# ROH on SBG Discussion Thread



## SHIRLEY

Camera angles remind me of Rising Above '08.


----------



## Scott_90

Is this going to be airing online live? I might try and catch it.


----------



## bigbuxxx

Scott_90 said:


> Is this going to be airing online live? I might try and catch it.


they were taped over a month ago and as noted in the OP the show will be airing at different times/days all over the stations that get it.


----------



## The CRA1GER

Scott_90 said:


> Is this going to be airing online live? I might try and catch it.


Yes, it will be available on Ring of Honor's website probably during the week on delay.


----------



## EffectRaven

I was there live. Looking forward to seeing how it appears on television and to see any packstage stuff that we didn't get to see


----------



## The CRA1GER

Apparently, Ring of Honor has a fan in Poison lead singer Bret Michaels. He tweeted today about the debut of the new TV show. I thought that was really cool to see that this morning.


----------



## dukenukem3do

The CRA1GER said:


> Yes, it will be available on Ring of Honor's website probably during the week on delay.


aw man I wanted to see it on today since I don't get it on tv


----------



## SHIRLEY

Apparently this has already aired in some places. It's kind of like a solar eclipse.



dukenukem3do said:


> aw man I wanted to see it on today since I don't get it on tv


Someone will probably upload it somewhere before the official upload goes up. Happens with most TV shows.


----------



## -Mystery-

Looks pretty nice so far.

I kinda like having this on at 5pm in my area. Reminds me of the old WCW days.


----------



## peachchaos

lol and I kinda like having it on at 12am...reminds me of the old ecw days.


----------



## KingKicks

I'll check out the first show as soon as it's available online.


----------



## Shock

Is anyone else getting the 503 Service Unavailable message on the ROH website, along with some "Guru Meditation" thing?


----------



## HoHo

Yeah same problem.I live on the East Coast, Delaware to be exact, I hope I this won't hinder me watching the show!


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Is it anamorphic widescreen format?


----------



## Even Flow

Shock said:


> Is anyone else getting the 503 Service Unavailable message on the ROH website, along with some "Guru Meditation" thing?


Yep. Was hoping to check out the new site but I may wait until tomorrow now.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Anyone catch ROH on TV today?*

I hear ROH was supposed to be on TV today, but it wasn't on DirecTV, any of you guys have any luck?


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Anyone catch ROH on TV today?*

Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't DirecTV cable?

ROH is on regular broadcast TV (www.tinyurl.com/WatchROH).

There's a stickied thread too btw.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Anyone catch ROH on TV today?*

DirecTV is a satellite provider.


----------



## DragonFighterFight

*Re: Anyone catch ROH on TV today?*

No one watches/No one has it, it's practically the same thing as HDNet, shit.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: Anyone catch ROH on TV today?*

Ah, that explains it.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

*Re: Anyone catch ROH on TV today?*

It looks like shit, and a huge production downgrade from HDNet. At least it's anamorphic, but it's a lazy anamorphic. Looks like standard 4:3 just zoomed and stretched out for 16:9 screens.


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Anyone catch ROH on TV today?*



DragonFighterFight said:


> No one watches/No one has it, it's practically the same thing as HDNet, shit.


They will be able to run shows in the markets the show airs and create a bigger fanbase than they have currently. They will have a wider presence than ECW had throughout most of their existence, and ROH will have real crowds and not just a bunch of people trying to get out of the heat like in the impact zone.


----------



## Joeyontherun22

*Re: Anyone catch ROH on TV today?*

i'm surprised how quiet things have been today with ROH wresltings big re-debut on tv especially with all the hype that when into it. I'll give my review after i see it though.


----------



## Bobdoyle

*Re: Anyone catch ROH on TV today?*

I watched it

Anyone saying the production values are worst than HDnet must be pretty blind


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

*Re: Anyone catch ROH on TV today?*

HDNet looked pretty damn crystal clear in comparison. It actually was at least filmed in HD.


----------



## Joeyontherun22

*Re: Anyone catch ROH on TV today?*

the production is dated but not really as bad as HDnet lol The audio could be a little better. The shows entrance is not bad either.


----------



## Joeyontherun22

*Re: Anyone catch ROH on TV today?*

actually the show does look like it was filmed in the early 90's. i'm pretty sure they will improve that though


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: Anyone catch ROH on TV today?*

It's on now here... I don't give a shit about the "production" values especially if we get great matches. I prefer the toned down style in many respects, though if they get clearer picture I certainly won't mind 

But so far it has been a fantastic show and hopefully this starts picking up steam.


----------



## Wizard66

SPOILER ALERT!!!

I just got done watching the first episode. I am going to give my first impressions. I've watch a few matches on Youtube, and never been to a live show. So this post is coming from someone who know little of ROH. 

First the show was rated TV-PG. That's right THE PG ERA has come to ROH!! HA HA HA!! Seriously this had little effect on the action. In fact some of the stuff the show teased, seem too intense for the rating.

The show opens with Kevin Kelly in the middle of the Ring. He introduced the color commentator and the main event. Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs The Kings of Wresting.

Not long after that was the first match which was a tag team match. They did a small video on each team that tells me a little about each team. The action was great. IT was back and forth. The crowd called one guy Justin Beiber. The match had me on the edge of my seat and was not bored. The commentary action talked about moves during the match and NOT wasting most of the time telling other stories.

Next they went over the Code of Honor for new fans introduced by Jim Cornette. Also there was a segment about the current ROH Champ winning an event in NY city. There was a segment about the Wrestling's Greatest Tag team getting jump by the Bristo Bros with chairs. Another guy came in with sticks and other weapons. (forgive me if I screw up the names) 

They also promoted Jay Lethal taking on the TV champ for next weeks show. He seamed more serious here and not silly like he was in TNA. Looking forward to that.

Finally there was the main event. It lasted about 15 min with two SHORT commerical breaks. The match again was back and forth, had you on the edge of your seat. The Kings of Wrestling had Sara Del Ray at ringside. I was watching for her to do interference but it never happened. The commentators did hint she was known to do that BTW. (In TNA & WWE interference is always a guarantee.) Sara was dressed normal which is rare to see a woman on TV wrestling these days. By normal I mean T-shirt & jeans. No dress or skimpy outfit. This was REFRESHING to see actually. 

Overall, I thought the show was great for the the one hour time. HAd a good balance of action and just enough other material to introduce to you ROH, what to look forward too in the near future on the show, and the promos were just the right amount of time. I will watch again next week.


----------



## SHIRLEY

I love it when new fans remind me of all of the shit that I take for granted, like moves having a meaning and women not being morons.

How much detail did they go into, with the Code of Honor stuff? Did they mention interference and so on?


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee

*Re: Anyone catch ROH on TV today?*

Crap, I live in Houston,TX and we STILL didnt get it, with Comcast! Hopefully they will go global once they start bringing in cash, I hope everyone enjoyed it on tv though, its a refreshing thought just to know theres a fresh new company, something besides WWE


----------



## Wizard66

*Re: Anyone catch ROH on TV today?*

I posted a first impressions in the sticky thread above. YEah the production values are low and not HD. But the crowd was excellent the action was fast paced. And the it had the right balance of promo and wrestling. They defined themselves as Professional Wrestling and presented it as nothing else. Nice to see over the now common Sports Entertainment on the other two major promotions. Hopefully they will go HD soon with better audio.


----------



## Joeyontherun22

*Re: Anyone catch ROH on TV today?*

audio was a huge problem tonight. they need to seriously clean that up and the video was a little on the blurry side. The tag team match was pretty good though.


----------



## Wizard66

Not really much on interference per say. Mostly talked about it as an optional thing, which is not mandated. If you choose not shake your opponents hand before or after the match, it could make you unpopluar in the locker room and the ROH faithful. With the two matches, they did a sports style Tale of the Tape and each wrestler was listed if they followed the code of honor or not under their stats. I'm going to watch the repeat later tonight.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Shock said:


> Is anyone else getting the 503 Service Unavailable message on the ROH website, along with some "Guru Meditation" thing?


Yeah, gonna have to wait I guess. When I see the first show, I will start making some posts in here but for now, I have to just wait till someone either uploads it somewhere or check the site later.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Woah! Acknowledging the heels and faces? Interesting.

@WAGG it's not going to be on the site until next week.


----------



## Kabraxal

That is the kind of thing I want to see week in and week out... great wrestling, great tag teams, and a show that isn't overrun by idiotic overbooking. Really hope this show takes off and they start making money and just getting better.


----------



## bme

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> @WAGG it's not going to be on the site until next week.


Seriously ?
Have they even announced an official time for when the show will be on the site every weekend ?


----------



## truk83

how about for Comcast viewers? Does anyone know what time it shows? A list of networks, or channels etc...?


----------



## SHIRLEY

It won't be on at the weekend. It'll be on demand from Mondays, for premium members and TBA for freeloaders.

They need to get all of the Sinclair airings out of the way, before putting it online.


----------



## Wizard66

ROH site been down. (probably transitioning to the new version now that the show has started). The show advertise thier new site thu out the program. But the best bet is just look at your local CW station or MY(Network) station on the program guide for showtimes. In High Point, NC/Greensboro it is on Saturdays at 8pm & 12am. I do think it is on Saturdays period just the exact time just depends where you are.


----------



## SHIRLEY

There's a full list of showtimes at the link in my sig. Spread the link around.


----------



## ShimmerFan

They should have put the site up leading into the initial broadcast and not during. Leaving them with no web site at all. TNA aren't that incompetent.

Regardless, the show was substandard. Not entertaining at all. Doubt it will be successful, will just exist as filler content. SBG would have been better off with some reality shows.


----------



## bme

Hope they at least upload the shows on Monday at a good time.


----------



## Joeyontherun22

people can say that production is not important all you know. Its very hard to focus with production like that. the wrestling was good though. the show was boring.


----------



## Dude Mccloud

*Re: Anyone catch ROH on TV today?*

I saw it tonight. Its only in certain Sinclair TV markets. Considering it was only 2 matches. I loved it.


----------



## BigWillie54

*Re: Anyone catch ROH on TV today?*

doesnt come on til 1 am here in saint louis...unless these times are eastern


----------



## Wizard66

ShimmerFan said:


> They should have put the site up leading into the initial broadcast and not during. Leaving them with no web site at all. TNA aren't that incompetent.


Did a quick Twitter and FB search. Apparently they did launch the new site today before the first show. It just can't handle all the new traffic. Yes this is a problem but for a new show, it is a problem you want to have. It means at least some success.


----------



## Sheik

I had it when it came on HDNet, but not now. 

How fucking ghey.


----------



## Beatles123

LOL at The anti-ROH trolls..."THE SHOW WAS BORING.".....And.....you uh....can't tell us why?


----------



## McQueen

I guess I can watch this after all.


----------



## Wizard66

*Re: Anyone catch ROH on TV today?*



SuperDuperSonic said:


> It looks like shit, and a huge production downgrade from HDNet. At least it's anamorphic, but it's a lazy anamorphic. Looks like standard 4:3 just zoomed and stretched out for 16:9 screens.


On my local station they showed it 4:3 and did not zoom in. You may want to complain to your local station. I'd rather see the show the way it was shot than to have the station crop it just fill your 16:9 screen and look worse than intended. 

It is clear this show was not HD. They shows production was kinda like ECW in 1999. I don't mind it so far. As they get an audience maybe Sinclair will put more money in the production.


----------



## Beatles123

I can't wait!


----------



## ShimmerFan

Beatles123 said:


> LOL at The anti-ROH trolls..."THE SHOW WAS BORING.".....And.....you uh....can't tell us why?


I'll tell you why, because it's not entertainment it is wrestling. You expect people to be anything but board out of their minds by something that isn't entertaining?


----------



## J-Rod

There was a football game on TV that ran longer than anticipated, so it set the local programs back. My local station did not switch over to Ring of Honor until it was time for the main event. I did not think that the production looked very good, but that might just be because I am used to WWE and TNA. Maybe it will get better over time. Other than that, it was pretty good, and I am looking forward to watching it some more. Hopefully, I'll get to see the whole show next time.


----------



## Kabraxal

ShimmerFan said:


> I'll tell you why, because it's not entertainment it is wrestling. You expect people to be anything but board out of their minds by something that isn't entertaining?


THat wrestling was entertaining... what the hell do you look for in a wrestling show?


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: Anyone catch ROH on TV today?*



Wizard66 said:


> On my local station they showed it 4:3 and did not zoom in. You may want to complain to your local station. I'd rather see the show the way it was shot than to have the station crop it just fill your 16:9 screen and look worse than intended.
> 
> It is clear this show was not HD. They shows production was kinda like ECW in 1999. I don't mind it so far. As they get an audience maybe Sinclair will put more money in the production.


Mine was the same... it wasn't widescreen. My only real gripe was the audio but it wasn't horrid enough that I couldn't hear, it was just low most of the time.


----------



## smitlick

please everyone just ignore shimmerfan. Hes a troll. Just add him to your ignore list.


----------



## siamesedream

*Re: Anyone catch ROH on TV today?*

Will anyone be uploading this here? I don't get it in my area and I was all amped up to watch this tonight. I'm kinda surprised to not see it online yet - back when it was on HDNet there'd be people streaming on justintv every week


----------



## AntMan

If you were expecting soap oprea style stuff from ROH then you must be crazy. ROH is a hard boiled and straight forward wrestling centric product. I enjoy WWE and TNA but ROH is not into the whole sports entertainment thing. Enjoy or dislike the show on it's own terms.


----------



## Post-Modern Devil

*Re: Anyone catch ROH on TV today?*



siamesedream said:


> Will anyone be uploading this here? I don't get it in my area and I was all amped up to watch this tonight. I'm kinda surprised to not see it online yet - back when it was on HDNet there'd be people streaming on justintv every week


I think the episodes are supposed to be uploaded onto the ROH website.


----------



## ShimmerFan

Kabraxal said:


> what the hell do you look for in a wrestling show?


The cure for morning wood.


----------



## Chismo

I don't care about HD and all that shit. If you want the Hollywood approach to wrestling, then go watch Raw and Smackdown. I want to see some quality wrestling, and quality, wrestling oriented story lines.


----------



## Medic

For the people that can't wait for ROH to put it up.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/indy-media/576123-roh-2011-09-24-hdtv-x264-rudos.html


----------



## Joeyontherun22

the new website looks pretty good actually


----------



## Joeyontherun22

Beatles123 said:


> LOL at The anti-ROH trolls..."THE SHOW WAS BORING.".....And.....you uh....can't tell us why?


we have to explain to you why the show is boring? lol Who are you? There is NO Roh trolls in this thread at all so shut the hell up.


----------



## linkintpark

Never really watched ROH before, I heard of their going-ons through podcasts etc. Thought the first show was pretty neat, all the little videos and explanations were short enough not to be annoying and did add to it for a new viewer.


----------



## StylinProfilin

ROh want tme to pay 8 a month to watch there show?

Good luck with that.


----------



## Manu_Styles

StylinProfilin said:


> ROh want tme to pay 8 a month to watch there show?
> 
> Good luck with that.


You can watch it for free the tuesdays.


----------



## smitlick

Manu_Styles said:


> You can watch it for free the tuesdays.


Thursdays actually.

ROH are getting you to pay for a service that lets you watch the show earlier while also getting access to discounts in the store and other things including a free t-shirt if you sign up before Oct 24.


----------



## Dimas75

Looked very good. There are a few things that need to improve, like the audio. But overall it was a good 1st show with excellent wrestling. I'm sure they will work on improving their production a little bit as they get more experience.


----------



## ShimmerFan

Website looks like a ripoff of WWE.COM


----------



## nailerz10

so is there anywhere online we can watch this yet


----------



## The CRA1GER

nailerz10 said:


> so is there anywhere online we can watch this yet


I just watched it on YouTube.
http://www.youtube.com/user/MarquesUploads#p/u


----------



## smitlick

its up in the media area


----------



## jawbreaker

thoughts:

- fucking love the new lighting. Fieldhouse looks packed, moreso than the Impact Zone.

- love the pop for Nigel and he looks genuinely thrilled to be back.

- I like that you can actually hear the entrance music clearly, as opposed to the iPPVs where it's very much in the background.

- The Code of Honor thing on the tale of the tape thing is interesting because it's not clearly a face/heel thing, but it looks that way. I'm glad they're actually mentioning the CoH again.

- Future Shock/Bravados was lots of fun. It could have used a longer heat segment, but I'm not really complaining because it was a perfect opener for the show and Cole and O'Reilly looked great.

- I don't think Davey Richards is all that great, but I'm glad he's finally got the belt so he can stop overshadowing the champ like he did during the Black, Strong, and Edwards reigns.

- Even in replay format the finish of the BITW four-way tag looks shitty.

- Kevin Kelly isn't super great as an indy announcer, but he's so much better than Mike Hogewood it's almost scary.

- The finish to the BITW tag looks even worse in context.

- Did someone just throw toilet paper at Haas and Benjamin? Fuck yes.

- That was actually one of the better WGTT matches I've seen. Benjamin's selling was goofy and inconsistent and he telegraphs lots of his moves, but there was actually a clear structure, not just "here are some moves", and it was kept short.


----------



## nailerz10

The CRA1GER said:


> I just watched it on YouTube.
> http://www.youtube.com/user/MarquesUploads#p/u


nice one kiid


----------



## Thumbinthebum

The show was enjoyable for what it was but there were some real problems due to my knowing a lot of the changes ahead of time. I've managed to avoid the reports so I don't know any of the results or even the full cards for the first set of tapings but I've also seen DBD9 which effectively spoiled the main-event last night and also next weeks. Hopefully they'll work on these issues because that was a real problem with HDNET show and so far it doesn't appear to have been addressed.


----------



## Chismo

The Bravados vs Future Shock ***3/4*
WGTT vs Kings Of Wrestling ****3/4*

Great tag team stuff right there. Haas and Benjamin actually looked very good.


----------



## KingCrash

Don't know if they'll be fully able to fix continuity issues as long as they have to tape 4 episodes in a month while still doing DVD shows. Show was pretty good for the first time out, commentary should get better as they work together and the only annoying thing was the audio issues. FutureShock/Bravados was fine and WGTT/Kings was pretty good besides the flat finish most WGTT matches have.


----------



## Thumbinthebum

KingCrash said:


> Don't know if they'll be fully able to fix continuity issues as long as they have to tape 4 episodes in a month while still doing DVD shows. Show was pretty good for the first time out, commentary should get better as they work together and the only annoying thing was the audio issues.


I accept the problem with the dvd shows, that's probably unavoidable but it shouldn't be happening with the IPPVs. Much as I hate to say it, TNA get that one thing right by taping their shows immediately the previous PPV, at least with that you don't get a situation like we had here with



Spoiler



Haas & Benjamin still being champions at the IPPV despite having a title match due to be broadcast 7 days later and seeing Jay Lethal with the TV title 14 days before we're going to see him win the thing



That's been a problem for a while, I remember seeing Truth Martini accompany Roderick Strong at DBD VIII before he was introduced on the HDNET show.


----------



## bme

- FS/Bravados was decent, some cool spots from FS.
- Liked Lethal's promo more than Davey's
- WGTT/KOW was ok, WGTT need a better finisher.
- Hope future shows feature more than 2 matches.
- I'm not signing up for a GA membership simply to watch their show.


----------



## TankOfRate

I love the old school feel. It may feel low-budget, but hey, it makes it look like a wrestling show, something I really miss these days.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Awesome bit of TV. 

LOVED the magazine show type stuff, like Kevin Kelly on the streets of New York. One thing that really annoys me about WWE and TNA is that their shows aren't set in any particular world, real or otherwise. There's no context to anything. You're just watching some cartoons that, as far as you know, live in a sports arena and wear underpants all day.

ROH did a great job of creating a whole world populated with real human beings, with it's own moral code. A lot was achieved by the non-wrestling segments of the show. Which is refreshing.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

Just got a chance to watch the show and thought it was great! The two matches were both very good particularly the main event. I also enjoyed the stuff in between the matches. Looking forward to next week already! my only concern is that from what I've seen the show will be up on the website on thursday, I think this is too late and will mean a lot of fans, me included, will download it rather than watch it on the site


----------



## Platt

Great debut TV show, only lol moment for me was everytime they showed a shot of the store it wasn't ROH DVDs they showed but PWG and the Shelly Martinez shoot.


----------



## Emperor DC

I loved it.

Seeing Nigel back was fucking amazing, Cole continues to impress me each time I see him, and of course, the depressing viewing of KoW, knowing it's the last time I'm going to see them in an ROH ring together.


----------



## fallaway1988

People have raised lots of good points, and I’m glad it went down well with so many of you. I found it watchable, but my overall impression was of slight disappointment. The first match was average (positively so, just with all things considered like time, story etc), the second rather poor really; it seemed to come apart in the middle. More than anything though the production values were low, and I think that impacted on the quality of the matches for me, diverting away from the action at times and making the story a little hard to follow (in particular during the second match, contributing to the impression of dissolution). 

On a good note, I was excited to see Nigel McGuiness there, which will hopefully become a permanent fixture, and it was a good idea showing clips of Best in the World and introducing other ROH wrestlers etc (though there was some repetition). On a last note it’s ok trying to take away interference and such things, but strip too much away and the entertainment goes with it. I think high match quality/good presentation is essential, in order to provide a unique selling point for ROH, which I felt was lacking this time. Still, we shall what next week brings.


----------



## Legend

I quite liked the show. 

I know it might not be good for business in this day and age, but I can't help but like the old school feel to everything. In saying that, some of their interviews - Lethal's especially - were much more 'Reality' orientated, which is completely in keeping with current trends. 

Kevin Kelly was borderline psychotic. His cutesy little voice, fixed grin and crazy eyes during the promos they played were just unnerving. They probably need to knock that on the head. 

The two matches were good, nothing more, nothing less. My interest in the main event was fairly limited due to having seen it many times before and the Kings buggering off anyway. Shelton and Charlie were pretty bland, but then everyone except the Bravados seemed to be. The faces were just generic. It's a good job Cole and O'Reilly are good in the ring, otherwise I'd seriously just have a little nap every time I see or, especially, hear them. Perfect for a _wrestling_ programme I suppose. 

Nigel's return was good, but I still think the show lacked something big for its debut edition. I'm not quite sure what that could've been, but possibly something involving Steen or a debuting wrestler. Either way, it was enjoyable, and I'm sure it will improve once they get in the swing of things.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Nigel sauntering in, like he owns the place, was a total mark out moment.


----------



## ice_edge

Just watched it. Some nice in ring action right there. Still this show has long way to go in aspects such as getting live shows, improving the presentation and building interesting storylines. Anyways it was still more enjoyable than that weird TNA.

At leas the crowd was alive and buzzing. Bieber chants where pretty funny IMO. The ring is very weird in this one though.


----------



## J-Rod

I just watched it again a few hours ago on the internet. It was better after seeing the first half. The production seemed better on the internet. Maybe the problem last night was just the way that my local station formatted it.


----------



## sharkboy22

The first match was ridiculous IMO. I didn't like the opening bout at all.

The double moves were overdone to the point where it was just unbelievable. There was this one when I can't remember if it was Cole or O Reilley but he did this thing where he made one Bravado brother leg whip the other. It just looked....fake.

Then this one spot in particular made me just wanna facepalm. O Rilley grabs one of the Bravado bros. does some rolling suplex thing, then he hands him to Cole who spike DDT him then germans him right after. And in the end, the guy just no sell all that offense so Cole could fly through the ropes. The last 2 minutes or so was just a bunch of no selling. 

And of course like all spotfest tag matches, they guys are so tough that they can take all the punishment being dished out to them such a DDT immediately followed by a german, but they can't even take a leg sweep/clothesline combo. fpalm

I see a lot of potential in Adam Cole, I really do but he needs to stop trying so hard to appeal to the 1,000 or so indy marks. The tag match was horrid. But hey the ROH fans in attendance loved it and I guess that's all that really matters. 

Nonetheless it was a good show and I do wish ROH the best. It's about time we get some damn good competition. TNA is utter shit and as much as I don't like the style of wrestling in ROH, I rather sit through it and complain about the lack of storytelling and selling by some guys than have to sit through the garbage TNA puts out on a weekly basis.



StylinProfilin said:


> ROh want tme to pay 8 a month to watch there show?
> 
> Good luck with that.


This is why ROH should stop pandering to the IWC, their biggest downfall. They're not even willing to pay $8 a month, how the heck do you expect them to pay $45 for PPVs?

Why try to please 1,000 people when you can please 100,000? ROH will never grow and it's sad for me to say it but it's the damn truth. 

They have no guys that can talk and you have to be able to talk the fans into the building. It's easy as pie to talk a 1000 purists into the building, but what about the other 100,000 fans that's actually gonna make you money and make your company grow.

But I guess ROH doesn't care bout talkers cause they have wrestlers, right? It's a stupid bullshit mentality. Davey Richards and Brisco Brothers were terrible during their promos. You have to be able to talk. It's a fact.


----------



## Bubz

Just watched the show and really enjoyed it. Both matches were entertaining and Nigel was awesome. God I love that man.


----------



## SHIRLEY

sharkboy22 said:


> This is why ROH should stop pandering to the IWC, their biggest downfall. They're not even willing to pay $8 a month, how the heck do you expect them to pay $45 for PPVs?


ROH iPPVS are $15 and have a vastly superior profit margin to WWE or TNA's. They won't be changing to the $45, every three weeks, PPV model any time soon.

TNA make losses everytime they run a PPV, hence why they now put zero money, time or effort into promoting them. If they could get out of their PPV deal tomorrow and switch to a more economical model, like ROH's, they would.

Plus, this Bischoff brainfart, that wrestling fans with internet connections don't spend money, is laughable.

Psst...it's not $8 a month btw.



> Why try to please 1,000 people when you can please 100,000? ROH will never grow and it's sad for me to say it but it's the damn truth.
> 
> They have no guys that can talk and you have to be able to talk the fans into the building. It's easy as pie to talk a 1000 purists into the building, but what about the other 100,000 fans that's actually gonna make you money and make your company grow.
> 
> But I guess ROH doesn't care bout talkers cause they have wrestlers, right? It's a stupid bullshit mentality. Davey Richards and Brisco Brothers were terrible during their promos. You have to be able to talk. It's a fact.


Not every business is aiming to attract an infinite number of customers. That's a very simplistic way of looking at things. Small businesses are better off spending their time finding ways to squeeze more money out of their loyal, reliable fanbase. Many businesses kill themselves by naively trying to cater to a broad, unpredictable group of passing customers. This is especially the case in pro wrestling. 

Slow and steady growth has always been ROH's way. If they did things your way, they'd be dead.

If you think that Briscoes and Davey promos are bad then...what can I say?


----------



## bme

sharkboy22 said:


> They have no guys that can talk and you have to be able to talk the fans into the building. It's easy as pie to talk a 1000 purists into the building, but what about the other 100,000 fans that's actually gonna make you money and make your company grow.
> 
> But I guess ROH doesn't care bout talkers cause they have wrestlers, right? It's a stupid bullshit mentality. Davey Richards and Brisco Brothers were terrible during their promos. You have to be able to talk. It's a fact.


Could've been worse, we could've got a Eddie Edwards promo.


----------



## dukenukem3do

The only problem I have with ROH right now its there lack of real main eventers, and losing wrestlers


----------



## gaco

Good show. I wished it was 2 hours.


----------



## Hajduk1911

the matches to me were good but the production levels were poor. Maybe its expecting too much from ROH but I expected a little better

Its the first episode, give them some time I guess to fix up some audio issues and improve the production a bit

Anyway, they need to get the program in the NYC market, luckily there is youtube


----------



## heyman deciple

Just watched this and I enjoyed it for what it was a WRESTLING based alternative.

Enjoyed the opener and the main event.

Although I felt the main event under performed but maybe I had unrealistic expectations given the talent involved. Still a good match though.

On to my issues, first the local market commercials. I would have preferred it if Kelly just interviewed the talent and had a voiceover guy maybe Prazak specialize it for the specific market. Kevin's whole in this area spiel was a little weak and seemed kinda bush league TBH.

I would have preferred some clips of Nigel as he made his entrance or a stat graphic to show how Nigel was so important to this audience.

I hope they stop with asking the fans who they think is going to win. I never liked it when WCW, TNA, WWE, or anyone else did it and I don't like it now. Just seems like a time filler and this being an hour show there's no time to waste.

All in all an enjoyable show.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Gonna take me a shit ton to watch this, slow net, quick question, Nigel doesn't wrestle anymore?


----------



## Bobdoyle

WAGG said:


> Gonna take me a shit ton to watch this, slow net, quick question, Nigel doesn't wrestle anymore?


Post concussion syndrome


----------



## TelkEvolon

Mystery Disease Syndrome


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

He got Hep C from someone he worked with in Japan.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Pretty decent show. It's a rarity for a tag team division in a mainstream wrestling promotion or indy for that matter kinda be the whole show for that night. It shows that tag team wrestling does matter still.


----------



## Chismo

sharkboy22 said:


> I see a lot of potential in Adam Cole, I really do but he needs to stop trying so hard to appeal to the 1,000 or so indy marks. The tag match was horrid. But hey the ROH fans in attendance loved it and I guess that's all that really matters.
> 
> 
> This is why ROH should stop pandering to the IWC, their biggest downfall. They're not even willing to pay $8 a month, how the heck do you expect them to pay $45 for PPVs?
> 
> Why try to please 1,000 people when you can please 100,000? ROH will never grow and it's sad for me to say it but it's the damn truth.
> 
> They have no guys that can talk and you have to be able to talk the fans into the building. It's easy as pie to talk a 1000 purists into the building, but what about the other 100,000 fans that's actually gonna make you money and make your company grow.
> 
> But I guess ROH doesn't care bout talkers cause they have wrestlers, right? It's a stupid bullshit mentality. Davey Richards and Brisco Brothers were terrible during their promos. You have to be able to talk. It's a fact.


So many stupidity here.


----------



## McQueen

People like "Briscoes English"

Anyways watching the show now. Its been alright so far.


----------



## Bobdoyle

SuperDuperSonic said:


> He got Hep C from someone he worked with in Japan.


Hep C is a rumor that was never confirmed


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Bobdoyle said:


> Hep C is a rumor that was never confirmed


I had it confirmed to me by another pro wrestler who has contacts in WWE, TNA, and ROH. He knows to always shoot straight with me and avoid carny bullshit when talking about the business to me.


----------



## Dick C. Normis

I just got done watching the debut episode of Ring of Honor's new TV show, and my God, was it horrible.

The intro was awful. Generic, lyric-less music, and graphics that looked like they were created by an autistic 11-year-old using MSPaint. I will say that the ROH logo is a slight improvement over the intro, though. It has a sort of tribal tattoo feel to it that. It's outdated but it looks _slightly_ more professional than the sloppy, cheap intro.

Anyways, the whole opening feels at least 10-years outdated, and even 10-years-ago, it would've still looked very low-budget. This is not a major league wrestling promotion (e.g., WWE & TNA), and they let you know from the get-go.

Inside, things get worse. Much, much worse. We've now time-warped approximately 25-years into the past, to the mid-'80s NWA. A grimy, dark arena, full of hideously ugly people, and orange and yellow lights. As I said, it's eerily reminiscent of mid-'80s NWA. I'm not a long-time ROH viewer, so tell me: Has the promotion always looked this way, or is it the product of that dinosaur Jim Cornette?

In the ring, WWE reject Kevin Kelly (rumored hermaphrodite) introduces TNA reject Desmond Wolfe/Nigel McGuinness (rumored to be diseased). He enters the ring, with the fans covering him in streamers (surely purchased at the Dollar Tree). Jesus... could this promotion be any more pathetic?

We now get brief pre-match sitdown interviews with the two tag teams involved in our opening match. Future Shock look half-way decent and cut an acceptable promo, but The Bravados are cringe-worthy. The shorter-haired Bravado (Harlem?) is creepy looking.

Overall, a decent match with a few good double-team moves from Future Shock. They'd be a good lower-card tag team in TNA, albeit with a much less generic sounding name (Future Shock? Did EWR suggest that name?). The Bravados? The less said, the better. Not an impressive team at all.

We now have WWE reject Kevin Kelly interviewing ROH Champion Davey Richards. Richards gets dwarfed Kelly while cutting a boring, cookie cutter promo. It's always nice when your champion is significantly smaller than your hack announcer.

Kevin Kelly is now outside, interviewing New Yorkers about Ring of Honor. More hideous fans. I didn't even know people like this left their grandparents' basements.

Some highlights are shown. Actually, highlights would probably be a misnomer. Let's call them notquiteaslowasthefirst17minutesoftheshowlights. Another Davey Richards interview. He has that off in the head look that Chris Benoit had. I hope he doesn't have a wife or kids. Anyways, Richards is shown winning ROH's title from Eddy(sp) Edwards.

ROH advertises their website, ROHWrestling.com, a blatant ripoff of TNAWrestling.com (now ImpactWrestling.com).

Wow! Look at that! It's Kevin Kelly again! I never get tired of seeing that guy, and apparently neither do the bookers/producers, as he's dominated the show thus far.

We're now being introduced to the "Code of Honor," some incredibly hokey respect thing. There's Jim Cornette (both a WWE and TNA reject. Impressive.), looking about 50-pounds heavier than when he was last stinking up my TV screen, back in TNA probably, what, two-years-ago? Note to ROH's owner(s): Cornette is a proven loser. Everything he touches fails. The mighty WWE nearly went bankrupt while he was heading the booking team in the mid-'90s. If you want to succeed, get him the hell away from your product.

Hey, another TNA reject! It's "Black Machismo" Jay Lethal, and he's here to cut a crappy promo and take some subtle cheap shots at TNA. A nice way to show appreciation for a company that gave you a job and lots of TV time for the past five-years, Jay. I guess that whole "Code of Honor" thing doesn't apply to companies who are no longer signing your paychecks. Anyways, Jay's promo was ho-hum, as anyone who's seen him before should've already guessed, and it was all made worse by the fact that Lethal has an incredibly annoying, nasally voice.

More "high"lights, and more rejects: WWE rejects The World's Greatest Tag Team - Shelton Benjamin and Charlie Haas. Shelton is, of course, notorious for being unable to get even remotely over despite *years* of strong pushes in WWE.

The ROH acronym just doesn't sound right. TNA may be cheesy, but it flows. ROH? No. Another complaint: McGuinness is a terrible color commentator with a rough English accent. He's still new to this, to my knowledge, but the early indicators are he'll fail just like he failed as a wrestler in the leagues.

Main event: ROH Tag Team Champions Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team (nice name ) vs. The Kings of Wrestling.

Claudio Cwhatever has a solid look, but someone needs to tell Chris Hero to spend less time washing his hair and more time in the gym. He's flabby. He also has a horse face, but I digress.

Anyways, this match doesn't interest me much, and the program has 18-minutes left, so I'm gonna fast forward a bit. By a bit, I mean pretty much to the finish. The WWE Rejects won the match with a Hart Attack (dubbed "Wrestling's Greatest Finisher" ), predictably so given that the KOW are on their way to the big time. The match was probably decent, but I had no reason to care enough to watch it.

Mercifully, that's the end of the show.

I'm not impressed at all. For all the talk about ROH finally having some impressive finances behind it, this show was maybe two-steps up the ladder from a backyard fed. Low-budget, an absence of any meaningful storylines to add intrigue and drama to the matches, rejects galore, annoying host (Kelly), poor promos...

I'd grade it a *D*, with the only saving grace being a few somewhat interesting prospects (Future Shock, Claudio Cwhatever) for TNA/WWE, and decent in-ring stuff, although that was limited due to poor/no storylines, as previously mentioned.

I'll give it a few more tries in the upcoming weeks just because I'm incredibly fair-minded, but my expectations have plummeted after watching the debut show.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Dick C. Normis said:


> I'll give it a few more tries in the upcoming weeks just because I'm incredibly fair-minded


Yeah, it won't be to continue being a tranparent TNA apologist. You went into this show obviously looking for anything to bitch about. When I watch TNA, I do at least praise the little bits of gold appearing on my screen amongst all the dogshit.


----------



## USAUSA1

I like the atmosphere and gritty feeling. Thats how I wanted Tna to look like since they is a southern promotion. An alternative needs to feel or look different.


----------



## sharkboy22

Production values were low, worse than HD Net.

When the show opened and they showed the arena I was like "Huh?" It's like if the company took 3 steps back. On the bright side I do like the new ROH logo and the ring. But they need to work on production. It looks like an indy event that was shot with 2 handheld camcorders. It looked more like a PWG event or SHIMMER event, not like something on TV in 2011.

Oh I hope PG is the true rating for the show and not just what the network decided to put up. Maybe ROH can show WWE how PG is done!



Dick C. Normis said:


> I just got done watching the debut episode of Ring of Honor's new TV show, and my God, was it horrible.
> 
> The intro was awful. Generic, lyric-less music, and graphics that looked like they were created by an autistic 11-year-old using MSPaint. I will say that the ROH logo is a slight improvement over the intro, though. It has a sort of tribal tattoo feel to it that. It's outdated but it looks _slightly_ more professional than the sloppy, cheap intro.
> 
> Anyways, the whole opening feels at least 10-years outdated, and even 10-years-ago, it would've still looked very low-budget. This is not a major league wrestling promotion (e.g., WWE & TNA), and they let you know from the get-go.
> 
> Inside, things get worse. Much, much worse. We've now time-warped approximately 25-years into the past, to the mid-'80s NWA. A grimy, dark arena, full of hideously ugly people, and orange and yellow lights. As I said, it's eerily reminiscent of mid-'80s NWA. I'm not a long-time ROH viewer, so tell me: Has the promotion always looked this way, or is it the product of that dinosaur Jim Cornette?
> 
> In the ring, WWE reject Kevin Kelly (rumored hermaphrodite) introduces TNA reject Desmond Wolfe/Nigel McGuinness (rumored to be diseased). He enters the ring, with the fans covering him in streamers (surely purchased at the Dollar Tree). Jesus... could this promotion be any more pathetic?
> 
> We now get brief pre-match sitdown interviews with the two tag teams involved in our opening match. Future Shock look half-way decent and cut an acceptable promo, but The Bravados are cringe-worthy. The shorter-haired Bravado (Harlem?) is creepy looking.
> 
> Overall, a decent match with a few good double-team moves from Future Shock. They'd be a good lower-card tag team in TNA, albeit with a much less generic sounding name (Future Shock? Did EWR suggest that name?). The Bravados? The less said, the better. Not an impressive team at all.
> 
> We now have WWE reject Kevin Kelly interviewing ROH Champion Davey Richards. Richards gets dwarfed Kelly while cutting a boring, cookie cutter promo. It's always nice when your champion is significantly smaller than your hack announcer.
> 
> Kevin Kelly is now outside, interviewing New Yorkers about Ring of Honor. More hideous fans. I didn't even know people like this left their grandparents' basements.
> 
> Some highlights are shown. Actually, highlights would probably be a misnomer. Let's call them notquiteaslowasthefirst17minutesoftheshowlights. Another Davey Richards interview. He has that off in the head look that Chris Benoit had. I hope he doesn't have a wife or kids. Anyways, Richards is shown winning ROH's title from Eddy(sp) Edwards.
> 
> ROH advertises their website, ROHWrestling.com, a blatant ripoff of TNAWrestling.com (now ImpactWrestling.com).
> 
> Wow! Look at that! It's Kevin Kelly again! I never get tired of seeing that guy, and apparently neither do the bookers/producers, as he's dominated the show thus far.
> 
> We're now being introduced to the "Code of Honor," some incredibly hokey respect thing. There's Jim Cornette (both a WWE and TNA reject. Impressive.), looking about 50-pounds heavier than when he was last stinking up my TV screen, back in TNA probably, what, two-years-ago? Note to ROH's owner(s): Cornette is a proven loser. Everything he touches fails. The mighty WWE nearly went bankrupt while he was heading the booking team in the mid-'90s. If you want to succeed, get him the hell away from your product.
> 
> Hey, another TNA reject! It's "Black Machismo" Jay Lethal, and he's here to cut a crappy promo and take some subtle cheap shots at TNA. A nice way to show appreciation for a company that gave you a job and lots of TV time for the past five-years, Jay. I guess that whole "Code of Honor" thing doesn't apply to companies who are no longer signing your paychecks. Anyways, Jay's promo was ho-hum, as anyone who's seen him before should've already guessed, and it was all made worse by the fact that Lethal has an incredibly annoying, nasally voice.
> 
> More "high"lights, and more rejects: WWE rejects The World's Greatest Tag Team - Shelton Benjamin and Charlie Haas. Shelton is, of course, notorious for being unable to get even remotely over despite *years* of strong pushes in WWE.
> 
> The ROH acronym just doesn't sound right. TNA may be cheesy, but it flows. ROH? No. Another complaint: McGuinness is a terrible color commentator with a rough English accent. He's still new to this, to my knowledge, but the early indicators are he'll fail just like he failed as a wrestler in the leagues.
> 
> Main event: ROH Tag Team Champions Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team (nice name ) vs. The Kings of Wrestling.
> 
> Claudio Cwhatever has a solid look, but someone needs to tell Chris Hero to spend less time washing his hair and more time in the gym. He's flabby. He also has a horse face, but I digress.
> 
> Anyways, this match doesn't interest me much, and the program has 18-minutes left, so I'm gonna fast forward a bit. By a bit, I mean pretty much to the finish. The WWE Rejects won the match with a Hart Attack (dubbed "Wrestling's Greatest Finisher" ), predictably so given that the KOW are on their way to the big time. The match was probably decent, but I had no reason to care enough to watch it.
> 
> Mercifully, that's the end of the show.
> 
> I'm not impressed at all. For all the talk about ROH finally having some impressive finances behind it, this show was maybe two-steps up the ladder from a backyard fed. Low-budget, an absence of any meaningful storylines to add intrigue and drama to the matches, rejects galore, annoying host (Kelly), poor promos...
> 
> I'd grade it a *D*, with the only saving grace being a few somewhat interesting prospects (Future Shock, Claudio Cwhatever) for TNA/WWE, and decent in-ring stuff, although that was limited due to poor/no storylines, as previously mentioned.
> 
> I'll give it a few more tries in the upcoming weeks just because I'm incredibly fair-minded, but my expectations have plummeted after watching the debut show.


And I thought I wasn't a fan of ROH.


----------



## TelkEvolon

SuperDuperSonic said:


> I had it confirmed to me by another pro wrestler who has contacts in WWE, TNA, and ROH. He knows to always shoot straight with me and avoid carny bullshit when talking about the business to me.


A friend of a friend? 

Also the last sentence makes me smile.


----------



## Quasi Juice

Dick C. Normis said:


> I just got done watching the debut episode of Ring of Honor's new TV show, and my God, was it horrible.
> 
> The intro was awful. Generic, lyric-less music, and graphics that looked like they were created by an autistic 11-year-old using MSPaint. I will say that the ROH logo is a slight improvement over the intro, though. It has a sort of tribal tattoo feel to it that. It's outdated but it looks _slightly_ more professional than the sloppy, cheap intro.
> 
> Anyways, the whole opening feels at least 10-years outdated, and even 10-years-ago, it would've still looked very low-budget. This is not a major league wrestling promotion (e.g., WWE & TNA), and they let you know from the get-go.
> 
> Inside, things get worse. Much, much worse. We've now time-warped approximately 25-years into the past, to the mid-'80s NWA. A grimy, dark arena, full of hideously ugly people, and orange and yellow lights. As I said, it's eerily reminiscent of mid-'80s NWA. I'm not a long-time ROH viewer, so tell me: Has the promotion always looked this way, or is it the product of that dinosaur Jim Cornette?
> 
> In the ring, WWE reject Kevin Kelly (rumored hermaphrodite) introduces TNA reject Desmond Wolfe/Nigel McGuinness (rumored to be diseased). He enters the ring, with the fans covering him in streamers (surely purchased at the Dollar Tree). Jesus... could this promotion be any more pathetic?
> 
> We now get brief pre-match sitdown interviews with the two tag teams involved in our opening match. Future Shock look half-way decent and cut an acceptable promo, but The Bravados are cringe-worthy. The shorter-haired Bravado (Harlem?) is creepy looking.
> 
> Overall, a decent match with a few good double-team moves from Future Shock. They'd be a good lower-card tag team in TNA, albeit with a much less generic sounding name (Future Shock? Did EWR suggest that name?). The Bravados? The less said, the better. Not an impressive team at all.
> 
> We now have WWE reject Kevin Kelly interviewing ROH Champion Davey Richards. Richards gets dwarfed Kelly while cutting a boring, cookie cutter promo. It's always nice when your champion is significantly smaller than your hack announcer.
> 
> Kevin Kelly is now outside, interviewing New Yorkers about Ring of Honor. More hideous fans. I didn't even know people like this left their grandparents' basements.
> 
> Some highlights are shown. Actually, highlights would probably be a misnomer. Let's call them notquiteaslowasthefirst17minutesoftheshowlights. Another Davey Richards interview. He has that off in the head look that Chris Benoit had. I hope he doesn't have a wife or kids. Anyways, Richards is shown winning ROH's title from Eddy(sp) Edwards.
> 
> ROH advertises their website, ROHWrestling.com, a blatant ripoff of TNAWrestling.com (now ImpactWrestling.com).
> 
> Wow! Look at that! It's Kevin Kelly again! I never get tired of seeing that guy, and apparently neither do the bookers/producers, as he's dominated the show thus far.
> 
> We're now being introduced to the "Code of Honor," some incredibly hokey respect thing. There's Jim Cornette (both a WWE and TNA reject. Impressive.), looking about 50-pounds heavier than when he was last stinking up my TV screen, back in TNA probably, what, two-years-ago? Note to ROH's owner(s): Cornette is a proven loser. Everything he touches fails. The mighty WWE nearly went bankrupt while he was heading the booking team in the mid-'90s. If you want to succeed, get him the hell away from your product.
> 
> Hey, another TNA reject! It's "Black Machismo" Jay Lethal, and he's here to cut a crappy promo and take some subtle cheap shots at TNA. A nice way to show appreciation for a company that gave you a job and lots of TV time for the past five-years, Jay. I guess that whole "Code of Honor" thing doesn't apply to companies who are no longer signing your paychecks. Anyways, Jay's promo was ho-hum, as anyone who's seen him before should've already guessed, and it was all made worse by the fact that Lethal has an incredibly annoying, nasally voice.
> 
> More "high"lights, and more rejects: WWE rejects The World's Greatest Tag Team - Shelton Benjamin and Charlie Haas. Shelton is, of course, notorious for being unable to get even remotely over despite *years* of strong pushes in WWE.
> 
> The ROH acronym just doesn't sound right. TNA may be cheesy, but it flows. ROH? No. Another complaint: McGuinness is a terrible color commentator with a rough English accent. He's still new to this, to my knowledge, but the early indicators are he'll fail just like he failed as a wrestler in the leagues.
> 
> Main event: ROH Tag Team Champions Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team (nice name ) vs. The Kings of Wrestling.
> 
> Claudio Cwhatever has a solid look, but someone needs to tell Chris Hero to spend less time washing his hair and more time in the gym. He's flabby. He also has a horse face, but I digress.
> 
> Anyways, this match doesn't interest me much, and the program has 18-minutes left, so I'm gonna fast forward a bit. By a bit, I mean pretty much to the finish. The WWE Rejects won the match with a Hart Attack (dubbed "Wrestling's Greatest Finisher" ), predictably so given that the KOW are on their way to the big time. The match was probably decent, but I had no reason to care enough to watch it.
> 
> Mercifully, that's the end of the show.
> 
> I'm not impressed at all. For all the talk about ROH finally having some impressive finances behind it, this show was maybe two-steps up the ladder from a backyard fed. Low-budget, an absence of any meaningful storylines to add intrigue and drama to the matches, rejects galore, annoying host (Kelly), poor promos...
> 
> I'd grade it a *D*, with the only saving grace being a few somewhat interesting prospects (Future Shock, Claudio Cwhatever) for TNA/WWE, and decent in-ring stuff, although that was limited due to poor/no storylines, as previously mentioned.
> 
> I'll give it a few more tries in the upcoming weeks just because I'm incredibly fair-minded, but my expectations have plummeted after watching the debut show.


How are Kelly and Nigel WWE/TNA rejects when they decided to leave the company themselves? They didn't get fired. There are a lot of other faulty things in your post but it's quite clear you don't like ROH.


----------



## TelkEvolon

Dick C. Normis said:


> I just got done watching the debut episode of Ring of Honor's new TV show, and my God, was it horrible.
> 
> The intro was awful. Generic, lyric-less music, and graphics that looked like they were created by an autistic 11-year-old using MSPaint. I will say that the ROH logo is a slight improvement over the intro, though. It has a sort of tribal tattoo feel to it that. It's outdated but it looks _slightly_ more professional than the sloppy, cheap intro.
> 
> Anyways, the whole opening feels at least 10-years outdated, and even 10-years-ago, it would've still looked very low-budget. This is not a major league wrestling promotion (e.g., WWE & TNA), and they let you know from the get-go.
> 
> Inside, things get worse. Much, much worse. We've now time-warped approximately 25-years into the past, to the mid-'80s NWA. A grimy, dark arena, full of hideously ugly people, and orange and yellow lights. As I said, it's eerily reminiscent of mid-'80s NWA. I'm not a long-time ROH viewer, so tell me: Has the promotion always looked this way, or is it the product of that dinosaur Jim Cornette?
> 
> In the ring, WWE reject Kevin Kelly (rumored hermaphrodite) introduces TNA reject Desmond Wolfe/Nigel McGuinness (rumored to be diseased). He enters the ring, with the fans covering him in streamers (surely purchased at the Dollar Tree). Jesus... could this promotion be any more pathetic?
> 
> We now get brief pre-match sitdown interviews with the two tag teams involved in our opening match. Future Shock look half-way decent and cut an acceptable promo, but The Bravados are cringe-worthy. The shorter-haired Bravado (Harlem?) is creepy looking.
> 
> Overall, a decent match with a few good double-team moves from Future Shock. They'd be a good lower-card tag team in TNA, albeit with a much less generic sounding name (Future Shock? Did EWR suggest that name?). The Bravados? The less said, the better. Not an impressive team at all.
> 
> We now have WWE reject Kevin Kelly interviewing ROH Champion Davey Richards. Richards gets dwarfed Kelly while cutting a boring, cookie cutter promo. It's always nice when your champion is significantly smaller than your hack announcer.
> 
> Kevin Kelly is now outside, interviewing New Yorkers about Ring of Honor. More hideous fans. I didn't even know people like this left their grandparents' basements.
> 
> Some highlights are shown. Actually, highlights would probably be a misnomer. Let's call them notquiteaslowasthefirst17minutesoftheshowlights. Another Davey Richards interview. He has that off in the head look that Chris Benoit had. I hope he doesn't have a wife or kids. Anyways, Richards is shown winning ROH's title from Eddy(sp) Edwards.
> 
> ROH advertises their website, ROHWrestling.com, a blatant ripoff of TNAWrestling.com (now ImpactWrestling.com).
> 
> Wow! Look at that! It's Kevin Kelly again! I never get tired of seeing that guy, and apparently neither do the bookers/producers, as he's dominated the show thus far.
> 
> We're now being introduced to the "Code of Honor," some incredibly hokey respect thing. There's Jim Cornette (both a WWE and TNA reject. Impressive.), looking about 50-pounds heavier than when he was last stinking up my TV screen, back in TNA probably, what, two-years-ago? Note to ROH's owner(s): Cornette is a proven loser. Everything he touches fails. The mighty WWE nearly went bankrupt while he was heading the booking team in the mid-'90s. If you want to succeed, get him the hell away from your product.
> 
> Hey, another TNA reject! It's "Black Machismo" Jay Lethal, and he's here to cut a crappy promo and take some subtle cheap shots at TNA. A nice way to show appreciation for a company that gave you a job and lots of TV time for the past five-years, Jay. I guess that whole "Code of Honor" thing doesn't apply to companies who are no longer signing your paychecks. Anyways, Jay's promo was ho-hum, as anyone who's seen him before should've already guessed, and it was all made worse by the fact that Lethal has an incredibly annoying, nasally voice.
> 
> More "high"lights, and more rejects: WWE rejects The World's Greatest Tag Team - Shelton Benjamin and Charlie Haas. Shelton is, of course, notorious for being unable to get even remotely over despite *years* of strong pushes in WWE.
> 
> The ROH acronym just doesn't sound right. TNA may be cheesy, but it flows. ROH? No. Another complaint: McGuinness is a terrible color commentator with a rough English accent. He's still new to this, to my knowledge, but the early indicators are he'll fail just like he failed as a wrestler in the leagues.
> 
> Main event: ROH Tag Team Champions Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team (nice name ) vs. The Kings of Wrestling.
> 
> Claudio Cwhatever has a solid look, but someone needs to tell Chris Hero to spend less time washing his hair and more time in the gym. He's flabby. He also has a horse face, but I digress.
> 
> Anyways, this match doesn't interest me much, and the program has 18-minutes left, so I'm gonna fast forward a bit. By a bit, I mean pretty much to the finish. The WWE Rejects won the match with a Hart Attack (dubbed "Wrestling's Greatest Finisher" ), predictably so given that the KOW are on their way to the big time. The match was probably decent, but I had no reason to care enough to watch it.
> 
> Mercifully, that's the end of the show.
> 
> I'm not impressed at all. For all the talk about ROH finally having some impressive finances behind it, this show was maybe two-steps up the ladder from a backyard fed. Low-budget, an absence of any meaningful storylines to add intrigue and drama to the matches, rejects galore, annoying host (Kelly), poor promos...
> 
> I'd grade it a *D*, with the only saving grace being a few somewhat interesting prospects (Future Shock, Claudio Cwhatever) for TNA/WWE, and decent in-ring stuff, although that was limited due to poor/no storylines, as previously mentioned.
> 
> I'll give it a few more tries in the upcoming weeks just because *I'm incredibly fair-minded*, but my expectations have plummeted after watching the debut show.


Fair-minded? Compared to who? Hitler giving Jews a chance?


----------



## Bubz

Lol @ Nigel being a TNA reject.


----------



## jawbreaker

Dick C. Normis, please post a picture of yourself.

also, everyone in attendance at that show paid to be there.


----------



## The Streak

to the goon saying the match 'doesn't interest him much'...have you ever seen roh before? what else were you expecting? it was great, i enjoyed it.


----------



## Cactus

I watched a bit of the opener. Best way to describe what I saw was a mid 80's NWA show done in 2011, but in a good way. It could catch on if promoted enough.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Yesterday, I red repped Dick C. Normis, telling him that he wouldn't be a real troll until he had a red rep bar and that he needed to "troll harder".

I must say I'm impressed by his response.


----------



## The Streak

Can't believe the hate for the tag match. You guys should just go lock yourself in a room with air boom videos on a loop.


----------



## jawbreaker

Which tag match? KOW-WGTT?


----------



## Chismo

On a side note, I fucking love the way ring looks now. Black/red combo with white logos is beautiful.


----------



## WashingtonD

First time viewer of ROH here and will never be watching again. If you want wrestling matches with no meaning then go and watch WWE Superstars - which actually has some compelling matches.. Dibiase vs Tyson Kidd this week was great and told a story in the ring as well as having some great nearfalls.. it was much more exciting than what ROH put on for it's premiere (way to keep viewers hooked). ROH decide to put on 2 tag team matches for their first show? They don't even show off their world champion in the ring or give him any decent time bar a little segment and some coverage from PPV? This show felt more like an advert for an ROH live show, rather than a compelling TV show to tune back in to next week. The production was probably even poorer than ECW's was in the mid-90's too, almost 20 years ago.. Anyway, had my rant, continue


----------



## Thumbinthebum

ROH treat the *WORLD* tag-team titles with the same respect as their *WORLD* title. If they had a *WORLD* cruiserweight title (and enough guys in both weight classes to justify that decision) they'd probably treat that the same as well. It's the smart thing to do, no matter how hard they try there will always be times when the world title match isn't all that interesting and the tag-team title match is of far more importance. That happened ay the 9th Anniverssary Show when nobody gave a flying fuck about Strong vs Homocide. Admittedly the closing match wasn't the tag-team title match, rather it was WGTT vs The Briscoes but that still shows that the division is strong enough to allow that to happen.


----------



## Bubz

Thats one of the things that first interested me in ROH years ago, the fact that the tag belts are treated as eaquals to the world title. I knew this show wouldn't really make many new fans of the product, as is evident by some of the posts in this thread, and that is why (like Shirley and others have said) they are smart to stick to their fan base they have now and if new fans happen to watch it and like it then thats awesome.


----------



## WashingtonD

ThumbInTheBum said:


> ROH treat the *WORLD* tag-team titles with the same respect as their *WORLD* title. If they had a *WORLD* cruiserweight title (and enough guys in both weight classes to justify that decision) they'd probably treat that the same as well. It's the smart thing to do, no matter how hard they try there will always be times when the world title match isn't all that interesting and the tag-team title match is of far more importance. That happened ay the 9th Anniverssary Show when nobody gave a flying fuck about Strong vs Homocide. Admittedly the closing match wasn't the tag-team title match, rather it was WGTT vs The Briscoes but that still shows that the division is strong enough to allow that to happen.


Fair enough, but why not bump the other useless tag match which was boring as hell and have your world champion in action? If they wanted to gain new fans by going on TV then they have failed. Why not instigate some proper feuds or storylines, or something to make the viewers return next week? As I said, it felt more like a 1 hour infomercial of sorts, advertising what an ROH live show is like. If that's what they want to do, then fine, but they're not going to draw any viewers bar the ROH faithful, which is hardy anyone


----------



## Thumbinthebum

Bubz said:


> Thats one of the things that first interested me in ROH years ago, the fact that the tag belts are treated as eaquals to the world title. I knew this show wouldn't really make many new fans of the product, as is evident by some of the posts in this thread, and that is why (like Shirley and others have said) they are smart to stick to their fan base they have now and if new fans happen to watch it and like it then thats awesome.


That's certainly the approach to take, the approach since day 1 has basically been to build by word of mouth and it's worked so far. I don't see the production quality being an issue either, after all, _I_ first got into ROH watching the early shows when they were broadcast on TWC and back then they were barely better than fancams. Some of the other promotions broadcast on that channel were arguably worse that that.


----------



## WashingtonD

1 more point - the camerawork was horrible! Why not have your hard cam zoom in and out slightly like WWE and TNA do, and use less of the ringside shots.. I have no expericence in television whatsoever and even I could have told them this..

And what a crappy way to start a show, having Kevin Kelly, some guy from the 90's who got made fun of by The Rock on a weekly basis for such things as picking his nose introduce a guy from TNA who's last appearance there was being called a small-dicked loser by his girlfriend "Chelsea"

You're right that only ROH fans could have possibly enjoyed this show, and if they don't try and adapt to a modern style they will fail.. I'd like to see the numbers for this week compared to next week, wouldn't be surprised to see half the audience drop off


----------



## TheAce

So to summerize this thread so far......

1) The show was decent but needs some work in areas. 

2) TNA fans didn't like it.


----------



## scrilla

lol at the trolls. as someone who stopped watching ROH on any consistent basis whatsoever about 3 years ago this show did little for me. I'm not gonna cry about production value or promos. I just don't feel the ROH style is made for a weekly television product. decent matches. decent show. I'll probably watch for a few more weeks before I lose interest in ROH again much like I did with the HDNet show.

audio hurt it quite a bit tho. could barely hear the commentators at some points and it made the crowd sound like an Impact Zone one because I could barely hear them.


----------



## heyman deciple

NoSmarkChicks said:


> Fair enough, but why not bump the other useless tag match which was boring as hell and have your world champion in action? If they wanted to gain new fans by going on TV then they have failed. Why not instigate some proper feuds or storylines, or something to make the viewers return next week? As I said, it felt more like a 1 hour infomercial of sorts, advertising what an ROH live show is like. If that's what they want to do, then fine, but they're not going to draw any viewers bar the ROH faithful, which is hardy anyone


I think we need to view this in television form;

This was a pilot, an introduction.

We were introduced to the in ring style, Richards emotional title win, the code of honor, and ROH's highest profile stars WGTT.

The next few weeks we will continue to be introduced to more characters and personalities and from there with the introduction phase out of the way the characters and stories will begin taking shape and that's where the growth will come from.

ROH was simply not going to gain significant audience through this first show as there was no frame of reference for new viewers in terms of the ROH mythos or it's characters or stories.

Which is why the current approach in my view is the right one.


----------



## Thumbinthebum

NoSmarkChicks said:


> 1 more point - the camerawork was horrible! Why not have your hard cam zoom in and out slightly like WWE and TNA do, and use less of the ringside shots.. I have no expericence in television whatsoever and even I could have told them this..
> 
> And what a crappy way to start a show, having Kevin Kelly, some guy from the 90's who got made fun of by The Rock on a weekly basis for such things as picking his nose introduce a guy from TNA who's last appearance there was being called a small-dicked loser by his girlfriend "Chelsea"
> 
> You're right that only ROH fans could have possibly enjoyed this show, and if they don't try and adapt to a modern style they will fail.. I'd like to see the numbers for this week compared to next week, wouldn't be surprised to see half the audience drop off


Fail by what standard? Was the N64, Nintendo's biggest selling home console prior to the Wii, a failure because it didn't outsell the Playstation. Was Chasing Amy a failure because it only made $12 million at the box office (off a budget of $250,000) when Titanic made $1.8 billion (off a budget of $200 million)?


----------



## Emperor DC

The one thing that will hurt is the lack of continuity and having to deal with the delay with live events, iPPV's, etc. It limits what you can do. 4 weeks is better than 6 weeks, however.


----------



## scrilla

by the way just because a couple TNA mark trolls didn't enjoy the show (which we all knew they weren't going in) doesn't mean it won't attract new fans. if this was my first exposure to ROH and if I hadn't seen ROH during its best years then I probably would fall in love with the product myself.

I hope they aren't going to be doing the TV tapings in whatever random appalachian sin clair market that picks up this show though. sure they can do live/house/dvd shows in those markets, but the TV tapings should be kept in markets with a strong crowd.


----------



## TelkEvolon

Makes more sense for the long run to grow the fan base slow and steady rather than pull in bandwagon...ers that will abandon the product at the drop of a hat. 

Something I wish TNA would of done, just stick with what they were doing and be an alternative.


----------



## Thumbinthebum

DeeCee said:


> The one thing that will hurt is the lack of continuity and having to deal with the delay with live events, iPPV's, etc. It limits what you can do. 4 weeks is better than 6 weeks, however.


Yeah, I brought that up earlier. I think the house shows, if they continue to release them on dvd as they have in the past, will always be a problem that can't be solved but it doesn't need to be an issue with the IPPVs, even TNA manage to work around *that*. Even with the dvds it's no so bad because ROH have always tried to put on matches that people really *want* to see regardless of whether they know the results in advance so it can still be dealt with. _And_ they can imporve on the turnaround as well, Smart Mark Video managed to get CHIKARA King Of Trios out on dvd less than 24 hours after the conclusion this year, that's something to aim for.


----------



## Chismo

NoSmarkChicks said:


> First time viewer of ROH here and will never be watching again. If you want wrestling matches with no meaning then go and watch WWE Superstars - which actually has some compelling matches.. Dibiase vs Tyson Kidd this week was great and told a story in the ring as well as having some great nearfalls.. it was much more exciting than what ROH put on for it's premiere (way to keep viewers hooked). ROH decide to put on 2 tag team matches for their first show? They don't even show off their world champion in the ring or give him any decent time bar a little segment and some coverage from PPV? This show felt more like an advert for an ROH live show, rather than a compelling TV show to tune back in to next week. The production was probably even poorer than ECW's was in the mid-90's too, almost 20 years ago.. Anyway, had my rant, continue


Lulz...

Your profile:
*Favorite Wrestler(s)?:*
michael cole, vince russo, john cena, cm punk, gunner



> If you want wrestling matches with no meaning


Both matches had some meaning, pal. Those teams are (were) feuding with each other.


----------



## Cowabunga

I'm watching this out of curiosity and so far I like it, the production values and the advertising didn't bother me at all. Makes perfect sense for a small company like RoH to advertise their show like this on their first episode.

I haven't seen the main event yet, I now feel like watching Best in the World.


----------



## McQueen

The production values reminded me of when I discovered TNA explosion in 2003 in the middle of the night on some cable station I had at the time.


----------



## AKM-95

NoSmarkChicks said:


> 1 more point - the camerawork was horrible! Why not have your hard cam zoom in and out slightly like WWE and TNA do, and use less of the ringside shots.. I have no expericence in television whatsoever and even I could have told them this..
> 
> And what a crappy way to start a show, having Kevin Kelly, some guy from the 90's who got made fun of by The Rock on a weekly basis for such things as picking his nose introduce a guy from TNA who's last appearance there was being called a small-dicked loser by his girlfriend "Chelsea"
> 
> You're right that only ROH fans could have possibly enjoyed this show, and if they don't try and adapt to a modern style they will fail.. I'd like to see the numbers for this week compared to next week, wouldn't be surprised to see half the audience drop off



The thing is ROH is meant to be a alternative, not WWE lite 3.0! Granted ROH has been known to have shotty camera work in the past but asking them to change things,like camera shots, announcers, and wrestlers to fit mainstream is wack and honestly often does more harm than good. I think if you watch the product for what it is you will more than likely appreciate the product and become a fan. Not every thing has to be the same in life. Its cool to do your own things sometimes, which is something ROH is doing.




ThumbInTheBum said:


> Yeah, I brought that up earlier. I think the house shows, if they continue to release them on dvd as they have in the past, will always be a problem that can't be solved but it doesn't need to be an issue with the IPPVs, even TNA manage to work around *that*. Even with the dvds it's no so bad because ROH have always tried to put on matches that people really *want* to see regardless of whether they know the results in advance so it can still be dealt with. _And_ they can imporve on the turnaround as well, Smart Mark Video managed to get CHIKARA King Of Trios out on dvd less than 24 hours after the conclusion this year, that's something to aim for.



ROH can't possibly quit there DVD side of their business, but turning some strictly DVD based shows into IPPV's should be looked at IMO. I think ROH can put out at least 8-10 IPPV's a year while still making a profit with DVD sales. As for smart Mark's quick turn around does CHIKARA have commentary for there releases? Because I know that often slows down DVD production. But hopefully the continuity issues aren't that bad this time around because I actually quit watching the HD-net shows cause there were so off at times.


----------



## peachchaos

Full disclosure: I'm an ROH fan. These days I really only watch ROH and a few other indie promotions. I attended the tapings in Chicago Ridge. Although I do appreciate seeing wrestling in HD, I generally can't stand the glossy production and hokey soap opera of WWE. I have never been able to sit through an entire episode of TNA.

I watched this episode twice, first as it was broadcast on the network in my area and again as a downloaded file. The station broadcast was shown in 4:3 and as I have a big HDTV it just seemed a little off. I was pretty amped to have to wait until midnight to watch it though, as I felt some ECW nostalgia come over me. It felt cool to watch the show live, but who am I kidding really? I DVR everything else and watch it later. So I decided to download the 16:9 version and check it out. HUGE improvement, so much so that I doubt I'll even watch the broadcast again! 

*Production*
Yes, the production values are a major step down from the HDNet show in some ways, but they are a big step forward from the DVD product ROH has been releasing for the past 10 years. So we're not in HD, but at least the arena is well lit and the sound is clear. I would argue that the title and graphics are much more tasteful than ROH on HDNet. This show looks and feels like a sports show, which is a definite plus.

*Content*
Future Shock vs. The Bravado Brothers ***1/2
WGTT vs. The Kings of Wrestling ***

This was the perfect amount of wrestling for a one hour show. Two matches, some recaps and some hype is exactly what a company needs to use to sell their product every week. No dull squashes or lame in-ring interviews. Just some decent action and a serviceable amount of hype for the future. I was highly entertained by both matches, slightly more-so by the opener. Showing the fallout from the BITW four way was a great way to show what's going on in the tag division. The interviews with Lethal, Future Shock and the Bravados were short, but gave just enough insight into each character. I thoroughly enjoyed the magazine-style video on the Code of Honor and the recap of BITW. 

I find it hard to understand why the TNA marks are all picking on Kevin and Nigel. Both guys more than delivered on commentary. (Is this the best commentary team in ROH history? Probably.) Nigel received a huge reaction when he returned and came out with a lot of positive energy. I thought that was a great way to open the show.

*Stray Observations*
- The house is dimly lit, but that's for good reason since the Fieldhouse is just an ugly basketball gym. Trust me, it would have looked _really_ amateur if the house light were on.
- More Briscoes promos, please.
- "2"
- This show will benefit from being shot in Louisville, where the Davis Arena has more of a "studio" feel.
- Funny seeing the enormous amounts of streamers for the Kings, only to see a single roll of toilet paper thrown at Haas moments later.
- Dave Prazak's insufferable dorkiness and out-dated heel shtick have been the bane of ROH releases for years. Thank God for Nigel McGuinness. 
- The final appearance of the Kings of Wrestling. The return of an ROH legend. Two really solid matches predominantly focusing on the Tag Team Division. Improved production qualities. Ring of Honor fans should be easily pleased. Everyone else will be much harder to impress. Very interested to see where this series goes.


----------



## Thumbinthebum

AKM-95 said:


> ROH can't possibly quit there DVD side of their business, but turning some strictly DVD based shows into IPPV's should be looked at IMO. I think ROH can put out at least 8-10 IPPV's a year while still making a profit with DVD sales. *As for smart Mark's quick turn around does CHIKARA have commentary for there releases? Because I know that often slows down DVD production*. But hopefully the continuity issues aren't that bad this time around because I actually quit watching the HD-net shows cause there were so off at times.


Yeah, they always have commentary and, to answer your next question, the production quality was no different than any of the other shows from the ECW Arena.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Lol at trolls saying FS/Bravados was boring.


----------



## CamillePunk

I really didn't expect my complaint about ROH to be "not enough wrestling" but there it is. That 20 minutes or so of random clips and recap between the two matches was brutal. Oh well, this was their first episode. Hopefully they bring more MEAT from now on. Overall I'd say this show was weak though.


----------



## jawbreaker

yeah I hated the 20 minutes of recaps of shit I've already seen. they could have opened with some of that, then gone into FS/Bravados.

Also Prazak's heel schtick was hit or miss but he knew and understood the product and never felt like a shill the way Kelly does sometimes. He made me care about what was going on without telling me to care. Nothing against Nigel, who did a fine job and will get better in time (though it hurts to see him not wrestling), but I really miss Leonard/Prazak.


----------



## sharkboy22

Fighter Daron said:


> Lol at trolls saying FS/Bravados was boring.


It wasn't boring to me, just overdone. 

The over saturated the match with double team moves to the point where it was unbelievable. It looks too set up. And like I mentioned the last 2 minutes was just a bunch of no selling and the finish was retarded in terms of how the rest of the match played out. Am I supposed to believe a guy can easily get back up within 2 seconds after receiving a brutal spike DDT to German Suplex combo but can't even move after a clothesline/leg sweep combo?

ROH resembles nothing of a 80s NWA, in terms of wrestling style. The atmosphere resembles it for sure but the style of wrestling is nothing 80s NWA. Trust me I know the 80s style when I see it, it's my favourite style of wrestling, but ROH is not that. It's just your typical indy promotion that relies on cheap pops from the crowd by doing these insane moves that have no meaning or impact on the match at all. 

I'm not saying I don't like it, hell I'm tuning in next week for sure! But the opening tag match was nothing fantastic, it was just average. 

*Awaits Shirley Crabtree*


----------



## peachchaos

Prazak didn't seem like a shill cuz he was always pandering to his gimmick. Leonard always seems so forceful, like he's screaming right at me. He never really says anything compelling either, its just a constant wall of soundbites. 

There's nothing wrong with selling the product either, but I'm sure Kelly will tone it down through time. He certainly can't spend every episode telling the audience that they "won't see action like this anywhere else". For now I just appreciate the dynamic Kevin and Nigel have as both guys have significant insight since they've been a part of the business for so long.


----------



## The CRA1GER

CamillePunk said:


> I really didn't expect my complaint about ROH to be "not enough wrestling" but there it is. That 20 minutes or so of random clips and recap between the two matches was brutal. Oh well, this was their first episode. Hopefully they bring more MEAT from now on. Overall I'd say this show was weak though.


I know what you mean, but with new viewers they had to let them know what ROH is about and introduce them to the wrestlers. I would think after the first couple of shows more wrestling will be shown.


----------



## peachchaos

Nah. Slow things down. Two matches per show is perfect for the average viewer. My biggest complaint about WWE and TNA is that they don't take advantage of formatting their shows and presenting a variety of programming. Its all matches and in-ring angles. Here we have a fresh take on wrestling show that actually makes it look and feel more like a real sport. That's a great thing, especially for a company that isn't pushing the phoney dramatic storylines. 

Let's take a look at a big NYC show and in the process meet the World and Tag Team Champions. Let's have Cornette talk about the Code of Honor. I'd actually rather have all that stuff than another match.


----------



## AntMan

I really liked the first show, but they have to change their taping schedule. The TV show needs to be used to build up the feuds and stories going into the IPPVs.


----------



## jawbreaker

peachchaos said:


> Prazak didn't seem like a shill cuz he was always pandering to his gimmick. Leonard always seems so forceful, like he's screaming right at me. He never really says anything compelling either, its just a constant wall of soundbites.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with selling the product either, but I'm sure Kelly will tone it down through time. He certainly can't spend every episode telling the audience that they "won't see action like this anywhere else". For now I just appreciate the dynamic Kevin and Nigel have as both guys have significant insight since they've been a part of the business for so long.


they both definitely got worse as time went on (Pearce turning Prazak heel didn't help) but 05-07 Leonard/Prazak might be my all-time favorite commentary team.

Kelly definitely brings some things to the table that others don't, but the more he tells me how great the match I'm watching is, the less I like the match, because he does it so often that it doesn't feel genuine any more, and that sense of disingenuousness carries over into my experience of the rest of the commentary. Some people hate Excalibur, but I've never once heard him try to sell me on how great the match going on was, and when he gets excited it feels legitimate and adds to the match.

I mean I'd rather have Kelly than Hogewood or that guy who did color with Gabe in 2003 (Ray Murrow?) but he's got some pretty significant flaws.

Also the dude needs to buy a suit or at least some darker pants.


----------



## jawbreaker

AntMan said:


> I really liked the first show, but they have to change their taping schedule. The TV show needs to be used to build up the feuds and stories going into the IPPVs.


the next two tapings at least should be entirely promoting the next iPPV. if they tape four weeks at a time, the current run will be done on October 15th, which means the ones taped in Louisville on the 1st will finish in mid-November and actually we could have four whole taping sets before the next iPPV.


----------



## ywall2breakerj

Not suprised that TNA marks didn't like the show. After all, in ROH wrestling actually matters 
***3/4 for both tag matches.


----------



## peachchaos

I'm certainly one of the few that really dug Hog. Few can match his boyish enthusiasm and no one since Solie has had that perfect sports announcer voice. If someone had just told him to drop the biased/face stuff he would probably have been great.

Leonard/Prazak were fine for commenting on independent wrestling, but neither of them have the chops to be a professional sports announcer. Leonard's voice sounds like he's calling a high school basketball game. Prazak never left the comic book store. Kelly's a little zany, but he gets the job done and I prefer him. Nigel sounds like he'd be right at home calling MMA, which is a perfect fit.


----------



## Thumbinthebum

Prazak actually makes a pretty good play-by-play announcer on the SHIMMER dvds alongside Alison Danger and/or Portia Perez, I wouldn't mind a team consisting of him and Nigel.


----------



## peachchaos

ywall2breakerj said:


> Not suprised that TNA marks didn't like the show. After all, in ROH wrestling actually matters
> ***3/4 for both tag matches.


Yeah. I guess at this point, if you say you're into TNA and that's what kind of wrestling show you like...whatever. I don't need to go in the TNA section and rip on the product, cuz Impact speaks for itself.


----------



## Joeyontherun22

scrilla said:


> lol at the trolls. as someone who stopped watching ROH on any consistent basis whatsoever about 3 years ago this show did little for me. I'm not gonna cry about production value or promos. I just don't feel the ROH style is made for a weekly television product. decent matches. decent show. I'll probably watch for a few more weeks before I lose interest in ROH again much like I did with the HDNet show.
> 
> audio hurt it quite a bit tho. could barely hear the commentators at some points and it made the crowd sound like an Impact Zone one because I could barely hear them.


i don't believe the audio on this show..


----------



## Zatiel

I thought the show was fine. Not bad, not great. Worked fine for introducing some new people. I felt like three matches would have done better, though, since the middle of the show dragged with so many non-in-ring videos and packages. I dig wanting to introduce the existence of iPPV's, non-TV events, the champ, etc., I just don't think that was the way to do it. I could be wrong.

McGuinness sounded so professional. One of the easiest commentators to listen to ROH has ever had, at least for that night. His return was all the fan service the show needed.

I thought Futureshock looked good. Spotty stuff should have some appeal.

Main event was also fine. Not a great match. I don't really think those two teams have had more than one great match anyway. But in terms of introducing the tag champs, it worked. They beat some big goofy-looking dudes.

While I didn't like so many non-wrestling bits, I thought the on-the-street segments were a great idea. I'd keep that up in some form.


----------



## SHIRLEY

NoSmarkChicks said:


> Fair enough, but why not bump the other useless tag match which was boring as hell and have your world champion in action? If they wanted to gain new fans by going on TV then they have failed. Why not instigate some proper feuds or storylines, or something to make the viewers return next week? As I said, it felt more like a 1 hour infomercial of sorts, advertising what an ROH live show is like. If that's what they want to do, then fine, but they're not going to draw any viewers bar the ROH faithful, which is hardy anyone


I know this guy's a troll but trolls tend to act as FAQ machines.

How the fuck can you start running angles, when you haven't even introduced the new audience to the whole concept of the show yet? You have to set the normal level. Once they've introduced the roster and the product itself, then they can start to run the angles.

This show:

- Introduced the Code of Honor.
- Introduced the commentary team (another important part of setting the moral compass of the show).
- Got the fans/community over.
- Told everyone that there's an actual tag team division.
- Gave a taster of the in-ring style.
- Teased World and TV title matches to come.
- Shilled the website and the main DVD that they're trying to shift.

It couldn't have done it's job any better than it did.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

But it needs to be filled with guys just looking for paychecks and doing comedy skits that lead to nothing but shitty matches, if they even lead to anthing at all.


----------



## McQueen

I wouldn't have minded another match in the middle of the show instead of the whole Davey crying bit, and thats not me just knocking Davey for once, they could have shortened the highlight video by 5 minutes.


----------



## bme

I feel the Code of Honor isn't something to be hyped.

If the wrestlers respect each other, they'll shake hands.
We already see that in other promotions.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Blasphemy, I tells you!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ring_of_Honor#Code_of_Honor


----------



## bme

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Blasphemy, I tells you!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ring_of_Honor#Code_of_Honor


I know what the rules of the original Code of Honor were. 

It's expected that babyfaces are going to respect one another and keep the match clean.
When a heels breaks the code, they're not heavily shamed and there's no punishment brought down on them.


----------



## ShimmerFan

*My review*

*Production*

Hello 1992! Where did they find the production crew for this show. It's obvious they were using early 90's tec and production know how, trying to imitate modern WWE with the blue lights on the crowd and and video interviews. The show felt like they were trying to replicate TNA style of interviews and their reality formula. I think they were even using TNAs old slogan and trying to use a version of their marketing campaign. They did poor jobs all round.

*Content*
Future Shock vs. The Bravado Brothers *1/2
WGTT vs. The Kings of Wrestling **

The wrestling on this show was very long and boring. It doesn't look as real as WWE or TNA, much less believability. They were trying to fill out the shows runtime with longer matches, obvious they couldn't afford more backstage segments and in ring segments. They cover this up by stretching the matches out. Should avoid that in the future. Most WWE and TNA matches are 3 or so minuets so it is obvious they are better fighters if they win matches faster against bigger more skilled opponents.

Commentary is a big improvement over the regular commentator team. Hopefully they stick with these two guys. The audio was really bad.

*Stray Observations*
- Obviously filmed in a high school gym.
- They need better writers for the wrestlers who don't have anything interesting to say ever.
- Huge improvement on commentary, they feel less amateur now.
- Show feels like a generic cheap wrestling show with little effort put in by everyone involved.
- Wrestlers have no it factor, feels like they are just collecting a payday while playing wrestler at their local high school gym.

*OVERALL: 3/10*


----------



## heyman deciple

bme said:


> I feel the Code of Honor isn't something to be hyped.
> 
> If the wrestlers respect each other, they'll shake hands.
> We already see that in other promotions.


The Promotion is RING OF HONOR, by exposing the company to a potential new audience the company name had to be explained and reintroducing the code of honor was the best way to do that.

Without it, potential new viewers would be like, "Ring Of Honor what a stupid name for a wrestling promotion, what does that even mean? What makes these guys so HONORable?"


----------



## FITZ

NoSmarkChicks said:


> 1 more point - the camerawork was horrible! Why not have your hard cam zoom in and out slightly like WWE and TNA do, and use less of the ringside shots.. I have no expericence in television whatsoever and even I could have told them this..
> 
> And what a crappy way to start a show, having Kevin Kelly, some guy from the 90's who got made fun of by The Rock on a weekly basis for such things as picking his nose introduce a guy from TNA who's last appearance there was being called a small-dicked loser by his girlfriend "Chelsea"
> 
> You're right that only ROH fans could have possibly enjoyed this show, and if they don't try and adapt to a modern style they will fail.. I'd like to see the numbers for this week compared to next week, wouldn't be surprised to see half the audience drop off


I really liked the camera work. They angles were different than what WWE and TNA does and vast improvement over what they do for DVDs. 

Also I don't think there will be numbers available since they run on different stations at different times. Nielson takes a sample but odds are they only have a handful of people in each station so you would see ROH get 0.0s in a bunch of areas since none of the 10 people with boxes were watching. Then there would be a few areas where they would have absirdly high ratings (like in the 15s) because 1 person out of the 6 in the area that got the show watched. Unless you're on national TV where you basically air everywhere in the country at the same time it's really hard to figure out how many viewers you actually got. 




McQueen said:


> I wouldn't have minded another match in the middle of the show instead of the whole Davey crying bit, and thats not me just knocking Davey for once, they could have shortened the highlight video by 5 minutes.


I would have booked Davey in a squash. Yeah he had a match later in the night but this is the first show and the best way to showcase Davey is in the ring.


----------



## TelkEvolon

I think I read something about this show won't be doing squash matches.


----------



## Rickey

3 matches set for the tv taping on Oct.1

*WGTT vs. Coleman & Alexander 
Lethal vs. Bennett
Bucks vs. Bravados
*
https://www.rohwrestling.com/news/new-matches-set-weekend-louisville


----------



## peachchaos

Bucks/Bravados will be a solid spotfest. 

I really liked the previous Lethal/Bennett match. It kinda felt like a good WWE TV match. 

Pumped to see Coleman&Alexander, even if they'll get jacked by WGTT pretty quickly. So much for not having squashes on the show.


----------



## zogstar67

I know Richards was in Japan for the first taping and I don't think it's quite time for a World Championship match on TV yet. But I think they do need to get him out there for a promo or angle ASAP. Newer fans need a chance to get to know him. And then a well-hyped well-wrestled title match on TV, with or without a change could give this show some good buzz.


----------



## The CRA1GER

zogstar67 said:


> I know Richards was in Japan for the first taping and I don't think it's quite time for a World Championship match on TV yet. But I think they do need to get him out there for a promo or angle ASAP. Newer fans need a chance to get to know him. And then a well-hyped well-wrestled title match on TV, with or without a change could give this show some good buzz.


Davey was at the tapings and will defend the title in probably 2 weeks against Strong.


----------



## FITZ

TelkEvolon said:


> I think I read something about this show won't be doing squash matches.


I understand that in principle but there is no way that the show wouldn't have been better if you had put a nice 5 minute match in between the 20 minutes of highlight videos we saw. Since a lot of those videos were about the champion and it's just a good idea to put the champion on the first show a short Richards match would have fit in well there.


----------



## McQueen

Not doing squash matches ever sounds like a stupid idea IMO. I mean they don't need to do one every week or anything but they do serve a purpose.


----------



## peachchaos

I thought _some _ of the squashes on HDNet were actually very effective. Eddie Kingston, Rasche Brown, and DCFC all got over pretty quickly by throwing smaller guys around and knocking jobbers out. 

That's not really Davey's style, though, and certainly no way to present the World Champion. Although I'll put money down any time Richards steps in the ring with Kozina again. If there's anyone who CAN sell the Richards style in a squash, its Tony Kozina.

Change of topic...

*Can we please, please, PLEASE get TJP vs. Ciampa booked for Saturday's taping?*


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw

Is this the same deal as with HDNet where there are no public TV ratings, then?


----------



## peachchaos

No. It's a little different. HDNet chooses not to release ratings for any of their programming. The ROH show is broadcast on separate but affiliated syndicated networks across the country and is shown at different time slots and on different days. Theoretically, you could gather all the data and come up with one approx. number, but ratings for this show are virtually meaningless. There is no way to compare this with TNA or WWE, for example, since those shows air at the same time on their respective cable networks.

Since SBC both owns and are the sole broadcasters of ROH, I highly doubt they are ultimately concerned with getting great ratings. What they are primarily focused on is using the syndicated programming as a means of getting the ROH brand some recognition in target markets and then utilizing that recognition within the market to run live events.


----------



## Bobdoyle

Every wrestling company has squash matches


----------



## Bobdoyle

peachchaos said:


> Bucks/Bravados will be a solid spotfest.
> 
> I really liked the previous Lethal/Bennett match. It kinda felt like a good WWE TV match.
> 
> Pumped to see Coleman&Alexander, even if they'll get jacked by WGTT pretty quickly. So much for not having squashes on the show.


The Bravados aren't spotty at all


----------



## TankOfRate

So what's the deal from now on? When/how often will they be taping?


----------



## SHIRLEY

Don't think giving away your top guy, on the first show, would have been a good idea.

The BITW footage was probably more effective than a squash. Bearing in mind new fans haven't seen it 50 times.


----------



## KingCrash

TankOfRate said:


> So what's the deal from now on? When/how often will they be taping?


Around six to nine weeks maybe in various locations, and it looks like more often then not it'll be in places where Sinclair has a station. Only announced one right now is Louisville for Sat. but I'd think they'll announce another one soon/change one from a house show to a taping.

And TJP/Ciampa would be good but if they're going to bring in TJP full-time and don't want to beat him out to Ciampa the first time he's on tv then they'll throw Corino to Ciampa for another win.


----------



## zogstar67

The CRA1GER said:


> Davey was at the tapings and will defend the title in probably 2 weeks against Strong.


 I'll take your word for it, but I could swear that I just heard Cornette on Observer Live explaining that Richards was booked in Japan during the tapings and that's why he wasn't on the show. Maybe I heard wrong.

EDIT: I did hear wrong. I believe Richards was in Japan for the PPV and that's what Cornette was referring to. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Dick C. Normis

Rickey said:


> 3 matches set for the tv taping on Oct.1
> 
> *WGTT vs. Coleman & Alexander
> Lethal vs. Bennett
> Bucks vs. Bravados
> *
> https://www.rohwrestling.com/news/new-matches-set-weekend-louisville


All three matches feature WWE or TNA rejects. Excellent!


----------



## peachchaos

Dick C. Normis said:


> All three matches feature WWE or TNA rejects. Excellent!


Every one of your post features humorless trolling. Excellent!


----------



## bme

Yeah, i'll be skipping that episode with Bennett.
Hope Strong or Elgin are apart of next weeks episode.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

TNA should buy out Bennett's contract. They'd be happy to add another pile of shit on their shitty program, and we'd be happy to no longer view the complete dead weight mix it up with guys who are trying to wrestle (even if they ignore the basics.)


----------



## jawbreaker

Dick C. Normis said:


> All three matches feature WWE or TNA rejects. Excellent!


every match on No Surrender featured a WWE or ROH reject
what is your point


----------



## Bubz

jawbreaker said:


> every match on No Surrender featured a WWE or ROH reject
> what is your point


I was literally thinking the same thing.


----------



## SHIRLEY

TNA has more TNA rejects than ROH.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Dick C. Normis said:


> All three matches feature WWE or TNA rejects. Excellent!


In fact, Bucks and Lethal were first in ROH. 

And hey, TNA is a mix of ex-wCw stars, ex-WWE shit and a bunch of more shit. Excellent!


----------



## Bobdoyle

How are Bucks TNA Rejects?

They quit TNA


----------



## Mattyb2266

So I finally watched the show today.

Glad Nigel's back, he fits in well with his new role. The Bucks/Bravado's match was a nice opener and served it's purpose well. I also think introducing the code of honor as they did was a great idea, as it was a big part of Ring of Honor history and as someone else said earlier, explains the name, Ring of Honor. 

Davey's promo and the clips from BITW were a nice little addition to get new fan's excited to tune in to see Richards defend his title in the future. That also served it's purpose well. 

Mark Briscoe is still awesome.

Finally, the Kings are a great team to show on the first episode however the match didn't do a whole lot for me. Good match but I don't know, didn't enjoy it as much as I should have. Still though, great showcase of both tag teams and the first episode showed the strength of ROH's tag division.

All in all, I enjoyed the show, best televised wrestling product going right now, and this episode proved it. Looking forward to future episodes.


----------



## jawbreaker

Bubz said:


> I was literally thinking the same thing.


Drive is a really great movie


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

They need to capitalize on their time a bit more, but hey, it was the first on screen ep. I liked the ME match, glad I figured out about Hero before watching this show, don't know who Hero's partner is, but they both did great. I am not gonna overrate the ep, but it was a decent showing, I will get accustomed to the roster soon enough. I feel as though I would enjoy the show a lot more if I was watching it on TV.


----------



## Thumbinthebum

WAGG said:


> They need to capitalize on their time a bit more, but hey, it was the first on screen ep. I liked the ME match, glad I figured out about Hero before watching this show, *don't know who Hero's partner is*, but they both did great. I am not gonna overrate the ep, but it was a decent showing, I will get accustomed to the roster soon enough. I feel as though I would enjoy the show a lot more if I was watching it on TV.


Claudio Castagnoli who's recently signed with WWE, he's working in FCW under the name Antonio Cesare. He also wrestled for several other high profile indy promotions including CHIKARA where he was part of The BDK, their biggest angle over the last 18 months or so and PWG where he was until recently their champion.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

ThumbInTheBum said:


> Claudio Castagnoli who's recently signed with WWE, he's working in FCW under the name Antonio Cesare. He also wrestled for several other high profile indy promotions including CHIKARA where he was part of The BDK, their biggest angle over the last 18 months or so and PWG where he was until recently their champion.


Thanks man.


----------



## Kick2Face

Was hoping to see a farewell KoW montage, but other then that K2F has no complaints.


----------



## Chismo

Rickey said:


> 3 matches set for the tv taping on Oct.1
> 
> *WGTT vs. Coleman & Alexander
> Lethal vs. Bennett
> Bucks vs. Bravados
> *
> https://www.rohwrestling.com/news/new-matches-set-weekend-louisville


WGTT match doesn't sound too good, especially when it's non-title.

Lethal/Bennett II should be good, I liked their BITW match, but I was looking forward to Lethal/Generico rematch.

I thought they are going with Bucks/FS, but this is good too. They need to save Bucks/FS for a PPV.


----------



## Tarfu

So is tomorrow's show already available online for Ringside members?


----------



## peachchaos

Tarfu said:


> So is tomorrow's show already available online for Ringside members?


The show that will be put up for free tomorrow on rohwrestling.com is the debut show from 9/24, which was made available to Ringside Members on Monday 9/26. It is the same episode we have been discussing in this thread.

Episode 2 will be broadcast on television 8/1, available to ringside members 8/3, and free for viewing on rohwrestling.com 8/6. 

You can download Episode 1 in the multimedia section of this site. I expect EP2 will be available on here sometime after it is broadcast on TV.


----------



## Tarfu

Ah, thanks. I've already seen episode 1, was just a bit confused with the schedule. Thought Thursday is the actual tv airing going forward and Saturday's debut was an exception.


----------



## KingCrash

SuperDuperSonic said:


> TNA should buy out Bennett's contract. They'd be happy to add another pile of shit on their shitty program, and we'd be happy to no longer view the complete dead weight mix it up with guys who are trying to wrestle (even if they ignore the basics.)


Straight-up trade - Mike Bennett for Alex Shelley. Get him out of being X-Division fodder.


----------



## Chismo

I seriously don't understand the Bennett hate. Seriously.


----------



## McQueen

He must not do enough kicks, do a dive every match, scream "AMERICAN WOLVES!!!!" at random points of the match or have enough INTENSITY!!!!!!! All marks of a truly great worker.


----------



## KingCrash

Imagine a white Ricky Reyes without the charisma. That's Bennett. The kind of guy that no matter who you put him in with is going to drag down to his level and give you the exact same match every time.


----------



## The CRA1GER

Mike Bennett is a star in the making. It won't be long before WWE grabs him.


----------



## McQueen

KingCrash said:


> Imagine a white Ricky Reyes without the charisma.


You could have left it at White Ricky Reyes. And actually i've seen Bennett, wasn't really impressed.


----------



## jawbreaker

Bennett really isn't that bad, he's just really not good.

also, now McQueen has a Wire avatar. maybe I should get on the train.

fun fact: the cemetery that like every cemetery scene in the show was shot at is right behind my house.


----------



## McQueen

The Wire owns. I'm just finishing it up. Requires some patience to watch though.

Kinda like Davey. 8*D


----------



## jawbreaker

I've tried to get like a whole bunch of people into it and they all stalled at the start of S2. Which is stupid because it's like the Nigel McGuinness of the Wire seasons: starts really slow but at the end you realize it was one of the best. S5 is the Davey Richards because it's disorganized and kind of doing shit just to do it. S1 is the CM Punk, S3 is the Roderick Strong, S4 is the Bryan Danielson.


----------



## McQueen

I loved season 2. If season 4 didn't exist i'd say the best seasons are the first two. I'd go S1 > S4 > S2 > S3 > S5, also how i'd rate the theme songs ironicially.

Rollin at that fucking season 5 Davey Richards comparison. i'm sigging that bro.


----------



## jawbreaker

I'd throw 1 down below 2 but otherwise yeah that's about it. S4 is my favorite season of anything ever.


----------



## McQueen

I don't know if you watch Breaking Bad or not but if the season finishes as strong as the rest of the season has been I might give the nod to Breaking Bad Season 4.


----------



## jawbreaker

about midway through S3. The end of S2 angered me so much that I didn't touch it for a couple weeks.


----------



## McQueen

This weeks episode might have been the best episode yet, which is saying a lot.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Is The Wire THAT good?


----------



## McQueen

Yeah.


----------



## antoniomare007

a lot of people consider The Wire the GOAT TV series.


so uhhh, what's the card for the next SBG show?


----------



## Wizard66

It is 9pm EST and ROH's first TV episode is now available on the website for non-subscribers. It went up early.


----------



## Bubz

Loving the Wire talk up in here! Jawbreaker, that comparison to the wrestlers is epic lol. S4 all the way. And yeah Drive is the absolute shit.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13

Well I guess Roh just isn't my cup of tea.


----------



## jawbreaker

Bubz said:


> Loving the Wire talk up in here! Jawbreaker, that comparison to the wrestlers is epic lol. S4 all the way. And yeah Drive is the absolute shit.


S1 is Punk because it's about one really great story with some phenomenal characters.
S2 is Nigel because it starts slow but by the end you're entirely wrapped up in it.
S3 is Strong because it's got lots of great stuff but the whole time it kind of feels like an afterthought.
S4 is Dragon because it's the best ever.
S5 is Davey because it's disorganized and they started doing shit just to do it.

there that's better fleshed out.

I saw Drive last night and have basically been thinking about it ever since. Love the way it fucks with your emotions and expectations.


----------



## TBEffect

I just heard Rhino is in ROH now? When did this happen? Can somebody fill me in?


----------



## Bubz

jawbreaker said:


> S1 is Punk because it's about one really great story with some phenomenal characters.
> S2 is Nigel because it starts slow but by the end you're entirely wrapped up in it.
> S3 is Strong because it's got lots of great stuff but the whole time it kind of feels like an afterthought.
> S4 is Dragon because it's the best ever.
> S5 is Davey because it's disorganized and they started doing shit just to do it.
> 
> there that's better fleshed out.
> 
> I saw Drive last night and have basically been thinking about it ever since. Love the way it fucks with your emotions and expectations.


S3 is my second favorite behind 4, the whole Avon/Stringer storyline is some of the best television I've ever seen (after the whole story with the kids in S4 and some of BSG ). Trying to think of another wrestler to put in Strongs place but can't lol.

True about Drive, one of the best movies I've seen in ages.

Wow, this got off topic didn't it lol. Sorry peeps.


----------



## Chismo

The Sopranos are better. Make no mistake, The Wire is excellent, but The Sopranos, that show was WINNING.


----------



## jawbreaker

Bubz said:


> S3 is my second favorite behind 4, the whole Avon/Stringer storyline is some of the best television I've ever seen (after the whole story with the kids in S4 and some of BSG ). Trying to think of another wrestler to put in Strongs place but can't lol.
> 
> True about Drive, one of the best movies I've seen in ages.
> 
> Wow, this got off topic didn't it lol. Sorry peeps.


You're talking to like the biggest Roderick Strong fan on the board, remember. The Avon/Stringer stuff was unbelievable, and Cutty's story arc is really good, and Hamsterdam too obviously, but there's a lot of stuff in S3 that just kind of feels like it never fulfilled its promise, and the end is probably the least satisfying conclusion to a season of all five.


----------



## Ali Dia

Just watched the show.

The negatives i saw:
-Audio
-Some camera angles especially in the Bravados/Cole-O'Reilly match
-Felt like you saw too much Kevin Kelly although understandable in early episodes to introduce the product

Otherwise as an ROH fan i thought the rest seemed fine to me. Maybe to a non fan or new fan the production may be seen as an issue but i thought the picture was fine more or less. 

Be interested to see how they incorporate the Kevin Steen angle down the line. For the time being not having an abundance of storylines till the product and wrestlers are introduced more is something I'm fine with. 

So yeh look forward to the coming weeks. Strong/Richards is more likely to potentially be a hook to new fans. I mean i got into ROH through Aries/Danielson on episode 3 of HDNET and what stood out was how incredibly skilled and in control they seemed. Richards/Strong may be different but I can see it potentially winning some fans due to people perhaps liking that style.


----------



## peachchaos

The Wire breakdown is dead-on.

I can't believe they're not updating the new site daily, especially since people are paying for content.


----------



## McQueen

jawbreaker said:


> You're talking to like the biggest Roderick Strong fan on the board, remember. The Avon/Stringer stuff was unbelievable, and Cutty's story arc is really good, and Hamsterdam too obviously, but there's a lot of stuff in S3 that just kind of feels like it never fulfilled its promise, and the end is probably the least satisfying conclusion to a season of all five.


Agree with all of this. The introduction of Marlo's crew, Cutty & Bunny Colvin made season 3 for me, the rest was kinda 'meh' in comparison I thought. Especially how Avon explictly told Stringer not to work with the Co-Op in season 2 and nothing came out of that. End of the season was a huge letdown too concidering everything it took to close that case.

Alright i'm done talking about The Wire in this thread now.


----------



## LariatSavage

The Sopranos is the reason television is at the peak it is right now, but The Wire is much better as a complete series. Sopranos went downhill more and more after season 2, while The Wire rose in prominence. 

The Ring of Honor show is more like Terriers, as it feels like something that would be canceled in the first season. What a lackluster pilot.

ROH 9/24 Review


----------



## peachchaos

So television is at its peak right now, huh?


----------



## DMC6162

Bubz said:


> S3 is my second favorite behind 4, the whole Avon/Stringer storyline is some of the best television I've ever seen (after the whole story with the kids in S4 and some of BSG ). Trying to think of another wrestler to put in Strongs place but can't lol.
> 
> True about Drive, one of the best movies I've seen in ages.
> 
> Wow, this got off topic didn't it lol. Sorry peeps.


Just saw Drive yesterday, WOW what a great fucking movie.


----------



## Emperor DC

They should totally have Steen throw someone off that thing during a TV taping or iPPV at some point.


----------



## Emperor DC

Moved to a new thread.


----------



## bigbuxxx

...


----------



## Joeyontherun22

Why does this show look so damn blurry?


----------



## Bobdoyle

Has Episode 2 been up on youtube


----------



## scrilla

idk, but you can download it in the multimedia section lol. I just did it myself. watching now which means they did something right because I had no intentions of following week to week.


----------



## Bubz

Just watched the second episode. Lethal/Generico was a great TV match. The crowd was red hot for the match especially after the restart.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Thought the Bennett hype package did a great job of making him look like a star.

Loved the way Lethal's hair was getting gradually more dishevelled and Generico's tape way gradually coming off, in their match, felt like two video game characters, with their power bars going down.

Nigel has hit the ground running, as a commentator.

Negative: Basketball court floor showing.


----------



## bme

- Probably the best promo Shelton's ever done.
- Didn't like Jacobs/Bennett.
- The live events promo should feature different wrestlers.
- Nice promo of Edwards/Strong v. Richards match.
- Generico/Lethal was ok.

Can't wait for Strong/Richards, hope i'm not disappointed again.


----------



## peachchaos

Bennett vs. Jacobs **
Generico vs. Lethal ***1/4

- Solid video packages this week, which are oddly the highlight of the show for me at this point. 
- Kinda bummed that WGTT will be in the intro every week, but hopefully that changes with the next set of recordings.
- Already this show is doing a good job of getting the wrestlers and the feuds over. 
- Roderick Strong actually cuts a meaningful promo. Holy crap.
- WGTT/Briscoes feud didn't look completely boring here either.


----------



## Sykova

I'm new to RoH, and this was a pretty good show. The part in the Generico/Lethal match where they got more time in the match and started going at it got me going, and the crowd was going crazy. All in all that was awesome!

But.... will there only be 2 matches in one hour? But eh, they got me excited for the title match next week, so thats a plus, right?


----------



## EffectRaven

Lethal/Generico was a great match! I'm happy having Lethal back in ROH, too bad Generico didn't have a more significant reign


----------



## Bubz

Roddy's promo was actually hilarious in a good intended way. He really came off as a complete bastard.


----------



## fallaway1988

I agree with Peachchaos' match ratings. 

Without the audience really lapping the ending up, i'd say the episode would have been a dud for me though (other than Roderick Strong's promo which i enjoyed too). Overall, far too much filler and advertising in proportion to the wrestling. I do fail to see how the last two weeks have shown that ROH is unique/better than its competition. I'll give it another two weeks to put a match on that really represents them before I lose interest...well maybe three weeks as i'd really like to follow the product, having given up on WWE & TNA.


----------



## Bubz

Give it a chance, and I think you will be rewarded. Especially when they start focussing on the Steen storyline thats going on which is better than anything WWE/TNA have done for ages.


----------



## paracetamol

really liked the show, thought it was much better than the 1st week which felt kinda flat. there's still room for improvement but overall i'm pretty happy with how things develop.


----------



## topper1

Bubz said:


> Give it a chance, and I think you will be rewarded. Especially when they start focussing on the Steen storyline thats going on which is better than anything WWE/TNA have done for ages.


Summer of Punk 2?


----------



## Bubz

Yeah, 'Summer Of Punk 2' was awesome, but I was dissapointed with how the angle eventually played out. I have a feeling this Steen angle will be very satisfying with the way ROH is drawing it out.


----------



## Sykova

Bubz said:


> Yeah, 'Summer Of Punk 2' was awesome, but I was dissapointed with how the angle eventually played out. I have a feeling this Steen angle will be very satisfying with the way ROH is drawing it out.


Give a rundown of the storyline, please.


----------



## peachchaos

Here's a breakdown of the *Kevin Steen vs. Ring of Honor* feud:

* 2007-2009: Kevin Steen and El Generico rise to the top of the ROH Tag Team Division.
* Final Battle 2009: *Steen turns on Generico*
* Early 2010: *Steve Corino is revealed as Steen's mentor; Colt Cabana decides to help his friend Generico*
* Generico does not want to fight Steen, but is pressured when seeing the carnage inflicted on other wrestlers
* Mid 2010: *A series of brutal tag matches ensues*, with neither team getting the upper hand
* DBD7: Steen and Generico have their first one-on-one encounter, but Steen cheats to win
* Cabana def. Corino in an I Quit Match, effectively agreeing to end their involvement
* *Jim Cornette and ROH management express their concerns about the feud*, since all the bloody hardcore matches have cost the company thousands of dollars in damages and put the fans at risk. *He blames most everything on Kevin Steen.*
* A *Fight Without Honor* is booked with added stipulations: *if Steen wins, Generico unmasks. If Generico wins, Steen is banished from ROH* (exactly what Cornette wants to happen).
* Final Battle 2010: *Generico def. Steen*
* *Steen is not seen or mentioned in ROH for over 6 months.*
* Early 2011: *Steve Corino apologizes for his actions and claims to be rehabilitating his career.* He promises to do evil things no longer. The ROH locker room is skeptical.
* Mid 2011: After months and months of trying to do the right thing and stay out of trouble, Corino finds himself outnumbered by the House of Truth. *He brings in his new sponsor, Jimmy Jacobs, to help keep him on the straight path.*
* Through various social media sources, *Kevin Steen claims to be a reformed man*, much like Corino.
* Despite having Jacobs at his side, *Corino makes the judgement to buy Steen a plain ticket* to help against the House of Truth in NYC. *Both Cornette and Jacobs are skeptical of this decision*.
* Best in the World 2011: Steen arrives to a huge ovation, but takes out everyone in sight, including Corino, Jacobs, the House of Truth and ringside attendants. *Cornette swears on his mother's grave this will be the last time anyone sees Steen in an ROH ring.* This pretty much makes Steen the most over-wrestler in the promotion.
* *"Is Kevin Steen right?"* flyers start appearing on cars after ROH events.
* *Steen's name is removed from the roster, past results, and message board pages of rohwrestling.com*
* Although the angle is referred to in passing, Kevin Steen's name is not mentioned in videos.
* Almost a year removed from the Steen/Generico feud, *ROH books Corino against Generico* in a match where Steve has to prove his loyalty. Due to prior commitments and fear of reverting to his old ways, *Corino backs out of the match and has Jacobs take his place*.
* Aided by fans, *Steen hacks the forum on the ROH website and posts a threatening video* just a few days before the iPPV in NYC.
* DBD8: *Steen returns*, powerbombs Jacobs on the ring apron and wreaks havoc as the entire locker room tries to stop him. Cornette and Generico try desperately to fight Steen but are held back. Former ROH owner and generally great human being, Cary Silken, offers his hand to Steen in an attempt to ease the tension. Steen responds by nearly package pile-driving Silken, but is stopped and carried out. This angle is never mentioned again in the ppv broadcast.
* Post-show, outside of the venue, Steen gives a roaring speech to ROH fans, openly dissing Davey Richards and Jim Cornette.
* ROH debuts a new TV show and offers no recap of this feud and no mention of Kevin Steen.


----------



## Mastodon

Bubz said:


> Just watched the second episode. Lethal/Generico was a great TV match. The crowd was red hot for the match especially after the restart.


Agreed. It really made this weeks show fun for me. Nothing adds more to a wrestling show than a hot crowd. I thought the "Inside ROH" Eddie Edwards segement was well done. Crazy how he wrestled the next night after getting an injury like that.


----------



## Sykova

Wow, thanks Peachchaos. I wish I was on the RoH train when this went down, sounds amazing. So Steen is most likely going to return again? Or is he legit done with RoH? If he is going to return, I'm glad I can watch the carnage now!


----------



## Flyboy78

peachchaos said:


> Here's a breakdown of the *Kevin Steen vs. Ring of Honor* feud:
> 
> * 2007-2009: Kevin Steen and El Generico rise to the top of the ROH Tag Team Division.
> * Final Battle 2009: *Steen turns on Generico*
> * Early 2010: *Steve Corino is revealed as Steen's mentor; Colt Cabana decides to help his friend Generico*
> * Generico does not want to fight Steen, but is pressured when seeing the carnage inflicted on other wrestlers
> * Mid 2010: *A series of brutal tag matches ensues*, with neither team getting the upper hand
> * DBD7: Steen and Generico have their first one-on-one encounter, but Steen cheats to win
> * Cabana def. Corino in an I Quit Match, effectively agreeing to end their involvement
> * *Jim Cornette and ROH management express their concerns about the feud*, since all the bloody hardcore matches have cost the company thousands of dollars in damages and put the fans at risk. *He blames most everything on Kevin Steen.*
> * A *Fight Without Honor* is booked with added stipulations: *if Steen wins, Generico unmasks. If Generico wins, Steen is banished from ROH* (exactly what Cornette wants to happen).
> * Final Battle 2010: *Generico def. Steen*
> * *Steen is not seen or mentioned in ROH for over 6 months.*
> * Early 2011: *Steve Corino apologizes for his actions and claims to be rehabilitating his career.* He promises to do evil things no longer. The ROH locker room is skeptical.
> * Mid 2011: After months and months of trying to do the right thing and stay out of trouble, Corino finds himself outnumbered by the House of Truth. *He brings in his new sponsor, Jimmy Jacobs, to help keep him on the straight path.*
> * Through various social media sources, *Kevin Steen claims to be a reformed man*, much like Corino.
> * Despite having Jacobs at his side, *Corino makes the judgement to buy Steen a plain ticket* to help against the House of Truth in NYC. *Both Cornette and Jacobs are skeptical of this decision*.
> * Best in the World 2011: Steen arrives to a huge ovation, but takes out everyone in sight, including Corino, Jacobs, the House of Truth and ringside attendants. *Cornette swears on his mother's grave this will be the last time anyone sees Steen in an ROH ring.* This pretty much makes Steen the most over-wrestler in the promotion.
> * *"Is Kevin Steen right?"* flyers start appearing on cars after ROH events.
> * *Steen's name is removed from the roster, past results, and message board pages of rohwrestling.com*
> * Although the angle is referred to in passing, Kevin Steen's name is not mentioned in videos.
> * Almost a year removed from the Steen/Generico feud, *ROH books Corino against Generico* in a match where Steve has to prove his loyalty. Due to prior commitments and fear of reverting to his old ways, *Corino backs out of the match and has Jacobs take his place*.
> * Aided by fans, *Steen hacks the forum on the ROH website and posts a threatening video* just a few days before the iPPV in NYC.
> * DBD8: *Steen returns*, powerbombs Jacobs on the ring apron and wreaks havoc as the entire locker room tries to stop him. Cornette and Generico try desperately to fight Steen but are held back. Former ROH owner and generally great human being, Cary Silken, offers his hand to Steen in an attempt to ease the tension. Steen responds by nearly package pile-driving Silken, but is stopped and carried out. This angle is never mentioned again in the ppv broadcast.
> * Post-show, outside of the venue, Steen gives a roaring speech to ROH fans, openly dissing Davey Richards and Jim Cornette.
> * ROH debuts a new TV show and offers no recap of this feud and no mention of Kevin Steen.


And this is why I laugh at ROH's detractors when they say it's just a bunch of workers and nothing more. The creative at WWE couldn't have a wet dream that comes close to this. Amazing stuff, especially the viral stuff like the forum hack and the flyers on car windshields.


----------



## SHIRLEY

I love the viral stuff. That's why the AOTF angle is one of my faves of all time. It's awesome when the stories are being told through multiple different mediums, at once.

Peachchaos didn't really do justice to how long the Steen turn was teased for btw. He'd been pushing Generico around since...forever. Their team had a "big brother, little brother" dynamic. At one point they were, pretty much, a face/heel tag team, before patching things up, and then, eventually, BAM! Steen feigned retirement, worked everyone and turned.






The bookend chairshots are really important too. Starting and ending the initial Steen vs. Generico feud.

Don't know whether Truth Martini will stage a life intervention on Jacobs, Corino, Steen or anyone else yet. The HOT were tangled up with Generico, for the first half of this year, but they seem to have drifted away.

Quite a lot of detail to this and no-one has a clue where it's all going.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Everyone, and when I say everyone, I mean everyone, should watch the entire feud between Generico and Steen, by far the best feud I've ever seen. 

And so, best hype video ever:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6hp4X-cVKs


----------



## McQueen

Platt was supposed to inform me when he was done making that set.


----------



## TelkEvolon

Yep, the Steen stuff is a must see.


----------



## Platt

McQueen said:


> Platt was supposed to inform me when he was done making that set.


Oops, well it's done.


----------



## peachchaos

Oh. That looks awesome.

*Kevin Steen vs. El Generico*
Disc 1
Final Battle 2009, 12/19/09 Kevin Steen & El Generico vs The Young Bucks
Kevin Steen - Why?
Message From Japan 
Video Wire 12/23/09
ROH on HDNet 1/11/10 Colt Cabana Interview
ROH on HDNet 1/11/10 Kevin Steen vs Alex Payne
ROH on HDNet 1/25/10 El Generico Interview
ROH on HDNet 1/25/10 El Generico vs Kenny King
SoCal Showdown, 1/29/10 El Generico & Colt Cabana vs Scott Lost & Scorpio Sky
SoCal Showdown, 1/29/10 Kevin Steen vs Human Tornado
ROH on HDNet 2/01/10 Kevin Steen, Steve Corino & Interview
ROH on HDNet 2/08/10 Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs Bobby Dempsey & Alex Payne
Video Wire 02/09/10
ROH on HDNet 2/15/10 Kevin Steen & Steve Corino Interview
ROH on HDNet 2/15/10 Delirious vs Kevin Steen
ROH on HDNet 2/15/10 Off Air - Cabana Confronts Steen

Disc 2
8th Anniversary Show, 2/13/10 El Generico vs Davey Richards
8th Anniversary Show, 2/13/10 Kevin Steen vs Colt Cabana
Video Wire 2/17/10
ROH on HDNet 2/22/10 El Generico vs Rhett Titus
ROH on HDNet 2/22/10 Colt Cabanna Interview
ROH on HDNet 2/22/10 Colt Cabanna vs Bobby Sheilds
ROH on HDNet 3/01/10 Steve Corino vs Bobby Dempsey
ROH on HDNet 3/08/10 TV Title Tournament - Kevin Steen vs Rhett Titus
ROH on HDNet 3/08/10 Colt Cabana & Steve Corino Interview
ROH on HDNet 3/08/10 TV Title Tournament - El Generico vs Kenny King
ROH on HDNet 3/15/10 TV Title Tournament - Colt Cabana vs Eddie Edwards
Video Wire 3/15/10

Disc 3
Gold Rush, 3/19/10 Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs Player Dos & Pee Wee
Gold Rush, 3/19/10 El Generico & Colt Cabana vs The House of Truth
Epic Encounter III, 3/20/10 Kevin Steen vs Player Dos
Epic Encounter III, 3/20/10 Colt Cabana vs Steve Corino
Epic Encounter III, 3/20/10 El Generico vs Chris Hero
Video Wire 3/23/10

Disc 4
From The Ashes, 3/26/10 Kevin Steen vs Kenny Omega
From The Ashes, 3/26/10 El Generico vs Steve Corino 
Phoenix Rising, 3/27/10 Kevin Steen vs Scott Lost
Phoenix Rising, 3/27/10 Steven Corino vs Jerry Lynn
Phoenix Rising, 3/27/10 El Generico & Colt Cabana vs The American Wolves
Video Wire 3/30/10
The Big Bang, 4/03/10 El Generico & Colt Cabana vs Kevin Steen & Steve Corino

Disc 5
ROH on HDNet 4/05/10 Steve Corino vs Bobby Shields
ROH on HDNet 4/12/10 Steve Corino Interview
ROH on HDNet 4/12/10 El Generico & Steve Corino Confrontation 
ROH on HDNet 4/12/10 Kevin Steen vs Eddie Edwards
Video Wire 4/14/10
ROH on HDNet 4/19/10 Kevin Steen/Steve Corino & El Generico/Colt Cabana Promos
Pick Your Poison, 4/23/10 El Generico vs Roderick Strong
Pick Your Poison, 4/23/10 Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs Briscoe Brothers
Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 2, 4/24/10 El Generico & Colt Cabana vs Kevin Steen & Steve Corino
Kevin Steen's Bloody Challenge
Video Wire 4/28/11

Disc 6
Civil Warfare, 5/07/10 Kevin Steen Promo
Civil Warfare, 5/07/10 Colt Cabana vs Kenny King
Civil Warfare, 5/07/10 Kevin Steen vs Christopher Daniels
Supercard Of Honor V, 5/08/10 Kevin Steen vs Colt Cabana
Video Wire 5/27/10 
ROH on HDNet 5/17/10 Colt Cabana Promo
ROH on HDNet 5/17/10 Kevin Steen vs Roderick Strong
ROH on HDNet 5/24/10 Kevin Steen Promo
ROH on HDNet 5/24/10 Colt Cabana vs Eddie Edwards
ROH on HDNet 6/07/10 El Generico vs Ricky Reyes
ROH on HDNet 6/07/10 Death Before Dishonor VIII Hype Video
ROH on HDNet 6/07/10 Kevin Steen & Steve Corino Interview
ROH on HDNet 6/07/10 Steve Corino vs Jerry Lynn

Disc 7
ROH on HDNet 6/14/10 Kevin Steen & Steve Corino Interview
ROH on HDNet 6/14/10 Colt Cabana vs Steve Corino
Death Before Dishonor VIII Hype Video
Death Before Dishonor VIII, 6/19/10 El Generico vs Kevin Steen
Death Before Dishonor VIII, 6/19/10 2nd Annual Toronto Gauntlet (Clipped From Corino Entrance To Exit)
Death Before Dishonor VIII, 6/19/10 El Generico & Kevin Steen Brawl
Bonus: Ladder War I Kevin Steen & El Generico vs The Briscoes
Bonus: Ladder War II Kevin Steen & El Generico vs American Wolves

Disc 8
ROH on HDNet 6/28/10 Kevin Steen vs Bobby Shields
ROH on HDNet 6/28/10 El Generico vs Tyler Black 
ROH on HDNet 7/19/10 Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs El Generico & Colt Cabana
Videowire, 07/20/10 
Hate: Chapter II, 07/23/10 El Generico vs Kevin Steen
Salvation, 07/24/10 El Generico & Colt Cabana vs American Wolves
Salvation, 07/24/10 Kevin Steen vs Tyler Black

Disc 9
Videowire, 08/03/10 
ROH on HDNet 08/09/10 Colt Cabana vs Alex Anthony
ROH on HDNet 08/16/10 Kevin Steen & Steve Corino Interview
ROH on HDNet 08/16/10 El Generico vs Erick Stevens
ROH on HDNet 08/23/10 Kevin Steen vs Jerry Lynn
Videowire, 08/24/10 
Champions Challenge, 08/27/10 El Generico & Colt Cabana vs All Night Express
Champions Challenge, 08/27/10 Kevin Steen vs Davey Richards
Champions Challenge, 08/27/10 Steve Corino vs Jeff Early
Tag Wars 2010, 08/28/10 El Generico vs Erick Stevens

Disc 10
Tag Wars 2010, 08/28/10 Kevin Steen vs Roderick Strong
ROH on HDNet 08/30/10 Kevin Steen/Steve Corino & El Generico/Colt Cabana Interview
ROH on HDNet 08/30/10 El Generico & Colt Cabana vs Kings of Wrestling
ROH on HDNet 08/30/10 Steve Corino vs Tyler Black 
Videowire, 09/08/10
Fade To Black, 09/10/10 Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs Necro Butcher & Shawn Daivari
Fade To Black, 09/10/10 El Generico & Colt Cabana vs Kings Of Wrestling
Glory By Honor IX, 09/11/10 Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs El Generico & Colt Cabana

Disc 11
ROH on HDNet 09/20/10 Colt Cabana vs Jay Freddie
ROH on HDNet 09/27/10 Kevin Steen Interview
ROH on HDNet 09/27/10 Steve Corino vs Aiden Chambers
ROH on HDNet 10/04/10 Kevin Steen & El Generico Promo
ROH on HDNet 10/04/10 El Generico vs Davey Richards
ROH on HDNet 10/11/10 Kevin Steen vs Steve Corino
Videowire, 10/11/10
Allied Forces, 10/15/10 Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs Kyle O'Reilly & Adam Cole
Richards vs Daniels, 10/16/10 Kevin Steen vs Homicide
Richards vs Daniels, 10/16/10 Colt Cabana vs Steve Corino

Disc 12
Richards vs Daniels, 10/16/10 Kevin Steen Promo
Videowire, 10/20/10
ROH on HDNet 11/01/10 El Generico & Colt Cabana vs Kevin Steen & Steve Corino
Videowire, 11/08/10
Survival Of The Fittest 2010, 11/12/10 Kevin Steen vs Kyle O'Reilly
Survival Of The Fittest 2010, 11/12/10 Steve Corino vs Adam Cole 
Survival Of The Fittest 2010, 11/12/10 El Generico vs Kenny King
Survival Of The Fittest 2010, 11/12/10 Survival Of The Fittest (Cut At Steens Exit)
Fate Of An Angel II, 11/13/10 El Generico & Colt Cabana vs Kenny King & Rhett Titus
10 Questions With Steve Corino

Disc 13
Fate Of An Angel II, 11/13/10 Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs Kings Of Wrestling
ROH on HDNet 11/15/10 Kevin Steen vs Grizzly Redwood
Videowire, 11/22/10
ROH on HDNet 11/22/10 Steve Corino Promo
ROH on HDNet 11/29/10 El Generico vs Steve Corino
ROH on HDNet 12/06/10 Kevin Steen & Steve Corino Promo
ROH on HDNet 12/06/10 El Generico vs Bobby Shields
ROH on HDNet 12/13/10 Kevin Steen vs Kory Chavis
Videowire, 12/13/10
Tag Title Classic II, 12/17/10 Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs Jay & Mark Briscoe
Tag Title Classic II, 12/17/10 El Generico vs Grizzly Redwood vs Rhett Titus vs Ricky Reyes
Tag Title Classic II, 12/17/10 Kevin Steen & Steve Corino Promo

Disc 14
Final Battle Hype Video
Final Battle 2010, 12/18/10 Kevin Steen vs El Generico
Bonus: Fifth Year Festival Philly, 02/17/07 Kevin Steen & El Generico vs The Briscoes
Bonus: Dragon Gate Challenge II, 03/28/08 Kevin Steen & El Generico vs Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino
Bonus: Driven 08, 09/19/08 Kevin Steen & El Generico vs Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black


----------



## Fighter Daron

Fourteen fucking DVD? O_O


----------



## peachchaos

Yeah, there's def some fat that could be trimmed, but that set's a completist's dream.


----------



## Fighter Daron

peachchaos said:


> Yeah, there's def some fat that could be trimmed, but that set's a completist's dream.


Yeah, but it could last you a month seeing it xD


----------



## SHIRLEY

That Bobby Shields match was awesome.


----------



## geraldinhio

How much for the Steen / Generico comp ? Sounds like a must have .


----------



## Platt

It's $22 plus shipping.


----------



## geraldinhio

Awesome stuff . I'll pick it up soon i'd say .


----------



## MovieStarR™

Personally, I've felt the first few ROH TV episodes have been ok, but rather bland... need more of a flow to them.

& the Wrestlers on the rosters are not really good promo men... However, I already knew that......


----------



## geraldinhio

I'm not too impressed by what i've seen so far. However it's hard to judge after seeing two episodes . I just didn't like the format of the show . I would of preferred a format similar to superstars with at least three matches and maybe a squah match inbetween . Just have video packages inbetween then . 

I agree some of the promos cut too were pretty horrible , but look who cut them . There is people on the roster who can cut immense promos , they just had the wrong people cut them .

I'd love to see them put Steen on TV soon , I understand they are trying to build the angle slow but there was no mention of him at all . I know ROH is sticking to keyfabe of Steen being banished , but the new viewers don't and won't have any idea of who Steen is and his history .

It's stupid if new fans who watched the show buy a PPV and don't know about their biggest angle . Hopefully they introduce him on screen before Final Battle .

It


----------



## peachchaos

It takes a while for any show to really get good. I agree, these first episodes have been okay but lacking excitement. Sadly, the next set of tapings doesn't seem to indicate anything more entertaining than just some really decent pro wrestling. Which is okay. But there has to be some drama at some point.


----------



## virus21

This week was a little better than last. Liked how they built Strong and Richards. But needs a little more put in.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Seems to be that TJP, C and C and the Young Bucks have signed an official contract with ROH.


----------



## TelkEvolon

Fighter Daron said:


> Seems to be that TJP, C and C and the Young Bucks have signed an official contract with ROH.


Yesssssssssssssssss! :faint:


----------



## Chismo

Great fucking news.


----------



## Fighter Daron

For those who doesn't know, C and C are Caprice Coleman and Cedric Alexander. Hope I wrote it well xD


----------



## Manu_Styles

Great signs for ROH! TJ Perkins & Young Bucks are really good wrestlers and C&C have potencial.


----------



## Chismo

Rewatched:

Jacobs/Bennett **1/4
Lethal/Generico ***3/4 

What a great match in Lethal/Generico, Lethal's hair was epic too.


----------



## Bubz

Lol, Lethal's hair was indeed awesome.


----------



## MrOffTopic

Hey I'm new here. But yeah heards awesome that TJP and Young Bucks have made deal with ROH. And Caprice Coleman did really impress me last year with his match against Colt Cabana. Haven't really see anything else from Caprice but he looked pretty solid.

Have to say about ROH TV that the concept is not in my mind. Okey I like the matches and last week there were two good matches like first show too, but its not enough. I get that ROH have to introduce their product to newer watchers but still I would like more concept like ROH had in HDNet. One match more, less commercials and I would like the whole show more.

Oh, and its good to hear Nigel! But I hope he gets little bit better in that color commentator thingie because he is quite quiet sometimes.


----------



## dezpool

Awesome news about TJP! Great addition to the roster. I can't wait to see him wrestle on a more regular basis. Nice to have the Bucks back too.


----------



## peachchaos

Also worth noting that Homicide and Rhino have been added to the roster page on ROHwrestling.com along with TJP, the Bucks, and C&C. 

And Shane Hagadorn remains on the roster, despite SDR and the Kings being removed. Seems like a given that he'll emerge as Edwards' new trainer.


----------



## Big Pete

Awesome to see Perkins, I've been impressed with him in every match I've seen of his.

Second show was a lot better, they didn't have to do as much housekeeping and the show made a lot of sense. Might need to watch Lethal/Generico again but I don't know, wasn't feeling it. At least not as much as Lethal/Joe at Manhattan Mayhem.


----------



## EffectRaven

It's great to see ROH bring in two new teams and TJP to help replenish their roster. Then there's Steen's inevitable return coming. It's amazing how no matter who they lose or how many guys they lose, ROH always manages to bounce back in terms of roster


----------



## peachchaos

And to think there's the possibility of some NOAH talent coming in...maybe even Finlay for a title/one shot...


----------



## Bubz

Finlay would be so epic.

Also, who do you think they will get to come over from NOAH? Go and Nakajima again would be my picks, since they have improved alot since last being in ROH. A Morishima return would be awesome. Morishima vs Davey for the belt could be great if done right.


----------



## jawbreaker

Nakajima, Go, maybe Suzuki. Maybe there's some more stuff for KENTA to do? maybe a third match with Davey?


----------



## Fighter Daron

I think Morishima and KENTA. As Go remains being champion, he won't be back.


----------



## SHIRLEY

I'd rather see fresh NOAH talent than re-runs...I think.

Anyway, Sinclair's money is definitely making a difference to the roster. TJ, YBs and C&C aren't from ROH's traditional catchment area.


----------



## seabs

*The only ones really worth bringing over are Shiozaki and Suzuki. KENTA I guess for the odd big double shot but there isn't much originality available for him and he really isn't all that good these days anyway. Nakajima too actually. I'd like to see Marvin brought over as a undercard guy though with one of them. That's literally it though. Heavyweight division sucks and the juniors match up better with most of ROH's wrestlers. Morishima can still have a great match with the right guy but I don't think ROH has the right guy. Their current top 3 guys certainly aren't. Thinking about that actually ROH really could do with some larger guys being pushed on the roster. All the top guys are kinda small and even Elgin is really small depsite his power. Sugiura wouldn't work, Bison has failed before. Not sure who that really leaves as the vets wont be coming over. Taniguchi can stay the fuck away too but in reality he's the guy who's mostly likely to end up being sent over for an extended stay sadly or a Kensuke Office guy like Kajiwara.*


----------



## jawbreaker

Why not Nakajima? Only people on the current roster he's wrestled in singles are Strong and Generico, and the Strong match was like nine minutes and they're both much better now.

actually, I would absolutely love to see Strong/Nakajima again.


----------



## Zatiel

Dude.

Monster Morishima returns and eats Kyle O'Reilly his first week. In a follow-up, and topples Roderick Strong. NOAH management demands he get his belt back. He never got a rematch and he's hungrier than ever.

Richards can bump and sell for him. He lives to psychotically fight back from behind. Morishima can absorb kicks like nobody's business. Towering over the champion, the guy who blinded Bryan Danielson and went 3-1 against your commentator, Nigel McGuinness.

I'd be strongly inclined to drive across whatever states necessary to see it. Plausible that NOAH would let Morishima lose once, too, given how little they protect him on their TV now.


----------



## Corey

Just finished the first episode (9/24). Wasn't totally blown away, but noticed some vast improvements. Love the new black and red ring setup, also noticed the ring looked bigger. The new logo and animations look good. Nothing too crazy for the entrance setup, but the lights are a nice addition. Nigel and Kelly outta be a great announce team, lookin forward to that.

Future Shock vs. The Bravados was the same as all their other matches, which for first time viewers I bet they loved but for us we've seen it countless times. Obviously not bad, just the same. ***3/4*

The segments between matches were hit and miss for me. The commercial with Davey was pretty terrible imo, seemed extremely rehearsed and I just don't enjoy Davey on the mic. The one with DEM BOYZ was much better. Best in the World recap was understandable but Jesus they shoved it down our throats. DVD commercial, Kevin Kelly's coverage, ROH flashback, etc.

WGTT vs. KOW was a very good main event. When they showed the ages before the match it actually kinda shocked me. I knew WGTT were up there but damn... Shelton's 36? Anyway. These two teams have much better chemistry than WGTT/Briscoes, and it's a shame we never got Shelton vs. Hero, cause I think that'd be pretty fun. Some nice nearfalls, but the finish was flat, mainly because of the weak finisher for Haas & Benji. ****1/4*


----------



## TelkEvolon

I'd like to see Suzuki/Aoki/Ishimori brought over.

I'd also like to see Morishima re-built as a beast.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Biggest ROH Morishima mark in the world but something just makes me want to see two or three guys that I've hardly seen before and the freshness that all brings to the roster.

Anyway, are there any American NOAH regulars that could come in as a part of this? I don't follow NOAH, or wrestlers like Bobby Fish, closely enough to know the craic with them.



Jack Evans 187 said:


> WGTT vs. KOW was a very good main event. When they showed the ages before the match it actually kinda shocked me. I knew WGTT were up there but damn... Shelton's 36?


Yeah, it's easy to forget that they were both in WWE for the best part of a decade, if not more.


----------



## Chismo

I'm all for Morishima, KENTA, Nakajima and Go coming back. Taniguchi should come too.

But, the one guy I want to see in ROH is MiSu, since Davey trains with him. Imagine if Eddie turns heel, Davey and MiSu vs. Eddie and Morishima. 

MiSu vs. O'Reilly
MiSu vs. Eddie
MiSu vs. Davey
MiSu vs. Elgin
MiSu vs. Ciampa


----------



## SHIRLEY

Looks like France just got syndication!

Source: www.twitter.com/RingofHonorFR


----------



## Bubz

MiSu in ROH would be awesome, but he's not a NOAH wrestler really is he? Correct me if I'm wrong.

Kotaro Suzuki would be great aswell.


----------



## McQueen

Last I checked MiSu is a Freelancer, so nothing stopping them from booking him anyway other than money or MiSu giving a shit.


----------



## MrOffTopic

I have always liked puroresu but never really watched it regularly, so I don't really know about NOAH wrestlers anything. But I love the idea that ROH and NOAH change some talent again because last time it was freshing. But somebody mentioned Finlay. Finlay as regular ROH talent would be something awesome. He could get some talent more over and I'm pretty damn sure that every ROH wrestler has something to learn from Finlay. So he would be kinda good hiring because younger guys could learn from Finlay something and be better in future.


----------



## seabs

*MiSu isn't happening. The only non NOAH japanese guys that would be realistic to get come over would all be juniors. Plus MiSu isn't connected with NOAH anymore and whilst he's working New Japan he wont be doing a states tour. If Togo's retirement tour makes it's way to the US after Europe then ROH would be wise to bring him in for a date or two.

Got around to watching the first 2 episodes, some quick thoughts.

- Arena looked packed which was great

- The tweet of the week thing needs to go RIGHT NOW. The TNA shot was so sad and bitter on Cornette's part it was sad

- Whoever that girl was they got to model the "ROH Apparel" they need to get her back to do more stuff RIGHT NOW

- The guy the voice over for them plugs seriously needs to slow down. 

- Never talk to wrestling fans and air it on TV

- A lot of the out of ring segments were horribly scripted and sounded like some high school student was writing a essay on ROH. Davey's first with Kelly was so tedious. Brisoces one was much better because it was so much more natural and not fake scripted bullshit

- Kevin Kelly needs to be toned down a little. Just too full on and cheery and fake for me

- Nigel's return was great. Didn't sound the most natural commentator and him and Kelly need to work on their chemistry but the fundamentals were there and he's obviously going to improve. "The only way to beat 2 Kings is 2 aces and they're on their way to the ring right now"









- Don't ever say that anyone was beaten half to death again

- The Code Of Honor thing on the tale of the tape was odd. Either have all of the heels as no or don't bother with it at all

- Leaving the gym floor on show was a horrible decision

- If they're going to bleep out swear words then don't even have the wrestlers say them. Bleeping them out with a ring bell made them look like a total joke. 

- Magazine type show was a nice touch, something different and works

Matches were all fine although nothing great. Bravados/FS was the weakest of their matches so far. Control segment sucked but it was a great showcase for FS and that's the main thing. FS promo was so corny but not their fault they got given that material. If I'd never watched ROH before then I probably wouldn't have had any clue that Bravados were heels

WGTT/Kings was a well worked STF match up until the hot tag and it's impossible for a well worked STF tag not be good. Good heat segment and built well to the tag. Got very Indy get my shit in after the tag but whatever. Really sucked how KOW never really got a send off from ROH and they just sorta left. Better than the HTCS match but below the other 2.

No thoughts on the WGTT promo. Wasn't bad nor good but I guess it served it's purpose.

Bennett feature was really good and made him look like a total superstar. Shame his match didn't back the feature up but that's to be expected. Hated how insignificant Jacobs and Corino were presented as during this. I was fine with the result and how they presented Bennett but this is why you need squashes and jobbers on some shows so you don't have to hurt another roster guy when you want to have someone like Bennett look dominant over another guy. Jacobs and Corino not getting mic time either before the match made me sad as they're 2 of very few legit good talkers that they have and they should have capitalised on that. 

Eddie's promo on the magazine rocked. He's not a great talker and he wasn't here either but he told a great story and got his character over really fucking well in an instant. Only guy to make me care about his character on the first 2 shows. 

Strong's promo was actually shockingly good besides the stupid ring bells. Came off as a total jackass heel and built up the match next week nicely. Davey's was horrible again though. 

Lethal/Generico was a solid match. Nothing memorable or special in the first 15 minutes. Overtime rocked and the crowd starting going nuts and they had an amazing little sprint after the time limit. Not a fan of them reusing the same booking idea from Daniels/Edwards though but I'm fine with it.

Production looked ok too. Needs to be filmed in HD though in the current era. 

No major complaints the show bar the few minor gripes that I listed and none of those really bring the show quality down*


----------



## The CRA1GER

Maybe I'm looking too much into this, but I have noticed recently that Kevin Steen and Colt Cabana have been exchanging tweets about their feud last year. It pretty much has to do with the shit they got from the front office. I thought of the idea when Steen comes back that he and Cabana could be a team. Cabana, in my opinion, is stale and could use the heel turn. Just pure speculation on my part, but I think it could be a good angle.


----------



## SeanWrestling

Wait, are the Young Bucks and C&C officially signed 'cause there was no mention of it on the website like there was about TJP signing.Either way, it looks like ROH is going to be using all those guys more often so it's all good.They definitely needed some additions to the roster and those five are GREAT additions.Along with Rhino who needs to wrestle at more shows than just the NY ones.I also hope Homicide is back for good.Yes he's been hit or miss since his return but he's a name and can go and that's what ROH needs, guys with name value AND in-ring skills.The crazy thing is Mike Bennett has neither and is one of the most pushed guys on the roster.That feels like something WWE would do.


----------



## Spliff Huxtable

The CRA1GER said:


> Maybe I'm looking too much into this, but I have noticed recently that Kevin Steen and Colt Cabana have been exchanging tweets about their feud last year. It pretty much has to do with the shit they got from the front office. I thought of the idea when Steen comes back that he and Cabana could be a team. Cabana, in my opinion, is stale and could use the heel turn. Just pure speculation on my part, but I think it could be a good angle.


It actually looks like this is exactly where they're headed.

This could be great... and I'd expect Del Rey to be involved too, since she was also supposedly discarded by ROH.


----------



## MrOffTopic

SeanWrestling said:


> ...ROH needs, guys with name value AND in-ring skills.The crazy thing is Mike Bennett has neither and is one of the most pushed guys on the roster.That feels like something WWE would do.


I think Bennett is little bit underrated in eyes of internet fans. Okey he isn't that good in ring and yeah he don't really have name value. But he is charismatic, great with mic and he looks like real superstar. And I think he can wrestle better than fans says he does. His style isn't just typical indystyle. Still Bennett has been disapointment if you remember the hype which he get when he was coming to ROH.


----------



## Chismo

MrOffTopic said:


> I think Bennett is little bit underrated in eyes of internet fans. Okey he isn't that good in ring and yeah he don't really have name value. But he is charismatic, great with mic and he looks like real superstar. And I think he can wrestle better than fans says he does. His style isn't just typical indystyle. Still Bennett has been disapointment if you remember the hype which he get when he was coming to ROH.


I agree. The Bennett hate, I just don't get it. His character is interesting, he can talk, and yes, he can wrestle. He just doesn't fit in a wrestling style ROH promotes. I guess that's why people hate him so much. I like him.

EDIT: I noticed in last episode, the segment with Eddie Edwards, regarding his "Die Hard" nickname, how the _Ladder War 2/broken elbow_ situation was the origin of the "Die Hard" moniker, but they lie. He was "Die Hard" when he debuted with the company, IIRC.


----------



## flag sabbath

charisma - compelling attractiveness or charm that can inspire devotion in others

Mike Bennett is a charisma vacuum.


----------



## Thumbinthebum

JoeRulz said:


> I agree. The Bennett hate, I just don't get it. His character is interesting, he can talk, and yes, he can wrestle. He just doesn't fit in a wrestling style ROH promotes. I guess that's why people hate him so much. I like him.


He's a great old-school heel, deliberately avoiding all the things that would make an indy crowd mark for him. He's basically playing a WWE Superstar, Drew MacIntyre for example, in ROH and it's working out really well so far. Whether it will draw money remains to be seen, his act is a useful part of the mid-card but I don't know how far it can go without being too heavily compromised.



> EDIT: I noticed in last episode, the segment with Eddie Edwards, regarding his "Die Hard" nickname, how the _Ladder War 2/broken elbow_ situation was the origin of the "Die Hard" moniker, but they lie. He was "Die Hard" when he debuted with the company, IIRC.


Even if you're right, what they said is true enough for wrestling. In any case, it could be said that the Die Hard nickname wasn't picked up on by other people until Ladder War 2 which would make the segment true.


----------



## AntMan

ThumbInTheBum said:


> He's a great old-school heel, deliberately avoiding all the things that would make an indy crowd mark for him. He's basically playing a WWE Superstar, Drew MacIntyre for example, in ROH and it's working out really well so far. Whether it will draw money remains to be seen, his act is a useful part of the mid-card but I don't know how far it can go without being too heavily compromised.
> 
> 
> 
> Even if you're right, what they said is true enough for wrestling. In any case, it could be said that the Die Hard nickname wasn't picked up on by other people until Ladder War 2 which would make the segment true.


He should call himself Mr Entertainment and do things to really piss ROH fans off. Like bring two hot chicks who can't wrestle worth a shit to the ring to wrestle a match because "All you people want is eye candy." Or have a Hornswoggle rippoff as his mascot because "Everyone loves midgets".

Major heat right there.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

AntMan said:


> He should call himself Mr Entertainment and do things to really piss ROH fans off. Like bring two hot chicks who can't wrestle worth a shit to the ring to wrestle a match because "All you people want is eye candy." Or have a Hornswoggle rippoff as his mascot because "Everyone loves midgets".
> 
> Major heat right there.


That would be awesome! He would get so much heat it would be unreal


----------



## jawbreaker

he's not like Drew McIntyre at all. McIntyre is a really good wrestler.


----------



## The CRA1GER

AntMan said:


> He should call himself Mr Entertainment and do things to really piss ROH fans off. Like bring two hot chicks who can't wrestle worth a shit to the ring to wrestle a match because "All you people want is eye candy." Or have a Hornswoggle rippoff as his mascot because "Everyone loves midgets".
> 
> Major heat right there.


I believe he is dating Maria. He should have her as his valet.


----------



## AntMan

The CRA1GER said:


> I believe he is dating Maria. He should have her as his valet.


Miss Entertainment.

Cool idea.


----------



## Legend

Oh come one, let's be honest with ourselves; we all know that sooner or later someone is going to notice that so many people hate Bennett that it's no longer 'cool' to do so. Then we will all become huge Bennett worshippers simply to avoid appearing conformist. 

Duh.


----------



## Thumbinthebum

jawbreaker said:


> he's not like Drew McIntyre at all. McIntyre is a really good wrestler.


WWE debut guys and immediately tell us that they're going to be pushed based solely on the whims of the office rather than the paying customers' preferences, MacIntyre just happend to be the first name that popped into my head when drawing that comparison since Bennett's push appears to be based on that idea.


----------



## Neutronic

1. I hope Bennett beats Davey clean for the title to watch the IWC collectively have a stroke.

2. I can't wait for Bennett haters to say "I liked him the entire time"


----------



## AntMan

I like Bennett just fine, but he wrestles a mainstream style, so of course he's gonna get some hate.


----------



## Corey

I don't like Bennett because he's an annoying douche, obviously playing the part well, and because he can't wrestle the ROH style. But I will say sometimes it's a little refreshing to see him come out and not be flying around the ring kicking everyone in the chest. He's had a few good macthes with Cole, O'Reilly, and Lethal, and I'd actually be interested to see what he can do against guys like Edwards, Davey, Generico, TJP, etc. He'll be great for the tv show I'm sure. Nice ideas with the women btw.


----------



## SHIRLEY

The CRA1GER said:


> I believe he is dating Maria. He should have her as his valet.


Yeah, she needs to kick Brutal Bob in the balls. Instant heat.


----------



## Scavo

I expect the classic from World Title match tonight. And I'm also glad to see Ciampa in action again.


----------



## McQueen

I haven't seen Ciampa wrestle and I know hes undefeated but is the guy actually any good? All I ever saw about him was people complaining about his matches with Homicide.


----------



## SHIRLEY

He's like a cross between Taz and Randy Orton.

Pays a lot of attention to detail, for someone so relatively inexperienced.

My money's on him being the next guy that no-one hates.


----------



## Tarfu

Bennett is an odd one. It's like he's built with natural starpower but not fully letting it bloom. As a result his act just comes off awkward. He'd have the chance to outshine the entire roster with his personality alone... which is why they're probably purposely holding him back. It all makes sense now.

And Ciampa, what a beast. I have a serious Vince McMahon crush on him. When imagining my own promotion, I vision him as the top guy. Future WWE signee, no doubt.


----------



## jawbreaker

McQueen said:


> I haven't seen Ciampa wrestle and I know hes undefeated but is the guy actually any good? All I ever saw about him was people complaining about his matches with Homicide.


Ciampa is really good. His execution isn't the crispest, but he knows how to build a match, and he's got that Paul London/James Gibson quality where his spots are linked together almost seamlessly. Probably the second most impressive ROH newcomer, after Cole.


----------



## Scavo

^True pal. Ciampa and Cole are the futures.


----------



## McQueen

I'll have to check Ciampa out then.


----------



## AntMan

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I don't like Bennett because he's an annoying douche, obviously playing the part well, and because he can't wrestle the ROH style. But I will say sometimes it's a little refreshing to see him come out and not be flying around the ring kicking everyone in the chest. He's had a few good macthes with Cole, O'Reilly, and Lethal, and I'd actually be interested to see what he can do against guys like Edwards, Davey, Generico, TJP, etc. He'll be great for the tv show I'm sure. Nice ideas with the women btw.


Thanks, This should be Bennett's theme song for the Mr. Entertainment gimmick.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHYb3GRgSWI

HEAT

He's never going to be cheered, so they might as well make him as hated as possible.


----------



## DJ B.K.

Finally getting to watch ROH on my local sinclair station. I knew it was on my local affliate since they announced the show but forgot that it had started. Watching the latest episode right now with Roderick Strong going for the roh title. Heard about roh for awhile but never really watched much so hopefully I can catch up now.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> He's like a cross between Taz and Randy Orton.
> 
> Pays a lot of attention to detail, for someone so relatively inexperienced.
> 
> My money's on him being the next guy that no-one hates.


Rocky Maivia's transformation into The Rock is a once-in-a-LIFETIME miracle.

Bennett is zero buys with his dull control segments and cliched youtube-style promos. "Keyboard warriors" is about as indyriffic as it gets for fan insults.


----------



## AntMan

What does any of that stuff have to do with the post you qouted?


----------



## Kabraxal

I have to say... despite the shorter length of the show and the lower "production quality" it seems a tighter more focused show creatively. I think a two hour show would benefit in the long run to showcase about 4 matches a show. But loving it so far. This is the wrestling TV needed.


----------



## KingCrash

SuperDuperSonic said:


> Rocky Maivia's transformation into The Rock is a once-in-a-LIFETIME miracle.
> 
> Bennett is zero buys with his dull control segments and cliched youtube-style promos. "Keyboard warriors" is about as indyriffic as it gets for fan insults.


I think Shirley was talking about Ciampa, not Bennett. Ciampa so far has been pretty good in the few promos he's cut.


----------



## AntMan

SuperDuperSonic said:


> Rocky Maivia's transformation into The Rock is a once-in-a-LIFETIME miracle.
> 
> Bennett is zero buys with his dull control segments and cliched youtube-style promos. "Keyboard warriors" is about as indyriffic as it gets for fan insults.


No poster here brought up The Rock in regards to Bennett. I came up with the name Mr. Entertainment because he looks like a WWE developmental guy and wrestles a mainstream style. His gimmick would envole trying to infect ROH with sports entertainment, which I think would get Bennett some major heat with ROH fans. Go back and read my initial idea, it has nothing to do with The Rock, and everything to do with WWE style vs ROH style.


----------



## Neutronic

Bennett is the best heel in ROH atm.

Why? He doesn't get cheered.

Anytime a heel has the crowd booing him, he's doing his job.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Yes, it has nothing to do with the fans wanting to not see him wrestle. They obviously are just so willing to throw down their hard-earned money to see him get his just deserves.


----------



## flag sabbath

There's big difference between heel heat & people booing because they think you suck. One draws money & the other will ultimately drive people away. Bennett still has the potential to be a successful heel, but it's gonna take some considered booking to pull it off.


----------



## seabs

*I still don't see what people see in Ciampa that makes him appear to be more than a average worker which actually upsets me. Maybe it's just that he doesn't give me any reason to care about him in his matches.

Bennett would be amazing if he could work in the ring. Take the show last week for example. He had this amazing video package which presented him as a superstar and made him look legit and then he goes in the ring and he's so dull and boring. Until he learns how to work a half decent control segment he's no good which is a shame because he has everything else tied down already.*


----------



## Legend

I don't really get the Ciampa love either. From what I've seen of him in ROH, he's the very definition of the word 'ok'. Not too bad. Not too good. Maybe I haven't seen what everyone else has. 

You have to love the complete polarization of opinions on all of these ROH newcomers. I think Elgin is the best of the bunch personally, but Jawbreaker (I think?) has no time for him, and prefers Ciampa and Cole. 

Tbh, how shit would it be if we all liked the same guys?


----------



## Bubz

Bennett is alright, I don't mind him. He does need to improve in the ring, all he does is punch (his punches do look great though), spinebuster, kick and then that shitty finisher. Everything else about him is great, I love his character and mic work and everything else like that. But untill he performs something better than 'decent at best' in the ring, I can't take to him properly.

I have hardly seen anything of Ciampa in ring wise apart from a few shitty tag matches against Homicide and Cabana like when he first started in ROH. He has a good look though.


----------



## Corey

I actually think the matches I've seen from Ciampa outside of ROH are better than anything he's done in the company. vs. Adam Cole from this year's Super 8 springs to mind.


----------



## smitlick

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I actually think the matches I've seen from Ciampa outside of ROH are better than anything he's done in the company. vs. Adam Cole from this year's Super 8 springs to mind.


Yep his matches at the Super 8 were good.


----------



## jawbreaker

Elgin is okay, or at least he would be if he stopped letting himself get run over by the likes of Charlie Haas and Eddie Edwards. His match with Haas at DBD might be the worst match I've seen in ROH this year, but a lot of that was Haas's fault. He's got plenty of potential, but right now he's nowhere near Cole and not quite as good as Ciampa. Maybe the best at pure execution of offensive moves of the three.


----------



## sharkboy22

Was there a show last night? I haven't seem anything uploaded in the Multimedia section.


----------



## MovieStarR™

smitlick said:


> Yep his matches at the Super 8 were good.


The hotel?

lol, jk, jk...


----------



## TimesBlue

All the stuff outside of the ring has struck me as really corny so far.


----------



## scrilla

thought it was the weakest episode so far.


----------



## Zatiel

This was the first week where I felt like ROH was just trying to do too much. I realized it halfway through. McGuinness did his normal "interview the crowd" thing and the guy yelled about Kevin Steen. On an otherwise straightforward show, that might have been neat. I don't see how a new audience would care, but still, could be neat.

But the show opened with highlights of Lethal Vs. Generico. Then there was promo about the Briscoes Vs WGTT, and threw in stuff about ANX, with history nobody would know about (and that made the ANX sound like losers). Then they mentioned the current champion and challenger, Richards and Strong. Then they hyped Ciampa and Nana. During Ciampa's match, they discussed Ciampa, Ridge, Nana, and distracted with commentary about Corino's story, which hinted at still more guys. Then McGuinness interviewed a guy about Richards and Strong, and it ended up with screaming about Steen, a guy who isn't even on this show yet. That was all in about twenty minutes, and none of it was particularly good. Beyond not being particularly high quality, it was just so many characters and plot points to try to get across, and mostly through telling rather than showing. I don't see how anyone new could follow this.

I like Ciampa, the guy has some upside. His match was pretty unimpressive. The hype video was actually rad, with all his training exercises. But then, he barely lifted Ridge up to dump him on the apron, and when he tossed him into the barricades it was significantly less impressive than anyone in WWE has done that spot this month. To have the "tweet of the week" be about us being deprived of real wrestling during this match, the same week as that awesome multi-man tag on Raw and Roode Vs. Storm on TNA, felt really bush league.

I love the company, but this is stuff they've got to temper as they go along.

The second half of the show was much more sensible. The hype package for the main event was good. The two characters were distinct, and Richards embellished the title. Then you got a darned good match. Not every quarter-hour has to be paced like that, but it's something anybody can follow.


----------



## Joeyontherun22

TimesBlue said:


> All the stuff outside of the ring has struck me as really corny so far.


Super corny!

Don't get me wrong because i know that ROH doesn't care about the promos and stuff and that there 100% committed to what happens inside the ring but those promos/interview by the champion and the challenger doesn't make me give a damn about them. I find both of them quite boring and when he started talking about his father etc. that was pretty damn corny and cheesy. I know not all gimmicks suppose to be flashly and over the top but i don't care about them. The match was good i guess but i felt that it could be cut down a bit actually. All those high shots and the match didn't seem like it would never end.


----------



## Sykova

There really isn't much to the shows, just 2 matches, a short in-ring promo, and I guess maybe one or two other forgettable things. Wish they threw more in there. Remember TNA? The 60-minute adrenaline rush?

BTW, was the audience guy that yelled about Kevin Steen a plant? Corino also mentioned him. Steen is still with RoH isn't he?


----------



## bigbuxxx

Sykova said:


> There really isn't much to the shows, just 2 matches, a short in-ring promo, and I guess maybe one or two other forgettable things. Wish they threw more in there. Remember TNA? The 60-minute adrenaline rush?
> 
> BTW, was the audience guy that yelled about Kevin Steen a plant? Corino also mentioned him. Steen is still with RoH isn't he?


First, what's a TNA?
Second, yes he is.


----------



## MovieStarR™

bigbuxxx said:


> First, what's a TNA?
> Second, yes he is.


Yeah, it's Impact Wrestling!

Ring of Honor as been fine so far. Only being fine isn't necessarily a good thing though...


----------



## fallaway1988

I thought this week was far better than the previous episodes (still not great production though). The Ciampa vs. Ridge match was watchable, and I thought they played to their strengths, both looking better than they perhaps are. Unlike Bennett’s match last week, Ciampa somewhat lived up to his hype (from a naive perspective anyway). 

As for the plant shouting Kevin Steen, I was just moaning about the 'who do you think will win?' segment when he yelled it, which really caught me off guard, and sent chills down my arms. People have been talking about how great the Steen angle is, well I can agree with this, now that it actually exists on regular ROH programming! However, as has been said, I’m not sure whether new fans would get it, but that’s subtlety for you. 

The biggest issue seemed to be trying to introduce new wrestlers, while maintaining the presence of old ones, which did come across a bit cluttered, however it felt as though the roster was starting to come together. Just like watching any new show, you gradually get to know the cast over time, so a steady progression might just be the thing.

Finally I thought the main event, was the first genuinely good match so far, not great, but I didn’t want a great match. It was a well placed match, and contrary to my fears that they would throw everything at one another, it felt logical, with a decent sense of developing fatigue. The ending was a tad flat, but then again the audience weren’t really in to it. I thought that was a shame, as a simple plot mechanism like going into extra time in the Generico/Lethal match last week, turned them rapid, but they barely reacted to a much more solid wrestling match this time. So much for the whole ‘real wrestling’ mindset.

Overall, this episode was make or break for me, in regularly following ROH, and they’ve finally managed to entertain me and show some potential, so next week it is!


----------



## SHIRLEY

*E03 Thoughts*

- Ciampa looked like a star. They also did a great job of clarifying Nana's character.
- Corino put Ridge over huge.
- Nice references to the "disgruntled former ROH employer".

- Davey-Strong kinda washed over me. One for people who've never seen a Davey-Strong match before.

No squash match next week and then, after that, the new arena should freshen up the formula a bit. Show's trundling along steadily and it's nice that ROH haven't blown their load all at once. Everything's been simple and clear.


----------



## bme

- Ciampa was decent during his segment.
- No more student matches please.
- Davey & Strong's segment was good.
- Davey/Strong was good, could've done without the last sequence into the finish.
- What's up with the audio of the crowd ? it was so low.


----------



## Corey

Finished Episode 2 today(10/1). I love that they're putting lights on the crowd now. Makes it look less indy imo. WGTT promo was necessary I guess but jesus, you'd think two guys who were in the WWE for years would have some sort of mic skills. Neither of them can say ROH correctly and they don't need to be anywhere near a microphone.

Package on Bennett was good, like that they hyped him up. But on the opposite side, they threw Jacobs out there with no mention like he was some kinda scrub. Isn't it so weird how this guy was the top heel in the company a few years ago, main eventing shows and causing havoc, and now he's jobbing to newcomers and wrestling on the undercard? The match itself was decent enough. I liked when Jacobs was making his comeback but then they just ended it. Bennett either needs to use the Piledriver as his default finisher or just get rid of the one he uses now. ***1/4*

Tweet of the week needs to go now. And don't interview a fan that's gonna say two words.

Roddy's a dick.

Lethal/Generico was off the charts good. I lol'ed when Kevin Kelly said we're unsure of Generico's age. Idk why but I thought it was funny seeing the ? there. Everything was so crisp and they had amazing chemistry. Lethal was CLEARLY underutilized in TNA. He used moves I've never seen him throw out there before. The start of the overtime period was one of the most exciting things I've seen in a while. The crowd was going nuts and that few minutes really describes what the company's all about. Really excited to see Lethal's title run. Awesome main event. ****3/4*


----------



## Neutronic

bme said:


> - Ciampa was decent during his segment.
> - No more student matches please.
> - Davey & Strong's segment was good.
> - Davey/Strong was good, could've done without the last sequence into the finish.
> - What's up with the audio of the crowd ? it was so low.


The only students on the main roster are Right Leg and the Bravados

Right Leg hasn't been booked very consistently this year and the Bravados are improving a shitton.


----------



## Corey

Finally caught up and finished Episode 3(10/8). Gotta say it was definitely my favorite so far. Briscoes promo was 800x more entertaining than WGTT's from ther week before. Real excited for next week.

They did a fantastic job of showcasing Ciampa & Nana. I actually really enjoyed the match with Ridge. It wasn't a total squash and the chop/kick fest on the apron was pretty awesome. Ciampa's finisher has never looked better than it did here. Solid opener. ***1/2*

The Steen thing was pretty funny. WANKER

Roddy's interview segment was a lot worse than last week, he came off like a queer. Davey's got really emotional and I had no problems with it besides the weird camera angle they used right on his face.

Davey/Roddy I couldn't help but love. They can't have a bad match together. Stiff as balls of course but at times it did seem kinda slow and quiet. Roddy has to have the best cardio and stamina of any guy in the company. The chains of moves he puts together late in matches are just fucking insane. Match was pretty great but the last several seconds were a tad overkill. Davey should've just won after the kick to the head. Best match in SBG TV history to this point. haha. ****3/4*


----------



## Green

Sorry Roh stans but I will never get the Strong/Richards love. I find both of them uncreative in the ring and dull outside of it. I don't mark for stiff strikes at all.

Thought Generico/Lethal was a way better main event than this weeks'.

Also Steen needs to come back ASAP.


----------



## jawbreaker

dismissing Roderick Strong as a "stiff strikes" guy is soooo 2009


----------



## Tarfu

I really wanted to like Davey again after his sob story. Honestly, I was moved. Shame that main event had to exist.


----------



## Bubz

I haven't watched episode 3. I like both Davey and Roddy, but I have no desire to watch them wrestle again, especially since I don't think they will ever have a better match than some of their earlier ones, which is sad because I think they have the potential to do something even better.


----------



## flag sabbath

Davey vs. Roddy was a Richards match through & through. There was none of Strong's relentless assault on the back which elevated his series with Edwards. They just leathered each other back-and-forth ad nauseum. It was like watching the highlights of a dozen main events edited together by someone with ADD.

Also, the commentators seemed really tired on this show - lots of stumbling over words & half-finished cliches left hanging.


----------



## Neutronic

The show went to midnight so thats understandable


----------



## Arya Dark

*I'm late to the show but I'm really starting to love the ROH product. I'm still very ignorant about the history but I'm trying to learn so be patient with me and kindly correct me if I say something stupid or so absurd that you wanna kill me... haha trust me I don't mean to do that. But I am learning. 

Right now I absolutely love The Briscoe's and I'm sure that surprises absolutely no one. I really enjoyed the Strong v. Richards match from this weeks episode. I'd love to watch those two guys wrestle each other all day long.

The show comes on twice for me. Saturday at 2 pm which is really bad for me and I haven't watched that one and then again Sunday night at midnight which is technically Monday morning. *


----------



## McQueen

You should watch Strong wrestle someone good instead Crofty.

Yeah I have the same scheduling problem, I have either 8pm saturday night (or something like that) or 1 am Monday morning. Was too tired to watch the last episode.


----------



## Arya Dark

McQueen said:


> You should watch Strong wrestle someone good instead Crofty.
> 
> Yeah I have the same scheduling problem, I have either 8pm saturday night (or something like that) or 1 am Monday morning. Was too tired to watch the last episode.


*I'm open for any match suggestions.  *


----------



## McQueen

Actually as much as I hate the midget Davey Richards he works really well with Strong. I don't follow ROH as much these days (most of the people I really liked have or are about to move on) but I could recommend some older stuff if you;re interested. Strongs trilogies vs Danielson & James "Jaime Noble" Gibson in 2005 are probably his best stuff though.


----------



## Arya Dark

*The older stuff would be awesome.  Are those matches on Youtube by any chance?*


----------



## McQueen

I'm sure they are but you'd rather come to my house and watch them, before we go James gang on Stillwater. I have so much pre-2009 ROH on DVD I don't need to look on youtube for much stuff tbh. 

Oh speaking of 2005 ROH Strong had a really good match with your favorite Wrestler CM Punk, his first of a thousand failed title shot attempts. And a really fun match with Morishima for the title in 2008.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Ladycroft Seabs has anything and everything you could need from ROH, as does SuperduperSonic in their respective megaposts. Danielson, Punk and Nigel (Desmond Wolfe) are 3 of the best wrestlers the promotion has ever had, Joe's title run in late 2003 through 2004 also produced a ton of great shit including a Jay Briscoe cage match where Jay bleeds buckets, and I'm talking approaching Eddie at Judgement Day bad.

Danielson's title run in the summer of 2005 (the conclusion of the summer of punk angle) through all of 2006 is IMO the best title run in terms of character and matches, with the McGuinness and Strong series producing some incredible matches as well as great stuff against Lance Storm, Austin Aries, Cabana, Joe, Shelley, Hero during the CZW feud in 2006.

The likes of Seabs, Crabtree, -Mystery-, McQueen and Jawbreaker all know their ROH history and will be able to pimp a variety of matches/wrestlers worth your time, though expect McQueen and Crabtree to be 'divided' on how much Davey Richards they pimp you and I can help with any Danielson queries since he, Nigel and Punk are by far the three favourite wrestlers I've seen in ROH.


Also I want your thoughts on that memphis stuff, more Jerry Lawler talk across the board please 


A lot of ROH stuff is on dailymotion IIRC though if you prefer, someone linked me to a video of a rare Danielson/Strong match I hadn't seen and from memory there was a lot of ROH stuff in the 'suggested videos' tab at the side of the page.


----------



## McQueen

I love that Jay/Joe cage match. shame the rest of the show it was on was terrible. Sold it to Will94 haha.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Yeah I was thinking after typing it that 'Jay bleeding buckets' doesn't exactly limit to a specific match given his fascniation for the red sauce. I remember loving it as well but then again I'm a sucker for bloody cage matches with a heroic underdog that doesn't feature god damn retarded shit like wrestler a going out the door when he's healthy but 15 minutes later trying to climb a cage when he can barely stand.

Danielson/Nigel 6th Anniversary Show is probably my absolute favourite match in company history purely for the brilliant face/heel dynamic which can often be overlooked in indy wrestling as well as the storytelling with the concussion angle and Nigel going after Danielson's infamous eye.


----------



## McQueen

That Danielson/Nigel match or Danielson/Strong II are easily my two favorite ROH matches. But hell it was pretty hard to go wrong with Booker's boy D.Bryan. You know a wrestler is a special talent when he can make a comedy character like Delirious look like a world class contender.


----------



## SHIRLEY

James BAH GAWD Gibson is a pretty friggin good old school recommendation for Crofty. McQueen, coming close refinding the lucidity of his forum days gone by.

Strong's best stuff happened when teaming with Austin Aries, in a lot of people's opinions, FWIW.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

McQueen said:


> That Danielson/Nigel match or Danielson/Strong II are easily my two favorite ROH matches. But hell it was pretty hard to go wrong with Booker's boy D.Bryan. You know a wrestler is a special talent when he can make a comedy character like Delirious look like a world class contender.


That and he wrestles for like 4 months or more with a separated shoulder or some form of shoulder injury IIRC, sadly it meant he had to become more of a champion who didn't lose rather than a Joe like champion who beat everyone and a few matches needlessly went longer than they needed to to cover up the limitations of Danielson which were well known to fans.

Its either that cocky asshole character or his killer badass one from around 2007 through to the Morishima feud which is my favourite from Danielson. He still holds the record unless Nigel bested him with 38 title defences which is fucking remarkable in this day and age.

Also I remember going ballistic when Gibson pinned Punk at whatever event it was to become Champion, such a shame he left like a month or so later.


----------



## McQueen

Redemption, yeah that was a great moment. Was nice for them to give Gibson the "thank you" run even though it was already known he was as good as gone at the time I guess.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Ahh I didn't know that, I figured WWE came calling sometime after his victory and he deciced to take them up on the offer, being we only used to get ROH on The Wrestling Channel and I don't have the DVD collection a lot of people here have most of my ROH knowledge/history is tied through watching most of the matches/feuds and remembering what I can. Still Gibson was the guy I wanted to win and after all the crap he took in WWE its nice to see a company give him their top belt, god only knows what sort of reign he could have had given his talent.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah he had a really stellar run with the company and he was really easy to get behind. 

Didn't hurt I was already a fan of his.


----------



## Chismo

I think Nigel McGuinness is the greatest ROH wrestler of all time. That guy was the epitome of charisma, smart wrestling, great characterization, trolling and promo work. His pre-macth promo at SOH III (vs. Jerry Lynn) is the best damn promo in ROH history. Nigel is the Brother Mouzone of ROH.


----------



## McQueen

Nah, Nigel threw too many Lariats.

That was for you Crabtree


----------



## jawbreaker

JoeRulz said:


> I think Nigel McGuinness is the greatest ROH wrestler of all time. That guy was the epitome of charisma, smart wrestling, great characterization, trolling and promo work. His pre-macth promo at SOH III (vs. Jerry Lynn) is the best damn promo in ROH history. *Nigel is the Brother Mouzone of ROH.*


the one who makes suspension of disbelief the hardest and who is eye-rollingly out of place whenever he's on screen?

okay here's how to get into ROH immediately: watch every James Gibson and Paul London match. they're both names you'll recognize, there's not a whole lot to get through, and neither was given a fair shot by WWE and when you look at what they could do in the ROH environment, you'll be blown away and want to see more. that's when you start getting into the Punk, Joe, Dragon, Nigel stuff. probably in that order is best.

ROH history is so much fun because there's no overload like their would be with WWE and no revisionism. it was so well-booked for so many years that the narratives are easy to remember, because they're logically consistent. it's really unlike any other promotion in that sense.


----------



## Jibonader

Just heard about ROH from a friend and I'm extremely interested in watching some matches. Could anyone give me a link or point me in the right direction so I can watch some matches?


----------



## Neutronic

https://www.rohwrestling.com/tv/watch-now

TV show


----------



## Cliffy

Not impressed with Richards.

And the fans need to get louder.

They need to invest in some new main event talent.

Damn shame Nigel can't wrestle because they need him.


----------



## peachchaos

Who needs Nigel when you've got Ciampa? Easily the future of the company. I hope he just tears through everyone and goes undefeated until he faces Richards.


----------



## Neutronic

Cliffy Byro said:


> Not impressed with Richards.
> 
> And the fans need to get louder.
> 
> They need to invest in some new main event talent.
> 
> Damn shame Nigel can't wrestle because they need him.


Fan were Loud for shows 1 and 2

By show 3 and 4, the crowd was burnt out because the Chicago Tapings got delayed and didnt end until very late

You'd be burned out too


----------



## AntMan

So Lagana is gone from ROH and has joined TNA. Who takes his place?


----------



## Heel To Face

I just finished watching the newest ROH TV 10.8.2011, well I guess it is not new to some of you who spend the $7.99 to get it a day early. The Briscoes come down for an interview with Cornette who they call "Corny" whcih made me laugh. The Briscoes are the best thing going in ROH right now to me. I really wish they woudl let them jsut go balls to the wall and say whatever they want without a filter. They could cause more riots and trouble then the Dudley's did in ECW. God knows they can wrestle better then Bully Ray and Devon what a joke those two have become.

I have a suggestion for the fans of ROH. Stop with the fucking streamers for every little thing. It gets less significate with every toss, all you stupid smartmarks stop and think for once and ask yourself is this really a worthy moment in history to throw my stupid little streamer that does not make it to the ring most of the time. Seriously Baba Booey (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZ5TajZYW6Y) has better aim then most of you limp dick armed marks. Here is an idea the next time you are watching a match and you see an incrediable move or sequence throw the streamers then during the match. Like the next time you see two guys go back and forth with the RVD/Lynn standoff or you see a huge top rope belly to belly or german suplex. Lets make it special and mean something again. 


This lets ask the fans who they think is going to win segment needs to be aborted faster then a promo night dumpster baby. Hey Robbie from Louisville you want it all but you can't have it and nobody gives a shit about who you think is going to win the next match. Boom Rick Rolled! If you don't get it then your loss. 

Lets get to the action in the first match Tommaso Ciampa vs Right Leg Andy Ridge. Good fast paced stiff match right from the start. All I hear during this match is how hard Ridge kicks but yet he kicks too much to make it feel effective. He should use one awesome kick as his finisher to get it over that he really has some powerful kicks. I love what Prince Nana brings to the table as a manager and really will help Ciampa get over as a heel. Corino on commentary is awesome and it is to bad he can not do it all the time instead of Kelley. Ciama wins with a huge powerbomb to codebreaker which is an interesting variation of the move that I have not seen before. I think the pairing of Nana and Ciampa is very interesting and is way better then the Butal Bob/Bennett pairing. 


Davey Richards defends the ROH Title vs Rodrick Strong w/ Truth Martini. I can't help but think everytime I see Truth it makes me think of this song. 

I woke up this morning with a bad hangover and my penis
was missing again. This happens all the time; it's detachable.
This comes in handy a lot of the time; I can leave it home
when it think it's gonna get me in trouble, or I can rent it out
when I don't need it. But now and then I go to a party, get
drunk, and the next morning, I can't, for the life of me,
remember what I did with it. First I looked around my
apartment, and I couldn't find it , so I called up the place
where the party was, they hadn't seen it either. I asked them
to check the medicine cabinet, 'cause for some reason, I
leave it there sometimes, but not this time.
So I told them if it pops up to let me know. I called a few
people who were at the party, but they were no help either.
I was starting to get desperate I really don't like being
without my penis for too long, It makes me feel like less of a
man, and I really hate having to sit down every time
I take a leak.

After a few hours of searching the house, and calling
everyone I could think of, I was starting to get very
depressed, so I went to the Kiev and ate breakfast.
Then as I walked down Second Avenue, toward's St. Mark's
Place, where all those people sell used books and other
junk on the street, I saw my penis lying on a blanket next to
a broken toaster oven-some guy was selling it! I had to buy
it off him. He wanted 22 bucks, but I talked him
down to 17. I took it home, washed it off, and put it back
on. I was happy again: complete. People sometimes tell me
I should get it permanently attached, but I don't know. Even
though sometimes it's a pain in the ass, I like having a
detachable penis.

Sorry I got off topic again back to the match. This is a typical Richards match chops, stiff kicks, and forearms flying everywhere at rapid speed. Richards dive through the middle rops to the outside on Strong was pretty impressive, the speed and force he uses make it seem like he was shot out of a gun but not a love gun of course. Another move that stood out to me was the back body drop Strong gave Richards on the fucking apron. One has to wonder how much longer can Richards go at this pace with these kind of matches. At some point your body is not going to recover as quickly as you think, but that is what makes ROH so good is that the wrestlers actually go all out every match. The once Strong hit the big boot to Richards coming out of the corner was huge and I feel they had the crowd with them and all the reversals and counters were great. The ending of the show was corny as shit with Richards saying welcome to ring of honor after his match. I wonder if that was what he was thinking throughout the whole match who he is going to say his line. 


Pm me for my blog link


----------



## FITZ

I hate to say it but I don't think I'm going to be following ROH's new show very much. I watched the first episode, made it through the first match, skipped all the crap and barely bad it through the main event. Episode two rolled around and I watched 30 seconds of the first match and turned it off. I can't say why but I'm just not enjoying the show all that much and I feel like there's better wrestling out there that I can spend my time watching.


----------



## jawbreaker

yeah I can't struggle through all the recaps and mediocre promos for wrestling that isn't all that great


----------



## Fighter Daron

ROH needs to do 3 matches a show and stop showing 4 or 5 web advertisements.


----------



## smitlick

they have to show ads because sadly not everyone watching is familiar with how to access or learn more about ROH. Have you not seen how many people have posted in here asking about how to watch etc.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

smitlick said:


> they have to show ads because sadly not everyone watching is familiar with how to access or learn more about ROH. Have you not seen how many people have posted in here asking about how to watch etc.


New fans shouldn't have to learn more about ROH. They TV show should be accessible from the get go.


----------



## smitlick

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> New fans shouldn't have to learn more about ROH. They TV show should be accessible from the get go.


Shouldn't have to learn more? So its just expected then that everyone should know who Davey Richards or Eddie Edwards are or what the ROH website is even though most wrestling fans don't know any of the 3 above exist.


----------



## Neutronic

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> New fans shouldn't have to learn more about ROH. They TV show should be accessible from the get go.


The TV show is free to watch dude


----------



## Even Flow

Found this interesting whilst browsing the ROH World site. Since it mentions SBG i'll post it in here:



> In a new, two-part edition of ROHWorld.com's 'Creative Direction' series, Dave Wood discusses the possibilities of an ROH women's division.
> 
> Ring of Honor's landscape has changed, drastically, over the summer months.
> 
> Established talents; such as Chris Hero, Claudio Castagnoli, Christopher Daniels, Colt Cabana and Homicide; have either parted company with the promotion or have been rumoured to be doing so, in the near future. The hole that has been left, in heart of the card, has been noticeable. Indeed, perhaps partly due to the depleted roster, 'Death Before Dishonor IX' is reported to have drawn a disappointing buyrate of 972.
> 
> The primary change agent has been the Sinclair Broadcast Group buyout.
> 
> The takeover has not only instigated roster movement, it has also affected ROH's schedule. A sudden rise in the number of dates booked, going into the closing months of the year, has stemmed from the buyout, with more and bigger shows also being promised for 2012.
> 
> The recent severing of ties with long-time sister promotion SHIMMER, has been another eventuality that has it's roots in the SBG deal. New SHIMMER volumes will no longer be distributed through the Ring of Honor website and SHIMMER head honcho Dave Prazak has gradually been eased out of his ROH commentary position, to be replaced by the new partnership of Kevin Kelly and Nigel McGuinness.
> 
> Meanwhile, in the related genre of Mixed Martial Arts, following the UFC buyout of rival promotion Strikeforce – a company known for embracing female fights - women athletes have, once again, become a major talking point.
> 
> Amidst this climate, in this writer's opinion, there may never have been a better time for ROH to launch it's own female division.
> 
> In ROH's past, female wrestling has often been relegated to a special attraction role. One-off exhibition bouts of hit-and-miss length and quality have been the status quo. Female talent, from outside the promotion, has often been brought in and, effectively, fed to regular roster members Sara Del Rey and Daizee Haze.
> 
> On the occasions that ROH has promoted competitive female bouts, and has given the girls enough time to express themselves, the crowd has been largely receptive. Amazing Kong vs. Del Rey, from 'Supercard of Honor V', and MsChif vs. Del Rey, from 'Rising Above 2008', are two historical examples of women's wrestling piquing the ROH fanbase's interest. A more recent example of female wrestling done well would be the Joshi matches at the 'Honor Takes Center Stage' weekend, in which Ayumi Kurihara, in particular, wowed those in attendance and those watching live on iPPV.
> 
> It would be vital for a prospective Women of Honor division to feature competitive bouts and meaningful storylines, rather than to just exist for the sake of giving Sara Del Rey a belt to wear.
> 
> Many fans, who have closely followed both U.S. organisations like SHIMMER and the apparent resurgance of Joshi wrestling in Japan, have noticed a remarkable new generation of talent emerging worldwide and, not least, in North America. This group of rapidly-developing female competitors, in their early-to-mid 20s, has done much to convince this writer that American Joshi could be the next logical evolution of the sport of professional wrestling.
> 
> The culture shock that you may feel, whilst reading that statement, would not be unlike the culture shock that audiences in the mid-1990s felt, when faced with an unusual hispanic brand of professional wrestling, that was just beginning to make a muffled noise, in the United States. Audiences, at that time, had an initial repulsion to the concept of what is now fondly remembered as “Extreme Lucha Libre”. This bold innovation, from the genius mind of ECW booker Paul Heyman, was to, eventually, be mimicked by the larger WCW and in turn Vince McMahon's WWE. The growing phenomenon would go on to make a global cashcow of the tiny, masked, silent Rey Mysterio.
> 
> The purpose of a new Women of Honor division would be to, not only, challenge the popular perception of female wrestling but, also, to nurture this bright young generation of stars. In doing so, it would create a stronger foundation on which to build the future of, what is currently, a stagnant, unfashionable industry.
> 
> No modern day company is better placed to begin such a trend than Ring of Honor - ECW's modern day counterpart.
> 
> The current benchmark, in North American women's wrestling, is the aforementioned SHIMMER promotion. For many reasons it could, in truth, be difficult for ROH management to replicate the high standards of SHIMMER, when constructing a prospective Women of Honor Division.
> 
> One of the main stumbling blocks, that this theoretical division could face, would be geography.
> 
> SHIMMER, itself, has evolved, over the course of it's six-year existance, into a truly international organisation. The Chicago-based federation currently attracts talent from as far and wide as the American West Coast, Texas, Japan, Canada, Mexico, Australia and Europe. SHIMMER's unique business model facilitates this practice. The company tapes eight DVDs a year, over the course of only two weekends' worth of tapings. Thus saving money on flights, accomodation and other expenses.
> 
> Ring of Honor, on the other hand, is known for running around 30 shows a year, in various different locations, primarily in the North East of the United States and also in South Eastern Canada. It may, therefore, be too much to expect female talent to be flown in, from far flung parts of the world, on a regular basis. ROH has rarely flown-in any wrestlers from outside of America's North East, since the beginning of the recession era.
> 
> Another way in which the division may have to differ from SHIMMER is in it's style of wrestling.
> 
> SHIMMER is, predominantly, known for it's colourful characters and focus on fun. The ROH women's division would, in this writer's opinion, need to replicate the traditional ROH hard-hitting, high workrate style more closely. Finding a balance, between presenting a super serious product and showcasing the unique qualities of female wrestling, would be vital.
> 
> When piecing together the roster, ROH's top brass would face the task of identifying women that are based within the company's catchment area, who can get over whilst working this hybrid style.
> 
> Keep an eye on ROHWorld.com in the coming days, for Part Two of 'Creative Direction: Women of Honor', in which Dave will outline the talent that he would select, to form the initial core of the WOH Division.


----------



## TankOfRate

A women's division would definitely be a great addition to the television shows. The ROH roster is ridiculously thin right now, with very few established talents. Bringing in women like Del Rey, MsChif, Serena and others could plump it up some and just add to the quality of the shows in general. ROH tapping into the women's wrestling market- something that's being neglected by WWE and TNA right now- would be another great way to get more people into the shows and increase their popularity. Some of those girls could really do with the experience and opportunity too.


----------



## Fighter Daron

smitlick said:


> they have to show ads because sadly not everyone watching is familiar with how to access or learn more about ROH. Have you not seen how many people have posted in here asking about how to watch etc.


Well, one or two could be Ok, but not that many.


----------



## Chismo

Those Joshi matches on HTCS were pure gold.


----------



## seabs

*I'll wait until the second set of tapings start to air next week before I start criticising the show too much but I haven't come away from any episode yet really liking the show.

Watched Davey/Strong from last week and it was just a match. Probably one of their weaker matches and it just doesn't work that well Strong as the heel and Davey as the face. They keep banging on about the atmosphere at ROH crowds too and then never bother micing them so the atmosphere never gets over on TV.

Briscoes/ANX this week was meh. Solid but forgettable match with an awful finish. Fuck knows what that was with Nigel and Kelly. Cornette came off as a bit of a douche by taking away Briscoes' title shot despite winning the match. Fuck ton of continuity issues as well here.

Edwards/Elgin was maybe the best match of the tapings but still it was only a little above solid. Either that or Kings/WGTT and that's because that followed a simple and basic formula and was easy to get into. Really underwhelming set of tapings and they looked good on paper. The next set don't even look that great on paper. 

Kevin Kelly really needs to be toned down too. God he does my head. I can't be the only one who feels this way.

Elgin's promo was pretty good. Has any in ROH on a show made reference to the fact that Life Intervention Expert spells LIE yet? Assuming that can't be a coincidence.

If there's one thing that's gonna make me stop watching the show it's that stupid bitchy Tweet of the Week thing. Clearly Cornette's idea of taking a shot at WWE and TNA. Just what I need from ROH.

I know it sounds nitpicky talking bad about the production but it brings my enjoyment of the show down. They're still missing spots even on a taped show and it's way too dark which means no fun. The whole theme is black and then most of the arena is blacked out too. That equals no fun. Serious audio issues as well and they went to a screen of the ROH website during Elgin/Edwards just as they were starting a strike battle. Audio issues are kinda forgivable given it's ROH and you can understand it but stuff like that on a taped show is unforgivable. Good production equals an easy to watch show.*


----------



## flag sabbath

Seabs said:


> *Kevin Kelly really needs to be toned down too. God he does my head. I can't be the only one who feels this way.*


You're not. His schtick is dated & patronising to point of being a major annoyance.

Also, the title sequence contains no wrestling, which is a ludicrous oversight. That generic, chuggy theme tune has to go too - it can't be that difficult to find an independent band with a killer song they're willing to give up cheap for the potential exposure.


----------



## SHIRLEY

The whole point of a free TV show is to advertise the stuff that you have to pay for. No point expecting PPV quality matches and wall-to-wall wrestling.

ROH has done, roughly, what I expected them to do and they've done it as well as it can be done. Any judgment, on whether this show is a success or not, needs to be reserved until the Final Battle buyrate comes out.


----------



## fallaway1988

The only thing i liked about this weeks episode were the highlights of the last one, which isn't good. The tag match was crumbly without any distinctive control, and i gave up on Elgin and Edwards from the moment they did the utterly meaningless, take it in turns, forearm exchange spot. Not much story this week, just a lot of filler between two bland matches. Quite apathy inducing really.


----------



## Legend

I usually don't agree with Seabs when it comes to ROH, but I think he's pretty much dead on with this one. 

The new show has done absolutely nothing for me. This can be summed up best via the fact that highlight of these first four shows has been some idiot fan yelling "Bring back Kevin Steen" into a microphone, and not, as it should be, the wrestling. The wrestling has been fine. There's been nothing bad by any means, and it's still the best wrestling on television by a long, long way, but it's been nothing spectacular either. I'm fully aware of the transitional and introductory nature of the programme too, and in wrestling greatness comes through freshness, originality and storytelling, something that is hard to achieve in four weeks worth of shows using a bunch of matches we have mostly seen before.

But Kevin Kelly has not only been terrible; the man has been downright scary. Surely I can't be the only one who feels uncomfortable watching him? The man looks so psychotic I half expect him to whip out a razor blade and slash Nigel's throat at any second.

I'm sure it will get better, though. I bloody hope so, otherwise I have precisely no modern wrestling to watch. I can't keep living in the 80s. It's warping my mind.


----------



## Emperor DC

The problem is the taping schedule and with live events and iPPV's. 

It always ensures it will be nothing but a vehicle for everything else, however much they try to make it more.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

As far as the production and presentation issues are concerned, I don't think anyone has bought ROH's budget into consideration. Not for nothing, how much is actually funded into the TV Show? What financial processes are handled by SBG, if all of it? Granted, I haven't been super impressed with the show it is way to early to start screaming make-or-break IMO. Even though I do wish they could at least use a venue like CZWs instead of just curtains.

Personally, I felt that ROH got off on the wrong foot with the first episode as far as introducing fans to the product. Not to mention that taped shows mixed with iPPVs and Open (DVD) Live Events can (potentially) confuse some of their watchers. I honestly get the same feeling watching this show as I did with their HDNet Show minus the production. I think ROHtv needs to be way more streamlined than it is currently.

If they want to incorporate "Tweet of the Week" or any social medium into their program for the love of all that is good, don't take shots at WWE... everyone takes shots at WWE and it comes as off as pathetic. Use specific tweets to put the show over without damaging the product's integrity. Oh yeah, the fan thing is stupid as well.

If I were to show someone who has never watched Ring of Honor the past episodes I can almost promise that they wouldn't be impressed. IMO The show seems more dedicated to serving the fanbase they already have rather than aiming for expansion and growth.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*E04 Thoughts*

- Thought the stuff that they did with the commentators was great. I'm sick of the Michael Coles: 1) Seeing injustices clearly first time and 2) Not caring.
- The magazine type stuff is really informative and reminds me of (cult UK reference) Transworld Sport. Perfect for late night or weekend afternoon TV.
- Elgin is the kind of guy that will go on a three month tour of Japan, at some point, and come back as the best thing going in wrestling. You can see it in him.

- Main gripe: Length of the tapings meant that much of the crowd had rushed off to get home. Visibly less people there on this episode. Quieter too. Something that can, realistically, be improved upon.

Transworld btw:


----------



## jawbreaker

Matt_Yoda said:


> IMO The show seems more dedicated to serving the fanbase they already have rather than aiming for expansion and growth.


no, it's absolutely not that.

we'll see what happens once the introductory period is over but so far this has been more skippable than HDNet.


----------



## charliee13

watching RoH on sinclair has been the first bit of wrestling ive watched in months, im not a big RoH fan but not of it and the workers. I love the show, for me personally i have enjoyed all the matches, ive liked the segments introducing or talking about the workers, the production isn't very good but i get past it because its nice to see some actual wrestling! im exited to watch it every week and have deleted every other wrestling show off my sky + because this is all i need!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Neutronic said:


> The TV show is free to watch dude


Who said anything about it not being free? Can you not read?



smitlick said:


> Shouldn't have to learn more? So its just expected then that everyone should know who Davey Richards or Eddie Edwards are or what the ROH website is even though most wrestling fans don't know any of the 3 above exist.


No, what I said this is a new show. It should be a clean slate, and ROH should use that clean slate to educate that fans on who these guys are without references the past that much. The audience shouldn't have to search the internet and buy old dvds to learn about the history. It's the same problem with comic books. The show feels like it's for its' existing fans, not new ones.


----------



## seabs

*The show needs a name as well. Like ROH ....

Every other wrestling promotion with a weekly show has a name for it. Makes it easier to distinguish the TV Show from other shows and easier to promote and such.*


----------



## Bubz

Seabs said:


> *The show needs a name as well. Like ROH ....
> 
> Every other wrestling promotion with a weekly show has a name for it. Makes it easier to distinguish the TV Show from other shows and easier to promote and such.*


This is exactly what I thought. Also the opening titles need to be changed, the HDNet ones where great, why not keep the same kind of thing?


----------



## junglecan

Im not sure about that man...


----------



## smitlick

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Who said anything about it not being free? Can you not read?
> 
> 
> 
> No, what I said this is a new show. It should be a clean slate, and ROH should use that clean slate to educate that fans on who these guys are without references the past that much. The audience shouldn't have to search the internet and buy old dvds to learn about the history. It's the same problem with comic books. The show feels like it's for its' existing fans, not new ones.


Lol so roh shouldn't promote that they have old dvds that you can buy then?


----------



## SHIRLEY

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> No, what I said this is a new show. It should be a clean slate, and ROH should use that clean slate to *educate that fans on who these guys are without references the past that much*. The audience shouldn't have to search the internet and buy old dvds to learn about the history. It's the same problem with comic books. The show feels like it's for its' existing fans, not new ones.


I studied philosophy at university and you've still lost me.


----------



## Wizard66

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Who said anything about it not being free? Can you not read?
> 
> 
> 
> No, what I said this is a new show. It should be a clean slate, and ROH should use that clean slate to educate that fans on who these guys are without references the past that much. The audience shouldn't have to search the internet and buy old dvds to learn about the history. It's the same problem with comic books. The show feels like it's for its' existing fans, not new ones.



Have to disagree. I'm new to ROH due to the TV show, and I am following the show just fine. They have done a good job for example introducing and showing a new star every week. For example, the Briscos in the first three weeks. By the time they had their match on tv this week I was invested in seeing what they were really like. They kind of remind me of the Bushwackers if they were not a comedy act in the WWE. (Not an intended insult BTW)


----------



## peachchaos

Something about this show just hasn't clicked for me. Part of it could be that I was there live and I couldn't imagine watching some of those matches again. I agree there needs to be a name and better credits. Briscoes are always entertaining and I wish Jay was feuding with Davey or something rather than chase the tag belts again. They just need some compelling feuds and more interesting TV.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

smitlick said:


> Lol so roh shouldn't promote that they have old dvds that you can buy then?


They can promote they products, but to rely heavily on the past makes it difficult for new fans to start watching (and when I say new fans I mean more of a casual audience than internet fans).



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> I studied philosophy at university and you've still lost me.


I'm saying introduce their personality, their characters, but not to rely so heavily on past history. For instance, the Kevin Steen angle. Only a longtime fan would know about Steen, yet they've decided to bring it up by having a fan in the audience shout, "Bring back Steen". The casual fan doesn't know who he is and will probably have a difficult time investing in the feud without knowing the past.

Anyway, I just watched the 3rd episode. It was a lot better than the first two episode and I may watch the fourth episode because of it. ROH has a long way to go. They're not even close to TNA or WWE. Hell, I would put them next to NWA Hollywood at the moment.


----------



## SHIRLEY

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> ROH should use that clean slate to educate that fans on who these guys are without references the past that much.





JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> The casual fan doesn't know who he is and will probably have a difficult time investing in the feud without knowing the past.


:no:


----------



## Corey

Episode 4(10/15) in the books. Overall I gotta say it was the most underwhelming episode thus far. Right off the bat you could tell there were some people who had the left the show. Crowd wasn't as lively and they took the lights off of them.

Briscoes/ANX was there. Briscoes video package beforehand was the real highlight. Hilarious stuff. The match was ok but I wanted more of an old school formula. Control segment wasn't long enough and the finish was meh. At the time of the tapings, having Jimmy revoke the win and saying no one are the number one contenders makes sense to set up Ladder War, but when the episode airs well after that match it's get you scratchin your head. Not their best encounter*. **3/4*

None of the other video segments really did anything for me. Although I will say I think Lethal has the most charisma of everyone on the roster.

Edwards/Elgin kinda disappointed me as well. Wasn't bad at all, just felt like they were rushing through things. Runnin through spots, not selling them enough, and again I wanted a long control segment that wasn't there. Edwards suicide dive to the outside was pretty awesome but besides that I think their Defy or Deny match was much better. And please, do not tease me with Nigel if he's not gonna wrestle. ****1/4*


----------



## Fighter Daron

First match for the third tapings: 

*World TV Title Rematch*
Jay Lethal (c) vs. El Generico

And a new letter from Corino: 



Steve Corino said:


> *Facing My Demons And Looking For Forgiveness*
> 
> My name is Steve Corino and I am an Evil person.
> 
> Everyday I try to get better but today I felt like I needed to write because of what Edgar Allen Poe described in “The Telltale Heart” as an “over-acuteness of the senses”. Nervousness...Regret.
> 
> In September, I left Ring Of Honor and the possibility of a one-on-one match with El Generico at Death Before Dishonor in New York City, for a tour of Japan. I knew The Monster was around. I knew what He would do. But I left anyway. And I was wrong to do that.
> 
> Every night in Japan, I would stay up and wonder what The Monster would do in New York City. I wondered how the fans would react. I wondered if both Jimmy Jacobs and El Generico would survive. I tried to sleep but I could feel my heart beat.
> 
> I knew that one day I would have to face my demons and wrestle El Generico. I can’t get out of it. ROH won’t let me.
> 
> For almost a year now, I have begged and pleaded for management, staff, wrestlers, and fans to forgive me. I have changed. I am not the man that I was a year ago. It is not easy. I do have temptations. You can’t expect me not to have them. But I have done so much wrong that I don’t expect anyone to trust me.
> 
> As my heart beats through my chest, I know that I have to get in the squared circle and face the man that I tried to destroy. I am ready. But I also know the possibility that The Monster is near. I know that if He does get involved, it could lead to my termination at Ring Of Honor. I created this Monster and ultimately I am responsible.
> 
> Maybe it is time for me to accept this as my penance. Maybe it will be my sacrifice. Maybe this is my legacy.
> 
> I am ready.
> 
> Steve Corino
> 
> “Forgiveness is the fragrance that the violet sheds on the heel that has crushed it.”- Mark Twain


Corino Vs Steen at Final Battle FTW!!!!!!!


----------



## smitlick

> --ROH has announced a policy with the ROH title involving non-title matches. Whenever an ROH champion is in a non-title match instead of it being called non-title, it will be called a "Proving Ground" match the stipulation is that if the champion loses a "Proving Ground" match, or goes to a draw, he will get an automatic championship shot within 60 days. They also announced ROH champion Davey Richards vs. Kyle O'Reilly in a Proving Ground match on 10/30 for Rampage Pro Wrestling in Warner-Robins, GA at Johnny G's Fun Center.


I don't hate the idea. Especially if it sees decent outsiders come in for shots at Davey to freshen things up.


----------



## Neutronic

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Edwards/Elgin kinda disappointed me as well. Wasn't bad at all, just felt like they were rushing through things. Runnin through spots, not selling them enough, and again I wanted a long control segment that wasn't there. Edwards suicide dive to the outside was pretty awesome but besides that I think their Defy or Deny match was much better. And please, do not tease me with Nigel if he's not gonna wrestle. ****1/4*


Maybe they got their time cut

The show was running around midnight I believe


----------



## Corey

^^ You're probably right. 

That proving ground thing sounds awesome.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Yeah, I like that idea.


----------



## Bubz

I also dig the proving ground idea.


----------



## Chismo

O'Reilly MUST win!


----------



## Neutronic

Wait why is the Proving Ground match

NOT IN ROH?

This Davey title reign has taken place outside the company way too many times.

Hell 2/3 of his defenses weren't in ROH


----------



## peachchaos

I like the Proving Ground idea. I also like it when champions defend the belt in different companies, so I don't mind this concept following Davey around. Hopefully O'Reilly doesn't get anything close to a win over Davey for at least a year or so. Elgin needs to be booked a little stronger, though. 

Welcome to the PG era.


----------



## Rickey

Another proving ground match.
https://www.rohwrestling.com/news/richards-elgin-meet-proving-ground


----------



## Corey

Davey/Elgin is gonna be fucking awesome. HoT get involved and Elgin gets the win, setting up what should be a balls awesome title match. Therefore leaving it open for someone else to win SOTF. Ciampa, Cole, I'd even take ol Jay Briscoe. If Elgin loses to Davey, he's winning SOTF.


----------



## jawbreaker

don't like the Proving Ground idea because it'll either keep title matches down or make Davey look weak and/or having to overcome the odds every time out.


----------



## seabs

*Why do they have to make a big idea about this Proving Ground thing too. Surely if someone pins the champ clean or goes to a time limit draw with them then they'd be expected to get a title shot anyway? The article was really odd when they plugged the match only to say it'd be taking place in another promotion. 

I wonder if they decide to turn a blind eye to any New Japan guys who pin Davey when he's over there.

Where has Davey defended the title outside of ROH so far?*


----------



## jawbreaker

in Spain against Tommy End and in Georgia against Cabana.


----------



## KingCrash

Nice that they're trying to make non-title matches mean something but I think it'll fall by the wayside like the Pick 6. Davey/Elgin should be a good match regardless.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Richards pinned Devitt for the Jr Titles, maybe he challenge for Devitt's title. And maybe, if Prince retains, we could have a Richards Vs Devitt at ROH for the title. 

I've just come.


----------



## SHIRLEY

I feel as the Proving Ground matches are mostly a way of meeting all of the indy promotions, that want to use ROH's belt, in the middle.


----------



## Bubz

KingCrash said:


> Nice that they're trying to make non-title matches mean something but I think it'll fall by the wayside like *the Pick 6*. Davey/Elgin should be a good match regardless.


You had to bring that up? 

God I hated the pick 6 for some reason.


----------



## Chismo

jawbreaker said:


> in Spain against Tommy End and in Georgia against Cabana.


And both matches were better than Richsrds/Strong on SBG.


----------



## jawbreaker

The SBG show is kind of worthless so far.


----------



## Chismo

It's not worthless, it makes some new fans.


----------



## seabs

*Wouldn't call it useless. Definitely underwhelming though. Be really interesting to know how many viewers the first 3 shows brought in and how many of them are still watching after the last set of tapings have finished airing but I guess those types of figures wont be available anyway.

If it gets more people aware of ROH and allows them to sell a few more DVDs and iPPVs then great. Wouldn't mind a stronger TV product for the fans they already have though.*


----------



## Chismo

The real test for Cornette and ROH on SBG will be the Final Battle buys. I think it's time for new viral videos with Steen.


----------



## Beatles123

For all that say the TV show is underwhelming, just realize it takes MONTHS to really take a TV show where you want it too. Give this a year and see what happens.

I personally like it and feel ROH is making big strides...they really want fans to see the old ROH matches too! Punk/Joe for free?! INSANE! 

I sense that ROH is gonna be very interesting indeed in 2012.


----------



## SHIRLEY

It's definitely not "underwhelming" or "useless". I don't know what people were expecting from it, if they think that it's underwhelming, and anyone who thinks that it's useless, obviously isn't in touch with the consensus of opinion on Facebook, Twitter and in the wrestling media.

All I know is that when the Wrestling Observer are dropping Raw reports from their podcasts and replacing them with ROH TV reports (that they cream over) ROH are doing something right.

This show is laying a solid foundation for its own future. It's a nice complement to the rest of ROH's portfolio of stuff.


----------



## Corey

^ What he said. I'm excited to watch the show every week and a bunch of sites I frequent are covering ROH more and more. I've liked what I've seen for the most part thus far, and I'm sort of intrigued in this whole "Nigel not signed as a wrestler" thing.


----------



## McQueen

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> It's definitely not "underwhelming" or "useless". I don't know what people were expecting from it, if they think that it's underwhelming, and anyone who thinks that it's useless, obviously isn't in touch with the consensus of opinion on Facebook, Twitter and in the wrestling media.
> 
> All I know is that when the Wrestling Observer are dropping Raw reports from their podcasts and replacing them with ROH TV reports (that they cream over) ROH are doing something right.
> 
> This show is laying a solid foundation for its own future. It's a nice complement to the rest of ROH's portfolio of stuff.


Yeah, cause everyone has to be in consensus with people on facebook or the Wrestling Observer or you're wrong.

I'm more bothered by the time its on than the actually quality of the show, though. I usually go out Sat night and i'm not going to stay up till 2 am monday morning just to watch ROH TV.


----------



## jawbreaker

I've seen like one or two comments on each week's show in this thread. I haven't seen any storyline or character advancement or any interesting looking matches in any of the results. I haven't wanted to watch the show since the first week it ran. Obviously it'll take a while to get going, but they may have lost me already.


----------



## SHIRLEY

McQueen said:


> Yeah, cause everyone has to be in consensus with people on facebook or the Wrestling Observer or you're wrong.


I'm talking about gauging whether or not it's "useless". If it's creating more talk and more positive talk about ROH across the internet, then I'd like to know how it's useless. That's the whole purpose of launching the product on a new platform.

If someone thinks that, because _they_ didn't get whatever personal, wet dream scenario it is that they wanted, the entire show is "useless" then that person is an egotistical fuckhead. I'd like to think that no-one in this section is that ignorant.


----------



## bme

I agree that the shows have been underwhelming.
Haven't been regularly following ROH since late last year and these shows don't make me want to start again.


----------



## bressie

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> All I know is that when the Wrestling Observer are dropping Raw reports from their podcasts and replacing them with ROH TV reports (that they cream over) ROH are doing something right.


Bryan also has plenty or friends there, is a Cornette apologist and accepts advertising from ROH.

Bryan is an out of touch bellend these days.

I rolled my eyes when Vinny said Nigel was an astoundly good commentator.


----------



## seabs

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> All I know is that when the Wrestling Observer are dropping Raw reports from their podcasts and replacing them with ROH TV reports (that they cream over) ROH are doing something right.


*Or WWE and TNA are doing something wrong?

B&V review and plug UWF iPPVs. Doesn't mean they're putting on a good product or doing good business.

They can get away with ok shows until the end of the year to get new fans into the product but there will come a point when the level of the show has to improve before the new fans start to become complacent with the product. All it needs is just one great match and an intriguing angle at every tapings and then you can get away with solid stuff in amongst it but at the first tapings and the second on paper there was nothing all that great. Solid is fine for so long but there comes a time when it has to step up another level.*


----------



## Corey

Why don't you just watch the show online McQueen?

I think what ROH has done with being so damn great in their booking and storylines throughout the years has gotten your guys hopes up way too much. After 4 episodes, there's been at least 4 quality matches that I guarantee are better than anything WWE or TNA has put on television in the past month. Obviously opinion based but I know by reading reviews on the net that a lot of people are agreeing on that and highly enjoy the alternative they're seeing. And as far as an intriguing storyline, Nigel had a staredown with Roddy in the ring at the end of the last episode, which caused an entire article on the ROH website. That's gotta go somewhere. This is what I've got after the first 4 episodes:

1. ROH Title: Davey Richards(c) vs. Roddy Strong - ***3/4 (Episode 3 10/8)
2. TV Title: El Generico(c) vs. Jay Lethal - ***3/4 (Episode 2 10/1)
3. Tag Team Titles: WGTT(c) vs. Kings of Wrasslin - ***1/4 (Episode 1 9/24)
4. Eddie Edwards vs. Michael Elgin - ***1/4 (Episode 4 10/15)


----------



## KingCrash

Didn't expect much from the show in the beginning except decent matches and for the most part that's what they've given. I can see where the underwhelming part comes in due to all the rematches on the shows making the old fans feel like they've seen most of this before. They do need to figure out a way to get past most continuity issues because why would anyone want to see Bennett/Lethal for the title tonight when right next to it they're advertising Generico's rematch with Lethal.


----------



## Corey

KingCrash said:


> Didn't expect much from the show in the beginning except decent matches and for the most part that's what they've given. I can see where the underwhelming part comes in due to all the rematches on the shows making the old fans feel like they've seen most of this before. They do need to figure out a way to get past most continuity issues because why would anyone want to see Bennett/Lethal for the title tonight when right next to it they're advertising Generico's rematch with Lethal.


Yeah that was a pretty stupid idea on their part. Announcement for that match shouldn't have came til at least this Tuesday.


----------



## McQueen

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Why don't you just watch the show online McQueen?
> 
> I think what ROH has done with being so damn great in their booking and storylines throughout the years has gotten your guys hopes up way too much. After 4 episodes, there's been at least 4 quality matches that I guarantee are better than anything WWE or TNA has put on television in the past month. Obviously opinion based but I know by reading reviews on the net that a lot of people are agreeing on that and highly enjoy the alternative they're seeing. And as far as an intriguing storyline, Nigel had a staredown with Roddy in the ring at the end of the last episode, which caused an entire article on the ROH website. That's gotta go somewhere. This is what I've got after the first 4 episodes:
> 
> 1. ROH Title: Davey Richards(c) vs. Roddy Strong - ***3/4 (Episode 3 10/8)
> 2. TV Title: El Generico(c) vs. Jay Lethal - ***3/4 (Episode 2 10/1)
> 3. Tag Team Titles: WGTT(c) vs. Kings of Wrasslin - ***1/4 (Episode 1 9/24)
> 4. Eddie Edwards vs. Michael Elgin - ***1/4 (Episode 4 10/15)


Lazy and aside from the Lethal/Generico match (which I missed the finish) nothing I saw really made me say "Hey this is great, I should watch every week." I want them to succeed but my interest in the indies is just really low right now.


----------



## bigbuxxx

Fighter Daron said:


> Richards pinned Devitt for the Jr Titles, maybe he challenge for Devitt's title. And maybe, if Prince retains, we could have a Richards Vs Devitt at ROH for the title.


would be nice to see Devitt in the US. or if Davey wins the Jr title we can make a pic that has Davey with every title in the world.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13

ROH SUCKS


----------



## AntMan

I thought ROH was pretty good tonight. I like how they're building the tag team title match for Final Battle. The Briscoes are the best tag team act in wrestling besides Beer Money, who are probably breaking up soon. They have personality and are characters. ROH needs a little bit more of that in my opinion; guys who can work, but also have something extra. That's why I hope ROH brings Colt Cabana back soon, because that dude is funny and he's a solid worker. As much as I enjoy watching Davey, Eddie, and Roddy at times none of them should be the face of ROH. Those guys don't have an it factor.

They're best hope is that one of the former ROH guys like Joe or AJ leave TNA because they're former world champions and you can put them in main event mix right away. That's a much better option than bringing in a guy like MVP, The Pope, or JoMo and making them the face because they're former world champions with strong ties to Ring of Honor.


----------



## Corey

Episode 5(10/22) in the books, and once again, I enjoyed it. The venue change was nice, obviously The Davis Arena is much smaller and the ring also looked smaller, but I like it. I felt like I was watching WCW Saturday Night the whole time. 

Perkins vs. Mondo was pretty good. I have no problem with them using Mondo on the tv tapings. He's a solid worker with a clear gimmick. Can't help but laugh at the guy either, especially when they interview him. Perkins only sampled some of the things he can do in this one, it's gonna be awesome to see him go balls out in the future. Solid match. ***1/2*

The Briscoes promo was fuckin crazy. They ended it by yelling in the mic and headbutting each other. Once again, we're gonna get Briscoes/ANX next week with the winner getting a Tag Title shot at Final Battle. So if ANX were to win at GBH X, and the Briscoes win next week, we get this all over again. But I don't see that happening anyway. After the promo, wouldn't it be really awesome if the Briscoes said, you know what, in order for us to prepare for the WGTT, we need to fight each other and at GBH X they just beat the shit out of each other to prepare themselves. Make it happen!

The Inside ROH segment was also really good. They started out with Roddy and Truth, who issued an open invitational challenge for anyone in the world to face him at Final Battle. I 145% think it's gonna be Nigel after what happened last week. Then they switched to Davey, who looks like a *** with mohawk. But besides that, he talked about his training and shit. The cool part was that they showed footage from New Japan. And that's that. Main event time.

Lethal vs. Bennett really surprised me. Real old school style match with Bennett controlling most of it and Lethal makin a comeback, only to be cut off by the time limit once again. The ending was really odd and not entirely all that exciting but I really enjoyed the match. Highlight spots were Lethal hitting an ace crusher off the handspring against the ropes and Bennett countering Lethal's top rope springboard into a spinebuster. I can't believe I'm saying this but Bennett's starting to grow on me. His moveset is expanding, obviously he's a great heel, and he can work a solid match. Lethal is really over with the crowd and I think this will down the line create some sort of a title rematch with Bennett claiming Lethal never beat him. Check this out if you have any Bennett doubts. ****1/4*

Next week:

Roderick Strong vs. Kyle O'Reilly
The Briscoes vs. ANX


----------



## philosophyofaknife

Great episode! Enjoyed the opening match. Loving the build up for the tag titles. Makes it feel really special, and I'm looking forward to the match when it does happen. TV Title match was grand! So good to see Lethal in that position after being dropped by TNA. 

I don't know if anyone else is watching on the website? But I can't seem to access the high quality versions, which is a bit annoying. Gonna send them an email, but thought I'd see if anyone else had experienced the same?


----------



## Corey

philosophyofaknife said:


> Great episode! Enjoyed the opening match. Loving the build up for the tag titles. Makes it feel really special, and I'm looking forward to the match when it does happen. TV Title match was grand! So good to see Lethal in that position after being dropped by TNA.
> 
> I don't know if anyone else is watching on the website? But I can't seem to access the high quality versions, which is a bit annoying. Gonna send them an email, but thought I'd see if anyone else had experienced the same?


Same things have happened to me. The past two episodes weren't available in high quality. Plus for some reason they uploaded this episode in standard format, where even when you watch it full screen the picture doesn't expand.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*E05 Thoughts*

- TJ-Mondo was great. Mondo is an awesome goofball heel and everything TJ does is super smooth.
- Love the Davis Arena. Compact fight club feel.
- Using New Japan footage was a nice touch.
- Crowd really into Lethal-Bennett.

- Was a mistake to put a Shelton Benjamin promo after a Jay Briscoe promo.
- Kevin Kelly made a few basic errors.

Overall, best episode yet. Picking up momentum. Also hinted at Roddy vs. Nigel for Final Battle.


----------



## Rickey

https://www.rohwrestling.com/news/future-tag-team-wrestling-hits-louisville


----------



## Manu_Styles

Awesome! I think this will be the FS big win.


----------



## jawbreaker

legit laughing out loud at the Bucks picture. best comedy heels in the business.


----------



## McQueen

They just look like a couple super gay douchebags.


----------



## jawbreaker

note what Nick is pointing to


----------



## EffectRaven

Lethal vs. Bennett was a pleasant surprise and Bennett's best match yet ****1/2*

I agree with everyone, the ROH television show is really getting going. This was the best episode so far


----------



## smitlick

Breaking News:
Nigel McGuinness
retirement match in
Germany! November
26th at our 11th
Anniversary in Oberhausen. That just in from wxw's twitter.


----------



## seabs

smitlick said:


> Breaking News:
> Nigel McGuinness
> retirement match in
> Germany! November
> 26th at our 11th
> Anniversary in Oberhausen. That just in from wxw's twitter.


*That show is gonna be killer. They already have Bucks vs SDS, Walter vs Scurll and Togo vs Sabre announced. As badly as I want Togo vs Sabre to happen Togo vs Nigel in a double retirement match would more than make up for it. He'll probably face Bad Bones unless they have another star coming in for the show for him to face like Generico.*


----------



## Bubz

It will be so epic if Nigel wrestles at Final Battle.

Talking of Nigel, Rickey that vid in your sig is hilarious.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Seabs said:


> *He'll probably face Bad Bones unless they have another star coming in for the show for him to face like Generico.*


He could fight Generico in ROH, then he should wrestle against Sekimoto or any NOAH star who are usual in wXw cards.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Nigel/Finlay please. Assuming Finlay wrestles in WxW and is still doing Germany tours.

WTF is O'Reilly doing in that pic, looks like he's taken after Davey in the 'intense fighting spirit photo'. I get he's a big darling to a few on here (though I've yet to see someone put him above Cole) but everything I see of him I just think, 'I really can't be arsed watching him'. Especially in singles as I appreciate he suits 10 minute tag team opening sprints to a tee, assuming he gets a push alongside Cole in the future I can't say I'll be watching his work religiously.


----------



## Chismo

O'Reilly's EVOLVE matches are magnificent.


----------



## jawbreaker

Segunda Caida said:


> WTF is O'Reilly doing in that pic, looks like he's taken after Davey in the 'intense fighting spirit photo'. I get he's a big darling to a few on here (though I've yet to see someone put him above Cole) but everything I see of him I just think, 'I really can't be arsed watching him'. Especially in singles as I appreciate he suits 10 minute tag team opening sprints to a tee, assuming he gets a push alongside Cole in the future I can't say I'll be watching his work religiously.


For a while I was just about the only one who would take Cole over O'Reilly. I think that's changed now?

O'Reilly isn't bad though. He's got a pretty good sense of timing for someone so young, especially in tags. His execution is also very crisp, for what that's worth. Having him and Cole together is probably the best possible thing for the long term, because O'Reilly's weaknesses (selling, character) are Cole's strengths, and vice versa.

They had a match at CHIKARA's Young Lions Cup last year that does a good job of demonstrating both guys' abilities in singles matches. It was what made me really fall in love with Cole and O'Reilly was pretty good too.


----------



## seabs

Fighter Daron said:


> He could fight Generico in ROH, then he should wrestle against Sekimoto or any NOAH star who are usual in wXw cards.


*Really doubt it'd be a Japanese guy. If they had one coming in for the show they probably would have been announced by now like Togo and Bucks were. He should only have 1 match in ROH if he is doing this retirement tour thing btw and that's likely gonna be with Strong. Can't really think of any ROH guy that I badly want to see face Nigel tbh. Finlay/Nigel is possible for that wXw show but again I reckon he probably would have been announced already.*


----------



## Rickey

Bubz said:


> It will be so epic if Nigel wrestles at Final Battle.
> 
> Talking of Nigel, Rickey that vid in your sig is hilarious.


Yeah man that's like the best tag team to never really get off the ground. They were going to challenge the MCMG for the tag belts but then something happened with Nigel he either got hurt or couldn't compete or something.  They could've been great tag champs. 

Magnus saying Jesse Neal was a "sailor" cracks me up.

If Nigel does compete in ROH I hope he's not doing it at the risk of his health.


----------



## wildpegasus

O'Reily is awesome and is one of the future stars in ROH. Well actually he already is with the fans through his exciting work in the ring, just not in a kayfabe sense at the top of the card yet. 

You can just see it in some people. O'Reily's got it. He's obviously been moving up higher in the card since his debut and since he's got the heart and drive for it, he will be at the top of the card in time.


----------



## philosophyofaknife

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Same things have happened to me. The past two episodes weren't available in high quality. Plus for some reason they uploaded this episode in standard format, where even when you watch it full screen the picture doesn't expand.


It is a bit disappointing. The link to the HQ version of the latest episode seems to be working now, but I can't see a difference tbh, can you?


----------



## Bubz

O'Reilly is good and all, but he really gets on my tits with his awful super fake intensity, it's a lot worse than Davey's. O'REILLTENSITY!


----------



## Chismo

I can live with Kyle's intensity, I mean that's his style, nothing wrong with that. He's much cooler than Davey.


----------



## Corey

philosophyofaknife said:


> It is a bit disappointing. The link to the HQ version of the latest episode seems to be working now, but I can't see a difference tbh, can you?


I think it looks a tad bit better but no outstanding difference. Plus it's not even in widescreen.


----------



## Tarfu

Why can't ROH upload the 10/22 episode properly on their website? The picture is squeezed into 4:3 and looks horrendous. And the only rip on the internet apparently plays like shit, skipping back and shit. FUCK THIS.


----------



## Corey

Pulled from the newswire:



> - Just signed moments ago! Jay and Mark Briscoe will face Caprice Coleman and Cedric Alexander in tag team action at the next set of Ring of Honor TV Tapings on Saturday, November 5th at the Davis Arena in Louisville, KY. This is the first time these teams have squared off and, although very new to ROH, Coleman and Alexander have been very impressive and shown that they have a place in the ROH tag team division. Hurry and order tickets here because seating is limited.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Nice to see Caprice and Coleman getting a shot in the spotlight, I think both guys got a lot of potential. I remember Coleman from his NWA days and Cedric has really rose through the ranks these past 2 years. Glad to see ROH making attempts to keep the Tag division fresh, but I would love to see an unknown talented tag team come in and make waves, although that rarely happens besides the Young Bucks to my memory.


----------



## jawbreaker

the Young Bucks were not "unknown" when they first showed up in ROH


----------



## Matt_Yoda

I wasn't talking about ROH, I was talking about in general.


----------



## The_Real_Deal

I'm trying to watch this weeks ROH, All the download links on this site have WMR on the end of the file name and a shit quality (constantly skipping) so I tried their site, and it's a crappy little stream window and goes ape if I try to skip things, Can I download from the ROH site?
Maybe with my download manager/Youtube ripper perhaps, or is there a copy somewhere that doesn't skip?


----------



## NWOWolfpack13

What a shit site they have.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH on Sinclair - 24/9/11*

1. FutureShock vs The Bravado Brothers
**3/4
Comparing the Bravados with the Steiners is a bit off.. Otherwise fun opener.

- Davey seemed really scripted in his promo bit with Kevin Kelly.

- Jay Lethals Promo during Inside ROH was pretty dull. I still feel his promos are really awkward.

- Mark Briscoe forgetting who the Tag Champs are is pretty amusing.

*2. ROH Tag Team Title Match*
Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs The Kings of Wrestling
***1/4


----------



## USAUSA1

I know the sinclair broadcasting is still in it's early stages but they need to do a better job promoting more storylines/angles. At least one more.

WGTT/Briscoes is the big feud they pushing. Of course we know the All Night Express have a bitter rivalry with Briscoes which is kind of an another storyline from this plot. 

Then you have the Strong open challenge but that's really nothing.

Then you have this Kevin Steen guy that the fans of the Sinclair broadcasting really know nothing about. All we know is that he is banned from ROH and random fans keep chanting for him. Of course I know the real story.

Other than that, we really have no storylines to live off.

They doing a good job introducing people. Davey Richards is the MMA guy, Eddie Edwards is his best friend and former champ. Strong,Bennett,Elgin is the clear cut heels. Briscoes is the 6 times champions. Lethal is a strong TV champion. TJ Perkins is the young,small underdog. 

Bennett is the guy who is clearly made for television.


----------



## The_Real_Deal

Are the copies of this weeks episodes actually watchable this time? Last weeks weren't and I don't want to miss another week.


----------



## Joeyontherun22

I'm sorry i found roderick strong/kyle O'Reilly's promo to be ridiculously bad. They need to train these guys on how to make promos because damn that was bad.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*E06 Thoughts*

- If ROH sticks around long enough for it to happen, O'Reilly could be one of the company's most important wrestlers ever. Perfect fit.
- Nigel on fire in the Briscoes-ANX match. Genuinely LOL'd a couple of times.
- This whole episode did a lot to realise Cornette's vision of "the logic of the 80s, with wrestlers born in the 80s".

- Strong talking about getting laid is cringeworthy. He desperately needs to settle down into a gimmick that he actually believes in. They've tried so many goofy, cheap heat tricks with him. Awkward.

Most action packed-episode, with the added Ciampa squash. 

On a sidenote, I was actually stunned that Alex Silva is only 20. Tons of potential.


----------



## Neutronic

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> *E06 Thoughts*
> 
> - If ROH sticks around long enough for it to happen, O'Reilly could be one of the company's most important wrestlers ever. Perfect fit.
> .


God i hope not


----------



## Corey

The_Real_Deal said:


> Are the copies of this weeks episodes actually watchable this time? Last weeks weren't and I don't want to miss another week.


Yeah they're good. It's back to widescreen (mostly at least) and the high quality stream works.


----------



## Corey

EDIT: Sorry for the double post. Forgot I was the last who posted.

Episode 6 in the books. Highly enjoyable episode. Commentary was great all night. Video quality was much improved. First show with 3 matches!

Roddy/O'Reilly was pretty good. O'Reilly sold Roddy's strikes well and I liked truth on commentary. Seems like Kyle has toned down the weird intensity poses and that's great because he looks like he needs to take a shit most of the time. Like Shirley said, if he sticks around for a while I can definitely see him being a main event player. Post match stuff was great. Really gets the faction warfare thing across as a focal point and could set up plenty more matches in the future. Strong & Elgin vs. Future Shock NEEDS to happen and I'd love to see Davey/Roddy go at it in some sort of stipulation match. Fight Without Honor, Last Man Standing(or Lights out match, whatever you prefer), even a Steel Cage match. Good stuff to start the show. *****

Inside ROH made me laugh. Haas made the WGTT promo weird as hell and as soon as they showed Coleman & Alexander I busted out. It's just weird, with Caprice's hair I feel like I'm watching Koko B. Ware in an 80s movie or something and then with Coleman standing there with his hand on his shoulder it was just... odd. 

The Sicilian Psycopath vs. Alex Silva was fine for what it was, which was a squash obviously. Silva has a great look and while he's still very young and seemed pretty green, who knows, maybe we'll see him back in the coming years. Ciampa continues to impress me on every level. Busted out a new move or two I haven't seen from him. Future champ for sure. **3/4*

I'm getting pretty tired of seeing Briscoes/ANX, but this was another good main event. Little better than their match from a couple weeks ago and it had a somewhat creative finish. Oh and Nigel's commentary. Hilarious stuff. *****

Next week:

Official announcement of Davey's opponent at Final Battle
Proving Ground: Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs. Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander


----------



## Joeyontherun22

the video quality definitely was improved this episode.


----------



## Chismo

I fucking hate the fact that The All-Night Express competed in a no.1 Contendership match for Final Battle, since they are ALREADY no.1 Contenders for Glory By Honor X. WHAT! A! BOOKING!


----------



## Bubz

Roddy/O'Reilly was a really good tv match. Fresh match for Strong which he needs.


----------



## AntMan

8 newly acquired SBG stations will air ROH.

http://www.pwinsider.com/article/62...asting-to-acquire-eight-new-stations.html?p=1


----------



## Corey

Great news. Still not in my area though.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Great for ROH with the new broadcast areas, just got done watching the show. Holy Bastion Booger I really enjoyed Roderick Strong vs. Kyle O'Reilly, I mean other than Kyle's hilarious facial expressions I thought it was fantastic I was really into it, probably far more than I should have been. ANX/Briscoes came off like a throwaway tbh. Overall, great show and I love the Davis Arena, underrated venue.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13

Matt_Yoda said:


> Great for ROH with the new broadcast areas, just got done watching the show. Holy Bastion Booger I really enjoyed Roderick Strong vs. Kyle O'Reilly, I mean other than Kyle's hilarious facial expressions I thought it was fantastic I was really into it, probably far more than I should have been. ANX/Briscoes came off like a throwaway tbh. Overall, great show and I love the Davis Arena, underrated venue.


Matt Hardy's nr 1 fan right here folks.


----------



## Bubz

NWOWolfpack13 said:


> Matt Hardy's nr 1 fan right here folks.


What's that got to do with anything he posted?


----------



## Fighter Daron

Bubz said:


> What's that got to do with anything he posted?


Don't worry, he's a troll.


----------



## Post-Modern Devil

I have to say, one of ROH's major advantages for their TV show in comparison to WWE is their heavy use of pre-recording interview promos. Its amazing how not having to either cut a promo in front of a crowd or cut a backstage promo live really helps out mediocre guys not come off as ****. The only guys who come off as cringeworthy even in these videos are Edwards, Richards, and Caprice & Coleman. Provided, most guys aren't *good*, but only those 4 guys come off as *bad* and even Richards seems to have his good moments. Even the likes of O'Reilly and WGTT come off as _tolerable_.

Roderick has also impressed me a *lot*. His cocky, jerk jock routine is pretty funny, and unlike WWE heels, he isn't presented as a whiny bitch, just a douche. These promos are so much better than the video wires from earlier in the year. I still don't think he can be a top guy for ****, but the guy is personally growing on me.


----------



## KingCrash

The only major problem I had with this week's episode was with the Kevin Steen segment. Not with Steen though, he was very good as usual but whoever hired his "lawyers" needs to be punched because they were terrible. And why when Steen was cutting his promo did they cut to one of them making the cheesiest face possible is beyond me.


----------



## Manu_Styles

KingCrash said:


> The only major problem I had with this week's episode was with the Kevin Steen segment. Not with Steen though, he was very good as usual but whoever hired his "lawyers" needs to be punched because they were terrible. And why when Steen was cutting his promo did they cut to one of them making the cheesiest face possible is beyond me.


I dig the segment, it was i little bit weird, but they are going to present Kevin Steen to de TV audience wich is great, "The Crimes Of Kevin Steen" will be amazing for sure. I also like the TV Champion segment is something new, more MMA angle i guess.


----------



## Corey

Just finished Episode 7(11/5). BY FAR the worst episode they've put on, mainly due to a lack of wrestling.

The Davey/Eddie segment was actually the best thing of the night. Curious to see who's training Eddie now.

Michael Elgin vs. Shiloh Jonze. Squash city. ***

Inside ROH. Well they tried something different with the whole Steen suing angle. But his "lawyers" were fucking goofs. The Lethal/Bennett thing didn't really accomplish much. Just last week Cornette said no one say Steen's name and they aren't doing business with him, but now they're gonna promote him with this whole "The Crimes of Kevin Steen" thing? Yeah, that makes sense.

WGTT vs. Coleman & Alexander was borderline terrible. No chemistry between the two teams at all. C & C's offense looked really weak against Charlie & Shelton, who were noticeably quite larger than their opponents. I'm pretty sure the match was edited in at least one part and the camera missed moves late in the match. Not to mention the finish was as flat as Tara Reid's ass. Not impressed. ****

Next week:

The Young Bucks vs. The Bravados (I'm assuming so)
American Wolves vs. Strong & Elgin


----------



## Bubz

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Just finished Episode 7(11/5). BY FAR the worst episode they've put on, mainly due to a lack of wrestling.
> 
> The Davey/Eddie segment was actually the best thing of the night. Curious to see who's training Eddie now.
> 
> Michael Elgin vs. Shiloh Jonze. Squash city. ***
> 
> Inside ROH. Well they tried something different with the whole Steen suing angle. But his "lawyers" were fucking goofs. The Lethal/Bennett thing didn't really accomplish much. Just last week Cornette said no one say Steen's name and they aren't doing business with him, but now they're gonna promote him with this whole "The Crimes of Kevin Steen" thing? Yeah, that makes sense.
> 
> WGTT vs. Coleman & Alexander was borderline terrible. No chemistry between the two teams at all. C & C's offense looked really weak against Charlie & Shelton, who were noticeably quite larger than their opponents. I'm pretty sure the match was edited in at least one part and the camera missed moves late in the match. Not to mention the finish was as flat as Tara Reid's ass. Not impressed. ****
> 
> *Next week:
> 
> The Young Bucks vs. The Bravados (I'm assuming so)
> American Wolves vs. Strong & Elgin*


*
*

That sounds like it could be the best show so far wrestling wise.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Just finished Episode 7(11/5). BY FAR the worst episode they've put on, mainly due to a lack of wrestling.
> 
> The Davey/Eddie segment was actually the best thing of the night. Curious to see who's training Eddie now.
> 
> Michael Elgin vs. Shiloh Jonze. Squash city. ***
> 
> Inside ROH. Well they tried something different with the whole Steen suing angle. But his "lawyers" were fucking goofs. The Lethal/Bennett thing didn't really accomplish much. Just last week Cornette said no one say Steen's name and they aren't doing business with him, but now they're gonna promote him with this whole "The Crimes of Kevin Steen" thing? Yeah, that makes sense.
> 
> WGTT vs. Coleman & Alexander was borderline terrible. No chemistry between the two teams at all. C & C's offense looked really weak against Charlie & Shelton, who were noticeably quite larger than their opponents. I'm pretty sure the match was edited in at least one part and the camera missed moves late in the match. Not to mention the finish was as flat as Tara Reid's ass. Not impressed. ****
> 
> Next week:
> 
> The Young Bucks vs. The Bravados (I'm assuming so)
> American Wolves vs. Strong & Elgin


Pretty much agree with all of the above.

A couple of positives were Davey's excellent promo work and Coleman being really athletic but, with the combination of cheesy backstage segments, clumsy squash matches and the Nigel (rightly tbh) pointing out the psychological flaws in the Proving Ground concept, it was a really bad show.


----------



## EffectRaven

I'll agree it was the weakest show wrestling wise so far. But it did have some good promos like the Wolves one and STEEEEEEEN

I still see potential in Coleman and Alexander


----------



## USAUSA1

I wasn't a big fan of the Wolves promo. Just seem awkward, I was expecting for Eddie to hit him but never did. 

It was a really weak show. I've been watching the SBG shows and I must say, it's no big difference from NWA Main Event(the indy promotion not WCW) I used to watch.


----------



## heyman deciple

USAUSA1 said:


> I wasn't a big fan of the Wolves promo. Just seem awkward, I was expecting for Eddie to hit him but never did.
> 
> It was a really weak show. I've been watching the SBG shows and I must say, it's no big difference from NWA Main Event(the indy promotion not WCW) I used to watch.


At this point I'd rank the old JAPW Worldwide's from 2005 over the SBG shows and those were 30 minute internet shows on youtube.


----------



## smitlick

Some stuff from this weeks Observer

- House Show Crowds were down on what was hoped for and what ROH had previously done in the area.
- Apparently the shows doing good ratings not to far off TNA. Just not as many people can view it.
- Haas & Benjamin have 2 yr contracts and everyones being paid better now then when Cary was running ROH
- Everyones being flown around so expenses have gone up.
- ROH are looking to tape TV in Baltimore


----------



## Fighter Daron

smitlick said:


> - Haas & Benjamin have 2 yr contracts


Why oh why?


----------



## Chismo

> everyones being paid better now then when Cary was running ROH


Great news there.


----------



## jawbreaker

smitlick said:


> Some stuff from this weeks Observer
> 
> - Haas & Benjamin have 2 yr contracts


why god why



smitlick said:


> - ROH are looking to tape TV in Baltimore


can we get real shows instead?


----------



## EffectRaven

smitlick said:


> Some stuff from this weeks Observer
> 
> - *House Show Crowds were down on what was hoped for and what ROH had previously done in the area.*
> - Apparently the shows doing good ratings not to far off TNA. Just not as many people can view it.
> - Haas & Benjamin have 2 yr contracts and everyones being paid better now then when Cary was running ROH
> - Everyones being flown around so expenses have gone up.
> - ROH are looking to tape TV in Baltimore


Gotta be Collinsville, I was there live and I'd guess around 300 people were there which is disappointing but not surprising. If ROH wants to build new markets or improve existing ones they need to run shows there more consistently and present stronger cards. Other than the main event the only interesting thing billed for the show was hometown boy Delirious trying to end Ciampa's streak and that match was axed before the show

I'm really happy to hear that everyone is getting paid better. They deserve it!


----------



## heyman deciple

jawbreaker said:


> why god why
> 
> 
> 
> can we get real shows instead?


Why the Haas/Benjamin hate?

I feel by and large they've delivered the goods since arriving.

I can think of worse free agent that could have been brought in.


----------



## Fighter Daron

heyman deciple said:


> I feel by and large they've delivered the goods since arriving.


Really?

What goods?


----------



## jawbreaker

heyman deciple said:


> Why the Haas/Benjamin hate?
> 
> I feel by and large they've delivered the goods since arriving.
> 
> I can think of worse free agent that could have been brought in.


they haven't delivered the goods in any way, unless "the goods" are overly long matches that are at no point exciting and never go anywhere

can you think of the last time an ROH wrestler had a match so bad they apologized to the audience afterwards?


----------



## SHIRLEY

You'll always find a couple of people that are just too repressed to allow themselves to enjoy the things that are over, Heyman. Some people just have to play the victim.

An act not being someone's cup of tea is one thing but not being able to swallow your pride and accept it; when that act's employers reward their measurable, continued success; is just sad.

I mean it was only 18 months ago that having an iconic team like WGTT in ROH seemed like a wild fantasy. The run of dream matches; against KOW, Briscoes, Wolves etc.; was all kinds of fun, for any fan of tag wrestling, especially in light of the way tag wrestling is now almost non-existent in the mainstream. Business-wise, WGTT have been a record-breaking asset to ROH and, in terms of critical acclaim, they've been well-received. Hence the long contracts, hence the continued push.

Their title run is in it's closing stages now and, looking back, one or two sloppy matches, that can be put down to Shelton working through recent abdominal issues, aren't enough to make me nostalgic over the days of Izzy & Dixie, The Carnage Crew, Divine Storm and Da Hit Squad.


----------



## jawbreaker

Now I'm "repressed". Okay.

I've fallen asleep during WGTT matches four times this year out of the seven I've watched. The three that have been good enough to keep me awake were vs. the Kings (twice) and Future Shock.

Live reports on WGTT-Briscoes from Toronto said it was awful. Live reports on WGTT-FS from Detroit said that it was disappointing and WGTT couldn't get it to the level that FS are capable of. TaylorFitz said WGTT-Wolves in Atlanta was awful and the four-way tag at BITW was the worst match he's ever seen live. Benjo agreed on the Atlanta match.

They may be good for business, but that doesn't make the matches they've had good. And comparing them to awful teams that haven't wrestled for ROH since 2003 is misguided. They're in the running for worst ROH tag champs ever with the Briscoes' most recent reign, Special K, and the Carnage Crew. When you factor in the fact that they've held the belts for seven months and counting, where the Briscoes dropped them after three and Special K and the Carnage Crew had them for two weeks, it's pretty clear that Haas and Benjamin have had the single worst tag title reign ever.

Actually, not one match they've had in their reign has matched Special K vs. the Briscoes from Main Event Spectacles. So there's that too.


----------



## Bubz

Shirley, WGTT really aren't very good.


----------



## Fighter Daron

I can't understand how someone could actually enjoy thirty minutes of sloppy spots one by one, awkward transitions, poor crowd and a lame finish, and when they end the match, they fucking think it was great. Wow.


----------



## smitlick

https://twitter.com/#!/jaybriscoe84/status/134408522006925314


----------



## TheAce

yeah the WGTT matches this year have sucked....ultra boring IMO.....I've always been real positive about different aspects of ROH over the years, even in times when things have been at a low point but I can't honestly think of a time when I've been less interested in the promotion.

ROH's TV foray so far has been underwhelming to the point of failure and even though the Steen angle is almost impossible to F up, they are really taking the momentum out of it...


----------



## USAUSA1

There's a difference between bad and boring. I've seen a lot of good Bret Hart matches that was boring but was technically a good story. 

It's obviously WGTT is the most popular talent in the company. The main storyline on SBG tv have been WGTT vs.Briscoes. They get more tv time than Davey Richards.


----------



## seabs

*Being the main story on the TV show doesn't mean they're popular. From my experience of watching their matches their reactions seem to be going down by each show and the crowd are always quieter during their matches than other matches on the same card because they just go through the motions and don't get the crowd involved in their matches. Corino's far from the best worker in the promotion but I much preferred his matches with Bennett this year than nearly all WGTT matches this year because he got the crowd involved with them and made the fun. 

Don't agree with the Bret comparison either as I don't think their matches have been technically all that sound either. Nearly every match has just been a match and that's it. Never much of a story or structure or limb work.

I think their personal relationship with Cornette and WWE history is working against them really bad because they never seem motivated or have a desire to have the best match on the card. Cornette and Kelly are so in love with them because of their WWE and OVW history they just look over it and there isn't really anyone to tell them they've sucked and need to step their game up.*


----------



## SHIRLEY

jawbreaker said:


> I've fallen asleep during WGTT matches four times this year out of the seven I've watched.


Funny because you've given meticulous star ratings and broken down what you thought was good/bad about them, over and over again.

The bullshit keeps spiralling. I think you need to stop the madness.

If you can't take any enjoyment from seeing a team that's as historically-significant as WGTT having a run in a small hall promotion, like ROH, then...well...fuck knows.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Wrestling's Greatest Sleep Inducers: Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin

Haas/Benjamin vs. ANX - HDNet
Haas/Benjamin/Briscoes vs. KOW/ANX - HDNet
Haas/Benjamin/Davey vs. Strong/KOW - 2/25/2010
Haas/Benjamin vs. Briscoes - 5/7/2011
Charlie Haas vs. Davey Richards - 5/21/2011
Shelton Benjamin vs. Claudio Castagnoli - 5/21/2011
Haas/Benjamin vs. Briscoes vs. ANX vs. KOW - 6/26/2011
Haas/Benjamin vs. Generico/Cabana - 7/8/2011
Haas/Benjamin vs. Bravados - 7/9/2011


----------



## seabs

*Maybe he woke back up and tried sitting through them again?

Also that last point is stupid. Would Ultimate Warrior wrestling in ROH have to be enjoyable because it's a big name from the WWF alumni in a small promotion like ROH? It's not even like Benjamin and Haas had huge success in WWE aside from their initial run for like a year and Benjamin in 2004. They really aren't all that significant historically, or at least not as much as you make them out to be in your argument. If there wrestling sucks (which it has) then there's no enjoyment to be taken no matter where they came from.*


----------



## EffectRaven

On the topic of WGTT, am I the only one who hates Charlie Haas' skullcap? I don't know why but I think it makes him look like a total douche. Might have something to do with the fact he never seems like he wants to be there


----------



## SHIRLEY

Seabs said:


> *Maybe he woke back up and tried sitting through them again?
> 
> Also that last point is stupid. Would Ultimate Warrior wrestling in ROH have to be enjoyable because it's a big name from the WWF alumni in a small promotion like ROH? It's not even like Benjamin and Haas had huge success in WWE aside from their initial run for like a year and Benjamin in 2004. They really aren't all that significant historically, or at least not as much as you make them out to be in your argument. If there wrestling sucks (which it has) then there's no enjoyment to be taken no matter where they came from.*


- Ultimate Warrior's style doesn't fit ROH, in the way that WGTT's does. If Ultimate Warrior turned up in, say, Chikara, then people would take enjoyment. Of course, as always, certain fans would wallow in their formulaic asterisk ratings and completely miss the point.

- WGTT were part of a group of wrestlers (Lesnar, Angle etc.) that pioneered a unique style, primarily on Smackdown, in an era that's fondly remembered as one of the high-points of the past decade. If not for those wrestlers, the trend that led to the success of ROH and similar companies might never have started.

- I can't name a more significant tag team in the past decade. The Briscoes are hugely important, in a completely different way, but no-one else springs to mind.

- The "their wrestling sucks" argument just shows how short people's memories are. Two out of their three matches with the KOW were excellent old school tag matches. The Briscoes match showed an intense, physical side of Shelton Benjamin that, at that time, I didn't think existed. The Wolves match was a great simple way to steer home an awesome weekend of wrestling.


----------



## EffectRaven

I think WGTT have been doing fine and their matches have for the most part been good. I was in Chicago live for the 9th Anniversary Show and the match against the Briscoes was a great watch in my opinion. I was also in Collinsville this past weekend and they delivered in their match with Cole and O'Reilly in front of like 300 people. I do feel like Haas and Benjamin are capable of more though


----------



## benturpen

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> - The "their wrestling sucks" argument just shows how short people's memories are. Two out of their three matches with the KOW were excellent old school tag matches. The Briscoes match showed an intense, physical side of Shelton Benjamin that, at that time, I didn't think existed. The Wolves match was a great simple way to steer home an awesome weekend of wrestling.


I don't see too many people making a "their wrestling sucks" argument. What I see is people disappointed in the fact that it looks like they're just going through the motions and have one gear most of the time. The honeymoon has been over for them, for a while. The novelty has worn off, they've become complacent and they aren't delivering at the level you would expect. ROH isn't the type of promotion where you just show up and do whatever at house shows, especially as the promotions tag team champions at a time when they're pushing the division harder than ever. 

It's really been a downward spiral since Toronto. Mind you, I think the AW match is incredibly overrated, but it was really good and they worked their asses off, not to say they aren't every time they go out there, but since Toronto...

Briscoes - Semi-main tag title match. Had a better dynamic than the 9YA match and just never got out of a park, let alone first gear.
4-Way - I think everyone collectively hates this match, the booking was just a total mess. The point to be made here isn't so much their performance, but the lack of response. They were easily the least over of the four teams.
Cabana/Generico - Saw this live and just...oof. Mediocre and as soon as it picked up, it fell apart. They edited this heavily on DVD, but this was easily their worst performance to date...
Bravados - ... Then this match happened. I don't think I've ever seen this type of match in ROH. The epitome of a house show match. Funny thing is I was actually looking forward to this based on the HDNet squash they did which was AWESOME. I figured, hey, do that same match and add a couple of minutes. Instead, it was eight minutes of nothing and The Bravados came out of it looking worse than ever. I'll give them credit though as this was mostly about the aftermath, but as the legitimate sub main of the show, it comes off really bad.
WGTT - Mediocre. Easily the worst of the series.
Cole/O'Reilly - Botched finish.

In conclusion, to coin a friend on Twitter, "WORLD'S MOST MEDIOCRE TAG TEAM", would be more appropriate.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Hardyz are more important in the last decade than Haas & Benjamin.

Oh, but Haas & Benjamin were awesome EIGHT YEARS AGO. So of course they have earned a push now. Let's pay Paul London top dollar and put him over Davey at the 10th Anniversary while we're at it.


----------



## Emperor DC

In fairness, some individuals here would find way to complain about Bryan Danielson and William Regal coming to ROH if it actually happened, it's the way it went.

Crabtree is right in that we all clammered for them to come in and thought it was a dream, and I don't think you can accuse them of being a disappointment. 

Were they ever going to live up to the levels they set nine years ago?


----------



## seabs

EffectRaven said:


> On the topic of WGTT, am I the only one who hates Charlie Haas' skullcap? I don't know why but I think it makes him look like a total douche. Might have something to do with the fact he never seems like he wants to be there


*No you're not.*


Shirley Crabtree III said:


> - WGTT were part of a group of wrestlers (Lesnar, Angle etc.) that pioneered a unique style, primarily on Smackdown, in an era that's fondly remembered as one of the high-points of the past decade. If not for those wrestlers, the trend that led to the success of ROH and similar companies might never have started.


*Being part of a group in a great era and leading a group in a great era are two different things. Guys like Eddie, Angle, Rey, Benoit and Lesnar lead the group and then the other guys from that era followed them. Not saying they weren't good during that era because they were but take them out of the equation and the result wouldn't have been much different. Take Angle or Rey or Eddie or Lesnar out of the equation and you'd get a noticeable difference which is what makes them historically significant. It takes a lot more than a good 12-18 month run having great matches with guys like Eddie, Benoit and Rey to be historically significant. Benjamin could have been if his 04 singles run carried through to later years but it didn't. *


Shirley Crabtree III said:


> - I can't name a more significant tag team in the past decade. The Briscoes are hugely important, in a completely different way, but no-one else springs to mind.


*Hardys, Dudleys and E&C?

I'd throw AMW and GenNext out there too as having a much bigger impact on tag team wrestling in the US than Haas and Benjamin have. Hardys/Dudleys/E&C one isn't even questionable. GenNext really cemented the ROH Tag belts as being equal to the World Title and really elevated tag wrestling on an Indy level when it was dying mainstream. Same can be said for Briscoes. You can make an argument for Embassy too in terms of Shelley and Rave. AMW were the forepoint of TNA during their early years all the way through to their peak years and had a huge hand in establishing that company. I'd consider Los Guerreros more influental than WGTT too. *



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> - The "their wrestling sucks" argument just shows how short people's memories are. Two out of their three matches with the KOW were excellent old school tag matches. The Briscoes match showed an intense, physical side of Shelton Benjamin that, at that time, I didn't think existed. The Wolves match was a great simple way to steer home an awesome weekend of wrestling.





benturpen said:


> I don't see too many people making a "their wrestling sucks" argument. What I see is people disappointed in the fact that it looks like they're just going through the motions and have one gear most of the time. The honeymoon has been over for them, for a while. The novelty has worn off, they've become complacent and they aren't delivering at the level you would expect. ROH isn't the type of promotion where you just show up and do whatever at house shows, especially as the promotions tag team champions at a time when they're pushing the division harder than ever.
> 
> It's really been a downward spiral since Toronto. Mind you, I think the AW match is incredibly overrated, but it was really good and they worked their asses off, not to say they aren't every time they go out there, but since Toronto...
> 
> Briscoes - Semi-main tag title match. Had a better dynamic than the 9YA match and just never got out of a park, let alone first gear.
> 4-Way - I think everyone collectively hates this match, the booking was just a total mess. The point to be made here isn't so much their performance, but the lack of response. They were easily the least over of the four teams.
> Cabana/Generico - Saw this live and just...oof. Mediocre and as soon as it picked up, it fell apart. They edited this heavily on DVD, but this was easily their worst performance to date...
> Bravados - ... Then this match happened. I don't think I've ever seen this type of match in ROH. The epitome of a house show match. Funny thing is I was actually looking forward to this based on the HDNet squash they did which was AWESOME. I figured, hey, do that same match and add a couple of minutes. Instead, it was eight minutes of nothing and The Bravados came out of it looking worse than ever. I'll give them credit though as this was mostly about the aftermath, but as the legitimate sub main of the show, it comes off really bad.
> WGTT - Mediocre. Easily the worst of the series.
> Cole/O'Reilly - Botched finish.
> 
> In conclusion, to coin a friend on Twitter, "WORLD'S MOST MEDIOCRE TAG TEAM", would be more appropriate.


*First KOW match was really good because of the novelty and a great crowd. After that the novelty wore off and they got average. The other 2 KOW matches weren't all that good at all, especially their title win which felt so flat given the event and the outcome. I quite enjoyed the TV match but largely down to KOW and them working a simple STF structured match. 1st Briscoes match was average. Wolves match was good but largely for Wolves. I don't think WGTT brought much more to that match than a team like ANX would have. After Mania weekend when they won the belts they went from being mediocre to actually noticeable bad on a far too regular basis. 2nd Briscoes match was bad. FutureShock match was clearly weaker than the standard of matches Cole and O'Reilly have been having with other teams all year including Bravados. 4 way was horrible to have to sit through and was it a coincidence that WGTT were in there for the duration and again brought nothing to the match. The Cabana/Generico match was the tip of the iceberg. Yes Cabana was awful as well and look where he is now compared to Haas and Benjamin. Even in the better matches they've been involved in have they really brought anything above average to a match they've been in besides their first match?

I don't think it's a coincidence that they've only really been working ROH and OVW dates either compared to the schedule that the motivated wrestlers like Richards and O'Reilly work.

Edit: DC, I cant speak for others but I'm not to trying to argue why they are where they are. They have mainstream exposure going into a TV era and obviously that has to be capitalised on. No question about that. What I'm arguing is that their run in ROH has been really quite horrible. *


----------



## flag sabbath

WGTT are one of the main reasons I've stopped watching ROH recently.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

DeeCee said:


> In fairness, some individuals here would find way to complain about Bryan Danielson and William Regal coming to ROH if it actually happened, it's the way it went.
> 
> Crabtree is right in that we all clammered for them to come in and thought it was a dream, and I don't think you can accuse them of being a disappointment.
> 
> Were they ever going to live up to the levels they set nine years ago?


If your gimmick is to be a great athlete and you're too broken down to do it properly anymore, you either change your gimmick or retire. There is a reason why Dusty Rhodes can do matches in his 60s but Kenta Kobashi will be done for good at that age.


----------



## jawbreaker

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Funny because you've given meticulous star ratings and broken down what you thought was good/bad about them, over and over again.
> 
> The bullshit keeps spiralling. I think you need to stop the madness.
> 
> If you can't take any enjoyment from seeing a team that's as historically-significant as WGTT having a run in a small hall promotion, like ROH, then...well...fuck knows.


the only WGTT matches I've "given meticulous star ratings" this year were the KOW title win, the Future Shock match, the Wolves match in Atlanta, and the BITW four-way. Stayed awake for the first two, woke up midway through and rewound the others. I don't see how that's so unbelievable.

I like good wrestling that doesn't insult my intelligence. It is an insult to my intelligence every time Jim Cornette says that ROH has the best tag team wrestling on the planet, or every time Kevin Kelly tells me that I'm watching a great match when I can see with my own eyes that it is far from great. I gave up on WWE and TNA for the same reasons. I like 04-07 ROH for the same reasons. I like PWG for the same reasons. It's a pretty fucking simple philosophy, but you have to make up pseudo-intellectual reasons involving me having various personality disorders because you can't figure out why someone might have a different opinion from what you perceive to be the "majority".

and if you want to talk about bullshit spiraling, I can go back a few months and find where I said the novelty of WGTT being in ROH would wear off and everyone would realize that they're actually pretty bad, and having the tag titles on them despite that is antithetical to ROH's stated philosophy (something you've never rebutted despite this being probably the seventh time I've brought it up). I'm being proven right right now and you keep refusing to acknowledge that I've been right all along. Explain that, or shut up, because you contribute nothing and nobody cares what you have to say.


----------



## Fighter Daron

This discussion will go nowhere, he seems to be a great ROH fan and everything they do will be great for him, Edwards and WGTT are a pretty good example.


----------



## USAUSA1

Is WGTT really that bad or is your expectations really high? Because looking at the tag teams, there are worse in Ring of Honor.


----------



## jawbreaker

Name some.


----------



## The CRA1GER

I think a lot of the WGTT hate has to do with ANX, Briscoes and Future Shock really stepping their game up in recent months. WGTT haven't been bad IMO, just other teams have been better.


----------



## Fighter Daron

USAUSA1 said:


> Is WGTT really that bad or is your expectations really high? Because looking at the tag teams, there are worse in Ring of Honor.


Is really there any worse team in the world? xD


----------



## The CRA1GER

Anybody have any guess on who Eddie's trainer is? I thought Nigel at first, but I think he'll answer Strong's challenge. The latest Newswire said his trainer is "someone with heavy credentials and countless accolades". I personally hope it's Finlay.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Hagadorn


----------



## mk92071

So is this new show worth watching? I haven't watched any of ROH since there new show (or really at all since Davey won the title).


----------



## Corey

The CRA1GER said:


> Anybody have any guess on who Eddie's trainer is? I thought Nigel at first, but I think he'll answer Strong's challenge. The latest Newswire said his trainer is "someone with heavy credentials and countless accolades". I personally hope it's Finlay.


Finlay's really the only guy I can think of.



mk92071 said:


> So is this new show worth watching? I haven't watched any of ROH since there new show (or really at all since Davey won the title).


I personally think it is. It's only an hour a week anyway and 90% you're gonna get a good main event. They've had two great matches since the show started, that being Roddy/Davey for the World Title and Generico/Lethal for the TV Title.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

The thought of what the Wolves could learn doing matches with Finlay is too good to be true.


----------



## AntMan

I just heard recently that Ring of Honor told Colt Cabana "funny doesn't make money" and what a load of crap. Colt Cabana has personality and is a good worker. As much as I love the in ring aspect of the business, you need good characters and good wrestling. If ROH wants to reach a wider audience they need to bring Colt back and continue to push the Briscoes, Mike Bennett, and Kevin Steen: You also need to bring in MVP. If you think having Davey Richards as your top guy is going to get you where you want to be you're crazy. I want great ring work and personalities. That's why I say men like Flair, Micheals, Savage, and Jericho are the best in the history of wrestling.

ROH needs to get their heads out of their asses.


----------



## The CRA1GER

AntMan said:


> I just heard recently that Ring of Honor told Colt Cabana "funny doesn't make money" and what a load of crap. Colt Cabana has personality and is a good worker. As much as I love the in ring aspect of the business, you need good characters and good wrestling. If ROH wants to reach a wider audience they need to bring Colt back and continue to push the Briscoes, Mike Bennett, and Kevin Steen: You also need to bring in MVP. If you think having Davey Richards as your top guy is going to get you where you want to be you're crazy. I want great ring work and personalities. That's why I say men like Flair, Micheals, Savage, and Jericho are the best in the history of wrestling.
> 
> ROH needs to get their heads out of their asses.


Kevin Steen is always tweeting about Colt not being with Ring of Honor anymore. I still believe Steen and Colt would be a good heel team.


----------



## The CRA1GER

From Davey Richards twitter:


> Fresh off a plane from tokyo to find my brother went behind my back. Training with Severn now Ed? Glad to know whom I can trust with my info





> Oreilly let me know Eddie, glad to see I can trust him. You made this personal Ed and I'm gonna smash you once as for all. #@ringofhonor


Dan Severn? Would never have thought of him.


----------



## Bubz

That's pretty random lol. I guess this means Eddie is going to take a mma type approach or something.


----------



## USAUSA1

The CRA1GER said:


> Kevin Steen is always tweeting about Colt not being with Ring of Honor anymore. I still believe Steen and Colt would be a good heel team.


Colt is overly funny though. I remember watching him on those NWA Hollywood shows and saying to myself "This guy is too damn talented to be focusing on comedy too much" he was doing this stuff in big matches. Kind of remind be of Eugene situation where the gimmick over shadow the wrestler.


----------



## Corey

USAUSA1 said:


> Colt is overly funny though. I remember watching him on those NWA Hollywood shows and saying to myself "This guy is too damn talented to be focusing on comedy too much" he was doing this stuff in big matches. Kind of remind be of Eugene situation where the gimmick over shadow the wrestler.


Totally agree. The guy can have great matches when he's not goofin around (vs. Danielson, Punk, Cide, Jacobs, Davey, etc.), but he seems to just rely on the comedy thing all the time from what I see these days.


----------



## SHIRLEY

I thought it could have been interesting to have Eddie train with KENTA.

I guess they're going with MMA cornermen - an angle that worked for TNA and Samoa Joe.

Dan Severn's fucking awesome and is one of Cornette's many random contacts FWIW.

I wonder if Davey will be doing a spot of Pancrase training with Shamrock?


----------



## Garty

Not to take this thread in a different direction...but I'm going to take it in a different direction. Or, maybe back to it's original direction.

I just saw this weeks episode. I got back my access to the channel late last week. After seeing the first few episodes before losing the channel, ROH had made a decent attempt at bringing the ROH experience to TV. Although they had a few things to work out, you would have thought after almost two months on the air, they'd have fixed some things by now.

The show looked really bush league. From the tiny arena, lighting and seating, to the placement of the TV commentary table, it just looked amateur. Now, I've been a fan of ROH since Day 1. I have attended many shows and bought tons of merchandise over the years, so it's not like I have a vendetta against them. I want the product to look good, as well as coming across to the viewer as something special.

The TV production was terrible. Missed in-ring action, blinding light facing into the camera so you couldn't even see what was going on, bad editing, especially on the Steve Corino promo, very scripted backstage interviews (Jay Lethal and The Briscoes) and the in-ring interview between WGTT and ANX. How many times did King say "World's Greatest Tag Team" and how did it get past everyone involved? There was a huge focus on Final Battle 2011, which is fine because it's their biggest show of the year, but there was hardly any mention of any other events taking place before then. I feel that there is too much of a focus on the TV aspect of the ROH/SBG business plan (with or without my opinion of the production), rather than the live events, which has made many an ROH fan to begin with. The live events and their importance seem to have taken a backseat to the TV tapings and are driven by the fact that it follows the TV storylines, which may have been taped weeks earlier before it's aired.

I don't know, maybe it's just me, or maybe I'm expecting too much, but my interest in ROH has decreased since SBG took over and put forth a TV product, rather than a wrestling show.

Now, back to your regularly scheduled thread.


----------



## Wrestlingfanfirst

ROH here I come

Get ready to see my face on ROH at the next tapings.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Wrestlingfanfirst said:


> ROH here I come
> 
> Get ready to see my face on ROH at the next tapings.


Quick question. How did the "fake" Ryan Genesis on facebook know about you being in ROH a week ago? Or did you just go read it from the "fake Ryan Genesis' facebook?


----------



## Wrestlingfanfirst

I’ve been in Philly the last week doing business with ROH. Just signed on to this site today, been a-while.

As for the face book accounts, well maybe it was known do to my girl friend posting all over face book about it. That and indie wars radio hyping it up as they are huge fans of my work.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Wrestlingfanfirst said:


> I’ve been in Philly the last week doing business with ROH. Just signed on to this site today, been a-while.


The "fake" Ryan Genesis knew about this since last week. Tell me how did the "fake" Ryan Genesis know?


----------



## KingCrash

Wrestlingfanfirst said:


> ROH here I come
> 
> Get ready to see my face on ROH at the next tapings.


Can't believe there will be someone I hate worse then Mike Bennett, but there it is.

And I thought you said that Hernandez wasn't going to be at Turning Point since you two are such good friends in the biz and all.


----------



## Wrestlingfanfirst

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> The "fake" Ryan Genesis knew about this since last week. Tell me how did the "fake" Ryan Genesis know?


Oh I don't know maybe because Veronica my girl friend has been posting about me meeting up with ROH for the last two fucking weeks. lol

Imposter reads Veronica's face book page or listens to indie wars radio. I was on there two weeks ago promoting my soon to be début with ROH.

Yeah and Shawn signed on with TNA for an extended period of time, via a month to month contract basis.


----------



## Zatiel

AntMan said:


> I just heard recently that Ring of Honor told Colt Cabana "funny doesn't make money" and what a load of crap.


What is your source on this?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Wrestlingfanfirst said:


> Oh I don't know maybe because Veronica my girl friend has been posting about me meeting up with ROH for the last two fucking weeks. lol


1. Unless she deleted those postings, no she didn't write about your meeting with ROH. Her last post was on Oct 27 and it says she's going to be in Oklahoma. The post before that was posted on Sept 25.



> Imposter reads Veronica's face book page or listens to indie wars radio. I was on there two weeks ago promoting my soon to be début with ROH.



You're right, Ryan Genesis did say in that interview that he was going to be in ROH in November. He also said that he could be contacted through facebook, which you claimed wasn't you. NOW FUCK OFF.


----------



## SHIRLEY

KingCrash said:


> Can't believe there will be someone I hate worse then Mike Bennett, but there it is.
> 
> And I thought you said that Hernandez wasn't going to be at Turning Point since you two are such good friends in the biz and all.


He also said Athena was done with SHIMMER, due to a falling out. Her face megapush continued, as normal, at the last tapings.

Let's face it, Wrestlingfanfirst is a Klebolded-into-Kleboldhood Bischoffowns under an e-mask.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*12th Nov.*

- YBs best ROH match of this run. Set a slow and steady pace and let each spot sink in. 
- Harlem Bravado is breaking out as a strong character and a decent old-school worker. Is developing a Memphis right hand. 
- Great Steen retrospective
- Wolves-HOT. Smashmouth. Incredible.

- Audio and light issues.


----------



## The CRA1GER

The ROH website only has the first half hour of the show. I want to see the main event.


----------



## smitlick

why would anyone pay for it then if your not getting the full show


----------



## Corey

smitlick said:


> why would anyone pay for it then if your not getting the full show


Well you normally get the whole episode but they only uploaded half of it apparently. Must've been a mistake that I thought would been fixed by now but apparently not...


----------



## Neutronic

ROH said they fixed it


----------



## The CRA1GER

Yes they did. Just watched the Main Event.


----------



## TankOfRate

Wrestlingfanfirst said:


> ROH here I come
> 
> Get ready to see my face on ROH at the next tapings.


Give WF a shout-out.


----------



## Bubz

*12/11/11*

*Bucks vs Bravados* - Great tv tag match with great action and a heel/heel match that actually worked, weird to see the Bravados almost playing the faces but it worked and the Bucks were awesome heels as usual. Harlem Bravado looked really impressive.

*ANX/WGTT promo* - WGTT aren't very good at promo's, so out come the ANX to save it thankfully. Not really anything of note here apart from ANX challeneged WGTT.

*Steen/ROH video package* - Awesome really is the only word for this whole thing including Corino's promo afterwards and the 'I'm an evil person' story. Can't wait to see where this goes, I know it's been said a lot but Steen is the best thing going in indie wrestling (including his PWG stuff).

*Wolves vs HOT* - Good match but it lacked structure and there was a silly strike exchange it could have done without near the end. The finish was a bit silly too, why not just have Eddie get the tag earlier and beat Elgin with the dragon sleeper? I don't see what that wouldn't have done that this finish did and it would have been better. The action was good for the most part though. Looking forward to Davey/Elgin.

A really fun episode IMO with two really good tv matches.


----------



## Corey

11/12 show in the books. Lost count of what number they're on so I'll just stick with the date. The lights were too fucking bright in the arena!

Bucks/Bravados was a fun little tag match. Crowd was kinda quiet because they didn't know who to cheer for though. Did hear some Bra-va-dos! chants, so that was definitely different. Are they making them faces now? I can't tell. Anyway. good action, fun match. ***1/2*

WGTT/ANX promo was terrible. All 4 guys just said really stupid shit. We're gonna show you what real men look like? You 2 are just ducks? Jesus...

Inside ROH was great. Loved reliving everything that's happened with Steen, and I legitly lol'ed after the Lethal/Bennett thing. "Experts say the chances of Brutal Bob reffing that match, are slim."

Wolves/HoT was actually really good. HoT look great as a team and had some nice tandem moves. It wasn't nearly as long as their first match so that's definitely a plus. Elgin seriously looked like a million bucks, as the guy always does. The knee he hit Davey with looked sooo fucking sick, and I'm REALLY looking forward to their match. The finish as a whole was just really flat but I guess it does setup the whole Eddie's trainer thing. Someone really needs to make a gif of Davey's face afterwards and send it to McQueen. Looks so confused. ****1/2*

Next week:

No idea!


----------



## The CRA1GER

Davey vs. Kyle this week.


----------



## peachchaos

I can't get into the matches since the lighting and camera work is so amateur, but I did check out this week's Inside ROH segment, which is usually the best part of the show anyway. Very solid recap of the Steen angle.


----------



## The CRA1GER

In a recent interview Charlie Haas stated that last weeks episode was viewed by 1 million people across SBG networks. I recall reading an Observer report recently that ROH's viewership was not far off from TNA. So, I hope these 2 reports hold some truth.


----------



## JasonLives

I seriously doubt 1 million viewers. Would be cool though.

The Observer report said their ratings werent far off TNA Impact´s. But thats normal since ratings are about percentage, number of households that get the station, amount of people watching TV at that time etc . ROH can have 100,000 viewers but have a 0.7 rating for example.


----------



## Fighter Daron

I heard a good 1.0 of rating.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH on Sinclair - Episode 2 - 1/10/11*

- WGTT segment was pretty meh but the Mike Bennett segment was actually pretty good. Great intro for him.

1. Jimmy Jacobs vs Mike Bennett
**1/4
lol at Nigel comparing Angle to Bennett 

- The Inside ROH Segment was good. Very enjoyable segment.

*2. ROH TV Title*
El Generico vs Jay Lethal
***1/2


----------



## "Dashing" CJ

These guys are so awesome :lmao


----------



## Meteora2004

I <3 the Briscoes.


----------



## jawbreaker

Now if only they could still wrestle well...


----------



## Corey

The CRA1GER said:


> Davey vs. Kyle this week.


Seriously? I thought Davey was facing Elgin. (I don't read the spoilers for the tapings)


----------



## seabs

*He had 2 matches. I'm not sure but when I read them I interpreted Davey/O'Reilly as an opener and not one of the main events but I could be wrong.*


----------



## KingCrash

Davey/Kyle is the main for the show since the other matches are Mike Mondo and Bennett going up against enhancers. 

Last week's show was good, thought that Wolves/HOT was a little bit better then the match they had at Tag Team Turmoil a couple months back besides the random spot of Truth arguing with the ref when Elgin was going for the pin. The Corino/Steen recap was also great.


----------



## Bubz

"Dashing" CJ said:


> These guys are so awesome :lmao


Holy shit, Briscoes are awesome :lmao.


----------



## McQueen

:lmao at that.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Priceless.

Briscoes reality show please.


----------



## buffalochipster

Good god, The Briscoes are the best tag team today.


----------



## unclerico

Is it me, or has the video editing of the backstage interviews been really odd this week? Sudden shifts to black and white, briefly zooming in for no apparent reason, etc. It's been really distracting.


----------



## spawnsyxx9

The show still looks really bush league with the white outs and horrible camera shots. Seriously they are owned by a corporation that owns TV stations. Do they not understand how bad the show looks.


----------



## Beatles123

spawnsyxx9 said:


> The show still looks really bush league with the white outs and horrible camera shots. Seriously they are owned by a corporation that owns TV stations. Do they not understand how bad the show looks.


Bischoff, is that you?

Patience!

Just enjoy the product for now. The presentation will come.


----------



## unclerico

Beatles123 said:


> Bischoff, is that you?
> 
> Patience!
> 
> Just enjoy the product for now. The presentation will come.


I honestly had no major problem with the presentation of the show before tonight. It was never great, but it also wasn't bad enough to distract me from what was going on. But the way they edited the interviews this week was just...ugh.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Nov. 19th*

- Two quirky, creative matches.
- Bennett channeling Chael Sonnen. Jamin Olivencia #cocaineisahellofadrug
- Two awesome, tobacco-spittin' Briscoes promos. Between which Jay & Mark switched hair with each other.

- Cameras giving me sea sickness


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Alright just got finished watching Episode 9:

-Mike Mondo is a great performer, I followed him throughout OVW earlier in the year and the end of last year and he has really came into his own. Don't know how the small man gimmick will play out in ROH though. I also like Alex Silva as well, I've only seen a couple of his matches in OVW past his debut but the guy has potential.

-Mike Bennett & J.O. was a pretty decent match, Bennett seems to picking up his pace in the ring and stringing together his offense a bit more and it definitely helps the style he wrestles and his matches.

-The Briscoes continue to be the MVPs of 2011 and the most standout personalities on the roster. Their consistency for the brand this year has been top notch. I can see why the Briscoes are my friend's favorite wrestlers.

-I've followed Caprice Coleman since his days in NWA back in 2009 and to this day I still love his promos. Great look, lots of charisma glad to see ROH pick him up.

-Davey Richards vs. Kyle O'Reilly was a great TV main event. KO continues to prove that progression > experience, while I didn't enjoy this match as much as Roddy/KO, I did love the reversals towards the ending stretch. All in all a solid show.


----------



## TRDBaron

Boy am i glad RoH is back on tv again, it's very difficult to follow storylines with no tv and PPV's so far apart.


----------



## jawbreaker

TRDBaron said:


> Boy am i glad RoH is back on tv again, it's very difficult to follow storylines with no tv and PPV's so far apart.


actually it's been much easier in the past to follow storylines without TV


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Yeah ROH has had a few consistency issues since integrating the TV show into their operations. But if you're following the TV show and iPPVs only then it should be a bit easier to follow for you. Its when you start adding DVDs, Live shows and other mediums to the fold is when it gets complicated. You should still get the gist of the storylines though, its not like they have any overly complex storylines.


----------



## EffectRaven

It seems that TV and iPPVs are the main continuity and the house shows are just kinda bonus


----------



## smitlick

*ROH on Sinclair - Episode 3 - 8/10/11*

1. Tommaso Ciampa vs Andy Ridge
**1/2

- What a helen hunt 

- Good promos from Strong & Richards in the Inside ROH segment

*2. ROH World Title*
Davey Richards vs Roderick Strong
***3/4

*ROH on Sinclair - Episode 4 - 15/10/11*

1. The Briscoe Brothers vs The All Night Express
**3/4

2. Michael Elgin vs Eddie Edwards
***1/2

*ROH on Sinclair - Episode 5 - 22/10/11*

1. TJ Perkins vs Mike Mondo
**1/4

*2. ROH TV Title*
Jay Lethal vs Mike Bennett
**3/4

*ROH on Sinclair - Episode 6 - 29/10/11*

1. Roderick Strong vs Kyle O'Reilly
***

2. Tommaso Ciampa vs Alex Silva
**

3. The Briscoe Brothers vs All Night Express
***1/4

After watching Episode 6 I've got a feeling Cabanas coming back to ROH in the next few months with Steen.

*ROH on Sinclair - Episode 7 - 5/11/11*

1. Michael Elgin vs Shiloh Jonze
*3/4

*2. Proving Ground*
Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander
**1/2


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Nov 26th*

- ******** vs. *******. Smart booking in Louisville.
- I'm really high on Elgin right now.
- Generico's dive made me smile.

- The only hope for Roddy's Double-Ho Seven gimmick is if it leads to Nigel fucking the girls.


----------



## jawbreaker

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> *Nov 26th*
> 
> - ******** vs. *******. Smart booking in Louisville.


:hmm:


----------



## EffectRaven

Just watched the Nov. 26th episode and I've come to the conclusion that I could watch Lethal and Generico wrestle all day, they have really good chemistry. This match wasn't as good as their first but I'd still put it around ***1/4-***1/2


----------



## Beatles123

Elgin is a STAR.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH on Sinclair - Episode 8 - 12/11/11*

1. The Bravado Brothers vs The Young Bucks
**1/4

2. The House of Truth vs The American Wolves
***1/2
"Truth Martini looking like the 4th member of the Bee Gees on crack" Quality stuff from Nigel


----------



## Dunno60

Thoughts after watching the 11/26 episode:

Roderick strong is quite possibly the least believable ladies man in history, and his vignettes hurt my brain. 

Caprice Coleman is a good talker, and Coleman/Alexander vs. The Briscoes was, I thought, a much better representation of what they are capable of than their match with WGTT, which I found to be clunky and overall not too great. 

Double Alabama Slam was awesome.


----------



## The_Real_Deal

Does nobody with the ability to upload a show watch it? I hate the way ROH streams it on the site so I'm just not watching it now.


----------



## smitlick

If i can download the stream once i get to watching it, i'll up it.


----------



## USAUSA1

I know ROH been around for 10 years and establish a base already, but for the newer viewers this promotion needs a lot of work just from the tv standpoint. If the Kevin Steen thing don't generate interest, than this tv show have no potential which is crazy because Cornette is a good writer.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH on Sinclair - Episode 9 - 19/11/11*

1. Alex Silva vs Mike Mondo
*3/4
Felt rehearsed.

2. Mike Bennett vs Jamin Olivencia
*1/2
Olivencia managed to come out looking better than Bennett....

3. Davey Richards vs Kyle O'Reilly
***3/4
I'd really like to see Rocky Romero return at FB 2011 and help Davey win the title. 
I'd also assume there setting up for Kyle to leave Daveys group.


i tried to rip the 26/11 show but for whatever reason my program only ripped the audio.


*ROH on Sinclair - Episode 10 - 26/11/11*

1. The Briscoe Brothers vs Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander
**
Love Jay calling one of them Shaniqua... Jay & Marks promos have been amazing for ROH on Sinclair.

2. Sean Casey & Raphael Constantine vs Michael Elgin
SQUASH

*3. ROH TV Title*
Jay Lethal vs El Generico
***1/4
lmao. Love the mowing the lawns joke.


----------



## jawbreaker

random observations on the 11/26 show:

- it's like ROH doesn't want the Briscoes to get over as heels. which sucks because when the fans are cheering for them they're absolutely intolerable.

- surprise! the Briscoes come out, the fans chant "man up", and then they have an absolutely intolerable match with Coleman and Alexander.

- Coleman is fine but I still know absolutely nothing about Cedric Alexander.

- the Elgin squash wasn't too great.

- zero interest in the Edwards training segment. I don't want to watch him wrestle Richards, and nothing they can do is going to make me want to at this point.

- the Roddy vignette made me laugh out loud. if that was the intention then it did a good job.

- Generico/Lethal was fine I guess.

I'm actually significantly less interested in Final Battle now than I was before I watched this show, mainly because I was reminded that the Briscoes-WGTT match is going to actually happen. I've seen them wrestle each other twice this year, plus a four-way. I don't need to see them wrestle again. And ROH appears intent on turning the Briscoes face again, which I have no interest in seeing either. I can't foresee myself ordering this show regardless of what Steen does.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*3rd Dec.*

Comfortably, the worst episode to date.

- Terrible commentary. Needed editing.
- Ciampa squash was too long. Loads of pacing issues, throughout this episode. Young Bucks rambled for way too long too.
- Steen looked like an indyriffic bum.
- Camp Strong. Very apt name. 
- They really need to stop doing skits with multi-person, simultaneous reaction shots.
- Don't remember anything about the main event.

- Plus point was the Ken Shamrock reference.


----------



## KingCrash

Liked the Steen/Corino/Cornette confrontation, didn't really mind Steen's look considering he's supposed to be the crazy madman they can't keep out. Main event was fine but nothing special and I don't know what to say about that Roddy promo.


----------



## EffectRaven

I liked this episode. The Steen confrontation was great and the main event was good. Roddy's segments are awkward but I do get a chuckle out of them


----------



## SHIRLEY

KingCrash said:


> Liked the Steen/Corino/Cornette confrontation, didn't really mind Steen's look considering he's supposed to be the crazy madman they can't keep out.


I do think that Steen's done a great job, over the past two years, of parlaying his indyrifficness into a Foley-ish gimmick.

However, this segment just showed his flaws, for me. New fans have been waiting for this larger-than-life, mythical creature to turn up and when he does, he's just a fat, angry nerd who's first language isn't English. He came off as being a lot less charismatic than Cornette, Corino and Jacobs.

This coming year will be a big test of his ability to main event, week-in-week-out.


----------



## KingCrash

I do think the language will be a little issue since he tends to become a bit harder to understand once he gets worked up during in-ring promos but for new fans they'll jump on board once Steen gets back in and starts to wreck havoc again. The video recaps of the Steen/Generico/Corino feud are nice but until they see Steen crushing people in the ring they won't get what older fans know.


----------



## seabs

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> - Ciampa squash was too long. Loads of pacing issues, throughout this episode.


*Most of Ciampa's squash matches have been pretty terribly booked. Most of them go too long to be effective squashes and in a lot of them job guys like Redwood get in WAAAAY to much offense to make Ciampa look the beast he should be booked as. Plus he's still yet to beat anyone of any worth in the company so why should anyone really care about him when he doesn't have Goldberg esque squashes, great matches or any kind of advancement after a year.*


----------



## Matt_Yoda

They book his (Ciampa's) matches like that so his opponent doesn't look too weak assumably.


----------



## Neutronic

Seabs said:


> *Most of Ciampa's squash matches have been pretty terribly booked. Most of them go too long to be effective squashes and in a lot of them job guys like Redwood get in WAAAAY to much offense to make Ciampa look the beast he should be booked as. Plus he's still yet to beat anyone of any worth in the company so why should anyone really care about him when he doesn't have Goldberg esque squashes, great matches or any kind of advancement after a year.*


I disagree, I think straight squash matches in a company built on competitive wrestling is stupid.

Ciampa looks dominate while his opponents dont look like shit.


----------



## USAUSA1

Neutronic said:


> I disagree, I think straight squash matches in a company built on competitive wrestling is stupid.
> 
> Ciampa looks dominate while his opponents dont look like shit.


No it doesn't, it's booking 101. Build a guy up as unstoppable until he meet his real challenge and now you have a money main event. This was done long before Bill Goldberg, this was done in JCP,Mid South,WWF,etc. any wrestling organization you can name.


----------



## Bubz

Loved the Steen segment, but that's about it.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

I just want throw in this after watching Roderick's most recent promo on inside ROH. Honest to goodness truth Roderick Strong's douchebag playboy gimmick is growing on me. Maybe its his forced acting or out-of-place presence within the context of his gimmick but I find his promos oddly enjoyable and laughable.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Matt_Yoda said:


> They book his (Ciampa's) matches like that so his opponent doesn't look too weak assumably.


Why protect Shiloh Jonze?


----------



## Neutronic

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Why protect Shiloh Jonze?


But why bury him completely

Tommaso is at the point where he doesnt need 30sec squash matches to get over


----------



## seabs

*Is he really over though? When they're using local talent to lose and make their own guys look great, what's the point in trying to protect them guys or give them some offence in order to make them look good when they're not likely to even be appearing again. Just makes your own guy look weaker.*


----------



## Bubz

I don't think Ciampa is over at all to be honest. There's hardly a reaction at all to the guy. I haven't been very impressed with him either.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Seabs said:


> *Is he really over though? When they're using local talent to lose and make their own guys look great, what's the point in trying to protect them guys or give them some offence in order to make them look good when they're not likely to even be appearing again. Just makes your own guy look weaker.*


I actually disagree partially. I really don't know if he's over or not, but letting the "jobber" get some offense doesn't make the guy look weak, IMO. As long as the guy doesn't sell the damage that much.


The squashes that come to mind are the handicap match with Elgin and the opening match at CZW's Night of Infamy 2011 with Uhaa Nation.


----------



## Last Chancery

Bubz said:


> I don't think Ciampa is over at all to be honest. There's hardly a reaction at all to the guy. I haven't been very impressed with him either.


I'd say whatever reaction he gets is from the more charismatic Embassy accompanying him to the ring. As for how impressive he is, while I'm not completely sold on him yet, personally, I do believe he has upside.


----------



## Manu_Styles

I think he´s doing right, but he is not in the "People throwing toilet paper at me" level yet.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

I say that they're doing the best they can with Ciampa at the moment. His alignment with the Embassy gives him his heat and I think they hope that it will rub off in him ala Vickie/Dolph. I doubt he'll get Jimmy Rave heat anytime soon though.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH on Sinclair - Episode 11 - 3/12/11*

1. Shiloh Jonze vs Tommaso Ciampa
*1/2

Really enjoyed the Steen/Corino segment

Also enjoyed the twins whoever they were.

2. The Young Bucks vs FutureShock
***1/4


----------



## EffectRaven

This weeks episode wasn't that great. ANX vs. WGTT was ok and that's all I'll say about, I have to agree with what's becoming the consensus and that's WGTT just don't have chemistry with ROH tag teams. This match made it quite apparent

On the brighter note, the build-up to Final Battle has been really good in my opinion


----------



## UltraPanda Black

I'm not really enjoying these ROH episodes on SBG. Some promos are really good *a la Keven Steen but for the most part a lot of these episodes just don't really excite me as much as I initially thought they would. =( Still will be tuning in week in and week out regardless.


----------



## Post-Modern Devil

A few thoughts on the show overall:

-I think that the shows are enjoyable, but are neither really exciting or making me seriously care. I'm having a hard time being emotionally invested in the shows and ROH is going to have to put on something better to truly convice viewers to pay for the product. However, I actually don't feel really embarrased to watch the product other than stuff like Roderick's lady man gimmick which is a major positive. Unlike WWE and TNA, ROH really doesn't put out anything that's mind-boggling stupid. 

-The storylines are okay, neither bad or good, but mostly logical and feel like they are building towards something. But personally, I feel its a good thing that storyline drama don't dominate the TV shows like it does for WWE or TNA. Storylines dominating the focus of the shows is okay when a storyline is written and executed well and has serious momentum behind it, but reeks of over-exaggeration and stupidity when the storylines aren't hugely entertaining. Its some ROH needs to work on, but its more of an issue in regards to the lack of seriously strong characters rather than pure booking.

Thoughts on some of the wrestlers:

-I like the cocky, smug personality of Roderick Strong but dislike the whole ladies' man thing. First of all, its completely pointless story wise since the show has no female characters other than Princess Mia and is almost a non-factor in how he interacts with anyone on the show. Secondly, he isn't convincing at all. Thirdly, it contrasts with Truth and Micheal Elgin making me wonder why he's a part of the group.

-Young Bucks = joke villians. Goofy, somewhat funny, and fun to watch in the ring (though kind of spotty), but _*impossible*_ to take seriously. I'm actually a fan of them, but I'm just salivating at the prospect of a badass wrestler like Steen coming in and owning them.

-Briscoes and Micheal Elgin might be my two most favorite wrestlers. With Richards, Future Shock, Bennett, Kenny King, and Lethal trailing by a mile.


----------



## jawbreaker

> -Young Bucks = joke villians. Goofy, somewhat funny, and fun to watch in the ring (though kind of spotty), but impossible to take seriously. I'm actually a fan of them, but I'm just salivating at the prospect of a badass wrestler like Steen coming in and owning them.


you do realize that that is exactly the point, right?


----------



## KingCrash

This week's episode just seemed like it was there, Bravados vs. C&C Wrestling Factory was ok for an undercard match and ANX/WGTT was fine if unremarkable. Can't remember a thing about the Perkins match or who he even faced.


----------



## Corey

So I haven't watched an episode since the Wolves/HoT match. Is there anything I really _need _to see?


----------



## EffectRaven

Jack Evans 187 said:


> So I haven't watched an episode since the Wolves/HoT match. Is there anything I really _need _to see?


Richards vs. O'Reilly from either the week after that match or two weeks after. Also the Steen/Corino segment


----------



## BKKsoulcity

Richards vs. O'Reilly is a DEF must watch!!! And after that if youre impressed by Kyle then head over to the next week where Future Shock and the Bucks go at it


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Just got done watching this past episode and my goodness it was hard to keep my attention on the show, it seems like they were all going through the motions. Even my daughter was drifting off elsewhere and she is easily entertained. I don't like to bitch all the time but despite the compaints about the HDNet Shows, at least they were able to keep me more invested. After a couple of their better episodes recently this was outright disappointing.


----------



## Corey

Didn't see this posted anywhere else, but The Briscoes vs. Strong & Elgin has been added to the tapings in Baltimore on January 7th. It's not a Proving Ground match, but The Briscoes have challenged HoT to put their paycheck for the night on the line since all 4 guys were a part of the losing team at Northern Aggression.


----------



## Chismo

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Didn't see this posted anywhere else, but The Briscoes vs. Strong & Elgin has been added to the tapings in Baltimore on January 7th. It's not a Proving Ground match, but The Briscoes have challenged HoT to put their paycheck for the night on the line since all 4 guys were a part of the losing team at Northern Aggression.


See, this is exactly why I hate the Proving Ground concept. I mean, this is a non-title match, so if HOT wins - they get their title shot anyway. So, the Proving Ground concept is just fucking bollocks.

Anyway, this match should be good, looking forward to Jay/Elgin exchanges.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Didn't see this posted anywhere else, but The Briscoes vs. Strong & Elgin has been added to the tapings in Baltimore on January 7th. It's not a Proving Ground match, but The Briscoes have challenged HoT to put their paycheck for the night on the line since all 4 guys were a part of the losing team at Northern Aggression.


i like the idea behind elgin and strong as a team, looks like a good match. 
hope WGTT won't get their rematch.


----------



## KingCrash

Didn't see this but apparently after another best-of this week the next two weeks will feature matches from the Carolina shows, on Jan. 7th it'll be the Honor Rumble and then on the 14th it'll be parts of the 80 min. match from the following night.


----------



## Corey

KingCrash said:


> Didn't see this but apparently after another best-of this week the next two weeks will feature matches from the Carolina shows, on Jan. 7th it'll be the Honor Rumble and then on the 14th it'll be parts of the 80 min. match from the following night.


That's pretty stupid imo. Gonna hurt your dvd sales if you're showing the major matches on free tv. If I can see the Rumble on tv then I may just download the rest of that show.


----------



## peachchaos

Well its pretty obvious they don't care about the sales of individual shows, just the compilation sets they've been putting out recently. 

Everything they're doing with the TV show sounds awful. Haven't watched in months and doesn't look like that's gonna change any time soon. Bummer. They were my favorite show during the HDNet era.


----------



## EffectRaven

KingCrash said:


> Didn't see this but apparently after another best-of this week the next two weeks will feature matches from the Carolina shows, on Jan. 7th it'll be the Honor Rumble and then on the 14th it'll be parts of the 80 min. match from the following night.


I think their mentality is that by showing good matches from those shows, it'll prompt people to want to buy them on DVD. Which is both a good and bad idea when you think about it


----------



## seabs

*That only really works when you have a stacked card. Shouldn't be a problem with the 80 minute tag because they can't show the full match (or barely half of it lol) and people who want to see a 80 minute tag will buy the show anyway. Showing the rumble is a bad idea though (if they do) because the card for that show is poor and if you give the main away for free then there's not really much else that will make people spend money on the show, especially when it's easy to download for free.*


----------



## Rickey

ROH has uploaded a match on their youtube channel from Episode 9 of the show.






Probably more so a treat for the new year instead of a regular thing. I know some people said they had problems with watching the episodes on their website.

I remember Truth saying "If Eddie..._was with meeeee_" and the way he kept saying it making me smile. Also *spoilers I guess* I remember enjoying the transitions from the arm bar to ankle lock and the rear naked choke(I believe) transitioned into an ankle lock. I think I enjoyed the submission transitions more than the strikes.

Wasn't really a fan of the ending, it made sense but...I don't know.


----------



## pizzajoel

If anything the honor rumble dvd will be part of a two pack, to compensate a crappy card. It's not as if they're giving away Steen vs Corino on free TV.


----------



## pizzajoel

If you're going to give away something free, why not put out a classic OR something at least a year old so the main DVD sales aren't squandered. How about reshowing some key matches to the El Generico-Kevin Steen fued, to help build part 2. Or showing ROH champ Davey Richards besting WWE champ Daniel Bryan on the final countdown tour.


----------



## Corey

Three new matches signed for Baltimore's taping:

Davey Richards & Kyle O'Reilly vs. Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander
Eddie Edwards vs. Mike Mondo
Tommaso Ciampa vs. TJ Perkins

First two do absolutely nothing for me but the last one could be good.


----------



## Chismo

Yeah, Ciampa vs Perkins could be good, just like Elgin vs Perkins.


----------



## dezpool

Tommaso Ciampa vs. TJP has the potential to be a pretty good match. I'm looking forward to TJP working his way up to bigger matches.


----------



## KingCrash

Ciampa/TJP should be good and it'll be interesting if they start to tease something with FutureShock with O'Reilly teaming up with Davey but I have no interest in Mondo/Edwards.


----------



## jawbreaker

Ciampa/TJP alone makes me wish I was still in Baltimore so I could go see this. Also the prospect of an Adam Cole singles match. And maybe a WGTT heel turn (not because I care about them, but I would like to hear an arena full of people boo them).

Oh well. Maybe they'll come back over the summer.


----------



## Scavo

Watched ROH's Christmas YT present(even no it doesn't look like that, judging by the match):

*Davey Richards vs. Kyle O'Reilly - Non Title*

Tehnically, this was very solid, but boy, this was unexciting and almost underwhelming to watch. There were a lot of things missing here. And why on earth this wasn't tested under that horrid Proving Ground rules? Typical Cornette brilliant shit.
*
****


----------



## EffectRaven

Seriously I want to know what is going on with Adam Cole. He's still a regular member of the roster but O'Reilly has been teaming with Richards so much lately and is scheduled to team with him for the next few shows

Hopefully it sets him up for a heel turn because he's a brilliant heel


----------



## ROHFan19

EffectRaven said:


> Seriously I want to know what is going on with Adam Cole. He's still a regular member of the roster but O'Reilly has been teaming with Richards so much lately and is scheduled to team with him for the next few shows
> 
> Hopefully it sets him up for a heel turn because he's a brilliant heel


I really wish Cole would turn heel. If they aren't going to build up Cole and O'Reilly has a tag team, considering they've been burying them since the Bucks came back...split them up. It freshens up the mid card and both can work extremely well in singles.


----------



## KingCrash

EffectRaven said:


> Seriously I want to know what is going on with Adam Cole. He's still a regular member of the roster but O'Reilly has been teaming with Richards so much lately and is scheduled to team with him for the next few shows
> 
> Hopefully it sets him up for a heel turn because he's a brilliant heel


It's be nice but I think either FutureShock or Cole himself need a couple of wins to make people care while they build up tension between Cole & O'Reilly, to my knowledge I don't think Cole's won a singles match yet in ROH.


----------



## EmbassyForever

KingCrash said:


> It's be nice but I think either FutureShock or Cole himself need a couple of wins to make people care while they build up tension between Cole & O'Reilly, to my knowledge I don't think Cole's won a singles match yet in ROH.


cole beat corino, SOTF 2010.


----------



## seabs

*https://www.rohwrestling.com/news/kenny-king-goes-it-alone-maryland

Kenny King vs Matt Jackson added to the tapings.*


----------



## EmbassyForever

i never saw Matt in a single match (did he was vs Kaz in TNA? or was it Nick?), sounds ok..


----

*Lethal vs. Bennett, TV Title on the line, No Time Limit. 
*https://www.rohwrestling.com/news/bennett-gets-chance-baltimore

:hmm:


----------



## Chismo

Ah, Bennett wins. Finally.


----------



## KingCrash

I think Lethal still walks out with the title Sat., they have to do Roddy/Lethal at least since Strong got the draw in a Proving Ground match.


----------



## peachchaos

I truly regret shaking Jim Cornette's hand and congratulating him in Chicago Ridge at the first TV tapings. 

Everything since BITW has been such a let down. Thank God for Kevin Steen and PWG.

Maybe a talent swap with Chikara will spice things up a bit, but its not really the talent that I have an issue with anyway.


----------



## Neutronic

I think Bennett should've won at FB tbh


----------



## seabs

*Bennett winning that match after losing at Final Battle would be stupid. Almost as stupid at having Bennett lose again. Lose-lose situation. Lethal's got the belt because he's had mainstream exposure in TNA so he's keeping it longer. They're already billing Lethal vs Davey as champ vs champ which kinda gives the result away too and you'd imagine they're gonna do Strong vs Lethal for the belt before Lethal drops it.*


----------



## Neutronic

I'm pretty sure Tommaso is getting the belt

Would make sense


----------



## Rickey

Neutronic said:


> I'm pretty sure Tommaso is getting the belt
> 
> Would make sense


Eventually maybe, but they've kinda been building toward a Bennett title win since Daniels had the belt.


----------



## Bubz

Theres no way Lethal is losing the belt yet especially with the title vs title match happening. Oh, and I've never seen a YB in a singles match.


----------



## EmbassyForever

https://www.rohwrestling.com/news/breaking-news
*Chris Hero has signed and is officially confirmed for "The Homecoming 2012" on January 20th in Philadelphia, PA. *

Steen-Hero?


----------



## Bubz

Yes! Hero!


----------



## Manu_Styles

Hero vs Steen, Richards or TJP please


----------



## Corey

Please stay, Hero!

He needs to face either Steen or Elgin.


----------



## Rickey




----------



## Neutronic

Briscoes stop being so awesome


----------



## SHIRLEY

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## KingCrash

At this point the Briscoes don't even need to wrestle; I just want promos once a week.

And I think Hero is going to face Elgin in Philly, apparently they had a very good match in Canada last year and if Hero isn't staying for long might as well put over once of the guys you're pushing hard right now.


----------



## Neutronic

ROH videos get so many dislike trolls it's ridiculous


----------



## Beatles123

Don't care what people say, the Briscoes are reason enough to watch ROH, for promos like this alone!

Also, HERO!


----------



## seabs

*Those Briscoes videos need to become more regular. Who else could get away with pulling blades and shotguns in a wrestling promo. Mark was amazing in that one.*


----------



## smitlick

The Briscoes need there own TV show. They would be like the white trash Kenan and Kel.


----------



## Chismo

Rickey said:


>


Holy Batman, what a video!:lmao


----------



## Neutronic

Can't help but love Mark's facial expressions


----------



## peachchaos

that was great
like something outta trailer park boys


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

That was a great video. It's a shame ROH's videos constantly get downvoted, most likely from a bot.


----------



## Neutronic

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> That was a great video. It's a shame ROH's videos constantly get downvoted, most likely from a bot.


I watched the video when it was first uploaded, had 20 likes and 1 dislike

Refreshed after watching it

30 likes 24 dislikes


----------



## Bubz

Holy shit at that Briscoes promo :lmao. They just get more and more awesome. I'm guessing Briscoes are complete faces now? They will never work as heels because they are too damn funny and entertaining not to like.


----------



## JasonLives

*New television clearances in five states* 



> Salt Lake City, Utah
> KUTV (CBS) began airing Ring of Honor on January 7th, 2012 - Saturdays 1:30am
> KMYU (MYTV) began airing Ring of Honor on January 7th, 2012 - Saturday 9pm
> 
> Austin, Texas
> KEYE (CBS) began airing Ring of Honor on January 7th, 2012 - Saturdays 12:30am
> 
> West Palm Beach, FL
> WTCN (MYTV) began airing Ring of Honor on January 7th, 2012 Saturday 8-9pm
> WTVX (CW) began airing Ring of Honor on January 7th, 2012 – Saturdays 11pm-12M
> 
> Medford, Oregon
> KTVL (CBS) will air Ring of Honor starting on January 16th, 2012 - Saturdays 11:30pm
> 
> Grand Rapids, Michigan
> WWMT (CBS) will air Ring of Honor starting on March 3rd, 2012 - Saturdays 12:30am.
> WWMT.2 (CW) will air Ring of Honor starting on March 3rd. 2012 - Saturdays 11pm.
> 
> Lansing, Michigan
> WLAJ (ABC) will start airing Ring of Honor on March 3rd, 2012 - Saturdays at 11pm.
> WLAJ (CW 100+) will start airing Ring of Honor on March 2nd, 2012 – Fridays at 2am


----------



## smitlick

They really need TV in Philly and NY.


----------



## heyman deciple

I've been saying for a while now whoever is responsible for the Bricoes and Mike Bennett's internet content should be producing ROH TV.

They are easily more entertaining and cutting edge than what you see on SBG.


----------



## Bubz

Has there been anything worth watching at all since like the sixth episode? I neve hear or see any talk of how the matches are anymore, which can't bo good.


----------



## heyman deciple

Bubz said:


> Has there been anything worth watching at all since like the sixth episode? I neve hear or see any talk of how the matches are anymore, which can't bo good.


the matches most weeks are decent to above average, better than most weekly wrestling television shows.

It's just the shows have left alot to be desited IMO, it's why personally I don't talk much about it.

As I do enjoy the wrestling but the other stuff going around it, Eh.

I find more overall entertainment value in the video wires.


----------



## scrilla

heyman deciple said:


> I've been saying for a while now whoever is responsible for the Bricoes and Mike Bennett's internet content should be producing ROH TV.


probably themselves lol


----------



## KingCrash

Show was pretty good this week with the footage from Southern Defiance, WGTT/HOT was a solid tag team match and Perkins/Lethal was fun with the crowd for that seeming louder then most of tv taping shows.


----------



## EmbassyForever

LOL. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSwWOY1iQiE


----------



## Corey

I love it!


----------



## EmbassyForever

This week show was good, TJP/Jay was very good, Bennet/Cole was ok and even the ME was pretty ok, the finish was great.


----------



## USAUSA1

heyman deciple said:


> the matches most weeks are decent to above average, better than most weekly wrestling television shows.
> 
> It's just the shows have left alot to be desited IMO, it's why personally I don't talk much about it.
> 
> As I do enjoy the wrestling but the other stuff going around it, Eh.
> 
> I find more overall entertainment value in the video wires.


It has more to do with lack of strong personalities. That's what Smoky Mountain and ECW had that really made their syndication show must see. ROH strongest personalities is Nigel(who is announcing) and Briscoes. I believe if the Briscoe Brothers got 50% of the tv time every week the shows would be more enjoyable and get more attention because of their strong personalities. They are the Sandman and Tommy Dreamer's of Ring of Honor.

It would be cool if ROH would use their international connections and bring in guys for tv tapings sometimes.


----------



## heyman deciple

USAUSA1 said:


> It has more to do with lack of strong personalities. That's what Smoky Mountain and ECW had that really made their syndication show must see. ROH strongest personalities is Nigel(who is announcing) and Briscoes. I believe if the Briscoe Brothers got 50% of the tv time every week the shows would be more enjoyable and get more attention because of their strong personalities. They are the Sandman and Tommy Dreamer's of Ring of Honor.
> 
> It would be cool if ROH would use their international connections and bring in guys for tv tapings sometimes.


We are being promised some NOAH guys in 2012 but I'll believe it when I see it. I don't follow NOAH that closely so I wouldn't even know who's viable to bring in other than the usual been there done that suspects.

As for TV, your right about the Briscoes, Jimmy Jacobs would also benefit from some more TV time as he's a good promo. Same for Mike Bennett, Prince Nana, RD Reynolds, Kevin Steen, El Generico (Generico's more entertaining than dynamic), ect.

They have the guys to create more dynamic television if they choose to.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

I really enjoyed this past week's episode showing footage from Southern Defiance. Lethal/TJP was a solid match that showcase two strong workers and I liked the main event between HoT and WGTT; I especially dug the ending stretch to that match.


----------



## seabs

*Actually interested in watching an episode of this after listening to the FIVE THOUSAND DOLLARS story from the last tapings.*


----------



## smitlick

*ROH on Sinclair - Episode 12 - 10/12/11*

1. The Bravado Brothers vs Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander
**1/2

2. Chris Silvio vs TJ Perkins
**1/4

3. Worlds Greatest Tag Team vs The All Night Express
***1/4
I know people criticize WGTT a lot but this was a lot better then most people usually give WGTT credit for.



*ROH on Sinclair - Episode 13 - 17/12/11*

1. Andy Ridge vs Eddie Edwards
**1/2

2. Michael Elgin vs Davey Richards
***3/4 
Davey no selling the title shot afterwards annoyed me a lot... This angle should have happened over 2 episodes and should've made one of them heel.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Just got done watching this past week's episode (NC 8-Man Tag):

-I had my doubt about this match, but I was really entertained by it and it kept my interest for what they showed (obviously editing out the slower stretches of the match for time constraints).

-Eddie Edwards was the real star of this match IMO, a lot of people on this forum give him hell and then some but he plays a fantastic underdog babyface I don't care what anyone says. I loved the exchanges between him and Mark Briscoe, and that table bump at the end was nasty.

-"How do we distributate the $10,000.00?" lmao Mark is catching up with Jay in these promos, about time they're letting him talk.

-Loved the Greensboro crowd as well they were hot througout the match and bought into all of the right spots including the finish; North Carolina is an underrated state for wrestling crowds.

All in all another enjoyable road episode for ROH.


----------



## Neutronic

Cant wait to see King vs Matt


----------



## USAUSA1

I like Steen promo, he is really a star. We need more Steen and Briscoes promos because they raw and I like that. 

Ricky Reyes did a great job. 

Good show


----------



## SAMCRO

Where's ROH? says on my guide its on at 11:30 but American Idol is on WTH? every sunday on Fox at 11:30 its supposed to be on, but American Idol is on and i don't even see that listed on my guide at all.


----------



## CM Skittle

Evil Ed said:


> Where's ROH? says on my guide its on at 11:30 but American Idol is on WTH? every sunday on Fox at 11:30 its supposed to be on, but American Idol is on and i don't even see that listed on my guide at all.


The football game went an hour long so it will probably be on an hour later than usual.


----------



## SAMCRO

CM Skittle said:


> The football game went an hour long so it will probably be on an hour later than usual.


Oh ya you're right it just came on an hour late.


----------



## heyman deciple

This may have been one of my favoite ROH TV's to date.

I have been a little critical of the show lately but this week was really good.

The Edwards-Mondo opener was fantastic.

enjoyed the promos from Steen and Nana & RD.

The Cornette-Briscoes segment came off well.

WGTT were beasts on the mic, just thought Shelton over used one particular insult for the fans too much. The guy went to college he should have a vocabulary.

It was nice seeing Ricky Reyes again.

The only match that didn't really work for me was the "main event" as it didn't really feel like a main event and it kind of fell apart with the focus on the secondaries.

All in all though very enjoyable show.


----------



## Chismo

Enjoyed this week's show:

- nice Final Battle highlights
- the Edwards/Mondo match was very good
- Barrister is so awesome!
- the segment with DemBoys and Cornette was excellent
- WGTT cut a good promo, especially Haas. Their heel run has some good potential.
- main event was decent until the stupid ending


----------



## EmbassyForever

Twitter.

BJ Whitmer/Lethal in a proving ground match (2/17/12 Cincinnati, OH)


----------



## Corey

I'm likin these fresh matchups for Cincinatti. (Y)


----------



## Bubz

:lmao Whitmer. Seriously one of the dullest wrestlers I've ever seen.


----------



## heyman deciple

Bubz said:


> :lmao Whitmer. Seriously one of the dullest wrestlers I've ever seen.


I always liked BJ Whitmer.

He never failed at having great matches with Jimmy Jacobs and his Barbed Wire match with Necro Butcher in 06 was just brutal.

Here's hoping he has his working boots on for the Proving Ground match.


----------



## Corey

He looked pretty good in his DGUSA match a couple months ago against Brodie Lee, didn't see any ring rust.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Not a fan of Whitmer but he's a midcard face that'll get a reaction, at least in the short term. Could be useful in the Chikara stuff, since he was integral to the CZW feud.

Also had a decent match with Davey recently. Can't remember the promotion.


----------



## Chismo

Hopefully Whitmer sides with Steen.


----------



## Bubz

I would dig him siding with Steen.


----------



## EmbassyForever

This week on ROH Wrestling.

Eddie Edawrds/Mike Mondo - ***1/4, good match, Mondo isn't that bad in my opinion.
Ricky Reyes/Roderick Strong - **3/4, another good match, good to see Reyes back, wish we see him more.
Matt Jackson/Kenny King - ***1/2, best match of the night. they have a great chemistry together.

Overall: maybe one of the best shows in SBG, everything thing there was pretty good, even WGTT promo.


----------



## EffectRaven

I just noticed that Mike Mondo has been added to ROH's roster page on their website and Homicide as well as Rhyno have been taken off.

Good stuff in my opinion. Mondo is a solid worker and has an entertaining gimmick. He'll be a great addition to the undercard


----------



## smitlick

i think Mondo has a contract with ROH now.


----------



## heyman deciple

EffectRaven said:


> I just noticed that Mike Mondo has been added to ROH's roster page on their website and Homicide as well as Rhyno have been taken off.
> 
> Good stuff in my opinion. Mondo is a solid worker and has an entertaining gimmick. He'll be a great addition to the undercard


Rhyno amounted to a whole lot of nothing in ROH.

You would think after they went out of their way to have him at the SBG press confrence they would have had some kind of plan for him.

But after his little deal with the Embassy and Homicide he faded away.

You would think they would have at least taken advantage of his star power on the way out and had him put somebody over.

Maybe Elgin since alot of people say Elgin reminds them of Rhino.

Could have been a nice little moment if they built it up.


----------



## McQueen

Whitmer looks so old in that picture.


----------



## Corey

Surprised I didn't see this posted, but Richards vs. Lethal has been signed for the February 4th TV Tapings. It's a rematch for the World Title.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

BJ Whitmer looks like Hank Hill with blonde hair.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Good for Mondo. I like him. Not that great on the mic, but he's better than most in ROH, plus he has a character.


----------



## Last Chancery

McQueen said:


> Whitmer looks so old in that picture.


But he's in the best shape of his life!


----------



## NikkiSixx

I don't have any problem with Mike Mondo in the ring (though I haven't really paid attention to his matches), but I really wish he wouldn't cut promos. His psychotic (or "I haven't been taking my ADD meds!") promo style just makes me roll my eyes at how bad it is.


----------



## peachchaos

Mike Mondo could be money as ROH's Zach Ryder but they just have no idea how to get anyone over like that.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Just started getting ROH on TV down here about two weeks ago. So far, so good. Haven't had an "indy" on TV down here in South Florida since MLW and IWA: Puerto Rico were on Sunshine Network in the early 2000's. Excited to see how ROH does moving forward with this new venture.


----------



## Last Chancery

Joel Anthony said:


> Just started getting ROH on TV down here about two weeks ago. So far, so good. Haven't had an "indy" on TV down here in South Florida since MLW and IWA: Puerto Rico were on Sunshine Network in the early 2000's. Excited to see how ROH does moving forward with this new venture.


Don't you guys get FCW there? I'd kill to be able to watch/see a show of theirs.


----------



## seabs

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Surprised I didn't see this posted, but Richards vs. Lethal has been signed for the February 4th TV Tapings. It's a rematch for the World Title.


*Didn't Davey win clean? The fuck are they having a rematch for?*


----------



## Chismo

Davey requested it. Apparently, Lethal was on the "verge of victory" when he was about to deliver his flying elbow, but Strong distracted him. Davey won, but now he offered Lethal a "fair and clean" rematch.


----------



## Bubz

I'd guess it's just because they want that match on tv as well, but if that was the case why not just have the match on tv instead of at a dvd show.

EDIT: Ah, didn't realise the match had a screwy finish. Davey being the man of honour after all.


----------



## Legend

Also, I'm surprised anyone cares. Everyone prefers the old style of ROH booking, and when did their title contenders make 100% sense? All you had to do was turn up with a pair of tights during Dragon's reign and you got a shot.


----------



## Chismo

Yeah, Dragon and Nigel had 38 defenses in 15-16 months.


----------



## EffectRaven

Not sure where else to put this but I just ordered my combo tickets to the ROH/Chikara doubleshot in Chicago in April. Front-Row both events!!!

On-topic: Having Davey vs. Lethal on TV isn't a bad idea. Lethal earned his original title shot and got screwed out of it. Plus it gives them a big match for the next TV tapings


----------



## Corey

3 more matches signed for the tapings:

TJ Perkins vs. Mike Bennett
Kyle O'Reilly vs. Michael Elgin
The Young Bucks vs. Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander


----------



## Chismo

Looking forward to Perkins/Prodigy and especially Elgin/Kyle, they had an amazing contest at SOTF.


----------



## Bubz

Elgin/Kyle should be good.


----------



## Neutronic

Seabs said:


> *Didn't Davey win clean? The fuck are they having a rematch for?*


Roderick came out

The Philly match started off slow but was insanely good during the climax.

Not as good as Generico/Davey but better than Davey/Eddie Final Battle


----------



## Neutronic

JoeRulz said:


> Yeah, Dragon and Nigel had 38 defenses in 15-16 months.


Which I always thought was stupid booking and devalued the matches

I mean, just look at some of the guys Dragon faced

Lance Storm
Rocky f'ing Romero
Kamala (I dont even remember that)
Sonjay Dutt got a title shot for god's sake

And then when you also factory in Dragon's title reign, let's look at how many rematches he had

2 Matches with Joe
3 matches with Delirious
4 Matches with Roderick
2 Matches with Aries
4 Matches with Colt
4 Matches with Nigel

People complain that Davey and Roddy have had like 3 matches, I can't imagine how much people would complain if that booked like that today.

I'm too lazy to look at Nigel's rematches but I'll just say

He defended the belt vs Erick Stevens, Larry Sweeney (RIP), Vic Viper (no clue) Kaio (no clue), D-Lo Brown which was stupid enough, but then he had a 5 star classic against Ruckus!


----------



## seabs

*Danielson did the open contract gimmick during his title reign so yeah there was a reason. I'm fine with Davey and Roddy having a million title matches together as long as they're all great matches. That's the difference.

The Storm match was awesome btw and the Romero and Dutt matches were both good too. Kamala match happened in another promotion.*


----------



## Neutronic

Having such random opponents devalues matches, at least in my opinion


----------



## jawbreaker

Neutronic said:


> Having such random opponents devalues matches, at least in my opinion


Your opinion is uninformed.

And also dangerously close to "wrong". Name a title defense that happened in ROH before 2008 that wasn't worthwhile, or devalued the belt, or was "random" without any storyline reasoning, or whatever you want to say. I can think of maybe three.


----------



## smitlick

jawbreaker said:


> Your opinion is uninformed.
> 
> And also dangerously close to "wrong". Name a title defense that happened in ROH before 2008 that wasn't worthwhile, or devalued the belt, or was "random" without any storyline reasoning, or whatever you want to say. I can think of maybe three.


1. Xavier vs Low Ki (Unscripted)
2. Xavier vs Jay Briscoe (All Star Extravaganza)
3. Samoa Joe vs Tom Carter vs Matt Stryker vs Colt Cabana (Epic Encounter)
4. Samoa Joe vs Dan Maff (Wrestlerave 03)
5. Samoa Joe vs BJ Whitmer (Wrath of the Racket)
6. Samoa Joe vs Matt Stryker (Reborn Stage 2)
7. Samoa Joe vs Trent Acid (Testing the Limit)
8. Samoa Joe vs Rocky Romero (Gold)
9. Bryan Danielson vs Rocky Romero (Steel Cage Warfare)
10. Bryan Danielson vs Jimmy Rave (4th Anniversary
11. Bryan Danielson vs BJ Whitmer vs Jimmy Jacobs (Throwdown)
12. Bryan Danielson vs Sonjay Dutt (Death Before Dishonor 4)
13. Homicide vs Jimmy Rave (5th Year Festival NYC)
14. Takeshi Morishima vs Homicide (5th Year Festival Philly) Debatable i guess. Was a bad match but set up good things to come.
15. Takeshi Morishima vs BJ Whitmer (5th Year Festival Dayton)
16. Takeshi Morishima vs Shingo (Good Times, Great Memories)
17. Takeshi Morishima vs BJ Whitmer (Respect Is Earned)
18. Takeshi Morishima vs Adam Pearce (Driven)
19. Takeshi Morishima vs Jimmy Rave (Driven)


----------



## jawbreaker

Going to remove all the ones that were as a result of someone winning something that guaranteed them a title shot:

1. Xavier vs Low Ki (Unscripted) - arguably devalued the belt, but in context makes a ton of sense as far as giving the promotion a legit heel.

3. Samoa Joe vs Tom Carter vs Matt Stryker vs Colt Cabana (Epic Encounter) - not a "real" title match, purely to establish Joe as a dominant fighting champion.

4. Samoa Joe vs Dan Maff (Wrestlerave 03) - got Maff over huge, wasn't a bad match and didn't hurt anyone

5. Samoa Joe vs BJ Whitmer (Wrath of the Racket) - got Whitmer over

7. Samoa Joe vs Trent Acid (Testing the Limit) - One.

8. Samoa Joe vs Rocky Romero (Gold) - eh, not great but not terrible, a filler defense before Punk's next shot

11. Bryan Danielson vs BJ Whitmer vs Jimmy Jacobs (Throwdown) - Two.

12. Bryan Danielson vs Sonjay Dutt (Death Before Dishonor 4) - Three.

13. Homicide vs Jimmy Rave (5th Year Festival NYC) - Haven't seen this one. Maybe four.

14. Takeshi Morishima vs Homicide (5th Year Festival Philly)
15. Takeshi Morishima vs BJ Whitmer (5th Year Festival Dayton)
16. Takeshi Morishima vs Shingo (Good Times, Great Memories)
17. Takeshi Morishima vs BJ Whitmer (Respect Is Earned)
18. Takeshi Morishima vs Adam Pearce (Driven)
19. Takeshi Morishima vs Jimmy Rave (Driven)

Morishima's reign was all about establishing the belt by making Morishima look like a super monster who nobody could beat. All the squashes and bad matches were part of that angle, and it all built up to Nigel's title win.

Interestingly, you didn't name a single defense from Aries' first reign, even though he defended the belt the most frequently of any champion ever (except maybe Danielson).


----------



## smitlick

jawbreaker said:


> Going to remove all the ones that were as a result of someone winning something that guaranteed them a title shot:
> 
> 1. Xavier vs Low Ki (Unscripted) - arguably devalued the belt, but in context makes a ton of sense as far as giving the promotion a legit heel.
> 
> 3. Samoa Joe vs Tom Carter vs Matt Stryker vs Colt Cabana (Epic Encounter) - not a "real" title match, purely to establish Joe as a dominant fighting champion.
> 
> 4. Samoa Joe vs Dan Maff (Wrestlerave 03) - got Maff over huge, wasn't a bad match and didn't hurt anyone
> 
> 5. Samoa Joe vs BJ Whitmer (Wrath of the Racket) - got Whitmer over
> 
> 7. Samoa Joe vs Trent Acid (Testing the Limit) - One.
> 
> 8. Samoa Joe vs Rocky Romero (Gold) - eh, not great but not terrible, a filler defense before Punk's next shot
> 
> 11. Bryan Danielson vs BJ Whitmer vs Jimmy Jacobs (Throwdown) - Two.
> 
> 12. Bryan Danielson vs Sonjay Dutt (Death Before Dishonor 4) - Three.
> 
> 13. Homicide vs Jimmy Rave (5th Year Festival NYC) - Haven't seen this one. Maybe four.
> 
> 14. Takeshi Morishima vs Homicide (5th Year Festival Philly)
> 15. Takeshi Morishima vs BJ Whitmer (5th Year Festival Dayton)
> 16. Takeshi Morishima vs Shingo (Good Times, Great Memories)
> 17. Takeshi Morishima vs BJ Whitmer (Respect Is Earned)
> 18. Takeshi Morishima vs Adam Pearce (Driven)
> 19. Takeshi Morishima vs Jimmy Rave (Driven)
> 
> Morishima's reign was all about establishing the belt by making Morishima look like a super monster who nobody could beat. All the squashes and bad matches were part of that angle, and it all built up to Nigel's title win.
> 
> Interestingly, you didn't name a single defense from Aries' first reign, even though he defended the belt the most frequently of any champion ever (except maybe Danielson).


4 and 5 are just wrong. They should have been built to getting title shots, not just put there and hoped to get over and they clearly didn't get over to the point of Gabe wanting to do anything decent with either for awhile.

And Morishimas reign should never have defended the belt like he did. Instead of building him like a monster and then taking the title which would've made sense it was done in reverse which didn't. The only reason Morishima is let off is because he had good matches with Danielson & Nigel. He really shouldn't have beaten Homicide after losing to Joe.


----------



## Bubz

Danielson vs Rave and Homicide vs Rave are both really good title matches. Infact Danielson/Rave was one of the first ROH matches I saw and it got me interested in the product.

I loved Morishimas title run. I could watch him squash the likes of BJ and Pearce for ages. That's all that was needed imo to establish him as a monster that only the top top guys stood the slightest chance against so it was a big deal when they got their title shots.


----------



## jawbreaker

Maff also pinned Joe at the previous show. Whitmer's shot was their debut in Whitmer's hometown. Both of those were fine for the time and did more than Joe being in a random tag would have done.

Completely disagree regarding Morishima's reign. He was booked as the top guy in the company and had the belt almost immediately, rather than being booked stronger than the champ despite not having the title, which is what really devalues the belt (look at Richards and Black during Lynn, Aries, Strong, and Edwards' reigns). Maybe he should have beaten Joe in retrospect, but I think that was done just so that people would be more shocked when he beat Homicide.


----------



## FITZ

What's wrong with Danielson/Sonjay Dutt? It was in the middle of the CZW feud and the show was the culmination of that feud. I liked the idea of putting Danielson in the ring with one of the more successful guys to come out of CZW. 

I like the idea of a fighting champion as well. When you say will take on anyone at any time you should take on all sorts of people. And when the champion beats everyone he looks awesome and unstoppable. When someone finally takes the belt off him it looks like a big deal.


----------



## Chismo

Shima's reign was the third best in ROH history (behind Nigel and Joe) and it was perfectly booked. You could do so much experiments with Shima as the champ, which they used to perfection. In the end, Nigel's win was huge because of the previous booking.



TaylorFitz said:


> I like the idea of a fighting champion as well. When you say will take on anyone at any time you should take on all sorts of people. And when the champion beats everyone he looks awesome and unstoppable. When someone finally takes the belt off him it looks like a big deal.


This.


----------



## seabs

*Rave won a title shot by winning something btw. Think it was the 6 man tournament. The Morishima/SHINGO match was a title match because it was SHINGO's last match in the US (right?) and he said he'd leave if he couldn't win the belt.*


----------



## jawbreaker

That was why he got the shot against Danielson, yeah. Not sure about Homicide (my late 06-early 07 ROH viewing is pretty scarce).


----------



## F5uits

Pretty sure Rave got the shot against Homicide just because of the little streak he had going at the end of '06, beating Nigel a couple of times, winning two matches at Final Battle, and also even upsetting Homicide before he won the belt at Black Friday Fallout.

Also, Romero had the shot against Dragon because of the Rottweilers winning Trios Tournament 2005 and getting to pick any match he wanted. I mean, it was on a stacked show with a feud ending cage main event, didn't go too long, and set up Danielson/Storm. Fine by me.


----------



## smitlick

jawbreaker said:


> Maff also pinned Joe at the previous show. Whitmer's shot was their debut in Whitmer's hometown. Both of those were fine for the time and did more than Joe being in a random tag would have done.
> 
> Completely disagree regarding Morishima's reign. He was booked as the top guy in the company and had the belt almost immediately, rather than being booked stronger than the champ despite not having the title, which is what really devalues the belt (look at Richards and Black during Lynn, Aries, Strong, and Edwards' reigns). Maybe he should have beaten Joe in retrospect, but I think that was done just so that people would be more shocked when he beat Homicide.


Morishima didn't even deserve the shot. He lost to Joe first up and then gets a shot? As well as never getting the win back on Joe before Joe leaves plus beating Homicide for the title in an awful match. 

Winning the title without any build up or even a fucking win isn't good booking. Then having title squash matches made it look even worse. Also completely killed guys like Whitmer/Pearce etc.


----------



## EmbassyForever

RING OF HONOR 1.28.2012:

Ciampa/TJ Perkins: ***1/4.
Elgin/Grizly shitwood: ***, It was pretty good, Elgin's awesome.
MainEvent, C&C/New American Wolves: ***3/4. WOW, what a fantastic match. 

GREAT GREAT GREAT show, Baltimore Rulez.


----------



## Mr mittens

Probably the best show so far for overall in-ring quality

- Don't really get the Embassy rebranding however Ciampa is really growing on me. His knees in the corner to Project Ciampa is one of the most legit finishing combinations I've seen. Project Ciampa has to mess up his knees/back in the future... Thought it was kind of dumb how they claimed TJP as better competition since he's basically the jobber to the stars of the company. Looking forward to Ciampa's eventual clash with Lethal

- I liked how they set up Elgin vs Griz. The match was brilliantly put together and made both guys look amazing. I honestly thought Griz had Elgin beat at one point. Don't judge me :sad:

- Inside ROH was kind of dull this week

- Tag main was great stuff. Caprice Coleman is really impressive. I really want to like Kyle O but he looks so small and bland. Especially next to Davey. If they want to push him as the future of the company (which I think they are going to) he really needs to work on his look/character. But otherwise good action


----------



## SHIRLEY

TJ Perkins is having the best matches on this show. Discuss.


----------



## heyman deciple

This was another strong show, this week.

These Baltimore tapings honestly have to be the strongest since the debut on SBG.

Maybe I was wrong, maybe ROH just had to go threw the growing pains of the first few months of TV and Final Battle was an unfortunate byproduct of that.

Now they could be on the right path, going in a good direction.


----------



## jawbreaker

Don't blame Final Battle on the TV show. That was a bunch of matches that never should have been booked and one that should have been seriously reined in.

Also TJP is the king of the 8-12 minute ROH-style match because he's really, really good at technical execution and basic structure but given anything more complex he's not good at maintaining my interest. Still a very very good guy to have around. Made Elgin look great at FB and did the same for Ciampa this week (and then I turned off the show because I didn't want to watch anything else on it).


----------



## EffectRaven

heyman deciple said:


> This was another strong show, this week.
> 
> These Baltimore tapings honestly have to be the strongest since the debut on SBG.
> 
> Maybe I was wrong, maybe ROH just had to go threw the growing pains of the first few months of TV and Final Battle was an unfortunate byproduct of that.
> 
> Now they could be on the right path, going in a good direction.


I totally agree. These past two weeks have been fantastic. They've really got the ball rolling as far as roster and feuds go

Also I agree with Jawbreaker on TJ Perkins. He's the ultimate undercard guy and was a fantastic signing by ROH


----------



## smitlick

TJ and Coleman/Alexander have really impressed me.


----------



## StevenROH

Hopefully they'll start giving TJ some wins but at the moment, he's doing a fantastic job of making his opponent look great.

Agree about C&C also, not been too impressed with them since they signed but the match against Richards/O'Reilly was terrific - hopefully they'll build on that.


----------



## Scavo

*ROH 1/21/12*

Edwards/Mondo ***1/4*

Strong/Reyes ****

Jackson/King ***3/4*

Overall, a solid hour of old school wrestling with some good promos(Steen, Embassy).I have some complaints, but they're minor and in realisation, except that Kevin Kelly is overexposed. I mean, he's everywhere. Nuff of him. Everything else works for me, though. 

Overall: *6/10*


----------



## Chismo

Yeah, TJP is awesome for years now. His match with Sawa (EVOLVE 1) is one of my favorite matches of all time. Hopefully ROH gives him some storyline soon, but as long as he wrestles on regular basis, it's awesome.


----------



## EffectRaven

After watching C&C vs. Team Ambition again, I have to say that Coleman and Alexander have finally proven to me that they belong in ROH. They looked great out there. Hopefully they keep it up and we get some more Caprice Coleman promos ASAP


----------



## KingCrash

Last week was the best I've seen C&C look in ROH, hope I see more of that. Love how RD Evans is pushing aside Nana in the Embassy and is it just me or did Kyle come off as the biggest douchebag in the world in that promo recapping the Eddie/Kyle/Davey feud?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Just saw the Feb 4th episode. I liked it. Lethal v Bennett match was good, though I feel Bennett should be champ by nwo and that if they stretch this further people might start not caring and they'll miss the boat with Bennett. The Steen/Cornette segment was good. I'm really hoping Steen becomes champion soon.


----------



## SAMCRO

Great show this week, but why in the hell didn't Steen have a match? He's been back how long now 2 months? and hasn't had a single match, they was hyping him up for 2 weeks for his tv debut didn't realize it was just gonna be him cutting a promo. I thought he was gonna have a match, was there really a need to hype him for 2 weeks just to cut a promo and leave? and it looks as if he's not wrestling next week either, i'm getting a little tired of waiting.


----------



## EmbassyForever

ROH Wrestling 2012.02.04:

TV Title match: **3/4, pretty ok, Bennett looks like face there..
Main Event: **1/4

But still, the show wasn't bad, they build the stories not bad..
Next week will be awesome. Kyle/Eddie and Dem Boys/HoT. Can't wait..


----------



## MajinTrunks

I wasn't to happy with the first few episodes but they've been increasingly improving in my opinion. The last few episodes seem to have found a good balance and were really good.


----------



## NWO3:16

I wish i could watch ROH in the UK!

I have heard about this before, and i knew CM Punk and Daniel Bryan wrestled for ROH.

But now thinking about it..Both Punk and DB are world champions on the WWE (Y)

And i understand the handshake Punk and DB use before matches, it`s time the world took big time notice of ROH!


----------



## TelkEvolon

NWO3:16 said:


> I wish i could watch ROH in the UK!


Anyone in the world can watch it for free on ROH's website, all you have to do is create a free account!

If you want the archive of all the ROH TV episodes plus a bunch of bonus matches from ROH's past, you can pay for a premium account.


----------



## EmbassyForever

NWO3:16 said:


> I wish i could watch ROH in the UK!
> 
> I have heard about this before, and i knew CM Punk and Daniel Bryan wrestled for ROH.
> 
> But now thinking about it..Both Punk and DB are world champions on the WWE (Y)
> 
> And i understand the handshake Punk and DB use before matches, it`s time the world took big time notice of ROH!


Only for you:
http://www.youtube.com/results?sear...l2899701l20l15l2l2l1l0l492l2100l0.1.6.0.1l8l0

Enjoy


----------



## Bubz

So is the tv show on the ROH site for GA members a few weeks behind?

Edit: never mind, just realised the last one isn't on the site until thursday.

Just watched the Team Ambition/CC episode. Good stuff and the ME was a fun match. The double stomp/Guillotine is a pretty sick finisher for team ambition.

I haven't watched it since about episode 4 and it seems a lot better now they have got going.

DemBoys/HOT this week looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## KingCrash

I think for Ringside Members the latest episode is up on Monday and then for everyone else it's up on Thursday.


----------



## Chismo

Bubz said:


> So is the tv show on the ROH site for GA members a few weeks behind?
> 
> Edit: never mind, just realised the last one isn't on the site until thursday.
> 
> Just watched the Team Ambition/CC episode. Good stuff and the ME was a fun match. The double stomp/Guillotine is a pretty sick finisher for team ambition.
> 
> I haven't watched it since about episode 4 and it seems a lot better now they have got going.
> 
> DemBoys/HOT this week looks like a lot of fun.


What I HATED in the Ambition vs. C&C match was the moment where Kyle "accidentally" catches Davey in the DDT position(!), then Coleman superkicks him and Kyle goes down, nailing Davey with the DDT(!). What. A. Bull. That detail is completely super-duper fake and can't be taken seriously, and made the match a mindless, yet fun movie.

The rest of the episode ruled. I fucking loved the segment and interview with Grizz, it really made me a huge fan of his, he had such a tough life. And boy, Truth Martini was fucking insane on the mic, that man is pure gold.


----------



## Bubz

JoeRulz said:


> What I HATED in the Ambition vs. C&C match was the moment where Kyle "accidentally" catches Davey in the DDT position(!), then Coleman superkicks him and Kyle goes down, nailing Davey with the DDT(!). What. A. Bull. That detail is completely super-duper fake and can't be taken seriously, and made the match a mindless, yet fun movie.


:lmao Oh God! I meant to talk about that spot, but you pretty much summed it up. That was ridiculously retarded. I actually face palmed, which I don't do a lot at wrestling lol. I can't stand that stuff unless it's in a comedy match, but in a super serious Davey match? No way. Another thing O'Reilly does that I absolutely hate is that double dragon screw. So fucking stupid.

But yeah, the rest of the show was really good and the match was a fun tv match.


----------



## SHIRLEY

JoeRulz said:


> What I HATED in the Ambition vs. C&C match was the moment where Kyle "accidentally" catches Davey in the DDT position(!), then Coleman superkicks him and Kyle goes down, nailing Davey with the DDT(!). What. A. Bull.


That's a Rocky Romero spot. He's been doing it in Japan and Mexico for ages. See Wrestle Kingdom this year.


----------



## Chismo

Well, thank God I avoid Romero's matches then.


----------



## Bubz

Yeah, it's stupid when Romero does it as well, but at least he comes off as a slightly comedic wrestler on a lot of occasions.


----------



## AntMan

ROH needs to give this guy a singles push at some point.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3jhPFHxWBk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50DL1F-Eolk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DT2V2Iclfy8


----------



## Mr mittens

Didn't think that much of this weeks episode

Lethal and Bennett was alright but nothing mind blowing. I quite liked the finish though

Really enjoyed the Steen promo despite it not making that much progression. I really like the anarchy that Steen brings to ROH. Wrestling needs more characters that you know are going to create something destructive/interesting whenever they're on

Still not a fan of WGTT in ROH. The main was acceptable and added a bit more fire to the briscoes feud. I don't mind the feud continuing with the face heel dynamic reversed but I hope it doesn't go for more than a month or two. Crazy Mark Briscoe looked good

Next week should be great with Kyle/Eddie and HOT/Briscoes


----------



## EffectRaven

I thought 2/4/12 was another strong episode

- The opening recap of Final Battle and promo from Bennett did a good job of hyping the TV title match. 

- As for the match itself I thought it was really good. I loved how they constantly countered each other showing just how well both men know each other after their numerous encounters. I have to say Bennett is a great heel, he has the cocky, young bastard gimmick down to a science. He finds ways to cheat in all of his matches but he stays competitive enough to look legit against his competition which is a good thing and this match was no different. I actually loved the strike exchange mid-match because in this situation it made sense because these guys have been at each others throats for months so they just wanted to lay into each other. It had a couple of nice near-falls at the end leading to what I thought was a nice creative ending.

- This feud between Edwards and O'Reilly is good in my opinion because it feels very natural like something that could actually happen. Their match should be really good

- Great video package from Final Battle about Steen. The following promo was really good. I hope they don't drop the ball on Steen's eventual title shot, the build for his inevitable clash is already getting going and anticipation is already rising

- Briscoes vs. HOT next episode should be good. Inside ROH did a good job of hyping a few matches and furthering the ANX/Young Bucks feud

- The Young Bucks and their immature goofball gimmick are really entertaining

- WGTT wasn't cringeworthy on the mic. I still wish Shelton Benjamin took speech class as a kid. Interesting having an impromptu title match. Of course it really wasn't a match but it was a solid brawl, great noticable heat between both teams


----------



## EmbassyForever

ROH WRESTLING 2012.02.11:

-Eddie Edwards/Kyle O'Reilly: ***1/2. Really good, not as their GBH match, but still awesome. The finish was pretty weak but the post match segment was better, Cole and Edwards as a tag team sounds like a good idea for me. Can't wait for Eddie-Cole/Briscoes or Eddie-Cole/New American Wolves.

-Teven/Mondo: N/A. LOL on Steen's bite.

-ME; Dem Boys/HoT: ***1/4. Pretty good TV match, good that HoT won, wait for their rematch.

Overall Rating: Another great show.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH on Sinclair - Episode 14 - 24/12/11*

*1. 1/10/11 - ROH TV Title*
Jay Lethal vs El Generico
***1/2

*2. 24/9/11*
Kings of Wrestling vs Wrestlings Greatest Tag Team
***1/4

*3. 29/10/11*
Briscoes vs All Night Express
***1/4



*ROH on Sinclair - Episode 15 - 31/12/11*

*1. 8/10/11*
Davey Richards vs Roderick Strong
***3/4

*2. 29/10/11*
Roderick Strong vs Kyle O'Reilly
***

*3. 12/11/11*
The American Wolves vs The House of Truth
***1/2


*ROH on Sinclair - Episode 16 - 7/1/12*

*1. Proving Ground*
Jay Lethal vs TJ Perkins
***1/4

2. Mike Bennett vs Adam Cole
Hopefully once i bother to watch this Cole drags Bennett to something good.

*3. Proving Ground*
Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs The House of Truth
***1/2


----------



## EffectRaven

ROH is on a roll with their show. Not as good as the last couple of weeks but another strong episode

- Edwards vs. O'Reilly was great in my opinion. They did a great job of making O'Reilly look like one of the top guys in the company, it's amazing how quickly he went from an opening act tag wrestler to a legit upper-midcard. O'Reilly did a great job of going after the leg after Edwards injured it who also did a good job of selling until he was able to "shake it off". I loved how they got more and more angry with each other as the match went on. Having Richards and Cole out watching the match but not interfering helped further this angle. The roll-up ending was perfect in my opinion because it makes both guys look good and leaves the door open for eventual major grudge match down the line. I look forward to see how this all plays out for Adam Cole. Either way, two young guys are getting pushed with is great ***1/2

- Mondo vs. Taven was a nothing match. Just two guys going through the motions until Steen came out. I love Steen, he is by far the most entertaining part of the show. Whenever he shows up shit goes down which is great for a TV show

- Inside Ring of Honor was meh this week. WGTT felt awkward this week but thankfully we got another great Briscoes promo. 

- The hype for the iPPVs is a great thing, I'm pumped they announced Lethal vs. Ciampa, should be a great match. The announcement of Richards/O'Reilly vs. Edwards/Cole was welcome. Should it main event the 10th Anniversary? No but it'll be a great main event

- The main event was another great match. Strong and Elgin are really starting to gel as a tag team, they work great together. The Briscoes are as awesome as ever, Mark Briscoe did a good job of struggling against the double-teams. Jay Briscoe fucking rules. I don't think there is a wrestler who gets me as pumped as Jay Briscoe, when he got that hot tag things caught fire. Not much to this match though, just great back and forth tag team action, the likes of which I've come to expect from ROH. The ending was eh but it meant more awesome moments for the Briscoes so I was ok with it ***

- Speaking of the Briscoes, I swear Jay Briscoe really needs a world title run in this company before he retires. I know he's very loyal to Mark and their team but jesus this guy has everything. A great look, great in-ring ability, charisma out the ass and cuts great promos. A short and sweet 'thank you' title run down the line needs to happen. I'd argue that there isn't a guy more deserving on this roster


----------



## Chismo

EffectRaven said:


> ROH is on a roll with their show. Not as good as the last couple of weeks but another strong episode
> 
> - Edwards vs. O'Reilly was great in my opinion. They did a great job of making O'Reilly look like one of the top guys in the company, it's amazing how quickly he went from an opening act tag wrestler to a legit upper-midcard. O'Reilly did a great job of going after the leg after Edwards injured it who also did a good job of selling until he was able to "shake it off". I loved how they got more and more angry with each other as the match went on. Having Richards and Cole out watching the match but not interfering helped further this angle. The roll-up ending was perfect in my opinion because it makes both guys look good and leaves the door open for eventual major grudge match down the line. I look forward to see how this all plays out for Adam Cole. Either way, two young guys are getting pushed with is great ***1/2
> 
> - Mondo vs. Taven was a nothing match. Just two guys going through the motions until Steen came out. I love Steen, he is by far the most entertaining part of the show. Whenever he shows up shit goes down which is great for a TV show
> 
> - Inside Ring of Honor was meh this week. WGTT felt awkward this week but thankfully we got another great Briscoes promo.
> 
> - The hype for the iPPVs is a great thing, I'm pumped they announced Lethal vs. Ciampa, should be a great match. The announcement of Richards/O'Reilly vs. Edwards/Cole was welcome. Should it main event the 10th Anniversary? No but it'll be a great main event
> 
> - The main event was another great match. Strong and Elgin are really starting to gel as a tag team, they work great together. The Briscoes are as awesome as ever, Mark Briscoe did a good job of struggling against the double-teams. Jay Briscoe fucking rules. I don't think there is a wrestler who gets me as pumped as Jay Briscoe, when he got that hot tag things caught fire. Not much to this match though, just great back and forth tag team action, the likes of which I've come to expect from ROH. The ending was eh but it meant more awesome moments for the Briscoes so I was ok with it ***
> 
> - Speaking of the Briscoes, I swear Jay Briscoe really needs a world title run in this company before he retires. I know he's very loyal to Mark and their team but jesus this guy has everything. A great look, great in-ring ability, charisma out the ass and cuts great promos. A short and sweet 'thank you' title run down the line needs to happen. I'd argue that there isn't a guy more deserving on this roster


I was just going to review this episode, but no need to. These are exactly my thought, especially about DemBoy Jay. And yeah, Eddie/Kyle rubber match could be smashing down the road.


----------



## Bubz

EffectRaven said:


> - Speaking of the Briscoes, I swear Jay Briscoe really needs a world title run in this company before he retires. I know he's very loyal to Mark and their team but jesus this guy has everything. A great look, great in-ring ability, charisma out the ass and cuts great promos. A short and sweet 'thank you' title run down the line needs to happen. I'd argue that there isn't a guy more deserving on this roster


Couldn't agree more, I've been saying it for a while now. Jay is awesome.


----------



## SeanWrestling

JoeRulz said:


> What I HATED in the Ambition vs. C&C match was the moment where Kyle "accidentally" catches Davey in the DDT position(!), then Coleman superkicks him and Kyle goes down, nailing Davey with the DDT(!). What. A. Bull. That detail is completely super-duper fake and can't be taken seriously, and made the match a mindless, yet fun movie.
> 
> The rest of the episode ruled. I fucking loved the segment and interview with Grizz, it really made me a huge fan of his, he had such a tough life. And boy, Truth Martini was fucking insane on the mic, that man is pure gold.


Yeah, they do that DDT spot and spots like that in indy wrestling alot.As wrestling fans we're already being asked alot of when it comes to suspending belief but that spot and spots like it are just ridiculous.Another bad one is when wrestler A feeds wrestler B his own partner's leg and wrestler B actually holds onto it allowing wrestler A to take them both out with something like a double dragon screw leg whip.The idea behind spots like that is cool, but when you actually see it, it makes you cringe and in that moment ashamed to be a wrestling fan.I guess that's why they only do stuff like that in indy wrestling.They know only hardcore wrestling fans watch and hardcore wrestling fans are more tolerant of the "fakeness" of wrestling than casual fans are.


----------



## SeanWrestling

EffectRaven said:


> - Speaking of the Briscoes, I swear Jay Briscoe really needs a world title run in this company before he retires. I know he's very loyal to Mark and their team but jesus this guy has everything. A great look, great in-ring ability, charisma out the ass and cuts great promos. A short and sweet 'thank you' title run down the line needs to happen. I'd argue that there isn't a guy more deserving on this roster


That's how I feel about Christopher Daniels.He needs a World title run in either TNA or ROH before he retires.


----------



## AntMan

"Terry Funk ain't wear no mouth piece"

LMAO


----------



## mavsfan41

i think the roh tv lately has been getting really good and is lite years ahead of the old hd net show


----------



## StylinProfilin

Been catching it on ROH's website lately. Finally saw it on TV for first time last night and WOW. The production value is absolutely terrible. ROH HDnet was soo much better. Current product is the ugliest show I have ever seen. It feels trashy


----------



## EmbassyForever

The last show was pretty weak. Steen/Ridge and Cole/Eddie-Mondo/Someone was average at best, nothing special. Haas/Briscoe was better and fun, enjoy it a lot. Next week with Davey/Lethal will be awesome.


----------



## peachchaos

Why would anyone still watch this?

Honest question.


----------



## Chismo

peachchaos said:


> Why would anyone still watch this?
> 
> Honest question.


Idk, but I like the "Inside ROH" stuff, it does great job in storytelling, plus the matches are usually solid, especially main events. Steen is there now, DemBoys' promos are gold, I say those are pretty good reasons for me.


----------



## EmbassyForever

peachchaos said:


> Why would anyone still watch this?
> 
> Honest question.


Because i love wrestling?


----------



## KingCrash

EmbassyForever said:


> The last show was pretty weak. Steen/Ridge and Cole/Eddie-Mondo/Someone was average at best, nothing special. Haas/Briscoe was better and fun, enjoy it a lot. Next week with Davey/Lethal will be awesome.


Well I understand the Steen squash (to showcase him and set up Steen/Jacobs) and the Cole/Eddie tag (to get them a win as a team and get over Cole's finisher) but I thought Haas/Mark was also meh, but at least Haas came off good as a heel at the end.


----------



## EffectRaven

peachchaos said:


> Why would anyone still watch this?
> 
> Honest question.


Because we're wrestling fans and the show is lightyears beyond where it first started


----------



## Bubz

I just watched last weeks episode.

Eddie/Kyle was really enjoyable and did a great job of progressing that storyline. Davey and Kyle come off as really unlikeable imo, and Eddie/Cole come off as the team to cheer for since they both got fucked off by their team mates.


----------



## SeanWrestling

Bubz said:


> I just watched last weeks episode.
> 
> Eddie/Kyle was really enjoyable and did a great job of progressing that storyline. Davey and Kyle come off as really unlikeable imo, and Eddie/Cole come off as the team to cheer for since they both got fucked off by their team mates.


Yeah I think that's definitely where they're going with it.



StylinProfilin said:


> Been catching it on ROH's website lately. Finally saw it on TV for first time last night and WOW. The production value is absolutely terrible. ROH HDnet was soo much better. Current product is the ugliest show I have ever seen. It feels trashy


Yeah the HDNet show was better in every single way except one and that's the crowd.This show has better crowds but that's it.The roster was light years better during the HDNet era, the matches were better, production values were better, backstage segments/visuals were better.Oh actually, the commentary on the new show is better too but that's it.


----------



## Neutronic

The Philly crowd got burned out insanely fast by HDNEt


----------



## <zero

StylinProfilin said:


> The production value is absolutely terrible .... It feels trashy


Wrestling's roots involve shady men conning marks at carnivals and degenerates working at the local armory, so embrace the trashy

Show is easier to watch if you ever saw Herb Abrams' UWF or, retch, Central States as a kid....


----------



## KingCrash

Bubz said:


> I just watched last weeks episode.
> 
> Eddie/Kyle was really enjoyable and did a great job of progressing that storyline. Davey and Kyle come off as really unlikeable imo, and Eddie/Cole come off as the team to cheer for since they both got fucked off by their team mates.


Well for the last few weeks Kyle has pretty much been a unlikeable dick and Davey has been neutral but smug so the setup's there for a turn of at least O'Reilly if not both.


----------



## Bubz

Yeah hopefully they do that. It would make the feud/match better. I can't see ROH turning Davey heel at all though since he's the poster boy and all.


----------



## Chismo

Meh, the hell with poster boys, Davey is a natural dickhead, Kyle is becoming one too. They need to lose the 10YA match, and then in the post-match frustration beat the shit out of Eddie and Cole, turning heel in process. Now that would be great booking. Speaking of poster boys, that role fits Eddie and Generico better anyway.


----------



## jawbreaker

ROH? Turn someone heel? Never!


----------



## Chismo

They need to, ASAP. The Davey/Eddie storyline is in the Status Quo since BITW show.


----------



## Manu_Styles

They need to wait until Canada to turn Davey, imagine the reaccion if Cornette & Richards screw Steen in the title match.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Just got done watching this past week's episode and yet again very enjoyable:

-I really enjoyed Charlie Haas's opening promo, he's a natural heel and it shined through here. I'm" going to have fun watching WGTT pick up steam as heels.

-Solid tag match between Taven/Mondo & Edwards/Cole; I love Mike Mondo man, dude is entertaining and charismatic as hell and can go when called upon.

-Maria in green...

-I enjoyed Haas vs. Mark Briscoe, a strong main event to finish off the show while slowly continuing the angle until Showdown in the Sun.

***Just to got to put it out there that I've really enjoyed these Baltimore Tapings, ROH seems to have worked out the kinks on the show and are producing some good stuff. The Baltimore crowd has been wonderful and receptive to everything going on. People will continue to complain about the production values but you have to remember that Ring of Honor doesn't have the same budget with SBG that they had with HDNet, which is a LOT less.


----------



## Bubz

Yeah this show has improved a lot.

The Baltimore venue looks great imo and the crowd are really good there. They seem to have gotten past the problems of getting the feuds across as it seems like something they have been doing well the last month or so of the show. there is still quite a bit to be desired but it's getting better I think.


----------



## Chismo

From what I've seen in 2012 on SBG, and judging from the Live Event reports, WGTT are feeling very natural in their heel roles, especially Charlie Haas, he's just a badass now. He's a natural dickhead, just like Davey Richards and Kyle O'Reilly are. Benjamin is Benjamin, he will never improve, but Haas carries the WGTT now.


----------



## Neutronic

Haas, Davey and Kyle would make for the most dickheaded heel team that ROH hasn't had for a while.


----------



## Rickey

I was thinking that while watching Joe, wouldn't mind if Haas branched out into a separate heel and Shelton went face. They don't have to feud with each other just go on separate paths.


----------



## Neutronic

https://www.rohwrestling.com/news/family-feud-breaks-out-baltimore

Papa Briscoe, Briscoes vs HoT and Martini

WHOA WHOA BEFORE PEOPLE COMPLAIN



> This match will NOT be taped for television broadcast, going down exclusively for the fans in attendance that night, and you can expect the whole Briscoe Family to be in the building to root on their family against HoT!


----------



## EffectRaven

Thoughts on ROH on SBG 2/18/12:

- Charlie Haas did a surprisingly great job opening up the show. He's so much better on the mic when he's being a straight-up asshole. The usual greatness from the Briscoes here as well. Say what you want about the quality of the matches, but this feud has actually be very entertaining on the promo side, atleast to me

- Kevin Steen vs. Andy Ridge was one of the squashiest squash matches I've seen in ROH but Steen looked like a beast so it works. I'm interested in seeing how Corino will continue to fit into this storyline. Jacobs making the run-in was awesome and his promo was short but fantastic, really helped to sell the angle. This segment really got me hyped for their match at the 10th Anniversary Show

- Everyone is right, Davey and Kyle come off as massive douche-bags in this feud. Hopefully ROH isn't planning to turn Edwards/Cole heel because I wouldn't expect it to work well. Those guys are just too over as babyfaces at the moment especially Edwards. But the promo did generate some nice heat for the coming match

- Edwards and Cole vs. Mondo and Taven was actually pretty decent. Edwards/Cole showed some shades of good chemistry out there which didn't exactly surprise me, both guys are very talented. Mondo and Taven pulled their weight in this match. I know some people aren't fans of Mondo but the guy has a great gimmick and is in my opinion very entertaining and I'm glad he's on the roster. Taven also shows potential but is still really green. Looks like they're planting the seeds of a Mondo vs. Taven feud which has potential to help both guys get over

- Inside ROH did an awesome job of hyping the next iPPV. Solid promos from the Bucks, Lethal and Ciampa. All of the mentioned matches should be good

- The main event was actually a solid match in my opinion. Short and to the point. Haas has made the transition to unlikeable face to awesome heel in no time at all. I'm optimistic about their match. Oh, and the Briscoes are awesome. Just saying.

- Was a weak show wrestling wise but was a great storyline advancement episode which made it good in my opinion


----------



## KingCrash

Rickey said:


> I was thinking that while watching Joe, wouldn't mind if Haas branched out into a separate heel and Shelton went face. They don't have to feud with each other just go on separate paths.


Haas would be fine promo wise with his heel attitude (though wrestling wise his singles matches have been meh) but Shelton would be so bad alone.


----------



## seabs

> This match will NOT be taped for television broadcast, going down exclusively for the fans in attendance that night, and you can expect the whole Briscoe Family to be in the building to root on their family against HoT!


*That's silly.*


----------



## AntMan

As far as poster boys go, the guys I want to see the most when I watch ROH are the Briscoes, especially Jay.


----------



## Rickey

KingCrash said:


> but Shelton would be so bad alone.


Really? I know he's gotten slower I guess since his WWE run but I thought he was solid then. Didn't really like the gold hair look but besides his promos I thought his ring work was fine. I think he'd be a good mid card face for ROH and eventually a veteran for Elgin/Chiampa to go over since they're building them both up.


----------



## Corey

Rickey said:


> Really? I know he's gotten slower I guess since his WWE run but I thought he was solid then. Didn't really like the gold hair look but besides his promos I thought his ring work was fine. I think he'd be a good mid card face for ROH and eventually a veteran for Elgin/Chiampa to go over since they're building them both up.


Shelton was totally fine in '03-'06, in fact he had a handful of great matches and I'm sure many will agree, but nowadays he's just slow and boring. He has like 3 moves in his entire arsenal and just doesn't mesh well with anyone on the current roster really. He hasn't had very many singles matches, but the ones I've seen haven't been good.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

I respectfully disagree, I think most of Shelton's run was enjoyable (bar the end of his run and his US Title reign). I enjoyed The WGTT/Hardy Boyz feud in 2007 as well as his matches with John Morrison & Christian in 2009. I'd boldly argue that when WGTT is motivated they can go, they got the credentials to back it up.


----------



## Manu_Styles

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQCkm2asbN4

New videowire


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Jimmy Fucking Jacobs what a great promo. I dare you tell me that emo bastard can't sell a match lol. I never really found the allure of Young Buck's promos but they act like grade A douchebags and the act is growing on me, Matt seems to be primary talker though. Standard fare from Eddie/Cole but it got the point across and I enjoyed the small video package at the end celebrating 10 years. Solid video wire.


----------



## Manu_Styles

Matt_Yoda said:


> Jimmy Fucking Jacobs what a great promo. I dare you tell me that emo bastard can't sell a match lol. I never really found the allure of Young Buck's promos but they act like grade A douchebags and the act is growing on me, Matt seems to be primary talker though. Standard fare from Eddie/Cole but it got the point across and I enjoyed the small video package at the end celebrating 10 years. Solid video wire.


I can´t agree more, Jacobs is a fucking bastard i really miss his promos, the final Zombie Princess line kill me xD


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Manu_Styles said:


> I can´t agree more, Jacobs is a fucking bastard i really miss his promos, the final Zombie Princess line kill me xD


No kidding, that's what we need more of. Yeah I caught that Zombie Princess line too lol, only Jacobs could pull that off and remain awesome in the process.


----------



## KYSeahawks

Awesome Jacobs promo I think I might need to go back and watch the Jacobs vs Whitmer rivalry. I've got to say Steen vs. Jacobs is the match im most pumped for at the 10th Anniversary Show.


----------



## Legend

Jacobs is the man. His promo before his cage match with Whitmer is the greatest promo in ROH history.


----------



## SeanWrestling

Jack Evans 187 said:


> He has like 3 moves in his entire arsenal and just doesn't mesh well with anyone on the current roster really.


Yeah being in the WWE almost your entire career will do that to you.I wish he would bring back the T-Bone Suplex.His variation of it was one of my favorite moves in 04 and 05.Remember when he did it off a ladder to Edge?Crazy.I still don't know why WWE made him change it for the shitty ass Paydirt.They make alot of guys change they're finishers to the most simplest and unspectacular looking finishers.Like what was wrong with Bryan Danielson's Cattle Mutilation even though the Labell Lock is one of the best submissions I ever seen.I understand changing a guy's finisher because it's too dangerous, but it seems like WWE like to change finishers in order to bore the shit of the crowd.



KYSeahawks said:


> Awesome Jacobs promo I think I might need to go back and watch the Jacobs vs Whitmer rivalry. I've got to say Steen vs. Jacobs is the match im most pumped for at the 10th Anniversary Show.


I was pumped for this match the most too until they announced the tag match between HOT and Red/TJP.Now I'm pumped for that the most.


----------



## Bubz

I was also a big fan of Shelton's T-Bone, that was a sweet move and when he used it, it was my favourite finisher in the E.

Oh god, I thought that Jacobs promo was cringe worthy in places. He sounds excatly like the 'non-conformists' from Southpark, I just can't stand his voice.


----------



## smitlick

Can't remember seeing this posted here so figured i would. Was in the Feb 20 Observer

Sinclair Broadcasting is looking at buying more television stations in mid-sized markets according to their recent investors conference. They've already bought new stations in Providence, Salt Lake City, Austin, West Palm Beach and Albany, NY, and ROH will be in those markets.


----------



## SeanWrestling

smitlick said:


> Can't remember seeing this posted here so figured i would. Was in the Feb 20 Observer
> 
> Sinclair Broadcasting is looking at buying more television stations in mid-sized markets according to their recent investors conference. They've already bought new stations in Providence, Salt Lake City, Austin, West Palm Beach and Albany, NY, and ROH will be in those markets.


Still waiting for them to get in New York, NY.


----------



## Tom2

I watched my first ROH show last night. Actually only the last 1/3rd of it. The production quality is pretty low, but it is awesome seeing wrestling on regular syndicated TV again.

As a first time watcher I would say the show is lacking bigger than life characters that made wrestling huge. Although, that's something all promotions are lacking right now. The Lethal/Richards match was great. 

With WWE being crap the past few years and TNA being fairly boring IMO the past couple years, it'd be nice to find something new and fun to watch. I'll try to keep catching the episodes.


----------



## heyman deciple

Haven't seen this week's yet but did spend my morning catching up on the previous 5 weeks here on my thoughts:

Steen is a beast in the ring and on the mic but not a fan of him using the f-5.

The Briscoes are awesome.

Really digging The Young Bucks mic work.

They need more of C & C Factory.

I don't care what the haters say Bennett and Ciampa are big stars in the making.

I wish they'd get rid of those lame looking backstage lockers, it's not helping anything but Veda Scott can stay.

I know some have crapped on the Davey & O'Reilly-Edwards & Cole stuff but I enjoyed it, found it to be really engaging story telling. Maybe it helps I'm on team Edwards.

I could live without Cornette putting himself on Main Event commentary every week.

And not the biggest fan of all the old school tricks like the powder in the eyes, handcuffed to ring posts, banning pile drivers. Move forward, this isn't the 70's or 80's.

That all being said, all in all I loved the show, I found all 5 episodes I watched to be enjoyable and found myself being pulled in.

I mean when Edwards beat O'Reilly I practically started jumping up and down in excitement. Can't remember the last time I did that watching a wrestling show.

My nitpicking aside, thank you Ring Of Honor.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Ring Of Honor Wrestling 2012.02.25:
Tag Team Match: **1/2, good but sloppy.
MainEvent: ***3/4, GREAT.


----------



## Tony Tornado

Watched this week's episode, my first one in a while. I thought the show improved, especially with the lighting that was the thing that bothered me the most. The matches still bothered me. It's too fast paced and choreographed for my liking, especially the tag match.


----------



## EffectRaven

ROH 2/25/12:

- Good promos from the Bucks and C&C. Both awesome additions to the tag team division

- Their match was a short and sweet exciting affair. Great action and a great win for the Bucks leading to the Tenth Anniversary Show. C&C looked great in this as well, like they can hang with the big boys. One thing I've always liked about ROH is they've always been great at putting guys over without always getting the victory **3/4

- Good promo from Tomasso Ciampa. Good to see him finally doing something relevant 

- The Briscoes are up there with Steen as the best part of ROH right now. This feud has really kicked it to 11 since Final Battle

- One of the best Inside ROH segments yet. Steen and Jacobs are both phenomenal characters and their match at Tenth Anniversary is easily the most well built match of the show. I'm looking forward to the return of ANX, the stage is set for them to come storming back against the Bucks and ride the momentum to a tag title reign. Strong was actually quite good in his promo. I'm looking forward to his match with Eddie, they always deliver

- I'm digging this angle between Edwards/Cole vs. Richards/O'Reilly. It's hard not to be sympathetic toward Edwards/Cole in this. One thing I noticed was that during Davey's entrance in the main event he got some noticeable boos. Looks like people are slowly starting to turn on him and given his recent Team Ambition thing, I'm not surprised

- The crowd was torn during the main event and to my surprise, Lethal seemed to be getting more chants than Davey, I wasn't aware of how over he was. The match was great stuff in my opinion. I loved the slow build of the match. It started off slow and methodical but kept getting faster and faster leading to an exciting final minutes and the crowd getting genuinely pumped. The crowd REALLY wanted Lethal to win this. It was awesome to see an ROH crowd get this into a match on live tv. Good stuff ***3/4

Another strong episode. Keep it up ROH


----------



## Manu_Styles

I agree with EffectRaven in almost everything he wrote there. TV Show since they are in Baltimore is a excellent show after show.


----------



## Bubz

Just watched the 18/2 episode. KEVIN F'N STEEN! Steen looked like a beast and I would say for new viewers probably lived up to the hype.


----------



## Manu_Styles

New Matches for March 3th:

Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander vs. Shelton Benjamin & Charlie Haas
Kyle O'Reilly vs. Tommaso Ciampa with The Embassy
Die Hard" Eddie Edwards vs. "The Prodigy" Mike Bennett with Maria Kanellis and Brutal Bob


----------



## EmbassyForever

Ciampa/O'Reilly sounds very good, the other... meh.


----------



## EffectRaven

I'm looking forward to Edwards vs. Bennett. They have some surprising chemistry together and Bennett has actually put together a series of really solid matches over the past few months


----------



## jawbreaker

In the "things I never thought I'd say" category: Bennett has become one of my favorite ROH wrestlers lately. The Generico match from Collinsville (I think) was GREAT and a really big part of that was Bennett. He carried the shit out of Shelton as well at DBD and was decent in the FB three-way. I'd probably rather see Edwards wrestle him than most of the guys on the roster.


----------



## Chismo

Edwards/Bennett match from SOTF 2011 was great too. It was a damn good heel/face story with some really good action. Very enjoyable match.


----------



## Bubz

Yeah Bennett is pretty good imo, he's not flashy at all which is why some people don't like him, but he doesn't need to be in order to have a good match, just see his match with Generico that jawbreaker pointed out, and it wasn't just Generico carrying that match. He has a ton of charisma which helps and is so good on the mic too.


----------



## EffectRaven

Bubz said:


> Yeah Bennett is pretty good imo, he's not flashy at all which is why some people don't like him, but he doesn't need to be in order to have a good match, just see his match with Generico that jawbreaker pointed out, and it wasn't just Generico carrying that match. He has a ton of charisma which helps and is so good on the mic too.


I remember seeing that match live in Collinsville and singing some praise here the forums. I'm glad some others agree that it was a great match!


----------



## Bubz

*25/02*

Good promos from Bucks and C&C. Their match was pretty good with both teams usual spots.

I like how they have Steen say a little something backstage (if he's not on the episode) each week. I also really like how they somehow make him seem likeable and funny whilst being a massive dick at the same time. That man is awesome and he plays his role so freakin' well.

Davey vs Lethal was a bloody great tv match made a lot better by the awesome crowd. This Baltimore crowd rocks for the most part. They were seriously behind Lethal here and even some boo's for Davey and when Lethal looked like he was going to win off the elbow drop they went crazy. Reminded me of an old ROH crowd from between 05-07. the match itself was really good and had a great finishing stretch and I liked how Davey won, a bit like how HBK used to just fall on the guy after doing SCM. I liked the brawling too between everyone that came out. Having them all brawling on the outside while Davey and Lethal carried on their match looked great and that's what started the crowd going. Also Ciampa came off as a complete badass just sitting there watching the match in all the chaos. Great stuff. ***3/4.

Really digging this show now, they have found a really good balance between getting the feuds over and having entertaining matches. It's so much better being able to see the fucking crowd and their reactions and hearing them and adds a lot to the shows and matches. One of the reasons I was going off ROH for a bit was because of the dark arenas and shitty crowd micing but they seem to have sorted that stuff out with this arena.


----------



## Chismo

From ROH's Facebook:









"It's true... Jim Cornette blocks Briscoes and Adam Cole from leaving."


----------



## EffectRaven

Good job ROH trolling the internet trolls


----------



## EmbassyForever

JoeRulz said:


> From ROH's Facebook:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "It's true... Jim Cornette blocks Briscoes and Adam Cole from leaving."


:lmao


----------



## flag sabbath

Cole is putting a ton of effort into being a non-entity in that pic.


----------



## Mark.

flag sabbath said:


> Cole is putting a ton of effort into being a non-entity in that pic.


You're going to review a photo?


----------



## flag sabbath

Mark. said:


> You're going to review a photo?


Sure. It's a metaphor for Cole's ROH career thus far & a lesson in working the camera from the other three.


----------



## flag sabbath

The 25/2 show is the first I've watched since maybe episode 3 & the improvements are massive. Really impressed with how they interwove several storylines heading into the NY & FL PPVs, and used the very good Davey vs. Lethal main event as a focal point for so many guys. It could have been a complete mess, but ROH got it spot on. They also managed to make the tag team division seem complex & competitive without being confusing, so hats off all round. I'm actually starting to look forward to Sunday night - it has to be an improvement on Final Battle, right?


----------



## KYSeahawks

Holy cow I get the ROH show at 2 on Saturday and they announced that Chikara will be involved in NYC and Miami.


----------



## Bubz

Yeah, I didn't expect Final Battle to be good anyway since the card was was pretty shit and the only thing I looked forward to was Steen/Corino.

This time the card is good imo with some interesting matches.


----------



## Manu_Styles

https://www.rohwrestling.com/news/it-s-blind-destiny-week-ring-honor-wrestling

This week on “Ring of Honor Wrestling” TV, it is Blind Destiny as six of ROH’s best battle it out in three separate matches. One man will receive a title match at “Showdown in the Sun - Day 2” on March 31st, but that’s what makes it “blind” destiny…we won’t know who until the final bell rings on March 30th.

- Adam Cole and Kevin Steen go at it in a rematch of their “ROH Underground” fight in Norfolk with the winner to face Eddie Edwards on 3/31.

- Kenny King fights ROH World TV Champion Jay Lethal and the winner of this one goes on to fight Roderick Strong on 3/31.

- And finally, Michael Elgin & Kyle O’Reilly slug it out to see who will face Davey Richards on 3/31.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Sounds very good, the "Blind destiny" idea isn't bad actually.


----------



## AEA

Hey guys, Wasn't really sure were to put this but anyway I'm new to roh and the 10 anniverary show was the show I ever watch and I'm now wondering is the 3/3/12 the latest weekly tv show out and what also what day a week is roh shown on???


----------



## KingCrash

This week's episode is up at ROH's site and in the indy media section. ROH is either shown on Saturdays or Sundays depending on the local affiliate's schedule.


----------



## AEA

Thanks is this weeks episode 3/3/12???


----------



## Bubz

Yep.

Just watched it myself and it was a really good ep. The tv show continues to be really good and actually enjoyable now.

Bennett/TJP was good, Bennett keeps growing on me every time I see him.

Ciampa vs some guy I missed the name of. The most one sided match I've seen in ages, I don't think the guy got any offense in. Ciampa looked good.

Eddie/Roddy was good for a back and forth action packed match. Eddie is a lot better than Davey at this point imo. The end with the refs was a bit silly, especially Turner coming out and counting once Sinclair had already counted the pinfall.


----------



## Chismo

> Eddie is a lot better than Davey at this point imo


Yeah, I've been saying that for a year now. Eddie is a natural babyface and IMO is a better storyteller than Davey. But that could change if Davey turns heel.


----------



## SeanWrestling

alex1997 said:


> Hey guys, Wasn't really sure were to put this but anyway I'm new to roh and the 10 anniverary show was the show I ever watch and I'm now wondering is the 3/3/12 the latest weekly tv show out and what also what day a week is roh shown on???


Yeah the 3/3/12 episode is the latest episode on the website.The tv show first airs on tv Saturday nights/Sunday mornings.Then that same episode is shown on the website the following Thursday for free.But if you sign up to become a Ringside Member you can watch the tv show on the website the Monday after it airs on tv.Also, only Ringside Members can watch past episodes on the website.So if you're not a member, you have a week to watch the latest episode before it's to late and they put up the next episode.On another note, what did you think of the 10AS?


----------



## EmbassyForever

Bubz said:


> Yep.
> 
> Just watched it myself and it was a really good ep. The tv show continues to be really good and actually enjoyable now.
> 
> Bennett/TJP was good, Bennett keeps growing on me every time I see him.
> 
> Ciampa vs some guy I missed the name of. The most one sided match I've seen in ages, I don't think the guy got any offense in. Ciampa looked good.
> 
> Eddie/Roddy was good for a back and forth action packed match. Eddie is a lot better than Davey at this point imo. The end with the refs was a bit silly, especially Turner coming out and counting once Sinclair had already counted the pinfall.


Same opinion.. But the crowd was pretty weak this week.


----------



## Manu_Styles

I agree with Bubz too, i think Edwards is a better storyteller, but Richards is good in this own hard hitting style also. I´m happy people agree in the show being very enterteiment this weeks. They need an iPPV in Baltimore.


----------



## Bubz

Yeah the crowd wasn't as good as the week before with Davey/Lethal, but that crowd was pretty insane. They were still really loud at the start and they gave Eddie a huge ovation before his match with Roddy. The crowd in Baltimore makes a huge difference to the shows for sure, they are great.


----------



## Manu_Styles

Bubz said:


> Yeah the crowd wasn't as good as the week before with Davey/Lethal, but that crowd was pretty insane. They were still really loud at the start and they gave Eddie a huge ovation before his match with Roddy. The crowd in Baltimore makes a huge difference to the shows for sure, they are great.


Baltimore crowd reminds me to the 2004-07 crowds.


----------



## jawbreaker

If only ROH had run shows in Baltimore when they were good and when I lived there. At least hopefully they won't move the tapings before the summer so I can see some.


----------



## AEA

Bubz said:


> Yep.
> 
> Just watched it myself and it was a really good ep. The tv show continues to be really good and actually enjoyable now.
> 
> Bennett/TJP was good, Bennett keeps growing on me every time I see him.
> 
> Ciampa vs some guy I missed the name of. The most one sided match I've seen in ages, I don't think the guy got any offense in. Ciampa looked good.
> 
> Eddie/Roddy was good for a back and forth action packed match. Eddie is a lot better than Davey at this point imo. The end with the refs was a bit silly, especially Turner coming out and counting once Sinclair had already counted the pinfall.


Thanks for the help..I going to watch it now


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Episode 18 - 21/1/12*

1. Eddie Edwards vs Mike Mondo
**

2. Roderick Strong vs Ricky Reyes
*3/4

3. Kenny King vs Matt Jackson
**1/2


----------



## Manu_Styles

This weeks show was really good, 3 solid matches and a lot of hype por SITS


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

This weeks episode was entertaining. The matches were good. Most of the promos were fine, too. The only one that was bad was of course Roddy's. I feel embarrassed for him every time he opens his mouth. He seems like the type that is very shy in real life and probably doesn't talk much.


----------



## Manu_Styles

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> This weeks episode was entertaining. The matched were good. Most of the promos were fine, too. The only one that was bad was of course Roddy's. I feel embarrassed for him every time he opens his mouth. He seems like the type that is very shy in real life and probably doesn't talk much.


The "suck" promo was kinda funny, i like Roddy gimmick


----------



## KingCrash

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> This weeks episode was entertaining. The matched were good. Most of the promos were fine, too. The only one that was bad was of course Roddy's. I feel embarrassed for him every time he opens his mouth. He seems like the type that is very shy in real life and probably doesn't talk much.


He's had his moments on SBG where he's been pretty decent but last night was pretty bad. And the concept of Blind Destiny was pretty easy to say but why did they have to tag it with such an awful name? Besides that and getting the douchechills during O'Reilly's promo at the end it was a good show.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

KingCrash said:


> He's had his moments on SBG where he's been pretty decent but last night was pretty bad.


He's cut some okay promos in the past, but far too often does he cut really bad ones.



> Besides that and getting the douchechills during O'Reilly's promo at the end it was a good show.


Same here. There's no way he's remaining face for too long. I hope he becomes the Mickie to Davey's Trish.


----------



## Manu_Styles

https://www.rohwrestling.com/news/march-13th-newswire

- The next episode of “Ring of Honor Wrestling” will see the first qualifying match for the “March Mayhem Great 8” tournament as Jay Lethal clashes with Roderick Strong! What’s the “Great 8”? Tune into the next episode of “Ring of Honor Wrestling” to find out! Also, Adam Cole is in singles action as he takes on “The Psychedelic Superstar” Chris Silvio, “Wrestling’s Worst Nightmare” Kevin Steen joins us for a special in-ring interview and the countdown to “Showdown in the Sun”! Click here to see if you get ROH in your area.

- Expect a special interview with Lance Storm to air soon on “Ring of Honor Wrestling” regarding his upcoming bout with Mike Bennett and his training routine as he prepares for his long awaited ROH return at Showdown in the Sun” on 3/30!

- Ring of Honor Wrestling returns to The Du Burns Arena in Baltimore, MD for another set of TV tapings on Saturday night April 7th! ROH officials can now confirm that athletes from CHIKARA will participate on the tapings! More wrestlers will be announced in the coming weeks, as well as match-ups for the night’s event, so keep checking back right here at ROHWrestling.com for all the latest updates. In the meantime, head on over to TicketAlternative.com right here to pick up your tickets for our April 7th return to Baltimore, MD!


----------



## jawbreaker

Glad they're not moving the tapings from Baltimore. I'll probably check them out when I'm home over the summer.


----------



## smitlick

Meltzer posted in the Observer that ROH did 2000 buys for the 10th Anniversary Show.


----------



## EmbassyForever

smitlick said:


> Meltzer posted in the Observer that ROH did 2000 buys for the 10th Anniversary Show.


Impressive. The card wasn't full of big matches like BITW or Final Battle. Glad to see that..


----------



## Manu_Styles

I´m horrible with numbers, rating and stuff like that, 2000 buys is good for them?


----------



## EmbassyForever

Yes. I think that the best-selling show was Best In The World with 2,100 buys, do the math..


----------



## EffectRaven

I finally got to watching the 3/3/12 episode and it was another good one in my opinion. 

- Bennet vs. Perkins was good, I look forward to them having a more prominent match in the future. 

- Ciampa looked like a total beast and is slowly gaining momentum.

- Good promos from the Briscoes, Bucks, Ciampa and Lethal

- Great inside ROH. Awesome hype for Showdown in the Sun

- The main event was good but could have been better, probably the weakest of their encounters. Still a solid ***1/4-***1/2 match in my opinion


----------



## wildpegasus

EffectRaven said:


> I finally got to watching the 3/3/12 episode and it was another good one in my opinion.
> 
> - Bennet vs. Perkins was good, I look forward to them having a more prominent match in the future.
> 
> - Ciampa looked like a total beast and is slowly gaining momentum.
> 
> - Good promos from the Briscoes, Bucks, Ciampa and Lethal
> 
> - Great inside ROH. Awesome hype for Showdown in the Sun
> 
> - The main event was good but could have been better, probably the weakest of their encounters. Still a solid ***1/4-***1/2 match in my opinion


I realyl enjoyed the show. Elgin vs Richards was a lot of fun and I am becoming a bigger fan of Jay Lethal. Richards added a lot in commentary to the main event giving it some extra emotion. What I really noticed watching this show is that the music audio for the wrestlers comes in so much more louder now and clearer making the show more alive. Great going guys.


----------



## EmbassyForever

https://www.rohwrestling.com/news/russian-plot-against-roh-uncovered
LOL.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Russia is the one downvoting their videos! I just thought it was WWE fanboys, not the Russian Govt.


----------



## Mark.

It can't be an automatic system, it's got to be just Vladimir Ivanovich, Russian internet wrestling fan who enjoys thumbing down everything to do with ROH on YouTube.


----------



## Beatles123

#ROHSSIANINVASION 

STOP THEM!


----------



## jawbreaker

nobody in Bosnia and Herzegovina likes ROH


----------



## SHIRLEY

Alex Koslov


----------



## Manu_Styles

From @TeamRDFT (NWA Russian Tag Team) twitter:

Aleksander Chekov ‏ @TeamRDFT

@miztreated check this article out! https://www.rohwrestling.com/news/russi ... -uncovered Let the Russian fans know the Red Devil Fight Team can fix this!

Aleksander Chekov ‏ @TeamRDFT

Something needs to happen....RT @ringofhonor: Russian plot against ROH uncovered! http://tinyurl.com/87b52a7 #FindROH #WatchROH

Mike Bennett ‏ @ROHMikeBennett

@ringofhonor I think @TeamRDFT is behind this

Aleksander Chekov ‏ @TeamRDFT

@ROHMikeBennett @ringofhonor you never know...


----------



## SeanWrestling

I usually don't give my thoughts on the show but the Blind Destiny episode was so good, I just had to.

Jay Lethal/Kenny King: This was better than I expected it to be only because I expected it to be a 75-25 match in favor of Lethal who's higher up on the card but it was completely 50-50 and the finish was booked perfectly in a way to make King look like he's on Lethal's level with Lethal barely squeaking out a win.And that pin transition was perfectly executed.***1/4

Kevin Steen/Adam Cole: This was my favorite match on the show.Steen is absolutely relentless.This match was also booked perfectly with Steen just basically beating the crap out of Cole with Cole getting in a few big moves.I love the both of these guys movesets.I just hate the ban on the Package Piledriver 'cause I feel the F5 is just so anticlimatic of a finisher compared to alot of Steens other moves.***1/2

Kyle O'Reilly/Michael Elgin: While it was still good, this was my least favorite match on the show.I don't like neither Elgin nor O'Reilly.I feel Elgin is overrated by both the IWC and ROH and overpushed and O'Reilly's just annoying.But putting bias aside, the match started off slow and weird.I think O'Reilly look to dominate against Elgin in the first half which shouldn't of been the case.But the match picked up after O'Reilly back suplex Elgin into the guardrail.I love O'Reilly's transitions from one move to another in the closing stretch.Davey Richards is my favorite wrestler but he sounded like a little boy when he was on commentary yelling.***

Overall one of the best episodes I've seen yet.No squashes, no boring matches, just three really good competitive matches.**** for this episode.


----------



## Manu_Styles

This week show was fine, I actually like O´Reilly in the comentary, i mean he´s O´Reilly you have to deal with it but he was cocky about Cole recent sucess i liked that. Steen segment was funny, he and Cornette have chemistry and Kevin/Generico is going to be awesome as always. Lethal vs Strong was better than their proving ground match last year.


----------



## KingCrash

Show was ok this week. Cole/Silvio probably should have been more one-sided but it did it's job of setting up Cole/O'Reilly for SITS, Steen/Cornette was very good and Lethal/Strong was decent and a little better then their match at GBHX but it really didn't get me excited for their match in Miami. 

Two things I noticed though were them continuing to call Bucks/ANX Night 1 a street fight (don't know if they decided beforehand to do it then changed their minds) and Cornette continuing to show his love of random money tournaments.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Just saw the match involved Papa Briscoe. Like the reporter said, it was really fun, don't clue why it wasn't on TV.


----------



## Mr mittens

Thoughts from this weeks show

- Cole strikes me as unconfident when he's in the ring. He really needed to look stronger against the non-roster wrestler

- Kyle actually wasn't that bad on commentary and both he and Adam cut an alright promo to hype their match. Really looking forward to it

- Steen and Cornette promo was alright. Love the chemistry that these two have with eachother but I wish that Steen sold the El Generico announcement more

- Why the hell is Ciampa not facing Lethal at SITS??? Kyle vs Lethal will be a great match, but I'd rather that Ciampa get the TV title... What are they going to do with Ciampa now?

- Lance Storm does nothing for me. Hope he surprises me at SITS

- Lethal vs Strong was a nice little match. I got sucked into the false finish and Lethal looked good overcoming the odds the way he did

Overall no where near as good as last weeks show but not bad by any means


----------



## smitlick

*ROH on Sinclair - 28/1/12 - Episode 19*

1. TJ Perkins vs Tommaso Ciampa
**1/2

2. Michael Elgin vs Grizzly Redwood
*1/2

- OMG Mark Briscoe in promos is amazing. Hes hilarious.

3. Cedric Alexander & Caprice Coleman vs Davey Richards & Kyle O'Reilly
***1/4
I really feel having watched the show, There actually using the whole Edwards/Davey thing to push O'Reilly to try and make him a worthy Title Contender. I'd assume this is because they realise Cole can be a star without the rub from the other two. 

Such an easy to watch show though. Really enjoyed watching it.


----------



## Johncena-hhh

ROH shows on TV ?? like WWE OR TNA ?? TV ChanneL OR Internet Channel ?

How ROH RATINGS ??


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

3/24 episode was solid. The opening promo was entertaining. Jay Lethal and Steen were the stand outs, though Davey did a pretty good job himself. I think people give him too much shit for his promos, though I would like to see more energy and passion when he's talking.

The Caprice Coleman/Cedric Alexander vs WGTT was good. I think Coleman and Alexander have potential. I loved the "Sisqo on steroids and Ben Stein's love child" insult. My only problem is that they haven't done much to distinguish themselves and cause anyone to invest in them. It seems like ROH just wants to use them as tag team jobbers (yes, I know they won the match, but that's how they've been portrayed so far).

Cole vs Elgin was good too. I didn't like O'Reilly on commentary. The only good thing that came out of it was me laughing at the way he said "putting $25,000 in my pocket". 



Johncena-hhh said:


> ROH shows on TV ?? like WWE OR TNA ?? TV ChanneL OR Internet Channel ?
> 
> How ROH RATINGS ??


They're on TV only in certain areas. Check online to see if they are on one of your local stations. If they're not then you can watch it on their website. It was reported that 1 million people watch their show every week, but there's no solid proof to back up this claim.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Mike Mondo is a very, very good worker.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Les Kellett Lariat said:


> Mike Mondo is a very, very good worker.


What makes you say that? I like him, but he to my recollection he wasn't on the last show (or the one before that, I think) so your post feels random. Did you see him in a very, very good match?


----------



## SHIRLEY

I'm a good few weeks behind. Tend to watch shows in blocks of 4...or whatever.

Anyway, I say it because he pays huge amounts of attention to detail, everything he does achieves something and he's the perfect 7mins TV match guy. All of his little expressions and gestures are brilliant. He has one of the better looks and personas in ROH too, although he'd probably be better suited to the WWE in that respect.

Also, I say it because everyone's sleeping on him.


----------



## Chismo

I agree with Shirley, Mike Mondo is a good wrestler. He knows how to tell a simple, proper story. No great matches yet, but no DUDs either.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Kenny King/Jay Lethal - **3/4
Adam Cole/Kevin Steen - ***1/2
Main Event - ***1/4

Adam Cole/Silvio - **
Jay Lethal/Roderick Strong - ***

WGTT/Cparice and Coleman - **3/4
Elgin/Cole - ***

Thanks to ROH for bringing wrestling back to TV.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH on Sinclair - Episode 20 - 4/2/12*

*1. ROH TV Title*
Jay Lethal vs Mike Bennett
**3/4

*2. ROH Tag Titles*
The Briscoe Brothers vs Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team
*3/4
Finish was weak but made sense. Only problem is i don't care at all for seeing them wrestle.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Les Kellett Lariat said:


> I'm a good few weeks behind. Tend to watch shows in blocks of 4...or whatever.
> 
> Anyway, I say it because he pays huge amounts of attention to detail, everything he does achieves something and he's the perfect 7mins TV match guy. All of his little expressions and gestures are brilliant. He has one of the better looks and personas in ROH too, although he'd probably be better suited to the WWE in that respect.
> 
> Also, I say it because everyone's sleeping on him.


Oh, okay. I agree with you about him being good in the ring. Though like JoeRulz said he hasn't had any great matches, but that's probably because like you said, he's only had 7 minute matches. Hopefully, ROH does more with him and he win more people over.


----------



## smitlick

Matches announced for the next ROH TV Tapings



> - Proving Ground Match: ROH World Champion Davey Richards vs. Rhino
> - ROH World TV Title Match: New ROH TV Champion Roderick Strong with Truth Martini vs. Adam Cole
> - CHIKARA Trios action featuring The Colony.
> - “ROH TV” Rematch: Eddie Edwards vs. Mike Bennett with Maria Kanellis & Brutal Bob
> - Tag Team Grudge Match: The All Night Express vs. Young Bucks
> - Proving Ground Match: ROH World Tag Team Champions Mark & Jay Briscoe vs. Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander


----------



## KingCrash

Also worth noting is that the deal between Nana and Truth is cash for Rhino joining HOT. Have to think WGTT will cost the Brisoces their Proving Ground match to give C&C a title match.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

I didn't give the Steen/Richards feud enough credit but WOW this is good!! That segment was very good in my opinion and Steen is really bringing the best out of Davey who has been stuck with a bunch of face vs. face feuds so now he's got someone who he legit hates in Steen.


----------



## Manu_Styles

March Mayhem final looks amazing, very hype for this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6fVYweGs1w


----------



## SHIRLEY

Los Ice Creams on ROH TV? Am I reading this right? Just wrong.


----------



## KingCrash

They're set for the tapings but I don't know if that match will make tv or they'll just be guys Steen beats up while calling out Kingston.


----------



## Mr mittens

I felt that this weeks (last weeks? With Eddie/Bennett as the main) was really strong.

I'm a really big Ciampa fan and thought him and Kyle was a great little match.

The Davey and Steen in ring segment was really good. I haven't really enjoyed Davey's booking since becoming champ but I was really happy with how he reacted to Steen. That punch looked good.

Eddie and Bennett really surprised me. Felt like they had some really good chemistry and both guys looked very good by the end of it. One of Bennett's better matches... That being said he's developing a bit of a collection of pretty good matches. He used to be pretty dire but I think that he's improved quite a lot and can be carried to something quite good.

Worth checking out


----------



## EffectRaven

^I agree with all of the above

Bennett has easily been one of the top performers on the television show, atleast one of the most consistent. The Steen/Richards segment was well done too. It took more than half a year but I think Davey's title run is finally starting to get interesting, plus his ringwork as of SITS and on the tv show has been really good


----------



## THECHAMPION

KingCrash said:


> They're set for the tapings but I don't know if that match will make tv or they'll just be guys Steen beats up while calling out Kingston.


I was thinking the Briscoes wrestle them as a "warm up" for Hallowicked and Jigsaw.

Steen isn't the only one feuding with Chikara.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

I just finished the recent episode. The Young Bucks v TH Perkins and Shiloh Jonze was a good tag match. I'm loving the Young Buck. Mike Mondo also had a very entertaining match with Taven. If you like Mike Mondo, you should watch the match. Next was a segment between Davey, Cornette, and Steen at the press conference for Border Wars. It was really good, but that's not surprising since Steen was in it. I can't wait for their match. The main event was a four way between Cole, Bennett, Ciampa, and Lethal. The match was good. I'm not big on four ways and I don't like the concept of this tournament, so I probably like this match less than others will.


----------



## SAMCRO

KingCrash said:


> They're set for the tapings but I don't know if that match will make tv or they'll just be guys Steen beats up while calling out Kingston.


Whats your sig from? looks bad ass.


----------



## HiddenViolence

Ok just watched the recent show and this was my first viewing of any ROH with the exception of one match I watched the other day. And I will tell you I am hooked the matches were great and I was very into the show.


----------



## KingCrash

Evil Ed said:


> Whats your sig from? looks bad ass.


Neal McDonough from the FX show Justified.


----------



## SAMCRO

KingCrash said:


> Neal McDonough from the FX show Justified.


I've been meaning to watch that show actually, it looks pretty awesome.


----------



## USAUSA1

Ciampa is going to be one of the biggest stars of all time. This guy seriously has the it factor. ROH really got something in him. ROH got some of my favorite wrestlers in the business at the moment, Steen,Ciampa, Bennett, Briscoes and Charlie Haas. Great characters as well.


----------



## NewJack's Shank

"I've seen better acting on Redtube"-Nigel McGuiness


----------



## Bubz

:lmao Nigel is absolutely gold on commentary, and is easily the best commentator in the world. About time ROH got someone good on commentary. I kind of like Kelly too though, but they make a really good team together.


----------



## paracetamol

nigel and kelly are the best commentary team since jr and king during the attitude era (i thought kelly did a good job back then too but i guess in that "universe" you can't have two chubby announcers).

this week was another really good episode, mondo and taven had a great little match. the audience wasn't really into either of them at the beginning but everyone was on their feet at the end.
and ciampa is money. and finally we'll get richards-steen. business is about to pick up.


----------



## Rickey

Spoilers for the recent TV taping



411mania said:


> *Dark Match*
> 1. Tarvaris Thomas beat an unknown wrestler. The crowd had no patience for this. Thomas won a bad match with a kick to the head.
> 
> 
> *TV Taping For Week One*
> 1. Cedric Alexander and Caprice Coleman defeated The Briscoes in a Proving Ground match. Solid opener. The Briscoes always fire up the crowd. The finish came when Shelton Benjamin and Charlie Haas beat up Jay Briscoe behind the referee's back. Mark fell victim to a double team move.
> 
> 2. Rhino (w/Truth Martini) beat an enhancement wrestler. Martini cut a promo before hand about Roderick Strong winning the ROH TV Title and how he'd signed Rhino. Clothesline, suplex, Gore, goodnight.
> 
> Kevin Kelly introduced Kevin Steen accompanied by Jimmy Jacobs. They mentioned a match scheduled between Steen and Edwards and talked some trash. Davey Richards comes out. Both men are wearing flags. The match is in Toronto. There was more shit is talked between the two, including the personal history between them and the fact that Steen asked Richards for help in getting reinstated.
> 
> After all the shit talk, they challenged one another right then and there. The refs kept them apart. Jim Cornette had them sign a waiver saying ROH is not liable for any injuries to either. Cornette then revealed the waiver also states that the pile driver is legal for one night only, and also that it is Steen's only shot. Good promo segment; real solid heat between the two. This will be a good one.
> 
> 3. Roderick Strong (w/Truth Martini) defeated Adam Cole to retain the ROH TV Title. Michael Elgin came out midway through the match. Cole dove onto him without provocation. When Elgin recovered, he distracted the referee, allowing Martini to smash Cole with the Book of Truth. Strong hit his finisher for the win.
> 
> 
> *TV Taping For Week Two*
> 1. Tomasso Ciampa (w/The Embassy) defeated Matt Taven. Ciampa went for the win after hitting a German at the bell, but Taven survived. Jay Lethal then sat at ringside and the match continued. What looked to be a squash became a competitive match. Ciampa won with two running knees in the Tree of Woe followed by Project Ciampa. He then confronted Lethal, but that didn't go anywhere.
> 
> 2. Mike Mondo beat T.J. Perkins. The Young Bucks came out and just like the earlier match, Perkins dove on them and Mondo before they interfered. I guess they did then because Mondo won right after that, but I didn't see it. The Bucks and Mondo triple teamed Perkins until the All Night Express made the save. My goodness, this stuff is getting a bit predictable. Mondo was much more over than at the previous Baltimore tapings.
> 
> 3. Kevin Steen defeated Kyle O'Reilly. Steen won with the F5. He and Jacobs then attacked Kyle's leg, which had been hurt during the match. Davey Richards rescued his lover. This led to another pull apart. Steen left and Davey cut a bad promo promising to kill Steen. He also called himself a wolf repeatedly. I wish he would stop that shit.
> 
> 
> *TV Taping For Week Three*
> 1. Shelton Benjamin and Charlie Haas beat The D-Line. The losing team may have been locals. They were very over and there were lots of people wearing their shirts, mostly kids. I'd never heard of them. Shirts covered the D-Line's fatness. Haas and Benjamin couldn't quite cover up what shitty wrestlers they were.
> 
> 2. The Colony of Fire Ant, Green Ant and Soldier Ant defeated El Hijo del Ice Cream, Ophidian, and a third wrestler. The Colon won with a triple team alley pop splash. This match was hilarious. If you haven't seen Chikara, this is a good representation. Fun stuff.
> 
> 3. Jay Lethal beat Ricky Reyes. Reyes is not very over, probably because he only appears in ROH at television tapings and only to job. Lethal won a short, unremarkable match.
> 
> 4. ROH Champion Davey Richards defeated Rhino (w/Truth Martini, Roderick Strong) in a Proving Ground match. Richards won when he countered the Gore with a sunset flip. Yes, he won with a sunset flip. Decent match. The crowd no longer loves Davey to say the least. The House of Truth jumped Davey afterward. Jay Lethal made the save. The reason to watch this match is to see Truth's ridiculous outfit.
> 
> 
> *TV Taping For Week Four*
> 1. Eddie Edwards defeated "The Prodigy" Mike Bennett (w/Maria Kanellis, Brutal Bob). Brutal Bob tried to interfere, but Edwards double stomped him. Bennett tried to capitalize with a rollup. Edwards instead rolled him up. There was another heel beat down. The match was whatever. Edwards is good. Bennett has plateaued and made Maria too central to his act. It's a good act but he's screwed when she inevitably dumps him.
> 
> Grizzly Redwood was scheduled to wrestle Kaval Dickinson (not sure of the spelling). The House of Truth entered before the match could get started. Truth offered the jobbers money and they accepted.
> 
> 2. Jay Lethal and Grizzly Redwood beat Michael Elgin by DQ in a handicap match. Elgin murdered Dickinson, who was helped to the back. Grizzly put up more of a fight. Lethal came out and became his partner. Lethal took the hot tag. Lethal and Elgin wrestled for a while. Roderick murdered Grizzly on the outside, then ran in for the DQ. This angered Elgin! He and Strong nearly come to blows, but Martini calmed the situation down and the House of Truth uncomfortably left together.
> 
> 3. The All Night Express defeated The Young Bucks in a tag team elimination match. Rhett Titus was the sole survivor. Charlie Haas and Shelton Benjamin ran out to attack ANX with the Bucks. D-Line makes the save. They made a challenge for an eight-man tag. Presumably this does not air. Wow, D Line is f---ing horrid. I have no clue who or what they are, but they suck.
> 
> 
> *Dark Main Event*
> 1. The All Night Express and D-Line defeated Charlie Haas, Shelton Benjamin, and The Young Bucks in an eight-man tag match. Bad match.


http://www.411mania.com/wrestling/news/232995/Complete-ROH-TV-Tapings-Results-(SPOILERS).htm


----------



## Chismo

Too much run-ins. Waaay too much.


----------



## Beatles123

ELGIN TWEENER TURN! YES!

The star is being born!


----------



## Genking48

Chikara, on tv, I came buckets there guys!


----------



## EmbassyForever

Young Bucks - TJ Perkins and... Don't know - *
Matt Taven - Mike Mondo - ***1/4 (Watch this!)
Main Event - ***


----------



## N-Zone

The TV show can be a bit hit and miss for me but I watched the latest TV show and thought it was pretty good, following on from the great iPPVs in Florida. The Young Bucks match was fairly good, although a bit cookie cutter, but hey it is the TV show so i'm not expecting 5 stars matches or anything. Hell, cookie cutter for the Bucks is still very good compared to other teams.

Mondo vs. Taven was something I wasn't interested in at all going into it but they really had an awesome match in the end. The fake injury was a great move to grab my interest and it just built from there with some intense brawling. Was impressed by both of them.

The main event was a lot of fun too, even though Ciampa winning was a sure-thing. On another note Nigel's commentary keeps getting better and better, his work during Showdown in the Sun was really awesome. Great to hear a commentator actually get excited over what they're watching for once.


----------



## attitudEra

I just watch ROH for the first time, I think it was the 3/31/12 show and it was pretty good, something that made me laugh my ass off was at the end of the show, it was a match between eddie edwards and that guy who's with maria, eddie lost by maria acting like she was hit in the face and niguel said "I seen better acting on redtube" which is a fucking porn site :lmao


----------



## EffectRaven

The most recent episode was quite good once again in my opinion. I have to say Mondo and Taven really impressed me and had a great little match. These guys were great pick-ups for ROH's undercard.


----------



## EmbassyForever

- The biggest news of the year broke on Saturday after footage of ROH’s recent private press conference aired during the latest edition of “Ring of Honor Wrestling” TV. It will be ROH World Champion Davey Richards defending his championship against “Wrestling’s Worst Nightmare” Kevin Steen on May 12 at “Border Wars” in Toronto!!! Read more about this epic contest here and don’t forget that that “The Belfast Bruiser” Fit Finlay makes his ROH debut on May 12th at “Border Wars” as well! *More matches will be announced soon and fans can expect another major name to be added to the card*. Tickets are going FAST for this loaded event and fans are coming from all over the world. Be apart of this major extravaganza and purchase your tickets for our return to The Ted Reeve Arena right here.

- Steve Corino has broken his silence and said that he will be at “Border Wars” on May 12th in Toronto. We are still waiting to hear what Corino thinks of the recent actions of his former sponsor Jimmy Jacobs.


Newswire.


----------



## USAUSA1

I am a lucha guy but Ring of Honor has the best weekly tv show in the business right now. And they only need 1 hour. 

It started off slow and for awhile I didn't either care about the show but business pick up in February and everything started to click. ROH have some pretty strong characters from Ciampa,Steen,Briscoes,Elgin,Bennett,Charlie Haas been on fire in my opinion he would make a great solo guy. 

Jim Cornette once again proves he is the best tv head booker/creative writer in the last 20 years. You can say Heyman or Pena are better but from a "strictly" weekly episodic perspective he has been the best. This is his 5th stop, SMW was great as a tv show. He had his up and downs in the WWE but he help WWF find a path in 1996 to build towards the future. OVW under Cornette was their best years and groom so many superstars like Brock,Cena,Orton,Batista,etc. In TNA, he tried and for awhile he made freaking Matt Morgan and Hernandez look credible but Dixie chose Russo over him. And now in ROH with full control, it started off slow but you starting to see good to great matches every week,good promos, good storytelling, more guys being built into "TV" characters. I don't think Gabe would of done a better job with TV.


----------



## EmbassyForever

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fj2qS3A5EIY&feature=g-all-u&context=G2a8c86eFAAAAAAAAAAA .... Hmm


----------



## EmbassyForever

Kyle O'Reilly vs. El Generico in Dayton…


----------



## KingCrash

Should be a good match but can someone please get O'Reilly to do another pose. Looks like a douche every time they do that graphic.


----------



## Chismo

It fits him sooo well now when heel. So easy to root against him.


----------



## Mark.

KingCrash said:


> Should be a good match but can someone please get O'Reilly to do another pose. Looks like a douche every time they do that graphic.


Good. That's exactly what his character is.


----------



## ywall2breakerj

Makes me wanna spit on his face, slap the shit out of him and then knock him out. Which kinda makes him a great heel I guess...but I'do do the same to his twin brother Davey and he's a face so yeah....


----------



## smitlick

THANK GOD.. Still booking Generico


----------



## HiddenViolence

So this week's episode was just PPV recap which is fine becasue I didn't watch the PPV. Some great wrestling on there.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Great promo by Ciampa - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YDOL0LjWPg&feature=player_embedded.


----------



## Chismo

ROH Wrestling, 4/24/2012

- good episode, but it's not fair to all those people who ordered the SITS, because now it's already 4 matches ROH gave us for free
- Nigel is getting better and better, but he still says some nonsense here and there ("Storm is not punching Bennett because this is Ring Of Honor WRESTLING!" Oh, you stupid, stupid man...).
- Mike Bennett is getting even more awesome
- Mike Bennett needs to turn face in 2013 and become a full time main eventer
- Mike Bennett is one of the best wrestlers in ROH since SBG took over
- Storm's promo for Border Wars rematch was brilliant (simple, intense and effective)
- Storm/Bennett was very good (**3/4), although I hate how ROH clipped it
- Inside ROH segments are always awesome, and this was no exception
- DemBoys' promo was sweet, and I'm actually lookin' forward to the FWH against WGTT
- Strong/Finlay announced, fuck yeah!
- the Last Man Standing seemes like an amazing match from 15 minutes they aired (****1/4), it was clipped heavily
- Jacobs' turn is good for ROH
- great episode overall


----------



## Mark.

Well of course they clipped Storm/Bennett (if you can call a commercial break "clipped"), they needed time for everything else.

And they didn't show the entirety of any of the matches, so I wouldn't call it giving them away either. There was a big middle chunk of Steen/Generico missing, the whole first half of Briscoes/TMDK and the world title threeway was just clips of spots with little context.


----------



## Chismo

Storm/Bennett, Steen/Generico, Cole/O'Reilly (YT), Bucks/ANX (YT), and next week Briscoes/WGTT & Lethal/Strong. That'll be 6 PPV matches given for free, not even 2 weeks after the PPV. I mean, I appreciate it, but it's not fair to those who were fucked in the ass by GFL.


----------



## Rickey

4/7/12 episode:





_The Young Bucks vs. TJ Perkins and Shiloh Jonze
Mike Mondo vs. Matt Taven
Jay Lethal vs. Adam Cole vs. Tommaso Ciampa vs. Mike Bennett _


----------



## EmbassyForever

_*ROH TV Show 2012.04.28:
*_
*Coleman and Alexender - Briscoe Brothers:* ***1/4
*Rhino - Jobber:* Fuck the start, awesome angle.
*Roderick Strong - Adam Cole:* ***

Everything else here was gold. Great promo by Rhino and awesome segment between Steen and Davey. And the place looked very big. IMO best ROH show by far.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

About time they stopped airing SITS matches.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Yeah and they came back bte...


----------



## spawnsyxx9

Unity Results: http://wp.me/p1rVA2-46B


----------



## Manu_Styles

Richards/Steen promo was awesome as always these get in the ring face to face


----------



## VegaQB

Davey with mic really not the best combo. Steen carried him once again. Smoky Mountain DVDs line was great. Gave me a laugh. 
Have a feeling that Steen will take the title at Border Wars. Its his only chance. Red hot over with crowd. Can't see any other option tbh.

Rhino promo and match was entertaining. Tag match was good. Elgin gonna beat Cole at BW.


----------



## Legend

They're booking Cole like an 80s babyface. It's pretty terrible.


----------



## EmbassyForever

_*ROH 5th May 2012:*_

*- Matt Taven - Tommaso Ciampa:* ***
Very good match, very fun, Taven should be in the main-roster.

*- Mike Mondo - TJ Perkins:* **1/4
Mondo was funny as always, really likes his work. OK match, feud between the Young Bucks and TJP could be fun, their segment before the match was good.

*- Kevin Steen - Kyle O’Reilly:* ***-***1/4
Another good to very good, could get higher rating if it wasn't that short (7 min i guess). But good action, enjoyed it. When Steen hit Kyle with the tennis racket in the head i really lol'd hard.. 

Another great episode, but imo they shouldn't gave the Briscoes and HoT two promos at this same episode and it's not the first time they are doing this. Adam Cole's promo instead could be better.


----------



## Manu_Styles

Great show this week i like the 3 matches format. I think maybe we can have Young Bucks vs TJP & Amazing Red at BITW ´12.


----------



## EmbassyForever

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOgEQa7Olys&feature=player_embedded, Awesome promo


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Want to start watching ROH, so I'm going to sit and watch yesterdays event. Was it good?

Also, does this air on any channels in the UK? Or do I need to download it?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

You can download yesterday's episode in the multimedia section. You can also watch episode on ROH's website, but you have to wait until Thursday to watch yesterday's episode.


----------



## Manu_Styles

For The Win said:


> Want to start watching ROH, so I'm going to sit and watch yesterdays event. Was it good?
> 
> Also, does this air on any channels in the UK? Or do I need to download it?


You can watch it free every thursday in the ROH site (www.rohwrestling.com) with a free sign up.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

so how do they make their money? ad revenue? cheers


----------



## Mark.

For The Win said:


> so how do they make their money? ad revenue? cheers


DVDs, iPPV buys, merchandise, ringside memberships, tickets.


----------



## EmbassyForever

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k65okHvFvtI&feature=g-all-u
Kevin Steen's promo. Awesome.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Watched the latest show, it was decent. Thought that Riley (Think thats who it was, guy who faced Steen) sounded very feminine and I couldn't take him seriously.


----------



## EmbassyForever

For The Win said:


> Watched the latest show, it was decent. Thought that Riley (Think thats who it was, guy who faced Steen) sounded very feminine and I couldn't take him seriously.


Kyle O'Reilly.
And yeah he sounds like a bitch


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

EmbassyForever said:


> Kyle O'Reilly.
> And yeah he sounds like a bitch


yeah haha, I enjoyed it though, will be watching their next show and the PPV


----------



## EmbassyForever

The poster is too big, so here's a link: http://roh.sbgnet.com/images/roh-best-in-the-world-web.jpg - The poster for Best In The World.


----------



## musdy

Wow they really love showing off Maria.


----------



## USAUSA1

I am freaking loving Ring of Honor right now. Steen is at an all time high right now. Ciampa is F'N great too. 

I love that Steen promo, Canada going to blow the roof off.


----------



## Mebrind

EmbassyForever said:


> The poster is too big, so here's a link: http://roh.sbgnet.com/images/roh-best-in-the-world-web.jpg - The poster for Best In The World.


inB4 card subject to change

so can we take this to mean that Davey retains in Toronto?


----------



## smitlick

Is it even real? It looks awful


----------



## Mebrind

It was a "sneak peek" that was on their FB page the other day.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

So they've just give away who wins the world title match then, surely?


----------



## EmbassyForever

For The Win said:


> So they've just give away who wins the world title match then, surely?


No, they are trying to confuse us in my opinion.


----------



## Tony Tornado

EmbassyForever said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k65okHvFvtI&feature=g-all-u
> Kevin Steen's promo. Awesome.


Wow. Kevin Steen is way above everyone else on that roster. Nobody can touch him right now.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Tony Tornado said:


> Wow. Kevin Steen is way above everyone else on that roster. Nobody can touch him right now.


The Briscoes? Jimmy Jacobs? Steve Corino?


----------



## KingCrash

EmbassyForever said:


> The Briscoes? Jimmy Jacobs? Steve Corino?


The Briscoes do very good promos but they're stuck in a feud people actively hate, Jacobs barely has had a chance to do anything and Corino's on the sidelines for now.

And I doubt that ROH would care enough to put out a decoy poster as a swerve. And why does it look like Davey is about to ascend to heaven with the light around him?


----------



## Kling Klang

Poster means nothing its just promotional but i do think its better for the story if Richards wins maybe a heel turn in a process and then loses the the at the next ippv to steen who somehow gets another title shot.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

I wonder is Davey is actually a draw. I think it's safe to say that his title run hasn't been great, but I still wonder if and how much money he's pulling in for ROH.


----------



## KingCrash

I don't know because most of the hardcore old ROH fans love Steen and want him as champ, and whenever I see ROH doing outside promoting it's always the Briscoes front and center. Plus Davey is polarizing the crowd and it's started to lean toward more boos then cheers, and not just when he's dealing with Steen.

And I don't think Steen's winning the title anyway on Saturday, but I also don't think Davey's turning heel. Something will happen that will allow Davey to still be a face while screwing Steen (Cornette run in, ref bump while Steen has at least one visual pin) to set up a rematch at BITW, which is where Steen should win it anyway.


----------



## Tony Tornado

EmbassyForever said:


> The Briscoes? Jimmy Jacobs? Steve Corino?


No. No. No.

Steen is ROH's MVP. No doubt about it.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Dunno if it's ok to ask, but is there any places that stream ROH live for free?

Also, what times Border Wars on in the UK?


----------



## Bubz

Watched last weeks ep, the Steen/Davey in ring promo was fucking great. Really got me hyped for that match, and probably the most I've looked forward to a ROH match for bloody ages.


----------



## EmbassyForever

For The Win said:


> Dunno if it's ok to ask, but is there any places that stream ROH live for free?
> 
> Also, what times Border Wars on in the UK?


1) Yes.


----------



## smitlick

There are places that do streams but I believe its against the rules to do so. I'll be watching it via iPPV. Figured it was worth it cause I'm a ringside member.

*ROH on Sinclair - Episode 21 - 11/2/12*

1. Eddie Edwards vs Kyle O'Reilly
***3/4

2. Mike Mondo vs Matt Taven
N/A

3. The Briscoe Brothers vs The House of Truth
***


----------



## HiddenViolence

Even though I only got into ROH as a promotion just over a month ago, I am quite hyped for Border Wars.


----------



## USAUSA1

ROH tv did an awesome job building towards Border Wars these past few weeks.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH on Sinclair - Episode 22 - 18/2/12*

1. Andy Ridge vs Kevin Steen
*1/2

2. Eddie Edwards & Adam Cole vs Matt Taven & Mike Mondo
**1/2

3. Charlie Haas vs Mark Briscoe
**3/4


----------



## EmbassyForever

USAUSA1 said:


> ROH tv did an awesome job building towards Border Wars these past few weeks.


Yeah. Can't wait for the show today, imo one of the biggest show in the history.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH on Sinclair - Episode 23 - 25/2/12*

1. Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander vs The Young Bucks
***1/4

*2. ROH World Title*
Jay Lethal vs Davey Richards
***1/2


----------



## EmbassyForever

ROH 2012 05 12:

WGTT - D-Line: *1/2
Trios match: **1/2 - Fun, but it was a spotfest in slow motion lol. Fire Ant was great. Hope ROH will sign The Colony.
Ricky Reyes - Jay Lethal: *3/4
Rhino - Davey Richards: ***

A filler show. Next week will be better. Edwards - Bennett and ANX - Young Bucks.


----------



## Chismo

So, Davey/Rhino was good, then? I need to see that match, I'm a huge GORE fan.


----------



## EmbassyForever

JoeRulz said:


> So, Davey/Rhino was good, then? I need to see that match, I'm a huge GORE fan.


It was good, but nothing more. It looks like they don't have chemistry.


----------



## HiddenViolence

A bit strange to have a TV show on the actual day of the iPPV. Still I enjoyed it and it got me pumped for Border Wars.


----------



## Manu_Styles

EmbassyForever said:


> It was good, but nothing more. It looks like they don't have chemistry.


The Gore chant were awesome, Rhino is so over in Baltimore


----------



## smitlick

*ROH on Sinclair - Episode 24 - 3/3/12*

1. Mike Bennett vs TJ Perkins
**1/4

2. Tommaso Ciampa vs Guy Alexander
SQUASH

3. Eddie Edwards vs Roderick Strong
***


----------



## Manu_Styles

ROH returns to The Du Burns Arena THIS Friday night, May 18th, for another round of “Ring of Honor Wrestling” TV Tapings as well as a special match that will be taped EXCLUSIVELY for internet broadcast! Here’s what’s on tap so far:

- An interview with the new ROH World Champion “Wrestling’s Worst Nightmare” Kevin Steen
- ROH World TV Title Match: Roderick Strong w/ Truth Martini vs. Tommaso Ciampa with The Embassy
- The All Night Express (Kenny King & Rhett Titus) vs. Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander
- “Die Hard” Eddie Edwards vs. Brutal Bob
- “Unbreakable” Michael Elgin vs. Matt Taven
- Adam Cole vs. “No Fear” Mike Mondo

- Plus there will be a special match taped for the INTERNET ONLY to determine a challenger for the World Title on 6/30 in Pittsburgh, PA.

4 men will be selected out of 8 in a random drawing to compete in a 4-Way Elimination Bout to determine who will get a shot at the ROH World Championship in Pittsburgh.

The 8 Wrestlers selected for the random drawing are…

- “American Wolf” Davey Richards
- “Die Hard” Eddie Edwards
- Adam Cole
- ROH World TV Champion Roderick Strong
- “The Prodigy” Mike Bennett
- Jay Lethal
- “The Dominant Male” Tommaso Ciampa
- “Unbreakable” Michael Elgin

This one has big ramifications for the coming months of ROH and you can be there live and in person! Tickets are available right here or you can get them at the door THIS Friday night!


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

So unless we have a DQ finish, we'll have a new TV champion?


----------



## Manu_Styles

Ciampa lose with Lethal so now is no problem for him to lose matches, in fact i think a few more losing matches is the perfect option for him to continious develop his pyscho gimmick


----------



## Rickey

For The Win said:


> So unless we have a DQ finish, we'll have a new TV champion?


Why do you say that?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Rickey said:


> Why do you say that?


Ciampa is undefeated and it doesn't look like he's streak is going to be broken any time soon.


----------



## Manu_Styles

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Ciampa is undefeated and it doesn't look like he's streak is going to be broken any time soon.


He still undefeated in USA lol


----------



## Rickey

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Ciampa is undefeated and it doesn't look like he's streak is going to be broken any time soon.


Well um...something happened recently.


Manu_Styles said:


> He still undefeated in USA lol


They might actually run with that.


----------



## KingCrash

For The Win said:


> So unless we have a DQ finish, we'll have a new TV champion?


With the streak gone and Lethal winning the feud there really is no reason now to give Ciampa the belt.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Wait, Ciampa lost? When? Was it at Border Wars?


----------



## Last Chancery

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Wait, Ciampa lost? When? Was it at Border Wars?


Yes. Apparently a really solid match, too.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Didn't realize Ciampa lost. Doesn't surprise me tbh.


----------



## USAUSA1

Ciampa lost don't hurt him though.


----------



## seabs

*Why do they continue to do random drawings to determine who gets to wrestle for title shots?*


----------



## Legend

Seabs said:


> *Why do they continue to do random drawings to determine who gets to wrestle for title shots?*


Bill Watts is callin' the shots!


----------



## jawbreaker

Might actually hit that show up tomorrow night. We'll see what happens. I'm struggling to care about ROH right now. Maybe if I can get through Border Wars, and enjoy Steen/Davey, I'll go. But it's going to be hard for me to give money to a company that just put the tag belts on their worst team for the second time. Still, going to an ROH show is a bucket list thing for me so I might just have to do it. Whatever. We'll see.


----------



## KingCrash

I'd say hit it up for Steen and his meet & greet and Strong/Ciampa might be good. The random drawing for a four-way for a filler title match is annoying though. Might as well just say that Lethal will get the shot.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH on Sinclair - Episode 25 - 10/3/12*

1. Kenny King vs Jay Lethal
**1/2

2. Adam Cole vs Kevin Steen
**

3. Kyle O'Reilly vs Michael Elgin
***

*ROH on Sinclair - Episode 26 - 17/3/12*

1. Adam Cole vs Chris Silvio
**

2. Roderick Strong vs Jay Lethal
***1/4


----------



## EmbassyForever

ROH 2012 05 19:

Eddie Edwards vs. Mike Bennett - ***1/4
Elgin vs. Whatever - DUD. Stupid, pointless.
ANX vs. Young Bucks - ***1/4


----------



## HiddenViolence

This week is just Border Wars recap, not worth the watch if you have already seen the event itself.


----------



## BruiserKC

Watching the Steen-Richards ME brought me back to Cena-RVD at ONS II. No matter what Richards did, the crowd kept getting behind Steen even though he was supposed to be the world champion no one within the company wanted. Unless they go double turn here at this point, which might almost make sense. 

Even though the production isn't as flashy as WWE or TNA, I like the old-school grit and feel of the shows. Makes wrestling seem more realistic as opposed to sports-entertainmentish. I like Kevin Kelly and Nigel McGuiness on the mics with commentary also. Kelly shows he is much better than he appeared to be on WWE.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Steen vs that short dude was recent, right? I watched it a bit last night, I was dreadfully tired and my eyes shut 3 quarters in the match, my eyes opened, and Steen had the title cutting a promo in the back saying he was gonna hold the company hostage. I was shocked that they finally took the title off that no good ex champ.


----------



## smitlick

Short dude meaning Davey Richards?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Yeah, he's like a badass version of Evan Bourne.


----------



## smitlick

Yes at Border Wars Steen won and there rematching at the next iPPV with the stip that if Davey loses he doesnt get another shot while Steens champ which is odd if there not switching straight back to Davey.


----------



## Last Chancery

So, who won the four corners match for the Pittsburgh title shot? Place it under a spoiler tag if you must.


----------



## KingCrash

Spoiler: Internet 4-way



Roderick Strong


----------



## Manu_Styles

Finish was sick!


----------



## smitlick

*ROH on Sinclair - Episode 27 - 24/3/12*

1. Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander vs Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team
**1/2

2. Adam Cole vs Michael Elgin
**3/4


----------



## HiddenViolence

Anyone know the card for tomorrow's show?


----------



## Manu_Styles

Adam Cole vs Mike Mondo

Kevin Steen in ring interview

Tommaso Ciampa vs Nick Westgate

Main Event: The All Night Express vs Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander


----------



## jawbreaker

When I was there live, one of those matches was good, another was super fun, and the third was a total waste of time and space. See if you can figure out which is which!


----------



## Manu_Styles

jawbreaker said:


> When I was there live, one of those matches was good, another was super fun, and the third was a total waste of time and space. See if you can figure out which is which!


Mondo tried to bite Adam Cole´s face like he did with TJP?


----------



## EmbassyForever

*ROH Wrestling 2012 - 02 - 06:*
Adam Cole vs. Mike Mondo - **1/2, a fun lil match. Mondo was great as always, really enjoyed Kyle as well. Good way to open the show.
Ciampa vs. Jobber - Good angle, i really like the new Ciampa. He got some heat from the crowd, which is good.
C & C vs. ANX - **3/4. Super-fun match, but sloppy in some parts. C & C were really over here.

And the final promo with Steen and Richards was good, was funny to see how everyone were against Jim.. This is the Davey Ricahrds we all want..

Overall another good show with pretty decent build to Best In The World. I liked the idea of "Eddie Edwards Die Hard challenge", and they hyped his match against davey pretty a lot. Hopefully this is gonna be a great one like the HDNet match.


----------



## Manu_Styles

Very good episode this week

Mike Mondo is the best comedy wrestler after Archibald Peck, he is so funny and in every match he have new tricks.

Crazy Ciampa is great i think but i don´t like those type of squashes i prefer when they give the jobber more ofense.

ANX vs C&C was a good match, both teams look good here.

Awesome final promo, people will jump in Richards bandwagon after BITW again mark my words, it was so funny everyone saying "Shut Up" to Cornette.


----------



## USAUSA1

Sounds awesome but I am going to miss the show tonight. I have to catch the repeat tomorrow night at 11:30 pm. I wish Comcast didn't charge extra for a dvr.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Manu_Styles said:


> Very good episode this week
> 
> Mike Mondo is the best comedy wrestler after Archibald Peck, he is so funny and in every match he have new tricks.
> 
> Crazy Ciampa is great i think but i don´t like those type of squashes i prefer when they give the jobber more ofense.
> 
> ANX vs C&C was a good match, both teams look good here.
> 
> Awesome final promo, people will jump in Richards bandwagon after BITW again mark my words, it was so funny everyone saying "Shut Up" to Cornette.


Yeah, and everyone will hate Steen and start chanting him "Fuck you Steen" or "Fat-boy". Vintage ROH fans


----------



## Mark.

jawbreaker said:


> When I was there live, one of those matches was good, another was super fun, and the third was a total waste of time and space. See if you can figure out which is which!


Tell us, because I was entertained by all 3.


----------



## jawbreaker

The main event sucked horribly live. It was just an exhibition of moves with little tying it together and nothing to draw the fans in.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

What's with Ciampa's beard? It looks like he dipped it in white powder.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

^^^ :lol

But yeah, I don't exactly get the point of Ciampa dying his beard, more than that I wish they'd give him some new attire. I'm" just not a fan of his current look.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Awesome promo from Steen, Jacobs, and Corino:


----------



## Punkhead

Did you hear the 'YES' chants, after Kevin Steen's title win? That was great.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*ROH Wrestling 2012.06.09:* 
Michael Elgin vs. Matt Taven: **1/2
Davey Richards vs. Eddie Edwards: ****1/4-****1/2. TV match of the year so far.


----------



## Manu_Styles

Holy crap Richards vs Edwards IV was fucking amazing


----------



## USAUSA1

Davey Richards vs. Eddie Edwards was awesome and I had NO problem with the finish as well. 

Davey Richards continue to be the most disrespected wrestler in the business. He is having a great year and clearly a wrestler of the year candidate.


----------



## wildpegasus

Yup, Richards vs Edwards was a sweet match.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Just saw it, from Twitter:



> Stay tuned Ring of Honor Wrestling fans, something very cool is coming in the very near future...this week? Maybe even tonight... #WatchROH


What do you think it is?


----------



## Pappa Bacon

so anyone have an idea of who will make up "guardians of truth"?

anyone else think that he got the 3 count with the dragon suplex?


----------



## The CRA1GER

Pappa Bacon said:


> so anyone have an idea of who will make up "guardians of truth"?
> 
> anyone else think that he got the 3 count with the dragon suplex?


London & Kendrick?


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Richards vs. Edwards was all kinds of awesome, much respect to both guys they busted their ass.


----------



## HiddenViolence

Richards vs Edwards was amazing. Love the working on the arm throughout the match. High-quality stuff, especially for a free tv match.


----------



## Mr mittens

Going to echo everyone and say great stuff from Eddie/Davey. A good mix of stuff from their first three matches and some new stuff. It didn't go into too much overkill but the style of match can still be pretty polarising so if you detested their last two matches you probably wont like this one. I however, really enjoyed it. TV MOTY unless I'm forgetting something from WWE/TNA.

Really happy about Truth bringing in another two guys. I'm not expecting it to be any well known names but two fresh guys. Hope they're solid and that they stick around. ROH could do with a fresh team.


----------



## Bubz

Been out of the loop with ROH for a while since Border Wars and just watched the 02/06 episode mainly for the Steen promo to see an explanation why Corino joined him after he won the belt but it didn't really explain anything. Was there an article or letter from Steen that explained it more?

Promo was good anyway, and Steen and Davey's promo's have all been very enjoyable. The rematch in NY should be good, wonder if there will be a stip on it or not.


----------



## EmbassyForever

BUBZ said:


> Been out of the loop with ROH for a while since Border Wars and just watched the 02/06 episode mainly for the Steen promo to see an explanation why Corino joined him after he won the belt but it didn't really explain anything. Was there an article or letter from Steen that explained it more?
> 
> Promo was good anyway, and Steen and Davey's promo's have all been very enjoyable. The rematch in NY should be good, wonder if there will be a stip on it or not.


Yep, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7AEkmHE4_o&feature=plcp.


----------



## Kling Klang

Excellent main event one of the best tv matches of the year.Elgin is really growing on me he has great confidence in the ring.


----------



## Combat Analyst

Strong back in the mid-card. Truth Martini keeping him relevant.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Combat Analyst said:


> Strong back in the mid-card. Truth Martini keeping him relevant.


upper-card.


----------



## TasteOfVenom

Just caught RoH for the first time in awhile. Is Ciampa the RoH version of Monty Brown?


----------



## smitlick

Ciampa is a far better worker


----------



## TasteOfVenom

smitlick said:


> Ciampa is a far better worker


I didn't get to see his in ring work fell asleep during the match. Only problem with it being on in that time slot. I will say the show didn't look as good as HDNet shows, imho.


----------



## seabs

*When I start being as entertained by Ciampa as I was by Cor Von then I'll start watching. He does nothing for me and I don't see how he's a great worker either. He's solid but he's too dull.*


----------



## TasteOfVenom

His body movements that I saw before falling asleep confused me in what his gimmick is can someone explain?


----------



## EmbassyForever

He was undefeated for a year. He lost to his biggest "enemy", Jay Lethal. His obsession for winning makes him crazy.

Ciampa isn't the best wrestler but yeah i think he's good.


----------



## TasteOfVenom

EmbassyForever said:


> He was undefeated for a year. He lost to his biggest "enemy", Jay Lethal. His obsession for winning makes him crazy.
> 
> Ciampa isn't the best wrestler but yeah i think he's good.


Jay seems like he got better on the mic.


----------



## smitlick

Seabs said:


> *When I start being as entertained by Ciampa as I was by Cor Von then I'll start watching. He does nothing for me and I don't see how he's a great worker either. He's solid but he's too dull.*


Have you seen his match with Cole in ECWA?


----------



## EmbassyForever

WeAreTheFallen said:


> Jay seems like he got better on the mic.


Yeah his promos are good


----------



## seabs

*Super 8 last year? I meant to but I never got around to it.*


----------



## TasteOfVenom

Charlie Haas looked worn out or just plain old.


----------



## USAUSA1

Haas is probably worn out since he is carrying Shelton on his back. Working two matches on non tv tapings. He is definitely one of the better heels in the business right now.


----------



## TasteOfVenom

Surprised WWE or TNA hasn't tried to sign Ciampa he is solid on the mic.


----------



## smitlick

Seabs said:


> *Super 8 last year? I meant to but I never got around to it.*


Yep last years Super 8


----------



## EmbassyForever

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NK8AlPmzhZE&feature=plcp


----------



## HiddenViolence

EmbassyForever said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NK8AlPmzhZE&feature=plcp


Awesome promo there. Great stuff.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH on Sinclair - Episode 28 - 31/3/12*

1. Tommaso Ciampa vs Kyle O'Reilly
**3/4

2. Davey Richards vs Ryan McBride
N/A

3. Eddie Edwards vs Mike Bennett
**1/2


----------



## Combat Analyst

andersonasshole900 said:


> Awesome promo there. Great stuff.


How is he Sicilian if cutting a Savage esque promo? What's his gimmick?


----------



## Mark.

Combat Analyst said:


> How is he Sicilian if cutting a Savage esque promo? What's his gimmick?


I'll take a wild guess and say he's Sicilian because he was born one.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH on Sinclair - Episode 29 - 7/4/12*

1. The Young Bucks vs TJ Perkins & Shiloh Jonze
*1/2

2. Matt Taven vs Mike Mondo
***1/2

3. Adam Cole vs Mike Bennett vs Jay Lethal vs Tommaso Ciampa
**3/4


----------



## Combat Analyst

Mark. said:


> I'll take a wild guess and say he's Sicilian because he was born one.


Would be best to talk in a Sicilian accent than,


----------



## Mark.

Combat Analyst said:


> Would be best to talk in a Sicilian accent than,


Why? It's been no secret that he's a Sicilian descendant, not someone who's born and raised there. He's a psychopath who also happens to be Sicilian. Has a better ring to it than "Italian-American Psychopath".


----------



## Combat Analyst

Mark. said:


> Why? It's been no secret that he's a Sicilian descendant, not someone who's born and raised there. He's a psychopath who also happens to be Sicilian. Has a better ring to it than "Italian-American Psychopath".


Still you can't have a gimmick where you're Sicilian and talk like the Macho Man.


----------



## Mark.

Sicilian is a nationality, not a gimmick. That'd be like thinking Drew McIntyre's gimmick is he's Scottish.


----------



## Combat Analyst

Mark. said:


> Sicilian is a nationality, not a gimmick. That'd be like thinking Drew McIntyre's gimmick is he's Scottish.


At this point it practically is, and when you have your nickname being "The Sicilian Psychopath" I expect yor nationality to be related to your gimmick, which so far it isn't.


----------



## Lazyking

his gimmick is being crazy.. the Sicilian part is just to sound cool.


----------



## mk92071

Can somebody give me a top 10-20 of matches from their Sinclaid Broadcasting TV show? Since they moved to SBG I haven't watched any of their TV show and only a few iPPV matches.


----------



## Combat Analyst

Lazyking said:


> his gimmick is being crazy.. the Sicilian part is just to sound cool.


If it's not apart of his gimmick, no need mentioning it.


----------



## jawbreaker

Combat Analyst said:


> If it's not apart of his gimmick, no need mentioning it.


You have this bizarre obsession with gimmicks and I don't think you understand how wrestling works. Please stop posting.


----------



## Combat Analyst

jawbreaker said:


> You have this bizarre obsession with gimmicks and I don't think you understand how wrestling works. Please stop posting.


My obsession is not with gimmicks. I just think every wrestler should have one considering that it is wrestling. Gimmicks just happen to be my favorite part of wrestling because without them, then you just have a bunch of a men, grappling. My problem is Ciampa, using Sicilian as part of his nickname but not actually being Sicilian.


----------



## jawbreaker

Combat Analyst said:


> My obsession is not with gimmicks. I just think every wrestler should have one considering that it is wrestling. Gimmicks just happen to be my favorite part of wrestling because without them, then you just have a bunch of a men, grappling. My problem is Ciampa, using Sicilian as part of his nickname but not actually being Sicilian.


Do you know what Sicilian means?


----------



## Last Chancery

Re: Ciampa's "gimmick." I think ROH is just interested in getting almost every main or even minor star a nickname they can use on the TV shows. It's not a practice I care for all too much, but it also gives every one of their wrestlers a hook that may help in how the casual viewers see them or remember them. "The Sicilian Psychopath" isn't the best moniker, I'll agree there, but I also don't think it's so much a character as it is a simple nickname. The Sicilian part of it, I've always thought, tied into The Embassy's emphasis on foreign or exotic talent more than anything. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Combat Analyst

jawbreaker said:


> Do you know what Sicilian means?


Yes but what does the meaning of Sicilian have to do with my point?


----------



## Combat Analyst

jawbreaker said:


> Do you know what Sicilian means?


Yes but what does the meaning of Sicilian have to do with my point?


----------



## jawbreaker

You said he wasn't actually Sicilian. He is actually Sicilian (or at least his character is). He doesn't, like, run around waving Italian flags or call people 'paisan', he's just a guy from Sicily, like Chris Benoit was the Canadian Crippler because he was from Canada.

I can't believe I actually have to explain this to you.


----------



## EmbassyForever

ROH 2012.06.16:

-Mike Bennett vs. Adam Page - *3/4
-The Briscoes vs. Some new and looking good tag team - **1/2
-Roderick Strong vs. Tommaso Ciampa - **1/2, nice ending. The build for the TV title match is really good.


----------



## Manu_Styles

The TV Champion build is the best of all matches at BITW, anything can happen i would be happy with any decision they made.

This weeks show review:

Eddie Edwards vs Brutal Bob: **1/2 (they actually sold me the match here: http://www.rohwrestling.com/connect/blogs/bob-evans/2012/jun/21/7397 )

Jay Lethal vs Chris Silvio: ** Decent match, Chris Silvio is a nice jobber i don´t mind to see him have a contract with the company. The best part of the match was the arguee between The HOT & The Embassy at ringside.

Kevin Steen & Jimmy Jacobs vs Davey Richards & Kyle O´Reilly: ***3/4 Great TV match here. A lot of crazy spots (Remember that both Steen & Richards end up this match with injures)and a nice finish to build their BITW match


----------



## Combat Analyst

jawbreaker said:


> You said he wasn't actually Sicilian. He is actually Sicilian (or at least his character is). He doesn't, like, run around waving Italian flags or call people 'paisan', he's just a guy from Sicily, like Chris Benoit was the Canadian Crippler because he was from Canada.
> 
> I can't believe I actually have to explain this to you.


What I'm saying is if Sicilian is in his nickname, shouldn't he base his gimmick around that.


----------



## KingCrash

Combat Analyst said:


> What I'm saying is if Sicilian is in his nickname, shouldn't he base his gimmick around that.


It's just a nickname with alliteration to try and make it sound cool and less generic then "The Sociopath". If we're going to completely have to make nicknames 100% of their gimmicks then I guess Kenny King better cut off someone's head because he's "Killer", "The Outlaw" Charlie Haas is going to have to start robbing banks and Jimmy Jacobs is going to have to both become undead and have a sex change to be "The Zombie Princess".


----------



## Combat Analyst

KingCrash said:


> It's just a nickname with alliteration to try and make it sound cool and less generic then "The Sociopath". If we're going to completely have to make nicknames 100% of their gimmicks then I guess Kenny King better cut off someone's head because he's "Killer", "The Outlaw" Charlie Haas is going to have to start robbing banks and Jimmy Jacobs is going to have to both become undead and have a sex change to be "The Zombie Princess".


That's different, those are all just exaggerations, Here it's something real but not added to his gimmick, I don't know, just expected him to act more Sicilian


----------



## Mr mittens

Was really impressed with Steen/Jacobs vs Team Ambition

Just a wild fast paced brawl with an excellent use of the illegal man always cutting off the offence. The no contest ending I felt was well done enough to be justified and it's got me pumped for BITW which I'll be watching in a few hours.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Read this on Figure Four Weekly:



> The Kevin Steen promo at the end of the show was designed to get him over as a bad person who hates everyone, all the babyfaces, all the heels and all the fans. Although it was a heel promo and he buried the fans, the company knew that in the New York market it was extremely likely that he’d be cheered the entire time. Steen is over as a heel on all of the smaller-market house shows, but in the bigger markets, where a significantly larger percentage of Internet fans show up, he’s a babyface. As was made pretty clear at the PPV, he will be booked going forward as a heel with the idea that eventually a babyface will come along that the fans will like more than him, and that person will ultimately beat him for the title and save ROH from his reign of terror. The line in his promo about how the fans always end up turning on the champion was basically a set-up for that happening, as the company believes that at some point the fans will turn on Steen like they do everyone else. It has also been acknowledged that it’s a weird situation with Jim Cornette, in that Cornette is supposed to be a babyface, but no fan is going to boo a heel versus the heel’s boss, because everyone hates their boss. Most likely, they’ll be downplaying the Steen/Cornette dynamic over the next few months for that reason.


If this is true, I don't know who they can get that is talented enough to be a big enough face to rival Steen.


----------



## Kling Klang

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Read this on Figure Four Weekly:
> 
> 
> 
> If this is true, I don't know who they can get that is talented enough to be a big enough face to rival Steen.


This could be a long title reign for steen then which i don't mind but who will be the guy to end it is intriguing.


----------



## USAUSA1

Michael Elgin is the obvious guy. With Ciampa being a long shot but I could see him slowly turn into a babyface real soon with the whole Embassy thing. I think Adam Cole momentum will eventually die down.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

I don't think Ciampa will ever be a main eventer in ROH. I like Cole, but he doesn't have it. Elgin does have potential to be the top face, but we'll see what happens.


----------



## Combat Analyst

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I don't think Ciampa will ever be a main eventer in ROH. I like Cole, but he doesn't have it. Elgin does have potential to be the top face, but we'll see what happens.


Elgin is too much of a monster heel to be top face. The person destined to be top face is Eddie Edwards or Homicide


----------



## KingCrash

Combat Analyst said:


> Elgin is too much of a monster heel to be top face. The person destined to be top face is Eddie Edwards or Homicide


We'll see about Elgin once he turns face and goes against HOT but Cole would be a better short and long term answer then Homicide (due to Homicide being a natural heel and what kind of shape he's in) if they stuck with him and I don't know if Eddie has enough personality to be the top face anywhere besides New York, and even then the fans would cheer Steen over him.


----------



## smitlick

If anyones interested Border Wars did approx just over 1350 buys and BITW live had around 1350-1400 buys and has since gone up to just over 1500 since the end of the show.


----------



## Mr mittens

smitlick said:


> If anyones interested Border Wars did approx just over 1350 buys and BITW live had around 1350-1400 buys and has since gone up to just over 1500 since the end of the show.


Keeping in mind that those that ordered Border Wars were offered BITW for free if they asked for it, I wonder how many of those 'buys' were legit paying buys


----------



## Ali1245

I think Steen will probably only be beaten when WWE come knocking and how on form he is at the moment I don't think it will be that long. You never know with SBG being they might try block him from going like they did with The Briscoes (apparently) I think Ciampa is too good as a Heel, Cole is good but not that interesting (IMO), Elgin is a good option but if they turn Elgin, fully fledged face and the way RoH do storylines he will be feuding with HOT for a good year, which is not a bad thing.


----------



## paracetamol

i think jay briscoe would make a great babyface opponent for steen. the promos alone between them would be gold.


----------



## smitlick

Mr mittens said:


> Keeping in mind that those that ordered Border Wars were offered BITW for free if they asked for it, I wonder how many of those 'buys' were legit paying buys


Not a great deal I'd assume.


----------



## Mark.

According to F4W, it was over 2100 viewers (a new record), 1400 of which were paid for.


----------



## Combat Analyst

KingCrash said:


> We'll see about Elgin once he turns face and goes against HOT but Cole would be a better short and long term answer then Homicide (due to Homicide being a natural heel and what kind of shape he's in) if they stuck with him and I don't know if Eddie has enough personality to be the top face anywhere besides New York, and even then the fans would cheer Steen over him.


Again Elgin seems like he can't survive without the HOT, and is too much of a monster heel. And Homicide still has experience and can be a good anti-hero top face. And Davey had enough personality to be the top face.


----------



## seabs

*Elgin will be much better as a babyface than a heel. The mindset that every powerful guy has to be a heel monster irks me a lot. Elgin doesn't have the size to be a dominating heel controlling matches. He's got a strong enough power based moveset to be over as a face but he's also vulnerable enough due to his size to work being worked over a bigger dude like Steen too. 

Elgin HAS to be the guy to beat Steen right now. ROH's record of putting the belt on the guy with all the momentum is terrible though. Elgin beating Steen at Final Battle coming off the feud with Strong is the way to go. 

Now is the perfect time to push Cole into the main event picture for a bit with Steen but he shouldn't win the belt at this point. I just wish he'd work heel.

Steen/Jay title match will likely be really good. Lethal title matches are obviously gonna happen. Not sure who else they can go with after they've done the big 3 from the off. Whitmer could be a decent TV defense. Doubt they'll main event Generico on an iPPV. Not putting any faith in them bringing in anyone impressive to face Steen. Steen/Necro brawl could be great though and I'm sure they could afford to bring in someone like Necro to do a job. They obviously don't want to be using international talent but none of the Japanese guys should really be facing someone like Steen.

What is there ... 3? 4? iPPVs between now and Final Battle. Cole/Steen should definitely happen. Don't see the harm in Jay/Steen on iPPV if the rest of the card is stacked. Next one will probably be Steen/Lethal. 

Thinking off the top of my head but why not do a 2 Night Tournament with both shows on iPPV and make Steen defend the title in every round he's in. Fits in nicely with Cornette doing everything to get the belt off Steen and I've always though a 2 Night Tournament on iPPV would do really well on the right weekend. They could do: (again thinking off the top of my head as I type this)

Night 1:
Richards vs Edwards
Steen vs Generico
Elgin vs Strong
Cole vs O'Reilly
Jacobs vs Whitmer
Lethal vs Ciampa
Briscoes vs WGTT vs ANX vs C&C - Elimination Rules, Final 2 Advance.

Night 2
Elgin vs Lethal
Richards vs O'Reilly
Jacobs vs Coleman
Steen vs Jay
Elgin vs Coleman
Steen vs Richards
WGTT/Strong/Ciampa vs Edwards/Generico/Cole/Whitmer
Steen vs Elgin.*


----------



## BKKsoulcity

I questioned the Steen promo at first but after thinking about it long; it makes perfect sense now. Right now there looks to be NO legitimate heels at the moment that can even come to close to a threat to Steen so why not turn him heel and keep building guys like Elgin and Cole who CAN look like a threat so I am anticipating what will come in the future. Elgin vs. Steen should be special and I'm team Elgin all the way.

Is Richards going to go to NJPW full time now? Maybe after a match with O'Reilly?


----------



## KingCrash

Seabs said:


> *
> What is there ... 3? 4? iPPVs between now and Final Battle. Cole/Steen should definitely happen. Don't see the harm in Jay/Steen on iPPV if the rest of the card is stacked. Next one will probably be Steen/Lethal.
> 
> *


There's three ippvs left in the year (DBD, one in Canada and Final Battle) so Elgin/Steen probably will be Final Battle. Guess it depends on how big the name is that they can get to face Steen to see if outside title defenses will be on house shows or the other two ippvs.


And for this week's show it'll be a Road Rage episode with Haas/Jay, Davey/Mondo and highlights from the 4-way with Cole/Strong/Whitmer/O'Reilly.


----------



## Beatles123

While I'd love to see Elgin groomed as the savior face, I think it's gonna be Cole--but to be fair, he'll probably work nice too given his red hot status and his work-rate as of late.


----------



## EmbassyForever

ROH 2012 06 30:
Mike Mondo vs Davey Richards - **1/2, looks like a great match.
Jay Briscoe vs Charlie Haas - ***1/4, because of the weak pinfalls.


----------



## Kling Klang

Enjoyed the match between Mondo and Richards,Mondo keeps impressing me in the ring and on promos. Death match was okay.


----------



## Lane

ROH TV 6/30/12

Davey Richards vs MIke Mondo ***
First time seeing Mondo since he tagged with Elgin at BITW 2011. Hes awesome. Really good match. Daveys becoming someboyd worth watching again. Really wanted to get the 5 more minutes but Mondo playing the smart heel and not doing it do to his ankle was nice.

Proving Grounds 4 way NA
Wasnt the complete match but closing moments but damn was it fun and the strikes were stiff. I wont spoil anything but BJ and Kyle had a sick spot to the outside

Texas Deathmatch **
Pretty basic hardcore match with your untypical weapons. The match was fun but the ending was shit.


----------



## Punkhead

SPOILER ALERT:

Adam Cole defeated Roderick Strong to become the new ROH Television champion.

P. S. How to use spoiler tags?


----------



## Chismo

No need to use spoilers here, since ROH acknowledges the taping results every time, and the Cole moment is on their YT channel.


----------



## HiddenViolence

Mike Mondo is a pretty good promo cutter I must say, and his match with Davey Richards was very good.


----------



## Kling Klang

Is Rhyno still with company?


----------



## Lane

Yeah, he was on the last set of tapings.


----------



## Kling Klang

Lane said:


> Yeah, he was on the last set of tapings.


I thought we would never hear from him again.


----------



## Lane

He teamd with Roderick.


----------



## smitlick

Mark. said:


> According to F4W, it was over 2100 viewers (a new record), 1400 of which were paid for.


Completely incorrect number. Meltzer even mentioned the number in the Observer.


----------



## Mark.

smitlick said:


> Completely incorrect number. Meltzer even mentioned the number in the Observer.


Depends whether you choose to believe Alvarez or Meltzer.


----------



## smitlick

Well considering I know who gave the number to Meltzer, I'll choose Dave.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

ROH on SBG 6/30/12

Davey Richards vs Mike Mondo
-Really good opener between these guys, lots of good back and forth and Mondo did a great job of selling Davey’s offense, I really liked the shoulder tackle spot. Davey continues to ride the momentum of great TV matches but I will admit that the finish left a really bad taste in my mouth, I think that Davey should have won here in my opinion. I’m” tired of time limit draws in ROH.


Roderick Strong vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Adam Cole vs. Kyle O’Reilly
-(In session) Very fun 4 Way between these guys. Good exchanges between Roddy and Whitmer, everyone got in a good portion of offense and no one overstayed their welcome. The finishing stretch was nice and the finish was well done, laying the groundwork for Cole’s eventual title win.

Jay Briscoe vs. Charlie Haas
-Good main event between these guys, the rapid fire pins at the start was nice but for the crowd but came off a bit unnecessary on TV, they brawl for most of the first half before going for the weapons. Haas did a good job of working over Jay while heeling it up for the crowd. The table and DVD spot were both well done, however while the finish made sense it didn’t quite have the impact it should’ve had. Regardless, good main event to a consistent show.

Call me crazy but I'm" enjoying the TV Show more than the iPPVs lately.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Why the fuck would ROH put the title on Kenny King if they didn't have him signed? Fucking stupid.


----------



## smitlick

They probably trusted him to honor his agreement?


----------



## USAUSA1

King is not important and they can replace him. ROH needs to do a better job with contracts and stop trusting people. 

He deserves to be in TNA with all those snakes. And I doubt another indy using him in the future once TNA is finish with him. 

This is also makes the TNA and WWE lawsuit look stupid.


----------



## EmbassyForever

USAUSA1 said:


> King is not important and they can replace him. ROH needs to do a better job with contracts and stop trusting people.
> 
> He deserves to be in TNA with all those snakes. And I doubt another indy using him in the future once TNA is finish with him.
> 
> This is also makes the TNA and WWE lawsuit look stupid.


(Y)


----------



## kayfabecop

USAUSA1 said:


> This is also makes the TNA and WWE lawsuit look stupid.


This isn't contract tampering as Kenny wasn't under contract.


----------



## USAUSA1

Last night episode was cool, no real beef with the show.


----------



## Kling Klang

ROH really need to sort their tag division out if the titles go back on WGTT or the Briscoes it would be pointless.What ever possessed them to give the tites to ANX if kennys contract was soon to be up.


----------



## YimYac

Kenny is definitely getting blackballed from anywhere besides PWG or a small promotion


----------



## RoosterSmith

Just watched a half hour of the lastest episode. 

I like the idea of road rage, because filming their shows in a TV studio never made sense to me. But I can't help but feel like when they do Road Rage, they don't really advance stories much and they use it as filler/promotion of house shows. 

I'm left waiting for them to get back into the studio to see what the next PPV is going to be like ...


I found out next week is gonna be another repeat episode, this one coming from Best in the World. Not looking foward to that, even if you haven't ordered the PPV, a lot of people still know the results. 

Had to turn it off, check out the rest tomorrow. The biggest problem with ROH is that their TV show, which is supposed to be important to them, isn't "THE" place to be for Ring of Honor wrestling. I never feel like it's an important event.


----------



## YimYac

I like Road Rage house show editions


----------



## sharkboy22

Why is ROH TV show so damn far behind of the PPVs? It's killing them.


----------



## Manu_Styles

sharkboy22 said:


> Why is ROH TV show so damn far behind of the PPVs? It's killing them.


ROH TV behind PPVs? Explain that


----------



## KingCrash

Manu_Styles said:


> ROH TV behind PPVs? Explain that


Like this week's episode was Road Rage matches that took place before BITW and Cornette referenced the Steen/Davey title match and how if Eddie couldn't beat him Davey would. Plus it's been a couple of weeks since "new" content and next week they'll finally start telling people about BITW and showing a couple of matches from it.


----------



## Manu_Styles

KingCrash said:


> Like this week's episode was Road Rage matches that took place before BITW and Cornette referenced the Steen/Davey title match and how if Eddie couldn't beat him Davey would. Plus it's been a couple of weeks since "new" content and next week they'll finally start telling people about BITW and showing a couple of matches from it.


They use to have 2 weeks of Road Rage before the new content, now they have more because the next iPPV is on september.


----------



## Manu_Styles

Also new Internet Match: C&C Wrestling Factory vs TD Thomas & QT Marshall

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ett0pJqSuo&feature=player_embedded


----------



## RoosterSmith

Manu_Styles said:


> They use to have 2 weeks of Road Rage before the new content, now they have more because the next iPPV is on september.


That's a bad idea. Why not do 4 weeks of origional content use it to build up to a "Clash of the Champions" type of free PPV for their next Road Rage event. 

Just because their not doing a PPV doesn't mean they should stop the story telling. 

I hate to compare ROH to any other company because I'm not trying to put them down, I want them to be successful...

But WWE has a very interesting thing with AJ going on, Cena's in his first money in the bank and until the PPV happens they'll be advancing the storylines on every televised show they have. 

Even in TNA, I'm kind of interested to see what's gonna happen with Aries. 

I know ROH can do similiar things. They just don't. Won't cost them anymoney at all... They're already doing the tapings, they're already doing the house shows. So what the hell?


----------



## USAUSA1

RoosterSmith said:


> That's a bad idea. Why not do 4 weeks of origional content use it to build up to a "Clash of the Champions" type of free PPV for their next Road Rage event.
> 
> Just because their not doing a PPV doesn't mean they should stop the story telling.
> 
> I hate to compare ROH to any other company because I'm not trying to put them down, I want them to be successful...
> 
> But WWE has a very interesting thing with AJ going on, Cena's in his first money in the bank and until the PPV happens they'll be advancing the storylines on every televised show they have.
> 
> Even in TNA, I'm kind of interested to see what's gonna happen with Aries.
> 
> I know ROH can do similiar things. They just don't. Won't cost them anymoney at all... They're already doing the tapings, they're already doing the house shows. So what the hell?


And Kevin Steen as champion doesn't excite you? Isn't this what the fans wanted for a year?

Personally, while ROH have a lot to work on, people EXPECTATIONS for ROH is too high. While WWE and TNA expectations are too low. 

For example, Roode hold the title for 9 months, fans think its one of the best title reigns in years. Why? I don't know, ROH been doing long title reigns for years including the recent one with Davey Richards. The difference between the two guys, Roode is a good talker but Davey is a wayyyy better wrestler. Put Roode best matches from the past year and compare them to Richards matches from the past year, Richards got him by a mile. Richards gets an unfair wrap because he has the live up to the standards of Danielson,Punk,Joe,Nigel,etc. Roode doesn't have to live up to any standards because TNA title reigns has been horrific. Low expectations vs. high expectations. If you had to trade Richards for Roode like in the old territory days, would you do it?

People complain about Briscoes/WGTT but name me one tag team feud in the past year from WWE or TNA that was better? You can't,if this exact same feud happen in the WWE or TNA with the exact same results and matches fans would be going nuts. Low Expectations vs. High Expectations

The whole AJ/Kane/Daniel/Punk storyline is silly and the fact it involve the champion make it even worse. Imagine this same storyline in ROH with Punk/Danielson, it would get booed out the building. 

Week in,week out ROH has the best WRESTLING on tv. Look at last week for example, no Raw,SD,or Impact match was better than Eddie Edwards vs. Kevin Steen. 

Now ROH does need a better tv taping schedule. Maybe a new,fresher booker like a Dave Marquez or even Scott D'Amore. They need better production, more shows as well but the actual wrestling is pretty good.


----------



## Rickey

USAUSA1 said:


> And Kevin Steen as champion doesn't excite you? Isn't this what the fans wanted for a year?


What's to be excited about though? He's got the belt. Okay? He's not destroying the company, interrupting matches and basically acting like a violent psycho. He's supposed to be 'evil' according to Jim Cornette but the fans love him anyway. There's nothing exciting about the heel trying to get heat and then being met with cheers. It's hard to build up a babyface to finally take him down because the fans will most likely boo him if he beats Steen.



> Personally, while ROH have a lot to work on, people EXPECTATIONS for ROH is too high. While WWE and TNA expectations are too low.


 Nah, not really



> For example, Roode hold the title for 9 months, fans think its one of the best title reigns in years. Why? I don't know, ROH been doing long title reigns for years including the recent one with Davey Richards. The difference between the two guys, Roode is a good talker but Davey is a wayyyy better wrestler. Put Roode best matches from the past year and compare them to Richards matches from the past year, Richards got him by a mile.


There's more to pro wrestling than the amount of moves you know. There's more to pro wrestling than just 'match quality' 'workrate' and a bunch of moves that don't mean anything by the end of the match. Roode's title run wasn't great because he held it a long time it was great because he made the title seem like the most important thing in the world.



> Low expectations vs. high expectations. If you had to trade Richards for Roode like in the old territory days, would you do it?


If I were in charge of ROH would I trade Richards for Roode if I could? ABSOLUTELY!



> People complain about Briscoes/WGTT but name me one tag team feud in the past year from WWE or TNA that was better? You can't,if this exact same feud happen in the WWE or TNA with the exact same results and matches fans would be going nuts. Low Expectations vs. High Expectations


Think people just got sick of it and wanted ANX to finally win the belts, sometimes ROH has people chasing forever. 



> Week in,week out ROH has the best WRESTLING on tv. Look at last week for example, no Raw,SD,or Impact match was better than Eddie Edwards vs. Kevin Steen.


There's more to pro wrestling than just...the wrestling. If I don't care I just don't care. You gotta get people emotionally invested in the matches, make it feel important.


----------



## RoosterSmith

USAUSA1 said:


> And Kevin Steen as champion doesn't excite you? Isn't this what the fans wanted for a year?
> 
> Personally, while ROH have a lot to work on, people EXPECTATIONS for ROH is too high. While WWE and TNA expectations are too low.
> 
> For example, Roode hold the title for 9 months, fans think its one of the best title reigns in years. Why? I don't know, ROH been doing long title reigns for years including the recent one with Davey Richards. The difference between the two guys, Roode is a good talker but Davey is a wayyyy better wrestler. Put Roode best matches from the past year and compare them to Richards matches from the past year, Richards got him by a mile. Richards gets an unfair wrap because he has the live up to the standards of Danielson,Punk,Joe,Nigel,etc. Roode doesn't have to live up to any standards because TNA title reigns has been horrific. Low expectations vs. high expectations. If you had to trade Richards for Roode like in the old territory days, would you do it?
> 
> People complain about Briscoes/WGTT but name me one tag team feud in the past year from WWE or TNA that was better? You can't,if this exact same feud happen in the WWE or TNA with the exact same results and matches fans would be going nuts. Low Expectations vs. High Expectations
> 
> The whole AJ/Kane/Daniel/Punk storyline is silly and the fact it involve the champion make it even worse. Imagine this same storyline in ROH with Punk/Danielson, it would get booed out the building.
> 
> Week in,week out ROH has the best WRESTLING on tv. Look at last week for example, no Raw,SD,or Impact match was better than Eddie Edwards vs. Kevin Steen.
> 
> Now ROH does need a better tv taping schedule. Maybe a new,fresher booker like a Dave Marquez or even Scott D'Amore. They need better production, more shows as well but the actual wrestling is pretty good.


Wrestling is good but that's it. 

Nothing is wrong with their production, it's their product. The shows aren't good...

Kevin steen rules! I love having him there in ROH, but one man does not make a show...


----------



## Chismo

USAUSA1 said:


> And Kevin Steen as champion doesn't excite you? Isn't this what the fans wanted for a year?
> 
> Personally, while ROH have a lot to work on, people EXPECTATIONS for ROH is too high. While WWE and TNA expectations are too low.
> 
> For example, Roode hold the title for 9 months, fans think its one of the best title reigns in years. Why? I don't know, ROH been doing long title reigns for years including the recent one with Davey Richards. The difference between the two guys, Roode is a good talker but Davey is a wayyyy better wrestler. Put Roode best matches from the past year and compare them to Richards matches from the past year, Richards got him by a mile. Richards gets an unfair wrap because he has the live up to the standards of Danielson,Punk,Joe,Nigel,etc. Roode doesn't have to live up to any standards because TNA title reigns has been horrific. Low expectations vs. high expectations. If you had to trade Richards for Roode like in the old territory days, would you do it?
> 
> People complain about Briscoes/WGTT but name me one tag team feud in the past year from WWE or TNA that was better? You can't,if this exact same feud happen in the WWE or TNA with the exact same results and matches fans would be going nuts. Low Expectations vs. High Expectations
> 
> The whole AJ/Kane/Daniel/Punk storyline is silly and the fact it involve the champion make it even worse. Imagine this same storyline in ROH with Punk/Danielson, it would get booed out the building.
> 
> Week in,week out ROH has the best WRESTLING on tv. Look at last week for example, no Raw,SD,or Impact match was better than Eddie Edwards vs. Kevin Steen.
> 
> Now ROH does need a better tv taping schedule. Maybe a new,fresher booker like a Dave Marquez or even Scott D'Amore. They need better production, more shows as well but the actual wrestling is pretty good.


Roode's reign was much better than Davey's.


----------



## smitlick

Skipped Ep 30 & 31 because there the SITS episodes

*ROH on Sinclair - Episode 32 - 28/4/12*

1. Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander vs The Briscoes
**1/2

2. Vinny Marseglia vs Rhino
SQUASH

3. Adam Cole vs Roderick Strong
***


----------



## EmbassyForever

*ROH TV 2012 07 07:*

-Michael Elgin vs. Jay Lethal: **1/2

-Kevin Steen vs. Eddie Edwards: ***1/4.
Cornette + Corino = gold. Really enjoyed their commentary.


----------



## USAUSA1

With Davey Richards missing the next tapings, am assuming he will miss the next IPPV?


----------



## Lane

Hes off until the next IPPV.


----------



## Speedy McGee

I haven't been watching any of the ROH Sinclair shows but is there any good matches worth checking out soo far (I mean like ***3/4 and above matches).


----------



## USAUSA1

Speedy McGee said:


> I haven't been watching any of the ROH Sinclair shows but is there any good matches worth checking out soo far (I mean like ***3/4 and above matches).


I don't have a date but Davey Richards vs. Eddie Edwards from June tv. I put it at ****1/2 but most people think am overrating it. It's my second favorite US 2012 match behind Brock vs. Cena.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Michael Elgin vs Davey Richards was awesome too. ***3/4.


----------



## smitlick

- Davey Richards vs Roderick Strong - 8/10/11 - ***3/4
- Davey Richards vs Kyle O'Reilly - 19/11/11 - ***3/4
- Michael Elgin vs Davey Richards - 17/12/11 - ***3/4
- Eddie Edwards vs Kyle O'Reilly - 11/2/12 - ***3/4

There the only matches I've given over ***1/2 to on ROH TV so far.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Roderick Strong vs. Kyle O'Reilly and Jay Lethal vs. Davey Richards were great too.


----------



## USAUSA1

After the crap Raw and Impact presented this week, we should be fortunate we don't have to sit through junk and bad soap opera during ROH on SBG.


----------



## iMMORTALTNA

USAUSA1 said:


> After the crap Raw and Impact presented this week, we should be fortunate we don't have to sit through junk and bad soap opera during ROH on SBG.


yeah you have to sit through 1 hour of cornette yelling , steen trying to move and davey richards jacking off to MMA matches .


----------



## EmbassyForever

iMMORTALTNA said:


> yeah you have to sit through 1 hour of cornette yelling , steen trying to move and davey richards jacking off to MMA matches .


Steen trying to move :lol


----------



## SHIRLEY

iMMORTALTNA said:


> yeah you have to sit through 1 hour of cornette yelling , steen trying to move and davey richards jacking off to MMA matches .


Sounds awesome tbh.


----------



## Combat Analyst

So how good is Charlie Haas? Ring work, Mic Skills, Gimmick?


----------



## Corey

Combat Analyst said:


> So how good is Charlie Haas? Ring work, Mic Skills, Gimmick?


Mic skills are awful. Ring work is average, not much of a moveset. At least he plays an angry asshole well.


----------



## Combat Analyst

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Mic skills are awful. Ring work is average, not much of a moveset. At least he plays an angry asshole well.


I hear he is a good heat magnet.


----------



## Corey

Combat Analyst said:


> I hear he is a good heat magnet.


He is. Mainly because of the asshole thing and because I'm pretty sure the majority of the crowd is just sick to death of him.


----------



## Combat Analyst

Jack Evans 187 said:


> He is. Mainly because of the asshole thing and because I'm pretty sure the majority of the crowd is just sick to death of him.


Exactly. That "asshole" thing requires mic skills and I don't think they're sick to death of someone who only came 2 years ago.


----------



## jawbreaker

Combat Analyst said:


> Exactly. That "asshole" thing requires mic skills and I don't think they're sick to death of someone who only came 2 years ago.


Except a lot of them are, because he sucks. And please stop talking about gimmicks because you don't know what they are. Also maybe try watching wrestling and forming your own opinions rather than asking everyone else what to think.


----------



## EmbassyForever

jawbreaker said:


> Except a lot of them are, because he sucks. And please stop talking about gimmicks because you don't know what they are. Also maybe try watching wrestling and forming your own opinions rather than asking everyone else what to think.


Why you are so mad?


----------



## Combat Analyst

EmbassyForever said:


> Why you are so mad?


Exactly, from what I've seen jawbreaker is the guy who's always making the most angry posts trying to put someone down, Easily the definition of a smark. I think I know what gimmicks is and I think I watch wrestling otherwise why would I be on a forum and sicuss it. The point of a wrestlling forum is to discuss. I ask everyone else what to think because things I ask about are things I don't know about, That's called not being one of those people who watch something then think they know all about it, so I ask from people who have more experiences on things like that.


----------



## jawbreaker

Combat Analyst said:


> Exactly, from what I've seen jawbreaker is the guy who's always making the most angry posts trying to put someone down, Easily the definition of a smark. I think I know what gimmicks is and I think I watch wrestling otherwise why would I be on a forum and sicuss it. The point of a wrestlling forum is to discuss. I ask everyone else what to think because things I ask about are things I don't know about, That's called not being one of those people who watch something then think they know all about it, so I ask from people who have more experiences on things like that.


what is the definition of a smark, please tell me

no, you don't know what a gimmick is, because you keep using the word where it has no real application

there's a difference between discussing wrestling and saying "please tell me what this is." there's nothing wrong with wanting to get the opinions of people who watch more than you but when you need to ask "how good is Charlie Haas" that makes it seem like you're terrified of being wrong so you don't express any opinions of your own. being a good message board poster is a give and take situation, you have to come into it ready to share what you think and ready to be receptive to what other people think. right now you're expecting people to basically tell you what to think without actually contributing much of value, and that's not how this place is supposed to work, especially when the questions you're asking could easily be answered if you bothered to stick around and read what people think.


----------



## Combat Analyst

jawbreaker said:


> what is the definition of a smark, please tell me
> 
> no, you don't know what a gimmick is, because you keep using the word where it has no real application
> 
> there's a difference between discussing wrestling and saying "please tell me what this is." there's nothing wrong with wanting to get the opinions of people who watch more than you but when you need to ask "how good is Charlie Haas" that makes it seem like you're terrified of being wrong so you don't express any opinions of your own. being a good message board poster is a give and take situation, you have to come into it ready to share what you think and ready to be receptive to what other people think. right now you're expecting people to basically tell you what to think without actually contributing much of value, and that's not how this place is supposed to work, especially when the questions you're asking could easily be answered if you bothered to stick around and read what people think.


A smark is a smart mark who supposedly knows the ins and outs of the business, so traits they show is too much knowledge of the wrestling industry to the point they think they know about it more then fans and the wrestling industry itself.

Again making generalazations like "people who watch more than you" and saying I don't know what a gimmick is, is just bashing. Asking what someone's gimmick is doesn't mean you don't know what it is. Maybe you're just one of those people who thinks a gimmick has to be Doink The Clown.

When I say how good is Charlie Haas I'm asking how good is he? That doesn't mean I'm afraid to be wrong, I just happen to not watch alot of ROH, so I'm asking how good is he from maybe people who do.


----------



## sharkboy22

Saw ROH last night...meh. They showed highlights of the Richards/Steen match. I admit even though I downloaded BITW, I decided not to watch this match because I knew exactly what it was going to be. And according to the highlights I was damn right. Davey, as usual, no sold everything. Steen also no sold. Then again, I've come to the conclusion that that's just what ROH is all about. No selling. Fuck logic. You could send a guy head first through a table off the top rope and then moments later that same guy could get up like nothing ever happened and send your ass head first on a ladder. It doesn't matter if it's unrealsitc. Who neeeds to sell? Who needs to tell a story? As long as we get the fans slapping on the barricade and get the "This is awesome chants" going, that's all that matters.

Oh and the ending? It makes me laugh at how Cornette shits all over everything WWE and TNA does yet that's the shit the company he can't stop bragging about does. Let's fucking kill all the referees then about at the end just for the sake of it we do this big spot where Richards gets stabbed. Richards got stabbed!!! This is awesome!!! Pope gets stabbed in the eye with a pen from AJ Styles? This is bullshit!!

The after the match let's have ROH try to shive Richards down our throats even more. Come on. Even die hard ROH fans can't stand the guy. But anyway, ROH actually wants us to believe that Richards is the best in the world even poking fun of Jericho and Punk who are miles ahead of him in the ring- heck fucking John Cena is a better werestler than Richards. AT least wehn cena knows he has to deliver he sells and tells a story. Something that Richards is incapable of. So yeah, Kevin Steen has a lot of respect for him yet for some reaosn he stabs him. Weird.

One of the reasons why I started watching ROH a few years ago (well I shouldn't say watch, I don't follow that shit religiously at all then again Tyler Black got signed to FCW. What other reason was there to watch?) was because like so many I was looking for an alternative to WWE. This isn't an alternative for me at all. It's worse than the WWE. I can't stress how much I absolutely loathe this style of wrestling. There's no story to it whatsoever. How the heck could people find this sort of stuff appealing? It's nothing but mindless head dropping and various suplexes and submissions that don't even put pressure on a body part that got previously worked on. 

I think I wouldn't mind ROH as much if it weren't for its brain washed fans (who for some ungodly reason tries to force this shitty style of wrestling on everyone because it's all about the movezz and the spotzz and the holddzz). When will people understand that it's not about the moves or how many of them you do. It's how you work into the match. It's amazing really. Anyway, next week Adam Cole will be in action. I wonder if I'll even bother with ROH again once WWE signs Cole? Then again they just might happen to find someone that I may take a liking to. I never thought I'd watch ROH again once Black left.


----------



## sharkboy22

Combat Analyst said:


> A smark is a smart mark who supposedly knows the ins and outs of the business, so traits they show is too much knowledge of the wrestling industry to the point they think they know about it more then fans and the wrestling industry itself.
> 
> Again making generalazations like "people who watch more than you" and saying I don't know what a gimmick is, is just bashing. Asking what someone's gimmick is doesn't mean you don't know what it is. Maybe you're just one of those people who thinks a gimmick has to be Doink The Clown.
> 
> When I say how good is Charlie Haas I'm asking how good is he? That doesn't mean I'm afraid to be wrong, I just happen to not watch alot of ROH, so I'm asking how good is he from maybe people who do.


According to Al Snow, the word smark doesn't exist. It's a bullshit term made up by several IWC memebers mostly due to their lack of knowledge of yet another commonly misused term in the business, mark. A mark isn't someone who thinks wrestlng is real. That's an idiot. A mark is simply a fan, the paying fan. Hence why you say stuff like I mark for such and such wrestler or I'm marking out. If a mark means what you think it is then wouldn't saying "I'm marking out" mean "I'm thinking this shit is real" To an extent yes because for one moment you're geting so caught up in the moment you forget that you're watching a scripted show. But for the record mark simply means fan.

So yeah smark doesn't exist. And I'm waiting for someone to tell me that I'm talking out of my ass caused while you're at it, go tell tell Al Snow that he's talking out of his ass as well.


----------



## RDEvans

Combat Analyst said:


> Exactly. That "asshole" thing requires mic skills and I don't think they're sick to death of someone who only came 2 years ago.


Charlie Haas has impressed me as a heel in ROH. He has that tough guy SOB Attitude and plays a pretty good heel like knocking one of the briscoes out with chloroform ( I wouldn't be surprised if he turned on Benjamin soon). From being a comedy jobber in the WWE to a serious "asshole" heel in ROH is a great improvement for Haas.


----------



## Combat Analyst

sharkboy22 said:


> According to Al Snow, the word smark doesn't exist. It's a bullshit term made up by several IWC memebers mostly due to their lack of knowledge of yet another commonly misused term in the business, mark. A mark isn't someone who thinks wrestlng is real. That's an idiot. A mark is simply a fan, the paying fan. Hence why you say stuff like I mark for such and such wrestler or I'm marking out. If a mark means what you think it is then wouldn't saying "I'm marking out" mean "I'm thinking this shit is real" To an extent yes because for one moment you're geting so caught up in the moment you forget that you're watching a scripted show. But for the record mark simply means fan.
> 
> So yeah smark doesn't exist. And I'm waiting for someone to tell me that I'm talking out of my ass caused while you're at it, go tell tell Al Snow that he's talking out of his ass as well.


Well can't argue with Al Snow, knows more about the wrestling business then this whole forum.


----------



## USAUSA1

Charlie Haas is the best heel in the business(at least in US and Canada). He is a great talker because he gets straight to the point,set the tone,and never pander to the audience like "YES YES YES". Haas is a traditional heel. To say Haas suck in the ring is just stupid. He's one of the best amateur wrestlers in the business, he is a well respected veteran among his peers. I can't think of too many traditional heels in the business that is better. Maybe Roode or Pearce but that's it.


----------



## Corey

USAUSA1 said:


> Charlie Haas is the best heel in the business(at least in US and Canada). He is a great talker because he gets straight to the point,set the tone,and never pander to the audience like "YES YES YES". Haas is a traditional heel. To say Haas suck in the ring is just stupid. He's one of the best amateur wrestlers in the business, he is a well respected veteran among his peers. I can't think of too many traditional heels in the business that is better. Maybe Roode or Pearce but that's it.


I understand what you're trying to say, but being a great amateur wrestler doesn't mean you're great in the sport of professional wrestling. Charlie Haas just really does nothing for me these days. I wouldn't get excited for one of his singles matches against anyone on the ROH roster. His size just doesn't mesh well in the company. He can be a dick all he wants but not too many people care about it anymore. And I know I'm not alone.


----------



## jawbreaker

Combat Analyst said:


> A smark is a smart mark who supposedly knows the ins and outs of the business, so traits they show is too much knowledge of the wrestling industry to the point they think they know about it more then fans and the wrestling industry itself.
> 
> Again making generalazations like "people who watch more than you" and saying I don't know what a gimmick is, is just bashing. Asking what someone's gimmick is doesn't mean you don't know what it is. Maybe you're just one of those people who thinks a gimmick has to be Doink The Clown.
> 
> When I say how good is Charlie Haas I'm asking how good is he? That doesn't mean I'm afraid to be wrong, I just happen to not watch alot of ROH, so I'm asking how good is he from maybe people who do.


how do you not realize what you're saying in the second and third paragraphs

also, I've explained what a gimmick is in the past and how many wrestlers don't have them, and how if they do they are either inessential to understanding the character (Kenny Omega likes anime) or something you can pick up on within two minutes of watching them wrestle (the Briscoes are ********). coming onto an internet message board and asking "what is this guy's gimmick" is pretty much the epitome of either laziness or not understanding gimmicks, and is generally a waste of everyone's time.

then you make threads like the one where you just ask people to name tag teams. that's not a discussion, that's "let's create a list". you don't offer anything to the conversation, you just want other people to tell you what's there instead of figuring it out for yourself.

stop asking questions and just try and follow what other people are talking about. you'll learn more that way and you'll annoy a whole lot less people.



USAUSA1 said:


> Charlie Haas is the best heel in the business(at least in US and Canada). He is a great talker because he gets straight to the point,set the tone,and never pander to the audience like "YES YES YES". Haas is a traditional heel. To say Haas suck in the ring is just stupid. He's one of the best amateur wrestlers in the business, he is a well respected veteran among his peers. I can't think of too many traditional heels in the business that is better. Maybe Roode or Pearce but that's it.


holy shit you just managed to completely obliterate both Combat Analyst and EmbassyForever in the "who can be the most wrong" contest

"pandering to the audience" is _literally what wrestling is all about_. it's what makes it more than two guys in the ring trying to beat each other. when Haas has his brief spurts of being not-awful, it is because he is "pandering to the audience". wrestling is about making the audience want to see you wrestle. the audience is the most important thing in wrestling and "pandering" to them is _what makes good wrestlers good_.

Haas is a horrible wrestler even purely based on moves and execution. his offense is sloppy pretty much all the time, he never builds to anything or has anything seem like the culmination of his offense. he never sells effectively over a long period of time, his bumps are half-assed and clumsy, and he looks like he's trying to find the most comfortable way to fall all the time. he frequently blows spots due to being slow and/or lazy, which on several occasions has resulted in his opponents taking flat-out dangerous bumps because he was not where he should have been, and on far more occasions has resulted in his opponent having to slow down or even flat-out stop mid-spot because he was not where he should have been. he's a flat-out atrocious wrestler who not only makes everyone around him look worse, but actually endangers their safety in the ring.

and yet people still think he's good because of his amateur background of all things. amateur wrestling has nothing to do with pro wrestling except for the name. _literally nothing_. they are fundamentally different activities. amateur wrestling is about wrestling against another competitor who is also trying to beat you. pro wrestling is about working with another performer to create the illusion that you are trying to beat each other. they are not the same thing and have incredibly little to do with one another. but since Kurt Angle and Brock Lesnar happened to understand how pro wrestling worked, and have the athleticism to excel at both, people think there's some kind of correlation between amateur and pro wrestling skill. there isn't, and the perpetuation of that myth shows an absurd level of misunderstanding of what wrestling is.


----------



## Combat Analyst

how do you not realize what you're saying in the second and third paragraphs



> also, I've explained what a gimmick is in the past and how many wrestlers don't have them, and how if they do they are either inessential to understanding the character (Kenny Omega likes anime) or something you can pick up on within two minutes of watching them wrestle (the Briscoes are ********). coming onto an internet message board and asking "what is this guy's gimmick" is pretty much the epitome of either laziness or not understanding gimmicks, and is generally a waste of everyone's time.
> 
> then you make threads like the one where you just ask people to name tag teams. that's not a discussion, that's "let's create a list". you don't offer anything to the conversation, you just want other people to tell you what's there instead of figuring it out for yourself.


stop asking questions and just try and follow what other people are talking about. you'll learn more that way and you'll annoy a whole lot less people.

Some gimmicks are harder to find than others. So it simply could mean not understanding them, Simply means they're not as easily noticable as others.

I'll admit the tag team thing could've been pure laziness, but after thinking about if I found the answer for myself. 

Not everyone may be talking about the things I want answers to.

But thanks for the advice man, I'm just a guy who loves wrestling like everyone else.


----------



## StevenROH

What are everybody's thoughts on Road Rage? I'm all for showing matches from house shows but from iPPVs? That just screams lazy and defies the whole point of pay-per-view in the first place.


----------



## Corey

StevenROH said:


> What are everybody's thoughts on Road Rage? I'm all for showing matches from house shows but from iPPVs? That just screams lazy and defies the whole point of pay-per-view in the first place.


House shows are fine but yeah, pretty stupid to show matches from the iPPVs. Thanks to the tv show I won't be buying the SITS shows because they gave me Storm/Bennett and Steen/Generico for free. Which are the only two reasons I'd buy it. Smart stuff there...


----------



## Beautiful Bobby

I watched it earlier on their website. The past few weeks they have been showing matches from a venue that barely looks like 100 people attended so I can understand airing iPPV matches when they have a decent crowd there. It is quite risky though if it's putting off folk who have been buying them.


----------



## USAUSA1

Beautiful Bobby said:


> I watched it earlier on their website. The past few weeks they have been showing matches from a venue that barely looks like 100 people attended so I can understand airing iPPV matches when they have a decent crowd there. It is quite risky though if it's putting off folk who have been buying them.


The setup does suck but they have no choice. The problem with ROH is that they look like an old southern company booking non southern style wrestling.


----------



## Beautiful Bobby

USAUSA1 said:


> The setup does suck but they have no choice. The problem with ROH is that they look like an old southern company booking non southern style wrestling.


It's kind of depressing for a company looking to take the next step. As you say though, they have no choice.


----------



## USAUSA1

Beautiful Bobby said:


> It's kind of depressing for a company looking to take the next step. As you say though, they have no choice.


Just like with TNA, who has a bigger bankroll. They have no choice but to stay in Orlando because they can't afford traveling with a tv crew and set. 

The good thing is that ROH have established a solid fanbase in Baltimore to come to each taping.

Charlie Haas,Mike Bennett and the Briscoes is perfect for that environment as characters. Put Haas in a feud with Cole or Generico, it can be some great stuff.


----------



## USAUSA1

Michael Elgin sign an extension with ROH and no one reported on it?


----------



## Corey

USAUSA1 said:


> Michael Elgin sign an extension with ROH and no one reported on it?


It was up on their site over a week ago, before the Milwaukee show.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*ROH 2012 07 21:*

-The opener was pretty ok, nothing too special but good action. It was really cool to see SDR back in ROH.
-In my opinion they should've done a match between O'Reilly vs Storm and not a third match with Storm and Bennett. At least they have a great chemistry together and this is gonna be an another very good match.
-Why they showed ANX vs WGTT? sometimes they are so lazy.
-Awesome segment with JC and Mondo
-The main event was really good, Mondo looked very good and he sold pretty good. Steve Corino was awesome again and Steen is Steen. You needs to show this to whoever said Mondo can't wrestle.

Pretty good show


----------



## RDEvans

Does ROH usually show house shows or other dark matches? If they do i'd like to see that briscoes vs steen/jacobs match sometime soon


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Wait, so Sara Del Rey finally comes back to ROH, but they won't be able to do anything with her or this storyline because she signed with WWE. LOL, ROH, this is what you get for waiting so long to bring her back.


----------



## Roncaglione

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Wait, so Sara Del Rey finally comes back to ROH, but they won't be able to do anything with her or this storyline because she signed with WWE. LOL, ROH, this is what you get for waiting so long to bring her back.


They knew she was signing and used her anyway.


----------



## Manu_Styles

ROH Wrestling 21-7-12 show:

-Edwards & Cole vs Bennett & Brutal Bob was a good opener, Edwards vs Bennett feud is really underrated, really good booking in general and it was nice to see Sara del Rey back to ROH. I think they will announce the tag match with Sara & Eddie vs Bennett & Maria for Providence or the next tapings

-WGTT vs Fusion DS was a decent match, too bad that the Kenny King thing was after the tapings so there is nothing they can do with the promos is the same with the carolinas shows.

-Steen vs Mondo was really good, Mondo is more over in Baltimore than Steen, that´s amazing. Steen talking with the mic during the match was funny and Kingston return was great too.


----------



## RDEvans

Roncaglione said:


> They knew she was signing and used her anyway.


They taped the ROH shows during the beginning of july before del ray signed with the wwe


----------



## RFalcao

Steen needs to loose weight!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

RFalcao said:


> Steen needs to loose weight!


I agree, but only because the style he wrestles is difficult on a body like his. I wouldn't be surprised if he's super banged up in a few years.


----------



## KingCrash

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Wait, so Sara Del Rey finally comes back to ROH, but they won't be able to do anything with her or this storyline because she signed with WWE. LOL, ROH, this is what you get for waiting so long to bring her back.


They might be able to do one last match as indy stars are usually allowed to finished booked commitments before going to developmental. What bothers me more is that they can't even edit their own shows weeks after Kenny King left and they cancelled the Carolina shows.

They're building Cole which is good, and the main event, while definitely not as good as Steen/Edwards was decent even if you don't buy Mondo as one of ROH's top tier guys. WGTT squash was as you'd expect.


----------



## NewJack's Shank

Just started watching the episode from a couple days ago. :lol at the Don't Touch Maria signs


----------



## rzombie1988

*ROH TV 7/21/2012*

Anyone else watch this?

I reviewed it here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2012/07/roh-tv-7212012.html

I liked the show especially the main which was a good old fashioned style match.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

*ROH Wrestling 7/21/12

Quick Thoughts: Overall a decent episode this week. A really fun opener, a squash and an solid TV Main Event. It was cool seeing SDR and Kingston but the opener really made the show for me.*

-Eddie Edwards & Adam Cole vs. Mike Bennett & "Brutal" Bob Evans
Really fun tag team opener; good job of showcasing Edwards and Cole offense while B&B got their spots in as well. Edwards plays such a great babyface in peril its ridiculous. Cole's flying cross body is gorgeous. I know I am in the minority but I love to see a Bennett/Bob and Edwards/Cole tag team and have said it for a while. Cool to see Del Rey.

-The Cole/O'Reilly video package was well done and showed yet again why those guys are stars. It was awesome to see ol' Bruno in top form, he looks very healthy.

-WGTT vs. Fusion DS
Really an extended squash, decent for what it was selling their aggression after losing the Tag Titles. That ending with the guy stopping to save his partner was horribad :no: Good promo by Haas.

-Kevin Steen vs. Mike Mondo (ROH World Championship)
Look at that damn beer belly :lol some decent brawling to start and the powerbomb on the ramp was good but the 19-count spot is ridiculously overplayed. Kind of dull in between but Steen selling the blows on the mic was funny; Mondo sold the shit out of that F5. I will say that ROH officials are hell bent on getting Mondo over. Kingston's selling was pretty bad during that brawl and it didn't help that people didn't know who he was til the bandanna came off but it was nice to see him nonetheless.


----------



## Corey

Updated card for the August 3rd tapings:

*ROH World Title Match*
Kevin Steen(c) vs. Homicide

*ROH World TV Title Match*
Adam Cole(c) vs. Michael Elgin

*The 1st round of the ROH World Tag Team Title Tournament featuring:*
- The Briscoes
- The Young Bucks
- The Guardians of Truth
- The Bravados
- BLK Out of Ruckus & Jeez
- Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander
- TBA
- TBA

*Women of Honor*
Sara Del Ray vs. Mia Yim

QT Marshall vs. Tadarius Thomas

Kyle O'Reilly vs. Tony Kozina


----------



## Manu_Styles

Looks like another good tapings the 6 man mayhem could help to have new and fresh challengers for the TV Title


----------



## KingCrash

Like to see Mia getting a chance against SDR and Cole/Elgin should be good. Completely forgot O'Reilly/Kozina was happening at all.


----------



## Manu_Styles

This tapings will air after Boiling Point so i wouldn´t mind to see Mia get the win here.


----------



## Combat Analyst

Would love for Homicide to win the ROH World Title.


----------



## jawbreaker

Combat Analyst said:


> Would love for Homicide to win the ROH World Title.


look I'm glad you've started actually expressing opinions and all but dude, seriously, no


----------



## Combat Analyst

jawbreaker said:


> look I'm glad you've started actually expressing opinions and all but dude, seriously, no


With the right booking he can succeed.


----------



## Manu_Styles

Homicide had his time and was the most over wrestler in ROH in his prime maybe but now he is just a value name to put over the current wrestlers of the company.


----------



## Combat Analyst

Manu_Styles said:


> Homicide had his time and was the most over wrestler in ROH in his prime maybe but now he is just a value name to put over the current wrestlers of the company.


Back to TNA, where hopefully they can build him into a main-eventer there?


----------



## jawbreaker

Combat Analyst said:


> With the right booking he can succeed.


that's unlikely, but even if Homicide wasn't horribly banged up and out of shape and unmotivated, "the right booking" for a guy like Homicide isn't something you're going to find in ROH these days

it's really sad because Homicide was legitimately quite possibly the best thing about ROH for the first five years of its existence, and almost singlehandedly made it way more interesting than any number of great wrestlers or matches ever could have.


----------



## Combat Analyst

jawbreaker said:


> that's unlikely, but even if Homicide wasn't horribly banged up and out of shape and unmotivated, "the right booking" for a guy like Homicide isn't something you're going to find in ROH these days
> 
> it's really sad because Homicide was legitimately quite possibly the best thing about ROH for the first five years of its existence, and almost singlehandedly made it way more interesting than any number of great wrestlers or matches ever could have.


You're right about that, Homicide is a little banged up, and he is unmotivated. Sad though, I like the guy.


----------



## Combat Analyst

jawbreaker said:


> that's unlikely, but even if Homicide wasn't horribly banged up and out of shape and unmotivated, "the right booking" for a guy like Homicide isn't something you're going to find in ROH these days
> 
> it's really sad because Homicide was legitimately quite possibly the best thing about ROH for the first five years of its existence, and almost singlehandedly made it way more interesting than any number of great wrestlers or matches ever could have.


You're right about that, Homicide is a little banged up, and he is unmotivated. Sad though, I like the guy.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

If Christopher Daniels didn't get a short ROH World Title run during his time back, then in no way does Homicide deserves one. Though 187 could chase the TV title.


----------



## Combat Analyst

Matt_Yoda said:


> If Christopher Daniels didn't get a short ROH World Title run during his time back, then in no way does Homicide deserves one. Though 187 could chase the TV title.


Yes he could

And about the people wondering why Mike Mondo's push, Might be an attempt to bring in fans who aren't looking for "skinny vanilla midgets". Even though Mondo might be short, he is built like he was in Vince McMahon's dream.


----------



## USAUSA1

I have no problem with Mike Mondo. People act like he's getting a huge push. They building him up. The good thing about Mondo is that he seems a 100 percent with ROH.

I have a problem with Cornette the tv character(add me to that bandwagon). He needs to turn heel all the way or just get off tv. He doesn't play the fair,tweener guy well.

Build stronger heels for Steen. Steen seems to be doing what he wants, he kind of playing the bully role even though he suppose to be a babyface. We need heels that's going to make him think twice.
Elgin is perfect for the role but he's turning babyface soon.
Ciampa is a puppet, plus I think he turning babyface soon too. I don't know what they doing with him. He's ready but I hate what they doing with him storyline wise.
Bennett,I think he is ready to challenge Steen.
Haas,he seems to be 50/50 among ROH fans. He's either great or horrible. Remind me of JBL reception in the beginning. You either think his character is great as a heel or sucks. 
Strong, filler at this point which is sad.
O'Reilly, wildcard. I think if he was push as the insane,crazy MMA nut they can do the whole crazy guy vs. crazy guy angle.

Pearce would fit so well with Smoky Mountain of Honor.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

They want Steen to be heel, so Cornette is staying face and they aren't going to build heels for Steen to face.


----------



## USAUSA1

I don't believe that one bit. And I don't think ROH believes that. I think he is playing the cool bad guy role(babyface), who don't care if his opponent is a heel or babyface. I guess you can call him a tweener but at this point he is a babyface everywhere he goes.

And if ROH is that stupid, then only Adam Cole and Elgin, maybe Jay Lethal can actually get more fan support.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

ROH is that stupid. Look at how Steen acts. In the last iPPV he told off the crowd and said he didn't care about him. There was a report by Meltzer that said ROH is keeping Steen heel and are going to build someone as a face to take him down.


----------



## USAUSA1

Well, Steen didn't get the memo because he definitely playing to the crowd.


----------



## Combat Analyst

They need to build up El Generico again as the guy to take down Steen, Go back to the whole "He's done it before and he can do it again" or, "This time he has to finish the job"


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Generico is under contract and I don't think he would sign one that makes him exclusive.


----------



## USAUSA1

We don't want another King situation especially with the World title.


----------



## KingCrash

USAUSA1 said:


> Well, Steen didn't get the memo because he definitely playing to the crowd.


But Steen's act has always been the dick bully who mocks everyone. And Steen's a heel because you don't flat out say you're going to kill the company and stay a face in terms of what they're trying to do, backwards as it is. You just have to have a guy that people love to get Steen booed, and unfortunately for ROH I don't know if they have that guy right now that hasn't already faced him (Generico isn't coming back and Eddie Edwards might get cheered in NYC, but they can't put him into the main event for awhile) so until they get Cole or Elgin built up they're stuck. Fast-tracking Titus to a DBD ippv match would more hurt Titus then help and I don't know if people will care enough about a title match vs. Lethal.


----------



## Combat Analyst

Pretty much no one in ROH now that is at Steen's level, on the microphone to take him out. That's what they need. Homicide is the closest to take out Steen but he's too unmotivated, nowadays to be any real threat, and while good on the mic, he's no Steen. Guys like Mondo, Cole, & Elgin will take a while to get built up. Eddie Kingston is the guy, too bad hes in CHIKARA


----------



## smitlick

*ROH on Sinclair - Episode 33 - 5/5/12*

1. Tommaso Ciampa vs Matt Taven
**3/4

2. Mike Mondo vs TJ Perkins
**1/2

3. Kyle O'Reilly vs Kevin Steen
**3/4


----------



## Matt_Yoda

If the crowd played along from the get go, this Steen & friends destory the company angle would've came off WAY better than it has. As it stands it has become an absolute clusterfuck and even a joke that they're still trying to salvage this. Steen needs to take notes from Haas and Bennett on how to be a heel and push the live audience's buttons.

The only person that has truly benefited long term is Steen and nobody else, he gets the belt and buries the top babyface, Jacobs is treated like an afterthought, Generico was a pawn to simply get Steen more over and he has damn near beat everyone in the company in one sided feuds.


----------



## Combat Analyst

Matt_Yoda said:


> If the crowd played along from the get go, this Steen & friends destory the company angle would've came off WAY better than it has. As it stands it has become an absolute clusterfuck and even a joke that they're still trying to salvage this. Steen needs to take notes from Haas and Bennett on how to be a heel and push the live audience's buttons.
> 
> The only person that has truly benefited long term is Steen and nobody else, he gets the belt and buries the top babyface, Jacobs is treated like an afterthought, Generico was a pawn to simply get Steen more over and he has damn near beat everyone in the company in one sided feuds.


Jacobs is just the weird sidekick and I agree, Generico should be the main one fighting Steen.


----------



## Combat Analyst

USAUSA1 said:


> I have no problem with Mike Mondo. People act like he's getting a huge push. They building him up. The good thing about Mondo is that he seems a 100 percent with ROH.
> 
> I have a problem with Cornette the tv character(add me to that bandwagon). He needs to turn heel all the way or just get off tv. He doesn't play the fair,tweener guy well.
> 
> Build stronger heels for Steen. Steen seems to be doing what he wants, he kind of playing the bully role even though he suppose to be a babyface. We need heels that's going to make him think twice.
> Elgin is perfect for the role but he's turning babyface soon.
> Ciampa is a puppet, plus I think he turning babyface soon too. I don't know what they doing with him. He's ready but I hate what they doing with him storyline wise.
> Bennett,I think he is ready to challenge Steen.
> Haas,he seems to be 50/50 among ROH fans. He's either great or horrible. Remind me of JBL reception in the beginning. You either think his character is great as a heel or sucks.
> Strong, filler at this point which is sad.
> O'Reilly, wildcard. I think if he was push as the insane,crazy MMA nut they can do the whole crazy guy vs. crazy guy angle.
> 
> Pearce would fit so well with Smoky Mountain of Honor.


Pearce is a great guy to challenge Steen.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Pearce would be great. Elgin is a contender. I don't think anyone has nominated this guy as a face to take down Steen, but I think Jay Briscoe can also be that guy.


----------



## Combat Analyst

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Pearce would be great. Elgin is a contender. I don't think anyone has nominated this guy as a face to take down Steen, but I think Jay Briscoe can also be that guy.


Elgin can't compare with Steen on the microphone. Still developing. Jay Briscoe can be the guy but he's still in a tag team with the Briscoes and has alot of building up to do.


----------



## Corey

The fact that everyone is debating about whether Mike Mondo should get a push or not just shows how fucking depleted the ROH roster is. If this was say, a year ago, no fucking way anyone gets behind that guy. Imho I can't take him seriously whatsoever. His voice is just... awful. He oversells like a clown. Don't have a problem with him on the roster, just keep him on the undercard please. A match against Strong should be on TV or at a house show, not on iPPV.

And on the Jay Briscoe comment above, I hope to god that's who Steen defends against at Death Before Dishonor, and not Rhett Titus. Lot of history there and they've already shown us what they can do together. Jay doesn't have to be built up at all, he's been a top guy for years, not just in the tag division. He's had a bunch of title shots.


----------



## Combat Analyst

Jack Evans 187 said:


> The fact that everyone is debating about whether Mike Mondo should get a push or not just shows how fucking depleted the ROH roster is. If this was say, a year ago, no fucking way anyone gets behind that guy. Imho I can't take him seriously whatsoever. His voice is just... awful. He oversells like a clown. Don't have a problem with him on the roster, just keep him on the undercard please. A match against Strong should be on TV or at a house show, not on iPPV.
> 
> And on the Jay Briscoe comment above, I hope to god that's who Steen defends against at Death Before Dishonor, and not Rhett Titus. Lot of history there and they've already shown us what they can do together. Jay doesn't have to be built up at all, he's been a top guy for years, not just in the tag division. He's had a bunch of title shots.


Mondo is a good mid-carder.


----------



## Corey

Combat Analyst said:


> Mondo is a good mid-carder.


Great input.


----------



## Combat Analyst

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Great input.


I mean he's not someone who should main-event a show, but he's definitely better then most people with that much muscle. (Rob Terry, Mason Ryan, Ezekial Jackson)


----------



## WEBSTER-WHYTE

Combat Analyst said:


> I mean he's not someone who should main-event a show, but he's definitely better then most people with that much muscle. (Rob Terry, Mason Ryan, Ezekial Jackson)


My left ass cheek is a better midcarder than Rob Terry, Mason Ryan, Ezekiel Jackson. That's not a compliment to Mondo at all.

Nonetheless, I kind of like Mondo. He can put on some entertaining matches, but by no means should he get passed the midcard at his current level. In a few years time, if he drops some of his weight and improves in the ring, sure, push him.


----------



## Combat Analyst

WEBSTER-WHYTE said:


> My left ass cheek is a better midcarder than Rob Terry, Mason Ryan, Ezekiel Jackson. That's not a compliment to Mondo at all.
> 
> Nonetheless, I kind of like Mondo. He can put on some entertaining matches, but by no means should he get passed the midcard at his current level. In a few years time, if he drops some of his weight and improves in the ring, sure, push him.


Yeah, Mondo is not some guy who I utterly dislike, He isn't the best in the ring or on the mic, but the potential and effort is there. Again like I said he's a good mid-carder and nothing wrong with that.


----------



## sharkboy22

Really I'm done with ROH. I'm done with independent wrestling on the whole. Cole vs Strong was a terrible mach. It was the literal definition of a move for move match with big spots. That match just proved that you don't have to be a highflyer to be termed a spot monkey because that's essentially what that match was, a spot fest. Completely devoid of any sort of psychology.

So 2 minutes into the match Strong sends Cole's neck onto the barricade and for what? After sending him back in the ring he just punches him. Wouldn't you go for the neck? Why was such a spot done if you never even bothered to come back to the neck throughout the entire match? Exactly, it was done to garner a pop. A spot which served no purpose and added to meaning to the match.

To further prove my point just a couple seconds after that spot Strong delivers a STO BACKbreaker to Cole. Ummmmmm....what? Why would you do a backbreaker if you freaking just damn near broke a guy's neck? Fuck, these guys aren't in the WWE not because they can't cut a promo. They can't fucking wrestle. 

From there the match is just nothing but Cole and String trading punches or chops or just trading moves. I pick you up, slam you down. You pick me up, slam me down. Oh and it never cease to amaze how stupid it looks to see gys lock in one submission and randomly just lock in another. You have a boston crab applied. Squeeze the motherfucker with it. No instead, you release your hold momentarily to go for a I don't know what the fuck you call it. Where you pretzel the legs like your doing a sharpshooter but it's with your hands. Oh I'm a stupid idiot who doesn't know anything bout wrestling because I don't know what that move is called. Boo hoo.

God, I'm done. I'm done with this shit. All I do is complain. These matches are not entertianing, they are not fun to watch, they lack any sort of structure and it's just plain dumb to look at. It's unbelievable. These guys just continue to prove that it's not about the moves you know, it's how you use them. And quite frankly, these guys use them stupidly.


----------



## Combat Analyst

Eddie Kingston vs. Kevin Steen, should be good


----------



## KingCrash

Jack Evans 187 said:


> The fact that everyone is debating about whether Mike Mondo should get a push or not just shows how fucking depleted the ROH roster is. *If this was say, a year ago, no fucking way anyone gets behind that guy.* Imho I can't take him seriously whatsoever. His voice is just... awful. He oversells like a clown. Don't have a problem with him on the roster, just keep him on the undercard please. A match against Strong should be on TV or at a house show, not on iPPV.


That's pretty much what happened when Mondo came in and tagged with Elgin for a match and did a random 4CS.


----------



## iMMORTALTNA

i hope no one gives me stick heads , i'm new to ROH , so sorry i you don't like my post .
i'm trying to like ROH really hard , but there are a few things and bugs me . first is their camera work during matches . half the time lights of the arena sucks and you can't see anything , plus the fans are so much spoiled . they do a simple move and everybody is chanting this is awesome and claping on the barricade . it's annoying . they basicly go nuts for their fav even if the action is shitty but rest of the time they're fucking queit!!!
i'm watching the july 21st edition of ROH TV and the opener is horrible ... Bob Evans ? REALLY? he looks like a joke. 
and they are mentioning ANX like CRAZY ... it's kinda funny. 
i liked inside ROH. didn't like the backstage segment between JC and Mondo. Steen is kinda sloppy . but steve corino was awesome on the announce table . really liked him . oh and i really didn't like WGTT match and Hass SUCKS on the mic .

i know they're not gonna fix this problems right away .. if ever but geez it's not that hard . TNA's first show in 2002 had better lighting. it's really weird . how much can it cost? it really bother's me and takes away from the viewing pleasure. 

but Still i think ROH is worth checking out . OK show . will watch again in the future.


----------



## Manu_Styles

Good show this week:

The Ciampa angle was great, good detail having Ciampa speaking in Italian IMO, let see what´s next for him now that him & RD Evans are out of the Embassy.

I can´t judge the ANX/WGGT brawl because we will never know what the angle were for them, i don´t mind they having ANX in the show, i mean they can´t pretend that they never won the titles or edit all related to them, they will announce the King thing in 2/3 weeks in the new tapings.

The ME was great, the crowd was hot and that helped the match too. I think now Adam Cole making his first defense vs Elgin makes sense after the ending.

PD= We have a new stable, the ninja turtles were in the crowd joining Lyger lol


----------



## El Hombre

iMMORTALTNA said:


> i hope no one gives me stick heads , i'm new to ROH , so sorry i you don't like my post .
> i'm trying to like ROH really hard , but there are a few things and bugs me . first is their camera work during matches . half the time lights of the arena sucks and you can't see anything , plus the fans are so much spoiled . they do a simple move and everybody is chanting this is awesome and claping on the barricade . it's annoying . they basicly go nuts for their fav even if the action is shitty but rest of the time they're fucking queit!!!
> 
> i know they're not gonna fix this problems right away .. if ever but geez it's not that hard . TNA's first show in 2002 had better lighting. it's really weird . how much can it cost? it really bother's me and takes away from the viewing pleasure.
> 
> but Still i think ROH is worth checking out . OK show . will watch again in the future.


The sad thing was everyone thought the Sinclair purchase was going to help with production and make the product look more presentable. That was also Cornette's job. The reserve happened. It looks way worse than before and totally minor league which turns away fans. Sinclair is going to do things as cheap as possible. Which kills the product. 

ROH is slip sliding toward the inevitable. They got a reprieve in 2010. They are unlikely to get another one.


----------



## Combat Analyst

El Hombre said:


> The sad thing was everyone thought the Sinclair purchase was going to help with production and make the product look more presentable. That was also Cornette's job. The reserve happened. It looks way worse than before and totally minor league which turns away fans. Sinclair is going to do things as cheap as possible. Which kills the product.
> 
> ROH is slip sliding toward the inevitable. They got a reprieve in 2010. They are unlikely to get another one.


This, It's hard for me to watch ROH because it looks like a broke down show in the 1970s. I honestly preferred it on HDNet. Sure, it wasn't on TV, but it was very aesthetically apleasing.


----------



## USAUSA1

The production is what it is. It's not horrible or anything, it's not great either. No difference from ECW production.


----------



## Manu_Styles

You don´t or shouldn´t watch ROH for the production, it always been bad.


----------



## EmbassyForever

> @H0lyPuma we decided on adding the iPPV after the production of the tv show was complete


So i guess it's the reason for all the problems. (why they wrote it is not about ANX or something, just for the record)


----------



## Combat Analyst

Manu_Styles said:


> You don´t or shouldn´t watch ROH for the production, it always been bad.


In HDNet, it was actually good for an indy promotion.


----------



## Manu_Styles

Combat Analyst said:


> In HDNet, it was actually good for an indy promotion.


In HDNet, i (and the 90% of the fans) can´t see the show, i prefer watch it with low quality but been able to watch it in youtube or in their page, but that just me.


----------



## Combat Analyst

Manu_Styles said:


> In HDNet, i (and the 90% of the fans) can´t see the show, i prefer watch it with low quality but been able to watch it in youtube or in their page, but that just me.


I prefer to watch it where it still looks good, not horrible.


----------



## RDEvans

speaking of hdnet anyone remember when rohbrazil would uplload full hdnet episodes?


----------



## Manu_Styles

Combat Analyst said:


> I prefer to watch it where it still looks good, not horrible.


You should watch only WWE & TNA then.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Manu_Styles said:


> Good show this week:
> 
> The Ciampa angle was great, good detail having Ciampa speaking in Italian IMO, let see what´s next for him now that him & RD Evans are out of the Embassy.
> 
> I can´t judge the ANX/WGGT brawl because we will never know what the angle were for them, i don´t mind they having ANX in the show, i mean they can´t pretend that they never won the titles or edit all related to them, they will announce the King thing in 2/3 weeks in the new tapings.
> 
> The ME was great, the crowd was hot and that helped the match too. I think now Adam Cole making his first defense vs Elgin makes sense after the ending.
> 
> PD= We have a new stable, the ninja turtles were in the crowd joining Lyger lol



Yeah, show was really good this week. ANX never should have been on it, but other than that I can't complain. 

Ciampa may be a big deal for ROH now, he was always a good wrestler but now he seems to have something to offer on the entertainment side of things. 

Main event was awesome, and the Eddie Kingston package was well done. There is no way in hell I think Kingston has a shot at winning the belt but still, I kind of wanna see that match.


----------



## Combat Analyst

Manu_Styles said:


> You should watch only WWE & TNA then.


Which is what I usually do.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

*ROH on SBG 7/28/12

Quick Thoughts: Another solid episode this week, flowed very smoothly and got some solid wrestling with the main event. Got to say I've really been enjoying Tomasso Ciampa a lot more since he changed up his gimmick I don't know what it is but his promos and matches are so much more fun to watch now for me. Inside ROH was good and pointless to comment on WGTT/ANX.*

Rhyno vs. Rocco Abruzzi- Squash
Tomasso Ciampa vs. Mike Sydal- Squash...kind of.
Roderick Strong vs. Adam Cole (ROH World Television Championship)- This was a really good match with lots of back and forth, no real slow moments in the match as they kept the pace relatively quick. The ending stretch could've done without some of those nearfalls but regardless good match. Strong beat the shit out of Cole in this match. I'd probably put it on par with Strong/O'Reilly.


----------



## RDEvans

the ciampa , nana , rd evans segment was pretty cool I wonder what the future holds for the embassy ( maybe a jimmy rave return) or prince nana vs ciampa


----------



## EmbassyForever

RDEvans said:


> the ciampa , nana , rd evans segment was pretty cool I wonder what the future holds for the embassy ( maybe a jimmy rave return) or prince nana vs ciampa


Yep, I thought about it too. Maybe Ciampa w/ RD Evans in his corner vs Rave/Shelley w/Nana in his corner. Would be cool.


----------



## StylinProfilin

ROH has TOTALLY got rid of the VIDEOWIRES!!!!! Its been 3 months!!

Not cool....


----------



## The CRA1GER

StylinProfilin said:


> ROH has TOTALLY got rid of the VIDEOWIRES!!!!! Its been 3 months!!
> 
> Not cool....


Because they don't need them anymore.


----------



## Manu_Styles

StylinProfilin said:


> ROH has TOTALLY got rid of the VIDEOWIRES!!!!! Its been 3 months!!
> 
> Not cool....


Inside ROH is like the Videowires and you have one every week so i dont see the problem.


----------



## USAUSA1

These mystery partners better be good.

Colt Cabana would be a fun choice.


----------



## The CRA1GER

USAUSA1 said:


> These mystery partners better be good.
> 
> Colt Cabana would be a fun choice.


I wouldn't expect anything big. I'm guessing BJ Whitmer for Titus and some nobody for Haas.


----------



## KingCrash

USAUSA1 said:


> These mystery partners better be good.
> 
> Colt Cabana would be a fun choice.


The mystery partners are more because they don't really have any ideas then people that'll be good surprises. Shame to see a strength of ROH turn into a weakness.


----------



## Combat Analyst

Just saw Kingston cut a promo for Boiling Point, This man is better then most if not all the mic workers in WWE. The heart, emotion and passion he displays in his promos, is just rare, not even for just the Independent Circuit. When he cuts a promo it's like he's just speaking poetry, speaking his mind, and not just cutting a promo to get the audience riled up.


----------



## USAUSA1

Do Ring of Honor use the old syndication format of sending in 6-8 weeks of tv out at a time? That's why I think they can't edit out Kenny King or promote Boiling Point as an IPPV. Sure, the casual viewer won't care about Kenny King because they probably don't know but it must suck for ROH that they can't promote Boiling Point on IPPV.


----------



## KingCrash

But there has to be a better way or even a minor change looks silly, and them promoting Briscoes/ANX for Boiling Point looks ridiculous.


----------



## smitlick

Corino mentions in this weeks XOC Podcast that he did Commentary for an upcoming ROH DVD. Also makes an interesting comment about the win or lose stipulation by mentioning that he seems to think hes done after September as neither he nor Jimmy have contracts and what would the likelihood be of ROH giving them tag titles without contracts. 

Not sure if he was working everyone on his pessimistic views as hes been known of doing this in the past but interesting nonetheless.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*ROH 2012/8/4:*

- Guardians Of Truth vs. The Briscoes - **1/2
- Mike Bennett vs Lance Storm - ***


----------



## Bubz

Haven't followed the show sine the last ippv (BITW?), has anything interesting happened since then I should know about? Cole is TV champ (which is good), and Kingston has a title shot @ Steen I gather, have they built Kingston up at all?


----------



## EmbassyForever

Bubz said:


> Haven't followed the show sine the last ippv (BITW?), has anything interesting happened since then I should know about? Cole is TV champ (which is good), and Kingston has a title shot @ Steen I gather, have they built Kingston up at all?


Pretty much yes, he did a great (but fucking short) promo this week. Hmmm, SDR returned, Mondo's getting a really strong push, Shelton suspended.. that's it i guess..


----------



## Combat Analyst

Kingston talking about how Larry Sweeney a man who he considered his brother died without every becoming a world champion really makes you think about all the pro wrestling tragedies like Owen Hart, who never reached the big one or guys today like Kofi Kingston who already have the thought in the back of their mind they're going to be mid-card for life.


----------



## USAUSA1

Mondo is a wildcard. The IWC don't really like him but he is getting over slowly and his matches recently has been good and not terrible. I think people should give him a chance.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*ROH TV 2012/12/8:*

-Matt Taven vs Kyle O'Reilly - **1/2
Good little match, O'Reilly's much better as heel.

-Rhino vs Jobber - N/A

-Roderick Strong and Michael Elgin vs The Bravados - **3/4
Man, we needs to see more from The Bravados. Elgin's is a beast.

-Steve Corino, Jimmy Jacobs and Kevin Steen vs ANX and Jay Lethal - ***1/2
Really great TV match, Jacobs and Corino working good together.


----------



## Combat Analyst

Man Adam Cole's promos are great, he is main-event caliber (WWE).


----------



## Last Chancery

Combat Analyst said:


> Kingston talking about how Larry Sweeney a man who he considered his brother died without every becoming a world champion really makes you think about all the pro wrestling tragedies like Owen Hart, who never reached the big one or guys today like Kofi Kingston who already have the thought in the back of their mind they're going to be mid-card for life.


Some wrestlers just aren't supposed to be main event-level talents. Some are born to be role players, others superstars. It's like baseball, not everybody is going to be the home run-hitting slugger, and it's foolish for everyone to think that. Some guys are designated hitters, some pinch hit, some do utility work, some are career bench-riders. Doesn't make them any lesser people, just like Kofi's permanent midcard status doesn't either.

In an ideal world, everybody working in the wrestling industry would take an improv intensive, or just a class or two, so they can learn about "yes and." In those classes one learns how to find their place wherever they are, whether it's in the office or in front of a crowd of people. And that place isn't always at the top of the crop.

I mean, can you imagine if a career jobber had it in his head that he was destined to be a premier player? Then he wouldn't be doing his job properly. You got to get in where you fit in. Something like that.


----------



## EmbassyForever

> - “Death Before Dishonor X” in Chicago Ridge on September 15th is our next iPPV and we are pleased to announce more ROH stars who have signed on. “The Notorious 187” Homicide, “No Fear” Mike Mondo, Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander will all be in action. *Plus independent stand out ACH will make his ROH debut*.


....


----------



## Chismo

Homicide and ACH, awesome. Hopefully they book ACH against Elgin.


----------



## seabs

*Holy shit that's actually something I want to see relating to ROH. Watch them pair him up with Charlie Haas now.*


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

I just saw the Tammy Sytch RF shoot and she said she dated Davey Richards in Jan of 2011. Also, apparently someone in ROH who was a champion (not world champion) at the time of the shooting (mid July) was bragging about having sex with her, which she denies. The only other hint given was that this person was married not too long ago. Adam Cole and ANX were champs then. It could also be Roddy and WGTT if we consider that the they didn't know of the recent title changes.


----------



## EmbassyForever

I forget about this:


> - Eddie Kingston put up one hell of a fight last Saturday in his ROH World Title match but the odds were not in his favor. Kingston not only battled Kevin Steen but had to deal with Jimmy Jacobs and Steve Corino as well. Fortunately, Rhett Titus ran out to get rid of Corino but it was not enough. We want to thank the CHIKARA Grand Champion for his unbelievable effort and ROH officials have invited him back for future events. Kingston is currently full time with CHIKARA and ROH officials are currently lining up dates in late 2012 for Kingston.


Awesome


----------



## KingCrash

ACH in ROH will be great if they let up go all-out and pair him with a guy like Cole or Elgin.


----------



## Combat Analyst

Don't get the hate for guys like Mondo, Bennett & Ciampa.


----------



## Mr mittens

I just watched the 6 man tag main event and the end of the match was ridiculous. Jay Lethal takes a Contra Code from Jacobs (main finisher) Basement Clothesline from Corino (signature move) and a Senton Bomb from Steen (signature move) literally one after another and kicks out at two. Then within seconds he's back on his feet, kicks Jacobs and hits The Lethal Injection which is a handspring ace crusher.

So essentially he eats 3 major moves and kicks out despite having no right to; and then hits a ridiculously athletic move seconds later. What the actual hell.


----------



## KingCrash

He's Jay Lethal. Unless it's a title match, he doesn't lose.



Combat Analyst said:


> Don't get the hate for guys like Mondo, Bennett & Ciampa.


Don't think anyone hates Ciampa, more the booking for him.

Bennett's hate came from the immediate push he got when he wasn't ready & that his matches weren't very good. His character has gotten better with Maria and his wrestling has improved so it's lessening for him.

Mondo's hate comes from the push that is even more transparent then Bennett's, his meh at best matches, some consider him a move thief and his awful promos make him stand out in a horrible light.


----------



## USAUSA1

I like all three guys.

I've been saying for a year Ciampa is a star. He has all the tools for WWE to snatch him up. 

Mondo is good at getting the live audience into the shows. I would keep him in the mid card but use him a lot. 

Bennett doesn't excite me and is average in the ring but a great talker and awesome at playing his character(like Bobby Roode when you think about it). If I was a promoter, I would probably make him one of my top 3 stars just because I can sell him. Ring of Honor is the wrong promotion for him to move up. WWE,TNA, NWA Hollywood, TCW is where Bennett would probably shine more. But then again the ROH product and audience is changing, so he might be perfect for the "new" ROH.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Mondo is getting better and better. He can cut some good promos and like you said - getting over almost everywhere. So why only midcard?


----------



## seabs

*They never really did follow through on the Bennett and Ciampa pushes did they? Just look at where they are now. Haven't achieved anything and don't really count for much in the bigger ROH picture.*


----------



## USAUSA1

You right, the pushes have stall. They still all over tv, but not in bigger roles. I do blame that on ROH booking. 

I don't trust Mondo as an upper card guy yet. He's over with the live audience but I doubt people will pay money too see him right now. Mondo needs a big breakout match like Adam Cole/Oreilly or Elgin against Richards which jump start his push. For right now, he is a good midcarder and playing his role perfectly.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Mondo's excellent. Didn't even realise there was any "hate".


----------



## jawbreaker

I generally don't like guys who use rape threats to get themselves over as babyfaces.

In the ring I guess Mondo's fine though.


----------



## SHIRLEY

jawbreaker said:


> I generally don't like guys who use rape threats to get themselves over as babyfaces.


Steen?


----------



## jawbreaker

Les Kellett Lariat said:


> Steen?


Can you give me some specific examples? I don't doubt that it's happened, but Mondo's thing at BITW left a really bad taste in my mouth because it was the most obvious reinforcement of the women-are-sex-objects mentality that's pervaded ROH lately (not that that's new in wrestling).


----------



## Rhawk

So theres talk about people hating on Bennett, Mondo & Caimpa is it?

Well as far as Ciampa's concerned I think all of my excitement for him ended when he wasn't booked better, and because of that, while I don't dislike him, he doesn't interest me anymore... I nothing him right now.

Mike Bennett I never had a problem with since he actually entertains me, even before he was with Maria. But I suppose more pure wrestling fans hate the fact that he isn't as bland as some ROH talent is on their current roster, in terms of promo work I mean.

And Mondo? Well he did start off with a weird gimmick being like Popeye the sailor man in the start of his matches, but other than that I actually liked him more since he started fueding with Matt Taven, one of my fav ROH TV matches since Sinclair took over was actually between them two. But decides is questionable start, I like him much more now due to him doing much more in the ring and being an overall good performer.


----------



## SHIRLEY

jawbreaker said:


> Can you give me some specific examples? I don't doubt that it's happened, but Mondo's thing at BITW left a really bad taste in my mouth because it was the most obvious reinforcement of the women-are-sex-objects mentality that's pervaded ROH lately (not that that's new in wrestling).


Steen's popped the crowd by threatening to rape Kevin Kelly, on more than one occasion. There are definitely other examples. Sure he said something similar to a fan during the first Eddie Kingston face off.

I don't disagree that ROH is a massive sausage fest though. Never heard the Mondo promo, didn't watch BITW.


----------



## seabs

*Threatening to rape Kevin Kelly and threatening to rape Maria are totally different.*


----------



## flag sabbath

Seabs said:


> *Threatening to rape Kevin Kelly and threatening to rape Maria are totally different.*


Oh shit - Seabs is Rob Black!


----------



## USAUSA1

ROH is ECW this week but the show was fun. I really enjoy Eddie/Rhino and Homicide/Steen. It was a good way to build towards Steen vs. Rhino. Steen has beat a lot of top guys so far this summer.


----------



## rzombie1988

I liked this week's show. 3 good matches is hard to top. Full report here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2012/08/roh-tv-8182012-review.html


----------



## jawbreaker

Les Kellett Lariat said:


> Steen's popped the crowd by threatening to rape Kevin Kelly, on more than one occasion. There are definitely other examples. Sure he said something similar to a fan during the first Eddie Kingston face off.
> 
> I don't disagree that ROH is a massive sausage fest though. Never heard the Mondo promo, didn't watch BITW.


Well, first of all, Steen's apparently technically not a babyface, nor is he supposedly trying to be one. Not that that really matters.

Second of all, Seabs is right that there's a pretty clear difference between Kevin Kelly and Maria, in that one is so absurd as to not be taken seriously (not that that totally excuses it) and the other is the most distasteful in a long line of aggressively distasteful sexual objectification.

Also, this isn't limited to Maria: remember when Papa Briscoe forced himself on Sara Del Rey at Final Battle? Yeah, that wasn't cool either. Think I pointed it out at the time maybe?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

LOL easy pickings for Steen against Homicide. And I enjoyed the match between Rhyno and Eddie Edward I think his name was. The gore was sweet.


----------



## Rhawk

Still haven't seen the latest one yet but I heard we actually had a women of honor match between Death Ray & Mia Yim. SOunds epic and I can only imagine it was so...


----------



## Combat Analyst

Rhawk said:


> Still haven't seen the latest one yet but I heard we actually had a women of honor match between Death Ray & Mia Yim. SOunds epic and I can only imagine it was so...


Might've been good, They had a 10 minute match before.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Finally, a grest show this week.

-Good opener, some nasty kicks from Yim and SDR. Yim looked really good here, much better than her match with Mischief.
-It's just me or Edwards start to show some personailty? "i'm talking about that 20 years old boy who's confused about his own gender Jimmy Jacobs" - :lmao Truth Martini is great.
-The Anything Goes was a really fun brawl, really looking forward to Rhino vs Steen.
-Pretty good match with Homicide and Steen. Corino was gold as always.


----------



## HiddenViolence

Just watched this week's show and it was very enjoyable. Opening match was decent and the other two matches are were very good. Steen vs Rhino should be very interesting to see.


----------



## Combat Analyst

Rhino is underrated, Always been a fan of the guy, Loved The Gore, & his Spinning Spinebuster, and exciting and agile powerhouse, and no slouch on the microphone.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Very entertaining episode. I enjoyed all the matches.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Rhawk said:


> Still haven't seen the latest one yet but I heard we actually had a women of honor match between Death Ray & Mia Yim. SOunds epic and I can only imagine it was so...


http://www.diva-dirt.com/2012/08/22/in-video-mia-yim-vs-sara-del-rey-on-roh-tv/


----------



## smitlick

I don't hate Mondo in ring but I could do without his promos. They are very fast forward worthy.


----------



## Rhawk

Finised watching ROH and I very much enjoyed this show. While it wasn't theis best performance so I'm told, Mia & Sara had a really nice match, MUCH better than both the standard Divas and Knockouts matches. Hopefully ROH eventually considers starting a Women of Honor division with matches like this, but somehow I doubt this'll happen...
Eddie VS Rhino was brilliant for the time it got. And while Homicide VS Steen was predictable, it was also a really good match.
Very nice show indeed.


----------



## SHIRLEY

A WOH division would breathe some, much needed, new life into the product.

I can't really name many (realistic) male bring-ins that would get me excited about ROH again. Spanky, Bruno Marciano, Matt Cross and J. Miller are about the only indy guys I can think of that could contribute anything.

Shockingly, there's actually more young, quality female talents in ROH's catchment area.

Plus, you have veterans like Del Rey and Martinez, who are better than 95% of ROH's roster and have never been over-exposed to the audience; like Davey, Briscoes, Cornette etc. arguably have been.


----------



## rzombie1988

Strong ROH show this week. The opener was fantastic and Tadarius Thomas is must see. He's going to be a superstar easily. The main was a little hectic though but overall loved the matches. The promo's were good and at the very least entertaining too. Full report with quotes and pics here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2012/08/roh-tv-8252012-review.html


----------



## csg370

Great show as always this week. I like the direction they took Titus and Haas in the tournament. 
I missed the very end of the 6 man match, but I know the end result.
I really like Tadarius' style. You don't see Capoeira often on TV. 

So glad i'm able to watch this, it washes the horrible taste of WWE out of my mouth.

P.S. Really enjoyed the S.C.U.M. promos. It seems like Steen doesn't really care about Rhino, lol.


----------



## Combat Analyst

I mean, a Women of Honor Division would be great, but it would be mostly SHIMMER women.

And Mondo he might not be the greatest wrestler but can be a strong mid-carder. You can at least tell that he's _trying_ to make people care about him.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*ROH 2012/8/25:*
- The Young Bucks vs Caprice Coleman and Cedrick Alexander - ***1/4
- QT Marshall vs "Black Low-Ki" TD Thomas - **
- TJ Perkins vs Ciampa vs Lethal vs Strong vs Mondo vs Bennett - *3/4-**


----------



## Rhawk

Combat Analyst said:


> I mean, a Women of Honor Division would be great, but it would be mostly SHIMMER women.


And whats wrong with that? I think the women on the SHIMER tapings need more exposure in all honesty, and ROH could very well help with that.


----------



## KingCrash

Don't know if a Women Of Honor division would work this time any more then the others times they've tried. I don't think they'd be willing to set aside the time to establish it as anything more then a couple of random matches every couple of months and with the way they're booking everything now that is all it'd be unfortunately.


----------



## HiddenViolence

Good show again this week. But with Tomasso Ciampa getting his new gimmick recently I wish they would actually book him to win a damn match.


----------



## Kling Klang

ROH 2012/8/25: 
Great show this week the tag match between Bucks and Coleman/Alexander had me guessing who was going to win and was perfect tag wrestling.

I really like Mondo and glad he got the TV Title shot,really getting bored of Ciampa and Lethal.TJ Perkins needs to be featured more great exciting talent.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH on Sinclair - Episode 34 - 12/5/12*

1. D-Line vs Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team
**

2. The Colony vs Los Ice Creams & Ophidian
**3/4

3. Ricky Reyes vs Jay Lethal
**1/4

4. Davey Richards vs Rhino
***


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

The recent episode was just okay. I really liked the new guy with the robe, but I think ROH is going to push the martial arts guy. Seriously, how many fake martial artists do they need?


----------



## Combat Analyst

Rhawk said:


> And whats wrong with that? I think the women on the SHIMER tapings need more exposure in all honesty, and ROH could very well help with that.


What's wrong with that, is that there's no point in a WOH Division if it's just going to be SHIMMER women. Just watch SHIMMER than.


----------



## seabs

*What about the ROH audience who aren't aware of the independent womens wrestling scene?

There won't be a division so to say. I thought when Delirious took over there would be but it never happened then and it'll never happen now. I did expect them to feature more womens matches though but rather ironically Cornette went down the WWE route regarding women in wrestling. *


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

I really don't think they'll be more women's matches. They only have an hour and most people in the business priorities men's wrestling over women's wrestling. Also, I wouldn't be shocked if guys in the locker room would complain about "losing" their spot/time.


----------



## Combat Analyst

Seabs said:


> *What about the ROH audience who aren't aware of the independent womens wrestling scene?
> 
> There won't be a division so to say. I thought when Delirious took over there would be but it never happened then and it'll never happen now. I did expect them to feature more womens matches though but rather ironically Cornette went down the WWE route regarding women in wrestling. *


I mean any true ROH fan should know that ROH is an indie promotion and would be able to find out about SHIMMER. It's not like ROH has a casual audience yet.


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

Any wrestling company that has been on TV for any length of time, no matter the channel, are bound to have casual viewers.


----------



## KingCrash

Combat Analyst said:


> I mean any true ROH fan should know that ROH is an indie promotion and would be able to find out about SHIMMER. It's not like ROH has a casual audience yet.


But has ROH even referenced SHIMMER in a couple of years? Hell, I watch more indy wrestling then is probably healthy and I barely know what's happened in the past year. 



> The recent episode was just okay. I really liked the new guy with the robe, but I think ROH is going to push the martial arts guy. Seriously, how many fake martial artists do they need?


I don't know, it seemed like Thomas has more upside then Marshall, Marshall just felt like a generic guy who has a robe. Saw the four-way from Boiling Point and Marshall didn't stand out in that either, anyone catch how Thomas looked in his match with O'Reilly?


----------



## USAUSA1

Not enough time for womens wrestling. Really,when has women wrestling been relevant since the 50s? Has a womens match ever main event a WWE,WCW,ECW,TNA or even ROH ppv? Just my opinion, but with 1 hour they need to focus on the important stuff.


----------



## Combat Analyst

KingCrash said:


> But has ROH even referenced SHIMMER in a couple of years? Hell, I watch more indy wrestling then is probably healthy and I barely know what's happened in the past year.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, it seemed like Thomas has more upside then Marshall, Marshall just felt like a generic guy who has a robe. Saw the four-way from Boiling Point and Marshall didn't stand out in that either, anyone catch how Thomas looked in his match with O'Reilly?


They may not've mentioned it but you still know what it is.


----------



## Combat Analyst

xzeppelinfootx said:


> Any wrestling company that has been on TV for any length of time, no matter the channel, are bound to have casual viewers.


Again ROH to the casuals is still some broke down indy promotion with horrible production. I hardly doubt alot of casuals watch it. It's a niche product.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Combat Analyst said:


> What's wrong with that, is that there's no point in a WOH Division if it's just going to be SHIMMER women. Just watch SHIMMER than.


SHIMMER only runs two events a year.


----------



## Combat Analyst

Les Kellett Lariat said:


> SHIMMER only runs two events a year.


You can still see alot of them wrestle in other places. And I'm really not believing a promotion runs on 2 events a year.


----------



## smitlick

Combat Analyst said:


> You can still see alot of them wrestle in other places. And I'm really not believing a promotion runs on 2 events a year.


Shimmer runs 4 shows over 2 days twice a year. So 8 for the year which is why Shine is now in existence.


*ROH on Sinclair - Episode 35 - 19/5/12*

1. Mike Bennett vs Eddie Edwards
**3/4

2. Grizzly Redwood, Kamel Dickinson & Jay Lethal vs Michael Elgin
*1/2

*3. Elimination Match*
The Young Bucks vs The All Night Express
***


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Saw the latest episode. Very meh show.


----------



## HiddenViolence

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Saw the latest episode. Very meh show.


Not as good as last week at all. I still enjoyed this week's show somewhat. The opening tag match was my highlight.


----------



## EmbassyForever

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Saw the latest episode. Very meh show.


Agreed. The ME was sad to watch.


----------



## USAUSA1

Match wise it was definitely a weak show. But I like the team of Corino and Jacobs(they going to win, it so obvious). Guardian of Truth is not strong wrestlers and would probably do better in squash matches but I always like the gimmick. They should be in a company like TCW or even WWE, not Ring of Honor.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

USAUSA1 said:


> Match wise it was definitely a weak show. But I like the team of Corino and Jacobs(they going to win, it so obvious). Guardian of Truth is not strong wrestlers and would probably do better in squash matches but I always like the gimmick. They should be in a company like TCW or even WWE, not Ring of Honor.


I agree with the match wise being the reason it was a weak show. The first match wasn't all that exciting until the end, and even then, it only had me going because of the stipulation of the zombie princess? And Steve having to win. The whole Kevin Steen set up was cool, and Jay's little aggression turn was cool as well. Not too familiar with why Steen is a huge problem for Jim, but I like the angle.


----------



## The CRA1GER

USAUSA1 said:


> Match wise it was definitely a weak show. But I like the team of Corino and Jacobs(they going to win, it so obvious). Guardian of Truth is not strong wrestlers and would probably do better in squash matches but I always like the gimmick. They should be in a company like TCW or even WWE, not Ring of Honor.


The Guardians are the Headbangers.


----------



## USAUSA1

The CRA1GER said:


> The Guardians are the Headbangers.


I know,I think their current gimmick would fit better somewhere else.


----------



## SHIRLEY

They should have brought The Headbangers in with this gimmick...

http://www.thewrestlinglegendsforum.com/wrestlecrap/sol.html



Combat Analyst said:


> You can still see alot of them wrestle in other places. And I'm really not believing a promotion runs on 2 events a year.


You could say that about every ROH wrestler in the history of the promotion. It's completely fucking irrelevant to whether a talent would complement ROH's brand identity.


----------



## Combat Analyst

Les Kellett Lariat said:


> They should have brought The Headbangers in with this gimmick...
> 
> http://www.thewrestlinglegendsforum.com/wrestlecrap/sol.html
> 
> 
> 
> You could say that about every ROH wrestler in the history of the promotion. It's completely fucking irrelevant to whether a talent would complement ROH's brand identity.


You're not making sense anymore.


----------



## seabs

*Now you know how the rest of us feel.*


----------



## Combat Analyst

Seabs said:


> *Now you know how the rest of us feel.*


Whatever?


----------



## smitlick

Combat Analyst said:


> Whatever?


I'm assuming English isn't your first language?


----------



## Combat Analyst

smitlick said:


> I'm assuming English isn't your first language?


Judging by a guy who's name is smitlick, you're one to talk.


----------



## SAMCRO

Would someone tell me why Matt Taven is wrestling on ROH tv when he lost the contract match at boiling point? Q.T Marshall won the contract match, Matt Taven lost so why is Matt Taven on the show?


----------



## KingCrash

Probably just to get Lethal's "new attitude" over. They usually have a couple on guys that aren't regulars on as job guys and Taven was one of them. It was taped before Boiling Point and I think it's been rumored he signed a developmental deal with WWE.

Show was boring this week, Corino/Jacobs vs. Bravados was just a match and Titus/Haas vs. Guardians was flat out awful, though what could you expect from it. One of those semi-final matches is going to be terrible come DBD.



Seabs said:


> *Now you know how the rest of us feel.*


Died.


----------



## jawbreaker

Combat Analyst said:


> Judging by a guy who's name is smitlick, you're one to talk.


what does that even _mean_


----------



## SAMCRO

KingCrash said:


> Probably just to get Lethal's "new attitude" over. They usually have a couple on guys that aren't regulars on as job guys and Taven was one of them. *It was taped before Boiling Point* and I think it's been rumored he signed a developmental deal with WWE.
> 
> Show was boring this week, Corino/Jacobs vs. Bravados was just a match and Titus/Haas vs. Guardians was flat out awful, though what could you expect from it. One of those semi-final matches is going to be terrible come DBD.
> 
> 
> 
> Died.


I don't think it was, last week Q.T Marshall was on the show and they mentioned him winning the contract match.


----------



## EmbassyForever

David Banner said:


> I don't think it was, last week Q.T Marshall was on the show and they mentioned him winning the contract match.


It was man..


----------



## smitlick

jawbreaker said:


> what does that even _mean_


I'm not really sure but my username is just a nickname a friend gave me randomly... A mix of my last name and lick. Doesn't make sense to me but nobody else has it on the internet which is nice because usually when trying to use smitty its taken.

I also wasn't trying to be a dick. I was legit interested as to whether English was his first language as he constantly makes weird points that really don't make a lot of sense.


----------



## KingCrash

The show for this week leaked out already on the usual sites; Briscoes/BLK-OUT was fine if not memorable, Brutal Bob sounds like a 20s-era gangster on commentary and the ending of the show builds for DBD and Elgin's breakup from HOT/title match in Canada.


----------



## EmbassyForever

HOOPLA!




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iryq35SDuyo&feature=g-all-u


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Are they seriously trying to make Mondo a face? Nothing about him feels like a good guy.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH on Sinclair - Episode 37 - 2/6/12*

1. Mike Mondo vs Adam Cole
**1/2

2. Tommaso Ciampa vs Nick Westgate
SQUASH

3. The All Night Express vs Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander
***1/4

*ROH on Sinclair - Episode 38 - 9/6/12*

1. Michael Elgin vs Matt Taven
**1/2

2. Eddie Edwards vs Davey Richards
***3/4

*ROH on Sinclair - Episode 39 - 16/6/12*

1. Mike Bennett vs Adam Page
**1/4

2. The Briscoes vs QT Marshall & Sam Shaw
*3/4

3. Roderick Strong vs Tommaso Ciampa
**1/2

I'm slowly catching up with there TV show.. I really like it for the most part but there are some weird confusing shit like the whole finish to Strong/Ciampa.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Hoopla w/ Truth Martini Chapter 2


----------



## rzombie1988

ROH TV 9/15/2012 Review
Good show. Two decent matches plus Mark Briscoe awesomeness. 

Full report with pics, quotes and really great GIF's here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2012/09/roh-tv-9152012-review.html


----------



## KingCrash

On this week's show they announced matches for Glory By Honor XI: An Unbreakable Hope (seriously, stop with the tag lines):

Kevin Steen vs. Michael Elgin for the ROH World Title
Adam Cole vs. Eddie Edwards for the ROH TV Title
Mike Bennett vs. Mike Mondo (Sorry Canada.)


----------



## seabs

*These tag lines are terrible. Thought it would have been better to save Steen/Elgin for Final Battle after running Strong/Elgin but ok. Rush Steen through the entire roster before the end of the year. Guess they'll finally do the Elgin turn post match after HOT interference costs him the title. Could easily do that same angle with Elgin facing Cole for the TV belt though and save Steen/Elgin as that's their money match right now. Steen/Elgin and Cole/Edwards is a pretty good double main event though. I guess a Richards/O'Reilly tag gets added too along with Jacobs/Corino vs Briscoes and WGTT vs Titus/Partner. Could be a strong card by their current standards but they'll struggle to draw a good paid number on iPPV now.*


----------



## smitlick

*ROH on Sinclair - Episode 40 - 23/6/12*

1. Brutal Bob vs Eddie Edwards
**

2. Chris Silvio vs Jay Lethal
**

3. Kevin Steen & Jimmy Jacobs vs Davey Richards & Kyle O'Reilly
***

*ROH on Sinclair - Episode 42 - 7/7/12*

1. Jay Lethal vs Michael Elgin
***

2. Kevin Steen vs Eddie Edwards
***1/2


----------



## rzombie1988

Better late than never! ROH TV 9/22/2012 Report:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2012/09/ring-of-honor-tv-9222012-review.html


----------



## rzombie1988

ROH TV 9/29/2012 Review

I wasn't into this one at all and neither was the crowd. They were the deadest crowd I've ever seen in my life. They killed the first two matches shown but Cole/Mondo had a good match that was good enough that it didn't matter.

Full review with pics/quotes/GIF's here:

http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2012/09/ring-of-honor-tv-9292012-review.html


----------



## rzombie1988

Good show tonight with two good matches including a great Tadarius Thomas match. That man is the future of ROH. Full report with pics/gif's/quotes in my blog in my sig.


----------



## EmbassyForever

rzombie1988 said:


> Good show tonight with two good matches including a great Tadarius Thomas match. That man is the future of ROH. Full report with pics/gif's/quotes in my blog in my sig.


Thanks, great review. Thomas vs Cole looks like an awesome TV match


----------



## rzombie1988

EmbassyForever said:


> Thanks, great review. Thomas vs Cole looks like an awesome TV match


No problem. Thank you for reading! It was indeed a great match. Tadarius Thomas is quickly becoming my current favorite wrestler.


----------



## 9QA

rzombie1988 said:


> No problem. Thank you for reading! It was indeed a great match. Tadarius Thomas is quickly becoming my current favorite wrestler.


ya he is good as hell.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Has anyone seen the recent episode of ROH? Is it an actual episode, or just footage from the recent iPPV?


----------



## EmbassyForever

I did. It was an actual & a good one IMO.


----------



## rzombie1988

ROH TV 10/13/2012

Not a great show tonight. They had 3 decent matches but they barely mentioned the iPPV tonight which isn't a good sign. Nothing technically wrong with the show, but nothing stood out either.

I reviewed the show in my signature in full.


----------



## SAMCRO

lol I couldn't believe what Nigel said during the Richards vs Bennett match. Nigel actually said "I've always wanted to see Maria's pussy" lol i nearly lost it. Nigel reminds me of Jerry Lawler from the 90's gushing over the women, but Nigel actually took it a step further. Never heard King actually say he wanted to see a divas pussy before.

Granted it was bleeped out and used out of context since Maria was dressed as a cat. But i still couldn't believe he said that.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

I'm watching the recent episode. Is Mondo supposed to be face? He really doesn't seem like one, but Kevin Kelly was defending his actions. TBH, I want Bennett to kick his ass.


----------



## KingCrash

I assumed so with them trying to build up the No Fear gimmick and never giving up but he did make Bennett more likeable to me as well.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

He doesn't come off as a face. Heck, I would argue that he doesn't look like a face either. The way he looks, talks, act all comes off as a heel too me, more specifically as a stooge or henchmen.


----------



## Chismo

The whole Mondo/Bennett feud has been terrible and damaged Bennett a lot. Fuck Mondo.


----------



## THECHAMPION

I don't watch ROH anymore, but is Mondo the face despite trying to rape Maria?


----------



## USAUSA1

I am surprise Bennett is still in the indies. I thought WWE or TNA would of snatch him up by now. I know he is not the greatest wrestler but he better than most in FCW and the 3d academy/OVW. He good at cutting promos and has the look to be a star.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

JoeRulz said:


> The whole Mondo/Bennett feud has been terrible and damaged Bennett a lot. Fuck Mondo.


Yeah, this feud has really halted any momentum Bennett has gathered, imo. TBH, I rather they just turn him face, turn Mondo heel, and have Bennett beat the shit out of Mondo in a street fight.



THECHAMPION said:


> I don't watch ROH anymore, but is Mondo the face despite trying to rape Maria?


I guess so. Kevin Kelly was defending Mondo's actions on the recent episode.



USAUSA1 said:


> I am surprise Bennett is still in the indies. I thought WWE or TNA would of snatch him up by now. I know he is not the greatest wrestler but he better than most in FCW and the 3d academy/OVW. He good at cutting promos and has the look to be a star.


Wasn't he in WWE a few years ago? Maybe he can get anything chance, but it isn't often that WWE picks back up people they released from developmental.


----------



## Kling Klang

Are the Bucks still with the company?


----------



## Bestia 666

USAUSA1 said:


> I am surprise Bennett is still in the indies. I thought WWE or TNA would of snatch him up by now. I know he is not the greatest wrestler but he better than most in FCW and the 3d academy/OVW. He good at cutting promos and has the look to be a star.


He'll just be another guy with the "WWE look".


----------



## EmbassyForever

This week was another good episode. Bennett vs Richards was really good, would love to see more matches between them. Enjoyed the segmant with Evans & Ciampa, Ciampa looked pretty good, i hope he'll be asap. Marshall vs Lethal was short and okay. Main Event was really short too but fun.


----------



## smitlick

Dynamite Kidd said:


> Are the Bucks still with the company?


no


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Nigel maybe my new favorite commentator after that Maria comment. Hopefully they don't make him tone down his affection for Maria too much after that stunt.


----------



## rzombie1988

ROH TV 10/20/2012

Two out of the three matches were good but if you already saw the iPPV, you really have to shut your brain off. I really liked the problems that the House of Truth were having and found Truth Martini to be the most interesting person on the show. I also did like Mike Mondo's effort against Kyle O'Reilly as he is really giving it his all. In summary, it's a decent episode of ROH and might be worth a look.

Full review with pics/gifs/quotes in my blog.


----------



## USAUSA1

Is ROH looking for new talent?


----------



## Manu_Styles

They have a seminar/try out before Final Battle and they open the School next week so i think so


----------



## USAUSA1

I wouldn't mind seeing Kevin Douglas in Ring of Honor.


----------



## rzombie1988

ROH TV 10/27/2012

Features:
The Briscoes vs The Bravado's
A surprise return of a tag team
The 6-way Survival of the Fittest finals

This was a good show. The main event was long and strong and the opener was very good as well. I liked how they built up Survival of the Fittest and the match lived up to it's build. Good edition of ROH and it's definitely worth a look! Full review in my blog with pics/gifs and quotes!


----------



## Combat Analyst

What do you guys think about 3.0 in ROH?


----------



## KingCrash

Doubt it was anything more then just a one-shot against the Bravados but I wouldn't be against a couple of appearances. ROH has to get somebody better then Haas/Benjamin, Titus/Whitmer and the Headbangers.


----------



## heyman deciple

Combat Analyst said:


> What do you guys think about 3.0 in ROH?


I haVe Such a man crush on more than half of the iws roster I'm all for more Shane Matthews in particular hell bring in beef Wellington, sexy eddy, the Viking, and the name of one guy who escapes me but he's worked combat zone, he's an insane promo, and I think he had a roud rage gimmick. Anyway to my point by Quebec talent would make me happy. Hell that's where steen and generics came from.


----------



## Manu_Styles

Now available in the PPV section of ROHWrestling.com, it's your chance at Early Bird Access to the next three episodes of “Ring of Honor Wrestling” TV!!! That's right, for just $1.99 each you can see the 11/17, 11/24, and 12/1 episodes of ROH TV now, weeks before they air on television.

The 11/17 episode features the announcement of a new ROH Authority Figure, a TV Title bout between Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly, and a whole lot more news pertaining to “Final Battle 2012”!

The 11/24 edition includes Steve Corino & Jimmy Jacobs defending the World Tag Titles against BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs, Davey Richards confronting Kyle O'Reilly, Bobby Fish making his ROH TV debut, and more!

The 12/1 viewing showcases the rematch between Davey Richards & Michael Elgin, The Briscoes vs. The Headbangers, QT Marshall in action, and a lot more as we get closer and closer to “Final Battle 2012”!

Each episode only costs $1.99 !!! Your 15% off Ringside Discount will apply if you're a member, and the episode is yours to watch until the Thursday it becomes available for general viewing! If you can't wait until the next episode of ROH TV, then this is your chance to get ahead of game!

Just click here. The Early Access TV Episodes are in the Past PPV Events on the lower half of the page. Place your early bird order for upcoming episodes of “Ring of Honor Wrestling” TV now!!!


----------



## EmbassyForever

^ I ordered this thing and just watched this. Here's my review:



Spoiler: Review



*Episode one.*

The venue looked pretty good and I was glad that you almost couldn't saw the open seats. Good job there, SBG. Great way to open the show with The Briscoes' promo and the announcment about the new matchmaker.

Mischif vs Allysin Kay was ok, I didn't cared too much about the match to be fair because I was listening to Nigel and Kelly talking about the Ladder War and the 3-Way. Still it was fun little match as I said and Kay was good. *3/4

Truth Martini was gold in the shows I've seen. He did an awesome job by playing someone who keep saying everything is fine even if he knows it's not. Best manager today in my opinion, looking forward to see what'll be his future after FB12. Strong vs Thomas was good, Strong once again showd that he's the pefrect guy for matches with new guys like Thomas. Thomas is good for his current role right now but if he'll be in the Mid-Card in the future I hope he'll add more moves to his moveset because he's overusing his kicks. **1/2

Cole vs O'Reilly was so exciting to watch. It was shorter than I thought but the match was packed of action and crowd was soooooooooooooooooo hot. Great first Main Event and great match to end their feud. O'Reilly is reminds me Nakamura with his facial expressions lately and I love it.

This was a really good show, defintely felt much more diffrent than the Baltimore crowd and Corenette booking.

*Episode Two.* 

Benjamin Whitmer :lol: I officaly loves the PGH crowd. There's the NYC atmosphere but just the fans not being totall dicks, would love to see their more tapings/IPPVs. Charlie Haas finally did his old schicks (it didn't worked with Baltimore) and the crowd loved it. The match wasn't something diffrent than their last TV match which is great because I was a fan of the last TV match. Was happy that finally C&C with pin and not stupid roll-up, this match made them looked good. ***

Fish vs Mc'Bride was nothing more than showcase Fish so I won't rate this. Don't know if Roundhouse Kick is the best finisher for Fish because DR and O'Reilly are using this.

The O'Reilly and Richards was pretty decent. Yeah, they had the whole "you are my brother", "my best friend" thing that people didn't liked and I wasn't a fan of that too but then O'Reilly saved it after he and Fish attacked Davey. O'Reilly's mic-skills are so much better than last year. They annouced American Wolves vs Fish & O'Reilly but it still not offical since Edwards is in Japan and he didn't accept to team up with Davey again so I guess we'll wait to his offical OK.

SCUM vs BJ Express was good. I'm kinda tired of writing right now so I'll just say this was fun and the only not-good thing about this was Rhett's typical sloppiness in the end. They did a good job with hyping the match between BJ Express and WGTT and gave them actaully lots of TV time. Looking forward to the match, for those who don't know it's NYC Street Fight... **1/2

*Episode Three.* 

Briscoes vs Headbangers was ok, Mark took some nasty spots on the floor. Ending was bad and very Cornette-ise. **

QT Marshall vs Adam Page was really short, I guess because of Marshall's bloody nose. The post-match promo was really funny and I enjoyed Nigel and RD Evans chemistry, would like to see more promos between them. RD Evans vs Nana in Final Battle will be amazing. N/R

Elgin vs Richards was their typical great match and very similar to their PWG encounter. I believe I'll be enjoy the match much more when I'll be watching the episode again in three weeks from now because I just the 3 episods without stopping. Great TV match and worth checking in my opinion. ***1/2-***3/4

Just want to mention that Lethal was good too with being pissed about how things went for him, looking forward to his feud with Steen after Final Battle and hope he'll win the belt at Mania-Weekend or BITW (you can't do it at Canada's show)
So the shows were great. Really diffrent feeling and everything felt important with purpose unlike Cornette's no-point booking. The results and way the match ended were good too besids the bad Briscoes/Bangers match and this thing totally was worth the 6$ IMO.


----------



## ROHWashingtonstate

Thanks for this great review Embassy..I thought about buying the early bird special, but then I figured I might get a little bit bored between know and FinalBattle 12 which I am buying. Glad to hear about the great crowd in Pittsburgh. I definitely feel this can be built up into an A market eventually. Pittsburgh fans have always been good to hardworking indy's.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

*ROH TV Review (11/17/12)

Quick Thoughts: Really good show this week, you got an outstanding opening promo segment with Briscoe and Nigel. Good Inside ROH this week, two solid undercard matches and a really good main event as expected, Cole & O’Reilly chemistry is insane I could see these guys ME’ing Final Battle one day.*

MsChif vs. Allysin Kay- **1/2
Roderick Strong vs. Tadarius Thomas- **1/4
Adam Cole vs. Kyle O’Reilly- ***1/2


----------



## djmathers1207

How was Davey/Elgin?


----------



## KingCrash

It was a decent match, not near their match earlier in the year. Adam Page vs. QT Marshall was too short to be anything and definitely skip Headbangers/Briscoes. Oh and Nigel, it's 2012. You can call Eddie in Japan.


----------



## EmbassyForever

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=er8w3RX72UI


----------



## Manu_Styles

Athena Reese ‏@wg06athena

Guess who is headed to ROH if the world doesn't end! ;-) JAN 5TH BALTIMORE MD. GET READY!


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed this week's ROH show here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2012/12/roh-tv-12222012-review.html

Features:
Davey Richards vs Eddie Edwards IV
Lance Storm vs Mike Bennett III
Adam Cole vs Roderick Strong

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Manu_Styles

Top Prospect Tournament returns on the first tapings of 2013, looking at the picture, ACH, Adam Page, TD Thomas and QT Marshall will be on it.


----------



## Concrete

I have never seen an episode of this show since it doesn't show in my area(go figure it shows an hour south of me and an hour north) and I really don't have the interest of searching for it online. That being said can someone tell me how good this show actually is. Watched a Best of ROH HDNet dvd today and I was wondering if it was up to that standard or...I don't know. That being said I have no idea who is going to be in it besides the guys mentioned but if that means some of these guys get more exposure and a possible shot with ROH then I am all for it. Pumping some fresh blood into a company is not usually a bad idea. Even if only 1 or 2 of them end up sticking around it could be worth it for ROH. Besides the guys mentioned people said that one possibly looks like Matt Taven and another possibly looks like Silas Young. As long as a guy like QT Marshall doesn't win then things would look swell for ROH with this tournament. It would allow ROH to give a guy momentum that they already haven't botched it all for yet.


----------



## Manu_Styles

I like the current show more than ROH on HDNet honesty, i think is a better TV Show and you always have a videowire (now call inside ROH) and really good ME at the least on most of the episodes.


----------



## Corey

As far as comparing Sinclair to HDNet, I think Sinclair is the easier show to watch because of the way it's setup and there's more than just matches. Promos, vid packages, etc. It actually fells like a wrestling show, not just an hour of recorded matches with an occasional highlight from an iPPV or something. That being said, match quality on HDNet kicks the shit out of Sinclair. One year into the show so far, I think I have 3 matches at the *** 3/4 level (Davey/Roddy World Title, Lethal/Generico I & Davey/Eddie IV) with nothing dipping into that 4-star level. One year into HDNet shows and I have seven **** matches at the minimum. I think a lot of it has to do with the booking as well but I don't think a 'Best of Sinclair' DVD will ever be as good as an HDNet disc & match quality is what I care about most.


----------



## Manu_Styles

I agree with that, i think the roster ROH had in that time helped a lot to the quality of the TV matches, let´s see if in 2013 Delirious proves me wrong. 

Regarding Sinclair matches i think Davey Richards vs Michael Elgin from the last tapings is the best match on the show history hands down.


----------



## Concrete

That's kinda what I was expecting I guess which is why I haven't fretted too much about watching the show. Its wrestling so I expect promos, video packages, and such on a wrestling show but if I have to make the extra effort to catch the show I would like it too guarantee a certain match quality. That's why I enjoyed the HDNet show and why I forced my parents to pay the extra money to keep HDNet so I could watch it  . Then Time Warner said that some other channel was better at getting males to pay. I think that's stupid since it also had, and from what I hear has, the best MMA talk show on TV. But this is a wrestling forum so I digress. 

Can someone also explain to me the purpose of a Road Rage episdoe or whatever its called? From what I understand it is just matches from iPPV that they release on free TV. To me that sounds like a reason to not buy an iPPV so I feel like I must be missing something.This Top Prospect Tournament is intriguing me so I may try and find a way to watch them depending on the talent since it looks like most of them outside of QT Marshall and Thomas are guys that didn't stick in ROH when they were there before despite being quality guys.


----------



## KingCrash

Well the Road Rage episodes come in two varieties: Either they show matches from a DVD taping that further a push or an angle (like with Mondo/Richards or Edwards/Steen for the title) or ippv matches from the show they promoted. Like last week's Year In Review, this week's Best Match of The Year and probably next week's Final Battle update. Really they're just filler to put shows on because with they're taping schedule they can't have(or don't want to spend the money on) first run-shows every week.

The Top Prospect Tournament sounds good and it should at least bring new blood in for a bit, as long as QT Marshall doesn't win.


----------



## USAUSA1

- Ring of Honor is reportedly planning to run four major iPPV events in 2013 and then a series of events on iPPV as well. The plan is run two to three events per month (not including television tapings). ROH also wants to convert the television to HD quality by the end of the year.

Credit: The Wrestling Observer 

Is Sinclair finally putting money into ROH?


----------



## KingCrash

Improving the production would help greatly. Still don't know about the saturation of ippv events, at most they should run 5 and focus more on tv tapings so they don't appear out of date before they even come on.


----------



## EmbassyForever

http://www.rohwrestling.com/product/ring-honor-world-championship-belt-2012
Look at the low price.. who's getting?


----------



## smitlick

*ROH on Sinclair - Episode 44 - 21/7/12*

1. Mike Bennett & Brutal Bob vs Adam Cole & Eddie Edwards
**1/2

2. Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs Fusion DS
Skipped

3. Kevin Steen vs Mike Mondo
***1/4

Finally watched some more TV... Its weird because I've seen the event this show was leading up to but I'm just so far behind on their TV.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

I remember finding that Steen/Mondo match pretty good. And yeah, keeping up with ROH episodes can be difficult.


----------



## muldwych

Probably been asked a billion times but is RoH no longer shown on UK TV?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

I don't think so. You can find episodes online, though.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Strong vs Elgin was a pretty damn good match this week


----------



## EmbassyForever

From newswire - 



> - ROH World Champion Kevin Steen is definitely different since the epic Ladder War at "Final Battle 2012". Many sources are claiming that his goals have changed and that he seems a little more respectful. Steve Corino has gone on record however stating that Steen is no different now than he was before and his goals and agenda will always be the same.


Wonder what that means.


----------



## KingCrash

ROH has put up the first two episodes of the latest tv tapings up on the website for $1.99 each. First ep. features Briscoes vs. C&C for the tag titles and the 1st Top Prospect match while the second has the second TPT match and Cole vs. Whitmer for the tv title.


----------



## Obfuscation

So how many ROH shows have aired in this year, just 2 right? Found 1/5 to watch atm and need the date to check out the other(s).


----------



## KingCrash

Two episodes have aired but they've both been Road Rage episodes from Final Battle.

And matches announced for 11th Ann.



Spoiler: 11th Ann. Matches






> ROH World Title - Kevin Steen vs. Jay Lethal
> ROH Tag Team Titles - Briscoes vs. O’Reilly & Fish
> ROH TV Title - Adam Cole vs. winner of Top Prospect Tournament (but they're also teasing Cole/Hardy)
> 2 out of 3 Falls - Roderick Strong vs. Michael Elgin


----------



## Obfuscation

Yeah, I saw last night after I posted it. Thanks for answering (Y)

Card isn't half bad. Not crazy about it, but I have to say it certainly has more of my interest than the January shows did pardon one match.


----------



## rzombie1988

ROH TV 1/19/2013

It had:
Alabama Attitude vs Bobby Fish and Kyle O'Reilly
Mike Sydal vs QT Marshall
Briscoes vs C&C

Full review with pics/quotes here: http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/01/ring-of-honor-tv-1192013-review.html

Overall thoughts: An okay show though I didn't see most of it with the bad camera work. All the matches were pretty much just okay and there was a ton of talking.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Obfuscation

Original matches this week?

YES


----------



## Miccoli#10

EmbassyForever said:


> From newswire -
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder what that means.


That means a slowly turn for Steen next, it's time i think.


----------



## EmbassyForever

ROH 70-73 Episodes Review:


Spoiler: Review



*70#*

Loved the new intro, actually shows wrestling and looks tem times better than the old one. The graphics are finally great too plus they moved to HD. 

Albama Atitude vs American Am-Fishing (Seltzer actually said it) was fun. Basically a squash but AA were pretty good and I wouldn't have problem seeing them again in ROH. O'Reilly and Fish are great and can easily be ROH's Bad Influence, no kidding. The Gereman Suplex outside was sick. Fun match. **1/4

Lethal and Nigel segment was very good. Both are great mic-workers and they did good job here. I love the heat between them and hopefully this'll leads to something.

Marshall vs Sydal was decent, Marshall worked okay as cocky heel and in my opinion Sydal is pefrect for his current role. Marshall looked pretty good here. *3/4

There's too much of Veda Scott. Oh, and too much "ROH On Tour", "Buy this DVD", etc commercials.

Main Event was good TV match but the feed went out couple of times during this one so it kinda hurt this. **3/4

Overall good episode here that hyped Steen vs Lethal very well. Lots of changes and new thing like the Eddie Edwards' Honor Lives commercial. 

*71#*

Lethal and Steen segment was great. Man Lethal is so much better right now than he was a year ago. It was much better than it sounds to be honest, and with the "Did Steen changed?" storyline it worked okay and didn't looked stupid. Can't wait to their match, it's a big defense for Steen and I have no idea who is gonna win this one.

Silas Young vs Adam Page was the best match out of the tourny. Young is a great heel and can be an awesome addition to the ROH roster. I have no idea why Young is not getting booking in the big indies feds as Chikara, PWG and more. Page is good too and can be solid if they'll use him more. **1/2

DAT Charlie Haas promo :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: what an awesome segment, the cheeseburger thing happend here. Maybe the most entertaining SBG segment so far. Haas is great.

Didn't cared about Hardy vs Titus.

Whitmer vs Cole was fine. Had it's moments but I thought it'd be better based on the reports. It was very short too. The finish was awesome tho. **1/4

*72#* 

Truth Martini: "I'm telling you, Thomas is going to win this one!" HAHAHAHA Martini was pure gold in this taping. Love what they are doing with him, hopefully he'll chose Young at the end of the tourny. Thomas vs TD wasn't good, it became better towards the end but then ended out of nowhere with random kick. Meh. *1/2

Redwood vs Strong was fun for it was. Wouldn't mind Redwood in this role but god don't think about pushing him. It looks like they're about to start feud between Mondo and Strong and I'm happy with this. We all know that Strong did everything in ROH and now he doesn't have too much to do, so imo he needs to put others over. I'm not saying it'll be as good but the future feud with Mondo can be similar to the one he had with Stevens. Mondo is crazy and will kill himslef to earn the fans respect and Strong have good matches with everyone. If Mondo won't be cheesy like he was in the feud with Bennett the feud will be really good. **

Bennett vs Elgin was good. Don't have too much to say about it, I enjoyed their Killer Instinct match more. **1/4

The Tag Team Gauntlet was lots of fun. Best match from the taping actually. The American Wolves were awesome, they're so crisp in the ring and have an amazing chimestry. The first match with The Bravados was good and I really want to see now real match between them, we needs more of the Bravados in 2013. The match with SCUM was short but I liked what I saw there, looking forward to the future match. The final match with O'Reilly and Fish was great. Glad O'Reilly and Fish got the shot. Haas was great on commantry too btw. ***1/4+

73#

Truth Martini: "I had a party with the hooplahotties in the back.. Kevin Kelly smell my fingers if you don't believe me" :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Taven vs ACH was good, ACH looked fantastic there and his dive was frekin' crazy. Taven looked solid as always and these two had a good bout. Wish it was longer. Hopefully the match with Roddy in Cincty will get decent time. **1/2

Enjoyed the Hardy, Nigel and Cole segment. Hardy continue to be a douch and this time he said Nigel is jelous of him because he was in the big one unlike him, it was a great note that got big heat.

MisChif vs Athena was enoyable WOH match, sick finish. The stunner from the top rope was awesome too.

Really enjoyed the Main Event because of some freash match-ups. ROH needs to do more matches like this. The match had the typical brawling in the begining but then they got into the ring and the pace was slower. Steen actually jumped from to the top rope outside with his Senton, that was awesome. For some reason I remebered that the faces won so it was a surprise, the finish was good and it looks like after the match with Lethal Steen is going to feud with SCUM. Should be great. ***

Overall it was a pretty good taping with good matches and angles here and there. They hyped Lethal vs Steen really good and Steen is looking like he's about to do face turn soon. BJ Whitmer is becoming a major player in my opinion, he's really hot right now. Don't like that last week the follow-up show from the 11YA will be only 2 weeks later and two episodes from the previous taping will feel very out-of-place. Wish they'll tape only two shows or something like that but it won't happen. Anyway it's worth the money and time in my opninion, Check it out.


----------



## Obfuscation

Fish & O'Reilly team name is horrible, but so far the team seems to be working. I'm digging Fish in this role. If he can make O'Reilly tolerable much like Cole was able to do with Future Shock, I'll be cool.


----------



## KingCrash

I think the O'Reilly/Fish team call themselves Red Storm or something. First new episode was fine if nothing stood out. Veda Scott does need to slow down on the interviews though. They're taped honey, you're not going to run out of time so no need to go 90 mph trying to get everything out.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Yeah it's a name that fane gave them, like BJ Express lol.


----------



## EmbassyForever

From PWPonderings: 



> PWInsider reporting ROH drew 609 in Dearborn, Michigan and 537 in Milwaukee, Wisconsin over the weekend. Great news for ROH. With the added emphasis on TV production and reading that fans are getting into the product a bit more, we'll see what 2013 holds for one of the top indie promotions.


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed ROH TV 1/26/2013 with pics/quotes here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/01/ring-of-honor-tv-1262013-review.html

Overall thoughts: One of the best ROH tv shows yet with good matches, good heat and some good angles!

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Obfuscation

I know this is completely off topic but wow Adam Cole is the same age as myself? Never knew that.

Where do you get these shows from rzombie? I've tried both XWT and youtube lately. Come up with nothing. It's a bit baffling.


----------



## THECHAMPION

ROH's TV show?

They put it on their own website.

You need an account but it's free.


----------



## Obfuscation

Then I should sign onto that to get these shows as soon as possible.


----------



## rzombie1988

HayleySabin said:


> I know this is completely off topic but wow Adam Cole is the same age as myself? Never knew that.
> 
> Where do you get these shows from rzombie? I've tried both XWT and youtube lately. Come up with nothing. It's a bit baffling.


I'm in one of the cities fortunate enough that gets this show each week.


----------



## Obfuscation

Lucky you. 

Problem solved. They're up on XWT. :mark:


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Just saw the last two episodes. None of the matches were great, but none were terrible either, imo. Matt Hardy looked like a mini Great Khali. Don't really know what to say about Lethal. He's character isn't technically bad, but I'm completely bored by it. Not to mention that he's only a good worker, imo, and to be a main eventer in ROH one should be a great worker. Charlie Haas had a good segment in the most recent episode. Now, I hate the dude and his little series on YT made me unsubscribe from ROH's channel, but his little meltdown/hissy fit was entertaining. Also his match with Cheeseburger was *****! MOTYC right there!


----------



## USAUSA1

Haas is awesome

Lethal has the potential to be great, he has shown flashes


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

The problem with Lethal is all he has is potential. There are tons of people who have potential and never fulfill it, and Lethal is looking like one of those guys.


----------



## Obfuscation

*ROH Wrestling 1/19/13​*
1) Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly vs Mike Posey & Corey Hollis ~ **


2) *Top Prospect Tournament* - *First Round*
QT Marshall vs Mike Sydal ~ *1/4


3) *ROH Tag Team Championship*
The Briscoe Brothers(c) vs C & C Wrestle Factory _(Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander)_ ~ *​

~ Opener was short, decent, but at least on the lines of FUN. Deserved a bit of a higher mark for me only b/c of how much I got a kick out of it. Worked exactly how it needed to be worked. Fish continues to make me tolerate O'Reilly while they tag. Points for that too.

~ Marshall is nothing. Sydal shined. Of course he did the job. Marshall is still nothing. Match was only watchable thanks to Sydal.

~ It's a Briscoes match. It wasn't good. Didn't take long before any semblance of structure fell away and a whole bunch of moves started being hit for the hell of it. To quote Kevin Kelly _"I've completely lost track of everything in this match"_. Dare I say, truer words were never spoken.

~ Ok, while it wasn't much of a noteworthy show from a wrestling perspective, the product did most things right. They brought all of the storylines to light and put over next week's show well. I got some interest in the Top Prospect tournament. Always fun to see new talent get a chance to shine, only I fear all of the weaker workers will be the ones to get the rub. Bleh @ that. Charlie Haas' new gimmick is both awful and hilarious. I'm gonna say that's better than just being awful. Even if laughing at him isn't the intended reaction. Lethal's push towards the World Championship rages on. That's there. Oh, and Matt Hardy cut a little promo I got a kick out of. Looking forward to his match form the 1/26 show. This show lacked Adam Cole. Luckily, he has a match upcoming so :mark:


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

If they want a QT Marshall type heel then they should just sign Adam Pearce.


----------



## Obfuscation

"Bring him back." "Bring him back."

Yeah, Marshall is like a bad, uninteresting carbon copy of Pearce. Spot on.


----------



## KingCrash

Sad to say the best thing about Marshall is him trolling the ROHWorld forum. Hopefully once Ciampa comes back and kills him in the feud he fades away quick.


----------



## Obfuscation

I was hoping they'd push RD Evans and have Marshall as the muscle. Much like how it was back at Final Battle.

I know he's not Peck in ROH. He's still actually worth seeing unlike QT.


----------



## KingCrash

He easily would be but considering they've built him as being a lawyer and not a wrestler it'd be weird to most to have him wrestling more then just Prince Nana all of a sudden.


----------



## dukenukem3do

KingCrash said:


> Sad to say the best thing about Marshall is him trolling the ROHWorld forum. Hopefully once Ciampa comes back and kills him in the feud he fades away quick.


QT Marshall is the ROH version of Damien Sandow


----------



## Obfuscation

KingCrash said:


> He easily would be but considering they've built him as being a lawyer and not a wrestler it'd be weird to most to have him wrestling more then just Prince Nana all of a sudden.


Indeed. It's why I didn't get my hopes up for anything of the sort.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

RD Evans suddenly wrestling would be a bit weird. TBH, I found his match with Prince Nana to be a little difficult to enjoy because they were established as managers in ROH.

Does anyone know what Pearce has been doing since he left NWA? Is he still on that Wrestling from Hollywood show?


----------



## Obfuscation

I had no gripes with it. It was manager vs manager. Wasn't as if Evans was all of a sudden going to be capable to fight a roster member. Although the commentary team did put over the fact that Evans does wrestle.

Last time I heard, yeah Pearce is still there. I have a friend who is a ref there so I generally get the feed on the promotion via him.


----------



## Genking48

I haven't kept myself updated on ROH, and I dunno if this is the place to ask, but what the frigging fuck is this "___ pisses off Charlie Haas" shit they're spamming youtube with?

Plz explain guys, I'm so confused and frustrated.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

I feel the same way. I don't know why they keep putting those videos out. They show an utter lack of understanding of how to be funny.


----------



## Mark.

dukenukem3do said:


> QT Marshall is the ROH version of Damien Sandow


Except QT couldn't even troll the ROH board right. He wanted smarks pissing themselves with hatred, but instead he got people calmly and confidently listing reasons why he's shit, and he ended up coming off insecure and bitter.


----------



## KingCrash

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I feel the same way. I don't know why they keep putting those videos out. They show an utter lack of understanding of how to be funny.


They were mildly amusing once or twice, now it's overplayed. 

That said, and I hate to say this, but he was great on the last episode. Don't need to see him wrestle, damn sure don't need to see WGTT ever again, but I have to give him his due for that segment.


----------



## Obfuscation

If Haas only continues to destroy small men in squash matches or segments such as that, well, I'll probably be able to tolerate him the most since coming to ROH.


----------



## USAUSA1

I've been saying for awhile Haas is great in ROH as a heel and probably the best heel they got. But since his workrate is not up to "ROH" standards people dismiss him. Put him with the same gimmick in another company and watch how fast he rise to the top. 

I do think the newer ROH fans appreciate and support Haas. Once they become the MAJORITY, maybe Haas will main event one day.


----------



## KingCrash

ROH standards? His matches aren't up to Juggalo Championship Wrestling standards. And Haas wouldn't main event because if you're going to push yourself as the "wrestling first" company, you have to have very good to great matches at the top to set yourself apart from TNA and WWE. Even with the gimmick Haas isn't doing that.


----------



## Obfuscation

The day Charlie Haas main events for ROH is the day it finally dies.


----------



## USAUSA1

Haas is not that bad, maybe I view wrestling differently than others. Haas is just in the wrong wrestling promotion. I know a lot of top Indy promoters that would love him on a full time basis.

At this rate, ROH main event picture will stay the same for the next few years.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Cheeseburger should be the one to take the title from Steen.



KingCrash said:


> They were mildly amusing once or twice, now it's overplayed.
> 
> That said, and I hate to say this, but he was great on the last episode. Don't need to see him wrestle, damn sure don't need to see WGTT ever again, but I have to give him his due for that segment.


I feel the same way. When it comes to his YT skits, like you said, watching it once or twice is amusing, but no more than that. I think they're trying to do something similar to "What grind my gears?" from Family Guy, but the difference is Peter did a short rant while all Haas does is just shout that he doesn't like something and doesn't explain why.


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed ROH TV 2/2/2013 with pics and quotes here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/02/ring-of-honor-tv-222013-review.html

Overall thoughts: Great show with all of the matches being atleast passable and Mike Mondo/Charlie Haas being awesome on the mic.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Bryan D.

Dat Cheseeburger :lmao


----------



## Obfuscation

Maria Kanellis & a tag team gauntlet? I think this week's show has some potential.


----------



## heshajohn

Strong gets on the mic right after the bell rings and says Redwood is always going to come up short. Redwood tries to fight against Strong, but Strong quickly turns the tides in his favor. Redwood locks in an abdominal stretch and turns it into a pinning combination for a two count.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I watched ROH today (first time ever). This new guy, ACH was freaking awesome. HE was most likely on Crack though because I've never seen someone so jumpy in my entire life.


----------



## rzombie1988

ROH TV 2/9/2013

It had:
ACH vs Matt Taven
MsChif vs Athena
SCUM vs C&C and The Briscoes

I reviewed the show with pics/quotes here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/02/ring-of-honor-tv-292013-review.html

Overall thoughts: The opener was the best thing on the show and the main event sucked. The women's match had equally good and bad moments and I didn't care about the Hardy/Cole segment.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Obfuscation

A.C.H. - still not feeling that guy. He flips nice, ok. Flash in the pan I hope.


----------



## rzombie1988

HayleySabin said:


> A.C.H. - still not feeling that guy. He flips nice, ok. Flash in the pan I hope.


Yeah, I can understand. He's a flippy but it is the indies and this was the kind of match that doesn't expose him.


----------



## Obfuscation

You can even out the high flying goodness with other aspects of the match - even on the indies. All it takes is knowing there the limit is for one and finding the balance. I don't think A.C.H. is capable of too much, personally. That's my assessment on the guy. He's better than Tadarius Thomas though. I'll give him that. What ROH sees in Thomas, pfft. Way beyond me.


----------



## Bubz

Never seen this A.C.H guy. What does that even stand for?


----------



## Obfuscation

Attitude. Charisma. Heart.


----------



## KingCrash

People were saying that about Ricochet when he first came in to IWA-MS/Chikara and ACH is ahead of him in knowing how to pace a match/presence when he was first noticed so I think he'll be fine. Rest of this week's show was boring with a poor women's match and a stalling eight-man with the start of a face turn that really can't be a turn because people never hated him in the first place.


----------



## Obfuscation

I liked Ricochet when he first burst on the scene. Don't know what it is about A.C.H. but I can't get myself to care for his work.


----------



## USAUSA1

The only thing I like about the show was Athena and Matt Hardy calling out Nigel hate.


----------



## Obfuscation

If this show is worse than last week's then idk how much more of this I can take.


----------



## rzombie1988

HayleySabin said:


> You can even out the high flying goodness with other aspects of the match - even on the indies. All it takes is knowing there the limit is for one and finding the balance. I don't think A.C.H. is capable of too much, personally. That's my assessment on the guy. He's better than Tadarius Thomas though. I'll give him that. What ROH sees in Thomas, pfft. Way beyond me.


I see Thomas as a possible breakout star. He's extremely unique as no one does anything even close to him. There's never been a true capoeira guy and he does stuff no one else is able to do. I've been pushing on my blog since his debut that they need to go a RVD like route with him or treat him as some Bruce Lee master of the martial arts type, and it will work. He needs to get matched up with some flippy guys though. Kickers and Flippy guys always match. He could also be good against pure strikers.

The big problem he has is that no one knows how to work him. If you watch his matches, you can tell that his opponents legit look concerned about what strike they will be taking next. At this moment, he'd be best in squashes where he can show off his cool stuff.

I'd also like to see some vignette's with him and more on his martial arts background to make him more unique.


----------



## Chismo

Whoever doubts ACH, needs to check out his Iromman against Fox. Stellar performance. Also, they had the Ironman II in December. Don't know if it's out on DVD yet...


----------



## seabs

*Woah at them doing a rematch. Won't be as good as the first one naturally but it's something I'll look to see.*


----------



## KingCrash

Spoiler: ACH/Fox



It's still very good, and I put this is spoilers because they're teasing a third one or an one-hour ironman match.


----------



## Obfuscation

rzombie1988 said:


> I see Thomas as a possible breakout star. He's extremely unique as no one does anything even close to him. There's never been a true capoeira guy and he does stuff no one else is able to do. I've been pushing on my blog since his debut that they need to go a RVD like route with him or treat him as some Bruce Lee master of the martial arts type, and it will work. He needs to get matched up with some flippy guys though. Kickers and Flippy guys always match. He could also be good against pure strikers.
> 
> The big problem he has is that no one knows how to work him. If you watch his matches, you can tell that his opponents legit look concerned about what strike they will be taking next. At this moment, he'd be best in squashes where he can show off his cool stuff.
> 
> I'd also like to see some vignette's with him and more on his martial arts background to make him more unique.


Thomas has looked like a steaming pile of _"who gives a damn"_ in every match that I've seen him in. If ROH pushes him, then I'm done. I'm probably going to be soon considering I can't take anymore of these shows. The tag gauntlet from a few weeks nearly killed my will to watch wrestling.

Unless Thomas is getting owned by Steen, chances are my interest in him will remain where it is right now: zero.


----------



## USAUSA1

Wow, is it that serious?


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed ROH TV 2/17/2013 here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/02/ring-of-honor-tv-2162013-review_17.html

Overall thoughts: Good show with CHARLIE HAAS being awesome, a parking lot brawl, good Top Prospect Tournament action and more on Kevin Steen's change of heart. 

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Obfuscation

If that parking lot brawl doesn't bring the goods on front of wrestlecrap then I'll seriously be disappointed.


----------



## TasteOfVenom

No wonder these shows come on so late, the production is almost horrid.


----------



## Obfuscation

Believe it or not, it's 10x better than what they had with the HDNet deal.


----------



## TasteOfVenom

HayleySabin said:


> Believe it or not, it's 10x better than what they had with the HDNet deal.


That's sad; seriously the RoH barbecque was just low budget and horribly acted.


----------



## KingCrash

HayleySabin said:


> If that parking lot brawl doesn't bring the goods on front of wrestlecrap then I'll seriously be disappointed.


Joe Koff's acting was tremendously horrid trying to stop the fight. Also weird to see Haas, the "out of control" guy shilling merch. 

Thought the second TPT match between Taven and Young was alright and the main was a short compact version of a match Jacobs & Lethal could have.


----------



## TasteOfVenom

KingCrash said:


> Joe Koff's acting was tremendously horrid trying to stop the fight. Also weird to see Haas, the "out of control" guy shilling merch.
> 
> Thought the second TPT match between Taven and Young was alright and the main was a short compact version of a match Jacobs & Lethal could have.


For someone who hasn't had an opportunity to catch too many of them shows due to time slot. I'll admit really left a bad taste in my mouth seeing as if didn't know who Silas Young was I'd be completely clueless and same about Taven granted this was my first introduction to Taven. After that the rest of the show felt even more rushed then TNA shows have in recent memory.


----------



## Obfuscation

Be glad you didn't have to witness the Tag Team Gauntlet match from a few weeks ago.


----------



## EmbassyForever

> - Also, keep an eye on the PPV section of the website because, coming sooner than you think, exclusively available on VOD and never released on DVD, it will be one of the most demanded compilations in ROH's eleven year history...


Best of.. ?


----------



## RDEvans

I've notice on ROH for the past few months that Prince Nana has not been on TV or any PPV's since Final Battle where is he? I hope they didn't fire him. I really think Nana could snatch up some guys from the TPT and reform the Embassy or possibly get Shelley and Rave back in ROH to reform.


----------



## Obfuscation

Waiting for Ciampa is probably the reason.

Taking things back to late '05 isn't going to go down.


----------



## KingCrash

EmbassyForever said:


> Best of.. ?


Looks like it's going to be the ROH vs. CZW comp people have been wanting.


----------



## THECHAMPION

Gonna be the best of Jerry Lynn: ROH's Best World Champ


----------



## EmbassyForever

Yes it was CZW vs ROH comp


----------



## USAUSA1

Jim Cornette is not about pro wrestling? What are you smoking Kevin Steen


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed this week's ROH TV show here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/02/ring-of-honor-tv-2232013-review.html

Overall thoughts: Pretty good show this week. It had a little bit of everything with some interviews and good matches plus MARK BRISCOE - COLOR COMMENTATOR. Not a bad effort at all!

Some shots from the show:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Steen retired El Generico? Anyways, currently watching seeing as it's on.


----------



## Combat Analyst

swagger_SMOKES said:


> Steen retired El Generico? Anyways, currently watching seeing as it's on.


Well he is in WWE, now.


----------



## Combat Analyst

swagger_SMOKES said:


> Steen retired El Generico? Anyways, currently watching seeing as it's on.


Well he is in WWE, now.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Combat Analyst said:


> Well he is in WWE, now.


Was just wondering if a match with Steen was his send off. LOL poor this Thomas guy. Nice first match, kinda swervy.

Edit: That ME = :lmao roller coaster. Loved it. Also I thought Davey was done with the company? And Jay never mentioned Double A...


----------



## rzombie1988

ROH TV 3/3/2013 had:

The Flatliners vs Steve Corino and Rhino
Kevin Steen vs Grizzly Redwood
WGTT Splits vs The ROH Tag Titles - Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs The Briscoe Brothers - Big angle alert
THE RETURN OF BRENDELL CHEESEBURGER!!!

I reviewed the show here: http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/03/ring-of-honor-tv-332013-review.html

Overall thoughts: The main event was the best thing on the show and the only real part of the show I cared about and the angle that happened was something I didn't see coming. I loved the return of Brendell Cheeseburger but aside from that, this show was pretty much a wash. They got stuck as the PPV was the same night as the show.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## EmbassyForever

Matt Taven, Silas Young and SCUM (as stable) has been added to the roster.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Steve Corino - Evolution Of EVIL:



> The Evolution Of EVIL
> 
> The professional wrestling super group has been around for over three decades. The Four Horsemen, Devastation Inc., the nWo, and whatever they do now on Monday and Thursday nights. And each one of these groups had a common denominator: Take over.
> 
> Since Saturday nights declaration of war, I have seen the comparisons to these groups and it just goes to show my point is true that pro-wrestling fans are not smart by any stretch of the imagination.
> 
> We don't want to take over ROH, we wanted to KILL Ring Of Honor. We want to destroy ROH. We want to bankrupt this company. We will never be able to move on as long as this company promotes their version of professional wrestling.
> 
> SCUM's mission from day one has always remained the same: Bring SUFFERING CHOAS UGLINESS & MAYHEM to a company that lies directly to the moron fans that they market to by saying they are all about "Honor".
> 
> Honor? What a laughable concept. Since 2002, Ring Of Honor has promoted themselves as something different, something unique, and something innovative. But its a smoke screen of lies. It always has been.
> 
> Please go to the roster page on www.ROHWrestling.com and tell me who really is "Honorable".
> 
> BJ Whitmer?
> Jay Briscoe?
> Mark Briscoe?
> Jay Lethal?
> Michael Elgin?
> The American Wolves?
> Adam Cole?
> Caprice Coleman?
> Cedric Alexander?
> 
> Give me a break. All hypocrites. I could go on all day about the flaws of each one of these men, but you fans still would find excuses, justify their actions, and take another swig of that ROH Kool Aid.
> 
> The men that represent SCUM admit our flaws, but we also know where the blame belongs. This makes us men. Heroes in fact. I don't expect any of you to understand this concept because most of you are losers that sit behind a computer or the barricades and complain.
> 
> How can ROH promote "Honor" when their fans are half the problem? None of you are honorable. The fan base is full of cyber bullies and people that can not even put a simple sentence together. You should be ashamed of yourselves.
> 
> I warned everyone that Evil was coming. There was no sneak attack. I told you our numbers would grow and I did not lie. I actually have that much respect for the fans and wrestlers to let you know that we were planning on declaring war. The numbers grew. Look at who we added to an already star studded roster of assassins:
> 
> Jimmy Rave
> A man that was thrown away by ROH staff, wrestlers, and fans. Once the Crown Jewel of the Embassy, you fans showed your respect by throwing toilet paper at him. And when personal demons consumed this man, you dumped him like he was your pretend girlfriend that you told your friends about.
> 
> Jimmy Rave turned his life around. Everyday he works to fight his demons and took a positive step to work with troubled youth. And what did that get him? NOTHING. He had to sit there at home week after week watching ROH on TV, while the doors opened wide for BJ Whitmer. How dare you fans cheer BJ and forget one of the greatest wrestlers in the eleven year history of this promotion? You should be ashamed.
> 
> I visited with Jimmy three times over the last six months to let him know that he had friends in myself, Jimmy Jacobs, Kevin Steen, and Rhino. Friends that he could trust. Friends that could open that door again. This time he kicked it in.
> 
> Cliff Compton
> I can't tell you how many times I heard Cliff Compton's name come up in regards to new roster members. This untapped talent sat on the sidelines while ROH officials said "Soon Cliff", "You're the next to get hired Cliff", and "Just wait a little bit longer Cliff". LIES.
> 
> I reached out to Cliff Compton the night that Jimmy Jacobs and I won the ROH World tag team titles in Chicago. He was frustrated and tired of waiting on Jim Cornette, Sinclair Broadcasting, and the fans. He created his own "moment" last Saturday night and once again, you can only blame yourselves.
> 
> Rhett Titus
> We want to throw the word "original" around like it was nothing, but Rhett Titus is a true ROH original. He trained at the ROH Wrestling Academy, he paid his dues, he did everything that was asked of him, and last June his dreams came true when he became one half of the ROH World tag team champions with Kenny King.
> 
> When Kenny decided to move on, what did ROH do to the guy that stayed loyal? Punished him. They let Kenny walk and replaced him with BJ Whitmer. Sure, just throw someone in there with Rhett, it doesn't matter was the idea. Talk among fans and even the backstage wrestlers was that Rhett was the "Marty". The Marty? How dare all of you. This 24 year old kid gave you everything he had and you stomped on him. Last Saturday night, he became a man. The man.
> 
> Matt Hardy
> The smile on my face widens when I talk about this true wrestling icon. And my smile quickly turns to anger when I think about the disrespect he is shown by the ROH Officials (namely that limey Nigel McGuiness) and especially the fans.
> 
> Matt Hardy is a living legend. 819,066 Twitter followers. An 8 time World tag team champion. A man that helped innovate a match style that they made a whole pay per view after. A true superstar.
> 
> But he doesn't get your respect anymore. Why? Do we forget that this man yelled RING OF HONOR on Monday Night Raw seven years before your beloved CM Punk did it? You should all be ashamed of yourselves for booing him.
> 
> If you boo Matt Hardy, you are a bad person.
> 
> If it wasn't for Matt Hardy, no one would watch Ring Of Honor on TV. He IS the superstar.
> 
> And he is my friend.
> 
> Steve Corino, Jimmy Jacobs, Rhino, Matt Hardy, Cliff Compton, Rhett Titus, Jimmy Rave, and ROH World champion Kevin Steen will kill this company. We are SCUM.
> 
> Now stop with all your speculation about Kevin Steen's reaction to our declaration of war. He was not told of my plans beforehand because he needed to dedicate 100% of his concentration to the challenge of Jay Lethal. I will tell of all of you rumor spreaders that Kevin Steen is on board with everything that I have masterminded. EVERYTHING. He already is the greatest World champion in ROH history and now we will make sure that he is the last ROH World champion.
> 
> I said it Saturday and I will say it again: War has been declared and it will not last long. Nigel "Hypocrite" McGuiness and the rest of his honor lives crew are fighting for the wrong side. Quit before this gets bad.
> 
> And you fans that are angry and want to use the cop-out "We won't watch anymore." please do. That is the point. Turn away. Stop coming to the events, stop watching the television show, and stop supporting this product. You will only be helping the SCUM cause.
> 
> If you continue to support this product, you all will be sorry. Every one of you.
> 
> You have been warned.....Again.
> 
> Mark Briscoe, March 30th you are next.


----------



## Combat Analyst

SCUM looking to be a good stable. Hoping Jimmy Jacobs becomes the crown jewel of it like Raven in the Flock.


----------



## DOPA

Damn the explanation for each member by Corino was epic and really sold me on this stable's potential. It's done enough to convince me to rewatch ROH TV after how stale the TV show was in 2012.


----------



## KingCrash

Just finished watching the aftermath of Lethal/Steen and to me the SCUM reveal fell flat as more and more guys came out. Hope they have something great planned because as it stands now unless it's a Jimmy Jacobs singles match I don't need to see anyone from this stable wrestle at all and I really hope when Steen turns they don't put Matt Hardy as the figurehead.


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed ROH TV 3/9/2013 here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/03/ring-of-honor-tv-392013-review.html

Overall thoughts: Great show with 3 good matches! Can't beat that! The women's match was the best thing on the show and was a great match. The TP throwing though has to stop.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Punkhead

I don't know where to ask it and don't want to make a separate thread for this, so I'm gonna ask it here. Does anybody know where to find a video of CM Punk in ROH, entering to AFI's Miseria Cantare theme song?


----------



## USAUSA1

Sinclair just purchase more stations for $372 million, should ROH go to Sinclair and convince them to move all tv tapings to universal studios? At this point, I think wrestling is an easy sell to the park. Tv production would definitely improve


----------



## Pinball Wizard Graves

ROH going to Universal would be interesting and I am not against it. They have established their fanbase in certain areas of the country so they can easy tape 4 weeks worth of TV in two days and then spend the rest of the month touring without effecting their numbers. IF SBG is serious about ROH, they would do something about the production ASAP. The graphics look fine, but the dingy looking arenas and the metallic grey curtain need to go.

ROH needs to also address the low-rent looks of a lot of their roster if the production values increase.


----------



## Obfuscation

Corino blog was fantastic. Great analysis/explanation as to why the new members joined up with S.C.U.M.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Had a good laugh watching Matt Hardy in the ME. Other than that, it was a meh show.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Truth Martini new theme - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSkhzqjCJ8s

So awesome


----------



## rzombie1988

ROH TV 3/16/2013 had:

The American Wolves vs ACH and Tadarius Thomas
BJ Whitmer vs QT Marshall
Jay Lethal vs Roderick Strong

I reviewed the show here: http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/03/ring-of-honor-tv-3162013-review.html

Overall thoughts: The opener was great but the rest was short and skippable. Truth Martini's segment was stupid and a stupid advertisement for the website. Watch the opener and skip the rest.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## KingCrash

Agree with the general review you had. Whitmer/Marshall was just filler since Lethal/Strong was short and ACH/Thomas vs. Wolves was a fun little match, didn't think it was great though.


----------



## RDEvans

A bit off topic but why hasn't Mike Bennett appeared in ROH since the January tapings? Is is injurd? Fired? WWE?


----------



## EmbassyForever

RDEvans said:


> A bit off topic but why hasn't Mike Bennett appeared in ROH since the January tapings? Is is injurd? Fired? WWE?


Maria said that he loved ROH but he wants to perform in a bigger stage, he was in a try-out for WWE or something like that not too long ago..


----------



## Deadman's Hand

I missed all of ROH this month. Would anyone be so kind as to catch me up?
EDIT:Never Mind.


----------



## rzombie1988

ROH TV 3/23/2013 had:

Silas Young vs Michael Elgin
Grizzly Redwood vs Charlie Haas
Matt Hardy vs Adam Cole

I reviewed the show here: http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/03/ring-of-honor-tv-323213-results-and.html

Overall thoughts: Two good matches made this a pretty good show! Young looked really good and Hardy was good too!

Some shots from the show:


----------



## RDEvans

Were they chanting "we want nexus" during the show? SCUM is starting to become another one of my favorite things about ROH


----------



## EmbassyForever

ROH Just asked it - Facebook:


> Ring of Honor Wrestling
> Question: What stars for New Japan Pro Wrestling would you like to see in ROH?


Interesting


----------



## Obfuscation

Nakamura in the States would put a smile on my face. Much too big, I'm sure. Doesn't take away from the dream.


----------



## seabs

*If their Facebook isn't clamoured full of "Tanashi" then I'll shed a tear. Nakamura talked about wanting to defend the IC Title all over the world so who knows. I suspect Kojima's coming over to the US for some NWA dates so maybe they'll jump on that. Devitt works a lot of Indy dates in Europe. Liger's always touring. Hiromu's in excursion mode right now. Maybe they'll unearth King Fale on his excursion! There's feasible possibilities. Hard for me to get excited though because ROH atmosphere's are normally dull these days and who would you pair an outsider with that really gets people excited? Or at least me excited.*


----------



## EmbassyForever

Maybe Archer or Smith? I think that Archer is working with NWA..


----------



## Obfuscation

Would only be about four guys to work vs the New Japan crew to garner some interest in. Isn't much, I know. Which is why I viewed most of this as a pipe dream as it is. Wouldn't mind ROH thinking outside the box no matter who they receive, if anyone. Another "Davey vs *insert New Japan worker here* - dream match" is something I'm really not feeling up for.


----------



## RDEvans

I'd like to see the TImeSplitters in ROH or FOrever Holligans. ROH needs another solid tag team in the division now that they've lost the bravados. If one of those teams were in ROH I hope they get a manager like Truth Martini or Prince Nana.


----------



## Obfuscation

Forever Hooligans did come to ROH recently. Worked the Anniversary Show vs Wolves & used for a match on the TV Tapings vs the tag champs.


----------



## gstyle

Anyone going to the ROH show this Saturday in Asheville???


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Really enjoying this SCUM angle...it has pulled me back into watching ROH weekly. Now if only I wasn't still back at the beginning of 2012 in my DVD collection..so far behind in my ROH DVD viewing.


----------



## Obfuscation

ROH vs SCUM series this week should be fun. Last month or so of ROH TV has actually picked up in the entertainment department so I'm hoping the trend continues this week.


----------



## DOPA

ROH TV has definitely been at its most entertaining for a long while this past couple of weeks. Good show especially last week with interesting angles that have been missing with ROH's product (which is why I tuned out of their TV show because it was getting so dull). ROH vs SCUM show this week should be fun.


----------



## Obfuscation

Jimmy Rave should hopefully have a match this week. Jacobs too please. That's enough to make me care.


----------



## THECHAMPION

I'd really like to see a Rave/Jacobs tag team out of this Scum angle.

Is it just because they have the same exact first name right down to the form? Perhaps.

But I think they'd make a good heel tag team.


----------



## Obfuscation

I think judging by the upcoming shows, it's looking as if Rave & Compton will be the pair of the faction. Which is fine enough I suppose. Rave hasn't been super active these last few year iirc & Compton may be better off in smaller doses via a tag team as he was originally known for.


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed ROH TV 3/30/2013 here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/03/ring-of-honor-tv-3302013-results-and.html

Overall thoughts: Not a classic ROH show, but a good one. The matches weren't bad and I liked the quick rundown of promos at the end. I also enjoyed Inside SCUM.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed ROH TV 4/7/2013 here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/04/ring-of-honor-tv-472013-results-and.html

Overall thoughts: The crowd was sparse and didn't care and it kind of blew the show. The first three matches didn't get enough time while the main got too much and they kinda screwed up the Veda Scott segment. We also had to pretend Supercard of Honor didn't happen yet nor did Haas' firing and other things. The show had good wrestling and all of the matches were decent but there were issues all around. No mention of SCUM, Steen, The Briscoes, Hardy, Cole or a bunch of other wrestlers either which was odd. I'd say watch the first half of the show and skip the second.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## muldwych

Going to watch it now


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed ROH TV 4/14/2013 here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/04/ring-of-honor-tv-4132013-results-and.html

Overall thoughts: The show was good overall. It was all wrestling which is fine with me. I do wish the main event would have gotten more time though.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## JagFanJon

I really enjoyed this week's show. The wrestling on it was very good. Fish vs Edwards was a great TV match, as would be expected from these two. The main event was a fun sprint, but it was a tad too short. I would love to see Caprice Coleman and Cedric Alexander get a more prominent role on the shows. They're severely underutilized. 

But all in all, I think it did a decent enough job setting up the road to _Border Wars_.


----------



## TasteOfVenom

I actually got to see Alabama Attitude during a TNA show. Never thought would see them appear on RoHwrestling which is cool.


----------



## Manu_Styles

Eddie Edwards vs Bobby Fish was great in this week TV show near ***3/4 for me, the had plenty of time and mesh really well in the ring.

QT Marshall & RD Evans vs Alabama Attitude was a fun match, Evans makes Marshall a lot more watchable with his antics during the match.

The ME was a fine spotfest, it lasted ¿8 minutes? but everybody had time to do their thing, C&C are really underrated, specially Cedric Alexander.


----------



## TasteOfVenom

Though seeing Alabama Attitude appear in RoH makes me wonder if Hot Like Lava might start appearing.


----------



## malek

Grew to love ReDRagon. Especially Bobby Fish. Must be one of more underated wrestlers out there.


----------



## Manu_Styles

Davey Richards vs Kyle O´Reilly was awesome, top their Defy or Deny Match last minutes were crazy! ****1/4-****1/2 for me.


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed ROH TV 4/20/2013 here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/04/ring-of-honor-tv-4202013-results-and.html

The show had:
Mike Bennett vs Roderick Strong
Mike Santi vs Tadarius Thomas
ACH vs Matt Taven

Overall thoughts: This was the dirty finish show with all of the matches having dirty finishes. There was too much talk as well so I'm giving this one a thumbs down. A shame too since Corino's mic work was good but went on too long and the last two matches had legit chances to be very good but got ruined by other circumstances.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Obfuscation

Edwards vs Fish was ok. Towards the end - following the dive moreso - everything kind of went to hell and they just threw moves, pinfall, threw moves, pinfall. I was underwhelmed. Eddie should have sold the leg during more of the match too. Unless the dive to the outside hitting the railing wasn't part of the program. _(I say this thinking why would Fish both attacking the leg then? So yeah.)_


----------



## Kling Klang

Manu_Styles said:


> Davey Richards vs Kyle O´Reilly was awesome, top their Defy or Deny Match last minutes were crazy! ****1/4-****1/2 for me.


I agree some lovely wrestling on display with nice counters. Easily tops the defy match.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

If anyone wants to see Scarlett(is it with two "t's"?) take her pants of, here you go. It starts at 2:20, but I say watch the whole video.


----------



## Obfuscation

:hb :hb :hb :hb


----------



## Rah

Manu_Styles said:


> Davey Richards vs Kyle O´Reilly was awesome, top their Defy or Deny Match last minutes were crazy! ****1/4-****1/2 for me.












I don't need to say any more.


----------



## Obfuscation

:lmao

fucking garbage


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Rah said:


> I don't need to say any more.


I would say they wrestle like video game characters, but even video game characters sell more than they do.


----------



## Manu_Styles

Rah said:


> I don't need to say any more.


I think that was a great reversal actually. I understand some people dislike that he doesn´t sold the DDT but the crowd reacted well to that.


----------



## Kling Klang

Reilly was holding on to richards ready to do another move, had no time to sell the affects of ddt and its a great counter as stated.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Richards vs. KO was all kinds of awesome for my dollar and money well spent.


----------



## Obfuscation

Got to make their matches INTENSE AS POSSIBLE.


----------



## Rah

They better do a Cop Killah off the top turnbuckle through the announcer's table in their next match.

Or I RIOT.


----------



## Obfuscation

And someone better counter that spot into a submission.


----------



## rzombie1988

ROH TV 4/27/2013 had:

SCUM vs C&C and Jay Lethal
Jay Lethal vs Rhett Titus
Matt Hardy and Rhino vs Adam Cole and Jay Briscoe

I reviewed the show here: http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/04/ring-of-honor-tv-4272013-results-and.html

Overall thoughts: This show was pretty weak as compared to previous weeks. There was only one really good match and a little too much SCUM and Corino for my tastes. They also really didn't do a good job here of putting over some of the PPV matches as I didn't even know Whitmer and Titus were going to be in an I-Quit match. Let's not forget that they didn't even mention that Naomichi Marufuji won't be at the PPV, which is a big problem. I did like the short promos as the end though and wish they did more of them. This show can be skipped however and wasn't the greatest build to the PPV.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## RoosterSmith

I was confused for a minute because Ringside members get the show on Monday. But then I remembered that on TV it actually airs over the weekend. I just watched last weeks show yesterday, with ACH in the main event. Here's my experience, blow by blow:

All in all, thought it was a pretty below average wrestling show when you compare it to other shows on the internet. 

One match sucked. 

One match didn’t even happen. 

And the third match ended in shenanigans. I know shenanigans is a bold accusation but I think it fits. 

I wanna see ROH do well but I’m just not feeling it. 

The Opening Segment

Damn there’s a lot of members in SCUM. I’m sick of the over populated stable storyline. Sometimes less is more. 

Corino calling Hardy Jesus was funny. Love Corino. 

But hate Hardy. Is it me or was that Twist of fate slow and weak? The subpar punch was wasted motion too. 


Strong VS Bennett

I’m not a fan of either of these guys. No charisma and their matches tend to be long and boring. That’s what happened here. 

I like Mondo’s commentary. But why did he get up before Bennett accidentally speared him? Because Strong almost ran into him but didn’t? 

I also don’t know why he attacked Strong after the match but it’s good to see him walking around again. I’m big on Mondo. 

Santi VS Thomas

Awesome to see Santi in ROH. I’m a fan of his from WUW. I also like Thomas. Sick in the ring. 

SCUM came out and ruined this. Just awful. I hate the SCUM storyline. And I hate this stupid stipulation. Just throwing my two cents in here, this doesn’t entice me to buy the PPV. It’s bad enough that the PPV’s are hardly ever worth the money. And it’s bad enough that SCUM has little to no entertainment value. But now they ruined what could have been a pretty decent match too? 

And what was that weird comment about Jorge Santi’s body type? Couldn’t figure it out. 

INside Ring of Honor

Jay’s promo was great, even though it made no sense. Mark’s was better. Love the Briscoes. 

ACH VS Taven

Loved Truth Martini cock worshiping the belt. ROH needs to do more stuff like that. Loved Briscoe complaining about it. That’s a valid point. 

Good match, loved the corkscrew dropkick and the hurricanranna into a frog splash. 

Hated the way it ended. That kind of thing should be a spice, not the meat and potatoes of a wrestling show, the way it was in this episode.


----------



## rzombie1988

ROH TV 5/4/13 had:

Michael Elgin vs Karl Anderson
MsChif vs Davienne
Davey Richards vs Kyle O'Reilly

I reviewed the show here: 
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/05/ring-of-honor-tv-542013-results-and.html

Overall thoughts: I thought this episode sucked. There was a ton of MOVESZ and no selling and it completely took me out of it. I hated the main and the Elgin/Anderson match wasn't much better. If you like all these guys you will love this show, but I don't like them and I hated it.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## EmbassyForever

> - Ring of Honor regrets to announce that our upcoming event in Charleston, WV scheduled for June 7th at the Charleston Civic Center has been canceled. If you purchased your tickets through ROHWrestling.com, then please click HERE for information on refunds. If you purchased your tickets through Ticketmaster, then you must return them to the original point of purchase in order to attain your refund. We apologize for any inconveniences this may cause to our fans.
> 
> *- In a positive note, Charleston's loss is Columbus' gain as Eddie Edwards World Title match scheduled for June 7th will now take place in Columbus on June 8th! It could be Jay Briscoe, it could be BJ Whitmer, it could even be Davey Richards who "Die Hard" faces that night...keep an eye on all our upcoming events to see how the World Title picture unfolds and get your tickets for our Ohio return here! *
> 
> - Everyone in Ring of Honor wants to thank the fans in Toronto who attended "Border Wars 2013" and the TV Tapings last Saturday and Sunday. Both events were great and everyone showed why we are the best pro wrestling on the planet today. Thank you Toronto for the great atmosphere!
> 
> - Paul London is feeling much better since his brutal encounter with Davey Richards last Saturday at "Border Wars 2013". *ROH officials hope to line up a few more dates for Paul very soon.* It was great to have Paul back in ROH after almost 10 years and his passion for wrestling showed through in Toronto.
> 
> - It was a pleasure for us to have Pro Wrestling NOAH's Taiji Ishimori with us last weekend in Toronto. *Ishimori impressed everyone who saw him and ROH definitely wants Ishimori back very soon.* Don't miss his match with Roderick Strong when it airs on ROH TV on May 25th!
> 
> - Speaking of Paul London, see comments from Paul London in the debut edition of the "Honor Roll!" In addition, Jimmy Jacobs, Kevin Steen, Barrister RD Evans, QT Marshall, Caprice Coleman, Cedric Alexander, Jay Lethal, and the Briscoe Brothers speak on THIS Saturday's live event in Belle Vernon!
> 
> - THIS Saturday on May 11th, Ring of Honor returns to the Rostraver Ice Gardens in Belle Vernon, PA for a big live event DVD taping! reDRagon (Kyle O'Reilly & Bobby Fish) defend the ROH World Tag Team Titles against current World Champion Jay Briscoe and brother Mark! The card is loaded up and down with Tadarius Thomas vs. World TV Champion Matt Taven in Proving Ground rules, "God's Gift" QT Marshall & The Barrister RD Evans face The American Wolves, ACH vs. "Unbreakable" Michael Elgin, Kevin Steen goes to war with Rhett Titus and much more. Tickets are on-sale right HERE for our return to the Pittsburgh area and it is going to be electric!
> 
> *- JUST SIGNED for THIS Saturday in Belle Vernon... Adam Cole vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Roderick Strong in a huge triple threat match!
> 
> - "The Sicilian Psychopath" Tommaso Ciampa made a surprise return last Saturday at "Border Wars 2013" and looked great! Ciampa has been signed for THIS Saturday's event in Belle Vernon against Vinny Marseglia!
> 
> - Jimmy Jacobs vs. Jay Lethal THIS Saturday will be now be NO DISQUALIFICATION! *
> 
> - This week in the "Tuesday Rollout" we paid homage to one of the best World Title reigns of ROH's 11-year history with "Bryan Danielson: World Champion"! This 2-Disc DVD release features 12 of his title defenses against challengers such as Austin Aries, KENTA, Samoa Joe, and Homicide! Click here to see the full details and purchase yours now!
> 
> *- In addition to that classic set, the ROH Store also now has the highly anticipated "PWG: All Star Weekend 9 Night 1 & 2" DVDs in-stock as well as the "Dynamite Kid: A Matter of Pride" documentary! Click here to purchase!*
> 
> - On May 18th Ring of Honor returns to Richmond, VA and there has been a big six-man tag team match signed as Jay Lethal, Caprice Coleman, & Cedric Alexander face World TV Champion Matt Taven & World Tag Team Champions reDRagon (Kyle O'Reilly & Bobby Fish)! Plus “The Buzzsaw” BJ Whitmer challenges Jay Briscoe for the ROH World Championship and in his quest to destroy S.C.U.M one-by-one, Kevin Steen will battle Jimmy Jacobs! Tickets for our May 18th return to Richmond, VA are available now in the ROH Store!
> 
> *- JUST SIGNED for May 18th in Richmond.... Adam Cole vs. Adam Page in a match that promises to be hot! Plus hometown stars Team A-1 (Jeff Early & Zak Hilton) will be in action!*
> 
> *- For those who did not witness "Border Wars 2013", this weekend on "Ring of Honor Wrestling" TV you will have a chance to see a few of the matches that made this card so special with a special "ROAD RAGE" edition from Toronto. The main event will feature "Unbreakable" Michael Elgin & Jay Lethal going to war with Jimmy Jacobs & Cliff Compton and if SCUM wins, one member will receive a World Title match AND Corino joins the commentary team but if Team ROH wins, Corino is gone from ROH! In addition, Roderick Strong will face Mike Bennett plus interviews and a video package not seen on iPPV. The replay of "Border Wars 2013" is available in FULL for On Demand viewing right HERE and check right HERE to see if ROH TV airs in your area!
> *
> - When ROH debuts in San Antonio on June 1st it will be Richards vs. the ROH World Champion Jay Briscoe (or BJ Whitmer) and signed yesterday, it will be “Unbreakable” Michael Elgin & “Buzzsaw” BJ Whitmer vs. Two Members of S.C.U.M fighting it out under Texas Tornado Rules! Nigel McGuinness has informed us that should Whitmer capture the World Title in Richmond he will have to take another look at this match since a World Title bout has already been guaranteed for that night but for now, it's Whitmer/Elgin vs. SCUM when honor comes to Texas! Tickets are on-sale now!!
> 
> *- Speaking of San Antonio, Athena will compete in a Women of Honor match on June 1st!
> *
> - Ring of Honor Wrestling will return to Toronto on Saturday night August 3rd for another huge live event! Now that all the details have been finalized, we can officially announce that on that day we will make our debut at one of wrestling's most historic venues, the old Maple Leaf Gardens, now known as The Mattamy Athletic Centre! Tickets for this event are on-sale NOW for Ringside Members through Ticketmaster.ca and a pre-sale password will be distributed to those who qualify. Tickets for the general public will be available on Ticketmaster.ca starting Friday May 10th at 10am EST and then at the Mattamy Athletic Centre box office starting Monday May 13th.
> 
> *- Cheeseburger was very popular in the locker room last Saturday after "Border Wars 2013". The young man celebrated with half of a wine cooler.*
> 
> *- A man who was not popular in the locker room last Saturday was Kevin Steen. Steen was defeated after begging Nigel to be Michael Elgin's tag partner when Jay Lethal injured his knee on a dive which left Elgin alone in a two-on-one situation. As a result of this victory, one member of S.C.U.M will now receive a future World Title Match AND Steve Corino will rejoin the commentary team. Steen is on a mission to prove himself by defeating each member of S.C.U.M leading to "Best in the World 2013" starting with Rhett Titus this weekend.*
> 
> *- Speaking of Rhett, his loyalty to Steve Corino is obvious and also quite dangerous. The mind control that Corino is able to pull off on his S.C.U.M members is fascinating...*
> 
> * - Nigel McGuinness has stated that he feels Adam Cole deserves a ROH World Title rematch due to Steve Corino's distraction but before he can get one there are a few men in front of the line for title shot opportunities. In particular, Michael Elgin earned a shot by defeating Jay Lethal at "Supercard of Honor VII" in NYC. Elgin however went to Nigel saying that he is ready for his shot at anytime but he wants to rid ROH of the SCUM distraction and redeem himself from his recent loss against "Machine Gun" Karl Anderson before he feels worthy to be champion.*
> 
> - "Best in the World 2013" will be our biggest event of the summer and combining that with the TV Taping the next day makes it the biggest wrestling weekend of the summer! These events will be very special and fans in Baltimore will not be disappointed at our return to the Du Burns Arena on June 22nd and 23rd. Tickets for both events are available here in the ROH Store!
> 
> - ROH returns to the Providence, Rhode Island on July 27th at the RI Convention Center for another huge live event and tickets are on-sale NOW right HERE. Last August's event SOLD OUT, so don't delay getting your tickets!
> 
> - Be sure to check ROHwrestling.com tomorrow for more announcements but also be sure to swing by and visit us at Twitter & Facebook for all of the latest news and info!
> 
> - HONOR IS ALIVE!


Lots of news here


----------



## duttanized

So how long are we giving Briscoe as champion? I'm saying he loses it at BITW.


----------



## Obfuscation

So when is the date for Best in the World? Looking like a lot of interesting World Championship matches are coming down the pike for DVD shows yet BITW's main is up in the air. No doubt it's looking to be Jay Briscoe vs the S.C.U.M. pick. Obviously will be Matt Hardy.


----------



## duttanized

June 22nd I think. No way Jay gets to that point with the comments he made on Twitter tbh.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'll highly doubt a championship switch on one of the upcoming shows. That doesn't seem like a logical option for ROH these days. Besides, I can see Matt Hardy walking away as champion. No reason to have Jay Briscoe drop the gold so soon when the heel champ on the horizon has a decent show at capturing it.

All conjecture at this point, of course.


----------



## EmbassyForever

LOL @ At people wanting Jay to get fired. He'll keep the title until MM probably (It seems like Elgin/Briscoe will headline this show and there's no way Elgin will lose there). People will forget about these tweets next week as always. Sadly Jay removed his twitter account which sucks because I always enjoyed his tweets.


----------



## Obfuscation

Yep. I'm in the dark on some supposed controversy(?) here.


----------



## EmbassyForever

> Jay Briscoe ‏@jaybriscoe84 5h
> ... try and teach my kids that there's nothing wrong with that and I'll fucking shoot you
> 
> Jay Briscoe ‏@jaybriscoe84 5h
> The Delaware Senate passed a bill yesterday that allows same sex couples to get married. If that makes you happy, then congratulations!!!!!!


Then he apologized and removed his acc.


----------



## onestop

EmbassyForever said:


> LOL @ At people wanting Jay to get fired. He'll keep the title until MM probably (It seems like Elgin/Briscoe will headline this show and there's no way Elgin will lose there). People will forget about these tweets next week as always. Sadly Jay removed his twitter account which sucks because I always enjoyed his tweets.


Including the ones about Hurricane Irene being caused by homosexuals?


----------



## EmbassyForever

onestop said:


> Including the ones about Hurricane Irene being caused by homosexuals?


Until today I had no idea that Jay ever wrote this. And it's almost as bad as the "I'll fucking shoot you" tweets.


----------



## Obfuscation

I thought it was going to be a racism quote. Instead, homophobia. 

:lmao

knew it would tie in with something related towards ignorance via a *******.


----------



## Rah

Why am I not surprised that Jay is a worthless human being, in real life? 

I'm honestly surprised at how EmbassyForever is laughing it off, though. Should ignoramic statements that are a) illegal and b) enforcing the perpetuation of a heterosexist, hegemonic society go without repercussion? A simple apology would be for naught, as we all know he wouldn't mean it, but do you continue to let your company's "face" (in this term, its champion) bring down your company's reputation?


----------



## EmbassyForever

Rah said:


> Why am I not surprised that Jay is a worthless human being, in real life?
> 
> I'm honestly surprised at how EmbassyForever is laughing it off, though. Should ignoramic statements that are a) illegal and b) enforcing the perpetuation of a heterosexist, hegemonic society go without repercussion? A simple apology would be for naught, as we all know he wouldn't mean it, but do you continue to let your company's "face" (in this term, its champion) bring down your company's reputation?


I'm in no way defend him or what he said and after ROH's world champion last year buried them not once publicly I'm not surprised that ROH won't do anything major, but people are overracting. Jay shouldn't be fired. He apologized and there's something called freedom of speech. And of course, he could always claim that someone hacked his account..


----------



## onestop

Rah said:


> Why am I not surprised that Jay is a worthless human being, in real life?
> 
> I'm honestly surprised at how EmbassyForever is laughing it off, though. Should ignoramic statements that are a) illegal and b) enforcing the perpetuation of a heterosexist, hegemonic society go without repercussion? A simple apology would be for naught, as we all know he wouldn't mean it, but do you continue to let your company's "face" (in this term, its champion) bring down your company's reputation?


People will attempt justify it in the cringest ways possible noting society has be become pussified, a handfisted one sided view of what free speech means,"the PC agenda" etc but ultimately Jay Briscoe is a dumbfuck who can't even express his backward views intelligently and thoughtfully.


----------



## EmbassyForever

onestop said:


> People will attempt justify it in the cringest ways possible noting society has be become pussified, a handfisted one sided view of what free speech means,"the PC agenda" etc but ultimately Jay Briscoe is a dumbfuck who can't even express his backward views intelligently and thoughtfully.


But I'm not trying to justify his actions. Of course I see what's wrong with what he said. I'm just talking about the consequences.

BTW, Jay's apology:



> "I feel very strongly about how and who should teach kids about certain things but I showed poor judgment by using that analogy and I'm sorry"


----------



## onestop

Jay doesn't know what an analogy is yet he is preaching about eduaction. fpalm


----------



## Rah

I don't see the need to fire him, but I do certainly see the need to punish him or, at least, attempt to make him learn why his views on life are dogmatic ("oh, my kids can ONLY hear my view! Fuck my children having freedom of speech, I'll indoctrinate them into my own bullshit, fallacious world"). I was probably too harsh in my criticism of Jay (I did edit out a sentence berating him), after all we are socially constructed individuals and what we feel/believe is what we've learnt to think from our societies. It's just that this creation of our belief-system is why I'm so saddened he wouldn't let his own children be open minded to other viewpoints, allowing them to hopefully ascribe to something they find most right instead of something their father thinks is right.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Rah said:


> Why am I not surprised that Jay is a worthless human being, in real life?
> 
> *I'm honestly surprised at how EmbassyForever is laughing it off, though*. Should ignoramic statements that are a) illegal and b) enforcing the perpetuation of a heterosexist, hegemonic society go without repercussion? A simple apology would be for naught, as we all know he wouldn't mean it, but do you continue to let your company's "face" (in this term, its champion) bring down your company's reputation?


Really? The guy is creating threads for EVERY ROH house show. C'mon now.

Looking at some of those tweets and the "Lost all the respect" tweets from the fans are just stupid. This is AT LEAST Jay's/assface's 3d super homophobic tweet ("**** in new york","Hurricane Irene = God's vengeance against homos"). Nothing new here, really.


----------



## Rah

I don't see the correlation between wanting to promote RoH and that, quite honestly. I get what you're implying but nah.


----------



## Chismo

Is this about political correctness? That's why I hate and don't do Twittah. Modern wrestling needs more violent dont-give-a-fuck ******** who are willing to stab each other over nothing. Twittah makes people soft.


----------



## Corey

JoeRulz said:


> Is this about political correctness? That's why I hate and don't do Twittah. Modern wrestling needs more violent dont-give-a-fuck ******** who are willing to stab each other over nothing. Twittah makes people soft.


Reading this imagining it's being said by Bully Ray. :lol

I don't really care about what Jay has to say. He can have his own opinion and say whatever he wants, doesn't really bother me whether it's something I agree/disagree with and whether it's truly right or wrong in your mind.


----------



## Rah

It isn't about political correctness, it's about blatant moronic ideologies and prejudicial statements that waver toward the confines of violent outburst. Keep Jay's ******* character within wrestling (and as a heel), it's the moment his real life persona speaks up about it I will question it.

Freedom of speech up until it affects another, though, right? Not that this affects society at all, hey.


----------



## admiremyclone

I'm considering paying the $7.99 per month to join the ROH website and get access and discounts etc. Is it worth it? I'm a total ROH newbie, been watching some old Bryan Danielson ROH stuff so it's caught my interest.


----------



## Corey

admiremyclone said:


> I'm considering paying the $7.99 per month to join the ROH website and get access and discounts etc. Is it worth it? I'm a total ROH newbie, been watching some old Bryan Danielson ROH stuff so it's caught my interest.


Definitely worth it. The VOD section is loaded with a shit ton of shows from the past, individual classic matches, all of their weekly TV shows, & a bunch more. You'll find plenty of classic Danielson on there. (Y)


----------



## admiremyclone

*Bryan Danielson vs AJ Styles - Main Event Spectacular, November 1st 2003*

I don't know anything about ROH, but Danielson is introduced as making his return so I'm guessing he was out for a while. Some of the fans are chanting "Welcome Back" which is nice.

The initial lock-up is well done as it instantly feels like a struggle. Both men are trying to establish the immediate advantage but neither can quite get there. They both keep trying to gain control as they spill to the outside and go all the way around the ring and then back into the ring before breaking it up, both men frustrated at not being able to gain control. It straight away made things feel intense and real and genuinely competitive.

Bryan shows focus early on, going to work on AJ's left arm. Is Bryan a heel in the match? Bryan seems cocky and arrogant here and he does it so well. Then it's LOL moment as he singles out an audience member who must've been heckling something at him. "WHAT THE FUCK DO YOU KNOW ABOUT WRESTLING? SHUT YOUR MOUTH!" and everyone laughs. This match is already great and we're in the early stages still.

I liked how the match flowed by Bryan's arm control segment to AJ's control segment targeting Bryan's left knee. The match goes to the outside where Styles uses the steel barrier to damage Bryan's knee and bust it open. Back in the ring, Bryan tries to reverse the figure four but then can't capitalize on it and AJ wastes no time in getting right back on Bryan. It's hilarious again as Bryan taunts AJ to kick him harder, so AJ responds by kicking him in the head over and over, much to the delight of the fans. I love the intensity of both men. There's a little bit of showboating from Bryan at various stages but no showing off from Style who seems to be all business.

Other things that jumped out at me were Bryan's ridiculously good flying forearm from the second rope which looked and sounded nasty as hell. There's also a moment where Styles attempts a move from the top rope but Bryan catches him and reverses it into a wonderful throw/suplex. Bryan's moves look and sound painful but he exectes them so well.

Styles is no slouch during the match so I should throw some praise his way. Towards the end, he hits an unbelievable backwards somersault kick to Bryan's head which looks amazing. The impressive thing, however is that right up to the end it still looks like either men could get the win here because they've traded control numerous times and looked to be on the brink of victory but it's never turned into a spotfest. Both men remain smart throughout, often going back to the injured body part from earlier in the match. Ultimately, AJ Styles picks up the win but both men leave this one looking pretty great.

Any reservations I had about ROH being like so many other INDY promotions in that it's full of spot wrestling were put to bed here. Great psychology, great pacing, entertaining control segments by both guys and some impressive reversals too. ****1/4


----------



## Obfuscation

ROH has managed to contain a bit of both the "spotty" lads & masters of the mat into their shows over the years. Especially during the early years of ROH the cards were rather polarizing. First half would contain the high flyer types/the more or less typical undercard indie guys. They would put on a show better to be enjoyed from a "mindless" perspective; meanwhile the upper card was featuring the standouts of the company and putting on some truly mesmerizing bouts. Then on occasion ROH would allow a Scramble Cage Match to main event over something more deserving just b/c it was a steel cage. Sometimes I wasn't always on board with that. 8*D

As the years would reach its peak you'd notice the quality of the cards start to develop into stronger from top to bottom. Pretty soon, nearly every match on the events were well worth seeing.


----------



## duttanized

I enjoy ROH TV tbh.


----------



## RoosterSmith

admiremyclone said:


> I'm considering paying the $7.99 per month to join the ROH website and get access and discounts etc. Is it worth it? I'm a total ROH newbie, been watching some old Bryan Danielson ROH stuff so it's caught my interest.


Tough call. I used to subscribe and I don't recommend it. 

It is a great deal, you have access to an insane amount of ROH history. 

But I just don't think they have the quality to make it worth while. Danielson's great but he's one of their few bright spots. 

Still, ROH is very popular so I recommend you watch more of the old stuff where you can and make a decision later on.. Don't rush into the purchase. Maybe buy a few DVDs first to judge if it's your thing.


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed ROH TV 5/12/13 here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/05/ring-of-honor-television-5112013.html

Overall thoughts: The show featured all rehashes from the PPV. I only thought one of the matches shown was any good. There is no need to see this if you saw the PPV already.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Obfuscation

Only a Road Rage show? 

Pass.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Someone should make a GIF of Mark's face here :lmao


----------



## rzombie1988

ROH TV 5/18/2013 had:
Jimmy Jacobs vs Jay Lethal
C&C vs SCUM
Kevin Steen vs Adam Cole

I reviewed the show here: http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/05/ring-of-honor-tv-5182013-results-and.html

Overall thoughts: Good edition of ROH TV with 2 really good matches and another one that wasn't bad. Check this one out!

Some shots from the show:


----------



## EmbassyForever

> via Prowrestling.net:
> 
> ROH has informed Mike Mondo that he is no longer being booked after he was deemed in no condition to participate at a recent ROH clinic, as first reported in Thursday's Dot Net Weekly audio show.


..


----------



## Obfuscation

I won't miss him.

Strong vs Ishimori (Y)

TV MOTY so far.


----------



## RoosterSmith

what happened to Mondo? What does that mean no condition to compete? Was he high or injured?

I'm interested in this because mondo broke his leg doing something silly for the promotion. Hope they treat him right.


----------



## Corey

Sounds like he was on something, but who knows. Forget about Mondo, everyone go watch and enjoy Roddy vs. Ishimori! Way better than all the other shit this company has put out this year.


----------



## EmbassyForever

I guess because he injured himself in training after he just came back from a long injry.


----------



## KingCrash

No if he was just injured they'd just hold him out until he was ready to come back. Sounds like he was on something which sucks because you never want to see someone in that situation. That said:










What episode was Strong/Ishimori on again?


----------



## EmbassyForever

KingCrash said:


> No if he was just injured they'd just hold him out until he was ready to come back. Sounds like he was on something which sucks because you never want to see someone in that situation. That said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What episode was Strong/Ishimori on again?


5/25


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed this week's ROH TV show here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/05/ring-of-honor-tv-5252013-results-and.html

The show had:
Mark Briscoe vs Colin Delaney
MsChif vs Cherry Bomb
Taiji Ishimori vs Roderick Strong

Overall thoughts: This one didn't do it for me. I liked the women's match until the dumb finish and that was it. I didn't care for the opener or the main.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Rhawk

I saw Colin Delaney in the first match and I was like, 'Shit, it's jobber Colin, but with SOME muscle this time!', it was a fun little match and I hope to see more from Colin in the future. Maybe pair him up with a Grizzly Redwood and have some sort of underdog tag team or something since it seems Mike Mondo won't be around to make this idea happen.
Liked MsChif VS Cherry Bomb and the Veda Scott stuff before and at the end of the match, I just wish we'd see more Women of Honor matches during tapings. Once a month is too long, bi-weekly at the very least.
the Strong/Taiji match was really fun, I'm glad Taiji won as well, I think ROH could do with at least one Japanese guy to showcase some diversity in nationality and stuff.


----------



## Obfuscation

Grizzly Redwood isn't with the company anymore. I'd enjoy seeing Colin in ROH more often, nonetheless. I'm just glad I can see him work still not that he's not on the Chikara roster full time.

NOAH may not be in the best shape atm, but there isn't any way Ishimori would leave to stay in ROH for a few months. I can't see that happening. He was an awesome edition to have for the two matches he worked though. Always been a big fan of the guy.


----------



## EmbassyForever

This is absolutely brilliant:


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

EmbassyForever said:


> This is absolutely brilliant:


I was just going to post this. It is really good.


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed this week's ROH TV here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/06/ring-of-honor-tv-612013-results-and.html

Overall thoughts: The show was good as a whole. I liked the opener. Ciampa's return was fine the Briscoe's were entertaining as usual.

Some shots from the show(if you like Mark Briscoe, there are a ton of shots for you):


----------



## TasteOfVenom

So London is back?


----------



## duttanized

Sounds like Jimmy Rave is no longer with ROH.


----------



## december_blue

duttanized said:


> Sounds like Jimmy Rave is no longer with ROH.


What happened?


----------



## Rah

What? Bull.



Spoiler: San Antonio event



He was in the SCUM team.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Rave is not coming back soon. He had seizure not too long ago.


----------



## Rah

I knew about the seizure but if you plug in Jimmy Rave and RoH the only results you get are those show descriptors.

The hell?


----------



## KingCrash

Rah said:


> I knew about the seizure but if you plug in Jimmy Rave and RoH the only results you get are those show descriptors.
> 
> The hell?





Spoiler: San Antonio Results



From ROH's website it was Rhett Titus & Jimmy Jacobs.


----------



## Rah

PWInsider fpalm


----------



## Obfuscation

Ah. Rah you got my hopes up that Jimmy Rave returned. Instead it is nothing but shitty Rhett Titus.

really now, why does Rhett Titus suck so much? He used to be solid.


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed ROH TV 6/8/13 here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/06/ring-of-honor-tv-682013-results-and.html

Overall thoughts: The show was passable but not that interesting or that great. This one is skippable.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Obfuscation

Complete with a dreadful main event. Poor teased tension among Briscoes too. Mark punched Jay and it led to the finish. That's all. Eh.

Scarlett Bordeaux stole the show.


----------



## Rah

I guess Jay will turn on his brother.

Yay.


----------



## duttanized

Obfuscation said:


> Ah. Rah you got my hopes up that Jimmy Rave returned. Instead it is nothing but shitty Rhett Titus.
> 
> really now, why does Rhett Titus suck so much? He used to be solid.


Jimmy Rave was working for TNA at Slammiversary.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Rah said:


> I guess Jay will turn on his brother.
> 
> Yay.


Nah, not going to happen. That makes no sense.


----------



## Rah

In what capacity?

I know he was at the Xtravaganza but that was taped in January or so.


----------



## EmbassyForever

I think he just was in backstage.


----------



## Rah

I'm only taking the spoiler-readings in, but what are they teasing between the Briscoes with Mark causing the loss?


----------



## duttanized

Jimmy Rave and Sal Rinauro are working as merchandise guys/road agents for TNA. Rave's first night was at Slammiversary I believe.


----------



## Rah

Source?


----------



## Obfuscation

Rah said:


> I'm only taking the spoiler-readings in, but what are they teasing between the Briscoes with Mark causing the loss?


Nothing.

Only a weak copout to justify Wolves beating them by the looks of it. Lazy "tension" building that we'll see highlighted by next week I'm sure.


----------



## duttanized

Rah said:


> Source?


If you watched the Bully Ray interview thing on Saturday, JB announced both Rinauro and Rave as "TNA Merchandise Guys" and they came out dressed like Bully Ray and Sting respectively to show off the merch available.


----------



## KingCrash

Member of SCUM to Merchandise shilling guy. Lateral move really.

And nothing's going to happen with Jay and Mark. They'll beat the hell out of each other, Jay wins, slight tension and then the whole Briscoe family will hug at the end of the ippv.

Jay Lethal, on the other hand, is turning in SCW to cost ROH the win. Whoopie.


----------



## duttanized

I don't think Rave's had a match since his seizure. Hope TNA's paying his bills.


----------



## Obfuscation

Jay Lethal heel turn. World collectively gasps with lethargic reactions. 8*D


----------



## KingCrash

The collective sound of indifference in Baltimore will be deafening.


----------



## duttanized

Then Jay's heel gimmick will continue to tease his return to TNA.


----------



## EmbassyForever

duttanized said:


> Then Jay's heel gimmick will continue to tease his return to TNA.


Continue?


----------



## duttanized

EmbassyForever said:


> Continue?


As in that's what he will base his heel character on.


----------



## Obfuscation

That's a random thought.


----------



## duttanized

Obfuscation said:


> That's a random thought.


It would be random...if it wasn't true.

:skip


----------



## tigermaskfan23

Hello big fan of ROH but I usually have to buy the DVDs to get my fill of it. So where can I go to watch it online?


----------



## Corey

tigermaskfan23 said:


> Hello big fan of ROH but I usually have to buy the DVDs to get my fill of it. So where can I go to watch it online?


You can become a Ringside Member on their website for $7 a month and watch all the tv shows & a shit ton or archived shows from year's past. BUT if you don't wanna pay, you can basically find all the Sinclair TV shows, all the iPPVs, & most of their recent shows on Dailymotion. Just search what you're lookin for, easy as that.


----------



## tigermaskfan23

Jack Evans 187 said:


> You can become a Ringside Member on their website for $7 a month and watch all the tv shows & a shit ton or archived shows from year's past. BUT if you don't wanna pay, you can basically find all the Sinclair TV shows, all the iPPVs, & most of their recent shows on Dailymotion. Just search what you're lookin for, easy as that.



I think once I have money I will def. consider the ringside member stuff. Does that also include PPVs too? Or is that separate?


----------



## Corey

tigermaskfan23 said:


> I think once I have money I will def. consider the ringside member stuff. Does that also include PPVs too? Or is that separate?


New iPPVs will be separate, $14.99 each. I think they do have some of the older ones from like 2010-2011 uploaded to watch on demand though if you become a member. Not 100% sure, been a while since I paid those guys.


----------



## EmbassyForever

ROH released the Q&A with Hardy and Corino from the Columbos show. Plus, they also released the first time ever Empty Arena Match in ROH between Compton and Steen. This is pretty cool.


----------



## ninetwentyfour

EmbassyForever said:


> ROH released the Q&A with Hardy and Corino from the Columbos show. Plus, they also released the first time ever Empty Arena Match in ROH between Compton and Steen. This is pretty cool.


They did an "Empty Arena Match" with Joe/Aries on a mid 00's Do Or Die release.


----------



## EmbassyForever

ninetwentyfour said:


> They did an "Empty Arena" match with Joe/Aries on a mid 00's Do Or Die release.


Didn't know that. Thanks.


----------



## KingCrash

So they didn't even bother with a Compton vs. Steen match on a show, just crammed it in here. Speaks volumes.


----------



## Obfuscation

:lmao

Awesome.


----------



## RDEvans

I know this is anodd question but is Cheeseburger from Ring of Honor wrestling under a mask in a certain promotion?


----------



## Obfuscation

Got to get specific. With a body like his, it shouldn't be hard to tell.


----------



## RDEvans

I saw an add on the WIF site of a guy that look like him shenron and some masked character named leech landa

this

http://www.wrestlingisfun.org/

and this


----------



## Obfuscation

Part of me knew Shenron would pop up when I saw your post. Pic you posted does appear to possibly be him. Ultra thin frame is the ultimate giveaway.


----------



## Chismo

All I know is that I ridiculously enjoyed Shenron vs. Chuck Taylor from Chikara.


----------



## geraldinhio

Never knew Joe and Aries had an empty arena match. What was it like?


----------



## THECHAMPION

geraldinhio said:


> Never knew Joe and Aries had an empty arena match. What was it like?


Match was okay but the crowd was so dead.


----------



## Corey

THECHAMPION said:


> Match was okay but the crowd was so dead.


:lmao

Made me grin so hard.


----------



## geraldinhio

THECHAMPION said:


> Match was okay but the crowd was so dead.


Before I seen that this was a reply to my post, I thought you were on about an Evolve show. :lmao


----------



## Corey

And gerald with a CLASSIC comeback. :lol Love it.


----------



## Rah

geraldinhio said:


> Never knew Joe and Aries had an empty arena match. What was it like?


It's more a comical straight to DVD extra than an actual match.

Joe rocks up at the RoH dojo and insults Aries. They lay down a 15-minute time limit and if Joe wins he gets a title shot. For the most part Aries was either evading Joe until time or explaining the psychology behind his moves to the students as he had Joe caught in submission locks.

EDIT: if someone can track down that video I'd be interested to watch it, again. Perhaps one of the "students" may now be a dear name to us.


----------



## duttanized

Is Roddy even under contract atm?


----------



## KingCrash

With Roddy being just there I'd figure not, but it could just be they don't know what to do with him. Of course what do you do with him? Can't have him join SCUM because that'd be a HOT rehash, he shouldn't get another world title run yet because he hasn't changed that much from last time and I don't know who you pair him with in a feud that wouldn't feel like it's just killing time or filling a spot.


----------



## RDEvans

hmmmm a Ciampa/Strong feud hasn't happened before


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed ROH TV 6/15/13 here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/06/ring-of-honor-tv-6152013-results-and.html

Overall thoughts: This was all stuff from House Shows and had way way way too much Corino. Jacobs/Steen was good and Whitmer took a nasty bump, but I didn't get into this episode.


Some shots from the show:


----------



## duttanized

Ciampa/Strong would be cool but Roddy would have to lose there.


----------



## StylinProfilin

Has ROH cleared all the problems with their iPPVs?


----------



## duttanized

Nope.


----------



## StylinProfilin

duttanized said:


> Nope.


That's a shame their ippvs aren't fixed yet. , I really want to order the show this weekend.


----------



## Obfuscation

So...that means nobody can see BITW?


----------



## EmbassyForever

Here's a great Ciampa's promo, this is the only match I'm looking forward in BITW:


----------



## KingCrash

And here's a promo for a match I literally forgot was taking place at Best in The World: FALSE ADVERTISING until stumbling upon it:


----------



## Obfuscation

Oh yeah. Bennett vs Whitmer. How can we forgot about that match with such an intense build behind it...

irony coming: only match I'm really wanting to see Cole vs Strong II. _(which also has zero build behind it - that's the irony, lads)_ b/c their match in Texas was one of the best I've seen this year.


----------



## KingCrash

It's that one and a perverse desire to see Steen/Hardy. Ciampa/Elgin I think will be good but I've no burning desire to see it, we all know the reasons to watch the tv title/Bennett & Whitmer matches will be bent over at ringside, no desire to see Rhett or Cliff do anything and the main event doesn't feel like one. Plus the whole show feels like a placeholder for the next night with Hardy's world title shot and SCW taking place.


----------



## Obfuscation

Oh shoot. Forgot all about Steen vs Hardy. Yeah, consider me way on the gravy train to check that one out. I feel like I'm the lone Matt Hardy fan during his return in ROH, so this is a given.


----------



## duttanized

I'm a Matt Hardy fan, his last two YouTube promos were gold. Why couldn't he be this good in TNA?


----------



## Obfuscation

b/c TNA's non-filter with certain wrestlers doesn't always prove to be a positive.


----------



## duttanized

Is he sober now? Him and Jacobs are my two comeback guys for this year. I'm going to be honest though, ROH TV between the last iPPV and this one has been total confusion. Why are they announcing matches in emails when they have TV? I'll enjoy paying for iPPV only for it to break down and me to get a refund from it.


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed the ROH TV 6/22/2013 Special on the Briscoes here(no pics):
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/06/ring-of-honor-tv-6222013-results-and.html

Overall thoughts: It was what it was. The Briscoes were entertaining for an hour and we saw some clips of Briscoe matches. We also finally found out the answer to the mystery of Mark's missing teeth.


----------



## duttanized

#WhyNotBob


----------



## EmbassyForever

duttanized said:


> #WhyNotBob


#CauseHeSucks


----------



## duttanized

EmbassyForever said:


> #CauseHeSucks


#BrutalBobBandwagon


----------



## KingCrash

duttanized said:


> #BrutalBobBandwagon


That's a pretty damn empty bandwagon.






And one that needs to be set on fire.


----------



## Mark.

rzombie1988 said:


> I reviewed the ROH TV 6/22/2013 Special on the Briscoes here(no pics):
> http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/06/ring-of-honor-tv-6222013-results-and.html
> 
> Overall thoughts: It was what it was. The Briscoes were entertaining for an hour and we saw some clips of Briscoe matches. We also finally found out the answer to the mystery of Mark's missing teeth.


Mystery? They've been telling that story for years.


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed this week's ROH TV here: http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/06/the-briscoe-brothers-released-from-ring.html

Overall thoughts: The show was all repeats from the PPV, so if you saw that, there was no need to see this. The threeway and the Steen/Hardy matches had equally good and bad parts but I think most people would like this. This show had a ton of sleaze though.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## THECHAMPION

Is getting her shirt ripped off Scarlett's gimmick now?

Because if so this is the best idea ROH has had since someone thought "Hey let's have Bryan Danielson wrestle a bunch."


----------



## Rah

I honestly have no words for this. Just ugh.


----------



## KingCrash

Hard to make wrestling fans feel skeevy and yet.........

Plus it's another example of them doing everything possible to not have you notice Matt Taven's wrestling by surrounding him with all this. If you don't want people to notice how bad he's been, don't put the TV Title on him. You can't be bothered to figure out the World Title situation, but Adam Cole can't hold onto the TV Title while and instead it goes to this.


----------



## rzombie1988

KingCrash said:


> Hard to make wrestling fans feel skeevy and yet.........
> 
> Plus it's another example of them doing everything possible to not have you notice Matt Taven's wrestling by surrounding him with all this. If you don't want people to notice how bad he's been, don't put the TV Title on him. You can't be bothered to figure out the World Title situation, but Adam Cole can't hold onto the TV Title while and instead it goes to this.


Matt Taven is really good. I think he is the most underrated wrestler in ROH next to Jimmy Jacobs. I've really enjoyed his work and think he is on the fast track to the WWE, if ROH doesn't keep burying him under Truth. He reminds me of a Marty Jannetty.


----------



## EmbassyForever

> Yesterday it was announced that the ROH World Title had been vacated and a tournament to crown the new champion would begin in Providence, RI on July 27th and run throughout the summer until "Death Before Dishonor XI" weekend in Philadelphia. The first man entered into the tournament by Match Maker Nigel McGuinness was the top contender for the belt "Unbreakable" Michael Elgin and now ROHWrestling.com has been given the name of the second entrant into the field....
> 
> BRIAN KENDRICK!
> 
> It has been over three years since Kendrick has stepped into an ROH ring, since the "8th Anniversary Show" when he lost to Roderick Strong to be exact, and now he makes his return on August 3rd in Toronto with an opportunity to become the new World Champion at stake!
> 
> Kendrick, or Spanky as he was known then, does have some experience in this type of situation as he was one of the four men who competed in the legendary Iron Man Four Way at "Crowning A Champion" alongside Low Ki, Doug Williams, and Christopher Daniels. Spanky and Williams both scored -1 point in that fight Low Ki ultimately won but that was 11 years ago and Kendrick has since become an internationally traveled veteran of the ring wars.
> 
> With a surprise like Brian Kendrick announced as the 2nd entrant, who knows who else Nigel McGuinness could be in contact with to compete in this 16-man tournament? Check back with ROHWrestling.com EVERY DAY for more names as they get finalized and pick up your tickets for all the upcoming events right here!


..


----------



## Cliffy

actually excited for that^^.

should be good.


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed ROH TV 7/6/13 here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/07/ring-of-honor-tv-762013-results-and.html

Overall thoughts: Great show with three good matches including a very good main event. This is definitely worth your time and has a nice mix of good stuff.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## KingCrash

Thought the show this week was fine with a good Young/Page match and the best match I've seen out of Taven (thought that isn't saying anything at all). Opener was fine for a quick match but that women's match was bad.






Don't quit your day job Veda. And I hope that isn't being an interviewer/commentator because you're pretty awful at that too.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Yeah, Young/Page was great for the time they got and I thought the Main Event was very good. I skipped the WOH match. Can't stand Veda's intensity fpalm

But I did saw the spot where both screamed at each other..... and it was awful.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Finally. Hopefully Silas is next.


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed this week's ROH here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/07/ring-of-honor-tv-7132013-results-and.html

Overall thoughts: I didn't like this one much. There were way too many people getting involved in matches and the matches weren't that great. Skip it.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Speedy McGee

Can anybody give me an list of great ROH TV matches from this year? Like ***3/4 and above.


----------



## Corey

Speedy McGee said:


> Can anybody give me an list of great ROH TV matches from this year? Like ***3/4 and above.


Roderick Strong vs. Taiji Ishimori from 5/25. Far and away the best tv match I've seen from the company this year.


----------



## TasteOfVenom

Gah, Rhett was acting like a moron during Corino's promo.


----------



## duttanized

Rhett being Rhett.


----------



## TasteOfVenom

duttanized said:


> Rhett being Rhett.


I couldn't take Corino seriously watching Rhett be obnoxious.


----------



## duttanized

TasteOfVenom said:


> I couldn't take Corino seriously watching Rhett be obnoxious.


I honestly don't think Rhett cares about ROH anymore.


----------



## TasteOfVenom

duttanized said:


> I honestly don't think Rhett cares about ROH anymore.


I personally not sure if anyone cares since SBG toke over.


----------



## duttanized

TasteOfVenom said:


> I personally not sure if anyone cares since SBG toke over.


Cornette sucked the life out of ROH tbh. Maybe after Wolves/Briscoes/Rhett/Roddy are all gone the new replacement talent will bring in a new era in Ring of Honor.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

duttanized said:


> Cornette sucked the life out of ROH tbh. Maybe after Wolves/Briscoes/Rhett/Roddy are all gone the new replacement talent will bring in a new era in Ring of Honor.


I hope so. This could be the shot in the arm ROH needs. Let some of these guys finish out and go on to something else and start trying to scout and bring in new young fresh talent. The main thing with ROH that they have to deal with is the comparison to the past.


----------



## duttanized

Pappa Bacon said:


> I hope so. This could be the shot in the arm ROH needs. Let some of these guys finish out and go on to something else and start trying to scout and bring in new young fresh talent. The main thing with ROH that they have to deal with is the comparison to the past.


There's more than enough talent ROH can pick up and get close to that level again tbh.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

duttanized said:


> There's more than enough talent ROH can pick up and get close to that level again tbh.


I agree, I just hope they do and go after that talent. This is time to kind of tear down and rebuild situation that is needed. A lot of guys have become very very stale and letting them go to bring in new exciting talent might be what saves them.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## duttanized

Pappa Bacon said:


> I agree, I just hope they do and go after that talent. This is time to kind of tear down and rebuild situation that is needed. A lot of guys have become very very stale and letting them go to bring in new exciting talent might be what saves them.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Would be cool to see them bring in some CZW kids.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Spoiler from the 7/27 show:



Spoiler: mainevent review



Wasn't a fan of the SCW. It was your typical multi-man cage with punch-kick-chop-punch-kick-chop for a good 15 minutes. Hated how bad the card was and how Rhett decided to sell everything that night. My biggest problem with the match is that he didn't feel as big as I thought it would. The last minutes with Corino going nuts were great, I'll miss Corino. Nigel's lariat was cool. Eh, Whatever. At least we are over w/ this storyline. **3/4


----------



## TasteOfVenom

SCUM felt like a weaker version of Aces and Eights.


----------



## duttanized

SCUM had two good wrestlers, one of which left the stable and ROH for a merch sales job with TNA...and the other was Jimmy Jacobs.


----------



## EmbassyForever

TasteOfVenom said:


> SCUM felt like a weaker version of Aces and Eights.


That's because the focus was only on Matt freaking Hardy and Steve Corino. I don't think Compton ever talked in ROH. He never had singles matches (Can't count the Empy Arena match) and in the match he did compete he had 6 minutes and needed to share them with Titus and usually Jacobs. Delirious failed with this storyline, and failed big time. The storyline ruined the momentum of guys like C&C, Lethal, etc.


----------



## smitlick

*6/10/12*
Adam Cole vs Tadarius Thomas
***1/4

*13/10/12*
Mike Bennett vs Davey Richards
***1/4-***1/2

My biggest problem with there TV show is the amount of episodes I skip because I've already watched the show on iPPV or bought the DVD.


----------



## BornBad




----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed ROH TV 7/20/13 here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/07/ring-of-honor-tv-7202013-results-and.html

Overall thoughts: This show was mostly all wrestling but it was just okay and nothing really special. The main was fine but I didn't like it that much and the opening match was dumb.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## USAUSA1

Rob you really need some new material, I know you tired of reviewing the same promotions all the time. Nothing special happens but once every 8 weeks.


----------



## KingCrash

I'd say you're right but on a show where that's supposed to be huge with a world title match it was pretty lackluster. Liked the Cole/Strong match a little more then rzombie did besides the finish but at least it progresses Cole's turn.


----------



## rzombie1988

USAUSA1 said:


> Rob you really need some new material, I know you tired of reviewing the same promotions all the time. Nothing special happens but once every 8 weeks.


Hey man,

I kind of have to review ROH whether I want to or not since I review it for pwponderings. I much prefer the episodes with Matt Taven, Tadarius Thomas or ACH. Any episode with a lot of The American Wolves, Red Dragon or Scum is usually not going to be something I enjoy unfortunately.

I'd like to do more stuff I'd enjoy but the truth is nobody wants to read any of the stuff I really like. I could do 10-12 episodes of Memphis and they still wouldn't do half of what Raw does viewer wise. Plus they would take triple the time. If I didn't do gifs and pics, I'd be able and willing to do a lot more.

I'll probably do more stuff per week until September when school starts up again.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Eclairal

Hi, the ROH interest me ( especially because of Kenny King, love that guy in TNA ) and I would like to know if this is really good, heard that the company was bad or had nothing to do with the former who had all the stars. So, is this a interesting promotion to watch or not ? How are the storylines ? And for the workers, with Kenny King as a comparison, you would say this is the level they have or this is higher ?


----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## D-Bry is Fly

Corino is annoying as fuck. Eclairal's question is mine as well. How is ROH these days? Just started watching 2 weeks ago, trying to get into it.


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed ROH TV 7/27/13 here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/07/ring-of-honor-tv-7272013-results-and.html

Overall thoughts: It was a good episode overall, but I think others will enjoy it more than I did. The cage match was underwhelming and the finish was pretty dumb.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## JokeBat

From the parts of the previous Ring of Honor Wrestling episode, I though it was decent. The upcoming episode tomorrow night should be great seeing as there will be tournament matches for the World title. Seems exciting in my opinion.


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed ROH TV 8/3/13 here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/08/ring-of-honor-tv-832013-results-and.html

Overall thoughts: Good show with 3 good matches! The threeway was surprisingly pretty good.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Bryan D.

I kinda liked the Steel Cage Warfare. It has his good spots and moments and finish was quite nice.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Forever Hooligans vs The Young Bucks has been booked.


----------



## JokeBat

ROH WRESTLING 8/10/13:

So far, this edition is below average. The first two matches were not that good (in my opinion) and the main event is decent so far. I'm still enjoying the show though.


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed this week's ROH TV here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/08/ring-of-honor-tv-8102013-results-and.html

Overall thoughts: The last two matches were good, so this gets the thumbs up from me. The main went around 25 minutes and was fun stuff.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Joel Anthony

Elgin's Fallaway Slam/Samoan Drop on The Wolves :mark:


----------



## EmbassyForever

Some GIF from Elgin/London:
http://overlyadamcole.tumblr.com/post/58096429695/michael-elgin-vs-paul-london-roh-all-star

It was a helluva match.


----------



## Obfuscation

Bless the Hooligans for being the only team that can get something good from reDRagon. Two of the better matches from the TV show this year and the only two tag team championship matches I wouldn't dub crap. Even O'Reilly looked pretty good in these. His offense was worked in a favor which limits his range to go into that "Team Ambition" over the top nonsense and it actually looked effective for the times he busted out his combos. 

Less crap like that terrible Honor lives six man main event and more fun good matches like what Silas Young vs Adam Page & the tag match I talked about ^ were, please.


----------



## Bryan D.

Damn, that six man main-event went too damn long. That was overkill. And the no selling was terrible.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Prince Nana interview with Matt Striker trying to get a job:


----------



## -AJ-

The 6 man match from the 8/10 show was really good. It was a long match, and felt even longer watching it on TV with commercials. It also had an extended breakdown period with everyone in the ring getting their spots in. Normally, it probably would be overkill, but it was expected with the way they hyped it of being an all star match. It's probably around ****3/4*.


----------



## Obfuscation

Cool beans. Anderson vs ACH was pretty good & Cole had a much better match vs Mark Briscoe than I anticipated. Dug the finish with Cole appearing to nudge the closest towards going heel yet. Had that Payback vibe with Del Rio vs Ziggler to it.

Lethal vs Dutt was meh. Some few slick moments, but for the majority twas pretty uninteresting. Right man went over, of course.


----------



## EmbassyForever

> It has been over a year since the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Titles were defended in the United States, coincidentally by The Forever Hooligans during their very first reign as champions. In fact, in the 15 year history of the championships, a Stateside defense is something that has only happened on four occasions. That will change on September 20th when Ring of Honor comes to Philadelphia for “Death Before Dishonor XI”!
> 
> On that night, in a bout officially sanctioned by New Japan Pro Wrestling, the current IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Champions The Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero) will make their third title defense against The American Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards)!
> 
> “It is an honor to have this IWGP championship match taking place during our Philadelphia event.” said ROH Match Maker Nigel McGuinness, “It will already be an historic night as we crown a brand new World Champion and now, with the addition of this New Japan sanctioned bout, September 20, 2013 will be a night that wrestling fans around the world will remember forever. These are two of the finest tag teams in the world today and if their previous encounters are any indication, this contest could be a show-stealer!”
> 
> The history of these two units is well known. From Rocky & Davey's championships days together in ROH as part of The No Remorse Corps to their days teaming in New Japan where they also claimed the IWGP Jr. Tag Titles to the athletic rivalry that has sprung up in 2013 between The Wolves and The Hooligans, these four men have proven time and again that tag team wrestling is alive and well in both ROH and NJPW.
> 
> Now, in a rivalry that has been dominated by The Wolves and has already seen the ROH World Tag Team Titles change hands back at “All Star Extravaganza V”, Davey, Eddie, Rocky, and Alex will collide one more time on 9/20 and the prestigious IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Titles will be on the line! Plus, win or lose, The Hooligans will also be in action on 9/21 as part of the “Ring of Honor Wrestling” TV Tapings!
> 
> “Death Before Dishonor XI” weekend will go down in history as one of the most important in ROH history and with addition of this IWGP Jr. Tag Title match, it just became even more important! Do not miss out as history is made in Philadelphia! Tickets on-sale now!!!


Fucking Wolves vs Holligans AGAIN! First and hopefully last FH I'm going to skip probably.


----------



## dukenukem3do

I thought the Wolves contract expired in August


----------



## The CRA1GER

dukenukem3do said:


> I thought the Wolves contract expired in August


It was rumored they signed short extensions. For how long who knows. We'll have to see what happens with their WWE tryout.


----------



## Rah

Yet we know they won't win for that simple fact. Besides, FH cannot lose to Wolves twice, surely?


----------



## Obfuscation

Forever Hooligans have already lost to the Wolves twice, Rah. Their first _(really awful)_ match happened back at the Anniversary show in Feb.

ROH enough of this crap already. Get over it.


----------



## Rah

Third time's the charm...


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm expecting new champs. 8*D


----------



## Bubz

Haven't watched ROH for at least a year and a half. Jesus. Doesn't sound like I'm going to start again any time soon either.


----------



## Obfuscation

There's about four matches you can watch and potentially like. That's about it.


----------



## KingCrash

I'd say this is going to be their compromise as the fast-paced tag match since it looks like reDRagon may go against Kingston & Homicide at DBD and lord knows how that one might go.


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed this week's ROH here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/08/ring-of-honor-tv-8242013-results-and.html

Overall thoughts: The show was fine as a whole. I don't have any problems with it other than Steve Corino returning. I don't know anyone who wants to see that.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed ROH TV 8/31/13 here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/08/ring-of-honor-tv-8312013-results-and.html

Overall thoughts: The show was decent to good. All of the matches were at least okay and ACH/Anderson was one of Karl Anderson's best performances yet. 

Some shots from the show:


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed this week's ROH here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/09/ring-of-honor-tv-972013-results-and.html

Overall thoughts: I didn't really like this show. The crowd mic's were screwed up and they handled BJ Whitmer's injury poorly. They didn't mention it and didn't even tell us what the finish to that match was. So therefore, if you just watched the show, you wouldn't even know something was up even though it has been a while since it happened. The opener was rushed, the second match stunk and the main was good but it was rushed and could have been better.


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed this week's ROH TV here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/09/ring-of-honor-tv-9142013-results-and.html

Overall thoughts: The video quality and lighting really hurt this one, though the matches were all suspect. No truly great matches here and the first match was a total mess with all the interference.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed this week's ROH TV here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/09/ring-of-honor-tv-9212013-results-and.html

Overall thoughts: I think most people will enjoy this. There were two decent to good matches here.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## USAUSA1

Final Battle main event actually looks intriguing.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm eh on it. Would be feeling it more if it was another straight up Cole vs Briscoe match. Dug their bout from Border Wars this year.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Watched the three most recent ROH TV episodes after not watching in a while and I have to say I really enjoyed what I saw. Great action, decent storylines and damn is Adam Cole a great guy to hold the belt.


----------



## Groovemachine

Cole vs Jacobs from this week's show was great. Might need to rewatch their match from Hunt for Gold to compare, but I'd say it was just as good. They went for more of the 'epic' main event style, so in that respect I think I preferred their first encounter, but there were some tremendous moments, and I loved Jacobs actively choosing not to cheat, that was a neat little story. Also, Corino's knock on Xavier being a former champion had me laughing out loud.


----------



## KingCrash

I'd say it was better then Hunt For Gold with the story and a bit of bigger atmosphere with Jacobs trying to win it in his hometown. Waited to see it when they released the whole show on VOD and wasn't disappointed and I think Jacobs could be a good tv champ over either Ciampa or Taven if given a chance.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

I haven't watched ROH in a while, but I watched the latest episode and it was good. The main event between Cole and Jacobs was awesome.


----------



## Kronic

A few weeks ago, i downloaded impact and roh, i turned of impact of after 10 mins. As for ROH, i am hooked. just about to watch final battle.


----------



## Obfuscation

If you're into _this_ ROH, then you should def seek out past years. Promotion was damn near the best in the whole world during the time period of about 2005 - 2008. With other years having their strong points too, etc.


----------



## somerandomfan

Sorry for putting this in the ROH TV thread but I bring this up because of the episode they're airing. Does anyone have a link where I can see that "Hybrid Rules" match between Adam Cole and Kyle O'Reilly? The clips they showed made me want to see the full match.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

I don't think it's in the multimedia section. There are three of them on XWT, but there's barely anyone seeding.


----------



## Combat Analyst

Can never be a fan of ROH with their current production. Too hard on the eyes. The HDNET production was the best they could've gotten.


----------



## The Pitbull

Final Battle has been a great show. If ROH keeps this stories going, 2014 sounds really good. The stable with Roddy, BJ and Jimmy Jacobs, the heel run of Adam Cole and the great matches in the tag division give me hopes. Yes the match at Final Battle wasn't good ,don't know why -maybe because Hernandez is still in TNA-, but watch the match reDRagon had with C&C one week earlier. Ciampa finally has a title, Hero is back so 2014 may be ROH's year. Hopefully Rhett Titus will be back in the Top Prospect Tournament and will get his chance also. I can't wait for Hero vs Cole and i wonder who will be next in line for a shot at the World Tag Team Titles.


----------



## USAUSA1

The Primer said:


> If you're into _this_ ROH, then you should def seek out past years. Promotion was damn near the best in the whole world during the time period of about 2005 - 2008. With other years having their strong points too, etc.


That's 8-9 years ago, its basically a different era.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Don't forget AJ Styles is now back at least for a TV taping. Be interesting if he stays. AJ and Hero would be a pretty healthy shot in the arm. I wish Hero would stop putting EVERYONE over though. I'm excited to see where ROH goes in 2014 I just wish they had decent equipment.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Snapdragon

Pappa Bacon said:


> Don't forget AJ Styles is now back at least for a TV taping. Be interesting if he stays. AJ and Hero would be a pretty healthy shot in the arm. I wish Hero would stop putting EVERYONE over though. I'm excited to see where ROH goes in 2014 I just wish they had decent equipment.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


The companies that brought in Hero immediately after his release weren't going to use him as a regular roster member, he was there to make their current guys look great.


----------



## sharkboy22

somerandomfan said:


> Sorry for putting this in the ROH TV thread but I bring this up because of the episode they're airing. Does anyone have a link where I can see that "Hybrid Rules" match between Adam Cole and Kyle O'Reilly? The clips they showed made me want to see the full match.


Dailymotion used to have it till damn near every indy removed their stuff from those sites. You can try torrents, but it may take a while due to lack of seeders.

Other than that, get the DVD.

It would suck if you never see the match, it's fucking awesome.


----------



## Obfuscation

USAUSA1 said:


> That's 8-9 years ago, its basically a different era.


And? That's why I pitched it to be watched.


----------



## septurum

When do new episodes come out?


----------



## RDEvans

This week actually. They aired the Final Battle road rage episode last week


----------



## captainzombie

I just started watching some ROH again recently. Since they have a decent amount of talent, has Sinclair talked about ever going to 2 hrs a week with ROH TV?


----------



## Chismo

Is Steen/Hero on the next episode?


----------



## Ruth

Kevin Steen had an AMA earlier.

http://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCirc...is_is_kevin_steenyou_know_the_husky_dude_who/


----------



## Kazatin

Does anyone think Decade's concept which consists of Jimmy Jacobs, Roderick Strong and BJ Whitmer is similar to the shield's concept except a different situation such as those 3 are veterans with different motivations, i find it intriguing.


----------



## Snapdragon

Kazatin said:


> Does anyone think Decade's concept which consists of Jimmy Jacobs, Roderick Strong and BJ Whitmer is similar to the shield's concept except a different situation such as those 3 are veterans with different motivations, i find it intriguing.


Weren't the Shield essentially mercenaries for hire?


----------



## THECHAMPION

No they were after justice.

The Shield rights wrongs.


----------



## KingCrash

Chismo said:


> Is Steen/Hero on the next episode?


Yup, this week should be Steen/Hero, two matches in the Top Prospect Tournament & Jay Lethal vs. one of the members of C&C WrestleFactory, can't remember which one.


----------



## SharpySandow

Snapdragon said:


> Weren't the Shield essentially mercenaries for hire?


I thought they were, it was like they were hired by Paul Heyman but like then it came out they were the authority's puppets.. idk 

Yeah the RoH that aired last night for me & replays tonight main events Hero vs Steen.. It was a pretty solid show, I mean Jay Lethal is one of my favorite wrestlers in ROH so it was nice to see him in action.

They also did some AJ Styles plugs and will be airing his returning episode in 3 weeks. Maybe they can get WWE to release Evan Bourne and sign him to add some depth.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Solid episode. Steve Corino makes a great commentator.


----------



## Obfuscation

I continuously think the opposite. Wanting Corino away from the commentary booth asap. Not like Kelly or Nigel are any better. All are terrible.

Bobby Fish & Adam Cole do better jobs.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Wow, you don't like any of the three? What do you dislike about them?


----------



## Obfuscation

Cliches. Cheeseballs to the max. No passion. Sound like people saying words until the batteries behind them stop working. I conjure up Kevin Kelly parody jokes on the daily. Nigel's "marking out" at the booth is cringeworthy.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Ah, okay.

All those reasons you listed are probably the reasons why smarks/IWC/whatever you want to call them like ROH's announcing.


----------



## Obfuscation

Could be. I just know it's something I can't find appealing.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

I like them, but I'm not as big on them as some others. TBH, if the commentary teams on Raw and TNA weren't so bad, Nigel, Kelly, and Corino probably wouldn't receive as much praise


----------



## Snapdragon

I like Corino/Kelly as a combo. I wouldn't mind Bobby Fish moving to commentary more often when not wrestling.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Kelly is terrible. Really terrible. Nigel is decent and I find Corino's commentary entertaining. Still I can see why others don't.

Is Hero/Steen worth watching?


----------



## Snapdragon

EmbassyForever said:


> Kelly is terrible. Really terrible. Nigel is decent and I find Corino's commentary entertaining. Still I can see why others don't.
> 
> Is Hero/Steen worth watching?


I'd say yes, but honestly I thought Lethal vs Coleman was the best match on the show


----------



## Joel Anthony

I thought Coleman/Lethal was, as well. 

Steen/Hero was good too though.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Raymond Rowe looks like a guy who loves Affliction shirts so much that he had to have one tattooed onto his body so he could wear it forever.


----------



## The Pitbull

You got that really right. They could have made Steen/Hero better, but with the storylines that started i can't say it was disappointing


----------



## sXeMope

Anyone know when the Styles match is scheduled to air?


Also, just a quick question: Anyone know how to rip episodes from the ROH site? I prefer to burn to a disc/put on a flash drive and watch on my Xbox because I find watching at my PC is too distracting.


----------



## KingCrash

It's supposed to air in the first weekend of Feb. And considering what they did to pull off the ROH stuff on here I'd say look elsewhere to see if it's any different to rip their stuff.



> Raymond Rowe looks like a guy who loves Affliction shirts so much that he had to have one tattooed onto his body so he could wear it forever.


It's amazing how some guys can look awful and generic at the same time. I'm hoping Everett has a better showing in the TPT then the two matches last week but I don't have hopes with the guy he's in there with.


----------



## Snapdragon

I thought Kongo and Rowe had a really good back and forth big man match.

Mike Posey is awful however and wasn't even supposed to be in the tournament to begin with.


----------



## Obfuscation

Not sure where ROH is going w/this year's tournament if Everett isn't the guy they give all the success too.


----------



## Snapdragon

HayleySabin said:


> Not sure where ROH is going w/this year's tournament if Everett isn't the guy they give all the success too.


ACH got eliminated first round in last year's and people were outraged but he's doing just fine now. 

I think the two guys in the finals have a bit more upside because they're not established names like Everett already. Also either guy are immediately believeable as legit TV title contenders against Tommaso. Everett like ACH last year needs more time to grow as a performer and pick his spots. I'm sure Everett will still be used by ROH.

ACH from last January to now is like night and day in a good way.


----------



## Obfuscation

ROH had Taven to put it all on last year. Plus Silas Young & Adam Page were in it too. Actual talent. Crop this year isn't even half as promising. That's my whole point. Goes back to KC's post ^ about how some guys can just be so bland & generic. There's no reason to care there.

Don't see how it is much "night & day" difference for ACH either. b/c he's on the roster? That's about the only stride he made.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Been a long time. First show I'm watching since the one with Ciampa, Steen and Elgin vs Wolves and Lethal?.. not sure.

Kongo/Rowe was fun while it lasted. Nothing amazing but a nice way to open the tournament. Would love to see Kongo/Ciampa in the future, where Ciampa will absolutely kill Kongo with knees, forearms and everything :
Gotta be honest, I'm getting sick of Elgin and his endless chase after the title. The Hero/Steen promo was nice.

The whole Posey/Daly/Hollis was terrible.

Coleman/Lethal was fine, Corino was gold.

Wish the show had more segments, considering that it was the fallout show from Final Battle.

Hero/Steen was tons of fun until the interference. I think Hero is kinda losing his momentum after his return, mostly because AJ is getting most of the attention from the fans. Hopefully his booking will be strong for the rest of the year.

Pretty good show, loved the crowd.


----------



## Obfuscation

It did feel unintentionally counterproductive for Hero's hype to have AJ Styles return to ROH on the same tapings, huh? That's merely unfortunate timing for Hero's stance atm, but nothing that should hurt him in the long run during 2014. ROH was smart to take advantage of getting Styles on their show ASAP.


----------



## Snapdragon

HayleySabin said:


> ROH had Taven to put it all on last year. Plus Silas Young & Adam Page were in it too. Actual talent. Crop this year isn't even half as promising. That's my whole point. Goes back to KC's post ^ about how some guys can just be so bland & generic. There's no reason to care there.
> 
> Don't see how it is much "night & day" difference for ACH either. b/c he's on the roster? That's about the only stride he made.


Nobody thought anything of Page or Silas Young in last year's tournament either. Did you have any reason to care about last year's tournament? The entire story of the tournament is just newer guys trying to impress and get more opportunities. It's not like they're trying to do some big angle.

ACH has improved a ton. Go back and watch his early work in 2013 in ROH and watch his recent stuff namely his match vs Adam Cole. His selling has improved tenfold. He's also gotten a lot better at psychology, slowing down and making his spots mean more. ACH is no longer the spot monkey he once was. That is why I made the comparison to Everett, who I think will eventually go down the same path to becoming a more well-rounded wrestler like ACH did.


----------



## Obfuscation

I've thought plenty of Silas Young prior to the Tournament. So when he showed up I was interested in seeing how his career would go w/ROH. If there is no reason to care about the tournament, then why would people bother to watch? :ti

ACH is the same as he was before. But it's worth a chuckle to see the "psychology" mention pop up. Useless buzz word.

Everett is already a stand out wrestler. Not sure why he would have to get more 'well rounded' when he's competent in the ring as it is. Feel like that statement is used b/c some have the mentality that wrestlers need to work on the ground as much as one may fly through the air. Or throw more punches. Or do more "moves". Something else to compensate for some void the wrestler actually doesn't have. Don't buy it.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

I personally think this year's bunch has less stand outs than last year's, but who knows, maybe a year or two from now we'll look back and it turns out this bunch gave ROH a bunch of good talents. I don't think this will be the case, but we'll see.

I just hope Rhett Titus aka Romantic Touch wins this tournament.

Edit: I meant I hope Rhett Titus doesn't win the tournament.


----------



## Snapdragon

HayleySabin said:


> I've thought plenty of Silas Young prior to the Tournament. So when he showed up I was interested in seeing how his career would go w/ROH. If there is no reason to care about the tournament, then why would people bother to watch?


You missed my point. You seemed to imply you cared more about last year's tournament than this year's because they haven't given you a reason to care (according to you). I mentioned that the story of last year's tournament was exactly the same as this year's. Whether you like the talent more or not is irrelevant when as I said the story is exactly the same.



> ACH is the same as he was before. But it's worth a chuckle to see the "psychology" mention pop up. Useless buzz word.


You're kidding yourself if you think ACH is exactly the same as he was a year ago. Like I said, check his recent match vs Adam Cole and compare it to his work in late 2012/early 2013. His selling of the leg and placement of his highspots meant so much more. Night and Day. Dismissing psychology as a useless buzzword is a pretty ridiculous comment but more power to you if that's how you feel.



> Everett is already a stand out wrestler. Not sure why he would have to get more 'well rounded' when he's competent in the ring as it is. Feel like that statement is used b/c some have the mentality that wrestlers need to work on the ground as much as one may fly through the air. Or throw more punches. Or do more "moves". Something else to compensate for some void the wrestler actually doesn't have. Don't buy it.


No I never said he needs to be more technical or work the ground more, BUT he definitely needs to give more meaning to his highflying spots and work on his selling. It never hurts however to be a wrestler who can mix up his styles on the fly. Ricochet managed to go from generic indy highflying to the best highflyer in the world AND a great technical wrestler. Being the guy that does cool shit with no rhyme or reason and no drama has a very low ceiling in wrestling (AR Fox being the prime example for this). I don't know about you but I personally feel like Everett has more potential than the AR Fox role.

Like I said, if Everett continues working with ROH and wrestling better and better talent he'll improve a ton by the end of the year similar to ACH.


----------



## Concrete

A) *HaleySabin* you're wrong cause every wrestler needs to throw more rad punches. SIMPLE FACTS! (Let's sprinkle some sarcasm sauce on this so it to make it 100% clear for errybody)

B)Cheeseburger and Romantic Touch killed my desires for the tournament. Honestly it may end up being an okay time but their inclusion hurts a bit in my eyes. Will say that Rowe is probably the guy that ROH will get over with this tournament since he almost seems made for ROH. He could potentially be a fixture for ROH in a year cause he works that sorta style and is rather big. Honestly I wouldn't be able to judge the whole field cause I know little about most of them but for some reason I find that intriguing right now. Maybe not TOP PROSPECTS but this might get me to watch a wee bit of ROH in the form of the tournament. We'll see how long that lasts though.


----------



## Obfuscation

I almost was filled w/intense regret throwing in my punches line. I do actually want every wrestler to throw more punches - only the GOOD ones - in matches.


----------



## Concrete

Every time an indie wrestler throws shite punches an angel loses its wings. Lots of angels have lost their wings.


----------



## Obfuscation

Crummy forearms apply too. Tears run down my cheeks.


----------



## Concrete

Why can't Shibata level forearms be the norm?


----------



## Obfuscation

We'll never have the answer for that. Life is a cruel, cruel thingy. :hayley2


----------



## Snapdragon

Concrete said:


> A) *HaleySabin* you're wrong cause every wrestler needs to throw more rad punches. SIMPLE FACTS! (Let's sprinkle some sarcasm sauce on this so it to make it 100% clear for errybody)
> 
> B)Cheeseburger and Romantic Touch killed my desires for the tournament. Honestly it may end up being an okay time but their inclusion hurts a bit in my eyes. Will say that Rowe is probably the guy that ROH will get over with this tournament since he almost seems made for ROH. He could potentially be a fixture for ROH in a year cause he works that sorta style and is rather big. Honestly I wouldn't be able to judge the whole field cause I know little about most of them but for some reason I find that intriguing right now. Maybe not TOP PROSPECTS but this might get me to watch a wee bit of ROH in the form of the tournament. We'll see how long that lasts though.


I think Rowe, Hanson, Everett and Hollis will all be given more opportunities following the tournament. They seem to have plans to Daly as well, since they didn't have him wrestle but cut a promo demanding a title shot (unless he's actually hurt as he said). Titus being in the tournament didn't bother me as much as all the SCUM members seem to be getting their own separate story arcs to re-introduce them to the show. Cheeseburger is one of the most over babyfaces they have atm, so I get them putting him in the tournament as well.


----------



## Groovemachine

HayleySabin said:


> Crummy forearms apply too. Tears run down my cheeks.


This. And although I'm going slightly off-topic here, CM Punk's lariats deserve a mention too. I love Punk as much as (if not more than) the next guy, but those little short-arm lariats he does are shoddy; it's like he's just placing his arm across their chest.

On topic: Yeah, everyone needs to learn how to strike properly.


----------



## Obfuscation

It's a total turn off. On many aspects. Superkicks fly on the indies, but the rest of the strikes all get lost in the shuffle. Not only an indie problem, but it does come into play w/one point as to why the US indie scene today is so dire.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

In my last post, I meant to say I hope Rhett Titus aka Romantic Touch *doesn't* win the tournament. It would be too Russorrific.



Concrete said:


> B)Cheeseburger and Romantic Touch killed my desires for the tournament. Honestly it may end up being an okay time but their inclusion hurts a bit in my eyes. Will say that Rowe is probably the guy that ROH will get over with this tournament since he almost seems made for ROH. He could potentially be a fixture for ROH in a year cause he works that sorta style and is rather big. Honestly I wouldn't be able to judge the whole field cause I know little about most of them but for some reason I find that intriguing right now. Maybe not TOP PROSPECTS but this might get me to watch a wee bit of ROH in the form of the tournament. We'll see how long that lasts though.


Titus and Cheeseburger shouldn't be in the tournament at all. A complete waste of two spots. 

As for Rowe, I have a feeling he's going to at least make it to the finals. He seems like the type ROH likes. His tattoos does him no favors with me, though. His look gave off a young, modern ******* vibe to me ala Gunner and Jay Briscoe, which makes him a bit redundant. He needs a different finisher.

I'm hoping Everett wins, but I bet they're going t us him to job to the guy who'll win the whole thing.


----------



## KingCrash

HayleySabin said:


> It did feel unintentionally counterproductive for Hero's hype to have AJ Styles return to ROH on the same tapings, huh? That's merely unfortunate timing for Hero's stance atm, but nothing that should hurt him in the long run during 2014. ROH was smart to take advantage of getting Styles on their show ASAP.


Between the still-ongoing Jay Briscoe/Cole story and AJ Styles coming back for however long he's there Hero's going to be in the background until after WM weekend (I think he's still lined up for Gabe Inc. shows) so hence the feud with The Decade.




Snapdragon said:


> You're kidding yourself if you think ACH is exactly the same as he was a year ago. Like I said, check his recent match vs Adam Cole and compare it to his work in late 2012/early 2013. His selling of the leg and placement of his highspots meant so much more. Night and Day. Dismissing psychology as a useless buzzword is a pretty ridiculous comment but more power to you if that's how you feel.


Of course he's gotten better (generally that happens with more experience), but it's not like just his ROH work is the reason for that. Quite honestly I'd place it quite low compared to his other work considering for most of his tenure he's been unnecessarily locked in a tag team that it's clear is just there to do MOVEZ! and will replace C&C as that team. When he's been in singles generally he's shined.

As for the tournament yeah it's the same story, but you can't discount that the players are different and that might impact whether you like it or not. Yeah Cheeseburger is liked but when they've done a match where it's a question whether or not he can take Maria, it's a wasted spot. Same with Titus who looked done with SCUM and Hollis with a team I have no idea why they use.


----------



## Snapdragon

KingCrash said:


> As for the tournament yeah it's the same story, but you can't discount that the players are different and that might impact whether you like it or not. Yeah Cheeseburger is liked but when they've done a match where it's a question whether or not he can take Maria, it's a wasted spot. Same with Titus who looked done with SCUM and Hollis with a team I have no idea why they use.


I see your point, I think it's fine however since he's a character the crowd actually likes. Hollis being in the tournament is to give him a singles chance (which he is much better at). It sucks he had to end up wrestling Posey anyway due to an injury (real or kayfabe not sure). The Titus entrant was kind of invietable. Each SCUM member is getting either re-packaged (Corino on commentary) or re-introduced (Jacobs/Compton) (except for Jimmy Rave who randomly disappeared).


----------



## SAMCRO

My god they're making Jay Briscoe look like the biggest sore loser ever. Honestly he's carrying around a phony title calling himself the ROH champion even though he lost his rematch. I could maybe understand him doing that when he originally had to forfeit the title but he's still carrying on with it even after his rematch in the triple threat. Just how pathetic can they make Jay Briscoe look? What's he gonna continue to carry that ugly title around no matter how many title matches he loses?

Adam Cole is supposed to be the heel? Lol he's the one thats right, he won the title fair and square after Briscoe had to forfeit it. So Jay continuing to walk around with that phony belt calling himself the champion is just beyond pathetic. I just don't understand how Jay is supposed to be the face here when he's just acting like a sore loser. Cole did cheap shot him after he won but Cole did infact win fair and square.


----------



## Obfuscation

Heel turn by Cole was so lol worthy that I never quite understood their booking w/how he's all of a sudden to be "hated". Then ROH used their noggins, following. Cue Matt Hardy. They got the right idea there.

Jay? Meh, it's more of a case at him hating the management decision. He's crazy, delusional, & pissed. It's more than a "sore loser" aspect as he's some gun slinger wanting to right a wrong he feels justified behind. He hasn't lost in a one on one match for the Championship and that's what the story is building towards atm.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

I think there's a bit of a sore loser aspect to Jay's pov--bitterness would be a better word, imo. However, I think ROH's booking and, to a bigger extent, Jay's promos are good enough to drive home that righteous indignation is the main source of Jay's contention.

Using Matt Hardy to get Cole over as a heel was a great decision. He's one of the most despised guys on the show and he's apparently a ratings draw for ROH according to Bryan Alvarez.


----------



## Defrost

Meltzer is reporting that ROH is trying to bring in Hiroshi Tanahashi


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Awesome if they're able to do so.


----------



## Obfuscation

If they get him to do an event & TV: vs Adam Cole & vs Strong would be great.

Strong is the obvious choice as that's his role w/the company right now. Although I'd actually appreciate ROH more if I get Jacobs vs Tanahashi.


----------



## Joel Anthony

vs ELGIN :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation

That's the worst option available.


----------



## Snapdragon

HayleySabin said:


> That's the worst option available.


I can't see Jacobs vs Tanahashi working out at all. Why is Elgin the worst option in your opinion? He's been one of the MVPs of 2013 and routinely has one of the best matches on the card. Maybe if Jacobs is motivated it could work.


----------



## Obfuscation

Michael Elgin is garbage.

Lets use our heads here.


----------



## Snapdragon

HayleySabin said:


> Michael Elgin is garbage.
> 
> Lets use our heads here.


If you say so.

I'm curious as to why you think Jacobs vs Tanahashi would be good though. Especially since Jacobs is back as a heel now.


----------



## Chismo

Tanahashi vs. Cole is an obvious choice, but let Tanahashi call the match, plz.


----------



## Concrete

We have someone who only speaks Japanese and only speaks English...CALL IT IN THE RING BROTHER  (This is more a joke based on I wish this was attempted in a general sense not that it was implied)

I don't know if Elgin is garbage, probably wouldn't go that far with too many people, but he needs to be reigned in. I'd say he had a match in 2CW against Rhino that was just this nice hoss battle without any really BS. And I've seen him have other god sub-15 minute matches in the past where he wasn't trying to throw 5 powerbombs or have a strike exchange where selling isn't a part of the dance. Problem is I wouldn't put Tanahashi down as a SUPER worker either so he wouldn't be a guy to reign many people in. 

Jacobs getting the shot would be the oddest thing in my opinion. Not that he isn't talented it would just be odd for JIMMY JACOBS to be in the match. Strong seems to get a shot at the outside names 1st or 2nd so that isn't a far fetched idea whatsoever.


----------



## Snapdragon

I've heard it's easier to put matches together with Japanese wrestlers than Luchadors even though Japanese is a lot farther from English than Spanish is.

But yeah I can't see Jacobs vs Tanahashi at all. Jacobs has never really worked a style suited for Puro.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

What about Hero or AJ vs. Tanahashi


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Obfuscation

Jimmy Jacobs - still the most underrated guy on the indies.

A shame.


----------



## Defrost

Concrete said:


> We have someone who only speaks Japanese and only speaks English...CALL IT IN THE RING BROTHER  (This is more a joke based on I wish this was attempted in a general sense not that it was implied)


Tanahashi can speak English to some extent. The Gaijin say so, and on TV he has spoken a hilarious form of broken English more than once.


----------



## Snapdragon

HayleySabin said:


> Jimmy Jacobs - still the most underrated guy on the indies.
> 
> A shame.


Nobody is saying Jacobs isn't a great wrestler. But as I said it'd be a huge styles clash for him to face Tanahashi and not in a good way. Jacobs being unmotivated for a long period of time didn't really help either. He's found his second wind in 2013 however and has put on stellar matches.


----------



## KingCrash

You would be taking a chance on Jacobs & Tanahashi either having a great match or crashing & burning but if you wanted an out of the box match for maybe a second show featuring an underrated yet dependable guy that'd be the one. If you only have him for one night then you'd do vs. Cole or Hero (if AJ is on the same show he's probably locked in to a match) or Strong. Elgin wouldn't be on my short list as he's had as many meh matches with guests as good ones.

SBG was alright this week, Everett looked decent in his match while I still can't tell about Hanson because the match was a squash as it should have been, the tag match was fine while Ciampa/Young was a bit boring.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

I don't get the Elgin love. Maybe I missed something because I jumped back into ROH 2 months ago and missed 6-8 months prior to that (though I did read reviews and results of the shows), but I haven't anything that shows he's the best wrestler on the roster and deserves to be the world champion over Cole.



HayleySabin said:


> Jimmy Jacobs - still the most underrated guy on the indies.
> 
> A shame.


As weird as this might sound, but I think his mic work is hurting him. There aren't that many great talkers on the ROH roster and because of that I think ROH wants to use Jimmy Jacobs more as a mouthpiece than wrestler.


----------



## Obfuscation

A valid point, as unusual as it sounds. Using his talents as a way to hold him down for "in ring success". But Jimmy having that quality in high demand coupled w/his wrestling ability is more of a reason why I'm surprised ROH doesn't use him in a stronger capacity. AOTF was so much vindication for his work. He got to be in the limelight w/both his character work & wrestling. Ever since he returned I haven't expected much to reciprocate his highest point w/the company. Suppose being the mouthpiece and in a sense, leader, of The Decade is the next best option.


----------



## Lazyking

Tanahashi would make that ROH show must see for me.

I love Tanahashi.


----------



## SAMCRO

ROH has a real hard on for heel stables don't they? It seems like every time one ends they immediately create a new one, and Jimmy Jacobs must be a part of every one of them. They tried to make a face stable of sorts with Outlaws inc but the audience got real tired of their shit so now they're a heel stable, go figure.

I just find it funny how every time Jacobs is left out in the cold after his stable breaks up he goes through a redemption phase but then instantly flips back to being a heel in another stable. If ROH actually trusts Jacobs in the future after this decade group goes they'll look extremely stupid.


----------



## daulten780

When's the AJ vs Strong match on tv?


----------



## captainzombie

daulten780 said:


> When's the AJ vs Strong match on tv?


In 2 weeks.


----------



## RDEvans

I'm gonna say it now please don't give Elgin a mic ROH. I can't take him seriously at all when he does a promo, just let him be a silent monster.


----------



## EmbassyForever

I thought Jay/Fish from this weeks episode was really good.


----------



## KingCrash

It was a decent tv match but I think it looked better than it was due to the rest of the show being bad.


----------



## bruser11

daulten780 said:


> When's the AJ vs Strong match on tv?


i just watched it and wow one of them blotched the finish and strong landed hard on his head


----------



## Obfuscation

Again? Strong slightly landed on his noggin in their last ROH match back in 2005. Guessing we know who's at fault here.


----------



## goldengod

i thought he broke his NECK!


----------



## USAUSA1

Strong made a mistake


----------



## Snapdragon

HayleySabin said:


> Again? Strong slightly landed on his noggin in their last ROH match back in 2005. Guessing we know who's at fault here.


The consensus seems to be that Strong did it on purpose to finish the match the same way they did their last match.


----------



## RobVanDingus

That was ugly. 

Strong could have been hurt pretty bad.


----------



## somerandomfan

I doubt that was intentional, I think it seems to be a case of Strong not knowing how to take the move. Through the whole thing it seemed like he was making things more difficult for AJ than if the move had gone smoothly, topped off by turning his head the wrong way. Someone needs to forward this video to Roddy.


----------



## Snapdragon

somerandomfan said:


> I doubt that was intentional, I think it seems to be a case of Strong not knowing how to take the move. Through the whole thing it seemed like he was making things more difficult for AJ than if the move had gone smoothly, topped off by turning his head the wrong way. Someone needs to forward this video to Roddy.


Strong's a 10+ year veteran who has wrestled AJ before, I'd be extremely surprised if he didn't know how to take a Styles Clash.


----------



## SAMCRO

I'm really getting tired of Bennett and Maria doing these stupid little digs at CM Punk. Maria and Punk dated like 5 years ago, its old fucking news and Punk's had like 3 girlfriends since then. So these stupid little ribs, like "Best in The Universe" and now using the Anaconda Vise is just stupid. Its not like this is leading to Bennett vs Punk cause CM Punk is never gonna come to ROH. 

Honestly can the dude do something other than be like "Hey Punk i'm banging your ex! haha!" its seriously getting embarrassing. How long is Bennett gonna continue to do these shots at Punk? I mean it would be one thing if Punk had just Broken up with her but its been over 5 fucking years, its a little late for these ribs dude.


----------



## Snapdragon

SAMCRO said:


> I'm really getting tired of Bennett and Maria doing these stupid little digs at CM Punk. Maria and Punk dated like 5 years ago, its old fucking news and Punk's had like 3 girlfriends since then. So these stupid little ribs, like "Best in The Universe" and now using the Anaconda Vise is just stupid. Its not like this is leading to Bennett vs Punk cause CM Punk is never gonna come to ROH.
> 
> Honestly can the dude do something other than be like "Hey Punk i'm banging your ex! haha!" its seriously getting embarrassing. How long is Bennett gonna continue to do these shots at Punk? I mean it would be one thing if Punk had just Broken up with her but its been over 5 fucking years, its a little late for these ribs dude.


You know Punk and Maria are still friends right? I doubt it's being done maliciously. It's just to get heat (based on reactions from fans it seems to be working).


----------



## SAMCRO

Snapdragon said:


> You know Punk and Maria are still friends right? I doubt it's being done maliciously. It's just to get heat (based on reactions from fans it seems to be working).


Um yeah i know how wrestling works. I'm just talking about Bennett's character. And as i said its been over 5 years and they're doing this, its just stupid. Bennett might as well just insult the crowds hometown if he wants easy cheap heat, at least it wouldn't be as stupid as ribbing Punk from a relationship from 5 years ago. See thats what i mean, its cheap heat and he just keeps doing it like its gonna build to something, well its not. 

Whenever Bennett is floating around not in a feud he just does these lame shots at Punk, i mean gets some new fucking material man. Its gonna start looking really lame when you're still doing this 5 years from now. Surely Bennett could find another way to get heat other than these petty shots at Punk.


----------



## Snapdragon

Maybe he's just a Tenzan fan? But that's out of the question I'm sure.


----------



## somerandomfan

Snapdragon said:


> Strong's a 10+ year veteran who has wrestled AJ before, I'd be extremely surprised if he didn't know how to take a Styles Clash.


I want to agree and I'm not denying that Strong is a good wrestler, I just have my concerns about him knowing how to take the Styles Clash by the fact he leaned his head (and to a lesser degree torso) forwards when he needed to go back.


----------



## Snapdragon

somerandomfan said:


> I want to agree and I'm not denying that Strong is a good wrestler, I just have my concerns about him knowing how to take the Styles Clash by the fact he leaned his head (and to a lesser degree torso) forwards when he needed to go back.


Like I said a lot of people seem to be under the assumption he did it intentionally to re-do the finish from their match at Fate of an Angel.


----------



## SAMCRO

Snapdragon said:


> Like I said a lot of people seem to be under the assumption he did it intentionally to re-do the finish from their match at Fate of an Angel.


Why would he risk a sever injury by redoing an ending from a previous match? It makes no sense.


----------



## somerandomfan

Snapdragon said:


> Like I said a lot of people seem to be under the assumption he did it intentionally to re-do the finish from their match at Fate of an Angel.


I'm not bashing anyone but that has got to be one of the most illogical theories I've ever heard. Even if it were true that would be a terrible idea on Roddy's behalf. Why intentionally put yourself at an extremely high risk to break your neck and possibly even paralyze yourself just to recreate a moment from a past botch? (I'm assuming it was a botch similar to this, I personally haven't seen much of past ROH, I just got into it mid last year)

I'm glad he wasn't seriously injured in that accident because that could have ended up much worse than it already was.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Has AJ showed up on the ROH tv show yet? 

I'm not a ring side member so I get the episodes on the Thursday after it airs on TV. 

Would not wanna miss that because I'm a huge Styles fan. I have little faith in ROH being able to use Styles well but if they can somehow pull it off he'd be a great addition to their roster if they can bring him back for every taping and use him at the PPVs.


----------



## somerandomfan

He just showed up on this past episode. You'll be getting it on Thursday.


----------



## Snapdragon

SAMCRO said:


> Why would he risk a sever injury by redoing an ending from a previous match? It makes no sense.


Makes more sense to me than Roddy not knowing how to take the move. It's probably the easiest move in wrestling to take. Hell TNA did the "head tucked in" finish with AJ vs Stevie Richards to explain him off TV,


----------



## Obfuscation

SAMCRO said:


> I'm really getting tired of Bennett and Maria doing these stupid little digs at CM Punk. Maria and Punk dated like 5 years ago, its old fucking news and Punk's had like 3 girlfriends since then. So these stupid little ribs, like "Best in The Universe" and now using the Anaconda Vise is just stupid. Its not like this is leading to Bennett vs Punk cause CM Punk is never gonna come to ROH.
> 
> Honestly can the dude do something other than be like "Hey Punk i'm banging your ex! haha!" its seriously getting embarrassing. How long is Bennett gonna continue to do these shots at Punk? I mean it would be one thing if Punk had just Broken up with her but its been over 5 fucking years, its a little late for these ribs dude.


It's Mike Bennett. Who's been floating around the moment he showed up. It's all they have for him.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Snapdragon said:


> Strong's a 10+ year veteran who has wrestled AJ before, I'd be extremely surprised if he didn't know how to take a Styles Clash.


AJ blamed Strong in a recent interview and said even Roddy would agree that he screwed up.


----------



## Obfuscation

That's a move that's been botched more than once. Kazarian's scary head drop in 2003 rings a bell.


----------



## Black

Haven't been able to watch the last tapings, been pretty busy. I'll try to catch 'em tomorrow. Can't wait to see AJ's return.

And, regarding the Styles Clash botch... yes, it was obviously Strong's fault, he shouldn't have tucked his head. Kinda surprises me though, because he has taken the move before. Not sure if he was trying something new or he just blatantly forgot.


----------



## Chismo

I remember the late Bison Smith almost decapitating Ogawa with Styles Clash in NOAH. Ogawa was injured for a whole year because of it. That move can be very life threatening if both sides don't cooperate extremely well.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

If I'm remembering correctly, in the interview I mentioned before, AJ said the Styles Clash is one of the easiest moves to take. I thought it was ridiculous because while it may not be the most difficult or hardest bump, I would imagine it's still a weird move to take if you aren't used to it.


----------



## malek

I guess that instincts from wrestler receiving the move, and hanging upside down must make him tug his head in. And there are few that reacted instinctively over the years.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Hanson vs Everett was awesome. Short and sweet. 

Bennett vs Alexander was fine, but the Maria/Punk thing is really pathetic. And once again Alexander's looking like a geek.. thought his booking will be better after C&C. Looks like I'm wrong.

Strong vs Styles was good. Not as good as I hoped, but still solid. The post-match beatdown was pointless.


----------



## KingCrash

They might build up Alexander as a guy learning how to not be in a tag team and breakout later in the year. As for Bennett and Maria, at this point Maria is more valuable to them than Bennett but you have to have one to get the other so they need something for him to do.


----------



## Snapdragon

EmbassyForever said:


> Hanson vs Everett was awesome. Short and sweet.
> 
> Bennett vs Alexander was fine, but the Maria/Punk thing is really pathetic. And once again Alexander's looking like a geek.. thought his booking will be better after C&C. Looks like I'm wrong.
> 
> Strong vs Styles was good. Not as good as I hoped, but still solid. The post-match beatdown was pointless.


How'd Alexander look like a geek? He lost a super competitive match against a guy who is coming off the best match of his career.

Alexander looked great in defeat and wasn't hurt at all.


----------



## admiremyclone

Just signed up to the ROH website so I can watch the weekly shows. I'm completely new to ROH and have NO IDEA who any of them are.

Anyone want to give me a really quick recap on who is worth watching? Just starting Hanson vs Everett.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Jimmy Jacobs spear through the ropes on TD Thomas... GOT DAMN... that was nasty.


----------



## Obfuscation

admiremyclone said:


> Just signed up to the ROH website so I can watch the weekly shows. I'm completely new to ROH and have NO IDEA who any of them are.
> 
> Anyone want to give me a really quick recap on who is worth watching? Just starting Hanson vs Everett.


Adam Cole
Jimmy Jacobs
Roderick Strong
Chris Hero
Kevin Steen
Jay Briscoe (usually only in singles)
Paul London (whenever he appears)

Those are the consistent cats on the current ROH roster. Someone like Matt Taven is fun too. I'm a fan of his, so I'll give him a plug. There could be hope for guys like Hanson & Everett if they stick around. The latter mostly implied.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

Why is Taven a face now without Truth Martini by his side? Seems kind of dumb to split those two apart


----------



## Chismo

Strong/AJ ***1/4

ROH has THE worst announcing team.


----------



## RDEvans

Double post


----------



## RDEvans

BKKsoulcity said:


> Why is Taven a face now without Truth Martini by his side? Seems kind of dumb to split those two apart


Probably so Taven doesn't look like a shadow in the background anymore. I honestly forgot taven was tv champion at the time last year since the focus was mainly on Martini and the hotties


----------



## RoosterSmith

Really disappointed in the first AJ Styles episode. 

I was bitching about the WWE recently, how every match they do doesn't have any direction, feud or importance. 

That what ROH did here. Although I really liked the first match, might be the match of the month so far ...

Bennett Vs. Alexander was just lame. I can do one match that's just for sake of having a match. But two? 

And then it was the same with Strong. I get that strong and his group are gunning for people they feel don't deserve the spotlight ...

But it was just so par for the wrestling course. Good guy wins. Bad guys jump him. 

I don't know what I was expecting from AJ. A speech? Some objective in ROH? 

I don't know. Something. 





malek said:


> I guess that instincts from wrestler receiving the move, and hanging upside down must make him tug his head in. And there are few that reacted instinctively over the years.


yeah, i think this is accurate. It's a weird situation. I guess Styles just has to do the move, and hope whoever's underneath him gets it right. Because most times, tucking the chin is the way to go right?


----------



## Sykova

Why did Hanson go over Rowe?

And what is Elgins deal with the prospects?


----------



## Snapdragon

RoosterSmith said:


> Really disappointed in the first AJ Styles episode.
> 
> I was bitching about the WWE recently, how every match they do doesn't have any direction, feud or importance.
> 
> That what ROH did here. Although I really liked the first match, might be the match of the month so far ...
> 
> Bennett Vs. Alexander was just lame. I can do one match that's just for sake of having a match. But two?
> 
> And then it was the same with Strong. I get that strong and his group are gunning for people they feel don't deserve the spotlight ...
> 
> But it was just so par for the wrestling course. Good guy wins. Bad guys jump him.
> 
> I don't know what I was expecting from AJ. A speech? Some objective in ROH?
> 
> I don't know. Something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, i think this is accurate. It's a weird situation. I guess Styles just has to do the move, and hope whoever's underneath him gets it right. Because most times, tucking the chin is the way to go right?


The point of Bennett/Alexander was to get Bennett's new finisher over after he was stripped of the Piledriver.

Why don't Strong, Jacobs and Whitmer deserve some spotlight? There's enough to go around.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

RoosterSmith said:


> And then it was the same with Strong. I get that strong and his group are gunning for people they feel don't deserve the spotlight ...
> 
> But it was just so par for the wrestling course. Good guy wins. Bad guys jump him.


Get used to it. This is how Delirious books heel stables : Make them randomly appear => Make them look like geeks => Make them randomly disappear.
It's been 1 month? They already mean dick? Yeah, everything goes according to plan.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Are we supposed to take the Decade as a serious, top threat? Even ignoring the stereotypical booking, they come off as a midcard group.


----------



## Obfuscation

Chismo said:


> ROH has THE worst announcing team.


Amen to that. Unbearable. Like honestly.


----------



## ByTor

Hanson is my new wrestling obsession. That is all.


----------



## Snapdragon

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Are we supposed to take the Decade as a serious, top threat? Even ignoring the stereotypical booking, they come off as a midcard group.


Former World Champion and 2nd Triple Crown Champ in Roddy
Former 4 time Tag Champ in BJ
Former 5 time Tag Champ in Jimmy

All 3 have been around on/off for 10 years. I'd say yeah they are a threat.


----------



## Snapdragon

MTheBehemoth said:


> Get used to it. This is how Delirious books heel stables : Make them randomly appear => Make them look like geeks => Make them randomly disappear.
> It's been 1 month? They already mean dick? Yeah, everything goes according to plan.


I welcome you to find me a heel stable that's been booked differently in wrestling. Every heel stable does post match beatdowns.


----------



## KingCrash

Snapdragon said:


> Former World Champion and 2nd Triple Crown Champ in Roddy
> Former 4 time Tag Champ in BJ
> Former 5 time Tag Champ in Jimmy
> 
> All 3 have been around on/off for 10 years. I'd say yeah they are a threat.


Not really. Before Jimmy's short but good face run he was a member of the most useless heel group in 2013, Whitmer was the most forgettable member of the other side until the injury and Strong at this point is "special attraction" match guy. It feels like a forced stable just to do it because they don't know what else to do with them. Shame because they could have used Jimmy as the underdog fighting face, maybe carrying the tv title for a bit giving good match (because the last two guys that have held it certainly haven't).


----------



## RoosterSmith

MTheBehemoth said:


> Get used to it. This is how Delirious books heel stables : Make them randomly appear => Make them look like geeks => Make them randomly disappear.
> It's been 1 month? They already mean dick? Yeah, everything goes according to plan.


Yeah, i get ya.



Snapdragon said:


> The point of Bennett/Alexander was to get Bennett's new finisher over after he was stripped of the Piledriver.
> 
> Why don't Strong, Jacobs and Whitmer deserve some spotlight? There's enough to go around.


Everybody desearves spotlight. Everybody. Love all three of those guys.

But the problem is the story was boring. repetitive. ROH is the third biggest company in the states and its not even the tenth most excitng in my opinion.

That's the problem, nothing to do with those guys getting tv time, i'm rooting for them.

The story here was supposed to be AJ coming back home.

Instead it just felt like Rhino or Val Venis doing a random appearance in CWE. The same level of excitment and the same style of booking.


----------



## Romangirl252

I started watching ring of honor and only seen three shows...it comes on every Saturday on channel 20 at 10 pm


----------



## Joel Anthony

RoosterSmith said:


> Instead it just felt like Rhino or Val Venis doing a random appearance in CWE. The same level of excitment and the same style of booking.


That's the problem with all of the "indies"/not WWE or TNA companies in America today. Everyone works everywhere. And it's been happening really since the demise of ECW. When ECW was the BIG TIME minor league company, all of its wrestlers were ECW. They didn't do SMW, NWA, etc. on the side, not the big players. You weren't going to see Sabu, Shane Douglas, RVD, Taz, Tommy Dreamer, etc in other companies. If they did it was for an angle.

Nowadays, for ex., Chris Hero is in like 30 different promotions since leaving WWE. 20 years ago, he would have came back to ROH and ROH alone.



Romangirl252 said:


> I started watching ring of honor and only seen three shows...it comes on every Saturday on channel 20 at 10 pm


Feels good to have an alternative, huh? 

Even if ROH is a third of what it was in 2005, it still gives a lot of today's casual fans in their TV regions an insight in to something they've never seen before; a real indy style program. 

BTW, I thought Maria's promo on tonight's episode was pretty good. 

Corino had me rolling when he was eating the chocolates she knocked out of RT's hands after the match.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Snapdragon said:


> Former World Champion and 2nd Triple Crown Champ in Roddy
> Former 4 time Tag Champ in BJ
> Former 5 time Tag Champ in Jimmy
> 
> All 3 have been around on/off for 10 years. I'd say yeah they are a threat.


They don't come off as threatening to me and I don't think they're booked as major threats either. They come off as side/filler distraction to keep guys like Hero and Styles from being the main challengers to the world title.


----------



## Wagg

who's the other chick that came with Scarlett Bordeaux?


----------



## Romangirl252

Joel Anthony said:


> That's the problem with all of the "indies"/not WWE or TNA companies in America today. Everyone works everywhere. And it's been happening really since the demise of ECW. When ECW was the BIG TIME minor league company, all of its wrestlers were ECW. They didn't do SMW, NWA, etc. on the side, not the big players. You weren't going to see Sabu, Shane Douglas, RVD, Taz, Tommy Dreamer, etc in other companies. If they did it was for an angle.
> 
> Nowadays, for ex., Chris Hero is in like 30 different promotions since leaving WWE. 20 years ago, he would have came back to ROH and ROH alone.
> 
> 
> 
> Feels good to have an alternative, huh?
> 
> Even if ROH is a third of what it was in 2005, it still gives a lot of today's casual fans in their TV regions an insight in to something they've never seen before; a real indy style program.
> 
> BTW, I thought Maria's promo on tonight's episode was pretty good.
> 
> Corino had me rolling when he was eating the chocolates she knocked out of RT's hands after the match.


yeah it was...I liked the last match of the night with the tag teams


----------



## Snapdragon

Wagg said:


> who's the other chick that came with Scarlett Bordeaux?


Seleziya Sparx

She's a Canadian wrestler that works for AIW as well.

They had a third Hoopla hottie named Kasey Ray who was Matt Taven's girlfriend.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

So AJ is now a roster member? Will AJ and Hero wrestle?


----------



## Obfuscation

KingCrash said:


> Not really. Before Jimmy's short but good face run he was a member of the most useless heel group in 2013, Whitmer was the most forgettable member of the other side until the injury and Strong at this point is "special attraction" match guy. It feels like a forced stable just to do it because they don't know what else to do with them. Shame because they could have used Jimmy as the underdog fighting face, maybe carrying the tv title for a bit giving good match (because the last two guys that have held it certainly haven't).


Unfortunately this is all true.

Jimmy shouldn't have returned to being a heel. There was no need for it. Is he good in that role? Of course. Although, when the content behind it is so lazy and non-threatening, what is the reason to really care? This isn't AOTF stuff. Jimmy remaining the plucky babyface who got his job back, rocking and rolling up and down the card would have been a good fit. ROH must have got tired booking three different guys they had no clue w/what to do, so they lumped them together to make it easier. Bleh.

Didn't expect Whitmer back, so him floating around some more is whatever. And Strong. Sheesh. I guess he doesn't mind the payday, b/c that's a company who hasn't had a clue in what to do w/him the moment he lost the strap to Edwards in 2011.


----------



## Snapdragon

HayleySabin said:


> Unfortunately this is all true.
> 
> Jimmy shouldn't have returned to being a heel. There was no need for it. Is he good in that role? Of course. Although, when the content behind it is so lazy and non-threatening, what is the reason to really care? This isn't AOTF stuff. Jimmy remaining the plucky babyface who got his job back, rocking and rolling up and down the card would have been a good fit. ROH must have got tired booking three different guys they had no clue w/what to do, so they lumped them together to make it easier. Bleh.
> 
> Didn't expect Whitmer back, so him floating around some more is whatever. And Strong. Sheesh. I guess he doesn't mind the payday, b/c that's a company who hasn't had a clue in what to do w/him the moment he lost the strap to Edwards in 2011.


Jimmy isn't a very good as a babyface in my personal opinion. I think he works a lot better when he's in control of a match. I don't buy him as the plucky underdog.

Roddy's been on pretty much every ROH show nonstop without a break for at least 8+ years. He's done everything there is to do in the company. At least he finally has a role now. I did enjoy his feud with Adam Cole last year.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

creep. said:


> So AJ is now a roster member? Will AJ and Hero wrestle?


AJ is taking dates from them, but I don't think he has signed a (long term) contract with them.


----------



## Chismo

Is London still in ROH and healthy? Because I wanna see a rematch with AJ.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

I think London is still working with them. He was supposed to face Strong, but Roddy wasn't cleared by the doctors.


----------



## Snapdragon

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I think London is still working with them. He was supposed to face Strong, but Roddy wasn't cleared by the doctors.


You're forgetting that London was supposed to wrestle Cedric but his flight got cancelled due to weather.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

> - Ring of Honor's Joe Koff recently appeared on Live Audio Wrestling, here are the highlights…
> 
> Koff on the Matt Hardy and Reby Sky incident:
> "It did appear on TMZ and it did happen. Of course, it happened so much earlier than it was finally reported. You know, I gotta tell you something, John, there was really not a lot about it. I saw the stuff on TMZ and I saw a couple of Facebook comments about Matt wrestling in Philadelphia. I think it was really not a big deal. I don't have a position on that. I think that charges were dropped. You never want to get involved in domestic spats and domestic relationship and domestic disputes, but if a court of law or the judicial system could find no fault with it, I don't feel that's something we necessarily have to take a stance on. I'm not sherking that. I think the fact that C.M. Punk said he wasn't going to wrestle for WWE or when that story came out right around that same time, I think it kind of overshadowed it... I think had the outcome had been different from a judicial standpoint or a charge standpoint, I can't say, but really it was a domestic battle that got... You know, they're two wrestlers, they're probably two physical people."


fpalm

And this man freaked out over Jay's Twitter stuff? Dat PR-master.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Snapdragon said:


> You're forgetting that London was supposed to wrestle Cedric but his flight got cancelled due to weather.


I didn't forget.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> AJ is taking dates from them, but I don't think he has signed a (long term) contract with them.


Oh ok, thanks. I saw that thread about AJ not being signed to any company. That's a damn shame after all the work he's put in to making TNA relevant (helping them, I mean)


----------



## KingCrash

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Oh ok, thanks. I saw that thread about AJ not being signed to any company. That's a damn shame after all the work he's put in to making TNA relevant (helping them, I mean)


I figure he's waiting on when Jarrett can get his promotion up enough to start lining up wrestlers and offering contracts before locking into anything long term. I wonder if ROH's announcement is a deal with NJPW for shows will they get guys like AJ & London on the shows?


----------



## MTheBehemoth

KingCrash said:


> I figure he's waiting on when Jarrett can get his promotion up enough to start lining up wrestlers and offering contracts before locking into anything long term. I wonder if ROH's announcement is a deal with NJPW for shows will they get guys like AJ & London on the shows?


Tanahashi and Okada at Border Wars. It's pretty obvious at this point. Wonder who's gonna put them over. Probably Elgin, LOL.

Couldn't care less about Styles right now. His post-TNA run has been a disappointment so far


----------



## EmbassyForever

MTheBehemoth said:


> Probably Elgin, LOL.


Don't forget Strong.

It's always Strong.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Awesome show this week. Everett and Alexander put on one heck of a display. Crowd loved it and so did I. That's the type of shit I want to see when I watch a show. 

Strong was doing commentary and when Cedric hit a corner dropkick he shouts: "Shades of the late great Austin Aries!"

Kelly: "He's dead?!"

Strong: "No he's just not here anymore."

Corino: "He'll be back!"

:lmao

Looks like they're setting up Alexander vs O'Reilly which should be good.

Steen vs O'Reilly was more of a classic wrestling match. More psychology driven. Loved the aftermath with Compton and Steen. Anticipating those two locking up. 

Can't wait to see the Anniversary show fallout.

How far back is ROH on TV with their true schedule? It seems like they're maybe a few weeks or a month behind. Tough to stay away from spoilers because I love being surprised by what I see.


----------



## SAMCRO

Why is it nearly all indy wrestlers wear kickpads? I know theres some who don't but there is some who wear them and never throws a kick. Even Steen was wearing them for a while and he very rarely throws a kick. I dunno it just bugs me how theres so much indy guys in trunks with kickpads, its almost like you get handed kickpads and trunks when you go into the indy's.

It just seems like the casual indy wrestler is a short guy in trunks and kickpads.


----------



## Joel Anthony

I blame Jericho. And then Punk and Bryan. 

Didn't they start in Japan though? Kawada was the first?


----------



## Romangirl252

Loved the show last night


----------



## BornBad

Hope it's a TV Taping


----------



## Mikey2Likely

4hisdamnself said:


> Hope it's a TV Taping


Going to this show, Got 2nd row tickets and its my first ROH show live. I am very excited, and now even more so that I know the main event! :ex:


----------



## Joel Anthony

Wonder if they'll ever come back to Florida. :/


----------



## Leather Rebel

Hi everyone. I approach to you with a honest question. How can I start to watch ROH? I'm totally new to this company, and want to follow it for now (I follow WWE and TNA. I'll like to follow others, but I can't for time issues).


----------



## Obfuscation

Also signed: their world champ. :hayden3

That's good to know.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Did they give Maria higher billing than Cole in that poster?


----------



## Leather Rebel

So, I started watching ROH with the 12 Annyversary show, and was really amazing! ROH have a weekly show or works in another way? I wanna' follow it now, ever.


----------



## Romangirl252

I missed Saturday show on channel 20...what happen?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> So, I started watching ROH with the 12 Annyversary show, and was really amazing! ROH have a weekly show or works in another way? I wanna' follow it now, ever.


They have a weekly show. You can watch it on their site.



Romangirl252 said:


> I missed Saturday show on channel 20...what happen?


You can watch the show on the ROH site.


----------



## Romangirl252

ok thanks


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Eddie Kingston reviews some ROH promos and talks some shit:


----------



## Obfuscation

Thoughts on Adam Cole:

_"I don't know rather to fuck or fight you."_

Kingston continuing being the best.


----------



## KingCrash

There is only one Eddie Kingston. Just wish he and Homicide's matches would match what he does elsewhere and his promos.

A little weird that fuck and shit aren't bleeped but white boys is.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

I think 'fuck' was bleeped twice, but yeah it's weird what they choose to censor.


----------



## Obfuscation

Apparently racially defining a wrestler is more of a no-no in ROH than any profanity happens to be.

Seconded the wish that Kingston's matches would match what they normally should, but I'm at least glad he's still himself in all areas. Aka being awesome.


----------



## Sazer Ramon

Anybody else get there tickets to the ROH JAPAN show at Hammerstein Ballroom?


----------



## CZWRUBE

HayleySabin said:


> Apparently racially defining a wrestler is more of a no-no in ROH than any profanity happens to be.
> 
> Seconded the wish that Kingston's matches would match what they normally should, but I'm at least glad he's still himself in all areas. Aka being awesome.


I don't think Eddie could ever be anything but himself. and thats a Good thing!!


----------



## SAMCRO

Anyone else think Adam Cole needs a new finisher? That cross armed German Suplex doesn't have much impact to it. It looked especially weak in his match against Hero. I know he uses the figure four alot but i think he needs a replacement for the Florida Key, he needs a finisher with more impact. I'd say start using that low level super kick more to finish guys.


----------



## RDEvans

SAMCRO said:


> Anyone else think Adam Cole needs a new finisher? That cross armed German Suplex doesn't have much impact to it. It looked especially weak in his match against Hero. I know he uses the figure four alot but i think he needs a replacement for the Florida Keys, he needs a finisher with more impact. I'd say start using that low level super kick more to finish guys.


Agreed, The Florida key is a pretty weak finisher. I'd like him to use the Panama sunrise again, it's a more serious and legit looking finisher imo. IDK why he hasn't used it in ROH much


----------



## Even Flow

Ladder War V has been added to Supercard of Honor in New Orleans.

Jay Briscoe vs Adam Cole to determine who the real ROH World Champ is.


----------



## Snapdragon

RDEvans said:


> Agreed, The Florida key is a pretty weak finisher. I'd like him to use the Panama sunrise again, it's a more serious and legit looking finisher imo. IDK why he hasn't used it in ROH much


He's won several matches with it


----------



## Obfuscation

Adam Cole doesn't need to change his finisher.


----------



## ByTor

SAMCRO said:


> Anyone else think Adam Cole needs a new finisher? That cross armed German Suplex doesn't have much impact to it. It looked especially weak in his match against Hero.


I didn't like it against Hero either but I'll reserve final judgment until I see him use it on a smaller guy. It may have just looked bad because Hero had several inches on Cole and didn't go up for the move the way Edge & Orton used to do for Benoit. Yeah, I'll blame Hero for now. I usually do blame Hero.


----------



## THECHAMPION

Even Flow said:


> Ladder War V has been added to Supercard of Honor in New Orleans.
> 
> Jay Briscoe vs Adam Cole to determine who the real ROH World Champ is.


Much as I did when WWE united their titles I'm rooting for each guy to go up and come down with the other man's belt.


----------



## Chismo

Cole's been exposed as a totally average singles wrestler lately, IMO. In the last 10-12 months, that is. Almost everything in his moveset reeks of randomness.


----------



## KweeWee

Chismo said:


> Cole's been exposed as a totally average singles wrestler lately, IMO. In the last 10-12 months, that is. Almost everything in his moveset reeks of randomness.


He's in his early 20s and is wrestling for ROH. Being "exposed" is ridiculously harsh. He's not currently on form. In PWG he's been awesome.


----------



## ninetwentyfour

KweeWee said:


> He's in his early 20s and is wrestling for ROH. Being "exposed" is ridiculously harsh. He's not currently on form. In PWG he's been awesome.


His extended singles have been completely average everywhere.


----------



## ROHFan19

ninetwentyfour said:


> His extended singles have been completely average everywhere.


Lol we're really calling Adam Cole average now. SMH. There's a reason why he's the World Champ of the 2 biggest Indys in the USA.


----------



## ninetwentyfour

ROHFan19 said:


> Lol we're really calling Adam Cole average now. SMH. There's a reason why he's the World Champ of the 2 biggest Indys in the USA.


I didn't call Adam Cole average. I called his extended singles average. 

You can be an average wrestler and have other things going for you, that carry you. It's how pro wrestling works.


----------



## Snapdragon

Chismo said:


> Cole's been exposed as a totally average singles wrestler lately, IMO. In the last 10-12 months, that is. Almost everything in his moveset reeks of randomness.


You're confusing that with wrestling like a heel.

Surprise! Someone on the indies knows how to properly wrestle like a heel. Cole has been one of the few great heels on the indies that knows how to properly wrestle as a heel and still get major heat.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Finally watched the episode for last week, my impressions (remember, I'm new at ROH):

*Positive:*

+ Really like the tag match. Very dinamic and well paced. For what I understood, the N° 1 contender allied himself with the two winner, right?
+ Lethal/Ciampa was another great match. Very well worked, going for less to high, and Taven was ok in the comments. I really like that Martini guy.
+ I really like that Adam Cole/ Jay Briscoe feud. Both guys have personality and are very good, so I want to see much more of them.

*Neutral:*

~ For what I understand, Kevin Steen is a huge deal in the indy scene, and I can't judge him properly because I'm a noob still, but I never like Homicide and that guy Kingston doesn't make anything for me.

*Negative:*

- If someone can explain me this will be really nice, but how they records for TV works? Last 2 weeks we're recaps of the annyversary, and Cole says that Briscoe defeated him in Texas, was a house show or another thing? I don't like the feeling of losing part of the storie.

7/10 My first ROH tv show was good, and I give them credit for being a just a 50 minutes one.


----------



## KingCrash

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> - If someone can explain me this will be really nice, but how they records for TV works? Last 2 weeks we're recaps of the annyversary, and Cole says that Briscoe defeating him in Texas, was a house show or another thing? I don't like the feeling of losing part of the storie.


ROH does TV tapings, but they also do recaps of big events and house shows to supplement what they tape since they don't do enough tapings to fill out the year.


----------



## Leather Rebel

RoH TV 22/03/2014:

*Positive:*

+ Everything. The 3 vs 3 was amazing. Adrenaline Rush and Everett we're really hot, and Decade was just behind them, a great spotfest. That promo of Michael Elgin was good.
So RoH have some silly gimmicks like Romantic Touch and RD Evans, and I love it, very entertaining and the goofy ending was very funny, also, I really like Silas Young, so more of him, the better. That little teaser of The Fish Tank of the RedDragons with Cheeseburger was great in the way "so bad that is good". Cedric/Page was another good match, I'm really liking the RoH style of mathches. And the MONT was easily the main event, all that four mens we're really impressive, and Maria is always a plus. Hell, The Briscoes are that kind of wrestler that makes you a fan almost instantly.

Nothing *Neutral* or *Negative* last week.

_10/10. _ Maybe is because I'm still newer to RoH, but the show of last week was simply amazing. One question, why the crowd do "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH" when Cole makes anything? :lmao


----------



## ByTor

I've been getting back into ROH of late. I was a big fan of the promotion from 2002-2005. Then I moved onto other things and only watched the occasional match. I'm hoping to hit up the Baltimore show in a few weeks. It would be my first live ROH experience since January 2006.

Thought the opener was laughably bad with The Decade having to sell a bunch of phony looking offense from the babyfaces. Total amateur hour. I want to like The Decade because _Jimmy Jacobs!_ But they haven't done much for me yet. One of the worst matches I saw all year.

The second match might have been even worse. I hope to never see RD Evans on my TV screen again. Johnnie Stewart was a poor man's Ric Flair. RD Evans is a poor man's Johnnie Stewart. This is what a Rockabilly vs. Sal Sincere match would have looked like had it been booked by Vince Russo. Take back what I said about never wanting to see RD Evans again. I'd pay money to see Silas Young whip that jabroni for five minutes straight.

The Fish Bowl was bad sports entertainment. Cheeseburger (I can't believe I just wrote that) might be even worse than RD Evans. Soooo bushleague. I don't really get Bobby Fish either. Is he supposed to be, like, a "tough guy nerd," or something? O'Reilly comes off as a great douchebag though. 

I missed Page/Alexander.

Main event was good. Loved Mark's Blockbuster to the floor. Bennett flying in out of nowhere to spear Mark off the apron through a table was awesome. I'm not sold on Cole yet. Didn't like the Hero match (to be fair, Hero was involved, and he might be my least favorite big indy star ever) and he comes off as a high school kid pretending to be Flair or HHH on promos. His wimpy heel act seems so forced to me. But I did like his finishing sequence with Jay Briscoe here. Each man teased his finisher a few times before Jay put Cole away with the Jay Driller. Good booking putting Jay over leading up to the big one on one ladder match encounter. Though I hate how Jay, the babyface, claims to be the real world champion. Does that seem backwards to anybody else? 

Final Thoughts- Bad show, though the main event is worth a watch. It was up there with Ciampa vs. Young and Ciampa vs. HANSON as the best ROH match I've seen since I started to occasionally watch the promotion again.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Has anyone seen Elgin v Styles? How was it?


----------



## XxTalonxX

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Has anyone seen Elgin v Styles? How was it?


I seen it and I would put it as a candidate for match of the year.


----------



## malek

ByTor said:


> I don't really get Bobby Fish either. Is he supposed to be, like, a "tough guy nerd," or something? .


Think so, and I love how he comes across. For some reason right now he reminds me of Bronn from Game of Thrones HBO series.


----------



## Rhawk

Just caught this on their website, apologies if it's already been talked about.

Source: Future of Honor - 18th April 2014



> Step into the future on April 18th at the very first FUTURE OF HONOR event!
> 
> Our goal is to allow professional wrestlers who are potential Ring of Honor future stars the opportunity to compete in the ring in officially sanctioned ROH matches under the banner FUTURE OF HONOR.
> 
> The FUTURE OF HONOR is a inexpensive event that is completely family friendly. 8 big matches consisting exclusively of ROH seminar/try-out students, ROH Dojo graduates, and select ROH wrestling stars.
> 
> Don't miss your chance to see the next generation of ROH stars! For tickets to FUTURE OF HONOR, click HERE!
> 
> Matches signed include:
> 
> ROH World Championship
> Delirious vs. Adam Cole (c)
> 
> Proving Ground Match
> Jay Diesel vs. ROH World TV Champion Jay Lethal
> 
> Tag Team Challenge Match
> Team Benchmark (Will Ferrara & Bill Daly) vs. 8 time ROH World Tag Team Champions Mark & Jay, THE BRISCOES
> 
> Women of Honor
> Mandy Leon vs. Jenny Rose
> 
> Heavyweight Showdown
> Psycho Mike vs. KONGO
> 
> Tag Team Challenge Match
> Moose & Stokely Hathaway vs. Cheeseburger & Brutal Bob
> 
> 6 Man Tag Team Match
> Sam Shields, Tim Donst & Ken Phoenix vs. Vinny Marseglia, Nick Blackwell & Jimmy Nuts
> 
> One-on-One
> Zizou Middoux vs. #AllEgo
> 
> Plus - Veda Scott at commentary


----------



## Genking48

All I needed to see was *TIM F'N DONST!* :mark:


----------



## Saintpat

Seeing the Delirious promo for his Adam Cole match -- long time since I had seen him and forgot his unintelligible speaking style -- makes me wonder what it's like for guys on the production, camera and announce crews with him talking into their ears.


----------



## TNPunk

Just finished ladder wars, now that is wrestling worth paying for


----------



## CZWRUBE

Saintpat said:


> Seeing the Delirious promo for his Adam Cole match -- long time since I had seen him and forgot his unintelligible speaking style -- makes me wonder what it's like for guys on the production, camera and announce crews with him talking into their ears.


Ummmm you know thats just his character right??!!! Thats not how he really talks!


----------



## Saintpat

CZWRUBE said:


> Ummmm you know thats just his character right??!!! Thats not how he really talks!


That is EXACTLY what he wants you to think.


----------



## Obfuscation

Totally got to see Cole vs Delirious & TIM DONST show up in ROH. Sounds like a good bunch of fun.


----------



## RDEvans

I didn't watch supercard this year, is there a reason why Page and TD are now The Decade's waterboys?


----------



## Snapdragon

RDEvans said:


> I didn't watch supercard this year, is there a reason why Page and TD are now The Decade's waterboys?


Page became their Young Boy at the last Milwaukee show in March. After multiple matches vs the Decade, Jimmy convinced him to not follow Cedric's example and that they could lead him on the right path to future stardom if he hung with them.

At Supercard ACH "hurt" himself after a dive during a 6 man with TD and Everett vs the Decade

TD was alone and got beaten and berated after the match. Jimmy threatened to spike TD but ACH couldn't help him partner. At the TV taping the next day Jimmy convinced TD to join them after ACH left him alone.


----------



## Oakesy

Hello guys, bit of a newb here. I am thinking of getting into watching ROH as I have heard some really good reviews about it, how far would you recommend I go back so I can understand recent storylines in it?

Thanks in advance


----------



## stylesclash360

Oakesy said:


> Hello guys, bit of a newb here. I am thinking of getting into watching ROH as I have heard some really good reviews about it, how far would you recommend I go back so I can understand recent storylines in it?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I think a good place to start is "All Star Extravaganza 5", which is where a tournament to crown a new ROH champion begins. The tourney plays out from July to September. So start with ASE 5, then move on to "Manhattan Mayhem 5" and "Death Before Dishonor 11". That's over 10 hours of wrestling right there.


----------



## XxTalonxX

Did anyone else see the Charm City Sreetfight that happened on ROH TV. When one of the wrestlers took a ladder into the ring it looked like it was made out rubber. The reason why I'm saying this is becuase when one of the wrestlers was thrown on it and then got off of it, it bounced back like nobody was thrown into it at all. When you get the chance to watch it, you'll see what I mean about the ladder looking like it was made of rubber.


----------



## somerandomfan

I'm pretty sure that ladder was made of rubber considering how many times it was bent and sprung back, even before the main spot it was there for.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Can anyone make sense of this weird seating arrangement?


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Elgin vs Styles was fuckin awesome. Face vs face match. I am new at ROH so this was my first show. I plan on going to a live show.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Looks like that's a baseball stadium and probably the show they're doing in Brooklyn or NYC that TNA used to run.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Joel Anthony said:


> Looks like that's a baseball stadium and probably the show they're doing in Brooklyn or NYC that TNA used to run.


Yeah its a baseball stadium in Brooklyn. But I dont understand why we cant sit ringside. It would make the experience a lot better.


----------



## THECHAMPION

I would imagine it's because the team doesn't want a bunch of wrestling fans fucking up their grass and making the field unplayable.


----------



## THECHAMPION

Though counter point:

Maybe don't do wrestling in baseball stadiums.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

^ Thats what I'm saying lol.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Where can I watch Steen vs Generico Ladder WAR ???


----------



## Gretchen

What's Styles' current contract with New Japan? Wondering whether or not & when he could return to ROH.


----------



## Knocks

RFWHC said:


> What's Styles' current contract with New Japan? Wondering whether or not & when he could return to ROH.





> He is the current IWGP Heavyweight Champion and his return to ROH has been nothing short of "phenomenal." And now he is set for even more Ring of Honor events. Don't miss your chance to see AJ STYLES live!
> 
> JUST CONFIRMED: when ROH returns to Toronto on September 6th, AJ Styles will be in action!
> 
> Mark your calendars and make your plans now:
> 
> On August 22nd and 23rd, join us for a gigantic DEATH BEFORE DISHONOR XII weekend in Milwaukee and Chicago Ridge - and AJ Styles will be there both nights! For tickets to Milwaukee, click HERE. And click HERE for your tickets in Chicago Ridge.
> 
> On October 25th, Ring of Honor debuts in Lakeland, FL for a huge television taping - featuring AJ Styles!
> 
> And just confirmed: our Toronto return to Mattamy Athletic Center on September 6th will see even more AJ Styles action! For tickets, click right HERE.


Here we go.


----------



## Gretchen

That's cool. The more AJ Styles is on, the better.


----------



## NasJayz

I want to start watching ROH where/how can I watch it?


----------



## Leon Knuckles

watchwrestling.tv has everything since 2013

roh free membership archive has everything since 2011 (no ppvs)


----------



## NasJayz

Thanks.


----------



## Gretchen

Jay/Bennett from 5/31 was a decent match. Not sure exactly where they'll be going w/ the Briscoes, specifically Jay, after BITW.

Does anybody else find the TV Title scene rather interesting atm?


----------



## Heel To Face

Quick question does anyone know if time warner is carrying the ppv next sunday?


----------



## KingCrash

Time Warner's carrying it live, don't know how many replays they're showing.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

reDRagon vs Bad Influence :ex:
Elgin will (sadly) be going over Cole :no: Worst champ since Xavier!


----------



## Hencheman_21

Wish I could see the PPV. I am really interested to see what surprises they have and what direction they will be going coming out of it.


----------



## SAMCRO

How much is the ppv on sunday?


----------



## KingCrash

24.99 SD I think, maybe five to ten more on HD, and the Ustream feed is the same price as SD.


----------



## Romangirl252

Is it this sunday?


----------



## Obfuscation

Yep.


----------



## Matt Striker

I'm hyped for the ppv. My picks are:

ROH WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP
Adam Cole (c) vs. Michael Elgin
=> Michael Elgin

ROH WORLD TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSHIP!
reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (c) vs. Bad Influence (Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian)
=> Bad Influence

Submission Match!
Roderick Strong vs. Cedric Alexander
=> Cedric Alexander

Tag Team Grudge Match!
The Briscoes (Jay & Mark Briscoe) vs. Matt Hardy & Michael Bennett
The Briscoes

Kevin Steen vs. Silas Young
=> Kevin Steen

ROH WORLD TV CHAMPIONSHIP! Truth Martini will be handcuffed to the ring post!
Jay Lethal (c) vs. Matt Taven
=> Matt Taven

Six Man Mayhem - ROH TV Championship Number 1 Contender!
ACH vs. Tomasso Ciampa vs. Takaaki Watanabe vs. BJ Whitmer vs. TD Thomas vs. Caprice Coleman
=> Caprice Coleman


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Will there be a live discussion thread for the PPV?


----------



## almostfamous

Maybe looking to order this? Ustream is $10 cheaper than the Cable PPV, so I'll probably go that route. Maybe Elgin will show me something tonight, not really a fan.


----------



## ROHFan19

Order it  Elgin sucks, agree with that so lets hope that Cole goes over. Bad Influence vs reDRagon should be worth the price alone, and I heard ROH has some cool surprises in store for the show.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Are the Briscoes on the card?


----------



## Super Sonic

Leon Knuckles said:


> Are the Briscoes on the card?


vs. Hardy & Bennett


----------



## deniro_

What time is this on in the UK guys?


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

deniro_ said:


> What time is this on in the UK guys?


The PPV starts in 1 hr 10 mins. 
5 pm Pacific time, UK is 8 hours ahead of that.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

deniro_ said:


> What time is this on in the UK guys?


Kicks off in 35 mins or so it says on their site.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Honestly, I am not too excited for the PPV, but I will watch it. reDRagon vs. Bad Influence should be great.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

I wont be watching, too late for me and I don't really follow ROH as much as I want to. How much of a chance does Elgin have of taking the Title tonight?


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Leon Knuckles said:


> Where can I watch Steen vs Generico Ladder WAR ???


I tried to find it. YouTube only has the last 9 minutes; Dailymotion doesn't have it. If you have access to wrestling torrents, or buy Steen's DVD "Descent into Madness", it's there.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> I tried to find it. YouTube only has the last 9 minutes; Dailymotion doesn't have it. If you have access to wrestling torrents, or buy Steen's DVD "Descent into Madness", it's there.


It's not on that DVD, not mine anyway. It ends at the Mask vs Career Match at Final Battle 2011, The Ladder War is Final Battle 2012.


----------



## Romangirl252

It starts at 8 right?


----------



## EJ_Styles

might watch it on watchwrestling tomorrow, can't justify spending money that CB might get his hands on.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

its live on tubesports


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

SuperSaucySausages said:


> It's not on that DVD, not mine anyway. It ends at the Mask vs Career Match at Final Battle 2011, The Ladder War is Final Battle 2012.


Right. I meant "Hell Rising"


----------



## almostfamous

Alright I ordered on UStream. Hopefully I'm pleasantly surprised. Also go USA.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

I am watching on Ustrea. I have no sound currently...


----------



## NastyYaffa

SuperSaucySausages said:


> I wont be watching, too late for me and I don't really follow ROH as much as I want to. How much of a chance does Elgin have of taking the Title tonight?


Sadly, I'd say he is 100% sure beating Cole tonight.


----------



## almostfamous

racoonie said:


> I am watching on Ustrea. I have no sound currently...


Same for me. Hopefully this gets resolved. I had no problem with War of the Worlds.


----------



## almostfamous

Fun opening match. ACH should be in the WWE. Glad he'll be in the midcard title picture. Much better than this Matt Taven scrub.


----------



## TripleG

Lethal....Championsheep Batch?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Now that Lethal is heel he probably shouldn't be paying homage to Macho Man.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Matt Taven is so boring.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Now that Lethal is heel he probably shouldn't be paying homage to Macho Man.


Didn't Punk do the elbow as a Heel? Different thing really I guess.


----------



## JamesK

This match was great.. Glad that Lethal took the win!


----------



## TripleG

The first half of the match seemed a little off. They didn't seem to click all that well, but it picked up OK at the end. I think Taven is impressive.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

What I saw of the match was good. I'm going to have to watch the whole thing after the show ends.



SuperSaucySausages said:


> Didn't Punk do the elbow as a Heel? Different thing really I guess.


Nah, not different. Punk shouldn't have been doing it as a heel.


----------



## TripleG

"THAT WAS AWESOME!" 

Yes crowd, it is completely awesome that the heel almost broke the face's back! lol.


----------



## almostfamous

That was a great submission match.


----------



## almostfamous

Well fuck that match was incredible. All four guys just went to war. **** for sure.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Moose looks like a dude who's always bored.

I hope Silas Young wrecks Steen.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Good match by the Briscoes, Bennett & Hardy. 7/10 is my rating for it.


----------



## Proc

missed the first half of the show... reading through the thread everything besides the submission match was miss able?


----------



## Waffelz

Steen looking leaner.


----------



## Proc

it looks like they have more fans on the side of the hard camera (just joined the ppv) do they have the cam on the "wrong" side?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Fucking bullshit! How can a real man like Silas Young lose to fatass Steen?!



Proc said:


> it looks like they have more fans on the side of the hard camera (just joined the ppv) do they have the cam on the "wrong" side?


It could be the arena. In some arenas the hard camera is on a different side.


----------



## Waffelz

STeen's to WWE then.


----------



## TripleG

Tag Team Time! Been looking forward to this one!


----------



## eldoon

Grumpys

Im not going to a club called grumpys


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

I love how they skipped Xavier in the World Champs retrospective :lmao


----------



## richyque

So elgin lost his hair at a house show?


----------



## TripleG

That premature fan celebration...LOL! 

"We Fucked Up! We Fucked Up!"


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Grats to Elgin, I guess.


----------



## almostfamous

God damn that was some main event. Probably the best match of Adam Cole's career. And that false finish had EVERYONE fooled. Still not the biggest fan of Elgin, but I'm fine with the win because it told such a good story. 

****1/2 stars for Elgin vs Cole and the best match on the card by far.


----------



## eldoon

Decent ppv but the promise of a special guest or a tna guy jumping ship by court bowers friend was a bit shifty


----------



## Toates Dapperfox

That was actually a really good show. That was my first start to finish ROH show (well... I took a shit during Lethal/Taven but it was an emergency!) and I was quite impressed. Had been lead to not expect much from ROH, but every match was solid to great and the storytelling was all pretty fantastic. I really enjoyed myself. 

Moment of the Night has to go to the false finish/premature streamers/"WE FUCKED UP". I also marked a little for MsChif green misting Maria.


----------



## SAMCRO

Elgin just wasn't the right choice to dethrone Adam. He's ok but he's not nearly as entertaining as Adam Cole, i mean Adam has the whole package, great wrestling ability, tons of charisma, and has the funniest facial expressions. Now that Elgin has the belt we'll be getting more of stoic facial expressions and robotic promos /sigh.


----------



## Romangirl252

The show was awesome and all the matches were great...Glad Jay and Mark won...so excited to see Cole lose the belt...I was jumping out of my seat


----------



## Gretchen

Briscoes/Hardy & Bennett was really fun. Elgin/Cole, Steen/Silas, and the 6-Man Opener were pretty good, as well. Lethal/Taven was fine.

Wonder what the Briscoes will be doing next.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Pretty meh show imo.

Cole/Elgin was the best match of the night. Good match.


----------



## Certified G

Downloading the show right now. Pretty excited to watch it in a couple minutes. Hope there's some unexpected good matches on the show.


----------



## Romangirl252

I would love to see wwe sign Jay and Mark...that match was awesome


----------



## BornBad

I knew Elgin was winning the title... Dude had XX titles shots and looked like a fool already. Now i hope he will pick up his game

imo it's the wrong choice because Adam Cole BAYBAY! is on the roll this year.


----------



## USAUSA1

It was the right booking move. This is the first live ppv, they needed a moment. Adam Cole still going to be awesome, with or without the title.


----------



## Hencheman_21

USAUSA1 said:


> It was the right booking move. This is the first live ppv, they needed a moment. Adam Cole still going to be awesome, with or without the title.


Yep its the old question, does the belt make the man or the man make the belt. Some guys you put the belt on cause they need the rub and some you put the belt on so they can give the title a rub. 

So from what I read here, the PPV had some good matches but no real big surprises. Is that correct?


----------



## USAUSA1

Yup, except the Moose guy did surprise me since JJ was promoting him so hard. He must got some untapped potential that wrestling experts are willing to take a chance on him.

While the crowd was awesome, the fairgrounds venue doesn't give off a big feel to it.


----------



## almostfamous

SAMCRO said:


> Elgin just wasn't the right choice to dethrone Adam. He's ok but he's not nearly as entertaining as Adam Cole, i mean Adam has the whole package, great wrestling ability, tons of charisma, and has the funniest facial expressions. Now that Elgin has the belt we'll be getting more of stoic facial expressions and robotic promos /sigh.


I mean, you're not wrong. But if you don't give it to Elgin here, you kind of are forced to bury him down the card (which idk may have been the right move :shrug) If he lost ANOTHER title match, he'd basically turn into the next Roderick Strong.


----------



## BornBad

almostfamous said:


> I mean, you're not wrong. But if you don't give it to Elgin here, you kind of are forced to bury him down the card (which idk may have been the right move :shrug) If he lost ANOTHER title match, he'd basically turn into the next Roderick Strong.


IMO They dropped the ball on Elgin when he was hot like fire to put the belt on Cole at Death Before Dishonor XI, now when people talk about Elgin i'm just like " yeah .... whatever " because Adam Cole picked up the ball and ran with it


----------



## almostfamous

4hisdamnself said:


> IMO They dropped the ball on Elgin when he was hot like fire to put the belt on Cole at Death Before Dishonor XI, now when people talk about Elgin i'm just like " yeah .... whatever " because Adam Cole picked up the ball and ran with it


:agree:


----------



## hgr423

4hisdamnself said:


> imo it's the wrong choice because Adam Cole BAYBAY! is on the roll this year.


Adam Cole is on a roll of losing world titles!!


----------



## HornyForAJ.

Phenomenal tag team action... Thats what I need. Good job, ROH.


----------



## Certified G

Lmao @ that "We fucked up" chant during Cole/Elgin. :lol


----------



## septurum

Never been huge on Cole so not too disappointed to see him lose it. Elgin should be a great champ, already thinking of the awesome matches to come.


----------



## ROHFan19

Cole is 10x the wrestler than Elgin is. Stop it. Hooray for shit promos and no charisma and no ability to build a match/feud. yay!


----------



## Romangirl252

I can't wait to see what happens this Saturday on roh


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Put the title on Jay Briscoe already!


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Elgin vs. Cole match was mindblowing. Haven't been THIS excited during a PPV in a while. This is why I love ROH so much. 

Best In The World as whole... brilliant. Just brilliant.


----------



## true rebel

Super Elgin won. I honestly don't think they could of picked a more boring World Champion.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Capitan

There really isn't much more Mark and Jay can do in ROH is there?

Hopefully they'll join WWE by the end of the year, earn those big bucks they deserve.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

El Capitan said:


> There really isn't much more Mark and Jay can do in ROH is there?
> 
> Hopefully they'll join WWE by the end of the year, earn those big bucks they deserve.


Yeah I wish. Dunno about Mark but Jay tried out. Vince doesnt like the look.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Is there any chance of Cole getting the title back?

I have nothing against Elgin ad I expected him to becone champ eventually but I was really hoping for Cole to hold the title for a LONG time.

I mean, what the fuck will he do now?


----------



## RDEvans

When Is ROH's next TV taping? or are they just gonna be showing house shows until Death before Dishonor?




El Capitan said:


> There really isn't much more Mark and Jay can do in ROH is there?
> 
> Hopefully they'll join WWE by the end of the year, earn those big bucks they deserve.


After that homophobic tweet by Jay, I doubt the Briscoes are going to get signed by the WWE.


----------



## Gretchen

Leon Knuckles said:


> Yeah I wish. Dunno about Mark but Jay tried out. Vince doesnt like the look.


Eh, I don't know. Personally, I wouldn't really want the Briscoes or Jay, himself, to head to the WWE. His current character is great, and he performs it to perfection, but in the WWE, it'd be way watered down. I'm fairly certain we get to see him perform to the best of his abilities in ROH.


----------



## Obfuscation

Briscoes have zero left to accomplish in ROH. That's the point. And those guys as a duo cold do w/WWE's toning down aspects. I like Jay in singles, but those two in a completely different environment would be something really needed in their careers. But I'm sure they have no complaints otherwise. They'll always be flagship ROH guys as long as there is an ROH to work for. Loyal to the core.


----------



## Gretchen

That makes sense. I missed Jay's Title reign last year b/c I wasn't watching ROH at the time. Stopped watching years ago , but only started watching again @ War of the Worlds. And considering how they've been in ROH 'since day one', it certainly makes sense that they don't have much left to accomplish in ROH. As a tag team, them moving to the WWE could be pretty neat, but I'm somewhat wary of what Jay would be like in the WWE, as a singles competitor. In any case, I'm sure moving to the WWE would in fact benefit their careers. Btw, didn't they already try out and get rejected b/c they supposedly weren't "cosmetically pleasing enough"?


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm not sure of any specific details _(some help I am)_ but yeah, they've had their try out in the past. From what I sort of remember, WWE was riding the fence w/signing them. But I really do believe Jay's drunken spat about homosexuals veered WWE in looking away from them; as that kind of publicity is something they don't want, yada yada.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Jay Briscoe reminds me so much of Stone Cold. Vince is an idiot. I hope Hunter keeps an open mind. Just imagine Harper/Rowan vs The Briscoes. :mark:


----------



## Hencheman_21

DGenerationMC said:


> Is there any chance of Cole getting the title back?
> 
> I have nothing against Elgin ad I expected him to becone champ eventually but I was really hoping for Cole to hold the title for a LONG time.
> 
> I mean, what the fuck will he do now?


I would say very little seeing only one man, Aries if I am not mistaken, to hold the title more than once. But who knows it is an ever changing world and maybe they think it is time for a 2nd multi World champion. Maybe that is part of why they let Cole lose. If he does win again it will be pretty big news. 



Leon Knuckles said:


> Jay Briscoe reminds me so much of Stone Cold. Vince is an idiot. I hope Hunter keeps an open mind. Just imagine Harper/Rowan vs The Briscoes. :mark:


That is what I was thinking. They could do story that Harper/Rowan had issues with them back in the day back home. Or even bring them into the family to start and have either team break away to feud.


----------



## .christopher.

my brothers only just left after returning home from south korea for 2 weeks so i've only just got done watching best in the world as i couldn't find the time to whilst he was here
i'm a new roh fan and this is the 2nd thing i've watched from them - the first was war of the worlds. after seeing so much hype for it i decided to tune in and i loved it! turned me into an roh fan 

6 man mayhem:
i thought this was a decent opening match for the show. i didn't know who anyone was apart from ach - who was all i really needed to know anyway because it was the ach match : some nice chain wrestling and spots to get me pumped up for the show. spot of the match was when one of the decade members did some double flip ddt shit ending with caprice coleman doing a bridge suplex on 2 guys bama4 

jay lethal vs matt taven:
i like lethal from his tna days so i was looking forward to this match. i liked the story of taven constantly trying to get to martini and lethal/whoever stopping him. match was ok; was expecting better. that macho elbow drop :banderas he needs to show punk how it's done : was that security guard another wrestler or an actual security guy btw? cos i've never seen one reverse a move and land a punch like he did :lol no matter, he got knocked out anyway with a nice kick

cedric alexander vs roderick strong:
when i saw that this was a submission match i literally went "oooooh" like a little girl seeing the lipstick on the table knowing mum was out :
the match was ok; was expecting more close call tap out moments. i like strong; not a fan of alexander, though. he did impress me so i'll give him credit for the moves he pulled out - he did some nice moves chaining into a submission

the briscoes vs matt hardy & michael bennett:
DEEEM BOOOOYS :mark: i was pumped for this match - the goon squad are my favourites in roh : im a straight male, but when jay looks into your soul with those crazy eyes..:faint: boy my knees turn to jelley like a fangirl seeing ambrose
the match started off slow - it didn't feel like they were connecting. when bennett hit jay with the belt i was like :StephenA but when sir mcguinness, who i mark for at the slightest glimpse, made it a no dq match it was like luis suarez had heard he didn't need braces - i :mark: the fuck out!
it instantly got better after going no dq. chair shots to the head? :duncan what is this wizardry!? i was glad they used a ladder and a couple of tables and not just chairs - it's no dq, take advantage of that!  glad the briscoes won with an awesome ending - hardy going through that table then jay hitting him with that piledriver :bbrown3 credit to hardy for taking that table bump, too (Y)

kevin steen vs silas young:
i'm a big steen fan so was looking forward to this; not seen silas young wrestle once, though. another decent match. silas exceeded my expectations and impressed me - i wouldn't have thought he'd be as athletic at that. when 2 fans in the crowd were chanting for silas and everyone else chanted back "shut the fuck up" :lol love steen's finisher - it's too bad he won't be able to do it in the wwe :jay when a fan shouted "we love you steen" and he was all like "& i like spending time with you" :lol props to his wife for getting him past that stage, he's a slow'un! : i was glad to see that silas accepted the handshake, but no! he comes out and attacks him anyway :bosh4 that was too typical for my liking but i guess it suits his character so i shouldn't complain. hopefully wwe doesn't water down steen too much because he could do really well over there

daniels & kazarian vs redragon:
that pre-match promo from redragon :jordan5 o'reilly especially was good - turning into a huge fan of his
being the huge daniels fan, and big kazarian/redragon fans i am, i was really excited for this match. sadly it didn't live up to my expectations, but i may have had them too high as it was still a good match. kazarian looked a little rusty but still did a good job nonetheless, as did everyone else. i love the intensity of redragons double team moves and kyle o'reilly in general - the really look like they're beating the shit outta their opponents. glad redragon won, although i wouldn't have minded either team winning, just to see them face the briscoes :mark:

michael elgin vs adam cole:
this was match of the night for me, no doubt! from the preview video it looked like the build-up for this was good with cole tying him to the ropes, beating him up and his wife. then he did an act worse than sin...he cut his mullet off! :suarez2 that right there singled this feud as the most personal feud EVER!!
i just want to say that elgin is a beast! his strength and athleticism is unbeilevable. it was good from start to finish and had so many near falls that i almost had a panic attack. that superkick the ref took, though :moyes1 looked nasty! credit to the ref for taking that (Y) i was just wating for my boys the briscoes to run down and assist elgin when hardy&bennet interfered, but to no avail :jay i actually didn't know they counted to 20 at roh and when i went past 10 i was like that superkick must have really knocked the mess outta him :lol the amount of near falls at the end nearly had me :faint: was shocked to see cole kick out of the buckle bomb and elgin kick out of cole's canadian destroyer type finisher. the finish to the match was great with elgin lifting cole up and powerbombing him 3 times then hitting his sitdown powerbomb for the 3 count with his ungodly strength :bow i can just imaging roh saying to him before the match: "you wrestle like superman so we're going to book you like superman" :lol was happy to see elgin win 

overall, i'd say this one damn long review : and that the ppv wasn't as good as i was hoping it to be after seeing war of the worlds, but it was still a good show 

congrats roh on your first ppv! :bo


----------



## Hencheman_21

Caught this weeks RoH show on TV and saw they have a new sponser. Some medicine for prostates lmao. Not really hitting their taget market there. The best, or is it worse, was seeing Adam Cole plug it. Went from top of the world as the Hvy Weight Champion to shelling prostate meds in just one week.


----------



## El Capitan

RDEvans said:


> When Is ROH's next TV taping? or are they just gonna be showing house shows until Death before Dishonor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that homophobic tweet by Jay, I doubt the Briscoes are going to get signed by the WWE.


I don't see why some silly words would prevent him from signing, especially when you consider they have a roster is filled with steroid abusers, as well as those currently taking HGH to "recover".


----------



## SOR

I'm usually a TNA guy but watched the ROH/NJPW War Of The Worlds show just to see what ROH had been up to since I last watched them (Around 2009) and WOW what an amazing product.

The show looks good, all the wrestlers are at least "good" and every match was at least above average. A welcome change from the dribble I usually watch from TNA where you're lucky to get 1 good match and even then it's riddled with fuckery. It was such a breath of fresh air to watch a wrestling product that didn't suck and didn't need the smoke and mirrors of a tables match or a hardcore match to make people care.

ROH made a fan out of me, I'm going to watch every show I can get my hands on and catch up with it. Fantastic promotion.


----------



## BornBad

huge improvement for Elgin... he's not more terrible with the mic but just boring


----------



## laicho

Yes, huge improvement, I agree. I don't think he's boring now. He is one interesting champion tho, and he has no "Mullet" now. I think Im starting to like him...


----------



## Hencheman_21

I fell Elgin like most wrestlers just needs to find his voice. It is about being allowed to be themselves and get more time talking in front of a camera/crowd. Most anyone will get better the more they do it. Personally I would like to see him as a man of few words who talks from the heart with passion for the sport he loves and occasional intensity.


----------



## Saintpat

Sorry if it's on this thread somewhere and I couldn't find it, but has there been any kind of report on PPV buys?


----------



## heyman deciple

Saintpat said:


> Sorry if it's on this thread somewhere and I couldn't find it, but has there been any kind of report on PPV buys?


On his podcasts, court Bauer has said the early estimates look promising but he doesn't want to say anything yet until they get the hard numbers.


----------



## USAUSA1

heyman deciple said:


> On his podcasts, court Bauer has said the early estimates look promising but he doesn't want to say anything yet until they get the hard numbers.


And if ustream stop doing ippvs, I expect them to do more traditional ppvs.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Are any of Steen's last matches going to be on ROH TV? I can only get it on the site.


----------



## Saintpat

heyman deciple said:


> On his podcasts, court Bauer has said the early estimates look promising but he doesn't want to say anything yet until they get the hard numbers.


Thanks.


----------



## JohnCooley

I've been thinking of getting into ROH, but don't really know how/where to watch? What channel does it come on? When does it air? What time?


----------



## pgi86

JohnCooley said:


> I've been thinking of getting into ROH, but don't really know how/where to watch? What channel does it come on? When does it air? What time?


Go to ROHWrestling.com. They've got the info there in their TV section.


----------



## Knocks

Watching the latest episode which is dedicated entirely to Elgin. A whole lot of advertising for Super Beta Prostate so far. :side:


----------



## JohnCooley

pgi86 said:


> Go to ROHWrestling.com. They've got the info there in their TV section.



Oh wow. I see it now thanks, It came on yesterday. When is their next PPV?


----------



## Knocks

JohnCooley said:


> Oh wow. I see it now thanks, It came on yesterday. When is their next PPV?


None have been announced, Final Battle in December will definitely be a PPV though.


----------



## JohnCooley

1WhoKnocks said:


> None have been announced, Final Battle in December will definitely be a PPV though.



So they dont have a set date for their PPVS? Interesting.. & their PPVS are broadcasted on the internet correct?


----------



## Knocks

JohnCooley said:


> So they dont have a set date for their PPVS? Interesting.. & their PPVS are broadcasted on the internet correct?


ROH have a PPV deal now, so their last PPV, Best In The World, in June was broadcasted both on TV and on the internet (for a reduced price), IIRC.

Death Before Dishonor has been a iPPV before, but since it's just over a month away, I don't think it will be this year.


----------



## USAUSA1

ROH don't have a traditional ppv deal. That was just a one time thing to test the market. If things goes well, the next one will be in December.


----------



## JohnCooley

Oh wow this is so confusing. What about Future of Dishonor 2? I only see Death Before Dishonor weekend, I dont see the actual PPV


----------



## USAUSA1

They will have to find a new internet ppv provider since Ustream will not being doing internet ppvs no more. This will affect New Japan and Dragon Gate as well.


----------



## Knocks

JohnCooley said:


> Oh wow this is so confusing. What about Future of Dishonor 2? I only see Death Before Dishonor weekend, I dont see the actual PPV


Future of Honor 2 and the Death Before Dishonor weekend shows will only be live events, not PPVs.

There are no PPVs on the schedule at the moment, but Final Battle in December is always a PPV so it's just a matter of time before its date and location are announced.


----------



## JohnCooley

1WhoKnocks said:


> Future of Honor 2 and the Death Before Dishonor weekend shows will only be live events, not PPVs.
> 
> 
> 
> There are no PPVs on the schedule at the moment, but Final Battle in December is always a PPV so it's just a matter of time before its date and location are announced.



Oh alright. I get it now. So whats been going on down there? Anything I should know to catch up?


----------



## Knocks

JohnCooley said:


> Oh alright. I get it now. So whats been going on down there? Anything I should know to catch up?


Michael Elgin beat Adam Cole at BITW to become the new ROH World Champion, ending Cole's nine-month reign as champ. Cole owns.

Kevin Steen is leaving ROH to go to WWE, and has three shows left. He's facing Tommaso Ciampa, Silas Young (who he beat at BITW and started a feud with after) in a No DQ match, and Steve Corino, who is Steen's mentor. They have A LOT of history together. Look up "S.C.U.M" which was a stable from 2012-2013.

ReDRagon (Bobby Fish and Kyle O'Reilly) are the tag team champions, and they OWN. They retained against Bad Influence at BITW.

Jay Lethal is the TV champion, and turned heel at Supercard of Honor VIII on WrestleMania weekend in April by winning the title with help from Truth Martini. Lethal retained against Matt Taven, who used to be aligned with Truth, at BITW.

The Briscoes had been feuding with Matt Hardy and Michael Bennett, who are aligned with Adam Cole. Hardy and Bennett cost Jay Briscoe his world title match with Cole at the 12th Anniversary Show. Briscoe was world champ last summer but got injured so he had to vacate it, leading to a tournament which Cole won. Briscoe presented the title to Cole after the match, but Cole attacked him and turned heel. The Briscoes beat Hardy and Bennett at BITW in a No DQ tag team match, so I think that might be over now.

The Decade (BJ Whitmer, Jimmy Jacobs and Roderick Strong who are ROH veterans) formed at Final Battle in December. Jacobs cut a promo and talked about how, in Wikipedia's words, he was "sick of wrestlers being praised for leaving ROH to jump to bigger wrestling promotions. The Decade antagonized any wrestler who came back to Ring of Honor after leaving other wrestling companies and younger talents who want to use ROH as a stepping stone to reach bigger wrestling promotions. They have two "young boys", Adam Page and TD Thomas, who was babyface and in a team with ACH before, so ACH is a rival of theirs. Cedric Alexander has been their most prominent rival after he used a backbreaker to win a match, the backbreaker being the specialty of Roderick Strong, so Strong took offense to it. Alexander beat Strong in a submission match at BITW.

RD Evans is on a "winning streak" right now, which he has dubbed #TheNewStreak, ripping off Goldberg. His number of wins is incredibly inflated, and he just beats jobbers or wins via DQ against the serious wrestlers. Funny stuff.

AJ Styles has worked a few shows this year, and is going to work some over the next few months too. Chris Hero worked a handful as well after returning at Final Battle, but I'm not sure what his future holds.

I recommend checking out the results from the past year or so to get up to speed, along with the cards for the upcoming shows.


----------



## JohnCooley

1WhoKnocks said:


> Michael Elgin beat Adam Cole at BITW to become the new ROH World Champion, ending Cole's nine-month reign as champ. Cole owns.
> 
> Kevin Steen is leaving ROH to go to WWE, and has three shows left. He's facing Tommaso Ciampa, Silas Young (who he beat at BITW and started a feud with after) in a No DQ match, and Steve Corino, who is Steen's mentor. They have A LOT of history together. Look up "S.C.U.M" which was a stable from 2012-2013.
> 
> ReDRagon (Bobby Fish and Kyle O'Reilly) are the tag team champions, and they OWN. They retained against Bad Influence at BITW.
> 
> Jay Lethal is the TV champion, and turned heel at Supercard of Honor VIII on WrestleMania weekend in April by winning the title with help from Truth Martini. Lethal retained against Matt Taven, who used to be aligned with Truth, at BITW.
> 
> The Briscoes had been feuding with Matt Hardy and Michael Bennett, who are aligned with Adam Cole. Hardy and Bennett cost Jay Briscoe his world title match with Cole at the 12th Anniversary Show. Briscoe was world champ last summer but got injured so he had to vacate it, leading to a tournament which Cole won. Briscoe presented the title to Cole after the match, but Cole attacked him and turned heel. The Briscoes beat Hardy and Bennett at BITW in a No DQ tag team match, so I think that might be over now.
> 
> The Decade (BJ Whitmer, Jimmy Jacobs and Roderick Strong who are ROH veterans) formed at Final Battle in December. Jacobs cut a promo and talked about how, in Wikipedia's words, he was "sick of wrestlers being praised for leaving ROH to jump to bigger wrestling promotions. The Decade antagonized any wrestler who came back to Ring of Honor after leaving other wrestling companies and younger talents who want to use ROH as a stepping stone to reach bigger wrestling promotions. They have two "young boys", Adam Page and TD Thomas, who was babyface and in a team with ACH before, so ACH is a rival of theirs. Cedric Alexander has been their most prominent rival after he used a backbreaker to win a match, the backbreaker being the specialty of Roderick Strong, so Strong took offense to it. Alexander beat Strong in a submission match at BITW.
> 
> RD Evans is on a "winning streak" right now, which he has dubbed #TheNewStreak, ripping off Goldberg. His number of wins is incredibly inflated, and he just beats jobbers or wins via DQ against the serious wrestlers. Funny stuff.
> 
> AJ Styles has worked a few shows this year, and is going to work some over the next few months too. Chris Hero worked a handful as well after returning at Final Battle, but I'm not sure what his future holds.
> 
> I recommend checking out the results from the past year or so to get up to speed, along with the cards for the upcoming shows.



Sounds interesting! I love the whole veterans only stable. Also hope I be able to catch Chris Hero and AJ. Do you know if their shows are pre recorded? They probably are, but if so how long in advance are they recorded?


----------



## Knocks

JohnCooley said:


> Sounds interesting! I love the whole veterans only stable. Also hope I be able to catch Chris Hero and AJ. Do you know if their shows are pre recorded? They probably are, but if so how long in advance are they recorded?


Yeah, they're pre-recorded, normally at least a month in advance.


----------



## JohnCooley

1WhoKnocks said:


> Yeah, they're pre-recorded, normally at least a month in advance.



Oh alright. Thanks!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

1WhoKnocks said:


> Watching the latest episode which is dedicated entirely to Elgin. A whole lot of advertising for Super Beta Prostate so far. :side:


:lel that ad was random as fuck. For me, it comes on at 11 pm on fox. I really enjoyed this ep a lot. 

2 great title matches, and I didn't know about the Jap/ROH crossover that was happening. saw the show being tagged war of worlds I think. All the matches were fun, but damn, could it be a bit much with all the crazy power moves? That last tag match, I'm not sure if there was a lot of selling in that match at all. The crazy combo moves and near falls were fun as fuck thou.


----------



## Obfuscation

There were superkicks & stupid spots in the tag championship match, so of course nobody cared as it was happening.

something about _"Jap/ROH crossover"_ made me laugh.


----------



## Knocks

Bad Influence vs. Cole and Bennett added to Cincinnati card on 18th, joining Elgin vs. Strong for the title.

bama

Funny how Strong is getting a world title shot after losing to Cedric at BITW, though.


----------



## Chismo

Poor Roddy, always the padawan, never the jedi.


----------



## Obfuscation

It's a house show. The'll book main events that don't matter just to move them along.

Cole vs Daniels interactions. Neat.


----------



## BornBad

that promo :saul


----------



## NastyYaffa

4hisdamnself said:


> that promo :saul


Great promo!


----------



## Knocks

> The final stop on the ROH SUMMER HEAT TOUR is just a month away!
> 
> Now that "The Fallen Angel" Christopher Daniels and Frankie Kazarian are here in ROH, there's been non-stop speculation on who they'll be matched up against. But without a doubt, there is one match - and one very in demand tag team - that fans have wanted more than any other.
> 
> We can now confirm that match is set for ROH's Philadelphia return on August 8th...Daniels & Kazarian vs. THE YOUNG BUCKS!
> 
> Matt and Nick Jackson's busy internationals schedule means they are always a special attraction for ROH fans - and they always set out to steal the show!
> 
> Meanwhile, Daniels and Kazarian are diving into the ROH tag scene head first, taking on anyone and everyone to prove they belong here.
> 
> Daniels and Kazarian claim that their new addiction is competition. The Young Bucks are former ROH World Tag Team Champions and offer some of the most elite competition on the planet!
> 
> This match is can't miss for all pro wrestling fans! It promises to be a showcase of the top tag teams in the world doing what they do best.
> 
> And this is just ONE match for our huge Philadelphia event! Stay tuned to rohwrestling.com for all the latest updates and match announcements.


:banderas


----------



## BornBad

NastyYaffa said:


> Great promo!


Cole could sell a dead bird to a blind kid


----------



## Joel Anthony

Yeah, the wrestlers now doing promos for sponsors is too funny. Maybe they've been doing them but I just started watching ROH TV again in the last few months so I just noticed them. Jay Lethal did one last night for knee pain and a free knee brace. He was in his Savage mode. Too much.


----------



## Shenron

I really hope they book Tim Donst for Future of Honor 2 and sign him to a full time contract, that man is like the reincarnation of Moxley.


----------



## Shenron

God Silas is great :lmao


----------



## EvenflowDDT82

For a guy who claims to be a Real Man, his finisher seems pretty feminine to me for some reason. A Real Man doesn't do gymnastics lol.


----------



## Obfuscation

Every promotion has to whore the tag match out I guess.


----------



## Shenron

Oh c'mon, a real man always has time for a little headstand. :saul


----------



## Knocks

> Coming this November, ROH is teaming up with PCW to present a 2 day, 3 show event showcasing international talent in never before seen matches!
> 
> Preston City Wrestling is one of the premier pro wrestling organizations in the United Kingdom and a prefect fit for a partnership with Ring of Honor! They continue to sell out events and present the highest quality talent across the Atlantic.
> 
> PCW Owner Steven Fludder ''It is a great achievement for us to make this deal work for both parties and I feel the greatest benefit will be seen by the fans who attend. With interest from all over Europe it will be great to welcome ROH to Preston and show them how hard we try to be the best we can be. Just to be associated with ROH is a massive coup for PCW and we really hope this is just the beginning as we could really help promote each other to overseas markets''
> 
> ROH CEO Joe Koff echoed these sentiments: "Ring of Honor takes its claim of being "the best pro wrestling on the planet" seriously and any opportunity to take the talent of ROH to international audiences is one we embrace. PCW is on the cutting edge of pro wrestling in Europe. They were a natural match for ROH and their talent and fans will love what we bring to them in November! We hope this is just the beginning of a new relationship between Ring of Honor and the fans of the UK."
> 
> Some of the talent representing ROH and PCW are:
> 
> ROH World Champion "Unbreakable" Michael Elgin (ROH)
> ROH World Tag Team Champions: reDRagon (Kyle O'Reilly & Bobby Fish)(ROH)
> Adam Cole (ROH)
> BJ Whitmer (ROH)
> Roderick Strong (ROH)
> Delirious (ROH)
> Mark & Jay Briscoe (ROH)
> Martin Kirby (PCW)
> Dave Mastiff (PCW)
> Dean Allmark (PCW)
> El Ligero (PCW)
> Kris Travis (PCW)
> Dave Rayne (PCW)
> Bubblegum (PCW)
> Plus More!
> 
> Event date
> Friday, 28th November 2014 & Saturday 29th November 2014
> 
> Venue
> Evoque, Church Street, Preston, PR1 3BU
> Tickets are available at the PCW website HERE (http://www.prestoncitywrestling.com/shop/november-28-29-tickets-supershow-of-honor) or in person from Harlequins, 52 Manchester Road, Preston, PR1 3YH Preston, United Kingdom. Telephone number - 01772 251336


Not familiar with any of the PCW guys, but cool nonetheless.


----------



## Shenron

Knew about this for a while, Ligero, Mastiff, Kirby, Travis and more can hold their own against most ROH guys, we're in for a great show.


----------



## cobray

Dean Allmark is super awesome, check out his match against Seiki Yoshioka from the recent WRESTLE-1 show, it was great. It's on Dailymotion.


----------



## Even Flow

PWInsider said:


> Members of Ring of Honor management were in New York City today, meeting with Marvel Comics regarding ways the companies can work together on future potential projects, PWInsider.com has confirmed.
> 
> The nature of the projects is currently unknown.
> 
> Marvel published a WCW comic book in the early 1990s and have featured wrestling related stories from time to time, dating back to the first appearance of Spider-Man back in Amazing Fantasy #15 in 1962, where Peter Parker dabbled in wrestling en route to learning that "With great power comes great responsibility."


Interesting.


----------



## Saintpat

ROH announces the signing of Bonesaw McGraw


----------



## Shenron




----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Brooklyn? I may go.


----------



## Certified G

NastyYaffa said:


>


Holy shit, that sounds like an awesome match. :mark:


----------



## ROHFan19

Lethal vs Taven in a Cage match is also on this show........yawn


----------



## NastyYaffa

The Corre said:


> Holy shit, that sounds like an awesome match. :mark:


It does!


----------



## Toonami4Life

That should be an excellent match.


----------



## Obfuscation

Multiman match. Yep, that's sure to be bad. Rather see Cole vs Jay one more time w/o a bad stipulation ruining their chance to have something good. I don't need the championship to care.


----------



## USAUSA1

Lethal is my favorite wrestler in roh right now.


----------



## SCFack

Anyone know if Field of Honor is going to be on PPV? Seems good so far!


----------



## heyman deciple

Just watching this week's Ring Of Honor TV here are some general thoughts;

The opening video has improved but it needs to be updated, Davey Richards and Rhino need to be removed as does Kevin Kelly's call of soaring and scoring which I never liked but it was a call for Eddie Edwards who is also no longer with the company.

The music also could be changed, they have access to a lot of hardcore, hard rock, metal music. Apply that to your open, it might help grab your audience... Similar to what ECW's theme did or when WWE used Marilyn Manson.

I love War Machine... Very good big man tag team, was surprised how over they were but the match took place in Nashville who are more accepting of old school big man monsters. The twin tag team they faced was perfect in selling the War Machine's offense.

I hate this Rhett Titus masked man gimmick, I like Rhett but this sucks and all his grab ass antics do nothing but remind me of Adam Rose. Ring Of Honor needs to be better than stuff like this.

Oh the other end I like this young boy gimmick they have going on with Adam Page and BJ Whitmer. I always liked BJ and I'm glad he's doing better after that fucked up pile driver on the apron spot with Mike Bennett. Was surprised Page got the win, with the announcers building up Rhett as a title contender but there you go.

The Strong-Alexander match was great, I really enjoyed it. That back drop into the apron on the outside was crazy. The finish was good too with Alexander's big double knee move similar to Roddy's and that version of the lion tamer with the knee to the back of the neck.

Then we have Lethal and Taven, look Lethal is a good in ring athlete but personality wise he has to be the blandest black man in the history of the world and he's impossible to take seriously as a heel with his stupid mean face.

Onto the match, the stuff with Martini did nothing for me although I do like his female body guard. She can get it, whenever she wants it. Taven looked good, I didn't like that spot with the security guard trying to play billy bad ass with Taven. Non wrestlers should not seem tougher than the actual wrestlers, Taven eventually dropped him but only after the guy blocked a chair shot and took the chair away from Taven. I didn't like this, another thing I didn't like martini's handcuffs breaking so easily allowing him to escape. In the end Lethal wins, whatever.

I enjoyed the commentary more on this show, than another televised wrestling show that I watch. Kevin Kelly has always been good but Corino was great although I like him better as a heel.

Well that's the show,I'm looking forward to them getting back to their TV Taping format but for this show I'd give t a 6 out of 10.​


----------



## Knocks

SCFack said:


> Anyone know if Field of Honor is going to be on PPV? Seems good so far!


I don't think so. I'd say the next PPV will be Final Battle in December.

Also, announced for August 9th in Philly...










:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

4hisdamnself said:


> Cole could sell a dead bird to a blind kid


ok :lol


----------



## KingCrash

Well at least Silas gets a win, but given how mediocre and half-assed Kendrick can be I can't get excited for that.


----------



## EmbassyForever

It's Kendrick in 2014. Really don't care.


----------



## Obfuscation

On paper it sounds fun. But you know what you're going to get. And that kills any hype. Call me when it is London.


----------



## Joel Anthony

4 Corner Tag Match was pretty good. 

ReDragon vs Daniels/Kaz should be even better.

This MOOSE dude is intriguing. Him, ROWE and HANSON would be one beast of a stable but I like what Hanson and Rowe have going on right now as two man unit.


----------



## Obfuscation

Still think Rowe sucks and only half of that has to do w/his awful tattoos. Hanson is cool beans. I liked the little I saw from him last year in ROH. Sucker for a nifty hoss.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Yeah, Hanson seems to do most of the work in their tag matches. His agility at that size is pretty damn impressive.


----------



## Romangirl252

I enjoyed the four corner match...it was awesome


----------



## hgr423

What's up with ROH featuring all of these big guys on TV? Monster Mafia, Moose and War Machine. I watch ROH for normal sized guys who can wrestle. I'm not waiting for the second coming of Bam Bam Bigelow over here. That said O Reilly and Fish made Monster Mafia look like the Young Bucks this week in a match with heavy striking, a last minute save, good double teams, and a fun finish. It made me appreciate Red Dragon that much more. Awesome.


----------



## sXeMope

Monster Mafia aren't that big. Both are just over 6ft. 

I can't wait to check out Monster Mafia/ReDragon. Really like Page and Alexander but I've only seen them together twice. Glad to hear they tore it up on a big platform.


----------



## Obfuscation

Was it a rematch or was it the bout from last year? b/c that was fun & one of the reDRagon matches worth mentioning.


----------



## Knocks

Anyone smelling a title change, since reDRagon won at BITW?


----------



## RDEvans

So this was posted....


----------



## NastyYaffa

RDEvans said:


> So this was posted....


Interesting.


----------



## heyman deciple

Adam Fucking Pearce! :mark:

Somewhere there's a merchandise weasel sitting on a couch crying with piss running down his leg.


----------



## Shenron

Glad to see Scrap Daddy coming back. If only Colt now.


----------



## Super Sonic

reDRagon & Young Bucks vs. Briscoes & Bad Influence in a Survivor Series tag for DBD12 in CHI.

Please see your doctor if your erection lasts more than four hours.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Super Sonic said:


> reDRagon & Young Bucks vs. Briscoes & Bad Influence in a Survivor Series tag for DBD12 in CHI.
> 
> Please see your doctor if your erection lasts more than four hours.


This will probably end up being one of the best ROH matches of the year. :banderas


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

RDEvans said:


> So this was posted....


OMG, I'm squealing like a school girl.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Oh, shit.

Scrap Daddy's back.

I wonder if Sinclair knows who Colt Cabana is yet.


----------



## KingCrash

DGenerationMC said:


> Oh, shit.
> 
> Scrap Daddy's back.
> 
> I wonder if Sinclair knows who Colt Cabana is yet.


They know who he is. And they particularly don't care. 

Think Pearce coming in is more a one-time thing than anything. Loved the promo regardless of whether I'll like the match.


----------



## Shenron

I'd like them to keep Pearce as a regular. Brian Kendrick coming back to put Silas over is more of a one time thing.


----------



## Concrete

Okay, ROH is a couple of months from being the second biggest promotion in America...so now would be a good time to put on real interesting cards and add some interesting parts to their roster. Adam Pearce definitely fits the interesting aspect. Breaking down my quick thoughts on the next few ROH cards that they have coming:

8/9 Philly: This is about as decent a looking ROH show as I can remember. Really enjoy Alexander so there is a distinct possibility that he can put on a pretty good match with Elgin. Briscoes vs War Machines could be full of FIGHTING! Moose vs RD Evans...THE STREAK IS ON THE LINE!!!

8/15 FOH:5 matches in and there is one I expect to be good. That is ACH vs Alexander. The 4-way for the strap? NAY! Mark vs Watanabe could be something? For a show that will probably have a "big" feel there aren't a ton of matches that make me go WHOA!

8/22 DBD12: Elgin and Young had that pretty positively rated feud in AAW, right? Eh, maybe we could see that spark. Wait, that is all there is? Okay then. FINGERZ CROSSED!

8/23 DBD12: That 8-man tag elimination match. Okay, so there's this thing I heard about the rules that diminish its "hype factor". What I heard is that when a person from a team is eliminated the partner is also eliminated. Eh, takes away some cool ways to make it go down. Also, are all 4 teams faces? Cause that is pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Shenron

If they don't plan no making AJ a double champion I'd like Silas to end Elgin's reign. Not at DBD tho', somewhere down the line.


----------



## Romangirl252

I can't wait for roh tonight


----------



## Obfuscation

Concrete said:


> 8/23 DBD12: That 8-man tag elimination match. Okay, so there's this thing I heard about the rules that diminish its "hype factor". What I heard is that when a person from a team is eliminated the partner is also eliminated. Eh, takes away some cool ways to make it go down. Also, are all 4 teams faces? Cause that is pretty ridiculous.


reDRagon are heels. Briscoes are faces. uhhhh. I have no clue on the other two. But ROH doesn't seem to care. What a company.


----------



## RDEvans

Is Prince Nana with ROH anymore? I haven't seen him on TV in ages.


----------



## Knocks

RDEvans said:


> Is Prince Nana with ROH anymore? I haven't seen him on TV in ages.


"In mid-2013, Nana was given the new on-screen role of ROH Talent Scout" - Wikipedia

No idea what happened to that, though. Haven't seen him in ages.


----------



## Shenron

Hayley Seydoux said:


> reDRagon are heels. Briscoes are faces. uhhhh. I have no clue on the other two. But ROH doesn't seem to care. What a company.


ACTUALLY, Briscoes are faces, Bad Influence are faces, reDRagon are heel-tweeners, Young Bucks are heels but all of them get cheered.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

reDRagon are tweener?

IDK if we've seen enough of Bad Influence to determine if they're faces.


----------



## Obfuscation

reDRagon tweeners & Bucks full heels. :lmao

See, look how many perceptions of people who watch aren't even sure. That's gash.


----------



## Shenron

I see reDRagon as heelish tweeners since they are mostly booked vs. faces and act heelish most of the times yet shake hands and treat their opponents with respect. 
The Bucks are rarely in ROH but when they are they act all heel and rarely shake hands but they get cheered because they're awesome.
Bad Influence acted all face IMO and the crowd likes and respects them so yeah.

As for that 4 vs. 4 match, simply look at Bad Influence and The Briscoes as the faces and reDRagon and Bucks as the heels, not that hard.


----------



## Concrete

Wait until they work the Arguing Partners but with tag teams. That'll be SOMETHING!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

I take the reDRagon shaking their opponents' hands to be disingenuous. The Bucks I consider tweener because they play the "cool" heels. Bad Influence seems to be de facto faces because they just came from TNA and they have only faced heels, but like I said, I would need to see them some more in ROH to determine anything.


----------



## Obfuscation

Damn that Code of Honor screwing everything up for fans.


----------



## Shenron

*Elgin and War Machine vs. The Kingdom* -> Elgin and War Machine really shined here even though they dominated for the most part. Elgin and Hanson showed some unusual agility for their size. Rowe had some great strikes and selling and Matt Hardy is still the most over heel in the company. Elgin challenges Hardy to a match for the World Championship later and he accepts. "You will pay for your sins against The Kingdom" :lmao. Always great when the show starts with a brawl and we get the main event in the opening. ***1/2

*Bobby Fish vs. Cheeseburger* -> Obviously no technical masterpiece but they made it entertaining, Bobby Fish is quality. The pre-match Fish Tank was also great. "I wouldn't be your tag team partner even if you were the last Cheeseburger on Earth!" :lmao **

*Kyle O'Reilly vs. Cedric Alexander* -> Really good match. Kyle played the wrestling machine and Cedric played the more powerful striker, both to perfection. Really ugly looking botch from Cedric mid-match. ***3/4

*BJ Whitmer and Roderick Strong vs. The Briscoes* -> These 4 men surely deserve their 10-year veterans title. While BJ and Roddy aren't so developed character-wise, they sure as hell deliver in the ring. ****

*Jay Lethal vs. Watanabe* -> I really enjoyed Watanabe's USA work. It will surely help him a lot when he gets back to New Japan. I think Jay dominated a little too much here though, should've played Watanabe's size advantage a little more. ***

*Kevin Steen vs. Tommaso Ciampa* -> Great brawl mixed with a little bit of everything. Extremely entertaining start as well. I'm very sad to see Steen go, he automatically makes everything he touches better. Looking forward to his matches with Young and Corino. ***3/4









*Silas Young vs. Jimmy Jacobs TaDarius Thomas vs. ACH vs. Matt Taven* -> Nice match to separate the main events. Too bad Jacobs gave up his spot, but hey, they developed both him and TaDarius with this so I'm OK with it. I'm 100% Silas Young mark so it was great seeing him win. He should win the title match too IMO but Elgin won't lose so soon. ***

*Michael Elgin vs. Matt Hardy* -> Worthy main event. They went at it technical style and it turned out good. I really hope Matt giving Maria the Iconic Title doesn't mean he is leaving ROH for TNA. 2014 ROH Matt Hardy is the most entertaining Matt Hardy I've ever seen. ***1/2​
Will post ratings and comments for ROH Summer Heat Tour Tag 2 tomorrow.


----------



## Knocks

Styles/O'Reilly on 8/22 in Milwaukee, and Styles/Alexander on 8/23 in Chicago Ridge.

Also...










Pretty good opponent, I guess. They're getting through Elgin's challengers pretty fast.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Styles vs. O'Reilly :mark:


----------



## USAUSA1

Two people I am digging the most in ROH is Matt Taven and heel Jay Lethal. I am strange like that.


----------



## Knocks

I'm not particularly high on either of them tbh. Heel Lethal :ann1


----------



## Shenron

I like heel Lethal, he plays the douche well and has a heel voice.


----------



## Super Sonic

RING OF HONOR WRESTLING® TO PRESENT ALL STAR EXTRAVAGANZA VI ON LIVE INTERNET PAY-PER-VIEW FROM TORONTO ON SEPTEMBER 6TH


----------



## KingCrash

Is that going to be the last one they partner up with Ustream to do? Sucks for them because they finally had something that actually worked. 



USAUSA1 said:


> Two people I am digging the most in ROH is Matt Taven and heel Jay Lethal. I am strange like that.


Lethal can be hit or miss but it's better than what he was doing but I can't see how anyone likes Taven in his current role. He was the worst part of the House of Truth act when he was a member and now he to me is probably the blandest guy they have on the roster.


----------



## Obfuscation

Elgin vs Ciampa was my least favorite match in all of wrestling last year, so you're damn skippy I'm gonna watch this match w/numerous amounts of popcorn.

Dunno who's gonna be more obnoxious w/Styles vs O'Reilly, the marks or Kevin Kelly.


----------



## TasteOfVenom

I don't know why other then RoH vs NJPW show haven't really enjoyed RoH lately.


----------



## Shenron

Afershock and Summer Heat Tour 2 have been great. Elgin vs. Roddy :mark:


----------



## Concrete

I'm at a lost for words of why ROH would just do iPPV again. Maybe this is a part of the strategy? Big shows on both and big but not THAT big on just iPPV? 

Will say that ASE at least has all the BIG gunz in Styles, Bucks, and Bad Influence. Will they be in compelling matches? I don't know.


----------



## validreasoning

Meltzer reporting the ROH ppv did 12,000 buys on traditional ppv and another 2k on ippv.

although i haven't seen any numbers this year pretty sure 14,000 will beat every tna ppv this year.


----------



## Super Sonic

Full quote:



> The company now looks to be continuing iPPVs through Ustream, with a new deal worked out where they will have to get a third party involved to process the orders, and that party will have to work with Ustream. It makes things more complicated and gives another avenue for a potential technical problem, but Ustream wants to get completely out of the e-commerce aspect of iPPVs. Ustream will continue to broadcast iPPVs for a fee provided someone else handles the e-commerce and customer service, aspects they wanted to remove themselves from. This is also an opening for both New Japan and Dragon Gate to continue, if they can get an e-commerce provider that would work with Ustream. The iPPVs will no longer stream from the Ustream site, but Ustream will handle back-end production. ROH will host them on their own site at ROHwrestling.com. So for New Japan to continue, they would have to make a deal with an English language company and likely host the shows from their own web site. If the technology works out between the commerce partner and Ustream, it’s actually a plus because it gets the fans to the ROH site as the home of the shows.
> 
> The next iPPV will be the 9/6 All-Star Extravaganza show from Toronto. Among those scheduled are A.J. Styles, The Young Bucks, Christopher Daniels and Frankie Kazarian. An update is the ROH PPV on 6/22 did approximately 12,000 buys, which is in the same range of a current high-end TNA show. With far lower costs of production and talent, they can come out alright with that and while nothing is official, I expect a second one at Final Battle this year. The location of Final Battle isn’t known, past they want to run it in the New York market, but the Manhattan Center and Hammerstein Ballroom are no longer cost effective due to the rent increase. So if they get a new building in the market, it has to be one with the production capabilities to do a live PPV in.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Cedric Alexander's finisher to Jay Lethal. :banderas


----------



## Knocks

"An update is the ROH PPV on 6/22 did approximately 12,000 buys, which is in the same range of a current high-end TNA show."

bama


----------



## USAUSA1

Those are great numbers considering the terrible promotion for the show.


----------



## Cliffy

What did slammy do? 

SPIKE needs to pick up ROH asap, imagine what they could do with SPIKEs household reach. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Knocks

Cliffy Byro said:


> What did slammy do?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


tnawrestlingnews (not sure how reliable they are) said it did around 15,000.


----------



## validreasoning

Knocks said:


> tnawrestlingnews (not sure how reliable they are) said it did around 15,000.


slammiversary 2013 did 13,000 buys and that was with a much stronger card and no wwe network available where you can get 5 months of content for the same price as a tna ppv.

i find it extremely difficult to believe a card where the mainevent was scrapped a few days out beat the 2013 numbers.

even on here you could tell you could tell this years event didn't come close to generating the same buzz as last years. this years discussion thread only had 665 comments compared to over 1,600 for last years event.


----------



## Knocks

validreasoning said:


> slammiversary 2013 did 13,000 buys and that was with a much stronger card and no wwe network available where you can get 5 months of content for the same price as a tna ppv.
> 
> i find it extremely difficult to believe a card where the mainevent was scrapped a few days out beat the 2013 numbers.


As do I. Just sharing what I found when I quickly looked it up.

If 15,000 is the legit number, MVP's injury probably helped, so instead of an extremely shitty main event there was at least some unpredictability about what was gonna go down.


----------



## Saintpat

Hopefully we'll get Final Battle on PPV and then maybe take it to four shows next year.


----------



## ChristianMB1

Was at TV Tapings last night;

Lethal v. ACH was probably one of their best TV matches of 2014, Elgin-Alexander was a tad disappointing, Kendrick-Silas was better than I thought it would be and the Young Bucks-Bad Influence match was fucking amazing as I thought it would be.

Had an encounter with a Brian Kendrick that was stoned out, I gave him my Ebola conspiracy theory and he told me that I need to buy Silver to decontaminate my water supply :lmao


----------



## Shenron

ChristianMB1 said:


> Was at TV Tapings last night;
> 
> Lethal v. ACH was probably one of their best TV matches of 2014, Elgin-Alexander was a tad disappointing, Kendrick-Silas was better than I thought it would be and the Young Bucks-Bad Influence match was fucking amazing as I thought it would be.
> 
> *Had an encounter with a Brian Kendrick that was stoned out, I gave him my Ebola conspiracy theory and he told me that I need to buy Silver to decontaminate my water supply :lmao*


:lmao

Tapings sounded cool.


----------



## ChristianMB1

Shenron said:


> :lmao
> 
> Tapings sounded cool.


Yeah hahahaha, he didn't seem like a dick or anything he just seemed to be a little disinterested, he has admitted in recent shoots that he's been slowly losing his passion for wrestling, but his eyes lit up once I brought up conspiracy theories.

They also had Bad Influence and the Bucks before the show alongside Kendrick, and all 4 of them seemed cool especially the Young Bucks.


----------



## Knocks

Should make for a good few weeks of television. (Y)


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Cliffy Byro said:


> What did slammy do?
> 
> SPIKE needs to pick up ROH asap, imagine what they could do with SPIKEs household reach.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Spike + ROH = :banderas

On another note, Summer Heat Tour 2014 was fantastic. Young vs. Steen... War Machine vs. Briscoes Bros... Even the 4-way Match was tons of fun, the 4-way sleeper part was brilliant. :lol


----------



## NastyYaffa

:mark:


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

NastyYaffa said:


> :mark:


The chemistry between the both teams is off the charts. Can't wait. :cool2


----------



## Super Sonic

Gonna throw this prediction out there:

TLC match at FB2014 between the Dragons, Bucks, and BI.


----------



## Obfuscation

Oh god another match. Yikes. _(damn you ROH for making me fear a Young Bucks match)_

Well, at least I can go look for Steen vs Silas & War Machine vs Briscoes. Those should hopefully please me.


----------



## hgr423

Super Sonic said:


> Gonna throw this prediction out there:
> 
> TLC match at FB2014 between the Dragons, Bucks, and BI.


Don't think so. Bucks going to 'E. Google it.


----------



## Snapdragon

hgr423 said:


> Don't think so. Bucks going to 'E. Google it.


More Young Bucks trolling


----------



## NastyYaffa

hgr423 said:


> Don't think so. Bucks going to 'E. Google it.


They are just trolling on twitter.


----------



## Super Sonic

>


There's one former puro/indy darling missing on that photo...


----------



## Obfuscation

Sami Callihan plz, FUCK.


----------



## Super Sonic

Meltzer:



> A New Japan rep is expected to be coming to the Brooklyn show to discuss more talent exchanges. There is talk of doing an ROH title match at the Tokyo Dome in January as the outsider world title instead of the NWA title. The whole NWA thing in New Japan hasn’t been talked about lately.
> 
> Matt Sydal will be debuting as soon as he legally can, which should be a few weeks.


----------



## Even Flow

Sydal back in ROH? Sweet


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

This is incredibly good news. Welcome back Mr. Sydal. :cool2


----------



## Obfuscation

More Sydal is always good. However, not too sure who I care to see him work vs in ROH. Jimmy Jacobs & Silas Young immediately off my head. Would be Adam Cole, but that can happen elsewhere. _(doesn't mean I would love to see it, yada yada)_

Oh. Hanson. Yeah, I'd sign up for some David vs Goliath match. But haha, like the company would book it.


----------



## Lazyking

Can Sydal still go like 2007 Sydal? I know WWE probably just forgot about him but he did have a horrible injury.


----------



## fiddlecastro

For those who are wondering, RoH will be running Terminal 5 in NYC from now on.


----------



## EscapedIllusion

No more Hammerstein


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## EvenflowDDT82

Rowe was injured in an motorcycle accident. Will be interesting seeing where Hanson goes from here. I could see him losing a couple of TV Title matches or maybe challenging Elgin around the Anniversary Show.

Random thoughts...

-I miss Outlaw Inc.

-I wonder what the payoff to The Romantic Touch will be. We all know he's Rhett Titus, but why the new identity???

-I see Cedric Alexander winning the TV Title at Final Battle.

-I really hope Sinclair finally puts some money into ROH. There shows look so third rate. Better venues (no more HS gyms), and better lighting.

-Corino needs to be more heelish on commentary like he was when he first joined Kevin Kelly.


----------



## fiddlecastro

EscapedIllusion said:


> No more Hammerstein
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


 End of an era. It's just gotten too expensive to run shows there, apparently.

I'm a big music fan and I've been to many shows at Terminal 5, that place is one of the worst music venues in New York, but a lot of that has to do with sound and sightlines. It may actually be pretty good for Wrestling, the thing that sucks about it no matter what is the fact it's SO FAR from public transportation, I think the closest subway is Columbus Circle which is pretty far east. Also, it's all non-tiered floor seating at T5, too, and the balconies are nothing like they are at the Hammerstein, I'd be amazed if they have multiple rows up there. 

That said, I'll see y'all Dec 7 2014 at Terminal 5 NYC.


----------



## hgr423

I thought Ciampa vs Paige on TV was a good little match. The shooting star from the apron looked like a close call though maybe it's just all smoke and mirrors.


----------



## SAMCRO

Must Jimmy Jacobs be in every single heel stable? Seems like everytime i stop watching roh for a while and come back he's in a new heel stable.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Solid show this week.


----------



## Obfuscation

SAMCRO said:


> Must Jimmy Jacobs be in every single heel stable? Seems like everytime i stop watching roh for a while and come back he's in a new heel stable.


Three in a decade is worth complaining about? Granted, there was no real reason for The Decade to even begin. But...

ROH never lets him be a top star in a wrestling capacity, so they always use him as a stud where he can talk, talk, and talk some more. b/c he's fantastic at it. That's why.


----------



## SAMCRO

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Three in a decade is worth complaining about? Granted, there was no real reason for The Decade to even begin. But...
> 
> ROH never lets him be a top star in a wrestling capacity, so they always use him as a stud where he can talk, talk, and talk some more. b/c he's fantastic at it. That's why.


Well its more to do with how quick he joined up with The Decade after being in Scum for so long. When he first returned a few years ago trying to be the new good Jimmy Jacobs that was rehabilitated, he went evil again and joined up with Scum. Then Scum turned on Steen and Steen made it his mission to destroy Scum and they was disbanded. Then Jacobs went through a storyline where he was working his way back into the company by proving that he's changed, then once again he joined up with another heel stable just being the crazy weird flamboyant wacko as usual. I dunno it just seems like he's never on his own, he's always apart of a heel faction.

Jacob's joining The Decade just felt pointless, i mean he just got finished being a member of scum for ages and went through a redemption storyline only to join another heel faction? Lol how many chances are ROH gonna give him to change only to be kicked in the balls everytime?


----------



## Romangirl252

Kevin Steen last match in roh and on tv was awesome...Jacob needs to go sit down somewhere...he probably mad cause he can't get into wwe


----------



## Obfuscation

SAMCRO said:


> Well its more to do with how quick he joined up with The Decade after being in Scum for so long. When he first returned a few years ago trying to be the new good Jimmy Jacobs that was rehabilitated, he went evil again and joined up with Scum. Then Scum turned on Steen and Steen made it his mission to destroy Scum and they was disbanded. Then Jacobs went through a storyline where he was working his way back into the company by proving that he's changed, then once again he joined up with another heel stable just being the crazy weird flamboyant wacko as usual. I dunno it just seems like he's never on his own, he's always apart of a heel faction.
> 
> Jacob's joining The Decade just felt pointless, i mean he just got finished being a member of scum for ages and went through a redemption storyline only to join another heel faction? Lol how many chances are ROH gonna give him to change only to be kicked in the balls everytime?


Well he's leading the stable so it really isn't on point to your last line. I mean, that's obvious. But another obvious point is the ROH booker doesn't know what to do w/them so boom. Faction created. Lazy booking is lazy booking. As I originally said, the only complimentary aspect of it is they know the value Jacobs has as a leader & w/his talking, so he constantly gets these outlets.


----------



## daulten780

Great crowd for ROH


----------



## Joel Anthony

Did Bad Influence round the bases during their entrance?


----------



## Obfuscation

Maybe the way it was set up looks swell, but it doesn't look to be anything out of the ordinary for the company. Been in the thousands for various events, such as Manhattan Center shows. Just too bad ROH lost being a hot market in Chicago.

And idc how down I am on the product, outdoor events always win me over. Got to see it just for the fun of the different look. I feel like this is why I've seen the Road Wild events way too much for my own good. 8*D


----------



## fiddlecastro

Joel Anthony said:


> Did Bad Influence round the bases during their entrance?


They did not  

Truth Martini did mid opening match, though, to a pretty big pop

Evans also got a victory lap in










And Hayley Seydoux, I do love the atmosphere of outdoor shows but the crowd kinda sucked at Field of Honor. Though i'm not really surprised considering it was probably at the low end of ROH shows I've been to quality wise. The VIP section started chanting against the bleachers/etc it got out of hand and distracted from a pretty good ACH/Alexander match.


----------



## Pentegarn

Romangirl252 said:


> Kevin Steen last match in roh and on tv was awesome...Jacob needs to go sit down somewhere...he probably mad cause he can't get into wwe


Got some stuff to say about that myself. I will premise this by saying Corino and Steen are two of my all time favorites from RoH. Loved their stuff there. And looked forward to watching this since I heard it was Steen's last match before heading to the WWE.

Loved Steen doing the streamer angel/streamer monster.

Loved Corino handing the speech to the announcer (with his "weight" on it among other things) was also good. Honestly I am glad Corino decided to do one more match and especially that he decided to do it with Steen

The Generico mask. Nice touch. And how excited is Steen feeling to be reunited with his old friend soon?

Todd Sinclair's fast 20 count was a pretty good trolling. Wonder if that was planned or just something one of them improved on the fly?

Corino clearly has let himself go physically, which is understandable. That said he still can go it seems, which speaks volumes to his ability. 

Regarding Jacobs: I wanted him involved in this somehow. I think the 'set up' where Jacobs hugged Steen was his genuine out of character well wishes and quick tribute which doubled as a quick easy heat grab, while I think the chance to get Decade some heat and the troops rallying for Steen was a good way to execute inserting Jacons in a way that preserved his current gimmick. 

It was a fun last hurrah for Steen. Can't wait for him to set NXT aflame


----------



## Super Sonic

Elgin vs. Jay and Cole vs. Styles at ASE6.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Styles vs. Cole :banderas

Fuck Elgin tho. I wish Jay beats him, but it's not gonna happen.


----------



## Gretchen

Already sick of Elgin as Champ. Guy is dull in every respect.


----------



## Pentegarn

Superkick said:


> Already sick of Elgin as Champ. Guy is dull in every respect.


I gotta admit I am not feeling Elgin as the champ like I thought I would during the build up


----------



## Gretchen

Pentegarn said:


> I gotta admit I am not feeling Elgin as the champ like I thought I would during the build up


Sucks for me that I wasn't watching ROH when Jay Briscoe was the World Champion b/c I love that man's work. Entertaining as holy hell. I doubt he's getting another World Title reign anyway b/c correct me if I'm wrong but I believe Aries is the only guy that's had two title reigns. Plus it seems like Jay's currently in the position where he'll be putting some younger guys over soon, not winning World Titles. I hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Superkick said:


> Already sick of Elgin as Champ. Guy is dull in every respect.


He is horrible. Can't stand him. So boring.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Finally, Cole vs Styles! :mark:
Battle of the Bubble Butts :homer


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Taven decided not to re-sign with ROH.


----------



## KingCrash

And ROH just got a little bit better.


----------



## Obfuscation

Pardon bad matches, Elgin's reign was going to fall flat largely b/c what could they have done to make it interesting? He'll just defend it x amount of times till he eventually loses. Eh. Who could care? And that is all that is currently happening.

Won't lose sleep over Taven. I liked him, but once he was randomly turned into the blandest babyface, again, nothing to care about.


----------



## Concrete

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Taven decided not to re-sign with ROH.


Can someone explain to me why? Like that sounds like the only reason he is slightly recognized. I don't dislike him to be honest but seems perplexing. 

Also I'm getting more excited about the potential of DBD weekend than I probably should be given the like two shows I've seen from ROH this year. Setting myself up for major disappointment that will never be realized since I probably won't see the shows. But Strong vs Hanson could be sneaky good(ala Strong vs Mack from CSTC III). I'm starting to come around to the idea of Styles vs O'Brother. Styles vs Alexander will be at least good. That 8-man elimination can go one of two ways. Hopefully it is the "its good" way.


----------



## Gretchen

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Pardon bad matches, Elgin's reign was going to fall flat largely b/c what could they have done to make it interesting? He'll just defend it x amount of times till he eventually loses. Eh. Who could care? And that is all that is currently happening.


Agreed with this. I can hardly see why the crowd would care at all. This guy is incredibly bland and I fail to see how any feuds he'd be involved in would actually intrigue most fans. All he is, is a big man babyface who's supposedly "Unbreakable" and fights people. Nothing about him could intrigue viewers enough in the long haul, the way I see it.


----------



## RDEvans

Taven will probaably go to DGUSA/Evolve once his deal is up. Also if Elgin wasn't losing lots of world title matches prior to becoming world champ and wasn't so damn robotic on the mic, I'd take his world title reign more seriously.


----------



## hgr423

NastyYaffa said:


> He is horrible. Can't stand him. So boring.


ROH doesn't have a natural champ now like Danielson or Nigel or Aries were. All were so far ahead of their peers IMO. But I think Cole filled the gap well and so will Elgin. I have an open mind regarding Elgin as champ because I don't think there's a better man in the company right now to be the face.


----------



## Obfuscation

Basically everyone in the company is better than Elgin or on par w/being just as bad. That was way too easy of a set up for me.

Strong vs Hanson was signed? Well hallelujah. Smack each other hard & often, boys.


----------



## Shenron

I kinda get the hate for Elgin if you guys are more into entertainers like Cole, but I don't embrace it myself, dude is having great matches in and out and has been built to win the title for a year.

Also lol @Taven thinking any other company will pick him up.


----------



## Gretchen

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Basically everyone in the company is better than Elgin or on par w/being just as bad. That was way too easy of a set up for me.
> 
> Strong vs Hanson was signed? Well hallelujah. Smack each other hard & often, boys.


I just read somewhere that Elgin and Davey Richards faced one another in 2012 in a match Meltzer rated 5 stars. :lmao

I wonder what you thought of this match considering you hate both w/ a passion iirc.


----------



## Knocks

I won't miss Taven.

As for my thoughts on Elgin, hgr423 pretty much nailed it.


----------



## Concrete

Superkick said:


> I just read somewhere that Elgin and Davey Richards faced one another in 2012 in a match Meltzer rated 5 stars. :lmao
> 
> I wonder what you thought of this match considering you hate both w/ a passion iirc.


#FUNFACT: They went on to face each other about 115 more times in various promotions after that because of its "success".


----------



## USAUSA1

It was a classic match, haven't watch it in awhile but I remember being amaze. Any wrestler on any show can have a great match if everything click.


----------



## Gretchen

Concrete said:


> #FUNFACT: They went on to face each other about 115 more times in various promotions after that because of its "success".


Reminds me a bit of the whole deal with the Colt and Punk series in various arenas.



USAUSA1 said:


> It was a classic match, haven't watch it in awhile but I remember being amaze. Any wrestler on any show can have a great match if everything click.


Understandable.


----------



## Super Sonic




----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Superkick said:


> I just read somewhere that Elgin and Davey Richards faced one another in 2012 in a match Meltzer rated 5 stars. :lmao
> 
> I wonder what you thought of this match considering you hate both w/ a passion iirc.


Meltzer wasn't the only one who loved that match. Tons of people did. It's what got Elgin over and when people started overrating Elgin's abilities.


----------



## Gretchen

Fair enough. I'd expect a 5 star match to be highly rated by fans. Thought it was amusing considering how a couple posters here think both are awful and they had a 5 Star match together. Like someone else said, sometimes things just click and a mediocre worker can have a great match. I assume that was the case there.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Elgin/Davey wasn't really that great, imo. I find it pretty ridiculous that Meltzer has it rated better than Bryan/KENTA, Bryan/Nigel or Ki/KENTA.


----------



## Obfuscation

Superkick said:


> I just read somewhere that Elgin and Davey Richards faced one another in 2012 in a match Meltzer rated 5 stars. :lmao
> 
> I wonder what you thought of this match considering you hate both w/ a passion iirc.


Dunno about "hate w/a passion" b/c that's quite strong. I really do consider both phony, terrible wrestlers though, so there's a more concise way of putting it. As for the match: Oh it's laughable tripe. Not the worst match ever or anything, but just a pile of nonsense that got blown out of proportion b/c Dave Meltzer adored it. It has heavy workrate for twenty plus minutes. Of course that man went ape for it.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Elgin ain't all that bad in the ring. He can go. Though, I do feel like a lot of his matches are repetitive and he isn't good at all on the mic. He needs a mouthpiece. The whole "I worked hard to win the title" thing was neat, but he's done nothing to build on that. Like Hayley said, he's just going to have match after match until losing the title and this reign won't be anything meaningful. 

Cole probably should have held on to it and built his super heelness up even more as the hated guy who will do anything to keep the title, holding it for a good while until the truly right face came about.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

ROH (Episode 2014/08/16.) was really more worth than gold but kinda hard to watch also, emotionally speaking. It's tough seeing a gem like Steen go but I really hope he will make it in NXT and eventually, in the WWE.

The last part of the episode, although brief, was a masterpiece thanks to Jacobs who appeared to celebrate Steen's departure only to show his true colors along with Whitmer and Strong.

On another note; ACH vs. TaDarius Thomas was fantastic.


----------



## Joel Anthony

That ACH and Thomas match was really good.

Adam Page and Thomas gonna be teaming any minute now against Decade.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Couldn't agree more, any minute now they are so gonna turn against Decade the more Jacobs, Whitmer and Strong keeps bullying them.


----------



## Worship Thy Riff

Has anyone watched Field of Honor? I though that was a pretty weak show, the only match that I enjoyed was the main event, everything else was really annoying or just bad. 

Michael Elgin is having a horrible title reign, and I was one of those who wanted him to win the world title, but his run is being very weak thus far.


----------



## KingCrash

It's easily a skip, the main event was fine I guess and the tag was alright but too many filler/flat matches and the crowd did not give a damn about Cedric/ACH. Cedric giving the crowd a "Man screw you" look summed up the match before the unplanned finish. Wonder if they're going to try and put any of these on tv?


----------



## Joel Anthony

Jay Lethal vs ACH seemed like a fucking classic tonight. Too bad the Marlins went in to extra innings and I couldn't really watch it. I kept switching back and forth but probably didn't see more than 2 full minutes. Looked like it went about 20 minutes, probably wrong. Might wait til the 4 AM reshowing to watch it again. ROH comes on at Saturday 8 PM, 11 PM and then [Sunday morning]4 AM here. 

Jay Lethal's hair was on some other shit.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

I just read up on Field and Honor and heard the crowd went into business for themselves.


----------



## Shenron

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I just read up on Field and Honor and heard the crowd went into business for themselves.


Yeah, they were numerous but shite. Show was average, hope DBD will is better.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Is anyone going to FINAL BATTLE in NYC? I am thinking about it. Floor seats are still available. :mark:


----------



## EscapedIllusion

I'm probably gonna go,I heard Okada is rumored to be there.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Leon Knuckles

How fast do tix sell out? We should link up at the venue or something. Its gonna be at Terminal 5.


----------



## Super Sonic




----------



## USAUSA1

I am loving Jay Lethal right now.


----------



## Knocks

Super Sonic said:


>


:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Anyone got a photo of Steen covered in the Streamers or in the Generico Mask?


----------



## Obfuscation

Death Before Dishonor shows have some matches I'm interested in. Neat. Hanson vs Strong is my goal. Would hope Styles vs O'Reilly worked too. I feel like Kyle has more smarts than his mentor Davey does in knowing to change it up from the usual crap & give us something worth seeing. I don't think I would have ever said this statement prior to last year. He's not a favorite, but he's grown on me.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

I somewhat like O'Reilly, too. He exceeded my expectations. I thought he was going to flounder after he turned heel; ROH would push him because of his style and because he's Davey's protege, but the fans wouldn't take to him because he wasn't good at any aspect of pro wrestling.

At least I was right about Ciampa going nowhere.


----------



## Obfuscation

Yeah, Ciampa is worthless to me.


----------



## Shenron

I'd take a Bobby Fish push to a Kyle one any day. I like Ciampa.


----------



## fiddlecastro

Leon Knuckles said:


> Is anyone going to FINAL BATTLE in NYC? I am thinking about it. Floor seats are still available. :mark:


I'll be there :mark:


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Great poster from ROH:


----------



## Obfuscation

Actually does look neat.


----------



## Joel Anthony

What does that remind me of... Star Wars? I dunno, but I dig it.

Would be cool if they'd ever come back to South Florida. I think they've been here once, ever, since 2002. Going to Lakeland soon but that's a ways up.


----------



## Knocks

Their posters have been much better lately.


----------



## NastyYaffa

That poster is cool as hell!


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Awesome poster.

I'm a little late by saying this but it was great seeing Nana at Field Of Honor. :mark:

Speaking of that event, anyone else who managed to count and recognize the references that occured during Romero vs. Bennett match?


----------



## Super Sonic

SIGN ME UP



> Have you dreamed of becoming a professional wrestler? Or are you already a wrestler looking to hone your craft and move to the next level? For years, the ROH Dojo has been THE place to train with the best from ROH and as the demand to train at our world class dojo has surged, we are excited to announce another training facility officially endorsed by Ring of Honor: ROH DOJO MIDWEST.
> 
> Located in St. Louis, MO, *this training center will be coordinated and coached by the reigning ROH World Champion "Unbreakable" Michael Elgin. Elgin has traveled the world as a professional wrestler and has crafted himself into one of the most elite athletes in the world. Now he wants to share that knowledge and skill with the next generation. This is an incredible opportunity to learn everything about wrestling from someone who has become a World Champion.*
> 
> The next six month training course starts soon: September 8th. The ROH DOJO MIDWEST is a comprehensive program covering everything from conditioning to presentation skills and a whole lot more. For more information or to sign up, please contact: [email protected]
> 
> ROH DOJO MIDWEST
> 3500 Lemp Avenue
> St. Louis, MO


----------



## Obfuscation

I hope all the trainees bulk up & wear mullets until they graduate.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

fiddlecastro said:


> I'll be there :mark:


AWW YEAH! What section did you get?


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Copped ROW 4 tix.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Super Sonic

--These are some new time slots for Ring of Honor television
Pittsburgh will now air on Sundays at Noon
Greensboro will now air on Sundays at Noon
Tampa will now air Saturdays at 10:30 p.m.
These changes apparently have to do with college football airing in the ROH time slots on the local channels.


----------



## Hencheman_21

Joel Anthony said:


> What does that remind me of... Star Wars? I dunno, but I dig it.
> 
> Would be cool if they'd ever come back to South Florida. I think they've been here once, ever, since 2002. Going to Lakeland soon but that's a ways up.


HOLY CRAP BATMAN!! I am glad I saw this. I had stopped looking at their schedule on their web site because I never saw them come south of the Mason-Dixon line. Now they are gonna be in my back yard woo woo.


----------



## fiddlecastro

Leon Knuckles said:


> AWW YEAH! What section did you get?


Row 2 to the right of the entrance way :mark:


----------



## Super Sonic

Meltzer:



> There are still plans for Matt Sydal to come back at some point. Sydal has commitments for Gabe Sapolsky with Dragon Gate USA & Evolve, as well as Dragon Gate in Japan, so it looks like he won’t sign a deal with ROH, but they are talking about using him.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Besides Mark's head, this poster is pretty good. I wonder if they hired someone new recently.


----------



## Super Sonic

Fantasy booking:

Elgin turns heel based on being disgruntled and insecure (best wrestling characters using reflect real personality of the performer.) He says though he isn't like the Decade, he doesn't need a crew of never-was's or some green rookies to kiss his ass.

He'll be damned if someone like Adam Cole will try to take the title from him and then take greener pastures in WWE. He'll be damned if someone unambitious like Jay Briscoe regains. And he'll be damned if someone like AJ Styles takes it, coming and going as he pleases while making the big bucks and using his TNA resume to hold real talent down and hold promoters up for ridiculous money.

Styles dethrones Elgin at Final Battle 2014 or Supercard of Honor IX.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Super Sonic said:


> Fantasy booking:
> 
> Elgin turns heel based on being disgruntled and insecure (best wrestling characters using reflect real personality of the performer.) He says though he isn't like the Decade, he doesn't need a crew of never-was's or some green rookies to kiss his ass.
> 
> He'll be damned if someone like Adam Cole will try to take the title from him and then take greener pastures in WWE. He'll be damned if someone unambitious like Jay Briscoe regains. And he'll be damned if someone like AJ Styles takes it, coming and going as he pleases while making the big bucks and using his TNA resume to hold real talent down and hold promoters up for ridiculous money.
> 
> Styles dethrones Elgin at Final Battle 2014 or Supercard of Honor IX.


Hell yeah. I want Styles to win only bc I dont like Elgin. I dont even like Styles either lol. But I hope its a good match bc Im gonna be there.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

According to ROH's twitter, Silas Young's leg is injured and he could be out for 4 months.


----------



## almostfamous

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> According to ROH's twitter, Silas Young's leg is injured and he could be out for 4 months.


That's a bummer for sure. ROH really is lacking with talent right now. Behind Cole and Elgin, they don't really have any main eventers. Hero is fat and Styles is part time. O'Riley and Brisco are in tag teams. Tough to see who else is ready to step up.


----------



## Lazyking

They have Cedric and ACH they've been pushing but main event ready? nah.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Pretty excited for tonight's show. Cole/Styles & reDRagon/Bucks should both be excellent matches.


----------



## USAUSA1

almostfamous said:


> That's a bummer for sure. ROH really is lacking with talent right now. Behind Cole and Elgin, they don't really have any main eventers. Hero is fat and Styles is part time. O'Riley and Brisco are in tag teams. Tough to see who else is ready to step up.


I heard Austin Aries might be available soon.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Lazyking said:


> They have Cedric and ACH they've been pushing but main event ready? nah.


I like Cedric. He is ring-savvy.


----------



## Super Sonic

Meltzer says Young's leg NOT broken.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Even Flow said:


>







Jay in Sandy Fork yay :mark:

Decent card tonight actually, I might take a look.

I'm curious as to why Bennett didn't have a match on the card until the Young injury :hmm:


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Anyone know if you have access to the PPV beyond the live feed if you order? I already ordered it for tonight, but now may be unable to watch/


----------



## Hencheman_21

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Besides Mark's head, this poster is pretty good. I wonder if they hired someone new recently.


Um why are they looking at the camera instead of the girl up on the stage?


----------



## heyman deciple

Hencheman_21 said:


> Um why are they looking at the camera instead of the girl up on the stage?


Maybe the girl is Maria, bro code dude. Respect.

Or maybe that stripper is a day shifter and the real talent just walked in.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

So if I stop watching live can I watch tomorrow? Or do I just have access to the live stream?


----------



## NastyYaffa

Styles & Cole did not disappoint!


----------



## DGenerationMC

1. I wanna see an Elgin heel turn

2. I wanna see AJ Styles as ROH Champion

3. I wanna see a Bennett/Maria/Cole love triangle


----------



## NastyYaffa

DGenerationMC said:


> 2. I wanna see AJ Styles as ROH Champion


That would be gold :banderas


----------



## NastyYaffa

JAY FUCKIN BRISCOE


----------



## USAUSA1

Why Jay Briscoe?


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Because Delirious.

I feel sorry for Elgin (and the fans). His wrestling career in ROH (and the fans' time/investment) from 2012 'till now (and beyond, I'm sure) meant absolutely nothing. Zero.

And why not Cole? The only option that makes sense in this fucked up scenario. And he picks Jay............ My fucking god........


----------



## DGenerationMC

Holy shit, Jay's champ again! Hope he drops it to AJ at Final Battle.

Too bad for Elgin, not a fan but I would've preferred to see him be a monster heel ROH champion but oh well.

Can't wait to see Cole-Styles :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa

Cole vs. Styles was epic. My ROH MOTY.

And I am fuckin happy that Jay is the champ. Love him. Elgin is boring.


----------



## Gretchen

Jay Briscoe as ROH Champ? Hnnng. 

Too bad I got this spoiled for myself though. Would have been so much better as a surprise. Why do I do this to myself...


----------



## Toonami4Life

Pff, all that work all that struggle Elgin had gone through, and its for nothing as he just gets a cup of coffee run.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Oh yeah, and El Generico should've been the first ever two-time ROH World Champion.


----------



## Toonami4Life

I can't have been the only one who was thinking and hoping they were planning Styles vs Elgin Title for Title. I was really hoping for that as that could've been great.


----------



## MajinTrunks

Very happy Jay has the belt back. We never really got a chance to see him hit his stride since he got injured last time. I've been hoping he would get it back for awhile.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

MajinTrunks said:


> Very happy Jay has the belt back. We never really got a chance to see him hit his stride since he got injured last time. I've been hoping he would get it back for awhile.


FUCK ME ARE YOU SRS? Did this happen tonight? YES!!! I swear the main event picture was looking dull but now things are looking up.

And I just walked by MCU Park today (where Field of Honor was held). I cant believe it was so close to me. Now I regret not going to it.

BUT YES JAY BRISCOE BITCHES! REACH FOR THE SKY BOYYYY


----------



## watts63

Jay won? Sure as hell didn't see that coming.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I wonder if Jay winning the title for a second time means ROH is doing away with long ass title reigns.


----------



## almostfamous

Man that Elgin title win kinda feels like a pity win to me now. Jay is a much more entertaining champion anyway.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

DGenerationMC said:


> I wonder if Jay winning the title for a second time means ROH is doing away with long ass title reigns.


Well Styles is the only one with a 2x reign. Briscoe is pretty much face of the company so I suppose its valid and legit.


----------



## Gretchen

Hopefully Jay gets a solid reign. Long reigns make the title feel more meaningful imo, and he can certainly deliver w/ a solid reign. Dude's got it all. Wonder who the contenders will be after/if Jay wins the rematch. ACH? Cole? Bennett?


----------



## EmbassyForever

HAHAHAHA, once again Elgin looks like the biggest geek ever. I'm loving it.


----------



## NewJack's Shank

Really don't like Elgin, Glad Jay is champ again I'm all for it


----------



## USAUSA1

Poor Mark


----------



## Super Sonic

Per Meltzer, the title change is because of Elgin's public expression of trying out for baseball and the situation is "tenuous." Elgin is frustrated that he's yet to get past the indies after more than a decade in the business.

He was gonna drop the belt at FB 2014.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## USAUSA1

Did Elgin play baseball in college?


----------



## EmbassyForever

USAUSA1 said:


> Did Elgin play baseball in college?


Nope


----------



## Gretchen

Super Sonic said:


> Per Meltzer, the title change is because of Elgin's public expression of trying out for baseball and the situation is "tenuous." Elgin is frustrated that he's yet to get past the indies after more than a decade in the business.
> 
> He was gonna drop the belt at FB 2014.





USAUSA1 said:


> Did Elgin play baseball in college?


How long do you see Jay holding the belt? And to whom do you think he'll drop it?


----------



## hgr423

Super Sonic said:


> Per Meltzer, the title change is because of Elgin's public expression of trying out for baseball and the situation is "tenuous." Elgin is frustrated that he's yet to get past the indies after more than a decade in the business.
> 
> He was gonna drop the belt at FB 2014.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


If that's true, that's a shame. It often takes a decade to move up in your career for anyone. The same happened to me and I know it it is frustrating, but look at where Elgin is now. He has had a great run in PWG and ROH. Sure, he is not the perfect wrestler but he sure has delivered. I hope he can appreciate what he has accomplished and give us a couple more great years before moving on if that is his intention.


----------



## USAUSA1

I am sure TNA would give him a try.


----------



## Donnie

Super Sonic said:


> Per Meltzer, the title change is because of Elgin's public expression of trying out for baseball and the situation is "tenuous." Elgin is frustrated that he's yet to get past the indies after more than a decade in the business.
> 
> He was gonna drop the belt at FB 2014.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Baseball huh I guess Elgin went to the Sid vicous school of wrestling


----------



## Lazyking

Wait Elgin trying out for Baseball? Dude if that was your dream, you should have been doing that all along. I really don't see that career path faring any better. 

He's an alright wrestler but his look is not very appealing. He's not fat so can't really work that and he's balding. Has like no charisma. Reminds me of a strong Bob Holly.


----------



## USAUSA1

Elgin is a decent guy to have on any roster. Not as the top guy but a solid hand. Bob Holly was a solid hand for WWE.


----------



## Vårmakos

Wow. I spoiled the title change casually browsing cagematch. Fucking hell .. pretty shocking stuff. 

It must've really hurt Elgin to not be invited to New Japan. Oh well.


----------



## CBR

ANybody who says Styles and Cole is MOTY or even the MOTN last night probably wasn't watching the same match. To me that was the worst match on the card last night. Both men seemed off their games.


----------



## NastyYaffa

CBR said:


> ANybody who says Styles and Cole is MOTY or even the MOTN last night probably wasn't watching the same match. To me that was the worst match on the card last night. Both men seemed off their games.


I loved it. In my opinion, the best match of the night AND the best ROH match of the year. :draper2


----------



## Concrete

Gotta say, more interested in giving ROH another crack with Briscoe back on top. If Final Battle is a PPV then I might dip into see if they decide to make the card interesting and stuff.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

I have to agree that Styles and Cole did seem off their game, but it was still a fantastic match and my MOTN. Which means to me that as good as it was, another meeting could be even better.


----------



## Canadian

CBR said:


> ANybody who says Styles and Cole is MOTY or even the MOTN last night probably wasn't watching the same match. To me that was the worst match on the card last night. Both men seemed off their games.


Fully agree, there were a few botches to say the least and the crowd let it rip to let them know. MOTN is a joke here. If it wasn't the Bucks and RD match then I'm a squirrel. 

Overall it was a solid night and glad I went. The finish with Ciampa coming out and ripping the ring and dropping a neck breaker on one of the bucks was fantastic. Awesome push.


----------



## CBR

Fully agree, reDRagon and Young Bucks was MOTN for sure.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Watching Elgin vs Okada vs Styles from War of the Worlds :mark:

Okada is just something else.


----------



## Obfuscation

HAHA Elgin.

Cole vs Styles? Sweet.


----------



## Even Flow

Some Elgin news:



PWInsider said:


> Since Michael Elgin lost the ROH title last night to Jay Briscoe at Ring of Honor's All Star Extravaganza iPPV, there have been a number of stories floating around regarding Elgin's status with the company.
> 
> Here is what we know:
> 
> *As of this writing, Michael Elgin is still signed to a ROH contract and is not done with the company. Elgin is one of the talents who signed a new, exclusive deal awhile back that gave him a full-time salary while also giving the company the right to approve and deny independent dates that Elgin is offered to work.
> 
> *There are stories floating around that the company was not happy that Elgin didn't do more to protect the ROH title while working the independents, specifically a loss to Trevor Lee during the PWG Battle of Los Angeles tournament last week. On the surface, that certainly looks like something that ROH would obviously be upset with. Since the company was first formed in 2002, they went well out of their way to protect the credibility of the championship and always asked whoever held that belt to not do jobs on the independent scene. So, I do believe this to be correct, although I want to note that no one from ROH has confirmed that to me. But, if you put a gun to my head, I'd tell you that I do believe it factored into the decision.
> 
> *Another factor, which probably was a far greater concern is that according to several sources, Elgin's work visa for the United States expired and wasn't renewed. There are differing stories on what happened here but I am told the responsibility for that falls on Elgin's shoulders. When we have clarification, we'll update. Either way, not having the work visa renewed meant that Elgin, who is Canadian, was not going to be able to return to the United States after traveling from the States to Toronto for last night's iPPV. Elgin has already canceled a date with AIW in Cleveland tonight, citing paperwork issues with his visa preventing him from entering the country. The word making the rounds is it will take at least 90 days to get all of Elgin's paperwork back in order. With ROH having 8 live events, including three TV tapings in the next few months, they couldn't be without their champion. So, a title switch was in order if they wanted their champion in the mix building to Final Battle in NYC.
> 
> I was told that Jay Briscoe winning the belt was not the original plan for the iPPV, so obviously something changed. However, Elgin's status with the company, as of this writing, has not.


----------



## Obfuscation

When it rains it pours. Judging by the comments, not many folks happen to mind the abrupt switch.


----------



## Super Sonic

The plot thickens:



Meltzer said:


> Title change decision came before visa problems that were discovered last night when trying to go home.
> 
> ROH really lucked out on title change decision.


----------



## Obfuscation

Elgin-gate is in full effect.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Still LOL-worthy. Quality fuck up.


----------



## Saintpat

Canadian said:


> If it wasn't the ... RD match then I'm a squirrel.


Oh it was the RD match all right .. the RD Evans match.

As for AJ-Cole, I quite enjoyed it. Frankly, botches can sometimes add to the realism of a match as long as someone isn't selling something that whiffed by a mile.


----------



## USAUSA1

I thought both the promotion and wrestler suppose to keep up with the Visa paperwork?

Alvarez said people think he is a jerk backstage. PWinsider said ROH is mad because he job too much on the indies.

The internet is going wild.

I guess Elgin is about to have a short run in CWE.


----------



## KingCrash

The funny thing about the losing on the indies too much is that I think he's only lost in singles once since winning the title and maybe in a tag a couple of times but never eating the pin. In fact it kind of pissed me off considering I'm a fan of AIW and Elgin's the champ there yet never has a chance of losing it.

I guess Jay will hold it until FB whenever who was supposed to be the champ will take it.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

I hope Briscoe walks into 2015 as the champion.


----------



## Lazyking

Who would have been the intrnded champ? The only one i can think of is Styles


----------



## BornBad

LOLgin...


----------



## Canadian

Saintpat said:


> Oh it was the RD match all right .. the RD Evans match.
> 
> As for AJ-Cole, I quite enjoyed it. Frankly, botches can sometimes add to the realism of a match as long as someone isn't selling something that whiffed by a mile.


Well played sir lol I am starting to like RD Evans a little bit more.

But as for the Cole/Styles match the only time a botch turned funny or was enjoyable was when Cole messed up the figure four on the outside and then after having the ringside fans yell the 'You f*cked up' chant he bows Hunter Hearst Helmsley style in front of them. That was classic.


----------



## Certified G

Leon Knuckles said:


> I hope Briscoe walks into 2015 as the champion.


That'd be ace. 

I just downloaded the show so I'm gonna watch it later today. I was very happy to hear Jay Briscoe won the title again. Elgin was pretty hit & miss for me. I really enjoyed his match against Davey Richards from (I think) Showdown In The Sun, and against Adam Cole at BITW 2014 along with some others. Other than that he was kinda .. just there. He's completely void of any charisma and other than wrestling well there's no appeal to Michael Elgin.

Hopefully Jay has a lenghty title reign this time, definitely looking forward to seeing him defend the title.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

Will it be Briscoe and Ciampa in some sort of street fight for the main event at FB? What else could this Ciampa storyline be heading towards


----------



## Rhawk

It's a shame Elgin couldn't have had a longer run with the title. But maybe he shouldn't have made that baseball career comment, then he would have had the belt longer.

Whats even worse is that he had to lose it to one of the Briscoes. I'm not a fan of theirs, not at all.


----------



## Even Flow

According to the ROH site too, it's going to be on iPPV as well.


----------



## Leon Knuckles




----------



## DGenerationMC

Is there any chance that AJ will be getting a shot title at Final Battle?


----------



## Leon Knuckles

DGenerationMC said:


> Is there any chance that AJ will be getting a shot title at Final Battle?


Its def possible he could carry both ROH and IWGP titles at once.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Leon Knuckles said:


> Its def possible he could carry both ROH and IWGP titles at once.


That'd be real cool to see. 

AJ's my Wrestler of the Year so far. Winning the ROH Title while IWGP Champ would only solidify it.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

DGenerationMC said:


> That'd be real cool to see.
> 
> AJ's my Wrestler of the Year so far. Winning the ROH Title while IWGP Champ would only solidify it.


I'm not a fan but he definitely deserves it.


----------



## hgr423

Even Flow said:


> According to the ROH site too, it's going to be on iPPV as well.


Hey, that poster is misleading. Elgin may have to no show. I never thought I'd have to say this, but the bachelor party is subject to change.


----------



## Super Sonic

http://pwinsider.com/article/88122/ring-of-honor-news-and-notes.html?p=1

RING OF HONOR NEWS AND NOTES
By Mike Johnson on 2014-09-08 14:05:13



> In an update on Michael Elgin, rumors that recent comments by him about his interest in trying out for a Major League Baseball team led to him losing the belt to Jay Briscoe are incorrect. We are told that had no bearing on ROH booking him to lose the ROH title over the weekend and wasn't anything ROH was concerned with. We are also told the visa issues had no bearing on the title loss as the decision was made prior to the visa issue becoming known. That would leave how the belt was portrayed on the independents as being the primary factor. The original plan for the PPV was Elgin retaining going into the 9/27 TV taping.
> 
> ROH officials are assisting Elgin in getting back into the United States. The word making the rounds yesterday was that the issue was something that Elgin was responsible for handling.


----------



## almostfamous

Super Sonic said:


> http://pwinsider.com/article/88122/ring-of-honor-news-and-notes.html?p=1
> 
> RING OF HONOR NEWS AND NOTES
> By Mike Johnson on 2014-09-08 14:05:13


He must have really wanted to be in BOLA to put his title at risk.


----------



## Lazyking

Am I the only one that thinks its ROH not Elgin's fault for not 'protecting" the belt. Elgin takes these bookings to make extra money, he's not booked as ROH champion in other promotions. Just seems petty to me.


----------



## Toonami4Life

If your champion is being booked for shows you should have a say in outcomes. Like if he loses it must be a tag match he's apart of and his partner is the one that takes the fall in order to protect him and the title. Or at BOLA he loses by DQ like AJ did against Strong


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Well there is no non-compete clause so Elgin could do whatever he wants. But as champion, he shouldnt have lost. If he wasnt gonna win BOLA, he shouldnt have competed at all or maybe DQ finish.


----------



## spiraltap

The fact that ROH is mad Elgin lost a match on another promotion is stupid. If every promotions champions were told they could job in other promotions nobody would job anywhere. Unless wrestling promoters are willing to pay their champions not to work anywhere else they're going to work for whoever wants to pay them. Plus he did a job on PWG in one of their biggest shows. It's not like went to Chicken Dicks, Arkansas and jobbed to some shitty greenie in front of 10 people. A good booker could have ran with it and made money with it. Trevor Lee beats Elgin at BOLA, Elgin beats him in a rematch at some point, have the rubber match in ROH with the title on the line and Elgin retains. Something like that. It also has to be something that makes sense and should only be done in rare circumstances. Besides I think Elgin was caught in the perfect storm of management heat between the baseball tryout interview, doing a job in another promotion and his visa issue. Bobby Fish and Kyle O'Reilly both did jobs at BOLA and ROH didn't get mad at them. Biff Busick's the CZW World Champion. He lost in the first round and I have seen anything about CZW being mad about that.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

I think Elgin was simply not over. All this other stuff is just side missions.


----------



## Even Flow

Elgin's commented:


> Former ROH champion Michael Elgin issued the following via his Facebook Page:
> 
> It is what it is.
> 
> I want to start this by thanking friends that have reached out in this terrible time. But I want to rectify many claims that have been made. I am a very easy person to deal with, all I care about is things being done correctly. I'm in no shape or form saying that my way is correct or that I'm always right, but sometimes you need to find middle ground which has obviously been an issue. Did I spend 1 min if my time to say I wanted to try baseball yes, was it intended to hurt ROH or show a lack if interest? Not at all for 30 min prior I was speaking highly if ROH and the world title.
> 
> Like any interview my main goal is to have people hear my beliefs of ROH, their history and their World Title. I was never turning my back on wrestling as it's been the only thing that's constant in my life since a very young age. I did play baseball in highschool and college so I wasn't just overhyped due to any situation. I have given my life and well being to wrestling so you can dislike me and jump on the lets hate Elgin bandwagon if you wish but know the story. I wrestle hurt and risk my health because of my love and respect to wrestling and the men and women who came before me. I'm not going into more detail because the I'm whining.
> 
> Many issues have arose, and it could be easy to point fingers. I will say many things were a misunderstanding that led to recent happenings. If I'm at fault, I have no problem owning up and taking responsibility. But as if now I will say claims, reports and opinions are very wrong and just rumors. I do hope that one day (sooner than later) things will be corrected and my name is restored.
> 
> I will admit I'm in Canada very angry, disappointed and so many other feelings that I don't feel like going into detail about. I'm not asking for goodwill or handouts but show some decency while you have no correct info.
> 
> All I know is I am without my beautiful wife, our great pets and new house. We have 2 mortgages to pay and many other bills that my money is going towards. I have almost zero clothes or personal belongings. This is a more drastic situation that anyone could understand. To my family in St. Louis I love and miss you, to Elgin supporters and haters alike thank you for supporting wrestling because without you I wouldn't be anywhere.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

spiraltap said:


> Plus he did a job on PWG in one of their biggest shows. It's not like went to Chicken Dicks, Arkansas and jobbed to some shitty greenie in front of 10 people. A good booker could have ran with it and made money with it. Trevor Lee beats Elgin at BOLA, Elgin beats him in a rematch at some point, have the rubber match in ROH with the title on the line and Elgin retains. Something like that.


PWG's audience is tiny compared to ROH's. Do you seriously think it would be a good idea to give a title match to some dude most of ROH's audience never heard of because Elgin lost to him in a promotion they never heard of?



> Besides I think Elgin was caught in the perfect storm of management heat between the baseball tryout interview, doing a job in another promotion and his visa issue. Bobby Fish and Kyle O'Reilly both did jobs at BOLA and ROH didn't get mad at them. Biff Busick's the CZW World Champion. He lost in the first round and I have seen anything about CZW being mad about that.


Fish and O'Reilly aren't the top guy of the promotion. It would make sense for ROH management to get offended when their guy goes to another promotion and loses to some guy who's name value isn't that high, even for the indies.


----------



## Cliffy

> By Darren Gutteridge
> 
> Ring of Honor was featured on UK comedy show "Almost Royal", which aired on E4 this week. The mockumentary style show features an upper class "brother and sister" going around the United States. The episode was set in Detroit, and in the final segment the pair visited an ROH TV taping in Dearborn, Michigan. They met up with Truth Martini before the show, and even had an in-ring segment with Nigel McGuinness. The Nigel segment ended with the brother losing an arm wrestling match to Truth Martini before Truth got slapped by the sister for wanting a kiss.
> 
> Gutt Reaction: A very rare ROH mention on UK TV. Even the wrestling magazine show that airs on the Challenge channel (UK home of TNA), WrestleTalk TV, never mentions them. By the way, don't bother watching the show, because it is atrociously, insultingly bad.


Cool for them i guess


----------



## NastyYaffa

:mark:


----------



## Super Sonic

Meltzer's ASE6 ***+ ratings:

Hanson vs. Mark Briscoe ***
AJ Styles vs. Adam Cole ****1/4
Jay Lethal vs. Cedric Alexander ***
Michael Elgin vs. Jay Briscoe ***1/2
reDragon vs. Young Bucks ****1/4


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Oh... ROH Extravaganza. :wall

So. Fucking. Brilliant.

I'm not even going to break it down... This is exactly why I love ROH so much. Fantastic show.


----------



## Toonami4Life

Styles and Sydal, that's gonna be a clinic.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Gretchen




----------



## Leon Knuckles

LOL MY BOY JAY SMOKING A BLUNT :tommy and Mark chillin in the back fillin up gas :lmao


----------



## Alex Steel

ROH TV ep.155 was really damn good this week. The main event rocked.










You can catch my review of the show here: http://www.wrestleenigma.com/ring-o...-september-6-2014-tag-team-dream-match-shines


----------



## Kazatin

really like the combination of Moose and RD Evans..entertaining, you got a guy that Prince Nana loves and a guy that he hates, it's funny to watch him cheer Moose and his opponents during a match.


----------



## hgr423

When Corino said that Silas doesn't miss the headstand moonsault much, was he kidding or something? I think I've only seen him connect with that two times ever.


----------



## Canadian

Alex Steel said:


> ROH TV ep.155 was really damn good this week. The main event rocked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can catch my review of the show here: http://www.wrestleenigma.com/ring-o...-september-6-2014-tag-team-dream-match-shines


It was really good stuff.

Now, I was at ASE6 and I cannot for the life of meseehow Meltzer gave Cole/Styles a 4.25 The botches were obvious and that match would be a 3.5 tops in my book.
Putting the reDRagon/Bucks match on the same level is mindboggling to me.


----------



## johnnya2k10

Dunno if this was brought up, but ROH is about to expand to non-Sinclair markets...starting with here in Atlanta!!!

Until now, the closest one to us was Greensboro/High Point/Winston-Salem (WMYV), where I checked out ROH for a month last fall. But who knows? Within a year, we may see ROH finally coming to the remaining top nine markets (New York, L.A., Chicago, Philadelphia, Dallas, San Francisco, Boston, D.C., Houston) and even more!

(By the way, WATL in the '80s used to air a lot of wrestling from promotions that were _not_ WWE or NWA, all under the "Superstars of Wrestling" block (no relation to you-know-what) Saturday nights from 8:00 pm to *3:00 am!!!* I'm sure there were many cranky-eyed young boys and teens all over Atlanta who only had a couple hours of sleep before church!)


----------



## USAUSA1

Good for them


----------



## Alex Steel

Another great episode of ROH TV this week. Ep.156 featured The Young Bucks vs. The Briscoes, and AJ Styles vs. Kyle O'Reilly. Both matches took place at Death Before Dishonor XII and were off the chain great.

My review of the episode is here: http://www.wrestleenigma.com/ring-o...-13-2014-bucks-and-briscoes-and-modern-styles

And here are a couple of gifs from the show:


----------



## Super Sonic

Meltzer:



> ACH is still being used even though he missed the PPV show. There was at least talk of not using him. ACH missed his flight. Several ROH performers and management tried to contact him and ROH was able to book him on a later flight, except all phone calls from everyone went straight to voice mail. Raymond Rowe, who lives near him, tried getting in touch. Kyle O’Reilly contacted him through Facebook when the phone didn’t work and ACH said is father was supposed to pick him up and take him to the airport and never showed up. Even at 4 p.m., a few hours before the show, nobody could contact him because he wasn’t answering the phone. The company provided him new flight info but he never picked up. He’s an athletic phenom who could have a bright future in the business, but this was a bad sign, and it wasn’t the first, as there was an issue at a PWG show where he ended up breaking down. He’s said to be really immature about business and doesn’t show the level of ambition as most of the rest of the roster, and at shows, spends a lot of time playing with his hand held video games.





> Michael Elgin’s situation has worsened. He’s getting work on small indies in Ontario while he’s stuck there. But the 90 day thing we were told for him to be able to return to the U.S. is now considered a best case scenario, but it’s possible it could take longer. Elgin was really upset about it, being away from his wife, home, pets, etc. for three months. He’s been added to some indie shows over this past weekend and the next few months in Canada.





> The company’s biggest market television clearance to date on WJLA, Ch. 7 in Washington, DC, starts on Saturdays at 1 a.m. on 9/20. That’s late Saturday night, not early Saturday morning.





> They also announced a return to Toronto on 5/15 and 5/16, a Friday & Saturday night, both at the Ted Reeve Arena. The first night will be an iPPV show and the second night will be a TV taping. They are also looking at booking New York a week later and trying to bring in the New Japan stars, but that is just an idea and not a deal.


----------



## Obfuscation

What's w/the world's worst Gonzo Bomb during Styles vs O'Reilly?


----------



## obby

WTTCOTW are called The Addiction now? What's the story?


----------



## Obfuscation

Probably to have a new identity now that they're away from TNA. Bad Influence --> The Addiction. Similar means.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

> He’s said to be really immature about business and doesn’t show the level of ambition as most of the rest of the roster, and at shows, spends a lot of time playing with his hand held video games.


I cant believe this. I remember hearing on, I believe, Colt Cabana's podcast around 1-2 years ago about ACH's lack of motivation. Somehow the subject came up about talented guys on the indies who never leave their local territory and ACH, who at the time was only working in Texas, was the example used.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

The Addiction sounds more bad ass than Bad Influence.


----------



## Super Sonic

Vegas hosting the 13th Anniversary on 3/1.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Adam Cole has World Champion written all over him. Dude walks, talks, and acts like he's a top guy. I'm not saying it's polished, but a lot of people don't have an inkling of that quality.


----------



## Romangirl252

What time does ring of honor come on Saturday?


----------



## Gretchen

Can't disagree there. Great promo. Guy just has 'it'. You can feel it when he comes out for his matches, during his matches, in these promos, etc. Guy carries himself like a star.


----------



## RDEvans

Romangirl252 said:


> What time does ring of honor come on Saturday?


 www.rohwrestling.com/content/ROHTVListings


Although it might be a bit outdated since they replaced the 9pm timeslot for ROH here with Arena Football :cuss:


----------



## Romangirl252

RDEvans said:


> www.rohwrestling.com/content/ROHTVListings
> 
> 
> Although it might be a bit outdated since they replaced the 9pm timeslot for ROH here with Arena Football :cuss:


Thanks but the link don't work


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Kyle O'Reilly vs AJ Styles was a 4 start match, maybe 4 1/2. Great match.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Japanese Puroresu said:


> Kyle O'Reilly vs AJ Styles was a 4 start match, maybe 4 1/2. Great match.


Yep, it was great. Best ROH match I've seen this year.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Styles & O'Reilly = fantastic match alright. PPV quality.

I'm a little surprise that Fish didn't do too much interfering though.


----------



## NewJack's Shank

O'Reilly and Styles was fucking awesome, Was never a big O'Reilly fan but slowly starting to like him more and more. Still can't get into ReDragon though just not a fan, Bucks and Briscoes was awesome too


----------



## Leon Knuckles

STYLES VS OREILY WAS AWESOME. JUST WATCHED IT NOW.
****


----------



## Leon Knuckles

BRISCOES VS BUCKS WAS SICK ***** PERFECT MATCH


----------



## Leon Knuckles

ROH is refreshing compared to WWE. I can always guess when a match is going to end in WWE but I'm only half right in ROH. It feels good to be wrong.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I haven't watched an episode of ROH TV in about 4 years but I just saw the last one and it was TOTALLY worth it.

Every minute of the show was entertaining, even those Jay Lethal Medicare commericals LOL


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

^Haha, yeah the Lethal commercial is gold. He's really intense in that one and so in character.


----------



## NewJack's Shank

DGenerationMC said:


> I haven't watched an episode of ROH TV in about 4 years but I just saw the last one and it was TOTALLY worth it.
> 
> Every minute of the show was entertaining, even those Jay Lethal Medicare commericals LOL


"if Knee and back pain have you down for the count..............KICK OUT"


----------



## USAUSA1

Jay Lethal is pure awesome


----------



## Even Flow

USAUSA1 said:


> Jay Lethal is pure awesome


He has been for many years now.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Even Flow said:


> He has been for many years now.


One of the most underrated talents in wrestling as whole. Spectacular worker.


----------



## Super Sonic

http://www.rohwrestling.com/news/roh-heads-silicon-valley-supercard-honor-ix


----------



## Alex Steel

Another solid episode this week. Check it out on rohwrestling.com/tv/current if you're a Ringside Member. 

ROH TV Episode 157 featured:

-The Addiction vs. The Kingdom
-Elgin vs. Silas Young

My review of the show is here: http://www.wrestleenigma.com/ring-o...-battles-addiction-and-elgin-and-young-man-up


----------



## Super Sonic

ROH returns to the ATL on 2/21.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Canadian

ROH is doing two shows in Toronto back to back in May. Likely for Border Wars + a tv taping. Good news is that it is at good 'ol grimey Ted Reeve Arena where I used to play minor hockey. You may recall it for Global Wars as one of the venues for one of the two NJPW shows that came this year.


----------



## Canadian

Just wondering, is anyone else a fan of Forever Hooligans? Love Kozlov and Romero. Guys kill me with laughter everytime I see them live.


----------



## malek

Yep, they are very good, but quite repetitive. Still I mostly enjoy their matches.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Canadian said:


> Just wondering, is anyone else a fan of Forever Hooligans? Love Kozlov and Romero. Guys kill me with laughter everytime I see them live.


I don't like them in ROH or PWG, but they are not that bad in New Japan.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Not sure about Kozlov but Romero is alright. I respect him for getting into the business at such a young age and I like his in-ring Guerrero tributes as well.



Alex Steel said:


> Another solid episode this week. Check it out on rohwrestling.com/tv/current if you're a Ringside Member.
> 
> ROH TV Episode 157 featured:
> 
> -The Addiction vs. The Kingdom
> -Elgin vs. Silas Young
> 
> My review of the show is here: http://www.wrestleenigma.com/ring-o...-battles-addiction-and-elgin-and-young-man-up


The Addiction promo at the beginning of the episode was just as great as their match against Kingdom. Loved how Maria got involved in the match as well, ideal manager right there.

Silas tearing his own hometown apart was quite an interesting display too. Good episode.

Cannot wait for the next episode which will feature Coleman/Lethal.


----------



## Gretchen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/514422495915802624


----------



## hgr423

I like the hooligans a lot, better as a team than as singles. Sometimes they can't coordinate their attacks though and almost get into a fight with each other right in the middle of a match! I think they should work on that weakness before taking another shot at the belts.

Koslov's springboard dropkick is killer.


----------



## true rebel

Canadian said:


> Just wondering, is anyone else a fan of Forever Hooligans? Love Kozlov and Romero. Guys kill me with laughter everytime I see them live.


My favorite team in the World right now. Huge fan of Romero especially. Shame NXT didn't pick him up. He could be the next Hispanic star. His work in AAA reminds me of Eddie. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NastyYaffa

Superkick said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/514422495915802624


Vintage Jay :lmao


----------



## Obfuscation

Rocky Romero > Jay Lethal

that sums up a lot of chatter for me in one statement. Lethal hasn't been someone I've liked since he was back in TNA, unfortunately. Always been a big fan of Rocky's work.


----------



## Super Sonic

Lethal generally smokes Romero in selling and also has a for classics unlike Romero again thanks to little details.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Obfuscation

I like the part where I'm supposed to agree or something.


----------



## Super Sonic

I prefer detailed reasoning beyond "just an opinion yo."


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Obfuscation

Sometimes you got to realize it is just an opinion


, yo.


----------



## Super Sonic

Meltzer:



> Even though Adam Cole is under contract, there have been feelers sent his way from WWE that they are interested in him. Whether that’s why Cole’s name was in the WWE.com interview with Sami Zayn, KENTA, Kevin Steen Adrian Neville and Fergal Devitt or the two things are just a coincidence, not sure.
> 
> They also announced the WrestleMania show will be Supercard of Honor on 3/27 at the Sports House in Redwood City, CA. That Sports House is about 25 miles from downtown San Jose, where most of the WrestleMania activities will be taking place. Friday night traffic isn’t the best, but it would still be maybe an hour at worst getting there and 30 minutes back after the show.


----------



## Brock

When did Bryan Danielson first start using the 'Final Countdown' theme?


----------



## NastyYaffa

Brock said:


> When did Bryan Danielson first start using the 'Final Countdown' theme?


Glory by Honor IV against James Gibson. Great match!


----------



## Brock

NastyYaffa said:


> Glory by Honor IV against James Gibson. Great match!


 Thanks. Havn't gotten around to watching that match yet. Love that video in your sig. :mark:


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Super Sonic said:


> Meltzer:


Wow, I didn't expect this from WWE.

I can see where they are coming from though since Cole is really awesome.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Feels like Tyler Black all over again.


----------



## DamonSalvatore90

White Essence. said:


> Wow, I didn't expect this from WWE.
> 
> I can see where they are coming from though since Cole is really awesome.


Lol,for a moment i thought you were talking about Michael Cole,but yeah Adam Cole will be an awesome addition to the NXT roster which is already excellent .


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Saintpat

Just ordered front-row seats to the ROH in Atlanta in February! Can't wait.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Saintpat said:


> Just ordered front-row seats to the ROH in Atlanta in February! Can't wait.


How much you pay?


----------



## Saintpat

Leon Knuckles said:


> How much you pay?


$60 per


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Saintpat said:


> $60 per


Damn thats cheap for front row. In NYC front row usually goes for 90-100.


----------



## Saintpat

^
It's a 3-hour drive, maybe 3 1/2, each way for me. If I'm going to do it, I'd rather go front row and pay the extra few bucks.

I think general admission was $20.


----------



## Jaydash

Fun episode. The Decade vs Owens/Alexander was surprisingly awesome, I thought those two guys were going to get squashed at first.


----------



## ByTor

First episode I've seen in a while.

4 way was action packed with the most popular guy winning. Bennett & Whitmer brought some story to the match.

Surprised those jobbers got so much offense on the Decade. Probably too much considering The Decade are stars and the jobbers are...umm...jobbers. Nice nearfall with a Strong backbreaker followed by a Jacobs senton. I thought it was over there. Jobbers had some cool double teams.

Lethal/Coleman was alright until that horrible delayed Heart Punch spot. Reminded me of something out of Chikara, and I hate Chikara.


----------



## Even Flow

Spoiler: 4 weeks of ROH TV Taping results



Ep 1
* ROH World Champion Jay Briscoe comes out and says he broke the unbreakable but that he wants his old camo Title back and that the Kingdom will crumble. Adam Cole comes out and says he is gonna make Jay’s life a living hell as long as he’s in the company. Cole is gonna bring the belt back to the Kingdom.
* Moose and RD Evans def a tag team that was associated with Prince Nana (if you know this team, let us know) – The streak continues at 154-0
* The Honor Rumble – Winner receives an ROH World Championship Match in Wheeling
Jay Lethal, ACH,Jay Diesel eliminates ACH & TD Thomas. Diesel & Lethal are working together and eliminate Romantic Touch. Final four were Mark Briscoe, Cheeseburger, Bennett and Cole. Bennett wins and earns the title shot for later in the night – Ciampa came out and argued with Nigel for a bit

Ep 2
* Hanson def Romantic Touch
* They teased some issues within the Kingdom. Cole says Bennett winning wasn’t in the plan but they shook hands and Cole said he knew Bennett would give Jay the beating of a lifetime.
* Adam Page vs TD Thomas was declared a no contest – Thomas was going to attack the Decade but Page begged to be hit instead. Thomas hit Jacobs with a chair and walked out. No winner.
* Adam Cole def Cedric Alexander via twist of fate

Ep 3: All Titles Will Be On The Line. First Time in ROH TV History
* ROH Tag Titles: reDRagon def The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & Roderick Strong) to retain
* ROH TV Title: Jay Lethal def Will Ferrera to retain via lethal injection
* ROH World Title: Jay Briscoe def Michael Bennett to retain – Bennett attempted a twist of fate. Maria was saved by Cole from a Jay Driller. Mark came out. Then Matt Taven in a suit. Nails Mark with iconic title. Taven joins the Kingdom. Kingdom poses over The Briscoes with both belts

Ep 4
* Mark Briscoe def Caprice Coleman
* Nigel called out Tommaso Ciampa to reinstate him but to warn him of their zero tolerance policy about attacking officials. Tommaso talks to Nigel about wanting a title shot when Jay Briscoe comes down to the ring. Jay and Ciampa have it out for a little bit until The Kingdom attacks. Mark Briscoe tries to make the save but is laid out too.
* BJ Whitmer and Adam Page def Brutal Burgers
* AJ Styles def Matt Sydal via Styles Clash



Matt is back (Y)


----------



## USAUSA1

Lethal was great, clever spot with the heart stop thing


----------



## Romangirl252

Last show was awesome...all three matches were great


----------



## ByTor

I liked Lethal a lot back in 2004-05 when he was an up-and-coming babyface who wrestled like Chris Benoit. Then he went to TNA, traded 'Chris Benoit clone' for 'Randy Savage parody,' and it's been all downhill since. His finisher is one of the more ridiculous things out there. 

But at least I liked Lethal once upon a time. The same cannot be said about Rocky Romero. Havana Shitbulls were the worst.


----------



## true rebel

ByTor said:


> I liked Lethal a lot back in 2004-05 when he was an up-and-coming babyface who wrestled like Chris Benoit. Then he went to TNA, traded 'Chris Benoit clone' for 'Randy Savage parody,' and it's been all downhill since. His finisher is one of the more ridiculous things out there.
> 
> But at least I liked Lethal once upon a time. The same cannot be said about Rocky Romero. Havana Shitbulls were the worst.


Rocky is one of the best wrestlers on the independents! Havana Pit bulls were great and Ricky Reyes has done some good work for FWE. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DGenerationMC

I'm not a Romero fan either, Kozlov either.

They wear sweet coats to the ring, though.


----------



## Canadian

Kozloz and Romero are great. 

Good to see Taven back, interesting to see where the faction will go.


----------



## KingCrash

Well since it's Taven based on history I'm assuming the faction will get less and less interesting until it dies a slow painful death. And then as soon as Taven's separated from them they'll be good again.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

MARIA KANELLIS IS SO SEXY :trips5


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

For ROH events, how far in advance do tickets go on sale?
I want to attend the 13th Anniversary in Las Vegas :mark:


----------



## Snapdragon

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> For ROH events, how far in advance do tickets go on sale?
> I want to attend the 13th Anniversary in Las Vegas :mark:


They might be on sale now


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Snapdragon said:


> They might be on sale now


Not yet - just checked.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

You just gotta keep checking or you can email them and ask. They are pretty good about getting back to fans. #IndyTriesHarder


----------



## Alex Steel

ROH ep.158 is up for Ringside Members. Here's my review:

http://www.wrestleenigma.com/ring-o...-mafia-impresses-lethal-and-coleman-entertain









-Four corner survival between Silas Young, Michael Bennett, ACH, and BJ Whitmer (skippable)
-Tag match between Jacobs and Strong vs. Monster Mafia (MM are really damn fun)
-TV Title match between Caprice Coleman and Jay Lethal (Coleman has new music...and it's awesome. And the match is very good too)










Check it out for the final two matches.


----------



## Super Sonic

Meltzer:



> Michael Elgin is back in St. Louis. He managed to work things out and was able to return this past weekend, but he’s not on any ROH bookings at this point and there are issues on both sides.


----------



## Super Sonic

https://twitter.com/ROHMichaelElgin/status/517363491213041664



> Once again, I am not back in the US as of yet.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

No one cares about Elgin lol


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Alex Steel said:


> -Four corner survival between Silas Young, Michael Bennett, ACH, and BJ Whitmer (skippable)
> -Tag match between Jacobs and Strong vs. Monster Mafia (MM are really damn fun)
> -TV Title match between Caprice Coleman and Jay Lethal (Coleman has new music...and it's awesome. And the match is very good too)


Wow, really? I thought the first match was very intriguing as Whitmer and Bennett shares history, Young being the badass he is and ACH, while being the only face wrestler of that particular match interestingly enough, displaying why he's one of the greatest High Flyers of all time.

The MM is a very interesting tag team. The tag team division in ROH is nothing else but lovable.

The end of Coleman/Lethal match looked slightly awkward and almost anti-climatic but the match overall was great.

Nice episode.


----------



## Brock

What is the date/PPV of the Jimmy Jacobs Vs BJ Whitmer cage match?


----------



## Alex Steel

*ROH ep.158 is up for free for everyone now:*
*rohwrestling.com/tv/current*










*Jay Lethal vs. Caprice Coleman (fun match with an entertaining "one-inch heart punch" spot)
Monster Mafia vs. The Decade (Monster Mafia rock)
BJ Whitmer vs. Michael Bennett vs. ACH vs. Silas Young (you can probably skip this)*

Check it out and read my review: *http://www.wrestleenigma.com/ring-o...-mafia-impresses-lethal-and-coleman-entertain*


----------



## TheChoppingMachine

Brock said:


> What is the date/PPV of the Jimmy Jacobs Vs BJ Whitmer cage match?


Supercard Of Honor II 31.03.2007
Awesome match :agree:


----------



## Super Sonic

Michael Elgin 
‏@ROHMichaelElgin
Done at the gym and my mail came....looks like I'm making a 13 hour drive today. It's ok to report it now


----------



## Alex Steel

Super Sonic said:


> Michael Elgin
> ‏@ROHMichaelElgin
> Done at the gym and my mail came....looks like I'm making a 13 hour drive today. It's ok to report it now


Good for Elgin. I hope him and ROH can work something out. I wonder if they'll put the belt back on him and if Briscoe was a quick fix champ to put the belt on until Elgin got his legal matters sorted.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Alex Steel said:


> Good for Elgin. I hope him and ROH can work something out. I wonder if they'll put the belt back on him and if Briscoe was a quick fix champ to put the belt on until Elgin got his legal matters sorted.


LOL neverrrrrr. Briscoe champ until WWE signs him (lol).


----------



## Alex Steel

Leon Knuckles said:


> LOL neverrrrrr. Briscoe champ until WWE signs him (lol).


After Jay's homophobic tweets and the WWE's squeaky clean PG image? Never going to happen. It's a shame because Jay and Mark are really talented, but some guys just shouldn't spout off their political views on the internet. I just can't look at the guy the same again.


----------



## Canadian

Alex Steel said:


> After Jay's homophobic tweets and the WWE's squeaky clean PG image? Never going to happen. It's a shame because Jay and Mark are really talented, but some guys just shouldn't spout off their political views on the internet. I just can't look at the guy the same again.


Hurts to say and hear that but it is true. If these guys were int he attitude era they would have been bigger and better than the New Age Outlaws. Unfortunately, timing of their careers simply isn't going to match up with WWE's PG content era.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

just lollins.


----------



## Brock

TheChoppingMachine said:


> Supercard Of Honor II 31.03.2007
> Awesome match :agree:


Thanks.


----------



## hgr423

Alex Steel said:


> Good for Elgin. I hope him and ROH can work something out. I wonder if they'll put the belt back on him and if Briscoe was a quick fix champ to put the belt on until Elgin got his legal matters sorted.


Well there's a vacancy in the War Machine tag team Elgin was pimping. 

Maybe a tag stint is in order for Elgin to work his way back up to contention and provide for some fresh matches.

War Machine 2000 vs Briscoes would be natural booking.

Thanks.


----------



## hgr423

Alex Steel said:


> After Jay's homophobic tweets and the WWE's squeaky clean PG image? Never going to happen. It's a shame because Jay and Mark are really talented, but some guys just shouldn't spout off their political views on the internet. I just can't look at the guy the same again.


It seems unfair to hold this over Jay forever though. Jay is a professional wrestler, not the poet laureate of the United States.

Harlem Heat used the N word repeatedly (and I mean repeatedly) on national television during the 1990's and what repercussions did they face? I'll tell you. Booker T became world champion 5 times.


----------



## Super Sonic

"....." is generally considered to be socially acceptable for blacks to use.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DamonSalvatore90

hgr423 said:


> It seems unfair to hold this over Jay forever though. Jay is a professional wrestler, not the poet laureate of the United States.
> 
> Harlem Heat used the N word repeatedly (and I mean repeatedly) on national television during the 1990's and what repercussions did they face? I'll tell you. Booker T became world champion 5 times.


You also heard the crowd shout words like f...ot to HBK back in the 90s also words like crackwhore aimed at women,things back then were more acceptable but now we live in a PC world were you can get crucified in the media and online if you say those things .


----------



## Even Flow

Alex Steel said:


> Good for Elgin. I hope him and ROH can work something out. I wonder if they'll put the belt back on him and if Briscoe was a quick fix champ to put the belt on until Elgin got his legal matters sorted.


Most likely, AJ Styles will be the next ROH World Champ imo (possibly as soon as Final Battle)


----------



## Gretchen

I actually wouldn't be surprised if Jay's title reign ends up being short lived, as much as I'd hate it. Appears to me like the ceiling for his character has been reached a while ago and he may have gotten stale to some fans. May be completely wrong since I've only been in the loop since late May. But yeah, injuries are a bitch in wrestling, especially in Jay's case where he got injured during his title reign.


----------



## hgr423

DamonSalvatore90 said:


> You also heard the crowd shout words like f...ot to HBK back in the 90s also words like crackwhore aimed at women,things back then were more acceptable but now we live in a PC world were you can get crucified in the media and online if you say those things .


The entire premise of the WWE is that they make profits by portraying physical violence and sexual drama on television for children to watch. The PC activists should be trying to get rid of WWE rather than hamper the career of a man who already apologized for comments he admitted were inappropriate.


----------



## USAUSA1

Should be Jay Lethal title but hey, the TV championship is the real title at the moment.


----------



## Canadian

Firstly, any comparison to Harlem Heat using the N word has no relevance. A better argument would have been the usage of the word when Vince humiliated himself by using it when trying to be down with Cena and then Booker did his "Tell me I did not just hear that" schtick.

The media (I work as a journalist) will sensationalize any story that will generate hits to their site, it's the business. So when you have the ROH champ coming out on Twitter with that garbage he deserved every ounce of vitriol he received, despite your personal thoughts on homosexuality.

I am a big fan of the Briscoes and find them more effective as a tag team, in and out of the ring. I'd absolutely kill to see them in the WWE...back in the Attitude Era. Today they would be neutralized like nothing else and frankly they are better suited for ROH and other indy spots.\\

Personally, I'd like to see Jay hold onto the title for a long reign to see where he can take it. The injury the first time around was pretty much what happened with Daniel Bryan and nobody wants to see a wrestling lifer take a career hit after reaching the pinnacle.


----------



## hgr423

Canadian said:


> Firstly, any comparison to Harlem Heat using the N word has no relevance.


Why? It's much worse than anything Jay may have tweeted and HH used the word on broadcast TV.


----------



## EH3?

Hopefully ROH doesn't cut any of the Ciampa/Elgin match from this week's TV. It's a MOTYC for sure if it lives up to how good it was live. By far the best match of Elgin's reign and one of Ciampa's better performances I've seen.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Where do you guys watch live PPV streams?


----------



## Leon Knuckles

ACH entrance theme is sick.


----------



## Gretchen

Leon Knuckles said:


> Where do you guys watch live PPV streams?


http://www.tubesports.net/ has some at times.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

ya thats a good one but not with roh stuff


----------



## Canadian

hgr423 said:


> Why? It's much worse than anything Jay may have tweeted and HH used the word on broadcast TV.


I think my initial response spoke for itself however, it does not matter which avenue someone uses the words it is how it used. Briscoe used intent for hate speech, plain and clear. Harlem Heat are black and used the n word in a context that was not hate oriented.


----------



## Gretchen

Leon Knuckles said:


> ya thats a good one but not with roh stuff


I believe it actually had a link to a live stream for All Star Extravaganza 6.


----------



## Canadian

Leon Knuckles said:


> ACH entrance theme is sick.


Sorry but I think it is the worst theme song in ROH lol. Like a student having a crash course in mixing.


----------



## Gretchen

Canadian said:


> Sorry but I think it is the worst theme song in ROH lol. Like a student having a crash course in mixing.


What's your opinion on AJ Styles' theme?


----------



## Super Sonic




----------



## Leon Knuckles

Superkick said:


> What's your opinion on AJ Styles' theme?


its badass


----------



## Alex Steel

EH3? said:


> Hopefully ROH doesn't cut any of the Ciampa/Elgin match from this week's TV. It's a MOTYC for sure if it lives up to how good it was live. By far the best match of Elgin's reign and one of Ciampa's better performances I've seen.


Well, now I'm even more excited. I've read about the finish on ROH's website, but I haven't read anything about the quality of the match itself.


----------



## Canadian

Leon Knuckles said:


> its badass


My immediate reaction is that it has a Native sound to it which we get a lot of here in Canada. I like it. I still prefer the odd-yet-cool sound of the Bullet Club entrance for him.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Bachelor Party card looks good. Briscoe vs Rhyno :mark: Why isnt this match for the title tho? It should be, simply to build hype.


----------



## daulten780

Interested in watching some old ROH stuff, like before I started watching. (On and off since Cole got the belt) Any suggestions?


----------



## Alex Steel

daulten780 said:


> Interested in watching some old ROH stuff, like before I started watching. (On and off since Cole got the belt) Any suggestions?


If you can find it, check out Alex Shelley vs. Bryan Danielson. It's one of the best ROH matches ever IMO. Also, Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black was pretty badass. To give you a taste...










Both matches are available on the _Creating Excellence_ DVD, which is worth the time and money.


----------



## gstyle

Anyone plan on going to the ROH show in Atlanta on Feb. 21st? I know thats a long time from now but tickets just went on sale.


----------



## RKing85

Elgin back on an ROH card on Saturday according to wrestlingobserver.


----------



## Gretchen

Jay :lol.


----------



## Alex Steel

This week on ROH TV, Adam Cole is a class A dick:


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

I'm guessing kayfabe, but who knows.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Delirious with yet another D.O.A. storyline. Jeez.


----------



## KingCrash

You literally just did this with Matt Taven. Plus half the audience doesn't even like Elgin, so whatever. God help us if they try to have Elgin cut promos.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Best video ever :lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Okay, that was pretty funny.


----------



## Even Flow

I marked for Chucky T being in the vid. 

If only he came to ROH.


----------



## Alex Steel

Seems like Elgin has legit quit. Really unfortunate for both parties, but who knows? For all we know, they'll work something out by Final Battle.


----------



## Super Sonic

Meltzer:



> What may have been Michael Elgin’s first match back in the U.S. was on 10/4 in Alton, IL for St. Louis Anarchy Wrestling. His issues with ROH have been worked out at least to a degree, although there is an angle going on. He was being advertised on the 10/11 show in Kalamazoo. Then, hours later, he tweeted to ROH, “I said this on our call, thank you for getting me back home. But, an article doesn’t fix lies and damage done. I QUIT.” It is a angle, although a silly one given they just did a fake leaving the promotion and surprise return angle with Matt Taven. ROH then announced Elgin wasn’t going to be there. What we can say is that when they announced he was, it wasn’t working an angle at that moment. Elgin will instead be wrestling Jeremy Wyatt for Dynamo Pro Wrestling in Glen Carbon, IL, on 10/11. When Elgin wasn’t allowed to come back to the U.S. after the 9/6 show in Toronto due to visa issues, it was thought it would be 90 days minimum before he could return. ROH wrote on their web site that their legal counsel went to work on the problem and Elgin was able to return home this past week.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Alex Steel said:


> Seems like Elgin has legit quit. Really unfortunate for both parties, but who knows? For all we know, they'll work something out by Final Battle.


Why should they? FINAL BATTLE should be IWGP champion AJ Styles challenging ROH champion Jay Briscoe. Elgin has no business being in NYC. Just imagine Styles winning and holding up both titles - and the feud to follow! I'm not even a mark of AJ but I know hype when I witness it.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Tickets for the 13th Anniversary go on sale Friday :mark:

They're already available for Ringside Members. 
I will rep any Ringside Member that would be kind enough to post the ticket prices. Thanks


----------



## Flashyelbow

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> Tickets for the 13th Anniversary go on sale Friday :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> They're already available for Ringside Members.
> 
> I will rep any Ringside Member that would be kind enough to post the ticket prices. Thanks



The prices are General Admission is 20 bucks if you want Row 1 it's 75, row 2 is 65, row 3 is 45,row 4 is 35 and row 5 is 25. No need for the rep just happy to help someone out!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## leeconway92

Having Elgin be this revolutionary, anti-company guy isn't the way to go. He's not good enough on the mic.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> Tickets for the 13th Anniversary go on sale Friday :mark:
> 
> They're already available for Ringside Members.
> I will rep any Ringside Member that would be kind enough to post the ticket prices. Thanks


Las Vegas?


----------



## Leon Knuckles

So sad I'm gonna be missing Bachelor Party bc I have to go to some girl's surprise bday dinner at Benihana's. On the bright side, I might get some punani.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Leon Knuckles said:


> Las Vegas?


----------



## KingCrash

Results for Bennett's bachelor party:



Spoiler:  



reDRagon def ROH TV Champ Jay Lethal & Truth Martini when O'Reilly makes Truth tap via cross arm breaker
Veda Scott, Heather Patera, and Leah von Dutch def Taeler Hendrix, Scarlett, and Crazy Mary Dobson after Veda gets the pin on Scarlett after a roaring elbow and backdrop driver 
Roderick Strong def Mark Briscoe with a small package
Tommaso Ciampa def Delirious with knee to the chin
- Before this match Ciampa def Cheeseburger after Mad Man Pondo accidentily hits Cheeseburger 
Cedric Alexander def Jimmy Jacobs 
Rhino vs Jay Briscoe turns into a 6 man tag after Rhino refuses to use a chair and he and Cole attack each other
Rhino, Jay Briscoe, Mark Briscoe def The Kingdom (Adam Cole, Mike Bennett, Matt Taven) after Rhino gores Cole and Jay hits the Jay driller on Bennett on the fluffy belt for the win



And it'll be Matt Sydal vs. Adam Cole for the next show after this weekend. Sounds great with ACH/Lethal for the tv title.


----------



## USAUSA1

Lethal made that Rumble. He is freakin amazing.


----------



## SAMCRO

Is there a reason why The Decade wear nothing but Pink attires? Ever since they formed thats the only color they've worn i think, either their tights are pink or the design on the tights are pink.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

SAMCRO said:


> Is there a reason why The Decade wear nothing but Pink attires? Ever since they formed thats the only color they've worn i think, either their tights are pink or the design on the tights are pink.


Well, Jimmy is their leader/mouthpiece and he's always kind of feminine. I guess it's to garner heat.




> What are your long term and short term goals in ROH?
> 
> I will become Ring of Honor World Champion. There is no stopping this. It’s not a statement; it’s not a dream, its fact! There is no quit in this body. When the opportunity presents itself, I will be ready!


http://www.rohwrestling.com/news/matt-sydal-sits-down-rohwrestlingcom

Honestly, I can envision him as champ. He would look good with the belt. Of course it depends if he can consistently put on great matches and carry himself as a top guy.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Final Battle poster:


----------



## NastyYaffa

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Final Battle poster:


Badass. Hopefully Jay vs. AJ happens!


----------



## USAUSA1

I would love too see Daniels main event and win the World title but that will never happen.


----------



## Concrete

Depending on the card this could be my first ROH purchase in awhiiiiiiiiiiiiiile.


----------



## KingCrash

I would assume it'd have to be Jay vs. Cole or AJ for the title since AJ's the biggest match they could do and if the ROH champ is going to Japan after FB then Cole would be an easy choice if they don't want Jay in singles.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Watching the new ROH episode right now. Got my jack and coke, and my purple kush. :tommy Sweet opener with Briscoe and Cole promo segment. :mark:

Honor rumble :mark: :mark:


----------



## Leon Knuckles

NastyYaffa said:


> Badass. Hopefully Jay vs. AJ happens!


I'm hoping for the same bro! :mark:


----------



## Concrete

HANSON VS STYLES!

I'd like to talk about this match. Cause matches like this could make me fall in love with ROH again. Like FOR REAL!


----------



## hgr423

Concrete said:


> HANSON VS STYLES!
> 
> I'd like to talk about this match. Cause matches like this could make me fall in love with ROH again. Like FOR REAL!


They also announced Briscoes vs Kingdom for Lakeland. 

Does that mean Cole vs Sydal is not happening?

Is Sydal off the show?


----------



## KingCrash

It might be The Briscoes vs. Bennett and Matt Taven, so far they're still promoting Cole vs. Sydal on the show. Didn't see that Hanson/Styles match showing up but pleasantly surprised by it.


----------



## Barrett Got Swag

I've haven't watched ROH in a while, but now that Jay's champ again, I may start to pick up. I just heard about the Michael Elgin thing. Is it a work, or is it legit?


----------



## Leon Knuckles

They should push Jay Lethal.


----------



## KingCrash

Barrett Got Swag said:


> I've haven't watched ROH in a while, but now that Jay's champ again, I may start to pick up. I just heard about the Michael Elgin thing. Is it a work, or is it legit?


Everyone at this point thinks it's a work and are just waiting for Elgin to come back and act disgruntled like Ciampa is doing now.


----------



## Paul Rudd




----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Elgin is a dumbfuck.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Elgin is a dumbfuck.


Elgin is lame.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Nana humping Scott like 3 times and getting away with it. :banderas










On a more serious note though, loved the Honor Rumble. Even though Mark didn't win it, I loved the mini-tension between him and Jay during the promo break. A match between the brothers for the title would have been epic.


----------



## Brock

What are the couple of Danielson/Punk matches in ROH? i know one had Steamboat as the ref.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Brock said:


> What are the couple of Danielson/Punk matches in ROH? i know one had Steamboat as the ref.


From ROH Reborn Stage One, 4/23/04:


----------



## Brock

Thanks. Is there another one, sure its from September '04?


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Danielson's ROH match history http://ringofhonor.wikia.com/wiki/Bryan_Danielson/Match_history

^*This spoils who won the matches*. I don't see the particular match you're speaking about. They did have a rivalry in Full Impact Pro (FIP). Maybe you're thinking of those?


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Hansen vs Romantic Touch was pretty entertaining.

Benneth/Cole tension!

The No DQ match was decent. Nice hardcore action and nice storytelling. I definitely see potential in these guys.

The main event Cedric/Cole match was great. The over-the-rope spot. :mark: The end sequence was phenomenal and the crowd loved it.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Do you guys have top-10 or even 20 best ROH matches ever, lists? 

I recently made my top-15, and here it is:

1. Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA - Glory by Honor V
2. Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness - Unified
3. Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima - Manhattan Mayhem II
4. Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness - 6th Anniversary Show
5. Samoa Joe vs. Kenta Kobashi - Joe vs. Kobashi
6. Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong - Vendetta
7. Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness - Driven
8. Low Ki vs. KENTA - Final Battle 2005
9. Bryan Danielson vs. Paul London - The Epic Encounter
10. Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk - Joe vs. Punk II
11. Austin Aries vs. Nigel McGuinness - Rising Above 2007
12. Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki - Round Robin Challenge
13. KENTA vs. Nigel McGuinness - 7th Anniversary Show
14. Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe - Midnight Express Reunion
15. Team ROH vs. Team CZW - Death Before Dishonor IV.


----------



## Brock

I've hardly watched any ROH tbh, but Blood Generation vs Do Fixer has got to be in a top 10 IMHO.

I am undertaking a couple of projects atm though; ROH from 2005 and 2006, plus Bryan Danielson's title reign.

As well as other random matches too.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Brock said:


> I've hardly watched any ROH tbh, but Blood Generation vs Do Fixer has got to be in a top 10 IMHO.
> 
> I am undertaking a couple of projects atm though; ROH from 2005 and 2006, plus Bryan Danielson's title reign.
> 
> As well as other random matches too.


I am honestly not a big fan of that tag match, but the last 5 mins were insane!


----------



## Super Sonic

The whole match was art largely due to it how professional it was compared to indy amateurs that attempt a spotty style as well as an open-minded crowd who hadn't seen such a polished spotfest before. There was some subtle psychology in it also, plus characters.


----------



## Brock

What are a couple of Takeshi Morishima's best ROH matches, apart from the Danielson ones?


----------



## NastyYaffa

Brock said:


> What are a couple of Takeshi Morishima's best ROH matches, apart from the Danielson ones?


He had a pretty great match against SHINGO at Good Times, Great Memories.


----------



## Brock

NastyYaffa said:


> He had a pretty great match against SHINGO at Good Times, Great Memories.


Thanks. Think there is one against McGuinness ill note down too.


----------



## TheChoppingMachine

Don't forget his match against Joe


----------



## Super Sonic

I remember leaving his matches on Death Before Dishonor V weekend.


----------



## Hencheman_21

I went to the TV taping in Lakeland on Saturday. Real solid card. The crowd chanted "This is awesome" just a bit too much. A few matches deserved it. The Kingdom vs The Briscoe Brothers and AJ vs Hanson were both amazing. I was confused by one thing that happened. That is until I got home and watched RoH that night. Also there were 2 or 3 cases of crash and burn that I thought were really serious. Guys need to be careful flying outside of the ring especially through the ropes.


----------



## Gretchen

:mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa

Superkick said:


> :mark:


Can't wait to watch this. Sydal really looked good in his match against Hero at BOLA, and AJ Styles is AJ Styles. :mark:


----------



## LadPro

Got to see Ring of Honor's Saturday night program live on TV. Jay Briscoe. <3


----------



## Brock

Finally started to watch Danielson's ROH Title Run. Some ratings so far:

Bryan Danielson vs James Gibson - Glory By Honor IV *****1/4*
Bryan Danielson vs Austin Aries - Enter The Dragon ****3/4*
Bryan Danielson vs Steve Corino - Buffalo Stampede ****1/4*
Bryan Danielson vs Roderick Strong - This Means War ******
Bryan Danielson vs Chris Sabin - Showdown in Motown ****1/2*
Bryan Danielson vs Roderick Strong - Vendetta *****3/4*
Bryan Danielson vs Azriel - Night of Tribute **1/2*
Bryan Danielson vs Christopher Daniels - Night Of Tribute *****1/4*


----------



## NastyYaffa

Brock said:


> Finally started to watch Danielson's ROH Title Run. Some ratings so far:
> 
> Bryan Danielson vs James Gibson - Glory By Honor IV *****1/4*
> Bryan Danielson vs Austin Aries - Enter The Dragon ****3/4*
> Bryan Danielson vs Steve Corino - Buffalo Stampede ****1/4*
> Bryan Danielson vs Roderick Strong - This Means War ******
> Bryan Danielson vs Chris Sabin - Showdown in Motown ****1/2*
> Bryan Danielson vs Roderick Strong - Vendetta *****3/4*
> Bryan Danielson vs Azriel - Night of Tribute **1/2*
> Bryan Danielson vs Christopher Daniels - Night Of Tribute *****1/4*


Honestly, it's my favorite world title run of all-time. I have 3 of it's matches rated ***** (Vendetta, Unified, Glory by Honor) and the Supercard of Honor match against Roddy is a damn close to full 5 too. Fantastic title run.


----------



## Brock

I also loved his heel turn, and also in his match against Sabin, he used most of Roderick Strong's offense as he was due to face him next, also him acting like a cocky prick in the match against Azriel in preparation to face Daniels.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Brock said:


> I also loved his heel turn, and also in his match against Sabin, he used most of Roderick Strong's offense as he was due to face him next, also him acting like a cocky prick in the match against Azriel in preparation to face Daniels.


That Sabin match was great! 
Damn, Bryan was such a great heel in ROH.


----------



## Brock

Bryan Danielson vs Rocky Romero - Steel Cage Warfare *****
Bryan Danielson vs Naomichi Marufuji - Final Battle 2005 ****3/4*
Bryan Danielson vs Chris Hero - Hell Freezes Over *****
Bryan Danielson w/ Jay Lethal vs Austin Aries & Roderick Strong - Tag Wars 2006 *****1/4*
Bryan Danielson vs AJ Styles - Dissension ******

More Danielson ROH Champion ratings.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

The last 2 episodes have been nothing but amazing. Really loved Alexander vs. Cole, it was definitely a PPV material right there. Bennett vs. Briscoe for the title was also a nice match.

Cannot wait for Sydal/Styles though. :mark:


----------



## USAUSA1

I like watching ROH on Sinclair especially when there's a Lethal promo or match. Definitely top 5 for me right now. Sydal vs. Styles should be great. ROH on Sinclair remind me of those old WCW B shows that would give you Rey vs. Juvi and Regal vs. Finlay on the same show, 15 minutes or more for each match.


----------



## hgr423

How do you think the current roster compares to about 4-5 years ago before the major exodus of key players? I really enjoyed the line up back then, but I was considering if the current roster may be just as good or better after watching some recent tv.

Back then IIRC you had Nigel, Bryan, and Aries in the title picture with Tyler, Roddy, Richards, Claudio, and Hero often in a supporting position. The Briscoes ran the tag division and I think were often up against Generico and Steen.

Now, Roddy and the Briscoes are still here and I think at their absolute peak. Cole gets better all the time. Red Dragon are awesome in the tag division. Cedric, Ciampa, ACH, and Lethal add a lot of depth. Appearances by AJ and the Bucks have been great this year. I don't think the talent today could support a "pure" title anymore but it makes up for that in terms of striking, flying, and speed.

Would I be wrong to give a slight nod to today's roster?


----------



## Leon Knuckles

The roster is great right now but what makes ROH a lot better now is the production level. Shows look and feel amazing now compared to its original debut.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Definitely the roster isn't what it was "back in the day" but nonetheless it is solid.

The one thing that concerns me is ROH's main event scene. In recent years, you'd see the same 3-4 guys revolving around the title a couple of years at a time. Unfortunately, I see the trend is continuing. We got Jay Briscoe as champ for a second time, Adam Cole as former champ, Michael Elgin is....whatever, AJ Styles' schedule might slack up since he is no longer IWGP Champion and who else? Jay Lethal should be up there by the end of 2015 but besides that there are a lot of question marks when it comes to faces that are new to the ROH main event. There is little to no flexibility.

Don't get me wrong there are some very good guys in ROH, but there aren't as many solid, bonafide main event guys to cycle in and out of the World Title picture and also be able to be in compelling non-title feuds (ex. Aries-Jacobs, Homicide-Cabana, etc.)


----------



## Obfuscation

Roster is a far cry from the level of talent it once had. That goes w/o saying. And I'd take the production values of ROH at its peak than where they are now. Format is just, bleh. Lacks any form of emotion to grab me. Probably b/c it doesn't feel like ROH to me. The change when Sinclair took over was def a large one.

At least a few names are still around like Styles & Sydal, so I can still claim some interest. Gonna have to check that out.


----------



## Hencheman_21

I think they have a nice young bunch of talent. It might take a few years to really judge now vs 5 years ago. I mean the talent from back there have had time to grow so it is hard to judge them from where they were without being influenced from where they are. One guy that could be big for a year or two fairly soon is Hansen. His upcoming match vs AJ is worth checking out. I think his look could use some twirking but nothing to major.


----------



## hgr423

I thought I would ask another question to you all tonight. Which former (or current) ROH wrestler had the more important high profile world title reign this year - Daniel Bryan of AJ Styles? 

Daniel Bryan had a couple of relatively good matches at Wrestlemania but the match quality was poor compared to the work in ROH that made him famous. He was stripped of the world title without any defenses (that I remember).

AJ Styles won the IWGP title from Okada who he had several high profile matches with this year. He was champion during the G1 tournament and performed well over the tournament making it to the semis. He was one of very few gaijin to ever win the IWGP belt before losing it to Tanahashi.

I have to believe that AJ's title reign was more important both for his career and the legacy of NJPW. Would you agree?


----------



## Brock

*Supercard of Honor IV (4/3/09)
GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title
KENTA vs. Davey Richards*

****1/2​
First time watching and i was blown away, fucking loved every damn minute of it. I may even go higher on the rating when i watch it again.


----------



## Gretchen

hgr423 said:


> I thought I would ask another question to you all tonight. Which former (or current) ROH wrestler had the more important high profile world title reign this year - Daniel Bryan of AJ Styles?
> 
> Daniel Bryan had a couple of relatively good matches at Wrestlemania but the match quality was poor compared to the work in ROH that made him famous. He was stripped of the world title without any defenses (that I remember).
> 
> AJ Styles won the IWGP title from Okada who he had several high profile matches with this year. He was champion during the G1 tournament and performed well over the tournament making it to the semis. He was one of very few gaijin to ever win the IWGP belt before losing it to Tanahashi.
> 
> I have to believe that AJ's title reign was more important both for his career and the legacy of NJPW. Would you agree?


Well, Daniel Bryan's title reign never really took off due to his injury to the point where it was just cut short. He did actually get one PPV title defense in - against Kane @ Extreme Rules in a great match, but all in all there's no reason to compare his reign to an 'actual' title reign.


----------



## Obfuscation

Comparing Styles reign which got to be something vs Danielson's one month before being cut short. C'mon, man. You know that's not even close of measuring up.

But Styles had better matches via the non-title defenses, and Danielson's match where he won it in ruled, so I pick AmDrag. Huh. I made it work after all. Success is everywhere. 8*D


----------



## JustJoel

I don't want to be that curmudgeon, but the current roster has _nothing_ on a circa '05-09 ROH lineup. What holds true for all this time with ROH (mostly) is that they competently book talent to make new credible names (except Jerry Lynn - fuck that). Cole is basically there, as is Lethal, and one or two others, but it takes time to pan that gold. ACH in a couple years too, imo. I mean, it's ok if it isn't _as_ good - that roster was annually pillaged for half a decade by two different companies and, for a time, it was better every year in spite of it. That's ROH's Golden Age, so being compared to those guys and that time is a compliment in itself. It set the standard - there were multiple ***** matches in every one of those years - it was pretty crazy watching at the time.

It's better now than its been since '11-13, and fun to watch. They've found their guys for the time being and (mostly) just letting them do their thing (except Decade - fuck them):lmao


----------



## Joel Anthony

I never bought the ROH DVDs back when that and live events was the only way to watch them, but I used to download a few matches here and there and had to hear from all my die hard buddies in this old fed I used to be in about how good ROH was and how Punk, Joe, Danielson, etc. were the next big things so on and so forth. I used to hate on ROH so hard simply because it was right after ECW, and I was still pissed at ECW being dead so I held this sort of grudge against all the up and coming indies who I felt were just trying to be ECW and/or weren't good enough and wouldn't offer me anything new(so I foolishly thought). That said, when I did DL a match here and there, I couldn't deny it. Joe vs Kobashi were some of the early ROH matches I watched that made me realize that not only was it as good as ECW, but a legit claim at being better. Not in my book, never, but definitely in the eyes of many others and I could see why they'd think so. The whole Punk and Raven feud was magical. It wasn't just ECWesque of story telling greatness, it was overall pro wrestling history greatness.

The roster today I don't think has any one on that level to the point you just KNOW they're going to be stars at the NEXT level. There's some with potential but still have ways to go. ACTUAL WRESTLING WISE? From a strictly entertainment in ring perspective; they're still pretty close. They still have a ton of guys who can pull off extraordinary moves and just offer you FUN when you watch. As far as psychology goes(and story telling/promos), I don't think there's any Bryan, CMs or Samoas though. Guys you just know will succeed next level no matter what they have to go through.

Every time I can actually sit down and watch ROH TV, I'm usually ALWAYS pleased. As someone who wasn't an ROH fan in its glory years but definitely had an ear to the 'net, followed the who's who and DL'ed a few of the matches and promos, I feel good in my assessment that it's not as good but I also don't think that means that it isn't still a very good third option. I hear a lot about PWG, and all that other stuff but until they can get on TV -- ROH is the only true thing we have to a 3rd big company right now.


----------



## Obfuscation

Adam Cole is the only one who sticks out on the whole roster. He's not exclusive either, so it doesn't do the company many favors. Feel like Hanson's appeal is high. I'm biased towards big, thick awesome dudes though. He's someone I've only caught via ROH & that's kind of my point. I'd tune into the product just for his match, etc. While ROH was no stranger to sharing talent in the past during its Golden Years, they did a great job at making their roster feel like it was their own. Shame someone like Jimmy Jacobs is still around, but you probably wouldn't even notice unless you're really in tune w/current ROH on a frequent basis.


----------



## Gretchen

Bout damn time this was uploaded. :banderas


----------



## NastyYaffa

Superkick said:


> Bout damn time this was uploaded. :banderas


:bow

New ringtone, right there!


----------



## Saintpat

Local Sinclair channel only airs it at 11 p.m. on Sunday nights now due to football -- out of football season it's also on at 6 p.m. Saturday.

Consequently I haven't seen as much lately. But I have tickets to the live show in Atlanta next year, front row. I'll do a lot of catching up in December and January.


----------



## Hencheman_21

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Adam Cole is the only one who sticks out on the whole roster. He's not exclusive either, so it doesn't do the company many favors. Feel like Hanson's appeal is high. I'm biased towards big, thick awesome dudes though. He's someone I've only caught via ROH & that's kind of my point. I'd tune into the product just for his match, etc. While ROH was no stranger to sharing talent in the past during its Golden Years, they did a great job at making their roster feel like it was their own. *Shame someone like Jimmy Jacobs is still around*, but you probably wouldn't even notice unless you're really in tune w/current ROH on a frequent basis.


What the hell? I love the Zombie Princess. Sure he should not be in the World title picture but as a midcard/tag team guy, a leader, an instigator and the stick that stirs the drink he is AMAZING!!!


----------



## KingCrash

I think he probably meant Jacobs should be doing bigger and better things than being stuck in ROH being in two flatline stables that aren't doing much. 

At this point no one should even consider the Golden-Age ROH and current ROH the same company. You really can't compare the stars that broke out to the guys that are there now and it's run by a corporation who needs tv programming instead of a guy who loves wrestling and his high-strung workhorse booker. It's an easy watch most weeks, though this week I really didn't need both a Mark Briscoe and Cheeseburger match.


----------



## Obfuscation

KC got it.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Adam Cole is the only one who sticks out on the whole roster. He's not exclusive either, so it doesn't do the company many favors. Feel like Hanson's appeal is high. I'm biased towards big, thick awesome dudes though. He's someone I've only caught via ROH & that's kind of my point. I'd tune into the product just for his match, etc. While ROH was no stranger to sharing talent in the past during its Golden Years, they did a great job at making their roster feel like it was their own. Shame someone like Jimmy Jacobs is still around, but you probably wouldn't even notice unless you're really in tune w/current ROH on a frequent basis.


Is there anyone that's "exclusive" in America these days? I don't follow the indys much but my main complaint since the time ECW folded has been that everyone is everywhere. While there would more than likely be a lot less successful indies these days if guys were exclusive to one company, it would make some companies stronger with having guys locked in and appearing only on their shows and at their events. Again, I don't follow the indies as much as most of you guys but if I did I wouldn't like seeing a guy on one show and then at another. 

You're right about Cole, he's one of the few guys I'd say that definitely has the best chance to make it next level. Funny thing is, I wasn't high on him at first as others were -- but I see it now.

100% agree on Jacobs as well. The guy has next level talent for days and it really is a shame that he hasn't been able to show it off in either of the bigger two companies BUT... he's still only 30! Which is INSANE....he should definitely be getting his chance sooner or later. 

Watched ROH tonight for the first time in a few weeks, before that hadn't watched in maybe a month or so, but I enjoyed the show. The Kingdom is new to me, they weren't around last time I watched. I dig them a bit. They should have a good match with the Briscoes next week. Styles and Sydal was a good match. It wasn't as good as I thought it'd be but it was solid.

Next week's airing was taped in Lakeland, FL. All of Florida is a great area for wrestling but damn man, they need to come back down to South Florida and do a few shows here.


----------



## Obfuscation

Joel Anthony said:


> Is there anyone that's "exclusive" in America these days? I don't follow the indys much but my main complaint since the time ECW folded has been that everyone is everywhere. While there would more than likely be a lot less successful indies these days if guys were exclusive to one company, it would make some companies stronger with having guys locked in and appearing only on their shows and at their events. Again, I don't follow the indies as much as most of you guys but if I did I wouldn't like seeing a guy on one show and then at another.
> 
> You're right about Cole, he's one of the few guys I'd say that definitely has the best chance to make it next level. Funny thing is, I wasn't high on him at first as others were -- but I see it now.
> 
> 100% agree on Jacobs as well. The guy has next level talent for days and it really is a shame that he hasn't been able to show it off in either of the bigger two companies BUT... he's still only 30! Which is INSANE....he should definitely be getting his chance sooner or later..


Currently? Very rarely. Chikara is the promotion that tends to keep a lot of their roster members close knit. Some have branched out via their successes, but largely Quack tends to keep the pool within the realms of his promotion/subsidiaries. Bulk of the rest do often work elsewhere, most notable the shame that ROH & PWG rosters almost feel identical by 50% now. Cole & Young Bucks can only be so popular to where they wouldn't work a lot of places, but as I stated about the past _(and for ROH specifically for the thread)_ they did a great job of once making their open roster feel purposely exclusive to their brand. Now it's just whomever is popular & they'll be all over each show, & find success.

I feel like that perspective on Cole comes from some who weren't aware of his heel work elsewhere & were more used to him as the ultra good, plucky babyface ROH had him be for his first few years. There was the hidden element of knowing if he really could be a great heel/a complete package. He's proven it to seemingly everyone these days. At only 24, he's already done so much on the indies. Incredibly impressive. He's certainly one of the modern day workers to take a spot as a lot of the former names have left.

True. Jacobs is still young & has plenty more to give. The only problem is ROH doesn't seem intent on making him back into a major somebody. He'll probably always have his slot as a fixture. Never not be given time to shine as a personality, but as a full fledged, top flight worker, it looks as if his days are behind him. I hope I'm wrong. We never know what the future will or can hold, however, I'm purely looking at the booking for him since he's returned from original retirement + AOTF leadership being his "peak". _(more in ROH's eyes, than my own.)_


----------



## Joel Anthony

I feel the same way about Jacobs in that no matter how much air time he does get, it seems like ROH is okay with keeping him happy but not pushing him back up in to a prominent role where he can reprise some of the stuff he was doing back when; especially with the Age. Truly getting top billing and being a main event player in any way. 

Due to his size and the fact that he's a brawler, I imagine that WWE would only really give him a manager type role since h'e such an exceptional mic worker. I could definitely see him and Ambrose working together in any facet there, be that as a team or going at one another which they have had in the past and while I have never seen any of their work I have heard many great things. TNA though he should have been got a shot there, surprised he never showed up in Orlando. I guess some of his personal demons have held him back and maybe these guys want to see that he can keep his stuff together before really giving him a shot.


----------



## Brock

More Bryan Danielson: ROH Championship run ratings:

Bryan Danielson vs Xavier - Unscripted II ****1/4*
Bryan Danielson w/ CM Punk vs Jimmy Rave & Adam Pearce - Unscripted II ****3/4*
Bryan Danielson vs Jimmy Rave - 4th Anniversary Show ******
Bryan Danielson vs Alex Shelley - Arena Warfare *****1/2*

Really loved that Shelley match. Ironic now, but i did love Bryan's line to Punk at the end of that tag match (Punk had of course signed with WWE, and came back just for this one off) "If you ever get tired of the Entertainment business and want to return to wrestling".


----------



## Romangirl252

Last night main event on roh was awesome


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Tag Team Championship 
The Decade vs redDragon (c)
Very nice match. Some interesting spots and storytelling.
***1/4

TV Championship
Will Ferrara vs Jay Lethal (c)
Pretty good match. Very fast-paced and high-intensity.
***1/2

World Championship
Michael Bennet vs Jay Briscoe (c)
BROMG MARIA. Good match but I expected more from both. Some cool spots.
***1/4


----------



## BeastOfTheEast07

Joel Anthony said:


> I never bought the ROH DVDs back when that and live events was the only way to watch them, but I used to download a few matches here and there and had to hear from all my die hard buddies in this old fed I used to be in about how good ROH was and how Punk, Joe, Danielson, etc. were the next big things so on and so forth. I used to hate on ROH so hard simply because it was right after ECW, and I was still pissed at ECW being dead so I held this sort of grudge against all the up and coming indies who I felt were just trying to be ECW and/or weren't good enough and wouldn't offer me anything new(so I foolishly thought). That said, when I did DL a match here and there, I couldn't deny it. Joe vs Kobashi were some of the early ROH matches I watched that made me realize that not only was it as good as ECW, but a legit claim at being better. Not in my book, never, but definitely in the eyes of many others and I could see why they'd think so. The whole Punk and Raven feud was magical. It wasn't just ECWesque of story telling greatness, it was overall pro wrestling history greatness.
> 
> The roster today I don't think has any one on that level to the point you just KNOW they're going to be stars at the NEXT level. There's some with potential but still have ways to go. ACTUAL WRESTLING WISE? From a strictly entertainment in ring perspective; they're still pretty close. They still have a ton of guys who can pull off extraordinary moves and just offer you FUN when you watch. As far as psychology goes(and story telling/promos), I don't think there's any Bryan, CMs or Samoas though. Guys you just know will succeed next level no matter what they have to go through.
> 
> Every time I can actually sit down and watch ROH TV, I'm usually ALWAYS pleased. As someone who wasn't an ROH fan in its glory years but definitely had an ear to the 'net, followed the who's who and DL'ed a few of the matches and promos, I feel good in my assessment that it's not as good but I also don't think that means that it isn't still a very good third option. I hear a lot about PWG, and all that other stuff but until they can get on TV -- ROH is the only true thing we have to a 3rd big company right now.


I'm glad you're enjoying both the new and classic Ring of Honor, but -- as KingCrash and Hayley pointed out -- they are very different promotions. The classic ROH was about young, hungry wrestlers with chips on their shoulders working at a hell-for-leather pace to carve out a new viable market for American pro wrestling. Most fans maintained the thought that talent like Danielson, Punk, and Samoa Joe would be misused in the WWE, because only so few stars were being made. It was a miracle at the time that a guy like Edge could finally break through, after seven or so years tearing it up in the midcard, that it seemed impossible for the big independent workers to find success there if workers like Edge and RVD were only just being recognized. ROH kicked ass because it had to. All wrestlers wanted to tear the house down because it was the only medium that can support their style and that they were meant to be in. In a roundabout way, as you said, ROH was a true successor to ECW.

Eventually the pace of the product started to reach inertia once it was clear that independent wrestlers could maintain quite a respectable position in the WWE. The signings of Danielson, McGuinness, and Black created a tacit guildeline that expounded that if you get your work done and get over, you will be contracted in New York or Japan. Since then it has been more sustainable and safe, regarding the in-ring pace and the tone of the shows. I can see a guy like Adam Cole working a much different wrestling style if he were breaking through in 2004-2007, but luckily for him he can elect to wrestle safer and smarter matches (for his own health, that is).

As for Adam Cole, I don't have any doubt that he'll have more success in the coming years. It's been evident that he has not finished blossoming his character, and he is getting layers better as he gains experience. A guy who I think is ready to make the big leagues right now is Jay Briscoe. I don't think there has been a wrestler that compliments the WWE's current direction in the history of the company. Historically, I have not been an enthusiastic fan for the Briscoes as a tag team and I find it very surprising to say, but I think Jay Briscoe is my favorite wrestler on the American independent circuit today.


----------



## Hencheman_21

KingCrash said:


> I think he probably meant Jacobs should be doing bigger and better things than being stuck in ROH being in two flatline stables that aren't doing much.
> 
> At this point no one should even consider the Golden-Age ROH and current ROH the same company. You really can't compare the stars that broke out to the guys that are there now and it's run by a corporation who needs tv programming instead of a guy who loves wrestling and his high-strung workhorse booker. It's an easy watch most weeks, though this week I really didn't need both a Mark Briscoe and Cheeseburger match.


Ah got it. Yep I misunderstood.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

When did Mark become a werewolf?


----------



## Gretchen

Dem Boys. :banderas

More of these serious promos plz. Not sure how good The Addiction are so this isn't exactly must see wrestling as something like Bucks vs Briscoes might be for me.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Now thats how you cut a promo. #DEMBOYS


----------



## Super Sonic

Daniel Bryan ripoff.


----------



## true rebel

Gotta say the tag team division is by far the best part of ROH

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Even Flow

Spoiler: Survival of the Fittest 2014 Night 2 results



Dark match: Jay Diesel def Matt Sex

ROH TV Champion Jay Lethal def Cedric Alexander with the Lethal Injection

RD Evans & Moose def The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs)
– Adam Page and Roderick Strong continued to show physical tension during the match

Mike Bennett def Will Ferrara after interference from Taven and Maria
– After match Bennett and Taven beat up Ferrera some more until ACH made the save

ACH def Matt Taven with a 450 after some interference backfires
– After the match Taven and Bennett hit the spike piledriver on ACH
TaDarius Thomas def Romantic Touch

The Briscoes def The Addiction (Christopher Daniels and Frankie Kazarian)

Survival of the Fittest 2014 6 way Elimination Match: Adam Page vs. Roderick Strong vs. Hanson vs. Tommaso Ciampa vs. Adam Cole vs. Matt Sydal
– Adam Page eliminates Roderick Strong with a roll up after BJ Whitmer interferes
– Matt Sydal eliminates Adam Page with a SSP
– Michael Elgin came out to distract the wrestlers at this point. Elgin put Tommaso Ciampa through a table on the outside. Ciampa was escorted out of the match.
– Ciampa came back out to force Bennett and Taven away who were trying to help Adam Cole
– Tommaso Ciampa eliminates Matt Sydal with Project Ciampa
– Adam Cole eliminates Ciampa, pinning him after Elgin came back out and hit Ciampa with a chair
– Adam Cole eliminates Hanson with the Florida Key to win the 2014 SOTF Tournament

Jay Briscoe vs. Adam Cole at Final Battle 2014 for the ROH World Title



:mark: at who won SOTF


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

Guessing the winner of SotF will challenge at Final Battle, along with Time Splitters vs. RedDRagon their main events are sorted out.


----------



## hgr423

Is ROH going to press t shirts with Michael Elgin's new catch phrase from last night's TV?

"When you pray for the rain, you have to deal with the mud"

I don't know what the hell it means, but it would be cool to wear on a shirt.


----------



## Romangirl252

Last night show was awesome...glad Jay and Mark won last night


----------



## Concrete

FUN FACT: The SOTF winner is slightly disappointing on a personal level since the alternative, while unlikely, would have made me wiz myself and drop money REAL quick.


----------



## Super Sonic

--A rematch with Kyle O'Reilly & Bobby Fish vs. Alex Shelley & Kushida, this time for the ROH tag team titles, takes place at Final Battle on 12/7 in New York.


----------



## Gretchen

Well, I just watched the main event of Champions vs All Stars and good lord was that awesome. I'm throwing somewhere around **** 1/4 to **** 1/2 on it right now but that will probably change. Jay Briscoe must be my favorite in ring worker in all of wrestling right now. Such a damn good brawler - his uppercuts and strikes just look absolutely devastating at times. I'd love to see him work a couple of matches with guys like Cesaro, Sheamus, and Barrett down in WWE (though I am fully aware that he has worked against Cesaro as Claudio Castagnoli in ROH).


----------



## Hencheman_21

hgr423 said:


> Is ROH going to press t shirts with Michael Elgin's new catch phrase from last night's TV?
> 
> "When you pray for the rain, you have to deal with the mud"
> 
> I don't know what the hell it means, but it would be cool to wear on a shirt.



I took it as when you want the rain to clean things up you have to deal with some mud (mess). In other words if they want him to clean up his act there will be a price to pay.

I am just disappointed they edited his promo so much. Granted a lot was not needed but I was hoping to see his responce to the "what" chants at first. He made a comment about them using a chant from the 90's and way to be current and they responded with a mullet chant. And if I recall right part of his promo was about winning and he pointed out a couple people in the crowd and made comments about them including one about getting a large number of kills on COD and how that was not really winning.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

ROH Talent May Not Be Able to Work PWG Next Year

http://www.pwponderings.com/2014/11/10/roh-talent-may-not-be-able-to-work-pwg-next-year/

This is some bullshit fpalm :no:


----------



## KingCrash

That Elgin promo was so bad. It's not enjoyable when you combine a guy who can't cut a promo to save his life with a tired disgruntled employee angle no one wants to see. Nice a homeless shelter gave him a jacket to wear for it.



Concrete said:


> FUN FACT: The SOTF winner is slightly disappointing on a personal level since the alternative, while unlikely, would have made me wiz myself and drop money REAL quick.





Spoiler: SOTF Spoiler



I thought it was going to be Ciampa considering they were building him up to challenge Jay and they were already going with Cole/Jay at Final Battle, but for what they used to do with SOTF Hanson would have made a good winner and slugfest with Jay. That potential Ciampa vs. Elgin feud looks dire.


----------



## Kierranmt homes

Haven't watched ROH for around 5-6 years now, got back in to about 2-3 month ago. Personally I think it's levels above TNA in all aspects and a lot of the matches have been better than what I've seen in WWE. Only just started watching some PWG and NJPW.


----------



## Super Sonic

Meltzer:



> There was a story broken by Jason Powell of Pro Wrestling.net that ROH has talked about limiting where wrestlers can work on their off days in 2015 and mentioning PWG. There have been talks at times regarding contracted talent not being allowed to work for other groups, but talent has never been told anything past that they can’t appear on iPPVs or PPVs without permission.


----------



## USAUSA1

Has Moose vs. Hanson happen yet? Want too see a good old slugfest.


----------



## Hencheman_21

USAUSA1 said:


> Has Moose vs. Hanson happen yet? Want too see a good old slugfest.


Not yet unless on a house show. They have been in tag matches and now Hanson is back to singles while Moose is still with RD Evans. 

FYI the TV title match this weekend is worth checking out.


----------



## Super Sonic

Years ago during the golden age, many ROHbots could come up with numerous dream matches. Then the shitstorm bad chemistry combo of SBG and Cornette took over, diluting much of the star power in ROH. As recently as six months ago, nobody would've been able to come up with an interpromotional dream match card.

But it was posed recently on another forum, and I came up an ROH vs. WWE supercard. It's 11 matches featuring guys who've mostly never crossed paths, ALL of them current, and many big names, such as Steen, Cena, Orton, and Mark Briscoe, were left out for various reasons. I think this dream card speaks volumes about how far ROH has come this year in utilizing its roster. Here we go.

Sami Zayn vs. ACH

The Usos vs. Young Bucks

Sheamus vs. Roderick Strong

Jay Lethal vs. Dolph Ziggler

The Wyatt Family vs. Matt Sydal, Hanson, & Michael Elgin

Chris Jericho vs. Christopher Daniels

Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns vs. Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer

Jay Briscoe vs. Dean Ambrose

TRIPLE MAIN EVENT

reDRagon vs. Finn Balor & Hideo Itami

Cesaro vs. AJ Styles

Adam Cole vs. Daniel Bryan


----------



## DGenerationMC

Super Sonic said:


> Sheamus vs. Roderick Strong


The stiff shots! 



Super Sonic said:


> Jay Briscoe vs. Dean Ambrose


The promos!


----------



## Leon Knuckles

ROH this week was awesome! :mark:

I am becoming a fan of Cedric Alexander. Dude is amazing.

ACH vs Jay Lethal for the TV title next week! :mark:

The tag match was entertaining as fuck. That Big Boose guy is an athletic freak.

Michael Elgin heel turn? Still a jabroni LOL

The main event The Kingdom vs The Briscoes was really good. Great aggression from The Briscoes and great selling from The Kingdom. I am really getting into this storyline.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

hgr423 said:


> Is ROH going to press t shirts with Michael Elgin's new catch phrase from last night's TV?
> 
> "When you pray for the rain, you have to deal with the mud"
> 
> I don't know what the hell it means, but it would be cool to wear on a shirt.


I think it means the good comes with the bad. :woolcock


----------



## Gretchen

O damn, Jay B is facing ACH at Glory By Honor today. :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa

Superkick said:


> O damn, Jay B is facing ACH at Glory By Honor today. :mark:


I wonder if Jay can make ACH look good.. :side:
Really the only ACH match I've ever enjoyed has been him vs. Omega.


----------



## Gretchen

NastyYaffa said:


> I wonder if Jay can make ACH look good.. :side:
> Really the only ACH match I've ever enjoyed has been him vs. Omega.


Meh, I've enjoyed ACH's work but I've only been watching since War of the Worlds so I'm not extensively knowledgeable on his work. Thought he had some damn good matches at BOLA, not only against Omega.

Did you enjoy their (Jay & ACH) sequence at the end of the Champions vs All Stars match? I thought it was pretty fun.


----------



## BeastOfTheEast07

ACH reminds me a lot of Sydal in his early career. Clearly he is highly coordinated and athletic, but his body language and promos leave me cold. So far his booking is strong, as was Sydal's, and I'm hopeful he can improve in the long run because his run at Champions vs All Stars got the crowd hot.




Super Sonic said:


> Years ago during the golden age, many ROHbots could come up with numerous dream matches. Then the shitstorm bad chemistry combo of SBG and Cornette took over, diluting much of the star power in ROH. As recently as six months ago, nobody would've been able to come up with an interpromotional dream match card.
> 
> But it was posed recently on another forum, and I came up an ROH vs. WWE supercard. It's 11 matches featuring guys who've mostly never crossed paths, ALL of them current, and many big names, such as Steen, Cena, Orton, and Mark Briscoe, were left out for various reasons. I think this dream card speaks volumes about how far ROH has come this year in utilizing its roster. Here we go.
> 
> Sami Zayn vs. ACH
> 
> The Usos vs. Young Bucks
> 
> Sheamus vs. Roderick Strong
> 
> Jay Lethal vs. Dolph Ziggler
> 
> The Wyatt Family vs. Matt Sydal, Hanson, & Michael Elgin
> 
> Chris Jericho vs. Christopher Daniels
> 
> Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns vs. Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer
> 
> Jay Briscoe vs. Dean Ambrose
> 
> TRIPLE MAIN EVENT
> 
> reDRagon vs. Finn Balor & Hideo Itami
> 
> Cesaro vs. AJ Styles
> 
> Adam Cole vs. Daniel Bryan


6 Man Mayhem: Dolph Ziggler vs Jack Swagger vs Cesaro vs Matt Sydal vs Jay Lethal vs ACH

Hideo Itami vs Michael Elgin

John Cena vs Hanson

The Shield (Reigns, Rollins, Ambrose) vs The Decade (Jacobs, Whitmer, Strong)

Finn Balor vs AJ Styles

Bray Wyatt vs Jay Briscoe

Sami Zayn and Kevin Owens vs ReDRagon

Daniel Bryan vs Adam Cole (I could die happy.)


----------



## NastyYaffa

Superkick said:


> Meh, I've enjoyed ACH's work but I've only been watching since War of the Worlds so I'm not extensively knowledgeable on his work. Thought he had some damn good matches at BOLA, not only against Omega.
> 
> Did you enjoy their (Jay & ACH) sequence at the end of the Champions vs All Stars match? I thought it was pretty fun.


Yeah it their sequence was pretty awesome. The whole match was very good, too!


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cole vs. Daniels TONIGHT :mark:

Did not know this match was happening


----------



## Leon Knuckles

If you are watching the PPV tonight please PM me (help a brother out)


----------



## Gretchen

Random question - why does Jay stutter loudly whenever he hits a move? I.e. he goes for the DVD and you hear him go "du du du du du du du" as he hits it. 



Leon Knuckles said:


> If you are watching the PPV tonight please PM me (help a brother out)


I second this. No knowledge on any streams for this show.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Damn I just checked the website and tonight's Glory By Honor is VOD only (not iPPV). That sucks for us.


----------



## Gretchen

Was just watching the Jay/Ciampa promo from one of the latest episodes of ROHTV.

"Get out of the ring like the little bitch you are" :lmao:lmao:lmao

And I've noticed that there the past few episodes of ROHTV have featured substantial material. May have to watch those more often.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

For sure every match has a PPV feel.


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## Gretchen

Jay VS Adam Cole :mark:



> Signed to appear...
> - ROH World Television Champion: Jay Lethal w/ Truth Martini
> - Matt Sydal
> - Young Bucks (Nick & Matt Jackson)
> - The Addiction (Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian)
> - Roderick Strong
> - Mark Briscoe
> - Jimmy Jacobs
> - BJ Whitmer
> - ACH
> - Cedric Alexander
> - Tommaso Ciampa
> - Hanson
> - Moose & RD Evans w/ Veda Scott


Sucks that Styles isn't confirmed for this as it stands. May attend given how premium tickets are going for $25 and NY is only a 5 hr drive from here, but prob won't. I probably would if this were War of the Worlds caliber.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

I AM GOING TO FINAL BATTLE :mark: FLOOR SEATS


----------



## Even Flow

Fight without Honor :mark:

RD Evans lost to Lethal last night too, so the streak is over.


----------



## Concrete

Elgin had words for Hanson during GBH...so that'll probably be a match for Final Battle.

Q: Why does ROH take the two things I might be interested in for their biggest event of the year, things that could push me over the edge to drop money, and turns them to shit? #NewStreak is dead. Hanson is probably gonna get a shit match. Don't really care about Jay Briscoe vs Adam Cole being FWH. If Matt Sydal and Jay Lethal end up going at it for the TV title then this card will look like a real dumpster fire.


----------



## KingCrash

Concrete said:


> Elgin had words for Hanson during GBH...so that'll probably be a match for Final Battle.
> 
> Q: Why does ROH take the two things I might be interested in for their biggest event of the year, things that could push me over the edge to drop money, and turns them to shit? #NewStreak is dead. Hanson is probably gonna get a shit match. Don't really care about Jay Briscoe vs Adam Cole being FWH. *If Matt Sydal and Jay Lethal end up going at it for the TV title then this card will look like a real dumpster fire*.


What about a three-way with ACH? :side:

As for The New Streak, while it would have been great to have seen Evans with the TV title (and the promo before the show they put up was great) for us on tv they haven't show up to be that much besides lucky.


----------



## Super Sonic

Meltzer:



> Joe Koff met this past week with New Japan President Naoki Sugabayashi, which straightened out the Tokyo Dome issues and they also discussed new things as well as joint shows, like they did last May. The shows are expected to be officially announced shortly by both promotions, but they will be similar to last year, and will return to New York and Toronto, and expand to Chicago and at least one other market.





> Regarding stories breaking about ROH and indies, this is the latest we’ve been told. There are two types of ROH contracts. There are contracted talent and there are exclusive contracted talent. In either case, ROH gets first priority on all dates. In the past, ROH exclusive contracted talent, which are paid better, are allowed to work up to three outside dates per month. The company is trying to get the top tier talent that it has under contract (which wouldn’t include A.J. Styles) away from working independent dates unless it’s something like New Japan that goes through the office. This does affect PWG in particular, which much of the top ROH talent works for and Kyle O’Reilly is the current champion. The feeling is the PWG shows can be hard on the body, and they don’t want their talent getting hurt working at PWG. There have been a couple of ROH wrestlers who were hurt on PWG shows and kept it quiet. The company doesn’t want to risk injuries the guys they are building around getting if it’s not on their own shows, plus they want all the focus of their talent and of people following their talent to be on ROH shows.


----------



## NastyYaffa

This should be good.


----------



## USAUSA1

Jay Lethal is the greatest


----------



## Hencheman_21

It is a small thing but I like the "reborn" tag for Matt. Its creative and tongue in cheek fun.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

The Decade has exploded. :mark: I was marking out when Roderick Strong was going nuts.

ACH is awesome. That kickout at 1 was sick. :mark:


----------



## BeastOfTheEast07

Leon Knuckles said:


> The Decade has exploded. :mark: I was marking out when Roderick Strong was going nuts.


I am really glad they haven't pulled the trigger on the plucky student that rebels against his oppressive mentor. Rather than doing something so banal, they have furthered the degree of this Neo-Nazi group in a story that now reflects shades of gray with Roddy becoming face. In recent months, The Decade has reminded me of the midcard booking of the Golden Days of ROH, which were deservedly praised for slowly introducing talent into the main event. Watching Page vs TD Thomas gave me some of those familiar vibrations; only good booking could make a crowd hot for Adam Page and Tadarius Thomas.

It's weird to say it, but this is probably the most I have ever been invested in BJ Whitmer. I never expected myself to think that in the year 2014, but here we are.


----------



## Super Sonic

Got a favor to ask those outside of the USA.

YT has this video blocked. Would anybody be willing and able to upload it for me to see and embed in my rewatch thread? Here's the link - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAI9kXtwpAA


----------



## Super Sonic

https://www.facebook.com/notes/mich...i-hope-you-read/10152848513083486?pnref=story



> *A sincere note I hope you read.*
> November 21, 2014 at 1:14pm
> 
> I wrote some tweets earlier and it really made me think about many things. Things I need to say, to get it off my chest and out there. You can take it as you wish, but I hope you at least give it a chance.
> 
> This is heartfelt, and this is not from Michael Elgin the wrestler it's more from Aaron Frobel the person.
> 
> I understand that in recent months my reputation has been hurt. I also understand that some of it is of my own accord. So I publicly apologize for anyone I've offended or mislead.
> I was sincere with everything I presented with my situation involving ROH, but we have come to terms so we can move forward. First and foremost I had to look out for my livelihood. My wife and I are paying mortgage on 2 homes as our previous residence has yet to sell. We have 2 pets and are trying to grow our family.
> 
> To address some things I know I need to, Twitter. It is sometimes fun to antagonize people, but I know I'm in a position that it isn't expectable to do so. So sincerely anyone who was offended or took my antics poorly I am sorry and you have every right to feel the way you do.
> 
> Before I address the other things I wish to, I want to give a back story. I was an obese kid who was teased regularly. My escape was professional wrestling. It was truly the 1 thing I could always turn to over the years. Whether it was an argument with a friend, being teased or a girl turning me down it was always there.
> No I can call myself a pro wrestler, but first and most importantly I am a fan. I love wrestling on many different levels.
> This is why I understand my wrong doings and how some people feel.
> But truly I am one of you, I sat back watched every tv show, every ppv and every Vhs that I could get my hands on. I bought every action figure, hell I even video taped wrestling shows featuring my action figures.
> 
> So moving forward there are many claims and suggestions of my character. I realize that many think I feel entitled. In some ways you may be correct, but not because I feel I'm better than anyone, rather I'm better than I was yesterday or 1 year ago or 5 years ago.
> At age 13 I was 315 lbs, I knew I couldn't wrestle at that weights I I started a diet. 1.5 years later I was 14 and weighed 180 lbs, also was about to begin training to be a pro wrestler. So I feel that my work ethic has proved that I am determine and this was all I ever wanted.
> 
> Another topic that people like to poke fun at is the fact I have not wrestler in Japan.
> I have made it public I want to compete in Japan because I do. It's a goal and having that goal out there helps me work harder to achieve it. I am not jealous of anyone that goes to Japan. I am proud of them, it might be a lost feeling for some but we as wrestlers are all family. So every brother and sister that has had the opportunity to go to Japan my hats off to you. You have worked your ass off and deserve every good thing that comes your way.
> 
> I've addressed this in the past but want to go into more detail about it. The whole baseball thing was blown way out of proportion. Did I intend to do the open tryout yes, did it ever cross my mind that I would get offered a contract or quit wrestling for baseball? No, not once. Also, it was speculated that I wanted to tryout due to the ROH crew messing around at FOH. In some ways it was true, but it wasn't like out of the blue I like baseball. I was the one the got the game started, I wanted to play.
> Before I played lacrosse Baseball was my sport.
> In Canada sports are not a huge thing in school, or really league wise. The only league sports that were readily available growing up in Canada was Hockey and Baseball. I didn't enjoy hockey so I played baseball. Greco wrestling wasn't available to me until the 8th grade which I did take part in before I begin training in pro wrestling at the age of 14.
> I had to give up baseball in Highschool and college because the coaches wanted me to chose between that or wrestling. I chose wrestling. I will always chose wrestling, with a more open schedule I wanted to set a goal for myself to work towards. I think most people will agree setting goals makes you work harder.
> I had set goal all my life at 13 I set my goal to get ready for wrestling training. At 14 I set a goal to go from 180lbs-220lbs and I did. When I was told I would never amount to anything in wrestling I set a goal to be something.
> Wrestling is my passion and the second most important thing in the world to me.
> 
> People are going to take this message in many different ways, maybe some of you are too far gone to give this any merit. Which if you are, the. I'm truly sorry I let you down.
> I turn 28 next month which means almost half my life has been spent and has revolved around wrestling. Anyone and everyone who ever showed me support through my tenure I promise that you mean the world to me. I vow to restore my name and your faith in me as a performer and a person.
> Nothing makes me happier then speaking with a fan and hearing about their love for pro wrestling. It means so much when you want some of my time, because I still remember being a fan and wanting nothing more than to talk to 1 of my favorites.
> Without you I would not have been able to make this career. Without you I would not of been able to see places I only dreamed of. Without you I would have never been able to call myself a former world champion. Most importantly without your support I would have never continued wrestling, and I would have never meant the most important person in my world, and the love of my life Rachel.
> 
> In closing, I hope you take this as its meant. Because every wrestling fan (not just fans of me) that read this I respect love and cherish you all. Deep down I'm just as big of a fan as you, and I will do everything in my power to provide you with what you want to see from a professional wrestler.
> Thank you and I hope to speak with you down the road. Never hesitate to tweet, fb or email me. I try my hardest to give everyone time because without you there is no wrestling and there is no me.


----------



## Hencheman_21

I was a bit disappointed in the editing of this weeks show. They cut out almost the whole Elgin segment. If they are trying to build a story here they should have shown more of it. Also they cut AJ putting Hanson over after the match. But I guess that is the difference between live segment and show segment. 

Speaking of AJ, damn what a year he has had. He has wrestled in 3 of the top 5 or 6 promotions in the world and, depending on how you look at it, been champion of 2 of them. Plus joined the biggest/most popular faction in wrestling. Been a long time since someone had a run like that.


----------



## BornBad

didn't know where to post it but Adam Cole just did a Q/A on Reddit, some very interesting stuff to read. Dude looks really like a class act

http://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCirc..._is_the_best_damn_pro_wrestler_on_the_planet/


----------



## NastyYaffa

Piss break right there.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Dont care about Elgin. Lets move on. LOL


----------



## USAUSA1

Wow, since when Elgin got xpac heat?


----------



## DGenerationMC

USAUSA1 said:


> Wow, since when Elgin got xpac heat?


Since he started begging New Japan on Twitter to fly him over to do shows for them.


----------



## NastyYaffa

New match for Final Battle.



DGenerationMC said:


> Since he started begging New Japan on Twitter to fly him over to do shows for them.


Wait, did he actually do that? :lmao


----------



## hgr423

Yet they didn't edit out Michael Bennett's promo:

"I'm going to open an issue challenge ... "



Hencheman_21 said:


> I was a bit disappointed in the editing of this weeks show. They cut out almost the whole Elgin segment. If they are trying to build a story here they should have shown more of it. Also they cut AJ putting Hanson over after the match. But I guess that is the difference between live segment and show segment.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

DAT SIX MAN TAG THO :mark:

cant wait only 2 weeks away

is anybody else going? anyone down to smoke a blunt before going in?

:tommy


----------



## DGenerationMC

NastyYaffa said:


> Wait, did he actually do that? :lmao


I remember Steen talking about Elgin's hard-on for NJPW on one of his Kevin Steen Shows.

Maybe "begging" was too strong, but he does tweet about how much he'd like to work for NJPW. Watching guys like Cole & Bennett in New Japan and not him must eating away at him :lmao


----------



## Alex Steel

The latest ROH TV was quite good. Here is my review of the show:

*Ring of Honor Wrestling Results and Review November 22, 2014: Styles and Hanson Deliver, and Maria is a Succubus
http://www.wrestleenigma.com/ring-o...es-and-hanson-deliver-and-maria-is-a-succubus*



> Episode features:
> -Michael Bennett open challenge for the Title of Love
> -Michael Elgin's return "match"
> -AJ Styles vs. Hanson


Really enjoyed it overall. The Elgin segment was the only weird/awkward part.


----------



## Hencheman_21

hgr423 said:


> Yet they didn't edit out Michael Bennett's promo:
> 
> "I'm going to open an issue challenge ... "


lol true. I know when it happened I was like "did I hear that right". Glad they left it in just to prove I did. But to be fair, his segment was worded quick so to edit that little bit out it would have probably came off weird.


----------



## Some_Dude

A quick review of this week's show:
Bennett promo was good except for the "open an issue challenge" botch but he corrected himself quickly and moved on. Maria looked fucking sexy as fuck. Bennett is a lucky bastard.
Bennett vs Romantic Touch was a decent match. Nothing mindblowing. **1/2

The Elgin segment was just weird.

Styles vs Hanson started off slow and boring but got good after Styles started working the leg. I was glad that Hanson didn't go over because he is fucking boring. ***


----------



## Snapdragon

DGenerationMC said:


> Since he started begging New Japan on Twitter to fly him over to do shows for them.


That never happened


----------



## Hencheman_21

This weeks show had it all. Cheeseburger. Adam Cole BABY!!! A shot of me in the crowd. That all equals ratings. But seriously another good show. One thing that might be missed is how Reborne almost becaome Redead. He did a nice crash and burn when he did the Shooting Star Press at the end. Came down to fast and pretty much did a face plant. It was the 3rd of 3 good crash and burns from that show.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

Snapdragon said:


> That never happened


Lol YEAH EXACLTLY plus he was real professional about other dudes being called up to NJPW during his shoot but still made it clear he'd love to go


----------



## Alex Steel

Check out my review of this past week's show below.

*Ring of Honor Wrestling Results and Review November 29, 2014: Matt Sydal and Adam Cole Tune Up for Final Battle:
http://www.wrestleenigma.com/ring-o...-sydal-and-adam-cole-tune-up-for-final-battle*



> *Featuring:*
> -Cheeseburger vs. QT Marshall (fun opener and a Jay Briscoe run-in)
> -Adam Page vs. Aaron Solo (hype for Page vs. Strong @ Final Battle)
> -Matt Sydal vs. Adam Cole (very good match with a bunch of run-ins to hype Final Battle at the very end)
> 
> *GIFS*
> 
> Matt Sydal almost kills himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam Page almost kills Aaron Solo. This move needs to be in the same discussion as The Styles Clash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A flying Cheeseburger.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Cole vs Sydal :mark:


----------



## BoogieBentley

Pretty stoked for Final Battle. What do you guys think of this YouTube idea?

http://youtu.be/AUpb_ZhFp1Q


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

I just started watching the 11/29 episode. QT Marshall is back. He came to what Kevin Kelly called, "stunned silence". He has a new haircut that seems to suit him better and some new gear.


----------



## Gretchen

Papa Briscoe :lmao :lmao

This feud has been highly enjoyable. Can't wait for Jay to retain at Final Battle in a great match.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I hear Cole & Briscoe were "fighting" in Busted Open Radio's studio during a joint interview.


Alright.........


----------



## Super Sonic

Meltzer:



> Don’t know this as a fact, but it appears the New Japan/ROH joint shows will be in May once again, or at least Toronto and New York will be since they’ve booked New York again for that month. It will be interesting to see if one of the joint shows is put on regular PPV, particularly since the politics of everything has changed.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

DGenerationMC said:


> I hear Cole & Briscoe were "fighting" in Busted Open Radio's studio during a joint interview.
> 
> 
> Alright.........







It would have been good if wrestling was, you know, real. Or if there were reports of real heat. Heck, even interviews where they "shoot".


----------



## El Capitan

Something tells me that this is probably going to be the last Final Battle for both Jay and Adam, as I honestly can't see much more that either of them can do for ROH. It's been awhile since that whole twitter nonsense, which was a lot of nonsense anyway when you consider some of the people in WWE's hall of fame and still active on their roster's past discretions.


----------



## DGenerationMC

El Capitan said:


> Something tells me that this is probably going to be the last Final Battle for both Jay and Adam, as I honestly can't see much more that either of them can do for ROH. It's been awhile since that whole twitter nonsense, which was a lot of nonsense anyway when you consider some of the people in WWE's hall of fame and still active on their roster's past discretions.


Me too. At least for one of these guys. I'm surprised they didn't add a "Loser Leaves Town" stip to the match or at least have Cole leave ROH if he loses.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Just watched this weeks episode. God damn what a great go-home show for final battle! Only 3 days away!


----------



## Leon Knuckles

the delirious merch promo was hilarious :lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC

Leon Knuckles said:


> the delirious merch promo was hilarious :lmao


It was good but NOTHING beats Lethal's Medicare commercials.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

hahahah why hasnt WWE signed Jay Lethal yet? He's almost the full package.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Leon Knuckles said:


> hahahah why hasnt WWE signed Jay Lethal yet? He's almost the full package.


Well, this is the first time I've taken him serious as a future World Champion. Not to say I didn't enjoy Black Machismo but I never saw him as a top-tier guy until now.

Maybe WWE will take a closer look at him if they haven't started already. He's on a great run right now.

If WWE ever does sign Lethal, his gimmick should be a cell phone salesman. Preferably Samsung Galaxy's.


----------



## Alex Steel

Finished the ROH Final Battle preview show. Pretty cool.

-They showed a good chunk of the reDRagon vs. Time Splitters match from New Japan Power Struggle...with the Japanese commentary. Really cool and kind of mind-blowing for an American promotion with a TV deal
-Larry Mercer did his best not to look at Mandy Leon's chest...and succeeded
-Adam Cole came in at the end to cut his big final sell for the show. And it was glorious.










You can check out my thoughts on the preview show here:
http://www.wrestleenigma.com/ring-o...-and-previews-final-battle-youtube-link-added

And the preview show itself is here:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8iX-61G16Wc

Check it out and get hyped for Sunday. 

8PM

LIVE

PPV

#FINALBATTLE

WOO!


----------



## Gretchen

Really looking forward to Final Battle tomorrow. Only matches I care about are Briscoe vs Cole, Time Splitters vs reDRagon, and Bucks & ACH vs The Addiction & Cedric Alexander, but all of them should more than deliver. Here's hoping that Lethal vs Sydal and the four corner survival match also deliver.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Does anyone wanna meet up tomorrow at FINAL BATTLE?


----------



## NastyYaffa

Splitters vs. reDRagon should be great. They have had 2 great matches before.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Moose vs RD Evans gonna be hype.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

:mark: :mark: :mark:










*Main Event*
Fight Without Honor for the ROH World Championship
Jay Briscoe (c) vs Survival of the Fittest ’14 Winner - Adam Cole









ROH World Tag Team Championship
reDRagon (c) vs The Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA)









ROH World TV Championship
Jay Lethal (c) w/ Truth Martini vs #Reborn Matt Sydal









Six Man Tag Team Match
The Young Bucks & ACH vs The Addiction & Cedric Alexander









Problem Child of the Year Match 
"Unbreakable" Michael Elgin vs "Sicilian Psychopath" Tommaso Ciampa









Grudge Match aka Revenge of the Streak
R.D. Evans w/ Veda Scott vs Moose w/ Stokely Hathaway









Mentor vs Student
Roderick Strong vs Adam Page w/ BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs









4 Corner Survival Match
Jimmy Jacobs vs Hanson vs Mark Briscoe vs Caprice Coleman
:dance :dance :dance :dance


----------



## Gretchen

Saw 'winner' w/ the first advertised match and it really pissed me off for some reason. Thought the match was spoiled for me already and was confused since the event is tomorrow. Then looked it up, went back on here and realized what the winner tag was actually for. 

Gonna take the :lose on this one. Have fun at Final Battle tho brutha.


----------



## Gretchen

If anyone has access to a stream, pls hook me up via PM.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

Why does my IPPV feed say video is unavaiable for this device when im just on my fucking pc


----------



## scrilla

anyone with an illegal stream. you know what to do, will rep.

:cudi


----------



## Gretchen

Crowd seems sick so far.


----------



## scrilla

interesting arena set up.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Yawn to both of these guys.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

of course I walk into LOL-gin vs Ciampa


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

the pain is over! :clap


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

I like Moose--or at least I like chanting his name.


----------



## obby

roderick strong is trending worldwide :lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Moose! Moose! Moose! Moose! Moose! Moose! Moose! Moose! Moose! Moose! Moose! Moose!


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

The Kingdom have taken over ROH's Twitter. Not a Matt Taven fan, but his comments have me rollin' right now


----------



## DGenerationMC

Original Christmas Name said:


> roderick strong is trending worldwide :lmao


#Brah

#Backbreaker

#1000Backbreakers 

#Chop Dem Hoes

:lmao


----------



## Even Flow

I did not know that Alex Shelley was going to be on this iPPV


----------



## Gretchen

KUSHIDA is amazing.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Time Splitters trending worldwide :mark:


----------



## Even Flow

Fuck, I find a stream, start watching then literally 2 mins later it crashes.


----------



## Gretchen

Amazing match. Fucking brutal shit. Jay :mark:


----------



## Even Flow

Fuck, Adam Cole lost


----------



## DGenerationMC

Even Flow said:


> Fuck, Adam Cole lost


----------



## DemBoy

Jay Briscoe won :mark: 

Could that lost mean that Cole would be leaving ROH soon?


----------



## Even Flow

DemBoy said:


> Jay Briscoe won :mark:
> 
> Could that lost mean that Cole would be leaving ROH soon?


Doubt it.


----------



## DGenerationMC

DemBoy said:


> Jay Briscoe won :mark:
> 
> *Could that lost mean that Cole would be leaving ROH soon?*


----------



## RKing85

that crying gif DGeneration is awesome. Might have to steal that one.

Didn't see the show, but heard the last two matches were both outstanding.


----------



## Gretchen

You heard right.


----------



## Sazer Ramon

Just got home from Terminal 5...Worst venue I have ever been too. Fuck that place


----------



## fiddlecastro

Yeah fuck terminal 5.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Jay retained :mark:

Very excited to watch the whole show. Heard a lot of good things about the Bucks match, Splitters/reDRagon + the main event.


----------



## Gretchen

What was wrong with Venue 5?


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Sazer Ramon said:


> Just got home from Terminal 5...Worst venue I have ever been too. Fuck that place





fiddlecastro said:


> Yeah fuck terminal 5.



 It looked cool as fuck on PPV. What was wrong?


----------



## fiddlecastro

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> It looked cool as fuck on PPV. What was wrong?


There's a lot wrong with that venue, luckily I was on the floor, 2nd row, so I didn't experience the worst, my only real problems were with getting to the venue (It's literally in the middle of nowhere for NYC)

There was a GA section that had to stand all night, and had a freakin' POLE in front of them. Lot's of obstructed views. Whenever we (the floor-seating people) stood, they bitched, etc, just an awful setup, and that lighting rig was the worst, too.

That said, the show was great! Right behind War of the Worlds and All-Star 6 for me, but I also haven't watched as much ROH this year as I would have liked.


----------



## Proc

I was in attendance with my fiancee, second time for me being at Terminal 5 (first time was an amateur MMA event). The show was absolutely great but the venue SUCKS for pro wrestling. I had an idea how it was going to be as it was my second time there but still very disappointing. We had GA tickets for the second floor (you could move freely between second and third floor) and I made sure that we would be there early because I expected exactly what happened. We were there at 5:15 (doors opened at 6) and when we got in the 2nd floor was already jammed in the first row (all standing) so we moved up to the third. We got lucky as we found a nice spot front row on the third floor right above the ring which gave us a very unique view to the ring but lots of people who came later than us just were out of luck and couldnt see shit. I saw a lot of people who gave up and just watched the show on one of the screens instead.
The crowd booed the venue immediately when they did the whole "live from New York Terminal 5" stick on the pre show.... LOUD boos. 

Great show, I had a great time, it was my fiancee's first ever wrestling show and she absolutely loved it (thank God) but the Terminal 5 sucks for pro wrestling events.
Again, it wasnt too bad for us but it definitely was for lots of people arriving after us

Random: I am not positive but pretty sure that Mick Foley's children were in attendance on the second floor with Sam Roberts

That's a pic of our view


----------



## sXeMope

Just finished Final Battle (Fell asleep half way through the second match last night but luckily was able to record it last night). Enjoyable overall. Didn't care for Elgin/Ciampa and fell asleep during Timesplitters/ReDragon. Loved the main event. The venue looked really good on video, so it sucks to hear that it was such a headache for people attending live.


----------



## fiddlecastro

Proc said:


> I was in attendance with my fiancee, second time for me being at Terminal 5 (first time was an amateur MMA event). The show was absolutely great but the venue SUCKS for pro wrestling. I had an idea how it was going to be as it was my second time there but still very disappointing. We had GA tickets for the second floor (you could move freely between second and third floor) and I made sure that we would be there early because I expected exactly what happened. We were there at 5:15 (doors opened at 6) and when we got in the 2nd floor was already jammed in the first row (all standing) so we moved up to the third. We got lucky as we found a nice spot front row on the third floor right above the ring which gave us a very unique view to the ring but lots of people who came later than us just were out of luck and couldnt see shit. I saw a lot of people who gave up and just watched the show on one of the screens instead.
> The crowd booed the venue immediately when they did the whole "live from New York Terminal 5" stick on the pre show.... LOUD boos.
> 
> Great show, I had a great time, it was my fiancee's first ever wrestling show and she absolutely loved it (thank God) but the Terminal 5 sucks for pro wrestling events.
> Again, it wasnt too bad for us but it definitely was for lots of people arriving after us
> 
> Random: I am not positive but pretty sure that Mick Foley's children were in attendance on the second floor with Sam Roberts
> 
> That's a pic of our view


Nice! I was wondering what it would look like from the balconies. Everyone in GA got the shaft yesterday, though, and it was exactly what I expected for the balconies, first row, or you're watching on the TVs. It's the same way for concerts. I hope they find somewhere else to run :\

This was my view:










Fantastic show, definitely. 

I just want to note this: There was one drunk dude chanting for AJ Lee for some reason, all night. After the show he was in handcuffs being loaded into the back of an ambulance...


----------



## NastyYaffa

Just finished watching the show, and it was pretty good. I would say it's one of the better ROH shows of the year. 

Here are my match ratings:
*
Hanson vs. Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Caprice Coleman - *1/4
Adam Page vs. Roderick Strong - **
Michael Elgin vs. Tommaso Ciampa - *1/4
The Young Bucks & ACH vs. The Addiction & Cedric Alexander - ****
RD Evans vs. Moose - DUD
Jay Lethal vs. Matt Sydal - **1/4
reDRagon vs. Time Splitters - ***3/4
Jay Briscoe vs. Adam Cole - ****1/4*


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Man, last night was fuckin awesome. It was my first ROH event and first time at Terminal 5. I have no complaints for the venue, but it was far as fuck. I had good seats (4th row). Cool people around me. Most were friendly. I was chanting and marking out the whole time. I kinda wished I hadn't drank and smoked so much so I could actually remember the spots lol I guess I will watch the stream. I know Briscoe and Cole used tables but I cant even remember what they did haha.


----------



## Gretchen

Some cool stories. Really hoping to attend an ROH show some day. Maybe will drive up to NYC for a major one, as I bet the experience is amazing as told by all of you. The only wrestling sow I've attended was Raw and it was great but I can't imagine how awesome attending an ROH show with great matches and guys I care about would be as of opposed to a watered down WWE product in a show composed of filler.

As for the show, this was the last great show since War of the Worlds, imo. Every show since then has been subpar - at least show that I've watched. Since I missed at least the Bucks 3 Man Tag (think it was the only thing I missed, had to go do something) gonna go watch that ASAP. Expecting a great match.


----------



## fiddlecastro

here's the view from one of the balconies (3rd floor)










Well, at least you could see the entrances?


----------



## Gretchen

I hope ROH uploads the entrance videos from yesterdays. Looked p. cool.


----------



## fiddlecastro

RuDOLPH St. Ziggles said:


> I hope ROH uploads the entrance videos from yesterdays. Looked p. cool.


Yeah! I really liked the big screen. I remember back in the day they'd have like a 32" screen above the entrance way and it was kinda laughable. I love that they have videos, too. Makes it all look so much more big league.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

RuDOLPH St. Ziggles said:


> Some cool stories. Really hoping to attend an ROH show some day. Maybe will drive up to NYC for a major one, as I bet the experience is amazing as told by all of you. The only wrestling sow I've attended was Raw and it was great but I can't imagine how awesome attending an ROH show with great matches and guys I care about would be as of opposed to a watered down WWE product in a show composed of filler.
> 
> As for the show, this was the last great show since War of the Worlds, imo. Every show since then has been subpar - at least show that I've watched. Since I missed at least the Bucks 3 Man Tag (think it was the only thing I missed, had to go do something) gonna go watch that ASAP. Expecting a great match.


Bro if you come to NYC and need someone to go with, hit me up. I plan on going to as many as ROH shows as I can. :dance

OH BTW I MADE IT ON CAMERA HAHA.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Only complaint is there was no Maria    (shes in Japan with Bennett).


----------



## fiddlecastro

Leon Knuckles said:


> Bro if you come to NYC and need someone to go with, hit me up. I plan on going to as many as ROH shows as I can. :dance
> 
> OH BTW I MADE IT ON CAMERA HAHA.


I have to go back and watch the PPV. I was part of the superkick party :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

Why was the ring so damn small?

Keeps putting me off.

BTW Briscoe-Cole definitely had a big fight feel. SICK match!


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Final Battle in general was perfection. :banderas

Probably the best ROH PPV of the year.


----------



## Gretchen

White Essence. said:


> Final Battle in general was perfection. :banderas
> 
> Probably the best ROH PPV of the year.


I enjoyed Cole vs Briscoe more than any other ROH match I've seen this year. Splitters vs reDRagon was awesome and I still have to watch the Bucks tag (waiting for an HD torrent if it will ever come up). Rest bar maybe one or so match was at least decent.

I would say that I prefer War of the Worlds but nothing from there was extremely memorable match wise (some great matches but nothing amazing or truly standout bar maybe the Bucks tag match). That PPV was great due to the whole NJPW crossover w/ Okada, Nakamura, Bullet Club wrestling with top ROH guys and the general atmosphere but I think I prefer Final Battle in terms of match quality. Awesome show.


----------



## DemBoy

Final Battle was the second ROH PPV of the year that it watch and i'm glad for that. Briscoe and Cole killing each other was a great way to end their feud.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Solid show, minus: 
1) Chair shot to the head on PPV in 2014.
2) People losing their shit over Steen/Cole's tacks-in-the-mouth+superkick PWG spot. *shrug* Whatever. 
3) Delirious' booking (Ciampa/Elgin - prime example of his idiocy).
4) Archibald's botchfest


----------



## NastyYaffa

:hmm:


----------



## Gretchen

Doesn't seem like he's leaving ROH quite yet.

And if/when he does, it's yikes for ROH. Their roster becomes that much worse.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Do you guys think Cole got a deal for NXT on the low? Or maybe he will go to Japan to join The Kingdom for a little while? It definitely seems like he is taking a break from ROH.


----------



## Romangirl252

I order and watched the ppv ... it was a good ppv all around but that main event match was awesome...glad Jay walked away with the win and still champ


----------



## NastyYaffa

Leon Knuckles said:


> Do you guys think Cole got a deal for NXT on the low? Or maybe he will go to Japan to join The Kingdom for a little while? It definitely seems like he is taking a break from ROH.


Cole in New Japan would be gold. :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC

NastyYaffa said:


>


----------



## Snapdragon

RuDOLPH St. Ziggles said:


> Doesn't seem like he's leaving ROH quite yet.
> 
> And if/when he does, it's yikes for ROH. Their roster becomes that much worse.


ROH roster is pretty solid right now


----------



## NastyYaffa

Snapdragon said:


> ROH roster is pretty solid right now


I think it's pretty bad tbh. Only guys that I think are interesting are Cole, Jay + reDRagon. That's pretty much it.


----------



## Gretchen

Snapdragon said:


> ROH roster is pretty solid right now


Who are the top guys once he leaves? Jay, Elgin, Ciampa, reDRagon (not counting Styles as he only works select dates)... that's it right? I love Jay and reDRagon but that list isn't exactly that impressive overall.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

You guys are forgetting about Jay Lethal, ACH, Cedric Alexander.


----------



## DGenerationMC

- Lethal is definitely a future World Champ no doubt, but I couldn't say that before his TV Title reign

- Elgin & Ciampa lost the little luster they had

- When it comes to reDRagon, I think they'll be great on there own as main eventers but who knows when they'll seperate

- AJ Styles would be a prime candidate but he's not their all the time; maybe ROH is holding off on him being World Champion cause I think he might be the one to dethrone Jay

- I don't take ACH & Cedric seriously as potential World Champions but they'd be good TV Champs

- I really like Matt Sydal right now so maybe he'd be good as World Champ, but who knows

- Mark Briscoe is a big ass question mark to me


----------



## USAUSA1

Jay lethal is the greatest


----------



## NastyYaffa

Leon Knuckles said:


> You guys are forgetting about Jay Lethal, ACH, Cedric Alexander.


Lethal is meh as a heel, and I am not a fan of ACH & Cedric. I find them both to be pretty meh, especially Cedric.


----------



## Gretchen

Leon Knuckles said:


> You guys are forgetting about Jay Lethal, ACH, Cedric Alexander.


I guess Lethal is somewhat a top guy. I don't think ACH or Alexander are there yet in terms of overall placement though I like both of them quite a bit, more so than one or two of the top guys, I might add.


----------



## Gretchen

I like Sydal a lot and especially love his in ring work. That said, I'm not huge on the way he's presenting himself atm. He's pretty shit on the mic and this whole 'Reborn' deal he's been doing has came off as kind of awkward to me.


----------



## Super Sonic

Meltzer:



> Ring of Honor did its second live PPV and what in the past has been its traditional biggest event of the year, Final Battle, on 12/7, debuting in its new location, Terminal Five, in New York.
> 
> The positive is there were three excellent matches on the show, and only one bad match. The crowd was a sellout in the 1,000-seat building. The show sold out weeks in advance and it’s clear a building of this size was way too small for the promotion, which had been able to fill the Hammerstein Ballroom (1,800-seats) for big shows, except the cost of the building became prohibitive. The crowd was hot all night.
> 
> The negatives were that the Internet PPV feed was once again a disaster. We had nothing but complaints, although with it being on television, the vast majority of orders would have been through television. The delivery had no issues in the U.S., if you could get it. There were people in New York who got nothing but a blank screen. On the Rogers feed in Canada, for reasons nobody has explained, the show ended while the main event was in progress. They ended a good five minutes short of the three hour mark, so that wasn’t an issue.
> 
> However, the production was bad. They brought in a lighting grid and inside the building, the lighting was fine, but on television it had a dark Mickey Mouse look. That stuff worked in the 70s territorial days with house show footage, and as a fan, I don’t mind it, but it doesn’t fly with the modern audience as a PPV. In addition, the venue looked too small for a PPV on television, and for the most part, the crowd audio didn’t carry over to the broadcast.
> 
> The company’s first PPV in June did 12,000 buys. This came the day after a strong UFC event, plus one would have figured that the newness of the first show that it would have done better than the second one. Our response level was down 45 percent from the first show. The third PPV will be 3/1 in Las Vegas, at the Orleans Hotel, which will once again be the day after a UFC show, only this time it’s a huge one.
> 
> There were no title changes on the card, although that was not the original plan. *Adam Cole was originally scheduled to win the ROH title from Jay Briscoe in the main event, but apparently he may need shoulder surgery. I don’t know how definite the surgery is, but it was enough of a chance that they decided to not make the change.*
> 
> The booking to me was strong. All of the matches had a reason to be there. The key matches were all different. The Briscoe vs. Cole match had elements rarely seen in U.S. wrestling, both the hard chair shot to the head by Cole on Briscoe, and the double juice. There are good reasons why you don’t see the former. As for the latter, the crowd didn’t react to the blade job juice by Cole as much as you’d think given how rare it is these days. Briscoe pulled his head into the post and Cole went under the ring, which is how it used to be done, and he came up bloody. If anything, the modern audience knows as the rise the crowd would have gotten from juice doesn’t exist. Plus, there are health concerns. That said, the part of the match where they teased the athletic commission may stop the match due to the heavy blood did work, as people having seen fights stopped by doctors in MMA, do understand that. They also used a staple gun, which made the match feel different since that’s usually been used on lower-level indies, and thumbtacks.
> 
> Mark Briscoe vs. Hanson vs. Caprice Coleman vs. Jimmy Jacobs **3/4
> Adam Page vs. Roderick Strong **3/4
> Michael Elgin vs. Tommaso Ciampa **3/4
> Young Bucks & ACH vs. The Addiction & Cedric Alexander ****1/4
> Moose vs. RD Evans 1/4*
> Jay Lethal vs. Matt Sydal ***1/4
> reDRagon vs. Time Splitters ****1/4
> Jay Briscoe vs. Adam Cole ****


----------



## DGenerationMC

Super Sonic said:


> *Adam Cole was originally scheduled to win the ROH title from Jay Briscoe in the main event, but apparently he may need shoulder surgery. I don’t know how definite the surgery is, but it was enough of a chance that they decided to not make the change.*


uttahere


----------



## Gretchen

Stupid. Why doesn't ROH trust Jay Briscoe in that role? Adam Cole just came off a reign as ROH Champ and Jay was about to lose it on his first notable title defense despite having all of what it takes to be ROH Champ and more? Fuck that.


----------



## USAUSA1

I don't really like Jay Briscoe that much to be a main eventer.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Adam Cole is signing with the WWE come January. He was never going to get the title.


----------



## Super Sonic

RuDOLPH St. Ziggles said:


> Stupid. Why doesn't ROH trust Jay Briscoe in that role? Adam Cole just came off a reign as ROH Champ and Jay was about to lose it on his first notable title defense despite having all of what it takes to be ROH Champ and more? Fuck that.


Meltzer failed to mention this:

Prior to all the timing constraints of the upcoming Tokyo Dome PPV came out, the plan was for NJPW to host an ROH Title match on that show, and since Cole was booked for that event he'd be the one to put it on the line. With the four-hour window though on an already stacked card, there was no reason to have yet another title change so soon, especially with this new info about Cole's shoulder problems.

I believe Elgin, had he not decided to fill the meltdown void Matt Hardy had a couple years ago, would've lost the ROH Title back to Cole at Final Battle, so Briscoe became a necessary transitional champ, bui then the NJPW PPV limitations came down, allowing Briscoe to hold onto the title.

PRAYING for Jay Briscoe vs. AJ Styles for the ROH TItle to headline SCOH9. A fresh matchup that would have a great moment to close out the show and make up for the really thin roster that got booked in NOLA.


----------



## DGenerationMC

God, I was hoping AJ would walk into WK 2015 as IWGP & ROH Champ.


No dice.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Super Sonic said:


> PRAYING for Jay Briscoe vs. AJ Styles for the ROH TItle to headline SCOH9. A fresh matchup that would have a great moment to close out the show and make up for the really thin roster that got booked in NOLA.


I'm folding my hands together right with you my friend. This would be a lovely match.


----------



## USAUSA1

Adr supposed to be coming in.


----------



## Gretchen

Are there any significant PPVs scheduled in between now and Supercard of Honor 9?


----------



## Flawless Victory

I just read that Alberto del rio is joining Ring of Honor. This mother fucker is EVERYWHERE!! Oh my God. I hope we get Alberto vs. Styles and Adam Cole.


----------



## Super Sonic

Yes sir, can't believe I skimmed over it.

Meltzer:



> In doing so, Alberto Rodriguez became the first man in history to win the world heavyweight title in WWE, CMLL and AAA, and did so under three different names (Alberto Del Rio, Dos Caras Jr. and Alberto El Patron).
> 
> As AAA champion, he is going to be the most international champion in the history of the promotion. He is starting with ROH for several shows in January. ROH was supposed to announce it on the PPV, but a video he was supposed to cut to air that night never arrived. He’s also supposed to start with Lucha Underground, although at press time had not signed a contract with the promotion. Bellator also approached him on 12/8, after they lost out on getting C.M. Punk.


----------



## Super Sonic

Flawless Victory said:


> I just read that Alberto del rio is joining Ring of Honor. This mother fucker is EVERYWHERE!! Oh my God. I hope we get Alberto vs. Styles and Adam Cole.


My top two choices are Strong and O'Reilly.

With O'Reilly, there's submission and MMA work they can mix in, plus it'd be a huge singles victory for him over the former WWE Champion.

With Strong, which would be my choice for Del Rio's debut, Del Rio works a fuckton of submissions on Strong's right arm and shoulder, creating a great story of taking away Strong's dominant hand for chops and lifting maneuvers.

Styles would be my third pick as it's a battle of former WWE champ vs. former TNA champ and the match would get fucking chippy.


----------



## RDEvans

Del Rio vs Roderick Strong and Del Rio vs AJ Styles needs to happen in ROH


----------



## DamonSalvatore90

Looks like ROH is starting to want to make the the title reigns as short as WWE and TNA does which is dissapointing because it devalues the title .


----------



## Super Sonic

DamonSalvatore90 said:


> Looks like ROH is starting to want to make the the title reigns as short as WWE and TNA does which is dissapointing because it devalues the title .


You're looking at it wrong. Elgin had to drop the title because of the green card issue and just being an insecure dipshit in general. The plan was for Cole to defend the belt at the Tokyo Dome but there won't be enough time for it, so Briscoe keeps the belt.

Also, Elgin got the belt back in June because the company (rightfully) believed something historical needed to happen on the first live PPV. He would've gotten it later with the hopes that NJPW would then book him to defend it at the Tokyo Dome.


----------



## WBS

According to the wrestling observer Del Rio is expected to make his ROH debut in 2015 !


----------



## NastyYaffa

:mark:


----------



## Creative name

I miss Ring of Honor, like the old true Ring of Honor. Back when Gabe was booking we had great storylines, feuds, a strong all round roster and incredible show after incredible show. The product is just sad for me to watch now.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Creative name said:


> I miss Ring of Honor, like the old true Ring of Honor. Back when Gabe was booking we had great storylines, feuds, a strong all round roster and incredible show after incredible show. The product is just sad for me to watch now.


Yeah I agree. ROH from 2004 to 2008 is pretty much untouchable.


----------



## DGenerationMC

NastyYaffa said:


> Yeah I agree. ROH from 2004 to 2008 is pretty much untouchable.


Anyone else miss Special K?



No? Me neither LOL


----------



## Donnie

NastyYaffa said:


> :mark:


HOLY SHIT I would of bet the house on him going to TNA. this is massive get for ROH just goes to show that are still a viable option


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

NastyYaffa said:


> :mark:


:WTF

Wow... this feels so unreal. But it will be lovely to see him in a ROH ring.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

:lmao:lmao The fucking production on that video. Is Bauer seriously getting paid for that? This is embarrassing.


----------



## RDEvans

SO the first two competitors of the Top Prospect Tournament have been announced, Will Ferrara and Someone named Ashley Sixx who was apparently trained by Elgin ( uh oh). Any predictions on the next guys announced? Hopefully we get at least one PCW in there.


----------



## Creative name

Top prospect tournament is a joke. 

1) J.T Dunn
2) David Starr
3) Christian Rose
4) Trevor Lee
5) Speedball Mike Bailey
6) Brian Cage
7) Willie Mack
8) Chris Dickerson

I promise this sounds better then what ROH will produce


----------



## hgr423

A Trevor Lee / Willie Mack match in the final sounds pretty good to me.



Creative name said:


> Top prospect tournament is a joke.
> 
> 1) J.T Dunn
> 2) David Starr
> 3) Christian Rose
> 4) Trevor Lee
> 5) Speedball Mike Bailey
> 6) Brian Cage
> 7) Willie Mack
> 8) Chris Dickerson
> 
> I promise this sounds better then what ROH will produce


----------



## Flawless Victory

ROH wants fans to choose Alberto's opponent. My God, if we get Styles vs. Alberto out the gate :banderas


----------



## Hencheman_21

Flawless Victory said:


> ROH wants fans to choose Alberto's opponent. My God, if we get Styles vs. Alberto out the gate :banderas


CHEESEBURGER CHEESEBURGER CHEESEBURGER !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Concrete

Creative name said:


> Top prospect tournament is a joke.
> 
> 1) J.T Dunn
> 2) David Starr
> 3) Christian Rose
> 4) Trevor Lee
> 5) Speedball Mike Bailey
> 6) Brian Cage
> 7) Willie Mack
> 8) Chris Dickerson
> 
> I promise this sounds better then what ROH will produce


Which is hyper unrealistic. Last year they got Hanson, Rowe, and Everett out of the thing. Now I can only hope that when Everett is healthy he goes back to ROH. Really wish they would have kept Kongo around more after it. Ferrara seems to be a guy they like if he is the same guy I'm thinking of. Not my cup of tea really but hey, this tournament tends to involve a handful of fun talent. It helps give them those future midcarders which could be future big names. Hopefully they bring in some lesser known guys. Maybe try and sway someone from a different area from coming in like Matthew Palmer or Mike Cruz. Not sure about these guys ties to their area as far as family and partners (like loving kind).


----------



## USAUSA1

I hope Chase Owens,Jason Kincaid,Sigmon or Jerimiah Plunkett gets a chance.


----------



## Super Sonic




----------



## fiddlecastro

Creative name said:


> I miss Ring of Honor, like the old true Ring of Honor. Back when Gabe was booking we had great storylines, feuds, a strong all round roster and incredible show after incredible show. The product is just sad for me to watch now.


I dunno man, of course it's not as its best, there have been some stinkers, and you either loved or hated our champ for most of the year (Elgin) but this year has been pretty damn solid. War Of The Worlds, All Star Extravaganza, Final Battle were top quality, and lots of fantastic matches outside of that too, like the ACH/Lethal draw that legit had me on the edge of my seat.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Super Sonic said:


>


!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Gretchen

Okay, seems like we'll probably be getting Styles vs Briscoe. At least it's not Briscoe vs Elgin which I have no interest in at all. I guess that means Jay is losing the belt.  Sucks quite a bit - as much as I love Styles I prefer that Jay hold the title for longer. AJ isn't all that great at anything besides ring work whereas Jay is my favorite guy in wrestling right now in terms of promos + character. Far more interesting champ, for now at least. 

And we'll prob get ADR vs Lethal. ADR wins if that occurs, most assuredly (unless he's there part time).


----------



## RDEvans

I'm not sure who Mike Webb is, but he's been announced as the next participant....... he also looks a bit like Tyson Kidd tbh

http://www.rohwrestling.com/news/next-top-prospect-participant


----------



## Gretchen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/542477457501454338


----------



## Snapdragon

Creative name said:


> Top prospect tournament is a joke.
> 
> 1) J.T Dunn
> 2) David Starr
> 3) Christian Rose
> 4) Trevor Lee
> 5) Speedball Mike Bailey
> 6) Brian Cage
> 7) Willie Mack
> 8) Chris Dickerson
> 
> I promise this sounds better then what ROH will produce


That sounds awful.


----------



## Paul Rudd

No Adam Cole on the PPV poster. Very interesting.


----------



## Donnie

Super Sonic said:


>


very nice poster

it looks like AJ VS Jay with styles winning the belt so it can be defended in japan and get it's world status back. I'm in two minds about this first now it is time for jay's reign to end. but AJ isn't around enough to justify it, but at the same time the only other guy's who could win is jay lethal and FUCK THAT he is so mediocre and bland it's not funny. and the other is Adam Cole who's out injured at the moment and seems to be focusing on japan and possibly get picked up the WWE so I guess AJ will have to do.

speaking of lethal looks like he's wrestling del rio  hopefully it's one time thing and not a feud because rio is too red hot at the moment to get bogged down feuding with lethal.

and speaking of bogged down can red dragon please drop the frigging belts so we can have some fresh blood in the tag scene, and not have to watch these faux MMA douchebags continue to painfully dull and try to act tough. you have war machine and the bucks and the addiction on your roster for a reason GIVE THEM A SHOT.


----------



## bme

Final Battle '14

4 Corner **1/2
Strong/Page ***
Elgin/Ciampa **
ACH,Bucks/Cedric,Addiction ****
Moose/Evans *
Lethal/Sydal **
TimeSplitters/RedDragon **
Briscoe/Cole ***1/2

Need to see more Hanson
Haven't liked Sydal's ROH work
TimeSplitters/RedDragon was disappointing their 2 matches in NJPW were better.
Don't care about ADR at all


----------



## Super Sonic

Why are all the champs on that posters? Remember, belts are just props people.


----------



## Creative name

If Adam Cole is legit hurt then why did he wrestle PWG last night? I think since his contract is up he's getting ready to sign with WWE


----------



## hgr423

BloodShed said:


> No Adam Cole on the PPV poster. Very interesting.


Also no Hanson, Mark Briscoe, Michael Bennett or Kevin Kelly


----------



## malek

Adam Cole's shoulder injury requires surgery as I heard, and will be out for at least 3 months.

For me Time Splitters vs ReDragon was amazing. I'm huge on both teams, and their styles suit me perfectly. Would give at least **** to every one of their matches against each other so far.

Question, though is if I will live long enough to see Shelley winning any gold in ROH


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

hgr423 said:


> Also no Hanson, Mark Briscoe, Michael Bennett or Kevin Kelly


Yeah because there's only going to be 8 guys on the card...


----------



## Natecore

Creative name said:


> If Adam Cole is legit hurt then why did he wrestle PWG last night? I think since his contract is up he's getting ready to sign with WWE


To fulfill booking obligations. If he knows he is getting surgery and wrestling won't further his injury then he could still wrestle and then have the surgery.


----------



## Alex Steel

*ROH TV review for ep.169:*
http://www.wrestleenigma.com/ring-o...aturing-the-young-bucks-vs-ach-and-matt-sydal



> *ROH Tag Wars 2014* (6 teams, 3 matches, winners from the 3 matches go on to face reDRagon in a four-way tag two weeks from now for the ROH Tag Team Championship)
> 
> *-The Briscoes vs. Jay Lethal and J. Diesel* (solid opener)
> *-The Addiction vs. BJ Whitmer and Jimmy Jacobs* (double-team city)
> *-The Young Bucks vs. ACH and Matt Sydal *(high octane greatness)
> 
> *Gifs*
> 
> Matt Jackson troll face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Addiction showing off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked superplex


Awesome episode. An "A" in my book. Televised wrestling shows don't get much better in terms of in-ring action and pacing.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Del Rio's first match will be vs. Chris Daniels! :mark:


----------



## hgr423

NastyYaffa said:


> Del Rio's first match will be vs. Chris Daniels!


Is this the first match between ADR/Christopher Daniels?


----------



## almostfamous

NastyYaffa said:


> Del Rio's first match will be vs. Chris Daniels! :mark:


:surprise: Even a year ago, I would have laughed at the thought of this match ever happening. Things never change in wrestling, then they change all at once.


----------



## msb123

I kinda like the ACH/Sydal team.


----------



## Super Sonic

Let's hypothetically assume these are the only four dates Alberto will work.

Who would you pick as the one ROH guy to beat him: O'Reilly or Ciampa?


----------



## DGenerationMC

Super Sonic said:


> Let's hypothetically assume these are the only four dates Alberto will work.
> 
> Who would you pick as the one ROH guy to beat him: O'Reilly or Ciampa?


I'll take O'Reilly in a fuckin nanosecond. They're styles compliment each other in sense, so why not?

And all Ciampa would do is get himself DQ'd.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Super Sonic said:


> Let's hypothetically assume these are the only four dates Alberto will work.
> 
> Who would you pick as the one ROH guy to beat him: O'Reilly or Ciampa?


O'Reilly. Not a fan of Ciampa.


----------



## NastyYaffa

AOTF reunion at SD tapings :mark:

Also this was announced Alberto Del Patron vs. ACH was announced for January 30th.


----------



## Super Sonic

Alberto vs. ACH would be FAR more suited for San Antonio.


----------



## Romangirl252

NastyYaffa said:


> AOTF reunion at SD tapings :mark:
> 
> Also this was announced Alberto Del Patron vs. ACH was announced for January 30th.


What is Jimmy Jacobs doing backstage at wwe show?


----------



## hgr423

Alex Steel said:


> Awesome episode. An "A" in my book. Televised wrestling shows don't get much better in terms of in-ring action and pacing.


I agree. I really enjoyed the main. Some new combos from the Bucks and this is best I've seen ACH and Sydal look on TV.


----------



## Super Sonic

Meltzer:



> Alberto El Patron will debut on 1/3 in Nashville at the TV tapings, facing Christopher Daniels. As noted last week, he has signed for multiple dates. It’s interesting that ROH is using him because unless he’s doing them a favor, he doesn’t come cheap and ROH has a low budget. I’m not sure he’s going to be a big needle mover either, because he was never the star the Hardys were nor does his style fit in with the product like A.J. Styles, even though he does seem like a hot commodity because of the nature of his firing and how he fought back against the WWE and won. Other dates he’s signed for are 1/30 in Dearborn, MI (against ACH), 1/31 in Dayton and the 3/1 PPV show from Las Vegas. I believe A.J. Styles will also be on the 3/1 show. The connection is likely with Court Bauer, who works closely with Rodriguez on business and media and also works with ROH. Regarding Alberto and MMA, he just got a big money offer from Bellator and that’s not his only big money offer, so it’s really up to him if, at 37 (he’d be 38 by the time he fought), he wants to go back and do MMA. He can make far more in MMA right now than wrestling, but he can do really well in wrestling alone, between AAA, Lucha Underground, ROH and indies, or TNA as well. He was 9-5 as an MMA heavyweight from 2001 to 2010, but he never beat anyone of note and lost to people who weren’t of note, with his most famous fight being, while under a mask as Dos Caras Jr., getting a fast head kick knockout loss to Mirko Cro Cop in his heyday on a Pride show. He lost to guys Bobby Lashley would destroy if you’re looking for a comparison.
> 
> Adam Cole announced at the 12/12 PWG show that he was needing shoulder surgery. No word on when he’s getting his surgery and a lot of different things are going on. The injury is legit but it didn’t happen in the Jay Briscoe match, which is the storyline version, as he was hurt going in. He worked the match with Cedric Alexander with his shoulder all taped up. He said the injury was from the match with Briscoe at Final Battle. That’s actually the reason he didn’t win the title, as was originally planned, because there was a good chance he would be needing surgery. Cole, as far as I know, had not technically signed his new deal with Sinclair, although before the injury, he was on board and was going to work ROH and New Japan (which liked him from when he came for the Seibu dome show) this year. He will be at the 1/3 TV tapings and do an interview where he will talk about his injury.
> 
> The original idea was to feud Cole with Alberto for the ROH title, but Cole’s injury nixed that one. Alberto said that he only wants to work with people with big enough names in ROH that they would be considered big matches.


----------



## Gretchen

I'd love to see Del Rio go up against O'Reilly. Although ADR vs ACH sounds pretty nice as well. 

And I suppose the plan is for Jay to lose the title to Styles @ 13th Anniversary. Shame to me - I love Styles but I think Jay makes the better champ for now. His title reign so far has already been more interesting than anything I can imagine Styles doing in 2014 working against current ROH talents.


----------



## Lariatoh!

I really love that Daniels gets to face Alberto. Daniels has been my favourite wrestler for some time now, and he deserves to be the first one to face Alberto. 

Both men will come out of this match looking like a million bucks!


----------



## NastyYaffa

Romangirl252 said:


> What is Jimmy Jacobs doing backstage at wwe show?


He was a Rosebud.


----------



## Romangirl252

NastyYaffa said:


> He was a Rosebud.


Cool...when?


----------



## NastyYaffa

Romangirl252 said:


> Cool...when?


RAW & SmackDown, I think.


----------



## Romangirl252

NastyYaffa said:


> RAW & SmackDown, I think.


Cool...this week?


----------



## NastyYaffa

Romangirl252 said:


> Cool...this week?


Yup!


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy




----------



## NastyYaffa

Roddy vs ADR :mark:


----------



## Gretchen

Jimmy Jacobs appearing as a Rosebud :lose


----------



## Super Sonic

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


>


BIG expectations for these two to smash it.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

LISTEN UP WRESTLING FANS IF YOU HAVE KNEE OR BACK PAIN AND YOURE DOWN FOR THE COUNT FIGHT BACK!










:lmao


----------



## Leon Knuckles

The tag wars episode was great. The opener Briscoes vs House of Truth was great. Addiction vs Decade was great. Young Bucks vs ACH/Sydal was fuckin amazing! Balls to the walls man. The final 5 minutes was every wrestling fan's dream segment. Fantastic ending. Did not see that coming. I havent seen anything less than amazing by Young Bucks. I hope these kids go far. I know they already made it big in Japan but they deserve more in the long run.

Another note, anybody notice that ACH symbol looks awfully close to 4 Corners Hustlers gang symbol?

And Sydal reminds me of a Ziggler/Fandango combo lolz.


----------



## Gretchen

Leon the homie - I assume you watched that recent PPV where Jay fought ACH for the ROH Title. Is that match worth watching?


----------



## Hencheman_21

Leon Knuckles said:


> The tag wars episode was great. The opener Briscoes vs House of Truth was great. Addiction vs Decade was great. Young Bucks vs ACH/Sydal was fuckin amazing! Balls to the walls man. The final 5 minutes was every wrestling fan's dream segment. Fantastic ending. Did not see that coming. I havent seen anything less than amazing by Young Bucks. I hope these kids go far. I know they already made it big in Japan but they deserve more in the long run.
> 
> Another note, anybody notice that ACH symbol looks awfully close to 4 Corners Hustlers gang symbol?
> 
> And Sydal reminds me of a Ziggler/Fandango combo lolz.


Sadly I missed all of this but the great Young Bucks/ACH & Sydal match. Who teamed with Lethal for the HoT?


----------



## Leon Knuckles

RuDOLPH St. Ziggles said:


> Leon the homie - I assume you watched that recent PPV where Jay fought ACH for the ROH Title. Is that match worth watching?


Did not watch. What was the name of the PPV?




Hencheman_21 said:


> Sadly I missed all of this but the great Young Bucks/ACH & Sydal match. Who teamed with Lethal for the HoT?


J. Diesel


----------



## Gretchen

Glory By Honor XIII.


----------



## Hencheman_21

Leon Knuckles said:


> Did not watch. What was the name of the PPV?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J. Diesel


Oh duh. Soon as I saw his name I could not believe I forgot him. Thanks


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

Does anybody know what the 2 day event in Toronto could possibly be on May 15th/16th


----------



## Brock

Bought War Of The Worlds on DVD this week. Don't really watch ROH, but its a PPV i was interested in TBH.


----------



## fireballx90

Brock said:


> Bought War Of The Worlds on DVD this week. Don't really watch ROH, but its a PPV i was interested in TBH.


Yep, best ROH produced show this year for me. Bucks/reDRagon was amazing.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Brock said:


> Bought War Of The Worlds on DVD this week. Don't really watch ROH, but its a PPV i was interested in TBH.


Good use of money, right there. It's the only ROH show of the year that I'd call "great" this year. Some great matches there, enjoy!


----------



## Super Sonic

Meltzer:



> Alberto El Patron vs. Roderick Strong was announced for the 1/31 show in Dayton. The Alberto deal was put together with Joe Koff. He specifically asked to work a match with ACH, because he thinks he’s really talented and he’s a San Antonio guy, and also when coming in asked for matches with Roderick Strong and for Kyle O’Reilly. Hunter Johnston was the one who made the decisions on who he would face, but those were the guys he requested. Right now the plan is Patron vs. Jay Lethal on the 3/1 PPV show.


----------



## skynetwins1990

I don't see anyone beating ReDRagon for the tag team belts. Watching this tag wars is amazing and I hope to see big things for ROH in 2015!!!!


----------



## Romangirl252

last night show was awesome


----------



## Alex Steel

*ROH ep171 Results and Review: Brian Kendrick vs. Adam Cole, Tag Wars Finale*

*http://www.wrestleenigma.com/ring-o...am-cole-vs-brian-kendrick-and-tag-wars-finale*


> *Featuring:*
> -Holiday greetings from ROH wrestlers
> -Brian Kendrick vs. Adam Cole (good)
> -4-way elimination tag for ROH tag titles (very good)
> 
> *GIFS*
> 
> Adam Cole says women want more Cole in their stocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reDRagon posing while their opponents brawl


Very good final show of 2014 despite a tired crowd. Check it out when it's up for free this Friday.


----------



## Gretchen

Briscoes as entertaining as ever this holiday season.


----------



## Super Sonic

Meltzer with potential spoilers:



> The direction of the 3/1 PPV from Las Vegas should be clear next week after the TV tapings in Nashville. Alberto El Patron vs. Jay Lethal is expected to headline plus an ROH title match, with leading contenders for Jay Briscoe looking like Tommaso Ciampa, Michael Elgin and Hanson. Another direction at least hinted at is ACH & Matt Sydal as a team against Bobby Fish & Kyle O’Reilly.


----------



## Gretchen

All of those guys are boring. I might actually prefer Elgin feuding with him to Ciampa. No idea about Hanson. I've seen him in the ring but don't know what else he brings to the table. And the TV Title match headlining over the ROH Title match is bleh.


----------



## hgr423

Sydal/ACH vs Red Dragon would be good based on this week's TV show.

Lethal in a big PPV match is a good move for the company.

Hopefully the Bucks and AJ are on the card.

What I am most interested in is what will Roderick Strong's role be?


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## Gretchen

"As the holiday season approaches, I'm noticing more and more women on the naughty list. But the answer - it's quite simple: They want a little Cole in their stocking." :lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC

Goddammit, when is AJ gonna get a title shot?

I'm not waiting until Final Battle 2015 for this shit!



I want more Jay Lethal Medicare commercials!!!!


----------



## Lariatoh!

Fun episode. ReDragon looking very strong rolling into WK9! Cole/Spanky was interesting to see. Nice little match between the two. Commentary though was WWE awful.


----------



## Romangirl252

I can't wait for tonight first roh show of 2015


----------



## Gretchen

ROH commentary is generally shit.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Alberto has arrived!


----------



## RDEvans

Spoiler:  Another debut



ODB debuted at the tapings wtf


----------



## NastyYaffa

RDEvans said:


> Spoiler:  Another debut
> 
> 
> 
> ODB debuted at the tapings wtf


:what


----------



## Pillman's Pencil

:maury


----------



## Gretchen

Oh, ODB's the chick with large tits and tattoos all over from TNA.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

NastyYaffa said:


> Alberto has arrived!


:banderas


----------



## Romangirl252

Sucked that we didn't get a new show this week but I can't wait for them to show the new ones


----------



## Gretchen

Lmfao, someone actually filmed Jay vs Cole in its entirety on their phone (?) .






I really do find ROH and PWG crowds a bit OTT with their general smarkiness at times in all honesty.


----------



## Romangirl252

when are they going to show the new show


----------



## NastyYaffa

:mark:


----------



## SAMCRO

God Elgin needs to stop wearing trunks, it looks like he's wearing a big man diaper. He just aint got a good body for trunks.


----------



## RyanPelley

Finally... Finally... A local network carries ROH. Caught last night's episode by luck and my head almost exploded from the excitement in it being on here.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

NastyYaffa said:


> :mark:


AJ Styles looks like a bollock in that picture.


----------



## Hencheman_21

Main event this week was sick. It is a shame it ended the way it did but still a GREAT match. Match of the Year in my book. Then again its only been a couple weeks lol


----------



## NastyYaffa

Great Jay Briscoe interview.


----------



## Romangirl252

that was awesome


----------



## El Capitan

NastyYaffa said:


> Great Jay Briscoe interview.


This guy is money


----------



## NastyYaffa

Hencheman_21 said:


> Main event this week was sick. It is a shame it ended the way it did but still a GREAT match. Match of the Year in my book. Then again its only been a couple weeks lol


What was the ME?


----------



## KingCrash

NastyYaffa said:


> What was the ME?


Think it was Ciampa vs. Hanson vs. Elgin. Thought it was alright as a three-way and the first time Elgin's been tolerable since THAT promo but in no way would I be interested in Briscoe vs. Elgin or Ciampa. But if it's a choice between that and continuing to feud with The Kingdom minus Cole, I'll take the lesser of two evils.


----------



## LaMelo

Why Adam Cole is not at least in NXT is a head scratcher to me.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Zayniac said:


> Why Adam Cole is not at least in NXT is a head scratcher to me.


I am pretty sure that he will get signed at some point.


----------



## LaMelo

I hope so. I am impressed with him.


----------



## DemBoy

Zayniac said:


> I hope so. I am impressed with him.


He's pretty young so he still has plenty of time to sign with the WWE. The real head scratcher is why Jay Briscoe is not getting at least a tryout for the WWE, guy is money if they let him keep some of the edge he has on ROH.


----------



## smitlick

Am ages behind on ROH TV and finally saw the Briscoes Episode from June 2013. Surprised at how good it was. Would love to see something similar happen with other talent.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Adam Cole seems like a no brainer for NXT but it is so hard to figure ot where there mind is on signings.



DemBoy said:


> He's pretty young so he still has plenty of time to sign with the WWE. The real head scratcher is why Jay Briscoe is not getting at least a tryout for the WWE, guy is money if they let him keep some of the edge he has on ROH.



Didnt Jay have some insensitive remarks that he made publicly? That could have made him too hot to toch for WWE right now. I do really like him and wouldn't mind him as a singles or as a team with Mark head to WWE.


----------



## Gretchen

IDONTSHIV said:


> Didnt Jay have some insensitive remarks that he made publicly? That could have made him too hot to toch for WWE right now. I do really like him and wouldn't mind him as a singles or as a team with Mark head to WWE.


Yeah, he made some homophobic comment on Twitter where he threatened to shoot anyone who teaches his kids that there's nothing wrong with gay marriage.

That might be why he hasn't been signed or it might be something else. Who knows. All I know is that I'm not a big fan of the ides of him getting signed. I prefer he do his thing down in ROH where he can be himself and not get caught under the shitty constraints of the WWE. Don't want him anywhere near the WWE tag division which is composed entirely of goofs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Superkick said:


> Yeah, he made some homophobic comment on Twitter where he threatened to shoot anyone who teaches his kids that there's nothing wrong with gay marriage.
> 
> That might be why he hasn't been signed or it might be something else. Who knows. All I know is that I'm not a big fan of the ides of him getting signed. I prefer he do his thing down in ROH where he can be himself and not get caught under the shitty constraints of the WWE. Don't want him anywhere near the WWE tag division which is composed entirely of goofs.


Yeah, WWE would make them The Godwinns 2.0 if they came which is a shame, because they are capable of great matches and so much more.


----------



## DemBoy

To be fair to Jay, he did a public apology after the whole twitter incident and make amends by donating the full pay of 2 of his shows to an anti-hate organization. Not saying that i agree with his ancient views, but he pay for his idiocy.


----------



## SAMCRO

NastyYaffa said:


> I am pretty sure that he will get signed at some point.


What match is that from in you're sig. I just started watching Nakamura and i love the guy, i've been trying to watch most of his matches, but i haven't sen the one thats from in your sig.


----------



## NastyYaffa

SAMCRO said:


> What match is that from in you're sig. I just started watching Nakamura and i love the guy, i've been trying to watch most of his matches, but i haven't sen the one thats from in your sig.



Enjoy!


----------



## SAMCRO

NastyYaffa said:


> Enjoy!


Thanks alot! Nakamura is quickly becoming my favorite wrestler, dude is just so unique and bad ass and the Boma Ye is such a bad ass finisher. Its a simple move but the way he sets it up and hits it is just so awesome, glad they added that move in the 2k15 DLC.


----------



## Hencheman_21

NastyYaffa said:


> What was the ME?


What Kingcrash said. It was a #1 contender match. Some good brutal wrestling and a new move or two from the guys.


----------



## LaMelo

Daniels is on commentary for Kazarian vs Alexander. This should be good.


----------



## RyanPelley

LOL @ that dig at WWE. Glad seeing Alberto somewhere good again.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

LISTEN UP WRESTLING FANS (Jay Lethal voice)

I am 4 episodes behind and trying to catch up.


ROH TV EPISODE #170 2014 DECEMBER 20 REVIEW

Roderick Strong vs Papadon
***
This was Papadon's ROH debut. Pretty decent match. Strong's backbreaker finisher is so clutch.









Hanson vs Michael Elgin
***1/2
Good match. High-intensity from both men. I marked out when Hanson pulled out the table and ended up going through it. :mark:









Will Ferrera & Caprice Coleman vs Brutal Burgers
***
Fun match. I'm a Cheeseburger mark. Super babyface. Super underdog. 

Cedric Alexander vs Tommaso Ciampa
****
This was a No DQ Match. Batshit crazy. Great match. Lots of cool spots but there was a story that was told. The guard rail spot was solid. :mark: This match made me see the potential in both men to be in the main event title scene in the future. 

Pretty good show. I enjoyed all 4 matches. Storylines are building up nicely.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

ROH TV EPISODE #171 2014 DECEMBER 27 REVIEW

Brian Kendrick vs Adam Cole
***
I dont know. Some of you may have liked this match but I just couldnt get into it. I know Kendrick is supposed to be the veteran and Cole the young star but the match didnt really play out like that. It was sort of confusing to watch storyline-wise but the spots were fun to see like this one: SUPERKICK!









TAG WARS 2014 FINALS
ACH & Matt Sydal vs The Addiction vs The Briscoes vs redDragon (c)
****
Really fun match. Everyone had a chance to shine. With The Briscoes getting eliminated early on, the pace began to pick up. The Addiction was great. ACH and Sydal impressed me the most, especially the combo shooting star 450 spot. That was awesome. :mark: I like redDragon but it's time for new tag team champions.


----------



## LaMelo

I liked Alberto's shot at WWE and how the crowd was chanting sí. The match with Daniels is going to be good.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Roddy's finisher is GODLY.

In my opinion, the best in pro wrestling.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

ROH TV EPISODE #172 2015 JANUARY 3 REVIEW

YEAR IN REVIEW

Roderick Strong vs AJ Styles
1.4.14
***1/2
Cool match. Technical, yet brutal. Lots of mark out moments towards the end like Strong's boot to face and Styles' spinning clothesline. And of course the botched Styles Clash very devasting.
















Kevin Steen vs Steve Corino
7.19.14
***1/4
Steen's final match in ROH. Student vs Mentor. This was a feel good match, nothing more, nothing less. It was a great moment when Steen put on Generico's mask. Corino performed some nice spots. He may be aging but his passion has not deter. Great end sequence.

redDragon vs The Young Bucks (c)
5.7.14 War of the Worlds
*****
Tag team championship. Match of the year. HOLY FUCK. This match changed me. I feel cleansed lol. Both teams were remarkable. Bouncing off the walls, off the roof, crazy spots. I enjoyed every second of this match. Highly recommended. Why are Young Bucks so amazing tho?


----------



## Leon Knuckles

ROH TV EPISODE #173 2015 JANUARY 10 REVIEW

Mark Briscoe vs Roderick Strong
****
Interesting match-up. Surprisingly entertaining. Damn good match. I was gonna give 3 and a half stars but after that match ended I just had to give it 4 stars. Both guys' experiences were really showcased in this match. Roddy has been on a roll lately with great matches in the last 4 weeks.

Ciampa/Elgin segment was pretty awesome. :mark:

J. Diesel vs Will Ferrera 
Top Prospect Tournament
***1/2
Again, I wasnt expecting much but these guys put on one hell of a match. Not a clinic, but still decent. Diesel was a little clunky but still had power. Ferrera moved like lightning and that Sonic Boom was nice.

Hanson vs Tommaso Ciampa vs Michael Elgin
3-WAY #1 CONTENDERS MATCH
****
Great match. Everyone was amazing here. Great bumps. Great story. So many crazy moments. Elgin's hurricarana, referee being pulled out, Hanson diving on everybody, referee getting knocked out, this is how you put on a rasslin match. Highly recommended. If the match had a proper finish, I would have given 1/4 star more.









This was the first show of the year and it was a damn good show. 2 four-star matches. Cant complain about that. The Ciampa/Elgin/Hanson feud is developing nicely. At least it is keeping me interested in the product. I am also looking forward to the continuation of Jay Briscoe vs The Kingdom. And of course El Patron. Leggo 2015!


----------



## ahmedgnaoui

I was there live.


----------



## Hencheman_21

Great show this weekend but I was most intrigued by things outside of the ring. First was the fact that CHIKARA ran a commercial during the show. First time I have seen one for them. The wrestling "wars" continue lol. The second was the video of some mysterious guy and how "they" have been watching and "they" are comming. I wonder if the two are connected. For a split second I wondered if it was a TNA invasion since they showed The Addiction and a clip of Jay Lethal winning the TV title but they showed clips of other guys as well so that nixed that idea.


----------



## Gretchen

Mark vs Roddy & Triple Threat Main Event= great matches. The finish to the main event was kind of dumb though, lol.


----------



## hgr423

DGenerationMC said:


> Roddy's finisher is GODLY.


Yes, but in all fairness, Papadon and Mark Briscoe sold it like champs.


----------



## LaMelo

Lethal was so good acting mad at AEP.


----------



## USAUSA1

Lethal is the best thing going in ROH. His heel character is phenomenal.


----------



## Gretchen

Sick :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa

Superkick said:


> Sick :mark:


Actually interested in a ROH match first time since Final Battle. Hopefully this is good!  Daniels hasn't really had any good/great singles matches in years imo. But him vs. Del Rio sounds great on paper.


----------



## Gretchen

First time ever I actually look forward to an episode of ROHTV. I typically don't even follow it and just skim through the last few weeks' episodes when I'm bored.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Gosh this Dijak fella was amazing. I always mark out whenever a colossal wrestler pulls high-flying moves.

Speaking of marking out it was wonderful seeing El Patron again. Everything during his moment resonated so well, everything from the crowd chanting 'Si! Si! Si' to Patron handling the mic in a non-WWE fashion. I mean they actually censored the guy. xD

Cannot wait for the Briscoe/Chiampa/Hanson/Elgin 4-corners survival match to take place.


----------



## hgr423

What matches would you like to see on this year's ROH/NJPW supershow?

What about this dream card:

1. Young Bucks vs Kenny Omega and Kota Ibushi
2. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Alberto El Patron
3. Jay Briscoe vs Minoru Suzuki 
4. AJ Styles vs Jay Lethal
5. ACH and Matt Sydal vs Kushida and Shelley
6. Okada vs Roderick Strong
7. Red Dragon vs Goto and Shibata

I would pay a decent chunk of change to watch this on PPV. I realize I left Elgin off the card. Hope he doesn't mind.


----------



## NastyYaffa

hgr423 said:


> What matches would you like to see on this year's ROH/NJPW supershow?
> 
> What about this dream card:
> 
> 1. Young Bucks vs Kenny Omega and Kota Ibushi
> 2. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Alberto El Patron
> 3. Jay Briscoe vs Minoru Suzuki
> 4. AJ Styles vs Jay Lethal
> 5. ACH and Matt Sydal vs Kushida and Shelley
> 6. Okada vs Roderick Strong
> 7. Red Dragon vs Goto and Shibata
> 
> I would pay a decent chunk of change to watch this on PPV. I realize I left Elgin off the card. Hope he doesn't mind.


That card looks great. Would love to see all the matches happen.

Also, I sure wouldn't mind Elgin not being there :mark:


----------



## Vårmakos

Okada vs. Adam Cole needs to happen. 

The Rainmaker still owes Adam for that cheap shot last year.


----------



## Gretchen

Excellent episode of ROHTV. The Alberto/Lethal segment was particularly awesome. Liked Alberto's promo as well as Lethal's retort. 

Main event was alright and I will continue to contend that Jay Briscoe is my favorite worker in all of professional wrestling. Amazing brawler that is also very agile and does lots of other cool shit. Fun to see him beating guys senseless. 

Maria lookin' fine as fuck. :draper2

And the ROH Title Four Way should be fun.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

ROH TV EPISODE #174 2015 JANUARY 17 REVIEW

Cedric Alexander vs Kazarian
***3/4
Good opener, but pretty basic match. However, it did start to pick up towards the end. It just felt like a roller coaster with all those wicked bumps. Alexander's selling was grade A stuff. Just a little shy of 4 stars. I marked out at this spot.









Donovan Dijak vs Jake Dirdin
TOP PROSPECT TOURNAMENT
***
These guys seemed like a bunch of jobbers at first, but as the match went on, I began to see them telling their own stories. Interestingly enough, their characters were being showcased in a flawless way. The match itself was pretty average, but I see potential in both Dijak and Dirdin here. The Decade coming out was a nice touch. Perhaps they like what they see in Dijak.

Alberto El Patron debuts SI SI SI SI and Jay Lethal interrupts. El Patron was alright, but Lethal was on fire. Lethal is on his way to stardom aka the world title scene. Some notable quotes from the segment:

"I'm not a fuckin' sports entertainer. I'm a wrestler!" -Alberto El Patron

"First of all, do your homework before you come to class!" -Jay Lethal

Matt Taven vs Jay Briscoe (c)
WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH
***1/2
Pretty good match. Not really feeling Taven. He seems bland. No substance. Maybe I just need to see more of his matches. Briscoe was on point, like always, with those hard strikes and kicks. The end sequence was cool and the Jay Driller was awesome. And bonus points for Maria.
:trips5

Pretty good show. I cant wait for next week!


----------



## Gretchen

The one spot I did mark for in the opening match was where Kaz hit the powerbomb variation off the top ropes and Alexander countered with this sick spinning kick after landing.


----------



## I Have DA LOOK

ROH has been killing it recently. So impressed. There's genuine stories, characters, gimmicks on the show. It's also more promo heavy than ever. They've seemed to work more on psychology in the ring than spots/no-selling.

Best pro-wrestling show on TV. My dream is that a bigger station than Sinclair will buy them and pump money into it.

It needs to go to 2 hours. 1 hour is too short in 2015. Too many guys left off.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

I Have DA LOOK said:


> ROH has been killing it recently. So impressed. There's genuine stories, characters, gimmicks on the show. It's also more promo heavy than ever. They've seemed to work more on psychology in the ring than spots/no-selling.
> 
> Best pro-wrestling show on TV. My dream is that a bigger station than Sinclair will buy them and pump money into it.
> 
> It needs to go to 2 hours. 1 hour is too short in 2015. Too many guys left off.


I like the 1 hour program. 2 hours is too long for casuals, and increasing casual viewers is the only way to develop a broader fanbase (and money).

I like how each episode has 1 awesome promo segment, and 2-3 matches. That is the perfect amount of indy rasslin without it becoming too saturated. I also like how storylines continue on a biweekly basis. This keeps things fresh in terms of talent, feuds, and match styles.


----------



## Chris22

So I've just watched the ROH 2014 In Review show and I must say that I really enjoyed it. It's the first time I've watched any ROH and being a long time WWE fan (watched TNA sporadically but gonna start watching every week) it was very easy to get into and enjoy. A lot easier than I thought it would be.
I liked AJ Styles in TNA and I had heard of Roderick Strong before, the match I watched was amazing. I watched Steen's last match and thought the El Generico/Zayn mask part was pretty awesome. The tag team match between The Young Bucks & Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly was amazing. A lot of stuff that was very innovative and that I hadn't seen before! I'm definitely gonna go back a few months and watch some actual episodes as it's definitely got my interest.


----------



## USAUSA1

Who is the mystery man doing the videos?


----------



## LaMelo

Did Adam Cole's contract run out or what is the reason for his injury angle?


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Zayniac said:


> Did Adam Cole's contract run out or what is the reason for his injury angle?


He had a match last week.


----------



## RyanPelley

Alberto / Daniels was fantastic! 

And man, Jay Lethal talking shit is on point.


----------



## SAMCRO

USAUSA1 said:


> Who is the mystery man doing the videos?


Yeah anyone got any idea who it is?


----------



## NastyYaffa

Can't wait to see ADR vs Daniels! :mark:


----------



## Hencheman_21

USAUSA1 said:


> Who is the mystery man doing the videos?


If they are smart it will be someone not expected and someone who has been out of the public eye for awhile. Oh god NO!!!! That would mean it is....Justin Bieber.


----------



## hgr423

USAUSA1 said:


> Who is the mystery man doing the videos?


Looks like another attempt to bring back Homicide


----------



## LaMelo

Leon Knuckles said:


> He had a match last week.


Thanks, I just saw part of last week and then the promo where Bennett was saying you hurt our friend Adam Cole for who knows how long.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

ROH should sign Petey Williams.


----------



## Dub J

I love the Briscoes but holy shit Mark needs to do a bit of grooming. He looks like something straight out of the Planet of the Apes.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Leon Knuckles said:


> ROH should sign Petey Williams.


I think he retired last year.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Dub J said:


> I love the Briscoes but holy shit Mark needs to do a bit of grooming. He looks like something straight out of the Planet of the Apes.


HES A BABOON! :lmao


----------



## Leon Knuckles

DGenerationMC said:


> I think he retired last year.


----------



## LaMelo

Leon Knuckles said:


> ROH should sign Petey Williams.


^He has one of the best finishers ever!


----------



## DamonSalvatore90

Zayniac said:


> ^He has one of the best finishers ever!


Yeah,a finisher that basically the opponent has to do all the work,sorry but i always thought the Canadian Destroyer was one of those moves that exposes wrestling far too much for my liking .


----------



## USAUSA1

Petey Williams is one of the worst wrestlers of all time. Responsible for Liger worst one on one match in his career. Terrible seller,horrible timing.

Pyscho Clown in AAA does the Canadian Destroyer better and he is bigger.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Alright calm down angry folks.


----------



## LaMelo

DamonSalvatore90 said:


> Yeah,a finisher that basically the opponent has to do all the work,sorry but i always thought the Canadian Destroyer was one of those moves that exposes wrestling far too much for my liking .


I know how it is really done but I still think it looks cool.


----------



## fiddlecastro

I just caught back up, and man I said it the first time I saw Hanson, but the dude is freakin' awesome. That triple threat with Ciampa, Hanson, and Elgin was awesome.

Dug this week's main event, and the top prospect match, Dijak looked like he's got tons of potential.

Looking forward to Daniels v. El Patron this week. I canceled my ringside membership so I have to wait a few days


----------



## TJQ

fiddlecastro said:


> the top prospect match, Dijak looked like he's got tons of potential.


I thought the same, I really dig Dijak's finisher.


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Patron vs. Daniels was lovely, as expected. :banderas Awesome match right there, love the crowd for giving him such epic and lively welcome.

Cannot wait for the Sydal/Lethal/ACH three way match. Lethal is probably gonna retain but it will be interesting to see how Sydal and ACH will interact.


----------



## Corey

The TV show has been enjoyable since the start of the new year. I guess I started to watch because I wanna keep up with everything in 2015, but it's actually been worth my time and that surprises me. The Fairgrounds in Nashville is such a great television arena. I love the blue lighting all around the place and it looks so much better than whatever venue they used for Final Battle. Manhattan Ballroom has to be missed.

Roddy & Mark Briscoe had a quality match a few weeks ago and I liked this past week's episode. The Briscoes & Kingdom tag match was a lot of fun, even though it was just to setup another match down the line. ODB!

Alberto vs. Daniels was pretty good, but I obviously know both men are capable of better. I think Alberto is just getting accustomed to some of the faster paced styles of indy wrestling, so he'll only improve from here. Those whips into the barricade though. DAMN. Really looking forward to his TV Title match with Lethal. That guy has a great character and I loved him on commentary.

Can we effectively say ROH has moved into the #2 spot in the U.S. or is that still TNA? The advertisements for the 13th Anniversary PPV have been fantastic. Just the artwork itself is top notch. Love the theme and how they incorporated it into the main event (even though I'm not necessarily looking forward to the match). With it being an anniversary event, I'd love to see them book Styles vs. Daniels.


----------



## ByTor

I vowed to watch every episode of ROH TV this year after being a sporadic viewer in 2013-14. So far I'm 3 for 3.

First show of the year was really good. 3 Way was tons of fun. Elgin's top rope frankensteiner into a moonsault is the coolest thing I've seen so far this year. I also enjoyed the Ciampa/Elgin promo segment. Strong/Mark was fine. I liked all the counters and dodges early on, and Mark's apron bump was sick. Diesel/Ferrara was crap though.

Second show was the weakest of the three. ADR's pandering cheap pop babyface promo did nothing for me but that segment picked up when Lethal came out. I'm starting to care about Lethal for the first time since he wrestled Angle in 2007. Now if only he would go back to wrestling like Chris Benoit and not like random indy guy #218 . "The Greatest First Generation Wrestler" is a fantastic heel nickname. Jay/Taven started off good with Taven and the gang using heel tactics but ended up being 'meh' aside from the way Jay set up the finish. Alexander/Kaz died for me when Alexander started selling everything by popping up only to fall down again. What was up with that? As for Dijak/Dirden, it was nice to see a hossfest in ROH and it was better than Diesel/Ferrara. Dijak is going to get annoying real quick with all those noises though.

I actually really liked Briscoes/Kingdom from this past week. The brawling stuff early on was great and Mark takes his sick apron bump again. ODB was a nice surprise and she is a perfect fit with the Briscoes. Beer City Bruiser for president! It amuses me to see a guy like that in ROH and I'm hoping he wins the whole thing. His fat guy Liger flip from the apron to the floor popped me. BCB/Webb was my favorite Top Prospect match yet. ADR/Daniels was a little too stereotypically ROH for me. It went long. There were lots of kicks and a Codebreakerish move or two from ADR. Vintage ROH! He'll fit in fine. ADR (& Addiction) vs. Lethal (& House of Truth) could be fun though. 

I like how they seem to be focusing on angles and feuds and storylines and all that good stuff now. Almost all these segments have had a point. One of my problems with this show in the past was it never felt like it was going anywhere. There were too many random matches and not enough stuff that mattered. It's tighter now. Oh, and the Briscoes the best guys in this company. Until AJ comes back, it's not even close. And I've been on the HANSON bandwagon since he squashed Cheeseburger in the TPT a year ago. I've been keeping a tally on weekly awards. Here it is....

Match of the Week 1/10: Elgin vs. Ciampa vs. Hanson
MVP 1/10: Michael Elgin

Match of the Week 1/17: Jay Briscoe vs. Matt Taven
MVP 1/17: Jay Briscoe

Match of the Week 1/24: Briscoes vs. Kingdom
MVP 1/24: Alberto El Patron

Edit: And the Nashville crowd was great. They actually (gasp!) booed the heels! What a novel concept! I also enjoy Corino & Kelly on commentary. They fill me in on ROH stuff that happened in the past, tell me what to look for in the Top Prospect guys and are always namedropping old wrestlers. This week even 911 got a mention!


----------



## Corey




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Alberto vs. Daniels was pretty good, but I obviously know both men are capable of better. I think Alberto is just getting accustomed to some of the faster paced styles of indy wrestling, so he'll only improve from here. *Those whips into the barricade though. DAMN.* Really looking forward to his TV Title match with Lethal. That guy has a great character and I loved him on commentary.


Those whips were really insane and definitely one of the highlights of the match. Alberto reminded me that, although being a face wrestler at the moment, he can be brutal anyway and even quite aggressive as he almost put his hands on Sinclair during the match at one point.

Cannot wait for him and Lethal finally getting a proper match. Will be a spectacle to behold.


----------



## Gretchen

Another great episode of ROHTV, it's really improved. Went from pointless back in early fall to a very good show packed with actually relevant stuff which is now. Highly enjoyed Alberto vs Daniels (both tremendous workers). Opening stuff that included ODB's debut was fun. Funny promo. Lethal vs Sydal vs ACH next week should be sick. 

Lethal's been great by the way. Excellent mic worker. One of the only good talkers there, especially when you've got guys like Taven that sound shit even during a pre-taped promo. 

So is the Beer City Bruiser's gimmick that he has a beer belly? :tommy


----------



## Sex Ferguson

I think I wanna get on the ring of honor bandwagon, is the membership on their site worth it?


----------



## I Have DA LOOK

ODB with dat Briscoes save :Jordan


#DEMBOYS #ManUp 

So ROH starting a women's divison now?

Also, that episode had a GOAT ROH moment - Alberto vs Daniels, Alberto does the enziguri slap kick and a fan shouts ''Let's Go Ziggler!'' I lol'd hard.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

First time I watched ROH since Steen's last match, brilliant stuff.


----------



## SuzukiGUN

SuperSaucySausages said:


> First time I watched ROH since Steen's last match, brilliant stuff.


Same it was great!


----------



## Leon Knuckles

No review this time, but another great show in ROH rasslin. The Briscoes vs The Kingdom was very entertaining. The Top Prospect matches have been really great so far. El Patron and Lethal is building up nicely. The ROH product is at a really high level right now.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Really Liked Jay Lethal's work on the mic, always thought he was underrated by TNA.


----------



## Hencheman_21

I'm watching this weeks episode and I am confused. Is RoH being invaded by Aces and 8's Wolfpack?


----------



## LaMelo

Moose!


----------



## Saintpat

Have front row tix for Atlanta in three weeks. Can't wait.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Saintpat said:


> Have front row tix for Atlanta in three weeks. Can't wait.


:dance :dance :dance


----------



## NastyYaffa

AJ Styles will be at the next PPV right? Have they announced who he is facing?


----------



## Clif Grime

Zayniac said:


> Moose!


Were you in Dayton? Stokely was dressed like The Fresh Prince! :lol


----------



## Corey

NastyYaffa said:


> AJ Styles will be at the next PPV right? Have they announced who he is facing?


Yeah, he's signed for the show but no match announcement yet. The only person they have signed that doesn't have a match so far is Mark Briscoe (really wouldn't be opposed to the idea of a singles match there).

With it being an anniversary show, I think they should put some of the older guys together. The Decade vs. The Addiction, Styles vs. Daniels, Styles vs. Whitmer, Styles vs. Jacobs, etc. We'll have to see who else gets signed for the show first.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Yeah, he's signed for the show but no match announcement yet. The only person they have signed that doesn't have a match so far is Mark Briscoe (really wouldn't be opposed to the idea of a singles match there).
> 
> With it being an anniversary show, I think they should put some of the older guys together. The Decade vs. The Addiction, Styles vs. Daniels, Styles vs. Whitmer, Styles vs. Jacobs, etc. We'll have to see who else gets signed for the show first.


Would love to see Styles vs. Daniels. Was gonna say that Styles vs. O'Reilly or Fish would be a good match for this PPV, but then I remembered that Bucks vs. reDRagon is happening.


----------



## The Electric Lady

I watched my first ROH show (ROH tv) yesterday. Wow. It's how I like my wrestling: gritty but not overly trashy (i.e. hardcore wrestling). Treating it like sport and showmanship with emphasis on in-ring technique. Short promos and to the point story telling. Really like this. Between NJPW, Lucha, NXT, and now ROH, I'm getting all the pro wrestling I need and it's fucking beautiful.


----------



## ByTor

Only caught half the show this week. I don't know what the point of that Adam Cole segment was and :lol at the commentary team being afraid of little Adam Cole with his arm in a sling. I'll come clean. I don't get what's so great about Adam Cole.

3 Way was about what I expected with lots of action. Psychology was weird with two babyface friends vs. the heel champion. I guess Lethal did a good job of staying heel because he'd have been easy to root for in this situation. ACH & Lethal had some nasty chop battles. ACH had some very weird sells and needs to drop those goofy Ambrose faces. But Lethal's wacky finisher is even goofier. Fun match though, even if I preferred Hanson vs. Elgin vs. Ciampa from a few weeks ago.


----------



## Gretchen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/559843077809274880


----------



## Leon Knuckles

#MANUP !


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Cool poster for Conquest Tour(?):


----------



## Corey

Not sure what to make of this, but I had fun with their brawl on TV, so this could be something good. Right up the Briscoe's alley, too.












> Here are the rules of TAG TEAM ARMAGEDDON, a 2-out-of-3 Falls Match.
> 
> *First Fall* – Regular Tag Team rules apply.
> *Second Fall* – Tables Match. The first team to put one member of the opposing team through a table will win the fall.
> *Third and Final Fall* – Falls Count Anywhere. A pin fall or submission can happen anywhere!
> 
> More importantly, this will be the last time these two teams will be signed to face one another, so it must be settled in Atlanta on February 21st. With so much at stake, one can only imagine to what lengths each team will go to end this feud once and for all.


----------



## Gretchen

Apparently ACH wants Styles in Vegas. Wouldn't mind seeing that as a fan of both guys' ring work.

Edit - I'd also like to mention that ROH has been solid as fuck these past few weeks. Dare I say that I am enjoying it more than NXT right now; it's currently my favorite wrestling promotion.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Hopefully they don't waste Styles on ACH. ACH is one of my least favorites, so I wouldn't really want to see them have Styles vs. him. :lol I think only ACH singles match I've ever enjoyed is him vs. Kenny Omega from PWG.


----------



## Gretchen

Never got the hate for ACH tbh but I presume it's something along the lines of the "no psychology" criticism I usually see for guys like AR Fox when roaming through this section. 

I don't remember a single ACH match that's really disappointed me, guy's very entertaining in the ring.


----------



## Saintpat

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Not sure what to make of this, but I had fun with their brawl on TV, so this could be something good. Right up the Briscoe's alley, too.


Love it. Gotta get some extra streamers, haha.


----------



## LaMelo

Adam Cole told ROH fans that he thinks they are #1 . :grin2:


----------



## Natecore

Saintpat said:


> Have front row tix for Atlanta in three weeks. Can't wait.


I'm only getting GA tix but I'm loving the card right now. Enjoy front row.


----------



## Corey

Well, it's official.










If Styles works heel, I think it could be really good. Even if he doesn't, it should still be fun.


----------



## LaMelo

Clif Grime said:


> Were you in Dayton? Stokely was dressed like The Fresh Prince! :lol


Nah but I wish I was!


----------



## Corey

You folks in Atlanta could be getting a quality show!


----------



## DGenerationMC

Jack Evans 187 said:


> You folks in Atlanta could be getting a quality show!


----------



## USAUSA1

They feeding ACH to AJ. Should be a good match.


----------



## RDEvans

This isn't good news 




> The Wrestling Observer Newsletter reports that Ring of Honor is currently dealing with a lot of financial issues that basically come from Sinclair Broadcasting, which owns ROH, not getting more behind the company.
> 
> COO Joe Koff met with head officials at Sinclair back in December to try and get them to expand the budgets for 2015 and 2016, pushing the idea that ROH could become the #2 wrestling promotion in the country. Koff brought Adam Cole and The Briscoes to the meeting for them to do pro wrestling style promos on how TNA was losing steam moving to Destination America and that ROH could become #2 in the US. The pitch reportedly failed.
> 
> ROH's December pay-per-view, their second show on standard PPV, did just 8,000 buys and that didn't help things either. The 8,000 number is said to be under the company projections but not by a large number.
> 
> Sinclair officials told Koff to be more disciplined with spending this year. There's a feeling that Sinclair wants ROH for consistent programming on their network but are not interested in investing a lot or taking chances to build them.
> 
> These financial issues are the reason why talents like Roderick Strong, Maria Kanellis and Mike Bennett aren't under contract. As noted before, TNA, Lucha Underground and New Japan Pro Wrestling all have interest in signing the duo of Kanellis and Bennett.


I wish Sinclair would either pump more money into ROH or sell it to Spike TV tbh. It's one of the best wrestling promotions ( if not the best) in the US right now.


----------



## LaMelo

ROH on Spike would be sick. I wonder if they want to get back into the wrestling business?


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Latest episode was great. Patron stealing Sinclair's chair only to keep chasing Lethal as he threw it at him, this was such a hilarious display. :lol

On another note I really wonder just when is Corino going to punch Whitmer? It's only a matter of time until he explodes.


----------



## The_Phenomenon

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Well, it's official.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Styles works heel, I think it could be really good. Even if he doesn't, it should still be fun.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*ROH TV Shows (Taped January 3)*

*1/10/15*

Roderick Strong vs Mark Briscoe **
Top Prospect Tournament 1st Round: J. Diesel vs Will Ferrara *1/4
#1 Contendership for the ROH World Title: Hanson vs Michael Elgin vs Tommaso Ciampa ***

*1/17/15*

Cedric Alexander vs Frankie Kazarian **1/4
Top Prospect Tournament 1st Round: Donovan Dijak vs Jake Dirden *1/2
*ROH World Championship:* Jay Briscoe (c) vs Matt Taven **1/2

*1/24/15*

The Kingdom (Michael Bennett & Matt Taven) vs The Briscoes (Mark & Jay) 3/4* _(Good Post-Match)_
Top Prospect Tournament 1st Round: Beer City Bruiser vs Mikey Webb *
Christopher Daniels vs Alberto el Patrón **1/2

*1/31/15*

The Romantic Touch vs Moose 3/4*
Jimmy Jacobs, Adam Page & Chris LeRusso vs Chris Chambers, Leon St. Giovani & Shaheem Ali *1/2
Top Prospect Tournament 1st Round: Dalton Castle vs Ashley Sixx *3/4
*ROH World TV Championship:* Jay Lethal (c) vs ACH vs Matt Sydal **3/4


----------



## Corey

Didn't care enough about the rest of the card, but I did watch the main event from this past week. Started off really slow but I was having a hell of a lot of fun with in the last few minutes. I liked it more than the Hanson/Elgin/Ciampa 3-way.

It's amazing how the Alberto/Lethal feud is getting WAY more attention than the World Title match at the Anniversary show. They're playing out the Briscoes/Kingdom rivalry while we have Lethal & Alberto ending every show. 

Moose vs. ACH was also announced for the Atlanta show, btw.


----------



## LaMelo

Who are the masked guys in the crowd?


----------



## Natecore

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Didn't care enough about the rest of the card, but I did watch the main event from this past week. Started off really slow but I was having a hell of a lot of fun with in the last few minutes. I liked it more than the Hanson/Elgin/Ciampa 3-way.
> 
> It's amazing how the Alberto/Lethal feud is getting WAY more attention than the World Title match at the Anniversary show. They're playing out the Briscoes/Kingdom rivalry while we have Lethal & Alberto ending every show.
> 
> Moose vs. ACH was also announced for the Atlanta show, btw.


You should probably watch the whole show. Dalton Castle is can't miss wrestling.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Natecore said:


> You should probably watch the whole show. Dalton Castle is can't miss wrestling.


Seconded for Dalton.

Liking Alberto and Jay Lethal stuff and really looking forward to AJ vs ACH. :mark:


----------



## SHUDEYE

Really enjoyed this episode, wasn't overly familiar with ACH before this but I enjoyed his display. Finding out he's facing Styles makes my pants a bit wet.



Jack Evans 187 said:


> Didn't care enough about the rest of the card, but I did watch the main event from this past week. Started off really slow but I was having a hell of a lot of fun with in the last few minutes. I liked it more than the Hanson/Elgin/Ciampa 3-way.
> 
> *It's amazing how the Alberto/Lethal feud is getting WAY more attention than the World Title match at the Anniversary show. They're playing out the Briscoes/Kingdom rivalry while we have Lethal & Alberto ending every show.*
> 
> Moose vs. ACH was also announced for the Atlanta show, btw.


Agreed. Seriously, right now off the top of my head I can't even remember who Briscoe defends against next. For memory it's that four-way match... it actually took me a good 2 minutes to remember that due to how much more promo and attention Lethal/El Patron is getting - you can understand why though.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

ROH TV EPISODE #176 2015 JANUARY 31 REVIEW

Romantic Touch vs Big Moose
***
Average match. Romantic Touch is entertaining and Big Moose is a beast. I love his power moves and he doesn't seem to slow down. The spear is crazy! We haven't seen Moose since Final Battle, so I hope they have some direction for him, since he already took care of RD Evans and the streak.

The Decade vs Top Prospects
SIX-MAN TAG MATCH
**1/2
Whatever match. Pretty forgettable. I feel that the top prospects should only be used in singles match-ups because they have more to showcase that way. Tag matches should be kept at a minimum and six-man tags shouldn't even happen. This match took time away from the show. If this match wasn't booked, then the other matches would get more time, but I understand that they are working on a storyline here with The Decade wanting a new prospect young boy for the stable.

TOP PROSPECT MATCH
Ashley Sixx vs Dalton Castle
***1/4
Decent match. Nice, fast-paced action. I really like this Dalton Castle guy. He reminds me of 90's rasslin. I can't believe he lost though. I would have given 1/4 star more if the match was a little longer. I hope the second round of the Top Prospect tournament is as great as the first round.

Adam Cole promo :flip ADAM COLE BABY!

ACH vs Matt Sydal vs Jay Lethal (c)
TRIPLE THREAT TV CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH
****1/2
Fantastic match. Fast-paced. High-intensity. Great storytelling in the ring and in terms of creative process. Without ACH and Sydal tag teaming in the tag wars, they wouldn't be able to say that they are both faces and friends. The 2-on-1 handicap story worked perfectly in this match. Great mark-out moments. Amazing spots. Short of 5 stars only because I knew Lethal would retain and it was too short to have that special epic big match feel.


Is anyone enjoying these reviews? Should I STFU?


----------



## Ruck_Fules

Keep it going Leon. I like seeing other's opinions and comparing them to my own.

ROH in Las Vegas is shaping up to be a nice show. First time ever seeing them live. When I bought the ticket, I was hoping for an Alberto vs AJ Styles match. I saw Alberto vs Lethal announced via spoilers and hated it. After watching the tv though, they are building it up great. I am hyped for it.

Speaking of the show, don't they do a meet and greet with some of the wrestlers before the show? Anybody have any info on that by chance?


----------



## Gretchen

Ruck_Fules said:


> ROH in Las Vegas is shaping up to be a nice show. First time ever seeing them live. When I bought the ticket, I was hoping for an Alberto vs AJ Styles match. I saw Alberto vs Lethal announced via spoilers and hated it. After watching the tv though, they are building it up great. I am hyped for it.


Sort of the same deal here. ADR vs Styles sounds better on paper but the build for this has been pretty sick. Lethal's been a great heel, no doubt (really grown on me recently - this guy's the real deal). Their match should be super fun.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Just watched the finish of Briscoes and ODB vs Kingdom and Maria. Loved the finish. Loved Maria's ass getting plenty airtime of its own. I'm in to this feud.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

I hope they are building up Lethal to defeat El Patron and beat Briscoe for the title. He keeps mentioning how his championship is the real ROH title. Have Lethal vs Briscoe in a champion vs champion match. Lethal wins the world title and drops the tv title - setting up a tournament or a battle royale for the vacant tv championship.


----------



## Gretchen

Eh, Jay should drop the belt to someone else. Besides, why would Lethal want to win to the World Title and vacate the TV Title if all he ever talks about is how his title means more than the World Title? 

Roddy, Daniels, and O'Reilly are all guys whom I'd enjoy as champ. Maybe ADR could take it off Jay eventually. Don't know about Styles b/c it seems like he'll mainly be working New Japan for the foreseeable future.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I predict Jay Lethal will be World Champ by the end of the year.

Don't know who he'll drop the TV Title to, though. Not sold that Alberto will get it. 

Thought Sydal had a lot of momentum up until losing to Lethal at Final Battle but I won't write him off just yet. ACH is meh. Kyle O'Reilly is my sleeper pick however ReDRagon would have to drop their titles first but there's time. Shit, that Hanson is a big motherfucker........Mark Briscoe?

I'm stumped. By the way, I'm dying to see AJ (goddamn you, NJPW schedule) as ROH World Champ too.


----------



## Hencheman_21

Superkick said:


> Eh, Jay should drop the belt to someone else. Besides, *why would Lethal want to win to the World Title and vacate the TV Title if all he ever talks about is how his title means more than the World Title*?
> 
> Roddy, Daniels, and O'Reilly are all guys whom I'd enjoy as champ. Maybe ADR could take it off Jay eventually. Don't know about Styles b/c it seems like he'll mainly be working New Japan for the foreseeable future.


Reverse psychology. Instead of chasing Jay and the World title have Jay and the title chase him. Good piece of heel work if that is what they are doing.

What I want to know is who are the guys in the red masks?


----------



## LaMelo

Hencheman_21 said:


> What I want to know is who are the guys in the red masks?


I wonder if one of them will be the bunny guy that just asked for his release from WWE?


----------



## Natecore

So the winner of the TPT is going to be a geek worse than Taven? Terrible. Beer City Bruiser and Dalton Castle were awesome.


----------



## Natecore

Roddy looked like a million bucks tonight against QT.
Loved the finish to the Briscoes/Kingdom match.
Good show.


----------



## Hencheman_21

Zayniac said:


> I wonder if one of them will be the bunny guy that just asked for his release from WWE?


Nah he is getting ready for his busy season. But come summer I am sure someone will hop on signing him.


----------



## SAMCRO

I love Donovan Dijak's finisher i've never it before and its hard this day an age to have a move no ones done. But maybe i'm wrong theres probably someone in japan thats done it and someones gonna post it.

But yeah i hope Dijak wins the tournament, he's got a good look and he's pretty good in the ring and as i said his finisher is pretty bad ass.


----------



## Corey

Patron vs. Styles is a match they HAVE to do before Alberto's time is up in ROH. They'd be dumb not to do so. Total money match right there.

Does anyone know the time table for Cole's return?


----------



## ByTor

Kingdom/Briscoes started out clunky with weak brawling and awkward-to-bad ODB involvement but things picked up down the stretch leading to a cool finish. Briscoes & Kingdom work well together and I like how the crowd responds the right way in their matches. I can't say I cared about Adam Cole even before he went silent. 

Fish & O'Reilly each had a few good lines and reDRagon come off as total stars now but I thought the segment was dragging even _before_ the Young Bucks came out. Then it just went on and on and on to become probably my least favorite ROH TV segment of the year.

Missed Strong's match entirely. No big loss, I'm sure. And only caught bits & pieces of Sixx/Dijak. I already thought Sixx was a little too Mosh & Thrasher for my liking. And then he did a Stage Dive. Oh well. At least skinny Mark Jindrak won.

Beer City Bruiser is the f'n man. Seriously, he is like my new favorite wrestler. I was all about Hanson & Toru Yano in 2014. BCB is That Guy in 2015. Ferrara's offense is mostly awful but he sold the Beer City beatdown well. I legit popped out of my seat when Ferrara hit that speedy dive into a tornado DDT on the floor. And BCB with the PerfectPlex! And that ouchy missed somersault on the floor! This was on its way to becoming maybe my favorite ROH match of the year (topping Hanson/Elgin/Ciampa) until the AWFUL finish. First Ferrara struggles to hit a weak ass FU type maneuver. Then he finishes my man off with the weakest Codebreaker variation I've ever seen. And, mind you, this is a promotion where EVERYBODY, including the jobbers, does the stupid Codebreaker.

Beer City Bruiser's dreams of winning the TPT may have been crushed but this poster is hoping he becomes the next ROH Champ......or at least gets more bookings


----------



## hgr423

Why was there so much self fondling on ROH TV this week? That's not what I'm watching for.

Also what's next for QT Marshall after that embarrassing loss? Maybe he will join the decade.


----------



## LaMelo

Bobby Fish is a wrestling god.

I just saw Fish Tank this week an OMG! :grin2:

I don't necessarily like his tag team partner but if he ever became a tag team with Adam Cole my heart may melt. >

Also why this angle for having Cole not talk? He is one of the best in the business on the mic so I am a little confused on why cut back on a strength of his?


----------



## Corey

Man, this card is shaping up really nicely. I can't believe I'm actually considering forking out the money for this PPV and supporting this company again...










Whenever these two go at it, it's usually a slobber knocker.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Man, this card is shaping up really nicely. I can't believe I'm actually considering forking out the money for this PPV and supporting this company again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever these two go at it, it's usually a slobber knocker.


Not a fan of BJ, but this could definitely be good. Roddy is one of the very best in the indies today.


----------



## hgr423

NastyYaffa said:


> Not a fan of BJ, but this could definitely be good. Roddy is one of the very best in the indies today.


Not just today, but the past 10 years


----------



## NastyYaffa

hgr423 said:


> Not just today, but the past 10 years


Definitely. One of the most underrated guys out there.


----------



## Hencheman_21

Probably just me but felt like Kyle O'Reilly was channeling his inner Miz on the Fish Tank this week. Couple times he really reminded me of Miz.

Question, are the men in red masks connected to the fuzzy video or could they be a seperate thing? I am guessing it will be revealed at the Anniversary PPV. Its gonna either be epic or blah. Kinda hoping it is Outlaw Inc and they are the RoH branch of BDC. Love to see a multiple promotion group on a larger scale.


----------



## LaMelo

Whitmer's name sounds too generic for me.


----------



## Corey

Good episode as a whole this week. Enjoyed both Top Prospect Semis, but that Ferrara/Bruiser match was AWESOME. Those David vs. Goliath type matches always get a rise outta me. I don't mind either way if they go with Dijak or Ferrara. Ferrara will probably give you the better match against Lethal (or maybe Alberto by that time?). Alberto vs. Dijak sounds better though.

I'd like to see a stipulation added to Strong/Whitmer, but even in a one-on-one match I know they'll still beat the hell out of each other.

I looked at the guys in the red masks as best I could and it's clear they're two white guys, so I really don't know who they could be. Maybe Monster Mafia? I have no idea, honestly.

Main event was all over the place, but a lot of fun. Loved the double doomsday spot and the finish. Taven was impressive here, too. After watching this and their brawl from a few weeks back, I have no doubt the Armageddon match in Atlanta should be great.


----------



## TheDazzler

I don`t know guys, but Dijak`s finisher is brutal. About the show- it was average. But I can`t wait for Bucks vs reDRagon!


----------



## USAUSA1

Bucks vs. Red Dragon should main event the ppv.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Obama is now following ROH on twitter for some reason, lol.


----------



## LaMelo

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Obama is now following ROH on twitter for some reason, lol.


He probably confused it with some other initials.


----------



## Gretchen

Obama is part of the Briscoe Nation.


----------



## USAUSA1

Dave think nxt touring will hurt ROH. if they sign Cole and other top guys, I can definitely see it hurt ROH.


----------



## LaMelo

Of course it will hurt ROH.


----------



## Hencheman_21

The "invaders" story might just be epic after all. Rumblings on twitter make it seem like they might be Bullet Club.


----------



## Ruck_Fules

This card is shaping up to be awesome. All of Bullet Club in ROH has me so hyped to be there.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Ruck_Fules said:


> This card is shaping up to be awesome. All of Bullet Club in ROH has me so hyped to be there.


:dance

The Biz Cliz is about to run shit!


----------



## Corey

Well that's pretty cool. Can't say I'm all that excited about the match itself, but it's a big enough story to possibly create some buys. The question is, are these guys in red masks gonna be someone different now??? We'll see I guess. 

Now if they got Omega to come in, THEN we'd be talking :mark: level. It would be awesome if they brought him in and New Japan allowed a Jr. Heavyweight Title defense against Sydal, ACH, or Alexander. Even if they just tagged him up, Styles & Omega vs. ACH & Sydal or The Briscoes would be killer... Anyways, I'm just daydreaming. 

Just in case anyone missed it, the last two matches to fill out the Anniversary Show card:

















The card as a whole looks like a good night of solid WRASSLIN, but I'm kinda hoping the main event goes hardcore. I'd like to see some kind of brawl either there or for Roddy/Whitmer, just to give us something different on the night. Probably gonna spend the $34.99 and buy the PPV, honestly.


----------



## LaMelo

I'm guessing the masked men will be revealed at the Anniversary show?


----------



## DGenerationMC

Zayniac said:


> I'm guessing the masked men will be revealed at the Anniversary show?


I still suspect Chikara has something to do with it.

Might be way, way off though.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Badass!


----------



## malek

Why ROH didn't pick Sabin yet ?!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

NastyYaffa said:


> Badass!


I wonder who's behind all these good posters. Court, maybe?



malek said:


> Why ROH didn't pick Sabin yet ?!


IDK. They have a solid roster already, I guess unless there's a major name/free agent that they want to sign, they aren't going to add anyone else.


----------



## Hencheman_21

DGenerationMC said:


> I still suspect Chikara has something to do with it.
> 
> Might be way, way off though.


That is a possibility. Especially if the video is different from the BC and maybe even the masked men. As I stated the day it first aired it was a bit after a Chikara commercial. So could be coincedence or maybe not.

Not sure if it is my monitor but the poster seems like the guys are photo shopped in especially the Bucks. As far as BC being the focal point I have mixed feelings. On one hand they ARE a big deal but on the other hand it overshadows the "RoH guys". Of course that might be to feed into the Decade which I would be all for a feud. More Jimmy Jacobs is only a good thing in my book.


----------



## The_Phenomenon

I'm stoked as fuck for the Anniversary show. I just hope Omega comes with the rest of the Bullet Club too. I hope reDragon and Bucks match goes for like 30 minutes lol.


----------



## RDEvans

That beer city bruiser from the top prospect tournament has a pretty terrible look












malek said:


> Why ROH didn't pick Sabin yet ?!


ROH has a pretty stacked roster with a lot of big indy names like the Briscoes, Bad Influence, Del Rio, AJ Styles, The Young Bucks Sydal atm


----------



## Hencheman_21

One mans terrible look is another mans unique look. He sure is not in great shape but will not be mistaken for the legion of guys on the indy who look very much alike. 

Well they just mentioned Bullet Club on RoH, not sure if they had really done it on TV much, so I think that means the guys in red masks are NOT the BC.


----------



## Arkham258

Jesus Christ that 6 man tag main event for their Valentine's Day show was awesome:grin2:


----------



## LaMelo

Wow that is Jay's first time on commentary ever?


----------



## Natecore

ACH/Sydal/Cedric vs AJ/Young Bucks
So Awesome!!!!! :mark: :mark:

A part of me thinks a match like that just absolutely kills wrestling but then how could I enjoy it so thoroughly? Probably not MOTY but I'm not sure I've had more fun watching a match this year.

Great episode throughout. Sold me on buying 13th Anniversary and I'm going to the Atlanta show next Saturday. Stay hyped!!!!!

PS
The Beer City Brawler is great. Big, nasty fat dude who can go. More please. Errr....


----------



## Saintpat

USAUSA1 said:


> Bucks vs. Red Dragon should main event the ppv.


Those two tag teams are made for each other in the same way Flair and Steamboat were ... it's impossible to get anything less than a great match from them when they meet, and the ones I have seen never seem to fall into any kind of routine so they always seem fresh.

Switching subjects (and apologized if this has been answered earlier in the thread as I only looked back a couple of pages), but when are Silas and Adam Cole (Bay Bay) expected back?


----------



## LaMelo

That six-man tag was sick!

When one of the Young Bucks (I get them confused) jumped over the top rope and did a super kick to the guy on the floor and then jumped back over in the same motion and hit an X-Factor and then went back over the top rope and hit a spinning DDT on the floor. My God! 

I also thought ACH was really hurt when he botched the move on the outside.


----------



## Good News Barrett

that was probably the best spotfest i've seen since hardy/e&c tlc days. exaggeration probably, but it was really sick!


----------



## johnboy3434

Hencheman_21 said:


> One mans terrible look is another mans unique look. He sure is not in great shape but will not be mistaken for the legion of guys on the indy who look very much alike.


Yeah, but if the unique look is one that people want to shield their eyes from, is it really worth it to stand out? The "generic wrestler look" is generic for a very good reason.


----------



## NastyYaffa

http://gfycat.com/SplendidRecklessDeviltasmanian#?format=gif
I really need to see this match.


----------



## Corey

I always wonder why it takes so long for the weekly show to hit the net... but anyways, new match for Atlanta this weekend:










Show looks really good on paper. I imagine the main event going around 30 minutes with only 6 matches on the card.

Matt Sydal is still signed for the Anniversary PPV, but doesn't have a match yet. Expect that to come soon.


----------



## Snapdragon

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I always wonder why it takes so long for the weekly show to hit the net... but anyways, new match for Atlanta this weekend:
> 
> .


What do you mean? The TV show airs on Sat/Sun at various times in their markets and it's up Monday morning on their website.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I always wonder why it takes so long for the weekly show to hit the net... but anyways, new match for Atlanta this weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show looks really good on paper. I imagine the main event going around 30 minutes with only 6 matches on the card..


Isn't Bobby Fish vs. AJ Styles also happening there? Can't wait for that one. :mark:


----------



## Corey

Snapdragon said:


> What do you mean? The TV show airs on Sat/Sun at various times in their markets and it's up Monday morning on their website.


No I mean for someone to upload it online. XWT or something. It seems like the show doesn't get uploaded until Wednesday or Thursday, when it already becomes free on their website. I'm not a ringside member and don't live in an area that airs the show.



NastyYaffa said:


> Isn't Bobby Fish vs. AJ Styles also happening there? Can't wait for that one. :mark:


Oh yes, that alongside Roddy/O'Reilly should both be good. Really interested in seeing how Sydal/Delirious goes too. Those two always had a good match. I may have considered spending the $14.99 if it was available for iPPV...

When do the January shows go on VOD?


----------



## Dub J

Matt Sydal is ridiculously underrated imo.


----------



## Heel To Face

AJ and the Bucks vs Sydal, ACH, and Alexander was one of the best matches I have seen live and in person. The atmosphere for that match was just amazing.


----------



## LaMelo

Hopefully the masks men are other members of TBC and will help if they get in some trouble.


----------



## Good News Barrett

NastyYaffa said:


> http://gfycat.com/SplendidRecklessDeviltasmanian#?format=gif
> I really need to see this match.


around 30:00

http://www.movshare.net/video/a9a21bf64415c


----------



## NastyYaffa

Good News Barrett said:


> around 30:00
> 
> http://www.movshare.net/video/a9a21bf64415c


Thanks for the link! Just finished watching it, and it was a pretty damn fun match.


----------



## Hencheman_21

johnboy3434 said:


> Yeah, but if the unique look is one that people want to shield their eyes from, is it really worth it to stand out? The "generic wrestler look" is generic for a very good reason.


To each their own. He is not in the same catagory as Bastion Booger or Boogyman eating worms, at least not to me. He is more in the realm of King Kong Bundy or King Mabel. And I am sorry but the generic look is not generic for a good reason. Wrestlers need to stand out a bit. If they all look and act the same, wrestling will get boring REAL fast. You need variation. Even if it is small things like tights or hair.

As far as the main event this week, what else can be said. Except #holyKidnPlay


----------



## johnboy3434

Hencheman_21 said:


> And I am sorry but the generic look is not generic for a good reason. Wrestlers need to stand out a bit. If they all look and act the same, wrestling will get boring REAL fast. You need variation. Even if it is small things like tights or hair.


By "generic wrestler look", I was mainly talking about the physique, not hair or clothes. Muscular and/or slim men are more believable in the role than people with the Bruiser's physique.


----------



## Hencheman_21

johnboy3434 said:


> By "generic wrestler look", I was mainly talking about the physique, not hair or clothes. Muscular and/or slim men are more believable in the role than people with the Bruiser's physique.


Ah ok, different ideas on generic. Now I understand. While I agree the majority should fit that I think history has shown us that there is a place for a few guys that differ. Be it a Haystacks, Bundy, Andre, Yokozuna or Samoa Joe to name a few. If they were making Bruiser a technician or high flyer that would not be believable. But as a brawler he is believable.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Will Ferrera is fuckin sick! :mark:


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Dub J said:


> Matt Sydal is ridiculously underrated imo.


He declined an NXT contract because their drills are too much and he doesn't wanna do them. :drake1


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Leon Knuckles said:


> He declined an NXT contract because their drills are too much and he doesn't wanna do them. :drake1


I'm pretty sure that's not true.


----------



## Gretchen

Jay Briscoe is hosting an AMA right now on Reddit. 

http://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/2w8xqb/this_is_jay_briscoe_roh_world_champion/


----------



## Dub J

Leon Knuckles said:


> He declined an NXT contract because their drills are too much and he doesn't wanna do them. :drake1


Yeah, WWE and Vince are the masters of revising history and fuckery in general. Vince is to the corporate world what Cena is to the "sports entertainment" world. Fucks everyone over and then tries to convince everyone he is the underdog.


----------



## Corey

Last match for the Anniversary show:










--------------------------

So with Joe finally gone from TNA, who else REAAAALLLLLY wants to see him come back to ROH? I have no aspirations of seeing him in the WWE or NXT. Idk what kind of shape he's in or if he's even motivated, but man, him coming back to this company would be so great.


----------



## Gretchen

I'm all for it. He's a beast and lord knows he is desperately needed when the World Title picture is this lackluster (it's alright but could be much better). Him facing off against Jay, AJ, Cole, Daniels, etc could be p. sweet.


----------



## LaMelo

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Last match for the Anniversary show:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> So with Joe finally gone from TNA, who else REAAAALLLLLY wants to see him come back to ROH? I have no aspirations of seeing him in the WWE or NXT. Idk what kind of shape he's in or if he's even motivated, but man, him coming back to this company would be so great.


I'm all for it and can see it happening honestly.


----------



## Natecore

If they're going to bring in El Patron for some dates and Chris Hero after his release you'd think ROH would try and make a deal for Joe. I don't know what the man is thinking about his future but I think I'd be willing to travel anywhere if I can get an Elgin vs Samoa Joe match. And the aura around seeing a Jay Briscoe vs Joe feud would be wrestling heaven.


----------



## amhlilhaus

ROH is stacked. If only their owner was behind them more, ie more tv and better production they could be something special.

They need to try and draw some bigger crowds, use a high school for lower rent and see if they can get 1 to 2 thousand per show. I wish a rich guy would buy them and try to compete with wwe, they're in better shape than tna now.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Joe back in ROH would be awesome. I am all for it as well.


----------



## Corey

First match for the next TV Tapings:










Meh, something different I guess.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*ROH TV Shows - Philadelphia (Taped January 24)*

*2/7/2015*

Top Prospect Tournament, Semi-Final: Donovan Dijak vs Ashley Sixx *3/4
Top Prospect Tournament, Semi-Final: Beer City Bruiser vs Will Ferrara *1/2
QT Marshall vs Roderick Strong N/R
The Kingdom (Maria Kanellis, Michael Bennett & Matt Taven) vs ODB, Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe **3/4

*2/14/2015*

Jimmy Jacobs vs Tommaso Ciampa 1/4*
The Romantic Touch vs Hanson N/R
Moose vs Michael Elgin 1/2*
Bullet Club (AJ Styles, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs Cedric Alexander, ACH & Matt Sydal ***1/4


----------



## Corey

Thought the 6-man from this week was a lot of fun. The sequence in the end was fucking nuts They MURDERED Sydal! *** 1/4 for the match. Had some lapses in pacing but definitely fun overall. ACH almost kiled himself too. 

Didn't care much for the rest of the show. Ciampa/Jacobs and Hanson/Touch both seemed pointless. I actually thought Elgin/Moose was solid though. Moose is obviously still green, but I think he has a lot of potential. Incredible athlete for sure.

Next week should be a DOOZY. Alberto/ACH, Elgin/Briscoe, and Lethal/Strong from the Dearborn show! :mark:


----------



## Hencheman_21

RoH is stacked BUT a lot are rentals/FA. They add depth and name value but with no long term contract RoH does have to be careful with giving too much push.

As far as the Ciampa/Jacobs and Hanson/Touch matches they did not add much to the tv episode but they did have a point. To hype the PPV as they were done to remind people how tough they can be.


----------



## Corey

At 50 years old, he's not what he used to be, but still a big attraction here in the states. I think it'd be cool as hell to see him face AJ, but he'll be in Japan I believe for the Road to Invasion Attack shows.


----------



## Ruck_Fules

Where is the best place to find info on meet and greets for ROH? I am going to the show in Vegas, and if possible I would love to go to a meet and greet before the show. Is there a website or something I can't find?


----------



## Corey

Ruck_Fules said:


> Where is the best place to find info on meet and greets for ROH? I am going to the show in Vegas, and if possible I would love to go to a meet and greet before the show. Is there a website or something I can't find?


They usually wait until a few days before the show to announce one, that way they can get a tally on who all will be apart of it. They actually just made the announcement for the one in Atlanta this weekend, and that show is two days away. 

I'd say around the Wednesday or Thursday prior to the PPV, they'll post something on their website. Although idk if it'll be any different due to that fact (that it's PPV). Atlanta's autograph signing is Styles, Sydal, and reDRagon.


----------



## Ruck_Fules

Jack Evans 187 said:


> They usually wait until a few days before the show to announce one, that way they can get a tally on who all will be apart of it. They actually just made the announcement for the one in Atlanta this weekend, and that show is two days away.
> 
> I'd say around the Wednesday or Thursday prior to the PPV, they'll post something on their website. Although idk if it'll be any different due to that fact (that it's PPV). Atlanta's autograph signing is Styles, Sydal, and reDRagon.


Right on. Thanks for the info. I'll just keep an eye on their website.


----------



## KingCrash

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Didn't care much for the rest of the show. Ciampa/Jacobs and Hanson/Touch both seemed pointless. I actually thought Elgin/Moose was solid though. Moose is obviously still green, but I think he has a lot of potential. Incredible athlete for sure.
> :


I didn't mind Hanson/Touch since it was Valentine's Day and Hanson killed him. I thought Elgin/Moose was alright and the six-man was what you'd expect but I was a little shocked on how boring Ciampa/Jacobs was.


----------



## LaMelo

So if you sign up at ROHWrestling.com for free the only difference is you get access to the show two days earlier than usual. I think I will just stay a week behind it is not that bad.


----------



## Genking48

Please be true


----------



## KingCrash

Interesting to see Spike looking at wrestling again but I don't know if Sinclair would want that if they had to put any more money into ROH since to them it's just something to put on their stations.


----------



## Corey

I'm hoping that with Alberto coming in and all the Bullet Club exposure worldwide that the 13th Anniversary Show gets more buys and Sinclair decides to put a little bit more money into the company. The shows have been drawing good crowds and I like the direction they've been going in this year, so I'm gonna start supporting them again in hopes they don't fuck it up (Final Battle 2011 says hello).

I really wanna see this company solidify itself as the #2 in the U.S. I know it has no chance of competing with WWE but they're making the right moves to get up there with live PPV and exclusive contracts (even if that takes some big names off the indy market).

Jay Briscoe vs. AJ Styles HAS to happen at one of the PPVs this year. Jay's 2 year undefeated streak and World Title vs. the IWGP Heavyweight Champion just screams money to me. Continue to book Alberto as long as you can, get some New Japan guys to come in (Liger is a good start), and bring in Samoa Joe and you've got yourself a successful year in my eyes. (Y)


----------



## DGenerationMC

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Jay Briscoe vs. AJ Styles HAS to happen at one of the PPVs this year. Jay's 2 year undefeated streak and World Title vs. the IWGP Heavyweight Champion just screams money to me.


I'm hoping I don't have to wait until FB 2015 for this. Best in the World would be nice.


----------



## Dangerous K

Wrestling News World, LOL aka Alex Barie/Richard Gray, I really wouldn't pay attention to that. SBG wouldn't allow it and PWInsider Elite never broke the story. I'd love ROH to be on Spike but they really need to improve production and SBG is a roadblock there too.


----------



## Corey

DGenerationMC said:


> I'm hoping I don't have to wait until FB 2015 for this. Best in the World would be nice.


I'm hoping they don't even wait that long. I mean, if they do it would be fine and would be a great platform for the defense, but in the meantime who would they occupy Jay with? If he wins next weekend (which I fully expect him to do), he's beaten just about everyone on the roster. Everyone from the Kingdom, ACH, Whitmer, Ciampa, Elgin, and his own brother. The only viable opponents left would Roderick Strong, Alberto El Patron, Jay Lethal, and AJ Styles. I'd be all for another match with Roddy because those two are gold together, but the other 3 seem like long shots considering the TV Title and all. They should pull the trigger on one of them within the next couple months though or it's just gonna be filler defenses. I don't wanna see a defense against Moose. 

Of course, I could be dead wrong and they put the belt on Ciampa and then I would't care in the slightest. :lol


----------



## The CRA1GER

Zayniac said:


> So if you sign up at ROHWrestling.com for free the only difference is you get access to the show two days earlier than usual. I think I will just stay a week behind it is not that bad.


You also get 15% discounts in the store, pre-sale for tickets and past event on demand. If you buy DVD's or shirts the membership is worth it.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

From Meltzer:



> Don't read much into the ROH Spike stuff. ROH is pitching places but right now nobody is catching.


----------



## Hencheman_21

They should try Fire Island, I hear a lot of people are catching there lol


----------



## Even Flow

MTheBehemoth said:


> From Meltzer:


Wonder how many people actually bought Richard Gray's story, and were actually gullible & actually signed up for their premium site.


----------



## LaMelo

Anything would be a step up from SBG.


----------



## Kabraxal

Zayniac said:


> Anything would be a step up from SBG.


Seriously... what a horrid sale that turned out to be. 

At this point, it might be best for RoH to fully partner with some of the promotions out there since there is so much talent cross over. It's getting close to the old NWA level of "cooperation", though hopefully a little more level headed at times.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Adam Cole is a tool and I love him for that. He's filming another one and it should be out soon.

But, this pales in comparison to Lethal's Medicare commercials. 

KICK OUT!


----------



## Corey

Raymond Rowe is working indy shows all weekend and Silas Young is booked for the AAW show next weekend. Wonder when we'll see them back in ROH?

Maybe the two in the red masks??? :lol


----------



## fredcatcheur

Kabraxal said:


> Seriously... what a horrid sale that turned out to be.


What what what ? You mean to tell me that prowrestling.net Chris Shore's infamous overenthusiastic "fuck yeah, ROH has just signed with Sinclair, best deal ever, they'll take over TNA and become the #2 fed in the country in six months to a year" analysis was just the ranting of a biased ROH mark ? Naaaaah....


----------



## Leon Knuckles

I'm back with another rasslin review. :woolcock

ROH TV EPISODE #178 2015 FEBRUARY 14 REVIEW

Jimmy Jacobs vs Tommaso Ciampa
***1/2
Some cool spots. The chairshot block to the suicide dive was awesome. :mark: Jacobs did some neat neckbreakers using the turnbuckle. Ciampa's knee to the head was brutal. A glorified squash match, yet still fun to watch.

Romantic Touch vs Hanson
N/A
It's Valentines Day! :lmao Just a basic squash match. No rating.

Moose vs Michael Elgin
***1/2
Moose no-selling everything was great. No contest due to Briscoe getting speared. :lmao Then, there was a fourway brawl and the other (Mark) Briscoe gets speared. :lmao I guess that sets up their match for Las Vegas.

Cedric Alexander, ACH & Matt Sydal vs The Young Bucks & AJ Styles
****
Really great match. All 6 monkeys flying around the ring. It was awesome. :mark: Even though it was a spotfest with minimal story development, everyone still had a chance to shine. Styles was boring at first, but then he really started to fire up. The Young Bucks are just so much fun to watch. They have so much intensity and energy, and they never get tired. The same goes for Alexander, ACH, and Sydal. They were amazing as well. I'll admit I was a little scared watching Sydal eat the Styles Clash. I didnt want him breaking his neck!

I liked the format of this episode. 3 fun, (almost) squash matches, followed by an epic main event. Very storyline driven show. Cant wait for LAS VEGAS 13TH ANNIVERSARY.


----------



## LaMelo

Ready for tonight's episode.

20 minutes away!


----------



## Saintpat

Great show in Atlanta. Easily more than 1,000 on hand -- couldn't give a hard count, obviously, but pretty much standing room only.

I was on the front row on entrance side. Good atmosphere, good matches. It was a 7-hour round-trip drive for me and a friend who is a casual -- got him to his first WWE show in the fall and this was his first indy experience. He had a great time.

They announced ROH is coming back to the same venue in late August and put tickets on sale at intermission, so I grabbed another pair of front-row tix for that one!!!


----------



## El Capitan

It's probably nothing, but I noticed that Jay Briscoe's twitter account has been deleted. 

Maybe a heads up for a potential NXT call-up?


----------



## Even Flow

El Capitan said:


> It's probably nothing, but I noticed that Jay Briscoe's twitter account has been deleted.
> 
> Maybe a heads up for a potential NXT call-up?


He could've deleted the account himself. He won't be going to NXT.


----------



## LaMelo

I am starting to come around on Elgin. I didn't like him at all at first but he is growing on me.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Zayniac said:


> I am starting to come around on Elgin. I didn't like him at all at first but he is growing on me.


----------



## Good News Barrett

del rio/ach was not good. they didn't click at all


----------



## El Capitan

Even Flow said:


> He could've deleted the account himself. He won't be going to NXT.


Maybe, but it just seems odd that he'd delete his account out of the blue.


----------



## Dub J

Good News Barrett said:


> del rio/ach was not good. they didn't click at all


Yeah, wasn't even in the same zip code as the Patron/Rio vs. Daniels match. 

And now a word from our sponsor, Health Alert...

Jay Lethal: Listen up, russeling fans! When knee pain pins your ass, kick out! Call now and get the same shit I'm wearing on my knee.


----------



## Hencheman_21

Decent show this week but nothing special. Main Event was solid. No sign of Bullet Club Wolf Pack this week. Maybe so we forget about them going into the PPV? Also got to give credit to the back stage segment between Strong and BJ. That felt like a legit fight/skirmish. Something that is rare in wrestling so kudos to RoH for that.


----------



## Natecore

So the Atlanta show was freaking nuts. Best ROH show I've been to. The show was pure insanity. If anything they delivered too much. So many spots. Too many spots. Loved Strong/O'Reilly, Moose/ACH, 6 man and the main event. The Main Event was so good I might actually be a Matt Taven fan now. He went over in a HUGE way.

The card was so stacked that Styles/Fish kinda turned into the defacto cool down match. Still a solid match but sandwiched between the 6 Man and the Main Event everybody needed a moment to take their breath. Damn it I hope this plays as well recorded as it came off live. 

Seriously, don't miss this show. I'm curious to see how the 13th Anniversary show compares because the bar is set sky high.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Happy birthday to ROH!





I made a top-20 ROH matches ever list, in celebration of ROH's 13th Anniversary.  Probably forgot some match(es), but here it is anyways:

1. Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA (Glory By Honor V)
2. Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness (Unified)
3. Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima (Manhattan Mayhem II)
4. Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness (6th Anniversary Show)
5. Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness (Driven)
6. Samoa Joe vs. Kenta Kobashi (Joe vs. Kobashi)
7. Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong (Vendetta)
8. Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries (Rising Above 2007)
9. Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk (Joe vs. Punk II)
10. Low Ki vs. KENTA (Final Battle 2005)
11. Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki (Round Robin Challenge)
12. Team ROH vs. Team CZW (Death Before Dishonor IV)
13. Bryan Danielson vs. Paul London (The Epic Encounter)
14. Nigel McGuinness vs. KENTA (7th Anniversary Show)
15. Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima (Final Battle 2008)
16. Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong (Supercard of Honor)
17. Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black (New Horizons)
18. Austin Aries vs. CM Punk (Death Before Dishonor III)
19. Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA (Driven)
20. Nigel McGuinness vs. Naomichi Marufuji (Glory By Honor V).

ROH 2004-2009 is honestly my favorite pro wrestling ever.


----------



## SHUDEYE

Zayniac said:


> I am starting to come around on Elgin. I didn't like him at all at first but he is growing on me.


See I'm the opposite, I used not mind him, didn't hate him or love him but now I'm starting to dislike him. I also found his match last week (the 14th) against Moose for memory to be really sloppy - especially that neckbreaker on the ropes spot. Like I didn't like it when he held the title up after the Mark Briscoe match but it wasn't heel dislike I'm pretty sure it was me literally thinking 'fuck, I don't want you holding that ever'.


----------



## NastyYaffa

SHUDEYE said:


> See I'm the opposite, I used not mind him, didn't hate him or love him but now I'm starting to dislike him. I also found his match last week (the 14th) against Moose for memory to be really sloppy - especially that neckbreaker on the ropes spot. Like I didn't like it when he held the title up after the Mark Briscoe match but it wasn't heel dislike I'm pretty sure it was me literally thinking 'fuck, I don't want you holding that ever'.


Same happened to me. I didn't care much about Elgin till like last year, when I realized that he is pretty bad in the ring. I haven't seen a good match from him since 2013.


----------



## Corey

Could this end up being a Tag Title match???


----------



## SHUDEYE

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Could this end up being a Tag Title match???


My apologies as it's 2:30AM here so I can't think too straight... are either team holding titles right now? The Bucks have the IWGP ones don't they? Do Kingdo have the ROH ones? If so, I could see them making it a title match for the ROH ones if they plan on using Bullet Club more in the future in ROH.


----------



## Corey

Nah reDRagon currently hold the tag straps, but they're defending them against the Bucks at the Anniversary Show next weekend and the whole show has somewhat of a Bullet Club theme going. If the Bucks win, I could see the Kingdom being first in line for a title shot.


----------



## SHUDEYE

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Nah reDRagon currently hold the tag straps, but they're defending them against the Bucks at the Anniversary Show next weekend and the whole show has somewhat of a Bullet Club theme going. If the Bucks win, I could see the Kingdom being first in line for a title shot.


That's right reDragon are! Fuck, I'd literally just watched an ep of ROH 30 minutes before posting that and couldn't remember. That's what night shift does to your memory but yeah, I'd be down for Bucks/Kingdom definitely. I'm really liking the Bullet Club version of the Bucks, they could be a bit bland sometimes now with that little bit more edge it really helps their character I think.


----------



## Corey

A lot of news here:



> According to Pwinsider.com, ROH will be launching a new PPV series in March. The series, titled “Creating Excellence,” will focus on the talents and feuds in the promotion. The debut edition will focus on the feud between The Young Bucks and reDragon. That will debut on March 1st, the same day as the 13th anniversary PPV. The series sounds as if it will be similar to the TNA Unfinished Business series, which focuses on “Best ofs” and feuds in the company. The TNA series is also one hour, and is currently priced (on my cable system) at $4.99. No word on what the ROH series will be priced at as of this writing.
> 
> - Matt Taven needed six staples after a Tag Team Armageddon match in Atlanta. Both Taven and Michael Bennett are expected to get a big push soon.
> 
> – The recent shows in Dayton, Ohio and Dearborn, Michigan are available on VOD on the ROH website.
> 
> – The recent ROH show in Atlanta brought in a little over 1,200 paid and about 1,300 in the arena.
> 
> – There is currently no word on if Samoa Joe and ROH have even talked at this point.
> 
> – The event in Redwood City, California is 100% sold out. ROH added Jushin Liger to the show after it was sold out.
> 
> – The next PPV after the 13th anniversary show this weekend will be at Terminal 5 in New York City.


Great numbers for the Atlanta show. I wish Supercard of Honor was an iPPV at least, not a very big fan of Terminal 5 venue. Bring in Joe!


----------



## The CRA1GER

Joe is officially back!!!


----------



## NewJack's Shank

Stoked Joe is coming back!


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

Joe coming back is cool, hopefully they can get him motivated and we see the real Samoa Joe

I've not really watched any ROH since Final Battle but will definitely be checking out the anniversary show, the card looks pretty good and I want to start following them more closely


----------



## Srdjan99

JOE IS GONNA KILL YOU :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC

:dance

Don't call it a comeback............


----------



## NastyYaffa

JOE IS BACK MOTHERFUCKERS :mark:

I got some serious goosebumps from that video. Joe is pretty much the 3rd best wrestler in ROH history if you ask me. Absolutely love the guy. :mark:

JOE VS. JAY pls :mark:


----------



## Even Flow

He posted on twitter a few days ago he's only accepting limited bookings for the time being, so I doubt he'll be back in ROH full-time unless something drastic happens.

But to have him on the dates available apart from the Vegas show is good for ROH.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Even Flow said:


> He posted on twitter a few days ago he's only accepting limited bookings for the time being, so I doubt he'll be back in ROH full-time unless something drastic happens.
> 
> But to have him on the dates available apart from the Vegas show is good for ROH.


So basically what happened with Chris Hero. Well, hopefully he's able to deliver good matches.


----------



## KingCrash

Hopefully Joe shows up motivated to go and we'll get good matches out of it. You'd have to think Joe/Jay & Joe/Lethal are almost locks for them to go to.


----------



## hgr423

Oh no. The Decade is going to have something to say about Joe's return for sure. Perhaps leading to Joe vs Jimmy Jacobs.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Really hope that we get Joe/Jay, Joe/Fish or/and Joey/O'Reilly.


----------



## Saintpat

ROH is my favorite promotion right now ... and Joe is only going to make it better.


----------



## Corey

Holy hell Joe's gonna be in Baltimore! That kinda makes me wanna go... if it wasn't a TV taping I think I'd consider it.

Holy shit Liger and now Joe are both gonna be at Supercard of Honor? Why is this NOT AN IPPV!!??

Joe vs. Styles vs. Daniels!
Joe vs. Cole!
Joe vs. ACH!
Joe vs. Roddy!
Joe vs. Elgin in a fatty slugfest!

:mark:


----------



## DOPA

I watched the ROH show from two weeks ago and I got to say it was a very good show. Was impressed. Gonna keep watching for now.


----------



## LaMelo

Hopefully Joe is in The Bullet Club!


----------



## DGenerationMC

Goddammit, I wish this could've happened to Joe last year. Ya know, because Steen was still there................Joe v Steen :mark:






Big Kev never get his revenge


----------



## DOPA

Decent show this week but I've never been a big fan of Road Rage episodes, they always seem to kill the momentum the TV tapings build up for ROH.


----------



## Donnie

JOE'S GOING TO KILL YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
so happy he's back. hopefully he's motivated because if he is we should be in for an amazing ride.
JOE'S GOING TO KILL YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sharkboy22

Since Joe's gonna return, and because half the roster is no longer allowed to compete elsewhere, I'm trying to get back into ROH. Currently binge watching every show for the year so far. It's amazing how much PR they're involved in. Surprised the "ROH sold out" threads haven't popped up. Also, call me crazy, but I prefer the look and feel of the HD Net days. I don't know why but I get the feeling that I'm watching WSX when I watch current day ROH. It just feels weird.


----------



## KingCrash

If we just went straight from the point Gabe got fired right to Sinclair taking over, maybe some feel that way. At this point though with them going through HDNet and then moving to SBG the old fans have either accepted what ROH is now or moved on.


----------



## ZEROVampire

* ROH on SBG - Road Rage 2/21*

ACH vs Alberto El Patrón **3/4
Michael Elgin vs Mark Briscoe **1/2
*ROH World TV Championship:* Jay Lethal (c) vs Roderick Strong **1/2


----------



## LaMelo

I miss HDNet.


----------



## Corey

This is so badass:










God damn, if they had Styles on that card and Cole was healthy by then, it would be one of the most stacked lineups in North America this year.


----------



## DGenerationMC

It's so weird that most of the posters for Joe's upcoming appearances have renders/pictures of Joe from way back.

Just interesting.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Badass poster.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

DGenerationMC said:


> It's so weird that most of the posters for Joe's upcoming appearances have renders/pictures of Joe from way back.
> 
> Just interesting.


not really, they have a limited library and want to advertise as fast as possible so they dust off old photos. I'm sure when they can, they will bring Joe in for a photo shoot for advertising reasons but they can only use what they have available to them.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7




----------



## NastyYaffa

http://www.rohwrestling.com/news/samoa-joe-will-be-las-vegas-sunday

:mark:


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## true rebel

Anyone know who Rocky Romero 's new tag partner is?


----------



## LaMelo

Training with the Briscoes would be fun!


----------



## Leon Knuckles




----------



## Leon Knuckles

L-DOPA said:


> Decent show this week but I've never been a big fan of Road Rage episodes, they always seem to kill the momentum the TV tapings build up for ROH.


What are road rage episodes exactly? Regardless, it was a great show. Great matches.


----------



## DOPA

Leon Knuckles said:


> What are road rage episodes exactly? Regardless, it was a great show. Great matches.


Shows that show footage from house shows.


----------



## Corey

If Alberto/Lethal, Bucks/reDRagon, and Bullet Club weren't enough, the presence of Joe just made this PPV must see. I hope you folks are payin the money for this! I know I am.


----------



## USAUSA1

Might see Rey??????????????????????????


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Rey will probably go to LU.


----------



## USAUSA1

Leon Knuckles said:


> Rey will probably go to LU.


Rey and Joe can go anywhere they want. They got the special free agent treament like ADR and AJ Styles.


----------



## gstyle

I was at the show last weekend in Atlanta and it was AMAZING. I am definitely buying this PPV! It should be great. 

#briscoemark


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

PPV looks great and I'll definitely be getting it.

Hoping for a Joe/Jay Briscoe staredown to close the show


----------



## Pappa Bacon

true rebel said:


> Anyone know who Rocky Romero 's new tag partner is?


I don't know how much stock to put into it, but I remember their being a thread in the NXT forum that Trent might be Rocky's new tag partner. I remember reading NJPW was high on him after his run in super jr's


----------



## Corey

I'd be up for a Rocky & Trent team in ROH. Not sure if Trent is exclusive to Gabe's promotions or not, but I guess we'll see.

Almost a zero percent chance we'll see Rey in ROH, I'd say. He's almost guaranteed to split time between AAA & Lucha Underground, plus he can't really wrestle much nowadays with so many knee injuries. BUT, crazier things have happened.

So damn excited for this PPV Sunday, guys. :mark: I hope Joe calls out Bullet Club.


----------



## Dub J

I'm having a hard time reading the Young Bucks. Are they supposed to be faces? Reason I ask is because they act kinda like douchebags (in the ring, of course).


----------



## DGenerationMC

Dub J said:


> I'm having a hard time reading the Young Bucks. Are they supposed to be faces? Reason I ask is because they act kinda like douchebags (in the ring, of course).


Me too.

This Bucks-reDRagon feud has been confusing since it began.


----------



## Dub J

The DX chop and excessive superkicks alone are enough to make them heels imo. lol


----------



## Hencheman_21

They are anti heros. Throw back to a decade or more ago. They are supposed to be heels but are so over with the fans they are not really neither faces or heels. The question is does the Bucks using DX/nWo gestures fit that they are that way or part of the reason they are that way.


----------



## LaMelo

Dub J said:


> I'm having a hard time reading the Young Bucks. Are they supposed to be faces? Reason I ask is because they act kinda like douchebags (in the ring, of course).


I don't even think faces and heels really matter anymore. It seems like they still get cheered heavily which why not as good as they are in the ring.


----------



## Corey

@Ruck_Fules

I believe this is referring to Saturday:

– Several ROH wrestlers will sign autographs tomorrow at the Las Vegas Fight Club from 1-3 PM. This includes The Addiction (Daniels and Kazarian), Maria Kanellis and Michael Bennett.


----------



## NastyYaffa

ROH asked on FB who the fans want to see Samoa Joe face, there were the options:


> - ACH
> - Adam Page
> - BJ Whitmer
> - Cedric Alexander
> - Christopher Daniels
> - Frankie Kazarian
> - Hanson
> - Jimmy Jacobs
> - Matt Sydal
> - Matt Taven
> - Michael Bennett
> - Michael Elgin
> - Moose
> - Roderick Strong
> - Tommaso Ciampa


I want Joe/Jay, Joe/Fish & Joe/Kyle. None of these potential matches really interest me, tbh.


----------



## KingCrash

I don't know I'd be interested in a Hanson/Joe battle. And I think they already know/planned matches like Joe vs. Jay/Lethal so they're trying to gauge which guy people want to see to get that Joe on SBG tv match to showcase him like Alberto/Daniels.


----------



## Corey

Wouldn't mind seeing Hanson, Elgin, or Roddy from that list. A lot of the voters went with a Styles/Daniels 3-way. Now they're on the right track. (Y)


----------



## Groovemachine

Joe vs Jacobs would be pretty swell nowadays. Jacobs still brings it in high profile singles matches.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

SO HYPED! :mark:


----------



## Saintpat

Going to a friend's house tomorrow night for a viewing party ... that just might turn into a ... SUPERKICK PARTY!!!!!


----------



## LaMelo

Tuning in now!


----------



## Natecore

ROH! ROH! ROH! 

I know Elgin has been a black sheep since his visa/baseball issues but there is nobody on this 13th Anniversary show I want to see wrestle more than him. Beat Jay Briscoe!

I also have sky high hopes for Styles vs ACH too. MOTY!!!

Oh Shit! Young Bucks vs reDRagon! 

This card is stacked!!!!!!!!!!

and Joe!!!! OMG!!!!!!


----------



## true rebel

Pappa Bacon said:


> I don't know how much stock to put into it, but I remember their being a thread in the NXT forum that Trent might be Rocky's new tag partner. I remember reading NJPW was high on him after his run in super jr's


I always liked Trent. He was one of those guys that never really got a chance in WWE and are killing it in the Indies. That being said I honestly want Rocky to go singles. He's somewhat charismatic and he's always been one of my favorites. Jay and Mark eventually went singles. It's time for Mr. Forever to do the same.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Shit, I am actually excited for a ROH show. :mark:

Jay Briscoe vs. Hanson vs. Tommaso Ciampa vs. Michael Elgin - Could be good, I think. I am not a fan of Elgin or Ciampa, but a huge fan of Jay. Hoping he retains here.

Jay Lethal vs. Alberto El Patrón - Well this could be the MOTN. Lethal is great & ADR is great. Definitely looking forward to this.

reDRagon vs. The Young Bucks - Another great looking match. These two great teams have had 3 matches against each other, and all of them have been good/great. Hoping & predicting that this will be no different.

AJ Styles vs. ACH - I am not really a fan of ACH, but on the other hand, I am a HUGE fan of AJ Styles. AJ can pretty much have a good match with anybody. Hoping that him & ACH put on a great match here. 

Also JOE :mark:

Probably gonna end up watching this live. :hmm:


----------



## DOPA

I might watch this live. Any idea what time it airs UK time?


----------



## skynetwins1990

I'm a huge aj fan and Jay Lethal is probably my favorite heel going today! Going to tune in live. I think the ppv for u-verse is 30 bucks.


----------



## Matt Striker

L-DOPA said:


> I might watch this live. Any idea what time it airs UK time?


It's scheduled for 7.30 pm in Las Vegas, Nevada. I don't know if there is a livestream available, but if so it would be 3.30am in the United Kingdom. In Germany the start time will be 4.30am. As far as I know international viewers can watch the ippv immediately after the live coverage. I think that the PPV will be 3 hours long which means you can watch it tomorrow morning for breakfast at 6.30am in the UK. :wink2:


----------



## Leon Knuckles

7:30 ET // 4:30 PT


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Wrestlezone is saying that there will be an iPPV stream, but not until after the PPV show concludes. It gives no such info on the ROH website - just has an option to order with no details. I don't have satellite and I really want to watch this live.


----------



## CMPunkFan18

Cant wait for this show, gonna be a good one. Just heard though that Doc Gallows is stuck at an airport I think in North Carolina and will be missing the show due to weather. That sucks so much, but wonder if they'll get a replacement to team with Anderson.


----------



## DGenerationMC

WTF


----------



## Cliffy

great promo


----------



## hgr423

If Doc hurries he can still make it.


----------



## RPC

Can I order this PPV and watch it on my computer?


----------



## Corey

The iPPV isn't available for live viewing, only just after the show goes off the air on TV. I believe they're charging $34.99 for that, which is a bit steep. They posted something about it on their Facebook page.

This will be the first live ROH show I watch since Final Battle 2011. That turned me off to the product for 3 years, so I really hope they give us something good tonight. Looking forward to it!


----------



## RPC

Jack Evans 187 said:


> The iPPV isn't available for live viewing, only just after the show goes off the air on TV. I believe they're charging $34.99 for that, which is a bit steep. They posted something about it on their Facebook page.
> 
> This will be the first live ROH show I watch since Final Battle 2011. That turned me off to the product for 3 years, so I really hope they give us something good tonight. Looking forward to it!


Damn I just paid for it. I gotta get a refund somehow.


----------



## NastyYaffa

So looks like Karl Anderson needs a tag partner... :hmm:

What if Samoa Joe joins Bullet Club tonight?


----------



## richyque

I bought this ppv also, i used my tna lockdown money on this ppv since lockdown was on destination america.


----------



## Vic Capri

Rob...Van...DAM is there in person to watch the show!

- Vic


----------



## Vårmakos

DOC didn't run fast enough.


----------



## TJQ

Thoroughly enjoying this show so far, glad i decided to watch it live.


----------



## Corey

Styles vs. ACH was fantastic!


----------



## TJQ

I would be happy watching the Bucks and reDRagon wrestle each other until the end of time.


----------



## Creative name

Only matches I didn't like so far were Moose vs Mark Briscoe and the womans match


----------



## Proc

nevermind it was my feed


----------



## Vårmakos

Wow. Totally expected El Patron to take the belt.


----------



## Creative name

It's best Lethal won, got him over huge. Patron didn't the need the win as he's a superstar regardless. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vårmakos

LOLBOOKING ruined what could have been a great main event.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

reDRagon vs. Young Bucks was MOTN


----------



## Creative name

I wonder if they'll use the past between Joe and Briscoe to build for their title matchup. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Some_Dude

Joe vs Briscoe :mark::mark: Dat staredown :mark::mark::mark: That main event had me on the edge of my seat so I don't care if people call it overbooked.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Botchy and way overbooked. Poor main event.

P.S. Joe needs to cut some weight asap.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Great PPV show. :mark:

Review coming soon.


----------



## Vic Capri

Glad Styles and ODB won. Shocked Young Bucks and Del Rio lost.

- Vic


----------



## Corey

That main event was so frustrating. I really liked the first half of it (shattered my low expectations going in), but everything that occurred after Elgin put Jay through the table was so unnecessary. Nigel didn't have to come in, Ciampa didn't have to "save" him, and the actual finish was just ridiculous. It's a shame because the match was flowing very nicely until that.

Styles/ACH was my MOTN at *** 3/4. Bucks/reDRagon and Alberto/Lethal were both really good (*** 1/2) while Sydal/Alexander surprised me in the opener (*** 1/4).

Good show overall as we learned some new things and got some good wrestling, but man that main event booking was piss poor.

How bout Ciampa's entrance though? Pretty badass.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

That main event was one of the worst I've seen in a while... Otherwise it was an awesome show.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

There are people apparently upset that Ciampa isn't champion. In what fucking world is Ciampa world championship material?


----------



## Saintpat

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> There are people apparently upset that Ciampa isn't champion. In what fucking world is Ciampa world championship material?


Mine. That's not to say that I thought he should have won tonight, but he impresses me every time I see him and I think he's down-the-road WC material.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

I'm sorry, but I don't see it. Put it like this, if you're in charge of ROH do you honestly think someone like Ciampa would bring in, or even keep, viewers? The way he looks, the quality of his matches, the promos he cuts...do you honestly think any of these things would appeal to someone who's flipping through channels and comes across ROH? From everything I've seen from him since he debuted with ROH, I'm going with no. He's not bad, but he's not this amazing talent that a world champion should be. He's like the indy/ROH version of formerly TNA's Crimson. If he did become world champion, I imagine the same thing happening to him as what happened to Elgin. When I see people say guys like Ciampa and Bennett should be world champion I can't help but think these people have been influenced by WWE's booking of their world title where a bunch of upper midcarders get it as a boost or thank you. The top belt of a promotion should be given to a select few who have something special, and I don't see anything special from Ciampa. All I see is a very solid talent.


----------



## DGenerationMC

- I guess I'll have to watch Lethal/Alberto for sure and maybe AJ/ACH

- Elgin is gonna be Joe's first meal (fpalm) in ROH, I see


----------



## Leon Knuckles

ROH 13TH ANNIVERSARY 2015 MARCH 1 REVIEW


















***3/4
Great opener. High-flying, fast-paced action. I am a fan of both Matt Sydal and Cedric Alexander, but I was rooting for Sydal. The shooting star at the end was awesome. :mark:









***1/4
Average match. I like Moose. He is pure power and very agile for his tremendous size. I like Mark Briscoe too. He's always doing silly and interesting spots. It was fun. 









***1/2
Pretty good match. Back-and-forth and side-to-side action from all teams. It sucks Doc Gallows couldn't make it. The Twist of Fate/Swanton Bomb combination was awesome.









***3/4
I enjoyed this match as well. The storytelling was great and the match played out logically. I am not really a fan of BJ Whitmer (he looks like a penis lol :lmao), but his performance was on point tonight. The top rope X-Factor counter was awesome. Roderick Strong was perfect as always. His technique reminds me of Chris Benoit. I love the backbreaker.









***
This was a fun match. ODB and Maria Kanellis performed some nice spots. Maria ate a superkick and a spear from her husband. That domestic abuse! :lmao Mark Briscoe and Mike Bennett were putting on a show outside the ring. I hope Jay Briscoe starts to use his custom belt again.









****
Incredible match. AJ Styles and ACH put on a wrestling clinic. Fast-paced, risk-taking, hard slams. These guys were flying all around the ring. Top performance from both of them. The Styles Clash is super-effective. :mark:









****1/2
MOTN. It is no surprise that Young Bucks and reDDragon are an amazing combination. This match did not disappoint. Creative spots. Lots of excitement! Both teams ooze enthusiasm and charisma. SUCK IT! :mark: The ending pissed me off only because I was rooting for Young Bucks, but it was still a good ending regardless. This match was absolutely crazy, but it was not better than their 2014 MOTY at War of the Worlds, which I gave 5 stars.









****
Another wrestling clinic put on by two great wrestling technicians. Alberto El Patron showed his presence, but the real star was Jay Lethal. I believe Lethal is the future face of ROH. I see so much promose in him. This match had great storytelling, and of course, fantastic wrestling.









****1/4
Excellent main event. Constant heavy-hitting, heavy-slamming action. Everyone had a chance to shine. Hanson and Michael Elgin used their brute power. Jay Briscoe and Tommaso Ciampa used their speed and agility. Everyone was taking hits from every direction. There were some complications towards the end of the match. Nigel interfering, and then being saved by Ciampa. The KRD (red masks) interfering. Are they imitators of The Kingdom? The referee had a good nap too lol :lmao. I don't mind Briscoe winning by chance because it suits the whole theme of the PPV, which is Las Vegas, luck, and WINNER TAKES ALL.

Overall, awesome/amazing show! Tip for future programs: less matches (6-8) so more time is alotted for each match. I almost forgot, SAMOA JOE IS BACK AND HE'S GONNA EAT YOU! :mark:


----------



## heyman deciple

I found lethal's promo dig at punk and AJ ironically hilarious... While lethal feels punk took his hand me downs, Mike Bennett, Frankie Kazarian, And Edge all ended up with Punk's sloppy seconds.

In fact they all married or had a kid with Punk's sloppy seconds.


----------



## Samaael

best roh shows from 14-15?

I might just check some out


----------



## NastyYaffa

*ROH 13th Anniversary Show*
*Cedric Alexander vs. Matt Sydal - **1/2
Moose vs. Mark Briscoe - 1/2*
The Addiction vs. The Kingdom vs. Bullet Club - **1/4
BJ Whitmer vs. Roderick Strong - *1/2
Maria Kanellis vs. ODB - N/R
AJ Styles vs. ACH - ***1/2
reDRagon vs. The Young Bucks - ****1/4
Jay Lethal vs. Alberto El Patrón - **3/4
Jay Briscoe vs. Tommaso Ciampa vs. Hanson vs. Michael Elgin - **

Good show for ROH 2011-2015 standards. Bucks/reDRagon was phenomenal.


----------



## Gretchen

Thought the finish to the Main Event was sorta lame. It seems like they're gonna have Joe feud with Jay sooner than later, so wouldn't they want to make Jay look strong for that instead of him retaining in such a fluky anti-climatic fashion?

Real talk though - solid ass show. Much better than anything WWE has produced lately by a long shot.


----------



## TripleG

I caught the show last night and here are my thoughts. 

*"Reborn" Matt Sydal Vs. Cedric Alexander*

Fine opening match. Both guys went out there and practically killed themselves to start off the show hot. There might have been a few too many big kickouts (doing it too much makes it feel less important later on) but it was enjoyable regardless. 

*Mark Briscoe Vs. Moose*

Basic and solid old school booking. Moose basically squashed Mark Briscoe. It wasn't a completely squash, but overall, Moose pretty much dominated and if they want to build up a monster, that is a good way to go. I am not a fan of his name (Moose? Really?) but I like the whole presentation with his agents and managers doing all the thinking for him. In doing what they wanted to accomplish, this was all fine.

*The Kingdom Vs. The Addiction Vs. The Bullet Club* 

Well Doc Gallows couldn't make it, so you could say that it was a new version of a handicap match. Anyways, I hate to simply write this match off. They worked very hard and it was fun to watch, but at the same time, if you've seen one multi-team match, you've seen them all. The Kingdom is actually a solid team. I was never too high on Bennet but him and Taven work well together, and it is always nice to see Daniels & Kazarian together. Smallt ouch, but I liked that Anderson was the one that lost. Yeah, if you're dumb enough to go into this match without any partner, you're probably going to get your butt kicked, haha.

*Roderick Strong Vs. BJ Whitmer* 

I could not possibly care any less about Roderick Strong. The prematch promo package tot his match was just laughable. Who is the heel even supposed to be? I couldn't even tell. Both of them were acting like jerks. Anyway, this was a match between two guys that bore me and as a result, i was bored. It is amazing that this was a match between tag team partners that broke up and even with that story point, they couldn't surpass even matches like the opener which had very little story. Didn't care for this. Moving on. 

*ODB Vs. Maria Kanellis*

I'm not going to lie, I think Maria is great. Her promo for the preview packages might have been the best one of the bunch, and her trying to get out of the match by faking a pregnancy was great too. This match was just basic fun where the non-wrestler heel gets his comeuppance and some laughs are had. Maria kicking out of an accidental Bennet superkick is a hard pill to swallow given her non-wrestling status and the fact that she's half his size, but in any case, this was good wrestling comedy. 

*AJ Styles Vs. ACH*

This is my pick for MOTN. There were some subtle nuances here that painted the picture of AJ being the experienced veteran and ACH being the flashy youngster. On commentary, they kept talking about how they were using the traditional ropes instead of cables and this was the only match where they played a factor as AJ was able to mess up one of ACH's high flying moves because of it. Basically throughout the match, ACH was out flying AJ, but AJ kept outsmarting him, so it had this nice tic for tac, cat and mouse element to it that set it apart from the other matches on the show. I saw potential in ACH the first time I saw him live two years ago and it was nice to see him get a big spotlight match with AJ and he performed very well with the opportunity. AJ got the win, which was no surprise, but it was a strong match all around. 

*reDragon Vs. Young Bucks: ROH Tag Team Championship*

Is tag team psychology just dead? Seriously. Every single tag match I see now just turns into a tornado tag free for all, and this match more so than most others. What is the point of tagging in and out if everybody is just going to be flying and bumping all over the place anyway? Either make them adhere to the rules you have in place or change the rules to fit this style because as is, the rule structure in tag team matches is almost completely nonexistent. At one point the commentators made reference to the legal man and I was like "Seriously? We're still keeping track of that?". 

That said, for a wild car crash type of match, it was fun to watch. All the crazy tag team moves they did and double teams were eye popping. It certainly wasn't boring. I guess I'll equate this to a mindless action movie. The story is almost nonexistent but there are explosions and car chases and all sorts of stuff going on, so I'll just enjoy the ride. reDragon winning with Chasing the Dragon seemed a tad anticlimactic after all the insane kick outs there were after big double team moves, but again, I've already accepted that there is no psychology to this, so I'll go with it. 

*Jay Lethal -c- Vs. Alberto El Patron: ROH Television Championship*

I missed a few minutes of this match because my internet shutdown for a bit (Gah!). What I did see was good and solid though. Having seen him cut promos in Lucha Underground and seeing him work here in ROH, Alberto definitely seems more motivated and passionate than he was in WWE. I really liked his counter of the Savage Elbow Drop into the cross arm breaker. I was a little surprised that Lethal retained, but that isn't necessarily a bad thing. From what I saw, it was a good solid match. 

- Samoa Joe came out and said he ould be the ROH World Champion. It was cool to see him and having him out there definitely excited the crowd. He didn't do or say much, but just having him there felt cool. 

*Jay Briscoe -c- Vs. Tommaso Ciampa Vs. Michael Elgin Vs. Hanson: ROH World Championship Four Corner Survival Match*

The main event sucked. I'm sorry, but I didn't care for this much at all. It started off as fairly typical fatal four way stuff, but soon boiled down into overbooked nonsense. Once the ref bump happened and so many people piled into the ring, it just became a confusing mess and the ending sequence was pretty sloppy and anti-climactic. I almost felt like I was watching something from WCW's dying days or TNA at its most ridiculous. 

Overall, bad main event aside, I enjoyed the show, and there was definitely plenty to like. Not everything worked, but the stuff that did work, worked very well. The Tag Title match was a fun carwreck, AJ Vs. ACH was exactly what I was looking for, Lethal Vs. El Patron was good, the opening match was good. The 3 Way tag was good, and even the filler matches of Moose Vs. Briscoe and ODB Vs. Maria provided entertainment and solid booking. And the appearance of Samoa Joe was a nice spark for the show as well, even if he didn't do much. 

Good effort from ROH on this one.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

I read that Rocky named Trent as his new Forever Hooligans partner last night.

http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/ROH_News_29/article_83615.shtml#.VPRuSU0tGUk


> During Ring of Honor's 13th Anniversary PPV, Rocky Romero announced that his new tag partner in "Forever Hooligans" is Trent Baretta, replacing the semi-retired Alex Kozlov


----------



## DOPA

*ROH 13th Anniversary*​
Cedric Alexander vs. Matt Sydal: ****1/2*

Moose vs. Mark Briscoe: ****

The Kingdom vs. The Addiction vs. Karl Anderson: *****

Roderick Strong vs. BJ Whitmer: ***1/2*

ODB vs. Maria: ***

ACH vs. AJ Styles: ****1/2*

ROH World Tag Team Championship Match:
reDRagon(c) vs. The Young Bucks: *****1/4*

ROH World Television Championship Match:
Jay Lethal(c) vs. Alberto El Patron: *****

Four Corner Survival for the ROH World Championship:
Jay Briscoe(c) vs. Hanson vs. Tommaso Ciampa vs. Michael Elgin: ***1/2*


Good PPV from ROH, really enjoyable. Thought the tag team title match was the MOTN. I thought the opener was really good and over delivered. Might be overrating it slightly but I enjoyed it so much. Styles vs ACH was also really good but I expected a little more if I'm honest.

None of the matches were horrible except ODB vs Maria which was an overbooked mess. I only enjoyed Maria's promos and the opening swerve to start the match. The main event I thought also suffered from overbooking. The stuff with the red masked stable (KDR is their name?) was fine because they teased their involvement for a while in title matches but then you had someone make their return which got no reaction and then the stuff with Nigel which just became too much. It was going along good until that point but the overbooking turned me off the match and seemingly quite a few people in the audience too. Thought the finish was weak.

Good to see Joe back in ROH, he delivered a really good promo before the main event and the teases with Elgin and Jay were nice as well. Can't wait to see what ROH do with him going forward.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Backstage picture :mark:


----------



## somerandomfan

NastyYaffa said:


> Backstage picture :mark:


And just out of shot, Jay Lethal looking sad about being left out of this TNA reunion picture.


----------



## Saintpat

What's up with Koslov? I heard he is out of wrestling now?


----------



## Leon Knuckles

JOE IS GONNA EAT YOU! :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC

*13th Anniversary Review*

- Only watched three matches: Styles/ACH, reDRagon/Bucks & Lethal/Alberto because they were the only ones that interested me and I'm lazy

- ACH looked really, really good against AJ. He had most of the offense in the match and countered some of AJ's trademark stuff. It might not have been the "star-making" performance some people wanted but it was good enough for me. Great stuff from ACH and AJ Styles is AJ fuckin' Styles so nuff said.

- First time seeing a reDRagon/Bucks match but I've read the rave reviews and can see that this has been done to death with little character movement besides switching the ROH & IWGP Jr. tag titles back and forth. I mean, I just realized who were supposed to be the heels (reDRagon) and the faces (Bucks) after a year-long feud. Since they've faced off many times at this point, things FINALLY got personal I think this match should've been a Street Fight or something instead of another straight up wrestling match. 

Nonetheless, an awesome match and my personal match of the night. Nice to see another MMA star in the corner of reDRagon and I hope to see them go even further with their MMA-inspired characters like doing weigh-in segments in the build up to various title defenses.

- Kinda worried for Lethal in this match, but things turned out fine. Very happy to see Lethal retain, especially in a dirty, dirty way. He's been an outstanding TV Champion and I expect to see him as ROH World Champion in 2016. With this loss for Alberto, I wonder what or who he'll move onto in ROH.

- Samoa Joe is back. The Babe Ruth of ROH has returned. I always enjoy Joe's promos when they're passionate and not all angry (like most of his in TNA).

Several dream matches I'd like to see but the one that slipped away was Steen but oh well. Very interested in seeing how ROH uses Joe. Will he go through all the top contenders like AJ is doing or will he be shot up rather quickly? What I'd like to see more than anything from Joe is him being an elder statesman/ambassador like Bruno was when Backlund was champion. Very happy to see Joe back. I guess Elgin is the first meal for Joe in ROH.


----------



## Corey

Sucks that ROH's next PPV isn't until Best in the World. I'd love to see Supercard of Honor and the New Japan shows when they're actually happening.

Couple questions coming out of the show that need to be answered:

Who are the guys in the red masks (Knights of the Rising Dawn I think)? Are they the Kingdom or just 3 guys emulating the Kingdom?

Will Ray Rowe go back to teaming with Hanson or go solo?

Will Ciampa be rewarded by saving McGuinness? Will Elgin be punished at all?

Will Joe vs. Jay not happen until all the way at BITW? When the hell is AJ Styles gonna get a shot at the belt?

What's next for Alberto? He's not booked until an April TV taping in San Antonio.

When will reDRagon vs. Romero & Trent happen? I think they said it during commentary but I couldn't hear him over the action.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

I got Jay Briscoe's bandanna last night :mark:

And yes, the Styles-ACH match was just as magical in person as it appeared on PPV


----------



## Ruck_Fules

Jack Evans 187 said:


> @Ruck_Fules
> 
> I believe this is referring to Saturday:
> 
> – Several ROH wrestlers will sign autographs tomorrow at the Las Vegas Fight Club from 1-3 PM. This includes The Addiction (Daniels and Kazarian), Maria Kanellis and Michael Bennett.


I saw that but we didn't make it to Vegas in time for the signing.

Speaking on the show, amazing show! We sat by the entrances. When Alberto jumps on that piece of the set and gives out high fives, that was everybody in my group. I loved the show.

The ending though was confusing. We all had to find a video of it after the show to figure out what exactly happened. I know our entire section kept asking "what the hell just happened"

Also, all the wrestlers stayed at The Orleans, except a few, and we got to party with some. Bought Kyle O'Reilly a birthday beer and Kaz told me all about his TNA time. Kaz is a funny funny man.


----------



## hgr423

Darn it. Alberto el Patron would have won the TV title if not for the outside interference of Truth Martini.


----------



## LaMelo

I never could find it online. So did the guys with the masks not get revealed?


----------



## Corey

Zayniac said:


> I never could find it online. So did the guys with the masks not get revealed?


Nope. It's either The Kingdom or 3 guys emulating them though. One guy is particularly shorter than the other two. Calling themselves the Knights of Rising Dawn or something like that.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

I think they are mimicking The Kingdom.


----------



## TripleG

If it is The Kingdom, wouldn't that be kind of anti-climactic? 

These mysterious masked men are...guys that are already on the show and already heel. 

I think them using The Kingdom's moves is just a misdirection.


----------



## NastyYaffa

:sodone


----------



## rockdig1228

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Sucks that ROH's next PPV isn't until Best in the World. I'd love to see Supercard of Honor and the New Japan shows when they're actually happening.
> 
> Couple questions coming out of the show that need to be answered:
> 
> Who are the guys in the red masks (Knights of the Rising Dawn I think)? Are they the Kingdom or just 3 guys emulating the Kingdom?
> 
> Will Ray Rowe go back to teaming with Hanson or go solo?
> 
> Will Ciampa be rewarded by saving McGuinness? Will Elgin be punished at all?
> 
> Will Joe vs. Jay not happen until all the way at BITW? When the hell is AJ Styles gonna get a shot at the belt?
> 
> What's next for Alberto? He's not booked until an April TV taping in San Antonio.
> 
> When will reDRagon vs. Romero & Trent happen? I think they said it during commentary but I couldn't hear him over the action.


- It will be interesting to see who the KRD turn out to be, though I think it's probably some misdirection and that they're debuting new guys. I've seen some speculation that it might be the Bravado Brothers, who have supposedly improved a lot from their stint in Japan.

- Given the fact that all 3 challengers earned a visual pinfall in the main event, I could see them setting up some title matches for TV. Suspending Elgin for putting his hands on a non-wrestler would fit ROH's storytelling (and would remove him from a suddenly crowded roster for a bit), so perhaps you set up title matches for Hanson & Ciampa.

- To provide some forward direction for both guys, I'd give Jay a definitive win over Hanson on TV. Then following the match, the KRD jump Hanson which can lead to a program with a reunited War Machine. Not sure that fits the story of why the KRD keeps showing up in title matches, but it gives everyone a chance to do something.

- As for Ciampa, I'm not sure where you go with him. I could handle a singles match for the title, but I think it makes sense to give Briscoe another clean win that sets him up as a dominant champ for the match with Joe. After Ciampa loses, maybe a program with Roddy? It looks like they're pushing Roddy back up the card, so maybe Ciampa is a roadblock on the way there.

- Speaking of Joe, would they move quickly enough to set up Jay vs. Joe at Supercard of Honor IX at WM weekend? I could see it, but I'd worry whether or not they could build it effectively with only one set of TV tapings beforehand. 

- And as for Styles, I don't know that it makes sense for him to get a shot at the title while he's still IWGP champ. But what you do with him in the meantime, I'm stumped. Maybe they go ahead and rehash the Joe/Daniels/Styles 3-way to juice up Joe ahead of his title shot? Who knows...

- I think it's ok for Alberto to not show up for a bit, since they'll have lots of options without him anyway. But based on how the match with Lethal ended, you could always go back to that.

- Romero & Trent vs. reDRagon? I wouldn't be shocked to see that at Mania weekend.

There's lots of exciting directions they can go. With so many awesome guys freelancing right now, they've got plenty of quality options so I'll be interested to see how things play out.


----------



## Morrison17

Didn't find the PPV discussion thread so:

Aniversary show was pretty good. Last time I enjoyed RoH show was when Steen won belt in Canada.

Kaz is in great shape. Even if TNA didn't plan to use BI, they could resign Kaz for a solo run. He deserves it.

Maria is supercharismatic and heluva hot + improved in the ring a lot. Liked her match against ODB.

The champion Briscoe looks badass, it was difficult for me to view him as a not a tag champ with his brother, but he's very good.

Tag match was decent, but PWG and NJPW did those better.

AJ is on fire, proved once again that Gaburick isn't very good at his job.

My only issue with the show is the slow ref that ignored everything and that annoying piece of crap mma chick. 


Heard Joe vs. Kyle is announced - cant wait.


----------



## Hencheman_21

Jack Evans 187 said:


> That main event was so frustrating. I really liked the first half of it (shattered my low expectations going in), but everything that occurred after Elgin put Jay through the table was so unnecessary. *Nigel didn't have to come in, Ciampa didn't have to "save" him*, and the actual finish was just ridiculous. It's a shame because the match was flowing very nicely until that.
> 
> Styles/ACH was my MOTN at *** 3/4. Bucks/reDRagon and Alberto/Lethal were both really good (*** 1/2) while Sydal/Alexander surprised me in the opener (*** 1/4).
> 
> Good show overall as we learned some new things and got some good wrestling, but man that main event booking was piss poor.
> 
> How bout Ciampa's entrance though? Pretty badass.


I agree that was not needed for the main event but it was needed for the continuing saga between Nigel and Ciampa. It is something I like in my wrestling. Small pieces of a puzzle that belong to a story line that while on the back burner is not forgotten. It all started with Ciampa putting his hand on non wrestlers and facing suspension or being fired if he does it again. It continued in the #1 contender match where Elgin grabbed a chair and Ciampa backed off and put his arms in the air to show he had nothing to do with what was going on. And not it continues with the current events. It probabaly should not have happened in the PPV ME but I like the interaction and look forward to see where this all leads.


----------



## hgr423

I wish Jay won clean or at least with less outside interference. 

It would have been a major step to restore prestige to the belt for Jay to begin a run of clean title defenses. That would help to set up big defenses later this year such as against AJ, Joe, Alberto, Roddy, Kyle, Karl Anderson, rematch vs Elgin, etc.


----------



## RDEvans

When the hell is Silas Young gonna return? His last real man gimmick is easily one of the most entertaining things on ROH.


----------



## Corey

RDEvans said:


> When the hell is Silas Young gonna return? His last real man gimmick is easily one of the most entertaining things on ROH.


Funny you mention that. They just posted on the website he'll be back March 13th and 14th for those two shows in Milwaukee and Chicago. Same goes for Cliff Compton. Trent makes his debut as well.


----------



## Morrison17

Forget to mention in my little review, that Moose is incredible. Saw him earlier in EVOLVE and glad that bigger promotion took him on notice. 
I think a contract from wwe or tna is just a matter of time and if wwe are interested and if tna aren't slow as they have been lately.


----------



## NastyYaffa

So does anyone know when Fish/Styles is gonna air? Or was it just a house show match? :cry


----------



## Last Chancery

Milwaukee gets Joe vs. ACH, leaving Chicago Ridge with the scraps. I can't make the MKE show, so in all likelihood I'll get to see some nonsense like Silas Young vs. Joe. Sigh.


----------



## malek

Moose = the best spear in wrestling. Right ?


----------



## Saintpat

NastyYaffa said:


> So does anyone know when Fish/Styles is gonna air? Or was it just a house show match? :cry


That was the Atlanta house show (I was there). I think it's going to be a DVD but not TV.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Saintpat said:


> That was the Atlanta house show (I was there). I think it's going to be a DVD but not TV.


Alright. How was the match in your opinion? AJ/Fish sounds GREAT on paper for me at least.


----------



## Saintpat

NastyYaffa said:


> Alright. How was the match in your opinion? AJ/Fish sounds GREAT on paper for me at least.


I thought it was awesome.

They went at it very straight, complete strong-style, for I'd guess 15 minutes 
(maybe 20?) with no frills (Fish didn't come out with the scarf or cut a promo, none of that).

AJ was fantastic, showed everything he can do, sold well, no high-flying (save one picture-perfect, gorgeous drop-kick, which I think his is the best in the business). Very grounded, very stiff, very physical all the way around.

Of course there were a lot of AJ fans there and he was in front of the home crowd so he brought it, and they were really into it.

I'd highly recommend it. My first time to see AJ live, which I've wanted to do for some time now, so I'm biased, and I'm also a big ReDragon fan so I love me some Fish.


----------



## Corey

Last Chancery said:


> Milwaukee gets Joe vs. ACH, leaving Chicago Ridge with the scraps. I can't make the MKE show, so in all likelihood I'll get to see some nonsense like Silas Young vs. Joe. Sigh.


No way. Chicago's always been one of their bigger markets. I'm sure you'll get something worthwhile like Elgin or Ciampa.


----------



## LaMelo

malek said:


> Moose = the best spear in wrestling. Right ?


No argument here.


----------



## Corey

> *BREAKING NEWS: After suffering an injury at the 13TH ANNIVERSARY pay-per-view, TOMMASO CIAMPA has not been cleared to compete this Saturday in Baltimore. Ciampa was scheduled to face current IWGP Heavyweight Champion AJ STYLES in a first-time-ever contest. Unfortunately, Ciampa was injured during the "Winner Takes All" World Championship in Las Vegas. One of the most ferocious competitors in the world, Tommaso Ciampa gives 110% to every single match, but this time the consequences have put him on the shelf.
> 
> It was up Nigel McGuinness to determine a suitable replacement for Ciampa. After much deliberation, McGuinness decided to present another unique matchup featuring a legendary ROH mainstay. His choice presents an intriguing styles clash (no pun intended):
> 
> MARK BRISCOE vs. “THE PHENOMENAL” AJ STYLES*


Damn, I knew it looked like he fucked somethin up when he fell on the outside.

EDIT: Knew it:


----------



## GGGGGGGG_G_UNIT

Jay lethal is pretty cool, I enjoyed the two roh matches I've seen of his, I like his ring work, his finisher is amazing but for some reason i just want to dislike the guy character wise, so being a heel works for me and feels natural, 

From a kayfab standpoint i really wanted Alberto to win, which is rare for me nowadays, I could truly get into the match because i was cheering and booing the right person !

He used to date Aj correct ? because if he did he was taking a shot a punk with that '' i don't want cm punks handy downs but apparently they don't mind having mine, He was talking about the title in kayfab and he called Samoa joe out and a few other dudes, but man it really sounded like a shot how he left punks name last........ i thought it was pretty cool and legitimately hilarious at the same time


I've only watched the go home show, and the ppv apart from the fatal for 4 title match, which ill watch tomorrow, so i can't really talk about the other wrestlers because i suck at names but it's a fun show and theirs a lot of good wrestling so im happy, 

are the young bucks heel or face ? it seems like their faces but they'll always be heels to me, so I've already got a few people to boo aswell ! which will make matches more exciting ! its the characters i dislike which is what i like to see on a wrestling show, I can actually get into kayfab when theirs characters that annoy me, Even if im cheering a heel it'll make more sense before ill understand why they hate ''y'' and support their cheating ways to do it


----------



## Hencheman_21

I hope the Decade give Joe the business. Not only would it make sense story wise and give us a Jacobs/Joe match up but I would love a Decade vs Joe/The Addiction 6 man match.


----------



## KingCrash

Joe/Elgin isn't my first or second choice but it was clear those two were going to have a match. On the other hand I know it's short notice but there had to have been a better choice than Mark Briscoe for AJ.


----------



## hgr423

Why not run aj vs Alberto.


----------



## Corey

hgr423 said:


> Why not run aj vs Alberto.


He's not signed until the San Antonio tapings next month.


----------



## Saintpat

One thing I really like about ROH is that for the most part I boo the heels and cheer the babyfaces.

I may like the talent portraying the heel -- like Adam Cole or Jay Lethal -- but the characters get heat from me. Likewise, some of the faces aren't necessarily my favorite guys on the roster talent-wise, but I still want to cheer them on.


----------



## Corey

I can't think of any reason why Lethal would want to team with Briscoe, so this is pretty random:


----------



## KingCrash

I'd assume it's like Champions vs. All Stars where no matter who the champs are they're going to be put in the match whether they like each other or not. Assuming the Jayx2 interaction will lead to the impending match between the two maybe at BITW if they don't pull the trigger on Jay/AJ.


----------



## Hencheman_21

KingCrash said:


> I'd assume it's like Champions vs. All Stars where no matter who the champs are they're going to be put in the match whether they like each other or not. Assuming the Jayx2 interaction will lead to the impending match between the two maybe at BITW if they don't pull the trigger on Jay/AJ.


Exactly. It is an all champions match. And it is another bridge to that eventual match just like Lethal claiming to be THE best and his belt is THE best. Once he has Briscoe on the hook he can start reeling him in.


----------



## Cut4Bryan

Honestly the ROH roster is fucking stacked right now. It has so much variety and depth. Never has it been this good from top to bottom.

Everyone has distinct characters, personalities and storylines. They're building feuds, cutting promos and doing everything that was great during RA Era (great pro-wrestling AND entertainment). The titles also mean so much rather than being lolworthy like in WWE. ROH is the best product on TV by far. 

Jay Briscoe (Champ)
Jay Lethal (TV Champ)
ReDRagon (Tag Champs)
AJ Styles
Samoa Joe
Young Bucks
Adam Cole
Alberto
Daniels
Kaz
Elgin
Sydal
Ciampa
Hanson
Strong
ACH
Moose
Alexander
M. Briscoe
ODB
The Kingdom (Bennett, Tavern, Maria)
The Decade (Jacobs, Page, BJ)
Forever Hooligans (Romero, Barreta) 


For a 1 hour show that is STACKED. 
Who else should they sign? I'd love to see The Greatest Man That Ever Lived come home. But apparently there's a lot of heat between them.

Also must sign: Ricochet, Zack Sabre Jr, Worlds Cutest Tag Team, Hero, Chuck Taylor, AR Fox, Gargano, Trevor Lee, Swann.

Would love to see Women Of Honor too. There's so many women out there who can wrestle but are not on TV.


----------



## Corey

They announced a bunch of matches for the Milwaukee show on the Facebook page. Instead of posting all the pictures, here's the lineup so far:

_*Champions Challenge*
Jay Briscoe & Jay Lethal vs. reDRagon

Samoa Joe vs. ACH

Matt Sydal vs. Michael Elgin

Roppungi Vice (Romero & Barreta) vs. Decade (Whitmer & Jacobs)

Mark Briscoe vs. Beer City Bruiser_

Beer City Bruiser is back! Sydal vs. Elgin sounds good to me and we see that Roppungi Vice will be a face team. All of that plus the return of Silas Young. (Y)


----------



## NastyYaffa

Even tho I don't really like ACH, I think him vs. Joe could be really fun.


----------



## cindel25

There are Ringside seats for the Baltimore show. Da heck I tried to get these months ago and it was sold out. Do they offered upgrades? First time traveling to see ROH.


----------



## Corey

Who the hell is this guy? :lol


----------



## KingCrash

Shawn Daivari's brother, more talented than him, though that isn't saying much.


----------



## DGenerationMC

:lmao Joe is going to KILL ACH :lmao


----------



## Hencheman_21

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Who the hell is this guy? :lol


That is an RoH original. Roderick Stong has been around a long time and was recently in the....oh wait...you mean the OTHER guy. Neeeeeeever mind :grin2:


----------



## ShadowSucks92

These ROH Conquest Tour cards are looking really good, Roderick Strong vs Bobby Fish, Jay Briscoe and Jay Lethal vs reDRagon and all 3 Samoa Joe matches are the ones I'm looking forward to watching the most, also the return of Silas Young should be interesting.


----------



## Dub J

Anyone have any idea what's next for Moose? I think his matches with Mark Briscoe have ran their course.


----------



## RDEvans

Cut4Bryan said:


> Also must sign: Ricochet, Zack Sabre Jr, Worlds Cutest Tag Team, Hero, Chuck Taylor, AR Fox, Gargano, Trevor Lee, Swann.
> 
> Would love to see Women Of Honor too. There's so many women out there who can wrestle but are not on TV.


Ricochet, Chuck Taylor, Rich Swann, AR Fox, Gargano all work for Gabe so that's not going to happen and Hero was briefly back in ROH early last year but was let go because of weight problems (?)



Dub J said:


> Anyone have any idea what's next for Moose? I think his matches with Mark Briscoe have ran their course.


They'll probably do Jay Briscoe vs Moose for the world title at one of the house shows with either Jay winning via DQ or countout


----------



## DomoDaDude

Donovan Dijak and Will Ferrara are fucking awesome. Both have great potential.


----------



## Even Flow

PWInsider said:


> Ring of Honor has added another combined show with New Japan Pro Wrestling at the 2300 Arena in Philadelphia, PA on Tuesday 5/12. The Wednesday 5/13 event in the same venue sold out with no matches or talents announced. Ticket information will be released in the next day or so.


4 NJPW/ROH shows? :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

DaMenace88 said:


> Donovan Dijak and Will Ferrara are fucking awesome. Both have great potential.


(Y)

Def. agree with this!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

RDEvans said:


> Ricochet, Chuck Taylor, Rich Swann, AR Fox, Gargano all work for Gabe so that's not going to happen and Hero was briefly back in ROH early last year but was let go because of weight problems (?)


He wasn't let go because of weight problems. ROH didn't plan to use him for more than a short period of time.


----------



## Sazer Ramon

Just bought tickets to Best In The World. I made sure to get seats this time instead of GA which was bullshit for Final Battle. Terminal 5 with a seat will be awesome.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

4 NJPW shows is cool. Interested to see who they bring over.

I'm really loving the roster. Every part of the card has guys I like and there are very few guys I actually dislike. Hoping for Alexander to be featured a bit more in the coming months just because I'm a massive fan


----------



## USAUSA1

Guess briscoes nxt bound. Poor ROH


----------



## Even Flow

USAUSA1 said:


> Guess briscoes nxt bound. Poor ROH


I see nothing on the f4wonline/wo site, nor PWI. So it's more than likely BS.


----------



## USAUSA1

Court Bauer mlw radio. He hinted at Joe leaving tna back in late 2014. I'm sure he has heard something.


----------



## LaMelo

USAUSA1 said:


> Guess briscoes nxt bound. Poor ROH


Just Jay or were they a package deal?


----------



## Last Chancery

I was going to go to the Milwaukee show to check out Joe vs. ACH, and even grabbed a ticket, but fuck me, if that card isn't looking dreadful right about now. All four champions lumped into one match makes this a two-match show, and I don't want to drive an hour and a half, paying all those Illinois tolls, looking for parking, for that. Definitely should have waited to get a ticket, but whatever. I'm just content I'm not going and not wasting any more money doing so.

Chicago looks OK. RPG Vice vs. reDRagon should be fine, Joe vs. Elgin will be fun, and there's still Jay Briscoe, Roderick Strong and ACH to get matches. Jay Lethal vs. Cliff Compton makes me sad. Compton just shows up and expects people to care, and nobody ever does. Can't say I blame them.

I wish ROH cared more about Chicago Ridge, and to a lesser extent, Milwaukee, like it does NYC, Toronto and Philly. Those cities get double shots and PPVs and joint shows with the NJPW guys, while I get to see Silas Young and Beer City Bruiser? Young's not bad, but he's not Okada or AJ Styles or the Bucks or anybody else who will be featured on forthcoming shows. I dunno, man. Just glad I didn't pay any more for this. I'm a little disappointed, especially when considering how great the Chicago cards used to be.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Kinda late to the party (saved the PPV for some weeks after it was aired) but the Anniversary Show was one weird anti-climatic PPV show as whole. While it was fantastic, it had weird yet unusual endings to it (Like how Briscoe fell onto Ciampa after getting kicked by Hanson in order to retain his championship :lmao).

All matches were great but the one particular match that really kept me at the edge of my seat was Young Bucks vs. reDRagon. These two teams are really fun to watch, as always.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

I just found out Global Wars is happening in Toronto on May 15 and 16. Is anybody thinking of going?


----------



## Gretchen

White Essence. said:


> All matches were great but the one particular match that really kept me at the edge of my seat was Young Bucks vs. reDRagon. These two teams are really fun to watch, as always.


Both GOAT tag teams. Though they've probably had dozens of matches at this point. I'd say it's time to have reDRagon face and maybe even lose to The Addiction for the Tag Titles. Really love those guys, especially Daniels.


----------



## Corey

Last Chancery said:


> I was going to go to the Milwaukee show to check out Joe vs. ACH, and even grabbed a ticket, but fuck me, if that card isn't looking dreadful right about now. All four champions lumped into one match makes this a two-match show, and I don't want to drive an hour and a half, paying all those Illinois tolls, looking for parking, for that. Definitely should have waited to get a ticket, but whatever. I'm just content I'm not going and not wasting any more money doing so.
> 
> Chicago looks OK. RPG Vice vs. reDRagon should be fine, Joe vs. Elgin will be fun, and there's still Jay Briscoe, Roderick Strong and ACH to get matches. Jay Lethal vs. Cliff Compton makes me sad. Compton just shows up and expects people to care, and nobody ever does. Can't say I blame them.
> 
> I wish ROH cared more about Chicago Ridge, and to a lesser extent, Milwaukee, like it does NYC, Toronto and Philly. Those cities get double shots and PPVs and joint shows with the NJPW guys, while I get to see Silas Young and Beer City Bruiser? Young's not bad, but he's not Okada or AJ Styles or the Bucks or anybody else who will be featured on forthcoming shows. I dunno, man. Just glad I didn't pay any more for this. I'm a little disappointed, especially when considering how great the Chicago cards used to be.


Oh come on now, don't be a sourpuss. There's probably tons of people who wish they could even go to the a show, and you get the opportunity to attend them on a regular basis. The closest ones I'd be able to attend would be Baltimore, and all they ever get are TV tapings (which don't really appeal to me). I bet once the show finishes you'll completely forget about how you weren't looking forward to it. You get to witness Joe's first match back in ROH after a 7 year absence and only a few hundred people will be able to say that. I bet the match with ACH will turn out to be a blast. The main event looks odd on paper but it'll be interesting to see how Jay & Jay interact as a team.

It sucks that Sydal got injured because I thought his match with Elgin could've been good, but you still get to see the debut of Roppungi Vice (however you spell that) and the return of Silas Young. Beer City Bruiser is pretty awesome in my books.


----------



## El Capitan

I said awhile back when Jay deleted his twitter that something might be on the cards, he's generally pretty active of twitter, so there was no way he'd have just deleted it out of the blue.


----------



## USAUSA1

Maybe its time for Jay Lethal to carry this company.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

If Briscoe makes his way into the WWE, he may just reignite the company.


----------



## NastyYaffa

If Jay gets signed to the WWE, then ROH sure will get a lot worse. I feel like him & Adam Cole are the only "must see" guys in ROH these days. Maybe reDRagon too.


----------



## USAUSA1

Jay lethal has been awesome.


----------



## DemBoy

Leon Knuckles said:


> If Briscoe makes his way into the WWE, he may just reignite the company.


If he doesn't get neutered by Vince that is. I agree with you though, he has Steve Austin-esque potential.


----------



## KingCrash

NastyYaffa said:


> If Jay gets signed to the WWE, then ROH sure will get a lot worse. I feel like him & Adam Cole are the only "must see" guys in ROH these days. Maybe reDRagon too.


Well honestly it might be the best because it might force someone else to step up. Plus, reality is once Jay's title reign is over I don't know if there's anything left for Jay besides being maybe a better old-guard guy than Roderick is.


----------



## hgr423

Jay Briscoe in WWE just might work if he was booked to steal the MITB briefcase and then cashed it in at WM and beat Lesnar for the world title after the main event.


----------



## LaMelo

Are you saying he looks like a thief?


----------



## El Capitan

hgr423 said:


> Jay Briscoe in WWE just might work if he was booked to steal the MITB briefcase and then cashed it in at WM and beat Lesnar for the world title after the main event.


Terry Funk ain't wear no mouth piece.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Jay Briscoe is a ******* badass just like SCSA. AND THATS THE BOTTOM LINE!


----------



## El Capitan

Imagine Bill Demott was still there when the Briscoes finally join NXT :grin2:


----------



## Leon Knuckles

ROH TV EPISODE #181 2015 MARCH 7 REVIEW

TAG TEAM OPENER
The Addiction (Christopher Daniels & Kazarian) vs House of Truth (Jay Lethal & J. Diesel)
***
Decent match. There were some cool bumps and botches. Everybody performed great but IDK I couldn't really get into it. Kazarian had the best spots. Interesting ending.

TOP PROSPECT TOURNAMENT FINALS
Donovon Dijak vs Will Ferrera
****
What an awesome match! :mark: Classic big dog vs small dog. I loved the storytelling here. When the managers started coming out, it just added to the drama. Going into the match, I was rooting for Ferrera, but Dijak made me a fan by the end. I marked out when big dude Dijak did a moonsault off the apron. Crazy stuff. The ending sequence was great. Ferrera reversed Dijak's finisher, and nailed him with the Sonic Boom. But Dijak kicked out at 2.99 and ended the match with his finisher, knee to the face. Knocked out. Game over. :clap This marks the end of the 2015 Top Prospect Tournament, which was a success to me.

WORLD TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH
The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Adam Page) vs reDRagon (Kyle O'Reilly & Bobby Fish) (c)
***1/2
Good match. Great performance from everybody, including BJ Penis Whitmer. :lmao The match started off with The Decade kicking some major ass. Both teams performed some cool double-team combination spots. Page's apron flip clothesline looked brutal. The ending was nice, with reDRagon kicking ass, and O'Reilly making Page tap out. Fish is still the man though!


----------



## hgr423

Leon Knuckles said:


> TOP PROSPECT TOURNAMENT FINALS
> Donovon Dijak vs Will Ferrera
> ****


I thought this was good in parts. I would give it **, what did I miss?


----------



## Corey

Looks like the Milwaukee show was a success. Venue reminds me so much of _The Future is Now_ from '05. Elgin vs. Josh Alexander looks like an interesting matchup.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Guess who just booked tickets for NIGHT 2? THIS GUY! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## daulten780

Haven't watched in a while, what week does Joe wrestle on TV?


----------



## Corey

daulten780 said:


> Haven't watched in a while, what week does Joe wrestle on TV?


Will probably be a couple weeks from now. They taped it last week and I believe he was the main event from the taping.


----------



## White Glove Test

I am pretty damn late to ROH and I never watched TNA so a lot of these guys I have missed out on, but holy shit for an old guy Christopher Daniels is AMAZING!! Also I love the Jay Lethal character, this dude is a great heel and not bad wrestler.


----------



## malek

Really, really impressed with Dijak. Perhaps ROH struck gold with him. Not only that he is really good in the ring, but his mannerism, facials, etc... fits his character perfectly. His finisher is awesome as well, and although I've seen Zema Ion do something similar Dijak both does, and suits him better.

Not to forget that Will Ferrara looked really good prospect as well.


----------



## NastyYaffa

> Are you ready for the biggest wrestling weekend of the year?! ROH presents SUPERCARD OF HONOR IX where we will showcase Ring of Honor's past, present, and future. Stars of international acclaim descend on Redwood City, CA on March 27, 2015! ALL the championships in Ring of Honor will be on the line and the stakes have never been higher. And the ROH World Championship match is one built on over a decade of history...
> 
> RING OF HONOR WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP
> 
> JAY BRISCOE VS. "THE SAMOAN SUBMISSION MACHINE" SAMOA JOE
> 
> Samoa Joe's thunderous return to Ring of Honor unfolded live on pay-per-view at the 13TH ANNIVERSARY. Joe made it crystal clear: he wants his ROH World Championship back. He wants Jay Briscoe! Although Jay is one of only two men to claim the World Championship twice in ROH, Samoa Joe still holds the prestigious honor of longest reigning World Champion of all time, holding the title for over 21 months! And there's no question he intends his second reign to go on forever. There's just one problem. The Jay Briscoe who Samoa Joe knew years ago is very different than the man who holds gold today!
> 
> During Joe's tenure as champion, he and Jay Briscoe engaged in a war that only got more and more violent. Back then, Jay Briscoe was a young kid many thought overstepped his bounds and disrespected the champion when he goaded Samoa Joe. Eventually, they squared off in what might be the most brutal, bloodiest steel cage battle of all time. Now it's over a decade later and Jay Briscoe is on top of the mountain himself.
> 
> If Samoa Joe topples the World Champion, he will enter his own second title reign, securing his claim as greatest of all time. But the stakes might be even HIGHER for Jay Briscoe. Not only is he fighting to retain his championship, he is fighting to prove to the world how far he has come in over a decade. In the end, this match is about PRIDE and HONOR as much as it is about a that championship belt.
> 
> The gauntlet was thrown down and the challenge was accepted. On March 27th at SUPERCARD OF HONOR IX, ROH presents JOE VS. BRISCOE. The past and the present collide to determine the future!


:mark:


----------



## Corey

Two title matches now set:


----------



## Leon Knuckles

DAMN WM WEEKEND IS GONNA BE CRAZY! :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa

Shit, Lethal/Liger actually sounds pretty cool.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

I don't know much about their history, but Joe should put Briscoe over.


----------



## DemBoy

Leon Knuckles said:


> DAMN WM WEEKEND IS GONNA BE CRAZY! :mark:


And not thanks to Wrestlemania itself. :mark:

Man, i wonder if Briscoe will drop the title to Samoa Joe.


----------



## TheGravyTrain

Yeh I'm looking forward to this already, just with them two title matches alone.

Only signed up today, just wondering what everyone's opinion on Hanson was?

He looks so unconventional, yet I really like him - where do you see him in the future?


----------



## Gretchen

Jay Briscoe vs Samoa Joe. 

Now that's a real fucking ROH Title match. Bring it.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

DemBoy said:


> And not thanks to Wrestlemania itself. :mark:
> 
> Man, i wonder if Briscoe will drop the title to Samoa Joe.


Dude, I hope not! Briscoe hasnt been pinned in 2 years.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Don't think Jay is dropping the title to Joe. I am like 90% sure that Joe will put him over, which will be pretty cool.

Their 04 cage match tho :banderas


----------



## Leon Knuckles

TheGravyTrain said:


> Yeh I'm looking forward to this already, just with them two title matches alone.
> 
> Only signed up today, just wondering what everyone's opinion on Hanson was?
> 
> He looks so unconventional, yet I really like him - where do you see him in the future?


I also like Hanson. He's the guy that can bounce around between the midcard and the main event title scene. When his partner comes back from injury, they will continue to challenge the tag team division.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Joe has signed with WWE it seems, so don't expect him to win the title.


----------



## El Capitan

NastyYaffa said:


> Don't think Jay is dropping the title to Joe. I am like 90% sure that Joe will put him over, which will be pretty cool.
> 
> Their 04 cage match tho :banderas


Joe will likely put Jay over, then both will do a lap of honor before walking away leaving the title in the middle of the ring.


----------



## Corey

I kinda feel like if Jay drops the belt anytime soon, it'll be on PPV since it would be such a big deal with his undefeated streak and all, BUT, putting the belt on Joe would be perfect right now. It would draw in more fans, more viewers, open up new match opportunities, and the surprise factor would be huge. The show is sold out and it's the biggest wrestling weekend of the year, so why not now, ya know?

Even if it's a short reign and he signs with WWE in the future, he can easily drop the belt to Cole, AJ, or Lethal. I kinda like the idea honestly. Eddie Edwards type reign.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

NastyYaffa said:


> Don't think Jay is dropping the title to Joe. I am like 90% sure that Joe will put him over, which will be pretty cool.
> 
> Their 04 cage match tho :banderas


That is the one where Jay bled an incredible amount. I loved it, but it was disgusting when it stared to coagulate and hang off his head.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Rumor is that Jimmy Jacobs has signed by WWE to be apart of creative. I wonder how long that's going to last.


----------



## TheGravyTrain

Leon Knuckles said:


> I also like Hanson. He's the guy that can bounce around between the midcard and the main event title scene. When his partner comes back from injury, they will continue to challenge the tag team division.


Cheers for that, I've only been watching ROH regularly since December time so I have only seen him in single's competition, when is his tag partner back?


----------



## Corey

TheGravyTrain said:


> Cheers for that, I've only been watching ROH regularly since December time so I have only seen him in single's competition, when is his tag partner back?


He returned at the Anniversary show and I believe they worked a tag match at the latest TV tapings.


----------



## TheGravyTrain

Jack Evans 187 said:


> He returned at the Anniversary show and I believe they worked a tag match at the latest TV tapings.


Oooh that was him! Well at least I won't have to wait long to see them - cheers!


----------



## DGenerationMC

Well damn, Jimmy Jacobs.

I wonder how Jimmy will go out at SCOH. He'll probably end up murdering someone and eating their remains, then cut a promo about something.

That's the only way Jimmy Jacobs can go out.


----------



## KingCrash

If that's true about Jimmy I'd say unless something changes he'd last about a year before wanting out. He would be a interesting guy to listen to about setting up shows.


----------



## DemBoy

Leon Knuckles said:


> Dude, I hope not! Briscoe hasnt been pinned in 2 years.


I hope that as well. If the rumors about he and Mark going to WWE are true, he needs drop the title to someone new to the main event scene.



Fighter Daron said:


> Joe has signed with WWE it seems, so don't expect him to win the title.


Rumors are than the Briscoes are WWE bound as well as Adam Cole. Damn, ROH is losing star power fast. I hope they bring some talent from PWG and CZW.



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Rumor is that Jimmy Jacobs has signed by WWE to be apart of creative. I wonder how long that's going to last.


He's probably going to work on NXT, so i bet he's going to last a little more than expected. I just hope they found a way to reunite him with Seth tho. :mark:


----------



## USAUSA1

I would put the title on Matt Sydal asap.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Jay Lethal deserves the world championship. What to do with the TV title though?


----------



## Vårmakos

Leon Knuckles said:


> Jay Lethal deserves the world championship. *What to do with the TV title though?*


Ciampa? I'm struggling to think of anyone else worthy of holding it, maybe someone from the Kingdom.


----------



## DemBoy

Vårmakos said:


> Ciampa? I'm struggling to think of anyone else worthy of holding it, maybe someone from the Kingdom.


Oh god, please not Mike Bennett. I do hope Ciampa gets the TV title though, he deserves a title for a long time now.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Leon Knuckles said:


> Jay Lethal deserves the world championship. What to do with the TV title though?


Damn, that's a good question. With potentially great guys like ACH & Sydal already beaten, who's left?

Can't be Hanson because Rowe's gonna come back and they better dominate the tag division.

Shit, my choice would be Mark Briscoe, Silas Young or Kyle O'Reilly.


----------



## The CRA1GER

I hope Cedric can win it.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Real solid episode of ROH TV this week with ACH/Sydal vs The Addiction and The Kingdom vs The Young Bucks. 

Bucks/Kingdom exceeded my expectations. I think the Taven/Bennett tandem is the best possible use of them, and I can see them really improving as they go over to NJPW.

Also - Joe was great on the mic! Like I haven't seen him in years!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

DemBoy said:


> He's probably going to work on NXT, so i bet he's going to last a little more than expected. I just hope they found a way to reunite him with Seth tho. :mark:


No, the rumor is straight to WWE main creative, not NXT.


----------



## DemBoy

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> No, the rumor is straight to WWE main creative, not NXT.


Those were the old rumors because apparently he signed for NXT. Getting signed for WWE makes no sense since they have a lot of guys on creative right now.


----------



## Corey

All of these rumors are just that: rumors. I'm not believing any of it until it's official. How long has the rumor mill been swirling about the Briscoes being signed? What are the chances that the 'E signs Cole, Jimmy Jacobs, Samoa Joe, and the Briscoes all at one time? C'mon guys. We're still waiting on Uhaa Nation to be done with the indies.


----------



## Corey

Bennett & Taven will challenge reDRagon for the Tag Titles at Supercard of Honor. Makes sense since they've been on such a winning streak as of late. 

Also another badass poster: 










EDIT: Damn, didn't even realize I double posted.


----------



## DemBoy

Jack Evans 187 said:


> All of these rumors are just that: rumors. I'm not believing any of it until it's official. How long has the rumor mill been swirling about the Briscoes being signed? What are the chances that the 'E signs Cole, Jimmy Jacobs, Samoa Joe, and the Briscoes all at one time? C'mon guys. We're still waiting on Uhaa Nation to be done with the indies.


The rumors about Cole signing are the only ones that are going around for quite a while now, but the Briscoes, Jimmy and Joe signing rumors are pretty recent (Like 2 weeks old at least) and those rumors come from reliable sources. I'm not believing anything until its confirmed though.


----------



## Hencheman_21

Such mixed emotions last few days. I was so happy to see Jimmy call out Jay for a world title shot. I know that meant one of two things. One was he was getting ready to be more in the mix and we would see more of him. The other, and the one which seems to be the right one, is he would be leaving. If he had to leave I was hoping it was to RoH or maybe GWF. I am happy for him since he will get paid now. Just hope that WWE lets him shine for them. It could be just what they need to bump up the story lines to ones to really get excited about. 

Can't help but love the commerical for RoH phone line. Such a throwback to the 900# of 90's.

I wonder when it comes to KRD if along with their actions similar to the Kingdom being a red herring so is the name Knights of the Rising Dawn. What if their name is really Knights of the Red Dragon? I mean this week they got involved when the better team was about to win and cost them the matches. Thus hand picking the possible opponents for reDRagon.


----------



## hgr423

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Bennett & Taven will challenge reDRagon for the Tag Titles at Supercard of Honor. Makes sense since they've been on such a winning streak as of late.


Sorry, I usually keep up with ROH, but who have Bennett and Taven beaten recently? And who have they beaten clean?


----------



## DGenerationMC

hgr423 said:


> Sorry, I usually keep with ROH, but who have Bennett and Taven beaten recently? And who have they beaten clean?


They beat The Young Bucks recently.




:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## hgr423

Hencheman_21 said:


> I wonder when it comes to KRD if along with their actions similar to the Kingdom being a red herring so is the name Knights of the Rising Dawn. What if their name is really Knights of the Red Dragon? I mean this week they got involved when the better team was about to win and cost them the matches. Thus hand picking the possible opponents for reDRagon.


I think they are somehow related to the Kingdom. Because old school kingdoms had knights. Pretty cheesy, but that's my theory


----------



## Corey

hgr423 said:


> Sorry, I usually keep up with ROH, but who have Bennett and Taven beaten recently? And who have they beaten clean?


They've beaten the Briscoes in Atlanta, the Young Bucks on the TV show, and pinned Karl Anderson at the Anniversary show. Anderson was clean, idk about the other two because I haven't seen them yet. They're being rewarded with both an ROH Tag Title shot and an IWGP Tag Title shot against Anderson & Gallows in New Japan next month.


----------



## Hencheman_21

hgr423 said:


> I think they are somehow related to the Kingdom. Because old school kingdoms had knights. Pretty cheesy, but that's my theory


But that is the reason I think it is a red herring. That and they are using Kingdom moves and the announcers have made the "connection".


----------



## Corey

BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs at Supercard of Honor due to the tension they've been having I guess. Could be a sendoff? Idk.

It's a shame but I don't think AJ Styles will be there because he's booked in New Japan on the 26th and 28th. 

I hope they do Sydal vs. Elgin this time around. Was looking forward to that from last weekend.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Anybody know if there is a reason for Steve Corino going by King Corino now, besides it being his Twitter handle? Even Kevin Kelly calls him King, instead of Steve.


----------



## hgr423

I saw their tv match against the bucks and the kingdom cheated to win. I counted 3 examples of outside interference or cheating including Maria tripping a buck by pulling a leg, a low blow, and interference by the red mask guys. This victory should absolutely not grant them a title shot.


----------



## Corey

hgr423 said:


> I saw their tv match against the bucks and the kingdom cheated to win. I counted 3 examples of outside interference or cheating including Maria tripping a buck by pulling a leg, a low blow, and interference by the red mask guys. This victory should absolutely not grant them a title shot.


I never said it did. Note that I also said they have victories over The Briscoes and Karl Anderson.

EDIT: Elgin vs. Kazarian & Daniels vs. Strong at SCOH. Pretty random matches.


----------



## LaMelo

Jack Evans 187 said:


> BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs at Supercard of Honor due to the tension they've been having I guess. Could be a sendoff? Idk.
> 
> It's a shame but I don't think AJ Styles will be there because he's booked in New Japan on the 26th and 28th.
> 
> I hope they do Sydal vs. Elgin this time around. Was looking forward to that from last weekend.


I hope Whitmer doesn't go over him.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Jay/Joe is gonna be sweet.

Inb4 KRD screws Briscoe over only then to create a mega heel stable with Joe as their king. :banderas

On a more serious note and wild theories aside though, I'm seriously enjoying Bricoe's streak. So many things to consider regarding this epic feud.


----------



## Hencheman_21

racoonie said:


> Anybody know if there is a reason for Steve Corino going by King Corino now, besides it being his Twitter handle? Even Kevin Kelly calls him King, instead of Steve.


Could it be that the Knights of the Rising Dawn need a king? Seriously does anyone remember who started pointing the finger at the Kingdom? Could it have been Corino? To put attention elsewhere maybe.


----------



## Corey

I only watched three matches, but _Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton_ gets a definite (Y).

Tommaso Ciampa & Hanson vs. The Kingdom - *** 1/2
_An impromptu match that came out of the singles matches these 4 were supposed to have and it totally worked. Red hot tag match that showcased all 4 extremely well. Tad bit of overkill/overbooking towards the end, but hey, this was fun stuff._

Alberto El Patron vs. Roderick Strong - ****
_ROH's best match so far this year. Wrote about this in detail in the MOTYC thread, but in short this is a ridiculously physical match that won't disappoint. Alberto's best match anywhere since he left WWE._

The Briscoes vs. Matt Sydal & ACH - *** 3/4
_ROH's 2nd best match so far this year.  I thought there was no way they could follow Alberto/Roddy, but they totally did. Really fun match with an awesome finishing stretch. Keep an eye out for a really nifty setup of the Doomsday Device._


----------



## Leon Knuckles

The last episode was so awesome! :mark:

ACH/Sydal vs Addiction was amazing!

Briscoe/Joe promo was hype and Jacob's pipebomb was epic.

Young Bucks vs Kingdom was also great.

I like the Baltimore crowd and setup.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Roddy vs Fish! :clap


----------



## NastyYaffa

That Alberto/Roddy match is must see. Best ROH singles match in months. Fantastic match.

Really need to see that Atlanta show too. Styles/Fish + O'Reilly/Strong both sound like great matches.


----------



## Saintpat

NastyYaffa said:


> That Alberto/Roddy match is must see. Best ROH singles match in months. Fantastic match.
> 
> Really need to see that Atlanta show too. Styles/Fish + O'Reilly/Strong both sound like great matches.


I was at at the ATL show and I highly recommend both matches.

Interestingly, I took a friend who's a casual -- watches some of Raw most weeks but didn't really know anyone on the ROH roster (Sydal was there but he started getting into WWE a bit after Bourne's time there). We had a 3-hour drive over and I kind of primed him on who's who, etc.

So he really enjoyed it (never hurts to be on the front row, haha) and on the way home I asked him which guys impressed him the most. He said he liked everything but the one that made the best impressions was ... Kyle O'Reilly.

I asked him why: "Everything he did looked real. Everything he did had a purpose. He was just so intense and it drew me in."

I thought that was pretty cool.


----------



## USAUSA1

Jay lethal acknowledging and marking the Liger fan after the match to build towards their showdown was a classic heel move. Best heel in the business. We are watching greatness.

These red face guys are creepy.


----------



## Dub J

I already hate them for talking over a reDRagon promo.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I really, really hope Cole is not behind those Knight guys.

Just stick to furniture commercials and WWE tryouts, Cole.


----------



## DomoDaDude

ACH vs. Samoa Joe was great. I'm not a big fan of ACH with his goofy expressions but he was a solid choice to get a real competitive match out of Joe. Joe hasn't looked this good since like 2009 (particularly in that Turning Point 3 Way). Really excited to see his matches with Elgin and O'Reilly.


----------



## Corey

Definitely recommend you guys check out Jimmy Jacobs vs. Tadarius Thomas from the Dearborn show. Totally came out of nowhere and rocked my socks off. Took a dead crowd and woke em up with authority in the closing minutes. Awesome match based around two guys who know each other very well and have a history together.

Sydal vs. Taven from the same show is pretty good too. Really enjoying the work from both of those guys this year. Never cared for Taven with that stupid hoopla gimmick but he's thriving in the Kingdom. Talented guy. Sydal is just a really fun dude to watch this year. Had good matches with everyone he's been in the ring with.


----------



## Corey

Is anyone else getting the vibe that the Kingdom will dethrone reDRagon and win the tag straps this weekend? They've been pushing them pretty hard...

Also this:



> We've watched the birth of Ring of Honor. We've watched the growth. When there was success... we watched. And when there were struggles... we watched. More importantly... we have influenced Ring of Honor for a very long time whether you know it or not.
> 
> And now, at the most important time in the growth and health of Ring of Honor, we can sit and watch no longer. We must take matters into our own hands.
> 
> What we do may at first glance seem unpopular, but we must act now, before the name "Ring of Honor" ceases to mean what it came to embody in the world of professional wrestling. The men who should stand at the top of this company cannot fight the misguided regime currently in place. With our help, that regime will be overthrown and replaced with the athletes that deserve to hold the championships that represent this company, that deserve to be the faces of this company that was born to be a revolutionary force in this sport.
> 
> The champions who reign in Ring of Honor have proven the competition to be inferior.
> 
> We will make the change needed.
> 
> KRD


WHO THE HELL ARE THESE GUYS!?

KRD, could that stand for Kill reDRagon? Could it have anything to do with Eddie Kingston? What about Low Ki? He hates ROH doesn't he? :lol Adam Pearce? Does Jimmy Rave even wrestle anymore? Shannon Moore & The Hardy Boys? :lmao


----------



## KingCrash

reDRagon's about run out of challengers so it would be logical and we've seen the tag titles change more often than the others but I don't know about The Kingdom being tag champs. They are an ok team but considering the matches Fish and O'Reilly have been having it'd feel like a step down.

Another good episode this week with Fish/Strong being exactly what you'd expect, Lethal/Castle being fun as hell and Jacobs/Jay being a fine tv main event though as a match not near Cole/Jacobs.


----------



## DGenerationMC

After two years of watching reDRagon, I still have no idea if they are heel or face.

If they are face, when they fuck did they turn?


----------



## Hencheman_21

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Is anyone else getting the vibe that the Kingdom will dethrone reDRagon and win the tag straps this weekend? They've been pushing them pretty hard...
> 
> Also this:
> 
> 
> WHO THE HELL ARE THESE GUYS!?
> 
> KRD, could that stand for Kill reDRagon? Could it have anything to do with Eddie Kingston? What about Low Ki? He hates ROH doesn't he? :lol Adam Pearce? Does Jimmy Rave even wrestle anymore? Shannon Moore & The Hardy Boys? :lmao


Its....SHANE MCMAHON. But seriously that makes it sound like someone that believes in the foundation of RoH, ie honor. So that would make me think Low Ki is not it. One long shot is Jarrett. I mean his decisions to allow or pull guys from RoH cards in the past did influence RoH. Long as it is not nWo I think I will be ok with whoever it turns out to be.


----------



## Dub J

DGenerationMC said:


> After two years of watching reDRagon, I still have no idea if they are heel or face.
> 
> If they are face, when they fuck did they turn?


They're definitely face now. Crowd lost their shit when Fish came out and he acted cool with the fans. I don't think there was a moment when they did a face turn. Was more like a slow progression.


----------



## Fighter Daron

They seem to be guys that were on ROH at the beginning. Homicide, Low Ki, Colt Cabana, Paul London...?


----------



## LaMelo

Heel or face doesn't matter anymore.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Zayniac said:


> Heel or face doesn't matter anymore.


Exactly. Everyone is just awesome. Is he heel? Is he face? No, he's just awesome.


----------



## NastyYaffa

This is awesome!


----------



## ByTor

I think reDRagon are heels who get cheered because ROH.

Anyway, my mission to watch every episode of ROH TV in 2015 is still ongoing, but my enthusiasm is beginning to lag.

Fish vs. Strong was pretty much every ROH workrate match ever.

Then they more-or-less rendered the whole Top Prospect Tournament pointless. 

I did like Jay Briscoe/Jacobs but it would have worked a lot better if they had built Jacobs up a bit more. I couldn't buy any of the nearfalls due to Jacobs only winning approximately 2% of his matches since I started following the company again.

Fwiw, my favorite ROH TV matches this year roughly in order are....

1. Dijak vs. Ferrara
2. Ferrara vs. Beer! City! Bruiser!
3. Ciampa vs. Elgin vs. Hanson
4. Bullet Club vs. Alexander/ACH/Sydal

And I'll just do a Random Thoughts post since I'm here.

Best guys in the company (imo) are AJ, Jay Briscoe, Mark Briscoe and the greatly improved Jay Lethal. Then you have the Young Bucks and Kyle O'Reilly on the next tier. And yes, I hate myself for usually enjoying the Young Bucks. O'Reilly totally carries reDRagon and is starting to feel like a big deal.

I don't get Bobby Fish. Roderick Strong is the ROHiest wrestler to ever ROH. ACH and Sydal are fine as high flying babyfaces, but ACH has a ton of heel potential. You heard it here first. Hanson was my man in 2014 but the bloom is off that rose. The Decade did nothing for me until Jacobs' nice match this past week. The Kingdom are kind of like the ROH Bashams but with actual heel heat. Ciampa is hurt. I like how fans actually boo Elgin. Moose is getting better. Alexander is your typical generic ROH guy. I wasn't impressed by Del Rio. The Addiction are phoning it in. I anxiously await the return of Silas Young and I hope RD Evans stays away forever. Romantic Touch is fine as an occasional jobber. Jay Diesel is the pits. Ferrara has quickly grown on me. He's actually really good against bigger guys. ROH desperately needs more Beer City Bruiser. I think that about covers everybody.


----------



## Corey

Mark Briscoe vs. ACH has been signed for Supercard of Honor. I feel like this card is in desperate need for a FUN multi-man match, yet the only person left who doesn't have a match is Matt Sydal. Kinda sucks the roster is so slim for this show compared to all the guys they had on last year's card.

What the hell's Alberto doing this weekend? He just got back from Australia but it seems crazy that he's booked NOWHERE on Wrestlemania weekend...


----------



## DGenerationMC

ByTor said:


> ACH has a ton of heel potential.


UnBOlievable heel potential :bo


----------



## NastyYaffa

Joe's return match vs. ACH from Conquest Tour was pretty damn awesome. (Y) 

Can't wait for Joe vs. Jay :mark:


----------



## Hencheman_21

Based on his recent twitter I think Joe might be staying in RoH a bit longer than some "experts" have said.


----------



## TheDazzler

Winter Warrios Tour in Atlanta- this is wrestling.


----------



## Saintpat

I really don't know how to compare a "house" show like the one in Atlanta to a spectacle like WrestleMania 30 ... but I have to say the show in ATL was the best live show I've ever attended.

Just doesn't get any better, at least in my experience.


----------



## Corey

Michael Elgin has recruited the K.E.S. to take out War Machine:










Be pretty cool if this was on SCOH and not the TV taping.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Michael Elgin has recruited the K.E.S. to take out War Machine


Why does Elgin have a problem with War Machine?

Am I missing something?


----------



## Hencheman_21

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Michael Elgin has recruited the K.E.S. to take out War Machine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be pretty cool if this was on SCOH and not the TV taping.


First this is awesome because it means War Machine is staying together. Second this could be good story line if Elgin plays the "I made you I can destroy you" card like a parent saying "I brought you into this world and I can take you out of it". If they do 6 man matches I would love to see Tomasso team with War Machine once he is cleared to wrestle again.


----------



## Corey

DGenerationMC said:


> Why does Elgin have a problem with War Machine?
> 
> Am I missing something?


I believe it's stemming from Final Battle and then the build for the World Title mach at the Anniversary show.



Hencheman_21 said:


> First this is awesome because it means War Machine is staying together. Second this could be good story line if Elgin plays the "I made you I can destroy you" card like a parent saying "I brought you into this world and I can take you out of it". If they do 6 man matches I would love to see Tomasso team with War Machine once he is cleared to wrestle again.


I'd totally be into that 6-man. Lot of beef in that match.


----------



## Corey

One hell of a star studded tag match:










If anyone notices, these are the exact 6 guys that main evented the Winter Warriors Dayton show.


----------



## Cliffy

this is pretty great, might have to start watching again:


----------



## Fighter Daron

What the fuck? I wanna see that man!!!


----------



## Corey

Yeah, Dalton Castle is quite the character. Had a fun match with Lethal too.

This will be a Tag Team Title match if reDRagon keep the belts:


----------



## LaMelo

That entrance!


----------



## Corey

They're comin!:



> The infrastructure of Ring of Honor is misinformed. There are men in positions of power, men who have been called "icons" and "pioneers" of this company who have perpetuated the idea that "internet popularity" and "ROH loyalty" are more important to success than talent and drive.
> 
> If Ring of Honor is truly committed to the sport of professional wrestling, they should stop the biased treatment given to these athletes and in turn, they must stop discriminating against those athletes who have sacrificed all to succeed in their chosen profession, even to the displeasure of those fans who embrace mediocrity.
> 
> Past Targets... Hanson, ACH, Matt Sydal, etcetera. Internet darlings given preferential treatment and more opportunities while others have been held back and OUT of Ring of Honor.
> 
> Future Targets... Champions. Chosen men given preferential treatment while others have been held back and OUT of Ring of Honor.
> 
> Restated... the champions who reign in Ring of Honor have proven the competition to be inferior.
> 
> These men are not unbeatable.
> 
> Supercard of Honor
> 
> We will make the change needed.
> 
> KRD


I'm tellin ya, we're seeing a title change on Friday.


----------



## KingCrash

Boy I so do not want Matt Taven holding another title, but hopefully the KRD reveal will be worth it. 

Unless somehow Joe planned all this and he's stealing the title from Joe :side:


----------



## malek

What an amazing match Jay and Jimmy had. It was short but sweet. Whole point of Jimmy Jacobs was fixed in just over 10 minutes of that match.

They told the story, and boy how well they did it.

Wouldn't be surprised to see him leaving the company after this.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Oh man I just can't wait for Joe/Jay. :mark: I absolutely LOVE their cage match from 04.


----------



## Corey

I said they needed a fun multi-man match on tonight's card and it looks like they listened:

- 6 MAN MAYHEM

Matt Sydal vs. Tommaso Ciampa vs. Moose vs. Cedric Alexander vs. Caprice Coleman vs. Andrew Everett


----------



## Leon Knuckles

So I just found out SUPERCARD OF HONOR is not an iPPV. What the fuck? I was looking forward to this all week!
:cry
:cry
:cry
:gameover


----------



## Corey

Yeah, they're definitely missing out on some good money by not doing iPPV for this one. It's a shame.


----------



## KingCrash

I can see them being hesitant because of their history and that if the stream messed up everyone would lose their minds. They should be able to do next day VOD instead of offering it up sometime next week.


----------



## Hencheman_21

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I'd totally be into that 6-man. Lot of beef in that match.


Exactly plus it works with Tomasso's current story line with his potential "face" turn. I see him and Elgin having some unfinished business.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Elgin is fighting Mark Briscoe.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Spoiler: Supercard of Honor SPOILERS



Jimmy Jacobs had his last ROH match last night. After the match Lacey comes out to embrace Jimmy and The Ballad of Lacey plays while Jimmy says goodbye.











:jose


----------



## Hencheman_21

Dark day. I would rather see Jimmy in TNA but I would prefer he stayed in RoH then go to WWE. Hopefully they do not stifle him and really let him use his imagination.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I thought Lacey was dead.

Expected Jimmy to get hung upside down from a cable with his blood splattering over the mat, but that was a good way for Jimmy to go out too.

Trying to get off my ass and get his DVD before they run out, if ever. Gonna be VERY interesting to see how he fits into WWE's corporate structure because we all know Jimmy Jacob's kinda out there. At least he has some friends wanting for him there


----------



## El Capitan

Hencheman_21 said:


> Dark day. I would rather see Jimmy in TNA but I would prefer he stayed in RoH then go to WWE. Hopefully they do not stifle him and really let him use his imagination.


Why would he go to a dying company rather than have fun with his longtime friends in WWE?


----------



## Corey

Kinda disappointed by the Supercard of Honor results, honestly. Expecting something bigger to go down. Oh well.


----------



## USAUSA1

ROH is dying? Sinclair stopped the bleeding awhile back.


----------



## Corey

I believe he was referring to TNA.


----------



## Louaja89

NastyYaffa said:


> Spoiler: Supercard of Honor SPOILERS
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Jacobs had his last ROH match last night. After the match Lacey comes out to embrace Jimmy and The Ballad of Lacey plays while Jimmy says goodbye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :jose


Lacey :surprise::surprise: 
The memories .:crying::crying:


----------



## Hencheman_21

El Capitan said:


> Why would he go to a dying company rather than have fun with his longtime friends in WWE?


Hey I did not say it was best for him. I just said *I* wanted him to go there. Lord knows they could use his mind. And as long as he can do what he wants and have fun then for sure WWE is the best option. But if they stifle him and do not let him work with his friends it is a matter of money over being able to do what you want. He made the right choice for himself no doubt about it. Just would have made ME much happier if he signed with TNA...or stayed in RoH.


----------



## richyque

NastyYaffa said:


> Spoiler: Supercard of Honor SPOILERS
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Jacobs had his last ROH match last night. After the match Lacey comes out to embrace Jimmy and The Ballad of Lacey plays while Jimmy says goodbye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :jose


ROH now a days is just an unofficial WWE developmental just like ecw was in their dying days, sad that ROH is going to lose the Brisco's next. 

Sucks that wwe has to raid their talent and pass it off as a good thing for all of wrestling.


----------



## USAUSA1

Glad too see ROH almost double their January and February attendance numbers compared to two years ago. They're actually growing


----------



## Hencheman_21

Other than the main event this past weekends episode was rather blah. Unusual for RoH lately so not gonna worry. 

One question, when did Stokely Hathaway become friendly with Moose? I mean was his acting like he did not like Moose just part of a swerve or did Veda make him place nice or what. I missed the switch unless there was no official switch and it just happened.


----------



## Corey

An article on 411Mania said the lineups have been set for the NJPW shows and talent will be announced starting tomorrow.

:mark:


----------



## Cliffy

dalton castle has signed a contract with ROH and turned down TNA


----------



## DemBoy

richyque said:


> ROH now a days is just an unofficial WWE developmental just like ecw was in their dying days, sad that ROH is going to lose the Brisco's next.
> 
> Sucks that wwe has to raid their talent and pass it off as a good thing for all of wrestling.


It is a good thing for wrestling since it allows new guys to reach the top. The Briscoes have done everything they could've done in ROH, so its time for them to move on and let new stars take their places.


----------



## GoodOldKj

Thom Yorke said:


> dalton castle has signed a contract with ROH and turned down TNA



Awesome! Loved his act a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Vårmakos

The Decade could really use Roddy again. Whitmer alone is a bore.


----------



## Corey

Lethal vs. O'Reilly for the TV Title in Minnesota on April 25th. And this:










Love to see him face Alberto is he's somehow on the shows. O'Reilly or Strong would be nice choices too.



Vårmakos said:


> The Decade could really use Roddy again. Whitmer alone is a bore.


Seriously. Adam Page needs more exposure at least. Whitmer is so dull.


----------



## DGenerationMC

DENIAL BAY-BAY!


----------



## Hencheman_21

Vårmakos said:


> The Decade could really use Roddy again. Whitmer alone is a bore.


But they have the king of charisma Adam Page. He just oozes personality and lmao man I could not do that with a straight face. Truth is with Jimmy gone unless some new blood comes in the Decade needs to end.


----------



## Even Flow

DGenerationMC said:


> DENIAL BAY-BAY!


Adam Cole BAYBAY :mark:


----------



## Louaja89

DGenerationMC said:


> DENIAL BAY-BAY!


How fucking awesome is this guy ? I can't get enough of him .


----------



## Gretchen

Louaja89 said:


> How fucking awesome is this guy ? I can't get enough of him .


One of the last true heels left in the business. Always in character slaying it with a shit eating grin. The guy never quits.


----------



## Louaja89

Superkick said:


> One of the last true heels left in the business. Always in character slaying it with a shit eating grin. The guy never quits.


Agreed , love his heel antics . He is the future of this business for sure.


----------



## Corey

I REALLY hope Cole gets healthy in time for the New Japan shows. Idk what his exact injury was or what the timetable for recovery is, but he's been out for 3 and a half months now and if they stop booking Alberto & Joe, I'm gonna need some Adam Cole in my life to fill the void.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I think as soon as Cole heals up, WWE will snag him up.

I would like to see a love triangle storyline with him, Maria & Bennett. Other than that, there's nothing else I'd like Cole to do in ROH.


----------



## Louaja89

DGenerationMC said:


> I think as soon as Cole heals up, WWE will snag him up.
> 
> I would like to see a love triangle storyline with him, Maria & Bennett. Other than that, there's nothing else I'd like Cole to do in ROH.


Who would be the heel ?


----------



## DGenerationMC

Louaja89 said:


> Who would be the heel ?


Hopefully an epic double turn. Maria turns on Bennett in favor of Cole, but it's revealed that it was a scam to screw over Cole. Give it a year and you have the best feud in ROH since Steen-Generico.

Very ambitious, but I think it'd be worth it cause ROH just doesn't have great, emotional feuds anymore.


----------



## Louaja89

DGenerationMC said:


> Hopefully an epic double turn. Maria turns on Bennett in favor of Cole, but it's revealed that it was a scam to screw over Cole. Give it a year and you have the best feud in ROH since Steen-Generico.
> 
> Very ambitious, but I think it'd be worth it cause ROH just doesn't have great, emotional feuds anymore.


Bennett being face for the time being would be really weird but it definitely has potential ; however I think that in one year Cole is in NXT .


----------



## DGenerationMC

Louaja89 said:


> Bennett being face for the time being would be really weird but it definitely has potential ; however I think that in one year Cole is in NXT .


Yeah, that's why I said it was ambitious. When The Kingdom got together, I thought it was heading towards a Cole/Maria/Bennett love triangle. Didn't like how Taven got into The Kingdom either. Could've had him feud with Bennett and end up being their bitch boy against his will or something to gain sympathy/give a shit about him.

I've haven't seen anything big at all from Bennett in the 5 years he's been there. I mean I guess the Piledriver feud with Steen counts but that's it. Not his fault, though.


----------



## Saintpat

I think I may have posted this sentiment before, but one of the things I love about ROH is that I feel compelled to boo the heels (even the ones I like) and cheer the babyfaces.

That's not always the case these days, and it's one of the reasons I can't get enough of ROH.

And Adam Cole (Bay-Bay) is Exhibit A. Big fan, but I absolutely hate him without reservation when he's in a match, if that makes sense.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Saintpat said:


> I think I may have posted this sentiment before, but one of the things I love about ROH is that I feel compelled to boo the heels (even the ones I like) and cheer the babyfaces.
> 
> That's not always the case these days, and it's one of the reasons I can't get enough of ROH.
> 
> And Adam Cole (Bay-Bay) is Exhibit A. Big fan, but I absolutely hate him without reservation when he's in a match, if that makes sense.


Same here.

I really like Cole, but he's such a douche that I have to go along. Most WWE guys can't even compel me to do that. Usually, I'd just sit there and laugh but Cole makes me hate his fucking guts and shout obscenities.


----------



## USAUSA1

I thought Cole signed a 3 year deal with ROH?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Saintpat said:


> I think I may have posted this sentiment before, but one of the things I love about ROH is that I feel compelled to boo the heels (even the ones I like) and cheer the babyfaces.
> 
> That's not always the case these days, and it's one of the reasons I can't get enough of ROH.
> 
> And Adam Cole (Bay-Bay) is Exhibit A. Big fan, but I absolutely hate him without reservation when he's in a match, if that makes sense.





DGenerationMC said:


> Same here.
> 
> I really like Cole, but he's such a douche that I have to go along. Most WWE guys can't even compel me to do that. Usually, I'd just sit there and laugh but Cole makes me hate his fucking guts and shout obscenities.


You guys have nailed this point and stated it perfectly. Adam Cole plays it perfectly and ROH really does a good job of presenting"booable " heels. Def, one of my favorite wrestling shows going.


----------



## Gretchen

I feel like Jay Briscoe is in the wrong company. Best promo and most compelling character in the company as well as a really good worker yet he still gets mixed reactions if not more boos than cheers at PPVs.


----------



## Natecore

DGenerationMC said:


> Hopefully an epic double turn. Maria turns on Bennett in favor of Cole, but it's revealed that it was a scam to screw over Cole. Give it a year and you have the best feud in ROH since Steen-Generico.
> 
> Very ambitious, but I think it'd be worth it cause ROH just doesn't have great, emotional feuds anymore.


Maria and Bennett's marriage is a kayfabe killer on this one. It'd be a huuuuuuuge stretch to believe any of it. Cole would look like an absolute idiot.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Anyone see the results of the latest show?

I'm just befuddled right now.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

^
Unfortunately. Poor Sabin. Here comes another forced 'BUZZ, GUYS!!!!!111' angle that no one will care about.

My God.... Fucking Delirious............


----------



## Dangerous K

Extremely disappointing to say the least with that reveal, I care not one jot.


----------



## richyque

I just read the spoilers from san Antonio tv taping at the shrine auditorium 700 fans with comps included, whats up with all the former tna guys and new japan running roh? 

I see even with all the old tna stars and new japan stars roh cant break a 1,000 paid.


----------



## Corey

richyque said:


> I see even with all the old tna stars and new japan stars roh cant break a 1,000 paid.


It just depends on the venue. They drew over 1,000 for the Atlanta and Chicago shows this year. Anniversary Show in Vegas looked full too. Sold out in Milwaukee and California for SCOH. They're doing well these days, honestly.

SABIN in ROH I can get behind. We'll see how the story goes. I'm glad to see a change though.


----------



## Louaja89

That's the KRD right there ? Those 3 guys ? How dissapointing !!


----------



## Fighter Daron

Superkick said:


> I feel like Jay Briscoe is in the wrong company. Best promo and most compelling character in the company as well as a really good worker yet he still gets mixed reactions if not more boos than cheers at PPVs.


The fans that boo him might be gay.


----------



## Vårmakos

It's worth mentioning that ..


Spoiler



Bennett and Taven are now the IWGP Tag Champions.


----------



## Louaja89

Vårmakos said:


> It's worth mentioning that ..
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Bennett and Taven are now the IWGP Tag Champions.


It happened at Invasion Attack ?


----------



## KingCrash

Also:



Spoiler:  



Baretta & Romero are the Jr. Tag Champs after beating The Bucks. Guarantee 90% of The Kingdom's win can be placed on Maria.





richyque said:


> I see even with all the old tna stars and new japan stars roh cant break a 1,000 paid.


At least people pay to see their tv tapings. Enough of that.


Sabin in ROH is fine, don't know if I like how he got there. Still better than that Corino/Whitmer match staring us in the face.


----------



## El Capitan

I wonder when they'll start the final Briscoe/Cole program in ROH?


----------



## USAUSA1

People still want a Briscoe/Cole program?


----------



## El Capitan

USAUSA1 said:


> People still want a Briscoe/Cole program?


It's a good rivalry and Cole is the most logical person for Jay to drop the title to before leaving


----------



## Last Chancery

El Capitan said:


> It's a good rivalry and Cole is the most logical person for Jay to drop the title to before leaving


What about Lethal? Him and Briscoe have been butting heads for months now, and Lethal seems past the TV Title. He's held it for over a year and 26 defenses now, or something like that.


----------



## USAUSA1

Lethal as World champion under his current character would open more people eyes to his greatness.


----------



## DGenerationMC

People are booing Jay Briscoe? That's news to me.

I know he doesn't get the loudest reactions on a regular basis, but had no idea he got booed.


----------



## Hencheman_21

Hencheman_21 said:


> First this is awesome because it means War Machine is staying together. Second this could be good story line if Elgin plays the "I made you I can destroy you" card like a parent saying "I brought you into this world and I can take you out of it". If they do 6 man matches I would love to see Tomasso team with War Machine once he is cleared to wrestle again.


Called it.

Good show this week. Just wish War Machine had come in and destroyed the other team quicker. But still an impressive win. Soon as they finish with Elgin they need to go after the Tag Titles. Funny how RoH keeps name dropping Taz.


----------



## Even Flow

Anyone read what happened over the weekend? If not, spoiler alert



Spoiler



The Addiction are ROH Tag Champs. Chris Sabin is in ROH now, and all 3 are members of the KOD


----------



## Gretchen

DGenerationMC said:


> People are booing Jay Briscoe? That's news to me.
> 
> I know he doesn't get the loudest reactions on a regular basis, but had no idea he got booed.


He got boos when fighting Samoa Joe. And Adam Cole was sort of cheered over him with some boos it seemed at Final Battle. I'd expect as solid a performer as Jay to get more positive reactions.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Superkick said:


> I'd expect as solid a performer as Jay to get more positive reactions.


Now I do agree with that. He's been a top singles guy for a while now and he hasn't got those THUNDEROUS reactions like previous top guys had. I mean like Dragon, Punk, Joe, Homicide, etc. 

Guys just haven't gotten that connection with the fans like they used to. The last guy I can remember with that connection is Steen and before him was Nigel & Dragon when they left.


----------



## wonder goat

I watched ROH this past weekend for the first time in awhile and quite enjoyed it. I'll have to make it habit to remember to watch it each week now.


----------



## KingCrash

But as we all know, Jay's been there since day one. He's had great reactions in the past but there have also been times when honestly The Briscoes could have taken a break and the fans would have cheered. And look who he was fighting. Samoa Joe making a return and Adam Cole who some would love to have seen win the title again. Probably would be that way against Styles if they even have a title match. 

Plus for Steen's last run you have to remember it was a combination of fans wanting Steen back, Davey and his style out of the title picture and general hatred for Cornette's style.


----------



## Gretchen

DGenerationMC said:


> Now I do agree with that. He's been a top singles guy for a while now and he hasn't got those THUNDEROUS reactions like previous top guys had. I mean like Dragon, Punk, Joe, Homicide, etc.
> 
> Guys just haven't gotten that connection with the fans like they used to. The last guy I can remember with that connection is Steen and before him was Nigel & Dragon when they left.


Which is a shame. Because Jay Briscoe to me is in a way this generation's Steve Austin. Or the closest thing to it.



KingCrash said:


> But as we all know, Jay's been there since day one. He's had great reactions in the past but there have also been times when honestly The Briscoes could have taken a break and the fans would have cheered. And look who he was fighting. Samoa Joe making a return and Adam Cole who some would love to have seen win the title again. Probably would be that way against Styles if they even have a title match.
> 
> Plus for Steen's last run you have to remember it was a combination of fans wanting Steen back, Davey and his style out of the title picture and general hatred for Cornette's style.


In essence, it seems like he gets lukewarm reactions pretty often akin to that of a transitional or placeholder champ. I don't really get the Adam Cole thing considering he was the champ not too long ago and Jay was just getting started. Guess it's just the fact that Cole is so popular.

Cole played the heel perfectly in that feud. He wasn't the _cool_ heel like CM Punk may have come off at times in WWE, he was being a hateable little shit. Perfect set up to cheer Jay and boo Cole. To me, it boils down to the ROH crowd being excessively smarky.


----------



## KingCrash

Well part of it is again Jay being there so long some of the long-term fans want someone else and some like Cole because he's a good wrestler,plus people thought Cole was supposed to get the belt at FB anyway. This is ROH, where great matches about 75% of the time trumps face/heel dynamics (hence reDRagon being loved) so it more or less comes down to where they are and who the fans like more regardless of the story.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Yeah it is a shame. Really ever since Danielson & Nigel left, Steen has been the only guy to have that classic, emotional relationship with the ROH fans.

Anytime a guy like Black, Davey, Jay or even Cole has come along and gotten hot, it's just been as a Flavor of the Year kinda thing until they get snagged up by a bigger company.

We got guys like Lethal & O'Reilly coming up as great candidates to lead ROH in the next 5 years but I don't look at them like I did Danielson or Steen. They're great performers no doubt and rightfully should be leading the company into the future but there's not a real emotional connection. I mean if and/or when AJ wins the ROH Title and once Cole leaves, I'll have no reason to check out ROH other than the occasionally Young Bucks appearance.

It fucking sucks


----------



## Leon Knuckles

I hate being 1 week behind the rest of you guys. ROH needs to upload episodes the next day, not the next week! :cry :cry :cry


----------



## Fighter Daron

Superkick said:


> Which is a shame. Because Jay Briscoe to me is in a way this generation's Steve Austin. Or the closest thing to it.


What the fuck, man? I expect this to be an hyperbole.


----------



## Gretchen

Fighter Daron said:


> What the fuck, man? I expect this to be an hyperbole.


I'm not saying he's as good as Austin. But character wise as well as the way he carries himself, he very much is this generation's variant of him.


----------



## Corey

Briscoes vs. War Machine in Minnesota. Should be quite the slugfest. Not sure if that or Lethal/O'Reilly will main event (unless they have something bigger planned still)


----------



## Groovemachine

So what did people think of Joe/O'Reilly this week? I thought it was fine; much like the other recent ROH Joe matches, Joe looks awesome but his opponents look a bit bush league. The distinction between someone truly 'great' like Joe and the current crop of indy names is glaringly apparent, to me at least. ACH, Elgin and O'Reilly (those are the Joe matches I've seen so far) all seem to lack the in-ring presence of a Samoa Joe. Hopefully his stint in the company can rub off on them at the very least.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Groovemachine said:


> So what did people think of Joe/O'Reilly this week? I thought it was fine; much like the other recent ROH Joe matches, Joe looks awesome but his opponents look a bit bush league. The distinction between someone truly 'great' like Joe and the current crop of indy names is glaringly apparent, to me at least. ACH, Elgin and O'Reilly (those are the Joe matches I've seen so far) all seem to lack the in-ring presence of a Samoa Joe. Hopefully his stint in the company can rub off on them at the very least.


ACH is the fuckin man though. Please turn him heel.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Leon Knuckles said:


> ACH is the fuckin man though. Please turn him heel.


He can be the black, athletic Bo Dallas.

:bo


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Nah, he can be like the evil Green Ranger.


----------



## DGenerationMC

DOCUMENTARY, BAY-BAY!


----------



## Corey

Joe vs. O'Reilly & AJ vs. Mark Briscoe were rock solid main events the last couple weeks. You don't need to go out of your way to see either of them, but it's good tv wrestling. *** for both and Joe/Kyle would've been better had the crowd not been so dead.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Groovemachine said:


> So what did people think of Joe/O'Reilly this week? I thought it was fine; much like the other recent ROH Joe matches, Joe looks awesome but his opponents look a bit bush league. The distinction between someone truly 'great' like Joe and the current crop of indy names is glaringly apparent, to me at least. ACH, Elgin and O'Reilly (those are the Joe matches I've seen so far) all seem to lack the in-ring presence of a Samoa Joe. Hopefully his stint in the company can rub off on them at the very least.


I thought O'Reilly/Joe was pretty good. I think it wasn't nowhere near as great as the awesome match vs. ACH, but still a good match. Enjoyed it.

I have no idea if Joe is leaving ROH or something, but I would really like to see Joe vs. Fish. I think that would rule.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

WAR MACHINE IS BACK! :mark: (Yeah, I know I'm a week late. :lmao)

Elgin continues to be an idiot. :fpalm

Briscoe talks about listening to Jadakiss back in the day. :lol

ACH goating like usual. :mark: "You think you're hot stuff, dontchya?" Looking forward to a feud between ACH and The Decade.

Styles music is sick. :trips9


----------



## Leon Knuckles

NastyYaffa said:


> I thought O'Reilly/Joe was pretty good. I think it wasn't nowhere near as great as the awesome match vs. ACH, but still a good match. Enjoyed it.
> 
> I have no idea if Joe is leaving ROH or something, but I would really like to see Joe vs. Fish. I think that would rule.


I support Samoa Joe vs Bobby Fish. In fact, I support anything Fish-related.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Leon Knuckles said:


> In fact, I support anything Fish-related.












Even his white jeans?


----------



## Leon Knuckles

DGenerationMC said:


> Even his white jeans?


:deandre


----------



## Leon Knuckles

DGenerationMC said:


> DOCUMENTARY, BAY-BAY!


:bow

This was really great. Young Adam Cole is a smart man. Very real. Spoken straight from the heart. I loved how he was talking bout the importance of putting another guy over. Cole knows the business inside and out. God bless him. :mark:


----------



## Gretchen

Leon Knuckles said:


> Styles music is sick. :trips9


Agreed, it's the jam. My favorite theme in wrestling today. It's supposedly based on this song, which is decent.






What I find a bit odd is how Styles wrestles on episodes of ROHTV yet he barely shows up on PPV. Maybe because they don't have any program for him. Or maybe something contractual. Who knows.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Leon Knuckles said:


> :bow
> 
> This was really great. Young Adam Cole is a smart man. Very real. Spoken straight from the heart. I loved how he was talking bout the importance of putting another guy over. Cole knows the business inside and out. God bless him. :mark:


Totally agree.

That guy might be the most well put together pro wrestler I've ever seen. Wise beyond his years with such an outstanding attitude, he could run for office much less wrestle for the WWE. He's a 25 year old indy wrestler and better at media than anyone on WWE's roster. Looks like a star, carries himself like a star......Adam Cole is a star.

If WWE can't solve their dilemma in successfully finding John Cena's successor in the next year or two with Reigns and Rollins, I'll bet money that Cole is the next face of WWE and pro wrestling in general. Sky's the limit.





Alright, I'm done kissing his ass.


----------



## LaMelo

Adam Cole really is Awesome.


----------



## Hencheman_21

Adam Cole......BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABY!!!!


----------



## richyque

DGenerationMC said:


> Even his white jeans?


I'm a tna mark, but man im a huge reddragon fan and i watch roh on streams just for these guys.


----------



## Natecore

Geeze, I wish these two geeks Kelly and Cole would shut up. Their poor dub is killing the match.


----------



## Gretchen

It's the time of year where ROH is getting great again. The cross over with New Japan is coming up and it's exciting to say the least. We're gonna get to see Jay Briscoe, Adam Cole, reDRagon, the Addiction, and Jay Lethal face off against the likes of Swagsuke, Okada, Tanahashi, AJ Styles, and Naito. Seriously salivating at the thought. 

Some great shows coming up with a big time feel with real quality wrestling. Can't wait.


----------



## Dub J

It's sad that a show featuring Liger vs. Lethal and Jay vs. Joe was presented in such a horrid fashion. Essentially having voiceover commentary and holding the event in what looked to be the back of a factory or something with no screen or much/any of the usual set was depressing to watch. Even the ring looked like a back-up. I loved the matches but the production quality really made the show feel awkward.

Not to mention Lethal didn't have Truth Martini at ringside and Corino wasn't on commentary. It really felt like they just threw this show together on a whim. All this detracted a bit away from what should have been huge matches.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Just saw The Briscoes do a commercial about Beta Prostate.



My life is complete. Nothing beats Lethal's knee pain commercials, but my life is complete.


----------



## Hencheman_21

What can I say about this weeks show that has not already been said. From the great matches, to the poor dub, to Briscoe giving the 2 fingers up in the fight against prostate issues. Only thing I can add is it is sad the opening match this week will probably be better than the main event next week. Oh and for the people not digging what James Storm is doing in TNA it seems he has a supporter in Joe as he said the Revolution is alive and well lol.


----------



## LaMelo

DGenerationMC said:


> Just saw The Briscoes do a commercial about Beta Prostate.
> 
> 
> 
> My life is complete. Nothing beats Lethal's knee pain commercials, but my life is complete.


It is Awesome.


----------



## Cliffy

Mark & Jay have signed new 2 year deals


----------



## DGenerationMC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/588374806304792576
RUINED HIS DAY, BAY-BAY!












Bitch.


----------



## richyque

Thom Yorke said:


> Mark & Jay have signed new 2 year deals


Very nice i hope adam cole is next cause its not right that wwe comes in and just takes their talent, very good news for roh.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Dub J said:


> It's sad that a show featuring Liger vs. Lethal and Jay vs. Joe was presented in such a horrid fashion. Essentially having voiceover commentary and holding the event in what looked to be the back of a factory or something with no screen or much/any of the usual set was depressing to watch. Even the ring looked like a back-up. I loved the matches but the production quality really made the show feel awkward.
> 
> Not to mention Lethal didn't have Truth Martini at ringside and Corino wasn't on commentary. It really felt like they just threw this show together on a whim. All this detracted a bit away from what should have been huge matches.


I had the same thought when I was watching SOH. I bet the reason is because it wasn't a PPV event, so they slacked in production. The arena was small. It looked like a high school gym. The ring was plain. I totally get where you're coming from. Since it's a DVD project, it's straight money for ROH once fans buy the DVD. In my opinion, they shouldn't do this. I was hyped for this card. They should have made it an iPPV and put more effort in the production.


----------



## KingCrash

DGenerationMC said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/588374806304792576


Boy, I hear you Adam.


----------



## richyque

Source: Pwinsider.com

– Court Bauer is reportedly no longer working with ROH. It is believed that his departure happened prior to the WrestleMania weekend.

– Adam Cole is reportedly locked into a long-term with ROH, and rumors that his contract is ending soon are not true. Cole is currently rehabbing from shoulder surgery.


– ROH will have a presence in Dallas, Texas during WrestleMania next year. The location for their planned live event(s) remains to be seen.


----------



## DGenerationMC

richyque said:


> Source: Pwinsider.com
> 
> – Adam Cole is reportedly locked into a long-term with ROH, and rumors that his contract is ending soon are not true. Cole is currently rehabbing from shoulder surgery.


----------



## Corey

The card for next week's show in Minnesota:



> *ROH World TV Championship*
> Jay Lethal (c) w/ Truth Martini vs Kyle O'Reilly
> 
> The Briscoes vs War Machine
> 
> Adam Page vs ACH
> 
> ODB will be in action
> 
> Roderick Strong vs Silas Young
> 
> Bobby Fish vs. Ariya Daivari
> 
> "Unbreakable" Michael Elgin vs. Caprice Coleman


Meh.


----------



## LaMelo

That doesn't look that exciting to me either.


----------



## SAMCRO

Zayniac said:


> That doesn't look that exciting to me either.


Yeah i agree, O'Reilly vs Lethal is the only thing i want to see but even then you know O'Reilly's losing.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

So last week's ROH show consisted of the two main event matches from Supercard of Honor (Lethal/Liger and Briscoe/Joe). What the hell? Why did they do this?
:cry


----------



## KingCrash

I'm surprised they didn't show more matches to get another week of Road Rage episodes out of SOH. With ROH's taping schedule they have open dates where if they didn't show matches from events then they wouldn't be airing anything.


----------



## Hencheman_21

KingCrash said:


> I'm surprised they didn't show more matches to get another week of Road Rage episodes out of SOH. With ROH's taping schedule they have open dates where if they didn't show matches from events then they wouldn't be airing anything.


If that is true expect a "best of" or a "look back" special. That or a show to promote upcoming PPV and/or iPPV


----------



## Corey

Watched what I wanted to see from last month's Chicago show. Really enjoyed Joe vs. Elgin, more so than the other two matches Joe had prior to this. I think it helped that I felt like I was seeing a true HEAVYWEIGHT battle and it was tough to take ACH & O'Reilly as serious challengers against him, but either way I really liked it. Some brutal strikes & sweet head drops. *** 1/2 for that. 

Tag Title instant reward and/or Tag Title match (reDRagon vs. RPG Vice) was really fun. RPG looked like serious challengers and the crowd was into it. *** 1/4 there. Good undercard match between Jacobs & ACH (***). Skimmed through the 4-way and Briscoe/Silas. Both seemed solid but unspectacular. Skipped Lethal/Compton because it got awful reviews and I didn't care about it to begin with.

I have enough interest to wanna watch Supercard of Honor in its entirety but I'm not sure if I can bare that awful dubbed over commentary for 2 and a half hours. I guess we'll see...


----------



## USAUSA1

Jay Lethal is the new Ric Flair.


----------



## DGenerationMC

USAUSA1 said:


> Jay Lethal is the new Ric Flair.


----------



## Dub J

The Fish Tank was the best thing on this week's show. Dalton Castle has started to grow on me. Too bad he couldn't go over Dijak. I think he (Castle) very well could be the most entertaining wrestler in the world right now.


----------



## Fighter Daron

USAUSA1 said:


> Jay Lethal is the new Ric Flair.


Uhm...no, he's not.


----------



## USAUSA1

Fighter Daron said:


> Uhm...no, he's not.


His character is inspire by Ric Flair. Even the way he hold the belt.


----------



## Fighter Daron

USAUSA1 said:


> His character is inspire by Ric Flair. Even the way he hold the belt.


Yeah, maybe Mason Ryan was inspired by Hulk Hogan, but you know.


----------



## USAUSA1

Except Jay Lethal actually delivers where Mason Ryan doesn't. The fishtank segment was all Ric Flair minus the strut.


----------



## Dub J

Bobby Fish's Masters of the Universe reference was awesome. lol


----------



## LaMelo

USAUSA1 said:


> Except Jay Lethal actually delivers where Mason Ryan doesn't. The fishtank segment was all Ric Flair minus the strut.


No doubt about that.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Jay Lethal = the black Ric Flair


----------



## Ruck_Fules

War of the Worlds Night 1 and 2 card has me pumped for it. Wish it was on iPPV. I would love to support the company both nights.

On a side note, you think there is any chance that Bobby Fish could actually beat Jay Briscoe? Briscoe has been billed as undefeated in singles for X amount of days/months (what have you) and then you have Fish talking about how he is the last man to do it. Think it is smart to put the title on Fish?


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

Cards look really fun, will definitely be checking them out when they are released, would definitely buy them if they were iPPVs

I am fully converted by Jay Briscoe and am actually loving him as champion, I've never been a massive fan of his but the more I see him the more I like him

Really interested to see where they take the title after him, I'm honestly shocked they haven't put it on AJ yet, I know he isn't on every show but still him being a dual champion would be pretty cool and it could lead to more Bullet Club which is always a good thing


----------



## Hencheman_21

This past weekends episode was better than expected. Main event was actually pretty good. I liked it more than I thought I would.

But for me the highlight was the War Machines squash match. THAT is what I been talking about. Just destroy some jabronis. The whole way the match played out was perfect. WM showing respect, one of the jabronis does the same but the other shows his ass to the world and disrespects Rowe. So Rowe kills him and lets Hanson finish the chump. And they do not take it out on the other guy as faces should handle it. Just a piece of art.

One thing I was confused about was why Rowe's and to a lesser extent Hanson's beards were all sparkly. Then it hit me. While the boys were getting ready for their match and working out their beards decided to go hang out at a strip club. When your beards are that good of friends you know you are destined for gold.


----------



## LaMelo

I haven't watched in awhile. Did they ever show who the masked men were?


----------



## Corey

Zayniac said:


> I haven't watched in awhile. Did they ever show who the masked men were?


It's known by most folks on the net but it hasn't actually been televised yet. Probably next week. Guess I'll spoiler tag it for ya:



Spoiler: KRD



It's Daniels, Kazarian, and Chris Sabin. The Addiction beat reDRagon for the Tag Titles at the TV tapings.


----------



## LaMelo

Thanks man! It sounds like it may be a good time to tune back in.


----------



## El Capitan

I wish Jay came out sooner and saved us from Lethal's awful promo skills.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Awesome episode. :mark: It was a promofest, but I still loved it. Donovan Dijak is the fuckin man.


----------



## Rah

I'm trying to get back into indy wrestling and RoH seems my best bet of the bunch. Not keen on going back months to catch up on storylines (a few weeks is okay) so is the programme accessible for a first time viewer of the current product or do I need to wait for the major storylines to wrap up? Won't be watching for match quality, I just need a wrestling show that's fun and I can waste time on.

Also, is Adam Cole still a big deal? I noticed Adam Page seemed awfully familiar to his style in a recent RoH promo.


----------



## Corey

Rah said:


> I'm trying to get back into indy wrestling and RoH seems my best bet of the bunch. Not keen on going back months to catch up on storylines (a few weeks is okay) so is the programme accessible for a first time viewer of the current product or do I need to wait for the major storylines to wrap up? Won't be watching for match quality, I just need a wrestling show that's fun and I can waste time on.
> 
> Also, is Adam Cole still a big deal? I noticed Adam Page seemed awfully familiar to his style in a recent RoH promo.


I would say right now is the best time to jump in. This past week's episode was the first one from the latest tapings so it's basically a fresh start. There's really no major storylines going right now because they were all wrapped up at the anniversary show last month. Soon we're going to see the reveal of the KRD, which was a group of red-masked men who would interfere in random tag matches and no one knew why. They would also emulate the Kingdom's moves (Cole, Bennett, and Taven), so that's something to look out for next week I believe. 

I personally don't watch the show as a whole on a weekly basis just because there's SO much wrestling out there right now and I can't watch all of it. I pick and choose my segments and matches based on who I enjoy. They seemed to have developed into a show that's worth a watch every week but I really never feel like there's any GREAT matches on the show. The main event is almost always a solid contest but nothing to go out of your way to see. I'd say there's been 2-3 this year that I would personally go back and watch sometime.

And yes, Adam Cole is still a big deal. He's recovering from shoulder surgery in December (almost fully recovered) and the angle they were running with him was that he would refuse to speak. He'd come out and put the headset on for commentary and just not say anything until he finally broke his silence on Youtube to make it apparent that he WASN'T a part of the KRD, because if he was then the Kingdom would be Tag Champions (from Supercard of Honor).

You're coming back at a great time with ROH/New Japan joint shows next month and the Best in the World PPV in June. You just missed out on El Patron and Joe's mini-runs though, but oh well. I know you said you aren't really watching for match quality, but if you want I have a list of everything I've liked from them this year (basically everything I've rated *** 1/4 or higher).

And btw, the show is easily accessible. It airs over the weekend but every Thursday they put it up for everyone on their website here: http://rohwrestling.com/tv/current


----------



## DGenerationMC

I feel like I'm about to die because Dalton Castle is literally blowing my mind.




Holy fuck. I haven't seen an ROH crowd so lively for somebody like that in YEARS.


----------



## RDEvans

Shit I need to watch ROH again, do they still upload older weeks episodes on their site or is that for Ringside members only?


----------



## Hencheman_21

Dalton Castle knows how to play the effeminate character the right way. Instead of just getting under the skin of his opponent he makes sure to use the uneasiness of his opponent to his advantage. Like the way he got Dijak angry so he rushed at Castle and Castle used that momentum against Dijak. It is something Adonis did back in the day and some of the effeminate characters over the years since have not which hurt them. I also like how Castle can actually hold his own. Long as he can evolve as time goes on he should have a long successful career.


----------



## LaMelo

RDEvans said:


> Shit I need to watch ROH again, do they still upload older weeks episodes on their site or is that for Ringside members only?


You can watch it a week behind without paying them anything. I'm not really sure about the large archive though.


----------



## Corey

Despite a card that looked weak on paper with almost zero meaningful matches and no promotion, looks like they still drew a solid crowd in Hopkins tonight:










Arik Cannon worked the show too. I have no idea what shape he's in right now, but that sounds pretty cool.

Here's the result from the main event, which sounds like it got pretty crazy:


Spoiler: Main event result



ROH World TV Championship
Jay Lethal vs Kyle O’Reilly went to a time limit draw
– the crowd wanted five more minutes as O’Reilly had Lethal almost at the point of tapping
– post match Jay Briscoe cam out and made a match for the World title. Lethal came back out and hits both men with the TV title causing a DQ. Lethal gets a table to put Briscoe through but Bobby Fish chases him out. Martini goes for the dive, nuts himself on the turnbuckle. ODB dived onto Martini but the table didn’t break so they leaned it against the corner and Jay speared him through it


----------



## speedkills

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I know you said you aren't really watching for match quality, but if you want I have a list of everything I've liked from them this year (basically everything I've rated *** 1/4 or higher).
> 
> And btw, the show is easily accessible. It airs over the weekend but every Thursday they put it up for everyone on their website here: http://rohwrestling.com/tv/current


I was a diehard ROH fan for years but stopped getting their shows around 2012, I follow results somewhat but that's it. I am looking to jump in and see what I've missed so I for one would be interested in checking out that list of yours.

And if you or anybody has a few minutes, could you let me know what some of the absolute best/must see shows and or matches have been since early-mid 2012? 
I've read the rave reviews for the NJPW shows last May but haven't watched them even though I'm a Puro fan. Has there been anything on that level in the past couple years?


----------



## Corey

speedkills said:


> I was a diehard ROH fan for years but stopped getting their shows around 2012, I follow results somewhat but that's it. I am looking to jump in and see what I've missed so I for one would be interested in checking out that list of yours.
> 
> And if you or anybody has a few minutes, could you let me know what some of the absolute best/must see shows and or matches have been since early-mid 2012?
> I've read the rave reviews for the NJPW shows last May but haven't watched them even though I'm a Puro fan. Has there been anything on that level in the past couple years?


I too stopped watching between 2012 and now. Couldn't stand the product much at all. Only standout matches I personally watched were Roderick Strong vs. Taiji Ishimori from TV and Adam Cole vs. Jimmy Jacobs from... Hunt for Gold I think? I'm sure there's plenty more from 2012 (Cole/O'reilly, Davey/Steen, etc.) but I didn't watch.

2015 ROH list (seen everything except Supercard of Honor thus far). There's several matches I didn't include on the list that are rated *** exactly that other people have enjoyed more than myself (Joe/ACH, Joe/O'Reilly, El Patron/Daniels) but there had to be a cutoff somewhere.



Spoiler: List



Jimmy Jacobs vs. Tadarius Thomas (Winter Warriors: Dearborn) *** 1/2
TV Title: Jay Lethal (c) vs. Roderick Strong (Winter Warriors: Dearborn) *** 1/2
Alberto El Patron vs. Roderick Strong (Winter Warriors: Dayton) ****
The Briscoes vs. Matt Sydal & ACH (Winter Warriors: Dayton) *** 3/4
AJ Styles & The Young Bucks vs. ACH, Matt Sydal, & Cedric Alexander (TV 2/14) *** 1/4
Roderick Strong vs. Kyle O'Reilly (Winter Warriors: Atlanta) *** 3/4
Moose vs. ACH (Winter Warriors: Atlanta) *** 1/2
AJ Styles vs. Bobby Fish (Winter Warriors: Atlanta) *** 3/4
Matt Sydal vs. Cedric Alexander (13th Anniversary Show) *** 1/4
AJ Styles vs. ACH (13th Anniversary Show) *** 3/4
Tag Team Titles: reDRagon (c) vs. The Young Bucks (13th Anniversary Show) *** 1/2
TV Title: Jay Lethal (c) vs. Alberto El Patron (13th Anniversary Show) *** 1/2
Tag Team Titles: reDRagon (c) vs. RPG Vice (Conquest Tour: Chicago) *** 1/4
Samoa Joe vs. Michael Elgin (Conquest Tour: Chicago) *** 1/2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Despite a card that looked weak on paper with almost zero meaningful matches and no promotion, looks like they still drew a solid crowd in Hopkins tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arik Cannon worked the show too. I have no idea what shape he's in right now, but that sounds pretty cool.
> 
> Here's the result from the main event, which sounds like it got pretty crazy:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Main event result
> 
> 
> 
> ROH World TV Championship
> Jay Lethal vs Kyle O’Reilly went to a time limit draw
> – the crowd wanted five more minutes as O’Reilly had Lethal almost at the point of tapping
> – post match Jay Briscoe cam out and made a match for the World title. Lethal came back out and hits both men with the TV title causing a DQ. Lethal gets a table to put Briscoe through but Bobby Fish chases him out. Martini goes for the dive, nuts himself on the turnbuckle. ODB dived onto Martini but the table didn’t break so they leaned it against the corner and Jay speared him through it



Thanks for posting this. Always love to follow their show results. It does sound iike a crazy end and I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Dub J

omg that main event and ending to the match. Daniels obviously still has it.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I wonder if the KRD will interact with Styles or Joe (if he's still around) in the future. Very happy to see Sabin on TV again.


----------



## Snapdragon

DGenerationMC said:


> I feel like I'm about to die because Dalton Castle is literally blowing my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy fuck. I haven't seen an ROH crowd so lively for somebody like that in YEARS.


You must not be watching often


----------



## Hencheman_21

Man what an entertaining show this week. I LOVE how Kazarian gave the hint that foreshadowed what was gonna happen. And it turns out I was right. The guys in the red masks were Aces and 8's Wolfpac lmao. I still wonder if Corino is secretly part of the KDR. I mean why else did he start referring to himself as "King" Corino. While I understand redDragon being upset the truth is the Addiction pretty much just beat them. Only thing that Sabin did was one superkick. And as a big fan of Hail Sabin as I am his superkick is not that devastating. I can not wait for the Lethal/Sabin match for the TV title. I mean it has to happen. Doesn't it?


----------



## malek

Now with Sabin signed to ROH I can't help but hope that they will look to bring Shelley back as well, at least on a part time deal. It is not like he is working full-time for NJPW anyway


----------



## NastyYaffa

malek said:


> Now with Sabin signed to ROH I can't help but hope that they will look to bring Shelley back as well, at least on a part time deal. It is not like he is working full-time for NJPW anyway


Didn't you hear? ROH is doing Sabin vs. KUSHIDA, and the winner gets Shelley. If Sabin wins, Shelley comes to ROH & if KUSHIDA wins, Shelley stays in New Japan. 8*D


----------



## malek

NastyYaffa said:


> Didn't you hear? ROH is doing Sabin vs. KUSHIDA, and the winner gets Shelley. If Sabin wins, Shelley comes to ROH & if KUSHIDA wins, Shelley stays in New Japan. 8*D


You are kidding, right ?! :surprise:


----------



## DGenerationMC

I'm hoping for a Shelley run-in.


----------



## NastyYaffa

malek said:


> You are kidding, right ?! :surprise:


I'll let you decide.


----------



## malek

Did a bit of investigating myself dear Watson (got myself in bit of a Sherlock Holmes mold doing this), and only stipulation I found is that they are battling to find out who is/was better tag-team partner to Shelly and decide if Guns or Splitters are better tag team. Absolutely no word about that match determining where Shelley will continue his career.

Still they laid nice foundation for both Time Splitters doing bit more dates at ROH, as well as Sabin making odd appearance for NJPW. Would love to see him at this years BOSJ


----------



## Hencheman_21

Could we see tag matches in ROH with Time Slitters AND MCMG. Like Time Splitters take on Young Bucks and then Sabin says the Guns could do it better and the MCMG take on the Bucks.


----------



## LaMelo

MCMG vs. the Bucks.


----------



## Leon Knuckles




----------



## Fighter Daron

I would hang that on my walls very proudly.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

I'm kinda late with this but right after the reDRagon/Addiction tag team championship match I couldn't help but sense the awkwardness surrounding that heavy censorship that was plastered all over O'Reilly's face. :lol


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Anybody know why ROH have suddenly brought in this stupid ROH Codeline thing, makes them seem seriously outdated


----------



## Yeezus

Yeah, that Codeline thing clearly has to go, I don't need to hear Kevin Kelly rambling for what seems an eternity in the middle of a match. 

Plus sometimes you can clearly see him not speaking or calling the match while this stupid add is on, bush league production at its finest, hope ROH gets rid of that shit.


----------



## Gretchen

Anyone else want to see Moose challenge Jay Briscoe for the ROH World Title sooner or later? Dude should probably hang around some more in the midcard first but I'd love to see a match between the two.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Superkick said:


> Anyone else want to see Moose challenge Jay Briscoe for the ROH World Title sooner or later? Dude should probably hang around some more in the midcard first but I'd love to see a match between the two.


I really want to see Moose be the one to end Lethal's reign as TV Champion, to be honest.


----------



## NastyYaffa

What I want to see is Jay Briscoe vs. Kyle O'Reilly for the World Championship. Now that would be seriously awesome.


----------



## Gretchen

DGenerationMC said:


> I really want to see Moose be the one to end Lethal's reign as TV Champion, to be honest.


That's actually a good idea. Won't be be all to thrilling watching Lethal lose the TV Title though. He's been such a great champion.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Superkick said:


> That's actually a good idea. Won't be be all to thrilling watching Lethal lose the TV Title though. He's been such a great champion.


Absolutely, Lethal's been great.

If Moose were to beat Lethal right before a ROH World Title match against Briscoe, I guess it would make sense. Maybe even have Briscoe interfere and cost Lethal the TV Title to add to the World Title Match.


----------



## Fighter Daron

ROH fans want a huge exfootball player to win a ROH title?...


----------



## LaMelo

They sound like Vince.


----------



## USAUSA1

Most wrestlers are former athletes of other sports.......


----------



## KingCrash

Well it's the TV title. If Matt Taven can get a run.........


----------



## Hencheman_21

Superkick said:


> Anyone else want to see Moose challenge Jay Briscoe for the ROH World Title sooner or later? Dude should probably hang around some more in the midcard first but I'd love to see a match between the two.


If Moose is in for the long haul, and I hope he is, then yes. Book the match as Moose is a tough challenge for Jay but in the end inexperience costs him the match. It would give Jay another nice win leading to the eventual Jay on Jay violence that we are headed for and be a nice early chapter in Moose's career.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I fucking knew I recognized Dalton Castle from somewhere.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

It's funny to me how Fish gets the bigger push out of ReDragon in ROH whereas any other promotion O'Reilly is seen as the more strong of the 2 ...


----------



## Gretchen

Hencheman_21 said:


> If Moose is in for the long haul, and I hope he is, then yes. Book the match as Moose is a tough challenge for Jay but in the end inexperience costs him the match. It would give Jay another nice win leading to the eventual Jay on Jay violence that we are headed for and be a nice early chapter in Moose's career.


Can't think of many guys I want Jay B. to face right now and Moose has highly impressed in the ring thus far so I'd like to see the two duke it out. Your booking sounds good - Moose's potential in the ring is extremely high so hopefully he stays around. 

So you think Briscoe is going to feud with Lethal? Seems possible but I don't think that would get more than one PPV match. When Jay loses the ROH World Title I think it'll be to a younger guy versus someone like Adam Cole or AJ Styles (who seems to be tied in with New Japan for the long haul).


----------



## Hencheman_21

Superkick said:


> Can't think of many guys I want Jay B. to face right now and Moose has highly impressed in the ring thus far so I'd like to see the two duke it out. Your booking sounds good - Moose's potential in the ring is extremely high so hopefully he stays around.
> 
> So you think Briscoe is going to feud with Lethal? Seems possible but I don't think that would get more than one PPV match. When Jay loses the ROH World Title I think it'll be to a younger guy versus someone like Adam Cole or AJ Styles (who seems to be tied in with New Japan for the long haul).


Yea I feel the same. He just needs time to improve. And so much booking is for now and not their career. Granted a lot of what happens in regards to moments in ones career are more organic that does not mean it can not be helped with booking. And Moose having that first taste of the main event but coming up short as a guy still early in his career makes sense.

Oh no doubt they will. Lethal and Truth have been playing mind games with Briscoe by saying the TV title is the most important in RoH. Eventually Briscoe is going to have to lose the World title and Lethal take a step up so winning the World title just works all the way around. Lethal has been on fire last year or so. Plus this opens the TV title for someone else. And while Lethal has been around a LONG time it is cause he started so young. He JUST turned 30.


----------



## LaMelo

Give Moose a chance!


----------



## Corey

BKKsoulcity said:


> It's funny to me how Fish gets the bigger push out of ReDragon in ROH whereas any other promotion O'Reilly is seen as the more strong of the 2 ...


What makes you say Fish is getting a bigger push?


----------



## Gretchen

Fish getting Briscoe in a title match is really the only thing I can think of. Pretty sure they'be been booked as equals for a while now.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

World title match is a BIG one lets be honest here, O'Reilly eats a lot more pinfalls, he was eliminated earlier than him in one of the elimination matches, the "fish tank", and yeah


----------



## Hencheman_21

I would say it is like 55-45 in favor of Fish. At most 60-40. They are pretty equal but a slight edge to Fish. Considering their age it makes sense.


----------



## LaMelo

Fish is ROH.


----------



## Yeezus

Halfway through this past week's episode, gotta say I really dug War Machine vs KES.

Sometimes there's nothing better than big motherfuckers hitting big moves on each other, and that's what this match was.


----------



## malek

What an epic moment when Sabin pulls his mask off. So angry on myself that I can't bare to wait and read spoilers on here. Really well done.


----------



## Corey

News from out of NOWHERE!










http://rohwrestling.com/news/death-dishonor-xiii-live-ippv

They must be gaining confidence in their iPPV feeds all of a sudden. Pretty cool news here though. I may have to attend this pup if the card looks strong. (Y)

EDIT: Just had a look and this is right smack in the middle of the G1 Climax, so unfortunately no AJ Styles that weekend.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

ROH TV EPISODE #188 2015 APRIL 25 REVIEW


FOURWAY MATCH
BJ Whitmer vs Will Ferrara vs Caprice Coleman vs Moose
****
Awesome opening match. Some nice storytelling from Ferrara and Moose, and Whitmer not wanting to fight Moose. :lol Some cool spots from Coleman. Dude is a ninja. He impressed me the most in this match. Ferrara's Sonic Boom was nice, even though it was slightly botched. This match had a smooth pace and the announcers were great. Moose's Spear was crazy! Whitmer stole the victory, but I wonder where they are going with him. I didn't like him at first, but he is starting to grow on me. I love to hate his character, (which is a good thing). LOL @ Whitmer caling Moose A BIG GOOFY BASTARD! :lmao


Adam Page and ACH segment turned into a match. :mark: That promo by ACH though! ATTITUDE CHARISMA HEART!

IMPROMPTU MATCH
Adam Page vs ACH
N/A
Quick match about nothing. ACH is the fuckin man! I hope there is a rematch soon.


TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH
The Addiction vs reDRagon (c)
****
Christopher Daniels :lmao He makes me laugh. I don't know why! This match was pretty technical, yet still fun to watch. Lots of cool, innovative spots from everybody, things I've never seen before. Kazarian's apron RKO. :mark: All four guys in the ring really did work together to put on a great match. Kazarian kept attacking Daniels by accident. :lol THIS IS WRESTLING CHANTS towards the end. Superkick by KRD and Celebrity Rehab by The Addiction leads to the win. Kyle O'Reiley gets busted open. 










But wait WHATS CHRIS SABIN DOING HERE IN THE HONOR ZONE? :mark:


Another awesome ROH show. Keep em coming!


----------



## DGenerationMC

Leon Knuckles said:


> But wait WHATS CHRIS SABIN DOING HERE IN THE *HONOR ZONE*? :mark:












:lmao Why is that so funny?


----------



## Leon Knuckles




----------



## Hencheman_21

malek said:


> What an epic moment when Sabin pulls his mask off. So angry on myself that I can't bare to wait and read spoilers on here. Really well done.


I feel the same way. I usually do avoid them but I was curious about the KRD and did not expect anything like this. 

Great show again this week. I would have preferred to see War Machine destroy one more team before this match up but no biggie. Only draw back to that match was it shows how small RoH guys are over all. War Machine are the big boys on the block and they were the smaller team vs a team that is not a big team per say. Other than that, what a great slobberknocker of a match. RoH needs to try and book a rematch but have it on an actual pier. 

Main event was as good as expected. Was sad to see/hear that Tomasso might be leaving RoH. Especially with his story line with Nigel not feeling finished. But if he is going to TNA I can be happy. I wonder if TNA and GWF will get, or already have, into a bidding war for him.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Ciampa's not retiring, right? I hope not.

As long as he continues with PWG, I'm happy. GFW would be nice but I'm not pressed about seeing him there.

Didn't like him at first, but I've warmed up to him in the past year. Seems like a nice, genuine guy. Goes a bit overboard with his style but he looks and carries himself like a bad motherfucker.


----------



## Hencheman_21

Not that I have heard. I sure hope he is not. I am the same. First time I saw him I was like "who's this guy" but he has won me over. I feel the overboard IS his style. Such a nut job and he can work heel or face.


----------



## LaMelo

DGenerationMC said:


> Ciampa's not retiring, right? I hope not.
> 
> As long as he continues with PWG, I'm happy. GFW would be nice but I'm not pressed about seeing him there.
> 
> Didn't like him at first, but I've warmed up to him in the past year. Seems like a nice, genuine guy. Goes a bit overboard with his style but he looks and carries himself like a bad motherfucker.


I thought it was just a work?


----------



## Corey

Nah Ciampa is legit done with ROH from what I understand. That was just a way to write him off without having to literally say that he's no longer working for us. I'm not sure how often he's being booked but he's not on PWG DDT4 this month. He works regularly for AAW though and is making the trip to the UK for the Progress Strong Styles 16 tournament at the end of the month.


----------



## USAUSA1

Who will be representing ROH in the Lucha World Cup?


----------



## Hencheman_21

The chants at the end of the show make is seem like he is legit leaving.


----------



## LaMelo

That sucks about Ciampa!


----------



## Corey

Lethal vs. Ciampa was pretty fucking ridiculous. Entirely too much interference from Dijak & Martini that should've led to them being thrown out LONG before Sinclair actually did. That took me out of the match so much plus there was some stupid no selling from Ciampa late in the match where he gets dropkicked in the face and acts like nothing happened. Also what about the time where Ciampa goes outside the ring for like 3 minutes to slap around Dijak thinking that if Dijak attacks him it'll cost Lethal the match? WTF, it's not like you could win the title like that (unless there's a rule I'm not aware of?). Tried hard to enjoy it but some of the overbooking in this company is a major turn off.

Besides all of that, I swear they had at least 4 commercial breaks during the match.


----------



## LaMelo

That is like how WWE does during matches.


----------



## TJQ

I get more excited for this match every time I get reminded of it. HIGHLY doubt he'll win it but, I'm pullin' for my boy the round eyed samurai.


----------



## Corey

This week's episode is honestly must-see television. I think both matches were the best the TV show has seen all year. Chris Sabin vs. Kyle O'Reilly looks great on paper and it was pretty damn enjoyable. O'Reilly's head wound probably helped the match immensely but either way I loved it. Loving this KRD vs. reDRagon feud and I'll be very interested to see if Kyle & Bobby being in someone to combat with Sabin while they go after the belts.

The main event? Alberto, Sydal, & ACH vs. Roddy & The Briscoes. All Star 6-man! Incredibly fun match. 2nd best thing from ROH this year imo.

*** 1/2 and **** from both respectively. Awesome episode.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

There are just no words enough to describe the bliss of witnessing a TV episode having actual PPV-quality matches. :banderas 

And this is right before the epic GW/WOTW events. May is certainly a holy month when it comes to ROH.


----------



## Hencheman_21

Damn sounds like I missed a good show this week. And my boy Sabin was on it to boot.


----------



## LaMelo

I'm still waiting for this weeks show to be posted.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

ROH TV EPISODE #189 2015 MAY 2 REVIEW


TAG TEAM MATCH
Killer Elite Squad vs War Machine 
***3/4
This match was pretty good. It started off slow, but the pace picked up about halfway in. 


















Just short of 4 stars. This was my first time seeing Killer Elite Squad. I found them enjoyable to watch and I liked their double team maneuvers. 










Hanson was a beast, but Rowe impressed me the most. He was the combination of a powerhouse and a lighthouse. He was quick for his size and his attitude was awesome. 



















The ending was great with the referee getting frustrated because nobody would leave the ring. The tag match turned into a tornado brawl. Bodies everywhere. Nice story development. 


TELEVISION CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH
Tommaso Ciampa vs Jay Lethal (c)
****
LETS GO CIAMPA! LETS GO LETHAL! The crowd was on full blast. :mark: Lethal said, "Shut up I need to concentrate" LMAO :lmao Lethal is fuckin great. This match was awesome. Lethal did three suicide dives in a row. :mark: LMAO @ Ciampa taking selfies with the fans. Nice striking sequences and spots. 





































Man, I thought Ciampa had it but then Martini fuckery. And then I thought Lethal had it, but Ciampa kicked out of Dijak's spinning big boot! :mark: I didn't realize tnese two had history. That just made the match more interesting. Lethal has proved time and time again that he is the man. He should be the next face of ROH. THANK YOU CIAMPA! PLEASE DONT GO! 

:cry


----------



## USAUSA1

> The crowd was on full blast. Lethal said, "Shut up I need to concentrate" LMAO Lethal is fuckin great.


My favorite in the business. THE REAL ROH WORLD CHAMPION.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

TJQ said:


> I get more excited for this match every time I get reminded of it. HIGHLY doubt he'll win it but, I'm pullin' for my boy the round eyed samurai.


SEE YOU IN PHILLY DUMMY :mark:


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Anybody else really impressed by Chris Sabin? I never bought him as a heel in TNA (it always felt too forced), but it looks so natural right now in ROH. His heelish mannerisms like his smirk after being unmasked have been great. I for one hope to see him become a major player in the company.


----------



## malek

racoonie said:


> Anybody else really impressed by Chris Sabin? I never bought him as a heel in TNA (it always felt too forced), but it looks so natural right now in ROH. His heelish mannerisms like his smirk after being unmasked have been great. I for one hope to see him become a major player in the company.


Not quite as an out and out heel, but as cocky, irritating jerk. I loved MCMG most in 2007 when him and Shelley played very much the same role. It comes so natural to both of them. Oh, boy. Can't wait for Sabin vs KUSHIDA :nerd:


----------



## Corey

Two matches made for Best in the World at tonight's TV tapings:



Spoiler: Matches



*#1 Contender’s Match:* Michael Elgin vs. Moose vs. Roderick Strong
*Battle of the Belts:* ROH TV Champion Jay lethal vs. ROH World Champion JayBriscoe


The fuck is that first match? That looks downright awful.


----------



## DGenerationMC

fpalm Why couldn't it just be Moose v Roddy?


I'm thinking Ciampa's departure left Elgin without anything to do. I was hoping those two would feud.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Just came back from Global Wars TV taping and I had an epic time. I basically watched the next 4 ROH episodes. I won't spoil anything, but just get ready for some damn good rasslin!


----------



## Corey

Some spoilers in this video but also some match announcements for the next two shows on the road to BITW:


----------



## hgr423

As Michael Elgin once said "When you pray for the rain, you have to deal with the mud"


----------



## Louaja89

Cole vs Strong.:ex::ex:


----------



## Gretchen

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Two matches made for Best in the World at tonight's TV tapings:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Matches
> 
> 
> 
> *#1 Contender’s Match:* Michael Elgin vs. Moose vs. Roderick Strong
> *Battle of the Belts:* ROH TV Champion Jay lethal vs. ROH World Champion JayBriscoe
> 
> 
> The fuck is that first match? That looks downright awful.





Spoiler: Matches



Lethal versus Briscoe should be pretty sick tho.


----------



## Hencheman_21

This week was good again. ACH vs Paige was solid but just could not get into it. The high point for me was the introductions due to the cute ring girl. Briscoes vs Warmachine was everything I could hope for. A nice brutal war. Wish Warmachine got the win but they got respect so that is something. The Addiction better run and duck from them or they can kiss their belts bye.


----------



## TJQ

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Two matches made for Best in the World at tonight's TV tapings:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Matches
> 
> 
> 
> *#1 Contender’s Match:* Michael Elgin vs. Moose vs. Roderick Strong
> *Battle of the Belts:* ROH TV Champion Jay lethal vs. ROH World Champion JayBriscoe
> 
> 
> The fuck is that first match? That looks downright awful.





Spoiler



Match should be damn good, but I just can't see any situation where Briscoe doesn't win this. Maybe we have a unification on our hands?


----------



## Corey

Spoiler: BITW main event talk



From what I read, I believe Briscoe vs. Lethal is gonna be Title vs. Title. Jay Briscoe as World Champ and TV Champ would be a bit much for me. 

Wonder what they'll do with AJ now? There's not really anyone left for him to face...


----------



## Corey

They've been made official:

Winner Takes All!









#1 Contender's Match


----------



## hgr423

Jack Evans 187 said:


> #1 Contender's Match


Moose's tongue is sticking out of his mouth. That is a funny picture.


----------



## Vårmakos

'Winner takes all' as in both titles are up for grabs?


----------



## Corey

Vårmakos said:


> 'Winner takes all' as in both titles are up for grabs?


Yes sir.


----------



## Natecore

I absolutely love the idea of Elgin, Moose and Roddy. Differing styles can make for an interesting and fun match. Now I hope the execution lives up to my expectations.

And about tv: the Briscoes vs War Machine match was great. Not talking a classic or anything but just 4 men beating the stew out of each other. Really fun.

Page and ACH was good but never really gelled into anything great but I still liked it. Sometimes ya just gotta let guys wrestle and learn from the result.


----------



## Gretchen

Gotta hand it to ROH, can't get much bigger than a World/TV Title unification match to headline BITW. Not a huge fan of the decision because I enjoyed having both titles around with different storylines and match-ups but at the very least, this match itself is super hype.

I think it could really go either way but I'm gonna make the bold prediction that Jay wins.


----------



## Corey

CM Pepsi said:


> I think it could really go either way but I'm gonna make the bold prediction that Jay wins.


HA! :lol

Hoping they do a gimmick match between reDRagon and the Addiction to settle the score between those two. Maybe 2 out of 3 falls? It's become a blood feud so they could even go the Street Fight route, although I don't think that suits the style of any of the four (except maybe Kyle).

The hell do you do with AJ though? Thought they might go with a 3-way in the main event, but I guess not. He's beaten just about everyone on the roster so idk what else is left for him to be a part of. I'd be all for a singles match against Sabin but idk how that would come about. I feel like they'll feed Cedric Alexander to him because I don't recall those two ever facing off in ROH. Cedric gets a little momentum boost before losing to AJ and turning heel? Eh.

Seems likely we'll get Whitmer & Page vs. ACH & Sydal too.


----------



## TJQ

Jack Evans 187 said:


> The hell do you do with AJ though?


We all know that AJ is winning the ROH title at some point, but do you think he'll be inserted into the match and be the ones to unify the ROH titles? ONLY TO GET DECIMATED BY THE ONE TRUE HEIR TO THE TITLES, BOBBY FISH, WHO WILL BECOME THE UNDISPUTED GOD OF PROFESSIONAL WRESTLING.


----------



## DGenerationMC

AJ has got to be facing the winner of the unification bout at Final Battle 2015. The big roadblock of AJ wrestling for (and winning) the ROH World Title is the NJPW commitments. The binding link is The Bullet Club, obviously. Usually when a gaijin is in Japan, it's for a single storyline. And once that storyline ends, that gaijin is gone quicker than you can say "Cena wins LOL". AJ's storyline is Bullet Club, so once that ends (or AJ leaves the group), that should be when AJ goes after the title. 

But who knows when The Bullet Club storyline will end for AJ Styles..........



By the way, I'm picking the guy who does the Medicare commercials to walk away with all the gold.


----------



## El Capitan

Jay Briscoe with all the titles.

:Banderas


----------



## TJQ

I refuse to be satisfied with anything that happens in the world until this graces my eyes.


----------



## Corey

A whole slew of matches made for shows in the next couple weeks:



> Amarillo, Texas on Friday May 29, 2015
> 
> Adam Cole vs. Roderick Strong
> Michael Elgin vs. ACH
> The Kingdom vs. War Machine
> Dalton Castle vs. Romantic Touch
> 
> ROH STARS SIGNED TO APPEAR
> - ROH WORLD CHAMPION: JAY BRISCOE
> - ROH TELEVISION CHAMPION: JAY LETHAL w/ TRUTH MARTINI
> - MARK BRISCOE
> - BJ WHITMER
> - CAPRICE COLEMAN
> - SILAS YOUNG


Curious to see who goes over in Cole/Strong.



> Ring of Honor Wrestling Presents Road to Best in The World Tour '15
> Oklahoma City, OK
> Saturday, May 30, 2015
> 
> Adam Cole vs. ACH
> Michael Elgin vs. Dalton Castle
> Silas Young vs. The Romantic Touch
> 
> *PLUS: Both the ROH World Television Championship AND the ROH World Championship WILL be defended in Oklahoma City!*
> 
> Signed to appear...
> 
> ROH STARS SIGNED TO APPEAR
> - ROH WORLD CHAMPION: JAY BRISCOE
> - ROH TELEVISION CHAMPION: JAY LETHAL w/ TRUTH MARTINI
> - IWGP HEAVYWEIGHT TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS: THE KINGDOM (MICHAEL BENNETT & MATT TAVEN) W/ MARIA KANELLIS
> - MARK BRISCOE
> - "MR. ROH" RODERICK STRONG
> - WAR MACHINE (RAY ROWE & HANSON)
> - BJ WHITMER
> - CAPRICE COLEMAN


Cole/ACH should be good. Lethal should defend the TV Title against MArk Briscoe & Jay Briscoe should defend the World Title against Hanson.



> Collinsville, IL on Friday, June 5, 2015.
> 
> Jay Briscoe & Roderick Strong vs. Moose & Michael Elgin
> The Addiction vs. Matt Sydal & Delirious (Non-Title)


Kinda random, but unique matches. Will the Addiction ever actually defend their titles?


----------



## Hencheman_21

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Will the Addiction ever actually defend their titles?


Why? That would just give false hope to other teams that they might actually win and get the belts.


----------



## TJQ

WHILE EVERYBODY WAS SO FOCUSED ON RODDY, WE FORGET ABOUT THE REAL ROH ALL STAR MAKING MOVES.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/601213439436951554



> "Tanahashi and Nakamura were raving about working with Roderick Strong."
> 
> "New Japan were high on Adam Cole before his shoulder surgery. Elgin was also expected to go fairly soon."


----------



## Corey

More matches made, these two for Nashville on June 6th.

Non-Title: The Briscoes vs. The Addiction vs. War Machine
Michael Elgin vs. Matt Sydal

No interest in the main event, but Elgin/Sydal was supposed to happen a while back so I'm glad they made it happen again.


----------



## NastyYaffa

TJQ said:


> "Tanahashi and Nakamura were raving about working with Roderick Strong."


Roddy in G1, PLEASE! :mark:


----------



## Flux

RODERICK STRONG VS. MINORU SUZUKI. PLS.


----------



## Hencheman_21

Jack Evans 187 said:


> More matches made, these two for Nashville on June 6th.
> 
> Non-Title: The Briscoes vs. The Addiction vs. War Machine
> Michael Elgin vs. Matt Sydal
> 
> No interest in the main event, but Elgin/Sydal was supposed to happen a while back so I'm glad they made it happen again.


Would love to see how Addiction tries to get Briscoes and War Machine to destroy each other. Especially the Briscoes take out War Machine to remove a contender to their titles.


----------



## Corey

^^ Are you like the Addiction's biggest fans, dude? 

More matches for the Amarillo debut:

4 CORNER SURVIVAL
ROH World Television Champion Jay Lethal vs Mark Briscoe vs Silas Young vs Will Ferrara

NON TITLE
ROH World Champion Jay Briscoe vs Caprice Coleman

Now more for Oklahoma City:

- RODERICK STRONG VS. WILL FERRARA

- WINNER RECEIVES WORLD TELEVISION CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH LATER IN THE NIGHT
MATT TAVEN VS. RAY ROWE VS. MARK BRISCOE

- WINNER RECEIVES WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH LATER IN THE NIGHT
BJ WHITMER VS. MICHAEL BENNETT w/ MARIA KANELLIS VS. HANSON

I may have predicted the exact Title matches for that show. :lol

And this doozy of a poster:


----------



## Fighter Daron

If Roddy goes to the G1, august will make it to be my favorite month of the year.


----------



## LaMelo

The new Jay Lethal DVD looks sick.


----------



## Saintpat

Jack Evans 187 said:


> A whole slew of matches made for shows in the next couple weeks:
> 
> 
> Curious to see who goes over in Cole/Strong.
> 
> 
> Cole/ACH should be good. Lethal should defend the TV Title against MArk Briscoe & Jay Briscoe should defend the World Title against Hanson.
> 
> 
> Kinda random, but unique matches. Will the Addiction ever actually defend their titles?


Turns out there's a chance that I'll be in Oklahoma City when ROH is there, but work schedule will dictate whether I can go.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Hencheman_21

Jack Evans 187 said:


> ^^ Are you like the Addiction's biggest fans, dude?


lol far from it but I do like them. I just can vision how they will be doing their act to get the other two teams to destroy each other. Of course in wrestling 101 fashion the teams will stop, look over at the Addiction and start attacking them. Of course there is also the chance that reDRagon do a run in to try and get their hands on Addiction leading to either making it a 4 way match or taking Addiction out of the match or just having the match throw out. But yea Addiction is the greatest tag team to ever exist in any universe or time line and if you do not believe that...just ask them.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

After watching Global Wars Night I and attending Night II, I have to say that Night II was a much better show. The show was longer, almost 5 hours. The card was better. The matches were better. If you had a choice between iPPV and TV taping, pick the latter.










Moose being MOOSE.


Global Wars Night II BEST MATCHES

1. Main Event Sixman Tag Team Match
Bullet Club (AJ Styles & Young Bucks) vs CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & RPG Vice)
****1/2

2. Singles Match
MR ROH Roderick Strong vs King of Strong Style Shinsuke Nakamura
****1/2

3. Tag Team Match
ACH & Matt Sydal vs Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tetsuya Naito
****1/4


----------



## Corey

War of the Worlds Night Two is now available via VOD for $19.99.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Jack Evans 187 said:


> War of the Worlds Night Two is now available via VOD for $19.99.


----------



## TJQ

Jack Evans 187 said:


> War of the Worlds Night Two is now available via VOD for $19.99.


HEAVILY considering getting smashed in a bit and buying it

edit:


----------



## NastyYaffa

Just watched Cole/Daniels from last year's Glory By Honor, and DAMN what a match. Never heard much people talk about it, but it was really great. One of the best matches of 2014 for sure, and the best Daniels match in YEARS.


----------



## Dub J

Hope to see reDRagon teaming soon. I've like the Fish and O'Reilly singles matches but it's not the same. Feels like something's missing when they're not together.


----------



## Louaja89

NastyYaffa said:


> Just watched Cole/Daniels from last year's Glory By Honor, and DAMN what a match. Never heard much people talk about it, but it was really great. One of the best matches of 2014 for sure, and the best Daniels match in YEARS.


Is it the one where he uses the Jay Driller like the awesome heel he is ? If it is that one , then yeah it's a great match.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Ok.


----------



## Corey

Kinda random... 

but JOE VS. RODDY PLEASE! :mark:


----------



## MTheBehemoth

No, please. Roddy is busting his ass in the ring. Joe is trinyg to get to WWE's main roster, which means he's gonna be careful as fuck.

Roddy deserves better.


----------



## DGenerationMC

You know who deserves a rub from beating Joe?





Mark Briscoe :lmao


----------



## Corey

MTheBehemoth said:


> No, please. Roddy is busting his ass in the ring. Joe is trinyg to get to WWE's main roster, which means he's gonna be careful as fuck.
> 
> Roddy deserves better.


What?  If that logic applied, I don't think he would've taken the booking and and I don't think he would've signed on to face Chris Dickinson 3 nights in a row this weekend.

Joe vs. Roddy or bust!


----------



## NastyYaffa

Louaja89 said:


> Is it the one where he uses the Jay Driller like the awesome heel he is ? If it is that one , then yeah it's a great match.


Yup it's that one. Damn great match.


----------



## The5150

Can Moose cut a promo? I've only seen bits and pieces of ROH. So please forgive me.


----------



## Corey

The5150 said:


> Can Moose cut a promo? I've only seen bits and pieces of ROH. So please forgive me.


I'm honestly not sure if they've ever given Moose a mic.  It's usually Stokely and Veda doing the talking.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Well this should be good.


----------



## USAUSA1

Did we see this match in TNA?


----------



## KingCrash

Can't recall, if they did it must have been on a random Impact episode. It'll be good but a little random use of Joe & Styles.



Jack Evans 187 said:


> I'm honestly not sure if they've ever given Moose a mic.  It's usually Stokely and Veda doing the talking.


Maybe he's like Bobby Lashley where the moment he speaks all the mystique is gone.


----------



## malek

USAUSA1 said:


> Did we see this match in TNA?


Don't think that we did. Only time I can remember AJ and Joe teaming up in TNA was against Motor City Machine Guns. And what a waste it was of a "dream" match up


----------



## DGenerationMC

Closest match I remember is a 6-Man tag on Impact where AJ & Joe teamed with Magnus against Daniels, Kaz & Angle.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Jack Evans 187 said:


> What?  If that logic applied, I don't think he would've taken the booking and and I don't think he would've signed on to face Chris Dickinson 3 nights in a row this weekend.
> 
> Joe vs. Roddy or bust!


Maybe he's taken the booking because he wants the money...

:justsayin


----------



## Hencheman_21

NastyYaffa said:


> Well this should be good.


Eh a bunch of TNA rejects lol. I kid. Yea this should be a real good match. Wonder if we get a "MSG incident" moment at the end of the match.


----------



## Even Flow

Apparently Aries' TNA deal ends at the end of next month.

Wouldn't mind seeing him back in ROH.


----------



## Corey

Another non-title match for the champs. 

In reference to working safe, this is about a safe as a match as you can get. That's for sure. It should probably be decent but I haven't seen many recent Addiction tags that I thought were all the great. It'll hopefully be better since they're heels though.

EDIT: Aries vs. Cole! :mark: Aries vs. Styles! :mark: Aries vs. El Patron! :mark:


----------



## BuzzKillington

I'm intrigued by the Roddy/Elgin/Moose match...

Not expecting a classic or anything but this will be a test for Moose. I'm sure Roddy and Elgin will make him look great. I really want to like Moose.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Even Flow said:


> Apparently Aries' TNA deal ends at the end of next month.
> 
> Wouldn't mind seeing him back in ROH.


:mark::mark::mark:

I'd mark for a Generation Next reunion w/ him & Roddy.


----------



## DGenerationMC

NastyYaffa said:


> :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> I'd mark for a Generation Next reunion w/ him & Roddy.


And Sydal :mark:


----------



## malek

DGenerationMC said:


> And Sydal :mark:


And Shelley


----------



## TJQ

NastyYaffa said:


> :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> I'd mark for a Generation Next reunion w/ him & Roddy.


I quite enjoyed their short lived reunion at the WWN supershow earlier this this against Uhaa/Ricochet. 1000000000000000% for this :mark:


----------



## WBS

I am not making this up.

Ring of Honor will debut on Destination America next Wednesday 6/3 at 8 PM. It will be the first time since ROH debuted in February 2002 that the promotion is seen on a national cable outlet weekly.

That effectively means that ROH is now the lead-in for TNA Impact Wrestling. What this means for TNA on the network remains to be seen.

I have calls into ROH. More as I get it on this breaking story.


----------



## Hencheman_21

RoH on DA. RoH hosting a show in Las Vegas like what, a week before GFW does some tapings. Can we see some cross over at the RoH show from "GFW guys". If DA wants to be the spot for wrestling perhaps they are also in talks with GFW.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

Hencheman_21 said:


> RoH on DA. RoH hosting a show in Las Vegas like what, a week before GWF does some tapings. Can we see some cross over at the RoH show from "GWF guys". If DA wants to be the spot for wrestling perhaps they are also in talks with GWF.


It's not GWF its GFW


----------



## Hencheman_21

Bobryderswebcam said:


> It's not GWF its GFW


Oops yea thanks. Guess my brain shut down from all the news today lol


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

Can somebody tell me what their TV show looks like? Is it basically the same as TNA? It starts fucking next week!

Scarlett Bordeaux vs Tanea Brooks. So hot.


----------



## hgr423

Is it safe to say that ROH is now the #2 promotion in the US?


----------



## Corey

My favorite thing about the short reunion between Aries & Strong is that after they won their match at the WWN show, Strong laid Aries out and it was all about him. :lol

-------------------------

ROH is the new #2 baby! :mark:

-------------------------

I don't think anyone posted this yet... right?










Rematch... :shrug


----------



## Lazyking

9pm start time?


----------



## Corey

Lazyking said:


> 9pm start time?


Yeah, they're trying something different and kinda risky by going with a Friday Night PPV at 9. Not sure why, but we'll see how it goes.


----------



## USAUSA1

Remember years ago on here how people said Sinclair was going to do nothing for ROH. Even up to a couple of months ago, people still had that silly theory. I think some fans should write letters to Sinclair thanking them.


----------



## Hencheman_21

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Yeah, they're trying something different and kinda risky by going with a Friday Night PPV at 9. Not sure why, but we'll see how it goes.


Not any more risky than when Vince decide to put a wrestling show on closed circuit TV (the forerunner to PPV). I may be wrong but I doubt RoH makes a huge amount of money from PPV. So why not think outside of the box and try something different than the traditional Sunday. Granted Friday might not be the best choice but what have the really to lose. If it fails they will at least know and can go back to Sundays, or try another day. If it works they look like geniuses aka the anti Dixie lol.


----------



## Lazyking

Kyle O'reilly vs. Lethal was pretty damn enjoyable. I kinda drifted from ROH. Tryin to get back into it.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

It's a shame with the timing the Joe/AJ vs Addiction match isn't scheduled for the first show on Destination American. Would have been a great way to kick start the run on the network

Really hoping this all works out for ROH. The company deserves to grow and thrive


----------



## Afterlife

.


----------



## hgr423

Coming off the big NJPW shows and with the recent TV announcement, I thought this would be a good time as a ROH fan to give some credit to Kevin Kelly. I hope the reactions he receives from fans don't get him down. He is usually so focused on calling the action and his chemistry with Corino has really improved. He is also really great at calling matches on his own without a color guy, like Joey Styles used to do, and Kevin does as good or better of a job as Styles. The only thing I don't like are his ROH Code Line promos. Thanks Kevin!


----------



## Wrestling is Life

hgr423 said:


> Coming off the big NJPW shows and with the recent TV announcement, I thought this would be a good time as a ROH fan to give some credit to Kevin Kelly. I hope the reactions he receives from fans don't get him down. He is usually so focused on calling the action and his chemistry with Corino has really improved. He is also really great at calling matches on his own without a color guy, like Joey Styles used to do, and Kevin does as good or better of a job as Styles. The only thing I don't like are his ROH Code Line promos. Thanks Kevin!


I think Kevin Kelly is great. The main reason being because you can tell he (and Corino) are passionate about the product. That is the main thing missing on WWE TV - the announcers just seem so robotic and don't seem to care - probably because they are so overproduced.


----------



## Corey

Shows tonight in Amarillo and tomorrow night in OKC.



> Adam Cole vs. Roderick Strong
> 
> *Non-Title:* Jay Briscoe vs. Caprice Coleman
> 
> Michael Elgin vs. ACH
> 
> The Kingdom vs. War Machine
> 
> *Four Corner Survival*
> Mark Briscoe vs. Jay Lethal vs. Silas Young vs. Will Ferrara
> 
> Dalton Castle vs. The Romantic Touch
> 
> Plus BJ Whitmer





> *ROH World Championship*
> Jay Briscoe (c) vs. 3-Way Winner
> 
> *ROH Television Championship*
> Jay Lethal (c) vs. 3-Way Winner
> 
> Adam Cole vs. ACH
> 
> Roderick Strong vs. Will Ferrara
> 
> Michael Elgin vs. Dalton Castle
> 
> Silas Young vs. The Romantic Touch
> 
> *Winner Receives Televison Title Shot*
> Matt Taven vs. Mark Briscoe vs. Ray Rowe
> 
> *Winner Receives World Title Shot*
> Hanson vs. Mike Bennett vs. BJ Whitmer
> 
> Plus Caprice Coleman


Still predicting Mark Briscoe & Hanson to win the 3-ways and obviously both to lose the Title matches. 

Roddy is working both of these shows and then working in the EVOLVE main event Sunday night in New York. What a fucking champ!


----------



## Lariatoh!

Just watched The NJPW crossover shows. Very entertaining... Though Adam Cole looks like a baby T-Rex on his return...


----------



## Lazyking

Here's what I don't get about ROH. I'm an old time viewer that is more casual trying to get back into it.. I realize the big ROH shows are what mainly matter now but why not have number one contenders for the titles in a weekend be decided night one? That way, you're not kayfabe giving the champions an advantage against a guy wrestling his second match of the night...Build up the challenger from night one.


----------



## Gretchen

If I were Jay Briscoe I'd have probably flipped the fans off during his match against Bobby Fish. He needs to turn heel since I honestly imagine Lethal's going to get cheered over him at Best in the World for whatever fucking reason. I know I wouldn't mind heel Jay Briscoe.


----------



## Gretchen

And the fans chanting "Fuck you Briscoe" can take a hike. Booing him is one thing, this is just uncalled for. Bunch of morons.


----------



## hgr423

Why are the fans booing Briscoe? That guy is awesome.


----------



## TJQ

hgr423 said:


> Why are the fans booing Briscoe? That guy is awesome.


BECAUSE ROH NEEDS A NEW HERO, THE AGE OF THE ROUND EYED SAMURAI HAS ALMOST BEGUN.


----------



## Corey

Lazyking said:


> Here's what I don't get about ROH. I'm an old time viewer that is more casual trying to get back into it.. I realize the big ROH shows are what mainly matter now but why not have number one contenders for the titles in a weekend be decided night one? That way, you're not kayfabe giving the champions an advantage against a guy wrestling his second match of the night...Build up the challenger from night one.


I think it's more along the lines of 'we're giving you the opportunity at a Title shot to see if you can end up in the main event of one of our biggest PPVs of the year, so all you have to do is win a match first to earn the shot and then see if you have enough intestinal fortitude to wrestle again in the main event and defeat the champion'

:lol That was probably way too much thought put into that. It doesn't really bother me, honestly.


----------



## DGenerationMC

It really does suck that ROH fans have officially turned on Jay. Yet another World Champ. Can't see I didn't see it coming though. Jay's reactions have been kinda lackluster for a World Champ and supposedly face of ROH.


----------



## jacobrgroman

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Shows tonight in Amarillo and tomorrow night in OKC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still predicting Mark Briscoe & Hanson to win the 3-ways and obviously both to lose the Title matches.
> 
> Roddy is working both of these shows and then working in the EVOLVE main event Sunday night in New York. What a fucking champ!


I was at that show in amarillo. my first roh event ever, it was fun.

it went:

*bj whitmer* over americos (whitmer looked good. americos I guess is an american themed luchador. which I did not realize at the time and was wondering why in the hell people were chanting "USA")
*mark briscoe* over jay lethal, silas young and will herrera (both briscoes were hella over. lethal was as well, good heel work. probably favorite match from the first half)
*dalton castle* over romantic touch (crowd didn't quite know what to think of this match. both guys acted maybe a little too homoerotic for their taste. not even quite sure who was supposed to be the face and who was the heel. might have went on a little too long overall, some of the other matches seemed shorter compared to this. but I liked it though. both guys seemed like pretty good technicians) 
*jay briscoe* over caprice coleman (wasn't too familiar with coleman, impressed me a lot though)

_intermission_

tag team match (two small western themed, *******-ish white guys vs two ginormous black guys. the big guys won. have no idea what any of their names were. not sure if part of roh roster.)
michael elgin over ach (maaaybe best match on the card. ach was pretty over being a native texan. nice to see elgin in person. guy is a tank. some good spots)
*war machine* over the kingdom via dq (kingdom was pretty over with the annoyingly and surprisingly markish crowd. war machine got a pretty strong reaction though too. I heard a kid, who I don't think knew that war machine were the faces, yell at hanson to "get a haircut and shave your beard." kingdom got dq'ed after hitting one of them with a bowling pin.)

and the main event: adam cole vs roderick strong which turned into a six man tag when the kingdom, and naturally war machine both ran out. (fun match, would have liked to have seen cole/strong one on one for longer as it only lasted more than a few minutes. kingdom went over, not sure how.)

fun show for sure. overall the matches were better than the last wwe house show I went to 2 years ago. (and wwe is coming back for a summerslam tour show in july which I'm no doubt going to) definitely got my $20 worth. ended up kicking myself for not buying any dvd's during intermission or for not even looking before the show itself. I figured they would have kept stuff out after the last match for another 20-30 minutes.

crowd was just on the precipice of being annoying. too many stupid chants and streamers. maybe that's what most indy shows are like though. I'm also the kind of fan that when I go to a sporting event, pretty much just sits there and watches to enjoy the match or game and applauds when necessary. it's understandable though, being the very first ROH show in my city. stuff like that just becomes overkill. I honestly was half way surprised that many people (not sure the attendance number) knew what ring of honor was.


----------



## Corey

An American themed luchador? :lol Idk why but that sounds hilarious.


----------



## jacobrgroman

yeah, I had to look him up when I got home.

http://prowrestling.wikia.com/wiki/Americos


----------



## USAUSA1

Americos is awesome, used to be a tcw regular for those who remember traditional championship wrestling on here.


----------



## KingCrash

DGenerationMC said:


> It really does suck that ROH fans have officially turned on Jay. Yet another World Champ. Can't see I didn't see it coming though. Jay's reactions have been kinda lackluster for a World Champ and supposedly face of ROH.


It's the ebb and flow thing fans have with the Briscoes. Think this was bad you should have seen when they won the tag titles despite everyone knowing Mark was hurt and they would have to drop them anyway when everyone wanted Steenerico to win them. His reign has been alright but it feels like it's missing something so it's fine if people want a change.



> Still predicting Mark Briscoe & Hanson to win the 3-ways and obviously both to lose the Title matches.





Spoiler: ROH 5/30 results



Caprice Coleman beat Andy Dalton.

Mark Briscoe beat Matt Taven and Raymond Row to earn a shot Jay Lethal’s TV Title later in the night.

Silas Young beat Romantic Touch.

Hanson beat Michael Bennett and BJ Whitmer to get a shot at Jay Briscoe’s ROH Title later in the night.

Roderick Strong beat Will Ferrara.

Michael Elgin beat Dalton Castle.

Adam Cole beat ACH.

Lethal beat Briscoe to retain his Title.

Briscoe beat Hansen to retain his Title.


----------



## Corey

Add another match to Roderick's Strong's incredible 2015 catalog. Vs. Silas Young at Conquest Tour: Hopkins was great. Surprised by how much offense they let Silas have and how he basically controlled the match throughout. Got a bunch of time and the crowd was into it. Some people may question the finish a bit, but it didn't bother me. *** 1/2

BTW, I predicted the right two guys to win the title match qualifiers in OKC last night. :lol

EDIT: Damn, Briscoes vs. War Machine was great too! *** 1/2 This show was completely forgotten about on the build to the NJPW shows and they got a huge crowd while the matches are also delivering. Impressive.


----------



## Natecore

So let's state the obvious: Kushida is amazing. Little Will F. is a nice wrestler but you can tell the experience difference between the two. Kushida is easily becoming one of my favorite wrestlers on earth.

And also Jay Briscoe's hot tag is incredible. The guy is just a rampage of flying big boots and it's awesome. The Jay Driller is easily the best finisher in wrestling. And I'm so ready for Lethal vs Jay Briscoe.


----------



## Corey

Lethal vs. O'Reilly was spectacular. I'm talking best ROH match I've seen in YEARS. Wonderful pacing, excellent selling, and one incredibly exciting finish stretch. **** 1/4 to cap off a great night in Minnesota. Seriously, what a crowd they got for that show!

@Saintpat, did you get to go to the OKC show?


----------



## SAMCRO

For the love of god would Mark Briscoe please cut his fucking hair? He's looking fucking ridiculous, is he trying to replicate the cave man look or something?


----------



## Corey

SAMCRO said:


> For the love of god would Mark Briscoe please cut his fucking hair? He's looking fucking ridiculous, *is he trying to replicate the cave man look or something?*


I think that's exactly what he's doing.  They don't call him Crazy Mark for nothin!


----------



## Dub J

USAUSA1 said:


> Americos is awesome, used to be a tcw regular for those who remember traditional championship wrestling on here.


I didn't know until a few months ago he was Barrett Brown. I hated him without the mask. lol

The show tonight was pretty disappointing. Pulling Whitmer and Lethal pretty much ruined the show for me.


BTW...I'm a faithful follower of TCW classics (I live in central AR) and one thing has always bugged me. Did Riviera or Thompson own TCW?


----------



## Saintpat

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Lethal vs. O'Reilly was spectacular. I'm talking best ROH match I've seen in YEARS. Wonderful pacing, excellent selling, and one incredibly exciting finish stretch. **** 1/4 to cap off a great night in Minnesota. Seriously, what a crowd they got for that show!
> 
> @Saintpat, did you get to go to the OKC show?


Alas, no.

I was in OKC (fly out today) and actually my hotel is about 2 miles from the Fairgrounds ... it came down to Saturday afternoon and the work I had to do (the reason they flew me to OKC) ... it looked for a minute like we were going to be done but instead I ended up working late into the night that night.

I have front row tickets (with my buddy Tom) for the Atlanta show in August. We'll make up for it (hoping for an AJ Styles appearance at that show!!!).


----------



## Corey

Saintpat said:


> Alas, no.
> 
> I was in OKC (fly out today) and actually my hotel is about 2 miles from the Fairgrounds ... it came down to Saturday afternoon and the work I had to do (the reason they flew me to OKC) ... it looked for a minute like we were going to be done but instead I ended up working late into the night that night.
> 
> I have front row tickets (with my buddy Tom) for the Atlanta show in August. We'll make up for it (hoping for an AJ Styles appearance at that show!!!).


I think you'll be in luck with AJ. The G1 ends on August 16th so he'll likely be freed up for the show. Interesting that it's the only show that weekend too. They outta have some big stuff planned again.


----------



## Saintpat

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I think you'll be in luck with AJ. The G1 ends on August 16th so he'll likely be freed up for the show. Interesting that it's the only show that weekend too. They outta have some big stuff planned again.


Awesome ... Tom has never seen AJ live so he's very hopeful. And another chance to see the most perfect dropkick in the business live, yes!!!

Was in ATL for the last ROH show there and it was awesome.

Did I mention we'll be on the front row!!!


----------



## Corey

Some news copied and pasted from another site:



> – ACH & Matt Sydal vs Adam Page & BJ Whitmer has been added to ROH’s Best in the World PPV on June 19.
> 
> – ROH’s show in Oklahoma City brought in 850-950 people and was a complete sellout. Jim Ross was in attendance and had good things to say about it.
> 
> – ROH has two live events this weekend. Friday will have a show at The Gateway Center in Collinsville, Illinois. The lineup features:
> 
> *ROH champion Jay Briscoe & Roderick Strong vs. Michael Elgin & Moose.
> *ROH Tag Team champions The Addiction vs. Matt Sydal & Delirious
> *ROH TV champion Jay Lethal with Truth Martini vs. Raymond Rowe.
> *Matt Taven with Maria Kanellis vs. Hanson.
> *Michael Bennett with Maria Kanellis vs Dalton Castle.
> *Adam Page with BJ Whitmer vs. Mark Briscoe
> *Silas Young vs. Cheeseburger.
> 
> – On June 6, ROH has a show in Nashville, Tennessee at the Fairgrounds (the former TNA Asylum). It includes:
> 
> *ROH Tag Team Champions The Addiction vs. War Machine vs. ROH champion Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe.
> *Michael Elgin vs. Matt Sydal
> *ODB returns to Nashville.
> *Roderick Strong vs. Dalton Castle.
> *Moose vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Cheeseburger vs. Silas Young.
> *Adam Page vs. Will Ferrara


Another match that I totally called correctly, this time for BITW.  Good to hear about OKC and that ROH is doing great numbers basically everywhere they go. The Collinsville show looks somewhat decent but that Nashville card looks kinda throwaway tbh. Would've rather seen them run The Briscoes vs. Addiction in the main event and do War Machine vs. The Decade or something. Oh well, at least there's Elgin vs. Sydal to look out for.


----------



## Hencheman_21

This weeks episode was another good one. RoH keeps delivering. I can not give enough praise how they have done the Jay vs Jay story line. It was never more obvious than when Briscoe talked about Lethal ducking him. When have you EVER heard a champ say the contender was ducking him. Truth and Lethal have Briscoe chasing him just like they want. Pure art. 

One question, what was the Raw cameraman doing wrestling in RoH mwahahahahahaha.


----------



## Dub J

When they replaced Whitmer with Corino's jobber son against Moose and Jay Lethal stepped out of the main event it ruined the show for me. ROH only has one hour a week and doing this is insane since your time to showcase talent is so limited. Doing shit like yanking Whitmer and Lethal and replacing them with a warm body and Diesel could lead me to not trust them. Next week is O'reilly or Fish going to be kayfabe injured and the other face Addiction in a handicap match? Will Addiction say "fuck it" like Lethal did and not even wrestle? 

It's just pretty shitty to advertise a match and then a week later change it. To do it twice in the one hour you have is just stupid.


----------



## Hencheman_21

Well I understand what you are saying this was all done for story line. I did not think BJ was going up against Moose. Especially once lil Corino came out. I knew he was being fed to Moose. And Lethal is just to continue to piss Briscoe off and get in his mind. It is weird to do it twice in one show but I guess better this than do it once in two different shows. Either way it does not happen regularly so it is not too bad.


----------



## Kenny

I didn't know where to put this, but here goes.

I've been meaning to watch some ROH stuff for a while (have never watched anything from ROH yet). I'm a big fan of Punk, Bryan, Joe, Aries, Styles, Rollins, Owens and a few others but have never really watched any ROH matches or events, but heard a lot about them.

Need some direction/assistance on what to watch/where to watch if possible?
@Jack Evans 187 @Hayley Sedoux etc


----------



## Corey

KENNY said:


> I didn't know where to put this, but here goes.
> 
> I've been meaning to watch some ROH stuff for a while (have never watched anything from ROH yet). I'm a big fan of Punk, Bryan, Joe, Aries, Styles, Rollins, Owens and a few others but have never really watched any ROH matches or events, but heard a lot about them.
> 
> Need some direction/assistance on what to watch/where to watch if possible?
> @Jack Evans 187 @Hayley Sedoux etc


Man there is just WAY too much info to go over on where to even start or what to watch (especially if you wanna watch the current product or go back watch the older stuff), so I'll simply start by sharing some matches from Youtube. Plenty of good shit to check out from these playlists and you'll be familiar with several guys:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL53kKJBMWATeNHZahBXTcA8gys99pfl1e

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL53kKJBMWATdIPkA-8x6JXUhr8sE5zC9l


----------



## Kenny

Thank you.

I'm more interested in watching the older stuff, seems there's quite a bit I need to check out.


----------



## Dub J

Hencheman_21 said:


> Well I understand what you are saying this was all done for story line. I did not think BJ was going up against Moose. Especially once lil Corino came out. I knew he was being fed to Moose. And Lethal is just to continue to piss Briscoe off and get in his mind. It is weird to do it twice in one show but I guess better this than do it once in two different shows. Either way it does not happen regularly so it is not too bad.


When you only have one hour and you are trying to be the #2 company in NA it's best not to have squash matches.


----------



## 3MB4Life

KENNY said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I'm more interested in watching the older stuff, seems there's quite a bit I need to check out.


Manhattan Mayhem I is probably my favourite supercard ever, consistently great from start to finish so I would give that a watch. Driven 2007. Supercard Of Honor III and Final Battle 2005 and 2006 are also all really good shows all the way through.

I don't where you can find them but if you do, they are so worth the watch. Some of the best wrestling shows ever.


----------



## NastyYaffa

KENNY said:


> I didn't know where to put this, but here goes.
> 
> I've been meaning to watch some ROH stuff for a while (have never watched anything from ROH yet). I'm a big fan of Punk, Bryan, Joe, Aries, Styles, Rollins, Owens and a few others but have never really watched any ROH matches or events, but heard a lot about them.
> 
> Need some direction/assistance on what to watch/where to watch if possible?
> @Jack Evans 187 @Hayley Sedoux etc


Since you are a fan of those guys, here are my favorite ROH matches of them:

Punk:
vs. Samoa Joe (Joe vs. Punk II)
vs. Samoa Joe (All Star Extravaganza II)
vs. Austin Aries (Death Before Dishonor III)
vs. Cristopher Daniels vs. James Gibson vs. Samoa Joe (Redemption)

Bryan:
vs. KENTA (Glory By Honor V)
vs. Nigel McGuinness (Unified, 6th Anniversary Show, Driven)
vs. Takeshi Morishima (Manhattan Mayhem II)
vs. Paul London (The Epic Encounter)
+ Really anything you can find tbh. 

Joe:
vs. Kenta Kobashi (Joe vs. Kobashi)
vs. Bryan Danielson (Midnight Express Reunion, Fight of the Century)
vs. Austin Aries (Final Battle 2004)
vs. Takeshi Morishima (The Fifth Year Festival: New York)

Aries:
vs. Nigel McGuinness (Rising Above 2007)
vs. Bryan Danielson (Testing The Limit, Take No Prisoners)
w/ Roderick Strong vs. The Briscoes (Unified)
vs. Roderick Strong (Undeniable)

Styles:
vs. Paul London (Night of the Grudges)
vs. Bryan Danielson (Main Event Spectacles)
vs. Low Ki (Night of Appreciation)
vs. Low Ki vs. Paul London (One Year Anniversary Show)

Rollins:
vs. Bryan Danielson (New Horizons, HDNet)
vs. Nigel McGuinness (Take No Prisoners)
vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli (Death Before Dishonor VI)
vs. Davey Richards (Death Before Dishonor VIII)

Owens:
vs. El Generico (Final Battle 2010)
w/ El Generico vs. The Briscoes (Man Up!)
vs. Davey Richards (Best In The World 2012)
vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (War Of The Worlds 2014) - Far from his best match, but it's just a lot of fun.

Some matches from ROH's official YT page:


----------



## Fighter Daron

KENNY said:


> I didn't know where to put this, but here goes.
> 
> I've been meaning to watch some ROH stuff for a while (have never watched anything from ROH yet). I'm a big fan of Punk, Bryan, Joe, Aries, Styles, Rollins, Owens and a few others but have never really watched any ROH matches or events, but heard a lot about them.
> 
> Need some direction/assistance on what to watch/where to watch if possible?
> @Jack Evans 187 @Hayley Sedoux etc


If you really like those guys, my advice is that you should just watch every show from the beginning, it's great.


----------



## LaMelo

Tomorrow night is going to be an Epic night!


----------



## Leon Knuckles

The next 4 shows on DA are gonna be from Global Wars Night 2. I was there live! :mark:


----------



## hgr423

Leon Knuckles said:


> The next 4 shows on DA are gonna be from Global Wars Night 2. I was there live! :mark:


What do you look like so I can see if you're on tv


----------



## LaMelo

I don't know if it was just me or not but the lighting inside the ring looked a lot better.


----------



## USAUSA1

Apparently, NJPW controls ROH according to the observer with the whole Lucha Cup fiasco.SMH


----------



## richyque

USAUSA1 said:


> Apparently, NJPW controls ROH according to the observer with the whole Lucha Cup fiasco.SMH


What a shit head meltzer is, i bet now that ROH is growing good ol dave will try to tear them down.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

I'm catching up on shows from a few weeks ago. Kyle O'Reilly vs Jay Lethal for the TV Title was an epic match. ****1/4


----------



## Corey

The more I watch from ROH this year, the more I get totally fuckin HYPED for Briscoe vs. Lethal at BITW. He's constantly ducking him and talking shit behind his back or when he's not around. Someone else said it either in here or another thread, but how often do you really see the heel challenger calling out the champ and then ducking him at every turn while the face WANTS to fight him? It's crazy. The happenings at the Milwaukee and Hopkins shows have made this even more enjoyable.

I haven't watched the first Destination America show and likely won't because the match listing doesn't interest me, but if Lethal seriously backed out of the match with The Briscoes and put Dijak & Diesel in there, then that sounds GREAT. I know where people are coming from when they get mad about it, but god that sounds like a great build. They're definitely getting my money for the PPV in a couple weeks.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

hgr423 said:


> What do you look like so I can see if you're on tv


I was wearing a BRISCOES WANTED tshirt. I was sitting row 5 on the opposite side of the entrance ramp.




Jack Evans 187 said:


> I haven't watched the first Destination America show and likely won't because the match listing doesn't interest me, but if Lethal seriously backed out of the match with The Briscoes and put Dijak & Diesel in there, then that sounds GREAT. I know where people are coming from when they get mad about it, but god that sounds like a great build. They're definitely getting my money for the PPV in a couple weeks.


People saying they don't like the card for this show just need to wait it out. This show was only one of four at the TV taping, so it will just get better from here on out.


----------



## Corey

Leon Knuckles said:


> People saying they don't like the card for this show just need to wait it out. This show was only one of four at the TV taping, so it will just get better from here on out.


Oh don't worry, I know it brother. Strong vs. Nakamura and Bullet Club vs. Chaos is coming. :mark: It's nothing out of the ordinary for me to skip the tv show if I'm not interested in the matches btw. Don't take it personally.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Oh don't worry, I know it brother. Strong vs. Nakamura and Bullet Club vs. Chaos is coming. :mark: It's nothing out of the ordinary for me to skip the tv show if I'm not interested in the matches btw. Don't take it personally.


Also, Tanahashi/Naito vs ACH/Sydal :mark:


----------



## WBS

There was some interest in the new line-up on DAM, although RING OF HONOR, which was described to us as a new show, is listed as a rerun, so perhaps someone can clarify for us.. In any case, at 8PM it had a 0.04 18-49 rating, with 163K total viewers, and another run (or episode) listed without a start time was at 0.03/110K.. IMPACT WRESTLING ran a new episode at 9PM at 0.09/297K (down 0.03 and 116K total viewers from last Friday’s episode), which also aired at midnight with a 0.02/72K result (down 0.03/85K from the last Friday re-airing).


----------



## Corey

WBS said:


> There was some interest in the new line-up on DAM, although RING OF HONOR, which was described to us as a new show, is listed as a rerun, so perhaps someone can clarify for us.. In any case, at 8PM it had a 0.04 18-49 rating, with 163K total viewers, and another run (or episode) listed without a start time was at 0.03/110K.. IMPACT WRESTLING ran a new episode at 9PM at 0.09/297K (down 0.03 and 116K total viewers from last Friday’s episode), which also aired at midnight with a 0.02/72K result (down 0.03/85K from the last Friday re-airing).


Wow, I'm kinda surprised by how close those numbers are. ROH on the way up the ladder!

The episode is listed as a rerun because it technically is. The shows air new on the SBG regional channels on Saturdays and Sundays, but air nationally on DA Wednesday nights. Plus if you're a ringside member on ROH's website you can watch the show first thing Monday morning.


----------



## Arkham258

This is so awesome, I love the Briscoes:


----------



## Leon Knuckles

LMAO JAY GOT SO PISSED. :lmao


----------



## WBS

Wondering how much roh could get in terms of viewers with proper advertisement on TV..


----------



## Corey

Gotta give props to the crowd in Amarillo for being good sports throughout the whole night because the vast majority of that show was painfully average. :lol BJ Whitmer sucks, 4-way was decent but short, Castle vs. Romantic Touch was incredibly weird, and Caprice Coleman sucks too.  Elgin vs. ACH was solid though. Elgin bores me to death at times but ACH stepped up his game in the late stages. They started to botch the finish but improvised EXTREMELY well so keep an eye out for that if you watch the show.

There was however a bright spot and that was the main event. It was supposed to be Kingdom vs. War Machine and Cole vs. Roddy but they were both DQ endings so we got a 6-man that turned out to be a lot of fun. The chaotic nature of it was unlike anything else on the show and a great change of pace. Crowd loved it and so did I. *** 1/2 and another great outing for Roddy.


----------



## Hencheman_21

Jack Evans 187 said:


> The more I watch from ROH this year, the more I get totally fuckin HYPED for Briscoe vs. Lethal at BITW. He's constantly ducking him and talking shit behind his back or when he's not around. Someone else said it either in here or another thread, but how often do you really see the heel challenger calling out the champ and then ducking him at every turn while the face WANTS to fight him? It's crazy. The happenings at the Milwaukee and Hopkins shows have made this even more enjoyable.
> 
> I haven't watched the first Destination America show and likely won't because the match listing doesn't interest me, but if Lethal seriously backed out of the match with The Briscoes and put Dijak & Diesel in there, then that sounds GREAT. I know where people are coming from when they get mad about it, but god that sounds like a great build. They're definitely getting my money for the PPV in a couple weeks.


Yes Lethal pulling out of the tag match kinda sucks for those wanting to see that match but as part of the story line and build to their single match it was genius. Old school story telling. 

As far as this being the first show on DA I am sure if RoH knew for sure when they would debut ahead of time they would have done things maybe a bit different. The next few might be bumpy but I have a feeling they will film later ones with an eye on being new to DA and the possible new viewers they will be trying to turn into loyal fans.


----------



## Corey

Spoiler: Whaaaat?



Sydal & Delirious beat the Addiction tonight. Non-title (of course) but still. Why? haha












Who books this company!? Oh wait... :lol


----------



## LaMelo

Well that is a shocker.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Right, I've just started watching ROH weekly. Watched the odd match here and there over the years, but never actually followed it as it was happening.

Got a few questions:

- I'm from the UK, so will be watching it on the ROH website, I understand they've got a weekly show these days. It airs on two networks in the U.S now that Destination America have got that deal (?). What day does the weekly show go on the website? And how many days after it airs on television?

- How does their taping work? Do they just tape a block of shows in one venue and then air them for the next number of weeks or are they taping every week?

- This crossover with NJPW, what's the deal? I thought it was 3 super shows in May? But now I've read the Bullet Club are gonna be on ROH soon or something? Have these shows not aired yet? Or were they PPV? Or were they non-taped events? 

Any light shed on any of those would be cool.


----------



## Corey

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Right, I've just started watching ROH weekly. Watched the odd match here and there over the years, but never actually followed it as it was happening.
> 
> Got a few questions:
> 
> - I'm from the UK, so will be watching it on the ROH website, I understand they've got a weekly show these days. It airs on two networks in the U.S now that Destination America have got that deal (?). What day does the weekly show go on the website? And how many days after it airs on television?
> 
> - How does their taping work? Do they just tape a block of shows in one venue and then air them for the next number of weeks or are they taping every week?
> 
> - This crossover with NJPW, what's the deal? I thought it was 3 super shows in May? But now I've read the Bullet Club are gonna be on ROH soon or something? Have these shows not aired yet? Or were they PPV? Or were they non-taped events?
> 
> Any light shed on any of those would be cool.


The shows first air on the SBG regional channels on Saturday nights and spread throughout Sunday, then the same episode airs nationally on Destination America on Wednesday nights. If you're a paid ringside member, the shows get uploaded Monday morning. If you're a GA member, they upload it for everyone to watch on Thursday mornings.

They typically tape 4 episodes worth of shows in one venue at the same time. If they air 4 shows and don't have another taping setup in time, they'll usually air a "road rage" episode which features matches from one of their recent house shows (which are available via their VOD service and eventually on DVD as well). You actually just missed one of those that had a SPECTACULAR match between Lethal & O'Reilly. 

The ROH/NJPW joint shows all happened during a week span in May and the last show was a TV taping, so that's what you're about to see unfold in the next few weeks. Bullet Club is a New Japan faction but there' usually some form of them on ROH's bigger shows, whether it be Styles, the Young Bucks, Gallows & Anderson, or all of them.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

Man I love the Briscoe's, I especially fucking love Mark Briscoe...Just hope Jay has gotten over his homophobia, dudejust needs to smoke some weed and chill like it looks like his awesomely retarded hippy brothers been doing.


----------



## Saintpat

One Jay hasn't been pinned or submitted in like 2 1/2 years now? (Or did I miss something?)

The other has gone more than a year since losing at all, or at least in singles, right?

That's how you book up to a showdown to make it epic.


----------



## KingCrash

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Spoiler: Whaaaat?
> 
> 
> 
> Sydal & Delirious beat the Addiction tonight. Non-title (of course) but still. Why? haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who books this company!? Oh wait... :lol





Spoiler



Well it could be that The Addiction is going to be that team that loses random tags only to cheat to win when the title's on the line. Seems like it'll get old fast if they do it too much but it's fine in spots. Just so random that it was Sydal and Delirious and not Sydal and ACH or something.


----------



## Hencheman_21

I'm watching RoH and it reminded me of something from last week. To me the last couple weeks have had a different look to them. Not sure if it is the arena and lighting, a different camera or just me. Anyone else notice a difference?


----------



## hgr423

Hencheman_21 said:


> I'm watching RoH and it reminded me of something from last week. To me the last couple weeks have had a different look to them. Not sure if it is the arena and lighting, a different camera or just me. Anyone else notice a difference?


i hope the new tv deal doesn't cause roh to mess with a working formula


----------



## Afterlife

.


----------



## Natecore

So the year of Roddy marches on. Tonight in Nashville he and Dalton Castle had a great match. A weird, odd and quirky beginning 10 minutes thanks to the bizarre Mr Castle and the the final 5 minutes after Roddy hit a picturesque superplex were absolutely phenomenal. Dalton busted out some incredibly inventive offense that took the finishing sequences up a thousand notches. 

I love this match the more I think about it and another MOTN for Mr ROH. Dalton Castle also looked like a million bucks. Dude is fantastic.

Elgin and Sydal had a solid match with a spectacular final couple minutes and the main event was an overloaded, spotfest blast. Glad I went to the show.


----------



## miles berg

I gave it shot on DA the other night. Still horrible and hard to watch.

No thanks. And lol at Jay Lethal being a main eventer.


----------



## Arthurgos

miles berg said:


> I gave it shot on DA the other night. Still horrible and hard to watch.
> 
> No thanks. And lol at Jay Lethal being a main eventer.


Yeah after coming back he looks worse than he was in TNA. Jay Briscoe needs someone of his calibur to bounce off and have a huge main event feud and RoH would be high above TNA. Maybe even doing a massive event with TNA would be awesome but damn i wish the Briscoe's views were not so shitty in a world like today they would be in NXT for sure just doing amazing.

Does anyone think RoH could benefit from modernising a bit now it is on DA? Like getting rid of a hotline for one and involve Twitter in those phone voting things. They don't need to alter there style but doing that alone in my mind would bring way more people into the brand itself since Twitter is a powerful force for fans to get behind. It just urks me when they do the phoneline stuff they might be the only modern show that does it in such a old style.


----------



## Lazyking

given that ROH is only giving DA the shows it tapes for regional network, don't think they will be changing anything. The small changes I would try to make is before you pass it off to DA, you take the live events out cause last week's airing showed a listing for a show that already happened..

I'll be watching on Nesn tonight. They got the Nesn deal same time as DA so their is no point for me to watch on DA lol.

Also, Jay Lethal is the man. Can't wait when he wins the title at BITW


----------



## Leon Knuckles

JAY LETHAL IS THE GREATEST FIRST-GENERATION WRESTLER OF ALL TIME. :mark:


----------



## Hencheman_21

hgr423 said:


> i hope the new tv deal doesn't cause roh to mess with a working formula


Well not sure if DA would have been behind the difference assuming there was one. I mean if RoH had time to change things for their premier on DA I am sure they would have set a better show.


----------



## Corey

Fun match this week between Liger & Castle and a GREAT recap of the Briscoe/Lethal feud. Match is gonna be huge. Also, Daniels & Kazarian cut a wonderful promo to begin the episode.



miles berg said:


> No thanks. And lol at Jay Lethal being a main eventer.





Arthurgos said:


> Yeah after coming back he looks worse than he was in TNA.


:Out


----------



## DGenerationMC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/607602744539512835
:lmao FINALLY :lmao


----------



## Gretchen

Damn good episode of ROHTV. Liked how they added a Lucha Underground esque outside segment of Lethal and Martini at some point. They should integrate more of those into the show. Kind of a sucker for good production value.

Moose decimating was fun to watch just because. Pretty nice to see Dem Boys really over somewhere. Looks like I'll be the only one in Briscoe's corner on this forum come BITW but I'll deal. Also dunno what was up with the camera work in the tag match but most of the strikes looked fake as hell, like they didn't even come close to connecting.


----------



## NastyYaffa

DGenerationMC said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/607602744539512835
> :lmao FINALLY :lmao


:lol EPIC.


----------



## Louaja89

DGenerationMC said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/607602744539512835
> :lmao FINALLY :lmao


I was waiting for it.:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Afterlife

.


----------



## Corey

Afterlife said:


> Just watched the new episode. Good overall! Looking forward to Lethal vs Jay. The bald guy who wrestled Cheeseburger shouldn't be on TV. So out of shape and bush league.


He doesn't wrestle on a regular basis, just a trainer. Used to be Mike Bennett's manager when he first joined the company.


----------



## Hencheman_21

Enjoyed this week even if not one of their best. Not often that Liger is the "normal" guy in a match. 

Looking back I think it was a good thing that the first RoH on DA started with a Briscoe promo. I mean he fits the demo graph of most of their viewers lol.

Looking forward to the Title vs Title match. My money is on Jay winning. #JvJ


----------



## Joel Anthony

BITW is looking pretty stacked. I fell off for a bit on ROH during the Elgin and Cole days but I'm loving it since the Jay and Jay takeover. Top to bottom card looks good. ROH is in a good place right now even after losing some of that talent. Just wait til AA returns :mark:


----------



## Saintpat

As of now we have four people who are going to be at the PPV viewing party.

Can't wait!!!


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

So....good show tonight on Destination America?


----------



## Hencheman_21

eh decent. Not one of their best but still good and entertaining. Well worth checking out.


----------



## bjnelson19705

:lmao Mark Briscoe is hilarious. Loving it so far.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

Brutal Bob> Cheezburger


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

Wait....the Addiction made this big deal about how Red Dragon can only wrestle this week for the titles. Then they announce a match at the PPV. So are the Addiction idiots? Bad storytelling with no explanation why RD get a rematch. Step it up, ROH.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

WesternFilmGuy said:


> Wait....the Addiction made this big deal about how Red Dragon can only wrestle this week for the titles. Then they announce a match at the PPV. So are the Addiction idiots? Bad storytelling with no explanation why RD get a rematch. Step it up, ROH.


Because Bobby Fish wasn't there, and reDRagon is face now - so the powers that be would book a match in favor of the face team.


----------



## NasJayz

Decent show just didn't like that there was 2 DQ's and a match thrown out. Looking forward to best in the world.


----------



## LaMelo

R.I.P. Cheeseburger


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

Dalton Castle looks fucking great, and 80's style coked out as ever.


----------



## TripleG

Saw the show and once again, it was solid. Good action, solid presentation, not too much in the way of developments. Again, I am waiting for when they start taping shows after Best in the World just to see where how they adapt to being on DA. 

It was a shame that most of the matches ended in DQs or No Contests, though I will give them credit for letting the table spot be the finish. 

The main highlight of the show this week was Liger. That match was fun. Kingdom Vs. Bullet Club was also solid.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

Leon Knuckles said:


> Because Bobby Fish wasn't there, and reDRagon is face now - so the powers that be would book a match in favor of the face team.


Whatever. Bad storytelling. They open up the show telling O'Reilly that he has to come and wrestle or they go back to fighting Conquistadors(whoever the fuck they are). Then he gets his chance, and wins, and they make another match.

Could have been handled much better.


----------



## famicommander

Ring of Honor Wrestling on Destination America plus its post-Impact replay last night did 301,000 combined viewers, up from a combined 273,000 last week. By comparison, Impact did a combined 402,000, up from 369,000 last week.

You have to wonder what kind of numbers ROH could do if it weren't head to head against a new episode of Lucha Underground and also on at the same time new episodes of NXT are put on WWE Network.

Also wondering if PPV numbers will be up.


----------



## The CRA1GER

famicommander said:


> Ring of Honor Wrestling on Destination America plus its post-Impact replay last night did 301,000 combined viewers, up from a combined 273,000 last week. By comparison, Impact did a combined 402,000, up from 369,000 last week.
> 
> You have to wonder what kind of numbers ROH could do if it weren't head to head against a new episode of Lucha Underground and also on at the same time new episodes of NXT are put on WWE Network.
> 
> Also wondering if PPV numbers will be up.


You also have to remember that ROH is also aired on Sinclair affiliates and NESN on Sat/Sun.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

That sidewalk slam that Cheeseburger took through the table was fucking brutal!


----------



## Arthurgos

Are Bullet Club still popular everytime i see them these days they are legit just using DX or NWO taunts/themes that seems so damn tasteless to me.


----------



## Hencheman_21

WesternFilmGuy said:


> Whatever. Bad storytelling. They open up the show telling O'Reilly that he has to come and wrestle or they go back to fighting Conquistadors(whoever the fuck they are). Then he gets his chance, and wins, and they make another match.
> 
> Could have been handled much better.


Addiction does not make the rules. That was supposed to be the one rematch BUT Fish got taken out, probably by Addiction, so Nigel booked them again so it will be an official rematch. 

WHAT??!!!?? You do not know the Conquistadors? Oh you have much to learn grasshopper. Go check them out on Wiki. They are part of WWF/WWE lore. No wrestling knowledge is complete without knowing them. 



Arthurgos said:


> Are Bullet Club still popular everytime i see them these days they are legit just using DX or NWO taunts/themes that seems so damn tasteless to me.


Why? Wrestling reuses/gives a nod to old things. People know Ric Flair is the Nature Boy but he was far from the first to use that name. Much of his character was lifted/borrowed. And as far as the wolf ear hand gesture that they do it can be argued, and has been, that Bret Hart did that before the Kliq/NWO/DX.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Arthurgos said:


> Are Bullet Club still popular everytime i see them these days they are legit just using DX or NWO taunts/themes that seems so damn tasteless to me.


You have to think they are mainly a *japanese* stable. That shit has not been overused over there.


----------



## xsw

nWo was *bigger *in New Japan than in the US. enuhito (the source of puro business info) even has it in his page logo "nWoな人々"


----------



## Fighter Daron

xsw said:


> nWo was *bigger *in New Japan than in the US. enuhito (the source of puro business info) even has it in his page logo "nWoな人々"


What does bigger mean? Bigger than a stable formed by Hogan, Nash and Hall that lift the business to a golden era? Better than a stable that nearly puts the greatest company in the world out of business?


----------



## Shishara

NEVER watched ROH before.
Started from last week show,first on D.America.

Now I'm fucking hooked...



and not to forget to say......Maria Kanellis is GODESS my gawd!!


----------



## Arthurgos

Fighter Daron said:


> What does bigger mean? Bigger than a stable formed by Hogan, Nash and Hall that lift the business to a golden era? Better than a stable that nearly puts the greatest company in the world out of business?


He means popular.


----------



## amhlilhaus

Shishara said:


> NEVER watched ROH before.
> Started from last week show,first on D.America.
> 
> Now I'm fucking hooked...
> 
> 
> 
> and not to forget to say......Maria Kanellis is GODESS my gawd!!


just wait, those aren't even good shows. if you liked what you saw so far, get their ppv, you won't be sorry.


----------



## Hencheman_21

^ what he said.

I am already getting tired of seeing Corino's son being fed to monsters. Hopefully this is the end. If they are doing more they should have started with smaller guys and then went to the monsters. The Decayed is just not the same with out Jimmy.

Going off last few weeks including this one I would guess RoH was not given proper warning of when they would debut on DA. Otherwise I think they would have scheduled some better cards. Both in match quality but also in accessibility to new fans. Still good but not their best.


----------



## Corey

:woo:woo:wooclap


----------



## Leon Knuckles

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TJQ

Well that has me hyped, still think Briscoe is taking the W but we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Fighter Daron

TJQ said:


> Well that has me hyped, still think Briscoe is taking the W but we'll have to wait and see.


Hope Lethal ends Briscoe's reign, I can't stand the guy.


----------



## KingCrash

Well with Lethal you can go in a couple of directions and he'd be fresh as the world champ, if Briscoe wins it feels like we're just waiting for Styles/Briscoe. Might have given Moose an outside shot with his streak but they gave that away to Cedric randomly.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Three quick thoughts:

- Jay Lethal dresses like Aloe Blacc

- What do you mean "someone like you", Briscoe?

- Dat intensity from Lethal :mark:


----------



## Fighter Daron

DGenerationMC said:


> - What do you mean "someone like you", Briscoe?


Black person.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Fighter Daron said:


> Black person.


Funny enough, I thought The Briscoes were black the first couple of years I watched them.


----------



## Corey

Fighter Daron said:


> Black person.


:lmao


----------



## Gretchen

DGenerationMC said:


> What do you mean "someone like you", Briscoe?


x2tz1iq


----------



## Hencheman_21

I am mad at Cedric stealing the thunder from Corino's son. Cedric saw how he almost beat Moose last week and discovered the secret. And before Corino's son could get the rematch and end the streak Cedric sneaks in and does it. But watch out. I think this will wake the monster inside of Moose now.

I would love to see War Machine take on Dijak and Diesel and have Truth turn on his boys and have War Machine join the HoT. Them with Lethal would be amazing. That or have Lethal drop Truth and join KRD. Lethal Addiction would be pretty good too.


----------



## Gretchen

I really want to see Corino nail Whitmer now.


----------



## Hencheman_21

It's coming. That or a swerve. There is part of me that thinks it will turn out he got BJ to do this to teach his kid a lesson.


----------



## LaMelo

I am for anything to get Corino out of the booth. I always liked him in the ring but he is boring as a commentator.


----------



## NastyYaffa

:mark:


----------



## Corey

Ugh, why did they have to put Nigel on commentary for that?


----------



## Saintpat

Jack Evans 187 said:


> :woo:woo:wooclap


:bow

Please tell me how to fast-forward my life to Friday night!!!


----------



## TripleG

My thoughts on this week's show. 

- The Decade Vs. War Machine = ROH has the most complete tag division in the business right now, pretty much by default by virtue of having so many. The angle with Colby Corino is getting a bit tiresome, but I do like War Machine as a team. Just a cool bruiser type of team. 

- I completely disagreed with ending Moose's unbeaten streak on the show right before his big contenders match (which he got into by being undefeated). It was good character development for Cedric as he cheated to win, but it felt like a waste to have Moose lose in a random TV match with no build. 

- Sydal & ACH Vs. Tanahashi & Naito = Really fun and exciting tag team match. All four guys are amazing athletes, so this was bound to be good. This was the best match ROH has had on their show since the move to DA. 

- Contract signing for the Battle for the Belts at Best in the World. Basic way to close the show, but they had to sell their main event so it was OK. 

I will be curious to see next week's show just to see if they adjust anything for the DA move once new material is taped.


----------



## LaMelo

I just can't get into War Machine. They are boring.


----------



## The High King

I watched this episode.
Was there another episode last night before we have fridays ppv?


----------



## Corey

The High King said:


> I watched this episode.
> Was there another episode last night before we have fridays ppv?


No, the episode that aired last night on DA was the same one they showed over the weekend on the local channels.

EDIT: Tanahashi & Naito vs. Sydal & ACH was awesome. *** 1/2


----------



## BuzzKillington

I don't know if anyone noticed.... but did Naito poke himself in the eye when he came out?

If so... lol.


----------



## Hencheman_21

TripleG said:


> My thoughts on this week's show.
> 
> - The Decade Vs. War Machine = ROH has the most complete tag division in the business right now, pretty much by default by virtue of having so many. The angle with Colby Corino is getting a bit tiresome, but I do like War Machine as a team. Just a cool bruiser type of team.
> 
> - I completely disagreed with ending Moose's unbeaten streak on the show right before his big contenders match (which he got into by being undefeated). It was good character development for Cedric as he cheated to win, but it felt like a waste to have Moose lose in a random TV match with no build.
> 
> - Sydal & ACH Vs. Tanahashi & Naito = Really fun and exciting tag team match. All four guys are amazing athletes, so this was bound to be good. This was the best match ROH has had on their show since the move to DA.
> 
> - Contract signing for the Battle for the Belts at Best in the World. Basic way to close the show, but they had to sell their main event so it was OK.
> 
> I will be curious to see next week's show just to see if they adjust anything for the DA move once new material is taped.


At first watch I felt the same way about the Moose loss. But as I thought of it more I see a couple things. They just did a "streak" story line so while it was nice for Moose it was not that big of a deal. By having it happen out of the blue it is the "anything can happen at anytime so best to watch all the time" scenario. If they built up the match you would expect it to happen and not be a big surprise. Also while it helps Cedrics character it just as much if not more helps Moose going into his big match. He has been mostly a nice guy slowly slipping to the dark side. After this he should be real mad and a total beast. They may even play into the hit on his head changing his personality. 

I loved the TNA jab on Lethal during the contract signing. Always love when history is embraced and not forgotten.


----------



## TJQ

LIVE FROM SANDY FORK

http://www.rohwrestling.com/ROHUSTREAM


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

ACH in that Monkey D. Luffy gear tho. :banderas


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Tanahashi & Naito vs. Sydal & ACH was alright. I want to give it more praise, BUT:

http://imgur.com/lrH36BO


----------



## BuzzKillington

MTheBehemoth said:


> Tanahashi & Naito vs. Sydal & ACH was alright. I want to give it more praise, BUT:
> 
> http://imgur.com/lrH36BO


Fuckin Tanahashi no selling shit... not even gonna lie I lol'd.


----------



## Creative name

Other then PPV is there anyway else to watch Best in the World tonight?


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Creative name said:


> Other then PPV is there anyway else to watch Best in the World tonight?


It is available on the Flipps app. I have never used it before, but I plan to try it for the first time tonight so I can watch this show live.


----------



## Creative name

How much is it on that app?


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Creative name said:


> How much is it on that app?


$34.99


----------



## Corey

Less than an hour away from BITW. Hope everyone's supporting the company tonight!


----------



## RKing85

let's get this show on the road


----------



## Corey

Okada & Nakamura back in ROH! August 21st in Philly and the 22nd in Brooklyn at Field of Honor.

Please run Cole vs. Okada! Strong vs. Okada!


----------



## Lazyking

so tv taping tonight but the first episode from it wont air til the following week? That's shoddy. They need to sync up the episodes better. If I ordered the Show friday, I want reaction right away on TV.


----------



## Louaja89

Has Cole been on TV since the Destination America move ? I wouldn't know because I'm a bit behind.


----------



## Corey

Louaja89 said:


> Has Cole been on TV since the Destination America move ? I wouldn't know because I'm a bit behind.


No, he wasn't at the Toronto shows. He'll likely be on there in two or three weeks from tonight's tapings.


----------



## Hencheman_21

Do they do the "Inside RoH" on DA? Because I know he was on this weeks episode during that segment that aired on a Sinclair network.


----------



## Corey

^ Oh yeah if that counts he did randomly appear on one of those to promote the Bullet Club vs. Kingdom match.

So not only is Okada & Nakamura coming back, but so is KUSHIDA!



















Styles should probably end up being on the shows as well.


----------



## Louaja89

Jack Evans 187 said:


> No, he wasn't at the Toronto shows. He'll likely be on there in two or three weeks from tonight's tapings.


Thanks.


----------



## Even Flow

So I just read on PWInsider that AR Fox had a dark match before the tv tapings started.


----------



## Mr. High IQ

ROH is laughably bad. 

Production value on par with mid-80's cable access, an audience comprised almost entirely of overweight neckbeards in 5XL rasslin' t-shirts, and some of the most cringe-worthy wrestling this side of your local backyard fed. It's no wonder this company has grown about as much as Gary Coleman.

That audience . . . holy hell . . . if there's even 35 cents of net worth between the lot of them it'd be considered a miracle. I have never been so embarrassed to call myself a wrestling fan. You people *ARE* the stereotype who give the rest of us a bad name.

*Note to ROH*: You're never going to make money when your target audience is pizza delivery boys who live in grammy's basement. Just some friendly financial advice from a self-made millionaire (yes, really).


----------



## USAUSA1

Mr. High IQ said:


> ROH is laughably bad.
> 
> Production value on par with mid-80's cable access, an audience comprised almost entirely of overweight neckbeards in 5XL rasslin' t-shirts, and some of the most cringe-worthy wrestling this side of your local backyard fed. It's no wonder this company has grown about as much as Gary Coleman.
> 
> That audience . . . holy hell . . . if there's even 35 cents of net worth between the lot of them it'd be considered a miracle. I have never been so embarrassed to call myself a wrestling fan. You people *ARE* the stereotype who give the rest of us a bad name.
> 
> *Note to ROH*: You're never going to make money when your target audience is pizza delivery boys who live in grammy's basement. Just some friendly financial advice from a self-made millionaire (yes, really).


Do you know how much Sinclair worth?


----------



## LaMelo

Mr. High IQ said:


> ROH is laughably bad.
> 
> Production value on par with mid-80's cable access, an audience comprised almost entirely of overweight neckbeards in 5XL rasslin' t-shirts, and some of the most cringe-worthy wrestling this side of your local backyard fed. It's no wonder this company has grown about as much as Gary Coleman.
> 
> That audience . . . holy hell . . . if there's even 35 cents of net worth between the lot of them it'd be considered a miracle. I have never been so embarrassed to call myself a wrestling fan. You people *ARE* the stereotype who give the rest of us a bad name.
> 
> *Note to ROH*: You're never going to make money when your target audience is pizza delivery boys who live in grammy's basement. Just some friendly financial advice from a self-made millionaire (yes, really).


I haven't liked the lighting in the ring but its still Great action.


----------



## amhlilhaus

Mr. High IQ said:


> ROH is laughably bad.
> 
> Production value on par with mid-80's cable access, an audience comprised almost entirely of overweight neckbeards in 5XL rasslin' t-shirts, and some of the most cringe-worthy wrestling this side of your local backyard fed. It's no wonder this company has grown about as much as Gary Coleman.
> 
> That audience . . . holy hell . . . if there's even 35 cents of net worth between the lot of them it'd be considered a miracle. I have never been so embarrassed to call myself a wrestling fan. You people *ARE* the stereotype who give the rest of us a bad name.
> 
> *Note to ROH*: You're never going to make money when your target audience is pizza delivery boys who live in grammy's basement. Just some friendly financial advice from a self-made millionaire (yes, really).


Roh is on a tight budget and turns a profit.

You fail, now go count your money.

The show this week is must watch: nakamura, okada, strong, young bucks and styles.

That is all


----------



## BehindYou

I feel like he is definitely the next huge indie star and expect to see him in WWE within the next 2 years.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Just read the spoilers (shame on me LOL) for the next tapings and HOLY SHIT. I just about had a heart attack reading them.


----------



## amhlilhaus

BehindYou said:


> I feel like he is definitely the next huge indie star and expect to see him in WWE within the next 2 years.


I hope not. I hope he stays out of that overcrowded cesspool of creative fools. 

If he stays independent or in roh he will
-get better faster, by having more matches in different parts of the country, instead of the same Florida fans

-have a better chance of standing out due to his own efforts. Wwe has dozens of guys who wrestle decent, but if you're not given the right character you're dead 

Fuck wwe, work with what you have. At this point the only reason they keep swallowing talent is to hurt other companies, when the only reason to do that is out of spite.


----------



## Hencheman_21

I want to apologize to the RoH fans for Mr "High IQ". He was trolling over in the TNA thread and after being showed up he left. I thought for good but I see he just migrated over here. 

I am mad at myself for missing the show last night but happy they replay it tonight. Can not wait to watch it. But damn you DGenerationMC putting that out there got me all wondering what is coming and what not. May you wake up one day with the Gobbledy Gooker next to you in bed.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Hencheman_21 said:


> I am mad at myself for missing the show last night but happy they replay it tonight. Can not wait to watch it. But damn you DGenerationMC putting that out there got me all wondering what is coming and what not. May you wake up one day with the Gobbledy Gooker next to you in bed.


----------



## Gretchen

Apparently Lethal didn't want to vacate the TV Title so Nigel sanctioned a TV Title match that saw the Romantic Touch walk out the new TV Champion.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

CM Pepsi said:


> Apparently Lethal didn't want to vacate the TV Title so Nigel sanctioned a TV Title match that saw the Romantic Touch walk out the new TV Champion.


Way to spoil things! At least put it in spoiler tags and warn people. Very frustrating!


----------



## Gretchen

Sorry man, was a bit overzealous to share the news.


----------



## Corey

I'm not sure why Pepsi said that, but that definitely didn't happen. Sounds like some shit that WWE would do.


----------



## Louaja89

Edit : Wrong thread


----------



## Hencheman_21

DGenerationMC said:


>


Oh. My. GAWD. You already have haven't you. Probably went all 50 shades of grey on him. Or since he is Thanksgiving themed it was 50 shades of brown.


----------



## Even Flow

The Romantic Touch is definitely not the TV champ. 

He wasn't even used last night.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Just finished BITW. It was great!


----------



## Leon Knuckles

This week's episode is gonna be great. It's the last show from the Toronto Global Wars series. 

Roderick Strong vs Shinsuke Nakamura
Elgin vs Gedo
Bullet Club vs Chaos


But I can't wait for next week's taping from NYC BITW series. I hope Lethal opens the show, coming out with both titles, like a boss. :lmao


----------



## fiddlecastro

Y'all are in for a treat over the next month or so. some really cool TV matches. There's a Bobby Fish/ACH match that's just great somewhere in there.


----------



## White Glove Test

someone PM the results, I just want to know if Lethal won and is he now holding 2 belts or what?


----------



## Corey

Don't read this if you don't wanna know what they're building to in the next 4 weeks for Death Before Dishonor. Although most it is pretty evident from BITW.



Spoiler: Scheduled Death Before Dishonor card so far



*ROH World Championship*
Jay Lethal vs. Roderick Strong

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
The Addiction vs. reDRagon vs. The Kingdom vs. War Machine

Moose vs. Cedric Alexander

ACH vs. Adam Page





Spoiler: My thoughts on that



Main event should be excellent. I'll be pulling HARD for Roddy, but I think it's too early for Lethal to lose. Maybe Lethal cheats to win and Nigel gives Roddy a rematch the following night at the TV tapings for the Television Title instead and Roddy wins that? Sounds good to me. (Y)

I'll be interested to see if the Tag Title match is elimination rules or not. I don't think it is and I hope not. I still remember the one from Best in the World 2011 and that went like 45 minutes. If it doesn't go that long, I guess I'd be ok with it.

Moose vs. Cedric is obvious and hopefully ACH vs. Page gets a stipulation. Street Fight? Strap match? Chain match? Last Man Standing? Yeah I don't know, but it needs something. This is DEATH Before Dishonor. I want blood! 

Interesting to note that Jay Briscoe has nothing to do right now. I'd be all for Briscoes vs. Young Bucks. Nothing for Adam Cole as well. Maybe he can face Sydal? Will Sydal be there? Will Sabin be there? There's a PWG show going on the same night. Guess we'll see. 

Seems like they'll probably do Silas Young vs. Dalton Castle again after reading the TV taping results.



Not a spoiler, but Michael Elgin and AJ Styles will be in New Japan for the G1, so they're off the card. There's also a PWG show going on the same night so it'll be interesting to see what Sydal & Sabin choose to do. Roster is a little thin for the night it looks.


----------



## Sweettre15

Jay Lethal's post match promo after winning the belt:


----------



## Hencheman_21

Solid show this week. THIS is what they need to show on DA. Hope it helps their numbers. I loved seeing Doc channel his inner Big Sexy.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Everybody needs to see Bullet Club vs. CHAOS from this week's (I think?) ROH episode. That was fucking insane. Might be my favorite ROH match of the year so far, and as far as star ratings go, I'd definitely have it at ****1/4+. Amazing match.

Roddy/Nakamura was great, too. ROH is having such a great 2015. :mark:


----------



## nate101686

That finish in the six man was insanely fuckin amazing and Roddy vs Nakamura was off the hook


----------



## NastyYaffa

Saw this on PWPonderings facebook page:

‪


> #‎ROH‬ news: Three matches announced for 7/11 Hopkins, MN show
> 
> Triple Threat Main Event
> IWGP HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION “THE PHENOMENAL" AJ STYLES vs. “MR ROH" RODERICK STRONG vs. KYLE O'REILLY
> 
> Mixed Tag Team
> UNDISPUTED ROH WORLD & WORLD TELEVISION CHAMPION JAY LETHAL & TRUTH MARTINI vs JAY BRISCOE & O.D.B.
> 
> THE KINGDOM'S ADAM COLE vs reDRagon’s BOBBY FISH


Goddamn dat triple threat sounds great kada


----------



## Even Flow

That triple threat kada

Cole vs Fish should be good too. Hopefully Cole's not turning face too.


----------



## TJQ

NastyYaffa said:


> Saw this on PWPonderings facebook page:
> 
> ‪
> 
> Goddamn dat triple threat sounds great kada


Christ, looks incredible.


----------



## BuzzKillington

Dat triple threat....oh hell yes.


----------



## Corey

Hopkins looks like it could be the sight for some big shows and/or matches in the future. Especially if they keep getting great attendance numbers there.


----------



## Corey

This poster's sick as fuck!


----------



## Last Chancery

Maybe it's where I'm from speaking for me but I've always wondered why ROH seems to have kicked Chicago Ridge to the curb in terms of providing big, must-see shows or matches. Granted, Joe vs. Elgin was cool, but for a venue that routinely draws upward of 1,000 people, you would expect the company to come around more than twice a year, and do more than house shows. Throwing us a bone ala a New Japan show would be really nice, alas, that again goes to Philly and NYC. For a city that's been so loyal, I don't see why it doesn't get more from ROH.


----------



## TripleG

My thoughts on the show this week. 

- NAKAMURA!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! Roddy still bores me, but just getting to see Nakamura on my TV was pretty cool. Match was fun because of it. I question the booking of having Roddy lose though. I mean, yeah, I like Nakamura WAY more than Roddy, but Strong is the number one contender, so, I dunno, I'd keep him going with some wins. 

- Elgin Vs. Gedo was a fun match. No shock who was going over. 

- Okada & Roppongi Vice Vs. AJ Styles & The Young Bucks = Action packed and crazy six man. Okada & Styles have great chemistry. I actually kind of wish I didn't see this because I would have liked to go into their Dominion match without having seen much of them together. Of course this is a Young Bucks match and that wouldn't be complete without the match boiling down into and inexplicable tornado tag where they should be DQ'd at least a 100 times over. 

Good action this week, but that was all there was. I was hoping for some kind of follow up with Lethal winning the title. Even if you only saw last week's show and missed the PPV, you'd think they'd have some kind of follow up or something. This show felt more like a Dominion preview show than a continuation of ROH's storylines. They kept plugging Dominion, which US audiences have no way of seeing beyond downloading a Japanese streaming service...that and internet piracy. I don't know. That just seemed like a weird focus for your show.


----------



## Corey

Last Chancery said:


> Maybe it's where I'm from speaking for me but I've always wondered why ROH seems to have kicked Chicago Ridge to the curb in terms of providing big, must-see shows or matches. Granted, Joe vs. Elgin was cool, but for a venue that routinely draws upward of 1,000 people, you would expect the company to come around more than twice a year, and do more than house shows. Throwing us a bone ala a New Japan show would be really nice, alas, that again goes to Philly and NYC. For a city that's been so loyal, I don't see why it doesn't get more from ROH.


This is all complete speculation on my part, but I think part of it may have something to do with how the venue looks on camera as to why they don't run too many major shows there anymore. Not sure if they can fit their fancy lighting thing they use in there now or not. I could be completely wrong, but that's my only guess. I believe they announced the show with Joe/Elgin got the the highest attendance number that they've had there in years, so maybe things will change soon.

Milwaukee is getting Night 1 of Survival of the Fittest on November 13th, so maybe Chicago will get Night 2? Who knows.


TripleG said:


> My thoughts on the show this week.
> 
> - NAKAMURA!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! Roddy still bores me, but just getting to see Nakamura on my TV was pretty cool. Match was fun because of it. I question the booking of having Roddy lose though. I mean, yeah, I like Nakamura WAY more than Roddy, but Strong is the number one contender, so, I dunno, I'd keep him going with some wins.
> 
> - Elgin Vs. Gedo was a fun match. No shock who was going over.
> 
> - Okada & Roppongi Vice Vs. AJ Styles & The Young Bucks = Action packed and crazy six man. Okada & Styles have great chemistry. I actually kind of wish I didn't see this because I would have liked to go into their Dominion match without having seen much of them together. Of course this is a Young Bucks match and that wouldn't be complete without the match boiling down into and inexplicable tornado tag where they should be DQ'd at least a 100 times over.
> 
> Good action this week, but that was all there was. I was hoping for some kind of follow up with Lethal winning the title. Even if you only saw last week's show and missed the PPV, you'd think they'd have some kind of follow up or something. This show felt more like a Dominion preview show than a continuation of ROH's storylines. They kept plugging Dominion, which US audiences have no way of seeing beyond downloading a Japanese streaming service...that and internet piracy. I don't know. That just seemed like a weird focus for your show.


Roddy bores you? GTFO! :lol

In regards to the Dominion plugs, you have to think that New Japan has to benefit _somehow_ from this U.S. trip. ROH is ultimately the one with everything to gain will all the revenue and outside exposure, but New Japan really doesn't benefit in any way. The Dominion plugs are probably the least they could've done.

New set of tapings starts airing next week. It'll have the BITW follow up. Things should start syncing up better now too since they actually know they're on Destination America.


----------



## Warbart

Seeing AJ Styles back on my television is okay with me!


----------



## Corey

Lineup for the July 17th show in Vegas:



> *VEGAS WILD CARD MAIN EVENT
> 
> Jay Lethal, Roderick Strong, and Moose vs. Jay Briscoe, Dalton Castle, and Kyle O'Reilly*
> 
> Talk about a "wild card"! This eclectic mix of ROH stars would never, ever come together if we weren't in Vegas!
> 
> Kyle O'Reilly is no stranger to Jay Lethal, as O'Reilly once forced Lethal to tap out during a Champion's Challenge match and, more recently, they battled to an unbelievable time limit draw. Now that Lethal is World Champion, there is no doubt O'Reilly is even more focused on proving he can beat him. Meanwhile, former champion Jay Briscoe teams up with one of the most...unique...personalities in the history of ROH, Dalton Castle! We suspect Castle's "Boys" are not in any way related to Dem Boys from Sandy Fork, but on July 17th they will work as a team to defeat three of the top stars in professional wrestling today. Most noteworthy is the fact that ROH World Champion Jay Lethal will be on the SAME side of the ring as his Number One Contender, Roderick Strong, just a week before they face off for the title at DEATH BEFORE DISHONOR!
> 
> *ROPPONGI VICE (Rocky Romero & Berretta) vs. YOUNG BUCKS (Nick Jackson & Matt Jackson)*
> 
> There is a lot of bad blood and history between RPG Vice and the Young Bucks, who are also the current IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Champions after winning the titles off Romero and Berretta...who had defeated the Bucks to win the belts in the first place! These two teams have battled all over the globe. Every single match involving these four athletes is more insane and exciting than the last, so there is no telling what they'll unleash in Las Vegas!
> 
> *ROH TELEVISION CHAMPIONSHIP #1 CONTENDER TOURNAMENT
> 
> WINNERS FACE OFF IN 3-WAY ELIMINATION TO DETERMINE #1 CONTENDER FOR TV CHAMPIONSHIP*
> 
> Although he is now the ROH World Champion, Jay Lethal is still holding on to the World Television Championship as well. In order to determine the next top contender for this title, Nigel McGuinness has decided to give six ROH stars a huge opportunity in Vegas! These six men will face off in a tournament to determine the next challenger for the ROH World Television Championship. The winner of each opening round match will advance to the Three Way Elimination final! The entire tournament takes place in ONE NIGHT so by the end of July 17th we will know the name of our new Number One Contender for the a Television Championship!
> 
> 
> *The opening round matches for the ROH TELEVISION CHAMPIONSHIP #1 CONTENDER TOURNAMENT:*
> 
> - Christopher Daniels vs. Mark Briscoe
> 
> - Matt Taven vs. Bobby Fish
> 
> - Frankie Kazarian vs. ACH
> 
> PLUS...
> Maria Kanellis will have a special announcement!
> 
> ALSO IN ACTION...
> - Adam Cole
> - Michael Bennett
> - Silas Young
> - WAR MACHINE (HANSON & ROWE)


That main event is random as fuuuuuck. :lol Thinkin ACH or Fish takes the TV Title tournament.


----------



## LaMelo

Will the new tapings start to be shown this weekend?


----------



## Corey

Ted said:


> Will the new tapings start to be shown this weekend?


Yes sir.


----------



## Natecore

The Bullet Club trio of AJ Styles and the Young Bucks is the best thing ever. A double super kick/ Pele kick simultaneous triple team is a thing of sheer beauty.

I wish I loved Strong vs Nakamura more but at least on tv it was just ok. I wouldn't compare it to either man's best matches of 2015.


----------



## TJQ

Jack Evans 187 said:


> This poster's sick as fuck!


If Roddy doesn't win then I'm killing somebody :side:



Natecore said:


> The Bullet Club trio of AJ Styles and the Young Bucks is the best thing ever.


They're entered in Chikara's King of Trios kada


----------



## JBLoser

Of all the episodes to miss in regards to star power... sigh.


----------



## BuzzKillington

ROH won the war tonight.


----------



## famicommander

> - ROH TV: The first airing on Destination America drew 185,000 viewers (live + same day) at 8:00 p.m. EST, up from 172k last week, and the most through four episodes.
> 
> The 11:00 p.m. replay/West Coast airing after Impact then drew 145,000 viewers, up significantly from 100k replay viewers last week. It was the most through four episodes.
> 
> Therefore, ROH's total combined viewership was 330,000, up 21 percent from 272k last week and the most through four weeks.
> 
> - TNA Impact: The first airing at 9:00 p.m. EST drew 369,000 viewers (live + same day), up from 347,000 viewers for the first airing last week. It was also the most through four weeks.
> 
> However, the late-night replay/West Coast airing after the ROH replay only drew 82,000 viewers, down from 102k last week.
> 
> Therefore, Impact's total combined viewership was 451,000 viewers, essentially even with 449k viewers last week.


http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/ROH_News_29/article_85858.shtml#.VYxpNER3fVM

The first airing and replay on Destination America both did their best numbers yet. Good news for ROH, and nice to see TNA slightly up too.


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305

Bullet club vs chaos was a damn good spot fest

Nakamura/strong was a great solid strong style match

Gedo/Elgin was a squash but whatevs

That was an hour of straight up wrestling, and it rocked


----------



## Even Flow

@TJQ

It'll be a bit too soon for Roddy to win the title from Lethal. I think Lethal will keep the World Title until Final Battle and we may see AJ Styles finally win the ROH World Title then.

That DBD poster look's awesome too. ROH has been on a roll with posters lately. First BITW and now DBD.


----------



## TJQ

Even Flow said:


> @TJQ
> 
> It'll be a bit too soon for Roddy to win the title from Lethal. I think Lethal will keep the World Title until Final Battle and we may see AJ Styles finally win the ROH World Title then.
> 
> That DBD poster look's awesome too. ROH has been on a roll with posters lately. First BITW and now DBD.


More than likely, yea, but I just gotta keep on believing because I have no interest in the current situation :mj2


----------



## DGenerationMC

TJQ said:


> More than likely, yea, but I just gotta keep on believing because I have no interest in the current situation :mj2


I assume you too are awaiting Adam Cole to reclaim the ROH throne.


BAY BAY!


----------



## TJQ

DGenerationMC said:


> I assume you too are awaiting Adam Cole to reclaim the ROH throne.
> 
> 
> BAY BAY!


Actually..


----------



## Even Flow

@DGenerationMC

I am waiting for that to happen too.


----------



## Gretchen

DGenerationMC said:


> I assume you too are awaiting Adam Cole to reclaim the ROH throne.
> 
> 
> BAY BAY!


Dunno how the rest of this thread stands on this but sooner than later I'd dig an ACH world title reign (not yet though). For now, not too much interest in any new champs aside from Roddy at the moment. Styles as champ would prob be good too though I can't say I'm super excited for that.


----------



## DGenerationMC

TJQ said:


> Actually..


You disappoint me, brah......or bro.............or whatever the fuck Roddy says.


----------



## TJQ

DGenerationMC said:


> You disappoint me, brah......or bro.............or whatever the fuck Roddy says.


COLE HASN'T BEEN MAN OF THE YEAR, BREH . ROD DOG HAS THE WORLD ON HIS BACK.


----------



## DGenerationMC

TJQ said:


> COLE HASN'T BEEN MAN OF THE YEAR, BREH . ROD DOG HAS THE WORLD ON HIS BACK.


Oh...........so it's breh?


Hmm, didn't know that.


----------



## Corey

Now we're talkin!


----------



## Leon Knuckles

SUMMER OF ROH LOOKS INCREDIBLE!!! :mark:


----------



## Louaja89

DGenerationMC said:


> I assume you too are awaiting Adam Cole to reclaim the ROH throne.
> 
> 
> BAY BAY!


I know I am.


----------



## NastyYaffa

TJQ said:


> Actually..


This :agree:


----------



## Corey

More savings from ROH:










The complete card includes...

ROH WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP LADDER WAR!!
Kevin Steen vs El Generico

Special Challenge Match
ROH World TV Champion Adam Cole vs Matt Hardy

3 Way ROH World Tag Team Championship Match
S.C.U.M. (Jimmy Jacobs & Steve Corino) vs Jay & Mark Briscoe vs Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander

Grudge Tag Team Match
The American Wolves ("Die Hard" Eddie Edwards & Davey Richards) vs. Kyle O'Reilly & Bobby Fish

Jerry Lynn returns to the Hammerstein Ballroom for His Final ROH Bout
Jerry Lynn vs "The Prodigy" Mike Bennett w/ Maria Kanellis & Brutal Bob

Grudge Match
"Unbreakable" Michael Elgin vs Roderick Strong

Special Challenge Match
Jay Lethal vs "The Man Beast" Rhino

NYC Street Fight
Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin vs BJ Whitmer & Rhett Titus

Prince Nana vs "Barrister" RD Evans w/ QT Marshall


----------



## amhlilhaus

not a bad episode. how many times did okada wrestle this last tour? I saw 2 and I was kind of disappointed. he was fine, but in the bullet club match he kept getting cut off by the bucks and looked like he was dominated by aj. now aj I understand, but he should have been fucking the bucks up left and right. this week he got to at least fuck up daniels with the rainmaker, but his team still lost.


----------



## Corey

amhlilhaus said:


> not a bad episode. how many times did okada wrestle this last tour? I saw 2 and I was kind of disappointed. he was fine, but in the bullet club match he kept getting cut off by the bucks and looked like he was dominated by aj. now aj I understand, but he should have been fucking the bucks up left and right. this week he got to at least fuck up daniels with the rainmaker, but his team still lost.


Wait, there's MORE New Japan on this episode? Is it a road rage one?


----------



## Natecore

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Wait, there's MORE New Japan on this episode? Is it a road rage one?


I guess they didn't have the recent tv tapings ready so it was 3 matches from WOTW Night 1: Chaos (Okada and Gedo) vs The Addiction, page vs Watanabe and Cole vs Styles. A really good hour of wrestling.

And they promised fallout episodes from BITW next week.


----------



## Corey

Field of Honor gets even bigger:


----------



## Even Flow

ALEX SHELLEY :mark:


----------



## Even Flow

First match for Field of Honor '15 announced.

The Briscoes vs Time Splitters

:mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa

Briscoes vs. Time Splitters sounds pretty interesting. Could be a good match. 

Also Okada is gonna be there too, right? I'd love to see him vs. Daniels. I feel like that could be an awesome match.


----------



## Corey

I'd personally like to see Okada face Cole or Roddy. They seem to somewhat waste his singles matches. Tanahashi & Nakamura always get them.


----------



## malek

Even Flow said:


> First match for Field of Honor '15 announced.
> 
> The Briscoes vs Time Splitters
> 
> :mark:


What a brilliant, brilliant news   

It wont make up for him dropping out of last BOSJ, or him not getting to BOLA 15, but almost... 

Probably reading bit too much into it, but I noticed that he doesn't follow PWG on his Twitter account.


----------



## Corey

Not that any us cares about this, but:


----------



## TJQ

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Not that any us cares about this, but:


Alexander pls retire.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

Okada is over as fuck.


----------



## TripleG

The action on the show is good and all, and AJ Vs. Cole was very good, but this is the second week in a row where nothing has advanced and nothing has happened. Seriously, what is the storyline now? If I hadn't been watching the shows prior to BitW, I wouldn't be able to tell you. Hopefully next week in New York fixes that. I mean, they did say Lethal is going to be on the show next week, so that's something.


----------



## Corey

TripleG said:


> The action on the show is good and all, and AJ Vs. Cole was very good, but this is the second week in a row where nothing has advanced and nothing has happened. Seriously, what is the storyline now? If I hadn't been watching the shows prior to BitW, I wouldn't be able to tell you. Hopefully next week in New York fixes that. I mean, they did say Lethal is going to be on the show next week, so that's something.


Yeah I personally don't know why the shows from NYC weren't ready to go. My only guess is that they wanna line them up correctly with Death Before Dishonor (which is July 24th) because their next taping isn't until the day after that. At least they put Styles vs. Cole on TV. That match is fucking great.


----------



## Natecore

Maybe others or new ROH viewers might be confused but I personally don't complain when the workrate company gives me an hour of wrestling that enjoyable. Christopher Daniels was so good, Addiction gets a win, Okada always looks like a million bucks and AJ/Cole was simply awesome. I can wait a week to hear from Lethal because this episode is precisely why I watch ROH.


----------



## Corey

This design look like any other new startup wrestling company some of you may recognize? :lol

@Saintpat, here's a sneak peek at some of the talent for your show. No AJ yet, but we'll see.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Jack Evans 187 said:


> This design look any other new startup wrestling company some of you may recognize? :lol


Dammit, that green almost had me fooled.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Meltzer gave AJ Styles & The Young Bucks vs. Kazuchika Okada & RPG Vice ****3/4. I think that is the highest he has rated a ROH match since Davey/Elgin.


----------



## Louaja89

NastyYaffa said:


> Meltzer gave AJ Styles & The Young Bucks vs. Kazuchika Okada & RPG Vice ****3/4. I think that is the highest he has rated a ROH match since Davey/Elgin.


Holy shit ! I haven't seen it ! Is it great ?


----------



## NastyYaffa

Louaja89 said:


> Holy shit ! I haven't seen it ! Is it great ?


I loved it. My favorite ROH match of the year, and when I think about it, it's probably better than any ROH match in 2014, 2013 & 2012. Such an amazing match.


----------



## Louaja89

NastyYaffa said:


> I loved it. My favorite ROH match of the year, and when I think about it, it's probably better than any ROH match in 2014, 2013 & 2012. Such an amazing match.


Well then I know what I have to do , it was on last week's episode right ?


----------



## NastyYaffa

Louaja89 said:


> Well then I know what I have to do , it was on last week's episode right ?


Yep I think so. Roddy/Nakamura from that same episode is also worth watching, even though it was not as good as Roddy's matches vs. KUSHIDA & Tanahashi.


----------



## Corey

Holy shit didn't expect this!


----------



## Louaja89

NastyYaffa said:


> Yep I think so. Roddy/Nakamura from that same episode is also worth watching, even though it was not as good as Roddy's matches vs. KUSHIDA & Tanahashi.


Just watched the episode and holy shit you weren't kidding what a fucking unbelievable match. The only dowwnside was the fact that I had to sit through an 2015 Gedo match but the other 2 matches were worth it.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Louaja89 said:


> Just watched the episode and holy shit you weren't kidding what a fucking unbelievable match. The only dowwnside was the fact that I had to sit through an 2015 Gedo match but the other 2 matches were worth it.


That was probably the best weekly wrestling show (WWE, TNA, LU, ROH) episode this year. (Y) Awesome stuff. And just like you said, the main event was just unbelievable.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Really dug another great episode. So glad they're showing all this War of the Worlds stuff. While the other two matches were great, I actually enjoyed The Addiction vs Okada & Gedo the most. The spot where Red Shoes did the fisticuffs to Daniels was absolutely gold and little spots where they snap out of the action like that is what makes the Indy's such a breath of fresh air in comparison to WWE for me.

I'm not enjoying a weekly wrestling show as much as I am ROH right now. Every match feels like it matters, and every match is usually good to great, or just exciting to watch.


----------



## Saintpat

Jack Evans 187 said:


> This design look like any other new startup wrestling company some of you may recognize? :lol
> 
> @Saintpat, here's a sneak peek at some of the talent for your show. No AJ yet, but we'll see.


Thanks.

Of course I want to see AJ again -- and my buddy Tom hasn't seen him live yet and is pretty stoked that he might get to when we drive over -- but if everyone on that poster is there (and barring injury they should be) then I'll be happy.


----------



## Even Flow

Bob Ryder was asked in a Q & A whether TNA would work alongside ROH as well as GFW, and he said:



> "We have had talks at various times to see if ROH would want to do business with us. They weren't interested at the time. Maybe we should get aggressive and go after some of their unsigned talent? That would be interesting."


----------



## Corey

If an unsigned talent chose to sign full time with GFW instead of ROH, I think something's wrong here. :lol

ROH should definitely stay away from this situation though. Idk what the hell's even going on between TNA & Jarrett.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Now that both companies are in the same channel, would a war between ROH & TNA benefit both promotions? I really think it would be great.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

Not good news for ROH, NXT Takeover in Brooklyn at the Barclays Center is going head to head with ROH that night.


----------



## Corey

HEELLoveMachine said:


> Not good news for ROH, NXT Takeover in Brooklyn at the Barclays Center is going head to head with ROH that night.


I still think with the New Japan guys being there that attendance will still be good for both shows. ROH at least has the advantage that all their news broke before WWE, so a lot of people probably already bought tickets for Field of Honor.

Either way, the state of New York is the big winner out of all this. SO much wrestling that weekend!


----------



## Gretchen

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Holy shit didn't expect this!


Looking forward to this more than their match against the Time Splitters tbh.


----------



## Corey

So I upgraded my cable package today. I now have Destination America, El Rey Network, and AXS TV. Needless to say, I'M PRETTY FUCKING EXCITED! :mark: Gonna be wrestling on my tv almost every damn night.


----------



## Saintpat

Jack Evans 187 said:


> So I upgraded my cable package today. I now have Destination America, El Rey Network, and AXS TV. Needless to say, I'M PRETTY FUCKING EXCITED! :mark: Gonna be wrestling on my tv almost every damn night.


I got DirecTV a month or so ago.

Didn't realize that I got New Japan until I was flipping channels about a week ago ... and stumbled across Richochet in Best of the Super Juniors.

Awesome. Plus I now can record shows so I have ROH and the upcoming Pegasus thing episodes on auto-record so I don't miss anything.

Life is good.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Adam Cole vs AJ Styles was really good.


----------



## hgr423

Jay Lethal is still on Health Alert Hotline duty and he still is using his catch phrase "Listen up wrestling fans."


----------



## Leon Knuckles

hgr423 said:


> Jay Lethal is still on Health Alert Hotline duty and he still is using his catch phrase "Listen up wrestling fans."


:lmao I love that shit.


----------



## hgr423

Based on his showing on TV tonight Michael Elgin is back after being away for the past year. I thought he had a great performance in the 6 man tag.


----------



## Dub J

hgr423 said:


> Jay Lethal is still on Health Alert Hotline duty and he still is using his catch phrase "Listen up wrestling fans."


*Listen up, rustlin' funs


----------



## The CRA1GER

Austin Aries returns to ROH July 17th in Las Vegas.


----------



## NastyYaffa

> *BREAKING NEWS: FORMER 2x ROH WORLD CHAMPION IS RETURNING!*
> Friday, July 17th - Sam's Town Casino - Las Vegas, NV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the first time in nearly five years, Austin Aries is returning to Ring of Honor! On July 17th Aries, who is the first 2x ROH World Champion, as well as former ROH World Tag Team Champion, will be in Sin City!
> 
> The always confident and outspoken former leader of Generation Next has told Ring of Honor officials he wants to address the ROH fans live in Las Vegas. Exactly what Aries has to say is not clear, but he has never been known to hold anything back and he is not one to shy away from controversy. Be there live on July 17th to see just what kind of impact Austin Aries plans to make in his Ring of Honor return!
> 
> Do not miss out on seeing the return of this unique former ROH World Champion.


:mark::mark::mark:​


----------



## Even Flow

ARIES! :mark:

Fuck, it's really been almost 5 years?


----------



## Morrison17

I thought he burned bridges with roh?


----------



## Even Flow

Probably did with Pearce & Gabe, when they were booking. Now it's Delirious who's booking, and they're also no longer on HDNet.

If Aries doesn't come back out to this song, i'll be pissed:


----------



## Corey

HELL FUCKING YES! Guess who doesn't have a match set in Vegas yet? Adam Cole bay bay! :mark: Make it happen Nigel! (Of course a smaller scale match with Silas Young would be ok too I guess) The last real man alive vs. The greatest man that ever lived would be a pretty nifty match description. :lol

Hope Aries stays long term with ROH because I think he could do more for them then he could with NXT. Who knows though. If it's just a short stay like Joe did, I'd be cool with it.


----------



## Corey

Don't know who this is, but ROH calls her a Joshi legend:


----------



## hgr423

Jack Evans 187 said:


> HELL FUCKING YES! Guess who doesn't have a match set in Vegas yet? Adam Cole bay bay! :mark: Make it happen Nigel!


I assumed Nigel was just the kayfabe matchmaker. Sort of like Jack Tunney was the WWF commissioner. Was I wrong all this time?

Thanks.


----------



## HOJO

Aries vs Cole :banderas



Jack Evans 187 said:


> Don't know who this is, but ROH calls her a Joshi legend:


"Legend" :duck

ODB being a Briscoe :ugh2

This whole match :ugh2:ugh2


----------



## Corey

^^^ :lmao



hgr423 said:


> I assumed Nigel was just the kayfabe matchmaker. Sort of like Jack Tunney was the WWF commissioner. Was I wrong all this time?
> 
> Thanks.


No idea honestly. They just always call Nigel the matchmaker, so I go with it. I hope that he at least has _something_ to do with booking or matchmaking, or else idk why he's even there.


----------



## 3MB4Life

The greatest man that ever lived coming back to the greatest wrestling promotion that ever existed This is gonna be awesome.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

I saw a poster where it Aries vs. Nakamura in vegas


----------



## amhlilhaus

3MB4Life said:


> The greatest man that ever lived coming back to the greatest wrestling promotion that ever existed This is gonna be awesome.


Stated in some of the greatest hyperbole ever.

Off the top of my head I came up with 15 promotions better than roh.

It's top 5 right now though


----------



## NastyYaffa

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## AEA

Pappa Bacon said:


> I saw a poster where it Aries vs. Nakamura in vegas


Someone photoshopped it unfortunately its not true


----------



## Pappa Bacon

alex1997 said:


> Someone photoshopped it unfortunately its not true


----------



## Deadman's Hand

NastyYaffa said:


> :mark::mark::mark:


*Holy shit, that's gonna be awesome! :mark:*


----------



## 3MB4Life

amhlilhaus said:


> Stated in some of the greatest hyperbole ever.
> 
> Off the top of my head I came up with 15 promotions better than roh.
> 
> It's top 5 right now though


Took that comment a bit too seriously there, didn't ya?


----------



## Genking48

NastyYaffa said:


> :mark::mark::mark:


Awww shit, hype as fuck


----------



## Greatsthegreats

been out of the loop, is ROH on SBG getting cancelled?


----------



## Sweettre15

Greatsthegreats said:


> been out of the loop, is ROH on SBG getting cancelled?


No


----------



## The High King

what is SBG?


----------



## Even Flow

The High King said:


> what is SBG?


Sinclair Broadcasting Group.

Aries is bringing along Thea Trinidad, so perhaps she'll be a regular going forward now too, since they're dating.



> Cannot wait to return to @ringofhonor July 17th in Las Vegas! And thank me now boys, because I'll have the sexy @TheaTrinidadTMT by my side.
> 
> Cool to see the positivity for my @ringofhonor return. Also cool is the @twitter mute option for the haters... Support ALL PRO WRESTLING.
> 
> Again, it's an exciting time in pro wrestling. And exciting to be free, and able to be apart of any and all of the #great things going on.
> 
> There's a magic in the air, beyond the illusions. Your voices are being heard. @ringofhonor on July 17th is just the start...
> #WeWantAries


----------



## Greatsthegreats

Sweettre15 said:


> No


so how did ROH get on DA?


----------



## 3MB4Life

Greatsthegreats said:


> so how did ROH get on DA?


They broadcast on SBG on a Saturday and then the same episode is broadcast again on DA on Wednesday. So it still gets shown on both channels.


----------



## The High King

Even Flow said:


> Sinclair Broadcasting Group.


take it that is a tv station in the states then?


----------



## Even Flow

The High King said:


> take it that is a tv station in the states then?


Yes.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sinclair_Broadcast_Group


----------



## NastyYaffa

Another match announced for Field of Honor!








Looks pretty interesting on paper. Could be a lot of fun.


----------



## december_blue

Who's gonna take Roddy's spot in the Las Vegas Wild Card main event?


----------



## amhlilhaus

3MB4Life said:


> amhlilhaus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stated in some of the greatest hyperbole ever.
> 
> Off the top of my head I came up with 15 promotions better than roh.
> 
> It's top 5 right now though
> 
> 
> 
> Took that comment a bit too seriously there, didn't ya?
Click to expand...

My bas. The fuck tards in the wwe section piss me off with their lack of wrestling history. Their top ten wrestlers of all time then list nothing but wwe guys from the last 10 years sends me into a frenzy.


----------



## Corey

Strong vs. Okada should main event that fucking show.

The team of Lethal & Nakamura is so random. How does ROH book these things?  Match should still be great either way. This is happening too:












december_blue said:


> Who's gonna take Roddy's spot in the Las Vegas Wild Card main event?


Yeah for everyone that didn't hear about this, Roddy is out the show in Vegas because of "scheduling conflicts". Idk where he's gonna be though because he's not booked for the EVOLVE show. Unless he just couldn't find a flight to get from Florida to Vegas or something. Either way I think it's fine because it was gonna be weird as shit for him to be on the same team as Lethal.

They haven't announced a replacement yet, but Aries & Cole are strong possibilities.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Agreed, Lethal and Nakamura tagging is weird as fuck.

Nakamura vs Strong rematch would be epic.

And KES is gonna job so hard to War Machine. :lmao


----------



## Corey

They're still SO much talent left for Field of Honor, but they're all tag teams.  Hope they make some more singles matches, but it doesn't look promising. They still have The Kingdom, Young Bucks, RPG Vice, The Addiction, and Sydal & ACH to use. Plus Cole, Elgin, Moose, Castle, etc.

I was hoping once I saw Strong vs. Okada that they would do Cole vs. Nakamura.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Who's tuning in tonight to Destination America?


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Hope Lethal cuts a victory promo tonight. :mark:


----------



## Lord Wolfe

Watching tonight. Still confused as to why there isn't an official Discussion thread?


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Watanabe vs Dalton Castle was cool.

Lethal is next! :mark:


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Watanabe vs Dalton Castle was cool.

Lethal is next! :mark:


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Lethal cut a GOAT promo! :mark: I knew he would. GREATEST FIRST GENERATION WRESTLER OF ALL TIME.


So Adam Cole ate the pin at BITW and he ate the pin again tonight in the main event 6-man tag. Maria is not happy. And it looks like Cole is distancing himself from The Kingdom. Very interesting stuff...


----------



## Natecore

Some weak ass punches and forearms during that main event. Pretty sloppy in general. A match with that much action is enjoyable but can't say it was very good.


----------



## Even Flow

Leon Knuckles said:


> Lethal cut a GOAT promo! :mark: I knew he would. GREATEST FIRST GENERATION WRESTLER OF ALL TIME.
> 
> 
> So Adam Cole ate the pin at BITW and he ate the pin again tonight in the main event 6-man tag. Maria is not happy. And it looks like Cole is distancing himself from The Kingdom. Very interesting stuff...


Hopefully the end result won't be Cole turning face...


----------



## Leon Knuckles

That main event gets **** from me.


----------



## Corey

Thought this week's main event was a lot of fun, but those two unnecessary nearfalls that the crowd hated were total mood killers. I was pretty surprised though by how much I enjoyed seeing Elgin as the human worldbeater like he was when he first arrived on the scene. Guess he's face now? Idk. *** 1/4 for it.

ACH vs. Dalton Castle was signed for this weekend's show in Hopkins.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

I thought the ME went too far on the near falls. It went from a 'This is awesome' chant to a 'This match sucks' for that very reason as well. It was still an enjoyable match though. Always enjoy seeing Dalton Castle and his match with Watanabe was decent. The Lethal exchange was alright too.

Probably my least favourite episode since I started watching, but it still had some good stuff in.


----------



## 3MB4Life

amhlilhaus said:


> My bas. The fuck tards in the wwe section piss me off with their lack of wrestling history. Their top ten wrestlers of all time then list nothing but wwe guys from the last 10 years sends me into a frenzy.


Nah, it's cool. I know I overrate ROH a lot of the time but I still know it isn't the best ever. It's definitely in my top 3 right now, top 10 of all time but that's just me.


----------



## Corey

Austin Aries will replace Roderick Strong in the wild card main event in Vegas. So it's now Aries, Moose, & Lethal vs. Jay Briscoe, Kyle O'Reilly, & Dalton Castle. Random as FUUUUUCK.

First match for the next TV Tapings:










I think Lethal's still leaving Baltimore that weekend with both titles.


----------



## hgr423

What happened to Roddy? Did he pull out of the show or was he booked in another match?

Thank you,


----------



## DGenerationMC

I just wanna see Aries vs. Strong one more time.


Dem Gen Next feels


----------



## TripleG

Alrighty, my thoughts on this week's show: 

- Castle Vs. Watanabe was a solid match and it seems like ROH is going to push Dalton forward, which could work. Kid's got some charisma! The end of the segment was oddly presented though as Silas Young came out to confront him, and they went to commercial....and that was that. We come back from commercial and Lethal is coming out. So what happened with Young and Dalton? Did I miss something? 

- Anyways, we FINALLY get some kind of follow up from BITW's main event as Lethal comes out, both belts in hand, and to all the pomp and circumstance. Nice promos from Lethal & Truth, and establishing that Lethal may have to defend both belts in one night could lead to something big down the road. And hey, we've got Lethal Vs. Strong set for DBD for the World Title and M. Brisco Vs. Lethal for the TV title next week, so there's something to look forward. 

Do Not Read if You Haven't Seen NJPW Dominion
[spoiler = a spoiler] It was really weird seeing The Kingdom with the IWGP Tag Titles when I already saw them lose it a few days ago. This is the problem with crossovers on their kind of taping schedule.[/spoiler]

- Main Event Time: reDragon and Elgin Vs. The Kingodm = Fun spotfesty six man where the spots are cool but tagging is irrelevant (seriously, just make all your tag matches tornado rules. You might as well) and big double and triple man spots don't get the win. Not much else to say besides that. 

- It was nice to get some development with Cole possibly leaving the Kingdom. We'll see where that goes. 

So yeah, solid show this week. It was nice to see stuff advance with Lethal after weeks of no updates.


----------



## Corey

hgr423 said:


> What happened to Roddy? Did he pull out of the show or was he booked in another match?
> 
> Thank you,


He took a booking for a show in the UK months ago and ROH told him to honor it. I've never heard of the company or the guy he's facing:


----------



## Even Flow

ROH are offering Manhattan Mayhem III on VOD for $2.99 until Noon Est tomorrow.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Pretty random.


----------



## El Dandy

Dalton Castle HYPE.

The most entertained I've been from ROH since Sweeney. Ain't no doubt about it!


----------



## Fighter Daron

NastyYaffa said:


> Pretty random.


Pretty awesome I would say.

Am I the only one who wants Dalton Castle to win the TV title?


----------



## Even Flow

NastyYaffa said:


> Pretty random.


Agreed.

Hopefully Cole will kick his ass.



Fighter Daron said:


> Pretty awesome I would say.
> 
> *Am I the only one who wants Dalton Castle to win the TV title?*


I certainly don't. 

I wouldn't mind Cole winning it again tbh. Or hell, even Roddy.


----------



## TheRealFunkman

Hate to see The Kingdom split but storyline so far is pretty entertaining.







Fighter Daron said:


> Pretty awesome I would say.
> 
> Am I the only one who wants Dalton Castle to win the TV title?


You are not alone my friend Dalton Castle is money!


----------



## El Dandy

Even Flow said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Hopefully Cole will kick his ass.
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly don't.
> 
> I wouldn't mind Cole winning it again tbh. Or hell, even Roddy.


What's not to like about Dalton Castle?

He's just trying to make this business colorful!

I hope he wins the TV title and gets a permanent set of boys that can take the tag titles TBH


----------



## Gretchen

Has Lethal had any good/memorable matches since winning the world title?

Legit question cuz I wanna check it out if so.


----------



## famicommander

Count me in on the Dalton Castle bandwagon.


----------



## amhlilhaus

famicommander said:


> Count me in on the Dalton Castle bandwagon.


Me too.

He won't beat Cole it's too soon. But I like roh building new guys in castle, moose and war machine


----------



## Corey

CM Pepsi said:


> Has Lethal had any good/memorable matches since winning the world title?
> 
> Legit question cuz I wanna check it out if so.


They haven't had any shows since Best in the World.  Just the TV tapings. He defends the TV Title against Mark Briscoe on next week's episode and then the World Title against Roddy at Death Before Dishonor.


----------



## Barack Lesnar

famicommander said:


> Count me in on the Dalton Castle bandwagon.


Ditto on this, Dalton Castle is money


----------



## Corey

Thought this was a cool picture from tonight's show in Hopkins. Minneapolis looks to be an awesome market for them. (Y)


----------



## Liverpoolkelly7

Who created the Dalton Castle character vince? Worse than adam rose and fandango. Im willing to put my ass on the line and say he'll never win gold in ROH.


----------



## El Dandy

Liverpoolkelly7 said:


> Who created the Dalton Castle character vince? Worse than adam rose and fandango. Im willing to put my ass on the line and say he'll never win gold in ROH.


Blasphamy!










What an era for ROH! A man of color as their champion, and a colorful man as their best new act!


----------



## Liverpoolkelly7

el dandy said:


> Blasphamy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What an era for ROH! A man of color as their champion, and a colorful man as their best new act!


Haha well have to wait and see then >


----------



## Natecore

Watching Dalton's match with Roddy from the Nashville house show I have no doubs about his wrestling getting over. Probably the best ROH singles match this year. The man can work. Now he has a gimmick that sets him apart from the usual ROH schtick and that's a great thing.


----------



## amhlilhaus

One of the biggest criticism of roh is the dreaded vanilla indy midget. It's not true to but to say it isn't a widely held belief by a lot of people is just as wrong.

No one can say he's vanilla. He just may be a new Adrian street. Street looked ridiculous, he acted ridiculous, but when that bell rang he was anything but ridiculous. And he would've shredded anyone who tried to fuck with him. Dalton Castle is like that too, he's a legit talent.

ROH Is Making A Serious Play To Become Great again, new TV money, NEW Guys WITH Serious CHARISMA AND Unique looks, EXCITING times.


----------



## Lazyking

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Thought this was a cool picture from tonight's show in Hopkins. Minneapolis looks to be an awesome market for them. (Y)


Awesome. You can question the booking and how much money SBG is putting back into the product but the ability to reach markets ROH couldn't really tap into before is why in the long run, SBG was a great thing for ROH.

Now they have to keep growing without over extending themseleves.


----------



## Even Flow

Didn't see anyone post the results from last nights ROH show



Spoiler: ROH 07/11/15 results



Return date announced for 11/14 which semi confirms Survival of the Fittest Night 2 as Night 1 takes place 11/13. Jason Powell estimated roughly 700-900 people. 



> Mark Briscoe def Danny Duggan with the fisherman Buster
> 
> War Machine def Silas Young & Beer City Bruiser after hitting fallout
> 
> ACH def Dalton Castle with a 450 splash
> 
> Michael Elgin def Matt Taven with the Elgin Bomb
> 
> Four corner survival
> Michael Bennett def Will Ferrara/Cheeseburger/Moose with a piledriver on Cheeseburger
> 
> Adam Cole def Bobby Fish with a brainbuster onto the knee
> 
> Jay Briscoe and ODB def ROH World & ROH TV Champion Jay Lethal and Truth Martini
> 
> Roderick Strong def AJ Styles & Kyle O’Reilly with a backbreaker


Adam Cole won :mark:

Roddy winning makes sense too, as they've got to keep him looking strong going into his World Title match with Lethal.


----------



## Corey

Hell yeah, Hopkins getting the Survival of the Fittest finals is a great example of the growth of the company and the city being rewarded for giving them good attendance numbers despite having shows with little implications. I loved their first show a few months back that got completely lost in all the New Japan hype, so I hope this one's good as well. (Y)


----------



## Gretchen

Even Flow said:


> Didn't see anyone post the results from last nights ROH show
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ROH 07/11/15 results
> 
> 
> 
> Return date announced for 11/14 which semi confirms Survival of the Fittest Night 2 as Night 1 takes place 11/13. Jason Powell estimated roughly 700-900 people.
> 
> 
> 
> Adam Cole won :mark:
> 
> Roddy winning makes sense too, as they've got to keep him looking strong going into his World Title match with Lethal.





Spoiler



Pretty thrilled about that too, getting sick of Styles and the other New Japan guys seemingly never losing whenever they come over to ROH so they're 'protected' (although it's only really an issue with singles matches). O’Reilly def took the pin tho.


----------



## Corey

Awesome!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Dalton Castle, Kyle O'Reilly, and Jay Briscoe in one promo. Is this the greatest promo in the history of ROH?


----------



## Gretchen

Not too thrilled about what seems to be Cole turning face but at least it means he'll get separated from those geeks Bennett and Taven.



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Dalton Castle, Kyle O'Reilly, and Jay Briscoe in one promo. Is this the greatest promo in the history of ROH?


LOL.


----------



## Even Flow

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Awesome!


Maria :sodone


----------



## TJQ

BIG WILLIE IN ROH?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/621119886031323136


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

I wonder if it's a short time deal. If it's not that then it's possible he jumped ship like Hernandez--or LU isn't getting a second season.


----------



## Corey

"Dalton Castle's probably gonna do something really weird with Moose"

:lmao

By the way that promo went, I wonder if Aries will be heel this weekend?


----------



## Corey

They really should've ran this at Field of Honor, but hey, at least it's happening!


----------



## Even Flow

TJQ said:


> BIG WILLIE IN ROH?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/621119886031323136


Willie :mark:

They also gave AR Fox a dark match a few shows back. Really wouldn't mind them using him since he's done with WWN.



Jack Evans 187 said:


> They really should've ran this at Field of Honor, but hey, at least it's happening!


:sodone


----------



## Corey

The show in Vegas this weekend looks like it could be a lot of fun.


----------



## Louaja89

Jack Evans 187 said:


> They really should've ran this at Field of Honor, but hey, at least it's happening!


I just came.:done:done:done


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Anyone watching Destination America?

Dalton Castle vs Matt Sydal was dope.

Silas Young vs Will Ferrera is now.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Mark Briscoe vs Jay Lethal for the TV Title :banderas


----------



## Corey

Leon Knuckles said:


> Anyone watching Destination America?
> 
> *Dalton Castle* vs Matt Sydal was dope.
> 
> Silas Young vs Will Ferrera is now.


Yeah I'm watching. Someone's got the peacock on their mind, huh? Sydal faced Adam Page.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Yeah I'm watching. Someone's got the peacock on their mind, huh? Sydal faced Adam Page.


:lmao LOL well I did smoke 2 bowls of dat kush prior.


So this show had 3 great matches and zero clean finishes. And I don't even have a problem with that bc ROH knows how to do it right.

Next week 200th episode. :banderas


----------



## Natecore

Mark vs Lethal was so good. And Roddy coming in throwing those picturesque Flair chops. So excited for the 4v4 next week!


----------



## Corey

Thought this week's episode was pretty skippable, tbh. Nothing was bad but it wasn't anything great either. Ending was a good way to hype next week's show though and the whole episode in general was a good way to build to Death Before Dishonor.


----------



## TripleG

My thoughts on this week's show: 

- Adam Page Vs. Matt Sydal = Solid match overall. I don't have much else to say about it. Just a good match! The Decade beat down on ACH & Sydal after it was over was pretty sick too. They needed to get heat back on the Decade after the loss, so cool beans. After the two weeks off following the iPPV, it is nice to see storylines advancing again. 

- The Card for Death Before Dishonor looks pretty solid. And the show is in Baltimore? I might go see it! I had never listened to Veda Scott talk before. She's not too bad! 

- Silas Young Vs. Will Ferrara = I like Silas as a character. He's got an old school type of feel to him that I like. But we got some of that weird WWE morality here. Dalton's Boys interfered and cost Silas a match, and then they do it, its funny. Silas beats them up in retaliation, and he's a jerk. Yeah, OK. 

- Mark Brisco Vs. Jay Lethal for the TV Title = The dueling chants of "Man Up! Lethal!" were hilarious because it made it sounds like a cohesive sentence. Anyways, this match was fun to watch. Alot of outside interference and moving parts, but it made for a nice crazy time. And they've got a pretty fun main event lined up fro Episode 200. 

Anyways, fun show this week.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Jack Evans 187 said:


> They really should've ran this at Field of Honor, but hey, at least it's happening!


----------



## LaMelo

Cole vs. Swagsuke!


----------



## TJQ




----------



## Leon Knuckles

BOBBY FISH IS SO AWESOME. :mark:


----------



## Liverpoolkelly7

Is the las vegas show for TV?


----------



## Corey

Liverpoolkelly7 said:


> Is the las vegas show for TV?


Nah it was just a live event, but I wouldn't be surprised if they aired some of it as a road rage episode. Next TV taping is July 25th in Baltimore.

Last night's setup was totally awesome. This company is growing, guys!


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Destination America told them to increase their productions.


----------



## Even Flow

Results from last nights show:


> In the first match of the Number One Contender tournament for the ROH TV Title, Bobby Fish beat Matt Taven.
> 
> Nanae Takahashi beat ODB.
> 
> In the second match of the Number One Contender tournament for the ROH TV Title, Christopher Daniels beat Mark Briscoe.
> 
> In the third match of the Number One Contender tournament for the ROH TV Title, ACH beat Kazarian.
> 
> Roppongi Vice beat The Young Bucks.
> 
> Silas Young beat Willie Mack.
> 
> War Machine beat The Kingdom.
> 
> Fish beat Daniels and ACH to become number one contender to the ROH Television Title.
> 
> Jay Briscoe, Dalton Castle and Kyle O’Reilly beat Austin Aries, Jay Lethal and Moose in a Wild Card match.


Since War Machine won, I wonder if Cole took the pinfall yet again


----------



## LaMelo

I like that new look of the set.


----------



## amhlilhaus

Roh may be at a cross roads. They are a long time established promotion, running a solid business and have a loyal fan base. If they get more tv they have to expand, but in doing so will it cause them to lose their identity? Do they have a big enough roster to keep it fresh with more tv time? It's going to be interesting.

My guess us they make it work but don't get a first run deal with da, which might be the best thing for them.


----------



## famicommander

That venue is the same one Paragon tapes their show out of. ROH looks to have roughly ten times as many people at their show, though.


----------



## Joel Anthony

A very fun main event tonight between the House and The Briscoes/ODB/Rody. I believe Kevin Kelly was the one who said this: "This is a main event in any part of the globe" pretty much saying it could be a respected believable TV main event in any promotion and imho he was dead ass right!


----------



## 3MB4Life

Fun show from Saturday. Great main event, fast paced and fun in the lead up to DOD and I loved the recaps. I love recap shows for wrestling anyway but most of the time, it's stuff from before I started watching regurlarly or stuff I don't actually remember happening but these were all matches I watched at the time and have stuck in my head. ROH has had a great first 200 episodes and I can't wait for 200 more.


----------



## Hibachi

Moose is on the live on the Straight Shoot podcast to talk about Battleground right now, this should be interesting.


----------



## S.MACK

Was anyone at the Vegas show? What did Aries say in his promo?


----------



## Even Flow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/623312777306865664


----------



## RKing85

War or the Worlds/Global Wars dvds have shown up. Fuck yes. Good bye world, see you in 12 hours.


----------



## Hencheman_21

They made some interesting choices for their 200 episode. Not how I would have done the episode, especially with trying to get new fans excited on DA but not horrible. The main event was old school wrestling. Heels cheat and fans boo, fans cheat and fans cheer.


----------



## Corey

First we had Wrestlemania weekend, then we have Summerslam weekend coming up, and now it looks like Night of Champions weekend could be just as big!



> WWE NXT will once again be going head-to-head with Ring of Honor on September 19th in San Antonio, Texas. This is during Night of Champions weekend, which takes place on September 20th in Houston.
> 
> ROH has their All-Star Extravaganza Night 2 that night at the Shrine Auditorium (and Night 1 the day prior) and NXT has announced a show for the Aztec Theater. The venues are 17 miles apart.
> 
> NXT has also announced a show for Houston, Texas on September 17th at the Bayou Music Center and one for Austin, Texas on September 18th at the Austin Music Hall. Tickets go on sale for all three events August 1st.


Any of you guys in the area? ROH announced the first talent lineup for All Star Weekend:

ROH World & World TV Champion Jay Lethal w/ Truth Martini
ROH World Tag Team Champions The Addiction
“Phenomenal” AJ Styles
Jay & Mark Briscoe
#Reborn Matt Sydal
Roderick Strong
The Young Bucks
reDRagon
Adam Cole
The Kingdom (Bennett & Taven) w/ Maria
Moose
“Unbreakable” Michael Elgin

Being able to snag AJ & the Young Bucks this early is a big win. The last time they were in San Antonio, El Patron worked the TV tapings and I'm REALLY hoping they can get him again. Alberto vs. AJ would be the bee's knees.


----------



## Corey

Way behind on my non-PPV ROH shows so I'm catching up a bit. *Road To Best in the World: Oklahoma City* from 5/30 was such a great house show. So much fun and an awesome crowd.

*Winner Receives a TV Title Shot*
Mark Briscoe vs. Matt Taven vs. Ray Rowe - *** (Hella fun sprint here. Crowd was way into it and each guy got there chance to shine)

*Winner Receives a World Title Shot*
Mike Bennett vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Hanson - ** 3/4 (Bennett & Whitmer teaming up was a lot more entertaining than it sounds. Fun match that ended up going a little longer than I would've liked and had a somewhat flat finish)

Roderick Strong vs. Will Ferrara - *** (A rare match where Roddy has a clear size advantage. Ferrara came out like a house of fire until Roddy threw him around like a rag doll.  Another fun sprint with the only problem being that myself and the crowd couldn't take Ferrara's nearfalls too seriously. He did get a lot of offense in, but Strong won with a superplex of all things)

Michael Elgin vs. Dalton Castle - *** 1/4 (This was much more fun that it had any right to be in the early minutes. When Elgin shows personality and character, it's a win. He did that here. Castle is money and we all know that. Rock solid match highlighted by a great exchange of german suplexes where neither man would give up)

Adam Cole vs. ACH - *** 3/4 (This was GREAT. Red hot crowd for both men and they both had excellent showings. Cole looked like his old self and ACH was in peak form. Great action all the way through and a super hot finishing stretch. MOTN)

*Television Championship*
Jay Lethal (c) vs. Mark Briscoe - *** 1/4 (This was somewhat of a foreshadowing of things to come. Lethal got streamers during his entrance and a mostly positive reaction towards him until he started stalling and cheating.  Thought this was worlds better than their recent match on the TV show. Mark looked like a legit competitor and it wasn't bogged down by tons of interference. Had a similar ending as the Lethal/Alberto match did if you can remember what that was)

*ROH World Championship*
Jay Briscoe (c) vs. Hanson - *** 1/2 (Oh hell yes. Pretty sweet slugfest with Hanson refusing to give up. Had a big fight atmosphere that helped with Lethal, Mark Briscoe, and Ray Rowe all being out at ringside at one point. It REALLY hit a high gear late in the match with Hanson kicking out of a Jay Driller. Everyone left their feet and the shit got real. Definitely the best defense Jay had all year before BITW)

Guys, definitely check this one out if you haven't already. Tons of fun and an easy one to sit through. I skipped the opener because Caprice Coleman was in it and Silas Young vs. Romantic Touch because that sounds worthless. :lol


----------



## Even Flow

Jack Evans 187 said:


> First we had Wrestlemania weekend, then we have Summerslam weekend coming up, and now it looks like Night of Champions weekend could be just as big!
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you guys in the area? ROH announced the first talent lineup for All Star Weekend:
> 
> ROH World & World TV Champion Jay Lethal w/ Truth Martini
> ROH World Tag Team Champions The Addiction
> “Phenomenal” AJ Styles
> Jay & Mark Briscoe
> #Reborn Matt Sydal
> Roderick Strong
> The Young Bucks
> reDRagon
> Adam Cole
> The Kingdom (Bennett & Taven) w/ Maria
> Moose
> “Unbreakable” Michael Elgin
> 
> Being able to snag AJ & the Young Bucks this early is a big win. The last time they were in San Antonio, El Patron worked the TV tapings and I'm REALLY hoping they can get him again. Alberto vs. AJ would be the bee's knees.


I saw the lineup announcement earlier for ASW, and I too was thinking they could possibly add Alberto since it won't be far for Alberto to travel, and from what I read before both parties were open to working with each other in the future.

At least they've also snagged The Bucks too for ASW to go along with AJ. If they can't get Alberto, then maybe 1 or 2 New Japan stars would be cool.


----------



## richyque

All right guys cant wait to watch me some ROH on destination america!


----------



## JakeDaSnake

So this is my first time to ever watch ROH. I am wondering why I'm watching a match from April......where is the live wrestling?


----------



## JakeDaSnake

Another look back? We are 15 minutes into an hour show and there has been zero live wrestling......


----------



## Even Flow

JakeDaSnake said:


> So this is my first time to ever watch ROH. I am wondering why I'm watching a match from April......where is the live wrestling?


The shows that air on Sinclair Broadcasting & Destination America are taped TV shows.

They run live shows monthly, and most of the big ones air on iPPV on the ROH site. The next big show for ROH is Friday which is Death Before Dishonor XIII, which will be on iPPV. But you have to be signed up to the ROH site to watch it live.


----------



## JakeDaSnake

And now a match from March?


----------



## JakeDaSnake

Even Flow said:


> The shows that air on Sinclair Broadcasting & Destination America are taped TV shows.
> 
> They run live shows monthly, and most of the big ones air on iPPV on the ROH site. The next big show for ROH is Friday which is Death Before Dishonor XIII, which will be on iPPV. But you have to be signed up to the ROH site to watch it live.


This seems like a screwy business model. I'm not sure how watching a match from March will make me want to tune into their PPV. Also, why are they still showing Kevin Owens on here?


----------



## Even Flow

Honestly, I can't answer why Kevin Owens is on there because i'm not watching the show at the moment. 

A cool idea would've been to have shown a few classic DBD matches from over the past 13 years, on this show to get people interested.


----------



## JakeDaSnake

Now we are getting an AJ Styles match from 2014. I think I'll check out TNA at 8.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Why so many recaps?


----------



## richyque

JakeDaSnake said:


> This seems like a screwy business model. I'm not sure how watching a match from March will make me want to tune into their PPV. Also, why are they still showing Kevin Owens on here?


This is a best of ROH show cuz its their 200 episode so next week they will air all new original episodes that are up to date.


----------



## JakeDaSnake

A Lance Storm match from 3 years ago is a "Best of" match??


----------



## Leon Knuckles

ROH 200 should have been something different, something special, not a freakin recap episode. ROH gets the :lose this time.


----------



## JakeDaSnake

HAHA, ok this main event looks tight!


----------



## Corey

Heavily surprised ODB's tits never fell out during the main event.


----------



## JakeDaSnake

So let me get this straight. This is a big 200th episode show, you have a main event that includes 7 of your superstars including your world champ, and a woman gets the pinfall. gtfo.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

That main event was awesome. :mark:


----------



## TripleG

My thought on ROH's 200th episode: 

- So the episode was basically just a lengthy clip show? I guess it is OK considering they are on a new home with DA and presumably want to catch up the new audience. I mean, I never got to see the KRD unmasking, so that was nice, but as a general rule, clip shows are really lazy. I just got done ripping TNA apart for replaying the KOTM match from Slammiversary. You're basically telling me that this episode doesn't count because all of this stuff already happened and nothing is advancing. 

- The only real new material we got was the 8 person tag match. It was OK I guess...that's all I got. 

Overall, this was a really week effort from ROH with an extended clip show, a pedestrian main event, and all of this on the go-home shore before their next iPPV. It seemed like a missed chance to generate some interest for the show, but hey. What can you do?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

JakeDaSnake said:


> So let me get this straight. This is a big 200th episode show, you have a main event that includes 7 of your superstars including your world champ, and a woman gets the pinfall. gtfo.


It's not like they ever really hyped the 200th episode as anything special so I don't see an issue with it. I think it was pretty obvious that Martini was gonna eat the pinfall, it didn't have to be O.D.B who scored the win, but I don't think it really does that much for any of the other guys to get that pin, so it's not that much of a biggie in my eyes.

I do think it was a missed opportunity to shift some extra PPV buys for DBD though. It really hasn't had much of a build, feels like a few exciting matches thrown together and then a couple of matches with a bit of build. Since BITW we've had what? Two weeks of footage from War of the Worlds, two weeks of normal tapings, and then this 200th episode highlight reel/one match taping on the go-home show. I'm not complaining, I already spend a tenner a month on wrestling and am happy when I don't feel obliged to spend more, but from ROH perspective, how can they expect to sell this PPV with the little build it's been given? (and I'm sure it'll be great btw).


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Death Before Dishonor tonight. :mark:

Can someone hook me up via PM? Much respect (and rep).


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Leon Knuckles said:


> Death Before Dishonor tonight. :mark:
> 
> Can someone hook me up via PM? Much respect (and rep).


Or you could, you know, buy the iPPV :jericho2


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Wrestling is Life said:


> Or you could, you know, buy the iPPV :jericho2


:nah


----------



## Corey

This isn't technically a spoiler so I won't put it in tags, but at the TV Tapings tonight Nigel announced that there's a rematch between Lethal & Roddy for the World Title in Philly on August 21st and the winner will defend against Kyle O'Reilly in September at All Star Extravaganza. 

Since all 3 of those guys have already faced off this year, I wouldn't mind if we somehow got a 3-way out of the deal.


----------



## amhlilhaus

Dalton Castle this week.

That is all


----------



## Even Flow

Spoiler: ROH TV taping results



In a dark match, Mandy Leon beat Deonna Purrazzo.

Episode 1:

Nigel McGuinness announced that there will be a Jay Lethal-Roderick Strong rematch on August 21 in Philadelphia. The winner faces Kyle O'Reilly at All-Star Extravaganza.

ACH beat Watanabe.

War Machine beat J Diesel & Donovan Dijak.

Adam Page won a squash. He then called out Jay Briscoe, who didn’t answer.

The Kingdom beat reDRagon. After the match they kept beating down reDRagon until Adam Cole made the save.

Episode 2:

In a battle of “real men”, Dalton Castle beat Silas Young.

While Bobby Fish was doing a promo, Jay Lethal came out. They wen back and forth about The TV Title.

Moose beat Will Ferrara.

The Young Bucks beat Roppongi Vice. Addiction laid The Bucks out after the match.

Episode 3:

The Briscoes beat Grey Wolf and Red Scorpion.

Strong beat Dijak. After the match, Strong was attacked by The House Of Truth. War Machine made the save.

The Addiction retained the Tag Titles beating Future Shock. At the end, The Kingdom came out to work over Shock but the Bucks made the save.

Episode 4:

Jay Briscoe beat Adam Page by DQ when Decade interfered. Mark made the save.

Caprice Coleman beat Cedric Alexander with help from Prince Nana.

Cheeseburger beat Brutal Bob Evans by a count out.

Jay Lethal beat Hanson to retain the ROH TV Title.


----------



## Corey

Did you guys know Moose actually pinned Roderick Strong in Collinsville on the Road to Best in the World? Yeah I was pretty shocked when I saw it too. Idk what the hell got into Delirious that night but the booking on that show was ATROCIOUS. Mike Bennett vs. Dalton Castle was so completely unnecessarily filled with shenanigans. I'm talking run ins, belt shots, interference, the works. It was ridiculous. Then we got to the Addiction vs. Sydal & Delirious and that for some unknown reason went 25 minutes! The longer it went, the messier it got. Daniels actually threw Todd Sinclair head first into the barricade and there was no disqualification called. Wtf...? Not to mention the Addiction actually lost. :lol Make sure you skip over that show if you haven't already, guys. Hanson vs. Taven was MOTN at ***.


----------



## Even Flow

Couple of things:



Spoiler: spoiler #1



ROH RETURNS TO PAY PER VIEW WITH ALL STAR EXTRAVAGANZA

The Best Wrestling on the Planet, Ring of Honor, returns to live Pay Per View on Friday Night September 18 with All Star Extravaganza VII. This even will emanate from historic San Antonio at the Shrine Auditorium.

With the fall-out from our recent Death Before Dishonor XIII iPPV now in the rear-view mirror, all roads will lead to San Antonio and All Star Extravaganza VII. Will Jay Lethal make it to this event as dual ROH World & ROH World Champion? Will Roderick Strong be knocking on the door for another chance? Will Jay Briscoe be looking for his rematch? Kyle O’Reilly is telling anyone who listens that he has Jay Lethal’s number! And do not forget Bobby Fish’s recent win now declares him the #1 contender to the ROH World Television Championship! This is just a sample of the excitement heading towards All Star Extravaganza XIII. If you are in San Antonio, you will not want to miss out on the chance to witness the best wrestlers on the planet collide!

Ring of Honor is bringing a jam-packed lineup to San Antonio, Texas to celebrate a truly unique event. The stars in Texas sky will shine bright, but they will pale in compassion to the stars signed for this live Pay Per View event. This is an event you cannot afford to miss!

RING OF HONOR STARS SIGNED TO APPEAR

ROH World & World TV Champion Jay Lethal w/ Truth Martini
ROH World Tag Team Champions The Addiction
“Phenomenal” AJ Styles
Jay & Mark Briscoe
#Reborn Matt Sydal
Roderick Strong
The Young Bucks
reDRagon
Adam Cole
The Kingdom (Bennett & Taven) w/ Maria
Moose
“Unbreakable” Michael Elgin

Stay tuned to www.rohwrestling.com for all the latest news and match announcements regarding this historic event.

To witness the build up to these amazing events, be sure to tune into Ring of Honor Television every weekend on your local Sinclair station and Wednesday nights on Destination America.

If you’re not sure how to locate Destination America on your cable service, please use this link to find it in your area http://www.destinationamerica.com/channel-finder/

To find out when RING OF HONOR WRESTLING airs in your area click HERE.

Follow ROH on Twitter: @RingofHonor
Like ROH at: Facebook.com/RingofHonor



I think it'll be a triple threat match at ASE. Wouldn't be entirely shocked either if Lethal had to somehow also defend the TV title on the show..



Spoiler: spoiler #2



Ring of Honor COO, Joe Koff, to hold Reddit AMA
Scheduled Wednesday, August 12th from 3 p.m. – 4 p.m. ET

(BALTIMORE, MD) – Ring of Honor announced that their Chief Operating Officer, Joe Koff, will host a Reddit AMA (“Ask-Me-Anything”) on Wednesday, August 12th from 3 p.m. to 4 p.m. ET. The event will be held within the “Squared Circle” sub-reddit (https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/).

All fans of pro-wrestling are invited to ask questions of the head of the promotion that boasts the best wrestling on the planet.

“Ring of Honor has the absolute best fans in world,” said Joe Koff, COO of Ring of Honor. “We’re always listening to feedback, but hosting this AMA on Reddit will be a really fun event that gives all wrestling fans a chance to ask questions about ROH directly. Our fans are the core of our company, so I’m really excited to talk with them. For anyone not familiar with Ring of Honor, come have a chat!”

Ring of Honor will hold more AMAs in the coming months, with additional details on featured hosts, dates, ways for fans to interact, and other information to be announced at a later time.

About Ring of Honor Wrestling:
Ring of Honor Wrestling is owned by Sinclair Broadcast Group, Inc., the largest and one of the most diversified television broadcasting companies with affiliations across all the major networks. Ring of Honor is a professional wresting company which produces weekly, original 1-hour television wrestling programs and is the only wresting promotion in the United States with a major, multi-market presence on broadcast TV. Ring of Honor is also syndicated on Destination America, select TV stations and regional Cable Systems. For further information on Ring of Honor visit www.rohwrestling.com. 

About Sinclair:
Sinclair is the largest and one of the most diversified television broadcasting companies in the country with 162 television stations it owns, operates and/or provides services to in 79 markets, broadcasting 375 channels, and affiliations with all the major networks. Sinclair is the leading local news provider in the country, as well as a producer of sports content. Sinclair’s broadcast content is delivered via multiple-platforms, including over-the-air, multi-channel video program distributors, and digital platforms. Sinclair regularly uses its website as a key source of company information which can be accessed at www.sbgi.net



Sounds interesting..


----------



## Corey

I wonder if Alberto's contract with LU would restrict him from being on PPV or TV? I feel like it kind of would, but I certainly hope not because I'd love to see him show up in San Antonio.


----------



## Even Flow

I called Lethal wrestling twice on ASE :mark:



Spoiler: All Star Extravaganza spoiler



Ring of Honor announced today that the top matches for their 9/18 All Star Extravaganza PPV in San Antonio, Texas will be headlined by Kyle O'Reilly challenging the ROH champion in his first-ever shot at the ROH title.

O'Reilly's partner Bobby Fish will challenge Lethal for the ROH TV title on the same show, so if Lethal still holds both championships, he will wrestle twice on the PPV.



Also Lethal/Roddy rematch will be in Philly



> ROH also announced that Jay Lethal and Roderick Strong will have a rematch of their amazing one hour draw from Death Before Dishonor at the 8/21 return to the 2300 Arena in Philadelphia, PA with the winner of that bout going on to defend against O'Reilly.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*ROH TV EPISODE #201 2015 JULY 29 REVIEW :mark: :mark: :mark:*

*TAG-TEAM OPENER MATCH*
Corey Hollis & Jonathan Gresham vs The Kingdom
***1/2
This should have been a *** match, but Hollis and Gresham were so awesome. LET'S GO JOBBERS! They made the match so much better. Their performance was the definition of indy. They were fast and agile. They knew how to showcase themselves. The chemistry between both teams was great!

*SIX-MAN MAYHEM MATCH*
Caprice Coleman vs Brutal Bob Evans vs Cheeseburger vs Silas Young vs Dalton Castle vs Moose
****1/4
This match was awesome. Lots of crazy shit happening everywhere. I was unrealistically rooting for Cheeseburger lol. Psychology from Young was amazing, and Castle was even better. Castle suplexed Moose for Christ's sake! Moose was the crowd favorite, but everyone performed flawlessly. Coleman had a sweet apron spot.

*MAIN EVENT MATCH*
ACH vs Bobby Fish
***3/4
This match was great. I didn't know who to root for because I'm a fan of both. Both guys played a lot of offense, not much defense. Very fast-paced match. The top rope slam spot was a nice finish.


----------



## CoolGuy45

Is DBD worth watching?


----------



## Leon Knuckles

CoolGuy45 said:


> Is DBD worth watching?


I liked it. All of the matches had a big fight feel.


----------



## Corey

CoolGuy45 said:


> Is DBD worth watching?


I'd watch the middle portion (Briscoes/RPG, Cole/Castle, ACH/Page) and then it's your decision whether you wanna match the main event or not. It's obviously pretty long.


----------



## Saintpat

Cliff Compton tweeted that he's going to be on the Atlanta show!


----------



## Corey

This could be GREAT:


----------



## Natecore

What a cruel world: Hollis and Gresham can wrestle circles around Taven and Bennett yet they weren't born with prototypical physiques. I'd much rather watch great wrestlers than 6 ft dudes in a wrestling ring.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

Brutal Bob and Cheeseburger continuing their feud! Fuck yes!!!!!!!!

Announcer shrieking, "THOSE ARE BOYS?!?!?!"

I have a weird feeling about this guy.

Great match. Any match with BB is great. I don't like Whitmer so I am done.

Great show!


----------



## BlackoutLAS

Trying to get into ROH...Anyone have any suggestions of the best shows to watch? Cheers.


----------



## TJQ

CoolGuy45 said:


> Is DBD worth watching?


Cole/Castle and Briscoes/RPG were the only matches I really enjoyed to any degree. I thought the main event was awful lol, but it's up to you.


----------



## CoolGuy45

TJQ said:


> Cole/Castle and Briscoes/RPG were the only matches I really enjoyed to any degree. I thought the main event was awful lol, but it's up to you.


I heard a lot of bad things about the main event. That's why I'm hesitant to watch. I thought Lethal/Strong would be a MOTY candidate and all I heard was that it was boring.


----------



## Corey

BlackoutLAS said:


> Trying to get into ROH...Anyone have any suggestions of the best shows to watch? Cheers.


Do you want just shows from this year? If so:

Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton
Winter Warriors Tour: Atlanta
13th Anniversary Show
Conquest Tour: Hopkins
War of The Worlds '15
Road to Best in The World: Oklahoma City
Best in the World '15

TV show wise, the best episodes this year have been May 9th (O'Reilly vs. Sabin and all star 6-man tag) and June 25th (Roddy vs. Shinskay and Bullet Club vs. Okada & RPG Vice)



CoolGuy45 said:


> I heard a lot of bad things about the main event. That's why I'm hesitant to watch. I thought Lethal/Strong would be a MOTY candidate and all I heard was that it was boring.


Well going 60 minutes isn't really gonna do those two any favors and the first 30 minutes honestly dragged pretty hard. They picked up steam in the late stages, but by that point you already knew it was going to a time limit draw. Definitely check out Briscoes vs. RPG Vice and Cole vs. Castle though. I enjoyed ACH vs. Page as well but there seems to be mixed opinions on that one.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Well going 60 minutes isn't really gonna do those two any favors and the first 30 minutes honestly dragged pretty hard. They picked up steam in the late stages, but by that point you already knew it was going to a time limit draw. Definitely check out Briscoes vs. RPG Vice and Cole vs. Castle though. I enjoyed ACH vs. Page as well but there seems to be mixed opinions on that one.


I didn't think it would go to a 60-minute time limit draw. I just thought it would be a really long match. So when it did go to a draw, I kind of marked out! :lol


----------



## BlackoutLAS

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Do you want just shows from this year? If so:
> 
> Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton
> Winter Warriors Tour: Atlanta
> 13th Anniversary Show
> Conquest Tour: Hopkins
> War of The Worlds '15
> Road to Best in The World: Oklahoma City
> Best in the World '15
> 
> TV show wise, the best episodes this year have been May 9th (O'Reilly vs. Sabin and all star 6-man tag) and June 25th (Roddy vs. Shinskay and Bullet Club vs. Okada & RPG Vice)
> 
> 
> Well going 60 minutes isn't really gonna do those two any favors and the first 30 minutes honestly dragged pretty hard. They picked up steam in the late stages, but by that point you already knew it was going to a time limit draw. Definitely check out Briscoes vs. RPG Vice and Cole vs. Castle though. I enjoyed ACH vs. Page as well but there seems to be mixed opinions on that one.


All time, current, it doesn't really matter, just wanted to watch some good shit to get me into the product.


----------



## NastyYaffa

BlackoutLAS said:


> All time, current, it doesn't really matter, just wanted to watch some good shit to get me into the product.


Some of my favorite ROH shows ever:

Better Than Our Best
Glory By Honor V Night 2
Man Up
Death Before Dishonor VI

Better Than Our Best has a great tag match between Generation Next & Blood Generation, a great World Title match between Bryan Danielson & Lance Storm + Cabana vs. Homicide was a great main event.

Glory By Honor V has my favorite match ever, Danielson/KENTA + I really like Marufuji/McGuinness as well.

Man Up is worth watching for the last 2 matches alone. Morishima/Danielson + Briscoes/Steenerico are classics.

Death Before Dishonor VI might be my favorite ROH show ever, tbh. You have the AMAZING Adam Pearce vs. Brent Albright match, which is one of the best matches in ROH history. And the main evet for the ROH World Title between Nigel, Bryan, Castagnoli (Cesaro) & Tyler Black (Seth Rollins) is amazing. I remember really liking Marufuji/Shiozaki too, but haven't seen that one in a while.

I'd definitely say that all 4 of those shows are worth watching.


----------



## Vic

*ROH Rumored To Be Launching Women's Division*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626440548472242176
About time honestly, wonder how they'll pack women into an hour of TV. Wouldn't be surprised if Maria or ODB becomes the first ROH Women's Champion.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: ROH Rumored To Be Launching Women's Division*

I remember them saying that in 2013.

And if they want to start a division with this roster (Maria,ODB, Leon,Hendrix, Scott)... And add ROH's NY crowds to the mix...Yeeeah... D.O.A.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*Re: ROH Rumored To Be Launching Women's Division*

And Mandy Leon, she debuted last week

https://instagram.com/p/5m7TNxtJgB/
https://instagram.com/p/5pdESZNJkH/

Not bad


----------



## HOJO

*Re: ROH Rumored To Be Launching Women's Division*

The crop of females already used in ROH is pretty crappy.

But Nanae Takahashi just worked an ROH show and is currently setting up a new promotion called SEAdLINNNG. So I guess ROH ,ay partner with her? We'll see.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Is the Joe/Styles vs Addiction match not going to air? Or has it just not come up yet?


----------



## Even Flow

Wrestling is Life said:


> Is the Joe/Styles vs Addiction match not going to air? Or has it just not come up yet?


Think it was just a dark match between the 4. 

As for a potential ROH womens division, i'd be up for seeing it. It'll bring something else to ROH. Hopefully they sign/use some good women.


----------



## Corey

This week's episode is pretty stacked. Young Bucks vs. War Machine and Adam Cole vs. Kyle O'Reilly (and they're STILL in New York for this week). Unfortunately, Ultima Lucha is that night so that will be getting my viewership on the replay.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

So just kind of getting into ROH (have watched clips but not episodes) and was wondering who "the man" is currently?


----------



## DGenerationMC

Undertaker23RKO said:


> So just kind of getting into ROH (have watched clips but not episodes) and was wondering who "the man" is currently?


Jay Lethal is the Undisputed World Champion.

But let's be honest here, Adam Cole is the best ROH has to offer.


----------



## TJQ

Undertaker23RKO said:


> So just kind of getting into ROH (have watched clips but not episodes) and was wondering who "the man" is currently?


Jay Lethal, he's the ROH World Champion and the TV Champion, unfortunately.


----------



## LaMelo

No doubt it is Jay Lethal!


----------



## amhlilhaus

Roh usually doesn't get stupid, but the bucks vs war machine sure qualified. How does the ref just let someone else into the match? And I know it's cheating that let the bucks win but damn do they get strong booking. I may have missed a show or two but I've been watching every week for months, have the bucks even lost lately? They kept clowning and cutting off okada and then tonight, it's really strong.

And veda Scott is highly underrated, she's lucious.


----------



## Corey

amhlilhaus said:


> Roh usually doesn't get stupid, but the bucks vs war machine sure qualified. How does the ref just let someone else into the match? And I know it's cheating that let the bucks win but damn do they get strong booking. I may have missed a show or two but I've been watching every week for months, have the bucks even lost lately? They kept clowning and cutting off okada and then tonight, it's really strong.
> 
> And veda Scott is highly underrated, she's lucious.


Haven't watched the show yet (just downloaded it) but this doesn't sound promising. The Bucks haven't lost many televised or PPV matches, but they did lose to RPG Vice in Vegas a couple weeks ago. That's the only loss I can think of though.

I can't help but think of Veda as an annoying little slut. :lol She's good on the mic though. Amazing that her cooch never falls out from all those short ass skirts she wears.


----------



## Corey

Literally _just_ found out that I have a local channel that airs the show. 1 AM on Saturday nights on ABC, so I watched tonight. Hell yeah! 

Bucks vs. Kingdom was stupid as shit. No comment for that. Cedric & Moose feud continuing is fine. Thinking they might have a stipulation match at the next PPV. Everything that happened with the main event was fine and evolved the rivalries pretty nicely, but it's not like the wrestling was that good here. Oh well, still a cool moment.

Episode had three really strong promos though. Roddy, Cole, & Lethal. The folks that think Roddy still sucks on the mic should watch the first 2 minutes of the show this week. (Y) Cole kills it too (per usual).


----------



## amhlilhaus

Jack Evans 187 said:


> amhlilhaus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roh usually doesn't get stupid, but the bucks vs war machine sure qualified. How does the ref just let someone else into the match? And I know it's cheating that let the bucks win but damn do they get strong booking. I may have missed a show or two but I've been watching every week for months, have the bucks even lost lately? They kept clowning and cutting off okada and then tonight, it's really strong.
> 
> And veda Scott is highly underrated, she's lucious.
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't watched the show yet (just downloaded it) but this doesn't sound promising. The Bucks haven't lost many televised or PPV matches, but they did lose to RPG Vice in Vegas a couple weeks ago. That's the only loss I can think of though.
> 
> I can't help but think of Veda as an annoying little slut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's good on the mic though. Amazing that her cooch never falls out from all those short ass skirts she wears.
Click to expand...

Veda is annoying, but a slut? Mandy Leon strikes me as a slut more than her for some reason, though it wouldn't suprised me if the locker room isn't running trains on both of them


----------



## LaMelo

I kept waiting and waiting on Adam Cole to do something that was heel and he never did.


----------



## Corey

Ted said:


> I kept waiting and waiting on Adam Cole to do something that was heel and he never did.


Yeah, pretty clear now that he's leaving the Kingdom soon (or maybe he already has I guess). Would be fine if they feuded against each other for a while, but Cole as a face would open a fresh new challenger for Lethal down the line. Could be looking at a possible Final Battle main event there if Jay can get past Roddy and Kyle.

Was thinking about match possibilities for All Star Extravaganza next month, and how cool would it be if they did Bennett & Taven vs. Cole & A Mystery Partner? Maria could say "go ahead and try to find a partner, Adam. No one likes you in the locker room because of your terrible attitude and everything you've done to them and Kyle is already busy with Lethal, so good luck kid!" Cole brings out either Austin Aries or Alberto El Patron as his partner and the crowd loses their fucking minds. How fucking AWESOME would that be!? :mark:


----------



## Corey

People have been clamoring for them to return to Florida, and here it is:










_Tickets for December 5th will be on sale at via Ticket Master on Wednesday August 5th at 10 AM EST for Ringside Members and on Friday, August 7th at 10 AM EST for the general public. _ 

There's a lot of local talent throughout Florida, so that could definitely be a fun show.

EDIT: Just noticed their typo. :lol


----------



## Corey

I know I'm triple posting, but fuck it. This is awesome:









@Saintpat !


----------



## Even Flow

That 6 man looks fucking awesome.


----------



## Saintpat

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I know I'm triple posting, but fuck it. This is awesome:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Saintpat !


Main event BAY BAY!!!!!!

I was trying to text my friend who's going with me and I couldn't make my hands hold still ... literally had to stop and calm down.

This is freaking EPIC!!!!


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cole and Lethal in the same ring?




:mark:


----------



## Corey

No match listing yet, but this has legit potential to be one of greatest DVD releases quality wise that wrestling has ever seen:


----------



## Saintpat

Jack Evans 187 said:


> No match listing yet, but this has legit potential to be one of greatest DVD releases quality wise that wrestling has ever seen:


Yeah I've been away from the DVD-buying for a bit now (got a few including some grab bags for X-mas) but this is one that looks like too much to pass up.

When you see a match listing, please post.


----------



## Even Flow

Hirooki Goto is working the 8/21 Philly show, his official ROH debut.

ROH announced Roppongi Vice & Okada vs Hirooki Goto & The Briscoes for the show.


----------



## Hencheman_21

Jack Evans 187 said:


> People have been clamoring for them to return to Florida, and here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Tickets for December 5th will be on sale at via Ticket Master on Wednesday August 5th at 10 AM EST for Ringside Members and on Friday, August 7th at 10 AM EST for the general public. _
> 
> There's a lot of local talent throughout Florida, so that could definitely be a fun show.
> 
> EDIT: Just noticed their typo. :lol


Wish they were coming back to Lakeland but better than nothing.


----------



## Corey

Even Flow said:


> Hirooki Goto is working the 8/21 Philly show, his official ROH debut.
> 
> ROH announced Roppongi Vice & Okada vs Hirooki Goto & The Briscoes for the show.


Hoooooly fuck that sounds great. It seriously looks like the Philly TV Tapings could be better than Field of Honor. I don't think that's the way it's supposed to be. :lol


----------



## richyque

I'm super excited for another episode of ROH on Destination america!


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

Super kick! Young Bucks on TV? NO WAY!


----------



## richyque

War machine would win this easy if this were booked right, look at the bucks and their mannerisms.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

Dude, I want Hansen in TNA. Team him with Knux would be cool because that is who I think of.


----------



## richyque

REF BUMP, REF BUMP!!!!


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

I don't think his knee was ever the issue. It was his ankle. Those announcers are shit. WWE level bad.

Good match though.


----------



## richyque

:clap Great promo by adam cole,


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

God...what is pro wrestling in 2015? Dalton Castle and this shit? Are we back in the 80's?

I hate this shit. Glad he is a jobber.


----------



## amhlilhaus

WesternFilmGuy said:


> God...what is pro wrestling in 2015? Dalton Castle and this shit? Are we back in the 80's?
> 
> I hate this shit. Glad he is a jobber.


I don't get the sense he's a jobber. He's lost to lethal the world champ and Adam Cole a ex cHamp. If he loses to romantic touch or Colby coring then I'll agree. I like his schtick, he's not vanilla and that already makes him stand out. He is definitely an up and comer and him, war machine, and moose are the future.


----------



## Even Flow

Signed for Field of Honor


----------



## El Dandy

Generalissimo Daniels


----------



## TripleG

My thoughts in this week's show: 

- It was nice to get a quick reaction from Roderick following the big title match. 

- Are the Young Bucks just going to spend their entire career mimicking more famous acts? I mean my God, I've ripped on them for being too similar to The Hardys, The Rockers, and DX, but they even wear DX knock off shirts!!! Jesus! Also, I have a fun idea for a drinking game. In every Young Bucks match, take a shot for every superkick. You'll be dead by the closing bell. The whole Bullet Club switcharoo and faking the injury to get AJ in there as a substitute made the match fun and made it different from the usual matches. But all my issues with Young Bucks matches were all front and center during this one. Superkicks galore to the point of rendering the moves useless, little to no tag team psychology, and basing themselves off of past talents. 

- Nice promo from Adam Cole. 

- I've never seen Rhett Titus as Romantic Touch before. LOL! What and oddly hilarious character. Anyways, I am liking the new direction for Cedric Alexander, and Veda Scott is nice to look at, so that's good. I probably would have made it more of a squash to make Cedric look more dominant, but the basic point of the whole thing was sound. Caprice Coleman on commentary was a nice counterbalance to Cedric's turn, and Veda is a fun manager character as well. 

- Nice promo from Lethal. I can't wait until he has to defend both titles in one night at an iPPV. 

- Main Event = Cole Vs. O'Riley is a cool match to have. Match was going fine up until The Addiction causing the Double DQ. But....that lead to an impromptu Future Shock reunion! That's cool! The match was OK. It'll build into Cole's further split from The Kingdom, so it'll most likely be a nice stepping stone to a bigger payoff. For tonight, it was cool seeing Cole aligned with reDragon! 

Show was solid and fun this week. Some nice action and character builders, so it was fine.


----------



## Corey

Even Flow said:


> Signed for Field of Honor


This looks pretty interesting. If Daniels can turn back the clock a little bit, it could be a really good match. Didn't think his singles match against Roddy at SCOH was anything special, but that was super one sided in favor of Strong anyway. Like how they played this off of the most recent TV episode as well. (Y)


----------



## famicommander

TripleG said:


> - Are the Young Bucks just going to spend their entire career mimicking more famous acts? I mean my God, I've ripped on them for being too similar to The Hardys, The Rockers, and DX, but they even wear DX knock off shirts!!! Jesus! Also, I have a fun idea for a drinking game. In every Young Bucks match, take a shot for every superkick. You'll be dead by the closing bell. The whole Bullet Club switcharoo and faking the injury to get AJ in there as a substitute made the match fun and made it different from the usual matches. But all my issues with Young Bucks matches were all front and center during this one. Superkicks galore to the point of rendering the moves useless, little to no tag team psychology, and basing themselves off of past talents.
> .


I could be wrong, but I've always looked at the Bullet Club in general as a parody of major heel stables such as the DX and NWO, and the Bucks in specific as a very self aware team doing things ironically. I think the emphasis on superkicks is a commentary on how much the move has lost impact in the business due to its overuse. They're overusing it to the point of comedy.

At least that's my impression of it all.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

I was looking at the Triplemania PPV tonight and I scrolled down and saw that ROH/ Sinclair had two PPV offerings: Punk vs Aries from 2005 and Punk vs Bryan Danielson from 2005. They are charging $7.99 for them.

Why they are selling matches from 10 years ago?


----------



## Corey

WesternFilmGuy said:


> I was looking at the Triplemania PPV tonight and I scrolled down and saw that ROH/ Sinclair had two PPV offerings: Punk vs Aries from 2005 and Punk vs Bryan Danielson from 2005. They are charging $7.99 for them.
> 
> Why they are selling matches from 10 years ago?


I don't think you're paying for just that individual match. Pretty sure it's a 60 minute PPV featuring some classic matches from a specific individual or group of individuals. Similar to what TNA did (or still does?).


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I don't think you're paying for just that individual match. Pretty sure it's a 60 minute PPV featuring some classic matches from a specific individual or group of individuals. Similar to what TNA did (or still does?).


Yeah, it just says, "CM Punk vs Bryan Danielson is featured". I wasn't going to buy anyway just looking at info for AAA. But you are correct, 60 mins, so maybe they (Bryan/ Phil) talk about it or something.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Nazi Daniels :done


----------



## NastyYaffa

Even Flow said:


> Signed for Field of Honor


Can't wait for this. Their match at Glory By Honor last year was my favorite ROH match of 2014. :mark:


----------



## Corey

Whistlin dixie this could be awesome! Elgin has been great in the G1.










EDIT: But wait, the announcements keep coming! These for Glory By Honor weekend: 



> The Best Wrestling on the Planet returns to the midwest with 2 amazing events as part of GLORY BY HONOR XIV!
> 
> On Friday night, October 23, Ring of Honor returns to Kalamazoo, Michigan at the Wings Event Center Annex for a National Television Taping with a 7:00 bell time.
> 
> Then the following night we take Dayton, Ohio by storm at the Montgomery County Fairgrounds with a 7:30 bell time.
> 
> Already signed to appear at both of these big events is former 2x IWGP Heavyweight Champion "The Phenomenal" AJ Styles.
> 
> Get your tickets to these amazing events in advance as we expect them to move fast! Tickets for Ringside Members go on sale at 10am on Wednesday, August 12 and on Friday, August 14th at 10am Est for the general public


Dayton getting GBH seems pretty random, but alright. More AJ is good for me!


----------



## Even Flow

More AJ is a good thing.


----------



## Saintpat

Even Flow said:


> More AJ is a good thing.


Was hoping he was going to be in Atlanta but he's booked to be in UK and Germany.

:frown2:


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Damn I just finished the new episode. Fresh storylines are starting. This is great.

War Machine vs Young Bucks was just pure entertainment. And a wild AJ appeared.

Cedric Alexander destroyed R-Touch (see what I did there) and I loved the continuation of Cedric vs MOOSE!

Adam Cole / Kyle O'Reilley stuff was just awesome.

Promos from Cole and Lethal were phenomenal. Just a really great, almost perfect episode of ROH rasslin. :clap


----------



## Corporate Rock

Trying to start watching ROH soon, how hard/long will it take to be caught up on current events? I keep hearing good things so I might as well check it now..


----------



## hgr423

I thought that the Romantic Touch gimmick was a goof, but it's been going on for at least 2 years now. It's time to give the man behind the mask a fair chance.


----------



## Corey

Corporate Rock said:


> Trying to start watching ROH soon, how hard/long will it take to be caught up on current events? I keep hearing good things so I might as well check it now..


If you watch this past week's episode with Young Bucks vs. War Machine, you'd virtually have all the major storylines laid out in front of you. Roddy vs. Lethal, Adam Cole breaking away from the Kingdom, reDRagon vs. The Addiction, and Cedric vs. Moose. Next week is the start of a new set of tapings in a new city, so it'll just continue on from there. Should be pretty easy to catch up on everything. (Y)


----------



## Iloverealwrestling

*Roh field of honor*

Hey guys just wondering I am looking to go to roh field of honor by myself august 22nd. I am looking to spend only 30 bucks I don't have a credit card to buy off the ticket site on mcu parks site so I need to buy a ticket from someone who has an extra one who is looking to sell one etc. How much do you guys think scalpers will be charging outside the park that day? I'll only go up to 35 but that's it. If anybody can help me let me know thanks so much guys!


----------



## TJQ

Can the kingdom stop getting put in stuff :shaq


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Roh field of honor*

They have $25 seats for sale right now. I highly doubt the show sells out so you can probably just buy them at the door and not have to worry about scalpers.


----------



## Corey

Not even funny how many SPOTS and SUPERKICKS that are gonna be in that match.


----------



## LaMelo

That show looks sick.


----------



## Corey

ROH is starting a new internet exclusive series, which are essentially dark matches from their shows.


----------



## Even Flow

Apparently the Philly show is close to selling out, from what I just read on PWInsider.

Also, I didn't realize Cole vs Nakamura was on the card :mark:


----------



## BLRNerd

Mandy Leon is not too bad in the ring. You could tell she was nervous though.


----------



## Corey

Winner gets the TV Title shot at the 2nd night of All Star Extravaganza, which is a TV Taping. Lethal defends against Bobby Fish on the PPV. This match could go either way really. My prediction is Castle but I could certainly see Cedric winning and then Fish could beat Lethal.


----------



## Even Flow

Moose is my pick.


----------



## hgr423

The House of Truth has to cheat to win internet exclusive matches also apparently


----------



## Corey

Everyone gunnin for Lethal!


----------



## The CRA1GER

What if Dijak wins and Lethal lays down for him. Still never made sense to me that he would forfeit his TV Title shot for a spot in the HoT.


----------



## Corey

They're stacking the FUCK out of this card!


----------



## El Dandy

The people are ready for TV Champ Dalton Castle.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Jack Evans 187 said:


> They're stacking the FUCK out of this card!


_*My money is on The Young Bucks to win this tag team title match. *_


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Damn. Great episode on DA. That main event was batshit crazy! :clap


----------



## Even Flow

Jack Evans 187 said:


> They're stacking the FUCK out of this card!


:sodone


----------



## Leon Knuckles

La Parka said:


> The people are ready for TV Champ Dalton Castle.


:nah

It's gonna be Moose or Dijak.


----------



## El Dandy

Leon Knuckles said:


> :nah
> 
> It's gonna be Moose or Dijak.


Perhaps, but I'll still put my money on Castle.

ROH has a man of color as their World Champion.

ROH gonna have a colorful man as their TV Champion.


----------



## LaMelo

Hopefully Castle wins it.


----------



## Corey

This Philly card seriously looks better than some of their PPVs.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Anyone else having a tough time buying this Adam Cole face turn?


----------



## DGenerationMC

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Anyone else having a tough time buying this Adam Cole face turn?


Real or not, I'm totally into it and it's probably the most exciting thing about ROH right now for me personally. If it means Cole leaving The Kingdom, I'm fine with it. Fans have just been refusing to boo Cole for about a year now so perhaps ROH is gonna try face Adam Cole for a year, maybe year and a half tops. I expect him to be the über heel we all know once he wins the World Title again.

This definitely reminds me of Flair's "face" runs in late 80s, early 90s WCW where he always turned on some poor bastard. Wait, I guess that makes Kyle O'Reilly the new Surfer Sting, doesn't it?


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Cole is like a tweener right now. We don't really know what's going on with him. I am digging this storyline with Kingdom and reDRagon, and Cole caught in the middle.


----------



## amhlilhaus

Silas young wants Dalton castles boys? He must've heard stories lol!

Go castle!


----------



## Saintpat

amhlilhaus said:


> Silas young wants Dalton castles boys? He must've heard stories lol!
> 
> Go castle!


If Silas comes out to Boys II Men, I have to switch my loyalties.


----------



## Corey

ROH's tag division is deep (as they like to point out) but I'm getting relatively annoyed with the lack of any structure or psychology in their tag matches. They pretty much just do whatever the hell they want. Never really a need to tag in and out, ya know? Especially in Young Bucks matches.

I know @TripleG feels this way. Anyone else?

EDIT: Now after watching the end of this week's episode, I'm hoping we see a more controlled and traditional match between the Addiction and the Bucks next month. Should be a nice change of pace seeing YB playing faces in peril and I can only hope for the best.

Two title matches on TV the next two weeks. Should be good stuff.


----------



## malek

On Twitter someone posted pictures of ACH, Adam Cole, Adam Page and Alex Shelley, and tagged them as Brooklyn belongs to ROH.

Is there 4 way match between this 4 signed that I'm not aware of, or is someone cruelly playing with my feelings ?


----------



## amhlilhaus

Saintpat said:


> amhlilhaus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silas young wants Dalton castles boys? He must've heard stories lol!
> 
> Go castle!
> 
> 
> 
> If Silas comes out to Boys II Men, I have to switch my loyalties.
Click to expand...

Lol, gives new meaning to 'I'll make love to you'


----------



## Corey

malek said:


> On Twitter someone posted pictures of ACH, Adam Cole, Adam Page and Alex Shelley, and tagged them as Brooklyn belongs to ROH.
> 
> Is there 4 way match between this 4 signed that I'm not aware of, or is someone cruelly playing with my feelings ?


No they tagged them all because all 4 will be in Brooklyn for Field of Honor the same night as NXT Takeover. They're all wrestling in different matches though.


----------



## malek

Jack Evans 187 said:


> No they tagged them all because all 4 will be in Brooklyn for Field of Honor the same night as NXT Takeover. They're all wrestling in different matches though.


Cheers mate. Knew Time Splitters were wrestling Briscoes, but more out of blind desire then anything else thought that they might arranged night two, or something alike...


----------



## Saintpat

Hopeful for a few more Atlanta show match announcements.

Please, Dalton Castle, come to the ATL!!!!!


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Just saw on Instagram that Delirious appeared at the NJPW's G1 Climax Finale to announce that ROH will be coming to Japan in 2016


----------



## Corey

Saintpat said:


> Hopeful for a few more Atlanta show match announcements.
> 
> Please, Dalton Castle, come to the ATL!!!!!


Not sure if you saw, but they announced Mark Briscoe vs. Cliff Compton for the Atlanta show as well. Not exactly a marquee matchup though. 



Wrestling is Life said:


> Just saw on Instagram that Delirious appeared at the NJPW's G1 Climax Finale to announce that ROH will be coming to Japan in 2016


Completely awesome news here. Really hope they can try and run at Korakuen. If they did an ROH vs. NJPW best of 5 or 7 series then that would just be incredible.


----------



## Saintpat

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Not sure if you saw, but they announced Mark Briscoe vs. Cliff Compton for the Atlanta show as well. Not exactly a marquee matchup though.
> 
> 
> Completely awesome news here. Really hope they can try and run at Korakuen. If they did an ROH vs. NJPW best of 5 or 7 series then that would just be incredible.


I did see that, and I've never seen Compton live so I'm looking forward to that.

Someone from ROH (forget who) announced on a Reddit AMA that we'll also get Jay Briscoe vs. Moose ... I'm guessing we're at the front end of a Moose superpush, because they know they can only keep him so long. I'm OK with that.


----------



## Even Flow

Final Battle will be in Philly this year at the ECW Arena. First time since Final Battle 2004 it's been in Philly.

It'll be live on PPV, then tv tapings the next day.


----------



## Corey

You were correct, @Saintpat










This wouldn't have been a bad World Title defense from Jay a few months ago because it looked like they were building to that. Hope to god Moose doesn't go over here.


----------



## Saintpat

Jack Evans 187 said:


> You were correct, @Saintpat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This wouldn't have been a bad World Title defense from Jay a few months ago because it looked like they were building to that. Hope to god Moose doesn't go over here.


I'd be OK with it. Like I said, they have to be realistic in thinking that they only have Moose for a limited time ... to not give him a huge push while they have him would probably be a mistake.


----------



## Corey

Saintpat said:


> I'd be OK with it. Like I said, they have to be realistic in thinking that they only have Moose for a limited time ... to not give him a huge push while they have him would probably be a mistake.


Yeah but to beat the guy who's only been pinned by ONE person in the last two and a half years while he's in the middle of a midcard feud with Cedric? Just don't see how that helps anyone involved. 

Now winning the gauntlet to earn a TV Title match, THAT I'd be ok with it. Still don't think he's ready to be main eventing anytime soon or getting any kind of big push. Not in a promotion like ROH at least. He'd already be TNA Champion by now if he were there. :lol


----------



## LaMelo

That would be a huge win for Moose!


----------



## amhlilhaus

Moose match with Jay will be an angle to continue his feud with cedric. He might not go anywhere though, not muscular enough for the bisexuals running the comp. Look what happened with Chris hero


----------



## Corey

The rest of the Atlanta lineup, @Saintpat

_*WAR MACHINE vs #Reborn Matt Sydal & ACH* in a battle of styles, as it is the brutality and destruction of War Machine against the aerial wizardry of Sydal & ACH.

*“MR ROH” RODERICK STRONG vs CAPRICE COLEMAN* - The charismatic preacher will be bringing a lot of athletic ability to back up his braggadocio, but will it be enough to take on Mr. ROH?

*THE KINGDOM (MATT TAVEN & MICHAEL BENNETT) w/MARIA KANELLIS vs WILL FERRARA & WATANABE* - Ferrara & Watanabe could provide the perfect mix of speed and power to keep The Kingdom off their game, but can they counteract The Queen of the Kingdom?

*“UNBREAKABLE” MICHAEL ELGIN vs ADAM PAGE* w/ BJ WHITMER - Does Whitmer have a master plan to use Page to break “Unbreakable”? Or will Elgin break Page en route to an ROH World Title opportunity?

*CEDRIC ALEXANDER vs COREY HOLLIS* - Hollis better hope his veteran status is enough to stop the new attitude of Cedric, who is coming to this match with will be coming with bad intentions._

Sydal & ACH vs. War Machine could be a lot of fun as well Kingdom vs. Watanabe & Ferrara. Sucks they wasted Roddy on Caprice Coleman. Hopefully he squashes him in two minutes. Interesting that it looks like they're bringing back Elgin as a babyface too. Not a bad call after his wonderful showing at the G1.


----------



## Hencheman_21

Good show this week but I wonder if they piped in crowd noise at the end. There was a loud "Young Bucks" chant and no one on camera seemed to be chanting. Granted there are a lot more people than just them but I would think at least a few that were seen would have been chanting.


----------



## Corey

_*Ring of Honor and New Japan To Make Dual Announcement
Special announcement to be broadcast live 8/21 at 7:10 p.m. ET*

(BALTIMORE, MD) – At the Ring of Honor television taping in Philadelphia on Friday, August 21st , Ring of Honor and New Japan Pro Wrestling management will be making a special announcement impacting their working relationship at 7:10 p.m. ET on http://www.rohwrestling.com/ROHUSTREAM_

Well this could be awesome. Will be definitely be tuning in.


----------



## 3MB4Life

Anybody else seen Dalton Castle selling his shirt.





Seriously, there are some gems on the ROH Youtube channel. And I hope QVC don't steal Dalton to sell Lemon Pledge and stuff like that, he's a damn good salespeacock.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Ted said:


> That would be a huge win for Moose!


Not a big as banging Sara Lee though


----------



## Even Flow

Jack Evans 187 said:


> _*Ring of Honor and New Japan To Make Dual Announcement
> Special announcement to be broadcast live 8/21 at 7:10 p.m. ET*
> 
> (BALTIMORE, MD) – At the Ring of Honor television taping in Philadelphia on Friday, August 21st , Ring of Honor and New Japan Pro Wrestling management will be making a special announcement impacting their working relationship at 7:10 p.m. ET on http://www.rohwrestling.com/ROHUSTREAM_
> 
> Well this could be awesome. Will be definitely be tuning in.


Definitely interested to see what the announcement could be..


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Even Flow said:


> Definitely interested to see what the announcement could be..


Could it just possibly be that ROH is going to Japan in 2016? I know it was announced at the G1 Finale in Japan, but I don't think ROH has made a public domestic announcement yet have they? (I could be wrong - have not been keeping up.)


----------



## Even Flow

They mentioned it on twitter or the main page iirc, because Delirious spoke out of character and they gave an explanation as to why that was.


----------



## USAUSA1

Nwa,CMLL and Gfw closely watching.


----------



## hgr423

I will throw out a guess ... Roderick Strong will challenge for the IWGP title.


----------



## Even Flow

I was going to guess the ROH shows in Japan will be broadcast live.

But Roddy getting a shot at the IWGP title is possible. They could also announce Okada vs Lethal (IWGP vs ROH champ) for an upcoming tv taping imo...


----------



## Corey

We're live!

EDIT: My stream cut off and I missed whatever the announcement was. :lol


----------



## Even Flow

Announcement to me seemed to be, more talent exchanges between ROH & New Japan for 2016. And ROH made mention we'll also see guys appear in ROH from New Japan who haven't yet appeared.


----------



## Even Flow

Joe Koff made mention too, we'll hopefully be seeing ROH talents who haven't been in New Japan going in 2016 as well.

Here it is in full:



> Before the show officially began, Ring of Honor and New Japan officials announced:
> 
> *The two groups' agreement is stronger than ever.
> 
> *ROH will be running two shows in February 2016 with the ROH title defended.
> 
> *New Japan talents will appear at the ROH 14th anniversary show in Las Vegas this February.
> 
> *The annual May New Japan tour will be expanded to additional cities.


----------



## TJQ

Still waiting for ROH to slide through to Boston, because I can't remember the last time they came here. Too bad they'll never come back to the shitty little place 2 minutes from my house like they did like 13 years ago unk3


----------



## Even Flow

Of course not, because it's 2015 not 2003


----------



## TJQ

Even Flow said:


> Of course not, because it's 2015 not 2003


STOP BULLYING ME AND PUTTING DOWN MY DREAMS.


----------



## WBS

Even Flow said:


> Joe Koff made mention too, we'll hopefully be seeing ROH talents who haven't been in New Japan going in 2016 as well.
> 
> Here it is in full:


Good for roh, but I expected more than this.


----------



## RKing85

Ironic that Liger going to NXT has appeared to strengthen the deal between New Japan and ROH. 

I'll be there for sure in Toronto in May.


----------



## Corey

Some big happenings at the Tapings tonight:



Spoiler: some Philly results



SYDAL BEAT KUSHIDA! Said he wants in IWGP Jr. Title match and it's likely gonna happen. :mark: Canot wait to see this.

Addiction beat the Young Bucks, but Nigel announce that Addiction would have to defend against both the Bucks and the Kingdom at All Star Extravaganza

Lethal retained and it appeared to be a clean victory so it looks like it'll be Lethal vs. O'Reilly one-on-one at the PPV


----------



## TJQ

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Spoiler: some Philly results
> 
> 
> 
> *SYDAL BEAT KUSHIDA! Said he wants in IWGP Jr. Title match and it's likely gonna happen. :mark: Canot wait to see this.*


God fucking bless :homer


----------



## Even Flow

Definitely want to see the Bucks win the Tag Titles again, and get a long title reign if they can defend them often, even if it's in Japan.

Surprised they did what they did with Lethal/Roddy. Was kinda expecting another time limit draw, then at ASE, Lethal/Roddy/Kyle for the ROH title.


----------



## hgr423

Even Flow said:


> Surprised they did what they did with Lethal/Roddy. Was kinda expecting another time limit draw, then at ASE, Lethal/Roddy/Kyle for the ROH title.


I wasn't there but I'm sure Lethal didn't beat Roddy clean. Lethal can't win a match without cheating even against Cheeseburger.


----------



## Corey

Reading the way it went down, I guess it's still possible that we get a 3-way.



Spoiler: Lethal/Roddy finish



From 411Mania:

Lethal with a superkick and goes for the Lethal Injection, but Strong evades and drills Lethal with the Sick Kick. Strong covers for a real close 2, and the crowd thinks this is awesome as Strong and Lethal struggle back to their feet. Lethal tries to use the belt behind the referee’s back but Strong drills him with a high knee, takes out the entire rest of the House of Truth, but eats a pair of superkicks from Lethal. Lethal chokes Strong with his wrist tape to distract the referee, then uses the belt when the ref turns his back to dispose of it. Lethal hits the Lethal Injection for 2.99999, and the crowd is going nuts for Roddy as Lethal superkicks him in the face and then connects with another Lethal Injection for the win.

Winner: Jay Lethal


----------



## Corey

Attendance still looks strong for Field of Honor even with the head-to-head against NXT:





































More people could still be rolling in too. This is a good sign for ROH. (Y)


----------



## Corey

Reports are saying that attendance at Field of Honor was ~ 2,200, which is dangerously close to ROH's attendance record. I think they would've broken it had NXT not been in town, but still a really good number for the company you'd think.

In case you haven't read the results, NONE of us correctly predicted the winner of the TV Title Gauntlet. :lol



Spoiler: winner



Watanabe!


----------



## Corey

> Ever since they started teaming up, Matt Sydal and ACH have thrilled fans with their incredible athleticism and compatibility. A true tag team is much more than just two wrestlers competing on the same side of the ring. It can often take YEARS of working together before a team truly "clicks" - and sometimes that never happens at all!
> 
> But even though the team of ACH and Sydal still seem to have limitless potential for success, ACH apparently feels he needs to do more. He went to Matt Sydal and explained that he feels he is sinking in ROH and needs to shake up his career before it's too late. Always a source of positive energy and wisdom, Sydal encouraged his partner, ensuring him that he has all the potential in the world. ACH has now decided to test that theory by taking on his own partner!
> 
> ACH has decided that what he needs to prove his potential is to defeat the man who has taught him so much in the past year - MATT SYDAL! Because although ACH has learned so much and grown tremendously through this partnership, he truly believes the only way to learn even more is to beat Sydal himself.
> 
> ROH Head Matchmaker, Nigel McGuinness, heard ACH's request for a match against his partner and took it under careful consideration. We have just received Nigel's decision! ACH will get his match...but that's not the end of the story. McGuinness has decided that one match between these two athletes is simply not enough. If ACH wants to show the world how much he has learned from Matt Sydal, he can prove it in a BEST OF FIVE SERIES!
> 
> The first three matches have already been set. Obviously, only time will tell if matches four and five are necessary...
> 
> BEST OF FIVE SERIES: ACH VS. MATT SYDAL
> 
> - Match 1: Dearborn, MI (September 11, 2015)
> - Match 2: Chicago Ridge, IL (September 12, 2015)
> - Match 3: ALL STAR EXTRAVAGANZA VII in San Antonio, TX (September 18, 2015)
> 
> ROH fans are guaranteed at least three epic encounters between two of the most innovative and exciting professional wrestlers on the planet. This is a rivalry based on friendship and competition , and there's no way it doesn't get very personal, very quickly!


Well this is certainly different. No complaints. Hopefully ACH comes out as the victor and earns himself a Title match down the line. He's got loads of potential, but can never win the big one.


----------



## DGenerationMC

It's a shame Sydal hasn't gotten a World Title shot yet.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Matt Sydal has become one of my favorites since returning to ROH and the indies in general. And I love me some ACH, though sometimes his goofiness can take away from his matches. There are times where it is fitting (such as in PWG), but in other matches it seems out of place. All in all it is part of what makes ACH ACH though. Ideally this series shows a maturation in ACH, concluding with ACH getting the ultimate win, but both being elevated as a result.


----------



## LilOlMe

@Jack Evans 187

ROH in Brooklyn was really fun. Probably my most enjoyable live wrestling event, surprisingly.

Started off on a bad note because we took the wrong subway, so we missed the meet and greet. Wanted to meet Nakamura soooo badly. I'm so jealous of all of the people with pics up on Twitter with him. Dammit. Seems like such a rare opportunity for an American. I was especially surprised it was only $20 for a photo & autograph. I'm so used to hearing about the big WWE prices.

So yeah, started off pissed and disappointed because I was really looking forward to that. On the bright side, we at least got there. If it wasn't for some kind New Yorker dude who literally got off the subway and walked us to exactly where we were supposed to be for the right subway, we'd probably still be in NY riding a subway somewhere. :lmao Thanks, dude!

Ok, anyway, about the show:


So with that disappointment in mind, and also the fact that I'd been up since 2 am, and only had a stick of cheese since 4 am (not a bright idea), I was feeling sick and couldn't focus in the beginning.

So I can't really comment too much on the *Adam Cole match*, which is a bummer, because I was looking forward to seeing him. Saw him interviewed once years ago by Bill Apter, when it popped up automatically on Youtube after watching something. Was impressed by him, and found him likable as a person without having seen him wrestle.

The crowd was very into him, and from what I could tell of the match, it was really smooth. Maybe the smoothest of the night. A couple of back and forth nearfalls at the end that got the crowd.

The *Gauntlet* was fun as hell. Never seen Dalton Castle before, but he was so great. One of the most over people with the crowd, and the most entertained the crowd seemed all night. Definitely got me into the show, & the migraine pill (which acts like coke for me for some reason) kicked in, and I was feeling better and very up by now.

Don't know if this is normal, but the crowd was chanting "FAN HIM! FAN HIM! FAN HIM!" at his sidekicks every time he was in trouble. Was great, because it seemed like the entire stadium was doing it. His sidekicks would get more and more exaggerated looking at the crowd as the crowd egged them on, and they'd do it in a much more over the top and vigorous and ridiculous manner, lol.


I wanted *Moose* to be better than he was. He looked awkward running the ropes, and it was so obvious that his opponents were directing him. Even then, things looked clumsy. He was over with the crowd, though, although I think that people just liked cheering his name. "Moose, there it is" chants and everything, lol.

Saw that @Jack Evans 187 said that no one saw the result coming. I agree, because just from my perception, other people in the match seemed like bigger stars. They were given more time and also the crowd reacted more heavily to some of the others (though the winner did get a good reaction). I had the guy pegged as filler.


*Young Bucks* were over as hell. Probably the most over after the Japanese guys. You can tell that they're old pros at working the crowd, because they were playing to the crowd at almost every moment.

Maria's actually funny in her role. She'd mime the moves that the guys were doing, and when one of them was going to attack her or something, she jumped off the apron and ran away in a hilarious Baywatch type of way. 

There were hijinks with the teams running around the bases, and of course the Kingdom had Superkicks waiting for them when they got back. 

Fun match, with it ending with the entire Young Bucks team doing flips and splashes off the top rope, IIRC.


*Kushida & Shelley vs. Briscoes* was alright. Was hoping for better. Felt like each team was just doing whatever they'd do versus any team. Didn't seem specialized at all. It was just like "getting your shit in."

I've always found Jay Briscoe compelling whenever I've watched him do a promo, and magnetic even just standing there. I've never watched his matches though, because I always had a real feeling that it'd be a disappointment for me. I want him to be so much more intriguing in the ring than he is, because his character is so good.

The Briscoes were really over, though, and their entrance was great and high energy. They were the most engaged with the crowd during their entrance, and climbing all over shit and everything. Ugh, I just wish I could like them as much in the ring.

Kushida got a warm reception before and after the match, but when he tried to get the crowd going they were barely responding. To me, that says something about the match.

The crowd did do a lot of Briscoe chants during the beginning of the match, though.


I am gonna write more about the other matches in my next post, because this is getting quite long.


Nakamura's entrance:







Okada's entrance:







Some pics:
Click the pics twice to make them big.

First pic shows that I agree with the person who wrote into the Wrestling Observer that Okada doesn't seem as tall in person. Very weird, because everywhere else he seems like a huge dude.

Nakamaura doing his pre-stretching routine.

Goto bowing.

Last pic is a shot of the crowd on the right side (click on it to make it vertical). Tried to get the left side, but people stood up as I was taking the pic. I'd say that the whole middle section was surprisingly full, with the far left & far right seats being totally empty.

When I saw all of those sections empty on the ticket selling site, I thought it'd look awful in the stadium, but it didn't at all. The fact that everyone was around the middle & front, made the empty seats barely even noticeable when you were there. Almost like they were just sectioned off or something.


----------



## LilOlMe

*Goto vs. Elgin* was good, but not to the quality of their G1 match. Goto did that cool move off the top rope where he sat on his opponent's back and then flipped them, which I remember @Jack Evans 187 liking in the match with Anderson, I think. Thought of you. 

I could tell for the ones who had never seen the matchup before, they were super impressed by it. Lots of "oooohs" for the moves. 

Good news is that Goto didn't have his back wrap on any more. 

Cutest thing was as he was leaving, this Japanese woman who looked like she was transported straight out of a Tokyo Dome audience (complete with having a fan on a stick like they always have there), was soooo thrilled to get his attention. She ran up to the side, and when he acknowledged her, she ran back to her seat so excited & giddy, as if she just won a million dollars. Everyone was like "awwwww." It was good that he saw her, because he's the only one I saw her do that for.

Stood out especially, because it seems like he doesn't usually get that type of passion that others get from the Japanese audience.

Isn't it amusing how Goto was cheered over Elgin here, yet in Japan it's the opposite? Audiences are so weird.


The main thing I took away from the whole night was what a freakin' star *Okada* is. In a way that can't be put into words, and has to just be felt.

It was more star quality than I've ever witnessed or felt before.

I've seen many of the biggest stars in person. Bret Hart, Shawn Michaels, Undertaker, John Cena, Randy Orton, The Shield dudes, Brock Lesnar, etc.

Never have I felt a "room" shift so much as it did when Okada walked in. I wish to God I got the whole thing on video, although I don't think that it would translate. But there was such a palpable buzz before he walked out. It was the first time the audience stood up in advance of an entrance, & you could just feel the anticipation as if it were an object.

It was surreal. Especially because it's not like it took a ton of time for his music to start or anything, but you could tell everyone was like "oh shit, this is it. It's going down."

I was honestly shocked by the way it felt, because it's the type of feeling I thought that the audience would have with someone like Brock or something.

Never have I so clearly experienced that "this guy is a _star_ feeling" before. 

So glad I got to see him before he becomes a legend, and I think that contributed to why everyone reacted the way that they did.

It's not even about popping, because there are definitely some guys who have outpopped him (including Nakamura that night, probably), but it's more of a respect thing. Like an awe thing, like "we're witnessing a star right now."

I also love the way that he walked to the ring. Fast, intense, and like he was on a mission, yet still turning back at the crowd while walking, like he knew he was the shit. Just had a swagger that you could feel, even when you weren't right close up. 

I wonder how it's going to come off on tv, but now I understand when people say things like "you had to be there." TV doesn't really capture a moment or a vibe. Especially not the electric buzz.

The crowd was throwing money & streamers in during his entrance, so it looked really cool, lol.

The match was MOTN for me. 

Okada got dropped into the guardrails a lot, which came across more vicious to me live than it would on tv. Mainly because you could hear the impact, but not see it. You'd just see Okada get dropped and disappear into an abyss, surrounded by a sea of people, and then hear a nasty crash.

You could tell both guys wanted the match to be good, and weren't just phoning it in (I was concerned the latter would happen, especially with the Japanese guys coming in after the G1 tournament). Okada's selling was great, and as usual, the ending sequence was terrific.

Since he's always the constant in these fab endings, I've got to give him credit for probably being the biggest creative mind behind them.

He got Strong with a second piledriver in a row, and was able to do his pose on the ground with both arms. When I tell you that it seemed like every single person in front of me did the pose right along with him, that's not an exaggeration. That tells you how many people knew exactly who he was, and weren't just watching from a casual perspective. 


*Nakamura* is so beloved. I don't know how else to describe it, but people just love him like a brother or something. He's another one who had HUGE anticipation, but it was more like "yeah, that's our guy!" They feel apart of him or something, because he's so personable. It's such a great trait & quality to have, because people are automatically engaged in his matches due to this.

Match was fun. At a certain point, Lethal pretended like he was gonna tag Nakamura, but then slid his hand on his head, like too cool for school.

So when Lethal goes to tag Nakamura for real later on, Nakamura does the same thing and then starts dancing. Then he immediately and abruptly dismisses Lethal, by pointing his finger up like "get the fuck out of here." lmao. You had to just see it.

So later Lethal is pissed at Nakamura when Nakamura wants in. So Nakamura hugs him and does some shit with him, like "we good? We good now? Ok..."

The whole thing was amusing.

I find O'Reilly impressive every time I watch him wrestle, and I feel like he should be far more over due to how good he is. There is something about his personality that seems to not click for people, because his partner was getting cheered way more than he was. He'd try to play to the crowd and everything, and...I don't know. I expected him to get way more reaction & be more loved. 

I think that part of it is that you can tell that when he plays to the crowd, it's not his natural personality. Maybe I'm wrong, but I get the sense that he's a quiet, serious, dude, so maybe people sense the discomfort?

They should just let him be him, and build his persona around being a serious wrestler, because I've never seen a dude wrestle in a complicated manner as slickly as he does. He's really good.


*Overall*, the night was fun as hell. Pretty much every match had something I liked about it, and the crowd was lively, engaged, and pitch perfect. Great atmosphere, which I'm thankful for, because everyone says that last year's audience was really terrible, in an obnoxious way.

There was some guy chanting "USA" when Elgin went against Goto, btw, lmao. Everyone was like "eyeroll." I know that he was just being intentionally stupid, though. I think so, anyway.

My seats were amazing too. You can't really tell by the pics or videos, but you could see everything & every wrestler soooo clearly. The backdrop of Coney Island at night, with the amusement park rides going on in the background, was magical. 


One more video:

Lethal refusing to shake Nakamura's hand, and Nakamura doing the "YeOOOH" thing anyway. Plus exiting the stadium while dancing, lol (the video flips the right way at the 0:11 mark):






Sorry if there are any mistakes in my posts. Don't have time to check right now.


----------



## Saintpat

@LilOlMe: Thanks for the report, the vids and the pics!


----------



## Corey

@LilOlMe you have GOT to tell me how many wrestling events you've been to. The fact that can now say you've seen Bret Hart, Brock Lesnar, and Hirooki Goto in person makes you one of a kind. :lol Maybe next year you'll get Shibata. Awesome to read about what you said with Okada. Shit like that is why I love wrestling shows. I got the same type of vibe with Balor at an NXT show. He wasn't the champ but the crowd was SO ready for that entrance and it was an incredible atmosphere.

I'm still pretty surprised that AJ didn't make the show, but I don't blame him for wanting to rest up before his UK and Germany tour this weekend.

-----------------------------------

@Saintpat the ROH Year 5 DVD was finally released. The match listing is no doubt good, but they went with more of an approach of putting stuff on the set that hasn't been released everywhere else before, so it's not quite _as_ good as it could've been. http://www.rohwrestling.com/product/ring-honor-year-five-3-disc-dvd

-----------------------------------

Match announcements for the Dearborn and Chiccago shows next month:



> *SEPTEMBER 11 - DEARBORN*
> 
> *- DEFY OR DENY - ROH TELEVISION CHAMPIONSHIP SHOT ON THE LINE
> JAY LETHAL w/ TRUTH MARTINI VS. MARK BRISCOE VS. DALTON CASTLE w/ THE BOYS VS. CEDRIC ALEXANDER*
> 
> Defy or Deny is a unique ROH twist on an elimination match! If Mark Briscoe, Dalton Castle, or Cedric Alexander are the winner, whichever man came out on top receives a future shot at the ROH World Television Championship. But if LETHAL is the last man standing, whoever he defeated to win will NEVER get an ROH World Television Championship opportunity for as long as Jay Lethal holds the gold! Therefore, this is potentially a make-or-break opportunity for the 3 men vying for a future title shot!
> 
> *- THE KINGDOM (MATT TAVEN & MICHAEL BENNETT) w/ MARIA KANELLIS VS. YOUNG BUCKS (NICK & MATT JACKSON)*
> 
> Two of the best tag teams on the planet will collide in Dearborn! These two teams - and their respective warring factions, CHAOS and the Bullet Club - are building an international rivalry that is defining tag team wrestling in 2015. ROH is proud to give the best tag teams on in the world a place to compete and ROH fans have learned to expect excellence in every encounter. You don't want to miss the next battle between these two globally elite teams!
> 
> *PLUS: Match 1 of the Best of 5 challenge series between ACH and his partner, MATT SYDAL!*


TV Title shots everywhere!


> *SEPTEMBER 12 - CHICAGO RIDGE*
> 
> *- ADAM COLE/KYLE O'REILLY VS. YOUNG BUCKS (NICK & MATT JACKSON)*
> 
> FUTURE SHOCK reunites once again! On a recent episode of ROH TV, we learned that not only do Adam Cole and Kyle O'Reilly still respect each other, they also still make an incredible tag team! And in Chicago Ridge, they will team up to face the YOUNG BUCKS! O'Reilly and his usual partner, Bobby Fish, have battled Matt and Nick Jackson all over the planet and have elevated tag team wrestling to incredible new heights. This is a match we never thought we would see in 2015, but it's happening right here in Ring of Honor!
> 
> *- RODERICK STRONG VS. BOBBY FISH*
> 
> Meanwhile, the other half of reDRagon will be in singles action on September 12 in Chicago Ridge! Roderick Strong is at the absolute peak of his game right now and only getting better with every match. At the same time, Bobby Fish has established himself as not just an elite level tag competitor, but a singles star as well. Fish is slated to challenge Jay Lethal for the ROH World Television Championship. But first he needs to get through a battle with Mr. ROH!
> 
> *PLUS: Match 2 of the Best of 5 series between MATT SYDAL and ACH!*


FUTURE SHOCK VS. YOUNG BUCKS! :mark:


----------



## Saintpat

Jack Evans 187 said:


> @LilOlMe you have GOT to tell me how many wrestling events you've been to. The fact that can now say you've seen Bret Hart, Brock Lesnar, and Hirooki Goto in person makes you one of a kind. :lol Maybe next year you'll get Shibata. Awesome to read about what you said with Okada. Shit like that is why I love wrestling shows. I got the same type of vibe with Balor at an NXT show. He wasn't the champ but the crowd was SO ready for that entrance and it was an incredible atmosphere.
> 
> I'm still pretty surprised that AJ didn't make the show, but I don't blame him for wanting to rest up before his UK and Germany tour this weekend.
> 
> -----------------------------------
> 
> @Saintpat the ROH Year 5 DVD was finally released. The match listing is no doubt good, but they went with more of an approach of putting stuff on the set that hasn't been released everywhere else before, so it's not quite _as_ good as it could've been. http://www.rohwrestling.com/product/ring-honor-year-five-3-disc-dvd
> 
> -----------------------------------
> 
> Match announcements for the Dearborn and Chiccago shows next month:
> 
> 
> TV Title shots everywhere!
> 
> FUTURE SHOCK VS. YOUNG BUCKS! :mark:


Thanks, Jack.

I've got DVDs that I ordered on sales over the last two Christmases that I still haven't gotten around to watching (including a couple of nice grab bags) ... but I'll probably get this because it's really some of ROH's golden-years prime stuff.


----------



## Corey

Shitty news for DISH customers:

*While they had recently agreed to an extension to further negotiations, Sinclair stations are now off of DISH Network. DISH claims that this was a choice made by Sinclair. What this means is that 129 local channels in 79 markets across 36 states no longer have access to the network, which to wrestling fans means that those 129 channels are dark and not airing ROH TV. Here is a portion of the statement sent out by DISH, explaining their side of the story…*


> Despite reaching an agreement on rates and all other terms for the carriage of the Sinclair local stations, DISH said that this afternoon Sinclair Broadcast Group, Inc. chose to begin the largest local channel blackout in the history of television, blocking DISH customers’ access to 129 local channels in 79 markets across 36 states and the District of Columbia, and intentionally harming and exploiting millions of innocent consumers to gain negotiating leverage for carriage of an unrelated cable channel that it hopes to acquire but does not own today.
> 
> “We have agreed to rates and all terms to carry Sinclair’s local stations. We have agreed to rates and all terms to carry Sinclair’s local stations,” said Warren Schlichting, DISH senior vice president of programming. “But Sinclair is blacking out 129 local stations in an effort to negotiate a carriage agreement for an unrelated cable channel that it hopes to acquire, but does not own today.” Schlichting continued: “Sinclair rejected our extension offer and has chosen to use innocent consumers as pawns to gain leverage for the economic benefit of Sinclair, while causing substantial harm and disruption to the lives of consumers.”


----------



## Even Flow

Just read about that about 10 mins ago on PWI. 

Agreed, it's shitty news for ROH fans who have DISH. Should be interesting to see if Sinclair immediately respond to the DISH statement


----------



## LilOlMe

No problem, Saintpat!

A couple more notes about the Brooklyn show:

One thing that was interesting was that Okada slapped hands with the crowd, and then also acknowledged them as he was leaving. Put his hand up like "thank you." He never does that in Japan. I notice that the guys tend to feel & perform in a lot more of a freer manner while here. I especially noticed that with Marufuji, who seemed to be so much more extroverted in ROH.

Btw, I was happy to see that Nakamura was animated and dancing around as usual. Seemed to be feeling loose and well. I was afraid we'd get Tired!Nakamura, lol.


NJPW should have had the products of the other guys available here. As far as I could tell, they just had shirts of Rainmaker, Nakamura, and Kushida. Poor Goto. Just glanced, though.

This is one of the few places where people could get NJPW products easily, so I thought they'd try to capitalize on that more.

They must have had Bullet Club stuff available that I just didn't see, because a lot of people were wearing Bullet Club shirts and hats.




Jack Evans 187 said:


> @LilOlMe you have GOT to tell me how many wrestling events you've been to. The fact that can now say you've seen Bret Hart, Brock Lesnar, and Hirooki Goto in person makes you one of a kind. :lol Maybe next year you'll get Shibata. Awesome to read about what you said with Okada. Shit like that is why I love wrestling shows. I got the same type of vibe with Balor at an NXT show. He wasn't the champ but the crowd was SO ready for that entrance and it was an incredible atmosphere.


Doesn't seem like that many, because they were so bunched up, and then nothing.

Went to 2-3 house shows (though one was a WWF Superstars taping) & a Wrestlemania when I was a kid. Then didn't go to anything else for, like, 18 years, lol. Stopped watching wrestling for much of that time. 

Been to 4 more shows, all over the past year. Three were all in the same week (house show, NOC' 14, and RAW), and this one.

F'n' Brock. Went to NOC specifically for Brock, because I thought that might be one of the last times he'd ever wrestle & also went because people had the theory that NOC would be treated as some huge PPV, because that's when all of the 6 month network subscriptions would end. Of course they changed their business model to month to month, so that became all moot. 

So that was my first big vacation in forever. That damn RAW. I remember more about the audience & this Nikki Bella promo that seemed to go on for forever, than I do about the whole show. :lol

You should add Sid Vicious to that illustrious list, btw, because he stood out to me as a kid. :lol Probably because of that cool ass pyro display of his name lit up in pyro behind him, lol.

Very much am hoping that Shibata comes for some shows. Am especially curious about if he'd be different with an American audience. Someone said something about him saying that he just now got his passport, so that's weird. Don't know if that's true or not, though.

Would be great if ROH is able to bring in people like Shibata, Ibushi, Naito, etc. Sounds like they're planning on it. I've heard that Ibushi doesn't even tour Japan regularly due to his DDT contract, so if that's true, he may not come here. Ditto with Shibata if he's still just freelancing. 

I understand about Finn, btw. I've said before that NXT should thank God for Finn's entrances, because I seriously think that's the biggest draw to NXT shows. 




Saintpat said:


> I've got DVDs that I ordered on sales over the last two Christmases that I still haven't gotten around to watching


lol, you are me.


*Heads up: The ROH Brooklyn Show w/the NJPW guys is now up on ROH's site as an IPPV for $5.99.* I'd definitely recommend it, as the show was a lot of fun, and the crowd was great.

I'll probably check it out later to see how it looks on tv vs. in person. I'll never get to watching Summerslam at this rate. :lmao The big matches have already been spoiled for me anyway, though, I think.

Freakin' Okada. @Jack Evans 187, can you believe that the NXT Title match result got spoiled for me by looking at Okada's Twitter of all places?! I was innocently trying to see if he posted about the ROH show, and then boom. :frown2: Nowhere is safe. :cozy

Interesting that he was chillin' in a Skybox at Summerslam. Just who do we think gave him that skybox? H recruitin' heavily out here....

Don't do it, Okada. After watching all of the self-congratulatory bullshit on the NXT show, I'm so glad I picked ROH. I can't believe they had Sasha break character SO EASILY with no buildup like that, all just to pat them & their bs on their backs (that's what it was). So much to say about this, but that's for another time. It was so like "no surprise this comes from a guy who thought the MSG incident was ok." 

Tanahashi would have been so pissed at that. :lmao

But yeah, watch the Brooklyn ROH show if you can. Enjoyable.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Dalton Castle's finisher on Silas Young was amazing!

Will Ferrera jobbed so hard to MOOSE.

Young Bucks and Roppongi Vice put on a fantastic match!

:clap


----------



## Even Flow

Field of Honor is now up on XWT.


----------



## Corey

@LilOlMe the show that's $5.99 is last year's version I believe. Didn't quite get the positive reaction that this year's edition did. This year's is $19.99 VOD, although I'm sure it's still worth it. Just downloaded it off of XWT myself. 

I love how you attended NOC '14 last year which was in Nashville, yet you went to Brooklyn this year for Field of Honor. Even the RAW after was in Memphis. You were all over the place! :lol

EDIT: Wait, Okada was in a Skybox in attendance at Summerslam!? That's crazy! Didn't know that at all.

------------------------------

Looks like War Machine is going over to NOAH to challenge KES!






------------------------------

Addiction vs. Future Shock on Destination American tonight! Hope it's good! :mark:


----------



## Even Flow

NOAH will be an interesting place to go. I wonder if ROH will send a few more talents over there, since Jado is booking?


----------



## Corey

Even Flow said:


> NOAH will be an interesting place to go. I wonder if ROH will send a few more talents over there, since Jado is booking?


I wouldn't be against it, even though I don't really find their product to be very interesting at the moment. I recall within the past couple years they announced that they'd have some kind of growing partnership with them, but the only thing I can recall coming from that was Taiji Ishimori coming in for a few shows. 

Although the chances are pretty slim, I'd LOVE to see them send over a few guys who have worked there before. Roddy going over to face Sabre Jr. in his 3rd different company this year would be amazing. Him vs. Suzuki is a pipe dream. The Briscoes going over for a shot against KES would be pretty cool too.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

SO HYPED FOR A NEW EPISODE OF ROH!

MAIN EVENT IS FUTURE SHOCK VS THE ADDICTION FOR THE TAG TEAM TITLES!

:drose


----------



## El Dandy

Someone PM me when Dalton Castle is TV Champ 

PLS THX


----------



## Leon Knuckles

BLOODHOUND WARRIORS LOOK LIKE BEASTS, LIKE THEY FEASTED ON A FEW AFRICAN COUNTRIES. :lmao

BRISCOES! MAN UP! :mark:

This was a good match between these teams.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Donny vs Roddy :mark:


----------



## Corey

Those Warriors looked like midgets next to the Briscoes. :lol


----------



## Natecore

Roddy is the workrate champion of the world. Dude was absolutely incredible vs Dijak. 2015 is still the year of Roderick Strong.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Cool match. :clap


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Sabin is a jackass lol.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Steel Cage Warfare would be the perfect way to end the war between Cole/reDRagon/Bucks & Addiction/Kingdom. Hope we get to see that once Sabin gets healthy again.


----------



## Natecore

Kaz's shocked face: FTW!
Ending of the match: Dumb!
Post match brawl: Young Bucks!!! :mark:


----------



## Corey

Thought the main event was pretty messy, which seems like the usual for them now unfortunately. Really depresses me when you look at their stacked tag division and so many of the matches end in massive interference or just far too much of a tornado feel.



DGenerationMC said:


> Steel Cage Warfare would be the perfect way to end the war between Cole/reDRagon/Bucks & Addiction/Kingdom. Hope we get to see that.


Holy hell what an idea! Glory by Honor main event!


----------



## LilOlMe

Jack Evans 187 said:


> @LilOlMe the show that's $5.99 is last year's version I believe. Didn't quite get the positive reaction that this year's edition did. This year's is $19.99 VOD, although I'm sure it's still worth it. Just downloaded it off of XWT myself.
> 
> I love how you attended NOC '14 last year which was in Nashville, yet you went to Brooklyn this year for Field of Honor. Even the RAW after was in Memphis. You were all over the place! :lol
> 
> EDIT: Wait, Okada was in a Skybox in attendance at Summerslam!? That's crazy! Didn't know that at all.


 @your rep: lol, I've repped u. I remember trying to again several times, but I guess I don't give enough rep. I guess I could have repped this, but I feel I need to save it in case I run into that problem again. :lol

Ew, that $20 price is steep. Especially in the days of networks. That killed my excitement.  I don't know anymore.

Yeah, Okada was there, chillin' with Samoa Joe. Definitely seems like a recruitment effort going on. According to Meltz, Finn was used to recruit Liger. He didn't put it in those words, but I doubt Finn would be busy going out of his way trying to find Liger's email address on his own.


----------



## Saintpat

I'm a ReDragon guy through and through ... but I could be won over by Roppangi Vice very easily.

But I miss Koslov.


----------



## Stetho

ROH is coming in France on free tv :y2j


----------



## Saintpat

Stevie Richards in ATL for autograph session????

Seems so.


----------



## Corey

After watching the show last night and the most recent Inside ROH videos, I really like how they're having EVERYONE coming after Lethl at one time right now since he has both titles. You really have no idea how it's gonna end up and who he's gonna drop either of the belts to, but he's got defenses lined up for miles already. 

Next week he's got Hanson for the TV Title, week after that he's got Roddy for the World Title, a couple weeks later at All Star Extravaganza he's got both reDRagon members in the same night, then later down the line he's got the winner from the Field of Honor Gauntlet, and now they already have a match made for Dearborn where someone could earn a TV Title shot there too! Not to mention both Cole & Elgin have made it apparent they want their gold back. This is gonna be pretty interesting.


----------



## Even Flow

Good news for people who have DISH:



> This press release was issued by Dish Network, detailing that the satellite company and Sinclair Broadcasting have come to a new retransmission agreement with the help of the FCC. You can read their statement below.
> 
> ENGLEWOOD, Colo.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--DISH Network L.L.C. and Sinclair Broadcast Group, Inc. have reached an agreement in principle that will form the basis of a long-term retransmission consent agreement for carriage of Sinclair’s local channels in 79 markets nationwide. Restoration of Sinclair signals to DISH’s system is underway.
> 
> “We are grateful for the FCC’s work on behalf of consumers to actively broker a productive path forward,” said Jeff Blum, DISH senior vice president and deputy general counsel.
> 
> Additionally, DISH is asking the Federal Communications Commission to stay action on DISH’s Verified Amended and Restated Retransmission Complaint and Request for Preliminary Injunctive Relief as the long-term agreement is being finalized.
> 
> Terms of the agreement were not disclosed.


----------



## Corey

!!!!!!!!!










I'm like 99% sure this CAN'T be anyone on the current roster. Addiction, Young Bucks, Sydal & ACH, and the Kingdom are all tied up.

Killer Elite Squad? Don't know the NOAH schedule for September.

Alberto El Patron & Rey Mysterio!? A man can dream! :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

I hope it's not Haas & Benjamin. Cause the cut-out shapes resemble them.


----------



## Corey

DGenerationMC said:


> I hope it's not Haas & Benjamin. Cause the cut-out shapes resemble them.


Hahaha, seriously. They had to have used their pictures for this.

But no. Please no.

EDIT: The fuck, did my sig go back in time or something?


----------



## hgr423

Could the mystery tag team be Roderick Strong and Austin Aries? 

This theory is supported by the number of question marks representing the mystery team in the image shown above.

Thank you.


----------



## Corey

hgr423 said:


> Could the mystery tag team be Roderick Strong and Austin Aries?


Yes! I like that prediction too. 

----------------------

Weekend sale:












> Additionally, select ROH compilations are *25% off THIS WEEKEND ONLY!* Check out the full list of limited-time sale items here:
> 
> ROH CREATING EXCELLENCE (2 DISC DVD)
> 
> RING OF HONOR WRESTLING VOL. 1: THE BEST OF EPISODES 1-100 (2 DISC SET)
> 
> RING OF HONOR: YEAR TWO (2 DISC SET)
> 
> RING OF HONOR: YEAR THREE (3 DISC DVD)
> 
> RING OF HONOR: YEAR FOUR (3 DISC DVD)
> 
> ALL RING OF HONOR HDNET COMPILATIONS
> 
> As always, Ringside Members get an additional 15% off DVDs and apparel! Not a member yet? Sign up!
> 
> *This offer runs through 08/28/15 12:01am EST - 08/30/15 @ 11:59pm EST. No price adjustments to previous purchases. This sale is only valid on new orders placed at ROHWrestling.com. Previously placed orders will not be discounted.*


----------



## hgr423

Roderick Strong really gave Donavan Dijak the business on TV this week.


----------



## Saintpat

Who's going to be in ATL tonight? Leaving in a few hours.


----------



## Natecore

I'll be there. No way I'd miss an ROH show 40 minutes from home. So ready to watch the Year of Roddy continue!


----------



## amhlilhaus

Dalton Castle is gonna make Silas young one of his boys. This will be interesting.

Castle just entertains the shit out of me


----------



## Corey

Good & watchable episode of the show this week. Curious to see what will happen between this Jay Briscoe/Adam Page rivalry. Could we see a new member of the Decade with Whitmer's injury? Who knows. Good progression to Moose/Cedric as well. Lethal vs. Hanson was a fun main event, albeit kinda short. Had an enjoyable finishing stretch. All Star Extravaganza is shaping up very nicely.

Anyone think O'Reilly will beat Lethal? The more he talks about it, the more I could see it happening. The long term storytelling between the two is New Japan reminiscent.


----------



## Saintpat

Really enjoyed the show -- drove about 7 hours round trip to see it.

Crowd wasn't quite as big as the one in February at the same venue but easily 1,000-plus (and no AJ Styles on this one, so the 'local hero' factor wasn't there) and the card wasn't quite as epic ... but some great action and storytelling.

Heard that ROH plans to return Jan. 23 (they didn't announce this, but someone got it from either the venue or an ROH person, apparently) -- the venue had previously listed a date in November (same weekend as Survivor Series maybe?) but that wasn't announced so I assume they changed plans.


----------



## Natecore

The show in Atlanta last night was great. Atlanta came fired up for some ROH once again. Jay vs Moose and the ensuing tag mayhem was easily best part of the night. Heard one of the most lewd chants ever at a wrestling show! Corey Hollis vs Cedric Alexander next best match of the night. Main Event and ACH/Sydal vs War Machine both fun but sloppy and incoherent. Disappointed with Roddy/Coleman but still a good match. 

And last but not least, Elgin received a huge face reaction! ROH put him over big tonight by being able to just wreck a bunch of local geeks (posing as BJ's personal security) and it was awesome. His match vs Page kinda dragged but the final 5 minutes were outstanding. Hopefully future crowds keep getting behind him.


----------



## Corey

Saintpat said:


> Heard that ROH plans to return Jan. 23 (they didn't announce this, but someone got it from either the venue or an ROH person, apparently) -- the venue had previously listed a date in November (same weekend as Survivor Series maybe?) but that wasn't announced so I assume they changed plans.


Well they're in Nashville for a TV taping on November 20th (Survivor Series the 22nd) so Atlanta on the 21st would be a pretty good idea for them if they can secure the venue. They'd probably have to go head-to-head with NXT again I feel like, but who knows.


----------



## Saintpat

My bud who went to the show texted me this morning -- not sure of the source but he said there are reports that Cliff Compton suffered a seizure last night before the show and was hospitalized.

As for the lewd chant (not sure which one you're referring to, there were a couple that broke out that I couldn't make out -- and there was the one that got the Jay-Moose tag match started) ... well oddly and pretty funny, as Taven was heading back toward the locker room he came over right in front of us and we flashed the four-finger Kingdom salute -- and Taven walked right up to the barrier in front of us, dropped to his knees and simulated felatio in front of my friend ... or on the barrier.

Then he hopped up, flashed a smile and went to the back.

We also had a neat little in-match interaction with Sydal. He was outside the ring during his tag match at one point and literally slipped and fell to the floor (landing on this feet and collecting his balance) ... He ended up a few feet in front of us and when he looked up he saw that we had seen him slip and he did this exaggerated facial expression and said "Don't worry, I'm OK." And we gave him a little clap and a "He's OK, He's OK" chant (not very loud, just so he could hear) and he grinned at us and got back up in the corner and resumed the match like nothing happened.


----------



## Natecore

Saintpat said:


> My bud who went to the show texted me this morning -- not sure of the source but he said there are reports that Cliff Compton suffered a seizure last night before the show and was hospitalized.
> 
> As for the lewd chant (not sure which one you're referring to, there were a couple that broke out that I couldn't make out -- and there was the one that got the Jay-Moose tag match started) ... well oddly and pretty funny, as Taven was heading back toward the locker room he came over right in front of us and we flashed the four-finger Kingdom salute -- and Taven walked right up to the barrier in front of us, dropped to his knees and simulated felatio in front of my friend ... or on the barrier.
> 
> Then he hopped up, flashed a smile and went to the back.
> 
> We also had a neat little in-match interaction with Sydal. He was outside the ring during his tag match at one point and literally slipped and fell to the floor (landing on this feet and collecting his balance) ... He ended up a few feet in front of us and when he looked up he saw that we had seen him slip and he did this exaggerated facial expression and said "Don't worry, I'm OK." And we gave him a little clap and a "He's OK, He's OK" chant (not very loud, just so he could hear) and he grinned at us and got back up in the corner and resumed the match like nothing happened.


Well I didn't hear any other lewd chants so yeah the one starting up the tag match. I loved it! Especially BJ's response. The whole night perfectly built to that unexpected tag. Ya never know what you're going to experience at an ROH show.

The looney toons arm wringer spot in the main event was as wacky as I've seen ROH ever get. Took me off guard but they won me over. Only wish the finish would have played off that spot.


----------



## Saintpat

Natecore said:


> Well I didn't hear any other lewd chants so yeah the one starting up the tag match. I loved it! Especially BJ's response. The whole night perfectly built to that unexpected tag. Ya never know what you're going to experience at an ROH show.
> 
> The looney toons arm wringer spot in the main event was as wacky as I've seen ROH ever get. Took me off guard but they won me over. Only wish the finish would have played off that spot.


I loved that spot, haha.

It's insane how much heat BJ Whitmer is generating. One thing I absolutely love about ROH is that for the most part I cheer the babyfaces and boo the heels (even the ones I like) ... the main exception being Jay Lethal because you have to respect him as champ holding both belts.

Oh, and I think ROH and Sinclair Broadcasting are going to have to do a better job in hiring security. Our front row could have easily taken out Whitmer's "unsafe work environment" protection crew. :smile2:

Any idea what was up with that girl on the front row who managed to get just about every wrestler's shirt? It was pretty cool seeing three chicks on the front row together who were absolutely into it and clearly knew enough about the characters to cheer/boo/chant properly. Mad props.


----------



## Natecore

I love to boo the hell out of BJ. I find him so useless at times and then like last night and his freaking fantastic tag match from the last Atlanta show I can also love him dearly. Maybe he just brings his A game for Atlanta. I turned around on him after his Art of Wrestling podcast appearance.

I knew two of the geek security guards, Fred Yehi (the very best wrestler in Georgia and it won't be long before he is wrestling shows for ROH) and Brian Blaze, and recognized a third. But yeah they left BJ wide open for a fan attack.

And no idea who the chicks in the front row were. Just passionate fans and that one chick I assume was just in their ear all night. She especially had Roddy's attention before the match.


----------



## Saintpat

Natecore said:


> I love to boo the hell out of BJ. I find him so useless at times and then like last night and his freaking fantastic tag match from the last Atlanta show I can also love him dearly. Maybe he just brings his A game for Atlanta. I turned around on him after his Art of Wrestling podcast appearance.
> 
> I knew two of the geek security guards, Fred Yehi (the very best wrestler in Georgia and it won't be long before he is wrestling shows for ROH) and Brian Blaze, and recognized a third. But yeah they left BJ wide open for a fan attack.
> 
> And no idea who the chicks in the front row were. Just passionate fans and that one chick I assume was just in their ear all night. She especially had Roddy's attention before the match.


There's about to be some competition for "best wrestler in Georgia," I believe, because Corey Hollis is going to be moving there. Keep an eye out. I think he'll still bill himself from Tuscaloosa, Alabama.

I'll have to check out BJ's AoW appearance. I met him at the Supercard of Honor in New Orleans, along with Jimmy Jacobs, and I liked him. Another story for another time.


----------



## Dub J

I honestly have no idea why I love the Cheeseburger/Brutal Bob matches so much, but I do...


----------



## amhlilhaus

Dub J said:


> I honestly have no idea why I love the Cheeseburger/Brutal Bob matches so much, but I do...


Not me, I think they're brutal


----------



## Corey

War Machine is getting their GHC Tag Title shot against Killer Elite Squad on September 19th in Osaka, so that's a lock that neither one of the teams will be on All Star Weekend.

Wonder who's gonna answer this Briscoe open challenge now...


----------



## Corey

Who the hell would of thought that this match would be happening in an ROH ring... in the year 2015. :lol










And the main event for their return to the Pittsburgh area:


----------



## Wrestling is Life

I finally got to watch last week's episode. That Addiction/Future Shock main event was great. Probably a **** match for me, even with the shenanigans at the finish. I am really starting to enjoy The Addiction's reign and Future Shock looked great together - it made for a lot of fun. The ROH Tag division is stacked with Addiction,reDragon/Future Shock, Kingdom, Bucks, War Machine, Briscoes, RPG Vice, Sydal/ACH and probably even more slipping my mind.

That plus the awesomeness of Jay Lethal as double champion and the challengers lining up makes this a great time to be an ROH fan.


----------



## hgr423

When I heard Lethal vs Richards, that was not the Richards I thought of first.


----------



## Natecore

Hanson vs Lethal was really good.


----------



## Corey

The match announcements have been ROLLING in this week:

Two singles matches for 9/11 in Dearborn.



























And they announced some Women of Honor matches. Mandy Leon vs. Taeler Hendrix 9/25 in California, PA. Veda Scott vs. Cherry Bomb 9/26 in Lockport, NY.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

1. Mark Briscoe is still awesome. :mark:

2. Dalton Castle cut a GOAT promo on Silas Young. :bow

3. MONKEY LOST THE WRENCH. :lmao

4. Cheeseburger wins a match! :drose

5. Hanson gets a double-dose of the Lethal Injection. hh

GREAT EPISODE!


----------



## UntilDawn

The Briscoes are still doing some work, Lethal is at the top of the mountain and man it was a good thing he left TNA on good terms.


----------



## Corey

Might be a nice little primer going into the PPV in a couple weeks. Last year's show had Styles vs. Cole and Young Bucks vs. reDRagon 2 out of 3 falls. Sounds like it's worth the $2.99.


----------



## Damien

That Dalton Castle promo!


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Damien said:


> That Dalton Castle promo!


"I'll put my boys on the line, but if I win, when I win, you become one of my boys." :drose


----------



## amhlilhaus

Roh has the smallest roster of women of the major promotions, but they got the highest quality.

I'd do unspeakable things to mandy leons incredible rack, and veda Scott is very underrated. I'd have to bring my sexual a game to tackle that


----------



## Heel To Face

I dont have DA channel, I have been able to watch the episodes but now that is not working. Does anyone know of a good youtube, daily motion, or roku channel that shows the weekly episode each week. 

Thanks


----------



## Corey

Heel To Face said:


> I dont have DA channel, I have been able to watch the episodes but now that is not working. Does anyone know of a good youtube, daily motion, or roku channel that shows the weekly episode each week.
> 
> Thanks


You can watch them at [HIDE=100]www.watchwrestling.to[/HIDE] but they're not as quick at uploading them. ROH usually posts them on their website but they have them temporarily offline for website and video player upgrades.


----------



## Heel To Face

Jack Evans 187 said:


> You can watch them at **** hidden content **** but they're not as quick at uploading them. ROH usually posts them on their website but they have them temporarily offline for website and video player upgrades.


Thanks for the help man, I feel like an old man with all this stuff. 

Also I used that link and do those videos download on your computer or is it just a stream. 

Again thanks for the help.


----------



## Corey

Heel To Face said:


> Thanks for the help man, I feel like an old man with all this stuff.
> 
> Also I used that link and do those videos download on your computer or is it just a stream.
> 
> Again thanks for the help.


Just a stream. I recommend using the Dailymotion or Cloudy video players when they're available. They're the best and usually provide the fewest ads.


----------



## Corey

ROH World Title PROVING GROUND match. 9/12 in Chicago. Big match for Moose.


----------



## hgr423

ROH TV was entertaining this week but the cheating is really getting out of control. I question why Paul Turner sent Chris Sabin to the back and Nigel got involved after cheating in the opening match but the House of Truth was allowed to remain at ringside and Nigel wasn't upset after their cheating in the main event. Not only that but Kevin Kelly and Steve Corino said again and again how great Lethal is after he had cheated repeatedly. Maybe Nigel, Kelly, and Corino are secretly working for the House of Truth. Is his promo, Lethal said Cheeseburger was a more worthy challenger than Roddy, but I'm pretty sure Cheeseburger could beat Lethal one on one. Lethal-Roddy had way too many commercial breaks.


----------



## Corey

In the year 2015, this could be a MOTYC.


----------



## Even Flow

> Ring of Honor returns to the great state of Texas for ALL STAR EXTRAVAGANZA VII! And when we hit San Antonio on September 18th, you can see it all LIVE on PAY-PER-VIEW! We already know that Jay Lethal will be defending both his World Television Championship and the ROH World Championship against Bobby Fish and Kyle O'Reilly. Plus, the ROH World Tag Team Championships (Of The World) are on the line when The Addiction tries to fight off The Kingdom! But that's just a taste of the action we have set for ALL STAR EXTRAVAGANZA...
> 
> - SILAS YOUNG vs. DALTON CASTLE w/THE BOYS
> 
> Silas Young makes no apologies for the kind of man he is - a "real" man, according to him. And as a "real" man, he's taken offense to the pageantry and spectacle that is Dalton Castle! Castle, meanwhile, has gotten under Young's skin the way no one ever has before. His mind games and interference - with a handy assist from The Boys - have cost Silas Young matches and added to his bitterness.
> 
> But now Silas has had enough. He wants to end this and he wants to prove what a REAL man is! The match has been set for ALL STAR EXTRAVAGANZA...with a few very unique caveats.
> 
> If Silas Young beats Dalton Castle on September 18th, The Boys must go with him! Silas has pledged to teach them some lessons in what it means to be a man. But on the other hand, if Castle BEATS Young then Silas will join the crew as the newest, biggest Boy! It would be the ultimate humiliation for the "last real man" and we can guarantee Silas Young will pull out all the stops to keep this fate from befalling him. The Boys have put themselves in harm's way to protect Castle before. What lengths will the go to ensuring he comes out the winner in San Antonio?


Well, Silas is losing...


----------



## Leon Knuckles

I watch everything rasslin-related on dx-tv. Do a google search. It's way better than watchwrestling.


----------



## amhlilhaus

Even Flow said:


> Ring of Honor returns to the great state of Texas for ALL STAR EXTRAVAGANZA VII! And when we hit San Antonio on September 18th, you can see it all LIVE on PAY-PER-VIEW! We already know that Jay Lethal will be defending both his World Television Championship and the ROH World Championship against Bobby Fish and Kyle O'Reilly. Plus, the ROH World Tag Team Championships (Of The World) are on the line when The Addiction tries to fight off The Kingdom! But that's just a taste of the action we have set for ALL STAR EXTRAVAGANZA...
> 
> - SILAS YOUNG vs. DALTON CASTLE w/THE BOYS
> 
> Silas Young makes no apologies for the kind of man he is - a "real" man, according to him. And as a "real" man, he's taken offense to the pageantry and spectacle that is Dalton Castle! Castle, meanwhile, has gotten under Young's skin the way no one ever has before. His mind games and interference - with a handy assist from The Boys - have cost Silas Young matches and added to his bitterness.
> 
> But now Silas has had enough. He wants to end this and he wants to prove what a REAL man is! The match has been set for ALL STAR EXTRAVAGANZA...with a few very unique caveats.
> 
> If Silas Young beats Dalton Castle on September 18th, The Boys must go with him! Silas has pledged to teach them some lessons in what it means to be a man. But on the other hand, if Castle BEATS Young then Silas will join the crew as the newest, biggest Boy! It would be the ultimate humiliation for the "last real man" and we can guarantee Silas Young will pull out all the stops to keep this fate from befalling him. The Boys have put themselves in harm's way to protect Castle before. What lengths will the go to ensuring he comes out the winner in San Antonio?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Silas is losing...
Click to expand...

I hope so, love dalton castle


----------



## Saintpat

Confession time: I used to HATE Christopher Daniels, and I don't mean healthy heel heat.

Just never could stand the Fallen Angel persona. It screamed "Love Me Because I'm Indy."

But now I love him. He's perfect in tag matches with Frankie K and he exudes personality and charisma.

The transformatoin started in TNA, which (a) still had no idea how to use them, and (b) let them get away when they were perhaps the best and hottest thing on the show.

Thank goodness for ROH, which has utilized Daniels (and Frankie) to their fullest.

Christopher, you won me over. And I thank you for it.

Seen them live twice now, and they were incredible both times.

(P.S. I now want a general's jacket so I can inspect my troops at work.)


----------



## Corey

Watanabe gets the shot he earned from Field of Honor. Question is, will it be Bobby Fish's first defense of singles gold, or Lethal's next notch on his record-setting TV Title reign? Who knows! 

Wouldn't it be crazy if Lethal beat Fish but lost the belt to Watanabe the next night? :lol


----------



## Corey

hgr423 said:


> ROH TV was entertaining this week but the cheating is really getting out of control. I question why Paul Turner sent Chris Sabin to the back and Nigel got involved after cheating in the opening match but the House of Truth was allowed to remain at ringside and Nigel wasn't upset after their cheating in the main event. Not only that but Kevin Kelly and Steve Corino said again and again how great Lethal is after he had cheated repeatedly. Maybe Nigel, Kelly, and Corino are secretly working for the House of Truth. Is his promo, Lethal said Cheeseburger was a more worthy challenger than Roddy, but I'm pretty sure Cheeseburger could beat Lethal one on one. Lethal-Roddy had way too many commercial breaks.


Just finished the match and I completely see where you're coming from. Dijak and Diesel should've been thrown out as soon as they caught Roddy on the outside. And yeah, THREE commercial breaks is way too much for a match that was so high caliber and the crowd is losing their minds. That really hurt the flow... but it kept you wanting more! Holy shit at Lethal's face after Roddy kicked out of the Lethal Injection too. :lol

Even with the commercial breaks though I still thought the match was fuckin awesome. Great, great exchanges and an insane crowd. *** 1/2

I also don't think the door is closed on Roddy just yet.


----------



## Natecore

Roderick Strong.

Best In The World.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

I loved this episode. :mark:

Young Bucks vs Addiction (c) :clap

Roderick Strong vs Jay Lethal (c) (c) :clap :clap

I am pumped for ALLSTAR EXTRAVAGANZA! :drose


----------



## WBS

Roh has announced that its world title will be defended in njpw in early 2016. 

Pretty much expected this.


----------



## FITZ

I really enjoyed the show I watched. It turns out I actually get Destination America and I watched the end of TNA and stuck around for ROH. The Bucks/Addiction match was pretty fantastic to watch and the main event was also really good. I know every show can't be like this one because we got the main events of the TV taping but I was really impressed with it.


----------



## Corey

FITZ said:


> I really enjoyed the show I watched. It turns out I actually get Destination America and I watched the end of TNA and stuck around for ROH. The Bucks/Addiction match was pretty fantastic to watch and the main event was also really good. I know every show can't be like this one because we got the main events of the TV taping but I was really impressed with it.


Believe it or not, those actually weren't the main events from the taping. We still have Adam Cole vs. Shinsuke Nakamura as well as The Briscoes & Hirooki Goto vs. Okada & RPG Vice to look forward to. :mark:


----------



## FITZ

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Believe it or not, those actually weren't the main events from the taping. We still have Adam Cole vs. Shinsuke Nakamura as well as The Briscoes & Hirooki Goto vs. Okada & RPG Vice to look forward to. :mark:


That's good to hear. I was thinking the title matches where what they main evented with. Those should be some cool matches. I'm guessing they air next week or the week after?


----------



## Corey

FITZ said:


> That's good to hear. I was thinking the title matches where what they main evented with. Those should be some cool matches. I'm guessing they air next week or the week after?


Next week should have Cole/Nakamura as the main event. I think the last episode will have KUSHIDA vs. Matt Sydal and that 6-man. Either way the next two weeks should be pretty great TV.


----------



## amhlilhaus

Jack Evans 187 said:


> FITZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's good to hear. I was thinking the title matches where what they main evented with. Those should be some cool matches. I'm guessing they air next week or the week after?
> 
> 
> 
> Next week should have Cole/Nakamura as the main event. I think the last episode will have KUSHIDA vs. Matt Sydal and that 6-man. Either way the next two weeks should be pretty great TV.
Click to expand...

Im lucky, i enjoy pretty much anything. I just accept what each promotion brings and enjoy watching my favorites in each promotion. 

Roh match heavy focus is cool with me. It seems like theyre doing more stories, and for me its getting better and better.


----------



## Corey

Full cards for this weekend's shows:



> *ROH RELOADED TOUR
> SEPTEMBER 11TH, 2015
> DEARBORN, MICHIGAN*
> 
> *Defy or Deny - ROH TV Title Shot on the Line*
> Jay Lethal vs. Mark Briscoe vs. Dalton Castle vs. Cedric Alexander
> 
> The Young Bucks vs. The Kingdom
> 
> Adam Cole vs. Roderick Strong
> 
> *Best of Five Series - Match One*
> Matt Sydal vs. ACH
> 
> Jay Briscoe vs. Watanabe
> 
> Kyle O'Reilly vs. Silas Young
> 
> Bobby Fish vs. Will Ferrara
> 
> Moose vs. Samson Walker​





> *Ring of Honor Wrestling Presents:
> THE RELOADED TOUR
> Saturday, September 12th, 2015
> Chicago Ridge, IL*
> 
> *Proving Ground Match*
> Jay Lethal vs. Moose
> 
> The Young Bucks vs. Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly
> 
> Roderick Strong vs. Bobby Fish
> 
> Jay Briscoe vs. Cedric Alexander
> 
> *Best of Five Series - Match Two*
> Matt Sydal vs. ACH
> 
> Michael Elgin vs. Watanabe
> 
> Mark Briscoe vs. Adam Page
> 
> Dalton Castle vs. Beer City Bruiser
> 
> *Also Signed to Appear*
> Cliff Compton
> and more!​


EDIT: Scratch that, I totally forgot about Lethal vs. Moose in Chicago. That should be interesting and they just added this which sounds totally awesome:


----------



## Leon Knuckles

WBS said:


> Roh has announced that its world title will be defended in njpw in early 2016.
> 
> Pretty much expected this.


Delirious cut a wicked promo at G1 CLIMAX FINALS saying ROH is coming to Japan in 2016 and that ROH/NJPW are the future of pro wrestling. He got a crazy pop! :mark:


----------



## richyque

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Full cards for this weekend's shows:
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Scratch that, I totally forgot about Lethal vs. Moose in Chicago. That should be interesting and they just added this which sounds totally awesome:


Hope the shows do well, but dam those venues are shitty, I know for fact that the frontier field house is roach and rat infested and the dearborn trade center has no heat or hot water. 

Again not knocking the performers but why cant roh run actual arenas like the near dead TNA?


----------



## Corey

richyque said:


> Hope the shows do well, but dam those venues are shitty, I know for fact that the frontier field house is roach and rat infested and the dearborn trade center has no heat or hot water.
> 
> Again not knocking the performers but why cant roh run actual arenas like the near dead TNA?


I don't think they're worried about it. They've been running the same places for years and I'm sure the price to rent the place for the night is a good deal for them. No need to change when you're getting good attendance numbers.


----------



## TripleG

My thoughts on this week's show: 

- Having two title matches on one show gave this show a bigger feel than the usual episode which was nice. With the show's flaws, at least it felt like it had a heightened importance from the norm. It was sort of like a mini-PPV. TNA tries to do that by having title matches on every single show, and WWE tries to do it with long ass promos that state how important everything is, but when you do them all the time, it becomes mundane rather than significant. Because we don't get title matches all the time, this show felt more special. 

- Tag Title Match...OK, if you've read or listened to my previous reviews of Young Bucks matches, you know what I am going to say. They bouce all over the place without any tag team psychology. Nobody gets disqualified even though nobody is tagging in and out for long stretches (seriously, why do they even bother doing the hot tag spot if the rest of the match is spent coming in and out with no tagging?). There are huge moves that don't end matches blah blah blah. I've said it all before and I'm beating a dead horse by now. Moving on. 

- Lethal Vs. Roddy, the rematch, was a good match. The problem from the start was that it already felt like a downgrade since the first match went an hour and there was no way that was going to happen on this TV episode. But it was still enjoyable and it was nice to get a resolution to Lethal/Strong and allow Lethal to move on to his two title matches with Kyle O'Riley and Bobby Fish. 

Overall, the episode was heightened due to the two title matches. They weren't the most amazing title matches in the world, but it was nice to see a show with built up title matches to deliver a bigger show than usual.


----------



## richyque

I thought this weeks show was good and the in ring was good also, but my problem with ROH is character development.


----------



## hgr423

richyque said:


> I thought this weeks show was good and the in ring was good also, but my problem with ROH is character development.


If you want character development, why don't you read novels? Pick something from the New York Times best seller list. There is much better character development within almost any literature compared to almost any wrestling. I watch pro wrestling because I like the rasslin'.


----------



## Manu_Styles

I read some people saying Dearborn show was good all around, looking foward to watch the VOD


----------



## USAUSA1

I understand Young Bucks excitement and importance but I agree with Triple G. Their matches is not that special, they remind me of a comedy act. If they ever go to nxt, Regal,Taylor and Hhh going to pick them apart. 

With that being said, you can't deny their current popularity.


----------



## DGenerationMC

USAUSA1 said:


> I understand Young Bucks excitement and importance but I agree with Triple G. Their matches is not that special, they remind me of a comedy act. If they ever go to nxt, Regal,Taylor and Hhh going to pick them apart.
> 
> With that being said, you can't deny their current popularity.


I disagree. I think in a WWE system with an actual vision, The Bucks could flourish. That spot monkey label would fade away because the company would make damn sure that they tighten their in-ring stuff and lose whatever "bad habits" from the indies. I'd love to see a legit heel underdog character in WWE, just guys who have literally no business winning matches but cheat their asses off to do so. The Bucks could pull it off, just replace those Superkicks with underhanded tactics and we'd see something special.


----------



## TripleG

The Bucks would be AMAZING if they just employed tag team psychology instead of just bouncing all over the place.


----------



## DGenerationMC

TripleG said:


> The Bucks would be AMAZING if they just employed tag team psychology instead of just bouncing all over the place.


Yeah, it's starting to wear on me. I can only chuckle at so many "Suck it" taunts and handspring back rakes.

But hey, the lack of psychology isn't something the ol' GAP Performance Center couldn't fix.


----------



## Corey

@Last Chancery you wanted more important shows in Chicago right!?


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Looks like I'll be going to Chicago in 2016


----------



## Miguel Roderick

I am looking forward to Ring of Honor's PPV, All-Star Extravaganza. I think Jay Lethal could manage to walk out with all of the gold. But, Kyle O'Reilly would probably manage to walk out as the ROH World Champion. That is my opinion.


----------



## Saintpat

With TNA talent getting cut loose left and right, could the American Wolves make a surprise return to accept the Briscoes' open challenge?


----------



## Corey

Saintpat said:


> With TNA talent getting cut loose left and right, could the American Wolves make a surprise return to accept the Briscoes' open challenge?


You know the drill here. They're working a TNA house show that night in West Virginia. :lol

But I don't think it would've happened either way since they're the current TNA Tag Team Champions.


----------



## Even Flow

I don't think Davey particularly would be interested in returning to ROH, if given the chance. I think he's closed his ROH chapter.

Eddie I could possibly see back one day.


----------



## Saintpat

Jack Evans 187 said:


> You know the drill here. They're working a TNA house show that night in West Virginia. :lol
> 
> But I don't think it would've happened wither way since they're the current TNA Tag Team Champions.


TNA still has house shows?

And champions?

:surprise:


----------



## Leon Knuckles

WHOS READY FOR WEDNESDAY WRESTLING? :drose


----------



## Victor Chaos

Veda Scott looking mouthwatering.


----------



## Corey

I have no idea why J. Diesel is still employed by this company. He's AWFUL.

Dijak has so much promise though.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

This go-home show was fantastic. :clap

redDRagon vs Dijak/Diesel was cool.

Cedric Alexander vs Dalton Castle was amazing. 4 stars. ****

War Machine vs The Kingdom was loads of fun.

The video package at the end of the show was mark-worthy. :mark:


----------



## Natecore

I only saw the main event but really loved War Machine just brutalizing the kingdom with a million suplexes. And the tag mayhem after the match was so much fun. They have me excited for the PPV but not for the $40 they're asking.


----------



## DGenerationMC

War Machine is breaking out, which is great to see.

And ROH once again has the best tag division probably on Planet Earth, which is even better. Very proud of how the company has rebounded in recent years. Went through a slump from 2009-2013, but I think they are in just as good of a position (if not better) than a decade ago. Awesome talent, effective and simple storylines and consistently great shows.


----------



## malek

DGenerationMC said:


> War Machine is breaking out, which is great to see.
> 
> And ROH once again has the best tag division probably on Planet Earth, which is even better. Very proud of how the company has rebounded in recent years. Went through a slump from 2009-2013, but I think they are in just as good of a position (if not better) than a decade ago. Awesome talent, effective and simple storylines and consistently great shows.


Don't think they will ever be in a better position then they were decade ago. At least if we are talking about in-ring talent.

Actually don't think that any America based wrestling company will gather such a fantastic roster like ROH had back in 2005 anytime soon.


----------



## Manu_Styles

The Observer said that ROH has plans of doing Elgin vs Ishii at the 14th Anniversary show, if this is true great news!


----------



## TripleG

Thought on this week's show: 

- reDRagon Vs. House of Truth = See, this is where I am going to praise ROH's booking over WWE's. Both companies have their top champions in the same exact position: They are double champions heading into a PPV where they have to wrestle two matches to defend both titles. How does WWE build it up? By making the champion look like crap and the babyface challengers look like bullies. How does ROH do it? By putting both challengers and the champion in different matches where they are able to be built up strong heading into the show and they DON'T wrestle each other on TV before the PPV. I'm not even saying it is a stellar build, but I am way more interested in Lethal's situation than I am Rollins because I feel like the E did nothing but shit on Rollins to the point where I just don't care anymore. Also, with Lethal and reDRagon, I legit don't know if he's going to beat them both or not. With Rollins, I pretty much know he's going to beat Sting and drop the US Title to Cena just based on how everything has played out on TV. 

Anyways, the tag match was solid for reaffirming Fish and O'Riley as strong competitors. It had some of that tornado tag format that annoys me nowadays, but it was far more underplayed than the typical Young Bucks match. 

- Loved The Briscoes promo. They are just real as real can be. They remind me of guys you'd have seen in the 80s for just being so believably nuts. 

- Dalton Castle Vs. Cedric Alexander = OK, the Dalton/Silas feud is spinning its wheels. It feels like they are going for a homophobic angle with Silas, but they don't want to commit and go all the way with it so they just have him say "Dalton and the Boys need to be MEN!" over and over again and it is just repetitive and stale. Match between Dalton and Cedric was OK. 

- War Machine Vs. The Kingdom = I like War Machine. It is refreshing to see a rough, tough, bruiser tag team again. Match was meh, with signs of intrigue here and there. Once again, too much disregard for the rules of tag team wrestling for it to fully work. The Bucks' and Addiction's involvement actually gave the closer to the show a nice spark. 

- I liked the run down of the card with promos for the upcoming show was nice to see. 

Overall, ok-ish show. But I am interested in seeing All Star Extravaganza.


----------



## Corey

Their poster art game has been on point this year. I still wonder if it's a coincidence that AJ is next to Lethal...


----------



## pgi86

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Their poster art game has been on point this year.


It's because they started using the same freelance guy who does all the Impact Wrestling promotional graphics (YourFightPage.com). Said guy has really stepped up his game this year.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

I'm really looking forward to tonight's iPPV. Lethal double duty, Triple tag match, Fatal fourway! :drose


----------



## Corey

Not a single one of us correctly predicted the team that would answer the Briscoe's open challenge, BUT, ROH's tag division just got even deeper! :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC

Now 0 for 3 in my picks, but that last match made me happy


----------



## USAUSA1

And that's where kk belong, in a tag team.


----------



## amhlilhaus

Good tv show. Okada was treated like the superatar that he is. Him and goto were a level above the other 4 in how they did everything.

With the roh title being defended in jspan, aj will win it and itll give the roh title a semi main event on one of their big shows. Great exposure


----------



## Corey

amhlilhaus said:


> Good tv show. Okada was treated like the superatar that he is. Him and goto were a level above the other 4 in how they did everything.
> 
> With the roh title being defended in jspan, aj will win it and itll give the roh title a semi main event on one of their big shows. Great exposure


First off, good look on the show reminder. Mine airs here at 1 AM so I'm definitely checking out that main event.

Secondly, I was just thinking about that last night too. I wonder if they'll put the World Title on AJ sooner rather than later so he can possibly make a defense at Wrestle Kingdom? I bet Styles vs. Elgin in Japan would get one hell of a good reaction for two gaijins squaring off.


----------



## Saintpat

Finally got to watch the PPV: had to work and a friend of mine got it (he also had to work so DVR'd it, we split the cost).

For me it was pure gold. I like that we not only get so many great matches on these, but there is always storyline progression.

I think Delirious is the best booker in the business and for my taste this is the best promotion going.

And I have to admit it: Matt Taven has gone in about the last 18 months from being perhaps my least favorite guy on the roster to one of my top two or three faves. I absolutely LOVE to hate the Kingdom ... except for Maria, who is obviously misunderstood -- and how DARE that scumbag Christopher Daniels lay a hand on her.


----------



## Corey

Saintpat said:


> Finally got to watch the PPV: had to work and a friend of mine got it (he also had to work so DVR'd it, we split the cost).
> 
> For me it was pure gold. I like that we not only get so many great matches on these, but there is always storyline progression.
> 
> I think Delirious is the best booker in the business and for my taste this is the best promotion going.
> 
> And I have to admit it: Matt Taven has gone in about the last 18 months from being perhaps my least favorite guy on the roster to one of my top two or three faves. I absolutely LOVE to hate the Kingdom ... except for Maria, who is obviously misunderstood -- *and how DARE that scumbag Christopher Daniels lay a hand on her.*


HA! With ANX coming back, the KRD interference, and the Cole swerve, I completely forgot about that. Another fun moment from the PPV that got a reaction outta me.


----------



## hgr423

What was the point of faking conflict in the Kingdom for months only to reveal it was a serve to protect Lethal's title or keep Kyle from winning it? Wouldn't it make more sense to reveal the swerve during the 4 way when Bennett and Taven could have helped Cole win and get a title shot of his own? Were Bennet and Taven truly never upset that Cole was dropping so many wins? Cole was getting good reactions as a face and without good logic for turning him heel again, I wish it would have continued.


----------



## Garmonbozia

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I wonder if they'll put the World Title on AJ sooner rather than later so he can possibly make a defense at Wrestle Kingdom? I bet Styles vs. Elgin in Japan would get one hell of a good reaction for two gaijins squaring off.


I'm guessing AJ will win it at Final Battle.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

ROH ASE > WWE NOC


----------



## Jonasolsson96

Wrong thread


----------



## Corey

Damn good lineup in Buffalo this weekend. Hope you don't mind all the pictures. 


















































Briscoes/Addiction and Roddy/Watanabe. (Y)


----------



## DGenerationMC

Time for War Machine to get their win back, no?


----------



## Corey

Holy shit I just noticed the partners are switched on the Bucks/War Machine image. :lol

Lineup for the Pittsburgh area show this weekend too:

_***MAIN EVENT***
Mark & Jay Briscoe vs The Young Bucks

Roderick Strong vs Michael Elgin

*Proving Ground*
ANX (Kenny King & Rhett Titus) vs The Kingdom (Michael Bennett & Matt Taven) w/ Maria Kanellis

Moose/War Machine (Ray Rowe & Hanson) vs Jay Lethal/Donovan Dijak/J.Diesel

The Addiction (Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian) vs Watanabe & Will Ferrara

ACH vs Caprice Coleman

*Women Of Honor*
Mandy Leon vs Taeler Hendrix_

Unique little 6-man tag there and ANX already getting somewhat of a crack at the belts. Buffalo show looks better imo.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

ROH ALL-STAR EXTRAVAGANZA VII 2015 SEPTEMBER 18 REVIEW









ROH TELEVISION CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH
Jay Lethal (c) vs Bobby Fish
****









BATTLE FOR THE BOYS
Dalton Castle vs Silas Young
***3/4









OPEN CHALLENGE TAG-TEAM MATCH
The Briscoes vs ???
***3/4









NO DISQUALIFICATION MATCH
Moose vs Cedric Alexander
****1/2









BEST OF 5 SERIES: MATCH #3 
ACH (1) vs Matt Sydal (1)
***3/4 









ROH TAG-TEAM CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH
The Addiction (c) vs The Young Bucks vs The Kingdom
***3/4









#1 CONTENDER FOUR-CORNER SURVIVAL MATCH 
Michael Elgin vs Adam Cole vs AJ Styles vs Roderick Strong
*****









ROH WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH
Jay Lethal (c) vs Kyle O`Reilly
****


----------



## NastyYaffa

Leon Knuckles said:


> ROH ASE > WWE NOC


Very true, even though I thought ASE was awful as well.


----------



## Corey

From ROH's Facebook:



> *The Briscoes will be unable to appear this Saturday in Lockport, NY due to a death in their extended family, and the funeral being the same day.
> 
> They will still appear in California, Pa on Friday to face the Young Bucks.*




Sad day in the Briscoe family and no Briscoes/Addiction.


----------



## Hencheman_21

The Sinclair network near me that carries RoH pushed back both showings this weekend. At first I thought it was just the Saturday one due to the soccer match. But the Sunday one was pushed back from 11:30 pm to 1 am. And worse, they filled the hour and a half with infomercials.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Hencheman_21 said:


> The Sinclair network near me that carries RoH pushed back both showings this weekend. At first I thought it was just the Saturday one due to the soccer match. But the Sunday one was pushed back from 11:30 pm to 1 am. And worse, they filled the hour and a half with infomercials.


ROH production levels scream graveyard shift. I don't blame Sinclair. But then again, maybe Sinclair should give ROH more money to increase productions. This would help them on SBG and DA.


----------



## Corey

I love ROH but every once in a while I wish they would take a chance and try to run a bigger arena with some raised seating. Sometimes I'm just not in the mood to watch the shows in a dark arena with limited production, ya know?

I'll never forget how different and unique the shows looked when they ran in Atlanta for Wrestlemania 27 weekend. There's gotta be more places like this around the U.S., right?


----------



## Hencheman_21

Leon Knuckles said:


> ROH production levels scream graveyard shift. I don't blame Sinclair. But then again, maybe Sinclair should give ROH more money to increase productions. This would help them on SBG and DA.


Yea it all comes down to what Sinclair hopes to get out of them I guess. If they are just looking for a show that can draw some viewers and RoH gets enough for them to keep running I guess it is all good. Just do not see any real growth. And based on WWE playing like Pac-Man and gobbling up indy guys like they were pellets I do not see how RoH could grow. Just know it messes up my TV viewing because the old times were almost perfect lol.


----------



## USAUSA1

Of course Sinclair is focused on college football this time of the year. Expect delays

Sinclair in the process looking to start a national cable network with real reach, not DA,EL REY size. Of course ROH will be a part of that, which means more money into the production side.


----------



## Hencheman_21

USAUSA1 said:


> Of course Sinclair is focused on college football this time of the year. Expect delays
> 
> Sinclair in the process looking to start a national cable network with real reach, not DA,EL REY size. Of course ROH will be a part of that, which means more money into the production side.


Except it has nothing to do with college football. Especially Sunday when there are no games and the time RoH was shown is being used for INFOMERCIALS. I mean it is not even some syndicated show they just picked up. It's infomercials.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*I love Taeler so much. Got to meet her at GFW this summer super proud she is a part of ROH and even more the House of Truth. I really hope ROH can get a proper division going and make a title for them.*


----------



## Saintpat

Air times are set by the local affiliates.

Our Saturday time has fallen into college football runover of late (I know this from DVR'ing it) but we have the same 11 p.m. time on Sunday as always for the second showing.

I often work on Saturdays and usually go in later on Mondays so that's when I usually catch it.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Another cool episode. My homies, who are not into wrestling, had their eyes glued to the screen. Next week is Nakamura vs Cole. But when can we expect some storyline development continuation from ASE?


----------



## amhlilhaus

Sinclair is not going to screw up their oen property by putting roh on too many bad timeslots. If they do start a national network my first question is eill it be on a basic tier? If not it will not do too much since el rey and da are on pay tiers and that severely cuts into their reach. If they manage to get on all the major providers on a free basic one, and they put roh in a prime slot on the weekdsy, that would be real interesting. Maybe sinclair nixed roh getting first run on da because they plan to use them more and da moved them to late time as retaliation, who knows? As for rohs arena sizes, it seems they get the places dirt cheap and or know they can fill them easily.


----------



## Corey

Leon Knuckles said:


> Another cool episode. My homies, who are not into wrestling, had their eyes glued to the screen. Next week is Nakamura vs Cole. *But when can we expect some storyline development continuation from ASE?*


The week after. Next week is the end of the Philly tapings and then they should start with the San Antonio stuff. Cole/O'Reilly reaction, Lethal vs. Watanabe, Briscoe vs. Page No Holds Barred, Kingdom as the new Tag Champs, ANX back on TV, etc etc.


----------



## famicommander

I have to say that this week's episode was outstanding.

Silas Young vs Elgin was an awesome big man match. It's not ofter that Silas is in there with a larger man but jumping in there with Elgin really let Silas show off his athleticism.

ACH vs Coleman was fun too. I busted out laughing when ACH started selling the delayed one inch punch.

And who wouldn't have fun with Dem Boys and Goto vs Okada and RPG Vice?

One of the best episodes of the year for me, easily.


----------



## Saintpat

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Kingdom as the new Tag Champs, etc etc.


:bow:bow


----------



## Last Chancery

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *I love Taeler so much. Got to meet her at GFW this summer super proud she is a part of ROH and even more the House of Truth. I really hope ROH can get a proper division going and make a title for them.*


Truth and Lethal cheers-ing the Book of Truth and one of the championships :booklel


----------



## BornBad

Saintpat said:


> :bow:bow


i can understand people who dislike them in solo but Bennett and Taven are fucking gold as a team 






#InternetDarlings


----------



## ninetwentyfour

BornBad said:


> i can understand people who dislike them in solo but Bennett and Taven are fucking gold as a team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #InternetDarlings


They aren't over. Bennett is absolutely worthless. The Attitude Era cosplay stuff was tired last year. They don't really ever have good matches. I could go on.


----------



## BornBad

not over? Don't ever have good matches?

:nowords


----------



## ninetwentyfour

BornBad said:


> not over? Don't ever have good matches?
> 
> :nowords


Hard to come up with words when it's true.

I'm not trying to be critical or unfair here, coming from someone that's not a fan. I've been to a number of live shows in different cities, with different types of crowds, and in different types of match settings. They are flat out not over. Easily get the least reaction 9 times out of 10 compared to the rest of the roster. Completely objective. 

They are one of the most forced fed acts in the history of ROH.


----------



## Corey

Hey, ROH used some elevated seating! Looks like more strong attendance for a debut at the venue (in the Buffalo area).










And this spot could be legit in California, PA if they had a stronger or more serious card:


----------



## Natecore

Gotta push Bennett to keep Maria and Taven has his moments because he is willing to kill himself. 

The kingdom isn't gold....or over...or internet darlings.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

The Kingdom is only a thing because of Cole (and Maria :woolcock).


----------



## amhlilhaus

I always thought it was just me. Glad others dont think too highly of them


----------



## Dub J

I wonder what Silas is doing to the boys.


----------



## Garmonbozia

Dub J said:


> I wonder what Silas is doing to the boys.


Probably making men out of them.


----------



## Hencheman_21

ninetwentyfour said:


> Hard to come up with words when it's true.
> 
> I'm not trying to be critical or unfair here, coming from someone that's not a fan. I've been to a number of live shows in different cities, with different types of crowds, and in different types of match settings. They are flat out not over. Easily get the least reaction 9 times out of 10 compared to the rest of the roster. Completely objective.
> 
> They are one of the most forced fed acts in the history of ROH.


I agree they are far from being really over. I am a fan of theirs but I am not as into them as I am of other RoH wrestlers and teams. But saying they get the least reaction is not always a good gage. If they get no response or only a couple people react to them that is bad. But even if you had all top guys on a card that everyone loves, someone is going to get the least reaction. 

I think the biggest problem with the Kingdom is they went from a faction to a fraction of a faction ie just a tag team. If Cole and Matt Hardy were still running with them they would be a bit better. As it is they are a tag team in a very, VERY deep division. That and they have not really developed their characters as well as they could. For a bit they were with Bennett and his being a "great lover" with him and Maria being the first couple of wrestling. Not saying that was good but it was something. Now they are a bit generic.


----------



## ninetwentyfour

Your argument isn't really that prevalent though when you consider ROH always has a bunch of lower tier/local guys on most shows or talent that isn't featured to nearly the fraction The Kingdom are.

I think the problem is they aren't very good.

Bennett is the utter shits. I know many will disagree, but I feel he has regressed over time. I think a lot of Bennett's issues have kinda rubbed off on Maria and Taven, leading us to where we are.


----------



## amhlilhaus

Dub J said:


> I wonder what Silas is doing to the boys.


I read the spoilers, it sounds great


----------



## Corey

Looks like we're actually getting a road rage episode from Field of Honor this week. Guess they're stretching out the last set of tapings since they don't have another show until a month from now.


----------



## LaMelo

That was a sick main event last week.


----------



## USAUSA1

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Looks like we're actually getting a road rage episode from Field of Honor this week. Guess they're stretching out the last set of tapings since they don't have another show until a month from now.


Looks major and big time on tv.


----------



## Corey

First match set for the next TV Taping. Could be a big breakout match for Dijak in the company. Also looks like they're holding off on Styles/Lethal until Final Battle.










They're bringing back Champions vs. All Stars for the main show on Saturday too. No announcement on competitors yet.


----------



## LaMelo

Moose is the man!


----------



## Saintpat

Presale began today for Jan. 23 in Atlanta.

They've moved to a bigger, better arena in Duluth -- the exhibit hall of what used to be known as Gwinnett Center. Nice step up IMO.

I snagged two on the front row.

Anyone wanting presale code, PM me.


----------



## Real Punk

Did ROH turn it back on it old fans to become a SMW and pander there stars to WWE.

Remember old school ROH when it was a alternative to WWE.Has better stars and was focus on pure wrestling now their previous production is like,OVW and low budget NXT on Sinclair.


----------



## BornBad

they announced the main event for Glory By Honor


----------



## Corey

That's... a really random team. :lol

I think Styles & the Bucks would've sufficed just fine. There's no challengers for the Kingdom there at all.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Field of Honor episode:

Timesplitters vs The Briscoes
****
Awesome match! Everyone was just awesome.

Strong vs Okada
****1/2
HOLY FUCK. No words. That finishing sequence was pure gold.

WHY IS ROH SO GREAT?

And YAY we're getting a new taping next week! 

:drose


----------



## Corey

All PPV & VOD shows on ROHwrestling.com are 25% off this weekend only. If you're a ringside member, it's 50% off. Good deal.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Cole cut the best promo of career on Kyle O'Reilly this week on TV.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Also thought they we're gonna do something along the lines of a ReDragon v. Kingdom at GBH but with the champs v. all stars it makes me think we might get a Cole/O'Reilly I & II :mark:


----------



## Corey

Match 5 of the series is also a Survivial of the Fittest Qualifier:










The first details on SOTF as well:



> SURVIVAL OF THE FITTEST is back for 2015! The Ring of Honor tradition returns November 13th in Milwaukee, WI and November 14th in Hopkins, MI. SURVIVAL OF THE FITTEST is one of the most grueling tournaments in all of professional wrestling, where the winner has to endure two nights of competition against the top ROH stars. The prize? A future ROH World Championship opportunity!
> 
> Past winners of this prestigious tournament include Delirious, Roderick Strong, "Unbreakable" Michael Elgin, Adam Cole, and the current ROH World and Television Champion Jay Lethal. This year, the SURVIVAL OF THE FITTEST field will be comprised of 18 of the biggest stars in Ring of Honor. On November 13th in Milwaukee, the first round of matches will consist of:
> 
> - Two 4-Corner Survival Matches
> - Two Triple Threat Matches
> - Two Singles Matches
> 
> One winner from each match Milwaukee, WI will advance to the SURVIVAL OF THE FITTEST 6-Man Elimination Match the following night on November 14th in Hopkins, MN!
> 
> ROH Head Matchmaker Nigel McGuinness has confirmed the first nine ROH stars signed to compete in SURVIVAL OF THE FITTEST 2015:
> 
> - MARK BRISCOE
> - JAY BRISCOE
> - "UNBREAKABLE" MICHAEL ELGIN
> - ACH
> - MATT SYDAL
> - MOOSE
> - RAYMOND ROWE
> - HANSON
> - DALTON CASTLE


----------



## Corey

We're gonna have us a new TV Champion in a couple weeks. House of Truth is banned from ringside!


----------



## hgr423

I don't think jay lethal could wipe his butt without help from truth martini. no way he beats roddy one on one with house of truth banned


----------



## Saintpat

hgr423 said:


> I don't think jay lethal could wipe his butt without help from truth martini. no way he beats roddy one on one with house of truth banned


You're talking about the best first-generation wrestler we've ever seen. Watch it, bub.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Cool episode. I was waiting forever for the new set of tapings. Same venue as ASE.

ACH and Sydal are 2-2. Match 5 is at Survival of the Fittest. :mark: This best of 5 series is a great idea, especially during baseball postseason.

Adam Cole cut a GOAT promo.

Jay Lethal was awesome in the main event against Watanabe. Like always, he delivered.


----------



## hgr423

ROH delivered in the main event this week big time


----------



## amhlilhaus

Roh, lu, and nxt all have shown that less is more nowadays. If you dont see your favorites every week it makes it more exciting when you do see them.

And the hottest young guy in the business, dalton castle returns next week!!!

$$$$$$$


----------



## Saintpat

amhlilhaus said:


> Roh, lu, and nxt all have shown that less is more nowadays. If you dont see your favorites every week it makes it more exciting when you do see them.
> 
> And the hottest young *BOYLESS* guy in the business, dalton castle returns next week!!!
> 
> $$$$$$$


FIFY


----------



## Natecore

What's the story behind this red striped ring? New ring or just a borrowed San Antonio ring? 

I like it. Well not the stripe but the old ring sounded terrible on tv so good upgrade.


----------



## Natecore

Double Stomp Through The Table!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Natecore

Chair Neckbreaker!!!! :mark:

Man Up!!!


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Natecore said:


> What's the story behind this red striped ring? New ring or just a borrowed San Antonio ring?
> 
> I like it. Well not the stripe but the old ring sounded terrible on tv so good upgrade.


These sets of tapings were done the day after ASE, so the same setup will be used.

But this episode has been great. The opener was alright, but the red mask guy hyped it up. The Kingdom promo was fire. And this main event has been a hardcore blast!

ROH: BEST WRESTLING ON THE PLANET. :vincecry


----------



## Leon Knuckles

HOLY FUCK JAY DRILLER THRU THE TABLE! :mark:

"YOU JUST KILLED HIM" :lmao

AND ADAM PAGE FUCKIN KICKS OUT!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## BornBad

Adam Cole murdered Elgin during that promo


----------



## Saintpat

Leon Knuckles said:


> These sets of tapings were done the day after ASE, so the same setup will be used.
> 
> But this episode has been great. The opener was alright, but the red mask guy hyped it up. The Kingdom promo was fire. And this main event has been a hardcore blast!
> 
> ROH: BEST WRESTLING ON THE PLANET. :vincecry


But ... who was that masked man?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The rematch from DBD :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Corey

Spoiler from Tonight's TV taping:



Spoiler: photo













New TV Champion!!! Year of Strong!



:yes


----------



## NewJack's Shank

Skipped the opening tag bout. Main event was super fun though. Whitmer on commentary was hilarious lol


----------



## Dub J

Our local Sinclair affiliate screwed everything up 2 weeks ago so now we're behind on everything. Sunday before last the the Briscoe/Time Splitters kept going on a loop. Instead of making up for it they just set everything back a week. fml


----------



## Even Flow

Young Bucks are teasing on twitter they've signed with NXT/LU/TNA/NJPW/ROH.

PWInsider is saying it's more than likely they've signed with ROH. Which would be good for ROH.


----------



## Even Flow

They're still able to work PWG like Roddy too.


----------



## Corey

Maybe they'll finally put the Tag Titles on them now.


----------



## dirty24

I am thrilled they're not going to NXT. 

ROH has done a good job getting some excellent talent signed to exclusive deals - Dragon, Lethal, ACH, Cole, Roddy, now Bucks


----------



## Even Flow

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Maybe they'll finally put the Tag Titles on them now.


Now they're under contract, there's nothing stopping them getting the titles back for a 2nd run.

Obviously their first title run wasn't long, a few years ago because they were working indies etc.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Cole v. Styles v. O'Reilly next week guys :mark:


----------



## S.MACK

Excellent news!


----------



## Corey

One of their Youtube exclusives:






And this:






No TV Title match lined up yet, but that could be anyone at this point honestly (as far as the challenger goes). Maybe they'll give the winner of the ACH/Sydal series a shot.

Not all that excited about War Machine getting a shot at such a major show. Would much rather see the definitive match between The Kingdom and Young Bucks. Also if you guys didn't see, The Kingdom does have a title match lined up before Final Battle. Night one of SOTF:


----------



## Even Flow

> The signing of Nick and Matt Jackson, the extremely popular tag team known as The Young Bucks by Ring of Honor, officially announced yesterday, led to excitement among some circles of fans, disappointment among those who hoped the Bucks might be signing with WWE for the NXT brand and trepidation by those who were upset about the prospect of losing the Bucks on the independent scene, where they are the most popular act on that level.
> 
> According to a number of sources PWInsider has spoken with, the last group of fans should actually be thrilled with both The Bucks and ROH, as together, they have crafted a deal that allows the team to, well, buck the system. Yes, I went there.
> 
> PWInsider.com sources indicate that on top of being able to continue with New Japan Pro Wrestling, The Bucks negotiated a deal that will allow them to continue to do international dates in Europe when they are not needed for ROH or NJPW commitments.
> 
> The Bucks also negotiated that they would be able to continue on with their longtime home promotion, Pro Wrestling Guerrilla in California and appear on PWG DVD releases. We were told this was important to the Bucks especially as they feel that PWG allowed them to build their brand name and they wanted to continue on there, because they enjoy working there so much.
> 
> Finally, the duo were able to get ROH to allow them to maintain their ProWrestlingTees.com store, an outlet that has allowed the Bucks to build an additional revenue stream for themselves beyond independent bookings with an endless procession of new Buck shirt designs.
> 
> We are told the Bucks are locked into a deal similar to the one Adam Cole, The Briscoes and others have, where they would get paid a regular fee from ROH and could even potentially do additional indy dates as long as they are approved by the ROH office. The deal would see them also being paid if they were injured and out of action for any length of time.
> 
> So, when you add all that up vs. what the Bucks would have to give up for a potential TNA or WWE deal of the same level, they and ROH really came together to come up with a pretty unique agreement that allows the best of both worlds for each side.


.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Who you guys got ?










All of these guys could've been in the finals really.


----------



## DGenerationMC

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Who you guys got ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of these guys could've been in the finals really.


Shit, that's a tough one.















Moose. Moose. Moose.


----------



## Corey

I'll take Elgin, who _may_ just end up winning the whole thing and getting a World Title shot in Japan.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Adam Cole Bay Bay


----------



## Corey

Another good lookin match for Night One of SOTF. I think this could end up being the main event.


----------



## Even Flow

AJ & The Bucks :mark:

Forgot to say the other day too, since The Bucks have been signed to ROH deals, I would really like to see ROH try and get AJ to sign next if it's even remotely possible.


----------



## TripleG

I have to say this. 

I actually really like Moose. He;s got some rough edges, but he's got a weird infectious charisma to him and he is so unlike the type of guy that usual gets over in ROH that he stands out.


----------



## Corey

Even Flow said:


> AJ & The Bucks :mark:
> 
> Forgot to say the other day too, since The Bucks have been signed to ROH deals, I would really like to see ROH try and get AJ to sign next if it's even remotely possible.


Have you noticed how much AJ has been on the shows lately? He's usually much more scarce but he was around for both nights of Glory By Honor and booked for both nights of Survival of the Fittest and Final Battle weekend. Seems like he's around more now that he's involved in the title picture. Hoping he wins the belt.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

On the triple threat, I'm going with Cole he's gonna have some momentum going into SOFT and I could see him making it to the finals and getting screwed by Kyle.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

That Moose/Dijak match though... :like


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Great show! :clap That promo between Lethal and Strong was hype! :banderas


----------



## Corey

ROH continues to expand nation wide with three dates added to next year's Winter Warriors Tour:



> Ring of Honor Wrestling Presents
> The Winter Warriors Tour '16
> Friday, January 15 - 7:30 pm
> Indiana State Fairgrounds
> Harvest Pavilion
> 1202 E 38th Street
> *Indianapolis, IN 46205*
> 
> 
> Ring of Honor Wrestling Presents
> The Winter Warriors Tour '16
> Saturday, January 16 - 7:30 pm Bell
> Gateway Center
> 1 Gateway Drive
> *Collinsville, IL 62234*
> 
> Ring of Honor Wrestling Presents
> The Winter Warriors Tour '16
> Friday, January 22 - 7:30 pm Bell
> WNC Ag Center
> 1301 Fanning Bridge Road
> *Fletcher, NC 28732*​


And a damn good looking tag match signed for Night 2 of SOTF:


----------



## PepeSilvia

*ROH NESN Listings*

What's the date and time for ROH on NESN?

I was listening to the WO and they said ROH has a show on NESN. I have that channel on Uverse so I'm just wondering. thanks!


----------



## RKing85

*Re: ROH NESN Listings*

No idea, but also no idea why ROH hasn't run shows up there since they got on the network. You would have to think with the long layoff without shows up there, they would do pretty well.


----------



## Corey

Winner gets into SOTF and the loser faces AJ Styles? Oh my.


----------



## El Dandy

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Have you noticed how much AJ has been on the shows lately? He's usually much more scarce but he was around for both nights of Glory By Honor and booked for both nights of Survival of the Fittest and Final Battle weekend. Seems like he's around more now that he's involved in the title picture. Hoping he wins the belt.


hmm maybe you're onto something.

Maybe him taking more ROH dates is why he's taken a potential tumble down the Tokyo Dome card? I know NJPW/ROH have a working relationship, but New Japan are notorious for not treating guys well who try to wear to many hats so to speak and aren't fully committed.

or I'm just talking out of my ass tbh


----------



## Corey

La Parka said:


> hmm maybe you're onto something.
> 
> Maybe him taking more ROH dates is why he's taken a potential tumble down the Tokyo Dome card? I know NJPW/ROH have a working relationship, but New Japan are notorious for not treating guys well who try to wear to many hats so to speak and aren't fully committed.
> 
> or I'm just talking out of my ass tbh


No, I think you could totally be onto something, honestly. Still think that he wins the ROH World Title and gets the title defense in Japan though. That way if it's just an ROH show, you get more Japanese fans in attendance because they're familiar with him and if it was a defense on a New Japan show, fans become more aware of ROH and hold it a higher prestige since they see such an accomplished wrestler with their main title.


----------



## Natecore

Fan Up! :mark:

and what a great Young Bucks showcase match! These guys are great!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

COLEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Leon Knuckles

WOW ROH 2015 HAS BEEN ON POINT. CANT WAIT FOR SOTF. :drose


----------



## Hencheman_21

I have been out of the loop on RoH a lot lately thanks to the local station that carries them going to one day and moving it so it is up against other things I watch. I have two questions hopefully someone can help me with.

1) What is up with the red stripe across the ring?

I first thought it was for a contract signing or ceremony or something as I saw it during a beat down segment. But now I see it in all matches.

2) Was Cole playing O'Reilly from the start or are they playing it as he was trying to be a face and work with him but then got jealous and turned on O'Reilly?


----------



## Leon Knuckles

I wrote this post for another thread but the mod closed it before I could post! So I'll just post it here:


There is nothing wrong with ROH storylines. They just do the continuity on an alternating weekly basis. These are the storylines leading up to Survival of the Fittest:

1. Jay Lethal (champion) vs AJ Styles (no1 contender) - Lethal is backed by The House of Truth and Styles is backed by The Young Bucks, the championship match will take place at Final Battle (ROH's WrestleMania)

2. Jay Lethal (tv champion) vs Roderick Strong - after fighting to a draw and losing the second world title match Strong wants 1 more match but this time for the tv title, these guys have history and always hated each other, Lethal has baby face appeal in this feud

3. Adam Cole vs Kyle O'Reilly - from friends to enemies after Cole turned on O'Reilly and costed him the world title match at All-Star Extravaganza, Cole is backed by The Kingdom and O'Reilly is backed by Bobby Fish and Big Mike (Elgin)

4. Matt Sydal vs ACH - ongoing best of 5 series tied at 2-2, they used to be partners so this is a feud of respect

5. Dalton Castle vs Silas Young - Young beat Castle for the boys so now Young abuses the boys

6. Moose vs Cedric Alexander - since ending Moose's streak with a wrench Alexander has been heeling it up with the help of Veda Scott, Moose is just insanely over, feud is finished but there are so many little things ROH does in terms of storylines and entertainment

7. The Addiction - ever since losing the tag team titles to The Kingdom they have been tumbling, red mask guy keeps fucking them over

8. Steve Corino vs BJ Whitmer - The Decade has been taunting Corino all year and messing with his son, Corino punched Whitmer and got himself suspended

9. The Briscoes - and the rest of the tag team division! :drose


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Hencheman_21 said:


> I have been out of the loop on RoH a lot lately thanks to the local station that carries them going to one day and moving it so it is up against other things I watch. I have two questions hopefully someone can help me with.
> 
> 1) What is up with the red stripe across the ring?
> 
> I first thought it was for a contract signing or ceremony or something as I saw it during a beat down segment. But now I see it in all matches.
> 
> 2) Was Cole playing O'Reilly from the start or are they playing it as he was trying to be a face and work with him but then got jealous and turned on O'Reilly?


1. The ring was used for All-Star Extravaganza. These shows were taped the day after ASE. The next ring will be the one they use for Survival of the Fittest.

2. Cole was playing O'Reilly from the start. That's what The Kingdom does. They are heels, especially Maria. :banderas


----------



## Hencheman_21

Leon Knuckles said:


> 1. The ring was used for All-Star Extravaganza. These shows were taped the day after ASE. The next ring will be the one they use for Survival of the Fittest.
> 
> 2. Cole was playing O'Reilly from the start. That's what The Kingdom does. They are heels, especially Maria. :banderas


Thanks for the info. I was hoping Cole was playing him all along. That the friction in the Kingdom was all a ploy. But they way they were going it seemed like typical wrestling these days and he really had turned face and was splitting from them. Kudos to RoH for doing the right thing. By the way I had not noticed Maria's heels. I have not looked that far down yet lol


----------



## Hencheman_21

Leon Knuckles said:


> 7. The Addiction - ever since losing the tag team titles to The Kingdom they have been tumbling, red mask guy keeps fucking them over


Any idea who the mask guy is? Could it be Alex Shelley?


----------



## DGenerationMC

Hencheman_21 said:


> Any idea who the mask guy is? Could it be Alex Shelley?


I was thinking Aries for some reason. Outside of him, I don't have the slightest clue.


----------



## Hencheman_21

DGenerationMC said:


> I was thinking Aries for some reason. Outside of him, I don't have the slightest clue.


Oh that makes sense too. Forgot about him. I just figured it was someone with history with either the Addiction and/or Sabin. I mean I doubt it is reDDragon as they have moved on and not the Kingdom for same reason. So someone from their past. With Alex it could be he is mad as Sabin or he is working on reuniting with him and Sabin will turn on the Addiction. But Aries has history too so that is very likely. And we know he has used a mask to get what he wants before.


----------



## Corey

Need to get in the Survival of the Fittest mood before the show this weekend? ROH has a couple on their YT channel:


----------



## Natecore

Don't take that ring apron bump, ACH. It's never worth it.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

ACH is one of my favorites right now!

Btw, is SOTF gonna be on iPPV?


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Cedric vs ACH was excellent. That spot where Veda almost got hit was cool as fuck. Veda is such a heel. I love it. Cedric botched at the end. :deandre


----------



## Natecore

Haha I love this Caprice Coleman!

Snapped when putting on the submission and then immediately was all smiles. Great!


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Natecore said:


> Haha I love this Caprice Coleman!
> 
> Snapped when putting on the submission and then immediately was all smiles. Great!


MAKE HIM HUMBLE BUBBA!


----------



## Corey

Leon Knuckles said:


> Btw, is SOTF gonna be on iPPV?


Nah, hoping they show the finals on TV though. That'd be cool.


----------



## Natecore

Crowd popped huge during the last few minutes for the Briscoes. Best tag team in the world today.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Going to ROH for the first time this Friday. The card for SOTF sounds pretty damn good. Can't wait :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa

ROH uploaded one of the best matches ever to their YouTube channel :mark:


----------



## Corey

So here's the final list of SOTF qualifiers for Friday night. Any predictions, guys?



> **** SURVIVAL OF THE FITTEST 2015 QUALIFIERS ****
> 
> BEST OF 5 SERIES FINALE & SOTF '15 QUALIFIER
> *ACH* VS. MATT SYDAL
> 
> 4 CORNER SURVIVAL
> MARK BRISCOE VS. CHRISTOPHER DANIELS VS. *HANSON* VS. KENNY KING
> 
> 4 CORNER SURVIVAL
> JAY BRISCOE VS. *FRANKIE KAZARIAN* VS. RAY ROWE VS. RHETT TITUS
> 
> TRIPLE THREAT
> *"UNBREAKABLE" MICHAEL ELGIN* VS. ADAM COLE VS. MOOSE w/ STOKELY HATHAWAY
> 
> TRIPLE THREAT
> *DALTON CASTLE* VS. SILAS YOUNG VS. ADAM PAGE w/ BJ WHITMER
> 
> *RODERICK STRONG* VS. CEDRIC ALEXANDER


A couple of those matches could pretty much go either way and I had a hard time choosing any of the heels, so who the hell knows what's gonna happen. My pick to win it all would have to either be Elgin, ACH, or Castle. I didn't pick either one of the Briscoes which means I'm probably wrong as fuck. :lol Shame that there's no reDRagon involved.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Just met Adam Cole in the crowd at SOTF :mark:. Will post video later.


----------



## Corey

SOTF Night 1 results, courtesy of PWPonderings.com:



Spoiler: Results



SOTF match: Christopher Daniels def Hanson/Kenny King/Mark Briscoe when Daniels pinned Mark with Uranage and BME to advance

SOTF match: Roderick Strong def Cedric Alexander with a Superplex, gut buster, and Sick Kick to advance

SOTF match: Silas Young w/ BCB def Adam Page w/BJ/Dalton Castle with TKO on Dalton
– Post match BCB and Silas destroying Dalton

ROH Tag Team Championship: Kingdom w/ Maria def reDRagon to retain with spike piledriver on Kyle to retain
– Adam Cole was on commentary for this
– There was interference from Maria and Cole and then a pull apart with O’Reilly and Cole

SOTF match: Jay Briscoe def Rhett Titus, Frankie Kazarian, and Raymond Rowe after a discus punch and Jay Driller to Rhett

SOTF match: Michael Elgin def Adam Cole & Moose after hitting Cole with the Elgin bomb after distraction from O’Reilly

Match 5 in the best of 5 series & SOTF match: ACH def Matt Sydal with 450

Bullet Club AJ Styles & The Young Bucks def H.O T. ROH World Champion Jay Lethal, Donovan Dijak & Jay Diesel after Styles hit the Styles Clash on Lethal
– after the match Lethal says he’s going to show Styles he’s the best





Spoiler: Results talk



That means tonight's finals are Christopher Daniels vs. Roderick Strong vs. Silas Young vs. Jay Briscoe vs. ACH vs. Michael Elgin. Interesting. I still think ACH or Elgin for the win but who knows. Also interesting to see Styles pin Lethal in the main event.

Styles vs. Sydal tonight too.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Rodgers said:


> Just met Adam Cole in the crowd at SOTF :mark:. Will post video later.


So I was just watching the match and I hear someone say "excuse me" so I stepped aside thinking it was a fan going to their seat. A few seconds later I looked over and I noticed the soaking wet hair and noticed he had trunks on, then I was like "HOLY SHIT IT'S ADAM COLE." I quick got my phone out and took a little video. It's not a big deal or anything but I just thought it was really cool lol.


----------



## Even Flow

Spoiler: SOTF talk



So Elgin won SOTF, and apparently got on the mic afterward and made mention of having his title shot in Japan. 

PWInsider is saying that word backstage is that Lethal will defend the World Title against Elgin on the 1/4/16 WrestleKingdom show. So does that mean that AJ won't win the title now at Final Battle as expected?


----------



## LaMelo

The main event this week was on point!


----------



## Even Flow

Looks like ROH is leaving Destination America from what I just listened to on PWInsider, the same as TNA. 

But apparently TNA thinks ROH may have a new home, and Mike Johnson said if it's true it's just a matter of waiting for confirmation from ROH on where they goto next.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Ring of Honor to air nationally on COMET starting December 2nd

#WatchROH every Wednesday at MIDNIGHT EST/11pm CST on COMET

(BALTIMORE, MD) – Ring of Honor (“ROH”) is proud to announce that beginning December 2nd, ROH will air its weekly television program nationally on the COMET television channel. Fans will be able to #WatchROH every Wednesday night at midnight for the latest Ring of Honor action.

“Ring of Honor has been enjoying tremendous growth and expansion across the broadcast space, including new local TV deals in strategic markets, and even internationally with L’Equipe 21 in France,” said Ring of Honor COO, Joe Koff. “As we continue to push for greater domestic and international distribution, Ring of Honor truly showcases itself as world-class wrestling. Having Ring of Honor on COMET, in addition to the availability in Sinclair markets and independent agreements, means fans across the United States can continue to enjoy ROH television weekly.”

Ring of Honor’s weekly episodes recently enjoyed great success on Destination America, peaking at 227,000 viewers on a single television airing. ROH’s 26-week deal signed in May 2015 with Destination America is set to expire, which will see ROH’s final episode air on the channel on November 25th, 2015.

Sinclair Television Group, a wholly-owned subsidiary of Sinclair Broadcast Group, Inc. (Nasdaq: SBGI) (“Sinclair”), and Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer (“MGM”), recently announced that COMET, the first-ever 24 hour/7 day per week science fiction multi-channel network, which will feature more than 1,500 hours of premium MGM content, would premiere in over 60% of the country and over 65 million homes on October 31st of this year. The network will debut in all top markets including New York, NY; Los Angeles, CA; Chicago, IL; Philadelphia, PA; Seattle, WA; Denver, CO; St. Louis, MO; San Francisco-Oakland-San Jose, CA; Washington D.C.; Boston, MA; Pittsburgh, PA and Houston, TX. In addition to the Sinclair owned television stations, COMET will also launch on a number of Tribune and Titan stations.

Fans can also watch Ring of Honor content on http://rohwrestling.com. To find out where Ring of Honor Wrestling airs in your area click here. Fans can also follow Ring of Honor’s social media channels for even more content and news, including Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, and YouTube.

About Ring of Honor Wrestling:

Ring of Honor Wrestling is owned by Sinclair Broadcast Group, Inc., the largest and one of the most diversified television broadcasting companies with affiliations across all the major networks. Ring of Honor is a professional wresting company which produces weekly, original 1-hour television wrestling programs and is the only wresting promotion in the United States with a major, multi-market presence on broadcast TV. Ring of Honor is also syndicated on select TV stations and regional Cable Systems. For further information on Ring of Honor visit www.rohwrestling.com.

About Sinclair:

Sinclair is the largest and one of the most diversified television broadcasting companies in the country with 164 television stations it owns, operates, and/or provides services to in 79 markets broadcasting 384 channels and affiliations with all the major networks. Sinclair is the leading local news provider in the country, as well as a producer of sports content. Sinclair’s broadcast content is delivered via multiple-platforms, including over-the-air, multi-channel video program distributors, and digital platforms. The Company regularly uses its website as a key source of Company information which can be accessed at www.sbgi.net.


----------



## Corey

Wednesday nights at midnight on literally a brand new channel that no one has ever heard of... yikes.


----------



## TheMightyQuinn

Congratulation to ROH for getting on a local digital subchannel comet and their new home only comes in at 480i not hd.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Wednesday at midnight? :deandre


----------



## USAUSA1

it's basically Sinclair with a different name. Nothing to see here


----------



## hbgoo1975

I have Time Warner and I don't think they have the Comet channel!


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Much like the Destination America deal, any extra viewers seems to be basically just be gravy for ROH. The important thing is they continue to reach potential new viewers. And it also means there is less pressure on these additional TV deals because they always have their syndication on Sinclair as there primary platform. Unlike a company like TNA who would be relying wholly on such a deal, for ROH it is just extra.


----------



## MajinTrunks

Assuming the press release is accurate.... Comet will be available in more homes then Destination America. Kind of funny. The press release states 65 million homes, Destination America is available in just over 57 million. Sure only an 8 million upward swing and it is in a worse time slot... but as has been stated since their debut on Destination America... this is nothing but icing on the cake for ROH in the first place. They don't need this deal and all it does is give them a chance of getting a few more eyes on their product, never a bad thing.


----------



## Even Flow

Since the channel is co-owned by Sinclair, surely they can come up with a better time than midnight?


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Good thing they air it on a local channel here because I'm pretty sure I don't get Comet.


----------



## Corey

Yeah I'm pretty sure Comcast doesn't have Comet either. I also believe I read the channel was literally started like 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Even Flow

Just over 2 weeks ago. 

Debuted on Halloween.


----------



## Even Flow

Also, just read on PWI that Corino's had neck surgery. So no match between him and Whitmer in the near future.


----------



## Brad Only

Corino said "I'll always be an evil man"... It'd be cool to see him be evil & end the feud with Whitmer. Not looking likely.


----------



## Brad Only

I'm not excited about the move to Comet but ANY tv is better than NO tv coverage. 

I believe there's approximately 20 million more homes ROH could reach with it but it's a secondary (& new) piggyback channel that most people won't even explore let alone find wrasslin' on it at 11:00pm Central.


----------



## Natecore

Oh My Gawd!!!

War Machine vs Silas Young and the Beer City Bruiser was Awesome! :mark:

That's the definition of a mean guy match. Loved it!


----------



## LaMelo

How old is Corino?


----------



## Natecore

Ace Boogie said:


> How old is Corino?


He said he was 42 in his promo.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

I'm loving these Glory By Honor episodes! :drose


----------



## LaMelo

Natecore said:


> He said he was 42 in his promo.


Thanks. I was only paying half attention. I hope this leads to him wrestling at least one more match.


----------



## Corey

ROH announced that its shows in Japan will take place on February 19th & 20th next year. Just a week after that is the 14th Anniversary Show in Vegas, which will be a PPV and also feature New Japan stars.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

^ :banderas


----------



## Manu_Styles

Get ready to mark the fuck out

[hide]







[/hide]


----------



## obby

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH :mark: :woo :mark:

My favourite tag team of the last ten years, at least. I'm so fucking pumped.


----------



## Obfuscation

Finally Chris Sabin is just going to work another fucking match.

and don't give me injury BS. I've had to hear that for nearly the last five years. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Donnie

Manu_Styles said:


> Get ready to mark the fuck out
> 
> **** hidden content ****


:mark:

There aren't enough of these in the world to describe how happy I am. MCMG 4 LYFE


----------



## 3MB4Life

That Corino promo had me choking up. I've been a big fan of his for the past 12 years and I was looking forward to just one more match. But of course, I don't want Steve's health at risk and I hope he recovers. If he doesn't come back as a colour commentator, I wish him all the best and thank him for the memories, he's a real legend in my eyes and I hope he enjoys his retirement, he deserves it.


----------



## Natecore

I can't wait for you guys and gals to see some of the matches from tonight's Nashville tapings. 3 standout matches of awesome ROH Wrestling. 

1) reDRagon vs Silas Yong and the Beer City Bruiser - they worked their asses off in this one. Bruiser was getting the heat on O'Reilly and I was ready for the fnish but then they went another 8 minutes and made me look like a fool for wanting it over earlier. Great match.

2) The Briscoes vs The Young Bucks - this match is exactly what you think it is going to be and it freakin ruled. This was always a dream match for me to see live and it was better than I imagined. Awesome match.

10 Man Tag with randomly drawn teams - I can safely say this is the greatest match I've ever seen live. I'll never forget it. Fun fun fun fun fun fun fun. Such an amazing effort from all involved. There is no denying it: this is simply a spot fest match where everybody got their shit in done to perfection. So many unlikely and new pairings where every encounter is perfectly timed and you feel such glee and giddiness anticipating the insanity that comes. And 2 more than earned "This Is Awesome" chants I just had to get in on. 

I really hope you get as much enjoyment as I did out of these matches. Hell, even if you just experience a fraction of the enjoyment I did you'll love these matches. Happy watching.


----------



## Corey

@Obfuscation, did you ever see Sabin vs. O'Reilly from TV this year? One of the few matches Sabin was able to work and it turned out to be really good.


----------



## Obfuscation

Actually, I haven't. (service to my own complaints...) Have the worst luck w/watchwrestling and that's usually my avenue to watch stuff from ROH. 

Still say Sabin is underrated as far as being a convincing prick goes, so I'd def like to get more of that out of him.


----------



## NastyYaffa

This could be really good.


----------



## Even Flow

Was kinda hoping for a ReDragon tag match at Final Battle, but I agree with you, this could be really good.

So that leaves O'Reilly vs Cole?


----------



## hgr423

If you haven't checked out the DVD sale yet, I recommend that you take a look. There's a lot of good stuff at very reasonable prices. This was a solid move by ROH for fans. I just wish they wouldn't charge $19.99 for new events during the rest of the year.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Really excited to see Shelley back in RoH. I hope he is booked really well. The guy is a super talent and as a heel, he could be the RoH Champion easily.


----------



## Corey

Even Flow said:


> Was kinda hoping for a ReDragon tag match at Final Battle, but I agree with you, this could be really good.
> 
> So that leaves O'Reilly vs Cole?


Seems that way. I'm kinda disappointed by the card so far, tbh. Was hoping ACH or Sydal would be getting the TV Title shot. Bobby Fish really doesn't do much for me in singles (even though his match with Lethal was quite good).

Kingdom vs. War Machine is meh, but hopefully Cole/O'Reilly is a Fight Without Honor. I still say the Tag Title match should've been Kingdom vs. the Bucks.


----------



## Even Flow

Are The Bucks going to be available for Final Battle or will they be in Japan?


----------



## Corey

Even Flow said:


> Are The Bucks going to be available for Final Battle or will they be in Japan?


Not sure honestly. There's no talent list for either one of the dates.


----------



## Hibachi

Adam Cole and Roddy Strong are reviewing Survivor Series on Straight Shoot tonight after the show, should be pretty interesting.


----------



## Even Flow

New Japan stars are coming over for ROH's 14th Anniversary Show in Vegas.

Nakamura is the 1st person to be announced.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Cole v. O'Reilly is going to steal the show at Final Battle. Wondering if they'll do a Hybrid Rules match (like BITW 12) or a Fight Without Honor.


----------



## hgr423

Is there an ROH curse in WWE? Claudio Castagnoli, El Generico, Tyler Black, and Bryan Danielson are all out of action at the same time and Samoa Joe busted another guy's neck. With most of their talented wrestlers out of action, WWE's PPV last night is being panned. Will this cause WWE to stop signing ROH stars or will they re-double their efforts out of spite?


----------



## Corey

hgr423 said:


> Is there an ROH curse in WWE? Claudio Castagnoli, El Generico, Tyler Black, and Bryan Danielson are all out of action at the same time and Samoa Joe busted another guy's neck. With most of their talented wrestlers out of action, WWE's PPV last night is being panned. Will this cause WWE to stop signing ROH stars or will they re-double their efforts out of spite?


I kinda wondered the same thing. It seems like every guy they've signed over the last few years that had made a major name for themselves in the ROH/Indy/Japan market has ended up on the shelf for a long period of time (Itami included). Is it the wear and tear of wrestling week in and week out at such a high level all over the world for so many years? 

Doesn't seem to be slowing them down with the signings though since they went after Sombra and the EVOLVE guys.


----------



## Saintpat

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I kinda wondered the same thing. It seems like every guy they've signed over the last few years that had made a major name for themselves in the ROH/Indy/Japan market has ended up on the shelf for a long period of time (Itami included). Is it the wear and tear of wrestling week in and week out at such a high level all over the world for so many years?
> 
> Doesn't seem to be slowing them down with the signings though since they went after Sombra and the EVOLVE guys.


I remember an offhand comment HHH made a while back about them signing indy guys and saying that a lot of them had bad habits ... he was talking about their ring work, taking too many chances, abusing their bodies for pops, etc

I think he was onto something. It's not the schedule -- on the WWE main roster, the mainstays work more matches and more nights and travel a lot more -- it's not working as safely.

I mean, Generico, for instance, put his body through hell with so many highspots and ridiculous bumps over the years. It takes a toll.


----------



## hgr423

Saintpat said:


> I mean, Generico, for instance, put his body through hell with so many highspots and ridiculous bumps over the years. It takes a toll.


He took and gave a lot. How does Generico's BRAINBUSTAHHH!! not legitimately kill you?


----------



## Corey

Yeah that's essentially what I meant, @Saintpat. You may actually work more matches in the WWE, but they're a tighter formula with fewer risks. You may work five 10 minute matches a week with them but through the indies you may only work two matches that could go 15-20 minutes and involve little restriction as far as what risks you can take.


----------



## LaMelo

Poor Zayn may never be the same!


----------



## Leon Knuckles

NEW TV CHAMP!


----------



## DGenerationMC

The last 5 minutes of Lethal-Strong was amazing. One of the best closing sequences of a match that I've seen in a long time. Both guys killed it and the fans were absolutely electric. Lethal's the man, Roddy got a well-deserved nod, just great stuff.


----------



## Lazyking

Lethal vs Strong 3 was awesome.


----------



## ChiTownExtreme

Strong/Lethal was a sick match, but I figured Lethal was overdue to drop the TV title.

can't wait to see Moose vs Elgin


----------



## Cleavage

Year of the Strong still going strong :strong


----------



## Corey

ROH returns to Florida this weekend and there's three really solid looking matches made so far:


----------



## Leon Knuckles

FUCK YA DELIRIOUS!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Got a boatload of ROH dvd's coming in the mail.

Can't wait to watch Future Shock v. The Bucks :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

For those wondering the stip of the Cole/O'Reilly match

From this weeks show they're just labeling it a "grudge match"


----------



## malek

So, big question. Shelley vs Sabin or MCMG vs The Addiction.

Hope Shelley will stay longer, though.


----------



## DGenerationMC

malek said:


> So, big question. Shelley vs Sabin or MCMG vs The Addiction.


I hope we get both.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

[USER]Leon Knuckles[/USER] it gets no better than this !

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OJjIuOSPEU

Can't post the actual vid here for some reason.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Just finished watching SOTF Night 1 with my buddy @Rodgers It was an awesome show. Lots of great matches. Can't wait for Night 2! :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa

Finally watched Roddy/Lethal III, and it was awesome. The last 5 minutes or so were absolutely amazing.


----------



## Air Guitar Tana

AJ Styles will possibly miss the Final Battle ME vs Lethal


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Adam Cole cut promo of the year. :trips5


----------



## 3MB4Life

Leon Knuckles said:


> Adam Cole cut promo of the year. :trips5


IKR, the promo game on this show was top notch. Cole, O'Reilly and Lethal all delivered in a big way. It was just a really good show from start to finish.


----------



## Louaja89

3MB4Life said:


> IKR, the promo game on this show was top notch. Cole, O'Reilly and Lethal all delivered in a big way. It was just a really good show from start to finish.


 Did O'Reilly really cut a great promo ? Has hell frozen over ?


----------



## 3MB4Life

Louaja89 said:


> Did O'Reilly really cut a great promo ? Has hell frozen over ?


I liked what O'Reilly delivered this week. He didn't say a lot but what he said added so much to Cole's first promo, it just took it to that other level and it got me hyped for their grudge match. I wouldn't call it great and he wasn't on the same level as Lethal and Cole were but it was above servicable.

And shout-out to The Addiction too, I didn't mention them before but there promo was very good as well. Both very underrated in that department but they were really good tonight, especially misogynistic Christopher Daniels.

On another note, who else is excited for Cheeseburger vs Bob Evans? I know I am.


----------



## Louaja89

3MB4Life said:


> I liked what O'Reilly delivered this week. He didn't say a lot but what he said added so much to Cole's first promo, it just took it to that other level and it got me hyped for their grudge match. I wouldn't call it great and he wasn't on the same level as Lethal and Cole were but it was above servicable.
> 
> And shout-out to The Addiction too, I didn't mention them before but there promo was very good as well. Both very underrated in that department but they were really good tonight, especially misogynistic Christopher Daniels.
> 
> On another note, who else is excited for Cheeseburger vs Bob Evans? I know I am.


That's great because I feel that's the only thing holding him back. I mean anti smarks can say what they want about ROH, but if you look back at the last champions , you have Lethal, Briscoe, Cole and Steen who are all at least good mic workers with lots of charisma. Though I'm sure you noticed I excluded Elgin from that list for obvious reasons.


----------



## 3MB4Life

Louaja89 said:


> That's great because I feel that's the only thing holding him back. I mean anti smarks can say what they want about ROH, but if you look back at the last champions , you have Lethal, Briscoe, Cole and Steen who are all at least good mic workers with lots of charisma. Though I'm sure you noticed I excluded Elgin from that list for obvious reasons.


Elgin has his moments but yeah, he's not The Rock. Dude just needs to be limited to a few badass lines and that thing he said to Taeler Hendrix last week was pretty funny but he shouldn't be on the mic every week and if becomes world champ again, he needs a manager.

And I really like O'Reilly on the mic. I remember hearing him on a podcast a while ago and he was slagging off his mic work and how he needed to get better at it but I've liked his promos. He can be funny, sincere, cocky and he can do it as a face or a heel. Some of those old ReDRagon promos are awesome. I think the sky's the limit for O'Reilly, I feel like him and Cole are two of the best all-rounders in wrestling right now, up there with Pentagon Jr (and maybe Heath Slater if he gets a chance.) But yeah, Kyle was good this week in elevating his feud and that's exactly what the promo is for. Cole kinda carried but he got most of the time so I think he was expected to.


----------



## Louaja89

3MB4Life said:


> Elgin has his moments but yeah, he's not The Rock. Dude just needs to be limited to a few badass lines and that thing he said to Taeler Hendrix last week was pretty funny but he shouldn't be on the mic every week and if becomes world champ again, he needs a manager.
> 
> And I really like O'Reilly on the mic. I remember hearing him on a podcast a while ago and he was slagging off his mic work and how he needed to get better at it but I've liked his promos. He can be funny, sincere, cocky and he can do it as a face or a heel. Some of those old ReDRagon promos are awesome. I think the sky's the limit for O'Reilly, I feel like him and Cole are two of the best all-rounders in wrestling right now, up there with Pentagon Jr (and maybe Heath Slater if he gets a chance.) But yeah, Kyle was good this week in elevating his feud and that's exactly what the promo is for. Cole kinda carried but he got most of the time so I think he was expected to.


And they're both still very young especially Cole. I don't know if I'd call O'Reilly an all rounder yet, though like you said he plays a great face or heel. I just don't like some of his goofy facial expressions but other than that I agree.
As for Cole, I think him and Rollins (obviously) are the best all-rounders in wrestling right now. I can't wait to see him at 29-30 years old, I think he is gonna be scarily good quite frankly.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The Cole praise on this page


----------



## Lazyking

Cole is gonna make that good money when his contract is up... His mic work is so polished maybe too polished but if I was WWE, I'd jump on him.

Really hope AJ doesn't miss the match against Lethal.


----------



## GetDown

ROH uploaded this yesterday on YouTube. Enjoy 

*FULL MATCH: BRUTAL BOB & TIM HUGHES vs KEITH LEE & SHANE TAYLOR*


----------



## Natecore

GetDown said:


> ROH uploaded this yesterday on YouTube. Enjoy
> 
> *FULL MATCH: BRUTAL BOB & TIM HUGHES vs KEITH LEE & SHANE TAYLOR*


It's a really fun match. Keith Lee had an amazing performance and he received a much earned Holy Shit chant. Dude was awesome. Had me off my seat watching this live.


----------



## Corey

Another match made for Final Battle. I'm still pretty disappointed with the card, honestly.


----------



## malek

Just give me Shelley vs Sabin match that will be give decent amount of time, and I will be happy as a puppy


----------



## Dub J

I absolutely hate Young Buck matches. You have a 5 count to get out of the ring. Both of you hanging out in the ring for 90% of the match and never tagging so you can just hit a shitload of big spots is annoying as hell. Other supposed tag teams do it to but not as bad as the Young Bucks. ROH can't claim to have the best tag division if every match is tornado rules.


----------



## Corey

They call this one Conspiracy vs. Reality. You were close to getting your wish, @malek. Just give time for the singles match I guess.


----------



## malek

Guess you are right. Though, I'am freaked out by how quickly some guy on ROH forum predicted this match. Almost as soon as Shelley unmasked.

I just hope that Shelley will stick with ROH long enough to make it possible.

Bit out of topic, but anyway: I honestly believe that NJPW is the best wrestling promotion in the world right now, but I hope so much that Alex Shelley is finished with them. One singles match every couple of years, BOSJ, and few multi man clusterfucks are just not good enough.


----------



## Corey

In response to what you said about the FB card, @Leon Knuckles, I'm just not all that excited about it. Styles vs. Lethal has immense potential and a very worthy main event, but I just don't see much else on the card that excites me. It also worries me that Styles is still injured. Could hurt the match. Kingdom vs. War Machine for the Tag Belts is totally meh. Should've been the Bucks getting their shot since they kept getting SCREWED over and over again by Kingdom. Cole vs. O'Reilly should be great, but why not have a Fight Without Honor in Philly? OR at least some kind of Street Fight or No Holds Barred match. Final Battles always need a good blood feud ender. The triple threat #1 contender's tag match is the same old same old. They run so many of those types of matches. Elgin vs. Moose is meh. 6-man with Sabin & Shelly should be fun. Strong vs. Fish should be a solid workrate match but there's no story to it at all so it's easy to forget about. I may still end up buying the PPV because I buy all of them anyway.  I would just rather Cole/O'Reilly be a war.

-------------------------- 

*FRI, JAN 22ND ASHEVILLE, NC & SAT, JAN 23RD ATLANTA, GA*










THE BULLET CLUB INVADES ASHEVILLE AND ATLANTA
“Machine Gun” Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows Return to ROH!

@Saintpat, goin to next month's Atlanta show?​


----------



## Leon Knuckles

What?


----------



## Leon Knuckles

ROH World Championship
Jay Lethal (c) (w/ Truth Martini) vs. AJ Styles
This is gonna be awesome.

ROH World Television Championship
Roderick Strong (c) vs. Bobby Fish
This is gonna be a pure wrestling clinic with lots of ground game. I love this shit.

ROH World Tag Team Championship
Kingdom (c) vs. War Machine
I already know this is gonna be great bc they did a 3on3 match at SOTF, and it was off the chain. Elgin was on War Machine's side.

Number One Contender's Match
Young Bucks vs. Briscoes vs. ANX
:mark:

Adam Cole vs. Kyle O'Reilly
I think this is a match without honor. I'm pretty sure actually, like 95%. But even if it's not, it will be amazing.

Moose vs. Michael Elgin
Love Moose. Hate Elgin.

Cheeseburger vs. Brutal Bob Evans 
Does anybody hate Cheeseburger? These guys' chemistry is perfect, like Ziggler and Del Rio.

Hyped. :rollins


----------



## Corey

Ok never mind you changed your post.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

I didnt change anything breh.


----------



## DGenerationMC

- Not surprised Cole-O'Reilly isn't a specialty match, so how they'll probably continue their feud after Final Battle; anyone else notice both guys promising to run the other out of ROH? My guess is that the feud will end later than most think (mostly likely right down to the wire where one guy is on the verge of getting signed by WWE) in some kind of a "Loser Leaves ROH" Fight Without Honor (hopefully for the World Title) one day

- The tag division is so stacked right now it's fucking ridiculous; If there's one specific match I'd like to see, it's the Bucks v MCMGs one more time (doesn't even matter if it's in ROH it could be in PWG for all I care)

- Kinda worried about whether AJ will be able to wrestle Lethal with the back injury; If he can't go, maybe the winner of Cole-O'Reilly could get a title shot later that night instead :shrug


----------



## USAUSA1

Hope they would have a better back up match. Lethal vs Moose would be ideal but he probably losing his match against Elgin. Lethal vs Shelley is another choice. But no to Cole,Jay Briscoe,Strong and O'Reilly unless it's a five way war.


----------



## Corey

USAUSA1 said:


> *Hope they would have a better back up match. Lethal vs Moose would be ideal* but he probably losing his match against Elgin. Lethal vs Shelley is another choice. But no to Cole,Jay Briscoe,Strong and O'Reilly unless it's a five way war.


What? :lol I laughed a good bit at that one, my man.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I think the route [USER]DGenerationMC[/USER] said would be the best with the winner of the Cole/O'Reilly match getting the shot if AJ can't go. It actually makes sense and that would mean Cole would probably get the shot and Cole/Lethal would be :tucky


----------



## Saintpat

Jack Evans 187 said:


> In response to what you said about the FB card, @Leon Knuckles, I'm just not all that excited about it. Styles vs. Lethal has immense potential and a very worthy main event, but I just don't see much else on the card that excites me. It also worries me that Styles is still injured. Could hurt the match. Kingdom vs. War Machine for the Tag Belts is totally meh. Should've been the Bucks getting their shot since they kept getting SCREWED over and over again by Kingdom. Cole vs. O'Reilly should be great, but why not have a Fight Without Honor in Philly? OR at least some kind of Street Fight or No Holds Barred match. Final Battles always need a good blood feud ender. The triple threat #1 contender's tag match is the same old same old. They run so many of those types of matches. Elgin vs. Moose is meh. 6-man with Sabin & Shelly should be fun. Strong vs. Fish should be a solid workrate match but there's no story to it at all so it's easy to forget about. I may still end up buying the PPV because I buy all of them anyway.  I would just rather Cole/O'Reilly be a war.
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> *FRI, JAN 22ND ASHEVILLE, NC & SAT, JAN 23RD ATLANTA, GA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE BULLET CLUB INVADES ASHEVILLE AND ATLANTA
> “Machine Gun” Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows Return to ROH!
> 
> @Saintpat, goin to next month's Atlanta show?​


Yessir, FRONT ROW BAY BAY!!!!

Been up to my eyeballs in some work stuff -- good to see this. Never seen the Bullet Club live (I've seen AJ in last year's Atlanta show, but he wasn't really billed as BC) so that's cool. I guess we'll get a lot more updates after FB.

Come to think of it, I've seen Gallows back on a WWE house show, but that doesn't count either.


----------



## USAUSA1

Jack Evans 187 said:


> What? :lol I laughed a good bit at that one, my man.


Why ?


----------



## Corey

USAUSA1 said:


> Why ?


Just think it's strange to imagine Jay Lethal vs. Moose as a fitting replacement on the main event of Final Battle. when Moose is replacing someone like AJ Styles. Major dropoff in match quality, drawing ability, predictability, etc. IMO of course.

IF in fact AJ does need to replaced, I'd much rather see them put Cole & O'Reilly into the World Title match and make it a 3-way. Maybe even elimination rules? ROH hasn't done a good World Title 3-way in like... a long time.  Or they could go the simpler route of Elgin demanding he gets his World Title shot tonight since he won Survival of the Fittest.

-------------------------------

How many damn times has this match happened now? :lol


----------



## USAUSA1

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Just think it's strange to imagine Jay Lethal vs. Moose as a fitting replacement on the main event of Final Battle. when Moose is replacing someone like AJ Styles. Major dropoff in match quality, drawing ability, predictability, etc. IMO of course.
> 
> IF in fact AJ does need to replaced, I'd much rather see them put Cole & O'Reilly into the World Title match and make it a 3-way. Maybe even elimination rules? ROH hasn't done a good World Title 3-way in like... a long time.  Or they could go the simpler route of Elgin demanding he gets his World Title shot tonight since he won Survival of the Fittest.
> 
> -------------------------------
> 
> How many damn times has this match happened now? :lol


You're right, after thinking about it probably best to go with Cole or Oreilly. We all know Lethal is keeping the title either way.


----------



## hgr423

If AJ can't make it to Final Battle, hopefully they can get Aries to make another appearance this year to challenge Lethal. There isn't anyone else who could step into AJ's shoes right now. Aries showed up on a show earlier this year.


----------



## Corey

Made a thread for Final Battle: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other...ttle-2015-discussion-thread.html#post54996641

Show's a week from tonight. Card is starting to grow on me more with the thought of how potentially GREAT Cole/O'Reilly and Lethal/Styles can be. 

Tha Pope just posted this in the WK thread too:










:yes


----------



## USAUSA1

Jay Lethal and Jerry Lynn segment was entertaining. Lethal is amazing


----------



## Cliffy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/676063272869748737
:surprise:


----------



## USAUSA1

Basically an agreement to keep guys from signing with nxt.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

ROH is doing some smart business that is not only great for them, but also their workers and the fans. Kudos.


----------



## Corey

For the TV Taping. (Y)


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Jack Evans 187 said:


> For the TV Taping. (Y)


Give them a whole 60 minutes of an episode haha.


----------



## Corey

If any of you guys have Comcast here in the states, COMET is Channel 205. Check your guide and see if you have it. It's NOT in HD which sucks, but ROH airs at midnight on Wednesday nights.


----------



## hbgoo1975

I have Time Warner but I don't have COMET.


----------



## Saintpat

I'm on DirecTV ... There's a local Sinclair station so I'll get it either way.

I've got some catching up to do before Friday but I'm 100 percent hyped about this thing.


----------



## famicommander

Jack Evans 187 said:


> If any of you guys have Comcast here in the states, COMET is Channel 205. Check your guide and see if you have it. It's NOT in HD which sucks, but ROH airs at midnight on Wednesday nights.


Comcast channel numbers are different in every market.

I have Comcast but we don't have Comet TV yet here in the Denver area. 205 is RLTV here.


----------



## Tha Masta

Yeah, I have Comcast also. But, I don't have Comet either. Channel 205 here in the Baltimore area is the Weather Channel.

As long as they're still on their regional channels, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Anguyen92

Where can I watch this if I have Dish and live near LA and has all of those digital local channels?


----------



## famicommander

Anguyen92 said:


> Where can I watch this if I have Dish and live near LA and has all of those digital local channels?


http://comettv.com/
Scroll down and enter your zipcode.

Or
http://rohwrestling.com/content/ROHTVListings

Or, if you don't get any channels that carry it, you can watch for free every Thursday at ROHwrestling.com. You just have to sign up for a free account. If you pay for a premium account you get to see the episodes four days early every Monday, plus you get 15% off all merch and 25% off all iPPVs and video on demand events.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

The list of talent that is going to be featured at Final Battle is insane - the ROH roster is freaking stacked.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

That go-home show was fuckin amazing. I didn't mind the squash matches bc the promos were off the chain, including the Moose/Elgin video package. Take notes. That is how you book a go-home show. I am so hyped for FINAL BATTLE 2015. :woolcock


----------



## Braylyt

Sooo never thought I'd say this but if I can find a stream for this tonight I'm gonna watch my first ROH show.

TEW made me familar with a lot of these names so I'm interested to see what they can do irl:lol maybe then I wont job them out anymore.


Not sure how serious I should take a card that features a cheeeburger but I'll try to watch with an open mind.


----------



## Lazyking

Braylyt said:


> Sooo never thought I'd say this but if I can find a stream for this tonight I'm gonna watch my first ROH show.
> 
> TEW made me familar with a lot of these names so I'm interested to see what they can do irl:lol maybe then I wont job them out anymore.
> 
> 
> Not sure how serious I should take a card that features a cheeeburger but I'll try to watch with an open mind.


The cheeseburger match is the preshow match.. Lethal/AJ Styles is what you should be looking forward to, as well as Elgin/Moose and Cole vs. Oreilly.


----------



## Braylyt

Lazyking said:


> The cheeseburger match is the preshow match.. Lethal/AJ Styles is what you should be looking forward to, as well as Elgin/Moose and Cole vs. Oreilly.


Yeah Lethal/Styles is what I was mainly gonna watch for. Also interested in seeing what the Bucks, the Briscoes, Strong & Cole do.

But damn.. this starts even later than WWE PPV. Not sure if I'm gonna make it to the title match :lol.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Unfortunately not going to be able to watch live due to a work commitment. Already ordered the Flipps version....looks like the earliest they will have it available on VOD will be tomorrow at 6pm. Guess I have to stay off the Internet tomorrow!


----------



## Leon Knuckles

The undercard is so sick! :banderas


----------



## Natecore

I absolutely adored the 10 man 5 v 5 match live but thought its flow was too broken up edited. Still loved it. Such a fun match to end the year on. Absolutely littered with great wrestling moments.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

FINAL BATTLE was great. :drose


----------



## Saintpat

All right, now someone tell me who won the Brutal Bob-Cheeseburger dark match.


----------



## Corey

Saintpat said:


> All right, now someone tell me who won the Brutal Bob-Cheeseburger dark match.


CHEESEBURGER!

Btw, looking at what I read from yesterday's tapings, it appears that The Kingdom may be done with ROH, or potentially just Bennett & Maria at least. Sounds like their contracts ran out.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Where can I watch the Cheeseburger vs Brutal Bob match?


----------



## Corey

Leon Knuckles said:


> Where can I watch the Cheeseburger vs Brutal Bob match?


It was a Youtube exclusive so ROH will probably post it sometime this week. Future of Honor Friday maybe?


----------



## Saintpat

Interesting to see what happens ... I just invested in a Kingdom "Big in Japan" shirt.


----------



## Corey

Top Prospect Tournament is back!

*2016 TOP PROSPECT TOURANAMENT begins ...*

_Saturday, January 9, Charlotte (Concord), NC, Cabarrus Event Center, 7:00 pm (National TV Taping)_

*FINALS on...*

_Saturday, February 6, Nashville, TN, Municipal Auditorium, 7:00 pm (National TV Taping)_


----------



## Corey

KUSHIDA joins Nakamura & Gedo as returning New Japan stars at the 14th Anniversary show.


----------



## Count Vertigo

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Top Prospect Tournament is back!
> 
> *2016 TOP PROSPECT TOURANAMENT begins ...*
> 
> _Saturday, January 9, Charlotte (Concord), NC, Cabarrus Event Center, 7:00 pm (National TV Taping)_
> 
> *FINALS on...*
> 
> _Saturday, February 6, Nashville, TN, Municipal Auditorium, 7:00 pm (National TV Taping)_


So, participants, place your bets:

Tim Hughes
Lio Rush
Jonathan Gresham
Dylan Bostic
?
?
?
?


----------



## LilOlMe

What do people think about Adam Cole vs. Kyle O'Reilly at Best in the World 2012 (Hybrid Fighting Rules)?

Watched it yesterday and loved the hell out of it. The blood obviously helped, but the match felt like a building frenzy in the best way possible. Crowd was electric.

Just want to know if it's something that's really well-regarded. Haven't heard much about it, but it's now one of my favorite ROH matches.


----------



## USAUSA1

It would be cool to see Jason Kincaid, Chase Owens or even old man Damien Wayne in the tournament. I don't understand why Chase doesn't have a contract yet especially since he has the Bullet Club stamp on him.


----------



## Corey

Hmmm, since the tournament starts in North Carolina and ends in Tennessee I could see someone like Ethan Case or Chet Sterling having a go at it. They could even use some guys from PWX like Joe Black, Zane Riley, or Anthony Henry. Who knows. As USA said, Chase could work too.

EDIT: They just named the first guy. No clue who he is.












LilOlMe said:


> What do people think about Adam Cole vs. Kyle O'Reilly at Best in the World 2012 (Hybrid Fighting Rules)?
> 
> Watched it yesterday and loved the hell out of it. The blood obviously helped, but the match felt like a building frenzy in the best way possible. Crowd was electric.
> 
> Just want to know if it's something that's really well-regarded. Haven't heard much about it, but it's now one of my favorite ROH matches.


Oh yeah, just about everyone I know that follows ROH loves it. You should check out their match from last week's Final Battle as well. They wanted to kill each other.


----------



## 3MB4Life

My dream Top Prospect bracket for this year would be:
John Skyler (semi-finalist)
Jesus De Leon (out in the first round)
Reed Bentley (out in the first round)
Lio Rush (out in the first round)
Conor Claxton (semi-finalist)
Zack Sabre Jr (winner)
Arya Daivari (out in the first round)
Anthony Nese (finalist)

I'd like to see Will Ospreay or Morgan Webster in there but I doubt it. I think the fact that Chase Owens has been featured in New Japan and has aligned himself with the Bullet Club probably rules him out of the Top Prospect but I could be wrong.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

LilOlMe said:


> What do people think about Adam Cole vs. Kyle O'Reilly at Best in the World 2012 (Hybrid Fighting Rules)?
> 
> Watched it yesterday and loved the hell out of it. The blood obviously helped, but the match felt like a building frenzy in the best way possible. Crowd was electric.
> 
> Just want to know if it's something that's really well-regarded. Haven't heard much about it, but it's now one of my favorite ROH matches.


One of the best and most emotional ROH matches I've ever seen. The best meeting of Cole & O'Reilly (the only other one that can match it is Final Battle imo). Was superstar making match for Adam Cole and definitely a top 5 match in both mens career.


----------



## Count Vertigo

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Hmmm, since the tournament starts in North Carolina and ends in Tennessee I could see someone like Ethan Case or Chet Sterling having a go at it. They could even use some guys from PWX like Joe Black, Zane Riley, or Anthony Henry. Who knows. As USA said, Chase could work too.
> 
> EDIT: They just named the first guy. No clue who he is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, just about everyone I know that follows ROH loves it. You should check out their match from last week's Final Battle as well. They wanted to kill each other.


Not an exciting start to say the least :lol


----------



## Corey

3MB4Life said:


> My dream Top Prospect bracket for this year would be:
> John Skyler (semi-finalist)
> Jesus De Leon (out in the first round)
> Reed Bentley (out in the first round)
> Lio Rush (out in the first round)
> Conor Claxton (semi-finalist)
> Zack Sabre Jr (winner)
> Arya Daivari (out in the first round)
> Anthony Nese (finalist)
> 
> I'd like to see Will Ospreay or Morgan Webster in there but I doubt it. I think the fact that Chase Owens has been featured in New Japan and has aligned himself with the Bullet Club probably rules him out of the Top Prospect but I could be wrong.


Bruh, if they introduced Sabre to ROH through the damn Top Prospect Tournament I'd be pissed. That wouldn't make any sense.


----------



## hgr423

The 10 man match on ROH TV this week was pretty awesome.

A ton of fun spots in the initial feeling out section and finishing sequence. If the match got a little more time to breath in the middle, it would probably be a solid **** but as is it was a great way to end the year of TV programming.

I don't recall a 10 man match last year, but I hope this become a tradition to look forward to like the survival of the fittest and the top prospect tournament.

Great job guys!


----------



## dezpool

I really hope they include Jonathan Gresham as a Top Prospect. He's so underrated to me, just a fantastic wrestler.


----------



## 3MB4Life

Count Vertigo said:


> Not an exciting start to say the least :lol


Well, you need guys to go out in the first round.


----------



## Count Vertigo

3MB4Life said:


> Well, you need guys to go out in the first round.


Guy is apparently a newbie trained by Tommy Dreamer. I understand that, but still, lots of guys to scout from to make it memorable.

I would've enjoyed the Seth Rollins/Marek Brave trainee who gave Kongo Kong pizza followed by singing him a song on a recent AAW show :ti Connor Braxton I think was his name.

*EDIT:*










Future fucking star right there :banderas


----------



## Natecore

dezpool said:


> I really hope they include Jonathan Gresham as a Top Prospect. He's so underrated to me, just a fantastic wrestler.


This x10000

They used him on an Atlanta show at the beginning of the year, he tagged with Cory Hollis vs Page/Whitmer and possibly stole the show on the card of the year and I don't think they booked him again.

More Jonathan Gresham in any capacity, please.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Jonathan Gresham actually was already in a Top Prospect Tournament a few years back.

Ben "Action" Ortiz as mentioned was I guess trained at the House of Hardcore and has been featured on just about every House of Hardcore event. Has some surprising agility but I find him underwhelming and his look ridiculous. However, I remember how I thought the Beer City Bruiser was an underwhelming choice last year and now I really like the guy.

My number one hope for the Top Prospect Tournament is David Starr.


----------



## Natecore

Yes he was and guess what: he is still a top prospect.


----------



## Corey

They put Cheeseburger vs. Brutal Bob up online. @Saintpat @Leon Knuckles


----------



## Leon Knuckles

DAMN THAT 5ON5 WAS INSANE! CHEESEBURGER! :mark:


----------



## Count Vertigo

Count Vertigo said:


> Guy is apparently a newbie trained by Tommy Dreamer. I understand that, but still, lots of guys to scout from to make it memorable.
> 
> I would've enjoyed the Seth Rollins/Marek Brave trainee who gave Kongo Kong pizza followed by singing him a song on a recent AAW show :ti Connor Braxton I think was his name.
> 
> *EDIT:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Future fucking star right there :banderas


And he's done it again :ti


----------



## Corey

I've read a lot of good things about this kid from Maryland Championship Wrestling. Think he could win it all, honestly. Two of you guys called this, too.


----------



## Count Vertigo

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I've read a lot of good things about this kid from Maryland Championship Wrestling. Think he could win it all, honestly. Two of you guys called this, too.


Definitely expected him, guy is experiencing a boom in bookings and overall pop, he's Patrick Clark's former tag partner, the one that didn't get on Tough Enough.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*I really enjoyed the most recent episode of ROH. That ten-man tag main event was really fucking fun.

I don't know who Lio Rush is, but hopefully he's good.*


----------



## Count Vertigo

Deadman's Hand said:


> *I really enjoyed the most recent episode of ROH. That ten-man tag main event was really fucking fun.
> 
> I don't know who Lio Rush is, but hopefully he's good.*


----------



## dezpool

Great for Lio. I don't follow CZW, but he's been tearing it up there from the little I've seen. I wonder if Shynron is a possibility?


----------



## Corey

All your normal guys coming so far, let's HOPE for Naito!


----------



## NastyYaffa

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/681955285448192000:mark:


----------



## USAUSA1

They should strive for a bigger building.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Ishii making his ROH debut. :mark:

Sounds awesome! (Y)*


----------



## Corey

Hell yeah Ishii! And a Tag Team Title match! I gotta say, War Machine looks damn good with the belts.










Who the hell is this guy?


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Yeah, War Machine looks sick with the titles. They will have a good run.


----------



## Count Vertigo

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Hell yeah Ishii! And a Tag Team Title match! I gotta say, War Machine looks damn good with the belts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell is this guy?


Action Ortiz and Punisher Martinez :lol

We got a new tag team here fellas.


----------



## Corey

Weird ass picture.


----------



## Count Vertigo

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Weird ass picture.


Yep, really NOT an exciting tournament so far.


----------



## Corey

(Y)

I've actually heard of this guy!


----------



## Dub J

Shelley/Kaz seems kind of awkward. I never like those "tag team representative" matches.


----------



## Corey

This is one pretty interesting looking matchup here:


----------



## Vårmakos

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I've actually heard of this guy!


He was great in Tekken.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Brian Fury is a veteran who definitely deserves this spot. He has been having real solid matches in Beyond this past year.


----------



## The Black Mirror

Jack Evans 187 said:


>


*I've got front row tickets to this show and I'm even more excited with the announcement of this match.*


----------



## Corey

Too Far Gone said:


> *I've got front row tickets to this show and I'm even more excited with the announcement of this match.*


Hell yeah, that's awesome. I love hearing about when people attend ROH shows (or any wrestling show in general). Roddy vs. Masada should be HARD HITTING too.

Did you see they're in Asheville a couple weeks later on the 22nd as well? Gallows & Anderson are signed for that show.

I'll make sure to tag you when I post about more match announcements from NC. (Y)


----------



## The Black Mirror

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Hell yeah, that's awesome. I love hearing about when people attend ROH shows (or any wrestling show in general). Roddy vs. Masada should be HARD HITTING too.
> 
> Did you see they're in Asheville a couple weeks later on the 22nd as well? Gallows & Anderson are signed for that show.
> 
> I'll make sure to tag you when I post about more match announcements from NC. (Y)


*I'd definitely appreciate that. I didn't get into indy wrestling (basically, anything other than WWE) until two years ago, so this is my first time going to an ROH show. I'm really looking forward to it. I've seen the Bucks and Roddy when they came and worked the local indy's (PWX) show back in July. I was REALLY impressed with Strong, in particular, when he faced Cedric Alexander at that show.

I did see that they are coming to Asheville on the 22nd. I may check out that show as well, but it'll be a game time decision. My SO's birthday is that weekend. She enjoys wrestling as well, but we may have other plans that prevent us from going to the Asheville show.*


----------



## Donnie

Jack Evans 187 said:


> This is one pretty interesting looking matchup here:


:wee-bey Masada is back in ROH, damn never thought that would happen. Should be a killer match, I also hope he can impress some people and show them he's more then a Deathmatch Guy


----------



## USAUSA1

Caprice Coleman and Ferrera table spot was great.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

USAUSA1 said:


> Caprice Coleman and Ferrera table spot was great.


Yeah it was awesome. Caprice's vertical is off the charts.


----------



## Corey

Holy shit Jonathan Gresham just upset Cedric Alexander! This has been a pretty fun episode to kick the year off. Stevie Richards returning to Philly was a cool moment and that Caprice/Ferrara No DQ match was fun (even though Coleman is the drizzling shits).

Is Nana trying to recreate the Embassy?

EDIT: Hot damn Dijak is so impressive. Solid main event between him & Elgin. Good build right up to Wrestle Kingdom as well.


----------



## Corey

How bout this first time matchup!










Friday, Jan 15th - Indianapolis, In


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Jack Evans 187 said:


> How bout this first time matchup!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friday, Jan 15th - Indianapolis, In


Cole v. Shelley ?!?!?


----------



## Even Flow

Jack Evans 187 said:


> How bout this first time matchup!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friday, Jan 15th - Indianapolis, In


:sodone


----------



## CretinHop138

If I'm Jay Lethal I'd sign on the dotted line with ROH, if he went to WWE now he'd get lost in the shuffle given the massive buttfuck they did on New Japan.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

CretinHop138 said:


> If I'm Jay Lethal I'd sign on the dotted line with ROH, if he went to WWE now he'd get lost in the shuffle given the massive buttfuck they did on New Japan.


BUT ITS ALL ABOUT THE MUNNAY! :vince$


----------



## The Black Mirror

*So no Dalton Castle or Adam Cole for the Winter Warriors Tour in Charlotte this weekend? I'm thrilled about Roddy, ACH, Sydal and The Bucks, but pretty bummed that Cole and Castle have not been announced.*


----------



## Saintpat

Went to both Atlanta shows last year: no Dalton (he wasn't around yet for the first one IIRC), no Truth Martini. Hoping we get both this time.

Also wondering if the Bullet Club guys are going to still appear. No matches announced yet on the ROH site.


----------



## Corey

Too Far Gone said:


> *So no Dalton Castle or Adam Cole for the Winter Warriors Tour in Charlotte this weekend? I'm thrilled about Roddy, ACH, Sydal and The Bucks, but pretty bummed that Cole and Castle have not been announced.*


It's a tv taping so I'd be very surprised if Cole & Castle weren't there. I can't see them having any other prior commitments, so I'd bank on both of them being there (but I could be wrong).



Saintpat said:


> Went to both Atlanta shows last year: no Dalton (he wasn't around yet for the first one IIRC), no Truth Martini. Hoping we get both this time.
> 
> Also wondering if the Bullet Club guys are going to still appear. No matches announced yet on the ROH site.


Gallows & Anderson are still on the poster for it, so who knows.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

So who do you guys think will be the one to take the title of off Lethal ? I'm still hoping Cole


----------



## Saintpat

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> So who do you guys think will be the one to take the title of off Lethal ? I'm still hoping Cole


BAY BAY


----------



## Corey

Not sure who will actually be the one to take it, but HOW FUCKING COOL would it be if they did Lethal vs. Nakamura for the belt at the 14th Anniversary Show PPV? Pretty much like a sendoff.


----------



## Natecore

Ideally I'd love to go to the Charlotte, Asheville, Atlanta and Nashville shows but it's looking like only Atlanta and Nashville.


----------



## Corey

Natecore said:


> Ideally I'd love to go to the Charlotte, Asheville, Atlanta and Nashville shows but it's looking like only Atlanta and Nashville.


Do you conveniently live in the middle of all of those cities? In like, Chattanooga or something?


----------



## The Black Mirror

Jack Evans 187 said:


> It's a tv taping so I'd be very surprised if Cole & Castle weren't there. I can't see them having any other prior commitments, so I'd bank on both of them being there (but I could be wrong).


*That's true, but I just figured that they would announce them for the card if they were going to be there. Cole and Castle are both being promoted for Indianapolis and Collinsville, but not for any of the southern dates of the Winter Warriors tour.*


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Anybody else a Ringside Member and have issues watching the most current episodes?

For some reason whenever I click to watch the "Current" episode the one from weeks back after Roddy won the TV Title always starts playing. I then have to wait until it is added to Archives before I can watch the actual most recent episode.


----------



## Corey




----------



## Count Vertigo

Jason Kincaid is quite nice, good pick.

They are also having a four way to determine the 8th participant between David Starr, Ken Phoenix, Leon St. Giovanni and TBA. I could see David Starr winning this whole thing actually.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Signed for 1/16 in Collinsville










I know you guys (as myself also) will love this


----------



## USAUSA1

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS to Jason Kincaid.


----------



## Corey

HUGE fuckin match! @Too Far Gone & @Natecore you need to attend!

EDIT: Another 8-man for 1/15 in Indy


----------



## USAUSA1

Dave said roh had it's most successful year to date. Very interesting if you go back and read the first 10 pages of this thread, iwc overreacting to the Sinclair deal.


----------



## Count Vertigo

I sometimes sit and wonder how big could ROH get with a proper booker that would be able to put some storylines behind these great matches... DAMN!


----------



## Corey

If ROH is having so much success with the excellent business model they've put in place, I wish Sinclair would put more money into them now. Some nicer production wouldn't be too much to ask for.


----------



## Count Vertigo

Jack Evans 187 said:


> If ROH is having so much success with the excellent business model they've put in place, I wish Sinclair would put more money into them now. Some nicer production wouldn't be too much to ask for.


I've seen Joe Koff on Reddit many times respond with "*BUT WE DID!*" or "the wrestling is what matters isn't it?" :lmao


----------



## Corey

Three matches were pretty much made official for the 14th Anniversary PPV at tonight's TV Tapings:



Spoiler: 14th Anniversary matches



*ROH World Championship*
Jay Lethal (c) vs. Adam Cole vs. Kyle O'Reilly

The Briscoes vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Michael Elgin

Kazuchika Okada vs. Moose



That 3rd one is a bit shaky to say the least, but (Y) for the other two. They'll make more sense once we see the episodes of course.

EDIT: Another really strong episode of TV this week to kick off the new year. Best match was ANX/RPG Vice. Really solid formulaic tag match with a finish that I really liked. Appeasing to the Philly crowd and starting a slow heel turn it looks. *** 1/4 there. Good segment that led to a PHILLY STREET FIGHT next week and I loved the Dijak face turn. Main event was short but fun due to the crazy cast of characters. Next week should be an absolute doozy.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Thank you [USER]Jack Evans 187[/USER]


----------



## Natecore

Made the 8 hour round trip to the Charlotte tapings tonight and I'd like to give a big ole F You to everybody at ROH. There was a spot in the Top Prospect Tournament where Colby Carino was legit powerbombed (last ride style) onto the edge of the ring apron. 

WHAT THE HELL!!! 

I shouldn't have to go to an ROH show and fear for the safety of a wrestler. It shouldn't be the fan in the crowd telling these idiots that prowrestling is a work. You don't have to actually kill yourself and risk your future to look like you've been killed. This was seriously the worst spot I've ever had the displeasure of watching.

So to the geek top prospect that delivered the powerbomb, to Colby for agreeing to take the move and not saying no and to the ass holes in charge that let an employee do something so reckless: use your damn brains next time. You don't have to end up a cripple or cripple others to get yourself over.


----------



## Count Vertigo

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Three matches were pretty much made official for the 14th Anniversary PPV at tonight's TV Tapings:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 14th Anniversary matches
> 
> 
> 
> *ROH World Championship*
> Jay Lethal (c) vs. Adam Cole vs. Kyle O'Reilly
> 
> The Briscoes vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Michael Elgin
> 
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Moose
> 
> 
> 
> That 3rd one is a bit shaky to say the least, but (Y) for the other two. They'll make more sense once we see the episodes of course.
> 
> EDIT: Another really strong episode of TV this week to kick off the new year. Best match was ANX/RPG Vice. Really solid formulaic tag match with a finish that I really liked. Appeasing to the Philly crowd and starting a slow heel turn it looks. *** 1/4 there. Good segment that led to a PHILLY STREET FIGHT next week and I loved the Dijak face turn. Main event was short but fun due to the crazy cast of characters. Next week should be an absolute doozy.


Dijak turned face? How so?


----------



## USAUSA1

Natecore said:


> Made the 8 hour round trip to the Charlotte tapings tonight and I'd like to give a big ole F You to everybody at ROH. There was a spot in the Top Prospect Tournament where Colby Carino was legit powerbombed (last ride style) onto the edge of the ring apron.
> 
> WHAT THE HELL!!!
> 
> I shouldn't have to go to an ROH show and fear for the safety of a wrestler. It shouldn't be the fan in the crowd telling these idiots that prowrestling is a work. You don't have to actually kill yourself and risk your future to look like you've been killed. This was seriously the worst spot I've ever had the displeasure of watching.
> 
> So to the geek top prospect that delivered the powerbomb, to Colby for agreeing to take the move and not saying no and to the ass holes in charge that let an employee do something so reckless: use your damn brains next time. You don't have to end up a cripple or cripple others to get yourself over.


Wrestling is fake, they're supposed to make things look painful.If anything they just convince you it was real for a moment. Kudos to them.


----------



## Corey

Count Vertigo said:


> Dijak turned face? How so?


It was War Machine vs. Dijak & J. Diesel. Truth slid the book in for Dijak to use but he kicked it back and ended up eating the pin in the match. Afterwards, Martini said he thought Dijak was the weak link and ended up slapping him in the face. Dijak grabbed him but Diesel attacked until Dijak shrugged it off and hit him with Feast Your Eyes and Martini ran off yelling "you're fired, we're done!" Crowd was chanting for Dijak and he was super over. They said that Prince Nana had given one of the envelopes to Dijak as well.


----------



## The Black Mirror

Jack Evans 187 said:


> HUGE fuckin match! @Too Far Gone & @Natecore you need to attend!


*I'd love to be there for that, but I don't think I'm going to be able to make it to the Asheville show.*



Jack Evans 187 said:


> Three matches were pretty much made official for the 14th Anniversary PPV at tonight's TV Tapings:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 14th Anniversary matches
> 
> 
> 
> *ROH World Championship*
> Jay Lethal (c) vs. Adam Cole vs. Kyle O'Reilly
> 
> The Briscoes vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Michael Elgin
> 
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Moose
> 
> 
> 
> That 3rd one is a bit shaky to say the least, but (Y) for the other two. They'll make more sense once we see the episodes of course.


*Were you at the show last night? I am assuming you must have been, to have gotten that information so quickly.*



Natecore said:


> Made the 8 hour round trip to the Charlotte tapings tonight and I'd like to give a big ole F You to everybody at ROH. There was a spot in the Top Prospect Tournament where Colby Carino was legit powerbombed (last ride style) onto the edge of the ring apron.
> 
> WHAT THE HELL!!!
> 
> I shouldn't have to go to an ROH show and fear for the safety of a wrestler. It shouldn't be the fan in the crowd telling these idiots that prowrestling is a work. You don't have to actually kill yourself and risk your future to look like you've been killed. This was seriously the worst spot I've ever had the displeasure of watching.
> 
> So to the geek top prospect that delivered the powerbomb, to Colby for agreeing to take the move and not saying no and to the ass holes in charge that let an employee do something so reckless: use your damn brains next time. You don't have to end up a cripple or cripple others to get yourself over.


*The spot to which you are referring was brutal, but I think it looked a lot worse than it actually was. Colby bumps like Dolph Ziggler bumps. He looked like a fucking crash test dummy every single bump he took last night. I doubt he's injured and I don't think it was nearly as dangerous as it looked.*


----------



## Natecore

USAUSA1 said:


> Wrestling is fake, they're supposed to make things look painful.If anything they just convince you it was real for a moment. Kudos to them.


Because nobody has ever done something absolutely idiotic in wrestling before. I forgot it's an industry filled with only the most discerning minds making the best decisions for their health.


----------



## USAUSA1

Maybe you should not watch wrestling.

You know what else is dangerous? Every move they take.


----------



## Corey

Too Far Gone said:


> *Were you at the show last night? I am assuming you must have been, to have gotten that information so quickly.*


Nah, I wasn't there. I just read the spoilers and that was in the report. 

Did you have a good time?

EDIT: Nice looking tag matches for 1/16 in Collinsville:


----------



## Corey

Hell yeah! I was hoping they'd run this hossfest. Tag Team Titles on the line in Atlanta, @Saintpat










----------------------------

Also, next weekend's episode looks to be fucking AWESOME:


----------



## Leon Knuckles

NO FUCKIN SPOILERS PLEASE.


----------



## Corey

The return of CURRY MAN!












Leon Knuckles said:


> NO FUCKIN SPOILERS PLEASE.


What's the spoiler?


----------



## Dub J

dunno

Everyone knows who Curry Man is unless they've been living under a rock.


----------



## The Black Mirror

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Nah, I wasn't there. I just read the spoilers and that was in the report.
> 
> Did you have a good time?


*Yeah, man. Had a great time. It was a little long (4 hours) and most of the crowd was gassed by the time the main event started. I also don't like that, with the TV tapings, the matches are generally all so short. Nobody can go out there and really do their thing, you know?*


----------



## famicommander

Always fun to see Roppongi Vice. Rocky Romero was pretty over with the Philly crowd. If the tapings had taken place after he re-signed with NJPW he probably would've gotten an even bigger pop.


----------



## Corey

^^ Great match too.



Too Far Gone said:


> *Yeah, man. Had a great time. It was a little long (4 hours) and most of the crowd was gassed by the time the main event started. I also don't like that, with the TV tapings, the matches are generally all so short. Nobody can go out there and really do their thing, you know?*


Oh I completely understand. That's one of the downfalls of taping so much TV in one night. That's kinda one of the reasons I don't wanna go to Baltimore when they're in town (because they're usually always a TV taping). Hoping they'll keep expanding through the east coast one day and return to Manassas or somewhere closer, but it's doubtful.


----------



## The Black Mirror

Jack Evans 187 said:


> ^^ Great match too.
> 
> 
> Oh I completely understand. That's one of the downfalls of taping so much TV in one night. That's kinda one of the reasons I don't wanna go to Baltimore when they're in town (because they're usually always a TV taping). Hoping they'll keep expanding through the east coast one day and return to Manassas or somewhere closer, but it's doubtful.


*Meant to include in my original post, but the match of the night (live, which doesn't necessarily translate to TV) from my perspective was Adam Cole & Jay Lethal vs. reDRagon. I also really enjoyed War Machine vs. The All-Night Express. The main event (Bucks vs. Sydal and ACH) was a lot of fun, as expected, but way too short.*


----------



## Corey

The announcements just keep rollin. Get ready Chicago!


----------



## USAUSA1

Jack Evans 187 said:


> ^^ Great match too.
> 
> 
> Oh I completely understand. That's one of the downfalls of taping so much TV in one night. That's kinda one of the reasons I don't wanna go to Baltimore when they're in town (because they're usually always a TV taping). Hoping they'll keep expanding through the east coast one day and return to Manassas or somewhere closer, but it's doubtful.


They used to be on the area all the time during the Cornette era.

They should do a show in DC since they have tv in the area.


----------



## Even Flow

Taven underwent surgery for a torn ACL, a ruptured lateral meniscus and a torn medial meniscus. He's going to be out for around 9 months according to PWInsider.


----------



## Corey

Generation Next reunites!












Even Flow said:


> Taven underwent surgery for a torn ACL, a ruptured lateral meniscus and a torn medial meniscus. He's going to be out for around 9 months according to PWInsider.


Damn, everyone in wrestling either fucking up their shoulders or tearing their knees apart. :/

I don't even think he's under contract with them either.


----------



## Even Flow

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Generation Next reunites!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, everyone in wrestling either fucking up their shoulders or tearing their knees apart. :/
> 
> I don't even think he's under contract with them either.


Were Sydal & Shelley together in Gen Next? I don't remember 

As for Taven, I read when he first got injured, he had a few months left on his contract.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Even Flow said:


> Were Sydal & Shelley together in Gen Next? I don't remember


I don't think so. Sydal joined awhile after Shelley turned heel and got with The Embassy.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Well, this is gonna be interesting:








Could be a good match.


----------



## Even Flow

DGenerationMC said:


> I don't think so. Sydal joined awhile after Shelley turned heel and got with The Embassy.


Yeah, that was what I was thinking too.

Lethal/Matt Jackson is an interesting match. Very rare to see The Young Bucks in singles matches.


----------



## Dub J

I can't follow TNA any longer for reasons beyond my control and my local Sinclair station keeps us 2 or 3 weeks behind everything. I heard Mike Bennett signed with TNA. What's his gimmick there and how's it been received?


----------



## famicommander

Dub J said:


> I can't follow TNA any longer for reasons beyond my control and my local Sinclair station keeps us 2 or 3 weeks behind everything. I heard Mike Bennett signed with TNA. What's his gimmick there and how's it been received?


He's a cocky heel that is billing himself as "the Miracle"; the man who, along with Maria, will save TNA and professional wrestling.

He hasn't actually worked a match yet but he and Maria have cut some decent promos so far. They've treated him like a big deal.


----------



## Dub J

famicommander said:


> He's a cocky heel that is billing himself as "the Miracle"; the man who, along with Maria, will save TNA and professional wrestling.
> 
> He hasn't actually worked a match yet but he and Maria have cut some decent promos so far. They've treated him like a big deal.


Thanks.

Has anyone on the TNA roster shit in Maria's bag yet?


----------



## Cena's Nation

Ring of Honor feels like a poor man's version of the WWE. It's like what the 32X was to the Saturn.


----------



## famicommander

What takes place inside the ropes in ROH puts WWE to shame. That's why people watch ROH. They aren't setting out to be WWE.

And while WWE's popularity and presentation still puts ROH's to shame, ROH is actually growing. It's possibly the only promotion in all of North America that's showing meaningful growth. GFW is still trying to get off the ground, Lucha Underground was barely renewed for a new season, TNA has been kicked off two networks in two years, and WWE's attendance and TV ratings are in decline.

ROH is growing organically. They're not going to get overconfident and do something stupid like TNA did when they signed Hogan, moved to Mondays, and tried to tape live weekly. They know they can't come close to WWE's production values so they don't try. They don't focus on their weaknesses, they focus on their strengths. And their strengths are their in-ring performers and their general ability to stay the hell out of their own way booking/creative wise.


----------



## famicommander

Stevie Richards vs Adam Cole on January 23

I'm happy about it. Stevie can still go. Glad ROH is giving him good matches (first Lethal, then Roddy, now Cole).

I'd love a Stevie Richards/Dalton Castle feud. Not sure what they'd feud about but I'd watch it either way.


----------



## Corey

Yeah Shelley & Sydal were never together in Gen Next, but they were both members at different points so I put that headline in cause it sounded cooler.  Plus it reminded me of a match I would've seen 10 years ago.

Why the hell is Matt Jackson getting a World Title shot? :lol

All of the shows this month look REALLY solid. Should be plenty to watch here in a few weeks.


----------



## hgr423

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Why the hell is Matt Jackson getting a World Title shot? :lol


If they wanted to give a random tag team wrestler a world title match I wish it would have been Rocky Romero. I'm not sure why but Rocky vs Lethal seems like it would gel well.


----------



## famicommander

They just launched Comet TV here in Denver. I get it over the air on channel 2-3, but I have Comcast and they don't carry it yet. I don't know if hooking up an antenna is worth the hassle when I can just watch it online.


----------



## Corey

famicommander said:


> They just launched Comet TV here in Denver. I get it over the air on channel 2-3, but I have Comcast and they don't carry it yet. I don't know if hooking up an antenna is worth the hassle when I can just watch it online.


I'd wait it out a couple weeks. I have Comcast as well and out of the blue Comet appeared and I had it. Luckily for me I get it on one of the local channels late night on Saturday too (in HD thankfully) so it's impossible for me to miss the show.

Wouldn't be surprised if within the next week or two Comet becomes available to you.


----------



## famicommander

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I'd wait it out a couple weeks. I have Comcast as well and out of the blue Comet appeared and I had it. Luckily for me I get it on one of the local channels late night on Saturday too (in HD thankfully) so it's impossible for me to miss the show.
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised if within the next week or two Comet becomes available to you.


It's also the wrong feed. The TV listings and all their promotions say it's supposed to air at 10:00 and 11:00 PM Mountain, but it's looking like it's three hours behind so it'll air at 1:00 and 2:00 AM local time.


----------



## BuzzKillington

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/687715367792324609

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/687716343848779777
:cenaooh

Don't expect it will happen anytime soon though. :crying:


----------



## The Black Mirror

famicommander said:


> What takes place inside the ropes in ROH puts WWE to shame. That's why people watch ROH. They aren't setting out to be WWE.
> 
> And while WWE's popularity and presentation still puts ROH's to shame, ROH is actually growing. It's possibly the only promotion in all of North America that's showing meaningful growth. GFW is still trying to get off the ground, Lucha Underground was barely renewed for a new season, TNA has been kicked off two networks in two years, and WWE's attendance and TV ratings are in decline.
> 
> ROH is growing organically. They're not going to get overconfident and do something stupid like TNA did when they signed Hogan, moved to Mondays, and tried to tape live weekly. They know they can't come close to WWE's production values so they don't try. They don't focus on their weaknesses, they focus on their strengths. And their strengths are their in-ring performers and their general ability to stay the hell out of their own way booking/creative wise.


*Very well said.*


----------



## Corey

The other Young Buck gets a singles title shot too. Gonna be a lot of THIGH SLAPPIN in this one!











BuzzKillington said:


> Don't expect it will happen anytime soon though. :crying:


Hey, ya never know. I did read a report recently saying that New Japan would "provide replacements" since both Nakamura & Bullet Club likely won't be apart of the 14th Anniversary Show anymore.


----------



## Natecore

Looks like no Beer City Bruiser in Atlanta. Looks like I'm not happy about that.


----------



## Hencheman_21

I was able to catch the end of the show this week. I saw The Kingdom but it was Bennett and Cole. What happened to Taven who has been teaming with Bennett? Is he hurt or was Cole put in due to the O'Reilly connection?


----------



## Corey

This week's episode wasn't as good all around as the past two weeks, but be sure to check out the WILD Philly Street Fight main event. Seriously the closest thing you'll see to replicate the insanity that you'll find in a PWG ring. An absolute blast. *** 3/4

Notable announcement with Christopher Daniels in the beginning of the episode as well.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

FOUR CORNER SURVIVAL MATCH was sick. Dalton Castle is so over!


----------



## Corey

Just announced that AJ Styles will be making his FINAL ROH APPEARANCE this Saturday at the Atlanta show to sign autographs and take pictures. Just imagine the kind of sendoff they're gonna give him. @Saintpat

Final card for the show:

*ROH WORLD TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSHIP*
BULLET CLUB (Karl Anderson/Doc Gallows) w/ Amber Gallows vs. War Machine (Ray Rowe & Hanson)

*ROH WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP*
Matt Jackson vs. Jay Lethal w/ Truth Martini

*ROH WORLD TELEVISION CHAMPIONSHIP*
Nick Jackson vs. “Mr. ROH” Roderick Strong 

ADAM COLE vs. STEVIE RICHARDS

ANX (RHETT TITUS & KENNY KING) vs. CHEESEBURGER & MOOSE

COREY HOLLIS vs. DALTON CASTLE w/THE BOYS

*6 MAN MAYHEM MATCH*
ADAM PAGE vs. FRANKIE KAZARIAN vs. WILL FERRARA vs. SILAS YOUNG vs. CAPRICE COLEMAN vs. JAY BRISCOE

MARK BRISCOE vs. CEDRIC ALEXANDER w/VEDA SCOTT


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The Philly street was a great ride, really fun.


----------



## Brad Only

Natecore said:


> Looks like no Beer City Bruiser in Atlanta. Looks like I'm not happy about that.


My boys & I were front row near the right corner of the wrestlers entry during last Saturdays Winter Warrior's tour. We had a lot of action in our corner meeting wrestlers bodies BUT NO ONE scared the complete sh*t outta my boys as much as when I made the "Get back NOOOW!!!" call & they realized it was Bruiser coming our way. He crashed into the corner with such force the metal ROH sign exploded off...& was later utilized as a weapon of course. However, I will say that he MADE that match. He went top rope and a Briscoe took the bump. We can't wait to see our reactions as he destroyed our corner. I shamelessly marked out. It's BruiserClub every day in my house.


----------



## Natecore

Brad Only said:


> My boys & I were front row near the right corner of the wrestlers entry during last Saturdays Winter Warrior's tour. We had a lot of action in our corner meeting wrestlers bodies BUT NO ONE scared the complete sh*t outta my boys as much as when I made the "Get back NOOOW!!!" call & they realized it was Bruiser coming our way. He crashed into the corner with such force the metal ROH sign exploded off...& was later utilized as a weapon of course. However, I will say that he MADE that match. He went top rope and a Briscoe took the bump. We can't wait to see our reactions as he destroyed our corner. I shamelessly marked out. It's BruiserClub every day in my house.


Hahaha so awesome. Beer City Bruiser is amazing. One of a kind. And way to look out for your kids. Bruiser would have CRUSHED them!


----------



## Brad Only

BJ Whitmer threw Adam Page so damn hard into our corner the gate smashed my knees. It hurt so f'n bad I wanted to kill that SONOFABI+€h (Whitmer). I'm sporting an amazing knot & bruise on my left leg because of that turd so for ME he's a very appropriate heel. 

Point being; Page is obviously smaller than Bruiser so when the big guy came our way I braced the back of the gate with my foot and waited for impact. It sounded like a shotgun blast in a sheet metal room & the bump was unreal. I shoot asked him if he was ok. I don't think bracing it had any bearing on hurting him any worse but after his immense body smashed into our corner I knew by the feel of the hit we would've been toast otherwise. I had to choose him or my boys...So boys it was. That's my only exception though. 

If it were my wife...Closed casket funeral for sure.


----------



## Corey

Full card for the Asheville, NC show this Friday:

*BULLET CLUB VS. ROH CHAMPIONS*
Karl Anderson/Doc Gallows/Young Bucks (Nick & Matt Jackson) w/ Amber Gallows vs. Jay Lethal/Roderick Strong/War Machine (Ray Rowe & Hanson) w/ Truth Martini

*WOMEN OF HONOR*
Amber Gallows vs. Veda Scott

ACH vs. Adam Cole

Kenny King vs. Michael Elgin

Cedric Alexander vs. Kyle O’Reilly

Bobby Fish vs. “The Last Real Man” Silas Young

Frankie Kazarian vs. Moose

*4 Corner Survival*
Rhett Titus vs. Caprice Coleman vs. Adam Page vs. Dalton Castle w/The Boys


----------



## Corey

This guy has such a bright future.


----------



## Natecore

I've never thrown a streamer in my life but I've already bought a few for AJ in Atlanta this Saturday. Hopefully he gets some in ring promo time and not just an appearance. Incredibly excited for the entire card. Lots of unique matches.

And Feb 5th AJ Styles wrestles Corey Hollis in his final Indy appearance. Stoked to be able to watch that one. A good 10 minute match and I'll be happy.


----------



## Corey

Due to the impending snow storm, ROH has CANCELED the event in Asheville tomorrow night. Forecast calls for 8-18 inches of snow and up to a tenth of an inch of ice. Here in Northern Virginia, we're supposed to get around 2 feet.

I was wondering if/when we'd start hearing that happen for shows on the east coast. Hopefully everyone gets to the Atlanta show safely.


----------



## Natecore

Really good show in Atlanta tonight. Probably had 1200+ in attendance. Crowd was pretty docile but hyped up when necessary. I'm also happy to report nobody took an all time stupid bump so I appreciate that.

Card was changed after an angle with AJ Styles and the main event was changed to Bullet Club (Anderson, Doc and Bucks) vs ROH Champs (Lethal, Roddy, and War Machine). This match ruled and was worth the price of admission alone. 30 seconds in Matt Jackson was thrown to the outside next to Taeler Hendrix, he looked at her and WHAM! Super Kick! Huge damn brawl broke out and the match didn't slow down for the next 20 minutes. Awesome!

And this match was after another blow away multiman match with reDRagon/Elgin vs Sydal/ACH/Shelly. Great mayhem match. If there is one thing ROH does brilliantly right now it's their multiman matches. Always entertaining.

Another 6 man all for one match and a good Cole/Richards match and you have a successful night of prowrestling.


----------



## Corey

As if the 2 and a half feet of snow outside wasn't bad enough, I turn it to the local channel that ROH Is SUPPOSED to be on right now, and they're still talking about this damn blizzard at 1 AM. Guess I'm waiting til Wednesday night on Comet this week...



Natecore said:


> Card was changed after an angle with AJ Styles and the main event was changed to *Bullet Club (Anderson, Doc and Bucks) vs ROH Champs (Lethal, Roddy, and War Machine). * This match ruled and was worth the price of admission alone. 30 seconds in Matt Jackson was thrown to the outside next to Taeler Hendrix, he looked at her and WHAM! Super Kick! Huge damn brawl broke out and the match didn't slow down for the next 20 minutes. Awesome!


Wasn't that supposed to be the main event in Asheville last night? Sounds great, but it kinda sucks that War Machine weren't able to get that Tag Team Title rub over Doc & Karl.

Did AJ say anything meaningful or cryptic?


----------



## Natecore

It was the match from Asheville. Was hoping they'd just do it anyways in Atlanta. Extremely happy they did.

AJ was about to tell us what was in his future but that dastardly Jay Lethal interrupted just as AJ was about to talk. "And I figure since I'm here in Atlanta I'll just tell you all what my plans are..." Lethal's music hits and AJ never spoke again.

(So nah. His lips were sealed)


----------



## Corey

:lol

That damn Lethal. What a heel!


----------



## Saintpat

Just finished the long (3 1/2 hour) drive home from the Atlanta show.

I was blown away, as expected, but probably even moreso.

We got to witness the Bullet Club Curtain Call (AJ came out to join Bucks and Doc and Machine Gun and hug it out) at the end. I finally got to see Dalton Castle live (OMG, and I never, ever type OMG) and against one of my favorites, Corey Hollis -- they gave them a good 15 minutes of back and forth. Dalton had two "fake" boys -- one of whom was quite hairy, haha.

We were front row and had a lot of interaction: everybody in the BC except Doc too-sweeted us (including AJ!), Jay Briscoe got slammed HARD into the barrier right at our feet (move it back about 18 inches or more), ACH kept looking over at us for quick side comments during their match, and Sydal came over to us after they won, and best of all Stokely Carmichael kept talking to us when we were trying to persuade Cheeseburger not to tag in (he was with Moose; Stokely was like "I know, I tell him this all the time and he tags in anyway," then later when Burger tagged in he walked all the way to the rail to us to say, "He is a Make-a-Wish Kid, he is living his dream") haha.

We had a great time. Glad we got to see the final Bullet Club appearance in this incarnation. Might have topped last year's Atlanta winter show, and this venue is much better.


----------



## Corey

Hey, The Boys are gonna wrestle in Nashville! This could be a blast.


----------



## USAUSA1

I don't understand why TNA would put out that Aj Styles statement but also don't understand why roh would do a tribute?


----------



## Corey

USAUSA1 said:


> I don't understand why TNA would put out that Aj Styles statement but also don't understand why roh would do a tribute?


You talking about how they put on their own website that AJ was about to sign but backed out? Yeah that was some of the dumbest and most unprofessional shit I've ever seen in my life.

ROH on the other hand should definitely do a tribute. AJ was one of the founding fathers of the company and a staple there for many years. Since he was working there regularly and recently it makes sense too. Probably the biggest star the company has ever employed that never won the ROH World Title.


----------



## Corey

Solid show this week. Probably the weakest of the new year, but that's only a testament to how much shit was happening on the Philly shows. Not much to see for in-ring product, but some good story continuation and great setups for the top two matches at the 14th Anniversary PPV. Surprising result in the opening Top Prospect Tournament match as well. Next week's main event looks GOOD. (Y)
@Too Far Gone, gotta say you guys were hype the whole way through in that episode and the Cabarrus Arena looks like a really good venue for them on TV. The giant screens at the entrance ramps probably helped too.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck




----------



## Obfuscation

Did ROH air this past weekend for anyone? b/c normally it comes on either Saturday/Sunday on FOX, but I think w/football it was preempted. Unless there was purposely going to be a delay for a week. Need that follow up to knowing if Kevin Kelly would be in a coma following getting superkicked.


----------



## Even Flow

Obfuscation said:


> Did ROH air this past weekend for anyone? b/c normally it comes on either Saturday/Sunday on FOX, but I think w/football it was preempted. Unless there was purposely going to be a delay for a week. Need that follow up to knowing if Kevin Kelly would be in a coma following getting superkicked.


It seems to have been posted on XWT...


----------



## The Black Mirror

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Solid show this week. Probably the weakest of the new year, but that's only a testament to how much shit was happening on the Philly shows. Not much to see for in-ring product, but some good story continuation and great setups for the top two matches at the 14th Anniversary PPV. Surprising result in the opening Top Prospect Tournament match as well. Next week's main event looks GOOD. (Y)
> 
> @Too Far Gone, gotta say you guys were hype the whole way through in that episode and the Cabarrus Arena looks like a really good venue for them on TV. The giant screens at the entrance ramps probably helped too.


*I didn't even realize that our episodes were already starting. I thought the setup looked pretty impressive when I was there, but I wasn't sure how it would transfer to TV. It definitely looked better in person than I thought it would before I got there.

I need to get caught up on ROH on SBG anyway. Can somebody tell me the air date/episode number of the first episode from the tapings directly after Final Battle? I'll start there and catch up.*


----------



## DGenerationMC

MarkyWhipwreck said:


>


----------



## Corey

14th Anniversary main event looks (Y) (Y)

Guess they're gonna wait to officially announce the _other_ match they made on this week's episode.


Obfuscation said:


> Did ROH air this past weekend for anyone? b/c normally it comes on either Saturday/Sunday on FOX, but I think w/football it was preempted. Unless there was purposely going to be a delay for a week. Need that follow up to knowing if Kevin Kelly would be in a coma following getting superkicked.


It didn't air for me in my area, but that's only because it was cut due to blizzard coverage. It's on XWT though and I've watched. No mention of Kelly's recovery from that. 



Too Far Gone said:


> *I need to get caught up on ROH on SBG anyway. Can somebody tell me the air date/episode number of the first episode from the tapings directly after Final Battle? I'll start there and catch up.*


The first one from the FB tapings was actually the first one of the year. January 7th should be the date (it depends on if you go by Comet air date or local) but it starts with a Roddy vs. The World open challenge. Main event is Elgin vs. Dijak. The week before that was a 'Best of 2015' episode iirc.


----------



## Saintpat

I'd like to see an ROH PPV in Atlanta this year. The last three crowds have been fantastic (one this month and two last year), and the Gwinnett Center (I think it's Infinite Energy Arena now) is perfect for it.


----------



## Corey

I know most of you haven't seen this week's show yet, but NEXT week is when the 14th Anniversary main event teaser goes down. Should get you even more excited.


----------



## USAUSA1

Sinclair bought the tennis channel. Obviously this is great news for roh. Definitely give talent a reason to stay once the change takes affect.


----------



## Corey

With more fantastic news for the company, due to the Supercard of Honor shows already being sold out, they've decided to expand the setup and add more seating to accommodate! Can't wait for that PPV (or that entire weekend)

---------------------

Good lookin match for the tapings in Nashville:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I really hope ROH comes to Virginia some time in the next few months.


----------



## Corey

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I really hope ROH comes to Virginia some time in the next few months.


Damn, you're in Virginia too!? There's so many of us in the Virginia/DC area. It's crazy.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Damn, you're in Virginia too!? There's so many of us in the Virginia/DC area. It's crazy.


Yeah brotha ! I've really wanted to see a ROH show live ever since I started watching and it sucks cause it seemed they went to Richmond a decent amount of times between 2011-13.


----------



## Corey

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Yeah brotha ! I've really wanted to see a ROH show live ever since I started watching and it sucks cause it seemed they went to Richmond a decent amount of times between 2011-13.


Oh yeah pal, I know the pain. They ran in Manassas regularly in 2008/09 and I was only a teenager so I had no way of really getting there and no one to go with. Look up the match listings for _Southern Navigation_ and _Fueling The Fire_. Those shows were only an hour away from me! ((


----------



## Corey

In an obvious announcement, Nakamura has been pulled from 14th Anniversary weekend in Vegas. Sucks, but it was expected. They've announced that a star has already been signed to take his place, and it could be either a new star making his first journey to the U.S. or one returning to ROH. Several options there. So far we've got:

**MAIN EVENT*
TRIPLE THREAT ROH WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP*
Jay Lethal (c) w/ Truth Martini vs Adam Cole vs Kyle O'Reilly

*SIGNED TO APPEAR*
ROH WORLD TV CHAMPION RODERICK STRONG
ROH WORLD TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS WAR MACHINE
THE BRISCOES
MICHAEL ELGIN
MOOSE

*NEW JAPAN STARS*
IWGP HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION KAZUCHIKA OKADA W/ GEDO
HIROSHI TANAHASHI
IWGP JR HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION KUSHIDA
TOMOHIRO ISHII


----------



## Lazyking

Shibata please.

It sucks how you can have Nesn, Comet TV and still not get the ROH tv first run and have to wait til thursday to watch an episode that aired Saturday. I know the SBG affilates are important for business but wish tv was more streamlined.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Hencheman_21

Sure hope you guys get to see a live show soon. I have been lucky enough to see them twice. Once a couple years back here in FL that was a TV taping and pretty good. The other was back in like 07 in Chicago and was special as it was the last US appearance for RoH of one Samoa Joe. He and Homicide tagged and it was sweet.


----------



## Corey

Jay Lethal & reDRagon have officially re-signed with ROH. Great news.

Briscoes matches for the next two shows!




















Hencheman_21 said:


> Sure hope you guys get to see a live show soon. I have been lucky enough to see them twice. Once a couple years back here in FL that was a TV taping and pretty good. The other was back in like 07 in Chicago and was special as it was the last US appearance for RoH of one Samoa Joe. He and Homicide tagged and it was sweet.


Fifth Year Festival Chicago? You got to see a bloody war between Cabana & Jacobs then too. (Y)


----------



## VanHammerFan

it won't be Shibata, but I hope so. Do Shibata v Roddy and I can die happy

my bet is Goto


----------



## Hencheman_21

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Jay Lethal & reDRagon have officially re-signed with ROH. Great news.
> 
> Briscoes matches for the next two shows!
> 
> Fifth Year Festival Chicago? You got to see a bloody war between Cabana & Jacobs then too. (Y)


Great for RoH but I would have loved to see either or both in TNA. 

Yea that was one of the matches I was looking forward to when I went. Sadly I could not fully appreciate that card at the time due to being a life long WWE fan and a TNA fan for a couple years but only just touching on RoH. I was excited for the Joe match, even before realizing it would be last in RoH in the US, the Daniels tag match and Jimmy Jacobs. I was like 2nd or 3rd row on the side of ring that was to the left of the entrance ramp. The seating was really thrown in so it was a tight fit lol. I remember seeing a fan that was a pretty good ringer for One Man Gang.


----------



## Corey

The Nashville taping is starting to look AWESOME, but when the hell did Christopher Daniels get reinstated???










Winner of this gauntlet match gets a Tag Title shot at the 14th Anniversary show (the TV tapings on the 27th). Only 3 teams announced so far, I guess the other 4 will be a mystery? Either way this match alone could be an entire episode. Great idea. (Y)


----------



## Corey

*Winter Warriors Tour: Indianapolis (January 15, 2016)*​
Silas Young vs. Moose vs. ACH - ** 1/4 (Had its fun moments, but also its share of sloppiness. Moose didn't really belong here)

reDRagon vs. Chris Sabin & Frankie Kazarian - *** (Fun tag match that got a little messy in the middle. Cleaned it up nicely in the end and the crowd was into it. Sabin is far too pale and still looks ridiculous in his new trunks. )

*ROH Television Championship:* Roderick Strong (c) vs. Curry Man - *** 1/2 (PLEASANT surprise. A blast of a match with the perfect mix of Curry Man's antics, Bobby Fish on commentary, a red hot crowd, and Roddy just being Roddy. First great match for Mr. ROH on the year and I'll be interested to see where this story with Bobby is heading towards.)

Adam Cole vs. Alex Shelley - *** 1/4 (This one was a bit odd in the beginning because you got the feeling that Shelley was out-heeling Adam Cole, but Shelley isn't a heel, and damn it no one does that to Adam Cole BAYBAY! :lol These two had a really solid back and forth match with some good leg work from Cole and Shelley showing he can certainly be a player in the singles game, but I never felt like they kicked it to the next gear. They kept building and building and when they hit a hot stretch, we got a shitty finish with Kazarian interference. Meh. It was good though and I've got a lingering feeling we'll be seeing a Motor City reunion coming up. :mark

*8-Man Tag Main Event:* The Briscoes & War Machine vs. The Young Bucks & ANX - *** 3/4 (Chaos! They kept it structured for a while, but when they got sick of waiting for hot tags, all hell broke loose. Either bodies were flying everywhere or one team was taking turns beating the hell out of one guy from the other side. I thought Roddy/Curry was definitely gonna be MOTN after I saw that, but this main event was just too much fun and totally what this crowd was wanting to see. Show's worth a download for the last three matches and the crowd was great all night.)

Here's a question, is this the DEEPEST tag team roster that ROH has ever seen? I think it's gotta be damn close.


----------



## Sweettre15

USAUSA1 said:


> Sinclair bought the tennis channel. Obviously this is great news for roh. Definitely give talent a reason to stay once the change takes affect.


Is that channel accessible on Basic Cable or one of those channels that only select providers carry?


----------



## Corey

Very skippable episode this week. Roddy vs. Masada was disappointing and Masada looked completely gassed halfway through. The highlight of the night (for me) was actually Punisher Martinez. That is one BIG dude who works mean, something this company has scarcely seen in its entire history. He murdered Colby Corino and has to be one of the favorites to win Top Prospect. I'm starting to question how long this Whitmer/Corino story is going to last though. I feel like it's been a good year now. reDRagon vs. Cole & Lethal was a good main event, but the 2nd commercial break really hurt the flow when it was getting hot and just felt totally unnecessary.

Nigel hinted that there's a strong possibility we see a Roddy/Fish rematch for the TV Title at the Anniversary PPV. If that's the case, I'd like to see a 2 out of 3 falls match so we can get a clear winner.

These cameramen REALLY need to start focusing on Taeler Hendrix more. Good lord that woman...


----------



## Corey

@VanHammerFan was right.










Since Elgin and most of the top tier guys on the roster are already booked in matches, there's not much here that I'd wanna see with Goto. A TV Title match with Roddy would be pretty sweet, but I'm thinking Roddy is getting Bobby Fish. A singles match against either Dalton Castle or Hanson is really all I'm coming up with... :shrug

UNLESS they surprise all of us and bring in Shibata for the tour and tag them together. Meiyu Tag vs. War Machine or ANX would be pretty sweet.

EDIT: I'm not sure where PWPonderings got this info from, but this is apparently the list of ROH talent that will be working the shows in Japan on 2/19 and 2/20, entitled _Honor Rising_.

ROH World Champion Jay Lethal
ROH TV Champion Roderick Strong
The Briscoes
Moose
Adam Cole
reDRagon
Michael Elgin
Dalton Castle
Delirious

Seems like a somewhat small list, but I'm ok with it since they'll be a good share of New Japan guys on the show.


----------



## Natecore

So tonight on Raw the #SocialOutcasts did one of Fish and O'Reilly's double team moves and then Cole started calling somebody Red Dragon. I wish I could go back and watch that match again and figure out what in the Hell was going on.


----------



## DGenerationMC

What the hell do I have to do to get a Kenny Omega return?


----------



## Corey

Natecore said:


> So tonight on Raw the #SocialOutcasts did one of Fish and O'Reilly's double team moves and then Cole started calling somebody Red Dragon. I wish I could go back and watch that match again and figure out what in the Hell was going on.


:lol

Adam Rose called Slater the Red Dragon on a segment last week. It may have stuck I guess.


----------



## Saintpat

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Very skippable episode this week. Roddy vs. Masada was disappointing and Masada looked completely gassed halfway through. The highlight of the night (for me) was actually Punisher Martinez. That is one BIG dude who works mean, something this company has scarcely seen in its entire history. He murdered Colby Corino and has to be one of the favorites to win Top Prospect. I'm starting to question how long this Whitmer/Corino story is going to last though. I feel like it's been a good year now. reDRagon vs. Cole & Lethal was a good main event, but the 2nd commercial break really hurt the flow when it was getting hot and just felt totally unnecessary.
> 
> Nigel hinted that there's a strong possibility we see a Roddy/Fish rematch for the TV Title at the Anniversary PPV. If that's the case, I'd like to see a 2 out of 3 falls match so we can get a clear winner.
> 
> These cameramen REALLY need to start focusing on Taeler Hendrix more. Good lord that woman...


I don't know about the cameramen but I was at the Atlanta show and I can tell you I was more focused on Taeler Hendrix than I was on a lot of the action, no doubt. You're not kidding.

Her top is replacing Maria's bottom as an ROH attraction.


----------



## Natecore

Jack Evans 187 said:


> :lol
> 
> Adam Rose called Slater the Red Dragon on a segment last week. It may have stuck I guess.


Ahhhhhhhh, I guess that explains a lot. I was so confused. Red Dragon being mentioned immediately after one of their double team moves was used had me freaking out.


----------



## Natecore

Saintpat said:


> I don't know about the cameramen but I was at the Atlanta show and I can tell you I was more focused on Taeler Hendrix than I was on a lot of the action, no doubt. You're not kidding.
> 
> Her top is replacing Maria's bottom as an ROH attraction.


She probably has to spend her entire paycheck on tape to keep them from making an appearance of their own...or more of an appearance. Not that I'm complaining.


----------



## 3MB4Life

Was anybody else really impressed with Colby this week? His aerial and striking skills were really good this week for the amount of offence he got in. I think he could do pretty well if he keeps developing. To say he's only 19, he seems like an incredible talent.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Sup guys? I'm catching up on ROH from 3 weeks ago.

-Christoper Daniels suspended BAHGAWD!
-TRIPLE THREAT TAG TEAM PHILLY STREET FIGHT!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: AJ STYLES!
-Jay Lethal and Adam Cole promo BAYBAY!
-Big Mike is bringing Tanahashi to fight DEM BOYS!

I still have 1 more episode to go before I'm caught up.


----------



## Corey

3MB4Life said:


> Was anybody else really impressed with Colby this week? His aerial and striking skills were really good this week for the amount of offence he got in. I think he could do pretty well if he keeps developing. To say he's only 19, he seems like an incredible talent.


Yeah I totally agree. That's the first time I'e ever paid attention to him wrestling and I was surprised, to say the least. Just needs to get some more meat on his bones and it seems like he's already got the basics down. He reminded so much of Jimmy Jacobs in that match with Martinez.


----------



## Even Flow

Kenny Omega is returning to ROH for the 14th Anniversary Show & TV Tapings the day after :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC

Even Flow said:


> Kenny Omega is returning to ROH for the 14th Anniversary Show & TV Tapings the day after :mark:


----------



## BornBad

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/694611722850553856
:banderas


----------



## Even Flow

Love the poster.


----------



## Saintpat

ROH continue to do a great job bringing in the right free agent indy guys and former indy stars for limited appearances to keep things fresh: Big Stevie Cool, Samoa Joe, AJ, Liger, now Kenny Omega. I know there have been several others. Almost any time you go to an ROH show, there's a good chance you'll get to see someone like that.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Yeah I'm overly excited for the 14th anniversary now


----------



## Leon Knuckles

-Roddy heel turn!
-Colby Corino 
-Anniversary show is building up nicely


----------



## Corey

Omega & Young Bucks vs. ACH, Shelley, & Sydal?
Omega vs. Castle?

Interested to see what they can come up with for him and Ishii since the roster has become limited with the departures of AJ & Nakamura and so many multi-man matches already made.


----------



## Corey

ROH's business model must really be getting them some profit to run all these PPVs this year. 14th Anniversary Show coming up, Supercard of Honor over Wrestlemania weekend, and Now Global Wars in the beginning of May. Three PPVs in 3 months! Posting this because it's interesting that Global Wars will have a WWE PPV time slot. Switchin it up.

Get your tickets, Chicago fans!


----------



## LilOlMe

From Meltzer's latest column:


> ROH: The plans for the annual big series of joint shows with New Japan in May at this point are shows on 5/8 in Chicago (which will be a PPV show), 5/9 in Detroit, 5/11 in Toronto and 5/14 in New York. I know it’s probably impossible, but I’d hope they could do the New York show at MCU Field in Brooklyn because that was probably the single most major league looking TNA television shows they’ve done, just between the look of the show, the size of the crowd and the star power and match quality. They did 2,000 people head-to-head with an NXT show that did 13,000, so the potential is there to draw more, although my gut is that the value of the New Japan guys could be weaker this year just because New Japan right now is weaker
> 
> The promotion confirmed what was reported here several weeks ago that Hirooki Goto will be added to the 2/26 and 2/27 shows in Las Vegas, as well as confirming the other New Japan wrestler coming in as a replacement for Nakamura will be Kenny Omega. Hiroshi Tanahashi is still scheduled as well
> 
> Omega will be a semi-regular starting with the PPV show, on a similar schedule as Styles had with the company last year. Given his spot in New Japan, he’ll probably be booked strong and protected well.


I'm all over that NY show. :mark:

Lots of exciting potential pairings that haven't happened yet, though I do expect the ROH shows in Japan to start capitalizing on that prospect.


----------



## Corey

Omega as a semi-regular!? WOW. Dude is picking up right where AJ left off. (Y)

Sucks that they couldn't do the joint show in New York the week after, because WWE is doing Payback on the 22nd in Newark, NJ. Just a stone's throw from NYC. Would've been a great piggyback. Nice to see them spreading the love with the cities though. I'm sure Chicago & Detroit will enjoy the added bonuses.

Found this too:










:mark:


----------



## Even Flow

Kenny Omega appearing semi-regularly for ROH? :mark:


----------



## hgr423

What is Colby Corino's long term potential as a professional wrestler? He's going to end up with a broke neck like his dad at this rate. It isn't too late for him to get a GED and learn a trade.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I really like Colby Corino after what I saw from him this week, his ace crusher was beautiful.


----------



## Corey

Some random ass dates, but Meltzer was right.


----------



## dezpool

Random indeed. The Toronto show is on a Wednesday? Regardless, hope I can make it out.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

HELL YEAH TORONTO!

When do tix go on sale?


----------



## Corey

Leon Knuckles said:


> HELL YEAH TORONTO!
> 
> When do tix go on sale?


Tomorrow morning man. Get em quick!


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Tomorrow morning man. Get em quick!


Are you a ringside member?


----------



## Corey

Leon Knuckles said:


> Are you a ringside member?


No sir.


----------



## LilOlMe

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Tomorrow morning man. Get em quick!





Leon Knuckles said:


> HELL YEAH TORONTO!
> 
> When do tix go on sale?


Only tickets for Chicago go on sale tomorrow. They haven't announced when tickets go on sale for the other events yet.


----------



## Natecore

hgr423 said:


> What is Colby Corino's long term potential as a professional wrestler? He's going to end up with a broke neck like his dad at this rate. It isn't too late for him to get a GED and learn a trade.


A wheelchair or worse is his destiny if he keeps taking the stupidest bumps I've ever seen.


----------



## Corey

LilOlMe said:


> Only tickets for Chicago go on sale tomorrow. They haven't announced when tickets go on sale for the other events yet.


Yeah, I fucked that up. That's what I get for reading too fast.  Good call. (Y)


----------



## damasta414

LilOlMe said:


> Only tickets for Chicago go on sale tomorrow. They haven't announced when tickets go on sale for the other events yet.


for anybody looking to get tickets to Global Wars in Chicago I would get tickets as soon as possible. Most of the seats were sold during the presale. There's only 4 row seating + left with some scattering of single seats in the 3rd row.


----------



## LaMelo

I wish I could go to the event in Chicago.


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO

Where do you buy the tickets? I open the link on their website but it says only ringside members can buy. I thought you could get them now.


----------



## Corey

I ♥ KEMONITO;56838137 said:


> Where do you buy the tickets? I open the link on their website but it says only ringside members can buy. I thought you could get them now.


Sign up to be a ringside member but select the FREE option so they don't bill you and they'll allow you to buy tickets. There's very few left though. $25 is the most expensive seat available.


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Sign up to be a ringside member but select the FREE option so they don't bill you and they'll allow you to buy tickets. There's very few left though. $25 is the most expensive seat available.


Thanks! I did that but still nothing untill about 5 minutes ago the link worked. Got a seat by the aisle.


----------



## LilOlMe

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Sign up to be a ringside member but select the FREE option so they don't bill you and they'll allow you to buy tickets. There's very few left though. $25 is the most expensive seat available.


Are you absolutely sure about this? I just don't want to be caught in the position of not being able to get good seats because I then have to take the time to buy the ring of honor membership if this isn't true.

I heard that the last ROH/NJPW show in NYC proper sold out within record time.



I ♥ KEMONITO;56839001 said:


> Thanks! I did that but still nothing untill about 5 minutes ago the link worked. Got a seat by the aisle.


Do you remember what the price tiers looked like? Do you know how much it was for maybe a few rows back from front?


----------



## damasta414

LilOlMe said:


> Are you absolutely sure about this? I just don't want to be caught in the position of not being able to get good seats because I then have to take the time to buy the ring of honor membership if this isn't true.
> 
> I heard that the last ROH/NJPW show in NYC proper sold out within record time.
> 
> 
> Do you remember what the price tiers looked like? Do you know how much it was for maybe a few rows back from front?


Front row was $80.


----------



## Corey

LilOlMe said:


> Are you absolutely sure about this? I just don't want to be caught in the position of not being able to get good seats because I then have to take the time to buy the ring of honor membership if this isn't true.
> 
> I heard that the last ROH/NJPW show in NYC proper sold out within record time.
> 
> 
> Do you remember what the price tiers looked like? Do you know how much it was for maybe a few rows back from front?


Well if you sign up for the ringside membership you can do the one month option for $7.99 and cancel it at any point so they don't keep charging you. That will entitle you to get first crack at the best seats when they first become available for the paid members. Typically it's the day after for non-payers (is that a word?).

The link he was trying to go to buy tickets was only visible if you were logged in on ROH's website (which is free).

Tickets for Global Wars ranged from $25-$80 so a couple rows back were probably in the $60 range (my guess at least). Looks like the whole show is sold out already. They should try to run in bigger venues.


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO

LilOlMe said:


> Do you remember what the price tiers looked like? Do you know how much it was for maybe a few rows back from front?


3rd row is what I got and it was $70, second seat from the ramp. I think the furthest back rows were $30. They had GA (bleachers I'm guessing) seats available for $25 when I checked later that were not up before. First time going to ROH and the venue.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Anywhere I can watch some of these winter warrior tours while I wait for the DVD to come out ? Really wanna see Cole/Shelley & Cole/Richards


----------



## Corey

@MarkyWhipwreck I saw the Indianapolis show from downloading it on XWT. That's the only one that's popped up online so far.

-----------------

I'm sure the chances are slim, but how cool would it be if ROH brought in some of the young CMLL talent to Dallas for Supercard of Honor? I feel like guys like Dragon Lee, Kamaitachi, Dorada, Cavernario, or Titan could have the same kind of impact that the Dragon Gate guys did back in '06. The whole ROH/NJPW/CMLL pairings and the location of the show make me feel like it's a small possibility.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> @MarkyWhipwreck I saw the Indianapolis show from downloading it on XWT. That's the only one that's popped up online so far.
> 
> -----------------
> 
> .


Thanks ! I'm gonna try getting that at least


----------



## malek

You can get it from KAT as well.


----------



## USAUSA1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696110633574600704


----------



## Even Flow

I like the new set.


----------



## Corey

Love the new set. Keep pumpin in the money for bigger production!


----------



## amhlilhaus

That set is legit. If they just have a little more light that will be all theproduction values they need. 

Now its just see if they can slowly start to run bigger buildings


----------



## Natecore

A 5 hour tv taping. 5 HOURS!!!!! Oh my it was an incredibly long show. 4 tv episodes and a women of honor vod all in one night. Good crowd but we were flat out dead by the end of the show. The new entrance and lighting rig gave the entire show's production a huge boost but hosting it in a larger 10,000 seat arena kinda ruined that ROH intimacy that makes their shows truly special. No blow away matches but episodes 2 and 3 were really awesome. And ODB vs some chick making her wrestling debut was possibly the worst match in ROH history. Quite embarrassing.

Times they are a changin for our little ROH.


----------



## Corey

Man, I can't wait until this airs on TV. I'm so happy for this company. They should REALLY consider running a bigger venue for a PPV later in the year or for one of the New Japan joint shows in the future. You know they can sell over 1500 tickets just on name value alone for those.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696138951782838272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696138850352152580


----------



## Count Vertigo

Stuff just got legit :clap



Natecore said:


> A 5 hour tv taping. 5 HOURS!!!!! Oh my it was an incredibly long show. 4 tv episodes and a women of honor vod all in one night. Good crowd but we were flat out dead by the end of the show. The new entrance and lighting rig gave the entire show's production a huge boost but hosting it in a larger 10,000 seat arena kinda ruined that ROH intimacy that makes their shows truly special. No blow away matches but episodes 2 and 3 were really awesome. And ODB vs some chick making her wrestling debut was possibly the worst match in ROH history. Quite embarrassing.
> 
> Times they are a changin for our little ROH.


Can you give us some spoilers pretty please  ?


----------



## Corey

Count Vertigo said:


> Can you give us some spoilers pretty please  ?


It took a really long time, but results were just posted: http://www.pwponderings.com/2016/02...arriors-nashville-tv-taping-results-spoilers/

That top prospect winner! Some other quite surprising results, but hey, that makes for good television. (Y)


----------



## dezpool

I really hope Lio Rush impresses during Top Prospect. Saw him live in Toronto for SMASH wrestling and I think he's got so much potential.


----------



## Corey

This one's gonna be interesting.


----------



## bambamgordy

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/670935-christopher-daniels-signs-exclusive-contract-with-ring-of-honor-details-on-why-roh-is-offering-long-term-deals

Pretty interesting on ROH locking up Daniels to an exclusive deal and why ROH has decided to go that direction with some of there stars contracts. Similar deals given to Jay Lethal and Young Bucks.


----------



## Corey

Kind of an odd decision to sign Daniels long term and exclusively. The guy's gonna be 46 next month. 

--------------------

Hell yeah to this though! :mark:


----------



## mobyomen

I was at the Young Bucks vs reDragon vs The Kingdom 3 Way Street Fight live and it was one of the best matches I've ever seen in the ECW arena. 

Sadly, I missed it when it aired on TV and I really wanted to see it again. Anyone know where I can watch it online?


----------



## hgr423

Jay Lethal is going to lose the world title this year.


----------



## The True Believer

Spoiler: TPT '16



I am absolutely thrilled for Lio Rush. Been watching his career closely since his beginnings in MCW along with his then tag team partner, Patrick Clark. He's accomplished so much in so little time and he's only 21. Hope he becomes a big deal in ROH someday. Go get 'em, Rush! Let the Rush of Honor begin!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

hgr423 said:


> Jay Lethal is going to lose the world title this year.


You are very right, the title is coming back home.


----------



## Saintpat

mobyomen said:


> I was at the Young Bucks vs reDragon vs The Kingdom 3 Way Street Fight live and it was one of the best matches I've ever seen in the ECW arena.
> 
> Sadly, I missed it when it aired on TV and I really wanted to see it again. Anyone know where I can watch it online?


1) I'm jealous and I hate you 0

2) I usually DVR ROH since I'm not always around when it airs and then watch it and delete it. That's the only one of recent vintage that I haven't deleted, so I can watch that match again.

3) Should be able to see it on the ROH site: http://www.rohwrestling.com/tv/current

(I still hate you.)


----------



## Saintpat

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> You are very right, the title is coming back home.


BAY BAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leon Knuckles

mobyomen said:


> I was at the Young Bucks vs reDragon vs The Kingdom 3 Way Street Fight live and it was one of the best matches I've ever seen in the ECW arena.
> 
> Sadly, I missed it when it aired on TV and I really wanted to see it again. Anyone know where I can watch it online?


Bookmark these sites:
watchwrestling.to
dx-tv.com


----------



## Corey

So much NEWS! @LilOlMe and @Leon Knuckles get your tickets!

_With stops in Chicago, Dearborn, Toronto, and New York City, the WAR OF THE WARS TOUR is an international collision of the best wrestlers on the planet and you don't want to miss it! Speculation is already rampant that these events WILL sell out! 

The NYC stop of the WAR OF THE WORLDS TOUR, Saturday May 14th at Terminal 5 will be sold exclusively thru Ticketmaster, and go on sale tomorrow Wed, Feb 10th at 10am Est for Ringside Members and Fri, Feb 12th at 10am Est to the general public. Ringside Members will need a pre sale code that they can find by clicking here. 

Tickets for the Dearborn & Toronto stops go on sale this Friday, February 12th at 10am Est for Ringside Members and Monday, February 15th at 10am Est to the general public. These will be sold thru rohwrestling.com. 

The only way to guarantee premium seating and be there live is to become an ROH Ringside Member. An Ringside Membership gives you exclusive access to special ROH content as well as the chance to catch ROH TV online early every Monday! Plus, Ringside Members get discounts on ROH merchandise and access to exclusive pre-orders. To become a Ringside Member today, click HERE!_

--------------------------

Kenny Omega will be at the Philly show on March 12th! Looks like he IS gonna be a regular guy. (Y)

--------------------------










That pretty much guarantees we'll get Roddy/Fish for the TV Title. Great card.


----------



## mobyomen

Saintpat said:


> 1) I'm jealous and I hate you 0
> 
> 2) I usually DVR ROH since I'm not always around when it airs and then watch it and delete it. That's the only one of recent vintage that I haven't deleted, so I can watch that match again.
> 
> 3) Should be able to see it on the ROH site: http://www.rohwrestling.com/tv/current
> 
> (I still hate you.)



I hate you too :cesaro


----------



## Corey

Another PPV match:










And the first match for the tapings:


----------



## dezpool

Omega vs ACH! Brilliant. I'm so glad Omega will be a semi-regular, so many fresh matches for him.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Kenny Omega vs. ACH?










































Yes, please.


----------



## LilOlMe

Corey said:


> So much NEWS! @LilOlMe and @Leon Knuckles get your tickets!


Got 'em. I'm taking over New York, bitches!!!! :mark: I'm gonna get LOS INGOBERNABLES!! to love me!! :mark:

At the Brooklyn show, the hard camera was directed toward the entrance section. Does anyone know if that's true for all tapings? Trying to find out if my seats are the best ever or not. :lol

Also, do you think that the NY show will have entirely different matches than the Chicago PPV? A little disappointing that we're not getting the cream of the crop in terms of matches, but it should still be good, right? They always tape these? I hope it's not a five hour long tv taping. When do we find that out?


----------



## Corey

LilOlMe said:


> Got 'em. I'm taking over New York, bitches!!!! :mark: I'm gonna get LOS INGOBERNABLES!! to love me!! :mark:
> 
> At the Brooklyn show, the hard camera was directed toward the entrance section. Does anyone know if that's true for all tapings? Trying to find out if my seats are the best ever or not. :lol
> 
> Also, do you think that the NY show will have entirely different matches than the Chicago PPV? A little disappointing that we're not getting the cream of the crop in terms of matches, but it should still be good, right? They always tape these? I hope it's not a five hour long tv taping. When do we find that out?


Your show starts at 7 PM, so it's not a TV taping. They typically do those in the early evening or afternoon because they take so long (4 hours or so). All of the War of the Worlds shows (other than Chicago) are gonna be live events for VOD or they may use some matches for the TV show, so you're gonna get big matches. Especially since NYC is the last stop and a Saturday night show. Terminal 5 is a weird venue to watch on TV, but it seems like you'll be RIGHT on top of the action no matter where you are. This is a clip from the last time they were there:


----------



## LilOlMe

Corey said:


> Your show starts at 7 PM, so it's not a TV taping. They typically do those in the early evening or afternoon because they take so long (4 hours or so). All of the War of the Worlds shows (other than Chicago) are gonna be live events for VOD or they may use some matches for the TV show, so you're gonna get big matches. Especially since NYC is the last stop and a Saturday night show. Terminal 5 is a weird venue to watch on TV, but it seems like you'll be RIGHT on top of the action no matter where you are. This is a clip from the last time they were there:
> 
> 7lSb9zIQmgc


You're always helpful. So it looks like the hard camera shoots from where I thought, good. Also, I heard that some pillars obstruct the view for some. I see them, and it shouldn't do that for my seats. Now I just have to hope no tall fucks are in front of me, which always seems to be the case. 

Those balcony views look awesome, and would have saved me some nice money (could've gotten first row in the balcony). I don't know why I didn't think to just go with those, but whatevs, this is the closet I'll have ever been at a wrestling event, so I'm sure it'll be worth it. It'll be an entirely new experience to see them so up close. 

Ok, I was afraid that it'd be like a WWE house show tour where they virtually repeat cards & work in a similar way. So it's not like that at all, since they're taping them, I take it? Awesome. 

Now that I think of it, I do remember looking at the Philly card and it being a lot different than the Brooklyn card.

I do fear that they'll run more tag matches here, 'cause Chicago will get all of the best singles matches. Maybe I'm wrong. 

So glad O'Reilly, Lethal, etc. renewed their contracts. Meltzer said that WWE is interested in Cole, btw. Doesn't surprise me.


----------



## LilOlMe

From Meltzer's latest column:


> ROH signed a television deal with Samurai! TV in Japan. They will have seven airings of the show, between 2/14 and 2/14, to coincide with ROH running sold out show on 2/19 and 2/20 at Korakuen Hall. . The company made the official announcement of May joint shows with New Japan. The 5/8 PPV show will be in Chicago Ridge, IL at the Frontier Fieldhouse. 5/9 will be in Dearborn, MI at the Ford Community & Performing Arts Center. 5/11 will be in Toronto at the Ted Reeve Arena. 5/14 will be in New York at Terminal 5. There is also the chance of adding one more date of New York or Toronto sell out fast enough.


So would adding a second show mean an entirely new card or do you think they'd just run the same show?


----------



## Corey

LilOlMe said:


> So would adding a second show mean an entirely new card or do you think they'd just run the same show?


Entirely new card. ROH never runs the same stuff. They're different from WWE because they don't have a house show touring schedule where the same matches happen for a period of time. They either run a TV taping, a PPV, or the rest of the shows are called VOD/Live Event ones (they just essentially don't take the fancy screens and lighting with them). They're taped and put up for purchase on the website. Sometimes the matches are on a 'road rage' episode of the television show, much like a few were from Field of Honor last year.

As far as another show goes, Baltimore needs some of that New Japan love! Sunday the 15th could totally work.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck




----------



## DGenerationMC

I wonder why we're getting Shelley v Daniels instead of Shelley v Sabin.


----------



## Corey

^^^ Hey, that's my job! :lol (jk dude)

Tag Title match is NO DQ.










@DGenerationMC, keep watching the show when those two are on. Got a sneaky feeling they're gonna be back together real soon.


----------



## malek

DGenerationMC said:


> I wonder why we're getting Shelley v Daniels instead of Shelley v Sabin.


Think that Shelley will be turning heel after this match, with possible MCMG reunion.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I hope with the outcome of the main event it leads to a Cole/Lethal match, those two haven't really had a match in their top tier primes. The last one on one match they had was ASE 5 in 2013 and I feel with how they have evolved they could put on an all time classic.


----------



## Even Flow

Kevin Keenan apparently got fired from ROH according to Meltzer for making advances towards one of the female talent over the weekend. Yet, he's released this statement, saying Delirious is sleeping with said female talent:


> I’d like to address the recent story making the rounds regarding my release from Ring of Honor Wrestling. The story that you read on the internet is always better then the actual truth so let’s give everyone just that.
> 
> For the record in my 15 years in sports entertainment/professional wrestling I have never been involved in an incident and in my 30 years of life I have never been in trouble. Yes, I was fired from ROH. Most of you more then likely didn’t even know I was there. Apparently, the story making the rounds is that I was reprimanded in front of the locker room, ring crew and told to leave. Over the course of the television show airing from Nashville, TN I can be seen in run-ins and pull a parts. So that’s just not true. Let’s start at the beginning.
> 
> After doing a night before load in with the ring crew and setting up the ring a bunch of us headed down to Broadway. Myself and one of the other crew guys stopped in Tootsie’s. Having a few beers and taking in the live music. We decided to move on to another place. While walking down Broadway we run into a bunch of the guys and girls. One of the girls gave me a hug and I exchanged hello’s with a few others. I spot Mandy Leon and smack her on the butt (Yes, that’s true. It did happen). She turns around and gives me a joking around shove to the chest and I laugh and we even have a very brief conversation right after. Mandy is someone I have known for a while and has always been a very sweet girl to me. We would send some texts. Send some Snap Chats. Chat when were on the same shows etc. I spot Delirious (Hunter) standing right there. I shake his hand and say hello and we all go our separate ways. About 30 minutes later I get a text message from an ROH official stating “please tell me you didn’t mess up. Just tell me that”. My text back said “I know it was stupid. I shouldn’t have done it. How do I fix it?”. The response I got was “idk dude. fix it”. It’s starting to get to me after this that Hunter is extremely upset. I realize there is nothing else good coming from this night and I cab it back to the hotel for bed.
> 
> Next morning 11am is call time for the crew at the building. I go about my normal duties and I wait for Hunter to arrive. I spot him. I get him by himself for a second and say “Hey, before you get super busy. Can I just have two minutes of your time?” his response was “Yeah. I actually wanted two minutes with you.” I proceed to explain to him that I apologize for last night. That’s not how I act or carry myself as a professional and even though he doesn’t know me all that well he has my word nothing like that will happen again. After a few back and forth things between the two of us he says to me “Alright, go and do your thing tonight and we can talk later”. To me that means go do your ring duties and work your matches and we’ll continue this later. I go and seek out The female talent and we speak for about 10 minutes. I apologize and we talk. She lets me know that she’s never known me to be that way and I’ve always been really cool. I explain to her I’m really not and it will never happen again. Said ROH official walks by me and says “Mandy said you guys talked and all is cool”. There was a point in time where we didn’t know what time Todd Sinclair would get there as Boston had a foot of snow dumped on them and he was delayed. So he sent assignments over the phone. At this point I had matches on the show. Todd gets there about 90 minutes before showtime. Says hello to me but lets me know at the same time “Hey, Hunter said there are no matches for you tonight but there are run-ins and pull a parts”. I said “OK not a problem”. I knew right there it was a wrap. So throughout the night on each of the television episodes I do the pull a parts and run-ins as stated above. Show ends I go out and do my ring duties and we’re almost loaded up in the truck and I get word that Hunter wants to see me. Its about 1:30am at the point. He says “I’m not using you anymore. No one feels comfortable. I don’t stop using people they stop using themselves.” I kept it professional and said “OK, thank you for the opportunity”. I extended my hand. He shakes it and I booked a flight home and went to the airport.
> 
> While in the airport I run into some people who are killing time before their flight. I tell them the story and their faces just about hit the floor. It was then I was informed that they had just found out at the show that Hunter is sleeping with The female talent in question. I get the same news from a few other people in speaking with some others after I had got home. In 2016 politically correct sports entertainment/professional wrestling what is more of a Human Resources issue to a parent company that is traded on the NASDAQ stock exchange? Me joking around with a girl outside a bar who I’ve known for a few years with zero intention of harming or disrespecting? Or the 37 year old Booker/Dojo Trainer/”Boss” sleeping with the 23 year old female talent? The answer is quite simple.
> 
> In a nutshell my services to Ring of Honor Wrestling are no longer needed because the guy who writes the show is sleeping with the female talent got jealous and wanted to flex some power. If this was the decision made on me who knows what other decisions are being made now or in the future based off the same subject. If I was the office of SBG, INC I would most certainly take a look into this. I am speaking as someone who does not want to come back to Ring of Honor. I was fine before them I’ll be fine after them. I am speaking as someone with a great reputation for 15 years in this business and making sure that the truth is there and my name isn’t tarnished. I’ve admitted wrong doing. I spoke to the parties involved and ultimately was released because I didn’t know the personal life of Hunter. This is what happens when you to keep things under wraps.
> 
> In my opinion, he very much over reacted and I’m pretty sure most would agree. Over reaction and making business decisions based on a young female talent that you ar e sleeping with are not qualities of a leader.
> 
> All My Best & Kind Regards,
> 
> Kevin Keenan


----------



## DGenerationMC

fpalm ROH really doesn't need this shit, seems beneath them.

Anyways, here's a link to Rolling Stone's latest article on ROH: http://www.rollingstone.com/sports/features/ring-of-honors-declaration-of-independence-20160211?page=3


----------



## Even Flow

Nice article there by Rolling Stone.


----------



## USAUSA1

That guy straight up snitch. SMH


----------



## Vårmakos

Hilarious that a guy who admits to slapping a woman on the ass unsolicited is trying to make himself out to be a victim.


----------



## Corey

YEAH!


----------



## Count Vertigo

Vårmakos said:


> Hilarious that a guy who admits to slapping a woman on the ass unsolicited is trying to make himself out to be a victim.


I think the loser is actually telling the truth :lol










Not blaming him tho :draper2


----------



## Corey

Yeah forreal, if Delirious is sleeping with Mandy, that's a win. She's so cute.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Thanks to the guys that recommened XWT for me to check out the winter warriors tour. I got to see the Indy one and Cole/Shelley was awesome, Cole worked the leg perfectly and Shelley's out-heeling the heel was interesting haha. Glad I got to check that out, around **** for me.


----------



## Even Flow

Corey said:


> YEAH!


Kill him, Kenny.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Corey said:


> YEAH!


----------



## Corey

Adam Cole has been pulled from the Honor Rising: Japan shows due to personal/family issues.  

His replacement is Frankie Kazarian. Moose & Dalton Castle were added as well, who will both be making their Japanese debuts. Match announcements coming soon.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> Adam Cole has been pulled from the Honor Rising: Japan shows due to personal/family issues.


----------



## 3MB4Life

Only just got round to watching last week's episode and seriously, who the fuck put Ortiz over St Giovanni? Seriously, tell that kid to muscle up a bit and stick a loud-mouthed guido gimmick on him or something like that and it's money. Ortiz looked like some cheap Bam Bam Bigelow impersonator who couldn't go off the top rope because he was more gassed than Roman Reigns. Someone needs to keep Giovanni on the books, kid has potential.

And on the subject of Keenan, if he isn't lying, can I get Delirious' home address cause I need to go give someone a high-five.


----------



## amhlilhaus

Mandy doing delerious?

Wow, shes g


----------



## amhlilhaus

Wow shes getting the sexual relations power angle experience.

When she gets to wwe, she will bag a top guy quick.

Good for her, make that career girl


----------



## hgr423

I hope Adam Cole's personal issue is resolved soon, but why even try to float that Cole could be replaced with Kazarian!! What a joke.


----------



## Beatles123

Heard about ROH getting a bigger budget, is it true?


----------



## Corey

Beatles123 said:


> Heard about ROH getting a bigger budget, is it true?


I guess so, somewhat I guess. They used a bigger and brighter ring setup for their last set of tapings in Nashville, shown here:


----------



## USAUSA1

I love Jason Kincaid, don't know Lio Rush.


----------



## amhlilhaus

Missed a few weeks. Watching tonight i realized that, like lucha underground, roh does a great job of making their guys look good in losing. 

Roh is a great wrestling compsny. Cant wait to see their new setup.


----------



## Corey

Really breezy episode tonight. Lio Rush & Jason Kincaid had the best first round match from the TPT, Silas & Bruiser vs. Coleman & Ferrara was a blast, and Bucks vs. ACH & Sydal was the same. Good segment with Adam Page too. Just skip whatever the hell that Mark Briscoe match was.


----------



## LaMelo

I see some new names. I'm going to have to check them out again.


----------



## amhlilhaus

Mark briscoe had a basic squash. It was so unusual because of it being rare


----------



## Count Vertigo

The Adam Page push has finally started :mark:

Damn, watching him grow from this:









to this:









was fucking amazing :banderas

If I had to pick one thing I love about ROH it would be how they can build any unknown with hidden potential to a future fucking star.


----------



## Corey

GUYS. The Honor Rising cards were just released and they look INCREDIBLE!!! :mark:

---------------------

*Honor Rising – February 19*

Jushin “Thunder” Liger & Matt Sydal vs. Dalton Castle & Ryusuke Taguchi

Delirious vs. Gedo

Frankie Kazarian vs. KUSHIDA

Tomoaki Honma, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Moose & Michael Elgin vs. Cody Hall, Yujiro Takahashi, Tama Tonga & Bad Luck Fale

Katsuyori Shibata, Bobby Fish & Kyle O’Reilly vs. The Young Bucks & Kenny Omega

The Briscoes vs. Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson

Tetsuya Naito & Jay Lethal vs. YOSHI-HASHI & Kazuchika Okada

*(ROH World Television Championship)* Roderick Strong (c) vs. Tomohiro Ishii

---------------------

*Honor Rising – February 20*

David Finlay vs. Jay White

Jushin “Thunder” Liger & Matt Sydal vs. Gedo & Delirious

Dalton Castle vs. Frankie Kazarian

Hirooki Goto, Katsuyori Shibata, Bobby Fish & Kyle O’Reilly vs. Tama Tonga, Bad Luck Fale, Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson

KUSHIDA & Moose vs. Tetsuya Naito & BUSHI

Hiroshi Tanahashi, Michael Elgin & Roderick Strong vs. YOSHI-HASHI, Tomohiro Ishii & Kazuchika Okada

*(NEVER Openweight 6-Man Tag Team Championship)* Toru Yano & The Briscoes (c) vs. Kenny Omega & The Young Bucks

*(ROH World Championship)* Jay Lethal (c) vs. Tomoaki Honma

---------------------

There's just... so many good looking matchups there :lenny


----------



## 3MB4Life

Count Vertigo said:


> The Adam Page push has finally started :mark:
> 
> Damn, watching him grow from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was fucking amazing :banderas
> 
> If I had to pick one thing I love about ROH it would be how they can build any unknown with hidden potential to a future fucking star.


Been an advocate of Page for a while now and if anyone saw any of his stuff in PWX alongside Corey Hollis, they saw a guy who could be a world champ. And that match he had with Jay Briscoe last year, that got a lot of people to see the potential in Adam Page. This is someone I can see being a world champ in the next five years. And I definitely agree, ROH is so good at building guys. It really is their strong suit. You look at all the guys who came through ROH and became massive, Bryan, Briscoe, Punk, Low Ki, Daniels, Joe, Styles, Kendrick, London, Generico, Steen, Cole, Sydal, Homicide, Aries, Castagnoli, Black, Shelley, how many had a name before ROH picked them up. And look at the current roster, Page, Castle, Ferrara, ACH, Moose, Alexander, Dijak, O'Reilly, Cheeseburger, the future is bright in ROH and I think it always will be.


----------



## Corey

We all saw this one coming. Just wish it was a 2 out of 3 falls match.


----------



## USAUSA1

Bobby Fish looking like Chris Masters


----------



## Corey

Hot damn, how bout this first time matchup!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> Hot damn, how bout this first time matchup!











MOTYC written all over it.


----------



## Corey

Three new dates added this year as ROH continues to scour the globe:

*CONQUEST TOUR*

Saturday, April 23rd, 2016
San Antonio Shrine Auditorium
San Antonio, TX
7:30pm Bell Time

Saturday, April 30th, 2016
Civic Center
West Warwick, RI
7:30pm Bell Time

*ROAD TO BITW ’16*

Sunday, June 12th, 2016
Turner Hall Ballroom
Milwaukee, WI
7pm Bell Time

Tickets to these Ring of Honor events go on sale Wednesday, February 17th at 10 AM for RINGSIDE MEMBERS and Friday, February 19th at 10 AM for the general public.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

TORONTO WAR OF THE WORLDS ON SALE - 1ST AND 2ND ROW ARE GONE :cry

Anyone wanna go? I promise I'm cool. :reigns2


----------



## Corey

Good backstory to the match, but I can't be bothered to watch Whitmer wrestle unless it's in some kind of hardcore match. Hopefully this one's quick.










And here's a sneak peek of ROH's new lighting and entrance setup, which will start airing this weekend!


----------



## Leon Knuckles

MANDY SACS BF LOOKS LIKE BJ WHITMER :rollins4


----------



## Leon Knuckles

I am loving the Dalton Castle - Silas Young rivalry. :mark:


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Holy shit, Lio Rush has a crazy/cool finisher! :mark:










I think it's called Rush Hour. :done

Adam Page face turn outta nowhere! I did not see it coming.

I love Mark Briscoe in singles matches. He is underrated.

The main event was sick. Sydal is the real MVP. :durant

14th Anni is looking nice! :mark:


----------



## dezpool

Lio Rush is really a rising star in my eyes. He's been killing it in CZW. It was a pleasure seeing him live in Toronto recently.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

dezpool said:


> Lio Rush is really a rising star in my eyes. He's been killing it in CZW. It was a pleasure seeing him live in Toronto recently.


What promotion came to Toronto recently?


----------



## Corey

Leon Knuckles said:


> What promotion came to Toronto recently?


SMASH vs. CZW happened in Toronto on January 16th. Lio Rush wrestled Kevin Bennett. Gargano vs. Callihan was the main event.

I'm somewhat assuming that's the show he's talking about.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

OH HOT DAMN I MISSED IT. :cry


----------



## Mysteriobiceps

I just started to watch ROH. Watched the 2 newest episodes but I was wondering where is the champion Jay Lethal :grin2: He is the main reason I decided to check out ROH. I know the show is one hour long so not every talent gets to showcase every week but two weeks straight without the champion. Is he in Japan?


----------



## Corey

Mysteriobiceps said:


> I just started to watch ROH. Watched the 2 newest episodes but I was wondering where is the champion Jay Lethal :grin2: He is the main reason I decided to check out ROH. I know the show is one hour long so not every talent gets to showcase every week but two weeks straight without the champion. Is he in Japan?


You quite literally just missed him.  He was on the episode three weeks ago in the main event (Cole & Lethal vs. reDRagon) and the week before that he was involved in a segment announcing the main event for the Anniversary Show. 

He won't be on this week's show I don't think (Roddy defends the TV Title and Bucks vs. ACH & Shelley), so maybe the week after.


----------



## dezpool

Leon Knuckles said:


> OH HOT DAMN I MISSED IT. :cry


If you are in the Toronto area, SMASH Wrestling runs shows every month.


----------



## dezpool

Corey said:


> SMASH vs. CZW happened in Toronto on January 16th. Lio Rush wrestled Kevin Bennett. Gargano vs. Callihan was the main event.
> 
> I'm somewhat assuming that's the show he's talking about.


Yeah dude, you're 100% right. Really fun show by the way, had a great time.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Mysteriobiceps said:


> I just started to watch ROH. Watched the 2 newest episodes but I was wondering where is the champion Jay Lethal :grin2: He is the main reason I decided to check out ROH. I know the show is one hour long so not every talent gets to showcase every week but two weeks straight without the champion. Is he in Japan?


Each taping is 4 shows, so you can adjust accordingly.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

dezpool said:


> If you are in the Toronto area, SMASH Wrestling runs shows every month.


I went to SMASH when Pentagon vs Drago was supposed to happen but they had visa issues. They booked Angelico vs Jack Evans instead and it was awesome. It was my first and only SMASH event. I already shelled out 70 bucks for ROH WAR OF THE WORLDS so I don't think I should be spending more money on SMASH. Hit me up when big names are scheduled to appear.


----------



## dezpool

Corey said:


> SMASH vs. CZW happened in Toronto on January 16th. Lio Rush wrestled Kevin Bennett. Gargano vs. Callihan was the main event.
> 
> I'm somewhat assuming that's the show he's talking about.





Leon Knuckles said:


> I went to SMASH when Pentagon vs Drago was supposed to happen but they had visa issues. They booked Angelico vs Jack Evans instead and it was awesome. It was my first and only SMASH event. I already shelled out 70 bucks for ROH WAR OF THE WORLDS so I don't think I should be spending more money on SMASH. Hit me up when big names are scheduled to appear.


Cool, will do. Enjoy ROH, might try to make it out for that myself.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Leon Knuckles said:


> I went to SMASH when Pentagon vs Drago was supposed to happen but they had visa issues. They booked Angelico vs Jack Evans instead and it was awesome. It was my first and only SMASH event. I already shelled out 70 bucks for ROH WAR OF THE WORLDS so I don't think I should be spending more money on SMASH. Hit me up when big names are scheduled to appear.


Make sure when you go to WOTW you start as many Adam Cole chants as possible hahaha


----------



## Corey

Leon Knuckles said:


> I went to SMASH when Pentagon vs Drago was supposed to happen but they had visa issues. They booked Angelico vs Jack Evans instead and it was awesome. It was my first and only SMASH event. I already shelled out 70 bucks for ROH WAR OF THE WORLDS so I don't think I should be spending more money on SMASH. Hit me up when big names are scheduled to appear.





dezpool said:


> Cool, will do. Enjoy ROH, might try to make it out for that myself.


Checked up on SMASH myself and they actually have a show tomorrow night.  Going to that one, dezpool? Looks like a damn good card.

https://www.facebook.com/events/1514449732219033/

_The stage is set for Canada's biggest tag team tournament of the year, featuring special guest Every Time I Die's Andy Williams!

First round matches include:
- Chris Hero & Eddie Edwards vs The Overdogs
- Well Oiled Machines vs The Fraternity
- Tyson N Tornado vs Tabarnak De Team
- Super Smash Bros. vs Team Rockstar Pro

Also in action we have Candice LeRae vs Franky The Mobster, and the Smash Wrestling Champion Johnny Gargano will defend vs Mike Bailey!_


----------



## Leon Knuckles

I like Super Smash Bros. :mark:


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Who else is watching Honor Rising right now?*


----------



## LaMelo

That was a crazy move the top prospect hit!


----------



## dezpool

Corey said:


> Checked up on SMASH myself and they actually have a show tomorrow night.  Going to that one, dezpool? Looks like a damn good card.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/events/1514449732219033/
> 
> _The stage is set for Canada's biggest tag team tournament of the year, featuring special guest Every Time I Die's Andy Williams!
> 
> First round matches include:
> - Chris Hero & Eddie Edwards vs The Overdogs
> - Well Oiled Machines vs The Fraternity
> - Tyson N Tornado vs Tabarnak De Team
> - Super Smash Bros. vs Team Rockstar Pro
> 
> Also in action we have Candice LeRae vs Franky The Mobster, and the Smash Wrestling Champion Johnny Gargano will defend vs Mike Bailey!_


Oh yeah, I'll be there! Me and my cousin try to make it out as often as we can. Appreciate you asking. I'm pretty excited for Gargano vs Bailey.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Wow !


----------



## Count Vertigo

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Wow !


Ugh, hopefully Roddy or someone else like Silas/Cedric gets it back quick, really not interested in a Ishii title reign, the guy bores me to death.


----------



## Corey

Count Vertigo said:


> Ugh, hopefully Roddy or someone else like Silas/Cedric gets it back quick,* really not interested in a Ishii title reign, the guy bores me to death.*


:Out


----------



## Even Flow

Is Ishii coming in for the 14th Anniversary show?

If he is, then I see them giving the title back to Roddy then. I see Ishii being a transitional champ.


----------



## Corey

Even Flow said:


> Is Ishii coming in for the 14th Anniversary show?
> 
> If he is, then I see them giving the title back to Roddy then. I see Ishii being a transitional champ.


Lemme just plug my own thread here. 
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other...4th-anniversary-ppv-thread-february-26th.html

That's what makes it interesting. Not sure what they'll do with the Goto/Ishii and Roddy/Fish matches for the PPV, but I'm certainly curious. Ishii could always successfully defend it against Goto and lose it to someone (Roddy?) at the TV tapings the next night.

OR he could hold on to it all the way through the joint shows in May.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Maybe Roddy can just get it back at Honor Rising tonight by cashing in his rematch ?


----------



## Leon Knuckles

A NON ROH WRESTLER WINNING THE ROH TV TITLE! :drose


----------



## Corey

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Maybe Roddy can just get it back at Honor Rising tonight by cashing in his rematch ?


I don't think they'll do it so soon since there's already two title matches on tomorrow's show, but they're going against each other in a 6-man so I guess it's not _entirely_ out of the question to pull them out and have a regular tag (Tanahashi/Elgin vs. Okada/Yoshi-Hashi). I'd rather them have some heated exchanges in their match which helps build on a rematch they can either book for the Vegas tapings or somewhere down the line on PPV maybe (Global Wars).


----------



## Hencheman_21

Got to watch a lil ROH for first time in weeks, turned on for like last 15 minutes and what do I see but my boy Alex Shelley coming down to the ring. Sometimes life is good. Fun match. Loved having him and Daniels feuding. Plus the after match attack and Sabin refusing to beat on him. Not sure if that is a tease of a MCMG reunion or just setting up for Sabin to attack Shelley in his match with Daniels.

My work schedule has been all crazy lately but one effect is I am off next Saturday which is rare and then I see that is when ROH is doing their PPV. YES!!!!!


----------



## Corey

Honor Rising Night One was pretty much a two match card. The other stuff was either mildly fun, skippable, or awkward. I was particularly disappointed with Briscoes vs. Gallows & Anderson. 8 minutes is just not enough time. Oh well.

Omega & The Young Bucks vs. Shibata & reDRagon - *** 1/2
Strong vs. Ishii - *** 3/4



Hencheman_21 said:


> My work schedule has been all crazy lately but one effect is I am off next Saturday which is rare and then I see that is when ROH is doing their PPV. YES!!!!!


I hate to rain on your parade, but the PPV is actually on Friday night...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Good episode of ROH this week, probably the one I've enjoyed the most since RD v. Cole/Lethal

- The Cole/Lethal/O'Reilly segment was the highlight of the night. It came across really well and although I love Kyle you can tell the money is between Cole & Lethal atm.

- The new set is freaking awesome, it looks so legit. Makes all the wrestler's look like stars.

- BJ Whitmer was looking ripped in his squash match best shape he's been in, in awhile and he's really helping Page shine.

- The main event was fun, you can tell they're building to a MCMG reunion as Sabin didn't attack Shelley when he had the chance, I could see Sabin screwing Daniels at the 14th anniversary.

- On a final note, they need to redo the belt or something because the gold has serverly worn off. It looked silver almost tonight and that's no good.


----------



## Corey

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> - On a final note, they need to redo the belt or something because the gold has serverly worn off. It looked silver almost tonight and that's no good.


Been noticing that for a while myself. The belt looks more like a bronze these days. They should consider remaking the TV Title too because it's really small.  Tag Titles are legitimately one of the best in the business though. Fantastic.

I thought the old TV Title was really cool and unique.










Show's about to start for me. Can't wait to see the new setup!


----------



## malek

> - The main event was fun, you can tell they're building to a MCMG reunion as Sabin didn't attack Shelley when he had the chance, I could see Sabin screwing Daniels at the 14th anniversary.


I would say that they are teasing it bit too much, to be honest. I can see them doing the twist with Shelley screwing Sabin, and joining Embassy.


----------



## Hencheman_21

Corey said:


> Honor Rising Night One was pretty much a two match card. The other stuff was either mildly fun, skippable, or awkward. I was particularly disappointed with Briscoes vs. Gallows & Anderson. 8 minutes is just not enough time. Oh well.
> 
> Omega & The Young Bucks vs. Shibata & reDRagon - *** 1/2
> Strong vs. Ishii - *** 3/4
> 
> 
> I hate to rain on your parade, but the PPV is actually on Friday night...


DAMN. See that is what I thought since they had been doing them on Friday lately but I swear it was advertised for Saturday last night. Eh maybe I just read it wrong. My brain may have been trying to make it say Saturday so I could enjoy it lol.


----------



## hgr423

Corey said:


> Honor Rising Night One was pretty much a two match card. The other stuff was either mildly fun, skippable, or awkward. I was particularly disappointed with Briscoes vs. Gallows & Anderson. 8 minutes is just not enough time. Oh well.
> 
> Omega & The Young Bucks vs. Shibata & reDRagon - *** 1/2
> Strong vs. Ishii - *** 3/4


I saw the same two matches and was a bit underwhelmed. I thought the 6 man tag was *** and the TV title match was about ***1/2. A couple of years ago ReDragon vs Bucks was fresh but now it seems rote.

Is anything from night 2 worth watching?


----------



## Corey

hgr423 said:


> I saw the same two matches and was a bit underwhelmed. I thought the 6 man tag was *** and the TV title match was about ***1/2. A couple of years ago ReDragon vs Bucks was fresh but now it seems rote.
> 
> Is anything from night 2 worth watching?


I think the 6-man worked so well because everyone had chemistry with each other. Was a lot of fun imo. Haven't seen Night 2 yet but I'll post some stars when I do. Heard good things about the NEVER 6-man title match. Everything else seems 50/50.


----------



## sXeMope

I don't follow ROH closely but I watched a few episodes in the last couple days and I've liked it a lot. Roddy/Masada was great and Masada showed that he isn't just a hack and slash CZW guy. Gresham/Roddy was good too. The money they put into the production looks great. The product looks much more high-end now. I didn't even think it looked that bad before but the upgrades look great. I wonder if they're planning to put more into ROH and maybe make it a real competition for TNA?


----------



## dezpool

Oh man, I'm so happy to see Jonathan Gresham in ROH fighting Roddy! Gresham is so underrated.


----------



## Corey

sXeMope said:


> I don't follow ROH closely but I watched a few episodes in the last couple days and I've liked it a lot. Roddy/Masada was great and Masada showed that he isn't just a hack and slash CZW guy. Gresham/Roddy was good too. The money they put into the production looks great. The product looks much more high-end now. I didn't even think it looked that bad before but the upgrades look great. I wonder if they're planning to put more into ROH and maybe make it a real competition for TNA?


Yeah, Roddy/Gresham was rock solid, but that finish was just way too abrupt and wasn't received well by the crowd. The Roddy vs. The World challenges have been a fun addition to the show. Hope you continue to watch!

At this point, I think ROH is more profitable than TNA. :lol


----------



## MTheBehemoth

sXeMope said:


> I don't follow ROH closely but I watched a few episodes in the last couple days and I've liked it a lot. Roddy/Masada was great and Masada showed that he isn't just a hack and slash CZW guy. Gresham/Roddy was good too. The money they put into the production looks great. The product looks much more high-end now. I didn't even think it looked that bad before but the upgrades look great. I wonder if they're planning to put more into ROH and maybe make it a real competition for TNA?


Triple H will ass-rape them both.

Also, that show in Nashville did 675 (out of 9000). Down alomost 50% from their last show in Nashville.


----------



## Corey

MTheBehemoth said:


> Triple H will ass-rape them both.
> 
> *Also, that show in Nashville did 675* (out of 9000). Down alomost 50% from their last show in Nashville.


Still looked good on camera. :shrug

The being down 50% number is not true at all though. They never say that Nashville draws more than 900 people.

Hope they keep trying to run those bigger venues for the PPVs or joint shows with New Japan. I've been clamoring for them to use raised seating for ages now.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Corey said:


> Still looked good on camera. :shrug
> 
> The being down 50% number is not true at all though. They never say that Nashville draws more than 900 people.
> 
> Hope they keep trying to run those bigger venues for the PPVs or joint shows with New Japan. I've been clamoring for them to use raised seating for ages now.


Are you sure? I'm almost certain the previous show (in that TNA Asylum arena) did a 1100-1200 (sold out) number for them.


----------



## Corey

MTheBehemoth said:


> Are you sure? I'm almost certain the previous show (in that TNA Asylum arena) did a 1100-1200 (sold out) number for them.


No sir. The numbers in Nashville have been steadily falling for the past year. They did 900 one year ago and since then it's went down to 800, 700 (tha's the one you're talking about from November) and now I guess 675 in the new venue. They've all been TV tapings I think or maybe one house show thrown in.



Voices of Wrestling said:


> ROH went to Nashville three times. A TV taping on January 3 drew 900 without any of the three. A house show on June 6 drew 800, also without any of the three. And a TV taping with the Bucks (no Styles) continued the fall, to 700.


And here: http://www.rohworld.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=4348

One of the guys who posts in here actually goes to the shows. Is it you @Natecore?


----------



## Natecore

Corey said:


> No sir. The numbers in Nashville have been steadily falling for the past year. They did 900 one year ago and since then it's went down to 800, 700 (tha's the one you're talking about from November) and now I guess 675 in the new venue. They've all been TV tapings I think or maybe one house show thrown in.
> 
> 
> 
> And here: http://www.rohworld.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=4348
> 
> One of the guys who posts in here actually goes to the shows. Is it you @Natecore?


It's me. I've been to every Nashville show over the last 2 years (6 total if I'm counting correctly: 4 tvs, 1 house and 1 PPV BITW 2014). The general trend is every show has drawn less than the previous with approximately the same numbers being reported. The November 2015 show easily drawing the least. I thought the recent show was the one to break the trend and probably had about 800-900, but it was really difficult to tell with a larger arena mostly blocked off.


----------



## Corey

Hencheman_21 said:


> DAMN. See that is what I thought since they had been doing them on Friday lately but I swear it was advertised for Saturday last night. Eh maybe I just read it wrong. My brain may have been trying to make it say Saturday so I could enjoy it lol.


You actually weren't wrong. They made a mistake on the graphic they ran during the promotion on this week's show. Not good!


----------



## sXeMope

MTheBehemoth said:


> Triple H will ass-rape them both.
> 
> Also, that show in Nashville did 675 (out of 9000). Down alomost 50% from their last show in Nashville.


From the perspective of TV ratings, or signing all the top talents with no real plans for most of them? Either way you're probably right. Sucks that WWE can't realize that more variety means a better industry overall.


----------



## Hencheman_21

Corey said:


> You actually weren't wrong. They made a mistake on the graphic they ran during the promotion on this week's show. Not good!


Wow thank you!!! Good to know I am not going crazy. Well ok I am but not because of this. I DID see them post Saturday lol. 

Yea I wonder how many people like me who are fans but not able to keep up good with them right now saw that and go to look for it Saturday. Fairly big mistake. Would not have been as bad if they advertised it a day earlier as people would not see it but with some research would learn it was the next day.


----------



## Count Vertigo

Why the fuck was there a fucking cauliflower in one of the corners during the BJ Whitmer squash :lmao?

Fun episode anyway, new set looks great.










:banderas


----------



## sXeMope

Count Vertigo said:


> Why the fuck was there a fucking cauliflower in one of the corners during the BJ Whitmer squash :lmao?
> 
> Fun episode anyway, new set looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banderas


It had something to do with the gimmick his opponent had.


----------



## El Dandy

Goto is getting a mystery opponent!


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Bobby Fish taking the title off Ishii? And then defending against Strong in a 1on1 bout? :drose


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The Elite will also be defending the 6 man straps they won from The Briscoes and Yano.


----------



## hgr423

Love the couliflower gimmick. That's one thing Bryan Danielson never brought to the table.


----------



## Corey

I see videos like this and it makes me think that Lethal should NEVER lose the title.






And don't forget I made a thread guys! http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other...4th-anniversary-ppv-thread-february-26th.html


----------



## Corey

Oh damn! This could be great.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Cole tweeted my sig after I tweeted him !


----------



## Corey

FIGHT WITHOUT HONOR ON TV!!! :mark:




























This is all on top of Omega/ACH, Lethal/Goto, and RPG Vice challenging for the ROH Tag Titles!


----------



## DGenerationMC

Had to sign up on ROH's website to catch the latest episode but I have to say that their new set looks fantastic! They got smoke and a little podium in the middle of the stage. Very proud to see the company is making some upgrades.


----------



## The Traditionalist

*ROH Top Prospect Torunament: Jason Kincaid*

I haven't been interested in any of the other participants in the ROH Top Prospect Tournament, but did anyone else notice Jason Kincaid? His matchup v Lio Rush was amazing! His impressive performance started with a swinging kneck breaker after hopping the top ropes from the ring apron. He used a Gory stretch on Rush and even deployed the dreaded eye poke. You got to love a guy who will go to those levels for a win. :grin2: Kincaid's coast-to-coast drop kick from the top rope was phenomenal! I don't even know what you'd call that over-the-top RKO after a suicide dive through the middle ropes. (Y) A great introduction and a match that shouldn't be missed, imho.


----------



## dezpool

*Re: ROH Top Prospect Torunament: Jason Kincaid*



The Traditionalist said:


> I haven't been interested in any of the other participants in the ROH Top Prospect Tournament, but did anyone else notice Jason Kincaid? His matchup v Lio Rush was amazing! His impressive performance started with a swinging kneck breaker after hopping the top ropes from the ring apron. He used a Gory stretch on Rush and even deployed the dreaded eye poke. You got to love a guy who will go to those levels for a win. :grin2: Kincaid's coast-to-coast drop kick from the top rope was phenomenal! I don't even know what you'd call that over-the-top RKO after a suicide dive through the middle ropes. (Y) A great introduction and a match that shouldn't be missed, imho.


Jason Kincaid was really impressive! He and Lio Rush will hopefully be mainstays in the company. Very bright future for both of them. That neckbreaker/diamond dust dive to the outside blew my mind.


----------



## Corey

Night 2 of Honor Rising was a better show overall and much easier to watch imo. The crowd was red hot and it seemed like there were more people there too.

Shibata, Goto, & reDRagon vs. Anderson, Gallows, Tonga, & Fale - *** 1/4
Tanahashi, Elgin, & Strong vs. Okada, Ishii, & Yoshi-Hashi - *** 1/4
NEVER 6-Man Titles: Yano & Briscoes (c) vs. Omega & Young Bucks - *** 1/4 lmao There should've been at least 12 DQs in this match)
ROH Title: Lethal (c) vs. Honma - *** 1/2 (really enjoyed this and the finish was surprising in a cool way)

Now that I'm all caught up, 14th Anniversary time!!!


----------



## BarackYoMama

*Truth Martini injured, maybe worse at ROH Taping.*

I don't see any story to post with it, but it's on twitter with people from the show reporting it.

Feel free to remove the picture if it's in poor taste.











One person said they used the time keepers table as a stretcher. 

Hoping it's nothing...


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Truth Martini injured, maybe worse at ROH Taping.*

Here's hoping it's all a work.


----------



## BarackYoMama

*Re: Truth Martini injured, maybe worse at ROH Taping.*



> Voices of Wrestling
> ‏@voiceswrestling
> FWIW, someone in the building is telling us that the Truth injury was an angle.



Hopefully this is true. I'm keeping up with this story right now until it's for sure it was just n angle.


----------



## El Dandy

*Re: Truth Martini injured, maybe worse at ROH Taping.*

Should ban the Truth-a-roonie imo just way too dangerous and not safe


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Ehh episode of ROH tonight.

Only really wanna talk about Cole/Sydal and Sydal going over clean as a whistle ? What's going on here, what is Delirious doing ? It was a really good match for the time given though


----------



## amhlilhaus

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Ehh episode of ROH tonight.
> 
> Only really wanna talk about Cole/Sydal and Sydal going over clean as a whistle ? What's going on here, what is Delirious doing ? It was a really good match for the time given though


Delerious too busy boning mandy leon


----------



## amhlilhaus

Truth martini is a throwback manager type. Wish there were more like him


----------



## XxTalonxX

*Re: Truth Martini injured, maybe worse at ROH Taping.*

I do know that he had been severely injured before, but I don't know how bad this injury is, but here's an article about why he became a manager
http://rohworld.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=973


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Truth Martini injured, maybe worse at ROH Taping.*

I hope this is just a work. That pic does make me nervous for him.


----------



## Corey

Oh what the fuck, my local station is airing last week's episode again! :cuss:


----------



## BarackYoMama

*Re: Truth Martini injured, maybe worse at ROH Taping.*

Now they are saying it's a work and stuff. So I guess it's all good.

Guess y'all can close this now.


----------



## Lazyking

Delirous and Mandy... lucky lizard.


----------



## spikingspud

*Re: Truth Martini injured, maybe worse at ROH Taping.*

Relief to hear it was a work, would never wish to be in a crowd and see a wrestler or valet/manager getting seriously injured, that business is their livelihood & their passion without it they are lost in life.


----------



## Stetho

*Re: Truth Martini injured, maybe worse at ROH Taping.*

No work should be like this, really poor taste.


----------



## Even Flow

Truth being laid out was easily a work if you read the TV taping spoilers, as


Spoiler



Donovan Dijak is back alongside Prince Nana


----------



## Even Flow

Here's the full tv taping spoilers from last night:



Spoiler



Ring Of Honor taped four episodes tonight in Las Vegas. It looks like these will start airing in two weeks.

Announced as an Internet Exclusive match: Brian Kendrick Def. Will Ferrara with a rollup.

TV Week 1

ROH TV Title Match: Started as BJ Whitmer V. Tomohiro Ishii, but befoee the match Veda Scott paid Whitmer to leave and allow Cedric Alexander to take his place. Ishii defeated Alexander with a brainbuster.

The Addiction had a promo saying Chris Sabin should apologize for turning on them, said it doesnt matter what generation they are from, they are Generation Killers. Sabin and Alex Shelley come out and run off Daniels and Kaz, they challenge for a match right now, but The Addiction declined.

Reno Scum V. Briscoes. Briscoes win with Mark hitting froggy bow on one of the Scum members.

TV main event: Young Bucks V. Michael Elgin & Hiroshi Tanahashi. Tanahashi wins for his team with High Fly Flow.

Post match The Addiction attack The Bucks, and were saved by the Guns.

Week 2

Four Corner Survival: Roderick Strong V. Adam Page V. Moose V. Matt Sydal. Finish comes when Strong pins Page.

Story time with Adam Cole, saying he will be the next world champ. Matt Taven comes out, and says Cole failed The Kingdom, and he will form a new Kingdom in his image.

Cheeseburger V. ? The opponent was never announced but he looked like a new age Missing Link. ANX attack the unknown wrestler, read mean tweets about them, talk about being better than every other tag team, then beat up Burger until War Machine and the Briscoes run them off. The Briscoes then pick up the tag belts and they square off with Hanson and Rowe.

TV Main Event-ROH World Championship match: Hirooki Goto V. Jay Lethal. Good back and forth match with Goto getting a near fall after hitting Ushi-Goroshi. Lethal eventually wins with Lethal Injection after interference from Truth Martini and Taeler Hendrix.

Post match Donovan Dijak comes out with Prince Nana, runs off Lethal and lays out Truth with a boot. Truth laid motionless on the mat for five + minutes with referees and staff checking on him while Hendrix was screaming for a doctor and Lethal ran to the back and then back to the ring. Truth was carried out a side door on a table that was being used as a stretcher.

Week 3

ReDRagon V. Kazuchika Okada & Gedo. ReDRagon pinned Gedo after hitting Chasing The Dragon.

Adam Cole V. Kushida. I thought this was the best match of the night, with Cole and Kushida going back and forth. Cole gets the win with his brainbuster on his knee.

TV Main Event: The Addiction V. The Machine Guns. No more Motor City in the name for Sabin & Shelley. The Guns win after hitting Outta Time.

Post match, The Addiction attack the Guns. Matt Sydal and Kushida save them, but then the Young Bucks attack Sydal, Kushida, and the Guns. The faces eventually overcome the odds. While celebrating there was a group hug, even though they made it look like Kushida was uneasy with Sabin.

Week 4

ROH World Tag Team title match: Roppongi Vice V. War Machine. RPG got in some offense, even attempting Strong Zero on Hanson. War Machine wins after hitting fallout.

Promo with Prince Nana and Donovan Dijak. Nana said its none of our business what is in the envelopes and hands the mic to Dijak, who said he was protecting the House Of Truth since he won the Top Prospect tournament last year but he's looking to be the next World champ. Jay Lethal and Taeler Hendrix hit the ring, with Lethal and Dijak brawling up the aisle and Hendrix trying to get to Nana.

ACH V. Kenny Omega. Omega was way over with the crowd, but was not announced as IWGP Intercontinental champion. Very good back and forth between ACH and Omega, which Omega wins with the One Winged Angel.

TV Main Event: Silas Young V. Dalton Castle in a Fight Without Honor. Castle's entrance was different when the Boys ripped off his T-shirt, and were sent to the back, before he charged Young. A lot of brawling and plunder in this match. The finish came when Castle backdropped Young over the top rope through a table, and got the pin with a Bangarang on a chair. After the pin they shot confetti from the stage while Castle and the Boys celebrated. As they were shooting the YouTube post show at ringside, Silas got back to his feet to applause and was helped to the back.


----------



## Corey

That TV Title match. :ugh2

But that World Title match. :yes

Castle & Young ending the whole taping! :drose

Those look to be some real good episodes... and I got my wish with that return.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Spoiler





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/703854437152870404



:mark:


----------



## Corey

I actually really enjoyed this week's episode. Had to download it to watch unfortunately, but I enjoyed it. Silas & the Bruiser vs. Dalton's Boys was a shit load of fun. Silas & BCB are a really underrated team. ***

The TPT Semi-Finals were nothing special, but Punisher Martinez & Lio Rush had some pretty cool moments. Good choice for the final in a week or two. Should hopefully be a good matchup.

Cole vs. Sydal was super refreshing because it feels like it's been an eternity since a singles match main evented the TV show (it's constantly tags). Really enjoyable back and forth match with a red hot finishing stretch. Very surprising result, but easily one of the better singles matches the company has put on all year. *** 1/4

CANNOT WAIT for Silas/Dalton Fight Without Honor in a few weeks! :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> Cole vs. Sydal was super refreshing because it feels like it's been an eternity since a singles match main evented the TV show (it's constantly tags). Really enjoyable back and forth match with a red hot finishing stretch. Very surprising result, but easily one of the better singles matches the company has put on all year. *** 1/4



Yeah I thought the match was awesome as well and I would go *** 1/4 as well, they absolutely killed it and outside of Sydal winning no complaints.

Did you see the spot when Cole countered Sydal off the top into a lungblower and then hit him w/ the shining wizard ? That was one of the best sequences in ROH this year tbh it was beautiful the final stretch as well

Also I heard Cole/KUSHIDA stole the show :mark:


----------



## Even Flow

According to PWInsider, the angle ROH shot at the TV Tapings where Truth got injured, was done so he can go and get neck surgery.

Hopefully he won't be out that long.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

No wonder they had Sydal grab wins over Cole and The Young Bucks over the past couple of TV's


----------



## Even Flow

Easy to see who's winning that.


----------



## hgr423

That was actually my idea. See this post:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/57576897-post185.html


----------



## Corey

Another match for Philly:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> Another match for Philly:


Now here's a match, Mt. Rushmore 2.0 (Or Dojo Bros if you remember that) v. ReDragon.

Cole & Roddy work great as a team too, they had a killer match against SDS last year in Progress.


----------



## Corey

The Briscoe Burgers vs. Moose Machine! :lol


----------



## Even Flow

Cheeseburger :lmao


----------



## LilOlMe

What do you guys make of this from Meltzer's latest column?:


> NXT announced a 4/22 show in Kingston, RI, just a few days after ROH announced its first show in years in Rhode Island on 4/30 in West Warwick


----------



## Corey

^^ That's completely ridiculous. Like, who wants to go to Rhode Island to begin with?  Clearly NXT trying to raid everyone.


----------



## malek

Another match signed for Conquest Tour, and great looking one if I may add:


----------



## dezpool

malek said:


> Another match signed for Conquest Tour, and great looking one if I may add:


Wow, that's going to be incredible.


----------



## Corey

Addiction in there to pretty much ruin things. 

That Philly card looks LEGIT.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

The Boys vs Silas Young and Beer City Bruiser :mark: :mark: :mark: Poor boys gonna get wrecked! :cry


----------



## Leon Knuckles

LIO RUSH! LIO RUSH!! LIO RUSH!!! :drose


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Adam Cole vs Matt Sydal was a sick main event, regardless of who the winner was.


----------



## jacobrgroman

any matches for dallas announced (or speculations)?


----------



## Corey

jacobrgroman said:


> any matches for dallas announced (or speculations)?


Not yet. They should start making some announcements after the Philly show on March 12th. Hopefully they bring in some outside talent.


----------



## Corey

Due to circumstances out of ROH's control, Kenny Omega had to be pulled from the Philly show this Saturday. It's a shame, but... his replacement is KUSHIDA!

KUSHIDA is now set to defend the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Title against an opponent yet to be named. Omega was supposed to wrestle Dalton Castle here and I think he's too heavy to challenge for it. ACH seems a likely contender.

Wonder if this means Omega has to be on the New Japan show on 3/12 to set up a challenger for his IC Title?


----------



## Even Flow

No Omega? 

KUSHIDA is a good replacement, however.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

It's KUSHIDA v. ACH for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight title.


----------



## Corey

^^ Yep, called that one. Should be a great match. Philly card looks really good as a whole.

*ROH WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP*
MATT SYDAL VS. JAY LETHAL (C) 

*IWGP JUNIOR HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP*
ACH VS. KUSHIDA (C)

ADAM COLE & RODERICK STRONG VS. REDRAGON (BOBBY FISH & KYLE O'REILLY)

JAY & MARK BRISCOE/CHEESEBURGER VS. WAR MACHINE (RAY ROWE & HANSON)/MOOSE

*TRIPLE THREAT TAG TEAM MATCH*
YOUNG BUCKS (NICK & MATT JACKSON) VS. THE ADDICTION (CHRISTOPHER DANIELS & FRANKIE KAZARIAN) VS. MACHINE GUNS (ALEX SHELLEY & CHRIS SABIN)

*WOH SIX WOMAN TAG TEAM MATCH*
MANDY LEON, SUMIE SAKAI & JENNY ROSE VS. KYOKO KIMURA, VEDA SCOTT & TAELER HENDRIX

BJ WHITMER/CEDRIC ALEXANDER VS. VS. ADAM PAGE/JONATHAN GRESHAM

JOEY DADDIEGO VS. WILL FERRARA 

PLUS...
DALTON CASTLE W/ THE BOYS
ANX (RHETT TITUS & KENNY KING)


----------



## LaMelo

That card is stacked!


----------



## Count Vertigo

Finally made some time to finish the 14th Anniversary, caught this :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/707600304569720832
Yes indeedy.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

I'm going to Supercard of Honor on the Saturday in Dallas but I only have a General Admission ticket, anyone know what the view is like with GA tickets? Thanks


----------



## wwetna1

http://comettv.com/live.html

SBG created a live streaming feed for Comet, so now everyone can watch ROH at the same time


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

SCOH Night #2 Main Event










We'll probably get a FWH if O'Reilly wins, if Cole wins consider this feud over. Either way though, expect one of the best matches of the year gentlemen.


----------



## Corey

ShadowSucks92 said:


> I'm going to Supercard of Honor on the Saturday in Dallas but I only have a General Admission ticket, anyone know what the view is like with GA tickets? Thanks


It's not a venue they've ever ran before, so I don't think anyone can really answer that unfortunately.


----------



## hgr423

What happened to the phone call service Kevin Kelly used to promote? I want to find out what wrestler has a birthday coming up. Thanks.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I guess this is just about Bobby beating Roddy at this point ....










2/3 falls.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I'll take it










Night 1, haven't seen these two match up since Road to best in the world last year I believe and these two usually always have good matches.


----------



## Even Flow

Bucks/MCMG & Cole/Kyle :mark:

Fish/Roddy & Cole/ACH look good too.


----------



## Corey

@MarkyWhipwreck , just a word of advice, you should open the article in the ROH website and then post the picture from in there because they usually have the show name and match stipulation in text on them. Know what I mean?

Cole vs. ACH last year in OKC was a really really good match though. Cards are looking great so far.


----------



## Even Flow

Wonder who Lethal is going to be defending against?


----------



## Corey

Even Flow said:


> Wonder who Lethal is going to be defending against?


Since both night's main events have already been announced and neither are title matches, I wouldn't be surprised if he didn't have a defense on the weekend. Even if he does it'll probably be a lesser name. That person being... yeah I looked over the roster and didn't come up with a single person worthy. :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> @MarkyWhipwreck , just a word of advice, you should open the article in the ROH website and then post the picture from in there because they usually have the show name and match stipulation in text on them. Know what I mean?
> 
> Cole vs. ACH last year in OKC was a really really good match though. Cards are looking great so far.


Gotcha (Y)


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

Just watched the latest roh to first one in a long time the upped production really helps but the empty arena hurt the show how come they ain't running the fairgrounds anymore I thought the atmosphere hurt the show here

Daniels is such a pro love his ring general gimmick

Dalton castle is the biggest star in wrestling right now can't wait for the fight without honour. Silas is a bonafide old school heel it's gonna be just too sweet


----------



## Corey

ROH posted the Top Prospect Finals on their channel.


----------



## Corey

WHAT THE!?


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cool little doc on Lio Rush.


----------



## Corey

Gonna be a wild one.


----------



## Hencheman_21

Damn you Sinclair. You messed up the good viewing times for RoH on my local syndicate and I miss out on a ton. The Guns are back? Oh damn, that will be a wild 4 corner match.


----------



## Corey

First time matchup I believe.


----------



## Corey

Night 1 for this match. Cards are stackin up nicely.


----------



## The True Believer

DGenerationMC said:


> Cool little doc on Lio Rush.


Speaking of Lio Rush:


----------



## Count Vertigo

Spidey said:


> Speaking of Lio Rush:


They are kinda pushing it with charismaless ACH, Fury should've won IMO.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Count Vertigo said:


> They are kinda pushing it with charismaless ACH, Fury should've won IMO.


I thought I was the only one who didn't care for rush, agree with Fury winning or even Punisher.


----------



## The True Believer

Count Vertigo said:


> They are kinda pushing it with charismaless ACH, Fury should've won IMO.


I don't think he was their best option as far as current talent goes but he has enough upside to make up for any deficiencies since he's only 21. I don't mind his wrestling but his mic work is absolutely horrendous. I'm one of those people who think that mic work is one of those areas that very few people can make significant improvements on so I don't see much hope for him but I wouldn't mind him getting a shot at the tag team titles someday with a partner.


----------



## Corey

I don't really mind Rush and don't have a problem with him getting a World Title shot. I mean, it's a bit much when he's hardly been introduced to the audience, but it'll at least give Lethal another short term opponent to beat and hopefully be a good match. Ishii would've crushed him anyway. 

I can't remember the last time ROH has ran a tripleshot (it's been a really long time I think), but they're doing one in June:

*Ring of Honor Wrestling Presents
ROAD TO BEST IN THE WORLD '16*

*Friday, June 3rd, 2016*
Gateway Center
One Gateway Drive
Collinsville, IL 62234
Doors open 6:00pm Cst / Pre-show 7:15pm Cst / Bell Time 7:30pm Cst

*Saturday, June 4th, 2016* 
Indiana State Fair
1202 East 38th Street
Harvest Pavilion
Indianapolis, IN 46205
Doors Open 5:30pm Est / Pre-show 6:45pm Est / Bell time 7:00pm 

*Sunday, June 5th, 2016*
Ohio Expo
717 East 17th Avenue
Ohio Building, 
Columbus, Ohio 43211
Doors open 4:30pm Est / Pre-show 5:45pm Est / 6:00pm Bell Time


----------



## hgr423

I read that Nigel signed Lio Rush vs Jay Lethal for SCOH Night 1. Hopefully he will give Action Ortiz a title shot on Night 2.


----------



## Natecore

Bucks vs Elgin/Tana :mark: loved this match. 

Fun Fun Fun main event.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Really good episode of Ring of Honor this week.

Alexander/Ishii was a solid opener, I think Cedric looked pretty strong here weird that the fans chanted "You can't wrestle" to him for a short time. Not a big Ishii guy but he was cool here, stiff as usual.

Briscoes/Reno Scum was fine, love The Briscoes so they're pretty much always entertaining to me and the Razor's Edge/Neckbreaker spot was pretty cool.

The Main Event Young Bucks/Tana & Elgin was a really fun match, loved Tana's antics in the beginning mocking the bucks. You could really tell he was hurt here with how they worked him. The Bucks we're great per usual and Elgin was fine as well, really fun match.

I honestly can't wait for Adam Cole/KUSHIDA, which is week after next I believe ?


----------



## Corey

After they win this match, put the belts on Silas & The Bruiser!










Again, showing how deep this tag division is:


----------



## Even Flow

I'd love to see Bruiser get the pin in the 8 man tag.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Corey said:


>


With him now being 1/2 of the Junior Tag champs alongside Sydal, wouldn't this mean that we'll possibly see Ricochet in ROH soon? I mean, as far as teaming with Sydal.


----------



## Even Flow

Doesn't Richochet work for Gabe? As well as Lucha Underground?


----------



## Corey

DGenerationMC said:


> With him now being 1/2 of the Junior Tag champs alongside Sydal, wouldn't this mean that we'll possibly see Ricochet in ROH soon? I mean, as far as teaming with Sydal.


I don't think so. Ricochet's LU contract probably restricts that.

Although that would be pretty incredible.


----------



## hgr423

Mark Briscoe really has one of the best top rope elbows out there.


----------



## Corey

hgr423 said:


> Mark Briscoe really has one of the best top rope elbows out there.


It is pretty underrated I'd say. He delivers it better than Lethal for sure.


----------



## Groovemachine

So I'm hoping to catch up with all the good ROH TV matches from this year. Just watched Cole/Sydal which was neat. Anyone got any other recommendations from stuff that aired this year?


----------



## Corey

Groovemachine said:


> So I'm hoping to catch up with all the good ROH TV matches from this year. Just watched Cole/Sydal which was neat. Anyone got any other recommendations from stuff that aired this year?


This is the exact reason why I keep my lists!

All Night Express vs. Roppongi Vice (TV 1/9) *** 1/4

Philly Street Fight: The Young Bucks vs. reDRagon vs. The Kingdom(TV 1/16) *** 3/4

The Young Bucks vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Michael Elgin (TV 3/19) *** 3/4

There's been other good and/or fun stuff like Ishii/Cedric, Cole & Lethal vs. reDRagon, and a couple matches from the Top Prospect Tournament, but that's all the standout stuff aside from Cole/Sydal imo.


----------



## Groovemachine

Eeeeeeeexcellent! Thanks pal - now you mention it, I remember the praise heaped on the Philly Street Fight, I think that's gonna be my first port of call. Cheers!


----------



## Corey

Six man mayhem returns.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

What did you guys think of the tag team gauntlet episode?


----------



## Corey

Leon Knuckles said:


> What did you guys think of the tag team gauntlet episode?


Thought it was kinda boring honestly. Picked up at the end and the RPG Vice/Young Bucks match was good, but I didn't really take much away from the rest of it.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Corey said:


> Thought it was kinda boring honestly. Picked up at the end and the RPG Vice/Young Bucks match was good, but I didn't really take much away from the rest of it.


Same. I'm gonna watch the new episode tonight.

Who's the commentator that keeps yelling SUPPPERRRRKIICCKKK? Is it Kevin Kelly or Steve Corino? It is annoying as fuck.


----------



## Corey

Leon Knuckles said:


> Same. I'm gonna watch the new episode tonight.
> 
> Who's the commentator that keeps yelling SUPPPERRRRKIICCKKK? Is it Kevin Kelly or Steve Corino? It is annoying as fuck.


Hahaha. It's Corino. It's about of his gimmick that he LOVES the Young Bucks.

This week's episode was (Y). Ishii's TV title defense and Young Bucks vs. Tana & Elgin are good stuff.

Lethal vs. Goto next week!


----------



## Corey

This is funny because these two are actually the two oldest guys on the active roster. Still goin strong at 39 and 46 in a ROH ring.










The updated card for Night 1 (along with above match):

The Young Bucks vs. The Machine Guns

*ROH WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP*
Jay Lethal (c) vs. Lio Rush

Adam Cole vs. ACH

*8 MAN TAG TEAM MATCH*
The Briscoes & War Machine vs. ANX, Silas Young, & The Beer City Bruiser

Roderick Strong vs. Moose

Matt Sydal vs. Kyle O'Reilly


----------



## hgr423

What one talent could ROH sign to create fresh and interesting match ups and angles? The cards are starting to look a little stale.


----------



## Natecore

Easily skippable episode this week. The only important moment was Kenny King continually being a piece of shit and absolutely killing Cheeseburger on a move. Titus hits a dropkick on Burger and King slams Burger from a fireman's carry and does all he can to not protect Burger. This has been happening for weeks and somebody needs to take note and give King what's coming to him.


----------



## Corey

hgr423 said:


> What one talent could ROH sign to create fresh and interesting match ups and angles? The cards are starting to look a little stale.


I don't really think there's any true free agents that they could sign since Aries was snatched up by NXT. Sabre is signed to WWN I believe, Mysterio & Ricochet are both signed to LU (but Rey would be incredible for business), and I'm pretty sure they're not interested in Angle (although it would be pretty cool if he challenged Lethal for one night only on PPV).

As far as big names go, I really think that's it. Maybe... Trevor Lee?

Personally I'd love to see Drew Gulak in ROH. I don't think he's gonna sell that many extra tickets but he'd fit in right in with the workrate.


----------



## USAUSA1

Bobby Roode


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Fine episode of ROH tonight.

- 4 Corners Survival was what you would expect it to be had some fun spots as usual. 

- Cole's promo was good, had me hyped like Cole was gonna get a title shot soon. Taven was ehh but he got his point across and I'm anxious to see what he has with his New Kingdom.

- World Title match was uber quick, I like Goto so I wish it could've went longer.

- Dijak's return was alright, didn't seem to go off with the crowd as well as ROH might've expected.
@Even Flow @Corey , next week is Cole/KUSHIDA right ?


----------



## Corey

Went to bed right before Lethal/Goto because my episode started late. Will need to go back and watch that.



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> @Even Flow @Corey , next week is Cole/KUSHIDA right ?


Yes sir! (unless they're going out of order, which they usually don't). Should be that and reDRagon vs. Okada & Gedo next week iirc.


----------



## malek

I thought that Machine Guns vs The Addiction is next week ?!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> Went to bed right before Lethal/Goto because my episode started late. Will need to go back and watch that.
> 
> 
> Yes sir! (unless they're going out of order, which they usually don't). Should be that and reDRagon vs. Okada & Gedo next week iirc.












You know how long I've been waiting for this my brother haha


----------



## Corey

malek said:


> I thought that Machine Guns vs The Addiction is next week ?!


I think it still could be. It actually might be next week's main event but idk. There's 6 major matches left from the Vegas tapings so idk if it'll be two episodes or three. My gut says three because of all the content in those 6 matches, but we'll see.


----------



## LaMelo

malek said:


> I thought that Machine Guns vs The Addiction is next week ?!


It will be good.


----------



## Corey

This should be for the titles!!!










@malek @MarkyWhipwreck we were all right.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> This should be for the titles!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @malek @MarkyWhipwreck we were all right.


You can just tell by Cole's expression that the match is gonna be badass :banderas

And I would honestly be overjoyed if that tag match was for the belts and Silas/BCB won .


----------



## 3MB4Life

Has everyone seen the ad for Cheeseburger t-shirts? I've heard they're very popular in Japan.


----------



## Corey

@Too Far Gone you're gettin a huge weekend down there! Didn't see this coming.


----------



## The Black Mirror

Corey said:


> @Too Far Gone you're gettin a huge weekend down there! Didn't see this coming.


*I got the notice via email yesterday afternoon and knew I had to get on here to talk about it. I should've known you'd have my back and would've been pointing this out to me anyway. I appreciate it.

I've been gone from the forum for about a month now. I've relocated from Charlotte to Raleigh and I've been trying to get settled in, etc. I have a lot of wrestling to catch up on, so I have to make my way through the MOTYC thread to see what everybody's been recommending the past two months. I think I'll spend this weekend getting caught up on everything. 'Tis the season, with it being WrestleMania weekend and all.

Regardless, I'll make the trip to Concord to attend one of ROH's biggest shows of the year. I just can't miss it! I guess we left quite the impression on the company with the good turnout for the January television tapings. I bet they'll have even more people there for a show of this magnitude.*


----------



## shawnrez

Sorry if I'm asking a stupid question, but will Supercard of Honor be streamed on ROH's site? Will it be available to watch or is this a "wait for DVD" thing? 

Thanks!


----------



## Jeramie

I have a pair of tickets to this Friday's ROH show in Dallas if anyone wants to buy them from me. Willing to sell at face value. Planned on going, until I got NXT tickets for the same night.


----------



## Corey

Lio Rush has signed with Ring of Honor. Quick decision there.



shawnrez said:


> Sorry if I'm asking a stupid question, but will Supercard of Honor be streamed on ROH's site? Will it be available to watch or is this a "wait for DVD" thing?
> 
> Thanks!


It's not on iPPV, but the shows will be released on VOD probably within a week afterwards and then eventually released on DVD too.

I _think_ the Saturday show is a TV taping, but I may be wrong.


----------



## Bazzil

Going to the tapings on Saturday. Hopefully they still have some Cheeseburger tshirts


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Corey said:


> Lio Rush has signed with Ring of Honor. Quick decision there.


Surely in response to Rush being advertised to work an EVOLVE event soon.


----------



## Natecore

That War Machine vs Silas and Beer City is probably the match I want to see most this weekend. This will be the definition of a Mean Guy Match. Hoss Fight. I'm not sure there is a better tag team in the world than Silas/BCB. 

I think the entire ROH roster knows what they're up against in Takeover. I hope they all go out there and try to steal the weekend.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

FOUR CORNERS MATCH was great. All guys looked like stars. Strong, Sydal, MOOSE, and Page. Good stuff. :clap

Taven is back and he's kicked Cole out of The Kingdom! Now Cole seems more face and less heel on the tweener scale. ADAM COLE BAYBAY! :flip

ANX giving Cheeseburger a hard time. :cry But The Briscoes and War Machine came to the rescue! Mark actually looks good with his hair tied up.

Goto vs Lethal was great. LETHAL INJECTION! :mark: DIJACK IS BACK OH SHIT!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/716117477751721984









Hell has frozen over. I really wouldn't mind if Colt is the guy to dethrone Lethal.


----------



## Corey

What the hell... Colt!? This night has been insane.


----------



## El Dandy

Damn when was the last time Cabana was in ROH? 2010?


----------



## Corey

El Dandy said:


> Damn when was the last time Cabana was in ROH? 2010?


Pretty sure. Once Sinclair bought them, they said they "didn't want funny." Guess they changed their minds now.


----------



## El Dandy

Corey said:


> Pretty sure. Once Sinclair bought them, they said they "didn't want funny." Guess they changed their minds now.


Wonder if he's gonna have any kind of run or just be a cup of coffee like when Hero returned?

Would imagine the former seeing as Colt holds grudges and I don't think he'd compromise his pride just for a quick stint, but who knows


----------



## Natecore

I DESPERATELY WANT TO WATCH COLT'S PROMO!!!!!!

I hope he's still around for BITW!


----------



## MTheBehemoth

DGenerationMC said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/716117477751721984
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell has frozen over.* I really wouldn't mind if Colt is the guy to dethrone Lethal.*


...Really, dude?

Can't wait for his ***1/4 matches.


----------



## DGenerationMC

MTheBehemoth said:


> ...Really, dude?
> 
> Can't wait for his ***1/4 matches.


First off, who else could it be? I really thought it would be Cole but he's right back where he was a year ago: alone, trying not to turn face and having to work his way back to another title shot. I don't see any of the newer guys being capable outside of Castle and Moose, who are both ways away from being ROH's flag bearer.

Secondly, I am admittedly biased since I'm a Cabana fan. He's far more versatile than people give him credit. Need an emotional blood feud to show his toughness and grit with some character development along the way, check out the Homcide feud. Want to see if Colt can do some old school storytelling, watch him and Adam Pearce damn near make NWA relevant again in their 7 Levels of Hate. Not sure if Cabana is capable of going hold for hold, I'm sure his international matches (NOAH, UK, etc.) or the 60-minute draw with Bryan Danielson are floating around somewhere. The man isn't just "funny".

All I'm saying is that with the right slant to the story, Colt could work. Not asking for a long run, but would prefer a short run so the real next top guy can be pointed out. Like I said before, who else is there right now? Answer me that. And hey, what's wrong with having ***1/4 matches :lol


----------



## MTheBehemoth

DGenerationMC said:


> First off, who else could it be? I really thought it would be Cole but he's right back where he was a year ago: alone, trying not to turn face and having to work his way back to another title shot. I don't see any of the newer guys being capable outside of Castle and Moose, who are both ways away from being ROH's flag bearer.
> 
> *Secondly, I am admittedly biased since I'm a Cabana fan. He's far more versatile than people give him credit. Need an emotional blood feud to show his toughness and grit with some character development along the way, check out the Homcide feud.* Want to see if Colt can do some old school storytelling, watch him and Adam Pearce damn near make NWA relevant again in their 7 Levels of Hate. Not sure if Cabana is capable of going hold for hold, I'm sure his international matches (NOAH, UK, etc.) or the 60-minute draw with Bryan Danielson are floating around somewhere. The man isn't just "funny".
> 
> All I'm saying is that with the right slant to the story, Colt could work. Not asking for a long run, but would prefer a short run so the real next top guy can be pointed out. Like I said before, who else is there right now? Answer me that. And hey, what's wrong with having ***1/4 matches :lol


I was a pretty hardcore ROH fan before 2008, so there's no need for me to be rewatching that. That's also the main reason why I don't like Cabana. I know what he can do. Granted he looked meh compared to the golden age lads but ROH's current roster is quite good right now. Delirious dropping the ball on guys like Cole/Kyle/many others is a different topic for a different day but you want to put the belt on Cabana (even as a transitional champ) over guys like them? I must ask you then - Why? So people can go 'Oh look, CM Punk's hoe won the world title! Cool!' for 1 week?
Only 1 thing is for sure - The matches are gonna be mediocre as fuck and that's not what ROH needs. Especially now.


----------



## DGenerationMC

MTheBehemoth said:


> Delirious dropping the ball on guys like Cole/Kyle/many others is a different topic for a different day but you want to put the belt on Cabana (even as a transitional champ) over guys like them? I must ask you then - Why? So people can go 'Oh look, CM Punk's hoe won the world title! Cool!' for 1 week?


It does seem that ROH has put himself in a corner with Cole having seemingly done nothing of importance since returning from injury, O'Reilly still trying to connect on his own and younger guys like Moose & Castle not on that top level yet. I thought for sure Cole would be champion by now or at least in line for a title shot. Really can't think of any other believable challengers for Lethal right now.

If the story is right, I believe Colt as champion would be ok. Not great, but ok. I'm just surprised it took him this long to return. I hope he didn't just come back for a guaranteed title run or something ridiculous.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Personally I think they blew it not pulling the trigger on a huge Cole/Lethal feud right after Final Battle. Cole was on fire as was Lethal it only made sense right ? Nah instead they throw Kyle into the feud, alright whatever. Kyle is clearly gonna be the pinfall guy but nope he eats the pinfall at 14th anniversary which seemingly closes the door for Cole/Lethal atm at least until Cole actually completes a face turn this time. 

I feel Delirous lowkey has a real obsession with Kyle because his door for a world title shot is much more open than Adam's, he didn't lose clean at ASE and didn't get pinned at 14th which almost makes me feel Kyle is gonna be the one to dethrone Lethal which is not a good idea because Kyle is struggling to connect with the crowd on his own ! Against Cole at Final Battle the crowd was firmly in Cole's corner, at 14th he was the least over guy in the match and actually got boo's during the 3 way forearm exchanges while Cole & Lethal got cheers. At Conquest Tour again I'd say he was the least over guy in the match, Cole, Roddy & Bobby we're over like rover and Kyle was over but not to the extent of them. Now I like Kyle but he's got a ways to go in getting over as a singles guy.


----------



## DGenerationMC

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I feel Delirous lowkey has a real obsession with Kyle because his door for a world title shot is much more open than Adam's, he didn't lose clean at ASE and didn't get pinned at 14th which almost makes me feel Kyle is gonna be the one to dethrone Lethal which is not a good idea because Kyle is struggling to connect with the crowd on his own ! Against Cole at Final Battle the crowd was firmly in Cole's corner, at 14th he was the least over guy in the match and actually got boo's during the 3 way forearm exchanges while Cole & Lethal got cheers.


I'm glad I'm not the only person who noticed this. I know that Cole is basically fighting the crowd's urge to turn him face, but the reaction gap between he and O'Reilly has been shocking. At the 14th Anniversary, you had the heel champion in the Lethal, arguably the top heel for the past 2 years in Cole and a vengeful face in O'Reilly. And yet, O'Reilly had the smallest reactions! He's basically the de-facto #1 good guy but it doesn't seem that way. This is becoming a big problem because who else does ROH have that is "ready" for the title?

O'Reilly is basically the same guy in PWG but he's easily more popular there. That blows my mind with how things work in Reseda.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

DGenerationMC said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only person who noticed this. I know that Cole is basically fighting the crowd's urge to turn him face, but the reaction gap between he and O'Reilly has been shocking. At the 14th Anniversary, you had the heel champion in the Lethal, arguably the top heel for the past 2 years in Cole and a vengeful face in O'Reilly. And yet, O'Reilly had the smallest reactions! He's basically the de-facto #1 good guy but it doesn't seem that way. This is becoming a big problem because who else does ROH have that is "ready" for the title?
> 
> O'Reilly is basically the same guy in PWG but he's easily the more popular there. That blows my mind with how things work in Reseda.


I don't even think the reaction gap is shocking really, Cole has 'IT' he's got the it factor for sure it's something about the aura he gives that makes him must see in ROH. Kyle on the other had not so much, I'll be the first guy to give Kyle credit his promo work has been alright the past few months and the message behind them has been great but unlike Cole he's missing that it factor that really makes fans want to overly support him.

And like you said Cole doesn't want to be face because he's even said it himself he thinks he's a little stale as a face but last year before his swerve at ASE he was getting some of the best reactions on the roster bar none. Matter of fact he got the biggest pop of the night at ASE last year ! Cole turning face is probably the best move because he's a face you KNOW the crowd will support and I'm sure he'll be able to keep some of his heelish qualities while still maintaining face.


----------



## DGenerationMC

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> And like you said Cole doesn't want to be face because he's even said it himself he thinks he's a little stale as a face but last year before his swerve at ASE he was getting some of the best reactions on the roster bar none. Matter of fact he got the biggest pop of the night at ASE last year ! Cole turning face is probably the best move because he's a face you KNOW the crowd will support and I'm sure he'll be able to keep some of his heelish qualities while still maintaining face.


It's kinda sad that Cole is albeit unsuccessfully fighting the crowd. He's basically in the same spot that he was a year ago. All alone with The Kingdom on his tail and has to claw his way back up to another title shot. 

I was absolutely shocked at ASE as I assumed Cole & Fish would argue at ringside to distract O'Reilly, with Cole slowly driving a wedge between reDRagon. It was a great moment for Cole but it might've been only a short-term success compared to simply re-aligning with Kyle to fight The Kingdom while secretly ruining reDRagon before turning heel again as soon as he regained the World Title so O'Reilly could chase him for it.


----------



## Even Flow

I think Cabana's going to be the guy who defeats Lethal for the title. Otherwise they wouldn't have brought him back imo.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Even Flow said:


> I think Cabana's going to be the guy who defeats Lethal for the title. Otherwise they wouldn't have brought him back imo.


I like Colt, but I wouldn't be surprised if a guaranteed ROH Title run was written in his contract to get him to return. Guess we'll have to see for sure.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Cole/KUSHIDA was amazing ! Best TV match this year and one of the best ROH matches this year period ! **** - **** 1/4 easy !


----------



## Wrestling is Life

A very good episode this week, especially Cole/KUSHIDA, but really enjoyed Guns/Addiction as well. The tag division is stacked in ROH to say the least. I love War Machine, but with The Bucks/Machine Guns/Addiction/RPG Vice/ANX etc all on the roster they need to really show themselves as true stars to stick out.

That being said next week sounds awesome. War Machine/RPG Vice should be fun, Omega vs ACH can't be bad (right?) and the Fight Without Honor with Silas/Castle I think will exceed expectations because they are such unique performers.


----------



## Corey

That's a lot of stipulations.


----------



## El Dandy

What does that even mean?!!

Is it for the title? If so, then what is the instant reward?
Is it for a shot at the title? If so, then why is Lethal in the match or would his instant reward be different?


----------



## Corey

El Dandy said:


> What does that even mean?!!
> 
> Is it for the title? If so, then what is the instant reward?
> Is it for a shot at the title? If so, then why is Lethal in the match or would his instant reward be different?


Hahaha. If anyone else _other_ than Lethal wins then they get an instant World Title shot immediately after the match. Don't think it matters who you pin. If Lethal wins he gets... nothing. 

A very strange, but unique match. They did one with RPG Vice and reDRagon for the Tag Titles last year that ended up being pretty good.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

@Corey

What ever happened to this ? And 'ROH Aftermath' ?


----------



## Leon Knuckles

That instant reward thing is a very cool concept.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Leon Knuckles said:


> That instant reward thing is a very cool concept.


As long as they don't hand the winner a fucking briefcase or use the phrase "cash-in".


----------



## Corey

San Antonio Street Fight!












MarkyWhipwreck said:


> @Corey
> 
> What ever happened to this ? And 'ROH Aftermath' ?


They must've scrapped the match once Taven got hurt and they put Cole into his place for the Philly Street Fight. Elgin ended up facing Dijak. Must've been a switch on the fly.


----------



## TripleG

I just watched the most recent episode currently up on ROHWrestling.com and I have to say, I liked Matt Taven's heel turn. When he gets back from injury, hopefully we'll see an awesome Kingdom 2.0 made under his umbrella. 

ANX work well as heels too. Kenny King's speech about how the fans don't care if they get hurt was really good.


----------



## Corey

From the Observer:



> – Katsuyori Shibata and Kenny Omega are expected for the May ROH/NJPW shows if their VISA situations can be worked out. It would be Shibata’s first ROH tour
> 
> – There is talk of using Chris Hero again. With Evolve moving away from using certain performers, Hero may not be working there much longer.


Interesting...


----------



## Natecore

Hero vs Beer City please and thank you! :mark:


----------



## LaMelo

What kind of shape is Hero currently in?


----------



## Corey

Kemba said:


> What kind of shape is Hero currently in?


Really fat.

But people still like him... so yeah. haha


----------



## Corey

Both Supercard of Honor nights are up for VOD purchase. The usual $14.95 each.

ROH & New Japan are coming together for more shows... and of course none of them are anywhere close to me. 

*DEATH BEFORE DISHONOR - Las Vegas - Sam's Town Live*
Friday, August 19th @ 6pm PST / 8pm Est LIVE on PPV
Saturday, August 20th @ 6pm PST – National TV Taping
Sam's Town Live – Las Vegas, Nevada

On Sale :
Ringside members – Wed, April 13th @ 10am Est
General Public – Friday, April 15th @ 10am Est

*ALL STAR EXTRAVAGANZA - Lowell, MA - Lowell Memorial Auditorium*
Friday, September 30th @ 9pm EST / 6pm PST LIVE on PPV
Saturday, October 1st @ 6pm EST – National TV Taping

On Sale :
Ringside members – To be Announced
General Public – To be Announed
@TJQ that one's right in your backyard isn't it? ^


----------



## TJQ

Corey said:


> *ALL STAR EXTRAVAGANZA - Lowell, MA - Lowell Memorial Auditorium*
> Friday, September 30th @ 9pm EST / 6pm PST LIVE on PPV
> Saturday, October 1st @ 6pm EST – National TV Taping
> 
> On Sale :
> Ringside members – To be Announced
> General Public – To be Announed
> 
> @TJQ that one's right in your backyard isn't it? ^


:homer :homer :homer :homer :homer


----------



## Even Flow

I keep saying this, but if Hero would lose some lbs i'd be interested in him again. But he's still chubby, and whilst he maybe able to still go, I wouldn't really want to see a chubby Chris Hero in my company if I was ROH. But then again, Hero back in ROH would create some exciting matches.

BTW, i'd leave Omega off the May shows, and bring him back for Death Before Dishonor, just to be safe because of his visa.


----------



## Hencheman_21

Even Flow said:


> I keep saying this, but if Hero would lose some lbs i'd be interested in him again. But he's still chubby, and whilst he maybe able to still go, I wouldn't really want to see a chubby Chris Hero in my company if I was ROH. But then again, Hero back in ROH would create some exciting matches.
> 
> BTW, i'd leave Omega off the May shows, and bring him back for Death Before Dishonor, just to be safe because of his visa.


If he is willing to lose some weight it could be used as a story line. He comes back, the "hero" that has been gone awhile and let himself go a bit. He tries to make a save but is unable too. So he starts training to get back in hero shape and comes back to kick ass.


----------



## Vårmakos

Hero still puts on great matches even though he's fat as shit.. doesn't really bother me. He's like an American Morishima now.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Supercard of Honor X Night 1 Review*

Bobby Fish def. Christopher Daniels via knee bar - ***. Really solid opener, they traded some nice submissions throughout the match and it came across well.

Roderick Strong def. Moose via. exposed knee strike - *** 1/2. I was really impressed by this match, Moose in 2016 is showing that he can hang with great in-ring guys first Okada and now this they had a really good match with some impressive counters.

Didn't care to watch 6 man mayhem but Castle won via Bang-a-rang.

Kyle O'Reilly def. Matt Sydal via cross armbreaker - *** 1/4. Really technically sound matchup between these two and the Kyle counters from Sydal's aerial assaults we're wicked.

Adam Cole def. ACH via Brainbuster on the knee - **** 1/4. This match was awesome, tons of ACH but of course that would be expected in his homestate. Surprisingly though, the crowd was pro Cole until ACH started heating up. Cole hit a wicked superkick that busted ACH's mouth open after attempting the "get over here". This was probably the best Cole/ACH match to date and the best ACH match I've seen in awhile. MOTN for sure. 2016 is turning out to possibly be the best in-ring year for Cole.

War Machine and The Briscoes def. All Night Express, Silas Young and the Beer City Bruiser via Froggy Bow from Mark Briscoe - ** 1/2. Really wasn't feeling this one tbh which may regard the lower rating.

Jay Lethal def. Lio Rush via Lethal Injection - *** 1/4 this match was really fun with a good story, Lethal basically taking Lio as a joke the whole match for Lio to erupt on Lethal. Made me more of a Rush fan (I'm still not one) because I disliked this guy big time.

Young Bucks def Motor City Machine Guns via Meltzer Driver - ** 3/4. This was fine as well and not a bad way to close the show. MCMG are def a step slower though, still really good.

Side Note - With the way Colt Cabana returned it looks to me as if he would dethrone Lethal. He was uber over and got tons of time to speak and it was really passionate.

Match of the night - Adam Cole v. ACH

Overall - 8/10 I really enjoyed this show and the crowd maintained their hotness.

Now later tonight I'm gonna watch night two. Cole/O'Reilly no holds barred :mark:​


----------



## NastyYaffa

Supercard of Honor X Night 1 was awesome. Rush/Lethal + Daniels/Fish were both really good matches (***3/4 for Lethal/Rush & ***1/2 for Daniels/Fish), and Cabana's return segment/promo w/ Lethal was fantastic. Best ROH show of the year so far IMO.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*ROH Supercard of Honor X Night 2*

Jay Lethal def. Cheeseburger via Lethal Injection - N/A. Squash match.

Colt Cabana came out and cut another promo and challenged Jay to a match.

Colt Cabana def. Jay Lethal via rollup in a non title match - N/A. The match was like 6 minutes long but the crowd was into it so hey.

ACH & Matt Sydal def. ANX via Midnight Star from ACH - ** 1/2. Typical tag opener, nothing wrong with the match but nothing special either.

Donavon DiJak def. Will Ferrara via Feast Your Eyes - * 3/4. I'm not sure but DiJak is definitely missing something not sure what it is but he just doesn't click. The match was what it was, DiJak's botched springboard definitely hurt it.

Bobby Fish def. Roderick Strong in a 2/3 falls match - *** 3/4. Definitely enjoyed this match, it had the typical rollups as you would expect in a 2/3 falls match but the last fall was really good and great sequences involved.

War Machine def. Silas Young & BCB via Fallout - ** 3/4. I love Silas & BCB as a team, they're just great and I guess it doesn't help that I hate War Machine as they're uber stale. This match was really fun though Beer City and Silas looked great throughout.

Dalton Castle def. BJ Whitmer via Bang-a-rang - * 3/4. This match went way longer than it had business going and it just dragged for me tbh.

The Briscoes def The Addicition, Motor City Machine Guns & The Young Bucks - *** 1/2. As expected the tag guys went out there and killed it as this match was action packed. Personal favorite spot of the match for me was when Jay was hitting jab after jab on the bucks and mcmg. Loved how Corino kept putting over Mark Briscoe throughout the match as well.

Kyle O'Reilly def. Adam Cole via Cole passing out from a steel chain triangle choke - **** 1/2. This match as expected felt like it was fueled by hatred, Kyle didn't even get to the ring before Cole attacked him with the steel chain. They had some wicked brawling spots including Mandy eating a superkick from Cole, Kyle suplexing Cole on a elevated barricade. This match in a way gave a feel of Cole/Briscoe from Ladder Wars as it was so much hatred between the two. The ending stretch was amazing as they traded some wicked strikes and Kyle eventually wraped Cole up in the steel chain and locked in the triangle choke and Cole passed out. O'Reilly sat in a chair in the corner as the refs checked on Cole and the crowd applauded Cole as he was helped to the back.

Match of the night - Adam Cole v. Kyle O'Reilly

Overall - 7/10. This show didn't start off good at all tbh but the 8 man tag match & Cole/O'Reilly definitely picked this show up.​


----------



## The5150

Watched ROH this week for the 2nd time in a Year. The Production looks good. Liked The Adam Cole match.


----------



## Corey

Was the 2nd night of Supercard of Honor a TV taping or no? Someone confirm this for me. If it is, I'll just wait for it to air.

2 weeks behind on TV as it is and still haven't seen the Philly show yet... UGH


----------



## amhlilhaus

Great episode this week

Dalton castle ftw


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> Was the 2nd night of Supercard of Honor a TV taping or no? Someone confirm this for me. If it is, I'll just wait for it to air.
> 
> 2 weeks behind on TV as it is and still haven't seen the Philly show yet... UGH


When I checked profightdb.com it says that it was a TV taping, not completely sure though.


----------



## Corey

@LilOlMe and everyone else. They're going on their own this year and doing Field of Honor the week AFTER Summerslam. Bold move, we'll see how it works out.










And a rematch from TV last week (which was a pretty good match btw)


----------



## malek

Every match that serves progress of a storyline is welcomed by me. ROH did its best to promote some long standing rivalries, and it can only be a good thing. If we will use MCMG as an example in couple of months that they are back together we already know that both The Addiction and The Young Bucks are their mortal enemies.

On the other note, how well they protected Alex Shelley ?! Only time he got pinned for victory was against Adam Cole, and even that was after he got some terrific limb work done on him, got his finisher locked on Cole, got screwed by Kazarian, and got low blow from Cole.

But what is makes least sense to me is why ROH wont let him talk ? MCMG did precious few promos, and Sabin did most of the talking. Knowing that Shelley is one of the best workers on the mick they got in their company it makes very little sense to me, and can't understand it ?!


----------



## Corey

Catching up on the past two weeks of TV. The show's been great. 

April 2nd

reDRagon vs. Okada & Gedo - ***

Cole vs. KUSHIDA - *** 1/2 (Didn't quite like this one as much as Marky, but a good back and forth match for sure. Think they're capable of more though)

Machine Guns vs. The Addiction - *** 1/4 (Really solid & well worked tag match. Where was this Addiction when they were tag champs???)

April 9th

ROH Tag Team Titles: War Machine (c) vs. RPG Vice - *** 1/4 (May be overrating this one a tad but MAN that was fun. Roppongi Vice really took it to the champs and ramped up the excitement. Sleeper tag match)

Omega vs. ACH - *** (HE SLIPPED ON A BANANA PEEL! :lol Fun match, but it was oddly slow at times and for the love of god someone tell Tiger Hattori he's too damn old to be reffing. His counts took an eternity)

Fight Without Honor: Castle vs. Young - *** 1/4 (Awesome that they let these two go on last. Solid brawl that was bit slow but the crowd was way into it. Castle did the best he could although he was clearly out of his element. Good match but obviously one of the weaker Fight Without Honors you'll see)
@Groovemachine add some of these to your list if you're still watching the TV stuff.


----------



## USAUSA1

I see roh sold out global wars in NY and almost in Chicago. Roh is doing great business this year and has gone under the radar.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

You guys think we'll get either of these matches at GW or WOTW ? Or Maybe ASE ?


----------



## Corey

I've been hoping to see Cole vs. Okada for a year straight now so I would certainly love to see it happen soon. Huge match no doubt.

I wanna see Ishii face some powerhouses too. Moose, Hanson, Elgin, BEER CITY BRUISER, etc.


----------



## The High King

when does supercard of honor x night 2 air?
also 5000th reply on this thread


----------



## Corey

The High King said:


> when does supercard of honor x night 2 air?
> also 5000th reply on this thread


Not this week cause they're airing Roddy/Ishii from Japan. It may be next week but I have a feeling they might do Lethal/Honma then, but who knows.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Briscoes promo was on point! :mark: Will they win the tag team titles once again?


----------



## Leon Knuckles

I am really enjoying the beef between Lethal and Dijak.


----------



## The High King

Corey said:


> Not this week cause they're airing Roddy/Ishii from Japan. It may be next week but I have a feeling they might do Lethal/Honma then, but who knows.


Thanks corey

Love ROH but this is ridiculous trying to keep up.
So is lethal now feuding with dyjak or is it with colt cabana, which is the up to date storyline as it is?


----------



## TripleG

OK, I am getting caught up on ROH. 

Now that we've one the fight without honor, the Castle/Young feud is over now, right? That thing went on forever!


----------



## Corey

Here's the main event for the Rhode Island show at the end of the month. Sort of the obligatory multi-man tag for house shows, but it should be a barnburner.












The High King said:


> Thanks corey
> 
> Love ROH but this is ridiculous trying to keep up.
> So is lethal now feuding with dyjak or is it with colt cabana, which is the up to date storyline as it is?


I guess it's sort of both. The TV audience knows it's Dijak but people that have bought and watched SCOH know about Cabana too (or I guess anyone that read the results too ). Who knows, maybe they do a 3 way down the line. Cabana doesn't feel like a main eventer to me yet and neither does Dijak so we'll see how they handle this. Guess that's the kind of problem you ahve when Lethal has beaten virtually everyone on the roster.



TripleG said:


> OK, I am getting caught up on ROH.
> 
> Now that we've one the fight without honor, the Castle/Young feud is over now, right? That thing went on forever!


Hahaha I think and hope so.


----------



## Even Flow

Let's go MCMG.


----------



## The High King

Still new to ROH, about 2 years, but watched a lot on indie shows since the early days of USWA SMW and some bushido and others back in the day on screensport.
I could buy into cabana as a main eventer in the short term, seen far worse pushed


----------



## Braylyt

So I'm a bit faded after the WWE live event and I'm in the mood to check out some more good wrestling. Anyone got any recommendations for good ROH matches?

I enjoy guys like Adam Cole, Kyle O'Reily (surprisingly) and Christopher Daniels.

This is your chance to make an anti-smark like ROH, grab it!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Braylyt said:


> So I'm a bit faded after the WWE live event and I'm in the mood to check out some more good wrestling. Anyone got any recommendations for good ROH matches?
> 
> I enjoy guys like Adam Cole, Kyle O'Reily (surprisingly) and Christopher Daniels.
> 
> This is your chance to make an anti-smark like ROH, grab it!!


If you're looking for recent matches then a lot of *Supercard of Honor X* matches as those nights we're both great.

Adam Cole v. Kyle O'Reilly, No Holds Barred - This is the ROH match of the year thus far easily.

Adam Cole v. ACH 

Christopher Daniels v. Bobby Fish

Kyle O'Reilly v. Matt Sydal

Adam Cole v. KUSHIDA (ROH TV not SCOH)

If you're just looking for some darn good wrestling then

Adam Cole v. Christopher Daniels - Glory By Honor XIII

Adam Cole v. AJ Styles - War of the Worlds 2015 Night 1

Kyle O'Reilly v. AJ Styles - Death before dishonor XII Night 1


Sidenote: @Corey did you check out SCOHX yet ? I wanted to get your opinion on Cole/O'Reilly


----------



## Braylyt

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> If you're looking for recent matches then a lot of *Supercard of Honor X* matches as those nights we're both great.
> 
> Adam Cole v. Kyle O'Reilly, No Holds Barred - This is the ROH match of the year thus far easily.
> 
> Adam Cole v. ACH
> 
> Christopher Daniels v. Bobby Fish
> 
> Kyle O'Reilly v. Matt Sydal
> 
> Adam Cole v. KUSHIDA (ROH TV not SCOH)
> 
> If you're just looking for some darn good wrestling then
> 
> Adam Cole v. Christopher Daniels - Glory By Honor XIII
> 
> Adam Cole v. AJ Styles - War of the Worlds 2015 Night 1
> 
> Kyle O'Reilly v. AJ Styles - Death before dishonor XII Night 1
> 
> 
> Sidenote: @Corey did you check out SCOHX yet ? I wanted to get your opinion on Cole/O'Reilly


Is that Supercard event available already? I've been looking for that ever since WM, figured it was just a TV taping so I was waiting for it to air. Cole vs Reilly would be :mark::mark:

Thanks though, I'll definitely check some of these out when I get home in a bit!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Braylyt said:


> Is that Supercard event available already? I've been looking for that ever since WM, figured it was just a TV taping so I was waiting for it to air. Cole vs Reilly would be :mark::mark:
> 
> Thanks though, I'll definitely check some of these out when I get home in a bit!


If you don't mind buying it's available on ROHwrestling.com if not than it's available to download on XWT.

And no problem bud (Y) lemme know how you like the matches.


----------



## Corey

@MarkyWhipwreck I have Night 1 of SCOH downloaded on my computer, but not Night 2. I don't think that was ever posted on XWT so I probably won't see Cole/O'Reilly until it airs.

I'm super behind (in my mind at least) on ROH & New Japan. Still need to see Conquest Tour Philly, Invasion Attack, a couple of the Road to Invasion Attack Shows, all the recent stuff from PWG and PROGRESS this year, and pretty much everything else from Mania weekend that's not WWE or NXT related. I need a vacation so I can watch wrestling. :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> @MarkyWhipwreck I have Night 1 of SCOH downloaded on my computer, but not Night 2. I don't think that was ever posted on XWT so I probably won't see Cole/O'Reilly until it airs.
> 
> I'm super behind (in my mind at least) on ROH & New Japan. Still need to see Conquest Tour Philly, Invasion Attack, a couple of the Road to Invasion Attack Shows, all the recent stuff from PWG and PROGRESS this year, and pretty much everything else from Mania weekend that's not WWE or NXT related. I need a vacation so I can watch wrestling. :lol


Oh man haha, you got A LOT of catching up to do :lol

What did you think of Night 1 though ?


----------



## Corey

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Oh man haha, you got A LOT of catching up to do :lol
> 
> What did you think of Night 1 though ?


I haven't watched that yet either. hahaha. Sometime soon hopefully.


----------



## El Dandy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/721412932190486530
They're announcing all the NJPW who will be at Global Wars today.

PLS let Shibata come to America!!!


----------



## Vårmakos

Would love to see Shibata/RODERICK.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

El Dandy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/721412932190486530
> They're announcing all the NJPW who will be at Global Wars today.
> 
> PLS let Shibata come to America!!!


Damn, Naito is the champion now? I didn't even know about Invasion Attack. :cry


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*crosses fingers that we get Okada/Cole*


----------



## NastyYaffa

Vårmakos said:


> Would love to see Shibata/RODERICK.


_Sweet dreams are made of this_ ♫


----------



## Corey

Still no Shibata, guys. :/


----------



## Braylyt

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> If you don't mind buying it's available on ROHwrestling.com if not than it's available to download on XWT.
> 
> And no problem bud (Y) lemme know how you like the matches.


Aight so I watched the matches you suggested from day 1 of the Supercard (had already seen or couldn't find the others).

Daniels vs Fish was good. Not bad but nothing special either.

Adam Cole vs ACH was great. Never cared much for ACH but he definitely showed up here. Cole is a tweener now I guess? He did the handshake and seems to be way too popular in general to be a heel.

O'Reily vs Sydal was just incredible. I was blown away by how good it was, probably one of my favourite indy matches ever. Sydal def showed me that he's more than a high-flying one-trick-pony.

Pretty damn good card based on these 3 matches.
$15 for Day 2 is a bit much since I'm basically only looking for the main event, so I'll just wait until it airs.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Braylyt said:


> Aight so I watched the matches you suggested from day 1 of the Supercard (had already seen or couldn't find the others).
> 
> Daniels vs Fish was good. Not bad but nothing special either.
> 
> Adam Cole vs ACH was great. Never cared much for ACH but he definitely showed up here. Cole is a tweener now I guess? He did the handshake and seems to be way too popular in general to be a heel.
> 
> O'Reily vs Sydal was just incredible. I was blown away by how good it was, probably one of my favourite indy matches ever. Sydal def showed me that he's more than a high-flying one-trick-pony.
> 
> Pretty damn good card based on these 3 matches.
> $15 for Day 2 is a bit much since I'm basically only looking for the main event, so I'll just wait until it airs.


Yeah man Night 1 was awesome and yeah Cole's a tweener he's been trying to resist turning face since last year but the crowds have been loving him. With his upcoming feud with Taven they might be turning him full face.


----------



## The High King

Braylyt said:


> Aight so I watched the matches you suggested from day 1 of the Supercard (had already seen or couldn't find the others).
> 
> Daniels vs Fish was good. Not bad but nothing special either.
> 
> Adam Cole vs ACH was great. Never cared much for ACH but he definitely showed up here. Cole is a tweener now I guess? He did the handshake and seems to be way too popular in general to be a heel.
> 
> O'Reily vs Sydal was just incredible. I was blown away by how good it was, probably one of my favourite indy matches ever. Sydal def showed me that he's more than a high-flying one-trick-pony.
> 
> Pretty damn good card based on these 3 matches.
> $15 for Day 2 is a bit much since I'm basically only looking for the main event, so I'll just wait until it airs.



when will that be roughly?


----------



## Even Flow

ROH Weekly TV will be airing in Canada now, on The Fight Network, debuting Tuesday, April 26 at 11 p.m. ET.

Also, just read on PWInsider there's rumors of a new title about to be introduced soon.


----------



## Corey

Main event for Global Wars is set. Don't think the title is gonna change hands this early in the feud though.










And these guys make their ROH debut at the New Japan joint shows in May:












Even Flow said:


> ROH Weekly TV will be airing in Canada now, on The Fight Network, debuting Tuesday, April 26 at 11 p.m. ET.
> 
> Also, just read on PWInsider there's rumors of a new title about to be introduced soon.


May as well just merge or close the thread I made about it. 

I'd be down for a women's title. I really don't see why they'd need anything else though. Not a big enough roster for that.


----------



## Even Flow

Didn't see your thread, sorry . I've closed it too.

Yeah I agree about Cabana/Lethal too.


----------



## muldwych

Silly question but i watch my RoH on their website, is it up to the same place as is on SBG?

I am in Scotland so only way i can watch it.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Just watched Castle vs Young: Fight without honor and really enjoyed it. Treating myself to Supercard of honor night 2


----------



## Corey

muldwych said:


> Silly question but i watch my RoH on their website, is it up to the same place as is on SBG?
> 
> I am in Scotland so only way i can watch it.


Yeah, it is. The only difference is that the show airs over the weekend on the Sinclair local channels and isn't posted on their website until 4 or 5 days afterwards. So technically it's a few days behind I guess.


----------



## muldwych

Corey said:


> Yeah, it is. The only difference is that the show airs over the weekend on the Sinclair local channels and isn't posted on their website until 4 or 5 days afterwards. So technically it's a few days behind I guess.


Thank you :grin2:


----------



## Leon Knuckles

rohwrestling.com/tv shows the latest episode every Thursday.


----------



## Even Flow

> The Addiction, Christopher Daniels and Frankie Kazarian vs. Jushin Liger and Cheeseburger has been officially announced for the 5/8 Ring of Honor Global Wars 2016 PPV from Chicago Ridge, IL.


.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Was bored so I put together a little list

*Top 10 1st quarter(1st 4 months) ROH Matches*

1. Adam Cole v. Kyle O'Reilly, Supercard of Honor X: Night 2 - **** 1/2

2. Adam Cole v. ACH, Supercard of Honor X: Nigh 1 - **** 1/4

3. Adam Cole v. KUSHIDA, ROH TV - ****

4. The Elite v. KUSHIDA, Alex Shelley & ACH, 14th Anniversary - *** 3/4

5. Roderick Strong v. Bobby Fish, Supercard of Honor X: Night 2 - *** 3/4

6. Roderick Strong & Adam Cole v. RedDragon, Conquest Tour (Philly) - *** 3/4

7. Roderick Strong v. Tomohiro Ishii, Honor Rising - *** 3/4

8. Roderick Strong v. Moose, Supercard of Honor X: Night 1 - *** 1/2

9. ACH v. KUSHIDA, Conquest Tour (Philly) - *** 1/2

10. Jay Lethal v. Adam Cole v. Kyle O'Reilly, 14th Anniversary - *** 1/2​


----------



## hgr423

Is Adam Cole having the year in 2016 that Roddy had in 2015?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

hgr423 said:


> Is Adam Cole having the year in 2016 that Roddy had in 2015?


Cole imo thus far is having his best year in the ring, he's been killing it every match it seems. If he keeps up the year he's been having it'll definitely be his best outdoing his 2014.


----------



## hgr423

What other Cole matches should I catch besides the ones on your list?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

hgr423 said:


> What other Cole matches should I catch besides the ones on your list?


Well if you're looking for recent stuff from this year then that's the cream of the crop really along with * Winter Warriors Tour v. Alex Shelley & ROH TV v. Matt Sydal *. If you watch PWG check out his matches v. Mike Bailey & his match v. Andrew Everett. I'll give you a few key matches to check out from the last two years. 

2015 :

Final Battle v. Kyle O'Reilly

War of the Worlds v. AJ Styles 

Aftershock Tour v. Shinsuke Nakamura

2014 :

Glory By Honor XIII v. Christopher Daniels

All Star Extravaganza v. AJ Styles 

Global Wars v. Kevin Steen

Final Battle v. Jay Briscoe

12th Anniversary v. Chris Hero

Supercard of Honor v. Jay Briscoe


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Also SCOHX Night 2 is up on XWT for those who wanted to check it out
@Corey , @Braylyt


----------



## The High King

supercard of honor x day 2 was brilliant

the weekly show 
liger/sydal against taguchi / castle just a gimmick match
delirious versus gedo
ishii against rod strong a good match


----------



## Corey

Hoping Ishii retains here.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Corey said:


> Hoping Ishii retains here.


Stone pitbull vs Dragon fish :lol


----------



## Corey

Briscoes about to win the belts for the 9th time, boys.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Adam Cole's been pulled from all upcoming ROH events and he posted this on twitter 










Is it finally that time ?


----------



## Corey

^^ Wait, what!? How the hell did I miss that???

@MarkyWhipwreck I'm reading that Meltzer is claiming that him being pulled from the shows is part of an angle and that he's still signed with ROH for at least another year. I'm... confused. 

-----------------------------

@Leon Knuckles did you get tickets to War of the Worlds in Toronto? Cause if so, you've got another guest. Toronto only!


----------



## DGenerationMC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723173998406705152
Seems interesting if true.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> ^^ Wait, what!? How the hell did I miss that???
> 
> @MarkyWhipwreck I'm reading that Meltzer is claiming that him being pulled from the shows is part of an angle and that he's still signed with ROH for at least another year. I'm... confused.



Yeah I heard something about that but what on earth could that be ? He was currently feuding with Taven and I wonder what a new angle could be.


----------



## malek

Matt Taven reforming Kingdom. There is good chance that MCMG will be with him, perhaps even Jason Kincaid. 

Not what I would have wanted for MCMG, but well...


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Corey said:


> ^^ Wait, what!? How the hell did I miss that???
> 
> @MarkyWhipwreck I'm reading that Meltzer is claiming that him being pulled from the shows is part of an angle and that he's still signed with ROH for at least another year. I'm... confused.
> 
> -----------------------------
> 
> @Leon Knuckles did you get tickets to War of the Worlds in Toronto? Cause if so, you've got another guest. Toronto only!


3RD ROW BAYBAY! :gameon


----------



## Braylyt

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Also SCOHX Night 2 is up on XWT for those who wanted to check it out
> 
> @Corey , @Braylyt


:sodone

That was awesome


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Braylyt said:


> :sodone
> 
> That was awesome


I told yah bud haha, that match was something special. One of the best matches I've seen in a LONNNNG time!


----------



## hgr423

I'm pretty excited to hear from Reddit that Cabana will be working full time and Hero and White will join the roster too. This is the shot in the arm ROH needs.


----------



## Corey

What... the hell is this? :lol


----------



## Braylyt

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I told yah bud haha, that match was something special. One of the best matches I've seen in a LONNNNG time!


Definitely agree. If it wasn't for Aztec Warfare being perfect and me being a sucker for the Sasha/Charlotte revolution I might've put this as my favourite match this year. 

I wonder what @Chris JeriG.O.A.T thinks about this match, actually just Adam Cole in general cuz I feel like in more ways than one he's the reincarnation of Jericho. A young, long-haired abrasive hotshot with incredible charisma, promo & in-ring skills, who simultaneously is the most hated AND most cheered guy in each match.

And with just 26 years on the clock he's undoubtably got an amazing career ahead of him.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Braylyt said:


> Definitely agree. If it wasn't for Aztec Warfare being perfect and me being a sucker for the Sasha/Charlotte revolution I might've put this as my favourite match this year.
> 
> I wonder what @Chris JeriG.O.A.T thinks about this match, actually just Adam Cole in general cuz I feel like in more ways than one he's the reincarnation of Jericho. A young, long-haired abrasive hotshot with incredible charisma, promo & in-ring skills, who simultaneously is the most hated AND most cheered guy in each match.
> 
> And with just 26 years on the clock he's undoubtably got an amazing career ahead of him.


I've never seen anything by Adam Cole. If you've got a link I'll check him out.


----------



## Braylyt

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I've never seen anything by Adam Cole. If you've got a link I'll check him out.


Watch this for a GOAT promo and a great match following it: http://watchwrestling.to/video/watch-roh-final-battle-2015/ (vodlocker 1st link 50:45) 
And the match we've been raving about, an even greater no DQ match between the 2: http://www.allwrestling.net/watch-roh-supercard-honor-2016-night-2-full-show-online-free/ (last link 13:30)


Although these GIFs should speak for themselves


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I've never seen anything by Adam Cole. If you've got a link I'll check him out.


*Key Promos*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6RBv53dW_g (1:40)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5jPLjZt0P0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6Vco2k96Bk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0-RMm4EB8k

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OJjIuOSPEU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKSM2dhA4CY

*Key Heel Segments*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYZpW4Uq8UU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXzbPF1zQ40\

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCvs_HLkY_U

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rl0YdDVfLhQ

*Charismatic Bits*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xijXhiH5H9A

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CU8F_vLDwDA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZyndQmrpkY

*Key matches*

http://watchwrestling.to/video/watch-roh-glory-honor-xiii-111514/ (use "cloudy" link, parts 2/3)

http://watchwrestling.to/video/watch-roh-njpw-war-of-the-worlds-2015/ (use "cloudy" link part 3)

http://watchwrestling.to/video/watch-roh-final-battle-2015/ (use "cloudy" link part 1)

http://watchwrestling.to/video/watch-pwg-mystery-vortex-ii-32814/ (use "Dailymotion" part 3)

http://watchwrestling.to/video/watch-roh-death-dishonor-xi-92013/ (use "Youwatch" 2 matches here)


----------



## Corey

This is probably the best looking match for the show so far imo. Nothing is sticking out yet to make me wanna buy the PPV though...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Yeah I probably won't get GW either Corey, especially with Cole not being scheduled.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Braylyt said:


> Watch this for a GOAT promo and a great match following it: http://watchwrestling.to/video/watch-roh-final-battle-2015/ (vodlocker 1st link 50:45)
> And the match we've been raving about, an even greater no DQ match between the 2: http://www.allwrestling.net/watch-roh-supercard-honor-2016-night-2-full-show-online-free/ (last link 13:30)
> 
> 
> Although these GIFs should speak for themselves





MarkyWhipwreck said:


> *Key Promos*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6RBv53dW_g (1:40)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5jPLjZt0P0
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6Vco2k96Bk
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0-RMm4EB8k
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OJjIuOSPEU
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKSM2dhA4CY
> 
> *Key Heel Segments*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYZpW4Uq8UU
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXzbPF1zQ40\
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCvs_HLkY_U
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rl0YdDVfLhQ
> 
> *Charismatic Bits*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xijXhiH5H9A
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CU8F_vLDwDA
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZyndQmrpkY
> 
> *Key matches*
> 
> http://watchwrestling.to/video/watch-roh-glory-honor-xiii-111514/ (use "cloudy" link, parts 2/3)
> 
> http://watchwrestling.to/video/watch-roh-njpw-war-of-the-worlds-2015/ (use "cloudy" link part 3)
> 
> http://watchwrestling.to/video/watch-roh-final-battle-2015/ (use "cloudy" link part 1)
> 
> http://watchwrestling.to/video/watch-pwg-mystery-vortex-ii-32814/ (use "Dailymotion" part 3)
> 
> http://watchwrestling.to/video/watch-roh-death-dishonor-xi-92013/ (use "Youwatch" 2 matches here)


So I just spent the last 90 minutes watching some of this stuff and so far I like him: he's charismatic, he has some swagger, he's a solid promo. I didn't see the creativity or vitriol of Jericho in the promos I saw but I didn't watch all of them. My thoughts on his ring work are a little more mixed: his Shining Wizard and forearms are good but the rest of his strikes are really bad, even his Superkick is pretty unconvincing. His moveset is good and impactful without being over choreographed. He had some really good psychology bits in the O'Reilly matches but the selling was bad when they actually attempted it. He's clearly very talented though and I wonder how much of what I didn't like is just my bias to the WWE style. If he had went to NXT in 2013 or 2014 back when it was still developmental I could see him being molded into one of my favorite guys.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> So I just spent the last 90 minutes watching some of this stuff and so far I like him: he's charismatic, he has some swagger, he's a solid promo. I didn't see the creativity or vitriol of Jericho in the promos I saw but I didn't watch all of them. My thoughts on his ring work are a little more mixed: his Shining Wizard and forearms are good but the rest of his strikes are really bad, even his Superkick is pretty unconvincing. His moveset is good and impactful without being over choreographed. He had some really good psychology bits in the O'Reilly matches but the selling was bad when they actually attempted it. He's clearly very talented though and I wonder how much of what I didn't like is just my bias to the WWE style. If he had went to NXT in 2013 or 2014 back when it was still developmental I could see him being molded into one of my favorite guys.


I definitely get what your saying with the WWE style as it took some time for me to adjust as well but glad you like him ! As I think he's one of the best in the world atm and hopefully we'll see him in NXT soon at least. If your ever looking to see more from Cole, I'm welcome to help (Y)


----------



## LaMelo

It would be Great if Adam Cole ever goes to NXT!


----------



## Natecore

I wish I could be there when Cabana takes on Lethal in Chicago. It'll be one of the most special nights in ROH history. So jealous of those I know that'll be there. Lucky bastards.


----------



## Corey

Natecore said:


> I wish I could be there when *Cabana takes on Lethal in Chicago.* It'll be one of the most special nights in ROH history. So jealous of those I know that'll be there. Lucky bastards.


Wow. How did that never register with me!? Maybe the title change WILL happen because of it being in Chi town...


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Looking forward to Cabana Vs Lethal, it feels like they've booked a win/win here. Cabana winning blows they roof off, Lethal winning has the potential for nuclear heat.

Also Okada and Moose?


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Colt Cabana should NOT be champion.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Leon Knuckles said:


> Colt Cabana should NOT be champion.


Believe me, I'd prefer Cole or Castle but who knows what's up with them.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Really wondering what's going on with Cole here, his Social Media has been dead and no ROH news. The Global Wars event and the whole WOTW tour is gonna take a big hit without him.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

DGenerationMC said:


> Believe me, I'd prefer Cole or Castle but who knows what's up with them.


Or even Moose.


----------



## Corey

Castle and Moose are most definitely not ready to be the Ring of Honor World Champion. C'mon guys.

I'm thinking Cabana comes out on top of this with the belt at some point and the problem is that Lethal has beaten damn near everyone on the roster to begin with and there's very few main event level challengers left. Give Cabana the belt and just let him a short run with it to give us some fresh matchups. Cole vs. Cabana could be excellent, Roddy could definitely get a great match out of him, and then you have the wildcards like Briscoe and O'Reilly. I'll have to see how Cabana looks in the ring.

BTW, if you guys haven't read the results from the show in San Antonio last night, Lethal won that 6 way instant reward whatever match it was by pinning ACH, but apparently Jay Briscoe had Lethal pinned and the ref couldn't see it, so we may have another Jay vs. Jay outing coming in the future. Who knows.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I think Colt is taking the strap gentlemen


----------



## El Dandy

I love him, but Dalton's ceiling is TV champion at absolute best.

The character is just not meant to be a top guy.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Looks like Cole is back on board with ROH too, Cary Silkin tagged him for the RI event this Saturday.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/rohcary%2Fstatus%2F724686413988519936


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Another huge match for O'Reilly, Delirious loves this man. Should be a great freaking match though.


----------



## Corey

^ Now THAT'S a match to be excited for. Had a feeling that was gonna be booked after seeing the rest of the card. Good choice.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Yeah I don't think Moose is ready yet though I do like him Colt's really the only choice left



> Ring of Honor COO Joe Koff recently appeared on "The Ross Report" with Jim Ross to answer Twitter questions.
> 
> Koff, who confirmed numerous internal discussions about ROH possibly going to two hours, said he's always been very open to talking with any other wrestling promoters and he'd like to have a relationship with WWE. Koff said, "If they think that we're strong enough to be considered to be part of their plan, I would certainly be open to it. I'm not sure how that would work and I'm not sure that that's something they're open to."
> 
> When asked about ROH programming possibly airing on the WWE Network, Koff said it would be up to WWE, if they established a relationship. He said WWE certainly needs as much content as possible and if they would be interested in licensing ROH content for the WWE Network, he would be happy to work out an agreement.
> 
> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...-coo-open-to-a-working-relationship-with-wwe/



It would be very strange to see RoH on the WWE network and I'm not sure I would want it except for maybe a NXT vs RoH event.


----------



## Hibachi

Have they released any of the cards for War of the Worlds shows next week?


----------



## Corey

Hibachi said:


> Have they released any of the cards for War of the Worlds shows next week?


Not yet. Haven't finished the whole Global Wars card, actually.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/725771904846540801
Seems like a bomb threat happened.


----------



## El Dandy

Sinclair rumored to buy TNA. Bomb threat by man in Panda suit. TNA owned by Panda Energy.

Hmmmm someone from Mecca lost their fucking mind


----------



## Heel To Face

I for one really hope they dont have Cabana be the one to end Lethal's long title run. I see no point or payoff at all for Cabana to be the one to beat Lethal. The way OReilly has been booked and the matches he has been given recently with his win over Adam Cole and the speech he made after that match and now on this up and coming ppv wrestling the IWPG champ. OReilly is the exact type of workhorse wrestler that ROH likes to have an there champ. 

I would be greatly disappointed if Cabana of all people is the one to finally beat Lethal. OReilly deserves it more and would get a huge rub from being the one to beat Lethal and it would really put him on another level.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Heel To Face said:


> I for one really hope they dont have Cabana be the one to end Lethal's long title run. I see no point or payoff at all for Cabana to be the one to beat Lethal. The way OReilly has been booked and the matches he has been given recently with his win over Adam Cole and the speech he made after that match and now on this up and coming ppv wrestling the IWPG champ. OReilly is the exact type of workhorse wrestler that ROH likes to have an there champ.
> 
> I would be greatly disappointed if Cabana of all people is the one to finally beat Lethal. OReilly deserves it more and would get a huge rub from being the one to beat Lethal and it would really put him on another level.


O'Reilly isn't over enough.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Alright, Cole is really trying to f*** with us posting this on twitter










EDIT: He also got rid of his ROH on Comet avi on Twitter and got verified


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

His contract doesn't expire for a while. It's a work.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Alright, Cole is really trying to f*** with us posting this on twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: He also got rid of his ROH on Comet avi on Twitter and got verified


Cole being the third man for BC would be much better than Balor.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Mark Briscoe in the streets of Japan. :lmao


----------



## Leon Knuckles

That 6-Man Match at Supercard of Honor Night 1 was EPIC! :mark:


----------



## hgr423

Leon Knuckles said:


> That 6-Man Match at Supercard of Honor Night 1 was EPIC! :mark:


What match was that?


----------



## Leon Knuckles

hgr423 said:


> What match was that?












*Replace BJ Penis with Jay Diesel.


----------



## LaMelo

Is Kazarian still in ROH?


----------



## Corey

Kemba said:


> Is Kazarian still in ROH?


Yeah, I believe he actually signed with them recently.


----------



## Corey

One of the last matches for the PPV:


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

I'm just imagining a Castle vs Ishii match

Those poor boys


----------



## Corey

Full card for May 9th In Dearborn. It looks like a doozy:

The Briscoes vs. The Machine Guns

reDRagon vs. Jay Lethal & Tetsuya Naito

Tomohiro Ishii vs. Moose

War Machine vs. Kazuchika Okada & Gedo

All Night Express vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Michael Elgin

Roderick Strong vs. Jushin Thunder Liger

KUSHIDA vs. Dalton Castle

Silas Young & Beer City Bruiser vs. Matt Sydal & ACH

Also appearing: The Young Bucks, Adam Page, & The Guerrillas of Destiny (Tonga & Roa)


----------



## El Capitan

El Dandy said:


> Sinclair rumored to buy TNA. Bomb threat by man in Panda suit. TNA owned by Panda Energy.
> 
> Hmmmm someone from Mecca lost their fucking mind


If they do buy TNA, I think you'll see a lot of ROH stars jump ship. Being associated with a toxic brand like TNA isn't good for their careers. Guys like Angle, AJ Styles and Samoa Joe had the sense to gtfo of dodge.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

LETHAL VS DIJAK ON THE 11TH AND IM GOING! :woo


----------



## Corey

Leon Knuckles said:


> LETHAL VS DIJAK ON THE 11TH AND IM GOING! :woo


Yep, Toronto announcements have started!

BTW, this match NOT being announced as a World Title match makes me feel like Cabana is winning...


----------



## Hencheman_21

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Alright, Cole is really trying to f*** with us posting this on twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: He also got rid of his ROH on Comet avi on Twitter and got verified


Kingdom and Bullet Club showing mutual respect


----------



## FITZ

Strongly considering ordering the PPV in hopes of Cabana winning the title.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Leon Knuckles said:


> LETHAL VS DIJAK ON THE 11TH AND IM GOING! :woo


You're also gonna get this BOSJ rematch!


----------



## Corey

Toronto gettin some nifty stuff:









@LilOlMe the main event for NYC:










Would be better if there was a 3rd heel instead of Briscoe. :shrug


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> @LilOlMe the main event for NYC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be better if there was a 3rd heel instead of Briscoe. :shrug


Jay Briscoe in Cole's spot :cry :cry :cry


----------



## Leon Knuckles

:mark: I AM MARKING THE FUCK OUT! :mark:


----------



## Corey

I've gotta be honest here, my interest in Global Wars is almost non-existent and I think it's because of the lack of television. I'm not sure why they wouldn't put some of what happened at Supercard of Honor on TV instead of the older Honor Rising stuff. Having not seen SCOH yet, I don't have any idea what the build to Lethal/Cabana consists of other than Colt coming back, cutting a promo, and pinning him. Oh well. Pretty much expect The Briscoes to win the Tag Titles again and hopefully Ishii retains the TV Title. No one imo is kayfabe credible enough to stand toe-to-toe with Ishii, especially not Bobby Fish. I would much rather see him drop the belt to O'Reilly, Dijak, or Elgin, but I guess we'll see what happens. Naito vs. O'Reilly could end up being MOTN.

----------------

Another match for NYC:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Yeah I definitely agree with you there Corey, I'm not that interested in GW this year either plus there's no Cole :cry


----------



## Ham and Egger

So there's no more tix for NYC?


----------



## Corey

Ham and Egger said:


> So there's no more tix for NYC?


I believe that was the first WOTW show to sell out.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I guess I'll be watching on ippv then...


----------



## Corey

Ham and Egger said:


> I guess I'll be watching on ippv then...


Global Wars in Chicago is the only PPV. All the other shows are scheduled as live events for VOD... sorry bud.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Corey said:


> Global Wars in Chicago is the only PPV. All the other shows are scheduled as live events for VOD... sorry bud.


Excuse me while I dive head first off a building.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Anybody else feel like ROH has become far too reliant on the NJPW connection? I feel like it sort of makes them feel inferior in some ways, every big show involves NJPW guys now and their own roster development has suffered as a result. Don't get me wrong - I love seeing the NJPW guys mix it up with the ROH guys, but it felt more special when it wasn't almost every show (just how it feels, clearly an exaggeration).


----------



## Leon Knuckles

The SOH highlights hyped me up for Global Wars. You guys are nuts!

I am continuing SOH and I just finished watching Adam Cole vs ACH. Holy balls, that was one hell of a match! :mark: ****1/2

8-man tag match is next.

Lio Rush vs Jay Lethal. :drose


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Leon Knuckles said:


> I am continuing SOH and I just finished watching Adam Cole vs ACH. Holy balls, that was one hell of a match! :mark: ****1/2


Loved this match, 2nd best ROH match this year quite frankly.


----------



## DGenerationMC

1) Very happy Jay got the opportunity to do this

2) How the hell did ROH get this gig?


----------



## richyque

DGenerationMC said:


> 1) Very happy Jay got the opportunity to do this
> 
> 2) How the hell did ROH get this gig?


Lets go white sox!


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Global Wars is LIVE on PPV tomorrow! :woo


----------



## Leon Knuckles

I just finished SOH Night 2. Adam Cole is unconscious! :enzo


----------



## LaMelo

I can't wait to see Global Wars! :mark:


----------



## Stinger Fan

Wrestling is Life said:


> Anybody else feel like ROH has become far too reliant on the NJPW connection? I feel like it sort of makes them feel inferior in some ways, every big show involves NJPW guys now and their own roster development has suffered as a result. Don't get me wrong - I love seeing the NJPW guys mix it up with the ROH guys, but it felt more special when it wasn't almost every show (just how it feels, clearly an exaggeration).


To be fair they have lost quite a few guys over the past couple years but they have enough of their own talent to carry them.


----------



## Corey

Won't be buying the PPV tonight because I think the build has been pretty poor and I wasn't satisfied enough with the Anniversary Show to spend another $35+ on a joint PPV again, but I'll be interested to see the results and will certainly download and watch it sometime in the future. Still multiple shows behind right now. 

Predictions?

Cabana over Lethal to become NEW Ring of Honor Champion (If it's gonna happen, Chicago is the place)

Briscoes over War Machine to become NEW and 9 time Tag Champs

Ishii over Fish to retain the TV Title (If someone's beating Ishii they better step the fuck up with the stiffness. Give me a Jay Briscoe or Michael Elgin)

Dalton Castle to win the TV Title number one contender's match

Naito vs. O'Reilly ends up as MOTN to no one's surprise

Bullet Club vs. ROH 8 man should be a lot of fun


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I've got pretty much the same predictions except I've got Bobby Fish winning the TV title tonight.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

On another note, I think The Addiction have slowly but surely became my favorite tag team in the world.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Still debating whether or not to order tonight's show. I have spent a lot of money as of late so $35 feels like a lot to me right now, but I don't typically mind the price since it supports the product. I think the card looks great, though as I expressed recently I am a bit worn out on the NJPW/ROH join stuff - unfortunate since there is so much of it in the immediate future. No doubt the matches will be great, but so many of them are just sort of there. Hardly any results will feel like they really matter.

On the other hand the Cabana/Lethal main event has me shockingly interested. I do feel it is a little lame the only build on TV for the match was clips from SCOH, though I guess the newest episode is a preview show? For many of us we won't see the TV until after the show. I am real unsure of the result of this match - it seems ridiculous to bring back Colt and immediately have him dethrone Lethal. On the flip side it could be a hell of a moment.


----------



## NastyYaffa

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729409438105358337Who could it be?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

NastyYaffa said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729409438105358337Who could it be?


unk A man can dream.


----------



## Jcutter78

Anyone here live in Toronto looking for tickets to the tv taping on Wednesday May 11. I have 4 front row tickets for sale which I won't be using anymore (show now conflicts with fane 5 of theRaptors/Heat series). Willing to sell all 4 or in pairs.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Remembered that I could watch the show on ROHwrestling.com and use my Ringside discount to cut the cost down a bit, so I gave in and ordered the show. Live Sunday night wrestling always brings back fond memories of my childhood!


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729436571519307776
This would be great.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Why spend money when there is Taima?


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Jcutter78 said:


> Anyone here live in Toronto looking for tickets to the tv taping on Wednesday May 11. I have 4 front row tickets for sale which I won't be using anymore (show now conflicts with fane 5 of theRaptors/Heat series). Willing to sell all 4 or in pairs.


What seat are you? I will sit there if it's empty. I am row 3.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Leon Knuckles said:


> Why spend money when there is Taima?


I'm not familiar with Taima. Besides I like to financially support the wrestling I care about when I can do so.


----------



## killacamt

found myself a nice little stream


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

ACH dressing up as Luffy?


----------



## Vårmakos

I am now afraid for Castle's life.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Fuck yes Dalton wins

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Even Flow

Calling it now, Adam Cole to be unveiled as the newest member of Bullet Club. Then he finally gets the chance to goto NJPW.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

That 2.9 kickout I am not really liking this match though.

Shit finish **1/4 match.


----------



## Legion

That tag match was crazy, Hanson is one tough son of a bitch


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Even Flow said:


> Calling it now, Adam Cole to be unveiled as the newest member of Bullet Club. Then he finally gets the chance to goto NJPW.


I came here just to post that ! haha you gotta save the Cole news for me bro lol.

It all makes sense posting pics of Devitt & AJ.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

All matches have been at least solid thus far good show.


----------



## Saintpat

Can someone catch me up with results? I'm not watching -- a friend of mine is getting it but he's DVR'ing it because Mothers Day and so he's going to give me a DVD tomorrow. In the meantime, I'd love to keep up.


----------



## #1UndertakerFan

I get it at 11 on saturdays good young wrestling company from ROH wish i could get the ppvs.


----------



## Vårmakos

FISH???


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

I really don't care about the ReDragon guys as singles guys really wanted to see Dalton vs Ishii.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Saintpat said:


> Can someone catch me up with results? I'm not watching -- a friend of mine is getting it but he's DVR'ing it because Mothers Day and so he's going to give me a DVD tomorrow. In the meantime, I'd love to keep up.


Dalton Castle is the new #1 contender for the TV title
Cheeseburger/Liger over Addiction
War Machine over Briscoes
Naito over O'Reilly
Moose/Okada over Elgin/Tana
Bobby Fish is the new TV Champ !


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Sydal's music just sounds like Stoner music lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

If it is Cole I believe he's gonna enter and probably win BOSJ


----------



## MTheBehemoth

So, what was the point of that Ishii TV title run?

Ah, nevermind. Delirious is still booking the show. Unfortunately.


----------



## Saintpat

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Dalton Castle is the new #1 contender for the TV title
> Cheeseburger/Liger over Addiction
> War Machine over Briscoes
> Naito over O'Reilly
> Moose/Okada over Elgin/Tana
> Bobby Fish is the new TV Champ !


Thanks!

Looks like a good show.


----------



## Legion

Lmao poor Mr. Wrestling 3 (who is obviously Steve Corino) he wanted those superkicks so bad


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

So no new bullet club member ?


----------



## Corey

I like Bobby Fish... but come on now. Beating Ishii??? Winning singles gold before O'Reilly???


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> So no new bullet club member ?


Could be revealed in the main event.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Could be revealed in the main event.


Lets hope so.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

MAIN EVENT TIME :mark: Lethal better win!

If Cabana wins, we riot!!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

ADAM COLE BAYBAY !!!!!!


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Rip match.


----------



## Vårmakos

I was actually starting to get into the match... couldn't they have done this afterwards?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

The Bullet club is basically just the Mount Rushmore of wrestling now since No one else matters except for Young Bucks,Omega and now Cole.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

Superkick Counter working overtime


----------



## CretinHop138

So the match is overshadowed. Bullet Club is still an New Japan trademark right? Lel.

:eyeroll


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

So is Jay Lethal turning face this is an awful face beatdown.


----------



## Vårmakos

WHAT IS HAPPENING


----------



## Legion

Damn, Bullet Club kicking literally everyone's ass lol


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

Bucks will even SK their own father


----------



## Saintpat

RatherBeAtNitro said:


> Bucks will even SK their own father


It's Mother's Day, so she's spared ... BUT JUST FOR TODAY!


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro




----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Overkill. Didn't care for the finish at all.


----------



## richyque

One of the best ROH ppv's i have ever seen and the ending was so awesome i cant wait till the next tv show this weekend to see what the fallout of this ppv is.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

So we'll either be getting Cole/Cabana/Lethal or the long overdue Cole/Lethal matchup :drose


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*51*


----------



## DGenerationMC

:sodone


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

I don't like that the title match was basically second fiddle to a stable gaining a new member who wasn't even involved in the match.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

I am so hyped for War of the Worlds now. I am so glad I bought tickets!!!


----------



## Leon Knuckles

TheGeneticFreak said:


> I don't like that the title match was basically second fiddle to a stable gaining a new member who wasn't even involved in the match.


That's why he did it. Because he wasn't involved in the match. HE WANTS TO BE INVOLVED DAMNIT!

ADAM COLE BAYBAY!!! :flip


----------



## Braylyt

Tuned in right in time for the Adam Cole party:mark:

Not a fan of this Bullet Club stuff but I guess it's a big deal for him so I'm happy about it. Very entertaining end of the show.

The announcing was pretty sweet too, the masked guy is hilarious and one Buck dropping that "bah gawd look at the package on Cole, his gf got a family" deaded me:lol.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

DGenerationMC said:


> :sodone


I don't know if it hit you yet bro but we got 

COLE + OMEGA !!!!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Leon Knuckles said:


> I am so hyped for War of the Worlds now. I am so glad I bought tickets!!!












TAKE ME WITH YOUUUUU!!!!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Cole is going to be the 3rd two time ROH Champ.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

So is ROH now generic pro wrestling company 133,431? Where is the creativity?


----------



## Corey

Keeping in mind that I didn't watch the show, I have to say that bringing Colt back and doing this match ON PAY PER VIEW just so it can set up Cole joining Bullet Club in the MAIN EVENT of said pay per view is NOT the type of business ROH should be doing. I absolutely HATE when PPVs end with no real decision. Hated it with Orton & Bryan, hated it when Undertaker returned and ruined Lesnar vs. Rollins, and now ROH is doing it? Oh man...

Again, I haven't seen the show yet so I'll reserve judgement for when I do, but I can definitely assure you I'm glad I didn't pay the $35-45 for it.

Lemme get them ratings @MarkyWhipwreck


----------



## Natecore

Adam Cole isnt cool, fyi. His Jericho midlife crisis tattoo proves it.

I'd definitely be pissed spending $50 and not seeing a finish.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

I just watched the PPV and forgive me because I don't follow the product extensively but I got a question:

Is there a storyline reason why nobody from the back came out to try & fight off the Bullet Club? The whole time, I'm waiting for the locker room to empty out (or at the very least, Nigel). 

Would I be correct in thinking that the reason nobody did was because they don't like Lethal (due to being in the HoT) and to tie in with what Lethal said, nobody helped Colt because they don't want him there? Or am I just overthinking it?

Either way, I liked the show (although I didn't tune in until mid-way thru O'Reilly-Naito; really liked Naito's whole "disrespect" theme). I need to start paying more attention to their product, so I can have a better understanding of what the fuck is going on.


----------



## El Dandy

WHY
WON'T
BULLET
CLUB
JUST
DIE


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Briscoes vs War Machine was MOTN for me. Discuss.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Explain that ending to me. Please.


----------



## Corey

O-Dog said:


> I just watched the PPV and forgive me because I don't follow the product extensively but I got a question:
> 
> Is there a storyline reason why nobody from the back came out to try & fight off the Bullet Club? The whole time, I'm waiting for the locker room to empty out (or at the very least, Nigel).
> 
> *Would I be correct in thinking that the reason nobody did was because they don't like Lethal (due to being in the HoT) and to tie in with what Lethal said, nobody helped Colt because they don't want him there? Or am I just overthinking it?*
> 
> Either way, I liked the show (although I didn't tune in until mid-way thru O'Reilly-Naito; really liked Naito's whole "disrespect" theme). I need to start paying more attention to their product, so I can have a better understanding of what the fuck is going on.


I would assume yes to the majority of that. Lethal has no friends or peers in the locker room other than Joey Daddiego since he thinks he's better than everyone and has pretty much beaten every guy on the roster. With Cabana just coming back, there's not really anyone kayfabe wise that would come out to help him except maybe Sydal. No one really left from his original run with the company either.


----------



## DGenerationMC

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Cole is going to be the 3rd two time ROH Champ.


He should've been the fucking first.


----------



## Corey

El Dandy said:


> WHY
> WON'T
> BULLET
> CLUB
> JUST
> DIE


Can't wait until Adam Cole runs down the ramp and throws Tanahashi off the ladder to cost him the title at Dominion. :lol


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Delirious has been watching to much Nitro.


----------



## DGenerationMC

El Dandy said:


> WHY
> WON'T
> BULLET
> CLUB
> JUST
> DIE


Because it's f-f-f-f-f-f-f-for life.















Except AJ Styles (Y)


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> Keeping in mind that I didn't watch the show, I have to say that bringing Colt back and doing this match ON PAY PER VIEW just so it can set up Cole joining Bullet Club in the MAIN EVENT of said pay per view is NOT the type of business ROH should be doing. I absolutely HATE when PPVs end with no real decision. Hated it with Orton & Bryan, hated it when Undertaker returned and ruined Lesnar vs. Rollins, and now ROH is doing it? Oh man...
> 
> Again, I haven't seen the show yet so I'll reserve judgement for when I do, but I can definitely assure you I'm glad I didn't pay the $35-45 for it.
> 
> Lemme get them ratings @MarkyWhipwreck


Gotcha brotha

Castle v. Roddy v. ACH v. Page - ** 3/4, solid opener

Addiction v. Cheesburger & Liger - **, fun for what it was.

War Machine v. Briscoes - *** 1/4, shocking near falls here helped the match I liked it

Kyle O'Reilly v. Tetsuya Naito - *** 1/2, disappointed actually because I felt this had more but it wasn't a bad match by any means and Naito was killing it the whole match

Tanahashi/Elgin v. Okada/Moose - ***, might be slightly to high on this but this was fun and the crowd was uber hot for Okada/Tana

Bobby Fish v. Ishii - ***, you could tell Bobby wasn't use to working Ishii's style of match but I think he did alright and surprisingly I liked the finish

Lethal/Cabana - ***, This match was on its way to being pretty good but then the interference happened 

MOTN was O'Reilly/Naito although it could've been Lethal/Cabana had the match kept going.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

I enjoyed the show up until the main event was ruined. I hate "World" title matches that result in a no-finish unless that no-finish is to advance the issue between the wrestlers involved. Adam Cole is now Bullet Club...whoop whoop, big deal. Couldn't this have been established another way than to ruin the main event that people plop down their hard earned money to see?

They aren't WWE, they need to keep people happy in order to buy their next PPV or iPPV. ROH made this main event seem like nothing more than a showcase for Cole to show he's now Bullet Club. It's not like BC is invading ROH, they've been competing (and mostly been fan favorites) on and off for the past couple of years so there isn't like a shock value of BC coming in and taking over.

Turning Jay Lethal face is probably the worse thing ROH can do at this point. I enjoyed his work the past couple of years as a heel and it'll be a damn shame if he's turned defacto face because ROH has to push Bullet Club at his expense.


----------



## Lazyking

MTheBehemoth said:


> Explain that ending to me. Please.


Cabana was not going to win the match, he could have lost to Lethal but that would have been a bit deflating and with the attack when it happened, you can bring Cabana back to help Lethal or get a rematch cause of no winner..

I didn't hate it, cause if you're not going to have Cabana win, you need to set up your new challenger.. plus fans like the Bullet Club so its not like the people there left unhappy... and that's what matters given where it was.


----------



## Corey

Was looking at the rest of the War of the Worlds shows and apparently ROH forgot to announce a LOT of shit that's happening:

@Leon Knuckles in Toronto:

Omega & The Young Bucks vs. Tanahashi, Elgin, & Yoshitatsu (WTF, Tatsu in ROH??? Could this be for the NEVER 6 man titles!?)
Ishii vs. Ferrara (... why is this happening?)

In NYC:

*Tag Team Title 3 Way:* War Machine (c) vs. reDRagon vs. The Addiction
Mark Briscoe vs. Jushin Liger
RPG Vice vs. The Machine Guns
Moose vs. Lio Rush vs. Dalton Castle vs. Michael Elgin
KUSHIDA vs. Silas Young
ANX vs. Guerrillas of Destiny

Could we have new tag champs?


----------



## Mad Max

Corey said:


> Keeping in mind that I didn't watch the show, I have to say that bringing Colt back and doing this match ON PAY PER VIEW just so it can set up Cole joining Bullet Club in the MAIN EVENT of said pay per view is NOT the type of business ROH should be doing. I absolutely HATE when PPVs end with no real decision. Hated it with Orton & Bryan, hated it when Undertaker returned and ruined Lesnar vs. Rollins, and now ROH is doing it? Oh man...
> 
> Again, I haven't seen the show yet so I'll reserve judgement for when I do, but I can definitely assure you I'm glad I didn't pay the $35-45 for it.
> 
> Lemme get them ratings @MarkyWhipwreck


This. A bad finish can ruin a good match, and that's not something ROH can afford to do because they're not doing WWE size business - they need every person they can buying their pay-per-views.


----------



## El Dandy

Corey said:


> Can't wait until Adam Cole runs down the ramp and throws Tanahashi off the ladder to cost him the title at Dominion. :lol


pls no don't give Gedo any ideas, but hey they're gonna do a WWE match so they may as well do a WWE finish ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Cole is good enough and doesn't need to keep company with the BC geeks (not calling Omega a geek cause he's a star, but the Bucks lower him down to their level). I guess it has a purpose if it gets him in the door to do some NJPW shows and the ROH title, but man. I mean, BC has been a dead corpse for nearly a year and it's embarrassing how they still want to go back to well for water when it is bone dry.

I'm not a fan of Cabana, but sucks that he gets brought in, gets this spot and they kinda did a bait and switch like that. They'll do a triple threat and he's just gonna be the guy that takes the pin. Oh great, we're gonna hear Lethal carry on about how he was champ for a year and never was even pinned to lose the belt, aren't we?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I do feel bad for Colt tho I cant even lie, he had a huge hometown return and was over like rover, seeming to be on his A-game in the match just to be overshadowed.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

I still have to watch Dontaku - so I have no idea what's on the Dominion card.

Cabana can work, but he doesn't have the IT factor. He doesn't look like a star, especially in that singlet. He doesn't look like a champion.

Lethal is still the fuckin man!

I can't wait for Cole vs Lethal to kickstart. It's gonna be amazing. :mark:

I think the crowd went home happy. They got to see an epic beatdown, even if the match was ruined. 50 superkicks plus 1 on Old Buck. Who's gonna complain about that? Wrestling doesn't always have to be so serious. Swerves are a part of the fun. ROH understands that. Delirious understands that. Just look at his gimmick lol.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Lazyking said:


> Cabana was not going to win the match, he could have lost to Lethal but that would have been a bit deflating and with the attack when it happened, you can bring Cabana back to help Lethal or get a rematch cause of no winner..
> 
> I didn't hate it, cause if you're not going to have Cabana win, you need to set up your new challenger.. plus fans like the Bullet Club so its not like the people there left unhappy... and that's what matters given where it was.


I get all that. Meant the superkick horse shit.


----------



## Lazyking

The only problem have with it is going forward, I can just see the bullet club interfering in World title matches since Cole is most likely next champ and that will get old just like Truth interfering did.

Its not like I want those kind of finishes all the time.


----------



## Lazyking

MTheBehemoth said:


> I get all that. Meant the superkick horse shit.


to keep their promise that it would be the biggest superkick party ever..

and that they run ROH I guess


----------



## Leon Knuckles

MTheBehemoth said:


> I get all that. Meant the superkick horse shit.


I think it's juxtaposition. They did 0 superkicks in the match, proving that they can still have good matches and win without having to resort to spamming superkicks. And then outside of the match, they spam superkicks. That's such a Young Buck thing to do. :lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Lazyking said:


> The only problem have with it is going forward, I can just see the bullet club interfering in World title matches since Cole is most likely next champ and that will get old just like Truth interfering did.
> 
> Its not like I want those kind of finishes all the time.


I can see Lethal and Cabana working together to fight off Bullet Club. The first match may be Lethal/Cabana vs Young Bucks. Then, they could do Cabana vs Cole, with Cole obviously going over. Then, they could do Lethal vs Cole.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Once Matt Taven gets healthy there going to do another Bullet Club v. Kingdom feud also, Cole will probably be champ tho.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Once Matt Taven gets healthy there going to do another Bullet Club v. Kingdom feud also, Cole will probably be champ tho.


Who will Taven recruit?


----------



## Corey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729505535838588929
:shrug


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Leon Knuckles said:


> Who will Taven recruit?


Most likely ANX, they're not doing much rn plus Kenny King is a pretty darn good heel on the mic.


----------



## Saintpat

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Once Matt Taven gets healthy there going to do another Bullet Club v. Kingdom feud also, Cole will probably be champ tho.


I can't remember anyone who I went from don't-care/can't-stand to please-please-get-well-and-come-back about than Taven.

Either he improved immensely in his run with the Kingdom or I didn't get something that was right in front of me or I somehow just missed it, but Taven is in my top three faves in ROH for the last year or more.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Most likely ANX, they're not doing much rn plus Kenny King is a pretty darn good heel on the mic.


Kingdom Express! :tucky


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Saintpat said:


> I can't remember anyone who I went from don't-care/can't-stand to please-please-get-well-and-come-back about than Taven.
> 
> Either he improved immensely in his run with the Kingdom or I didn't get something that was right in front of me or I somehow just missed it, but Taven is in my top three faves in ROH for the last year or more.


Yeah I think being in the Kingdom helped Taven big time, he got time to grow and learn.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Saintpat said:


> I can't remember anyone who I went from don't-care/can't-stand to please-please-get-well-and-come-back about than Taven.
> 
> Either he improved immensely in his run with the Kingdom or I didn't get something that was right in front of me or I somehow just missed it, but Taven is in my top three faves in ROH for the last year or more.


I hate Taven. :lol


----------



## Cipher

I am beyond sick of the Bullet Club. That ending was trash and I'm even more annoyed that the BC will continue to stink up New Japan.


----------



## Saintpat

Leon Knuckles said:


> I hate Taven. :lol


Well, right before Bennett and Maria left, I bought a Kingdom "Big in Japan" shirt, so I'm committed.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Leon Knuckles said:


> Who will Taven recruit?


I was thinking put him in the new Embassy with Nana, Dijak and maybe ANX along with others.


----------



## Ham and Egger

If the Bullet Club attacked Lethal, why didn't Naito help him?


----------



## Leon Knuckles

DGenerationMC said:


> I was thinking put him in the new Embassy with Nana, Dijak and maybe ANX along with others.


Dijak is a babyface though.


----------



## LilOlMe

@Corey, that whole NY card looks terrible unfortunately, but it'll be an experience.

COULD SOMEONE please tell me whether the tonight's PPV was worth spending $35 on without spoiling me on anything? Please write yes or no on my profile so I don't risk being spoiled coming back here. Thank you!


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Ham and Egger said:


> If the Bullet Club attacked Lethal, why didn't Naito help him?


Because Naito doesn't give a fuck about anyone but himself.


----------



## El Dandy

Ham and Egger said:


> If the Bullet Club attacked Lethal, why didn't Naito help him?


Lack of continuity is real. But I guess we're supposed to forget any ROH stuff that happened in Japan... expect for the Ishii title win. I guess they had to follow up with that :lmao

Apparently, much like WWE, ROH is also 2 years behind the times and think BC is white hot and has cache


----------



## Saintpat

El Dandy said:


> Lack of continuity is real. But I guess we're supposed to forget any ROH stuff that happened in Japan... expect for the Ishii title win. I guess they had to follow up with that :lmao
> 
> Apparently, much like WWE, ROH is also 2 years behind the times and think BC is white hot and has cache


As far behind the times as all those people who buy BC shirts and wear them to every indie show.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

I like Bullet Club. :becky


----------



## TheRealFunkman

Evolve 61 ending > Global Wars ending


----------



## El Dandy

@Leon Knuckles confirmed likes Bullet Club, Dub Step, Affliction shirts, and roller blades

Leon I look forward to reading about how much you love LOS INGOBERNABLES de MURICA in 2018


----------



## Leon Knuckles

El Dandy said:


> @Leon Knuckles confirmed likes Bullet Club, Dub Step, Affliction shirts, and roller blades
> 
> Leon I look forward to reading about how much you love LOS INGOBERNABLES de MURICA in 2018


:Wat?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

I think they should really shake up the booking of Roh and each time NJPW come to play they are the stars of the event usually the most over and go over the Roh guys 9/10 times it just makes all the guys from Roh look bad.


----------



## S.MACK

Good show and I must be in the minority here but I liked the ending!


----------



## DGenerationMC

TheGeneticFreak said:


> I think they should really shake up the booking of Roh and each time NJPW come to play they are the stars of the event usually the most over and go over the Roh guys 9/10 times it just makes all the guys from Roh look bad.


Yeah, that just hit me. Perhaps these joint shows show really pit ROH against NJPW where every match is one company against the other and there's a scoreboard of who wins more matches at the end of the night. Kinda like WWE's Bragging Rights. 

For example, if Ishii wins the ROH TV Title then O'Reilly should get the Junior Heavyweight Title at the same time, even if it's for short amount of time. But that's just me. The whole ordeal is alarming now that it's becoming more apparent.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Considering all the buzz it seemed to generate on here and elsewhere I would say the ending worked.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

DGenerationMC said:


> Yeah, that just it me. Perhaps these joint shows show really pit ROH against NJPW where every match is one company against the other and there's a scoreboard of who wins more matches at the end of the night. Kinda like WWE's Bragging Rights.
> 
> For example, if Ishii wins the ROH TV Title then O'Reilly should get the Junior Heavyweight Title at the same time, even if it's for short amount of time. But that's just me. The whole ordeal is alarming now that it's becoming more apparent.


Matt Sydal (ROH talent) holds the Jr Tag titles with Ricochet.


----------



## FITZ

I ended up not ordering because the more I thought about the more convinced I became that Colt wasn't going to win the title and that was really the only reason I had considered getting the show.


----------



## Corey

So we had a surprise title defense in Dearborn tonight and for whatever reason, this happened:



Spoiler: this picture of someone with a title


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Came here just to post that !! Mah boys won again !

Another new BC member was named tonight.


----------



## Corey

Tonight's show sounds a hell of a lot more interesting than the PPV last night, honestly.

There's no point in putting this in a spoiler tag, but reDagon actually beat Lethal and Naito tonight and Lethal took the pin. Could they be setting up a 4 way at Best in the World???

Lethal vs. Cole vs. Cabana vs. O'Reilly?


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Best part about Dave and Alvarez defending ROH's booking last night was them, basically, saying: "Let's wait and see. It's Cole. Now someone like


Spoiler: spoiler



Adam Page


 would be like M. Wallstreet & bad."

Get some pointers from the LizardMan next time, Big Dave.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The newest member of BC was pretty unnecessary tbh, it was like 

"Hey you turned face and you aren't over. We've got nothing for you, join BC"


----------



## El Dandy

Adding yet another geek to the illustrious and HAWT Bullet Club

:eyeroll


----------



## PulseGlazer

So who here is aware of the ROH turmoil murmurs going around?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Yeah I don't like the choice of the newest Bullet Club member.



Corey said:


> Lethal vs. Cole vs. Cabana vs. O'Reilly?


God I hope not I am completely apathetic to O'Reilly as a singles guy.


----------



## Even Flow

Corey said:


> So we had a surprise title defense in Dearborn tonight and for whatever reason, this happened:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: this picture of someone with a title


About time War Machine lost the tag titles. Shame it wasn't The Young Bucks who got the titles, though. I would like to see them get another title run.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Rowe is injured so that's probably why War Machine lost the titles.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Leon Knuckles said:


> Rowe is injured so that's probably why War Machine lost the titles.


Damn, that's a bummer. Was looking forward to those guys feuding with The Bucks. How did the injury happen?


----------



## Leon Knuckles

DGenerationMC said:


> Damn, that's a bummer. Was looking forward to those guys feuding with The Bucks. How did the injury happen?


I have no idea. But he went home. He won't be in Toronto tomorrow.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Cedric Alexander has been announced as returning to EVOLVE. Wonder if he is totally done with ROH? He had unfortunately hit a bit of a standstill there, but I always enjoyed his work.


----------



## Even Flow

I think he must be. 

He had that angle going with Veda, but I haven't seen those 2 together on an ROH show for a while.


----------



## Corey

The hell is this shit? Why can we not get some new footage?


----------



## Leon Knuckles

DAAAAAAAAAAAAMN.

War of the Worlds in Toronto was epic! :enzo

I had a blast. The Briscoes clapped me. *faint*


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Even Flow said:


> I think he must be.
> 
> He had that angle going with Veda, but I haven't seen those 2 together on an ROH show for a while.


They will be on the next set of shows. ROH just taped 4 shows tonight in Toronto.

Veda Scott is so delicious in person. :Tripslick


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

So the internet has been talking that it was announced that at BITW it'll be Lethal/Briscoe II

Hopefully this is just a rumor and not true, if so this is one of the dumbest booking decisions ever. You have THREE guys that deserve a title shot and have more momentum than Jay. (Cole, Colt & Kyle)


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

no, no, no.






Hopefully by the way this video ended we'll get Roddy/Briscoe instead.


----------



## El Capitan

Not surprised at the Jay Briscoe rematch, I'd be even less surprised if he actually won it. 

I love Lethal as a wrestler, but at the end of the day wrestling is still a business, and Briscoe is a bigger draw than Lethal.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

El Capitan said:


> Not surprised at the Jay Briscoe rematch, I'd be even less surprised if he actually won it.
> 
> I love Lethal as a wrestler, but at the end of the day wrestling is still a business, and Briscoe is a bigger draw than Lethal.


I think Jay's buzz around the wrestling world has diminished over the last year though especially with the homophobe comments.

I think Cole with the addition of Bullet Club(wrestling world is still talking about it) and even Colt Cabana draw more than Jay.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> So the internet has been talking that it was announced that at BITW it'll be Lethal/Briscoe II
> 
> Hopefully this is just a rumor and not true, if so this is one of the dumbest booking decisions ever. You have THREE guys that deserve a title shot and have more momentum than Jay. (Cole, Colt & Kyle)


Oh, it's happening.

However, when Lethal and Omega got in the ring together, the place exploded.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Leon Knuckles said:


> *when Lethal and Omega got in the ring together, the place exploded.*


Now that's what I wanna hear. Enough of this Lethal-Briscoe II nonsense. New matchups, new matchups!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Leon Knuckles said:


> Oh, it's happening.


:Vince2

ROH is taking a huge stepback with this.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Seems daft to have a heel faction wreck up the joint and pose with the title then follow it up with unrelated rematch no one asked for.


----------



## hgr423

I want to see the rematch.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

hgr423 said:


> I want to see the rematch.


:Out


----------



## DGenerationMC

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> :Out


I'm not against it, I just hope ROH doesn't build the match up as some big happening. If the match happens on TV or a throwaway live event, I'm fine it as long as PPVs are saved for big main events that are fresh.

However, Lethal's thing now appears to be "I've beaten everyone", which is almost true. Cole, Cabana, O'Reilly are all repeat contenders.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

DGenerationMC said:


> I'm not against it, I just hope ROH doesn't build the match up as some big happening. If the match happens on TV or a throwaway live event, I'm fine it as long as PPVs are saved for big main events that are fresh.
> 
> However, Lethal's thing now appears to be "I've beaten everyone", which is almost true. Cole, Cabana, O'Reilly are all repeat contenders.


It's happening at BITW bro.

Plus he hasn't beaten Cole 1on1, hasn't beaten O'Reilly clean and hasn't beaten Colt.


----------



## hgr423

DGenerationMC said:


> However, Lethal's thing now appears to be "I've beaten everyone", which is almost true. Cole, Cabana, O'Reilly are all repeat contenders.


The truth is that Lethal has hardly beaten anyone without cheating. He's probably the worst ROH champion in history after Xavier.

People have been complaining about the ROH product lately ... the biggest problem has been how Lethal's tenure as champion has been booked. It tough to be excited about a promotion with a crappy world champ, especially when the announcers claim he is the best ever.


----------



## Corey

Doing Lethal/Briscoe II at Best in the World would make absolutely no sense. That would be so out of left field considering what we just saw with Colt and Bullet Club. Is Lethal a face now? Who's booking this shit?



El Capitan said:


> Not surprised at the Jay Briscoe rematch, I'd be even less surprised if he actually won it.
> 
> I love Lethal as a wrestler, but at the end of the day wrestling is still a business, and *Briscoe is a bigger draw than Lethal.*


Is this opinion? How are we judging this? Lethal has been champ for he majority of the biggest and most profitable time in ROH history, which has been the past year and a half roughly.



hgr423 said:


> The truth is that Lethal has hardly beaten anyone without cheating. He's probably the worst ROH champion in history after Xavier.
> 
> People have been complaining about the ROH product lately ... the biggest problem has been how Lethal's tenure as champion has been booked. It tough to be excited about a promotion with a crappy world champ, especially when the announcers claim he is the best ever.


I can't agree with any of this, honestly. Heels cheat to win and that doesn't make him as "bad" as Xavier. There's been many people who have had far less memorable reigns as champion than Lethal has. How much do you remember from Jerry Lynn? Roderick Strong with the House of Truth? I didn't give much of a shit at all when Jay Briscoe was champ. Did you see the finish to the 4 way at the 12th Anniversary Show? 

Lethal has been excellent for business, the fans love him, his matches are usually very good and I don't think his booking has hurt much of anything when it comes to the opinions of frequent ROH viewers. It's whatever new shit is coming about that's raising eyebrows.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Main event for WOTW in NYC has been changed

BULLET CLUB vs NEW JAPAN vs RING OF HONOR

Bullet Club (Adam Cole & Matt Jackson) vs “Rainmaker” Kazuchika Okada & Tomohiro Ishii vs ROH World Champion Jay Lethal & Roderick Strong

Okada/Cole :tucky


----------



## Leon Knuckles

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Main event for WOTW in NYC has been changed
> 
> BULLET CLUB vs NEW JAPAN vs RING OF HONOR
> 
> Bullet Club (Adam Cole & Matt Jackson) vs “Rainmaker” Kazuchika Okada & Tomohiro Ishii vs ROH World Champion Jay Lethal & Roderick Strong
> 
> Okada/Cole :tucky


:woo :woo :woo


----------



## hgr423

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Main event for WOTW in NYC has been changed
> 
> BULLET CLUB vs NEW JAPAN vs RING OF HONOR
> 
> Bullet Club (Adam Cole & Matt Jackson) vs “Rainmaker” Kazuchika Okada & Tomohiro Ishii vs ROH World Champion Jay Lethal & Roderick Strong
> 
> Okada/Cole :tucky


Jay Lethal and Roderick Strong ... good enemies ... better friends!!


----------



## LilOlMe

The entire New York card changed. Here's the card for tonight:


> Ring of Honor & New Japan Pro-Wrestling present
> "War of The Worlds Tour"
> Saturday, May 14th
> Terminal 5
> 610 West 56th Street
> New York, NY
> DOORS OPEN 6:00PM / 7:00PM BELL TIME
> 
> **MAIN EVENT**
> BULLET CLUB vs NEW JAPAN vs RING OF HONOR
> Bullet Club (Adam Cole & Matt Jackson) vs “Rainmaker” Kazuchika Okada & Tomohiro Ishii vs ROH World Champion Jay Lethal & Roderick Strong
> 
> NON TITLE
> IWGP Heavyweight Champion Tetsuya Naito vs ACH
> 
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Reborn Matt Sydal
> 
> ROH WORLD TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSHIP RE-MATCH
> Addiction vs War Machine
> 
> Cedric Alexander vs Donovan Dijak w/ Prince Nana
> 
> Jushin “Thunder” Liger & the Briscoes vs Guerrillas of Destiny & “Hangman” Adam Page
> 
> CHOAS (Beretta & Gedo) w/ Rocky Romero vs Motor City Machine Guns
> 
> NON TITLE
> IWGP Junior Heavyweight Champion KUSHIDA vs “Pro Wrestling’s Last Real Man” Silas Young
> 
> FOUR CORNER SURVIVAL
> Michael Elgin vs Moose w/ Stokely Hathaway vs Dalton Caslte w/ the Boys vs Lio Rush
> 
> reDRagon vs All Night Express
> 
> *Card Subject to Change*
> 
> 
> Live Event
> Local Time:
> Saturday, May 14, 2016 07:00pm EDT


On another topic, to the guy who went to the Toronto TV tapings...how long did it last? Curious, because I assume the Lowell TV taping will be the same length.

Also, did the ROH/NJPW guys sign autographs & do photos? Oddly they're not advertising this for the NY show. So mad I missed out on that last time.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Corey said:


> Roderick Strong with the House of Truth?


That reign actually featured one of the most underrated (IMO) matches in ROH history: Roddy vs. Jay Briscoe from Only The Strong Survive. A classic match, and my personal favorite of the post-Danielson era.


----------



## Groovemachine

NastyYaffa said:


> That reign actually featured one of the most underrated (IMO) matches in ROH history: Roddy vs. Jay Briscoe from Only The Strong Survive. A classic match, and my personal favorite of the post-Danielson era.


I'm so with you there, that was a fantastic match. And Briscoe bleeding buckets, almost to the level of the Samoa Joe cage match. Insane.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Dark match started at 7 and the show ended at 1130.

I saw everyone at the tables, mix of ROH and NJPW stars.


----------



## LilOlMe

I MET NAITO!!!!!! He's shy as hell. Who knew?!?!?


Rainmaker looked right at me and caught me talking about him, lmao.

Shows about to start, peace!

Lethal is very friendly btw.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

LilOlMe said:


> I MET NAITO!!!!!! He's shy as hell. Who knew?!?!?
> 
> 
> Rainmaker looked right at me and caught me talking about him, lmao.
> 
> Shows about to start, peace!
> 
> Lethal is very friendly btw.


That's freaking awesome man !! Enjoy the show bring some good feedback !


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

So I managed to catch the last 20 minutes of ROH TV for this week and yeah it was just a d*ck riding episode of Jay Lethal.

Interesting though, they didn't show his victory at 14th anniversary and next week there doing the same thing for Bullet Club.


----------



## Corey

Absolutely ZERO fucking buys.

*THE BIGGEST REMATCH IN ROH HISTORY SIGNED FOR BEST IN THE WORLD*










LETHALvsBRISCOE 2
ROH WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP RE-MATCH
THE BIGGEST RE-MATCH IN ROH HISTORY
ROH WORLD CHAMPION JAY LETHAL W/ TAELER HENDRIX VS. JAY BRISCOE


----------



## hgr423

I am excited for this match but is it really the biggest re-match in ROH history? I have a suspicion that there must have been a bigger rematch that has taken place ...


----------



## Even Flow

I don't give a fuck about Lethal/Briscoe II.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Who even cares much for Jay vs Jay II?

If they put the belt back on Briscoe fpalm


----------



## Even Flow

I would be amazed is Briscoe got the title again.

I'd ideally like to see Truth return and cost Jay the match, or even possibly introduce a new member of the HoT.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Why is everyone so mad about Lethal vs Briscoe II? :lmao I like it.


----------



## USAUSA1

As much as I love Lethal, Kyle O'Reilly should dethrone Jay sometime this year. He earned it.


----------



## LilOlMe

LilOlMe said:


> I MET NAITO!!!!!! He's shy as hell. Who knew?!?!?
> 
> 
> Rainmaker looked right at me and caught me talking about him, lmao.
> 
> Shows about to start, peace!
> 
> Lethal is very friendly btw.


Quoting myself because I posted in more detail about these experiences here in the Beginner's Guide to NJPW thread:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other...new-japan-wrestlers-njpw-18.html#post59794129

Will probably post more later about the show.

Does anyone know how long it takes for the show to come onto VOD? Also, how much would it cost?


----------



## Corey

@LilOlMe they charged $19.99 each for the War of the Wolrds shows last year, but normal VOD prices are $14.99. My guess is within the next week they'll get them up.



Leon Knuckles said:


> Why is everyone so mad about Lethal vs Briscoe II? :lmao I like it.


It doesn't make any sense. There's no continuity whatsoever to what happened at Global Wars. Colt gets a shot, Bullet Club interferes, and we have no conclusion or winner. Next PPV comes around and what do they do? Ignore it and go with a rematch from a year ago. Not another match with Lethal and Cabana, nothing involving Adam Cole, and not even something involving O'Reilly, who is one of the very few guys Lethal has never beaten before. 

Jay Briscoe hasn't even been wrestling in singles to boot. He and Mark literally just lost their Tag Team Title match and now they're just gonna act like he's been chasing Lethal or something. ROH is better than this. It's lazy.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Hopefully the rematch is just a stop gap to build up, I assume, Cole vs Lethal, otherwise it seems like they're pouring a bucket of cold water on this angle.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

-***** Italiano- said:


> Hopefully the rematch is just a stop gap to build up, I assume, Cole vs Lethal, otherwise it seems like they're pouring a bucket of cold water on this angle.


They're already cooling of the angle this just came out of nowhere the next title match should of been a triple threat involving Adam Cole and Cabana or at least something similar not some rematch from a year ago out of nowhere. Delirious :Out


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Corey said:


> @LilOlMe they charged $19.99 each for the War of the Wolrds shows last year, but normal VOD prices are $14.99. My guess is within the next week they'll get them up.
> 
> 
> It doesn't make any sense. There's no continuity whatsoever to what happened at Global Wars. Colt gets a shot, Bullet Club interferes, and we have no conclusion or winner. Next PPV comes around and what do they do? Ignore it and go with a rematch from a year ago. Not another match with Lethal and Cabana, nothing involving Adam Cole, and not even something involving O'Reilly, who is one of the very few guys Lethal has never beaten before.
> 
> Jay Briscoe hasn't even been wrestling in singles to boot. He and Mark literally just lost their Tag Team Title match and now they're just gonna act like he's been chasing Lethal or something. ROH is better than this. It's lazy.


It's not like ROH ends after BITB. The program will pick up after. Patience. Everything (Cabana, Cole, etc) will be answered in time.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Glad to see most up here think Lethal/Briscoe II is idiotic like I do. One of the dumbest moves I've seen since I started watching ROH.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Leon Knuckles said:


> It's not like ROH ends after BITB. The program will pick up after. Patience. Everything (Cabana, Cole, etc) will be answered in time.


The point is this is supposed to follow up and not throw something completely out of left field. After a big angle like they did, you follow up immediately, this isn't something to have patience with especially at BITW which is arguably their summerslam.


----------



## Hencheman_21

Is Lethal's contract about to expire? If so Jay vs Jay would make sense for a send off if he is planning on heading to WWE/NXT. Lethal looses the title to the man he beat for it in the first place. Coming full circle plus leaving open Jay vs Jay III if he comes back to ROH.


----------



## Corey

Leon Knuckles said:


> It's not like ROH ends after BITB. The program will pick up after. Patience. Everything (Cabana, Cole, etc) will be answered in time.


I hear what you're saying, but having patience doesn't apply to the problem here. There's no build to this rematch at all. Look at what they did at last year's BITW for the build and then compare it to this. How are the fans supposed to care about the match? You can't just say "oh I like Jay Briscoe" and that ends it. Why didn't Jay try to get a rematch in the last 11 months? What was stopping him? He was doing a bunch of tags on TV and PPV and that didn't work, so now we go back to this rematch?

Unless the rest of the card ends up being totally wonderful, this will be the 2nd straight PPV I won't buy. The laziness and booking is getting a bit ridiculous, honestly. Unfortunately for me, The Addiction and Bobby Fish hold the rest of the gold in the company, so that's probably not helping my interest.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I didn't know the ROH World Title had a rematch clause.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Adam Cole & Colt Cabana haven't even been listed to appear at BITW

To delirious and any other higher ups in ROH


----------



## Vårmakos

> Such an incredible rematch raises huge questions equal in size to its huge stakes! Can Taeler Hendrix help limit Lethal’s outside distractions in preparation for this bout? Has Briscoe’s recent battles in the deepest tag team division in the world taken too much out of him? *Will Adam Cole and Bullet Club attempt to alter the fate of one or both of these men between now and Best in the World?* And just who will leave Concord as ROH World Champion? Join us live and on pay-per-view to find out!


^

Sounds like a triple threat in the making.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Yeah I just came to post they even mentioned Adam Cole never got his one on one rematch for the world title in a description for Lethal/Briscoe II

Are they gonna have BC brigade the event and force it into a Triple Threat or do something like that at a house show ? Why not just freaking announce that sh*t instead of this dumb stuff.


----------



## Even Flow

One reason Cole might not be listed for BITW, is because I read he & Page are going to be working for New Japan next month. 

Also, looks like ROH is looking to move their main NYC shows. They want somewhere so they can use their own production, unlike the Hammerstein Ballroom from what I read. But for me, the Hammerstein is the best venue in NYC.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

ROH has been at Terminal for the past 2 years brah. I went to Final Battle 2 years ago Cole vs Briscoe.


----------



## Corey

Chicago & Dearborn gettin everything this year. 

*GLORY BY HONOR*
Friday, October 14th 
Frontier Fieldhouse
9807 Sayre Ave
Chicago Ridge, Illinois 6041
7:30PM CST BELL TIME

*GLORY BY HONOR: CHAMPIONS vs ALL STARS*
Saturday, October 15th
Ford Community & Performing Arts Center
15801 Michigan Avenue
Dearborn, MI 48126
7:00PM EST BELL TIME


----------



## PulseGlazer

PW Torch had a VERY thorough discussion over the weekend that I recommend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Natecore

I'm fine if Cole is left off the BITW card. In my ideal world he'd be out of my life completely so a one night reprieve is very welcome.

Driving 4 hrs to BITW. No complaints about Lethal vs Briscoe. Jay Briscoe is still the best ROH has to offer and you can't go wrong main eventing any show with him.


----------



## LilOlMe

Posted part 2 of my observations/general experience at the NYC ROH/NJPW show here with pics:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other...new-japan-wrestlers-njpw-18.html#post59849897




PulseGlazer said:


> PW Torch had a VERY thorough discussion over the weekend that I recommend.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What was this about? The state of ROH in general, booking, or reviews, etc.?


----------



## PulseGlazer

NJPW tour and booking/roster turmoil discussion.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Corey

As expected:


----------



## Even Flow

Fish retains easily.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Holy sh*t


----------



## Corey

^ Yeah that match looks fuckin sick. Here's the main event for Collinsville too:


----------



## LilOlMe

From Meltzer's latest newsletter:


> As things stand right now, the lineup for the 6/24 Best In The World PPV is Jay Lethal vs. Jay Briscoe for the ROH title, Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian vs. Chris Sabin & Alex Shelley for the tag team titles, Bobby Fish vs. Dalton Castle for the TV title and Steve Corino vs. B.J. Whitmer in their grudge match that was originally supposed to happen at Final Battle are all official. Other matches that either are considered or official but not yet announced include Young Bucks & Adam Cole vs. Hanson & Rowe & Moose, Roderick Strong vs. Mark Briscoe and ACH vs. Silas Young. There are other matches still in the planning stages. A Friday night show, which is tougher to draw than a Sunday, plus no New Japan talent makes this their toughest PPV to draw this year, although they are hoping to be able to get Katsuyori Shibata to debut (this depends on when his visa issue is taken care of) and Kamaitachi is also a possibility.


Surprising that Shibata would come for a non-NJPW/ROH joint show. This is generous of NJPW. I guess 'cause he wasn't able to make it to the recent tour, booo.

This is what someone sent in to him about the NY show. Contains spoilers:


Spoiler: Here



The final show of the tour was 5/14 in New York before a sellout of 1,100 fans at Terminal 5. Cheeseburger & Davey Vega beat Jody Daddiego & Juan Francisco de Coronado in the pre-show match. Fish & O’Reilly beat Rhett Titus & Kenny King with Chasing the Dragon. Castle won a four-way over Elgin, Moose and Rush when Castle pinned Rush with the bangarang. Crowd was into all four and the biggest pop came when Castle did a German suplex to Elgin and then a delayed German to Moose. Castle’s power spots always get over. Castle got the best reaction of the four. Rush is only 21 and is going to be a regular here and comes across like a future star. Kushida beat Young with the hoverboard lock. Not as good as most Kushida matches. Shelley & Sabin beat Baretta & Gedo when Gedo got pinned. Romero was at ringside and interfered doing his forever clothesline spot. Briscoes & Liger beat Tonga & Loa & Adam Page when, surprisingly, Tonga was the one pinned after a Liger bomb and then Mark getting the pin after an elbow drop off the top rope. It was another pin by the Briscoes of Tonga & Loa to set up their IWGP tag title challenge. Liger seemed recovered from the PPV injury. Page did a shooting star off the apron, but he was out of control on it. They did an angle where Taeler Hendrix attacked Mandy Leon and gave her a DDT on a chair. Whitmer cut a promo on Corino, saying he wasn’t a good father and wasn’t a good husband and that he’s got plenty of videotape evidence showing that. Corino ran into the ring with a chair. They set up a match for the 6/24 PPV show and this got over big live with Corino swearing at him and the crowd chanting, “You’re a bitch” at Whitmer.

Dijak beat Alexander in Alexander’s last match with a backbreaker rack and knee lift. This didn’t get much reaction. Dijak raised Alexander’s arm and fans were chanting “Thank You Cedric” and “Please Don’t Go” after the match. He kissed the mat and waved goodbye. War Machine beat Daniels & Kazarian via DQ in a tag title match when Daniels used a belt shot to break up a pin. At one point earlier Kazarian tried a belt shot but accidentally hit Daniels. War Machine laid them out after the match. Crowd started to get tired because it was a long show, but then they picked up big for the rest of the show. The final three matches were said to be excellent. Tanahashi beat Sydal (***3/4) with the high fly flow. Crowd was really into Tanahashi and Sydal worked great. But you could see Tanahashi was banged up. He sold a lot for Sydal. Naito beat ACH (****) in a non-title match with Destino. There were dueling chants and ACH did a lot of cool moves. After winning, Naito attacked ref Todd Sinclair. He got a big face pop for that and “Thank you Naito” chants. Main event was a three-way with Team ROH of Lethal & Strong against Bullet Club of Matt Jackson & Cole vs. CHAOS of Ishii & Okada (****) which ended when Strong pinned Ishii after a high knee. Even after four hours the crowd was into everything in that match. Okada mocked Jackson and Cole doing their “Suck it” and “BayBay” chants to them.


----------



## Corey

If that's the real card for Best in the World... yikes. Weak sauce across the board. World Title match coming off virtually no build, TV Title match with no build and no heel/face dynamic, a Tag Team Title match that we've already seen on TV and they ran on another house show somewhere, and then some other random matches.

Of course, if Shibata shows up then that changes everything.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

SHIBATA! :dance


----------



## LaMelo

That episode all about Jay Lethal was on point!


----------



## famicommander

Here is a nice way to see ROH's attendance growth over the last few years
2013: 19,546 fans over 32 events for an average of 566*
2014: 24,400 fans over 30 events for an average of 813
2015: 39,625 fans over 42 events for an average of 944**
2016: 15,760 fans over 14 events for an average of 1,126*** (so far)

*2 shows had unreported attendance, actually 34 shows run. Final Battle had "over 1,000" but 1,000 was used for the average
**Final Battle 2015 attendance unknown, actually 43 shows run
***3 shows have unknown attendance, actually 17 shows run (so far)


----------



## PulseGlazer

From the Torch


----------



## USAUSA1

Looks like roh is doing good business.


----------



## Natecore

Corey said:


> If that's the real card for Best in the World... yikes. Weak sauce across the board. World Title match coming off virtually no build, TV Title match with no build and no heel/face dynamic, a Tag Team Title match that we've already seen on TV and they ran on another house show somewhere, and then some other random matches.
> 
> Of course, if Shibata shows up then that changes everything.


I guess I find the lack of build surrounding the matches to be a good thing. As of late ROH puts on better house shows than big cards so if that house show freedom is brought to BITW it'll make me quite excited. I absolutely love when ROH's wrestlers have no/low stakes matches.


----------



## Corey

Natecore said:


> I guess I find the lack of build surrounding the matches to be a good thing. As of late ROH puts on better house shows than big cards so if that house show freedom is brought to BITW it'll make me quite excited. I absolutely love when ROH's wrestlers have no/low stakes matches.


I completely see where you're coming from, but it's really difficult for me to wanna spend money on that when they're charging so much and building so little. No television either has really hurt my interest.

Lethal/Briscoe was a fantastic match last year and the build/hype surrounding it really peaked my interest. This year's edition? Of course has the potential to be a good match, but it's just not the same.


----------



## Corey

This could be a cool little match:










-----------------
@Hencheman_21 they're comin back to you!

*ROAD TO FINAL BATTLE*
Friday, October 21st
War Memorial Auditorium
4800 NE 8th St
Fort Lauderdale, FL 33304
7:30PM BELL TIME

*ROAD TO FINAL BATTLE* 
Saturday, October 22nd
Lakeland Civic Center
701 Lime St
Lakeland, FL 33815
7:00PM BELL TIME


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Stop spending money on free shit brah! Just google taima.tv


----------



## Hencheman_21

Corey said:


> This could be a cool little match:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------
> 
> @Hencheman_21 they're comin back to you!
> 
> *ROAD TO FINAL BATTLE*
> Friday, October 21st
> War Memorial Auditorium
> 4800 NE 8th St
> Fort Lauderdale, FL 33304
> 7:30PM BELL TIME
> 
> *ROAD TO FINAL BATTLE*
> Saturday, October 22nd
> Lakeland Civic Center
> 701 Lime St
> Lakeland, FL 33815
> 7:00PM BELL TIME


Thanks so much for the info. When I get to work tomorrow I will have to request the say off. Gonna be cool to see ROH live again. :grin2:


----------



## Corey

Leon Knuckles said:


> Stop spending money on free shit brah! Just google taima.tv


Gotta support the product I enjoy! May look into that for BITW though. I haven't streamed any live wrestling show without paying for it since like... 2011. :lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Corey said:


> Gotta support the product I enjoy! May look into that for BITW though. I haven't streamed any live wrestling show without paying for it since like... 2011. :lol


You don't even have to watch it live. watchwrestling.uno uploads everything within 1 or 2 days - except Japan stuff. For NJPW, you have to do some googling but it's pretty easy to find.

I watch on my PS4 bc I have a sweet HD flatscreen 43 inch. I watch everything from LU to WWE Camp. Fuck commercials. I can pause and take a piss or hit the bong. It's convenient.

Dailymotion and vodlucker works perfectly on PS4.


----------



## Corey

Oh I know about watchwrestling, that's how I watch RAW or Smackdown if I wanna catch something I missed. I get everything else from XWT. I was just referring to live streams when PPVs are going down.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Corey said:


> Oh I know about watchwrestling, that's how I watch RAW or Smackdown if I wanna catch something I missed. I get everything else from XWT. I was just referring to live streams when PPVs are going down.


Taima is the best for LIVE PPVs. But NJPW will be in the middle of the night! :lmao


----------



## USAUSA1

Cody Rhodes vs Jay Lethal feud could be money.


----------



## Corey

Nice looking match here.


----------



## Corey

Guess they're not waiting til BITW for this. Pullin the trigger in Ohio.










Will this match actually finally happen!?










This could be a fucking fantastic 6 man mayhem.


----------



## USAUSA1

Jason Kincaid and Kamaitachi in the same match? Wow,personal favorite since I've been hyping both guys for years but never expect them to be in the same match.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

F**K HIM UP RODDY F**K HIM UP *CLAP CLAP*


----------



## Leon Knuckles

BRISCOEWINSLOL.


----------



## hgr423

Roddy vs Jay Briscoe. Did this ever happen before?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I love it ! Rush has openly stated his ROH Dream match is vs. Adam Cole, here's your time to shine Rush.


----------



## Corey

hgr423 said:


> Roddy vs Jay Briscoe. Did this ever happen before?


Oh yeah, a few times but not since Only The Strong Survive in 2011 for the World Title (awesome match btw). The two have really good chemistry and usually beat the hell out of each other.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Rush has a bittersweet career ahead of him. I'm sure he's gonna have tons of great matches, and he'll probably job in all of them. :cry


----------



## Natecore

Leon Knuckles said:


> BRISCOEWINSLOL.


As it should be.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I just feel like since Page joined BC, he's gonna come out to BC's music and the fans are gonna be like

:WOO "it's Adam Cole or The Young Bucks !"

*then when Page walks out*

:hogan :zeb :trips7


----------



## The High King

just watched War of the World, another great card.Lethal Brisco is good in my nook, bring it on


----------



## Corey

Tag Wars 2016 takes place next month:



> TAG WARS 2016
> - 9 TEAMS ENTERED
> - 3 TRIPLE THREAT TAG TEAM MATCHES ON 6/11/16 IN HOPKINS, MN
> - THE 3 WINNING TEAMS ADVANCE TO ROUND 2 AND WILL COMPETE IN A TRIPLE THREAT IN MILWAUKEE ON 6/12/16
> - THE WINNERS OF THE ROUND 2 TRIPLE THREAT RECEIVE AN ROH TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH ON 6/25 IN CONCORD, NC
> 
> *June 11th, 2016 - Hopkins, MN*
> 
> *TAG WARS 2016 - ROUND 1 - TRIPLE THREAT*
> * WINNERS ADVANCE TO ROUND 2 TRIPLE THREAT IN MILWAUKEE ON 6/12
> JAY LETHAL & RODERICK STRONG vs JAY BRISCOE & MARK BRISCOE vs REDRAGON (BOBBY FISH & KYLE O'REILLY)
> 
> *TAG WARS 2016 - ROUND 1 - TRIPLE THREAT*
> * WINNERS ADVANCE TO ROUND 2 TRIPLE THREAT IN MILWAUKEE ON 6/12
> SILAS YOUNG & BEER CITY BRUISER vs LIO RUSH & MOOSE vs WAR MACHINE (RAYMOND ROWE & HANSON)
> 
> *TAG WARS 2016 - ROUND 1 - TRIPLE THREAT*
> * WINNERS ADVANCE TO ROUND 2 TRIPLE THREAT IN MILWAUKEE ON 6/12
> ANX (RHETT TITUS & KENNY KING) vs RPG VICE (ROCKY ROMERO & BERRETTA) vs YOUNG BUCKS (NICK & MATT JACKSON)
> 
> *TAG WARS 2016 – ROUND 2 – TRIPLE THREAT*
> *WINNERS RECEIVE AN ROH TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH ON 6/25 IN CONCORD, NC


Holy shit, how bout that first match? That's a star studded son of a bitch right there. :lol 3rd match will be balls to the wall. No clue who to pick in any of these.


----------



## Even Flow

That first match :trips5


----------



## LaMelo

That first match! :xavier


----------



## Leon Knuckles

That first match! :woolcock


----------



## El Dandy

Lethal & Strong pls because reasons


----------



## Corey

Finally paying attention to the storyline!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> Finally paying attention to the storyline!


Idk why this isn't a co main event at BITW but 

:YES :YES :YES :YES


----------



## DGenerationMC

Corey said:


>


----------



## SAMCRO

So why in the hell is Lethal facing Jay Briscoe again and not Adam Cole? Ya know the guy who assaulted him and interrupted his last title match. I mean it seems to me that it would make the most sense.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

SAMCRO said:


> So why in the hell is Lethal facing Jay Briscoe again and not Adam Cole? Ya know the guy who assaulted him and interrupted his last title match. I mean it seems to me that it would make the most sense.


The only real reason anyone can think of is because Cole is going to NJPW within the next month/month and a half. Other than that though, no one knows bud. ROH has made some bonehead moves lately.


----------



## SAMCRO

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> The only real reason anyone can think of is because Cole is going to NJPW within the next month/month and a half. Other than that though, no one knows bud. ROH has made some bonehead moves lately.


I mean who the hell wants to see Lethal face Briscoe again? We all know he's not beating Lethal, this match has zero interest from alot of fans i'm sure. It just makes no sense from a story prospective, Briscoe hasn't even been involved with Lethal and he's went back to being a tag team wrestler with Mark. Why's he all of a sudden getting handed a title match?

They need to hurry and put that title on Cole already, i think everyones ready for Lethal's dominate run at the top to be over already.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

SAMCRO said:


> I mean who the hell wants to see Lethal face Briscoe again? We all know he's not beating Lethal, this match has zero interest from alot of fans i'm sure. It just makes no sense from a story prospective, Briscoe hasn't even been involved with Lethal and he's went back to being a tag team wrestler with Mark. Why's he all of a sudden getting handed a title match?
> 
> They need to hurry and put that title on Cole already, i think everyones ready for Lethal's dominate run at the top to be over already.


Couldn't agree more, you're echoing the sentiments of about just this whole thread haha. The interest for this match is terribly low, Cole has all the momentum in the world rn and is more than likely gonna be in a 6man at Best in the World.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Watching ROH rn and Chris Daniels is just awesome lmao.


----------



## USAUSA1

Cole's contract up in December, so is Kyle and Bobby. I doubt they will dethrone Lethal. Elgin is a safe and credible candidate to dethrone Lethal.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

USAUSA1 said:


> Cole's contract up in December, so is Kyle and Bobby. I doubt they will dethrone Lethal. Elgin is a safe and credible candidate to dethrone Lethal.


Cole's contract is actually up in April 2017 brother.

And Elgin?? lmao he's never getting another title reign, they cut his first reign short cause he was such a bore in his hometown he lost the belt nonetheless. Not to mention he's already lost to Lethal for the title at Honor Rising.


----------



## SAMCRO

USAUSA1 said:


> Cole's contract up in December, so is Kyle and Bobby. I doubt they will dethrone Lethal. Elgin is a safe and credible candidate to dethrone Lethal.


If Cole doesn't win the title after their interference in the world title match and all the momentum he's got right now its gonna be retarded. Elgin in no way shape or form should be winning the title, dude is so bland. And his stint in NJPW didn't change my opinion on him at all, he went over there solely to get people behind him because he was so boring, so he thought if went over there he'd be loved upon returning cause everyone loves NJPW. So now he's wrestling in new gear with Japanese writing on it as if he's Mr. NJPW now or something.

I'd take just about anyone else on the ROH roster over Elgin to take the title.


----------



## Corey

Honestly, I'd love to see O'Reilly be the next champ and get the same type of reign that Eddie Edwards had. Win the title on an unexpected show and then have 2-4 top notch defenses in a few month period before putting it on the line and losing it to a former teammate (Cole) at a big show.

Give Kyle the belt and he could be the type of guy that says he's gonna be a fighting champion and puts it on the line in all of his matches. A few successful defenses and great matches and then that's it.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> Honestly, I'd love to see O'Reilly be the next champ and get the same type of reign that Eddie Edwards had. Win the title on an unexpected show and then have 2-4 top notch defenses in a few month period before putting it on the line and losing it to a former teammate (Cole) at a big show.
> 
> Give Kyle the belt and he could be the type of guy that says he's gonna be a fighting champion and puts it on the line in all of his matches. A few successful defenses and great matches and then that's it.


Crazy you say that cause I was JUST watching that DVD.










Those matches against Roddy, Daniels & Hero :banderas:

And I think that's a pretty good idea tbh but I can't see them have Lethal losing on a small scale show.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I call Cole as a two-time champ and then Dalton Castle takes it from him next year when Adam leaves.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

DGenerationMC said:


> I call Cole is a two-time champ and then Dalton Castle takes it from him next year when Adam leaves.


I agree on the Cole bro but Dalton is never winning that title at least not in his current character state.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

DALTON FUCKING CASTLE! :lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Dalton is never winning that title at least not in his current character state.


Castle can always mature or at least get "serious" when he needs to, so I disagree. That guy has to be the most popular guy in ROH outside of Cole, The Bucks & The Briscoes. I don't see any wrestler ROH is building for the future (ACH, Page, Taven, Dijak, etc.) anywhere near "ready" in terms of connection with the fanbase to be a future ROH World Champion with alot of the bigger stars possibly leaving in the next year. Moose is an exception but who knows how long he'll be around.

Outside of the usual established stars, Dalton Castle is the best option for the future. All that being said, it blows my mind that I'm saying this since 5-10 years ago, Castle would've either been stuck as a joke or rejected by the fanbase. His popularity has been one of the most surprising things I've ever seen in wrestling.

O'Reilly would've been my ideal candidate but he absolutely needs Cole to be on top plus a long-running story, which he has neither because ROH ended the whole thing before Cole ever regained the title. It's kinda scary that the company's options on top could dwindle just like that.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

DGenerationMC said:


> Castle can always mature or at least get "serious" when he needs to, so I disagree. That guy has to be the most popular guy in ROH outside of Cole, The Bucks & The Briscoes. I don't see any wrestler ROH is building for the future (ACH, Page, Taven, Dijak, etc.) anywhere near "ready" in terms of connection with the fanbase to be a future ROH World Champion with alot of the bigger stars possibly leaving in the next year. Moose is an exception but who knows how long he'll be around.
> 
> Outside of the usual established stars, Dalton Castle is the best option for the future. All that being said, it blows my mind that I'm saying this since 5-10 years ago, Castle would've either been stuck as a joke or rejected by the fanbase. His popularity has been one of the most surprising things I've ever seen in wrestling.
> 
> O'Reilly would've been my ideal candidate but he absolutely needs Cole to be on top plus a long-running story, which he has neither because ROH ended the whole thing before Cole ever regained the title. It's kinda scary that the company's options on top could dwindle just like that.


My thing is, if Dalton got a Main Event push in ROH with his current gimmick (even if he took a more serious tone) I can't take him serious and the quality of the company lessen's if he's the world champion.

If he takes on a more serious gimmick, he loses everything that made him popular and who knows if he can promo outside of what he does now.

Now on the future of ROH:

O'Reilly can still get a push and the Cole feud can be re-ignited. It's still a feel of not over between them.

ACH - The guy can promo, he's a great underdog babyface and he's over. A slow build push for him is extremely believable and would be great. Much better option for next big face than Castle imo.

Taven - They must have some faith in him since he's gonna have his own stable soon. I'll hold out judgement on him until I see what he does upon return.

If they can keep Moose, he's another way to go. 

People just seem to dislike Dijak, he just looks like someone to dislike so he could be a pretty solid badass heel. Plus he's good in the ring. With Nana speaking for him, that's a pairing that could work.

For the future my #1 pick would be ACH easy, the guy is defitnely ready to. (Excluding O'Reilly)


----------



## DGenerationMC

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> *A slow build push*


See, that's the problem with a lot of these guys. ROH needs a new main eventer *NOW*. Just one would suffice. All the current top guys have either already been World Champion (Lethal, Cole, Strong, Briscoe) or have had their opportunity slip through ROH's hands (O'Reilly........._for now_). 

My predicted top guys for the future are Castle, Moose, Taven, Dijak, ACH, War Machine & Page in that order. But, if you were to rocket push these guys to the top now, probably only Castle & Moose would 100% work like it should since the crowd has taken to them the best alongside their current positioning. Ultimately, time is against ROH. The current top guys are in danger of being oversaturated there and the new guys aren't really in prime position to be elevated.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

DGenerationMC said:


> See, that's the problem with a lot of these guys. ROH needs a new main eventer *NOW*. Just one would suffice. All the current top guys have either already been World Champion (Lethal, Cole, Strong, Briscoe) or have had their opportunity slip through ROH's hands (O'Reilly........._for now_).
> 
> My predicted top guys for the future are Castle, Moose, Taven, Dijak, ACH, War Machine & Page in that order. But, if you were to rocket push these guys to the top now, probably only Castle & Moose would 100% work like it should since the crowd has taken to them the best alongside their current positioning. Ultimately, time is against ROH. The current top guys are in danger of being oversaturated there and the new guys aren't really in prime position to be elevated.


A rocket push for Castle right now would definitely fail, this is a guy who could barely beat Silas Young. Not to mention against the upper tier of ROH, he isn't taken seriously. Moose is the only one that would fit for a rocket push rn maybe Taven if he was healthy based on the merit of his new kingdom.

On the top stars being oversaturated, Cole is gonna be good he just re-invented himself with BC and he's probably on more fire than anyone in wrestling rn. On the others I agree though.


----------



## USAUSA1

Pretty sure Meltzer said Cole,Red Dragon,Young Bucks and ach deals end in December.


----------



## Corey

Now THIS is an exclusive.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

USAUSA1 said:


> Pretty sure Meltzer said Cole,Red Dragon,Young Bucks and ach deals end in December.


Nope, when there was speculation about Cole's future before he joined BC Dave said his contract was up in April. Young Bucks just signed a new deal not to long ago.


----------



## Natecore

Castle vs Silas Young was already a feud that overshadowed the current ROH title anyways. Dude would elevate the ROH title to more popularity than Lethal's overlong and forgettable reign. It's been a while since the ROH Champion was truly considered BITW so why not give the most over guy on the roster a title reign.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Castle v. Silas in no way overshadowed the ROH World Title lol, in fact most we're tired of the feud and ready for it to end. The credibility of ROH goes down big time with Dalton in his current stchik as ROH World Champion.


----------



## El Dandy

Based on some of this logic, Crash Holly or Scotty 2 Hotty should've been World Champion in 2000.

Love Dalton, love his gimmick and have long advocated him to be TV champion, but being ROH Champion is too high for him with the gimmick as is.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Natecore said:


> Castle vs Silas Young was already a feud that overshadowed the current ROH title anyways. Dude would elevate the ROH title to more popularity than Lethal's overlong and forgettable reign. It's been a while since the ROH Champion was truly considered BITW so why not give the most over guy on the roster a title reign.


Forgettable reign? What?

:Wat?

Do you even ROH bro?


----------



## Corey

:nice


----------



## Even Flow

Liking Cole vs Sabin.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Definitely looking forward to Cole v. Sabin. Cole had a **** match with Alex Shelley at the beginning of the year and this could top that. That's a good matchup, in fact Cole is getting nothing but good matchups on the road to BITW.


----------



## Corey

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Definitely looking forward to Cole v. Sabin. Cole had a **** match with Alex Shelley at the beginning of the year and this could top that. That's a good matchup, *in fact Cole is getting nothing but good matchups on the road to BITW.*


But where is he for Best in the World?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> But where is he for Best in the World?


:vincecry :vincecry :vincecry :Vince2 :Vince2 :Vince2


----------



## amhlilhaus

Dalton with a sustained push could easily be a roh main eventer.

He struggled with silas? Good i hate rocket pushes, he won, silas looked strong win win


----------



## fenixdrago

It's so hilarious that people think Moose and Roderick Strong are leaving for WWE in a few weeks. No one leaves ROH for WWE. There have been many examples of this in the past year where people opt to renew with ROH. Roddy has been loyal for a over a decade and Moose has the eyes of New Japan. Not to mention ROH will now be working with CMLL, which means more international opportunities for the talent. Amazing that people think they or anybody else will leave, especially now that they will be around Cody Rhodes.


----------



## Corey

Will this... finally end!?


----------



## Even Flow

I hope it's the end.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

fenixdrago said:


> Amazing that people think they or anybody else will leave, especially now that they will be around Cody Rhodes.


:lmao

These Cody delusions are getting better and better.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

A Road to Best in the World main event has more build (and better build) than the actual main event of Best in the World :lmao


----------



## Corey

BITW gets another rematch.


----------



## Even Flow

The way The Addiction are being booked, I wouldn't be shocked to see this finish as a DQ.


----------



## Corey

FINALLY, ROH has some up to date TV for me to watch! :mark:

Fun show this week with some good build to things I didn't even know were being built.  ACH looks like he's ready to be a breakout star finally. Hopefully he can get a nice singles push and maybe win the TV Title a few months down the line. 

Nice to see why this MCMG/Addiction match actually makes sense for BITW, but I still think it's really strange to not see the title change happen on TV and still not even see the rematch on TV, but hey, maybe they're trying to get more VOD buys? Just put the titles on Shelley & Sabin please. 

I was really glad they put so many clips up from Global Wars and WOTW week (even though they're almost a month old now). The execution for Page's turn looked really well done and the crowd obviously seems SUPER responsive to all this Bullet Club shit, so I can't complain as much I'd like to. It feels like the NWO all over again though. Shouldn't they be taking over the company and winning all the titles or something?

Main event was a blast (Tanahashi, Elgin, & Tatsu vs. The ELITE). I always love it when Tanahashi mocks them and Matt Taven was hilarious on commentary. *** 1/4

Lethal vs. Dijak next week! Technically tomorrow night for me.  Glad to have you back, ROH! It's been too long.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

For Indianapolis today:

Grudge Match:
BULLET CLUB (ADAM COLE & "HANGMAN" ADAM PAGE) vs. MOTOR CITY MACHINE GUNS (CHRIS SABIN & ALEX SHELLEY)


----------



## LaMelo

Why does Lio Rush never win? :darryl


----------



## Corey

Holy shit @Leon Knuckles how awesome was Lethal vs. Dijak!? So much hatred, intensity, killer sequences, and a HOT crowd to boot. I'm pretty sure I loved every second of it until Bullet Club made the ending look so weird. One of my favorite ROH matches this year, at least one of the best on TV. *** 3/4

Okada vs. Sydal had some really swanky moments too. Not as tightly knit in a structural fashion, but some really cool shit in the final minutes. *** 1/4

Really good promo by ACH and a funny one from ANX too. I'm liking all these backstage promos they're doing now to keep storylines going. Great episode this week. (Y)

KUSHIDA vs. O'Reilly next week!? :woo


----------



## Leon Knuckles

I found myself in the crowd lol!


----------



## BornBad

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739565787111948288


----------



## Hencheman_21

Corey said:


> a funny one from ANX too.


It was pretty good but did you notice the awkward moment when King said his part and was waiting for Titus to say his and Titus seemed to miss his mark?


----------



## Corey

Hencheman_21 said:


> It was pretty good but did you notice the awkward moment when King said his part and was waiting for Titus to say his and Titus seemed to miss his mark?


Yeah, that's what I found to be so funny. :lol I'm pretty sure it was on purpose.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Adam Page killed that guy on that superkick :lmao


----------



## richyque

ROH is back on NESN at 7pm sundays central time


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Real good ROH episode this week, probably the second best TV match this year behind Cole/KUSHIDA in Dijak/Lethal. Good promo from Cole & The Bucks, fun opener in Okada/Sydal I'm becoming more and of a Sydal fan he's just a solid guy to watch in the ring another guy I'm becoming more and more of a fan of is Adam Page, BC has helped him get some relevancy and his role as the hangman works.

Next week Kyle/KUSHIDA :mark:


----------



## Corey

These are the last two results from the Columbus show:

*No Disqualification match ROH World Tag Team Championship Match The Addiction (Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian) defeated War Machine (Hanson and Rowe)* to retain the titles after outside interference from Keith Lee and Shane Taylor.

*Roderick Strong defeated Jay Briscoe*: Despite claims that he would not be able to wrestle, Briscoe came down to the ring nonetheless to take part in the main event, losing to Mr. ROH after being on the receiving end a suplex into a backcracker. Briscoe cut a promo hyping Best in the World to close the show.

Keith Lee and Shane Taylor!? Who...?

Wait a second, Jay Briscoe... lost!? What the hell! This guy is challenging for the World Title on PPV with no build.


----------



## Even Flow

Yeah, I read the results earlier and thought the exact same. Who the hell are Keith Lee and Shane Taylor? 

Surprised Jay lost, but at least Roddy got a win. Seems he's been on a losing streak a bit lately. Adam Cole won also, which is good too.


----------



## Count Vertigo

Corey said:


> These are the last two results from the Columbus show:
> 
> *No Disqualification match ROH World Tag Team Championship Match The Addiction (Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian) defeated War Machine (Hanson and Rowe)* to retain the titles after outside interference from Keith Lee and Shane Taylor.
> 
> *Roderick Strong defeated Jay Briscoe*: Despite claims that he would not be able to wrestle, Briscoe came down to the ring nonetheless to take part in the main event, losing to Mr. ROH after being on the receiving end a suplex into a backcracker. Briscoe cut a promo hyping Best in the World to close the show.
> 
> Keith Lee and Shane Taylor!? Who...?
> 
> Wait a second, Jay Briscoe... lost!? What the hell! This guy is challenging for the World Title on PPV with no build.





Even Flow said:


> Yeah, I read the results earlier and thought the exact same. Who the hell are Keith Lee and Shane Taylor?
> 
> Surprised Jay lost, but at least Roddy got a win. Seems he's been on a losing streak a bit lately. Adam Cole won also, which is good too.













These 2 have been on the dark match roll with ROH for a while, it seems they've finally joined the full time roster.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Have heard really high reviews of Lio Rush v. Adam Cole, can't wait to see this.


----------



## Even Flow

Count Vertigo said:


> These 2 have been on the dark match roll with ROH for a while, it seems they've finally joined the full time roster.


They look terrible.


----------



## Corey

Same random match PWG ran not too long ago.


----------



## yomadcool

Who do you think is gonna dethrone Lethal as World Champions? At this point I say either Kyle O'Reilly (but he's been damaged by bad booking similar to Tyler Black and Davey Richards) or Adam Cole who seems to be entering the World Title picture again


----------



## Even Flow

@Corey Elgin needs to go away.


----------



## Corey

yomadcool said:


> Who do you think is gonna dethrone Lethal as World Champions? At this point I say either Kyle O'Reilly (but he's been damaged by bad booking similar to Tyler Black and Davey Richards) or Adam Cole who seems to be entering the World Title picture again


At this point I would say Cole takes it him from him. When? Who the hell knows that part. They'll probably just keep ignoring the issue and have Lethal face other people. :lol



Even Flow said:


> @Corey Elgin needs to go away.


A year ago I would've agreed with you, but Elgin has gotten over nicely with some of the crowds and his New Japan work is pretty good so I'm fine with him. He's not around too much these days anyways so I can't complain.

BJ Whitmer can go away though.


----------



## cablegeddon

BornBad said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739565787111948288


OMG Adam Cole looks like CM Punk's little brother


----------



## Corey

They just announced that Kyle O'Reilly will get a 1-on-1 World Title shot the night after Best in the World at the TV tapings on June 25th. http://www.rohwrestling.com/news/o-reilly-gets-world-title-shot-625-concord-nc

Could this be it!?


----------



## Even Flow

I don't think they would change the World Title on a tv taping. They'd surely save it for a big PPV...


----------



## Corey

Even Flow said:


> I don't think they would change the World Title on a tv taping. They'd surely save it for a big PPV...


Going by what they've been booking lately, who knows at this point.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Still waiting for Cole to get his title shot ......


----------



## Krokro

Am I the only one absolutely disgusted with RoH lately? Like... their main event was a superkick party, which is okay sure, but the build up before the PPV was absolutely horrendous... it was just a bunch of pre-taped stuff in Japan back in February. 

RoH is just so awful, I can only really get invested in Bullet Club/Lethal.

I say this as a fan of RoH too, I just don't get why their booking is so fucking incoherent. I didn't even know it was Cabana vs Lethal as they had NO BUILD to it at all.


----------



## Corey

Krokro said:


> Am I the only one absolutely disgusted with RoH lately? Like... their main event was a superkick party, which is okay sure, but the build up before the PPV was absolutely horrendous... it was just a bunch of pre-taped stuff in Japan back in February.
> 
> RoH is just so awful, I can only really get invested in Bullet Club/Lethal.
> 
> I say this as a fan of RoH too, I just don't get why their booking is so fucking incoherent. I didn't even know it was Cabana vs Lethal as they had NO BUILD to it at all.


Many of us have been saying some of these same things. Here's to hoping they get back on track after BITW because the last couple weeks of TV have been great.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Even Flow said:


> Elgin needs to go away.





Corey said:


> A year ago I would've agreed with you, but Elgin has gotten over nicely with some of the crowds and his New Japan work is pretty good so I'm fine with him. He's not around too much these days anyways so I can't complain.


Elgin is whack. He is from Toronto and I still say he is whack. The reason he was over in Japan was because he was something fresh, something different for the Japan audience. But his formula is pretty basic. Taunt, power move, pin attempt, repeat. He has no personality aside from the new #BigMike nickname.


----------



## Dub J

Krokro said:


> Am I the only one absolutely disgusted with RoH lately? Like... their main event was a superkick party, which is okay sure, but the build up before the PPV was absolutely horrendous... it was just a bunch of pre-taped stuff in Japan back in February.
> 
> RoH is just so awful, I can only really get invested in Bullet Club/Lethal.
> 
> I say this as a fan of RoH too, I just don't get why their booking is so fucking incoherent. I didn't even know it was Cabana vs Lethal as they had NO BUILD to it at all.


I'm mostly just annoyed with the delay of their weekly show. Pretty sure I'm watching stuff from several weeks ago at least. Some of that's the local affiliate, though. For two weeks they showed a butchered broadcast from the previous week. It was the end of the same match on a loop that ran for one hour. lol


----------



## Dub J

Leon Knuckles said:


> Elgin is whack. He is from Toronto and I still say he is whack. The reason he was over in Japan was because he was something fresh, something different for the Japan audience. But his formula is pretty basic. Taunt, power move, pin attempt, repeat. He has no personality aside from the new #BigMike nickname.


I have a hard time taking him seriously as a monster. He's thick but he's just too short for me to look at him as a big badass.

Can't believe they have him billed as 5'11. I know everyone fudges heights and weights but c'mon. At least list them in the ballpark.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Adam Cole has Pnuemonia and will miss his fights against Sabin and Colt Cabana. 


> ADAM COLE HOSPITALIZED FOR PNEUMONIA, WILL MISS EVENTS IN HOPKINS AND MILWAUKEE
> 
> 
> Adam Cole has been hospitalized in Philadelphia for pneumonia and will be unable to appear at this weekend’s Road to Best in the World events in Hopkins, Minn., and Milwaukee, ROHWrestling.com has learned.
> 
> 
> Cole had been scheduled to face Chris Sabin tonight in Hopkins and Colt Cabana tomorrow night in Milwaukee.
> 
> 
> Ring of Honor Matchmaker Nigel McGuinness said that he is working on finding replacements for Cole.


http://www.rohwrestling.com/news/adam-cole-hospitalized


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Adam Cole has Pnuemonia and will miss his fights against Sabin and Colt Cabana.
> 
> 
> http://www.rohwrestling.com/news/adam-cole-hospitalized


----------



## Hencheman_21

If ROH is keeping Elgin they should put him in the House of Truth. He can have Martini do the talking while he just gives menacing stares. Martini could use him to not only protect Jay but send him after Dijak. Of course that might be a step back for him but would work for a few months before he turns on them to go after the Jay and the title, assuming Jay still has it then.


----------



## hgr423

i wonder who Nigel will bring in to replace Cole on these shows.


----------



## SAMCRO

Ugh would ANX just give it up? No one gives a shit about them and they really don't do anything for me in the ring, Rhett Titus is just awful imo. And they're already too late with the tired Trump gimmick about making something great again, or was those idiots not aware that practically every wrestling company has someone doing it?


----------



## Corey

I'm loving this set of tapings from Toronto. The crowds have been great.

Moose vs. Naito was fun stuff. Odd dynamic between the two, but it worked. Naito took a disgusting bump on the guardrail. Pretty dangerous to be taking it when he's your IWGP Champion. Glad he didn't get hurt. ***

YES! Another ANX political promo! :mark: These things are hilarious. @SAMCRO I don't think they're meant to be taken seriously so I'm enjoying them. Plus we never see stuff like this in ROH. They're definitely funnier than the Darren Young ones.

So we're getting Roddy vs. Mark Briscoe at Best in the World. Yawn. It should've been Roddy vs. Jay Briscoe and Lethal should be defending against someone else (3 way with Cabana & Cole?), but whatever. Talk about a shit build for a main event. It was just a random 20 second video with them yelling.

ANX vs. Liger & Cheeseburger wasn't bad. Always fun seeing Cheeseburger thrown around like a rag doll. Mark Briscoe was great on commentary all night, btw.

Unfortunately I didn't really care much for KUSHIDA/O'Reilly. The limbwork was fine but I don't really think any of it mattered. It felt really rushed in the late stages and an empty excuse for a story. THAT SPOT though. Holy shit that was an awesome spot. You'll know it when you see it.

Next week's main event should be pure chaos. No clue what else is on the card.


----------



## LaMelo

The new show comes on here in about forty minutes. That main event last week! :yoda


----------



## Corey

Tomorrow night's main event in Milwaukee has been changed to Jay Lethal & Colt Cabana vs. The Young Bucks. That's... interesting. 

Notice how it has nothing to do with Lethal and Jay Briscoe. :no:

Also, can't find the full results yet, but The Briscoes, Silas & The Bruiser, and ANX all advanced in Tag Wars tonight. Could see ANX winning it all if MCMG get the belts at BITW.


----------



## Corey

Silas Young & Beer City Bruiser won Tag Wars! :mark:

Getting a Tag Title shot at the BITW TV tapings.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> Silas Young & Beer City Bruiser won Tag Wars! :mark:
> 
> Getting a Tag Title shot at the BITW TV tapings.


That's what I like to hear, most underrated tag team in the world. Quote me on that.


----------



## NastyYaffa

:nice


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Colt Cabana gets another ROH World Title Shot on the Aftershock tour on July 16th.


----------



## Even Flow

> Last week during a Q&A response, I responded to a question about Ring of Honor running Terminal 5. At the time I noted that the company had been hard at work looking for a new home in New York City, realizing the issues with sight lines and overall unhappiness fans had with attending shows at the venue. ROH had meetings back in May with a number of potential venues.
> 
> PWInsider has confirmed that Ring of Honor has worked out details for their return to Manhattan and will be making that announcement official tomorrow.
> 
> We can confirm that it will make New York City fans who have been disenfranchised with Terminal 5 very, very happy.


Should be interesting. I doubt it'll be the Hammerstein, as they'll want to run their own production.


----------



## amhlilhaus

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Corey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silas Young & Beer City Bruiser won Tag Wars!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting a Tag Title shot at the BITW TV tapings.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I like to hear, most underrated tag team in the world. Quote me on that.
Click to expand...

I like bcb. Decent look, decent worker, he stands out


----------



## Corey

O'Reilly vs. Kamaitachi is definitely the best looking thing on the entire BITW card so far. Shame they couldn't get Shibata for the show or I'd consider buying it.



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Colt Cabana gets another ROH World Title Shot on the Aftershock tour on July 16th.


And you're still waiting for Cole's one-on-one shot. :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> O'Reilly vs. Kamaitachi is definitely the best looking thing on the entire BITW card so far. Shame they couldn't get Shibata for the show or I'd consider buying it.
> 
> 
> And you're still waiting for Cole's one-on-one shot. :lol


It just aint frickin fair bro, they doing this to me on purpose lol.


----------



## Corey

Tornado Rules? There's no story to this match at all. 










There's Cole on the show for ya @MarkyWhipwreck :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> Tornado Rules? There's no story to this match at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's Cole on the show for ya @MarkyWhipwreck :lol


This is me being done with ROH 










2nd year in a row Cole's been in a 6 man at BITW.


----------



## Even Flow

ROH is running the Hammerstein again in NYC :mark:


----------



## Corey

Time for the young lion's excursion. This shoudl be fun to see on TV.












Even Flow said:


> ROH is running the Hammerstein again in NYC :mark:


Fucking AWESOME news. Final Battle this year plz.

EDIT: Oh wait, they already announced that.


----------



## hgr423

I don't understand why ROH does try to book a larger venue in NYC for Final Battle. I bet they could sell 5,000 tickets for the show. Maybe there isn't anything with seating capacity that falls between Manhattan Center and Madison Square Garden.


----------



## Corey

hgr423 said:


> I don't understand why ROH does try to book a larger venue in NYC for Final Battle. I bet they could sell 5,000 tickets for the show. Maybe there isn't anything with seating capacity that falls between Manhattan Center and Madison Square Garden.


IIRC, I believe their attendance record happened at a show in the Hammerstein. I think it was roughly 2,300, so if they can draw that regularly (which I believe they can at this point) that would be a huge success.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Corey said:


>


Maybe it's a way to write Moose off. 

Outside of that, I have no idea why this match is here :lol


----------



## Even Flow

The Taskmaster? Sullivan :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC

Even Flow said:


> The Taskmaster? Sullivan :mark:


I hope he gets to work with some of the younger guys. Might help ROH immensely if the company chooses to accept his input.


----------



## Even Flow

Yeah, I agree.

ACH btw is heading to NOAH. He's going to be taking part in the Junior Heavyweight Tag Team tournament, teaming with Taiji Ishimori.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Road to Best in the World in Collinsville was pretty good

*** 3/4 star matches in Adam Cole v. Kamaitachi / Alex Shelley v. Lio Rush 

*** 1/2 star match in Adam Page v. Chris Sabin


----------



## Corey

Maybe Sullivan can take over the booking from Delirious since he clearly isn't following his own storylines. :lol



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Road to Best in the World in Collinsville was pretty good
> 
> *** 3/4 star matches in Adam Cole v. Kamaitachi / Alex Shelley v. Lio Rush
> 
> *** 1/2 star match in Adam Page v. Chris Sabin


Did you buy the show? Didn't see it on XWT so I assume so.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> Maybe Sullivan can take over the booking from Delirious since he clearly isn't following his own storylines. :lol
> 
> 
> Did you buy the show? Didn't see it on XWT so I assume so.


Yeah I've had some more cash since I gotta raise so I decided why not ? :grin2:


----------



## Corey




----------



## Corey

This is fuckin awesome. (contains Dominion spoilers though so don't watch if you don't want to) And ya know, put some spoiler tags up if you wanna talk about it. 



Spoiler: video











:mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Yeah I was extremely happy about that.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

@Corey you were definitely right about ACH/KUSHIDA, got a chance to check it out and it was wonderful (****). That definitely cracks ROH's top 5 matches this year.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> @Corey you were definitely right about ACH/KUSHIDA, got a chance to check it out and it was wonderful (****). That definitely cracks ROH's top 5 matches this year.


I saw that shit live. It was a doozy! :woo


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

If I had to go my top 5 ROH matches this year rn I'd probably go

- Adam Cole v. Lio Rush, Road to Best in the World: Day 3 - **** 1/2

- Adam Cole v. Kyle O'Reilly, Supercard of Honor: Night 2 - **** 1/2

- ACH v. Adam Cole, Supercard of Honor: Night 1 - **** 1/4

- ACH v. KUSHIDA, ROH Conquest Tour: Philly - ****

- ROH v. NJPW v. Bullet Club, ROH War of the Worlds: NYC - ****

Adam Cole & ACH have been killing it this year.

Cole's gotta be ROH's wrestler of the year thus far.


----------



## Even Flow

Sullivan again :mark:


----------



## Corey

Leon Knuckles said:


> I saw that shit live. It was a doozy! :woo


You went to the Philly show too?


----------



## clrj3514

Pretty frustrated right now. BITW is about 2.5 hours from me Friday night & they have pretty good $25 tickets. My dad's working & my only buddy that's really into wrestling is busy so I won't be able to go.

Sorry... just venting a little.


----------



## Corey

clrj3514 said:


> Pretty frustrated right now. BITW is about 2.5 hours from me Friday night & they have pretty good $25 tickets. My dad's working & my only buddy that's really into wrestling is busy so I won't be able to go.
> 
> Sorry... just venting a little.


What about the TV taping the night after? I wouldn't be too worried about missing the PPV because I personally think the card sucks for it.


----------



## clrj3514

Corey said:


> What about the TV taping the night after? I wouldn't be too worried about missing the PPV because I personally think the card sucks for it.


I won't be able to make it to the TV taping either. I haven't really kept up with ROH as avidly in a while, but I've never been to an ROH show & the $25 tickets were just added motivation. The main event & tag title match should easily be worth the price of admission I would think.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

clrj3514 said:


> Pretty frustrated right now. BITW is about 2.5 hours from me Friday night & they have pretty good $25 tickets. My dad's working & my only buddy that's really into wrestling is busy so I won't be able to go.
> 
> Sorry... just venting a little.


I don't understand. Why can't you go alone? Do you have a car?


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Corey said:


> You went to the Philly show too?


I watched ACH vs Kushida in Toronto.


----------



## clrj3514

Leon Knuckles said:


> I don't understand. Why can't you go alone? Do you have a car?


I'm actually in a wheelchair & looking into getting hand controls for driving, but I haven't gotten that far yet. It'd have to be somebody I'd trust driving my van & likes wrestling so my options are exhausted haha.


----------



## Corey

No joke, the TV taping is looking way better than the PPV imho.





















Leon Knuckles said:


> I watched ACH vs Kushida in Toronto.


Did they play it at intermission or something? I'm confused. :lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Corey said:


> Did they play it at intermission or something? I'm confused. :lol


It was the TV taping. I am 99% it was ACH vs Kushida.


----------



## Corey

Leon Knuckles said:


> It was the TV taping. I am 99% it was ACH vs Kushida.


Nah dude, you must've been too high. :lol That was KUSHIDA vs. O'Reilly. ACH wrestled Lio Rush in Toronto.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Leon on cloud 678345673847 :lmao


----------



## LaMelo

The show was good this week!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Corey said:


> Nah dude, you must've been too high. :lol That was KUSHIDA vs. O'Reilly. ACH wrestled Lio Rush in Toronto.


Fuck. :tommy


----------



## clrj3514

About how many matches do they usually have at one TV taping?


----------



## Corey

clrj3514 said:


> About how many matches do they usually have at one TV taping?


10-12 that are taped for TV, plus normally some kind of Women of Honor match or one that may be taped for Youtube exclusive.


----------



## Even Flow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745049069509193728


----------



## DGenerationMC

:mark: Candice :mark:


----------



## wwetna1

In many ways it will be the lead in to Raw if it's added at that slot which is smart. I hope their stuff works better than TNA on Fight Networks app which freezes 



> BALTIMORE, MD (June 22, 2016) – FITE TV and Ring of Honor Wrestling (ROH) announced today that ROH’s weekly program is now available around the world on the FITE TV app starting Monday June 27th. The weekly ROH program that airs on Sinclair Broadcasting’s network of stations on weekends will now also be available every Monday starting at 7:00pm ET, and throughout the week for free on a Video on Demand (VOD) basis.
> 
> FITE TV, is a free mobile app for viewing fighting sports on TV using only a smartphone. The FITE app can be downloaded either through the Google Play or iTunes app stores. Programming can be either viewed on your smart phone/tablet or automatically flipped onto your wifi connected television. FITE is available anywhere in the world that has wifi connections.
> 
> “We are excited about this opportunity to increase the availability of our program around the world through this unique mobile app platform,” said ROH General Manager Greg Gilleland. “ROH fans now have another easy way to stay up to date with the latest ROH action on their time schedule, wherever they are in the world.”
> 
> Ring of Honor Wrestling is a subsidiary of Sinclair Broadcast Group and features some of the best wrestlers in the world including ROH Champion Jay Lethal, ROH Tag Team Champions – The Addiction (Frankie Kazarian and Christopher Daniels) and the Briscoe Brothers.
> 
> “Since our debut four months ago, we have had the opportunity to present over 100 live events on FITE TV, including Ring of Honor’s outstanding pay per views this year. This is the natural next step for our viewer base to offer weekly original programming with a consistent schedule,” said Michael Weber, FITE TV Senior Vice President of Marketing. “ROH fans now know that at 7:00pm ET, their favorite wrestling show can be viewed on either their mobile device or on their large screen television each week as a free VOD.”
> 
> Since FITE TV’s debut in February, the app has partnered with over 80 different programmers to supply live and video-on-demand fights to FITE TV viewers. Some of FITE’s programming partners include Ring of Honor Wrestling, Golden Boy Promotions, AXS TV, World Series of Fighting, Tuff-N-Uff and more. To view the full partner list, it can be found on FITE TV’s website.
> 
> To learn more about FITE, go to www.fite.tv or to download the app, go to Google Play: http://bit.ly/1QnPolu or iTunes: http://apple.co/1PxQGKT.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

Just got The Fight Network here in Canada. When does the weekly show air on TFN? Friday night?


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Roderick Strong is leaving ROH 

http://www.rohwrestling.com/news/goodbye-now


----------



## Vårmakos

WHAT HAPPENED


----------



## NastyYaffa

http://www.rohwrestling.com/news/goodbye-now

Roddy leaving, WOW. Wish him luck wherever he goes next; he's incredible, one of the absolute best wrestlers in the world right now. Roddy's the man, and his shitty little boots rule.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Big loss for ROH, but good luck to Strong for the future


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Can't say I am surprised he ended up losing his title to put over a NJPW guy I can't imagine to many people would be happy with constantly putting over NJPW guys, I guess we will be seeing him in NXT or TNA now.


----------



## El Dandy

The hits they just keep on coming. ROH will not realize what they had until now that he is gone.


----------



## USAUSA1

Time to sign a new group of young guys. Sign Kamaitachi to a long term deal. Bring in Dragon Lee and Flamita. Sign Chase Owens and Jason Kincaid.


----------



## DGenerationMC

No, not Shitty Little Boots!


----------



## Even Flow

Pleased to see Candice coming into ROH. Hope she'll become more frequently used.

As for Roddy, i'm not overly shocked. He's faced pretty much everyone there is to face on the current roster, and it gets to a certain point where you ask yourself, how many more times are we going to see this match, because it's been done to death over the years. I'd like to see him goto New Japan and compete in the Jr. division. 

Oh and it look's like Moose is leaving ROH too according to PWInsider.


----------



## Corey

ROH without Roddy will be odd, but there's really nothing left for him to do and if he signed with NXT then I'm completely happy for him. This is literally YEARS in the making. Mic work has came a long way and we all know how great he is in the ring. If he signed with TNA though? Fuck that. Stupid move.

Guess he won't be in G1 then. 

If Moose & Roddy are both leaving, ROH REALLY needs to open their eyes and start pushing the guys on their roster before they're gone. ACH, O'Reilly, etc.


----------



## USAUSA1

I totally forgot Ricochet is still technically a free agent although he can't appear on tv until late next year. If roh had to over spend on someone, he would be the guy. Basically he can only be a house show/dark match attraction in year one.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Who is hyped for BITW? :troll


----------



## Leon Knuckles

So the entire build for BITW was taped in Toronto, and they even acknowledged that Adam Cole is not in the main event.


----------



## Corey

Leon Knuckles said:


> Who is hyped for BITW? :troll


:shrug

As I've said, I think the TV taping looks better. O'Reilly getting a title shot, Bucks vs. Briscoes, Roddy's last appearance vs. Castle, Silas & The Bruiser getting a tag title shot, etc.

I won't buy the PPV but I'll probably watch if it's on Taima.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I was just listening to MLW Radio, and I agree with Konnan and company in that maybe ROH needs a change in direction or a shot in the arm with Kevin Sullivan. Not even as the main guy in charge, but at least a liaison of some sorts. Company got on track again a few years ago, but it's starting to slide again like it did around the time Gabe left, in my opinion. So much talent, but they haven't been able to put everybody in the right places at the right times.


----------



## Corey

From the Observer:



> – ROH was hoping to get CMLL’s Dragon Lee in to work the July 16th show in Philadelphia, but his knee injury will delay his debut with the promotion.
> 
> – Katsuyori Shibata got his work VISA, and will make his ROH debut at the August 19th Death Before Dishonor PPV. The show takes place in Las Vegas, and will feature a lot of the New Japan crew.


Fucking Vegas getting spoiled on everything wrestling related this year. Dragon Lee vs. ACH sounds fantastic.


----------



## Corey

Episode this week was skippable, which is a shame considering it was the go home show to Best in the World. Castle/Gedo was nothing and Ishii/Ferrara was a waste of a singles match. 8 man tag main event was good, but not the best match from the tapings like you'd hope. Lethal/Omega interactions were great though. *** 1/4

Corino's promo was pretty good. Doesn't necessarily make me excited for his match with Whitmer, but at least this shit can finally be over with. I got some really weird feeling Cody Rhodes is gonna show up or something since Steve mentioned Dusty and there was that Twitter post, but who the hell knows. 

Know what I'm looking forward to though? We'll be getting two World Title matches on TV within the next month and a half. O'Reilly gets shot at the tapings this weekend and then Cabana gets his rematch at the Philly tapings next month. Gonna be good shit! :mark:


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Lethal took the superkick for Briscoe. :mj2


----------



## Corey

:lol I love it.


----------



## The High King

when does the ppv start?


----------



## Leon Knuckles

The High King said:


> when does the ppv start?


9 ET on Taima.


----------



## The High King

Leon Knuckles said:


> 9 ET on Taima.


in dublin so not sure what time that is
what is taima?


----------



## Rabid

Anyone have a reliable link to the stream tonight? I'm not cheap and I buy most of the big ROH shows, but I'm in the middle of switching jobs and think it'd be the smarter move to find a good live stream tonight..


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Google Taima and you will see.


----------



## Corey

I'll be watching tonight. Let's see what happens.



The High King said:


> in dublin so not sure what time that is
> what is taima?


Show starts exactly 51 minutes from now. 9 PM Eastern.



Rabid said:


> Anyone have a reliable link to the stream tonight? I'm not cheap and I buy most of the big ROH shows, but I'm in the middle of switching jobs and think it'd be the smarter move to find a good live stream tonight..


www.taima.tv


----------



## Even Flow

Corey said:


> :lol I love it.


Should've used Sinister Minister :justsayin


----------



## The High King

thanks corey will check taima again when its due to start


----------



## Corey

Hell yeah, the match I wanted to see most is in the opener.


----------



## richyque

One thing i dont like about ROH is that the hard cam is facing the entranceway.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Can't lie, I've taken a liking to Kaimatachi since his ROH debut.


----------



## Corey

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Can't lie, I've taken a liking to Kaimatachi since his ROH debut.


Nothin wrong with that. Have you seen any of his matches against Dragon Lee?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> Nothin wrong with that. Have you seen any of his matches against Dragon Lee?


Yeah, I saw his match with DL early this year that had everyone raving. That's when I was initially exposed to him, heck of a match.


----------



## The High King

decent enough match for an opener, though not kyles best match


----------



## Corey

Jay White in the front row!

Solid opener. Good showing from Kamaitachi. Thought the pace was a bit too slow at times.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Heel Kaimatachi, nice !


----------



## richyque

Lets go silas young.


----------



## The High King

silas is from the same gene pool as jake the snake in terms of looks


----------



## Corey

Pull your pants up chant. :lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Has ACH ever botched that dive ?


----------



## Corey

They need to push ACH. He's completely ready.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> They need to push ACH. He's completely ready.


Yeah its time, he's cleaner in the ring and respectable on the mic. He's put all the pieces together.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

That IWGP tag gold looks good on Chicken !


----------



## The High King

I am not convinced on ACH
poor on the mic in my opinion and too short


----------



## richyque

Kevin kelly keeps saying BITW is trending worldwide when they are not


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Gibson Driver!!


----------



## Corey

The High King said:


> I am not convinced on ACH
> poor on the mic in my opinion and too short


He had a great promo on Silas a couple weeks back. I'm just talking TV Title or something.


----------



## The High King

expected results with RS out the door, good match


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Really good match ! You just knew Roddy would deliver in his last ROH PPV match.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

BULLET CLUB TIME BAYBAY


----------



## Corey

Thought Briscoe/Roddy went a bit too long, honestly. 

My stream is cutting out like a son of a bitch.


----------



## Corey

Holy shit Cole looks to have dropped some serious weight since he was in the hospital.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Another show where the Bullet Club 6 man steals the show ?
@Corey he's been dropping some weight for a lil time now, I noticed it at the first Road to BITW show.


----------



## Corey

Content keeps getting shut down for copyright so my viewing may be done for the night. Oh well, wasn't too interested in the show anyway.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Best tag team in the biz-I-ness


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> Content keeps getting shut down for copyright so my viewing may be done for the night. Oh well, wasn't too interested in the show anyway.


Dang, that sucks bro. I gotcha with the ratings at the end of the show though.


----------



## The High King

there is 2 streams on taima, one is working well....the reddit one


----------



## richyque

ROH PPV> Green REP a OxiOxiOxiOxiOxi http://vaughnlive.tv/alwaysrocking3


----------



## Corey

Never mind, we're back on!


----------



## The High King

the world tag team champions of the world retain 

wwe like fuckery interference


----------



## Corey

Well... that was dumb and unnecessary.


----------



## Corey

These two better fucking kill each other because this show has had nothing of note going on.


----------



## Corey

FFS Kevin Kelly has been god awful tonight.


----------



## richyque

This is a hell of a match, major props to ROH>


----------



## Corey

:lmao :lmao

Oh my god that was bad.


----------



## Even Flow

Sullivan appeared :mark:


----------



## richyque

Great match, and welcome back to pro wrestling kevin sullivan


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Match was way better than it had an business being, hated that finish though.


----------



## richyque

ROH needs more of this. ROH needs to become ECW for them to surpass wwe. I loved this ppv so far.


----------



## Corey

Lethal/Briscoe is gonna go 30 minutes the way it looks.

I love ROH but this show has been pretty awful imo.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Corey said:


> Lethal/Briscoe is gonna go 30 minutes the way it looks.
> 
> I love ROH but this show has been pretty awful imo.


You know it's not very good when richy puts it over.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

MTheBehemoth2 said:


> You know it's not very good when richy puts it over.


Is Richy not a good poster ? :lmao


----------



## richyque

MTheBehemoth2 said:


> You know it's not very good when richy puts it over.


Thats why you're back to square one on the posting :ghost. very good ppv so far and that corino vs bj match was the best match of the month.


----------



## Corey

Well that was... a match.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

"You going back to Ramen Noodles"

Hey Jay, Ramen Noodles are great :lmao


----------



## Even Flow

Taeler Hendrix showing no cleavage disappoints me.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Can Adam Cole interrupt and make this a triple threat ? At least then I'll care more.


----------



## Even Flow

I miss Truth. Hope he returns soon.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Is that not a DQ ?


----------



## Even Flow

Taeler being sent to the back makes me think there'll be some sort of interference at the end, or a ref bump leading to interference & Lethal retaining.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Even Flow said:


> Taeler being sent to the back makes me think there'll be some sort of interference at the end, or a ref bump leading to interference & Lethal retaining.


That's what I was thinking either that or a no contest.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

This doesn't feel like a main event, in fact it just feels like they're doing moves for the sake of doing moves.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Ok, now that was good.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Very average PPV. It felt like I was watching a TV taping. I blame the crowd. They were sawft pussies.


----------



## Corey

*** 1/2 for Jay vs. Jay II. Thank god they delivered, but the fact that they got 13 minutes is a joke. Made the most out of those 13 minutes though, which is all you can do. Rest of the show I thought was flat as hell or just didn't even need to be happening on PPV. Some of the finishes were ridiculous for people to pay $35 to see.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Quick Review

O'Reilly v. Kaimatachi - ** 3/4

ACH v. Silas Young - **

Mark Briscoe v. Roderick Strong - *** 

Bullet Club v. Moose Machine - *** 3/4

The Addiction v. MCMG - ** 

BJ Whitmer v. Steve Corino - *** 1/2

Bobby Fish v. Dalton Castle - ** 1/2

Jay Lethal v. Jay Briscoe - *** 1/2

Overall - 5.5/10


----------



## Leon Knuckles

O'Reilly vs Kaimatachi **1/2

ACH vs Silas Young **3/4

Mark Briscoe vs Roderick Strong ***

Bullet Club vs Moose Machine ***

The Addiction vs MCMG **1/2

BJ Whitmer vs Steve Corino ***1/4

Bobby Fish vs Dalton Castle ***

Jay Lethal vs Jay Briscoe ***1/2

Note: NC sucks.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Crowd was definitely trash tonight.

Final Battle is the last good ROH PPV I've watched.


----------



## Corey

I'm just gonna move on from tonight's show like it never happened. Can't wait to see what happens with Lethal/O'Reilly tomorrow night, although I have a pretty big feeling that Cole might get involved. 
@MarkyWhipwreck looking at how much smaller Cole has gotten lately, do you think he may be slimming down to go over to New Japan and take the Jr. Title off of KUSHIDA? He definitely looks like a junior so I don't think they'd present him at a heavyweight when he's like the same size as the Bucks, ya know?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> @MarkyWhipwreck looking at how much smaller Cole has gotten lately, do you think he may be slimming down to go over to New Japan and take the Jr. Title off of KUSHIDA? He definitely looks like a junior so I don't think they'd present him at a heavyweight when he's like the same size as the Bucks, ya know?


That sounds very plausible so I wouldn't be shocked if it happened and Cole would be the perfect fit to knock of KUSHIDA but from what I've been reading Gedo wants Cole to enter the G1 as a heavy so who really knows. Cole as Jr. Champ would be wonderful though.


----------



## Natecore

Leaving the show now. Fantastic from start to finish. Only bad moment was the Corino/Whitmer finish. WTF?!?!

Briscoe hitting the lethal injection and then Jay Driller was the best near fall since WM 30's main event. Great match. Short and action packed. A WOW! match if there ever was one.

Moose/War Machine vs Bucks and Cole ****1/2
Lethal vs Briscoe *****

I don't know what you geeks were watching.

And if the tv feed sounded quiet it wasnt the fans. Everybody brought their A+ crowd game.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

@Corey he has dropped serious weight, it's extremely obvious when you compare.

2015










Tonight










That's crazy.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cole got sick of Excalibur (and occassionally Chuck Taylor) making fun of his "dad bod" on PWG commentary :lol


----------



## El Dandy

Now with the weight loss, NJPW are gonna have a hell of a time trying to pass off Cole as a non-junior if they include him in the G1


----------



## Corey

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> @Corey he has dropped serious weight, it's extremely obvious when you compare.


In fairness to him, the first picture was from right after he returned after that 5 month layoff from shoulder surgery so he wasn't very active at the time, but yeah either way he's dropped some big time lbs. Would love to see him arrive in the junior division to face KUSHIDA, Ospreay, and others. It's just all speculation on my part though. 



El Dandy said:


> Now with the weight loss, NJPW are gonna have a hell of a time trying to pass off Cole as a non-junior if they include him in the G1


The more I think about it, the more I think Jay Briscoe will be the ROH guy in it. I still have all the hope in the world for Roddy, but Briscoe isn't really protected anymore with back-to-back losses to Strong and Lethal. Obviously being an IWGP Tag Champ helps his case too. Cole would just seem really random to me since he hasn't even appeared in New Japan anytime recently.


----------



## cablegeddon

Steve Corino doing a "throw-alcohol-in-the-face"-spot in 2016.

Really?

Really?

REALLY?


----------



## Wrestling is Life

I finally got to see the KUSHIDA vs ACH match from the Conquest Tour: Philly and while it was just shy of MOTYC for me, it was a fantastic match. KUSHIDA has become one of my favorites to watch and the more they tease the likes of him and Tanahashi looking towards the ROH World Title the less and less opposed I am to the idea of KUSHIDA one day actually winning it. And then this match also featured a serious ACH which was awesome and I hope to see more of because he too could be/should be a part of the ROH title picture in the not so distant future. I would love an ACH TV Title run to groom him for a main event run.


----------



## hgr423

Losing Roddy will be tough for me as a huge fan of his, but I can understand why he would want to tackle a new challenge at this point in his career.

On the other hand with ROH's roster looking a little weak now, separating from talents like Ciampa and Cedric in the past year looks like a big mistake. As opposed to Roddy both guys still had a lot to achieve in ROH and they could have been positioned as upper middle card or main event talents by now but were booked like crap and landed at the competition.

I'm annoyed that ROH was more interested in King and Titus than Cedric and Ciampa. In their first run ANX only looked good because they were paired with the Briscoes at close to their peak and that was 5 years ago.

Having Kevin Sullivan interfere in what should have been the blow off match in the Corino vs Whitmer feud yesterday seems like another really bad decision. Are they really going to keep the feud going? If so, why would involving an elderly man in it make it better?

I'm tired of the repetitive TV matches with Will Ferrera and Cheeseburger at this point. Ferrera is talented but I don't see how he overcomes his size. I'd like to see if Lio Rush, Kaimatchi, and Jay White can generate some new excitement. Since Elgin, Sydal, Cabana, and Dijak weren't on the show last night, I wonder what role they'll play in the second half of the year. Hopefully Omega will be able to work shows too.

I'd like to see O'Reilly vs ACH headline Final Battle this year. They are the young stars ROH has so they should go with it. It'd be cool to see Mark Briscoe get a strong singles run this year. He's a strong versatile worker and he deserves it.

It sounds like ROH business is better than ever, but with my favorite wrestler leaving if they continue on the track they're on I'll probably burn out on the product look elsewhere for my wrestling fix.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

So the episode this week is dedicated to Women of Honor, do you guys think they should get a WOH title ?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

And as far as ROH overall is concerned. First the World Title picture, Cole vs Lethal NEEDS to main event DBD with Cole dethroning Lethal. Then we move onto Cole/Cabana.

ACH needs that TV Title push soon, guys like him, DiJak, Taven, Rush & Castle will be a solid young core.


----------



## Corey

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> So the episode this week is dedicated to Women of Honor, do you guys think they should get a WOH title ?


I wouldn't be opposed to it but it's nothing that I'm clamoring for or really wanna see, honestly. From the matches I've watched, I don't feel like enough of the fans really care about the women wrestling enough to warrant it.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> I wouldn't be opposed to it but it's nothing that I'm clamoring for or really wanna see, honestly. From the matches I've watched, I don't feel like enough of the fans really care about the women wrestling enough to warrant it.


Yeah that's pretty much how I feel, the only female wrestler they have who gets a constant reaction is Veda.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

According to tonight's tapings ROH is moving in the right direction.

If I knew how to do the spoiler thing I would post it.


----------



## Corey

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> According to tonight's tapings ROH is moving in the right direction.
> 
> If I knew how to do the spoiler thing I would post it.


I've been looking all over for the results and can't find them online. Link me up dawg!

But to do spoiler tags it's like this:

[*spoiler=Insert Your Title]post anything here that's a spoiler[/spoiler*]

Just remove the stars.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> I've been looking all over for the results and can't find them online. Link me up dawg!
> 
> But to do spoiler tags it's like this:
> 
> [*spoiler=Insert Your Title]post anything here that's a spoiler[/spoiler*]
> 
> Just remove the stars.


I just go through twitter and read live feed post bro !! Not the direct links I guess but the big news I got was.



Spoiler: TV Tapings



Adam Cole & BC attacked Kyle prior to Kyle's title match and Cole/BC attacked Jay Lethal and shaved his head.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I just go through twitter and read live feed post bro !! Not the direct links I guess but the big news I got was.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: TV Tapings
> 
> 
> 
> Adam Cole & BC attacked Kyle prior to Kyle's title match and Cole/BC attacked Jay Lethal and shaved his head.






Spoiler: ROH



*So I guess we're getting Cole's getting the belt back at DBD then.*



*Also, I believe Meltzer said that Moose may be staying with ROH after all.*


----------



## Leon Knuckles

No spoilers please. :dance


----------



## DoolieNoted

Only just got around to watching BITW and I'm a little underwhelmed. The Whitmer / Corino feud went from being an interesting (if cheesy) bit of entertainment into a joke at the finish. Most of the finishes were weak now I think about it, but that and Castle / Fish were the worst.

Didn't watch the ME cos I have zero interest in Lethal, but it doesn't seem like I missed much.


----------



## Even Flow

Nigel apparently said at the end of the tapings, Cole would never get a shot at the ROH World Title again.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Even Flow said:


> Nigel apparently said at the end of the tapings, Cole would never get a shot at the ROH World Title again.


He'd never get a shot again after DBD right ? :Bayley


----------



## USAUSA1

Love they using Kincaid.


----------



## adamclark52

I just scored some wicked tickets to the house show in Buffalo on September 17th. I'm taking my wife. She's not even sure what she's getting into (she watches WWE but she's more than just a "wife that puts up with it", she likes it. I know that front row tickets and Adam Page will sell her.

Our tickets are in the purple circle.


----------



## Corey

Even Flow said:


> Nigel apparently said at the end of the tapings, Cole would never get a shot at the ROH World Title again.


This makes me feel like they're gonna stretch this story all the way out until Final Battle or something, which would be both good and bad imo. Good because that's a pretty big story and seems fitting for the show, but bad because no other title match is really gonna matter because we all know what the real issue is here.


----------



## LaMelo

It is all about Adam Cole! :yes


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

AHHHHH :clap :clap :clap










Oh yeah there's this too


----------



## Corey

^^^ NICE! Makes me wanna consider going to that show...

Where's the other Young Buck though? :lol


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Just got done watching BiTW, not an amazing show by any means. I think more than anything it suffered from a lack of hype going in. Plus when you set a high bar these kind of things happen.

I did enjoy Kamitachi and Mark Briscoe though


----------



## The High King

adam cole simply is not title material
looks like a bobble dolls with his skinny frame and huge head


----------



## Even Flow

Adam Cole is a GOD.

Enough said.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The High King said:


> adam cole simply is not title material
> looks like a bobble dolls with his skinny frame and huge head


























You done with your nonsense yet ?


----------



## The High King

nonsense?
or is it you think your opinion is more valued than others.
I am sorry I hurt your feelings


----------



## Corey

LUCHA comes to Philly! Stuka is probably their replacement for Dragon Lee. Would've been incredible if they were able to book that match which would've been happening in a 3rd different country this year.


----------



## The High King

this weeks show with women of honor was pish


----------



## Corey

What the hell? They just taped a bunch of TV and we're getting a first half of the year in review episode???


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The High King said:


> nonsense?
> or is it you think your opinion is more valued than others.
> I am sorry I hurt your feelings


Ok man lol.


----------



## LaMelo

Any bad talk of Adam Cole will not be tolerated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Corey

Holy shit this Baltimore show! LAST MAN STANDING


----------



## richyque

Dave Meltzer had ROH drawing 800 for Best in the World PPV on 6/24 at the Cabarrus Arena, which can hold 3,000.


----------



## Natecore

The High King said:


> nonsense?
> or is it you think your opinion is more valued than others.
> I am sorry I hurt your feelings


I'd bash Cole around here more but it isn't worth it. He has too many supporters. It's just best to let him have his fanboys. As for me I'll just cheer on more interesting and intriguing ROH rostered wrestlers. No need to take cheap shots at the guy that is the Bullet Club's Ray Traylor. Out of the long lineage of recent Bullet Club members somebody has to be the hanger on.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I'll give Cole credit, he's slowly getting rid of that dad bod.


----------



## Corey

richyque said:


> Dave Meltzer had ROH drawing 800 for Best in the World PPV on 6/24 at the Cabarrus Arena, which can hold 3,000.


Seems legit with the PPV having a god awful build and the Charlotte area not being one of their top markets.


----------



## Hencheman_21

Corey said:


> Holy shit this Baltimore show! LAST MAN STANDING


Well that is just a real dumb idea for a match. I mean soon as they ring the bell to start it they will be ringing it to stop it and claim Young the winner. After all he will be the only real man in the match. >


----------



## USAUSA1

Roh is smart for trying to grow relationship with cmll. Endless talent pool.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Cole's bullet club shirt is the number 1 selling item in the company.


----------



## Corey

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Cole's bullet club shirt is the number 1 selling item in the company.


I'll admit, it's a pretty damn cool shirt. :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> I'll admit, it's a pretty damn cool shirt. :lol


Definitely! it's one of the few wrestling shirts I'd actually wear, in public even :lmao


----------



## adamclark52

Corey said:


> Holy shit this Baltimore show! LAST MAN STANDING


I really like both of them but Silas really needs to win a match for once.


----------



## Corey

The announcement we've all been waiting for!



















EDIT: And there's this for Philly. Please just get the belts off of The Addiction.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*YTR at ROH :mark:

Also, the Addiction's booking has been fucking horrible. I like Kaz & Daniels, but yeah, they need to lose the belts.*


----------



## hgr423

I know this week is a recap show but are they going to show new footage that didn't air on tv yet or just repeat old tv matches?

Thanks.


----------



## Corey

hgr423 said:


> I know this week is a recap show but are they going to show new footage that didn't air on tv yet or just repeat old tv matches?
> 
> Thanks.


They said they're gonna air the Ishii vs. Bobby Fish TV Title match from Global Wars and at least show highlights from the best TV matches of the year so far (may be a full match or two, idk). The Philly Street Fight from early in the year with the Bucks looks to be included.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

I gave no fucks about the WOH episode until Hania vs Mandy Leon. They are hot - but not very good. The highlight of the episode was the return of Truth Martini. :mark:


----------



## richyque

the return of Truth Martini was a mark out moment for me!!


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Except it was not truly the return of Truth.....that stuff was all taped way back before his injury angle.


----------



## Corey

This could be a nice sleeper match:












Wrestling is Life said:


> Except it was not truly the return of Truth.....that stuff was all taped way back before his injury angle.


:lmao

C'mon ROH, you're better than this!


----------



## The High King

has there been a roh tv show since the rubbish woh episode?

This is why roh will always appear small time by showing old shit instead of showing up to date stuff to keep the fans coming back for more, the storylines are out of synch and makes it almost pointless for the average fan


----------



## richyque

The High King said:


> has there been a roh tv show since the rubbish woh episode?
> 
> This is why roh will always appear small time by showing old shit instead of showing up to date stuff to keep the fans coming back for more, the storylines are out of synch and makes it almost pointless for the average fan


TNA,NXt,lu does it, so why can't ROH?


----------



## wwetna1

richyque said:


> TNA,NXt,lu does it, so why can't ROH?


I think you missed his point. He didn't say don't show stuff taped over live. He said they show old stuff as in it being out of order or there being hiatus for special episodes which throw everything off for a fan following them every week. If they have people who aren't involved, erase that part of the tape. 

An example of this being a problem is Fite TV and ROH promoting the WOH episode with a photo of MAria KAnellis which is stupid.


----------



## richyque

wwetna1 said:


> I think you missed his point. He didn't say don't show stuff taped over live. He said they show old stuff as in it being out of order or there being hiatus for special episodes which throw everything off for a fan following them every week. If they have people who aren't involved, erase that part of the tape.
> 
> An example of this being a problem is Fite TV and ROH promoting the WOH episode with a photo of MAria KAnellis which is stupid.


I see your point on that and the truth martini thing beeing old footage brought me down.


----------



## The High King

correct wwetna1
I want some sort of proper continuation
for example lethal was in a fued with colt banana, week after show he is in a fued with jindrak, stick to one plotline


----------



## Corey

The High King said:


> has there been a roh tv show since the rubbish woh episode?


One airs tonight, but it's just a recap episode of the first half of the year. So yeah, skippable. Don't know why they do this shit.


----------



## hgr423

What are your top 10 ROH matches of the half year?


----------



## Wrestling is Life

I seem to be part of a small very few who was excited for and mostly enjoyed the WOH episode. I'm in hopes that it was in part to introduce the audience to the women because they intend to soon introduce a Women of Honor championship. I did not like that Truth Martini was shown though because that would most certainly confuse a casual fan who watches weekly, plus it was odd seeing TNA's Knockouts Champ in action as well (Allysin Kay aka Sienna). Mandy/Hania was the MOTN for me and also enjoyed the six woman tag, but the main with Hendrix/Klein left much to be desired.

That all being said, I have zero interest in watching this weeks recap episode. But that just means one less hour of wrestling to watch allowing me to catch up on other.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

If WOH becomes a regular thing, ROH will lose fans. This is an objective fact. And I'm not saying this because they are women. I am saying this because their characters are lacking. I give no fucks about them. I have no idea who they are. They have no story. Mandy Leon vs Hania attempted a backstory with the vignette but the in-ring psychology was so bad, I just lost interest.

Nobody cares about women in WWE - until recently with the breakthrough of the NXT 4 Horsewomen. This is the exception.

The women in LU are also an exception bc they are treated equal to the men.

ROH is not doing it right. They shouldn't do it at all. They won't gain anything. They need to focus on their strengths: Jay Lethal, The Briscoes, redDRagon, Bullet Club, Dalton Castle, Silas Young, The Addiction, etc.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

hgr423 said:


> What are your top 10 ROH matches of the half year?


1. Adam Cole v. Kyle O'Reilly, Supercard of Honor X: Night 2 - **** 1/2

2. Adam Cole v. Lio Rush, Road to Best in the World: Day 3 - **** 1/2

3. ACH v. Adam Cole, Supercard of Honor X: Night 1 - **** 1/4

4. ACH v. KUSHIDA, Conquest Tour: Philly - ****

5. Team ROH v. Bullet Club v. Team NJPW, War of the Worlds Tour: NYC - ****

6. ACH v. Tetsuya Naito, War of the Worlds Tour: NYC - ****

7. Adam Cole v. KUSHIDA, ROH TV - ****

8. Roderick Strong v. Tomohiro Ishii, Honor Rising: Night 2 - *** 3/4

9. Young Bucks v. The Kingdom v. RedDragon, ROH TV - *** 3/4

10. Jay Lethal v. Lio Rush, Supercard of Honor X: Night 1 - *** 1/2


----------



## Wrestling is Life

They have SORT OF been doing some building up of the division on their Youtube page with Women of Honor Wednesdays, and it may very well be that they keep the division in that structure and a few minor shows of their own. But of course the overall fan base are not aware of this, so they certainly do have some work to do if they look to integrate it into the overall product. Assuming they intend to have a whole division at all.


----------



## Corey

hgr423 said:


> What are your top 10 ROH matches of the half year?


I haven't seen anything from Supercard of Honor weekend or any of the Global Wars/War of the Worlds shows yet, but here's my list: 

1. IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship: KUSHIDA (c) vs. ACH (Conquest Tour Philly) ****
2. Philly Street Fight: The Young Bucks vs. reDRagon vs. The Kingdom(TV 1/16) *** 3/4
3. Jay Lethal vs. Donovan Dijak (TV 6/4) *** 3/4
4. NEVER 6-Man Titles: Kenny Omega & The Young Bucks (c) vs. ACH, KUSHIDA, & Matt Sydal (14th Anniversary Show) *** 3/4
5. TV Title: Roderick Strong (c) vs. Tomohiro Ishii (Honor Rising Night One) *** 3/4
6. The Young Bucks vs. The Addiction vs. Motor City Machine Guns (Conquest Tour Philly) *** 3/4
7. The Briscoes & War Machine vs. The Young Bucks & ANX (Winter Warriors Tour: Indianapolis) *** 3/4
8. The Young Bucks vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Michael Elgin (TV 3/19) *** 3/4
9. Cheeseburger & The Briscoes vs. Moose & War Machine (Conquest Tour Philly) *** 3/4
10. ROH World Title: Jay Lethal (c) vs. Jay Briscoe (Best in the World) *** 1/2

Just missing the cut:

TV Title: Roderick Strong (c) vs. Curry Man (Winter Warriors Tour: Indianpolis) *** 1/2
Adam Cole vs. Alex Shelley (Winter Warriors Tour: Indianapolis) *** 1/2
Katsuyori Shibata & reDRagon vs. Kenny Omega & The Young Bucks (Honor Right Night One) *** 1/2
ROH World Title: Jay Lethal (c) vs. Tomoaki Honma (Honor Rising Night Two) *** 1/2
BJ Whitmer & Cedric Alexander vs. Adam Page & Jonathan Gresham (Conquest Tour Philly) *** 1/2
Adam Cole vs. KUSHIDA (TV 4/2) *** 1/2


----------



## Corey

Still waiting on that Shibata announcement...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

If we aren't getting Cole/Lethal at DBD.
@Corey and I will gladly take Cole v. Okada.


----------



## Corey

Shit yeah I will. I'll take Cole vs. Shibata, Cole vs. Okada, Cole vs. Tanahashi, just something that makes me wanna buy the PPV! :lol

What we'll realistically get: a Cole & Young Bucks tag.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> What we'll realistically get: a Cole & Young Bucks tag.


Exactly :Vince2


----------



## Natecore

Damn, we need to get you people an Adam Cole exclusive thread so you can keep all the man love in there.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Natecore said:


> Damn, we need to get you people an Adam Cole exclusive thread so you can keep all the man love in there.


Not a bad idea :trips3


----------



## Leon Knuckles

So ROH is basically Ring of Japan these days. :eyeroll2


----------



## Corey

Leon Knuckles said:


> So ROH is basically Ring of Japan these days. :eyeroll2


You just went to one of those Ring of Japan shows. :lol


----------



## Bland

At DBD, I wouldn't mind Cole vs Elgin for NJPW Intercontinental Championship. Elgin will be there, we've had njpw title defences before and Cole as next Bullet Club challenger after Omega would work. Plus, Cole vs Tanahashi at WK11 for IC title would be awesome.


Wouldn't mind Lethal vs Okada but a champion vs champion match is out of the question. Lethal has already faced all top ROH stars so i would prefer a fresh defence against a top njpw star. Tanahashi would be good


----------



## Natecore

Leon Knuckles said:


> So ROH is basically Ring of Japan these days. :eyeroll2


Ring of Japan + Michael "everybody turned on me but now since I wrestled in Japan and have awful hair on my chin instead of on my head and created a #bigmike moniker despite being the same exact size so everybody loves me now" Elgin


----------



## Corey

(Y) (Y)


----------



## NastyYaffa

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750754285030375424
Such a shame that Roddy just left the company. :mj2 There are no other dudes that Shibata could have some legit dream matches with in ROH.



hgr423 said:


> What are your top 10 ROH matches of the half year?


1. Kenny Omega & The Young Bucks vs. ACH, KUSHIDA & Matt Sydal (14th Anniversary Show) - ***3/4
2. Jay Lethal vs. Lio Rush (Supercard of Honor X) - ***3/4
3. Jay Lethal vs. Jay Briscoe (Best In The World) - ***3/4
4. Kamaitachi vs. Kyle O'Reilly (Best In The World) - ***3/4
5. Mark Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong (Best In The World) - ***3/4
6. Bobby Fish vs. Christopher Daniels (Supercard of Honor X) - ***1/2

Been a pretty meh year for ROH, in ring quality wise. No real great ****+ matches and those 6 matches are the only ones that I would say that are worth watching at all.


----------



## hgr423

With all of the NJPW talent coming over for DBD, ROH seriously needs to consider running a double header in Vegas - 1 show for ROH and the other show for NJPW with some guys pulling double duty and working both shows. The double header would also give talent time to work reasonable length single and tag matches rather than sticking guys like Cole, Page, and Mark Briscoe into 6 way mayhem matches.

As is, I think a lot of ROH talent is going to get left off of one of the biggest shows of the year or at least not get a chance to shine. That would mean that a lot of ROH storylines or rivalries would not get a chance to develop in beginning push towards Final Battle.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

In b4 Shibata vs Ishii in ROH. :lmao


----------



## Wrestling is Life

While they always deliver, and it is very cool that Shibata is coming over, I am so tired of SO many ROH shows being NJPW showcases essentially. They need to focus a but more on their own talent and product. It would be a different story if the New Japan talents were treated like actual roster members involved in stories and actually lose every once in a while. Instead they make the ROH stars feel second to them, which is not good when ROH is the actual company running the event.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

^ Exactly.

I love NJPW. But when I watch ROH, I wanna see ROH damnit!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I think what bothers me most is that the NJPW guys are clearly superior to the ROH guys on a ROH show !!


----------



## Hencheman_21

Wrestling is Life said:


> While they always deliver, and it is very cool that Shibata is coming over, I am so tired of SO many ROH shows being NJPW showcases essentially. They need to focus a but more on their own talent and product. It would be a different story if the New Japan talents were treated like actual roster members involved in stories and actually lose every once in a while. Instead they make the ROH stars feel second to them, which is not good when ROH is the actual company running the event.


Funny thing is a month or two back on a TNA thread I pointed this out and was laughed at. How ROH was relying on NJPW too much. It was no knock on ROH which I love but simply a fact. Even a few "ROH guys" were actually still under contract to NJPW. At least before signing with ROH. I understand using another promotion to keep things fresh, especially a popular one like NJPW, but the mix has to be right and be in favor of your own roster.


----------



## Corey

Shibata HAS to be a in a singles match. If they put him in a tag I'm gonna be so pissed. Since Roddy is gone (which is incredibly unfortunate), put him in there with Cole, Fish, or O'Reilly. Fucking O'Reilly please!

-------------------------------

ffs Yujiro...?


----------



## Bland

Champion vs Champion of Shibata vs Fish could be great, Shibata would win and have a stare down with O'Reilly. Id love to see O'Reilly move into the NEVER Openweight Championship division.

With Yujiro & Guerillas of Destiny, perhaps they are planning a huge mega tag of roh vs Bullet Club or Guerillas getting an IWGP Heavyweight Tag rematch against the Briscoes?


----------



## Corey

Bland said:


> Champion vs Champion of Shibata vs Fish could be great, Shibata would win and have a stare down with O'Reilly. Id love to see O'Reilly move into the NEVER Openweight Championship division.
> 
> With Yujiro & Guerillas of Destiny, perhaps they are planning a huge mega tag of roh vs Bullet Club or Guerillas getting an IWGP Heavyweight Tag rematch against the Briscoes?


Now THESE are some ideas, my friend! If Lethal retains over Cabana in Philly and he has no other challengers, I'd love to see some kind of huge 8 man or 10 man war pitting Team ROH vs. Team Bullet Club. Be even better if it was No Holds Barred.

Lethal, Cabana, The Briscoes, & War Machine vs. Cole, Yujiro, Guerrillas of Destiny, & The Young Bucks

I also love your Shibata vs. Fish idea, especially the O'Reilly part. (Y)


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Bullet Club vs ROH All Stars already happened on the BITW go-home show, guys. I saw it live. It was sick.


----------



## Bland

Corey said:


> Now THESE are some ideas, my friend! If Lethal retains over Cabana in Philly and he has no other challengers, I'd love to see some kind of huge 8 man or 10 man war pitting Team ROH vs. Team Bullet Club. Be even better if it was No Holds Barred.
> 
> Lethal, Cabana, The Briscoes, & War Machine vs. Cole, Yujiro, Guerrillas of Destiny, & The Young Bucks
> 
> I also love your Shibata vs. Fish idea, especially the O'Reilly part. (Y)


^Replace Lethal with Okada & Cole with Omega (so we could still get a World title & Cole match) and have Briscoes vs Guerillas separate, and im sold:

Okada, Cabana & War Machine vs Omega, Yujiro & Young Bucks. 

A No Holds Barred makes it to similiar to previous All Star vs Bullet Club match so maybe a 8 man Elimination Tag match. Cabana could do some great comedy bits with Omega & Young Bucks.


----------



## Corey

Leon Knuckles said:


> Bullet Club vs ROH All Stars already happened on the BITW go-home show, guys. I saw it live. It was sick.


Yes and we all saw it on TV. Fine match, but just a stepping stone in the feud. Cole wasn't involved and after what he's done the recent set of tapings (won't spoil it because I know you don't read spoilers) this match would certainly be warranted.



Bland said:


> ^Replace Lethal with Okada & Cole with Omega (so we could still get a World title & Cole match) and have Briscoes vs Guerillas separate, and im sold:
> 
> Okada, Cabana & War Machine vs Omega, Yujiro & Young Bucks.
> 
> A No Holds Barred makes it to similiar to previous All Star vs Bullet Club match so maybe a 8 man Elimination Tag match. Cabana could do some great comedy bits with Omega & Young Bucks.


Ehhhh, gettin too fancy now. We all know the main beef is between Lethal/Cabana/Briscoes & Cole/Young Bucks/G.O.D. so the inclusion of Okada & Omega seems pretty random. I also don't think Omega is gonna be on the show. IIRC, we'll only be able to see him in ROH if they run in Toronto because of some recent VISA issues he had, but I could be wrong. I believe the list of New Japan talent is finished (again, who knows). 

BTW, I'm not sure if you know but the Briscoes are defending the IWGP Tag Titles at the G1 final show on 8/14 against Page & Yujiro, so I don't think another defense would happen just a few days later.

I actually completely forgot about Page too. :lol Lethal, Cabana, & Briscoes vs. Cole, Page, & G.O.D? Too many possibilities for the war! 8 man no holds barred or 8 man elimination would both be fine.

Other things I wouldn't mind seeing? Okada vs. O'Reilly and MCMG vs. Naito & EVIL.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I really wanna see Omega v Castle.


----------



## Corey

ROH is returning to the UK! NICE


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> ROH is returning to the UK! NICE


NOW COME BACK TO RICHMOND !


----------



## Corey

REAL MEN vs. DEM BOYZ! :mark:












MarkyWhipwreck said:


> NOW COME BACK TO RICHMOND !


YOU'RE A VIRGINIA GUY TOO!?

Come back to Manassas first!


----------



## Even Flow

Nice to see ROH returning to the UK after so long.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> REAL MEN vs. DEM BOYZ! :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU'RE A VIRGINIA GUY TOO!?
> 
> Come back to Manassas first!


Yeah brother ! We gotta meet up at a show if they ever come back :lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles

We were talking yesterday about ROH putting NJPW guys over their own, but it just hit me that 4 ROH guys hold IWGP titles (Briscoes, Elgin and Sydal), so I guess it works both ways.


----------



## LaMelo

Shibata vs. Fish would be sick.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wrestling is Life

I guess Moose announced his departure from ROH on Twitter.

I don't dislike Moose, but for me he never really fit into ROH. He always looked out of place to me. He is just not the sort of wrestler that I watch ROH for. I am much more interested seeing him in a place like TNA or NXT.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

DBD Cover Poster


----------



## Corey

I wish it was somewhere other than Vegas. They already got their PPV this year, but oh well. Looks like I was right with all the talent being announced already. No Ishii, KUSHIDA, or Goto but that's completely alright. Some things I'd personally like to see:

- Some kind of ROH vs. Bullet Club tag team WAR where if the Bullet Club win, Adam Cole earns a title shot (which could happen at the next PPV). If Team ROH won they could banish some of the BC members from ROH. Any combination of Lethal/Cabana/Briscoes/War Machine vs. Cole/Page/Yujiro/Young Bucks/G.O.D.

- O'Reilly vs. Shibata, Tanahashi, or Okada. Just have him face ONE of them please! Shibata vs. Fish would do as well.

- MCMG vs. Naito & EVIL

- Tanahashi/Elgin/Sydal vs. The Addiction & Kamaitachi

- Castle vs. Yano because of the LOLZ


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Would they do Cole/Lethal at Field of Honor or ASE ?


----------



## DGenerationMC

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Would they do Cole/Lethal at Field of Honor or ASE ?


ASE, yes. Field of Honor, no.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

ACH absolutely killed it on his inring promo in the Fish Tank, he's more than ready man. Took a comedy segment and made it serious within seconds.


----------



## Corey

Decent enough episode this week. Dijak vs. Kincaid was shockingly good (***). Always nice to see Dijak because he's unlike anyone else on the roster and allows you to see a totally different match. Kincaid looked great with his innovative offense too. Addiction vs. Silas & Bruiser was fun to see them trying to out-heel each other, but the crowd quickly quieted down. Fish Tank was really entertaining & ACH did great. Don't have a problem with Mark getting this little singles push, but ACH really needs to do _something_ big soon. Was a little disappointed when I saw he wasn't in the Super J Cup, but hopefully he can win the GHC Jr. Tag League with Ishimori.

And forget about Shibata vs. Fish, looks like the TV Title match with Mark Briscoe is scheduled for the PPV. Not off to a great start, once again. :no:


----------



## LaMelo

That poster has me excited. Now if I could just find a place to watch it live. My sites for streams never come through with ROH material.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The High King

is this the episode that will be shown after impact on tuesday?


----------



## SAMCRO

I really wanna see Cole get the title back already, but a part of me really wants to see O'Reilly get the belt too. So i'm a bit torn, perhaps O'Reilly wins it from Lethal, has it for a short run and Cole takes it from him.


----------



## DGenerationMC

SAMCRO said:


> I really wanna see Cole get the title back already, but a part of me really wants to see O'Reilly get the belt too. So i'm a bit torn, perhaps O'Reilly wins it from Lethal, has it for a short run and Cole takes it from him.


I hate to say it but I think O'Reilly's time might've passed. I assumed the Cole feud would resume once Cole became champ again, but it looks like ROH did the final blow-off back in SCOH. I predict Castle, perhaps the most popular non-BC guy on the roster, to take it from Cole.


----------



## Corey

There's so many thing I _want_ the company to do when it comes to the World Title but I just don't know if they have the balls to do it. Imagine this scenario:

A Four Way Elimination Match for the ROH World Title. Lethal vs. Cole vs. Cabana vs. O'Reilly. Cabana is the first one eliminated and we're down to three. Cole & O'Reilly (realizing they've been in this situation before) decide to team up for a short period of time instead of fighting each other and end up ELIMINATING Lethal with one of their old double team moves. The champ is out and the crowd goes apeshit. Everyone's beating the guard rail banners, Kevin Kelly is yelling "we're guaranteed to have a NEW Ring of Honor World Champion tonight!" and the atmosphere is insane. Cole & O'Reilly the proceed to beat the piss out of each other before Kyle wins the World Title in a career defining moment. Postmatch, he goes to shake Cole's hand out of respect and Cole simply spits in his face and walks out.

How great does that sound!?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I gotta feeling we get this.

With the TV Tapings coming up soon, Cole of course shaves Lethal's head but of course before he did that they took out O'Reilly. I feel that's a way to write off Kyle for a little. Then we get Cole v. Lethal at DBD, Cole goes over.

Cole goes on a killer reign with BC at his side only for O'Reilly to make his return around Final Battle and Kyle gets his long awaited win.


----------



## Corey

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I gotta feeling we get this.
> 
> With the TV Tapings coming up soon, Cole of course shaves Lethal's head but of course before he did that they took out O'Reilly. I feel that's a way to write off Kyle for a little. Then we get Cole v. Lethal at DBD, Cole goes over.
> 
> Cole goes on a killer reign with BC at his side only for O'Reilly to make his return around Final Battle and Kyle gets his long awaited win.


I don't see how we get to that point so quickly though since Nigel said Cole would never get another ROH Title shot. Something has to happen where he's pressured into making the match or maybe Lethal requests it himself. Also the reports I read from the taping made it seem like they tried to take out O'Reilly but he still ended up having the match anyway (maybe as he's kayfabe hurt), so I don't think it was anything major (like Martini or something). We'll have to see how it came off on TV of course.


----------



## El Dandy

where the fuck is Bobby Dempsey when ROH needs him most :mj2


----------



## Corey

The emotions are coming this weekend. THANK YOU RODDY :flair


----------



## Even Flow

I was just thinking, when ROH comes over here later this year, if they can get Marty Scurll & Will Ospreay on the card, i'll be impressed. Even more so if they somehow stick around, because I don't think they're working for Gabe. PWG is really the big indy they both work for atm I think.

And with the departures of Roddy & Moose, they'd be 2 good additions to the roster. But I don't know if they live in the US and have working visa's.


----------



## Corey

What the fuck is this. Shibata vs... Silas Young?  Hopefully they move this "challenge" to the TV taping.








Even Flow said:


> I was just thinking, when ROH comes over here later this year, if they can get Marty Scurll & Will Ospreay on the card, i'll be impressed. Even more so if they somehow stick around, because I don't think they're working for Gabe. PWG is really the big indy they both work for atm I think.
> 
> And with the departures of Roddy & Moose, they'd be 2 good additions to the roster. But I don't know if they live in the US and have working visa's.


Scurll still works regularly for Gabe in EVOLVE (booked for this upcoming weekend's shows and for the ones over Summerslam weekend) but I have no idea if there's any real agreement or contract involved. I don't see any reason why they can't get on the cards in the UK though. Ospreay, Scurll, Bodom, Dunne, Haskins, maybe Andrews, etc.


----------



## Even Flow

ROH could do with a hot female backstage announcer.


----------



## Corey

Even Flow said:


> ROH could do with a hot female backstage announcer.


Should be having Mandy or Scarlett doing them. Ian is a snoozefest.


----------



## hgr423

Anyone see the latest TV ep yet? I'm curious to hear how Mark vs ACH was.


----------



## Corey

hgr423 said:


> Anyone see the latest TV ep yet? I'm curious to hear how Mark vs ACH was.


It was decent. They had some slip ups and botches that didn't look too good. Action was fine, but nothing special. The Fish Tank is where they peaked and Dijak vs. Kincaid on the same episode was actually more exciting and better overall.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

It's official 









And I wonder if Cole will wreck Colt before this match too










The headliner for this is "JAY LETHAL TO DEFEND HIS WORLD TITLE THIS SATURDAY DESPITE BEING HUMILIATED BY COLE & BUCKS"


----------



## Corey

For the love of christ, Shibata vs. Silas Young and Bobby Fish vs. Mark Briscoe are the first two matches you can book for a PPV? They've got a long way to go to convince me to spend my money... yet again.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I honestly think sometimes ROH doesn't know what they're doing.


----------



## The High King

Kincaid and Jindrak was actually a decent match
The Addiction against Silas and Bruiser also a good watch
Thought ACH would get the pin against M Brisco, but happy either way


----------



## USAUSA1

Corey said:


> For the love of christ, Shibata vs. Silas Young and Bobby Fish vs. Mark Briscoe are the first two matches you can book for a PPV? They've got a long way to go to convince me to spend my money... yet again.


What can they do?

I was thinking a Kyle O'Reilly title run. Bring over Will Ospreay,Rush,Dragon Lee,Volador Jr,and Flamita. Maybe add more outrageous gimmicks like Dalton Castle.


----------



## Corey

USAUSA1 said:


> What can they do?


Well, there's a lot of problems in the company right now. If you're gonna have Bobby Fish as your TV Champion, you need to have credible mid-card heels or at least _any_ credible heels to challenge him. Face vs. face matchups are only gonna get you so far when there's zero heat during the matches (see Fish vs. Castle). This match with Briscoe is gonna be just as bland and forgettable I imagine. Fish should be having programs with someone like Adam Page, Dijak, or I would even say Silas Young. Keep these face/face matchups on TV or house shows or something or get the belt on a heel.

Also, the first person you book against Shibata in what I believe is his U.S. debut and his debut in your company is... Silas Young? He's fresh off of a PPV loss to ACH and has obviously never been booked as a top guy in the company. This plays into my first paragraph as well. Why would I want to pay money to see this? How does Silas even stand a chance? The fact that they brought up a match that Silas won on the preshow before a PPV 5 months ago as a build to this is LOL worthy. 

And don't even get me started on the tag team title situation. Jesus fuck how many good teams do you need on one roster? Just pick one of the good ones and make them champions! At least ANX actually _have_ a gimmick right now.

But you know I love CMLL right now so bringing over Dragon Lee & Volador would be incredible. We'll see how Kamaitachi/Stuka goes in Philly.


----------



## Natecore

I'd push Beer City to the moon. Might be alone in those regards but he's still the most interesting wrestler booked by ROH. The same way DDP was against the nWo I'd put The Bruiser against the Bullet Club. Somebody has to completely refuse to be in the faction and BCB is that man.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Just finished Aftershock in Baltimore, an alright show.

*** 3/4 Last Man Standing match in ACH v. Silas Young
*** 1/2 match from Jay White (impressed by him) v. Lio Rush
*** 1/4 Main Event in Bullet Club v. Lethal/Cabana/Briscoe


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Spoiler: ROH Aftershock Philly














 @Corey check this out, ROH finally being smart


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/754488857408573440
JESUS Delirious is a horrible booker this guy who was a jobber in NJPW who they have a working relationship with comes in and a former RoH champ can't even pin a jobber from New Japan?

Delirous is really putting over New Japan too much and in general just being a shit booker I don't know what's wrong he was pretty good when he first started.


----------



## Even Flow

Lethal looks weird without the braids.

Nice to see Cole will get the next title shot :mark: and fully expect Cole to become a 2 time ROH World Champ.


----------



## USAUSA1

Voice of Wrestling or Joe seems to have a vendetta against roh that came out of nowhere. There's more to that story.


----------



## The High King

aftershock was decent


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Dijak vs Kincaid was awesome! :drose


----------



## Leon Knuckles

ACH should have won that match! :cry


----------



## hgr423

Leon Knuckles said:


> ACH should have won that match! :cry


ACH lost another big match!!! Where's Adam Page when you need him?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Does anyone care ?










I'm just waiting for that Cole/Lethal graphic at this point.


----------



## Corey

Well, at least they put Yujiro and Tanga Loa together so they can only stink up one match on the card. :lol


----------



## Even Flow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755560487635390464


----------



## DGenerationMC

Even Flow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755560487635390464


:yum:

A match with Cole, Castle or Corino will suffice.


----------



## Corey

Might as well have Silas Young make another MANLY challenge to him and make fun of Goldust or something. :lol

But for real, if they bring in Cody Rhodes for a one-off and have him face STEVE CORINO I'm gonna be so done with this company.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Looks like they're advertising Lethal as the Champ for Final Battle

:Out

Hopefully they're just playing up to the continuity.


----------



## Hencheman_21

Corey said:


> Might as well have Silas Young make another MANLY challenge to him and make fun of Goldust or something. :lol
> 
> But for real, if they bring in Cody Rhodes for a one-off and have him face STEVE CORINO I'm gonna be so done with this company.


Yea against Corino would not be interesting. Cody vs Mr Wrestling 3 could be good though. >


----------



## Even Flow

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Looks like they're advertising Lethal as the Champ for Final Battle
> 
> :Out
> 
> Hopefully they're just playing up to the continuity.


unkout


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755549137970487296
I mean it has to be continuity right @Even Flow ? I mean The Addiction CAN'T hold the titles till Final Battle :lol


----------



## Even Flow

I just wish The Young Bucks would get another run with the Tag Titles. And also Cole is champ by Final Battle. They could possibly do a screwy finish at DBD, Cole gets another rematch then at Final Battle and enters the new year as a 2 time ROH World Champ.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

If I'm looking at it from the Final Battle poster it looks like it's Jay Lethal v. Kyle O'Reilly for the World Title but that could be me looking into it too much (I hope)


----------



## Corey

From what I read on the last set of tapings, we may be in for a 3 way Ladder Match between Addiction, the Guns, and the Bucks at DBD. That's certainly a nice step if true.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*So according to PWTorch, Jay Lethal, Adam Cole, The Young Bucks, & reDRagon's contracts expire after Final Battle.*
http://www.pwtorch.com/site/2016/07...ster-look-like-final-battle-contracts-expire/

Also:


----------



## Even Flow

Cole's contract expires next year. Around April time. He confirmed it in a PWInsider elite interview I listened to, a month or so ago.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

If they do have a 3way ladder match at DBD, then ROH should definitely have a Bullet Club takeover with The Bucks winning the tag straps & Cole winning the World Title.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

:heyman3 contract is up it would be great if Sinclair broadcasting splashed the cash for him to replace Delirious.


----------



## Even Flow

I would love to see Heyman in ROH. But it would never happen.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756229743582806016


----------



## Hencheman_21

Bucks each on a different ladder...they superkick someone off one ladder and that person lands on another ladder... :mark: :woo


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

ShadowSucks92 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756229743582806016


That's beautiful tbh.


----------



## Corey

Shibata/O'Reilly would've been nice to see on PPV... :fpalm At least they're presenting something nice for people to come _back_ to Brooklyn a week after Summerslam to see.

UK folks:










_Friday November 18th - Liverpool Olympia 
Saturday November 19th - Leicester Community Sports Arena 
Sunday November 20th - Seymour Leisure Centre, London 

The first Ring of Honor stars scheduled to appear on the “Reach For The Sky” Tour include ROH World Champion Jay Lethal, the Briscoes, War Machine, “BULLET CLUB’s” Adam Cole and the Young Bucks with more to be announced soon. _

Liverpool Olympia is the same arena they had Unifed in. That's pretty cool.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I think Adam Cole dropping out of BOLA might be a huge indicator that he's winning the ROH World Title. As Champ he can't really take losses outside of ROH and he definitely wasn't winning BOLA again.


----------



## Corey

@LilOlMe tickets went on sale for Final Battle, which takes place in the Hammerstein Ballroom and has the ROH debut of Cody Rhodes. You goin?



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I think Adam Cole dropping out of BOLA might be a huge indicator that he's winning the ROH World Title. As Champ he can't really take losses outside of ROH


You might be on to somethin there... :hmm:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Yeah just food for thought bro. This looks cool


----------



## LaMelo

That match should deliver!


----------



## The High King

http://whatculture.com/wwe/jay-lethal-to-defend-roh-world-title-at-njpw-g1-climax-finals


----------



## Corey

^^^ Yeah, that's probably something we should've put in this thread.  Lethal getting his last defense in before losing it to Cole.

Lethal/O'Reilly tonight on TV! Bout time we got there.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

All Adam Cole and BC tonight, they absolutely wrecked O'Reilly, Lethal/O'Reilly was really good too. I thought this was the episode where Cole shaves Lethal but I guess that'll be next week.


----------



## Corey

Here it is Marky! Man Lethal looks so weird. :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> Here it is Marky! Man Lethal looks so weird. :lol












:clap :clap :clap :clap :clap

:tucky :tucky :tucky


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Holy sh*t


----------



## Even Flow

(Y)


----------



## Corey

@LilOlMe bought tickets to go to Field of Honor again. Between that match and Shibata/O'Reilly that's some money well spent! I'm still really curious to see how well they do attendance wise a week after Summerslam and still think they should've done it the Friday before instead, but oh well. We'll see.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Nice ! This is probably the first real PPV Promo where it wasn't all Lethal as well.


----------



## Corey

Field of Honor gettin stacked! And I definitely think this is sticking because Mark Briscoe isn't winning the TV Title.


----------



## Corey

Well we're not getting that ladder match I referred to, but we are getting this and I think it'll suffice:


----------



## The High King

ROH can go and get fucked.
one week its jay lethal with the title and no hair, the following week lo and behold he has hair and in a title match, gee I wonder if he will win.
When ROH cannot even organize the weekly show to keep in order how do they expect people to tune in and want to follow anything


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

The High King said:


> ROH can go and get fucked.
> one week its jay lethal with the title and no hair, the following week lo and behold he has hair and in a title match, gee I wonder if he will win.
> When ROH cannot even organize the weekly show to keep in order how do they expect people to tune in and want to follow anything


Since you brought it up, I wanna ask you and everyone who has been following ROH this past year; how do you rate Lethal's reign and when did he turned face (it seems like it from the promo that MarkWhipwreck shared) ?


----------



## The High King

I think his reign has been great, solid matches from what I have seen.
Has had matches with Jay Brisco, Jindrak, Cabana in recent months, even travelled to the uk for a match with noam dor and is due to defend in japan soon.
Turned face a good while back


----------



## Even Flow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758278556774305792
Pretty interesting response from Cody.


----------



## Corey

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Since you brought it up, I wanna ask you and everyone who has been following ROH this past year; how do you rate Lethal's reign and when did he turned face (it seems like it from the promo that MarkWhipwreck shared) ?


Lethal's reign has been great. He's had plenty of quality matches with Styles, O'Reilly, Dijak, Strong, Fish, etc. and brought a great presence to the title. I think to this point his reign has hit the end of the road and it's time for him to lose it. I'd say the initial face turn probably happened a couple months ago when Dijak took out Truth Martini and that whole program started.


----------



## Corey

This Field of Honor card is looking legitimately fantastic. First time ever that the IWGP Intercontinental Title will be defended in ROH.
@The High King you don't think this is actually Mark Jindrak, do you? :lol


----------



## The High King

ha meant dijak not jindrak lol


----------



## Hencheman_21

Dijak, Jindrak, Cracker Jack


----------



## The High King

Hencheman_21 said:


> Dijak, Jindrak, Cracker Jack


ryback?


----------



## Hencheman_21

The High King said:


> ryback?


Oh snap....back


----------



## hgr423

what was in those envelopes nana gave dijak and ferrera? did we ever find out?


----------



## Corey

hgr423 said:


> what was in those envelopes nana gave dijak and ferrera? did we ever find out?


I think at one point Nana addressed it and just said it was none of our business. I thought we might get a New Embassy or something, but nothing came of it. My guess would be money.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

You guys see the new avi ? Prepping for the 19th :lol :lol #TwoTimeChampBAYBAY


----------



## Corey

So ACH, that guy that never wins anything in this company, is sent over to NOAH to team up with Ishimori in the Jr. Tag League... and they win the whole damn thing! :lol

THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE


----------



## hgr423

i heard no buzz about the Noah jr tag tournament as it was taking place ... anyone know how the matches were?


----------



## Corey

hgr423 said:


> i heard no buzz about the Noah jr tag tournament as it was taking place ... anyone know how the matches were?


It was a short tournament, there was only 6 teams in it and it took place on 4 different days I believe. I think the July 16th show is the only one that's been made available online. I'll pretty much only be watching the final when it comes out (for ACH of course).


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

GREAT (haven't said that in awhile) episode from ROH this week. 

Dijak/Moose has a fun match, where again Moose did the job as he's in TNA now. Why did these guys not feud before Moose left, they have solid chemistry.

Bullet Club v. Briscoes/Lethal was a fun match but it was after the match that sold the episode. Adam Cole showed why he's the best heel in the business, shaving Lethal bald. Came across really well onscreen and Cole said he'll make the title his. PUMPED FOR DBD even more.


----------



## DomoDaDude

Are the Motor City Machine Guns still together? I've stopped following ROH the past 2 months due to horrible booking but when I was watching MCMG felt like jobbers instead of a the team that should've rejuvenated the tag division.


----------



## Corey

DomoDaDude said:


> Are the Motor City Machine Guns still together? I've stopped following ROH the past 2 months due to horrible booking but when I was watching MCMG felt like jobbers instead of a the team that should've rejuvenated the tag division.


They are. Recently lost to The Addiction on PPV.


----------



## Even Flow

The Addiction shouldn't be Tag Champs.

Would prefer either MCMG or The Young Bucks.


----------



## Corey

EDIT: Survival of the Fittest takes place November 3rd and 4th in Arlington & San Antonio, Texas. 

New TV Champ??


----------



## Even Flow

I think Fish will retain.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Good...........good.


----------



## Even Flow

So it looks like The Bucks are going after The Addicition and the Tag Titles, good.

ROH has announced that Dragon Lee will be making his ROH debut @ All Star Extravaganza VII.


----------



## Corey

Even Flow said:


> ROH has announced that Dragon Lee will be making his ROH debut @ All Star Extravaganza VII.


:mark: Fuck yes, gimme Dragon Lee vs. Kamaitachi in an ROH ring.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Loving the inetensity from Page, I actually don't mind them feuding again and having a match at DBD. Their match on TV last year was awesome, I think Page should go over this time though.

and that Superkick was filthy.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

DBD looking like it could turn out to be a really good show


----------



## Corey

DIJAK for the win please, whether Fish or Shibata is the champ. Dijak vs. Shibata sounds borderline fucking awesome.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

I have no idea what's happening in ROH right now. I need to catch up!


----------



## LaMelo

Leon Knuckles said:


> I have no idea what's happening in ROH right now. I need to catch up!


Why have you been slipping? :quite


----------



## Leon Knuckles

CAMVP said:


> Why have you been slipping? :quite


Too busy being PWA World Champion. :Cocky


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Leon Knuckles said:


> I have no idea what's happening in ROH right now. I need to catch up!


You're missing some of the best ROH World Title build in awhile.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Another really good episode from ROH tonight, the Philly crowd was really hot (although I think some of the noise was phoned)

- Jay White looked impressive in his TV debut and the crowd loved him

- Bobby Fish and Mark Briscoe had an entertaining segment, Bobby killed it on the mic. In fact the way he cut the promo made me think he could drop the title at DBD.

- Colt Cabana v. Jay Lethal for the title was GREAT, the crowd was hot for both guys. They all got their stchik in, it just worked really well with the crowd. *** 1/2

- Lethal begging Nigel to make Adam Cole the #1 contender was great, Cole cut an awesome promo on Lethal. The crowd really wanted this match, they started chanting for Cole as soon as Lethal mentioned him to Nigel. Can't wait.


----------



## Corey

Marky when does your show air? Mine doesn't air here until 1 AM. Are you down south in Virginia or something?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> Marky when does your show air? Mine doesn't air here until 1 AM. Are you down south in Virginia or something?


It airs at 10 on Saturdays and 12 on Sundays. I'm in mid-southern on the peninsula.


----------



## Even Flow

ROH has started to announce the first talents for the UK tour in November. So far mentioned is:

The Young Bucks
The Briscoes
Jay Lethal
Dalton Castle


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Another reason I think Cole is winning is Nigel didn't wanna give Cole the title shot at DBD so why in the hell would he give him another one 8 days later at Field Of Honor :lol



Even Flow said:


> ROH has started to announce the first talents for the UK tour in November. So far mentioned is:
> 
> The Young Bucks
> The Briscoes
> Jay Lethal
> Dalton Castle


Cole will be there too


----------



## Hencheman_21

I am disappointed at Nigel. He announced the title match and got it wrong. He said it was Jay Lethal vs. Adam Cole. Not true. It is Jay Lethal vs. Adam Cole....BAAAAABY!!!!


----------



## Corey

The way ROH has been booking lately, it would be hilarious if Lethal retained at DBD and then Cole won the title at Field of Honor. :lol


----------



## im better than you

Bald headed lethal is no buys

Get the belt off that jabroni quick, ugh, he hasnt been bald since special k, when he was a jobber


----------



## Alright_Mate

Will Ospreay confirmed for the Reach For The Sky tour, thankfully he isn't scheduled for Leicester.

:rusevyes


----------



## Even Flow

Good addition.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

GREAT DBD PROMO !!!






Can't wait for the contract signing ! BAYBAY !!


----------



## Even Flow

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> GREAT DBD PROMO !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for the contract signing ! BAYBAY !!


Don't put the watch?v= when you post youtube vids, as it won't work 

Cole best win the title at DBD or i'll be pissed.


----------



## Vårmakos

im better than you said:


> Bald headed lethal is no buys
> 
> Get the belt off that jabroni quick, ugh, he hasnt been bald since special k, when he was a jobber


What was the decision behind Lethal getting his head shave? Was he going bald?


----------



## Even Flow

Vårmakos said:


> What was the decision behind Lethal getting his head shave? Was he going bald?


No he wasn't going bald.

Just part of the angle to get Cole more over in time for Death Before Dishonor.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I could see The Briscoes winning it all.

EDIT -










And Adam Cole got an interview with Rolling Stone and stated Tanahashi as his NJPW dream match.


----------



## DGenerationMC

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> And Adam Cole got an interview with Rolling Stone and stated Tanahashi as his NJPW dream match.


We didn't get Lethal-Nakamura, so this could make up for it.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

DGenerationMC said:


> We didn't get Lethal-Nakamura, so this could make up for it.


We got Cole/Nakamura


----------



## Even Flow

I just want to see Cole debut in NJPW already.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Even Flow said:


> I just want to see Cole debut in NJPW already.


With the way Lethal has been defending the title in NJPW, I think that's what Cole's role will be in NJPW.


----------



## DGenerationMC

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> We got Cole/Nakamura


And there's still a chance for Lethal-Tanahashi :drose


----------



## Corey

I'm sure through all of these defenses, The Addiction will _somehow_ still come out as champs and none of us will understand why.


----------



## NastyYaffa

^ ROH just put this up on their YouTube channel. If you haven't seen it, you gotta change that. One of the greatest matches EVER.


----------



## Even Flow

> Will Ospreay has a deal on the table from Ring of Honor to work for the company regularly when he is not on New Japan tours. He debuts in November and could be in as a regular after the New Year.


.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

He could be a good addition to the youth of ROH, as long as he stays healthy.


----------



## USAUSA1

What a steal from roh considering everyone wants him.


----------



## Even Flow

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> He could be a good addition to the youth of ROH, as long as he stays healthy.





USAUSA1 said:


> What a steal from roh considering everyone wants him.


Agreed.


----------



## Corey

I think overexposure has really diminished my view of Will Ospreay. I honestly don't get excited to see his name anymore because he's EVERYWHERE and I've started to sour on his work. Same goes for Sabre Jr.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Another cool matchup for Field of Honor 










I think DBD & FOH could turn out to be two of the best wrestling shows of the year not just in ROH.


----------



## LaMelo

Ospreay will use this opportunity to springboard into the WWE next.


----------



## Corey

ICYMI, Lethal had a _really_ good ROH Title defense over in the UK. Great performance from him.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

3 really good epsiodes of ROH TV in a row, this Cole/Lethal build has been masterful. Cole's gotta get the win at DBD.

- Lio Rush v. Donavan Dijak was awesome, these two are really good while still growing. Also, Lio Rush won I know this would make @Leon Knuckles happy.

- Young Bucks v. RPG Vice was great as well, really into the match.

- The Cole/Lethal contract signing was intense Cole being the prick heel telling Lethal it wasn't personal it's just about the title while Lethal said the complete opposite. Lethal even tried to cut Cole's hair but The Bucks saved Cole.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

:trips5 :trips5 :trips5 :trips5 I'm ready.


----------



## Hencheman_21

I am thinking Jay will have to say good bye to the belt but Cole will have to say good bye to his long locks....BABY


----------



## Corey

Yeah I was actually thinking they should make it a Title vs. Hair match and just let them go wild with no rules.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I gotta feeling the finish will involve the scissors.

Lethal pulls them out and he tries to cut Cole's hair like at the contract signing but Todd gets the scissors away from Lethal, Cole hits The Last Shot and wins.


----------



## Natecore

As long as it all ends with O'Reilly standing as champ in December I can stomach a transitional reign from Cole.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AuE9eCWUv3w

Looks like we'll be getting Adam Cole v. Michael Elgin at All Star Extravaganza. I was hoping for a fresher matchup, but I know the match will be great considering their chemistry and the role these two are on rn.






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TboWTwHmtOU

An actual intense mid-card feud ? I love it, Page has been pretty good since joining BC.


----------



## Even Flow

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AuE9eCWUv3w
> 
> Looks like we'll be getting Adam Cole v. Michael Elgin at All Star Extravaganza. I was hoping for a fresher matchup, but I know the match will be great considering their chemistry and the role these two are on rn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TboWTwHmtOU
> 
> An actual intense mid-card feud ? I love it, Page has been pretty good since joining BC.


You did the yt links right, so you don't need to post the actual link too 

Hopefully Cole wins the IC title from Elgin at some point.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I know this won't happen but someone on YouTube brought this up as a thought:

What if Truth Martini returned at DBD and turned on Lethal to help Cole win the title ? @Corey , @Even Flow , @DGenerationMC :hmm:


----------



## Corey

That would be pretty incredible and a good swerve, just like when Cole turned on O'Reilly at ASG last year to my surprise.

Is Martini actually under contract at all or working backstage? I thought this might have been a way to write him off initially.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I have no idea honestly, I would think he's under contract.


----------



## Even Flow

I would like to think Truth is still under contract, because I believe they use some of his students from time to time.

Truth's been gone now for way to long, since he was written out to have his neck surgery. It would be good to see him return at DBD, cost Lethal the title and then explain he let the HoT down in his absence.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I like it.


----------



## DGenerationMC

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> What if Truth Martini returned at DBD and turned on Lethal to help Cole win the title ? @Corey , @Even Flow , @DGenerationMC :hmm:


I'd be fine with never seeing Truth Martini ever again, if that answers your question.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Next world champ, Baybay.


----------



## Even Flow

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I like it.


Candice in ROH? :sodone

Also 2 days until there's a new ROH World Champ, BAYBAY!!!


----------



## Corey

So ROH announced all the info for next year's Supercard of Honor and tickets are now on sale. It's only one show this time so they'll hopefully stack the hell out of it. No clue if it'll be a PPV or TV taping at all but it seems doubtful. Has a cool logo though. Hoping they bring in some CMLL talent and put them in a match together like they used to do with the Dragon Gate guys.










SUPERCARD OF HONOR XI
SATURDAY, APRIL 1ST, 2017
THE LAKELAND CENTER
6:00PM BELL TIME

Isn't this right in your backyard @Hencheman_21? Talk about getting lucky.


----------



## Hencheman_21

Corey said:


> So ROH announced all the info for next year's Supercard of Honor and tickets are now on sale. It's only one show this time so they'll hopefully stack the hell out of it. No clue if it'll be a PPV or TV taping at all but it seems doubtful. Has a cool logo though. Hoping they bring in some CMLL talent and put them in a match together like they used to do with the Dragon Gate guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUPERCARD OF HONOR XI
> SATURDAY, APRIL 1ST, 2017
> THE LAKELAND CENTER
> 6:00PM BELL TIME
> 
> Isn't this right in your backyard @Hencheman_21? Talk about getting lucky.


Hell yea it is!!!! :grin2: This is awesome. I still need to get my ticket for the show in October. First row is sold out for it so no rush plus not sure if this girl I know will be able to go so kind of waiting on that. But will have to go to this show for sure. I have not been to a PPV level show for ROH. Been to ones for WWE and TNA. Thanks for the heads up. (Y)


----------



## Corey

Shit I just saw this from the article too:



> “Supercard of Honor XI” will present exclusive stars from ROH as well as many stars from around the globe. Fans will see wrestling’s best from New Japan Pro Wrestling (NJPW), Mexico’s CMLL and the United Kingdom.


Damn! You could have something crazy like Shibata, Ospreay, and Dragon Lee all on the same card.


----------



## Even Flow

If it's going to be 1 show, then i'd go do a 4 hr show. But then again, most people would miss the HOF ceremony if they wanted to go, since SCOH XI has a bell time of 6pm.


----------



## Corey

September 17th in Lockport NY, the Honor Rumble returns. The winner gets a future ROH World Title shot. They're not giving out the participants right now but the main event is Briscoes vs. Cabana & Castle so idk if they're involved or not.

Assuming that Cole wins the belt tomorrow night (which I imagine we all think is gonna happen), if I had to pick a logical winner I'd go with Hanson or Jay White. Seems like they're giving White a nice push while he's in the states so I could see him getting a pop for the underdog win and looking good in defeat against Cole down the line. Hanson makes sense because of his size and he'd be a good challenger for Cole.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766386213540421632
That destiny tho :zayn3


----------



## Corey

I really don't know what's gonna happen in the next 48 hours with the TV Title. I'm nearly 100% sure that Fish is beating Briscoe tomorrow, but my gut tells me that _somehow_ Shibata won't walk away with the belt at the TV Taping (maybe EVIL costs him the match?). I mean, it would be pretty fucking awesome if Shibata won and they ran a double angle where he's defending the NEVER Title against all the NOAH guys and doing the same for the TV Title against ROH guys. Pretty much defending the New Japan prestige all at the same time. Shibata has already put over Zack Sabre Jr. in the UK with his belt on the line so it wouldn't quite be _as_ surprising if Fish goes over.

Shibata/O'Reilly at Field of Honor would be even bigger with the TV Title at stake and they can still run Fish/EVIL without the belt.

I'M SO CONFLICTED. :lol


----------



## Corey

Predictions, fellas? Mine are in red.










*ROH WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP*
ADAM COLE vs JAY LETHAL (c)

*ROH WORLD TELEVISION CHAMPIONSHIP*
MARK BRISCOE vs BOBBY FISH (c)

*TRIPLE THREAT - ROH WORLD TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSHIP*
TETSUYA NAITO & EVIL vs MICHAEL ELGIN & HIROSHI TANAHASHI vs THE ADDICTION (CHRISTOPHER DANIELS & FRANKIE KAZARIAN) (c)

IWGP Heavyweight Champion “RAINMAKER” KAZUCHIKA OKADA vs DALTON CASTLE W/ THE BOYS

“PRO WRESTLING’s LAST REAL MAN” SILAS YOUNG vs KAYSUYORI SHIBATA

CHAOS (ROCKY ROMERO/BERETTA/TORU YANO) vs BULLET CLUB (YUJIRO/TAMA TONGA/TANGA LOA)

*GRUDGE MATCH*
JAY BRISCOE vs HANGMAN PAGE

*ROH WORLD TV TITLE #1 CONTENDER'S 4 CORNER SURVIVAL*
LIO RUSH vs JAY WHITE vs DONOVAN DIJAK vs KAMAITACHI​


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cole (BAY BAY)
Fish
Addiction 
Okada 
Shibata
CHAOS
Page
Dijak (about time he gets some traction)


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Adam Cole 
Bobby Fish
The Addiction 
Kazuchika Okada
Katsuyori Shibata 
Bullet Club
Jay Briscoe 
Donovan Dijak


----------



## Corey

Seems like there's a pretty wide consensus around here. :lol


----------



## Even Flow

Cole
Fish
Addiction
Okada
Shibata
Bullet Club
Briscoe 
White


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Jay Lethal v. Adam Cole 1on1 hasn't happened since All Star Extravaganza 2013 before both hit their primes in ROH, I legit think the match will be one of the best of the year.


----------



## Corey

Sucks that ROH charges so much for their PPVs. I understand why they have to do it, but I just don't have that extra money right now. Hope the streams stay strong tonight. 

Looking forward to these matches in order of importance: Cole/Lethal, Briscoe/Page, and the 4-way. Rest of the show is just... there. Still can't believe Shibata's first opponent in an ROH ring is Silas Young, but it'll be cool to see him at least. Maybe Okada/Castle turns into something great, who knows.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*ROH Death Before Dishonor*

Getting ready for this ppv. Good looking card from top to bottom. 

But somebody help me out with something... what is the big deal with Adam Cole? He's so-so in the ring, but he's dweeb who looks like my wife could kick his ass. Yeah he's annoying as fuck, but he looks puny even next to the two stringbeans known as the young bucks. I'm not getting it. Hopefully Lethal kicks his head through his asshole to make enduring all his bullshit worthwhile. 

As for the rest of the card, I'm just looking forward to some heavy-duty ROH insanity.


----------



## Even Flow

I'll be downloading the show tomorrow if it's up on XWT.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

They got a newer ROH World Title since it seems the previous one Lethal had dulled, the new one almost looks like a replica it's so shiny :lol


----------



## Corey

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> They got a newer ROH World Title since it seems the previous one Lethal had dulled, the new one almost looks like a replica it's so shiny :lol


Glad I'm not the only one who noticed that and thank god they did. 

EDIT: Damn, Dijak getting some HEAT


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Dijak & Lio's themes :trips9


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Hopefully Las Vegas will get amped tonight because they were pretty dead at the 14th anniversary besides the BC 6 man.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Good opener albeit short, Dijak is the next TV Champ :clap


----------



## Corey

DIJAK! Fuck that match was pretty awesome. *** 3/4

Marky you're reading my thoughts with the crowd reaction man.

Shibata time!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

SHIBATA TIME !!!

EDIT: Beat me to the same words Corey :lol


----------



## Corey

The MAN is here! Gonna kick the fuck out of Silas.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Really liking this match.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Silas was screwed that was a 3 :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Sh*t Silas did a hell of a job hanging with Shibata, really good match.


----------



## Corey

Wow. I give Silas credit because that was a great performance from him and he actually had that match won (damn what a nearfall!). Shibata won a bit too easily but that was that some god shit right there. *** 1/4


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Ayy its the BC guys that nobody cares about


----------



## Corey

If you have anything you need to get done while this PPV is on, I would say now is the time to do it. :lol


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Who won the number 1 contender match? I missed it.


----------



## Corey

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Who won the number 1 contender match? I missed it.


Dijak! Was an awesome, fast paced opener.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Caprice sounds like Otunga it's now made me hate him.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I've never seen a match based around a turnbuckle pad, not the steel beneath but the pad.

Jeez Tama completely botched that :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Jay Brisoce looks like he got bigger.


----------



## Corey

Nice segway into the next match here. Anything goes? Didn't know that was a stip. Nice!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Page has definitely gotten better from an overall perspective since joining BC.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

I defiantly think that should of finished the match.


----------



## Corey

THIS IS AWESOME :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Thank God Page didn't break his knee there.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

A right of passage should never be through a table again.

EDIT - HANGMAN ADAM FRIGGIN PAGE

**** 1/4 match


----------



## Corey

Wow guys, how fucking great was that? Man that took me back to the old ROH days. Definitely getting a YES vote. :lol

HUGE win for Page!


----------



## Vårmakos

PAGE :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Corey

And somehow... Okada/Castle has to follow that! Got their work cut out.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I think what really put that match into the great zone for me was the masterful storytelling.

In their TV match in 2015, Jay put Page through the table Page kicks out and then another Jay driller finishes the match. This time around Page puts Jay through the table, Jay kicks out and then another ROP ends the match :clap


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Good placement of this match to keep the crowd hot, ROH use to screw this up A LOT.


----------



## Vårmakos

Okada's offense in this match looks weak, like he doesn't want to hurt Castle.


----------



## Corey

Ok that was a pretty sweet sequence right there. :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

This show is on a roll.

I feel like the tag & TV title matches will disappoint though :lol


----------



## Corey

Man, even THAT match overdelivered! Was fun all the way through and had some really nice sequences. *** 1/4

They keep this pace up and Cole/Lethal delivers and we could be watching the best ROH PPV that they've offered since switching to the live national format.

@MarkyWhipwreck swear to god all of our thoughts are identical tonight. :lol Briscoe/Fish will likely be forgettable.Save​


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

@Coreythat match shockingly delivered kinda like Okada/Moose from the 14th anniversary.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Ah time for the battle of the two less popular tag team members.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> Man, even THAT match overdelivered! Was fun all the way through and had some really nice sequences. *** 1/4
> 
> They keep this pace up and Cole/Lethal delivers and we could be watching the best ROH PPV that they've offered since switching to the live national format.
> 
> @MarkyWhipwreck swear to god all of our thoughts are identical tonight. :lol Briscoe/Fish will likely be forgettable.Save​


We got that VA Telepathy today :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Not gonna lie I kinda do want chicken to win the TV Title here :lol


----------



## Corey

I'm getting signs of a Bobby Fish heel turn here. Anyone else?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

He's been pretty heelish since winning the title tbh. That would be the 2nd heel turn of a TV Champ this year :lol


----------



## Corey

Well once again... overdelivered! Not a classic or anything but a very solidly worked match. Best I've personally thought Fish has looked since winning the belt and Mark looked good in defeat. *** 1/4

Scratch that heel turn comment. Save​


----------



## Corey

I really don't give any shits at all about the Addiction. Please god just get the belts off of them asap. Just not here though because neither of these other teams are full time.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I know the ROH fans aren't gonna give a d*mn about Mike Elgin when he challenges Cole for the title at ASE this year.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I know I'm in the minority here but I love The Addiction even though their reign has been lackluster :lol


----------



## Corey

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I know the ROH fans aren't gonna give a d*mn about Mike Elgin when he challenges Cole for the title at ASE this year.


Elgin should only be challenging for the belt in either Toronto or Japan imo. Any other place, yeah.. he's not getting many supporters. 

EDIT: Elgin getting some cheers but Taven callin em out for it.Save​


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> Elgin should only be challenging for the belt in either Toronto or Japan imo. Any other place, yeah.. he's not getting many supporters.


Well ASE is in Massachusetts so yeah his supporters are out the window :lmao


----------



## Corey

Elgin/Naito all but confirmed.


----------



## Corey

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Well ASE is in Massachusetts so yeah his supporters are out the window :lmao


... maybe we're wrong here. :lol
Save​


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Seeing how this match is going I think it should've been

- Tag Titles

- TV Title

- World Title


----------



## Vårmakos

KAMA IN LOS?


----------



## Corey

Why am I even surprised at this point? That was ANOTHER good match! What a creative finish too. *** 1/2

Elgin looked really awesome in this which is smart if he really is the next challenger for the World Title.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I'll be back when this match is over brothers haha, gotta focus on this.


----------



## Corey

IT'S TIME! :mark:

Haven't been this hyped for an ROH Title match since Lethal/Styles at Final Battle. God please don't screw this up with some shitty booking. :lol


----------



## Vårmakos

COOOOOLEEEE


----------



## Corey

Some of the antics annoyed me a bit, but Cole had a GREAT strategy in that match and it ended up working like a charm. Even Nigel was marking out. :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

FINALLY TWO TIME CHAMP BAYBAY 

AMAZING MATCH WITH AWESOME STORY TELLING 

**** 3/4


----------



## Corey

O'REILLY! O'REILLY! O'REILLY! :woo


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Oh fuck me. They just totally ruined a great show by putting the strap on that little stringy armed fucking dweeb. This is the puke who beats Lethal clean? What fucking bullshit. When did ROH start hiring WWE creative flunkies for bookers. Fuck me.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

And enough of the fucking spitting. All goddamn night. I might have to rethink my sentiments about ROH.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Alright, let's see if ROH can actually get O'Reilly audibly cheered over Cole this time. If not :trips7

Would rather see Cody get the shot at FB to be honest, giving O'Reilly more time to get people on his side over BC. It's gonna be tough.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The Cleaner said:


> Oh fuck me. They just totally ruined a great show by putting the strap on that little stringy armed fucking dweeb. This is the puke who beats Lethal clean? What fucking bullshit. When did ROH start hiring WWE creative flunkies for bookers. Fuck me.


:lmao :lmao :lmao 

Please explain how that was bad booking ? :hmm: :hmm: Or maybe it was just Adam Cole hate :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Call em Cole2times !


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766846760882872325


----------



## Corey

Both Briscoe/Page and Cole/Lethal fall in the **** - **** 1/4 range for me and that's a pretty damn good indicator on how the show went. This was even better than last year's Final Battle though because literally EVERYTHING was good and/or watchable. Honestly one of the best shows I've seen all year top to bottom from any promotion. Kudos ROH. :clap

I actually kinda feel bad for not paying for it because here they actually deserved my money. Not my fault I guess that they went on a slump with their PPV quality. 

Hopefully they continue this quality for the rest of the year.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

@Corey watcha got ? EDIT - Nvm brother I see haha

Donovan Dijak v. Lio Rush v. Jay White v. Kaimatachi - *** 1/2

Katsuoyori Shibata v. Silas Young - *** 1/4

Chaos v. Bullet Club - * 3/4

Adam Page v. Jay Briscoe - **** 1/4

Kazuchika Okada v. Dalton Castle - *** 1/4

Bobby Fish v. Mark Briscoe - *** 

The Addiction v. Naito & Evil v. Tanahashi & Elgin - *** 1/2

Adam Cole v. Jay Lethal - **** 3/4 (Probably am going overboard but I loved the match)


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Please explain how that was bad booking ? :hmm: :hmm: Or maybe it was just Adam Cole hate :lol


#1, there's no way I can suspend disbelief enough that that little sack of shit goes over the reigning champion clean. 

#2, where's the fucking payoff? The vanilla midgets running roughshod over the rest of the locker room, embarrassing and getting the better of Lethal for months, and then he goes over clean? 

Not to mention the whole premise of this match being made in the first place -- if it was all about revenge, then why put the title up after it being declared that the little fuck would never get another title shot? It reeks of WWE bullshit story lines. 

And yeah, a lot of Adam Cole hate. He does absolutely nothing for me. People bitch and moan about Cena no-selling -- what the fuck do you call that? He takes five suicide dives then bounces back like he just took a hit of speed. Yeah, that's some psychology. He's quickly earning Stephanie McMahon go-away heat if this is what they call a deserving champion, which is the only way anybody should win a title clean. It's bullshit unless you're one of those bullet club t-shirt-wearing fanboys. 

And now we get to watch O'Reilly chase him around fruitlessly for a fucking year or so in between unending annoying as fuck promos. Yeah, not looking forward to more of this crap.


----------



## Corey

The Cleaner said:


> #1, there's no way I can suspend disbelief enough that that little sack of shit goes over the reigning champion clean.
> 
> #2, where's the fucking payoff? The vanilla midgets running roughshod over the rest of the locker room, embarrassing and getting the better of Lethal for months, and then he goes over clean?
> 
> Not to mention the whole premise of this match being made in the first place -- if it was all about revenge, then why put the title up after it being declared that the little fuck would never get another title shot? It reeks of WWE bullshit story lines.
> 
> And yeah, a lot of Adam Cole hate. He does absolutely nothing for me. People bitch and moan about Cena no-selling -- what the fuck do you call that? He takes five suicide dives then bounces back like he just took a hit of speed. Yeah, that's some psychology. He's quickly earning Stephanie McMahon go-away heat if this is what they call a deserving champion, which is the only way anybody should win a title clean. It's bullshit unless you're one of those bullet club t-shirt-wearing fanboys.
> 
> And now we get to watch O'Reilly chase him around fruitlessly for a fucking year or so in between unending annoying as fuck promos. Yeah, not looking forward to more of this crap.


Bruh, just calm down a little bit. The belt was put at stake because Lethal BEGGED Nigel to put it on the line and Cole egged it on. He wasn't gonna be able to call himself the best if he didn't beat Cole and he was out for revenge after they took his hair. It was a match that absolutely NEEDED to happen.

This really isn't that big of a deal. It wasn't rushed at all and is a welcomed breath of fresh air. Lethal has been champion for 14 months and for half of it was a double champion with the TV Title. His time was up.

Also don't forget that Cole used a low blow a good way through the match after pushing Sinclair down. It wasn't totally clean.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The Cleaner said:


> *#1, there's no way I can suspend disbelief enough that that little sack of shit goes over the reigning champion clean.
> 
> #2, where's the fucking payoff? The vanilla midgets running roughshod over the rest of the locker room, embarrassing and getting the better of Lethal for months, and then he goes over clean? *
> 
> Not to mention the whole premise of this match being made in the first place --* if it was all about revenge, then why put the title up after it being declared that the little fuck would never get another title shot? It reeks of WWE bullshit story lines. *
> 
> And yeah, a lot of Adam Cole hate. He does absolutely nothing for me. People bitch and moan about Cena no-selling -- what the fuck do you call that? *He takes five suicide dives then bounces back like he just took a hit of speed. Yeah, that's some psychology. He's quickly earning Stephanie McMahon go-away heat if this is what they call a deserving champion*, which is the only way anybody should win a title clean. *It's bullshit unless you're one of those bullet club t-shirt-wearing fanboys. *
> 
> And now we get to watch O'Reilly chase him around fruitlessly for a fucking year or so in between unending annoying as fuck promos. Yeah, not looking forward to more of this crap.


I'm gonna go in order of me bolding what you said.

1.) Cole used a lowblow a healthy portion into the match, it also took 5 of Cole's finishers to put away Lethal not 1, 2, 3 but FIVE so relax.

2.) The payoff ? So you would just like to kill the momentum of the hottest heel in ROH ? :hmm: Lethal's time was very much up.

3.) The reason Cole did everything he did was FOR THE ROH Title. Lethal said himself the only way to get revenge is by beating him FOR WHAT HE WANTS. The only way that match was gonna happen was for the title. C'mon now :lol

4.) He did ? Cause I remember him moving out the way on the 6th and taking a healthy amount of time to get them both up.

5.)And go away heat ? by who ? You & 5 other ppl on this site ? Did you hear the pop when he won the title ? Did you notice the crowd was split 50/50 where's the go away heat ? 

6.) Yeah alot of this is Adam Cole hate :lol

EDIT - Also as for Adam Cole's size, the man just had pneumonia and lost 15-20 lbs so relax.


----------



## DGenerationMC

In a perfect world, Adam Cole would be the first ever 2-time ROH World Champion.


----------



## Natecore

DGenerationMC said:


> In a perfect world, Adam Cole would be the first ever 2-time ROH World Champion.


Your vision of a perfect world is really shitty.

Dream bigger.


----------



## Corey

PPV is getting universal praise around the interwebs! roud

http://wrestlingwithwords.com/ring-of-honor-death-before-dishonor-xiv-review-a-return-to-form/
http://www.pwtorch.com/site/2016/08...honor-ppv-results-caldwells-live-reportfinal/
http://www.pwponderings.com/2016/08/19/roh-081916-death-before-dishonor-xiv-ppv-live-results/

Should be one from 411Mania soon too. If only Cody Rhodes wasn't wrestling some skinny British kid on the other side of the country tonight, more eyes would be on this...

EDIT: Here's the one from 411Mania. Csonka loved it too! http://411mania.com/wrestling/csonkas-roh-death-before-dishonor-ppv-review-8-19-16/


----------



## DGenerationMC

Natecore said:


> Your vision of a perfect world is really shitty.
> 
> Dream bigger.


Ok, how about a perfect ROH Universe? 

Yeah, that sounds way better :vince5


----------



## MillionDollarChamp

Lethal had an amazing run as champ


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

A lot of **** 1/2 + ratings I'm seeing for Cole/Lethal, that match truly was a classic.


----------



## Even Flow

2 TIME CHAMP, BAYBAY!!!! :mark:


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

ADAM COLE BAY BAY


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

The Cleaner said:


> #1, there's no way I can suspend disbelief enough that that little sack of shit goes over the reigning champion clean.
> 
> #2, where's the fucking payoff? The vanilla midgets running roughshod over the rest of the locker room, embarrassing and getting the better of Lethal for months, and then he goes over clean?
> 
> Not to mention the whole premise of this match being made in the first place -- if it was all about revenge, then why put the title up after it being declared that the little fuck would never get another title shot? It reeks of WWE bullshit story lines.
> 
> And yeah, a lot of Adam Cole hate. He does absolutely nothing for me. People bitch and moan about Cena no-selling -- what the fuck do you call that? He takes five suicide dives then bounces back like he just took a hit of speed. Yeah, that's some psychology. He's quickly earning Stephanie McMahon go-away heat if this is what they call a deserving champion, which is the only way anybody should win a title clean. It's bullshit unless you're one of those bullet club t-shirt-wearing fanboys.
> 
> And now we get to watch O'Reilly chase him around fruitlessly for a fucking year or so in between unending annoying as fuck promos. Yeah, not looking forward to more of this crap.


I'm not really going to argue because I don't care, but you complain about selling yet promote Kenny Omega who does awkward twitch movements from literally everything and oversells like a geek. It's hypocritical for you to complain about selling.


----------



## NakNak

I want to like Adam Cole, or being entertained with him, he has great mic skills, he sells his character very well, he nails the little details...but when he's on the ring, something's off with this guy

I loved Cole/O'Reilly at Final Battle...then again, I like Kyle (and honestly, I think he is the better of the 2)
I love Jay Lethal, I wish he could go to WWE, he deserves it.

But Adam fucking Cole...if you like him, fine, but he's not for me. Boring match with Lethal until the last few minutes (and they were spotty as hell)

If this is the best Adam Cole can bring to the table...I guess he is not my thing

Looking foward to being able to watch Hangman/Briscoe, Fish/Mark & BadInfluence/Ingobernables/UnbreakableAce


----------



## cablegeddon

Cole comes off as a kid who plays wrestler 
Lethal is so over the top (just like Briscoe was as the champ F roh creative)


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

NakNak said:


> I want to like Adam Cole, or being entertained with him, he has great mic skills, he sells his character very well, he nails the little details...but when he's on the ring, something's off with this guy
> 
> I loved Cole/O'Reilly at Final Battle...then again, I like Kyle (and honestly, I think he is the better of the 2)
> I love Jay Lethal, I wish he could go to WWE, he deserves it.
> 
> But Adam fucking Cole...if you like him, fine, but he's not for me. Boring match with Lethal until the last few minutes (and they were spotty as hell)
> 
> If this is the best Adam Cole can bring to the table...I guess he is not my thing
> 
> Looking foward to being able to watch Hangman/Briscoe, Fish/Mark & BadInfluence/Ingobernables/UnbreakableAce


Maybe he's just not your taste in the ring ? :draper2

Cole/Lethal was far from boring and has been getting universal praise as one of the best matches of the year. Cole is a great wrestler, there's nothing "off" about him in the ring.


----------



## DGenerationMC

NakNak said:


> I want to like Adam Cole, or being entertained with him, he has great mic skills, he sells his character very well, he nails the little details...but when he's on the ring, something's off with this guy
> 
> But Adam fucking Cole...if you like him, fine, but he's not for me. Boring match with Lethal until the last few minutes (and they were spotty as hell)
> 
> If this is the best Adam Cole can bring to the table...I guess he is not my thing


Sometimes I feel the same about Cole's ROH stuff since I enjoy him much more in PWG. He just seems more fluid and not as boxed-in when he's down in Reseda. If haven't seen Adam Cole in PWG, I suggest you check some out and see if your opinion changes.


----------



## NakNak

DGenerationMC said:


> Sometimes I feel the same about Cole's ROH stuff since I enjoy him much more in PWG. He just seems more fluid and not as boxed-in when he's down in Reseda. If haven't seen Adam Cole in PWG, I suggest you check some out and see if your opinion changes.


Maybe that's it. For example: I hate Michael Elgin on ROH, but I love him on NJPW :lol :lol :lol

Can you tell me some matches from PWG of Cole to watch?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

NakNak said:


> Maybe that's it. For example: I hate Michael Elgin on ROH, but I love him on NJPW :lol :lol :lol
> 
> Can you tell me some matches from PWG of Cole to watch?


Check your visitor messages, got his best stuff over there for you.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Japanese Puroresu said:


> I'm not really going to argue because I don't care, but you complain about selling yet promote Kenny Omega who does awkward twitch movements from literally everything and oversells like a geek. It's hypocritical for you to complain about selling.


Omega brings a LOT more to the table than Cole. No comparison between the two whatsoever. What you call awkward twitch movements I call details that are fitting of his wacko character. Cole's selling was just one of my complaints, and I only brought it up as it relates to the bitching people have recently been doing about Cena's supposed no-selling. 



NakNak said:


> I want to like Adam Cole, or being entertained with him, he has great mic skills, he sells his character very well, he nails the little details...but when he's on the ring, something's off with this guy
> 
> I loved Cole/O'Reilly at Final Battle...then again, I like Kyle (and honestly, I think he is the better of the 2)
> I love Jay Lethal, I wish he could go to WWE, he deserves it.
> 
> But Adam fucking Cole...if you like him, fine, but he's not for me. Boring match with Lethal until the last few minutes (and they were spotty as hell)
> 
> If this is the best Adam Cole can bring to the table...I guess he is not my thing
> 
> Looking foward to being able to watch Hangman/Briscoe, Fish/Mark & BadInfluence/Ingobernables/UnbreakableAce


Well, you put it much more civilly than I did, but pretty much share my sentiments. He just doesn't do it for me. He's good on the mic (good, not extraordinary), but doesn't have the look or the ring work to match how he's booked, particularly against the guy who's been a pretty dominating champion for over a year. Simply put, I don't think he's the most deserving guy to get the rub of beating Lethal. In my most humble opinion, of course. YMMV. 



cablegeddon said:


> Cole comes off as a kid who plays wrestler


Nailed it. The cute little boy bun doesn't help, either.


----------



## DGenerationMC

NakNak said:


> Maybe that's it. Can you tell me some matches from PWG of Cole to watch?


Sure, bud. I'll make sure to put them in order since the list is kinda long with descriptions.

*BOLA 2012* - El Generico on Night 1; Eddie Edwards, Sami Callihan and Michael Elgin on Night 2 (basically came out of nowhere and established himself as a legit singles star in PWG)

*Mystery Vortex 2012* - Kevin Steen in Guerrilla Warfare (took on PWG's biggest star in his signature match, proving Adam Cole is more than a pretty face)

*All Star Weekend 9 Night 2* - Drake Younger (Despite Younger going through a brutal match the night before, a classic story of gutsy babyface versus dastardly heel for the PWG Title)

*Is Your Body Ready?* - Sami Callihan in a 60 Minute Iron Man Match (Callihan's last match before going to WWE and my favorite Iron Man/overall PWG match of all time)

*Mystery Vortex 2014* - Candice LeRae (Change of scenery here but Cole looked like he belonged against the queen of intergender wrestling)

*Sold Our Souls For Rock 'n' Roll* - Kyle O'Reilly in a KO or Submission Match (O'Reilly finally beats Cole and becomes champion; did a better job at proving O'Reilly can be the top babyface than ROH has in my opinion)

*BOLA 2014 Night 1* - w/ The Young Bucks vs. Kenny Omega, Chuck Taylor & Zack Sabre Jr. (Crazy 6-man tag that reminded me of the Attitude Era)

*Black Cole Sun* - Cedric Alexander (Made me give a shit about Cedric for the first time ever)

*Prince* - Dalton Castle (A different feel than their ROH match and better in my opinion)


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

The Cleaner said:


> Omega brings a LOT more to the table than Cole. No comparison between the two whatsoever. What you call awkward twitch movements I call details that are fitting of his wacko character. Cole's selling was just one of my complaints, and I only brought it up as it relates to the bitching people have recently been doing about Cena's supposed no-selling.


I know, there is no comparison. Cole is just better bay bay!



all I gotta say is Adam Cole has been a world champ everywhere he's gone. Adam Cole is the truth of independent wrestling. While Kenny Omega was making lame jokes in DDT Cole was in the best feuds of the day and winning championships. Kenny Omega taunts with a gun but I'm straight shooting when I say Adam Cole is the future of Pro Wrestling











(I am literally just having fun, like I said I am not interested in a debate because I think both are talented)


----------



## LaMelo

It is all about Adam Cole!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

NEW CHAMP BAY BAY










I'm working all weekend so I skipped the show and just watched the main event. I don't like doing that but needs must. I'll watch the rest on tuesday along with evolve.


----------



## Corey

Has anyone found results from last night's tapings online anywhere?


----------



## Even Flow

Corey said:


> Has anyone found results from last night's tapings online anywhere?


Nope.


----------



## Hencheman_21

CAMVP said:


> It is all about Adam Cole!* BABY!!!!*
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fixed :ghost


----------



## Corey

They finally put a recap video up on Facebook from the TV tapings. Cole vs. Elgin is official for All Star Extravaganza @MarkyWhipwreck


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> They finally put a recap video up on Facebook from the TV tapings. Cole vs. Elgin is official for All Star Extravaganza @MarkyWhipwreck


Thanks for the info bro bro (Y) can't say I'm all that excited for the program but the match is gonna be :tucky especially with the quality these two have been putting out this year.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

MARTY SCRULL IS MAKING HIS ROH DEBUT AT REACH FOR THE SKY !!


----------



## DGenerationMC

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> MARTY SCRULL IS MAKING HIS ROH DEBUT AT REACH FOR THE SKY !!


:trips8


----------



## Even Flow

Awesome news.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Updated Field of Honor main event picture.










Lethal looks so salty in this :lol


----------



## Groovemachine

Scurll debuting is fantastic news. Really happy for the guy.


----------



## BehindYou

The Villain may be enough to get me watching RoH again.


----------



## dezpool

Yes! Marty Scrull in ROH sounds awesome, that guy always seems to deliver.


----------



## Corey

That Scurll video was pretty awesome. I had no idea what the hell was going on. :lol

Really interested to see who takes the pin in that main event. Lethal getting beat again? Tanahashi!? No way it's Naito. Can't wait to see the show.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> That Scurll video was pretty awesome. I had no idea what the hell was going on. :lol
> 
> Really interested to see who takes the pin in that main event. Lethal getting beat again? Tanahashi!? No way it's Naito. Can't wait to see the show.


I guess it's gotta be Lethal, maybe some f*ckery will take place.

Cole ate the pin at FOH 2014 right after Elgin won the title.


----------



## hgr423

They took the title off of Lethal just when i was starting to like him. He's got good face charisma. I'm glad they booked Cole vs Lethal relatively clean. Earlier this year the constant outside interference turned me off of ROH (along with Roderick Strong's departure) but I'm ready to give them another shot. 

I know Sydal, ACH, and the Bucks were in Japan during this show but why was War Machine MIA? Also why didn't O'Reilly have a match?

Thanks.


----------



## Corey

hgr423 said:


> They took the title off of Lethal just when i was starting to like him. He's got food face charisma. I'm glad they booked Cole vs Lethal relatively clean. Earlier this year the constant outside interference turned me off of ROH (along with Roderick Strong's departure) but I'm ready to give them another shot.
> 
> I know Sydal, ACH, and the Bucks were in Japan during this show but why was War Machine MIA? Also why didn't O'Reilly have a match?
> 
> Thanks.


I think they kayfabed an O'Reilly injury after BC beat him down on the show a few weeks ago, which they probably hoped would make the ending a bigger moment. Unsure about War Machine. Not enough room on the card for them I guess. They worked the TV tapings though.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

@Corey what do you think are the odds Cole gets a run with the Jr heavyweight championship in Japan?


----------



## Corey

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> @Corey what do you think are the odds Cole gets a run with the Jr heavyweight championship in Japan?


I would't rule it out looking at the people he's competing against (Ospreay, Sydal, Ricochet, and of course teaming with the Bucks) but I don't think it would be anytime too soon. I think BUSHI is winning the belt and likely keeping it to WK but who knows. Not sure if I see him winning the belt if he's ROH Champion either. Seems like a strange combination.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Nice to ROH is starting to bring in guests not affiliated with NJPW.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Marty Scurll in ROH :mark:


----------



## Vårmakos

Give Scurll the belt immediately.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Cole is a GOD on the mic :zayn3


----------



## cablegeddon

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Cole is a GOD on the mic :zayn3


I hate it. It's same 80s style, over the top crap that Briscoe did when had the belt, the same crap Lethal did when he had the belt. This is 2016. Whoever is the producer at ROH needs to wake up.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

cablegeddon said:


> I hate it. It's same 80s style, over the top crap that Briscoe did when had the belt, the same crap Lethal did when he had the belt. This is 2016. Whoever is the producer at ROH needs to wake up.


Three of the best if not the three best non WWE promo guys ? :heyman6


----------



## cablegeddon

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Three of the best if not the three best non WWE promo guys ? :heyman6


absolutely not. james storm, kurt angle and ec3
dr wagner, damien sandow, could probably find a few good promos in LU as well.

ROH = stuck in the 80s


----------



## DGenerationMC

ROH still in the 80s?


----------



## Leon Knuckles

I just finished DBD. It was way better than BITW.

Hangman Page going over Jay Briscoe was awesome.

Jay Lethal. :mj2

ADAM COLE BAYBAY! :flip


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

cablegeddon said:


> absolutely not. james storm, kurt angle and ec3
> dr wagner, damien sandow, could probably find a few good promos in LU as well.
> 
> ROH = stuck in the 80s


Ok sleep:sleep


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Leon Knuckles said:


> I just finished DBD. It was way better than BITW.
> 
> Hangman Page going over Jay Briscoe was awesome.
> 
> Jay Lethal. :mj2
> 
> ADAM COLE BAYBAY! :flip


You got ratings fam?

I gave Cole/Lethal **** 3/4 & Page/Briscoe **** 1/4

Whatchu got ?


----------



## Leon Knuckles

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> A lot of **** 1/2 + ratings I'm seeing for Cole/Lethal, that match truly was a classic.


I enjoyed Briscoe vs Page more than the main event.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> You got ratings fam?
> 
> I gave Cole/Lethal **** 3/4 & Page/Briscoe **** 1/4
> 
> Whatchu got ?


I don't know about ratings. This is gonna sound weird, but even though Cole/Lethal was a better wrestling match, Page/Briscoe was more enjoyable for me to watch.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Leon Knuckles said:


> I don't know about ratings. This is gonna sound weird, but even though Cole/Lethal was a better wrestling match, Page/Briscoe was more enjoyable for me to watch.


Completely understandable. Page/Briscoe was an awesome slugfest while Cole/Lethal was some of the best storytelling all year. Just different strokes :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

ROH looks like they're hitting a hot streak tbh. The build to Lethal/Cole was amazing and the whole Death Before Dishonor PPV delivered big time ! Now, Field of Honor is this Saturday and that card looks like it could be even better than Death Before Dishonor !


----------



## Leon Knuckles

I give both matches ****1/4. :dance


----------



## Corey

Check out Kamaitachi vs. Stuka Jr. from this past weekend's episode. Maybe because it just felt different had a fresh face, but I really liked it. The crowd reacted really well to Stuka and it was more than just an exhibition match. *** 1/2

Jay Briscoe vs. Jay White wasn't bad either. Pace was a little slow but the crowd got into it... and then we got a time limit draw. They're _really_ protecting White by the looks of it.

Punisher Martinez looks to be aligned with Whitmer & Sullivan.

I need to go back to a couple weeks ago and see Lethal vs. Cabana. I didn't really care about it at the time because the issue was clearly between Lethal & Cole, but for some reason now that the belt has changed hands I'm inclined to watch it. :lol


----------



## MillionDollarChamp

I can't wait for the villain to make his debut


----------



## Corey

Checked out Lethal/Cabana from TV three weeks ago. Yeah that was awesome and I'm mad I skimmed it originally. Great sprint with a hot ass Philly crowd and some very believable near falls. I _really_ loved that sudden Lethal Injection outta nowhere because it's just something he never does. He always shouts it out and sets it up so that really got me. Great stuff. *** 3/4

Also enjoyed Dijak vs. Lio Rush from two weeks ago quite a bit. They really made the dynamic work with Rush pretty much only fighting when Dijak was on his knees or Lio's above him. Did think they went into overkill mode with the nearfalls which bothered me, but it still had some really cool shit. *** 1/4

Young Bucks vs. The Addiction for the Tag Titles on this weekend's episode. The match that I thought should've been on PPV idk how many damn times by now.  We know who wins obviously but I'm hoping it's a good match at least before we get into the stuff from Vegas.


----------



## BethRollins

I had to cancel my ringside membership because of the poor video quality. Going to watch it now using the Fite app


----------



## Hencheman_21

I got my tickets for the ROH house/possible TV taping in October and for Supercard of honor XI in April. Sadly I dragged my feet too much for October AND I forgot to sign up for ringside membership to get the presale code so I did not get 1st row for either event. Have to settle for 2nd row. Still gonna be some damn good times. Can't wait.


----------



## Corey

Surprising result from Field of Honor:



Spoiler: Result



* Kyle O’Reilly forced Katsuyori Shibata to tap with an armbreaker.



:wow

Also interested to hear what the attendance was without Summerslam weekend attached to it.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> Surprising result from Field of Honor:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Result
> 
> 
> 
> * Kyle O’Reilly forced Katsuyori Shibata to tap with an armbreaker.
> 
> 
> 
> :wow
> 
> Also interested to hear what the attendance was without Summerslam weekend attached to it.


I heard he didn't tap but the ref called it.


----------



## hgr423

where did you hear that?


----------



## Natecore

Matt Taven is so awesome on color commentary. The best since Daniel Bryan. Better than Graves. Better than Mr. Wrestling 3 (except when he's yelling about Superkicks).

And Dalton Castle vs Caprice Coleman in their trios match was the best thing I've ever seen in prowrestling.


----------



## Corey

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I heard he didn't tap but the ref called it.


Well that would be kinda shitty if so. @LilOlMe can let us know sometime.


----------



## Hencheman_21

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I heard he didn't tap but the ref called it.


Was Vince ringside? >


----------



## Corey

ROH said the Field of Honor results contained some ROH TV spoilers, so that at least confirms that _something_ from the show makes TV, which is good to hear.

The Atlanta show is looking really fun & diverse. @Saintpat are you still on this forum?

1st Fall - Pinfall Only. 2nd Fall - Submission Only. 3rd Fall - 30 Minute Ironman Match.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

ROH must really love that Lethal/Cabana matchup :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

ROH has a new title coming tomorrow


----------



## Corey

Championship(s)...? Trios Titles confirmed!

Addiction & Kamaitachi
Dalton Castle & The Boys
The Cabinet
MCMG & Jay White
Cole & The Young Bucks
Taven's New Kingdom
Sydal, ACH, & Lio Rush
Lethal & The Briscoes...!?

:mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The Bullet Club for trios champs :zayn3


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

It'll probably end up being the Women's Title though, so the women can get on TV.


----------



## Corey

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> It'll probably end up being the Women's Title though, so the women can get on TV.


I'm legit thinking it's trios titles. Kelly said championships and then smiled like he accidentally slipped on calling the belts plural. Plus they've taken the time to build trios up as real threats and stables (Cabinet, Addiction & Kamaitachi, Bullet Club). 

But who knows, I could be reading into this way too much.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

ROH now has a working relationship with CMLL.


----------



## Even Flow

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> ROH now has a working relationship with CMLL.


That's weeks old lol. Pretty sure ROH mentioned it on their site like a few weeks back.

As for the new title, PWInsider says it won't be a Women's title.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Even Flow said:


> That's weeks old lol. Pretty sure ROH mentioned it on their site like a few weeks back.
> 
> As for the new title, PWInsider says it won't be a Women's title.


Oh I just saw ROH Tweet about it like it was new :lol


----------



## Even Flow

Probably hyping it some more.


----------



## Asuka842

I'd be disappointed if it wasn't a women's title, because that would make the most sense imo.

The other possibility that occurred to me is some kind of title related to their working relationships with NJPW and CMLL. Don't know what they'd call it though.


----------



## Natecore

Dont like the idea of tag and trios championships. Pretty sure I hate the idea of a Women's title even more. Not until they build that division up from the trash heap it's in now. I don't think I've watched a decent women's match out of ROH.


----------



## Natecore

Corey said:


> ROH said the Field of Honor results contained some ROH TV spoilers, so that at least confirms that _something_ from the show makes TV, which is good to hear.
> 
> The Atlanta show is looking really fun & diverse. @Saintpat are you still on this forum?
> 
> 1st Fall - Pinfall Only. 2nd Fall - Submission Only. 3rd Fall - 30 Minute Ironman Match.


Most importantly no Adam Cole! :mark: 

Well, that also means no Briscoes, Bucks, Elgin, ACH or Sydal. 

Damn.

I've never seen Cabana wrestle live so I'll get my fill that night.


----------



## Corey

Natecore said:


> Most importantly no Adam Cole! :mark:
> 
> Well, that also means no Briscoes, Bucks, Elgin, ACH or Sydal.
> 
> Damn.
> 
> I've never seen Cabana wrestle live so I'll get my fill that night.


Cole, Briscoes, Elgin, and Sydal will be all be in New Japan that week. Traded them off for Liger it seems.


----------



## Even Flow

So the ROH announcement about a new title is out, and it's going to be Six Man Tag Team Titles.



> Six-man tag team matches have been a highlight of Ring of Honor events for years, and now competitors in those bouts will have something to fight for other than pride and the winner’s share of the purse.
> 
> The inaugural ROH World Six-Man Tag Team Champions will be crowned in an eight-team tournament that begins at the end of September. This will be the first time in six years that ROH has created a new title.
> 
> Teams expected to compete in the tournament include: Bullet Club, The Cabinet (Rhett Titus, Kenny King and Caprice Coleman) and the current World Tag Team Champions The Addiction (Christopher Daniels and Frankie Kazarian) and Kamaitachi.
> 
> Six-man matches are a staple of Lucha Libre (where they are referred as trios matches), and with ROH’s recent partnership with Mexico’s CMLL promotion, the timing couldn’t be better for ROH to introduce a six-man tag title.
> 
> New Japan Pro-Wrestling, also a partner of ROH, introduced the NEVER Openweight 6-Man Tag Team Championship this past January with a tournament that was won by The Briscoes and Toru Yano.
> 
> ROH’s new championship will mark the first time a major U.S.-based promotion has had a six-man tag team title in nearly 30 years.
> 
> Roy McClarity, Pat O'Connor & Yukon Eric were the first NWA 6-Man Champions crowned over 60 years ago. In the ‘80s, the NWA created a six-man tag title that was held by the likes of Dusty Rhodes and The Road Warriors, and in World Class Championship Wrestling, the legendary feud between The Freebirds and The Von Erichs often revolved around that promotion’s six-man tag title.
> 
> The tournament gets underway at All Star Extravaganza weekend in Lowell, MA on Sept. 30th and Oct. 1st, and continues on Oct. 29th in Baltimore.
> 
> Get your tickets for these events by clicking HERE.
> The finals will take place at Final Battle on Dec. 2nd at The Manhattan Center’s Hammerstein Ballroom.
> 
> Check back with ROHWrestling.com for updates on this historic tournament.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

> *ROH TO INTRODUCE WORLD SIX-MAN TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSHIP*
> _Tournament begins at All Star Extravaganza 8 Live on Pay Per View_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Six-man tag team matches have been a highlight of Ring of Honor events for years, and now competitors in those bouts will have something to fight for other than pride and the winner’s share of the purse.
> 
> The inaugural ROH World Six-Man Tag Team Champions will be crowned in an eight-team tournament that begins at the end of September. This will be the first time in six years that ROH has created a new title.
> 
> Teams expected to compete in the tournament include: Bullet Club, The Cabinet (Rhett Titus, Kenny King and Caprice Coleman) and the current World Tag Team Champions The Addiction (Christopher Daniels and Frankie Kazarian) and Kamaitachi.
> 
> Six-man matches are a staple of Lucha Libre (where they are referred as trios matches), and with ROH’s recent partnership with Mexico’s CMLL promotion, the timing couldn’t be better for ROH to introduce a six-man tag title.
> 
> New Japan Pro-Wrestling, also a partner of ROH, introduced the NEVER Openweight 6-Man Tag Team Championship this past January with a tournament that was won by The Briscoes and Toru Yano.
> 
> ROH’s new championship will mark the first time a major U.S.-based promotion has had a six-man tag team title in nearly 30 years.
> 
> Roy McClarity, Pat O'Connor & Yukon Eric were the first NWA 6-Man Champions crowned over 60 years ago. In the ‘80s, the NWA created a six-man tag title that was held by the likes of Dusty Rhodes and The Road Warriors, and in World Class Championship Wrestling, the legendary feud between The Freebirds and The Von Erichs often revolved around that promotion’s six-man tag title.
> 
> The tournament gets underway at All Star Extravaganza weekend in Lowell, MA on Sept. 30th and Oct. 1st, and continues on Oct. 29th in Baltimore.


Could be good, not 100% sure about it and how it'll effect the tag division.

EDIT - @Even Flow literally just beat me to it :lol :lol

And here's the ASE Poster










Cole & Naito :mark:


----------



## Leon Knuckles

LU did it first.


----------



## Stetho

Yeah, sucking even more on NJPW's dick, exactly what ROH needed...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

When does the Field of Honor VOD drop ?


----------



## Hencheman_21

Wait so the tournament starts over back to back days....then finishes up FOUR weeks later? Now that is crazy. Guess I wont see the new champs when ROH is here Oct 22.


----------



## Corey

Called it! Way to tag me, guys.  I love it personally because their tag division is so deep and it'll give them more ways to utilize them because the fucking Addiction can't let go of the Tag Titles. Plus they always run 6-mans so this just gives them more meaning.

Naito, KUSHIDA, and Dragon Lee on the same show! :mark: Why are we getting Yano again? 



Stetho said:


> Yeah, sucking even more on NJPW's dick, exactly what ROH needed...


Really dude? So what was New Japan's excuse when they introduced theirs? Sucking on all of Lucha Libre's dick? C'mon now.



Hencheman_21 said:


> Wait so the tournament starts over back to back days....then finishes up FOUR weeks later? Now that is crazy. Guess I wont see the new champs when ROH is here Oct 22.


Yeah the time frame is really long for it, but they're going the route of having it all be televised because the 10/29 show in Baltimore is a TV taping. Cabinet for the first champs!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770812767934840832
The Perfect 10 knows what he's talking about.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> Called it! Way to tag me, guys.


My bad bro :lol you did call it (Y)


----------



## Stetho

Corey said:


> Really dude? So what was New Japan's excuse when they introduced theirs? Sucking on all of Lucha Libre's dick? C'mon now.


The NJPW introduction of a trios belt was already stupid imo. But it's not just that, it's an overall feeling. I mean, partnerships are great, but at some point ROH should be itself and work on its own image.


----------



## Corey

The main event is official. If we can get Dragon Lee vs. Kamaitachi on this show then I'll be over it.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Tanahashi is a big fan of Dalton Castle :mark:


----------



## LilOlMe

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Tanahashi is a big fan of Dalton Castle :mark:


GOAT recognizes GOAT.

Dragon Lee vs. Kamaitachi would be sick, but doesn't it look like Kamaitachi is gonna be in that trios thingie? 

That would be a waste of him, IMO.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

It seems news of Marty Scurrl "Coming Soon" to ROH (as shown in 8/22 video on Youtube) has gone by the wayside, or at least I have not seen it mentioned on here. I am wondering if he is going to just be doing the upcoming England shows, or if he will be doing dates in the states as well.


----------



## Hencheman_21

Corey said:


> Yeah the time frame is really long for it, but they're going the route of having it all be televised because the 10/29 show in Baltimore is a TV taping. Cabinet for the first champs!


Well the taping reason makes sense but sucks they are going so far between tapings. Also means the show here will be just a house show and not a TV taping. The main thing is I hope no one involved in the finals, and maybe semifinals, on 10/29 do not get hurt in the 4 weeks leading up to that show.


----------



## Hencheman_21

Stetho said:


> The NJPW introduction of a trios belt was already stupid imo. But it's not just that, it's an overall feeling. I mean, partnerships are great, but at some point ROH should be itself and work on its own image.


I agree with ROH relying to much on NJPW. Said that awhile ago. They have gone to using NJPW guys once in a while as a special event to having them around almost all the time. To me it feels like NJPW is using ROH to get a foothold in the states. Now if ROH's plan is to merge with them down the road it makes sense but I would prefer ROH stay separate.


----------



## Krokro

The one match I really wanted Lethal to win, and he loses. Adam Cole deserved it though, but it just feels so stagnant to put the title on another heel after such a lengthy reign.

I stopped watching RoH TV, because it's... pointless. But I mean, whatever.

Even though I know RoH isn't merging with NJPW, and NJPW is just using RoH for states recognition, I'd be okay with NJPW merging and saving RoH lol.


----------



## LilOlMe

From Meltzer:


> As of right now, the 9/30 PPV show has Adam Cole vs. Michael Elgin for the ROH title, Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian vs. Young Bucks vs. Briscoes in a ladder match for the tag title, Bobby Fish vs. Donovan Dijak for the TV title, Lethal vs. Tetsuya Naito, Dragon Lee vs. Kamaitachi plus the first match in the trios tournament.



Truth Martini is gone, btw. They told him he's no longer needed since Lethal is a face.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

That card looks freaking stacked :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Natecore

Addiction vs Bucks vs Briscoes Ladder Match!!!!!!!

Holy hell! That match will be one beautiful gigantic no selling cluster fuck!

Can't wait!

They signed Lio Rush vs Jonathan Gresham for Atlanta's house show. Couldn't be happier!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

It's pretty cool how this Cole/Elgin match has come full circle

* Border Wars - The Rise of the 2012 stars

* Death Before Dishonor 2013 - The finals of the World Title Tournament

*









The first Televised ROH PPV

* Now present day with them both hot into their primes


----------



## amhlilhaus

Corey said:


> Championship(s)...? Trios Titles confirmed!
> 
> Addiction & Kamaitachi
> Dalton Castle & The Boys
> The Cabinet
> MCMG & Jay White
> Cole & The Young Bucks
> Taven's New Kingdom
> Sydal, ACH, & Lio Rush
> Lethal & The Briscoes...!?


I hope so. I love 6 man tags, theyre exciting all action affairs.

For the life of me, i have no idea why wwe hasnt introduced a 6 man title, it would give focus to all their 6 man tag matches.


----------



## amhlilhaus

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Tanahashi is a big fan of Dalton Castle


Dalton castle: tanahashi approved

That is all.

Dalton, please stay away from wwe, looks like you got options!


----------



## Corey

FINALLY. The 4 day wait of having no internet or cable is OVER! :mark:

God damn this All Star Extravaganza PPV is looking fantastic. I knew that ladder match was comin! And Lethal/Naito!? Holy hell. Dijak for next TV Champ! I'm most definitely paying money for this one. What a card.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I can't lie, even though it's clear Kyle O'Reilly is being groomed to take the ROH title off of Adam Cole at Final Battle I would much prefer to see Adam Cole v. Cody Rhodes for the title in the Main Event. Of course Cody would lose but imo it's a more appealing matchup plus it'll help PPV numbers more.


----------



## Even Flow

Here's hoping one of the Bucks (or someone from Bullet Club) costs O'Reilly the title at Final Battle, if he gets the shot.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Good episode of ROH this week..

- Adam Cole w/ BC came out to a good reception, cut a good promo about him & his 2nd reign only to be interrupted by Jay Lethal(who also came out to a good reception) saying this is far from over (possible rematch in the future) and he said as Cole has the BC he has friends too in Naito & Evil.

- Caprice Coleman v. Dalton Castle was fun, I think Caprice Coleman is pretty underrated in terms of entertainment. His inring is dwindled as he's gotten older but he was good in this match especially with an impressive vertical rana. Dalton killed him with a huge bangarang

- Every week I see Dijak I like him more & more. [user]Corey[/user] probably had some effect on that and Dijak's theme :dance

- The Briscoes v. Lio Rush & Jay White was really good, heck of a tag match where everyone looked good. I know we've all said it but man ROH is extremely high on Jay White like I gotta think Delirious is in love with him, he's probably a future ROH World Champion with the booking is going with him.

Next week we get Lethal, Naito & Evil v. Cole, Page & Yujiro + Shibata v. Fish :mark::mark:

Also am I the only one who thinks Bobby Fish has been the more impressive member of RedDragon as of late


----------



## Corey

Yeah my show started like 20 minutes late last night so I fell asleep before the main event but I'm liking the build they're giving us for ASE. Dijak getting some nice momentum going in for his title match, the Lethal/Naito stuff coming next week, and 3 way Ladder match is a big deal. Wonder if we'll see The Cabinet vs. Castle & The Boys in the first round of the tournament?

Next week's show looks monstrous. Can't miss.


----------



## Corey

The Briscoes are bringing in Yano to be their partner in the 6-man tag title tournament, which explains why he's being booked again.  And they will certainly not win this I hope.


----------



## Corey

Speaking of which, peep the continuity behind this match:










Hope the young guys pull the upset.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Field of Honor VOD is up :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773278661948665856


----------



## Corey

Wow, I never knew how much I wanted a Dijak & Barrett tag team til right now. :mark:

Actually, what if the new Kingdom was Taven, Bennett, Dijak, and Nana? I WANT IT

EDIT: LADDER WAR 6! :mark: This PPV is so stacked.


----------



## Corey

Team CMLL competing in the 6 Man Tag Title Tournament! Ultimo Guerrero, Rey Hechicero, & Okumura. Pretty random team but it's still pretty cool. No dates announced for them yet.


----------



## Even Flow

Nice pic of Nana & Barrett there. I'd mark if he worked for ROH.

Also ROH is done with PCW (Preston City Wrestling)



PWInsider said:


> With Ring of Honor running a tour of the United Kingdom this November under the "Reach For The Sky" banner, British promotion Preston City Wrestling announced on 9/5 that they were severing their three-year relationship with the company.
> 
> In the statement, PCW noted that they had contacted ROH on 8/21 and had not received a response to a number of issues they had raised with the promotion, including that ROH was running Liverpool the same night as PCW and that the ROH Liverpool event was also going to hurt the draw for PCW events the following weekend that were booked 40 minutes away, that PCW regulars were placed on "standby" for events and never brought to the United States and that PCW's Cruiserweight championship (held at the time by Adam Cole) was never defended within ROH, which PCW claims ROH promised would happen.
> 
> PCW then announced that planned events with ROH had been canceled and that the promotion would instead partner with Combat Zone Wrestling, Westside Xtreme Wrestling and Beyond Wrestling for a major Cruiserweight tournament.
> 
> PWInsider.com contacted ROH for comment on the situation yesterday and this afternoon, received the following statement:
> 
> ROH STATEMENT ON PCW
> 
> We have had the pleasure of working with PCW for the past few years, as they have brought several ROH wrestlers over for PCW events. In order to help PCW with promotion of their events, we allowed PCW to use the ROH logo and we were very happy with the work we did together.
> 
> Over the past few years, ROH has also been working toward producing our own tour of the UK, as the demand for our product has grown. It has been nearly a decade since we last produced a ROH-promoted tour and 2016 was the right time.
> 
> At the same time, ROH’s global presence has grown, thanks to working relationships with NJPW and most recently CMLL, while simultaneously growing our touring and television base domestically in the US.
> 
> We understand PCW felt slighted with our plans to promote our own tour and never did we plan to conflict with any of their dates. But with our schedule as currently constructed, only a few dates were available and unfortunately, there was a conflict.
> 
> When discussed, PCW and ROH agreed to not work together on a 2016 series of shows but the door was always open for the future.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

No more PCW Crusierweight Championship for Adam Cole :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> No more PCW Crusierweight Championship for Adam Cole :lol


It has to have been a year since Cole last defended the damn thing.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

DGenerationMC said:


> It has to have been a year since Cole last defended the damn thing.


He hasn't defended it since the weekend he won it :lol

I can see why ROH didn't have him defend it though as he was being prepped for a World Title.


----------



## amhlilhaus

DGenerationMC said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773278661948665856


Im in on that one


----------



## Even Flow

Havok :mark:


----------



## HOJO

Along with NJPW(goes over) and CMLL, ROH has a partnership with SEAdLINNNG, which is Nanae Takahashi's vanity fed with Yoshiko and Natsuki Taiyo(who doesn't wrestle). 

They're bringing Veda Scoot over to Japan to ruin their card. She teams with Aoi Kizuki vs Sareee and Hamada on 9/28 in Korakuen


----------



## Corey

Dragon Lee vs. Kamaitachi official for the PPV! :mark:










And this is a World Title defense for Cole in Japan now, ICYMI.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I don't really like Osperay in the ring he does way to much but I'm sure Cole can get him to work a better style match.


----------



## Corey

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I don't really like Osperay in the ring he does way to much but I'm sure Cole can get him to work a better style match.


Eh, I'm not so sure about that. I'm kinda picturing Cole going for the brainbuster on the knee (what's the actual name for that?) and Ospreay countering to a cutter and then hitting a standing shooting star followed by a middle rope phoenix splash and then a 720 degree kick that pretty much misses and finally a pin attempt. :lmao

For real though I think they're probably gonna let both guys get in a whole lot of offense since the match is so high on the card and Ospreay has gone wild in New Japan.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> Eh, I'm not so sure about that. I'm kinda picturing Cole going for the brainbuster on the knee (what's the actual name for that?) and Ospreay countering to a cutter and then hitting a standing shooting star followed by a middle rope phoenix splash and then a 720 degree kick that pretty much misses and finally a pin attempt. :lmao
> 
> For real though I think they're probably gonna let both guys get in a whole lot of offense since the match is so high on the card and Ospreay has gone wild in New Japan.


Well maybe I should've replaced "I'm sure" with "I hope" :lol :lol

I do believe it'll be a really good match though and the brainbuster on the knee is called "The Last Shot"


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Wonder why Shibata isn't as protected as the other NJPW guys, he's already lost to both members of RedDragon. Neither of them were necessarily definitive losses but still. 

Also the was the Shibata/O'Reilly match ended did NO favors to Kyle. Crowd ended up chanting "What just happened"

EDIT - In other news Matt Taven makes his inring return tomorrow night at a Mexico show.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*** 3/4 for Shibata/O'Reilly

*** 3/4 for Elgin/Dijak

*** 1/2 for Cole/Lethal/Naito/Tanahashi 

Those 3 matches definitely delivered. No true MOTYC's on Field of Honor but these big 3 matches were fun to watch.


----------



## Even Flow

HOJO said:


> Along with NJPW(goes over) and CMLL, ROH has a partnership with SEAdLINNNG, which is Nanae Takahashi's vanity fed with Yoshiko and Natsuki Taiyo(who doesn't wrestle).
> 
> They're bringing Veda Scoot over to Japan to ruin their card. She teams with Aoi Kizuki vs Sareee and Hamada on 9/28 in Korakuen


I wouldn't mind seeing ROH add Hamada to their Women's division. It seems like she's done with Shimmer, as I don't believe she's been on any shows lately. If they can also add Candice LeRae and Jessica Havok permanently that'll be an achievement imo.


----------



## Vårmakos

Hamada doesn't leave Japan much these days save for the rare Mexico appearance.



HOJO said:


> They're bringing Veda Scoot over to Japan to ruin their card. She teams with Aoi Kizuki vs Sareee and Hamada on 9/28 in Korakuen


Imagine thinking a card with Nanae/Yamashita, Yoshiko/Aja and Nakajima/Mizunami could be ruined.

I wonder if this leads to Yoshiko in an ROH ring? :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Good episode of ROH this week although I have some complaints.

- The 6 man tag was entertaining although it was full of f*ckery bullsh*t. Naito & Evil abandon Lethal so Big Mike joins and then O'Reilly joins and Nigel says "go ahead" :lol that's not my complaint though. My complaint is I don't like how O'Reilly came out after Big Mike (the #1 contender for the title) and cleaned house more than Mike. They basically said "okay we know Cole/Elgin is filler so lets just treat it that way"

- Shibata/Fish was good as well *** 1/4 but ROH puts their commericial breaks in the most sh*tty spots a lot. Going into commercial Shibata had Fish in a figure four coming out of it Bobby is in control of Shibata working his legs like whaaat ? :lol and I'm tired of Shibata losing d*mmit !


----------



## USAUSA1

Is this month the 5 year anniversary on Sinclair?


----------



## Corey

USAUSA1 said:


> Is this month the 5 year anniversary on Sinclair?


Yes sir. I still remember the first few shows, headlined by KOW vs. WGTT for the Tag Titles, Lethal vs. Generico for the TV Title, and Davey vs. Roddy for the World Title.


----------



## Even Flow

5 years? Holy shit.


----------



## Dub J

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> - The 6 man tag was entertaining although it was full of f*ckery bullsh*t. Naito & Evil abandon Lethal so Big Mike joins and then O'Reilly joins and Nigel says "go ahead" :lol that's not my complaint though. My complaint is I don't like how O'Reilly came out after Big Mike (the #1 contender for the title) and cleaned house more than Mike. They basically said "okay we know Cole/Elgin is filler so lets just treat it that way"


That match was definitely way overbooked and too long. After Naito jerked Lethal around with the tag I started losing interest. When Elgin came out I completely zoned out.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Dub J said:


> That match was definitely way overbooked and too long. After Naito jerked Lethal around with the tag I started losing interest. When Elgin came out I completely zoned out.


Definitely, I would've been fine with just Elgin coming out as at least he's the #1 contender for the title but then O'Reilly proceeded to come out and with that ROH basically said Cole v. Elgin is simply filler.


----------



## Dub J

From a kayfabe standpoint, what Evil and Naito did was okay. Lethal was being a dick tagging himself in when Cole was in and then tagging out when Cole tagged out. That last time Lethal tagged out it looked like he actually slapped Naito. It was weird since Lethal was bragging about having his own back-up but then treating Los Ingobernables like they were dog shit once the match started.


----------



## Even Flow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775719879114645504
:mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Isn't Final Battle at the Hammerstein ballroom this year ? How do you guys think the crowd will react to the Cole/O'Reilly main event ? Last year in Philly Cole had the crowd much more than Kyle.


----------



## Even Flow

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Isn't Final Battle at the Hammerstein ballroom this year ? How do you guys think the crowd will react to the Cole/O'Reilly main event ? Last year in Philly Cole had the crowd much more than Kyle.


Yes it is back at the Hammerstein (thank god) 

As for how the crowd are going to react, obviously Cole will be over because he's in Bullet Club so O'Reilly will pretty much be the heel here. And hopefully Cole will retain the title.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Even Flow said:


> Yes it is back at the Hammerstein (thank god)
> 
> As for how the crowd are going to react, obviously Cole will be over because he's in Bullet Club so O'Reilly will pretty much be the heel here. And hopefully Cole will retain the title.


Maybe they'll hold off on O'Reilly winning the World Title until maybe the 15th Anniversary show and they give us Adam Cole v. Cody Rhodes at Final Battle. I REALLY hope we get that instead.


----------



## DGenerationMC

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> How do you guys think the crowd will react to the Cole/O'Reilly main event ? Last year in Philly Cole had the crowd much more than Kyle.


If it's anything like last year, I'll fpalm so hard. I'm not against O'Reilly beating Cole for the title but I don't think there's been a strong enough story/chase behind it to make people want to see Kyle win more than they want to cheer Cole. Which is amazing because PWG was able to make their respective Cole/O'Reilly title chase work a few years ago despite Cole being over just like he is now in ROH (albeit a bit more hated) and Kyle just starting to spread his wings a singles star.

I think O'Reilly is great but I'd hate to see the fans turn on him after he gets the strap.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

DGenerationMC said:


> If it's anything like last year, I'll fpalm so hard. I'm not against O'Reilly beating Cole for the title but I don't think there's been a strong enough story/chase behind it to make people want to see Kyle win more than they want to cheer Cole. Which is amazing because PWG was able to make their respective Cole/O'Reilly title chase work a few years ago despite Cole being over just like he is now in ROH and Kyle just starting to spread his wings a singles star.
> 
> I think O'Reilly is great but I'd hate to see the fans turn on him after he gets the strap.


I think the story is perfect tbh, it's been building since All Star Extravaganza last year. The problem is:

- They made a mistake in having O'Reilly go over Cole at Supercard of Honor (this is a small mistake though)

- The main problem is O'Reilly will never be as over as Cole in ROH, simple as that he doesn't feel at that level in ROH. There are only two main event guys that can rival Cole's overness and that's Jay Lethal & Jay Briscoe (when he's in the main event). O'Reilly doesn't feel like the same level as those guys does he ? And I consider myself a fan of Kyle.


----------



## Even Flow

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Maybe they'll hold off on O'Reilly winning the World Title until maybe the 15th Anniversary show and they give us Adam Cole v. Cody Rhodes at Final Battle. I REALLY hope we get that instead.


Interestingly I was thinking about ROH possibly going the route of Cole/Cody at Final Battle. Afterall, Cole is on his bucket list.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Even Flow said:


> Interestingly I was thinking about ROH possibly going the route of Cole/Cody at Final Battle. Afterall, Cole is on his bucket list.


I remember seeing Cody say he wants Adam Cole to be his 1st opponent in ROH and that he was at the top of his bucket list for a reason, so there is hope.

Adam Cole v. Cody Rhodes in the main event will definitely help ROH draw.


----------



## DGenerationMC

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> - They made a mistake in having O'Reilly go over Cole at Supercard of Honor (this is a small mistake though)


This is another problem, I actually thought the feud was over after the Fight Without Honor earlier this year. Now, it's kinda redundant even with the ROH Title on the line.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

DGenerationMC said:


> This is another problem, I actually thought the feud was over after the Fight Without Honor earlier this year. Now, it's kinda redundant even with the ROH Title on the line.


Exactly.

They had a Grudge match at Final Battle last year, then had a no holds barred match at Supercard of Honor. If they have a a Fight Without Honor it won't mean half as much because they already beat the sh*t out of each other in the no holds barred match.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Some matches announced for the UK Tour

Bullet Club (Cole & Bucks) v. Briscoes & O'Reilly - Night 1

Jay Lethal v. Alex Shelley - Night 2

And this is why I frigging hate ROH sometimes

You have The Villian Marty Scrull & Will Osperay making their ROH debut and of course what happens ? They're facing each other fpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## Corey

Just finished Fish vs. Shibata from last week. That was pretty awesome. They had some shockingly great chemistry and the entire match just felt REAL. The strike exchanges were fierce, the battles on the mat were energized & frantic, and the finish was smartly done. The crowd responded really well to all of Shibata's stuff and they left me wanting more so I'm looking forward to their match for the NEVER Title next week. *** 1/2+


----------



## Bland

Corey said:


> Just finished Fish vs. Shibata from last week. That was pretty awesome. They had some shockingly great chemistry and the entire match just felt REAL. The strike exchanges were fierce, the battles on the mat were energized & frantic, and the finish was smartly done. The crowd responded really well to all of Shibata's stuff and they left me wanting more so I'm looking forward to their match for the NEVER Title next week. *** 1/2+


Their NEVER title match was today, just finished. Wont spoil the result but it was good.


----------



## Corey

In a strange turn of events, Bull Dempsey made his ROH debut as a surprise entrant in the Honor Rumble in Lockport last night. Silas Young ended up winning it all in another surprise. Final four were him, Dempsey, Jay Lethal, and Punisher Martinez, who reportedly was a monster with several eliminations.

So much for my Hanson or Jay White prediction.  I still wanna see the match though. Such a sucker for rumbles and battle royals.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Yeah came here to post Silas won the honor rumble(not what I wanted but hey), Silas & Cole have surprisingly good chemistry. They had an excellent opener at Defy or Deny 2.


----------



## Corey

@adamclark52 you went to the Buffalo show? How was it bud?


----------



## adamclark52

Corey said:


> @adamclark52 you went to the Buffalo show? How was it bud?


Awesome.

I just posted my full review: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/2051146-live-event-review-ring-honor-september-17th-2016-a.html


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I gotta think Matt Taven's reformed Kingdom will win the 6man's.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Dat boi was on ESPN today


----------



## Corey

He was on a fantasy football show? :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

He had an interview on WWEonESPN and then I think he went to talk Fantasy Football :lol


----------



## Saintpat

Question for anyone who knows:

Went to the ROH website and see that they've got the Supercad of Honor show for WM weekend listed. Hit the tickets tab and it took me to the arena's website. 

The best tickets available ($85) are Row D.

I'm wondering if this means all the front row seats are sold out, or will ROH be selling those. I'm a ringside member or whatever they call it, and I got no notification of this event's announcement or tickets going on sale. I emailed ROH customer service this morning to ask, but no response as of yet.


----------



## Thumbinthebum

Just booked my ticket for the Reach for the Sky Tour in November, maybe I'll run into some WF members there.


----------



## Corey

Saintpat said:


> Question for anyone who knows:
> 
> Went to the ROH website and see that they've got the Supercad of Honor show for WM weekend listed. Hit the tickets tab and it took me to the arena's website.
> 
> The best tickets available ($85) are Row D.
> 
> I'm wondering if this means all the front row seats are sold out, or will ROH be selling those. I'm a ringside member or whatever they call it, and I got no notification of this event's announcement or tickets going on sale. I emailed ROH customer service this morning to ask, but no response as of yet.


That likely means the first few rows are sold out cause they've been on sale for a couple weeks now. I posted something on here when they went on sale and they definitely had articles about it on their website. Idk about emails being sent out but they've been advertising it all over their facebook too.


----------



## Even Flow

Latest ROH update from yesterday. Seems they may be teasing something big, judging by what Kevin Kelly said at the end (probably won't be)


----------



## Corey

Wonder what the status of Cody Rhodes being at Final Battle is after hearing he signed with TNA. I believe he's making his debut at Bound For Glory so idk if there's any contractual restrictions on wrestling at two different PPVs.


----------



## Even Flow

Meltzer reported a while ago he wasn't signing with TNA.

It's a mutual thing. He wants to wrestle for ROH too, so he won't sign with TNA, but will still be available for all tapings for them and I presume all ROH, as long as it doesn't conflict with TNA.


----------



## Even Flow

Someone look's to be heading to the UK shows from New Japan. 

Nigel is apparently going to announce a match for one of the shows on Monday, and Kevin Kelly states above Nigel has said it's a big one.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Pretty good episode of ROH this week.

- Silas Young v. Yano was entertaining, Yano was hilarious.

- Christopher Daniels cut an amazing promo (might be top 5 of the year) on what the tag titles mean to him and what he'll do to keep it.

- Adam Cole & Hangman Page v. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Michael Elgin was really good. There was a great sequence deep into the match where Cole & Tana were trading forearms (I need a gif for that). Mike won pinning Page, Elgin & Cole stood-off to close the show.

Sidenote- The Commentary about midway through the show to the end was HORRIBLE. Corino & Sullivan were talking bullsh*t during a Punishment Martinez squash match v. Cheeseburger plus they were way too loud. Then Kyle O'Reilly was sh*tty on commentary didn't sound convincing at all.


----------



## goldbergstraps97

*Did anyone see that Christopher Daniels promo on last nights ROH?*

That promo was golden. Haven't seen one that good in a while.


----------



## adamclark52

Any Canadians ever order Ring of Honor pay per views through Rogers? Just wondering what they charge?


----------



## Leon Knuckles

adamclark52 said:


> Any Canadians ever order Ring of Honor pay per views through Rogers? Just wondering what they charge?


Fuck that. You're better off streaming taima.tv and hooking up the PC to the TV via HDMI.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: Did anyone see that Christopher Daniels promo on last nights ROH?*

Heck yes man, that promo was amazing. The passion, the sell of it, everything about it was just perfect. Probably the best ROH promo this year and maybe the best in all of wrestling this year.


----------



## Corey

Meh


----------



## Even Flow

I'm kinda excited for it.


----------



## HogansHeroes

How is the lighting these days?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Meh, we should've gotten an Osperay/Cole rematch for the title. Their Hiroshima match was pretty good.


----------



## richyque

HogansHeroes_2 said:


> How is the lighting these days?



They totally revamped their production this past few months, everything is much better even the lighting.


----------



## Corey

Even Flow said:


> I'm kinda excited for it.


I just think it's dumb that they can't separate Scurll & Ospreay from each other. 

Not quite sure how Lethal vs. Ospreay hasn't been booked either, honestly. I don't think that's ever happened to my knowledge.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> I just think it's dumb that they can't separate Scurll & Ospreay from each other.


That's what I'm saying. One night they're facing each other the next there tagging fpalm

To me the excitement of having those two in ROH was for the exciting possible matchups

Scrull/Cole
Osperay/Lethal
Scrull/Lethal
Scrull/Briscoe
Osperay/Rush
Osperay/ACH
Scrull/Fish
Scrull/Castle

I could go on and on, for what we could've/should've gotten


----------



## Even Flow

There's always hope for Liverpool.


----------



## Even Flow

> Ring of Honor announced this morning that KUSHIDA will be coming into this weekend's All Star Extravaganza PPV in Lowell, MA, replacing Lio Rush to team with Jay White & ACH in the ROH Six Man Tag Team championship tournament. We are told that Rush was given permission to work a European tour prior to the PPV lineup being finalized, so he won't be able to make the date. ROH decided to slot in KUSHIDA as the new partner as a way to give the fans something extra for the change. KUSHIDA & ACH & White will face Toru Yano and The Briscoes at the PPV.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Here's the Chris Daniels promo I was raving about


----------



## Groovemachine

This honestly isn't a jibe aimed at anyone (as I see it ALL over the IWC) but every time I see it spelt 'Scrull', I die a little bit more inside. enaldo


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Looks like we'll be getting Adam Cole v. Bull Dempsey in the future.


----------



## Even Flow

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Looks like we'll be getting Adam Cole v. Bull Dempsey in the future.


*yawn*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Even Flow said:


> *yawn*


Yeah not really looking forward to it, Bull is no good in the ring.


----------



## Even Flow

He's been backstage at a few ROH shows in NYC lately, from what i've read. I just hope they're bringing him in for a 1 shot deal, and that's it.


----------



## Natecore

What the absolute fuck! The idiots running ROH know they have the Beer Fucking City Bruiser on their roster, right? If for one damn second they value Bull Dempsey over the Bruiser then I have no faith these people know how to evaluate talent anymore.

Just tell me I have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Vårmakos

ROH is dropping the ball if they don't do a Bull/Silas feud. 

Bull practically stole Sila's gimmick in NXT.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781126279844159489
Looks like Veda put on an entertaining show. lol.


----------



## Even Flow

Sounds like Bull is sticking around 






As much as i'd like to see The Bucks win the titles for a 2nd time, I think MCMG will win Ladder War.


----------



## Corey

Did anyone know this match is happening before the PPV tomorrow night?

INTERNET EXCLUSIVE (8:45PM START TIME)
TRIPLE THREAT
EVIL VS. WILL FERRARA VS. SILAS YOUNG


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Not been keeping up with ROH for weeks then I randomly check out the thread to see yheres a PPV tonight. Obviously my impeccable internal clock told me there was some good graps this weekend.

Only seen a little bit of Dragon Lee so I'm pretty pumped for that. Also Kamaitachi is fucking awesome so theres that.


----------



## Corey

Yeah I'm pretty excited for tonight as well. Nothing on the show looks skippable at all and it has the chance to be a GREAT show. I'm finally gonna be giving ROH my money for it too after streaming the last 2 or 3.

Prediction time!

***MAIN EVENT** ROH WORLD TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSHIP - LADDER WAR 6*
MOTOR CITY MACHINE GUNS VS. YOUNG BUCKS VS. THE ADDICTION (CHRISTOPHER DANIELS & FRANKIE KAZARIAN) (C)

*ROH WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP*
MICHAEL ELGIN VS. ADAM COLE (C)

*ROH WORLD TV CHAMPIONSHIP*
DONOVAN DIJAK w/ PRINCE NANA VS. BOBBY FISH (C)

TETSUYA NAITO w/ EVIL VS. JAY LETHAL

KAMAITACHI VS. DRAGON LEE

HANGMAN PAGE VS. KYLE O'REILLY

*6-MAN TAG TEAM TOURNAMENT ROUND 1*
JAY WHITE/KUSHIDA/ACH VS. TORU YANO/JAY & MARK BRISCOE

*4 CORNER TAG SURVIVAL FOR SHOT AT ROH TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSHIP*
ANX (RHETT TITUS & KENNY KING) VS. SHANE TAYLOR & KEITH LEE VS. DALTON CASTLE & COLT CABANA VS. WAR MACHINE (RAY ROWE & HANSON)


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Pretty much the same predictions for me :lol


----------



## Natecore

ANX should be unemployed not winning matches. Let's hope they take the pin. This needs to be the beginning of Keith Lee's rocket push.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Cole/Briscoe Ladder War flashback :lenny


----------



## Corey

Showtime boys! Hyped as hell for this PPV. Definitely think they made the right call making Ladder War the main event and putting Cole/Elgin on next to last.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Absolutely ^

I think given the right amount of time, this'll be Cole & Elgin's best encounter.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

" I am ......... THE ALL STAR" :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Is the spanish commentary playing for you guys ?


----------



## Corey

Sweet venue! Looks like they got a nice turnout.

Leading off with the TV Title!? DIJAK hometown favorite! :woo

@MarkyWhipwreck no I'm in English.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Okay thank God I got it fixed. DIJAK'S HOMETOWN EATING HIM UP ! :clap


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

This arena is beautiful, best one ROH has done.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Fish went over ?!?! WTF :aries2

Please don't let this be a sign of things to come for tonight.


----------



## Corey

FUCK! Really wanted Dijak to win that but it was silly of me to think that Fish would beat Shibata and then lose to him.  Really well worked match though. Great selling from DD. *** 1/2


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I'm actually gonna role with Taylor & Lee for my prediction.


----------



## Corey

I feel like whoever wins this match will somewhat dictate who wins the main event. If Cabana & Castle win, I'm guessing Young Bucks. ANX wins then I'm saying Machine Guns. Either way I think there's new champs tonight.  War Machine & the fatties probably just slug it out and don't play into the finish.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Caprice Coleman :lmao

"It's colorful, it's delightful but is it great ?"


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Dalton & Colt are really the only over team.


----------



## Corey

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Caprice Coleman :lmao
> 
> "It's colorful, it's delightful but is it great ?"


How about Lee & Taylor being announced at a combined 595 lbs? :lol I feel like they missed about 100-200 off of that.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> How about Lee & Taylor being announced at a combined 595 lbs? :lol I feel like they missed about 100-200 off of that.


Exactly !! I was like :aries2 only 595 ?!? :lmao:lmao


----------



## Corey

This match is getting insane! :woo :woo

EDIT: Well there it is, I think Young Bucks win it tonight.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Yeah gotta think The Bucks are winning now. Still think MCMG is a strong possibility though, only team without any prematch hype/promos.


----------



## Corey

DRAGON LEE IN ROH :mark:

EDIT: The fuck is this theme music? Awful


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

My boy Kaimatachi :clap:clap:clap


----------



## Corey

Good god they're really goin all out in this match


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

That top rope victory roll by Kaimatchi has to be one of my favorite moves in wrestling.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Holy sh*t.


----------



## Corey

Jesus fuck that was WAY too much overkill. Absurdly ridiculous.

This was so ugly too and Lee fucks this up all the time. :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/782036432101609473


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

That finish was nasty hope Kaimatchi is okay.

HANGMAN PAGE :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## LilOlMe

I'm here live, and Kamatachi and Dragon Lee are freakin' incredible. The sheer physical exertion and conditioning alone is to be commended. It really comes off as more of at athletic feat live.

Popped out of my seat so many times.

O'Reilly, mofos! Omg @ that apron move!


----------



## Corey

LilOlMe said:


> I'm here live, and Kamatachi and Dragon Lee are freakin' incredible. The sheer physical exertion and conditioning alone is to be commended.


ROH gettin all your money these days! :lol

No doubt about that though. No one more conditioned than the Lucha guys.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Hangman Page for next TV Champ.


----------



## Corey

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Hangman Page for next TV Champ.


I mean, if it can't be Dijak...  I'm down for it though. Page has taken his character to the next level as of late.


----------



## Corey

Look at that bracket. The Kingdom vs. Bullet Club down at the bottom. That could be a huge match considering we have no idea who's in it at all. :lol


----------



## LilOlMe

Corey said:


> LilOlMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm here live, and Kamatachi and Dragon Lee are freakin' incredible. The sheer physical exertion and conditioning alone is to be commended.
> 
> 
> 
> ROH gettin all your money these days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt about that though. No one more conditioned than the Lucha guys.
Click to expand...

Made eye contact with O'Reilly during match so it's all good. $ buys access, bah.

This crowd is way more rowdy than I anticipated. Might be more lively than NY, just less funny random comments.

Dalton Castle is still the greatest live performer EVAH, and Donvan was super over.

Silas Young is giving the longest promo of all time.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Geez ACH, I get the love for DBZ and all that but wtf is that vest :lol:lol:lol


----------



## Corey

Jay Briscoe looks like he's 50. Where did all this grey hair come from?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> Jay Briscoe looks like he's 50. Where did all this grey hair come from?


All that back & forth to Japan is wearing on him :lol


----------



## Corey

ACH finally gets a meaningful win! Pinned one half of the GHC Tag Champs there.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

These last three matches can definitely up the show.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Feel like this match could kill what's left of the crowd for Cole/Elgin though :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

I'm literally just waiting to see if The (Young) Bucks win Ladder War. 

Had no idea Lethal was facing Naito :lol


----------



## Vårmakos

LETHAL'S HAIR ISNT COMING BACK


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Wow, didn't expect Lethal to go over.


----------



## Vårmakos

Naito/Lethal for the IC Belt basically confirmed.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

COLE/ELGIN TIME :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Corey

Definitely didn't expect Lethal to go over. Good match, they had some nice chemistry and could probably deliver something great on a bigger platform. *** 1/4


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

COLE PULLING OUT THE REVERSE RANA :mark::mark:

It's been 2 years since he's used it !


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Good match *** 1/2, wish it could've went a bit longer though.


----------



## Corey

Damn sure made Elgin look strong in that match. Finish was kinda flat but the work was fine I guess. 

LADDER WAR TIME


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

MCMG out there looking like local jobbers :lol:lol:lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Seeing the beating CD is taking rn and the promo he cut last week, it would make sense for The Addiction to win.


----------



## Corey

INSANITY

Daniels bleeding buckets


----------



## DGenerationMC

They're all fucking dead.


----------



## Vårmakos

Should Daniels take these kind of bumps at his age? Fuck.


----------



## Corey

Daniels is getting absolutely annihilated. The Guns have taken little to no punishment in comparison to everyone else.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Fallen Angel chants :banderas


----------



## DGenerationMC

This has to be Old Man Daniels' last match.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Chris Daniels with the performance of the year.


----------



## DGenerationMC

:sodone


----------



## Corey

That was pretty damn awesome. Wrestlemania 17 levels of insanity. Daniels standing over Matt Jackson a bloody mess yelling "this will go on FOREVER!" is probably one of those iconic ROH moments that will live on for years and then Nick doing his best Jeff Hardy impressions (especially with nearly costing his own team the match :lol) was great. Where did MCMG disappear to though? 

**** 1/2


----------



## LilOlMe

Is Daniels retiring?

Lol at the "safety first" chant when Frankie fixed the table.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I had doubts this match would go 30 minutes and was just waiting for The Bucks to win but holy fuck.

I'm sure reactions about this match will spread like wildfire over the weekend.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Motor City Machine Guns VS. Young Bucks VS. The Addiction (c) - **** 1/2

Michael Elgin VS. Adam Cole (C) - *** 1/2

Tatsuya Naito w/ EVIL VS. Jay Lethal - *** 1/2

Jay White/KUSHIDA/ACH VS. Toru Yano/Jay & Mark Briscoe - ** 3/4

Hangman Page VS. Kyle O'Reilly - *** 1/4

Kamatachi VS. Dragon Lee- *** (would've went higher but it got to a point of overkill & sloppiness)

ANX VS. Shane Taylor & Keith Lee VS. Dalton Castle & Colt Cabana VS. War Machine - ***

Donovan Dijak w/ Prince Nana VS. Bobby Fish (C) - *** 1/4

No real bad matches on the show, the crowd could've been better outside of the opener & the main event though.


----------



## Corey

Fish vs. Dijak - *** 1/2
4 Way Tag - ** 3/4
Dragon Lee vs. Kamaitachi - *** (the overkill was really unnecessary and hurt the crowd the rest of the show although I'm sure it was many people's first time seeing them do these moves and they loved it)
Page vs. O'Reilly - N/R
6 Man Tag - N/R
Cole vs. Elgin - ***
Ladder War - **** 1/2

Not as good as Death Before Dishonor but LADDER WAR was the best thing I've seen the company's done all year imo and I really enjoyed the TV Title match. Looking forward to the future with new tag champs the 6 man tournament.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The Dragon Lee/Kaimatachi match definitely hurt the crowd, I agree w/ you. Way too much in the match and it ended up extremely sloppy by the end. Thank goodness Kaimatchi wasn't injured off that botched finish.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck




----------



## Corey

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Thank goodness Kaimatchi wasn't injured off that botched finish.


Yeah that's a really dangerous move and it almost never goes as planned (much like the one man spanish fly). There's been many a "stretchered out" moments in Mexico from that one. :lol

BTW, it was just announced that Bobby Fish will face Dragon Lee tomorrow night at the tapings.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/782223718701535232
:zayn3:zayn3:zayn3


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/782064846686650368

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/782073850116747265

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/782135249316745216
:zayn3:zayn3:zayn3crycry:cry


----------



## Vårmakos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/782084516248682496


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

So from what I've seen we're gonna get Adam Cole v. Jay Lethal at the London show for the World Title.


----------



## Even Flow

And Cole/Kyle has been confirmed for Final Battle. And we're apparently getting The Young Bucks vs The Briscoes for the ROH Tag Titles at Final Battle too.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Even Flow said:


> And Cole/Kyle has been confirmed for Final Battle. And we're apparently getting The Young Bucks vs The Briscoes for the ROH Tag Titles at Final Battle too.


We're gonna have to saver these last two months of Cole's glorious reign cry:cry


----------



## Even Flow

I know


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

At least our boy is doing big things 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/782630900593004544


----------



## Even Flow

BAY BAY!!!


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Ladder war was awesome

kamaitachi is a fucking lunatic


----------



## hgr423

Is this the first time the Bucks have fought the Briscoes?


----------



## adamclark52

I may as well post my full All-Star Extravaganza recap here. I was so behind on their weekly shows (like, three months behind) that I just erased everything that was on my PVR and decided to start fresh. But I don’t really care about storylines anyway. 

*Donovan Dijack verses Bobby Fish*
I was really disappointed by this match. The last time I saw Dijack was in Toronto this past May and he really impressed me in his showing against then RoH champion Jay Lethal. But this match just seemed off. The two didn’t gel well together at all and the playing off the injured knee angle on Dijack only made it worse. I think this match would’ve worked better as a middle of the card match. It wasn’t a good choice for an opener. Dijack may have actually gotten the biggest pop of the night, since the show was in his hometown or something. Maybe not as big as the Bucks but bigger than almost everyone else.

*The All Night Express verses Keith Lee & Shane Taylor verses War Machine verses Colt Cabana & Dalton Castle*
This match started out a bit rough but when it got to the high spots at the end it was good. War Machine doesn’t really do anything for me and ANX are better off with quicker paced teams. But the one big guy (I’m not sure if it’s Shane Taylor or Keith Lee, the not as fat one) actually impressed me. His dive at the end was pretty impressive.

*Kamaitachi verses Dragon Lee*
This was an extremely good match. Lots of non-stop, stiff high spots. It helps that I wasn’t too high on the previous two matches. But I really enjoyed this one.

*Hangman Page verses Kyle O’Reilly*
This is another one that just wasn’t working for me. I don’t know what it is tonight but not much was clicking. I have to blame Adam Page because I know Kyle O’Reilly is much better than this. Page just reminds me of Horace Hogan in his role with the Bullet Club.

Silas Young was awesome in his promo.

*ACH, Kushida & Jay White verses the Briscoes & Toru Yano*
This match was just oaky. I really didn’t know what to think of Toru Yano. Is he Japans “Santino Marella”? To me the whole three-man tag tiles thing is just a stupid concept to be to begin with. Unless RoH becomes entirely dependent on CMLL and NJPW they BARELY have the roster to have a decent normal tag team division. I’m kinda glad ACH’s team went over, even though it was over my boys. 

*Tetsuya Naito verses Jay Lethal*
This match was probably my biggest disappointment of the night. What little of Naito I’ve seen has been so good. And the last match of his I saw was the one with Kenny Omega at G1 last month. That was MOTY stuff; so comparing anything to it just isn’t fair. But this match did nothing for me. And I think that’s because it was to damn short and Taeler Hendrix’s breasts aren’t with Lethal anymore. It was still a solid match but my expectations were too high. They should’ve gotten a half an hour.

*Michael Elgin verses Adam Cole*
I figured Elgin didn’t have a chance winning the title so it was hard for me to get into this match. It was still good enough but deserved its placing on the card. Really, putting a world title match at this spot on the card is pretty much like putting a disclaimer at the beginning of the match saying "the title will not me changing hands, this match is just here to fill time". Still a good match but it just had nothing driving it to me. No spark. 

*Ladder Wars 6: The Motor City Machine Guns verses the Young Bucks verses the Addiction*
This was a great match. There was nothing technical at all about it; just a spot-fest pretty much from the get go. Which is what I expected and what I wanted. Christopher Daniels was the star of the match. His promo last week built him as that and he really shone in this match. By “shone” I mean he got the ever-loving crap kicked out of him but still came out looking excellent. As excellent as you can after bleeding out half your blood anyway. I’ve never been to large a fan of his (or Kazarians) but this match made me appreciate them just that little bit more. The Bucks were the Bucks and most of the match was built around them doing stuff. The Motor City Machine Guns were kinda just there. It was good to have two more bodies there to not give the action a second to let up but they literally disappeared for the last five minutes of the match at the most pivotal time.

Overall, for the first Ring of Honor pay per view I ordered and witnessed live it wasn’t a very good show. But I kinda knew going in that the only thing really selling this pay per view was Ladder Wars 6. That was worth the forty dollars alone. But I didn’t expect how good or expand enough on how great the Kamaitachi verses Tiger Lee match was. It’s actually hard for me to decide what the *MATCH OV DA YEAR*…ov da week was between the two of them.

That said, I’m glad to be opening another chapter in my wrestling life and since Ring of Honors next pay per view isn’t for two months I’ll probably keep on keeping on with them. I won’t let one stinker of a show stop me. My wife even said she enjoyed it enough to keep watching with me.


----------



## Corey

hgr423 said:


> Is this the first time the Bucks have fought the Briscoes?


Oh no, they've faced each other tons of times in ROH/PWG.


----------



## sizor

Hell that was an awesome PPV.
I am not a regular (I usually watch LU and AAA and sometimes WWE and NJPW)-
None the less I enjoyed and cared about all of the matches


----------



## LilOlMe

Some live pics from the PPV:

#1 - Bobby Fish yelling at any and everyone.
#2 - Air Kamatachi.
#3 - Kamatachi holding his mask. I love this picture.
#4 - Dal-ton Cas-tle stunting on hoes.
#5 - Aye, Mark Briscoe!
#6 - Aye, other Briscoe! bama3 And I always call Jay White "Mark Ballas" to the point where I think I'd make that mistake if I ever met him. Look up Mark. They look exactly alike in the face!
#7 - Naito with that ref harassment.
#8 - Naito with that ring announcer harassment.
#9 - Take that!
#10 - Hi, Eviiil!
#11 - Big Mike's Big Mikes about to get wrecked.
#12 - Pretty flying Buck.
#13 - Constructor Buck.
#14 - Mad scramble.
#15 - Daniels bloodied and crazed.
#16 - Crowd shot for Corey.




















































































































































Kamatachi is a star, and I felt that way the first time I ever saw him. The only thing working against him is his height, but he carries himself in the manner of a star & has such a natural assuredness about him that usually only comes along with decades of experience. Once he has actual storylines he's gonna really be something if NJPW invests in him.

Donovan has grown SO much. The first time I saw him I just said "Vince would love him" and that's it. Each time I see him now, he shows more and more. His facial expressions and aura are right on. It comes across so much more live than it does on tv, I think. He is just really good at reading situations and reacting to them. 

There was storyline progression for him at the tv tapings, btw. I won't ruin.

Will probably write some observations from the tv tapings later if I get the chance. Don't think I have much to say, though. If anyone has any questions, just let me know.


----------



## Even Flow

Corey said:


> Oh no, they've faced each other tons of times in ROH/PWG.


Yep. Which is why I don't want to see yet another Bucks/Briscoes match.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Adam Cole & Hangman Page v. RedDragon on October 14th GBH

and the current particapants for Glory By Honor Champions v. All stars match are

*Champions:* Adam Cole, Young Bucks & Bobby Fish
*All Stars:* Briscoes

I would assume the rest of the All Stars would be Kyle O'Reilly & either Colt Canbana, Jay Lethal or ACH.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

ROH Champions v. All Stars final

*Team Champions* - Adam Cole (BAYBAY), The Young Bucks & Bobby Fish

*Team All Stars* - Colt Cabana, Dalton Castle & The Briscoes

:clap Well done ROH

Now have Cole pull some HBK sh*t but in a heelish way.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Corey

Angel de Oro has been added to the GBH weekend shows next week, which is pretty cool. Unfortunately the Chicago show looks weak as all shit:

MAIN EVENT GRUDGE MATCH
ADAM COLE & HANGMAN PAGE VS. reDRagon (BOBBY FISH & KYLE O'REILLY)

JAY BRISCOE VS. DALTON CASTLE w/ THE BOYS

MARK BRISCOE VS. COLT CABANA

JAY LETHAL VS. MATT JACKSON

SKY HIGH 4 CORNER SURVIVAL - TORNADO RULES
KAMAITACHI VS. ANGEL DE ORO VS. NICK JACKSON VS. ACH

SUPER HEAVYWEIGHT TRIPLE THREAT
PUNISHMENT MARTINEZ w/ BJ WHITMER VS. DONOVAN DIJAK w/ PRINCE NANA VS. BEER CITY BRUISER w/ SILAS YOUNG

6-MAN TAG TEAM MATCH
JAY WHITE & MOTOR CITY MACHINE GUNS (ALEX SHELLEY & CHRIS SABIN) VS. THE CABINET (RHETT TITIUS, KENNY KING & CAPRICE COLEMAN)

WILL FERRARA & CHEESEBURGER VS. THE TEMPURA BOYZ (SHO & YOHEY)

PLUS a WOMEN OF HONOR match w/ the undefeated KELLY KLEIN


----------



## adamclark52

Even Flow said:


>


HEY!

I was at that show, front row opposite side of the entrance stage! You can't really see me too much though because the one ringside cameraman is usually standing right in-front of me. Which was my one complaint of an otherwise great show.

That match wasn't very good live. Deonna really didn't impress me and you can't tell from the video how many times the ref was giving her her cues.

Also, I'm not trying to be mean but I couldn't believe how much Jessicka Havoc let herself go. I remember her being husky during her TNA run but she was Nia Jax sized at this show. Too bad because I remember her being pretty hot in the years before her TNA run.

Thanks for posting. I hope they (and I'm sure they will) release this show on DVD. I always like to buy whatever show I'm at for a keepsake. Although I haven't gotten around to buying the War of the Worlds show from Toronto in May yet. I have a hard time buying RoH DVDs since it seems like every time I buy one a few weeks later it's put on clearance.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

crossing my fingers that Cole/Page go over RD.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

I just finished ROH ASE. It took me a week but it was dope. :maisie


----------



## The High King

I enjoyed it

This weeks tv show field of honor was ok as tv shows go but outdoor in front of a small crowd in an open arena makes things look even worse.


----------



## Natecore

Field of Honor show looks horrendous. It's unwatchable. I'm talking 3rd world television production levels.

Somebody...anybody should have seen this and said "no we're not putting this on tv."


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Natecore said:


> Field of Honor show looks horrendous. It's unwatchable. I'm talking 3rd world television production levels.
> 
> Somebody...anybody should have seen this and said "no we're not putting this on tv."


Whew. I thought it was just me and my intense dislike for Adam Cole.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

That boy Cole looking like a star


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786002831891398656


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Star of _what_? He looks more like somebody who got to the ring by getting a wish granted by Mr. Rourke on Fantasy Island. "I want to be a big time wrestling star, and I want one of those big belts, too. Oh please. Plllleeeeeeaaasssseeee."


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The Cleaner said:


> Star of _what_? He looks more like somebody who got to the ring by getting a wish granted by Mr. Rourke on Fantasy Island. "I want to be a big time wrestling star, and I want one of those big belts, too. Oh please. Plllleeeeeeaaasssseeee."












Some of the most I've seen up here 

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

It's pretty sad tbh.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Some of the most I've seen up here
> 
> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> It's pretty sad tbh.


Boss, da plane -- DA PLANE!!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Ok, then.


----------



## Hencheman_21

Week from tomorrow I will get to go to a ROH show again. Cole vs. Young is main event with MCMG making an appearance. Everything else is just whipped cream on top. Yummy, heavily flavored, wonderful whipped cream :mark:


----------



## Corey

Hencheman_21 said:


> Week from tomorrow I will get to go to a ROH show again. Cole vs. Young is main event with MCMG making an appearance. Everything else is just whipped cream on top. Yummy, heavily flavored, wonderful whipped cream :mark:


Jay Lethal vs. Kamaitachi looks like a really interesting matchup on paper. Let us know how it turns out. (Y)


----------



## Hencheman_21

Corey said:


> Jay Lethal vs. Kamaitachi looks like a really interesting matchup on paper. Let us know how it turns out. (Y)


Will do. I am not as familiar with the NJPW scene as I am American but their guys usually deliver. And Lethal is, well, Lethal.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Hencheman_21 said:


> Week from tomorrow I will get to go to a ROH show again. Cole vs. Young is main event with MCMG making an appearance. Everything else is just whipped cream on top. Yummy, heavily flavored, wonderful whipped cream :mark:


Oh man you get to see Cole/Silas ! Will be expecting a good review of the match and some d*mn good pictures :lol:lol


----------



## Hencheman_21

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Oh man you get to see Cole/Silas ! Will be expecting a good review of the match and some d*mn good pictures :lol:lol


Yea I can not wait. Well do not hold your breath lol. I do not take notes but will try to give a decent report. As far as the pictures I do not take them at shows. Too busy enjoying it. And this one will be a case of that. I expect to be as short of breath after as they will be.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

ROH just drew shit numbers in Chicago (400-500 range. Meltz will report 700 probably). AIW easily outdraws them and it's actually hilarious.


----------



## Corey

MTheBehemoth said:


> ROH just drew shit numbers in Chicago (400-500 range. Meltz will report 700 probably). AIW easily outdraws them and it's actually hilarious.


That's because the card was garbage and totally skippable. No promotion for it at all really. They get 1,000+ for the shows that matter in Chi-Town (Global Wars PPV and Joe vs. Elgin last year).


----------



## famicommander

There's no sense trying to use reason with that one. Anything remotely positive about ROH is obviously delusional fanboy talk, and he'll jump down your throat about the booking even if you're not defending the booking.

Like you said, it was a weak card and they've been hitting that market very often recently. Not to mention the fact that ROH tickets are much more expensive than AIW tickets.

ROH attendance in general is down this year, but it's not dramatic and even the smaller numbers are 2-3X what the were getting just three years ago, and ROH is the #2 promotion in the US as far as (paid) attendance by a wide margin. It's really, really hard to draw an average of about 1,000 fans for about 50 shows in a calendar year. 

You can't just cherry pick one night of ROH and compare it to an indie in the same market. The fact of the matter is that 2015 was, BY FAR, the most successful year ROH ever had. You can't expect them to shatter their attendance records every single year. 2016 is still higher than every other year in ROH history except 2015.

Even WWE's attendance has been in steady decline for years. It's not as noticeable because they started from so much higher, but it's a fact:









The trend has continued this year as well.

But nobody says WWE is in real trouble (because they aren't).

Bottom line, it's hard to draw fans to a wrestling event right now. Especially at the prices major promotions charge. ROH is still easily the #2 promotion in the US, by any measure. You can argue TNA's international popularity but in the USA, no other promotion is close to ROH right now. Just because ROH isn't anywhere close to WWE doesn't mean they're still not head and shoulders above anybody else.


----------



## richyque

famicommander said:


> There's no sense trying to use reason with that one. Anything remotely positive about ROH is obviously delusional fanboy talk, and he'll jump down your throat about the booking even if you're not defending the booking.
> 
> Like you said, it was a weak card and they've been hitting that market very often recently. Not to mention the fact that ROH tickets are much more expensive than AIW tickets.
> 
> ROH attendance in general is down this year, but it's not dramatic and even the smaller numbers are 2-3X what the were getting just three years ago, and ROH is the #2 promotion in the US as far as (paid) attendance by a wide margin. It's really, really hard to draw an average of about 1,000 fans for about 50 shows in a calendar year.
> 
> You can't just cherry pick one night of ROH and compare it to an indie in the same market. The fact of the matter is that 2015 was, BY FAR, the most successful year ROH ever had. You can't expect them to shatter their attendance records every single year. 2016 is still higher than every other year in ROH history except 2015.
> 
> Even WWE's attendance has been in steady decline for years. It's not as noticeable because they started from so much higher, but it's a fact:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trend has continued this year as well.
> 
> But nobody says WWE is in real trouble (because they aren't).
> 
> Bottom line, it's hard to draw fans to a wrestling event right now. Especially at the prices major promotions charge. ROH is still easily the #2 promotion in the US, by any measure. You can argue TNA's international popularity but in the USA, no other promotion is close to ROH right now. Just because ROH isn't anywhere close to WWE doesn't mean they're still not head and shoulders above anybody else.


Thats all fine and well but here in chicago we cant get comet tv cuz is a subchannel of a low powered Chinese station that has 0 reach and the shows on nesn are weeks old WHEN they do show ROH on sundays like once a month .


My question is why cant roh get on a real cable network because even for free destination america wanted nothing to do with roh and tna ?


----------



## famicommander

richyque said:


> Thats all fine and well but here in chicago we cant get comet tv cuz is a subchannel of a low powered Chinese station that has 0 reach and the shows on nesn are weeks old WHEN they do show ROH on sundays like once a month .
> 
> My question is why cant roh get on a real cable network because even for free destination america wanted nothing to do with roh and tna ?


Because Sinclair isn't willing to produce original content for cable networks they don't own. The show they put on Destination America Wednesday nights was:
1. Already available via Sinclair owned stations and affiliates in many markets late Friday-Sunday
2. Already available for paid ROH Ringside members on Monday
3. Available for free, worldwide every Thursday on rohwrestling.com

They were only getting about 130,000 viewers on Destination America because they were essentially airing a repeat, while they were getting a minimum of 450,000 unique viewers per week (according to the May 2015 Observer) on Sinclair stations alone. That doesn't include Comet TV, Fite TV, Fight Network, ROHwrestling.com, NESN, or any Sinclair stations that have debuted since then.

The reason Sinclair bought Ring of Honor in the first place is because they wanted original content for all of their TV stations that they wouldn't have to pay a fee to license. So anything they produce is going to go to their stations and partners first, and other outlets will essentially be left with a repeat.

Joe Koff has said that he wants to get back on a cable network but he's not going to have the terms of it dictated to Sinclair. It's not surprising that cable networks don't want to air a repeat of a product which is available just a few hours later to everybody in the world for free. Koff has said that ROH will ALWAYS be on free TV; any cable network is going to want a show that people have to watch their channel to catch. 

Sinclair has bought Tennis Channel and is going to rebrand it as a general cable sports network. It's likely that ROH will head there after all the legal red tape is done with. 

Until then, it's available on:
Fight Network, both the TV network and the app
the Fite TV app
rohwrestling.com
Comet TV
Sinclair Broadcast Group stations and affiliates

I'm sorry that you don't get Comet but there are plenty of ways to watch. I don't get NESN so I wasn't aware of their schedule.

It's not much of a stretch to imagine that a large chunk of ROH's audience is tuning into their website or the Fite/Fight apps. iPPV and DVD sales through their website is what built ROH in the first place. We don't know the true size of the ROH fanbase but it is, without question, the second biggest for a US promotion.


----------



## DGenerationMC

richyque said:


> My question is why cant roh get on a real cable network


Because "real" cable networks want nothing to do with pro wrestling in general unless you're WWE and even they aren't probably appealing to all the big networks.


----------



## TiagoBarbosa

ROH was just picked up by SportTV, the main premium sports channel in Portugal. IDK why this happened out of nowhere but they will probably get some eyes on their product since the channel already has the WWE and TNA on the programming.


----------



## Corey

Last night's Champions vs. All Stars sounds like it might've been pretty darn good. Courtesy of PWPonderings:

*ROH Champions vs. All Stars
Adam Cole, Bobby Fish & Young Bucks vs. Dalton Castle & Colt Cabana & The Briscoes*
Bobby Fish eliminates Jay Briscoe about 14 minutes into the match; via small package. Mark Briscoe eliminates Bobby Fish via roll up. All six men brawled next.Adam Cole eliminated Mark Briscoe about 27 minutes in after hitting the Last Call and securing the pinfall. Dalton Castle eliminated Adam Cole and then proposed that he and Cabana challenge the Young Bucks for the titles right then and there. The Jackson brothers agree.

*ROH World Tag Team Championship Match
The Young Bucks(c) defeated Dalton Castle & Colt Cabana*
After Cabana was taken out by superkicks, Castle fell victim to a Meltzer Driver, earning the Young Bucks the victory and a successful title defense.

I feel like this is the show that should've been in Chicago...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Hangman Page takes on Bobby Fish for the TV Title on the 29th. I doubt a title changes hands this close to Final Battle but d*mmit I can hope.

Sidenotes from this weeks episode:

- Cole & BC cut a solid opening promo

- War Machine & Taylor/Lee had bigman spotfest.

- Lethal/Silas had a good match, Cole/Corino were fun on commentary. Kyle attacked Cole on his way to interrupting the match which led to Lethal sneaking a win, leading to a short Cole/Silas face off which the crowd seemed more invested in than anything. Kyle laid Cole out with a brainbuster, Silas walked up the ramp and held up the ROH Title. 

O'Reilly just isn't doing for me as the next champ, wish Cole/Silas could get more story development heel v. heel isn't done enough and that could be intriguing.


----------



## Corey

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Hangman Page takes on Bobby Fish for the TV Title on the 29th. I doubt a title changes hands this close to Final Battle but d*mmit I can hope.


Huh, that's strange. Thought for sure they'd hold off on the match until Final Battle.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> Huh, that's strange. Thought for sure they'd hold off on the match until Final Battle.


Yeah I wish they would've held it off, could still happen at FB I guess. Possibly this is more development for an angle.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

This is my final battle :lol


----------



## Even Flow

I really love Silas.


----------



## Rah

Corey said:


> SKY HIGH 4 CORNER SURVIVAL - TORNADO RULES
> KAMAITACHI VS. ANGEL DE ORO VS. NICK JACKSON VS. ACH


Angel de Oro is a weird choice of luchador for CMLL to send over.

I mean, of all the middling, hapless midcard talents CMLL have, Oro is the LAST guy I'd think of sending to America to do a spotfest. I get there's no way RoH is poaching Mascara Dorada now that's he on WWE's scouters but Dragon Lee, Titan and Mistico II are right there. Hell, Soberano and Star Jr would probably kill themselves for the American pay cheque. I'm not a fan of those dudes but come on. When was the last good Oro match? 2012, against Casas?


----------



## Corey

Rah said:


> Angel de Oro is a weird choice of luchador for CMLL to send over.
> 
> I mean, of all the middling, hapless midcard talents CMLL have, Oro is the LAST guy I'd think of sending to America to do a spotfest. I get there's no way RoH is poaching Mascara Dorada now that's he on WWE's scouters but Dragon Lee, Titan and Mistico II are right there. Hell, Soberano and Star Jr would probably kill themselves for the American pay cheque. I'm not a fan of those dudes but come on. When was the last good Oro match? 2012, against Casas?


Well, he's actually just another guy in a series of luchadors they've sent over. ROH has used Stuka Jr. and Dragon Lee so far (both faced Kamaitachi of course) and they're also bringing in Ultimo Guerrero & Hechicero for the 6-man tournament (I think you knew that one but idr). 

Oro had a title match with La Mascara this year that I really liked. Nominated it in the MOTYC thread actually. Other than that yeah I don't know anything else.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Question..

What exactly has Kyle O'Reilly done to "earn" his World Title match at Final Battle ? :hmm:


----------



## Corey

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Question..
> 
> What exactly has Kyle O'Reilly done to "earn" his World Title match at Final Battle ? :hmm:


Well they've definitely been protecting him for this shot. He's been booked strong but it's not like he's really done anything meaningful outside of that win against Shibata and beating KUSHIDA twice.

Personally I don't think this is the right time for him to win the belt. He just doesn't have the momentum right now and Cole's reign shouldn't be cut short.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> Well they've definitely been protecting him for this shot. He's been booked strong but it's not like he's really done anything meaningful outside of that win against Shibata and beating KUSHIDA twice.
> 
> Personally I don't think this is the right time for him to win the belt. He just doesn't have the momentum right now and Cole's reign shouldn't be cut short.


Absolutely agree bro, he's not even the most over face on the roster. Cole's reign is just getting started and he's gotten some d*mn good publicity for ROH in this short time (first ROH Wrestler to get on ESPN, invited to fenway park etc.) Kyle is just not ready and he hasn't earned it.


----------



## Corey

Survival of the Fittest happens on November 3rd and 4th and there's been no announcements for it yet, which is weird. Any predictions on a winner?

Jay White? Bobby Fish? Dalton Castle? Kinda seems like that it's for me, even though I'd love to see ACH get the breakout win.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Question..
> 
> What exactly has Kyle O'Reilly done to "earn" his World Title match at Final Battle ? :hmm:


Didn't you see him attack Cole after he won. The International Council for Pro Wrestling Tropes, section 2 article 5, clearly states he's entitled to a title shot asap. It's the rules. Also he's Cole's nemesis and former tag team partner they can't ever refuse to fight one another if a booker claims he's "stuck for ideas." I assume this is all covered in your NWA committee manual.

I'm a big O'reilly fan, he's had some of my favourite matches this year so I'll definitely mark out if he wins. But this feels entirely too soon.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

-***** Italiano- said:


> Didn't you see him attack Cole after he won. The International Council for Pro Wrestling Tropes, section 2 article 5, clearly states he's entitled to a title shot asap. It's the rules. Also he's Cole's nemesis and former tag team partner they can't ever refuse to fight one another if a booker claims he's "stuck for ideas." I assume this is all covered in your NWA committee manual.


So basically he's done nothing :lol



-***** Italiano- said:


> But this feels entirely too soon.


Absolutely.



Corey said:


> Survival of the Fittest happens on November 3rd and 4th and there's been no announcements for it yet, which is weird. Any predictions on a winner?
> 
> Jay White? Bobby Fish? Dalton Castle? Kinda seems like that it's for me, even though I'd love to see ACH get the breakout win.


Jay White, Castle, Cabana, Dijak or Page for me.


----------



## Cipher

https://twitter.com/MLW/status/789876474182508544

Haha, ROH is the NOAH of the US

These spoilers so sooooooo bad.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Cipher said:


> https://twitter.com/MLW/status/789876474182508544
> 
> Haha, ROH is the NOAH of the US
> 
> These spoilers so sooooooo bad.


Again it was a sh*t card so what do you expect? The hyped match for the show was Bull James v. Adam Cole in a proving ground match and the main event wasn't even billed until the show happened.


----------



## Corey

Cipher said:


> https://twitter.com/MLW/status/789876474182508544
> 
> Haha, ROH is the NOAH of the US
> 
> These spoilers so sooooooo bad.


:eyeroll

Trash show, trash numbers. (again) Not spoilers btw, it was just a house show.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Heard Silas & Cole tore the house down, glad to hear.


----------



## Corey

Awaiting that show review from @Hencheman_21 Dijak vs. O'Reilly sounds pretty awesome on paper and that Page/Briscoe/Fish 3 way looks interesting.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Never heard of him, is this guy any good ? [USER]Corey[/USER] :hmm:


----------



## Corey

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Never heard of him, is this guy any good ? [USER]Corey[/USER] :hmm:


Heard of him but actually never watched him wrestle. Don't even know if there's a company readily available where I could've seen him compete, honestly.  I know he's worked NJPW before, but that might have been a couple years ago. 

He's somewhat of a hometown boy though so I wouldn't be surprised if he got the shocking win to let Cole get another smaller scale defense in.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> Heard of him but actually never watched him wrestle. Don't even know if there's a company readily available where I could've seen him compete, honestly.  I know he's worked NJPW before, but that might have been a couple years ago.
> 
> He's somewhat of a hometown boy though so I wouldn't be surprised if he got the shocking win to let Cole get another smaller scale defense in.


He looks legit, somewhat of a decent promo. Hope he can go in the ring, guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## USAUSA1

Jax is da man


----------



## ShreveSStar

Is that Jax Dane?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

USAUSA1 said:


> Jax is da man





ShreveSStar said:


> Is that Jax Dane?


Is he any good ?


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Caught up on some ROH. I watched Glory by Honor and last week's ROH episode. I like the big black dudes Shane Taylor and Keith Lee lol. :lmao


----------



## Leon Knuckles

You guys think Hangman Page beats Bobby Fish for the TV title so BC can hold all the ROH hardware???


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Leon Knuckles said:


> You guys think Hangman Page beats Bobby Fish for the TV title so BC can hold all the ROH hardware???


I really hope so because Hangman Page is ROH's most improved wrestler this year, he deserves it. However, the match takes place at a road to final battle show and not actually final battle so I doubt it.

It's pretty sh*tty that both reddragon memebers will both hold ROH gold while all of BC couldn't.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

He (Hangman Page) even beat Jay Briscoe. He should get a proper push with the TV title.


----------



## Corey

Leon Knuckles said:


> He (Hangman Page) even beat Jay Briscoe. He should get a proper push with the TV title.


The belt should be Dijak's.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

In a smart ROH booking world.

Page would go over Fish at Final Battle

Bucks would go over Briscoes at Final Battle 

And Cole would go over O'Reilly at Final Battle and Bullet Club would stand tall to close the show.


----------



## Hencheman_21

Corey said:


> Awaiting that show review from @Hencheman_21 Dijak vs. O'Reilly sounds pretty awesome on paper and that Page/Briscoe/Fish 3 way looks interesting.


I wish I could give a good review but I was tired, a bit under the weather and the damn camera man blocked like half the action. I remember someone else talking about this and to me it is a bit of an issue. Not sure why but I never have a problem with this at TNA tapings. I think their ring is a bit higher than ROH's so the camera man really does not block your view from ground level and of course a lot of TNA's seating is bleachers while Saturday it was all floor level. 

Decent sized crowd but nothing big. They got hot a few times but were rather quite which did not help my excitement. 

Dalton Castle by far got the best response. Cole, Lethal, Cheeseburger and War Machine got good responses too. 

Jay Lethal vs. Kamaitachi was underwhelming. Nothing special except for one spot. Lethal was on the apron and Kamaitachi jumped over the rope and hit a sunset flip power bomb onto the floor. That was insane. 

O'Reilly vs. Dijak was pretty good. Real good story telling and focus on the size difference. I wanted to get a "Di Jak Die" chant going but did not have the energy to bother. It was cool seeing Nana there as a bit of a fan of his. 

Page vs. Mark Briscoe was decent. One advantage of my seat is I was near corner, 2 rows back. so guys would come over here to get slammed into railing or in the case of Mark, he hopped onto the corner and was close enough to touch if I wanted. 

The three way, which started as one on one with no Page, was decent not could have been better in my view. 

The Addiction vs. Cabana and Castle was a blast. Not a match for those looking for serious wrestling and great work rate but a fun match to watch for entertainment purposes. All four men were on fire and had the crowd rolling. Castle, as usual, delivered the goods. 

Bull James vs. Martinez, or grown up Pedro as I came to think of him, was actually a tag match. BJ joined Martinez and Bull teamed with none other than the living legend himself...MR WRESTLING III. That was a great surprise and was a fun match. 

The triple threat tag match was good. Tempura Boys pulled out some nice moves. Coast to Coast were ok but nothing special that I saw.

Sadly the MCMG were not in action, I think maybe Sabin is hurt again. But did see him at the announcer table and Shelley teamed with White. They were scheduled to talk on ANX of the Cabinet but it did not go down. It seems Coleman is not feeling the Cabinet anymore. He cut nice promo about how he and ANX especially King are better than that crap. They started to leave and only stopped long enough to lay out the chumps that come down to ring with them cheering them. So White said he and Shelley came for a match and that is what the crowd wanted so he gave an open challenge. It was answered by War Machine. A real good match with both teams playing to their strengths and after the match a nice show of sportsmanship. 

The main event between Cole and Young was by far the best match of the night. A hard hitting back and forth. Young showed his toughness early on but Cole kept coming back and gave young all he could handle. In the end Cole earned Young's respect. I know Young is pretty much a loner but I think he would make a nice addition to the ROH's Bullet Club. 

There was also a match between a couple women but I can not remember who. Decent match though. 

Hope that gives ya some insight. If you have any questions feel free to ask and if I can I will answer.


----------



## Corey

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> In a smart ROH booking world.
> 
> Page would go over Fish at Final Battle
> 
> Bucks would go over Briscoes at Final Battle
> 
> And Cole would go over O'Reilly at Final Battle and Bullet Club would stand tall to close the show.


TBH I'm kinda thinking that's how it's gonna go down. BC dominates the company for a little while. O'Reilly just... doesn't feel right at the moment. Page keeps getting all these wins too.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Hencheman_21 said:


> The main event between Cole and Young was by far the best match of the night. A hard hitting back and forth. Young showed his toughness early on but Cole kept coming back and gave young all he could handle. In the end Cole earned Young's respect. I know Young is pretty much a loner but I think he would make a nice addition to the ROH's Bullet Club.
> .


That's what I like to hear, have heard nothing but positive reviews for this match thus far. Cole/Silas just sounds like it clicks.



Corey said:


> TBH I'm kinda thinking that's how it's gonna go down. BC dominates the company for a little while. O'Reilly just... doesn't feel right at the moment. Page keeps getting all these wins too.


I really hope so brother it's the only way it should go down at this point.


----------



## Corey

Is it just me or has ROH's promotion been pretty terrible as of late? There's a TV taping in 3 days & Survival of the Fittest next week and you wouldn't even know it. All the articles on the front page of their website have been there for weeks. Get your shit together!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> Is it just me or has ROH's promotion been pretty terrible as of late? There's a TV taping in 3 days & Survival of the Fittest next week and you wouldn't even know it. All the articles on the front page of their website have been there for weeks. Get your shit together!


They're lazy as hell, not only their promotion but their booking as well. Sh*tty cards left & right.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I think Cole is losing the title @Corey cry:cry


----------



## Corey

Hey, ya never know. He could retain and keep the belt to promote the company throughout the UK and Germany. Odd they used his old photos though and not a newer one with the belt.


----------



## DGenerationMC

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I think Cole is losing the title


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Okay fellas Cole might not be losing the title, this being a triple threat gives me hope. @Corey , @DGenerationMC


----------



## Leon Knuckles

You shut your whore mouth! :mj2


----------



## Corey

Ideally, if they hadn't ran the match earlier in the year in a lesser setting, I think the perfect Final Battle main event would've been Cole vs. Lethal vs. O'Reilly. Maybe an elimination match to boot? It would've worked best within the story and you wouldn't have to give Lethal his rematch so close to FB when you know he has no chance of winning it in the UK. 

-------------------

In what I think is really cool news, ROH is returning to the Center Stage venue for their next Atlanta show. That's where they held their shows over Wrestlemania 27 weekend and it was a really cool environment. Idk how it's gonna look on TV (it's a taping) but it's definitely gonna be different. Also this: "a certain star will be returning home to his Peach State roots to compete in front of Honor Nation!" What former ROH star is from Georgia... other than AJ Styles?  Is it Jimmy Rave!? :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC

Corey said:


> What former ROH star is from Georgia... other than AJ Styles?  Is it Jimmy Rave!? :mark:


JIMMY RAVE! THE CROWN JE-










God, I still think he should've gotten a ROH Title run, even if it lasted 1 month.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

LETS GO PAGE 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/792068640719994880


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

ROH really needs to improve their VOD player, it's pretty sh*tty. The quality fuzzes up constantly and the video often starts & stops.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

According to tweets from the tapings tonight we got a heel turn from one of the more top tier ROH guys



Spoiler: Heel turn



..... boom boom


----------



## DGenerationMC

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> According to tweets from the tapings tonight we got a heel turn from one of the more top tier ROH guys
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Heel turn
> 
> 
> 
> ..... boom boom


So it'll be


Spoiler



Cabana vs. Castle


 at Final Battle? I can dig that.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Feel like both guys would need a win there.


----------



## SAMCRO

Where the hell is Truth Martini? He pretty much just disappeared when Lethal turned face, there was no storyline where he left him or they agreed to go their separate ways, he just disappeared without any explanation. Or maybe i missed something, if so someone let me know.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

SAMCRO said:


> Where the hell is Truth Martini? He pretty much just disappeared when Lethal turned face, there was no storyline where he left him or they agreed to go their separate ways, he just disappeared without any explanation. Or maybe i missed something, if so someone let me know.


Dijak took him out in kayfabe because Truth needed neck surgery so that's how he was written off.


----------



## SAMCRO

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Dijak took him out in kayfabe because Truth needed neck surgery so that's how he was written off.


Oh i see, thank you.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

SAMCRO said:


> Oh i see, thank you.


No problem bud, didn't know you watched ROH ?


----------



## SAMCRO

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> No problem bud, didn't know you watched ROH ?


Yeah i try to keep up with it, sometimes i miss an episode or two though.


----------



## Corey

Decided to look at the info page for Survival of the Fittest and they apparently have most of the first night already set. Why was this not announced anywhere yet...?

NON TOURNAMENT SINGLES MATCH
KYLE O'REILLY VS. CHRISTOPHER DANIELS w/ FRANKIE KAZARIAN

NON TOURNAMENT TAG TEAM MATCH
WAR MACHINE (RAY ROWE & HANSON) VS. JAY & MARK BRISCOE

4 CORNER SURVIVAL - SOTF QUALIFIER
MISTERIOSO JR. VS. HANGMAN PAGE VS. LIO RUSH VS. SHO

TRIPLE THREAT - SOTF QUALIFIER
DALTON CASTLE W/ THE BOYS VS. RHETT TITUS w/ CAPRICE COLEMAN VS. CHRIS SABIN

ONE-ON-ONE - SOTF QUALIFIER
DONOVAN DIJAK VS. JAX DANE

4 CORNER SURVIVAL- SOTF QUALIFIER
??? VS. ??? VS. ??? VS. ???

TRIPLE THREAT - SOTF QUALIFIER
??? VS. ??? VS. ???

ONE-ON-ONE - SOTF QUALIFIER
??? VS. ???

PLUS
SHANE TAYLOR & KEITH LEE
BOBBY FISH
COLT CABANA
ALEX SHELLEY
KENNY KING w/ CAPRICE COLEMAN
CMLL'S THE PANTHER
WILL FERRARA
SILAS YOUNG
YO

Damn, Dijak vs. Dane in the first round could go either way. I see Rush winning the 4 way, Castle winning the triple threat, and I assume the non-tournament matches indicate that none of those guys will be in the other qualifiers? No clue. Wild match set for Night 2 as well:

NO RULES
KEITH LEE & SHANE TAYLOR VS. WAR MACHINE (RAY ROWE & HANSON)


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Never heard of him, is this guy any good ? [USER]Corey[/USER] :hmm:


jax dane is a good hand and could be built up akin to brock lesnar. the guy has a similar vibe about him and if booked right could be a star for ROH. Hes held the nwa belt for the past fourteen months and has really established himself as a star within the texas territorys


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Bobryderswebcam said:


> jax dane is a good hand and could be built up akin to brock lesnar. the guy has a similar vibe about him and if booked right could be a star for ROH. Hes held the nwa belt for the past fourteen months and has really established himself as a star within the texas territorys


Thanks for the info on him (Y)


----------



## Even Flow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/793135326273343488
:lmao


----------



## Leon Knuckles

BJ PENIS WHACKING OFFICIALS :lmao


----------



## Corey

Whitmer needs to be released or just put him in a backstage role.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Corey said:


> Whitmer needs to be released or just put him in a backstage role.


Why? He gets nuclear heat. He's an amazing heel and an average wrestler.


----------



## Corey

Leon Knuckles said:


> Why? He gets nuclear heat. He's an amazing heel and an average wrestler.


I wouldn't even call him an amazing heel. He's just really hated because he sucks.  Seems to drag everyone down into every program he's involved with and simply doesn't fit into the current mold of the company imo. I haven't cared about any of this shit with Corino or whatever the hell's going on with Kevin Sullivan.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Corey said:


> I wouldn't even call him an amazing heel. He's just really hated because he sucks.  Seems to drag everyone down into every program he's involved with and simply doesn't fit into the current mold of the company imo. I haven't cared about any of this shit with Corino or whatever the hell's going on with Kevin Sullivan.


He should be a heel manager, but he should manage a babyface.


----------



## Even Flow

Whitmer already works backstage as an agent backstage, from what i've listened to in the past from PWInsider.


----------



## Corey

All of the SOTF qualifiers were posted. Not announced... but posted. Bolding my picks:

4 CORNER SURVIVAL - SURVIVAL OF THE FITTEST QUALIFIER
MISTERIOSO JR. VS. HANGMAN PAGE VS. *LIO RUSH* VS. SHO

4 CORNER SURVIVAL- SURVIVAL OF THE FITTEST QUALIFIER
THE PANTHER VS. WILL FERRARA VS. *SILAS YOUNG* VS. YO

TRIPLE THREAT- SURVIVAL OF THE FITTEST QUALIFIER
*DALTON CASTLE* W/ THE BOYS VS. RHETT TITUS w/ CAPRICE COLEMAN VS. CHRIS SABIN

TRIPLE THREAT- SURVIVAL OF THE FITTEST QUALIFIER
*COLT CABANA* VS. CHEESEBURGER VS. ALEX SHELLEY

ONE-ON-ONE- SURVIVAL OF THE FITTEST QUALIFIER
*BOBBY FISH* VS. KENNY KING w/ CAPRICE COLEMAN

ONE-ON-ONE- SURVIVAL OF THE FITTEST QUALIFIER
DONOVAN DIJAK VS. *JAX DANE*

Just gonna go way off the wall and say Lio Rush wins it all.  Rooting for Dijak though.


----------



## The Sick

ROH comes on at crazy times in my area and on an odd channel called Comet at 12am which is known to play sci fi and horror movies/shows so I have to dvr it but the way it's set up is the channel viewing is kinda small like some channels do when they play older shows. Maybe it's my tv? Then it comes on around 1am on NBC sundays which is a far better viewing experience but even that's iffy cause it doesn't come on weekly like the one on Comet. Very strange.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

The Sick said:


> ROH comes on at crazy times in my area and on an odd channel called Comet at 12am which is known to play sci fi and horror movies/shows so I have to dvr it but the way it's set up is the channel viewing is kinda small like some channels do when they play older shows. Maybe it's my tv? Then it comes on around 1am on NBC sundays which is a far better viewing experience but even that's iffy cause it doesn't come on weekly like the one on Comet. Very strange.


rohwrestling.com uploads the latest episode every Thursday.


----------



## Corey

The Sick said:


> ROH comes on at crazy times in my area and on an odd channel called Comet at 12am which is known to play sci fi and horror movies/shows so I have to dvr it but the way it's set up is the channel viewing is kinda small like some channels do when they play older shows. Maybe it's my tv? Then it comes on around 1am on NBC sundays which is a far better viewing experience but even that's iffy cause it doesn't come on weekly like the one on Comet. Very strange.


It's normal. They're on syndicated local TV which is why they air at random times. As Leon said though, you can also watch the show online. It's also available through the FITE TV app.


----------



## The Sick

Right on. Thanks Corey and Leon. Haven't been on the site in a long time but thought you had to be a ringside member and pay them to watch their stuff. :shrug


----------



## Corey

The Sick said:


> Right on. Thanks Corey and Leon. Haven't been on the site in a long time but thought you had to be a ringside member and pay them to watch their stuff. :shrug


If you pay then you get the show at an earlier rate through the week. Free members get it every Thursday.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

It works great on PS4.


----------



## hgr423

how do you watch on ps4?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

hgr423 said:


> how do you watch on ps4?


I think just go to the website through your PS4 browser :shrug 

Or get the fite app on PS4.


----------



## Even Flow

ACH is leaving ROH soon:



PWInsider said:


> It appears that the ACH situation we wrote about a few weeks back did not go without ripple effects after all as PWInsider.com has confirmed from multiple sources that he is finishing up with the company.
> 
> ACH is currently signed to an exclusive deal but will not be signing another deal with the promotion. It is always possible he will to be used down the line on a per-date basis, but we have heard that after the end of the year, the two sides will part company.
> 
> Several weeks ago, ACH worked a pair of events for AAW Jim Lynam Memorial events in Illinois and at one of the events, used the mic to make veiled comments that many believed were about ROH. That upset a number of people in the ROH locker room that felt ACH was being disrespectful, especially since he wouldn't have been able to work the shows without getting permission from someone in ROH management. ROH management met with ACH at the next set of ROH events, but there was no real word, until today, as to what fallout, if any, there was from the situation.
> 
> ACH has been with the promotion since 2012. He's been touring with New Japan and given ROH's relationship there, it should be interesting to see if NJPW continues to utilize him once he and ROH end their relationship.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Don't GoGo ACH


----------



## Leon Knuckles

ACH could easily go to NXT or CWC.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

All ACH ever wanted was his deserved TV Title reign.


----------



## Hencheman_21

One rumor is ACH might be joining the Justice League >


----------



## Corey

No no NO! See ROH, this is what happens when you wait around for years to push someone who has clearly earned and deserved it.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

ACH is actually a guy that can get the whole crowd to root for him (I'm look at you Kyle O'Reilly)


----------



## DGenerationMC

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> ACH is actually a guy that can get the whole crowd to root for him *(I'm look at you Kyle O'Reilly)*


----------



## TroyEdward

*RoH SOTF Night 1 Arlington Front Row Ticket for sale*

Hey, my friend has an extra ticket for tomorrows (November 3) ROH SOTF Night in Arlington Texas for sale. Face value ($65) Will meet at venue. Section D1 Seat 10 (Front Row) If anyone is interrested. Please comment and I will get you in touch with him.


----------



## Corey

SOTF Finals tonight:

The Panther (CMLL) vs. Jax Dane vs. Bobby Fish vs. Dalton Castle vs. Lio Rush vs. Punisher Martinez

Yeah... not exactly the most exciting match.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I got either Lio, Dane or Castle, who then goes on to challenge Cole.


----------



## Corey

Here's an updated card for Final Battle. I was unaware they were doing Fish/Lee there. That match hasn't even aired yet on TV, has it?

Seems like Lethal vs. Cody Rhodes would be the way to go and I'd be down with that, it's just that the rest of the card feels like a hodge podge of rematches and exhibitions. Cole & O'Reilly have fantastic chemistry and Briscoes/Bucks should deliver as well, it's just that nothing feels MAJOR to me. Why are they not promoting Cody more either? This company is really starting to fuck up. :lol

*ROH WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP*
KYLE O’REILLY VS. ADAM COLE © (If Still Champion)

*ROH WORLD TELEVISION CHAMPIONSHIP*
DRAGON LEE VS. BOBBY FISH (c)

*ROH WORLD TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSHIP*
JAY & MARK BRISCOE VS. THE YOUNG BUCKS (MATT & NICK JACKSON) (c)

*ROH WORLD SIX MAN TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSHIP TOURNAMENT FINAL*
KUSHIDA, ACH, & JAY WHITE vs. ???

PLUS:

ROH DEBUT OF CODY RHODES
JAY LETHAL
JUSHIN “THUNDER” LIGER
COLT CABANA
DALTON CASTLE (w/THE BOYS)
MOTOR CITY MACHINE GUNS (ALEX SHELLEY & CHRIS SABIN)
LIO RUSH
PLUS MORE!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

You can add Jushin Thunder Liger v. Silas Young to that list, Corey.


----------



## Corey

Just finished the Champions vs. All Stars match and man, I'm surprised to say I actually disagree with ya @MarkyWhipwreck. It wasn't a classic or anything but I thought it was really entertaining for an altogether 50 minute match. Enjoyed Fish battling literally everyone in the match including his own teammates and the shock behind Jay being eliminated first. Didn't seem like anyone knew how to react.  Thought it did a lot for building Castle up as a serious threat as well with him pinning Cole. Gives him an even better chance to win SOTF imo (which might be going on as I type this). Tag Title match wasn't the greatest (my god there were so many superkicks) but like you said, the crowd was into it and I loved that false finish towards the end. Overall it kept my attention for nearly an hour I enjoyed the creativity so I can't complain. Probably *** 1/2 for the whole thing.

EDIT: Oh shit wait it's over! If someone turns heel out of this and we get former tag team partners colliding, I can dig it. Came down to him and Rush apparently.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/794752875461218305


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> Just finished the Champions vs. All Stars match and man, I'm surprised to say I actually disagree with ya @MarkyWhipwreck. It wasn't a classic or anything but I thought it was really entertaining for an altogether 50 minute match. Enjoyed Fish battling literally everyone in the match including his own teammates and the shock behind Jay being eliminated first. Didn't seem like anyone knew how to react.  Thought it did a lot for building Castle up as a serious threat as well with him pinning Cole. Gives him an even better chance to win SOTF imo (which might be going on as I type this). Tag Title match wasn't the greatest (my god there were so many superkicks) but like you said, the crowd was into it and I loved that false finish towards the end. Overall it kept my attention for nearly an hour I enjoyed the creativity so I can't complain. Probably *** 1/2 for the whole thing.
> 
> EDIT: Oh shit wait it's over! If someone turns heel out of this and we get former tag team partners colliding, I can dig it. Came down to him and Rush apparently.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/794752875461218305


Maybe my expectations were too high comparing it to previous years, it wasn't bad just wasn't my cup of tea :lol

And Fish ?!?! 

This is your chance to redeem yourselves ROH ! Turn Fish heel at Final Battle, have him cost Kyle the match. Then we can get another champ v. champ scenario with Cole & Fish :mark:


----------



## Corey

War Machine is gonna take part in the New Japan World Tag League. Runs from 11/18-12/10 so they won't be around for Final Battle.


----------



## Even Flow

If anyone in reDRagon is going to turn heel, it'll likely be Fish. I would totally dig a Fish vs O'Reilly feud.


----------



## Even Flow

Liger's been confirmed for Final Battle.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Even Flow said:


> Liger's been confirmed for Final Battle.





MarkyWhipwreck said:


> You can add* Jushin Thunder Liger v. Silas Young* to that list, Corey.


Here ya go.


----------



## Corey

The last show in the UK (which was set to take place in London) is now gonna happen inside York Hall, which is where Rev Pro runs all their big show. THAT... is pretty cool. (Y) Cole vs. Lethal for the World Title and Scurll vs. Ospreay round 19 are headlining.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Wonder if Cole & Lethal can top their masterpiece at DBD, crowd will probably be better so there's that.


----------



## Corey

Finally, we got some news today and lots of it!

First off, Will Ospreay is coming to America next year. He's currently announced for appearances on ROH shows in Atlanta (Jan. 14th) @Saintpat, Pittsburgh (Feb. 11th) and Baltimore (Feb. 12th), as well as the huge Supercard of Honor show in Lakeland, FL on April 1st. @Hencheman_21

Also, the first ever Decade of Excellent Tournament kicks off 12/4 at the Final Battle TV Tapings in Philly. It's an 8 man tournament where the winner gets an ROH World Title shot at the 15th Anniversary Show. The finals take place in Atlanta on January 14th, which is a TV taping and another tag for @Saintpat who's gonna see some good shit if he attends.

First round matches:

Christopher Daniels vs. Mark Briscoe
Alex Shelley vs. Colt Cabana
Jay Lethal vs. Jushin Liger
Jay Briscoe vs. BJ Whitmer

Have no idea who to pick as winner and a lot will depend on who wins at Final Battle obviously, but those first round matches look pretty nice. Daniels/Briscoe was a TV Title match from a few years ago, Shelley/Cabana takes me back to the mid-2000s, Lethal/Liger had a great match last year at SCOH, and Briscoe/Whitmer is always a physical matchup. Jay can hopefully bring the best out of BJ. Would be very interested in seeing Daniels make one last run at trying to become World Champion, especially if he faced Lethal in the finals.

Cody Rhodes is also signed for the TV Taping.


----------



## Even Flow

Nice amount of info today, for a change.


----------



## Hencheman_21

Oh yea! I knew Supercard would be good either way but this is the beginning of the proof. I am making sure to take the whole day off that day so I can be better rested for the show. Not to mention go early for all the festivities. Even thought I do not really get autographs or pics I will like the chance to shake hands and thank the talent like I do at TNA Meet and Greets.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Elgin is challenging for the ROH Title at Wrestlekingdom 11, that means Cole has to win at Final Battle right ? 

RIGHT?!??!?!


----------



## DGenerationMC

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Elgin is challenging for the ROH Title at Wrestlekingdom 11, that means Cole has to win at Final Battle right ?
> 
> RIGHT?!??!?!


Didn't Cole just beat Elgin?

Eh, O'Reilly-Elgin should be a good ROH showcase match at WK.


----------



## Corey

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Elgin is challenging for the ROH Title at Wrestlekingdom 11


Where's this coming from? I haven't seen it announced anywhere and it wouldn't make much sense, tbh.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

DGenerationMC said:


> Didn't Cole just beat Elgin?
> 
> Eh, O'Reilly-Elgin should be a good ROH showcase match at WK.





Corey said:


> Where's this coming from? I haven't seen it announced anywhere and it wouldn't make much sense, tbh.


I posted this before I posted the match list for WK in the puro thread, which like you said wasn't right. I just never got around to editing the post :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

:mark::mark:


----------



## Saintpat

Corey said:


> Finally, we got some news today and lots of it!
> 
> First off, Will Ospreay is coming to America next year. He's currently announced for appearances on ROH shows in Atlanta (Jan. 14th) @Saintpat, Pittsburgh (Feb. 11th) and Baltimore (Feb. 12th), as well as the huge Supercard of Honor show in Lakeland, FL on April 1st. @Hencheman_21
> 
> Also, the first ever Decade of Excellent Tournament kicks off 12/4 at the Final Battle TV Tapings in Philly. It's an 8 man tournament where the winner gets an ROH World Title shot at the 15th Anniversary Show. The finals take place in Atlanta on January 14th, which is a TV taping and another tag for @Saintpat who's gonna see some good shit if he attends.
> 
> First round matches:
> 
> Christopher Daniels vs. Mark Briscoe
> Alex Shelley vs. Colt Cabana
> Jay Lethal vs. Jushin Liger
> Jay Briscoe vs. BJ Whitmer
> 
> Have no idea who to pick as winner and a lot will depend on who wins at Final Battle obviously, but those first round matches look pretty nice. Daniels/Briscoe was a TV Title match from a few years ago, Shelley/Cabana takes me back to the mid-2000s, Lethal/Liger had a great match last year at SCOH, and Briscoe/Whitmer is always a physical matchup. Jay can hopefully bring the best out of BJ. Would be very interested in seeing Daniels make one last run at trying to become World Champion, especially if he faced Lethal in the finals.
> 
> Cody Rhodes is also signed for the TV Taping.


Thanks for the tag. I won't be able to be there because I have WWE house show tix in Birmingham on the same date.

Me and ROH are currently on the outs -- I paid to be a ringside member for the sole purpose of getting presale opportunities for those few events I can make because I really like to be on the front row and don't mind paying for the privilege.

Well, they managed to not send me any notice about SC of Honor in Orlando. By the time I found out about it, front rows were sold out. Never got any email notification. I emailed them to ask what happened and like 2 days later they send me a 'Hey, time to renew your ringside membership' notice, so they had my email address on their list.

So I didn't renew and at the moment am not inclined to give them any money. I know it's not going to hurt them, I know they'll put on great shows, but I feel ilke they took my money and didn't give me the one thing I wanted (and was included in membership) in return.


----------



## Corey

Saintpat said:


> Thanks for the tag. I won't be able to be there because I have WWE house show tix in Birmingham on the same date.
> 
> Me and ROH are currently on the outs -- I paid to be a ringside member for the sole purpose of getting presale opportunities for those few events I can make because I really like to be on the front row and don't mind paying for the privilege.
> 
> Well, they managed to not send me any notice about SC of Honor in Orlando. By the time I found out about it, front rows were sold out. Never got any email notification. I emailed them to ask what happened and like 2 days later they send me a 'Hey, time to renew your ringside membership' notice, so they had my email address on their list.
> 
> So I didn't renew and at the moment am not inclined to give them any money. I know it's not going to hurt them, I know they'll put on great shows, but I feel ilke they took my money and didn't give me the one thing I wanted (and was included in membership) in return.


Well damn... that sucks.  I do feel like they've been fucking up lately with the lack of proper announcements and promoting their product, but that's as shame to hear. Guess I'll remove you from the tag list.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

We're getting Adam Cole v. Chris Sabin on the 19th in Leicester now. Pretty cool considering we were supposed to get this when Cole came down with pneumonia.


----------



## Corey

Loved the debut from Taven's New Kingdom this week, which btw is himself, TK O'Ryan, and Vinny Marseglia. The other two are indy guys from the northeast (much like Taven) so they were over in Lowell. Had a cool entrance and a nice presence about them. Big time win over Bullet Club too. That' a good way to establish a stable and I'm definitely interested in the eventual Cole vs. Taven feud.

Dragon Lee was really sharp in his match with Fish, which helped tell the story of Fish being "injured" and slowed by those cracked ribs. Nice upset. Looking forward to Fish vs. Page next week.


----------



## Saintpat

Corey said:


> Well damn... that sucks.  I do feel like they've been fucking up lately with the lack of proper announcements and promoting their product, but that's as shame to hear. Guess I'll remove you from the tag list.


I'll get over it, but that was going to be a fun part of my WM trip. The lady who replied to me was just kind of 'Oh, well, sorry that happened' and ... that's it. I'll have a good time in Orland, buddy of mine from Chicago is coming and taking his 10-year-old son. So we'll do a bunch of stuff and it will be cool.


----------



## Corey

ROH has signed Marty Scurll & Will Ospreay to exclusive deals. Pretty big news, although I'm not as excited about it as I would've been several months ago. Still looking forward to all the potential matchups.


----------



## Even Flow

That's good news.

Was Ospreay the one who got offered the deal from Heyman to join Gabe?


----------



## Corey

Even Flow said:


> Was Ospreay the one who got offered the deal from Heyman to join Gabe?


Yeah that was him. Guess it worked out better for him to do the ROH/New Japan combo.


----------



## Even Flow

Yeah, totally makes sense given the ROH/NJPW relationship.


----------



## Even Flow

Veda Scott has left, according to PWInsider.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Even Flow said:


> Veda Scott has left, according to PWInsider.


:fuckthis


----------



## Even Flow

Yeah, that was a shock to me too. Especially as she's been there since the start as she was trained at the ROH school and of course they're now introducing a Women's Division.


----------



## Corey

Not gonna miss that annoying ass voice. :lol


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

That's too bad, she was fun to watch. Local girl from RI too, if I'm not mistaken. Wonder where she's off to next.


----------



## Even Flow

I think she was recently wrestling for Stardom, so she'll probably split her time between doing various indy promotions and wrestling for Stardom.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Gonna miss seeing this on ROH/WOH too cry:cry


----------



## virus21

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Gonna miss seeing this on ROH/WOH too cry:cry


Now Im starting to regret not watching ROH


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Alright episode of ROH this week:

- The crowd was really hot for The Addiction/Kaimatachi v. Team CMLL. The Addiction/Kaimatachi were so over, really wish they would've won. Fun match though.

- Taylor/Lee v. Castle/Cabana was alright, they teased Colt's turn by him locking the boys in a room or something.

- Hangman Page v. Bobby Fish was solid from a storytelling perspective, however I'm pretty done with the RedDragon guys atm they're pretty boring. O'Reilly was at ringside for the match, the crowd really didn't care though. Page ended up tapping out to the kneebar. Adam Cole came out after the match backed by "Adam Cole" chants, they started a Cole/Kyle confrontation but then Lethal came out and it seemed that the crowd cared much more about the Cole/Lethal confrontation. 

- Almost makes me think should they have went with a Cole/Lethal rematch for Final Battle, how would you guys have felt about that ? :hmm:


----------



## Corey

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> - Almost makes me think should they have went with a Cole/Lethal rematch for Final Battle, how would you guys have felt about that ? :hmm:


I still stand by the fact that they should've done a 3-Way Elimination Match with Lethal involved. It seems like it would be crazy, but I have this weird feeling like something is gonna happen in the UK and we either get a title change or Lethal ends up being added to the FB main event. Who knows though, just seems like nothing is really _final_ yet, ya know?

Let's see if I can stay up for the episode. On in 40 minutes.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> I still stand by the fact that they should've done a 3-Way Elimination Match with Lethal involved. It seems like it would be crazy, but I have this weird feeling like something is gonna happen in the UK and we either get a title change or Lethal ends up being added to the FB main event. Who knows though, just seems like nothing is really _final_ yet, ya know?
> 
> Let's see if I can stay up for the episode. On in 40 minutes.


I think that would've been a solid bout but like you said it did happen earlier this year.

I don't know about the Cole/Lethal match in London, I think they're gonna have Cole go over clean to give him a strong title defense because he's only had 4 title defenses since winning it and only one on PPV. I think Lethal will end up getting Cody Rhodes at FB.


----------



## Corey

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I think that would've been a solid bout but like you said it did happen earlier this year.
> 
> I don't know about the Cole/Lethal match in London, I think they're gonna have Cole go over clean to give him a strong title defense because he's only had 4 title defenses since winning it and only one on PPV. I think Lethal will end up getting Cody Rhodes at FB.


Yeah I'm thinking the same with Lethal/Rhodes. I just wish something felt BIG on this show damn it! :lol

BTW, did you hear about ACH being granted his release from the company? He's not on the roster page anymore and not listed as being on the card for Final Battle, which would really screw things up since he's in the finals of the 6 man title tourney. I guess he could be replaced by Lio Rush? idk


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> Yeah I'm thinking the same with Lethal/Rhodes. I just wish something felt BIG on this show damn it! :lol
> 
> BTW, did you hear about ACH being granted his release from the company? He's not on the roster page anymore and not listed as being on the card for Final Battle, which would really screw things up since he's in the finals of the 6 man title tourney. I guess he could be replaced by Lio Rush? idk


The biggest thing they could've done for FB was Cole/Cody for the title, that's big buys for ROH. I thought that's what they should've done.

And for ACH

:fuckthis 

That frigging sucks man, we were just talking about how he deserved to go over Mark Briscoe to challenge Fish for the TV title at DBD. That bothers me, because he had huge upside a true face that could hold a crowd and who was solid on the mic. As far as FB goes yeah I guess they could replace him with Lio or maybe working FB was a part of him getting his release.


----------



## Corey

I stayed up for the episode last night and actually really enjoyed it. I knew I was going to like seeing the CMLL guys brought in so that was a blast. Ultimo Guerrero is the man and that reverse suplex (the Guerrero Special) was an absolute thing of BEAUTY (***). Don't know if they're looking to turn Kamaitachi face but it seems a lot of midcarders are turning all of a sudden.

Lee & Taylor vs. Castle & Cabana was fine. The crowd in Baltimore was awesome so that helps pretty much anything. A nice prelude to a Cabana turn as well (see, everyone's turning ).

I actually really liked Fish vs. Page. Loved Page attacking him from the start and then Sinclair realizing what he was trying to do so he rang the bell. The ribwork was well done and the big spots/moments throughout the match were spaced nicely (t-bone off the apron OUTTA NOWHERE was crazy) and felt meaningful. If only Page hadn't tapped out so quickly then we could've had a great match. That part I don't understand but oh well. *** 1/4


----------



## Leon Knuckles

DRAGON LEE!!! :maisie


----------



## Leon Knuckles

The New Kingdom look like jobbers. :deandre


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Wasn't the biggest fan of the new Kingdom either, tbh. Taven isn't a leader-esque type guy, he's a secondary type guy.


----------



## Even Flow

Who knows, Bennett might be back in ROH next year. Afterall, he was a Billy Corgan guy. So he's probably got heat.

Depends on how long his TNA deal has left, and if it were to expire, would he be interested in coming back. And if he came back, would they put him back with Taven.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Leon Knuckles said:


> The New Kingdom look like jobbers. :deandre


Personally, I wanted to see a new Embassy with Taven, Dijak and ANX. And maybe Caprice cleaning up the toilet paper :lol

That way, we'd have 2 less unimpressive stables in ROH and a young, promising revived one in return.


----------



## Corey

I was fine with the new Kingdom. I think Taven's new look and experience across the globe makes him feel like more of a big deal and I liked that they brought in two new names instead of rehashing other ones. Idk how good those two actually are but Marseglia at least has a good look with all the tattoos. I'm actually glad that Taven is away from Bennett now because I think he's far more talented.


----------



## Corey

> Starting Thursday November 17th at 12:01 AM and running through Sunday November 20th at 11:59 PM, we are blowing the doors off the ROH Store! With 25% OFF ALL APPAREL and 35% OFF ALL ROH DVDS, this is your chance to save big on all your Ring of Honor merchandise for the holidays! Whether it's gifts for that wrestling fan on your list, or a little something for yourself, this is a huge opportunity to take care of your shopping!
> 
> If you're a Ringside Member, tack on your 15% off discount, and you will save 40% OFF apparel and 50% OFF your ROH DVD purchases!!!


They're doing a Thanksgiving sale the week before Thanksgiving.  Would've bought some stuff if VODs were involved... but they are not.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798947747088973824


----------



## SMW

ROH sure has come along way since silkin and even RF Video. the one thing i dont understand is not long ago they bought the tennis channel for millions of dollars yet they couldnt secure deals with Alberto Del rio gallows/anderson or samoa joe. smh


----------



## Corey

Fish vs. Ospreay at the one of the UK shows this weekend is now officially for the TV Title instead of a Proving Ground match.



SMW said:


> ROH sure has come along way since silkin and even RF Video. the one thing i dont understand is not long ago they bought the tennis channel for millions of dollars yet they couldnt secure deals with Alberto Del rio gallows/anderson or samoa joe. smh


Tbf Joe and Del Rio were just coming off of being released from other companies so I don't think either of them were looking to be tied down immediately. They bounced around and worked anywhere they could before the money came knocking from the big boys up north.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Osperay could definitely take that title off of Fish now that he's signed a deal w/ ROH and Fish won SOTF.


----------



## Vårmakos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/799738175354605568


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Vårmakos said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/799738175354605568


CALLED IT !! Lets go !! Time for Fish to turn heel on O'Reilly at Final Battle.


----------



## DGenerationMC

UK guys like Ospreay and Scurll could and should inject some new life into the ROH product.


----------



## Corey

Dijak and ACH can't win the TV Title, but hey, let's hot shot it right onto Ospreay as soon as he signs a deal with us! :bean


----------



## Even Flow

Had a feeling Ospreay would win the title, like @MarkyWhipwreck said without then scrolling down and reading Ospreay's twitter post.


----------



## Corey

Wonder what this means for Final Battle...? They haven't announced Ospreay of even being at the show so idk if Dragon Lee will be getting his shot or not.

Also, @MarkyWhipwreck what the fuck kinda poster is this? Directly telling us Cole's reign is ending? :lol Or is he the ocean that's crashing down on the statue? WHAT IS IT


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> Wonder what this means for Final Battle...? They haven't announced Ospreay of even being at the show so idk if Dragon Lee will be getting his shot or not.
> 
> Also, @MarkyWhipwreck what the fuck kinda poster is this? Directly telling us Cole's reign is ending? :lol Or is he the ocean that's crashing down on the statue? WHAT IS IT


:Vince2:Vince2:Vince2

My only hope is that since Cole is the only one on the poster he'll somehow win :cry


----------



## DGenerationMC

Corey said:


> Wonder what this means for Final Battle...? They haven't announced Ospreay of even being at the show so idk if Dragon Lee will be getting his shot or not.
> 
> Also, @MarkyWhipwreck what the fuck kinda poster is this? Directly telling us Cole's reign is ending? :lol Or is he the ocean that's crashing down on the statue? WHAT IS IT





MarkyWhipwreck said:


> :Vince2:Vince2:Vince2
> 
> My only hope is that since Cole is the only one on the poster he'll somehow win :cry


I'm just marveling at how badass Cole looks on that awesome poster :bored


----------



## Thumbinthebum

DGenerationMC said:


> UK guys like Ospreay and Scurll could and should inject some new life into the ROH product.


I was at night 2 of the Reach for the Sky tour in Leicester tonight, Ospreay and Scurll faced Young Bucks for the tag team titles in what was easily a 4* main event. They'll face each other tomorrow in London which I guess is a spoiler of tonight's result.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Thumbinthebum said:


> I was at night 2 of the Reach for the Sky tour in Leicester tonight, Ospreay and Scurll faced Young Bucks for the tag team titles in what was easily a 4* main event. They'll face each other tomorrow in London which I guess is a spoiler of tonight's result.


How were the other matches ? Like Cole/Sabin & Lethal/Shelley ?


----------



## Corey

PWPonderings is saying that both the main events were titles matches. If so, then (Y).


----------



## Thumbinthebum

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> How were the other matches ? Like Cole/Sabin & Lethal/Shelley ?


Cole/Sabin was easily second best match of the night, crowd was into Cole from the start and had fun chanting with him then immediately booing. Cole won with a Last Shot following a near fall from a Canadian Destroyer.

Lethal/Shelley went on second so they took it relatively easy. Still solid performances from both, Lethal won with the Lethal Injection.

Briscoes/ReDragon was exactly what you'd expect from those guys, ReDragon won due to distraction from the Young Bucks setting up Final Battle.

Dijak/Rush was surprisingly good (although when one guy is a foot shorter and 100lbs lighter than the other I have low expectations). Dijak hit a moonsault from the middle ropes to the outside, Rush performed a Spanish Fly off the ring apron, Dijak won with Feast Your Eyes.

The Addiction/Dalton Castle & Delirious was a fun comedy match. It opened with Kaz offering Kamaitachi's vacant spot to Delirious (cue a lod of gibberish that Kaz can't understand, Daniels pretends too and Castle actually does). Once the match begsan Castle was over as fuck from the start, Delirious far less so (since he really doesn't wrestle much these days) but by the end the crowd was really into him. Finish was the Best Meltzer Ever to Delirious.

Jay White/Joe Hendry was the opener, that's about all there is to say about it. Not bad, not good, just an opener.



Corey said:


> PWPonderings is saying that both the main events were titles matches. If so, then (Y).


Title wasn't on the line in Cole vs Sabin but afterwards Cole teased letting Lethal have his scheduled title match tonight rather than tomorrow in London. Typical heel shit that works every time despite us all being able to see it a mile away.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Thumbinthebum said:


> Cole/Sabin was easily second best match of the night, crowd was into Cole from the start and had fun chanting with him then immediately booing. Cole won with a Last Shot following a near fall from a Canadian Destroyer.
> 
> Lethal/Shelley went on second so they took it relatively easy. Still solid performances from both, Lethal won with the Lethal Injection.
> 
> Briscoes/ReDragon was exactly what you'd expect from those guys, ReDragon won due to distraction from the Young Bucks setting up Final Battle.
> 
> Dijak/Rush was surprisingly good (although when one guy is a foot shorter and 100lbs lighter than the other I have low expectations). Dijak hit a moonsault from the middle ropes to the outside, Rush performed a Spanish Fly off the ring apron, Dijak won with Feast Your Eyes.
> 
> The Addiction/Dalton Castle & Delirious was a fun comedy match. It opened with Kaz offering Kamaitachi's vacant spot to Delirious (cue a lod of gibberish that Kaz can't understand, Daniels pretends too and Castle actually does). Once the match begsan Castle was over as fuck from the start, Delirious far less so (since he really doesn't wrestle much these days) but by the end the crowd was really into him. Finish was the Best Meltzer Ever to Delirious.
> 
> Jay White/Joe Hendry was the opener, that's about all there is to say about it. Not bad, not good, just an opener.


That's really great to hear, thanks for the review man (Y)


----------



## Corey

Thumbinthebum said:


> Rush performed a Spanish Fly off the ring apron


WHAT!? I have to see this.


----------



## Thumbinthebum

Corey said:


> WHAT!? I have to see this.


Yes, yes you do (I probably don't need to clarify that I'm talking about Lio Rush, not Rush of Los Ingobernables)


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Fine episode of ROH again this week

- Kyle O'Reilly v. Silas Young was a fine match I just can't get invested into Kyle the bore O'Reilly

- Silas after the loss went on to challenge Jushin Thunder Liger at Final Battle in a good promo but he had a glob of spit across his face so I couldn't really pay attention. They also seem to be building Silas as a guy on the cusp of the main event scene.

- Jay Lethal confirmed he's facing Cody Rhodes in a promo (thus also thumping any of his chances of beating Cole tomorrow night)

- MCMG had a sitdown promo about how they've been f*cked by the Bullet club and how they're gonna form a group of guys to take them down. Interesting to say the least.

- Colt Cabana & Castle had a squash match but the aftermath was what was great, Colt Cabana turned heel on Dalton with a mean a** low blow. No lie Colt's heel turn is the best thing he's done since returning to ROH

- The kingdom v. Team CMLL was fun for the crowd, I personally wasn't into it much but that's not me saying it was a bad match.


----------



## virus21

This is the first ROH show I've watched in a while. They really upped their production values.


----------



## DGenerationMC

If Scurll doesn't take the TV Title from Ospreay, I could definitely see him being ROH World Champ in the next year, taking it from whichever face (in which I'd be for O'Reilly if it means Castle dethrones Marty later) beats Cole.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I bet this match will be better than every match on Survivor Series tonight.


----------



## Corey

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I bet this match will be better than every match on Survivor Series tonight.


But... I'm really looking forward to Survior Series. :$


----------



## Corey

This was the finish from the Tag Title match last night and I've got to admit... that it's pretty cool. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800128861916774400


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

DGenerationMC said:


> *If Scurll doesn't take the TV Title from Ospreay*, I could definitely see him being ROH World Champ in the next year, taking it from whichever face (in which I'd be for O'Reilly if it means Castle dethrones Marty later) beats Cole.


----------



## Corey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800458299514597376
:bean

At this point Dragon Lee is winning at Final Battle (against someone...?) before taking the belt to Mexico and losing it to Kamaitachi who'll then return to the U.S. and drop it back to Bobby Fish.

EDIT: The setup and attendance looks great for the show though.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

ACH, Dijak, Hangman, Castle & Chicken must be heated.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

So ROH wasted Ciampa and NXT struck gold with him. :deandre


----------



## Even Flow

TV title changes hands twice in 3 days :lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800966961291264001


----------



## Corey

Now THAT I can get behind because it will probably be insane.


----------



## Even Flow

Look's like you could be right, Corey with your prediction of Dragon Lee winning at Final Battle. They could easily protect Scurll too by having Dragon Lee win the title without pinning Scurll.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Even Flow said:


> TV title changes hands twice in 3 days :lmao


None of this was on TV, so most of the fans don't even know about it.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Leon Knuckles said:


> None of this was on TV, so most of the fans don't even know about it.


Which makes it worse when you watch one episode and Bobby Fish is the champ and then you tune into Final Battle and Marty Scrull is the champ.


----------



## SMW

The Villain Marty Scrull ROH TV Champion! I Love it!!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/801285544852549632


----------



## Leon Knuckles

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/801285544852549632


Where is Jay Lethal?

Kyle O'Reilly is not a main event talent.


----------



## Corey

Leon Knuckles said:


> Where is Jay Lethal?
> 
> Kyle O'Reilly is not a main event talent.


Lethal is facing Cody Rhodes, and I have no idea why the hell they're not promoting Cody.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Corey said:


> Lethal is facing Cody Rhodes, and I have no idea why the hell they're not promoting Cody.


OH HOT DAMN, Lethal vs Rhodes is gonna be a clinic! :dance :dance :dance


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Leon Knuckles said:


> Kyle O'Reilly is not a main event talent.


If only ROH would realize this.


----------



## Even Flow

Hard to believe Final Battle is in 9 days.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Even Flow said:


> Hard to believe Final Battle is in 9 days.


Exactly, when there's been almost no build.

It's crazy how much last years Final Battle build was so much better.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Liverpool's VOD is up, props to ROH for getting it up fast. I won't get this one though, will get nights 2 and 3.


----------



## Even Flow

I'll just d/l it from XWT when it's available, since i've got free leech on all torrents.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Just when you think Adam Cole can't get any better, he again shows why he's leagues ahead of the no.1 contender.


----------



## Corey

Fucking poachers just keep comin...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Of course we lose our best color commentator.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Of course we lose our best color commentator.


What do you mean by "we"? Do you work for ROH?

Personally, I'm happy for him. Working for WWE is a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity. He has fulfilled his dream and he can cross it off his bucket list.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Leon Knuckles said:


> What do you mean by "we"? Do you work for ROH?
> 
> Personally, I'm happy for him. Working for WWE is a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity. He has fulfilled his dream and he can cross it off his bucket list.


"We" as in the company I support, smartass.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> "We" as in the company I support, smartass.


Do you not support NXT/WWE?


----------



## Corey

Hey, another sale! 50% off for ringside members! :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Leon Knuckles said:


> Do you not support NXT/WWE?


Yes but maybe I support ROH a little more ? :hmm:

Or maybe I realize ROH as a company needs Corino more than WWE needs him ? :hmm:


----------



## That Is All

It's always bittersweet when someone like Corino leaves. Although his stuff in ROH will always be entertaining, Corino has do what's right for Corino and he's probably going to get a better overall salary while helping prepare those for the future in WWE.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Very good episode of ROH this week.

- Lio Rush v. Jonathan Gresham was fun...... up until Lio Rush hit his finish (Spanish Fly) and Gresham no sold it right into a pin. That is one non WWE facet that irks me.

- Kyle O'Reilly got some sitdown promo time, it was alright but the guy straight up lacks the it factor. Very anxious to see if the crowd will be behind him at Final Battle 

- The Addiction v. Briscoes was fun as well, one really cool spot was the briscoes going for the doomsday device and Frankie K reversed it into a modified Spanish Fly.

- Cole cut a d*mn good promo, towards the end though I feel he put the writing on the wall that O'Reilly is winning at Final Battle. Really hope that isn't the case.


----------



## hgr423

The roster of ROH guys currently in WWE/NXT is better than ROH's own roster has been in at least a couple of years: (1) Cesaro (2) Rollins (3) Owens (4) Zayn (5) Joe (6) AJ (7) Strong (8) Aries (9) Cedric (10) Ciampa and (11) Bryan (as a commentator/personality)


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The sig & av are Final Battle ready.


----------



## Corey

This is a pretty cool announcement. SOTF must've been big successes because they're coming back to Texas in no time, plus they're taking it back to the old days where they actually have original names for the shows. Not only that, but Cody's still sticking around! Maybe one step close to Cole vs. Rhodes...?










*UNDISPUTED LEGACY*
Bell Time: Friday, February 3, 2017 07:00pm CST
Austin Highway Event Center
1948 Austin Hwy. 
San Antonio, TX 78218

*HONOR REIGNS SUPREME*
Bell Time: Saturday, February 4, 2017 07:30pm CST
Gilley’s Dallas
1135 S Lamar St.
Dallas, TX 75215


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Oh man Cole v. Cody would be great, perfect main event for one of those shows :mark:

Also ROH needs to hurry up and get their two other UK shows up, final battle is this Friday for pete's sake.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The final two UK VOD's are up, good job ROH.


----------



## Corey

Two matches for the Final Battle TV Taping in Philly:

*TRIPLE THREAT MATCH*
WILL OSPREAY VS. KUSHIDA VS. DRAGON LEE

*WOMEN OF HONOR -- NO DISQUALIFICATION MATCH*
MANDY LEON VS. TAELER HENDRIX

Guess the 3 way could end up being for the TV Title? Idk. Women's of Honor match sounds interesting. Have a feeling it might be a trainwreck though. :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> Two matches for the Final Battle TV Taping in Philly:
> 
> *TRIPLE THREAT MATCH*
> WILL OSPREAY VS. KUSHIDA VS. DRAGON LEE
> 
> *WOMEN OF HONOR -- NO DISQUALIFICATION MATCH*
> MANDY LEON VS. TAELER HENDRIX
> 
> Guess the 3 way could end up being for the TV Title? Idk. Women's of Honor match sounds interesting. *Have a feeling it might be a trainwreck though*. :lol


Match gonna be slow as hell :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Cole/O'Reilly is now No DQ


----------



## Corey

Fucking ROH, that stip should've been made WEEKS ago. Still though, :mark: I want blood and guts in the Hammerstein. Fucking KILL EACH OTHER!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Exactly, pretty sh*tty of ROH to announce a huge stip for the main event ONE DAY before the match :lol but that kinda sums up the recent build. 

I'm just hoping Bullet Club f*cks Kyle up now or Fish turns on Kyle.


----------



## Natecore

Haven't watched ROH in months. Adam Cole kills any and all interest I have in their weekly TV. Hopefully O'Reilly carries his dull ass to an incdedible match and I can finally start watching their shows again when Kyle takes the title. 

I guess Cole's next role is to start killing Takeovers for me.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Natecore said:


> Haven't watched ROH in months. Adam Cole kills any and all interest I have in their weekly TV. Hopefully O'Reilly carries his dull ass to an incdedible match and I can finally start watching their shows again when Kyle takes the title.
> 
> I guess Cole's next role is to start killing Takeovers for me.


----------



## Corey

Pick em time! I really don't have any idea what's gonna happen in the main event... As much as I don't think it's the right time for Kyle to win it and don't wanna see Cole's reign end, it's really now or never because of how many times they've stalled his push and restarted it. Could Kyle win clean and then Fish turns on him? Absolutely. Could Cole win because of Fish interference due to jealousy of not wanting to see Kyle win the World Title before him? Absolutely. Could we just have Fish and the Briscoes even the odds by taking out BC and allowing Kyle to win clean? Sure could. I'm nearly 100% certain the Bucks are retaining and it would be dumb if the TV Title changed hands again. Don't see Cody losing in his debut. Definitely think Kingdom wins the 6-man belts because they're an actual unit.

*ROH WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP*
KYLE O'REILLY VS. ADAM COLE (c)

*ROH WORLD TELEVISION CHAMPIONSHIP - 4 CORNER SURVIVAL*
DRAGON LEE VS. BOBBY FISH VS. WILL OSPREAY VS. MARTY SCURLL (c)

*ROH WORLD TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSHIP*
MARK & JAY BRISCOE VS. YOUNG BUCKS (NICK & MATT JACKSON) (c)

ROH SIX MAN TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSHIP TOURNAMENT FINALS
LIO RUSH/JAY WHITE/KUSHIDA VS. THE KINGDOM (MATT TAVEN, VINNIE MARSEGLIA & TK O'RYAN)

CODY VS. JAY LETHAL

JUSHIN THUNDER LIGER VS. SILAS YOUNG

*GRUDGE MATCH*
COLT CABANA VS. DALTON CASTLE W/ THE BOYS

MOTOR CITY MACHINE GUNS (ALEX SHELLEY & CHRIS SABIN) & DONOVAN DIJAK VS. THE REBELLION (CAPRICE COLEMAN, RHETT TITUS, & KENNY KING)


----------



## DGenerationMC

I guess it's time

MCMGs & Dijak
Cabana
Liger
Cody
Taven & two 2 Melvins
Bucks (been trolling too much on Twitter)
Scurll
O'Reilly


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

ROH WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP
KYLE O'REILLY VS. *ADAM COLE (c) (F*CK IT I'M NOT BETTING AGAINST ROH'S MVP OF 2016)
*
ROH WORLD TELEVISION CHAMPIONSHIP - 4 CORNER SURVIVAL
DRAGON LEE VS. BOBBY FISH VS. WILL OSPREAY VS. *MARTY SCURLL (c)*

ROH WORLD TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSHIP
MARK & JAY BRISCOE VS. *YOUNG BUCKS (NICK & MATT JACKSON) (c)*

ROH SIX MAN TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSHIP TOURNAMENT FINALS
LIO RUSH/JAY WHITE/KUSHIDA VS. *THE KINGDOM (MATT TAVEN, VINNIE MARSEGLIA & TK O'RYAN)*

*CODY* VS. JAY LETHAL

JUSHIN THUNDER LIGER VS. *SILAS YOUNG*

GRUDGE MATCH
*COLT CABANA* VS. DALTON CASTLE W/ THE BOYS

*MOTOR CITY MACHINE GUNS (ALEX SHELLEY & CHRIS SABIN)* & DONOVAN DIJAK VS. THE REBELLION (CAPRICE COLEMAN, RHETT TITUS, & KENNY KING)


----------



## Corey

So much investment in this main event, I love it. :lol


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

MarkyWhipwreck said:


>


You might be surprised to know that the wrestling world is not quite as full of Adam Cole marks as you seem to think. This is not the first time I've been aware of someone cooling on ROH since he and his diminutive brethren started carrying gold. Just sayin'.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The Cleaner said:


> You might be surprised to know that the wrestling world is not quite as full of Adam Cole marks as you seem to think. This is not the first time I've been aware of someone cooling on ROH since he and his diminutive brethren started carrying gold. Just sayin'.


Every wrestler has detractors, this isn't news. I just think what I do see here is pretty comical.

And whole you say you've seen some cool off on ROH since BC picked up gold, I've seen tons get back into ROH since BC got the straps.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Fun fact: This is Adam Cole's 3rd Final Battle main event, tying Bryan Danielson w/ the most Final Battle main events.


----------



## Corey

Tomato tomato, potato potato (hope you read that right :lol), either way Final Battle is TONIGHT! LIVE from the Hammerstein fucking Ballroom and I'm pretty excited for it. Cole & O'Reilly have never had a match together that I've seen and not considered to be "great". Hope the trend continues! :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Yeah, all of their matches have been amazing. They still haven't topped their match from BITW 2012 though, wonder if tonight could be the night they do ? :hmm:


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Every wrestler has detractors, this isn't news. I just think what I do see here is pretty comical.
> 
> And whole you say you've seen some cool off on ROH since BC picked up gold, I've seen tons get back into ROH since BC got the straps.


Your shrine to this clown is getting downright creepy.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The Cleaner said:


> Your shrine to this clown is getting downright creepy.


lmao a pretty simple response is creepy? Your hate is pretty pathetic tbh but :eva2 do you fam lol.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I think contract negotiations will also play a role in tonight's main event.

Kyle O'Reilly's contract expires this month, if he hasn't resigned yet I don't see him winning.


----------



## Corey

Signed up for a ringside membership on Cyber Monday and just bought the PPV through their website for the first time ever. Only $26 for it! Much better than ordering through Comcast.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> Signed up for a ringside membership on Cyber Monday and just bought the PPV through their website for the first time ever. Only $26 for it! Much better than ordering through Comcast.


Hope the quality isn't bad, their video player is REALLY sh*tty.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Hate paying ROH PPV prices these days but the card looks really good so I'm hoping for a good show (though ROH for most of this year has definitely been mediocre), routing for O'Reilly tonight, seems like his time is now to win the big one


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

"He's not fighting a king, he's fighting A GOD" :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

What happened to Bobby Fish ?!?!?! :aries2


----------



## Corey

@LilOlMe are you there tonight!?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Adam Cole chants already :trips5


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Dijak has been heel, then face, then heel, and now face again all this year. They're making him the new Big Show.


----------



## Corey

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Adam Cole chants already :trips5


I've got a feeling this crowd may totally ruin the main event. :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> I've got a feeling this crowd may totally ruin the main event. :lol


Did we not call this brother ? They could sh*t all over O'Reilly tonight, Hammerstein LOVES Cole.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Bobby Fish not being in the TV Title match definitely makes me think he costs Kyle the belt tonight.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Bobby Fish not being in the TV Title match definitely makes me think he costs Kyle the belt tonight.


That would be stupid, so yeah they'll probably do that, once I heard the main event was No DQ, I regretted buying the PPV, smells of overbooking which I can't stand


----------



## Corey

Holy shit awesome opener! DIJAK is over as hell. *** 1/4 cause I missed a small portion due to my dog going wild and knocking my laptop to the floor. :lol No idea why the Rebellion won but whatever.



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> *Bobby Fish not being in the TV Title match* definitely makes me think he costs Kyle the belt tonight.


I must've missed that in the beginning.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

SILAS YOUNG :mark::mark::mark::mark:



Corey said:


> Holy shit awesome opener! DIJAK is over as hell. *** 1/4 cause I missed a small portion due to my dog going wild and knocking my laptop to the floor. :lol No idea why the Rebellion won but whatever.
> 
> 
> I must've missed that in the beginning.


Yeah it's just a triple threat now.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Tons of streamers tonight.

I would love to see hella streamers in the main event. Eddie Edwards/Davey Richards style.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Kevin Belly botching already, Liger was born in 1989 ? fpalm


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

SILAS WINS !! :mark:

Rough match though.


----------



## Corey

Two straight wins for the heels, and not for the heels that the crowd cheer. Shall be interesting to see how the rest of it goes.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

A new theme for Heel Colt :bjpenn


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Apparently Bobby Fish had a family emergency which is why he isn't at the show tonight


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

ShadowSucks92 said:


> Apparently Bobby Fish had a family emergency which is why he isn't at the show tonight


D*mmit.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Lets go Lethal !! :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Corey

Good match between Castle & Cabana. They had some good chemistry. 

There's really no reason that Jay Lethal vs. Cody Rhodes should be going on before the 6-man, but alright.



ShadowSucks92 said:


> Apparently Bobby Fish had a family emergency which is why he isn't at the show tonight


We'll just see about that.


----------



## Corey

Good god Brandi. :done


----------



## ShadowSucks92

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/804881445843968001

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/804883287814467584


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I guess that means no Cole/Cody in the future :lol

That also looks like another heel for Kyle if he wins :fuckthis


----------



## Corey

:mark: :mark:

FUCK yes, I love it!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

All in all, that heel sh*t was pretty great though.


----------



## Corey

That was absolutely fantastic. Literally made me jump from my seat and cheer. :lol Some serious Best in the World 2011 vibes from Kevin Steen there. GREAT stuff


----------



## Vårmakos

Taven managed to find two guys who look like bigger tools than he does. Amazing.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The new titles look pretty amazing.


----------



## Corey

New titles look fantastic. I love how Kelly & Corino are acting like ACH doesn't even exist. :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

KUSHIDA got his Naomi shoes on :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

His shoulder has to need surgery w/ all the kinesio tape


----------



## Corey

That was an awesome match, honestly. If I'm the only that likes the new Kingdom then I'm cool with it.  *** 1/2


----------



## Corey

I can't get over how completely AWFUL Dragon Lee's music is. I have no idea why they chose that garbage.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

SCRULL TIME :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Marty should consider adopting the middle finger when he wrestlers in the states :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Incredible.


----------



## AngryConsumer

I'm late... but I'm here! 

Young Bucks vs. Dem Boyz NEXT! :mark:


----------



## Corey

:sodone

For christ sake THAT'S how you do a spotfest sprint right there. Holy moly


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Again sh*tty match scheduling by ROH though, why put all four title matches in succession ?

Hopefully this doesn't kill the crowd for Cole/Kyle :fingerscrossed


----------



## dclikewah

Ospreay is amazin to watch but I truly fear him being the next Dynamite Kid or (hopefully not) Hayabusa with that style of his.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*TWO!!!*


----------



## DGenerationMC

Just got in late from work, please don't tell me Cole lost the title.

A run-in, Martians invading Hammerstein, something.

EDIT: HOLY SHIT, CODY!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

DGenerationMC said:


> Just got in late from work, please don't tell me Cole lost the title.
> 
> A run-in, Martians invading Hammerstein, something.


Main Event is up next, Bucks retained though.

Broken Matt just showed up !


----------



## AngryConsumer

DELETE.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

COME ON COLE DON'T LET US F*CKING DOWN !!!


----------



## AngryConsumer

Adam Cole is that MF guy!


----------



## Corey

What the fuck did I just miss? I had to take my dog out! The Hardys???


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> What the fuck did I just miss? I had to take my dog out! The Hardys???


Broken Matt appeared on the titantron to announce they'll be challenging the bucks in the future.


----------



## Corey

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Broken Matt appeared on the titantron to announce they'll be challenging the bucks in the future.


:woo

IT'S TIME BROTHER


----------



## DGenerationMC

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Main Event is up next, Bucks retained though.
> 
> *Broken Matt just showed up !*


----------



## dclikewah

BAY BAY!


----------



## AngryConsumer

NO DQ. 

Oh shit.


----------



## Cipher

It's a shame Jay Briscoe screwed up his chances to get into WWE. He's one of the few dudes in ROH I've always tried to keep up with.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Not the best of blade jobs done by O'Reily there. :HA


----------



## DGenerationMC

:fuckthis


----------



## AngryConsumer

:no


----------



## Corey

Happy for Kyle. The finish was digusting. Mixed reaction but I think he fans are happy for him too. Not their best match but definitely a war.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis



















:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Great match but ended a bit sudden IMO, really happy for Kyle and really happy it wasn't overbooked


----------



## DGenerationMC

I really hope the fans don't turn on Kyle as champion. This is the second year in a row Cole got cheered over him. It's almost like the entire buildup has meant nothing since the crowd reactions haven't changed.


----------



## Cipher

Good match but it's obvious that no one expected Kyle to win that. Very lackluster. ROH has made a lot of questionable booking choices this year.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

DGenerationMC said:


> I really hope the fans don't turn on Kyle as champion. This is the second year in a row Cole got cheered over him. It's almost like the entire buildup has meant nothing since the crowd reactions haven't changed.


I honestly could see it happening. Thank goodness for Kyle tonight those "Bullsh*t" chants didn't get louder and last longer.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

DGenerationMC said:


> I really hope the fans don't turn on Kyle as champion. This is the second year in a row Cole got cheered over him. It's almost like the entire buildup has meant nothing since the crowd reactions haven't changed.


I don't see Kyle getting a long reign like Lethal, but we'll see how it goes, Kyle got his moment, but I have a feeling Cole will be the first ever 3 time ROH Champ


----------



## Corey

ShadowSucks92 said:


> Great match but ended a bit sudden IMO, really happy for Kyle and really happy it wasn't overbooked


I think they realized how pressed they were on time and ended it. Seems to be a minor problem that ROH has with their PPVs. The main events normally end up with a lot less time than you'd hope for.



DGenerationMC said:


> I really hope the fans don't turn on Kyle as champion. This is the second year in a row Cole got cheered over him. It's almost like the entire buildup has meant nothing since the crowd reactions haven't changed.


Yeah same, although this booking hasn't done him much favors with the Davey Richards treatment. I think it's gonna be best if his reign is shorter than most (although Cole's felt like it had just gotten started). He just doesn't feel like the face of a company for me. 

I am kind of excited by the possibility of Kyle having to defend ROH's honor against Cody down the line. :mark:


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Corey said:


> I think they realized how pressed they were on time and ended it. Seems to be a minor problem that ROH has with their PPVs. The main events normally end up with a lot less time than you'd hope for.
> 
> 
> Yeah same, although this booking hasn't done him much favors with the Davey Richards treatment. I think it's gonna be best if his reign is shorter than most (although Cole's felt like it had just gotten started). He just doesn't feel like the face of a company for me.
> 
> I am kind of excited by the possibility of Kyle having to defend ROH's honor against Cody down the line. :mark:


I always felt like they only gave the belt back to Cole to drop it to O'Reilly at FB, I think ROH being a mess booking wise earlier this year really hurt them


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

ShadowSucks92 said:


> I always felt like they only gave the belt back to Cole to drop it to O'Reilly at FB, I think ROH being a mess booking wise earlier this year really hurt them


That's exactly why the did it unfortunately despite Cole having way more momentum/overness.


----------



## DGenerationMC

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I honestly could see it happening. Thank goodness for Kyle tonight those "Bullsh*t" chants didn't get louder and last longer.


He reminds me so much of Danielson before he won the ROH Title. People seem to forget that Dragon wasn't always the God of ROH. Even in his book, Gabe (and arguably the fans) viewed him as a tier below Joe, Punk, Homicide, Daniels and Ki until all those guys left and Bryan was the best/only suitable option to lead the company. His World Title run wasn't pristine the whole way either because ROH message boards were saying he was too bland, a label that wasn't shed until Dragon embraced the dickishness of his character 3-4 months into the reign.

Obviously I don't want Kyle to become a dick heel champion, but the entire Cole feud simply wasn't enough to get him over the hump to connect like a traditional ROH World Champion should. Despite all the twists and turns of the past 18 months, people still prefer Cole over O'Reilly. It just shocks the hell out of me that O'Reilly chasing Cole for the title worked in PWG and not ROH, where they have more of a history. 

Perhaps ROH shouldn't have teased that Cole face turn last year and just went with it until the story got to the point where people would cheer O'Reilly over Cole, like how the company was able to get James Gibson cheered over Punk in 2005. There just wasn't a strong enough hook.


----------



## Corey

ShadowSucks92 said:


> I always felt like they only gave the belt back to Cole to drop it to O'Reilly at FB, I think ROH being a mess booking wise earlier this year really hurt them


Yeah no doubt, it's just a very typical thing for ROH to do. Book a guy that's over to lose in countless big matches until he can finally win one on a bigger stage, but by that point everyone kinda knows it's coming and the excitement has died down for it. At least they did a great job in having Cole take the belt everywhere and get in so many successful defenses in a short period of time.

Still happy for Kyle though. I personally think he should've held the TV Title first... but whatever. Just hoping he doesn't have a long ass reign where the crowd can so easily turn on him.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

DGenerationMC said:


> He reminds me so much of Danielson before he won the ROH Title. People seem to forget that Dragon wasn't always the God of ROH. Even in his book, Gabe (and arguably the fans) viewed him as a tier below Joe, Punk, Homicide, Daniels and Ki until all those guys left and Bryan was the best/only suitable option to lead the company. His World Title run wasn't pristine the whole way either because ROH message boards were saying he was too bland, a label that wasn't shed until Dragon embraced the dickishness of his character 3-4 months into the reign.
> 
> Obviously I don't want Kyle to become a dick heel champion, but the entire Cole feud simply wasn't enough to get him over the hump to connect like a traditional ROH World Champion should. Despite all the twists and turns of the past 18 months, people still prefer Cole over O'Reilly. It just shocks the hell out of me that O'Reilly chasing Cole for the title worked in PWG and not ROH, where they have more of a history. Perhaps ROH shouldn't have teased that Cole face turn last year and just go with it until the story got to the point where people would cheer O'Reilly over Cole.


At the end of the day it could just be what Cole said tbh. O'Reilly isn't Cole, he isn't the character fans want to root for in massive form, he isn't very compelling, he simply isn't a star. Adam Cole has been the man of ROH since 2013 he's a guy they love, and the fans didn't seem to want him to pass that over.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

ROH World Champion Adam Cole vs. Kyle O’Reilly - ***** 1/4*

Tag Team Champions The Young Bucks vs. The Briscoe Brothers - **** 3/4*

World Television Champion Marty Scurll vs. Will Ospreay vs.Dragon Lee - ******

6-Man Tag Team Championship Tournament Finals: The Kingdom vs. Lio Rush, Jay White & Kushida - **** 1/4*

Cody Rhodes vs. Jay Lethal - **** 1/4*

Colt Cabana vs. Dalton Castle (Grudge Match) - *** 3/4*

Justin Thunder Liger vs. Silas Young - ****

Motor City Machine Guns & Donovan Dijak vs. The Rebellion - **** 1/4*


----------



## DGenerationMC

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> At the end of the day it could just be what Cole said tbh. O'Reilly isn't Cole, he isn't the character fans want to root for in massive form, he isn't very compelling, he simply isn't a star. Adam Cole has been the man of ROH since 2013 he's a guy they love, and the fans didn't seem to want him to pass that over.


I agree. However, I must go back to the Punk-Gibson example, where the more naturally popular guy (Punk/Cole) was able to get booed over the less interesting challenger (Gibson/O'Reilly) due to the story being told. I see Punk in Cole in several ways, especially as both were the top defacto heels that could easily be made into the top face by the people. The challenge is being willing to give the fans what they want (cheering said wrestler) and do things a certain way where you can put things back in it's natural order afterwards (turning Cole/Punk heel again) in a way that works. 

Had ROH just let Cole be face for a year, win the World Title again and then string O'Reilly (and the fans) along before revealing himself to be a piece of shit who thinks he's better than everyone else and that ROH revolves around him, maybe things would look a bit more optimistic. Like Punk, Adam Cole would just be the snake who fooled everyone into thinking he's the hero of ROH before biting us to show what we originally thought he was. Somewhere, ROH just gave up on this or didn't think going all the way needed to be done.


----------



## Corey

Fantastic show. Well worth my money.

The Rebellion vs. Dijak & MCMG - *** 1/4 (Didn't know how much I'd love this Dijak & MCMg threesome. Please for the love of god get the TV Title on Dijak sometime. He can beat Scurll for it down the line)

Silas vs. Liger - ** 1/4 (Nice win for Silas)

Cabana vs. Castle - *** (Not really sure how much longevity Cabana has as a "heel" but I guess time will tell. Fun match)

Lethal vs. Cody - *** 1/2 (Really enjoyed the match and LOVED the angle, so bonus points for that. Cody was in great shape and looks sharp too. Hope he sticks around for a while and I hope we get a rematch where they can go at it full speed)

6 Man Title Match - *** 1/2+ (Great match that exceeded expectations. Kudos to ROH and especially Taven for putting together a new stable with fresh faces)

TV Title 3 Way - *** 3/4 (Insane shit going down in just 10 minutes of action)

Briscoes vs. Bucks - *** 3/4 (Could be considered overkill, but I was goin nuts at the nearfalls. Helluva match with a finish I enjoyed)

Cole vs. O'Reilly - *** 3/4 (Total war. Not as good their No Holds Barred match earlier in the year and I think I enjoyed last year's FB match a tad more, but this was definitely violent and I appreciate that we didn't have a bunch of interference)

Now onto the Decade of Excellence Tournament! :mark: Now with Kyle as champ, I could viably see Daniels, Cabana, or Jay Briscoe winning.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Where do you guys think Cole goes from here ? :hmm:

He's locked in until April.


----------



## Corey

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Where do you guys think Cole goes from here ? :hmm:
> 
> He's locked in until April.


Your first ever 3x ROH World Champ

BAY BAY

:lol

No for real though I think it's a big possibility unless they put the belt on Cody in the future and he's gotta get a rematch at some point.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> *Your first ever 3x ROH World Champ
> 
> BAY BAY
> *
> :lol
> 
> No for real though I think it's a big possibility unless they put the belt on Cody in the future and he's gotta get a rematch at some point.












I don't know if I see it tbh, that would be ROH saying we wasted our time and Kyle's a flop. Which in actuality is true though :lol


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Thank God.


----------



## Heel To Face

Let me start by saying I have purchased every single Ring of Honor PPV. I still cant believe how bad the production is still. Horrible sound they cant even mic up the crowd or the entrance musics so you can even hear them good. They are consistently missing live action with bad camera angles and going to reply during the middle of the match and missing live action. I mean the biggest thing on this PPV they fucked up the sound at the start of the Broken Matt promo. 

The announcing team is awful. Kevin Kelley is seriously the worst and I never cared for Corino either so no big deal he is leaving. I also hate how Niguel has to announce every main event. I am fine with him just sitting ringside for main events if he feels the need to have people still remember who he is and be like a Dana white and hand the winner the belt. 

I love ROH and want them to succeed and become better but shit they just come off as 2nd rate and this is why they cant jump to the next level. They dont have the proper people teaching these guys camera angles and timing for tv and ppv. They constantly seem rushed because they are running late on the ppv times because guys are going to long in their matches. Every time after a ppv so far I have just felt like they have not improved on these aspects of the product.


----------



## Corey

I wish they would've announced the attendance last night. I'd guess somewhere around 2,000 or more but iirc they set their attendance record in the Hammerstein several years back so it would be interesting.

Really dig these new titles. Love the old school look they have.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/804896622564044800


----------



## Natecore

Really excited for O'Reilly and for ROH. It's about damn time the wrestling company puts their title on the best professional wrestler they employ.

Exciting times ahead for ROH!!! :mark:

Now if they only could realize what they have in the Beer City Bruiser then I'd be incredibly impressed.


----------



## That Is All

I know ROH and TNA have their own fans aswell as WWE but I try to watch all 3 if I am able to along with other promotions. There was a time when ROH and TNA were in a way working with one another when AJ Styles and Daniels were going back and forth proving why they were some of the best wrestlers at the time. Of course it helped with the roster ROH had also. I've always liked The Fallen Angel Christopher Daniels but it was great to see Samoa Joe sign with TNA but also be able to still compete in ROH up until TNA nixed that idea. 

Fast forward a number of years later and now with Cody being with TNA but having the option to work in ROH shows alittle incentive that they maybe trying to repair that relationship but it really wasn't until recently when the Brokens won the tag team titles that Broken Matt called out some known teams.






Although they had already faced the Bucks overseas and TNA is was known to call out others in the past, most notably anyone from WWE, when I saw this I nearly lost it.






The best thing about this and I could be wrong since my memory sucks but I believe this is one of the few times if ever I can recall they are running a cross promotional angle between TNA and ROH and although the overall show was great, this is what really stuck out for me personally.

Not sure about anyone but it's stuff like this that brings out my inner child of excitement.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

With Final Battle wrapped up, I thought it'd be cool if we did like ROH end year awards.

*ROH: End Year Awards.*

*MVP/Wrestler of 2016* - _Adam Cole (BayBay)._

*Tag Team of the Year* - _The Young Bucks_

*Match of the year* - _Jay Lethal (c) v. Adam Cole, Death Before Dishonor._

*Most Improved Wrestler of 2016* - _Hangman Page._

*Shocker of the year* - _Adam Cole joins Bullet Club._

*Best Moment of the year* - _Adam Cole wins the ROH World Championship._

*Rookie of the year* - _Lio Rush._

*Show of the year* - _Death Before Dishonor._​


----------



## DGenerationMC

MVP - Cole

Tag Team of the Year - Bucks of Youth

MOTY - Ladder War VI at ASE VIII

Most Improved - Hangman Page

Shocker of the Year - Colt Cabana returns to ROH at SCOH X / Broken Matt Hardy appears at FB 2016 to challenge The Young Bucks

Best Moment of the Year - Cole & The Bucks shave Jay Lethal's head 

Rookie of the Year - Lio Rush (if it was Newcomer of the Year, I'd say Ospreay)

Show of the Year - Final Battle


----------



## Hencheman_21

Hardys at Supercard Of Honor!!!!!!!! 




























Against the Bucks of Youth. And I will be THERE!!!!!!!


----------



## Heel To Face

Where is the announcement that this match is happening at Super Card?


----------



## Hencheman_21

Not sure if they got official word from ROH but here is one source/story 

http://www.f4wonline.com/ring-honor/young-bucks-sign-new-two-year-contracts-roh-njpw-225866

Here is the part of the above story that talks about it



> The Hardys have the contractual ability to do the show, which is scheduled for April 1st in Lakeland, FL, the night before WrestleMania in Orlando, at the Jenkins Arena.


----------



## Heel To Face

Well awesome, I was a little hestiant to buy tickets to the super card instead of nxt but now I am super happy my friend talked me into it. Totally worth it not sure nxt can come up with something as good as this tag match. 

Also I am sure it is obvious but right now it is over my head. What is the Bucks of Youth all about?


----------



## Hencheman_21

Heel To Face said:


> Well awesome, I was a little hestiant to buy tickets to the super card instead of nxt but now I am super happy my friend talked me into it. Totally worth it not sure nxt can come up with something as good as this tag match.
> 
> Also I am sure it is obvious but right now it is over my head. What is the Bucks of Youth all about?


Yea I was sure it would be a great show anyways but this just makes it that so much better. Especially since the word is the Bucks will not be at the Hardy Compound for the special they are filming. Supercard MIGHT be the first meeting between the two teams not on an indy card.

It is the way Broken Matt talks. Like instead of the Impact Zone it is the Zone of Impact. New Day is Day of New. And of course the Young Bucks are the Bucks of Youth. It is a small thing but a nice touch to his character and makes simple things funny.


----------



## Vårmakos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/805197292085055488
:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Corey

MVP/Wrestler of 2016 - Adam Cole (just edging out Lethal)

Tag Team of the Year - The Young Bucks (in a landslide)

Match of the year - LADDER WAR (Cole vs. O'Reilly No Holds Barred at SCOH would be my runner up)

Most Improved Wrestler of 2016 - Donovan Dijak 

Shocker of the year - Cody Rhodes turns heel or Cabana returning, both were pretty damn shocking

Best Moment of the year - Cody Rhodes turns heel (can you tell I REALLY fucking liked this?)

Rookie of the year - Lio Rush

Show of the year - Final Battle (narrowly edging out Death Before Dishonor mainly because of the atmosphere and the twists)


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Corey said:


> Shocker of the year - Cody Rhodes turns heel or Cabana returning, both were pretty damn shocking
> 
> Best Moment of the year - Cody Rhodes turns heel (can you tell I REALLY fucking liked this?


I'm right there with ya, *this* Cody is freaking amazing. Unfiltered, unhinged and so intense. No WWE to hold him back, no Stardust-laughing stock... Having him finishing off Lethal in a heelish manner, mocking the crowd and then pushing Corino afterwards.... :tucky Wonderful. Just wonderful stuff.

I also digged the Castle-Cabana match.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Adam Cole the unanimous MVP of ROH this year.


----------



## Corey

I was honestly gonna say Lethal right off the bat, but once I looked back at all my ratings I was like damn... Cole's been in a LOT of good matches this year. :lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles

I just finished watching FINAL BATTLE 2016. I like that it's in the Hammerstein Ballroom. These are my thoughts:

Donovan Dijak should have won the opening match. Imagine the pop he would have gotten. And Final Battle would have started with a bang. Instead, we got a dull start.

CODY RHODES LMAO!!! It took him only 3 seconds to effectively turn heel. Great match with Jay Lethal, and great segment. He pushed Steve Corino! :lmao

The triple threat TV title match was excellent. I seen Dragon Lee and Will Ospreay once before and they are awesome. This was my first time seeing Marty Scrull though, and he is great! I want to give this match 5 stars but it was a little over the top, so I will rate it 4.5. I enjoyed watching the British fucks. I literally saw things in this match that I have never seen before. This is why I watch wrestling. Good stuff.

Where the fuck was Bobby Fish? He should have been in this match. Or maybe he is going to fight Scrull at the next PPV.

The Briscoes vs Young Bucks was just great. Lots of fun. Lots of psychology. Whoever says Young Bucks have no psychology, needs to watch this match. Sure, they are spot monkeys, but this match was nicely done with The Briscoes. The nearfalls were crazy and the finish was bittersweet.

MATT HARDY! OBSOLETE!! DELETE!!! DELETE!!! DELETE!!! :maisie

The main event was balls-to-the-walls. When did this match become a fight without honor? Either way, it was awesome. Lots of cool, devastating spots. Adam Cole and Kyle O'Reilly told a dramatic story. But holy shit @ O'Reilly winning. I still don't see this guy as a main event player. I guess we will see in the weeks to come.

Overall, FINAL BATTLE was a great, fun PPV. I definitely expected more because this is supposed to be ROH's WrestleMania. But it wasn't bad by any means. There were great matches with different stories and different stipulations. Nice variety. I would say this was a successful PPV for ROH.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> I was honestly gonna say Lethal right off the bat, but once I looked back at all my ratings I was like damn... Cole's been in a LOT of good matches this year. :lol


Yeah brother, I thought Cole had a really good year. Up there with his excellent 2012 & 2014 imo. I mean look at the quality of these matches (I know we don't have the same rating on all these matches but we rate pretty similar :lol):

*Great to Amazing:*

Adam Cole v. Jay Lethal - Death Before Dishonor (**** 3/4)
Adam Cole v. Kyle O'Reilly - Supercard of Honor: X (**** 1/2)
Adam Cole v. Jay Lethal - Reach for the sky: London (**** 1/2)
Adam Cole v. Lio Rush - Road to best in the world (**** 1/2)
Adam Cole v. Silas Young - Road to Final Battle (**** 1/4)
Adam Cole v. Kyle O'Reilly - Final Battle (**** 1/4)
Adam Cole v. ACH - Supercard of Honor: X (**** 1/4)

*Good to Great:*

Adam Cole v. KUSHIDA - ROH TV (****)
Adam Cole v. Kaimatchi - Road to best in the world (****)
Adam Cole v. Alex Shelley - Winter Warriors Tour (*** 3/4)
Adam Cole v. Moose - Winter Warriors Tour (*** 1/2)
Adam Cole v. Jay Lethal v. Kyle O'Reilly - 14th Anniversary (*** 1/2)
Adam Cole v. Michael Elgin - All Star Extravaganza (*** 1/2) 
Adam Cole v. Tetsuya Naito v. Hiroshi Tanahasi v. Jay Lethal - Field of Honor (*** 1/2)
Adam Cole v. Matt Sydal - ROH TV (*** 1/4) 
Adam Cole v. Chris Sabin - Reach for the Sky: Leicester (*** 1/4)

And that's strictly ROH individual work, not even counting his tags or his matches anywhere else.

:banderas:banderas:banderas 

What a year for Cole.


----------



## CMPunkRKOLegend

Leon Knuckles said:


> Where the fuck was Bobby Fish? He should have been in this match. Or maybe he is going to fight Scrull at the next PPV.


His mom just passed away so that caused him to miss the show. I definitely see Fish vs Scrull happening and that should provide some fun promo work. 

I was at the show last night, it was a great time. I'll post more at some point about it.


----------



## Krokro

I just finished up Final Battle. I really liked it, thought every match was at least "average" which is okay, RoH has done better and can do better, but overall Cody Rhodes vs Jay Lethal was great, Cody had me played and the heat he got was very old school, and Cole vs O'Riley

Sadly while I like Kyle O'Reilly I really don't see him as a huge star, so was rather surprised when he beat Adam Cole, who I see as a major star. With that being said.. I mean it was a good show. Nothing to complain about but nothing else to really point out, Cody Rhodes man, I hope he does wonders, and Dalton Castle still continues to grow and that's great news. RoH won't be able to keep Rhodes and Castle for long until WWE come back and steal at least Castle, and NJPW might just steal Rhodes, lmao, but we'll see.

If we're giving "End of Year Awards" for RoH the MvP/Wrestler of the Year has to be Jay Lethal, dude slaved away and went through a flawless babyface turn, put on consistently the best matches and his antics with Truth Martini that caused him to always retain made for entertaining bouts for quite sometime.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Yeah just my opinion but Lethal has had the best year in ROH and it isn't even close IMO


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I thought Lethal had a solid year, nothing world beating though. His title reign grew extremely dull he kept it up with solid ring performances though. His face turn was done well but outside of his 2 matches w/ Cole I think his ring work was pretty disappointing after his turn.

I'd have him as a distant 2nd behind Cole.

As far as complete package in great character & ring work this year, I don't think anyone came that close to Cole really.


----------



## Corey

Lethal early in the year as a heel wasn't all that great, but I actually thought he improved heavily once the face turn started. His match on TV against Dijak is a favorite of mine and then everything with Cole was great. Once he turned face and lost the belt he was out of the spotlight so his matches became a little shorter since he wasn't the focal point. Still think he produced some good stuff with Naito and Cody in limited time.

Cole though just ran away with his in-ring performances. So many good matches.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Absolutely ^ 

And Cole as a character for awhile there it seemed he was the only entertaining character on the show and that was before BC. He sent waves around the wrestling world multiple times when he joined Bullet Club, shaved Lethal's head & won the ROH championship. He was such a great heel, he was a big reason why Lethal's face turn went over so well. Cole was just so disrespectful and vindictive, his heel work on Lethal, O'Reilly among others was incredible, he was defintely the star of the show. He cut some great promos in the build to each of his matches as well.


----------



## Corey

It's pretty sad though when I think of who that 3rd guy is and I can't decisively say anyone. I mean, it kinda has to be de facto O'reilly right? I don't feel like he did absolutely ANYTHING this year outside of the matches with Cole though. :lol Bobby's TV Title reign was largely forgettable imo. No one else ever gets pushed enough.

I'd actually say ROH's number 3 guy was Jay Briscoe this year. More consistent than others.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

The best damn heel turn in a long long time! So simple yet unexpected. Damn, the reaction from the crowd was genuine. 

''Fuck you Cody!'' :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> It's pretty sad though when I think of who that 3rd guy is and I can't decisively say anyone. I mean, it kinda has to be de facto O'reilly right? I don't feel like he did absolutely ANYTHING this year outside of the matches with Cole though. :lol Bobby's TV Title reign was largely forgettable imo. No one else ever gets pushed enough.
> 
> I'd actually say ROH's number 3 guy was Jay Briscoe this year. More consistent than others.


D*mn now that I'm thinking about it you're right :lol ! I said there was a distant gap between Cole as #1 & Lethal as #3 but man after that there's nothing but space :lmao

You're defintely right about O'Reilly, for the newly ROH Champion. He's done jacksh*t but be outshined by Cole. Bobby cut some alright promos but in reality his reign was nothing tbh. I can see where you're coming from w/ Jay Briscoe he was consistent. I guess some other contenders could be Silas Young, Colt Cabana or Hangman but even with them I don't think so :lol


----------



## Corey

What the fuck has any of this even been with these two? I've never understood any of it, but maybe it's a way to "write" Corino out of ROH...? If Cody Rhodes joins up with them... UGH.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

They'll kill any ounce of momentum Cody has :lol

Taeler Hendrix joined them not too long ago.

EDIT - For some odd reason I feel Bullet Club is gonna take the 6man titles off of the kingdom at tonights tapings.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Corey said:


> What the fuck has any of this even been with these two? I've never understood any of it, but maybe* it's a way to "write" Corino out of ROH*...? If Cody Rhodes joins up with them... UGH.


It's gotta be. Cody wants to get "revenge" on Corino for what he did to Dusty back in the day, so Whitmer and Sullivan bring him in to take Steve out and unleash "evil" on ROH.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/805456788992720896
I'm totally down for Cody v Corino, especially if it's a callback to Corino v Dusty.


----------



## Corey

Anything to keep BJ Whitmer & Kevin Sullivan relevant in 2016. :lol


----------



## Corey

We've got TV taping results!



Spoiler: Highlights from the shows



*Decade of Excellence Tournament*
Christopher Daniels defeated Mark Briscoe

reDragon & Dalton Castle defeated Adam Cole and The Young Bucks

*Decade of Excellence Tournament*
Jay Briscoe defeated BJ Whitmer with a Jay Driller after Mark Briscoe neutralized Punishment Martinez at ringside.

----------------------
*
Decade of Excellence Tournament*
Chris Sabin defeated Colt Cabana after Cabana was distracted by the Boys.

The Young Bucks came out cut a promo during which Vanguard 1 interrupted and they found a way to superkick it. :lol

----------------------

Cody Rhodes defeated Steve Corino
*
Decade of Excellence Tournament*
Jay Lethal defeated Jushin Liger

Taeler Hendrix defeated Mandy Leon in a No DQ Fight Without Honor match after a hitting a tombstone onto a pile of chairs.

---------------------

*Decade of Excellence Tournament*
Christopher Daniels defeated Chris Sabin

KUSHIDA defeated Dragon Lee and Will Ospreay in what was said to be a fantastic match.



That means that...



Spoiler: Decade of Excellence Tournament



We're getting another edition of Lethal vs. Briscoe in the semi finals! :mark: Also I guess Daniels has already advanced to the finals. He could seriously win it all and I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Looking back at Final Battle, O'Reilly & Cole blading in the same match was really dangerous considering O'Reilly is a diabetic.


----------



## Corey

They already announced a return date to the Hammerstein. It's the return of... Manhattan Mayhem! :mark:

*MANHATTAN MAYHEM*
Bell Time: Saturday, March 4, 2017 07:30pm EST
The Manhattan Center’s Hammerstein Ballroom
311 W 34th St. 
New York, NY 10001

That's only 6 days before the 15th Anniversary Show though so idk how the build is gonna look and what matches they'll put on which shows. Could end up looking like the last UK show and Final Battle or something.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Did someone say Manhattan Mayhem ?!?!


----------



## Corey

Watched the Honor Rumble last night. Nothing must see, but it kept me entertained for the most part. Lethal & Silas had a match earlier in the night (that was very good btw) and drew numbers 1 and 2. Had a nice story with them making all the way to the very end with Silas getting the upset win, avenging his loss earlier in the night. Cole was on commentary so that was fun. Other highlights included Corino being a surprise entrant, Nick Jackson bringing out pizza for the crowd, and Matt Jackson bringing out a ladder to use. Bull James was completely worthless though. That fat fuck just stood there for like 15 minutes.

Postmatch Lethal goaded Cole into having a match with him right then and there by calling him the ROH Women's Champion. :lol Nice treat for the live crowd.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/806739108798210048
Found this on twitter.


----------



## SAMCRO

Anyone else wish Sullivan and BJ would fuck off? Sullivan apparently thinks its still 1995 or something playing that dumb hooded evil dungeon of Doom shit. It all just feels out of place in ROH. The whole thing with Steen, Corino and Jimmy Jacobs being evil was fine, cause it felt like a bunch of fucked up guys being evil, but Sullivan showing up in a hood and acting like he's still back the Dungeon Of Doom is terrible, get that fucker off my tv.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

SAMCRO said:


> Anyone else wish Sullivan and BJ would fuck off? Sullivan apparently thinks its still 1995 or something playing that dumb hooded evil dungeon of Doom shit. It all just feels out of place in ROH. The whole thing with Steen, Corino and Jimmy Jacobs being evil was fine, cause it felt like a bunch of fucked up guys being evil, but Sullivan showing up in a hood and acting like he's still back the Dungeon Of Doom is terrible, get that fucker off my tv.


We all hate it my friend :lol


----------



## adamclark52

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Looking back at Final Battle, O'Reilly & Cole blading in the same match was really dangerous considering O'Reilly is a diabetic.


you can't catch diabetes.

although I am too a diabetic and am unaware of any complications from another persons blood, aside from all the obvious' that a non-diabetic should worry about.


----------



## Corey

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/806739108798210048
> Found this on twitter.


Ok, I can dig that. The U.S. crowd might be burnt out on it and O'Reilly's pretty over in Japan.


----------



## SAMCRO

Anyone else think it was too soon to take the belt from Cole? I mean i love Kyle and wanted to see him with the belt at some point but i think it was the wrong decision to dethrone Cole so damn soon. Cole should have held that belt for damn near a year if you ask me, dude is the most valuable best all around wrestler the company has. As i said i love Kyle but dude is dull as dirt and can't talk, he had no right taking the belt from Cole so soon.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

adamclark52 said:


> you can't catch diabetes.
> 
> although I am too a diabetic and am unaware of any complications from another persons blood, aside from all the obvious' that a non-diabetic should worry about.


Ahh okay thanks for the info.



SAMCRO said:


> Anyone else think it was too soon to take the belt from Cole? I mean i love Kyle and wanted to see him with the belt at some point but i think it was the wrong decision to dethrone Cole so damn soon. Cole should have held that belt for damn near a year if you ask me, dude is the most valuable best all around wrestler the company has. As i said i love Kyle but dude is dull as dirt and can't talk, he had no right taking the belt from Cole so soon.


Pretty much all of us agreed on that brother aside from a couple Cole haters. Cole's reign really just got started and as you said he's the best complete package they have. Not to mention O'Reilly simply wasn't ready nor over enough. If you saw the match at Final Battle the crowd was every bit 70-30 pro Cole and I'm being generous on that tbh. That shouldn't happen, it simply was Cole's time and it wasn't Kyle's.


----------



## SAMCRO

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Ahh okay thanks for the info.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much all of us agreed on that brother aside from a couple Cole haters. Cole's reign really just got started and as you said he's the best complete package they have. Not to mention O'Reilly simply wasn't ready nor over enough. If you saw the match at Final Battle the crowd was every bit 70-30 pro Cole and I'm being generous on that tbh. That shouldn't happen, it simply was Cole's time and it wasn't Kyle's.


Yeah that crowd was definitely mostly Cole fans and wanted to see him retain, dude is so entertaining and the best wrestler in the company, its ridiculous they took the belt off him this soon. As soon as Kyle appeared and attacked him after he won it i hated it and thought it was too soon to be starting their rivalry. But they just wanted to have the big feel good win for Final Battle even though Cole was so over.

Imo Kyle should have been wrote off after Final Battle with a kayfabe injury and came back at a later time and took the belt after Cole's reign had gone on for a while. I just hated that they jumped the gun and threw Cole right into a feud with Kyle just because FInal Battle was around the corner.


----------



## S.MACK

Do people think it had anything to do with his contract situation taking the title off him so soon? I totally agree it seemed like way way to soon


----------



## Corey

S.MACK said:


> Do people think it had anything to do with his contract situation taking the title off him so soon? I totally agree it seemed like way way to soon


I don't think so honestly. Looking back on it I feel like that was the plan from the beginning, for him to take the belt off of Cole instead of Lethal. I think that's why they had Cole defend it so many times in a short period of time.


----------



## Natecore

If anything Cole shouldn't have seen the title ever. Now he can piss off to the E. ROH needs a drastic shake up and Cole's ass needs to be the first to go. Hopefully the Atlanta tv tapings will be the last time I ever see him in ROH.


----------



## Corey

Natecore said:


> If anything Cole shouldn't have seen the title ever. Now he can piss off to the E. *ROH needs a drastic shake up* and Cole's ass needs to be the first to go. Hopefully the Atlanta tv tapings will be the last time I ever see him in ROH.


Kyle O'Reilly is World Champion, Cody Rhodes is in the company and propelling himself to be the top heel, Marty Scurll & Will Ospreay are now regulars with Scurll being the TV Champion, and they just ran a PPV at the Hammerstein for the first time in forever. Aside from you wanting Cole gone, that's about as drastic of a shake up that you can get.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah that crowd was definitely mostly Cole fans and wanted to see him retain, dude is so entertaining and the best wrestler in the company, its ridiculous they took the belt off him this soon. As soon as Kyle appeared and attacked him after he won it i hated it and thought it was too soon to be starting their rivalry. But they just wanted to have the big feel good win for Final Battle even though Cole was so over.
> 
> Imo Kyle should have been wrote off after Final Battle with a kayfabe injury and came back at a later time and took the belt after Cole's reign had gone on for a while. I just hated that they jumped the gun and threw Cole right into a feud with Kyle just because FInal Battle was around the corner.


What they could've done is when Cole took out O'Reilly on the TV tapings, write him off until Final Battle where THEN he makes the attack on Cole after he retains against Cody Rhodes or Jay Lethal. That would've been fine and then Kyle could've gotten the belt at the 15th anniversary or something.


----------



## DGenerationMC

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah that crowd was definitely mostly Cole fans and wanted to see him retain, dude is so entertaining and the best wrestler in the company, its ridiculous they took the belt off him this soon. As soon as Kyle appeared and attacked him after he won it i hated it and thought it was too soon to be starting their rivalry. But they just wanted to have the big feel good win for Final Battle even though Cole was so over.
> 
> Imo Kyle should have been wrote off after Final Battle with a kayfabe injury and came back at a later time and took the belt after Cole's reign had gone on for a while. I just hated that they jumped the gun and threw Cole right into a feud with Kyle just because FInal Battle was around the corner.





MarkyWhipwreck said:


> What they could've done is when Cole took out O'Reilly on the TV tapings, write him off until Final Battle where THEN he makes the attack on Cole after he retains against Cody Rhodes or Jay Lethal. That would've been fine and then Kyle could've gotten the belt at the 15th anniversary or something.


I still stand by foregoing the 2015 Cole face turn tease and just let go full baby (so, for about a year) before turning him back heel on Kyle after winning the ROH Title this year. I believe people cheer Cole as much as they do now because we never got a face run from him on top despite his popularity. It's like keeping Punk heel from mid-2004 all the way through the Summer of Punk. It makes people want to cheer the guy even more.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

DGenerationMC said:


> I still stand by foregoing the 2015 Cole face turn tease and just let go full baby (so, for about a year) before turning him back heel on Kyle after winning the ROH Title this year. I believe people cheer Cole as much as they do now because we never got a face run from him on top despite his popularity. It's like keeping Punk heel from mid-2004 all the way through the Summer of Punk. It makes people want to cheer the guy even more.


Oh I'm not disagreeing with that brother, there were numerous ways to make this more successful than it was. Now we have a semi-over champion and a heel who's almost too over :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Oh I'm not disagreeing with that brother, there were numerous ways to make this more successful than it was. Now we have a semi-over champion and a heel who's almost too over :lol


It's a recipe for disaster. We'll see how Kyle does a against heels like Cody and Colt, who are the only two challengers I think could get O'Reilly outright cheered against right now.


----------



## Corey

^ I'd add Daniels to that list if they give him one last shot at the belt sometime.

But yeah, it's not many.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Corey said:


> ^ I'd add Daniels to that list if they give him one last shot at the belt sometime.


Daniels would be a great challenger (my pick for the 15th Anniversary tournament), but that would put Kyle in a shitty spot of placing him in Daniels' way of finally winning the big one.


----------



## Corey

DGenerationMC said:


> Daniels would be a great challenger (my pick for the 15th Anniversary tournament), but that would put Kyle in a shitty spot of placing him in Daniels' way of finally winning the big one.


True, but at this point I kinda feel like Daniels' time has passed for winning the World Title. I feel like Ladder War is gonna be his defining moment with the company.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Corey said:


> True, but at this point I kinda feel like Daniels' time has passed for winning the World Title. I feel like Ladder War is gonna be his defining moment with the company.


Yeah, I know, I just meant from a fans' perspective. People probably know that Daniels would have no chance of winning, but I feel they'd rather cheer for the legend underdog over the semi-over champion. 

I'd be very happy if Ladder War was Daniels and Kazarian's defining moment because it seems that everything before (as a team) was easily forgettable, even the KRD stuff.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Something doesn't f*cking fit here, KYLE !


----------



## DGenerationMC

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Something doesn't f*cking fit here, KYLE !


Yeah, it's a shame The Bucks left their PWG Tag Titles at home.

Really would've made the picture pop a bit more.


----------



## Corey

Cody Rhodes is the newest member of Bullet Club. That pretty much all but guarantees he'll be sticking around in ROH. :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC

Corey said:


> Cody Rhodes is the newest member of Bullet Club. That pretty much all but guarantees he'll be sticking around in ROH. :mark:


Great, now he and Cole show each other their pocket square collections. By the way, I think Cody will take over Bullet Club's ROH division when Cole leaves.

Cody has sold his soul to get that Shibata match :lol


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*So I guess Nigel's leaving too.*

http://www.rohwrestling.com/news/breaking-mcguinness-out-roh-matchmaker


----------



## Corey

Not a big deal imo. I don't think Nigel ever added anything positive to... anything in recent months or years.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> Not a big deal imo. I don't think Nigel ever added anything positive to... anything in recent months or years.


His commentary annoyed the f*ck out of me at times :lol

*Wrestler A stops working the leg for 2 seconds*

Nigel - "WHY IS HE NOT WORKING THE LEG ?!?!"


----------



## DGenerationMC

Not Nigel too :fuckthis


----------



## Corey

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> His commentary annoyed the f*ck out of me at times :lol
> 
> *Wrestler A stops working the leg for 2 seconds*
> 
> Nigel - "WHY IS HE NOT WORKING THE LEG ?!?!"


:lmao

Yeah no doubt. Honestly his voice annoys me these days... and his haircut.


----------



## Even Flow

Here's the story on Nigel:



PWInsider said:


> Ring of Honor announced on their website that former ROH champion Nigel McGuinness would no longer be the company matchmaker going forward. That was a storyline position and currently, McGuinness is still with Ring of Honor.
> 
> The move was made as a precursor for a number of reasons. The primary reason was in case ROH needs to slide McGuinness into a commentary role should Steve Corino depart the company at the end of the month, as Corino obviously has a WWE offer on the table to work in the Performance Center as a Coach.
> 
> That said, with all the talk of WWE going on a hiring spree going into 2017, one also has to wonder whether there has been any interest in WWE bringing McGuinnness into the fold as he's well known as an excellent trainer. WWE has been on the look out for additional trainers in recent weeks and I know that several years ago, there was at least some passing interest in Nigel for that role but it never panned out. Moving Nigel out of the Matchmaker role would make it easier for ROH to exit him if necessary down the line. Stay tuned.


I'd love to see Nigel perhaps get a chance as a PC coach. Not too sure i'd love to see him on commentary, though. Also, if ROH is to bring in a new 'matchmaker' hopefully it's a big name.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Corey said:


> Cody Rhodes is the newest member of Bullet Club. That pretty much all but guarantees he'll be sticking around in ROH. :mark:


I like Cody, but if he starts flashing that fucking too-cool sign, I'm done with him and ROH forever.


----------



## Corey

The Cleaner said:


> I like Cody, but if he starts flashing that fucking too-cool sign, I'm done with him and ROH forever.


Yeah... he's going to do that. :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Honor takes Center Stage in ATL on the 14th :trips5:trips5


----------



## Even Flow

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Honor takes Center Stage in ATL on the 14th :trips5:trips5


Just read about this on PWInsider. Cole & Cody tagging :sodone


----------



## Leon Knuckles

DAFUQ? When did Cody join BC?


----------



## Leon Knuckles

WWE is gonna poach ROH until nobody is left. :Vince


----------



## DGenerationMC

Leon Knuckles said:


> DAFUQ? When did Cody join BC?


It was announced during the final night of NJPW's Global Tag League on Saturday. BC had been hyping it for a couple of weeks and a lot people thought it was gonna be The Ryback :lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles

DGenerationMC said:


> It was announced during the final night of NJPW's Global Tag League on Saturday. BC had been hyping it for a couple of weeks and a lot people thought it was gonna be The Ryback :lol


Damn, well, they should have done a whole segment - instead of just announcing it like a bunch of jabronis.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Leon Knuckles said:


> Damn, well, they should have done a whole segment - instead of just announcing it like a bunch of jabronis.


Yeah, Omega and the BC came down to the ring in the middle of the show and cut a short promo before revealing the video package below.


----------



## Corey

O'Reilly vs. Cole for the World Title is official for Wrestle Kingdom.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> O'Reilly vs. Cole for the World Title is official for Wrestle Kingdom.












Now it would be something if Cole is more over than Kyle in Japan too :lol


----------



## Corey

Three more matches for the Atlanta tapings, which is now being called Saturday Night at Center Stage. A :mark: name in my books.

Here's a blatant spoiler on the Decade of Excellence Tourney, but they decided to let everyone know:



















This fat fuck is coming back...


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Bull Fit! :maisie


----------



## shandcraig

I just wanted to say that after so many years for some reason not being able to get into ROH. Im finally into it and it could be the roster or the few shallow new stuff the company has been adding lately. I like it and i think their steeping its game up and im a believer. Watched the event in Newyork and it was great


----------



## Corey

WWE has announced a tournament next month to crown the first ever UK Champion. It's exclusive to the Network and they're getting Nigel to announce it, which explains the current situation.

Quite frankly the list of competitors is a bunch of people I've never heard of outside of 3 or 4 of them.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I'm INSANELY happy for Nigel. Very proud he's finally got this opportunity.

In other news, WWE has devoured 2/3 of ROH's commentary team :lol


----------



## Corey

Matt Sydal reportedly has lost his job with New Japan, so hopefully that means we can see more of him in ROH.

Also looks like Big Mike is done with the company for now.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/809435626730909696


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Can't say I'll miss big mike.


----------



## Natecore

This company can be so infuriating. Elgin is gone and they don't promote Elgin vs Keith Lee or Elgin vs Beer City. fpalm

Thank God some nothing promotion in Dallas has Elgin vs Keith Lee this Friday I can hopefully watch on the internet someday. At least somebody in this world has common sense something ROH has been lacking for a while.

Good news is with one hoss gone another has to fill the void...not even ROH can miss Keith Lee...can they? I guess they screwed up Elgin so I guess they can miss the obvious, can't miss Keith Lee too.

I hope not.


----------



## Even Flow

Corey said:


> This fat fuck is coming back...


fpalm


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The "fight any and all comers" stchick is too played out fpalm

Kyle "Davey Richards lite" O'Reilly


----------



## Natecore

Good to be watching ROH again. This week's main event was fun. Young Bucks are awesome and the team of reDRagon/Dalton Castle is an awesome trio. 

Thank God O'Reilly is champ. Glad to see we have a legit prowrestling champion in ROH again. No more played out promo dork with awful Chris Jericho midlife crisis tattoos anchoring down this promotion.

And wow Lio Rush is an exciting wrestler. Maybe we can get a longer Lio vs Caprice match soon. Great speed and agility from both men for the short time we saw it.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Natecore said:


> *No more played out promo dork with awful Chris Jericho midlife crisis tattoos anchoring down this promotion.*


Excalibur, is that you?

Aren't you supposed to be building a commentary booth shaped like a table out of recycled wood?


----------



## Natecore

DGenerationMC said:


> Excalibur, is that you?
> 
> Aren't you supposed to be building a commentary booth shaped like a table out of recycled wood?


I don't know know who this Excalibur geek is but if he finds the Young Bucks' bearded tumor as benign as I do then I like him already.


----------



## Corey

My episode FINALLY started at the the scheduled time last night so I got to watch it for once. Nice to see Kyle get honestly cheered over Cole for once and for Cole to get some real heat from the Philly crowd (you tapped out chants). Hopefully things can stay that way at least for a little bit.

Also nice to see Daniels get the clean win.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Natecore said:


> I don't know know who this Excalibur geek is but if he finds the Young Bucks' bearded tumor as benign as I do then I like him already.


Just remember no one kicks out of the Falcon Arrow, bud.


----------



## Even Flow

Here's some interesting news:



PWInsider said:


> I'm not sure what will come of this, if anything, but Billy Corgan and Dave Lagana were in Baltimore a few weeks ago meeting with ROH management.


Also, ROH announced The Young Bucks vs The Briscoes, 2 out of 3 falls falls match for the ROH Tag Titles when ROH returns to Dallas on 2/4/17.


----------



## Corey

Bucks/Briscoes 2 out of 3 falls should be awesome and this could be great too:


----------



## Corey

Two more matches for Undisputed Legacy, including an 8-man tag main event that should be great.



















Also gonna share this in case any of you wanna watch it. They definitely tried hard and it's not that bad. They just tried to pack in as many hardcore aspects as they could and obviously it's a bit slow. Cool moment right before the 12 minute mark though.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Yeah I saw the WOH match, it wasn't bad I thought the finish was terrible though :lol


----------



## Corey

The match announcements just keep on rollin.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Cole & Cody is freaking amazing.

If Cole does go to WWE in April I could definitely see ROH doing something similar to what NJPW did with AJ & Kenny. Which would give us the Cole/Cody match we've clamored for.


----------



## Corey

Hoooooly shit


----------



## Even Flow

Corey said:


> The match announcements just keep on rollin.


:done


----------



## DGenerationMC

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Cole & Cody is freaking amazing.
> 
> If Cole does go to WWE in April I could definitely see ROH doing something similar to what NJPW did with AJ & Kenny. Which would give us the Cole/Cody match we've clamored for.


Cody's gonna kick Cole out and make the entire BC wear suits, pocket squares and smoke Cubans :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

DGenerationMC said:


> Cody's gonna kick Cole out and make the entire BC wear suits, pocket squares and smoke Cubans :lol


And no more TooSweets just Stardust hands


----------



## DGenerationMC

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> And no more TooSweets just Stardust hands












And the Bullet Club will become the Zelda Club :lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

DGenerationMC said:


> And the Bullet Club will become the Zelda Club :lmao


"4 4 4 4 LYFE LINK!"

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> "4 4 4 4 LYFE LINK!"


"............except Ganondorf."


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> With Final Battle wrapped up, I thought it'd be cool if we did like ROH end year awards.
> 
> *ROH: End Year Awards.*
> 
> *MVP/Wrestler of 2016* - _Adam Cole (BayBay)._
> 
> *Tag Team of the Year* - _The Young Bucks_
> 
> *Match of the year* - _Jay Lethal (c) v. Adam Cole, Death Before Dishonor._
> 
> *Most Improved Wrestler of 2016* - _Hangman Page._
> 
> *Shocker of the year* - _Adam Cole joins Bullet Club._
> 
> *Best Moment of the year* - _Adam Cole wins the ROH World Championship._
> 
> *Rookie of the year* - _Lio Rush._
> 
> *Show of the year* - _Death Before Dishonor._​


Forgot to add this to my year end awards, you guys can chip in if you want too

*Feud of the year* - Adam Cole v. Jay Lethal


----------



## Natecore

*MVP/Wrestler of 2016* - Dalton Castle

*Tag Team of the Year* - Young Bucks w/ Natecore Honorable Mention War Machine

*Match(es) of the year* - 
1)Bullet Club (Guns/Gallows/Bucks) vs ROH Champions (Lethal/Strong/War Machine) Duluth, GA
2)Bullet Club (Bucks/Cole) vs War Machine/ Moose BITW
3)Pretty Boy Killers: Shane Taylor & Keith Lee vs War Machine ROH TV Oct
4)Lethal vs Jay Briscoe BITW

*Shocker of the year* - Colt Cabana Returns

*Best Moment of the year* - Jay Briscoe hits Lethal Injection/Jay Driller combo on Jay Lethal

*Rookie of the year* - Lio Rush

*Show of the year* - Best In The World (it's a damn shame ROH production butchered this on PPV)

*Feud of the year* - PBK vs War Machine

*Breakout Star* - Future ROH Champ Keith Lee


----------



## Corey

Yeah Cole/Lethal is feud of the year no doubt.


----------



## Corey

January is getting fucking STACKED. Marty Scurll vs. Juice Robinson for the TV Title announced for the Atlanta tapings and then these two:

6-Man Title Match










This could be legit awesome


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Apparently Lethal has signed a new two year deal with ROH, great news for ROH.


----------



## Natecore

Atlanta taping looks like shit.

San Antonio and Dallas look incredible.

Only one of these 3 events will be on television fpalm


----------



## Corey

The Pittsburgh show in February has been named Steel City Excellence. They're doing great with these names.

Here's another 6-Man Title match for Texas. This one's the night before the one against Jay White & MCMG.












Natecore said:


> Atlanta taping looks like shit.


For some reason they haven't announced too much for it, but you of all people should be hyped for Lethal/Briscoe III.


----------



## Natecore

Its going to take more than one match in a 4+ hr show. Especially when I have to sit through Bull fit, cj parker, and O'Reilly stuck in a Raw tag team main event.


----------



## Corey

Natecore said:


> Its going to take more than one match in a 4+ hr show. Especially when I have to sit through Bull fit, cj parker, and O'Reilly stuck in a Raw tag team main event.


Well they also just announced Fish vs. Cabana and the Bucks will defend the Tag Titles against a team "of their choice" so that'll be interesting.


----------



## Even Flow

PWInsider said:


> An interesting situation over the past several days after Scarlett Bordeaux, who works regularly for ROH but has never been signed to a contract, wrestled and lost to Nia Jax on Raw this past Monday in Chicago, where Bordeaux is from. Mandy Leone and Kelly Klein, who are pretty much the center-pieces of the Women of Honor division, took to Twitter without naming Bordeaux and stated they would never work for WWE without a contract offer. The tweets were later removed. What is extremely odd is both have worked in the past for WWE during the time period where Adam Rose had all the Rosebuds.


Interesting.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Does anyone care about the Liverpool episode? :Out


----------



## Corey

There's a poll on the website to vote for Match of the Year: http://www.rohwrestling.com/news/2016-match-year

Ladder War is currently winning in a landslide. :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

At least Cole/Lethal at DBD is tied for 2nd :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Speculation is going around that Kyle O'Reilly hasn't signed a new deal with ROH and there's a huge chance he'll drop the ROH Title back to Cole at WrestleKingdom.


----------



## Even Flow

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Speculation is going around that Kyle O'Reilly hasn't signed a new deal with ROH and there's a huge chance he'll drop the ROH Title back to Cole at WrestleKingdom.


Bobby Fish hasn't re-signed either, same as War Machine.

But I so hope Cole gets the title back at WrestleKingdom.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Even Flow said:


> Bobby Fish hasn't re-signed either, same as War Machine.
> 
> But I so hope Cole gets the title back at WrestleKingdom.


PWTorch reported Fish resigned, as of rn O'Reilly still hasn't and won't soon due to personal issues. So Cole does have a strong chance of winning it back today.


----------



## Even Flow

Delirious was backstage at the STARDOM show in Japan, and the owner has teased a possible relationship between ROH & STARDOM.

PWInsider is also saying Adam Page hasn't re-signed yet either.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

MAN FUCK ALL THIS SHIT.

Give Cody a run with the title.


----------



## El Dandy

I just don't understand what ROH was thinking with Final Battle now. Let me get this straight:

The main event of the biggest show of the year was a match that looked like an Abyss Tribute Match with thumbtacks and trash cans..... with the guy who isn't re-signed winning the title from another guy who also maybe isn't re-signed.... and it's supposed to be some coronation for the new champion even though he's not re-signed? And now they may have their brand new top guy who isn't re-signed drop the title back to the guy he won it from...wait but that guy maybe also isn't re-signed either?

Is this right?

If so, they've had some blunders in 2016 but the ended it with maybe the biggest one of all

What a mess :lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC

Leon Knuckles said:


> MAN FUCK ALL THIS SHIT.
> 
> Give Cody a run with the title.


I'm disgusted that this idea even makes halfway sense.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

El Dandy said:


> I just don't understand what ROH was thinking with Final Battle now. Let me get this straight:
> 
> The main event of the biggest show of the year was a match that looked like an Abyss Tribute Match with thumbtacks and trash cans..... with the guy who isn't re-signed winning the title from another guy who also maybe isn't re-signed.... and it's supposed to be some coronation for the new champion even though he's not re-signed? And now they may have their brand new top guy who isn't re-signed drop the title back to the guy he won it from...wait but that guy maybe also isn't re-signed either?
> 
> Is this right?
> 
> If so, they've had some blunders in 2016 but the ended it with maybe the biggest one of all
> 
> What a mess :lmao


They blew it dropping the title off of Cole at Final Battle, Kyle's contract expired on the 31st. At least Cole is locked in until April where they would've had time to build a new contender. Now Cole will probably win it back at WK just to drop it at the 15th anniversary unless he's resigned which I doubt tbh.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

3 TIME MOTHERF*CKING CHAMP BAYBAY !


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Oh god help me.


----------



## El Dandy

I know some ROH faithful on other boards have been calling for him getting removed as booker for a while, but Delirious should be fired over this :lmao what the fuck 

Didn't this same shit happen under him with Kenny King?

Contracts and stuff are probably way out of his jurisdiction, but flat out you don't book unsigned talent to be your new top guy especially in a time when WWE contracts are being handed out like candy. ROH really look like a total joke and Mickey Mouse operation because of this.


----------



## Corey

Yeah I agree with Dandy. This is really dumb and just bush league handling of the belt.

What I don't get is why did they not just let Kyle run with it on verbal agreement for at least ONE successful defense. Where the hell is he gonna go? I can't see how WWE would have any interest in him but maybe I'm wrong. I also wanna know why the hell he wasn't re-signing when they just put the World Title on him! :no:

At least this leaves some mystery towards the Decade of Excellence tournament. Briscoe or Lethal would be huge rematches that should draw well and the current story they're running would be a perfect time to run Cole vs. Daniels if they wanted to turn him face for the build.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

They should've just kept the belt on Cole if Kyle hadn't resigned by Final Battle, it's that simple instead of hot potatoing the title. Cole is more over than Kyle and was enough at Final Battle that him winning would've been received extremely positive. As Dandy said you don't put the belt on an unsigned man.


----------



## Corey

O'Reilly apparently turned down a new deal just days before WK, which is pretty ridiculous to think. I have no idea what the reception will be like the next time we see him on TV or PPV.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Ugh, just give Castle the belt already.


----------



## Even Flow

DGenerationMC said:


> Ugh, just give Castle the belt already.


No way should Dalton get the World Title.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I guess Cole was right when he said Kyle was content with being a good wrestler with a good paycheck and he didn't have the drive to be champion :lol


----------



## Corey

Jesus, I just finished watching it and the match is SO fucking dull. Like... if I had never seen those two wrestle before I would not be inclined to see them wrestle ever again. :lol What a shit waste of time for O'Reilly to even be called an ROH World Champion.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

ADAM COLE BAYBAY! :flip


----------



## Corey

One negative out of Cole winning the belt back is that we won't get to see that reDRagon feud since Fish won SOTF. Wonder when/how they'll run Cole vs. Fish though. It would be cool to see it happen on TV before the Anniversary Show and they've got a taping in Pittsburgh on 2/11... :hmm:


----------



## Even Flow

Perhaps they can turn Fish heel? And have him work a feud with Kyle. Because it seems ROH has gone away from having reDRagon team together in ROH. What with Fish winning the TV Title last year, and SOTF. And Kyle of course winning the ROH World title at Final Battle, before dropping it back to Adam Cole at WK11.

But the feud would probably depend on whether both re-sign with ROH.


----------



## Corey

Even Flow said:


> But the feud would probably depend on whether both re-sign with ROH.


I did read somewhere that Fish re-signed I believe. Kyle on the other hand... idk what the hell he's doing.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Kyle's as good as gone in ROH, his last match will be him tagging with Lethal v. Cole & Cody where I fully expect him to get booed out of the building.


----------



## Corey

Just now reading that Kyle is expected to be WWE bound soon.



How many guys does this company need to sign?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

He'll be just like Roddy is in NXT, a good wrestler with absolutely no direction or character.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Now that Cole is champion again I don't want him just to hold it until 15th anniversary and then head off to the E, hopefully he can get a date by date agreement with ROH and maybe hold it until BITW or DBD.


----------



## El Dandy

probably just give it to Briscoe and call it a day


----------



## Natecore

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Kyle's as good as gone in ROH, his last match will be him tagging with Lethal v. Cole & Cody where I fully expect him to get booed out of the building.


Why would he get booed out of the building? Because he thinks a promotion that makes Adam Cole a 3 time champ might not be the best place to work?!?!?!?

Get real.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Natecore said:


> Why would he get booed out of the building? *Because he thinks a promotion that makes Adam Cole a 3 time champ* might not be the best place to work?!?!?!?
> 
> Get real.


See you were gonna get a logical response until this :ha

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Judging off of New Years Dash, YOSHI-HASHI will be Cole's first challenger for the ROH Title. When though? Not so sure about that but regardless :like


----------



## Even Flow

Contract updates:



PWInsider said:


> Christopher Daniels - Signed to new, longterm deal.
> 
> Bobby Fish - The two sides have signed an extension of Fish's previous contract and are currently working on a new longer form deal.
> 
> Frankie Kazarian - Was already locked into deal before end of 2016.
> 
> Jay Lethal - As previously noted, Lethal has been locked into a new, long term deal.
> 
> Kyle O'Reilly - His ROH deal expired on 12/31. O'Reilly is said to be reviewing his options (translation: WWE and potentially, a deal that could see him sign with Flosports and then be fielded out to wrestling companies on their streaming platform). His future is undetermined at this time. The two sides will continue to work on a per date agreement going forward until O'Reilly makes a decision.
> 
> Adam Page - A new deal is being finalized but has not yet been signed. Obviously already working for New Japan as well.
> 
> War Machine - We are told that a new deal is being finalized but has not yet been signed. There is also interest from New Japan in using them more in 2017.
> 
> BJ Whitmer - Signed to new deal before end of 2016; no definitive word on length. One source believed the contact to be one year in length.


----------



## Natecore

Imho, War Machine are the only guys on that list that matter.

O'Reilly and Fish I might consider and that's if they're combined as reDRagon.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

NXT could use Lethal.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Leon Knuckles said:


> NXT could use Lethal.


Lethal staying is huge for ROH though, he's their top babyface and a consistent main eventer.


----------



## HOJO

Stardom and ROH working together sounds like the proper culmination of 2 feds reaching literally-why-tier dogshit after building a solid amount of goodwill, it's almost poetry and it's beautifully awful.


Leon Knuckles said:


> NXT could use Lethal.


They could use decent booking and a show worth giving a shit about a lot more


----------



## Leon Knuckles

After Joe and Naka are gone, who is left? Bobby Roode? Roode needs people to fight and Lethal is the perfect man. I don't see the likes of Almas and Dillinger as credible opponents. Strong is a good opponent but he will get boring fast. Who else is left? NXT is slimming real quick.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Leon Knuckles said:


> After Joe and Naka are gone, who is left? Bobby Roode? Roode needs people to fight and Lethal is the perfect man. I don't see the likes of Almas and Dillinger as credible opponents. Strong is a good opponent but he will get boring fast. Who else is left? NXT is slimming real quick.


You know Chris Hero just returned to NXT right? and Nak/Roode both will be in NXT for awhile, they're in no rush to call them up. They've been teasing a Tye push for some time and the fans are already behind him, easy underdog story. Cien could be great if they decide to get him and give him a heel push, he gets heat easy and a match with him vs. Nak would be incredible.

ROH needs Lethal more than NXT does.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

I just feel bad for Lethal considering he called up Regal himself.


----------



## Corey

Leon Knuckles said:


> After Joe and Naka are gone, who is left? Bobby Roode? Roode needs people to fight and Lethal is the perfect man. I don't see the likes of Almas and Dillinger as credible opponents. Strong is a good opponent but he will get boring fast. Who else is left? NXT is slimming real quick.


They'll re-up. They always do, just like ROH does as well. This company needs Lethal far more than NXT needs him. They just sign anyone and everyone these days. They've already grabbed Hero and there's possible rumors towards O'Reilly as well. Wouldn't be surprised to see them snag ACH for the cruiserweight division too, who the hell knows.

If anything I think NXT needs help in the women's division now that all of the 4 horsewomen are gone. Not that I particularly care what NXT does. I'll watch their product for the matches and sweet entrances/crowd reactions on Takeover shows, but their weekly show is ass.

EDIT: Swear to god I typed this before even seeing what Marky posted. :lol


----------



## Corey

Weekly TV is back to normal (even though the taping is now over a month old) but this week is totally skippable aside from a fun little Vanguard 1 appearance. The next two weeks look pretty damn stacked though, starting with Lethal vs. Liger.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I can't even lie, I'm just ready for the next set of tapings where Cole is the champ once again. Hopefully he'll get some TV defenses in.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

ROH's website match of the year voting closed. The results were:

1.) Ladder War VI - All Star Extravganza VIII
2.) Adam Cole v. Jay Lethal - Death Before Dishonor
3.) Adam Cole v. Kyle O'Reilly - Final Battle


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

So this is a question that just popped in my head mainly for the Cole fans in this thread (myself, Corey, DGMC & Leon)

Who has been/is better ?

Adam Cole in the Kingdom or Adam Cole in the Bullet Club ? :hmm:


----------



## DGenerationMC

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> So this is a question that just popped in my head mainly for the Cole fans in this thread (myself, Corey, DGMC & Leon)
> 
> Who has been/is better ?
> 
> Adam Cole in the Kingdom or Adam Cole in the Bullet Club ? :hmm:


I thought Cole was with The Kingdom a bit too long, but I'll give his time there the nod. Cole in the BC is fine, but the context doesn't do it for me, seems like just another stable of guys for Adam Cole (BAY BAY!) to be around.


----------



## Corey

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> So this is a question that just popped in my head mainly for the Cole fans in this thread (myself, Corey, DGMC & Leon)
> 
> Who has been/is better ?
> 
> Adam Cole in the Kingdom or Adam Cole in the Bullet Club ? :hmm:


Truthfully I didn't come back to the product until when the new year hit in 2015 so I didn't get to see a lot of Cole's run with the Kingdom. I came back when he was hurt and the Kingdom didn't last too long after his return. :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I think Cole in The Kingdom was more of a vindictive, calculated heel. While Cole in BC is more of a prickish, cocky, a**hole heel. He's produced two of the best feuds of his career while in both, for The Kingdom it was Jay Briscoe, for The Bullet Club it was Jay Lethal. If he continues the run he's on and has one more good feud I'll throw the nod to BC.


----------



## Even Flow

Kyle is off the Atlanta shows this weekend. Bobby Fish has replaced him.


----------



## Corey

Even Flow said:


> Kyle is off the Atlanta shows this weekend. Bobby Fish has replaced him.


:lmao

He's done.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Good riddance :Out

I appreciate him for helping Cole make ROH history though.


----------



## Hencheman_21

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> So this is a question that just popped in my head mainly for the Cole fans in this thread (myself, Corey, DGMC & Leon)
> 
> Who has been/is better ?
> 
> Adam Cole in the Kingdom or Adam Cole in the Bullet Club ? :hmm:


Going off what I remember and saw I would say in the Kingdom. One big factor for me is it felt like his group and he was the leader. With BC it is like he is the new leader and the group is about the Bucks of Youth as much as him. He just stood out more in the Kingdom from his running mates.


----------



## Natecore

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Good riddance :Out
> 
> I appreciate him for helping Cole make ROH history though.


 WOW! We do agree on something...with Cole at the top of the card this company is history.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Natecore said:


> WOW! We do agree on something...with Cole at the top of the card this company is history.


























Sorry, can't take what you say seriously anymore.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The outcome of the decade of excellence tourney is gonna interesting tbh.

It's gotta be between Christopher Daniels & Jay Briscoe at this point, which is awesome tbh.

Both of those guys have ridiculous chemistry with Cole which is gonna make for a great 15th Anniversary main event.

Chris Daniels & Adam Cole had the Match of the year in 2014 at Glory By Honor imo.

And we all know about Cole/Briscoe it's interesting though that they've usually participated in gimmick matches but they actually have great chemistry in 1on1 normal matches. They had a ROH Title opener at ROH State of the Art in 2014, only had 11 minutes and they produced a 4 star match.

Not to mention both of those stories could be extremely interesting.

:mark::mark::mark: I'm pumped.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

2 years from now, Adam Cole and Jay Lethal will be fighting for the NXT Championship at NXT Takeover. :woo


----------



## Even Flow

Kyle has now been removed from the ROH roster page on the ROH website. So look's like they're not expecting him back anytime soon.


----------



## Corey

To this point it seems like they put the belt on Kyle in hopes that it would convince him to sign another deal with them. Obviously that backfired and everyone looks stupid because of it.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> To this point it seems like they put the belt on Kyle in hopes that it would convince him to sign another deal with them. Obviously that backfired and everyone looks stupid because of it.


That's exactly what it was :lmao:lmao:lmao

I'm glad he's gone though tbh.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

O'Reilly deserves better than that company, seriously they didn't even attempt to protect him at WK 11 and he lost the title in his first defence in a 12 minute match, I'll miss reDragon as a team but they did everything they could as a team, O'Reilly could be big in NJPW with the right booking since he's a great wrestler, as for Cole, I'll not lie and say I'm a huge fan, if anything I felt his 2016 was very underwhelming, but there's no one better on ROH right now to hold the title


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

ShadowSucks92 said:


> O'Reilly deserves better than that company, seriously they didn't even attempt to protect him at WK 11 and he lost the title in his first defence in a 12 minute match, I'll miss reDragon as a team but they did everything they could as a team, O'Reilly could be big in NJPW with the right booking since he's a great wrestler, as for Cole, I'll not lie and say I'm a huge fan, if anything I felt his 2016 was very underwhelming, but there's no one better on ROH right now to hold the title


Why protect him if he turned down another contract a day before Wrestlekingdom ? He was already out the door when ROH tried giving him the world. No need in protecting him, it's his own fault. And Cole had a great 2016, easily the MVP of the show in and out of the ring.


----------



## Corey

Another solid match for Texas. These shows really do look better than the TV taping.


----------



## Natecore

ShadowSucks92 said:


> O'Reilly deserves better than that company, seriously they didn't even attempt to protect him at WK 11 and he lost the title in his first defence in a 12 minute match, I'll miss reDragon as a team but they did everything they could as a team, O'Reilly could be big in NJPW with the right booking since he's a great wrestler, as for Cole, I'll not lie and say I'm a huge fan, if anything I felt his 2016 was very underwhelming, but there's no one better on ROH right now to hold the title


Watch out, dude. Anything but pure, doe-eyed, sycophantic Adam Cole worship is frowned upon here in the Official Adam Cole Appreciation thread.

And kind words about O'Reilly aren't welcomed either.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Why protect him if he turned down another contract a day before Wrestlekingdom ? He was already out the door when ROH tried giving him the world. No need in protecting him, it's his own fault. And Cole had a great 2016, easily the MVP of the show in and out of the ring.


O'Reilly hasn't signed anywhere yet so what if he decides to return to ROH, all the build up for him to be a main event star has been flushed down the toilet cause of that match, not saying Cole shouldn't of won clean but the match was booked like mid card match rather than a main event ROH match, and IMO Cole was awesome in 14-15 especially in the Kingdom, I just felt his 2016 was a bit underwhelming (that could be due to booking being the absolute worst in ROH in 2016)


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

ShadowSucks92 said:


> O'Reilly hasn't signed anywhere yet so what if he decides to return to ROH, all the build up for him to be a main event star has been flushed down the toilet cause of that match, not saying Cole shouldn't of won clean but the match was booked like mid card match rather than a main event ROH match, and IMO Cole was awesome in 14-15 especially in the Kingdom, I just felt his 2016 was a bit underwhelming (that could be due to booking being the absolute worst in ROH in 2016)


If I was in their shoes and he turned down another offer a day before his defense I'd feel there's no need to protect him because he's as good as gone. I'm assuming that's how ROH felt. 

And to each his own, I felt Cole had a weak 2015 until his feud w/ Kyle but took a huge leap forward in 2016. He did some of his best heel work against Lethal & Kyle and cut some amazing promos not to mention his ring work was incredible.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

F*cking beautiful !!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/819982554119962625


----------



## Corey

^^ That should be a great match and will definitely help sell tickets, but again, it's like 6 days before the 15th Anniversary PPV. Why not have these title defenses spaced out? Oh well, if anything ROH has shown that a title can change hands at any point recently. :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> ^^ That should be a great match and will definitely help sell tickets, but again, it's like 6 days before the 15th Anniversary PPV. Why not have these title defenses spaced out? Oh well, if anything ROH has shown that a title can change hands at any point recently. :lol


Exactly :lol doubt Bobby wins it though. 

Something tells me the world title match for Supercard of Honor this year is gonna be Cole v. YOSHI-HASHI.


----------



## DGenerationMC

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> F*cking beautiful !!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/819982554119962625


Why couldn't we have gotten this match in the Tokyo Dome?


----------



## Leon Knuckles

BREAKING NEWS!

Former ROH World Champion, Kyle O'Reilly, has signed a 6-movie deal with Brazzers Incorporated.

:troll


----------



## Corey

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Something tells me the world title match for Supercard of Honor this year is gonna be Cole v. YOSHI-HASHI.


I think they're likely setting up that match to happen in Japan, maybe as a co-main event for a New Japan Cup show or even down the line at Invasion Attack or something. Don't really know if people attending Wrestlemania weekend are gonna be swayed into buying ROH tickets for a YOSHI-HASHI match. :lol Who knows though.

Btw though, ROH announced that this upcoming week is gonna Supercard of Honor announcements week. Fully expecting Bucks of Youth vs. Broken Hardys as the top match. If Cole remains champion, not sure who he could be defending against if he retains at the Anniversary Show & Manhattan Mayhem. They should bring back Matt Sydal sometime.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Corey said:


> If Cole remains champion, not sure who he could be defending against if he retains at the Anniversary Show & Manhattan Mayhem.












_Ahem._


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> I think they're likely setting up that match to happen in Japan, maybe as a co-main event for a New Japan Cup show or even down the line at Invasion Attack or something. Don't really know if people attending Wrestlemania weekend are gonna be swayed into buying ROH tickets for a YOSHI-HASHI match. :lol Who knows though.
> 
> Btw though, ROH announced that this upcoming week is gonna Supercard of Honor announcements week. Fully expecting Bucks of Youth vs. Broken Hardys as the top match. If Cole remains champion, not sure who he could be defending against if he retains at the Anniversary Show & Manhattan Mayhem. They should bring back Matt Sydal sometime.


I do think Cole goes over at the 15th anniversary & Manhattan. His contender at SCOH is supposed to be a big deal, Kevin Belly announced it on ROH's YouTube page. That's what made me think YOSHI but I guess you're right in that he's not a very big deal in the states.


----------



## Corey

DGenerationMC said:


> _Ahem._


But... is he ready!? I'd prefer he took the TV Title off of Scurll first, honestly.



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Kevin Belly


:lol

Only thing that mattered here.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Corey said:


> But... is he ready!? I'd prefer he took the TV Title off of Scurll first, honestly.


If this Cabana feud goes like I think it will (emotional bloodbath), then yes. I personally thought Castle's chance to be TV Champ was when Lethal had it. Perhaps Lio Rush would be a cool choice to dethrone Party Marty down the line.

Can't think of anyone else more popular in ROH than Castle outside of Cole & The Bucks (who are heels, mind you). The company doesn't have a plethora of top faces who haven't already been World Champion.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

My thing with Castle is with him and his gimmick, I wouldn't be able to take the company serious with him as the #1 man/champion.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

This is why we love this f*cking piece of sh*t :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/819985581019107329
:trips5:trips5:trips5


----------



## Natecore

An extremely unimpressive card for Atlanta tonight. Lethal/Fish vs Cole/Cody is meh. Bull James is a total waste. Juice Robinson, I don't need to say more. Punishment/Whitmer vs War Machine would be so much better if Whitmer was replaced with Dijak. The only saving grace right now is the Bucks vs a team of their choosing and if KOR has to be replaced then Cabana vs The Boys is a worthy change and should be fun. I like the Jay vs Jay matchup but I don't really want to watch Briscoe lose to Daniels in the finals. Jay Briscoe pretty much is the only way Adam Cole is interesting so for my own sanity I need Jay to win.

Center Stage is an awesome venue for pro wrestling and I'm excited to see ROH there since I missed their last shows WrestleMania 27 weekend. I hope I'm not as blah coming out of the show as I am going in.

Tonight the Falcons Rise Up at the Dome and I'll Man Up at Center Stage!!!


----------



## Corey

Never thought I'd hear Nigel McGuinness doing commentary next to Michael Cole. Feel really happy for the guy now, even though I didn't at first. roud


----------



## adamclark52

tickets are going on sale for May's RoH/NJPW War of the Worlds tour next week.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Spoiler: 15th Anniversary Main Event



Adam Cole v. The Fallen Angel :mark:


----------



## Corey

Damn good episode this week. Best one as a whole that I've seen in a long time. Crazy sprint to start off between The Rebellion & Dijak/Rush/White (*** 1/4). Rebellion is really starting to gain some ground lately. Wouldn't mind seeing them get a run with the 6-man belts this year. Middle portion of the show was definitely the best. Cody cut a fucking great promo where he gets ridiculous heat, which leads to his match with Corino. The whole package was excellent and Cody seems to be such a better heel in ROH than he is in New Japan or anywhere else. Can't wait to see him and Lethal tear each other apart. Speaking of Lethal, really fun sprint in the main event against Liger. 10 minutes of good stuff. *** 1/4

Next week should be great too. Daniels vs. Sabin in the DOE Semi's, Scurll vs. Gresham, and KUSHIDA vs. Dragon Lee vs. Ospreay which should be completely insane.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Any Toronto shows?


----------



## Corey

Leon Knuckles said:


> Any Toronto shows?


Yes sir. Sunday, May 7th.


----------



## Daniel97

ROH have a 50% sale on all dvds this week and 65% to some members

I literally haven't found time to watch any ROH for a few years now. Could someone please advise me on 10 or so shows from 2012 onwards to purchase in the sale please.


----------



## Heel To Face

Just watched the current Ring Of Honor TV. Matt Taven is awful. He just looks like a out of shape soft served fake ass version of Kenny Omega.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Daniel97 said:


> ROH have a 50% sale on all dvds this week and 65% to some members
> 
> I literally haven't found time to watch any ROH for a few years now. Could someone please advise me on 10 or so shows from 2012 onwards to purchase in the sale please.


Just went on their site here's what they have avaiable that you should consider giving a purchase:

*2013:*

*Supercard of Honor VII*

*2014:*

*Final Battle*
Glory By Honor XIII
*All Star Extravaganza 6*
*Best in the World*
Global Wars

*2015:*

*Final Battle*
*War of the worlds Night 1*
War of the worlds Night 2
Aftershock in Philly

*2016:*

*Death Before Dishonor
Final Battle*
*Supercard of Honor Night 1
Supercard of Honor Night 2*
Road to BITW in Columbus
War of the Worlds in NYC
All Star Extravaganza 7
Road to Final Battle in Lakeland 

I bolded the top 10 for you.


----------



## Even Flow

Keith Lee has signed with WWNLive, even though he had an ROH contract offer on the table.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Even Flow said:


> Keith Lee has signed with WWNLive, even though he had an ROH contract offer on the table.


Hurts the tag division a bit as they were getting over but no huge loss.


----------



## Daniel97

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Daniel97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROH have a 50% sale on all dvds this week and 65% to some members
> 
> I literally haven't found time to watch any ROH for a few years now. Could someone please advise me on 10 or so shows from 2012 onwards to purchase in the sale please.
> 
> 
> 
> Just went on their site here's what they have avaiable that you should consider giving a purchase:
> 
> *2013:*
> 
> *Supercard of Honor VII*
> 
> *2014:*
> 
> *Final Battle*
> Glory By Honor XIII
> *All Star Extravaganza 6*
> *Best in the World*
> Global Wars
> 
> *2015:*
> 
> *Final Battle*
> *War of the worlds Night 1*
> War of the worlds Night 2
> Aftershock in Philly
> 
> *2016:*
> 
> *Death Before Dishonor
> Final Battle*
> *Supercard of Honor Night 1
> Supercard of Honor Night 2*
> Road to BITW in Columbus
> War of the Worlds in NYC
> All Star Extravaganza 7
> Road to Final Battle in Lakeland
> 
> I bolded the top 10 for you.
Click to expand...

Big help mate thanks. Anyone else cashing in on the sale?


----------



## hgr423

Daniel97 said:


> Big help mate thanks. Anyone else cashing in on the sale?


i tried but they are not stocking some of the shows and comps i want so i will skip it


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Even Flow said:


> Keith Lee has signed with WWNLive, even though he had an ROH contract offer on the table.


This doesn't surprise me at all, ROH has really went downhill this past year, hopefully they can rebound though, this tweet says a lot about ROH right now


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/820722600183742465


----------



## hgr423

Why did so many top wrestlers appear to have a bitter exit from ROH in the past year? From ACH to Elgin to OReilly. Those are the guys who were supposed to be their next main event talent after the prior exodus. Something odd must be happening behind the scenes that hasn't become public yet.

As for me, I don't tune into ROH much anymore. When I do I often see those clowns put Cheeseburger on TV again, say out loud WTF, and change the channel. That is a joke that ran its course a year ago.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

hgr423 said:


> Why did so many top wrestlers appear to have a bitter exit from ROH in the past year? From ACH to Elgin to OReilly. Those are the guys who were supposed to be their next main event talent after the prior exodus. Something odd must be happening behind the scenes that hasn't become public yet.
> 
> As for me, I don't tune into ROH much anymore. When I do I often see those clowns put Cheeseburger on TV again, say out loud WTF, and change the channel. That is a joke that ran its course a year ago.


Booking seems to be the main gripe, which has been really horrible these past few years, seems like guys just want out now


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

ACH was really the only one with true booking issues. He should've been a TV Champ a long time ago.

They gave Elgin the world, world title win on ROH's first ever PPV. His own fault that he wasn't over as champion, he was exposed because he's actually very bland.

They gave Kyle the perfect year long build and gave him the strap and I'm sure he was going to have a lengthy run but he chose to not resign. I wouldn't call his a bitter exit either unless he's said something that I haven't heard yet.


----------



## Even Flow

AJ :mark:


----------



## Corey

ShadowSucks92 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/820722600183742465


:lmao omg this is hilarious. Please get rid of Bull James.



hgr423 said:


> Why did so many top wrestlers appear to have a bitter exit from ROH in the past year? From ACH to Elgin to OReilly. Those are the guys who were supposed to be their next main event talent after the prior exodus. Something odd must be happening behind the scenes that hasn't become public yet.
> 
> As for me, I don't tune into ROH much anymore. When I do I often see those clowns put Cheeseburger on TV again, say out loud WTF, and change the channel. That is a joke that ran its course a year ago.


It's because they waste their time by taking FOREVER to book these guys to do or win anything so by the time it happens, no one cares anymore. They never hot shot titles or angles when they really should or when the guy is hot, but I hope they learn from these mistakes and learn them quick.

You should start tuning in now. Final Battle was great, last night/this week's episode was excellent, and that Cheeseburger thing is a pretty stupid excuse. :lol Things are picking up with Cody killing it as a heel, the Brits coming in, and the 6-man tag division really being a blast to watch imo.


----------



## Omega Creed

Daniel97 said:


> Big help mate thanks. Anyone else cashing in on the sale?


I just picked up a few. 

AJ STYLES "There's No Place Like Home"
ALL STAR EXTRAVAGANZA VIII
ROH - NEW JAPAN "GLOBAL WARS" 2014
WAR OF THE WORLDS '15 Night 1 - Philadelphia, Pa
WAR OF THE WORLDS TOUR 2016 - TORONTO
THE YOUNG BUCKS: SUPERKICK PARTY PART 1

all for 60 shipped. Pretty damn good sale.


----------



## Corey

GUYS @DGenerationMC


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/821024539526254592


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> GUYS @DGenerationMC
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/821024539526254592


HOLY SH*T


----------



## Even Flow

Please don't give the title to Dalton.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Even Flow said:


> Please don't give the title to Dalton.


I doubt it, that match won't even be the main event of the show.


----------



## El Dandy

Corey said:


> GUYS @DGenerationMC
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/821024539526254592


:mark:

I mean, I love Castle and have agreed that his gimmick is really not ROH Champ material, but it could be interesting if they wanted to do it.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

El Dandy said:


> :mark:
> 
> I mean, I love Castle and have agreed that his gimmick is really not ROH Champ material, but it could be interesting if they wanted to do it.


I think this match could actually be the perfect opportunity to start taking Dalton more serious. Don't have him go over but book the match as if he's a serious threat to Cole and this match could be the launching point for Dalton to drop some of the goofy flamboyant sh*t.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Corey said:


> GUYS @DGenerationMC
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/821024539526254592


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Those two have REALLY good chemistry too, could be a great match.


----------



## DirectorsCut

I don't think they'll do it but would be interesting if one of the boys cost Castle and then he attacked them post match.


----------



## Corey

Ss I saw a tweet this morning that ROH retweeted that had something to do with Togi Makabe and was of course in Japanese. After doing some research, I found out that ROH is doing another set of the Honor Rising shows in Japan at the end of next month, February 26th and 27th to be exact. Don't know when they planned on announcing or even announcing it at all, but it's on NJPW's schedule so it's happening!
@MarkyWhipwreck that could be where the Cole/YOSHI-HASHI match is happening, in fact I'm almost sure it will be. Makes too much sense.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

My Boy Dalton Castle is getting his due!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> Ss I saw a tweet this morning that ROH retweeted that had something to do with Togi Makabe and was of course in Japanese. After doing some research, I found out that ROH is doing another set of the Honor Rising shows in Japan at the end of next month, February 26th and 27th to be exact. Don't know when they planned on announcing or even announcing it at all, but it's on NJPW's schedule so it's happening!
> 
> @MarkyWhipwreck that could be where the Cole/YOSHI-HASHI match is happening, in fact I'm almost sure it will be. Makes too much sense.


Finally :mark:

Thank you brother, MOTYC incoming :mark:


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

HASHI/Cole could be really awesome!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Rainmaka! said:


> HASHI/Cole could be really awesome!


You added Cole to your favorites ! Instant friend right here :lol


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> You added Cole to your favorites ! Instant friend right here :lol


I'm currently rewatching his match with O'Reilly from Best in the World 2012. I have fond memories of this match seeing it in person. This was the match that made me a fan of his.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Rainmaka! said:


> I'm currently rewatching his match with O'Reilly from Best in the World 2012. I have fond memories of this match seeing it in person. This was the match that made me a fan of his.


Oh man you saw that in person? That's incredible that's the best match of his career, such an incredible performance and one of the best matches in ROH history imo. 

Very very cool that you got to see it live, the crowd was white hot for Cole in that match and that was just through the television. So I could only imagine what it was like live.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Oh man you saw that in person? That's incredible that's the best match of his career, such an incredible performance and one of the best matches in ROH history imo.
> 
> Very very cool that you got to see it live, the crowd was white hot for Cole in that match and that was just through the television. So I could only imagine what it was like live.


I still don't think the crowd was mic'd that great that day because crowd was losing for that match and Cole's performance. Everybody in my section were big O'Reilly marks (as was I :lol) and even they wanted Cole to win (which he did!). Ahhhh ROH Hammerstein Ballroom shows good times.....


----------



## Corey

Looks like today is just a day to announce what special stars are gonna be there.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

DRAGON LEE GET IN!!! :mark:


----------



## adamclark52

Out of reflex I hit snooze when my alarm went off this morning to get me up to get tickets for War of the Worlds in Toronto but my wife woke me up in time to get some wicked tickets for us:











Can't wait!

Much more seats this year. Last years was a TV taping but a lot of those light red (aka pink) seats opposite of the entrance way (at the bottom of the picture) weren't there to make room for the crane camera and A/V gear.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Cole's gonna be defending the ROH World Title in WCPW at the end of this month against Jay Lethal & El Ligero.


----------



## Dub J

Poor Vanguard1. It was just trying to say "hello" to the Bucks.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Still one of the best matches I've ever seen live:


----------



## Dub J

I liked Cole better with the Kingdom. Cole being in the Bullet Club just doesn't feel right.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

February 11th. Wish Cole would've gotten a singles match tbh.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Dijak vs. Scurll.


----------



## Corey

Steel City Excellence is a TV Taping so I'm totally down for those two matches. Dijak vs. Scurll! :mark:

ROH announced that _The Experience_ next month will be the most interactive show in company history. Check this shit out!



> *At “The Experience” on Sunday, Feb. 12, fans in attendance at Express Live in Columbus, Ohio, will vote to determine which three competitors from a group of 10 candidates will challenge ROH World Six-Man Tag Team Champions The Kingdom (Matt Taven, TK O’Ryan and Vinny Marseglia) in the main event.
> 
> In a Proving Ground match between 2016 Top Prospect Tournament winner Lio Rush and ROH World Television Champion Marty Scurll, fans will decide if it’s two-out-of-three falls, a submission match or a European rounds contest. Voting begins on Jan. 23 and ends on Jan. 29 at 11:59 p.m.
> 
> In a tag match pitting ROH World Champion Adam Cole and Hangman Page of Bullet Club against Jay Lethal and Bobby Fish, fans will choose whether it’s a tables match, no-disqualification or falls count anywhere. Voting begins on Jan. 30 and ends on Feb. 5 at 11:59 p.m.*
> 
> In addition, there will be a Q&A with ROH stars and a trivia contest with prize giveaways as part of “The Experience.”


Rush/Scurll I guarantee will be a 2 out fo 3 falls match and that could be awesome. Either one of the stipulations could be great for the tag match, but I'd love to see Falls Count Anywhere. Who knows who the hell the Kingdom could end up facing.

Two more international stars signed for SCOH. Yoshi-Hashi actually is gonna be there Marky! :lol The other guy is Volador Jr. for anyone that's unfamiliar.





















MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Cole's gonna be defending the ROH World Title in WCPW at the end of this month against Jay Lethal & El Ligero.


NICE! But... you think they're doing the same thing as his last reign? Packing in as many worldwide defenses as possible before he drops the belt?

-------------------

One last announcement. Cody gets to scratch one more name off his list:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> Rush/Scurll I guarantee will be a 2 out fo 3 falls match and that could be awesome. Either one of the stipulations could be great for the tag match, but I'd love to see Falls Count Anywhere. Who knows who the hell the Kingdom could end up facing.
> 
> Two more international stars signed for SCOH. Yoshi-Hashi actually is gonna be there Marky! :lol The other guy is Volador Jr. for anyone that's unfamiliar.
> 
> 
> NICE! But... you think they're doing the same thing as his last reign? Packing in as many worldwide defenses as possible before he drops the belt?


Rush/Marty 2 out of 3 would be nice. I would defintely prefer falls count anywhere for the tag match.

I told you YOSHI would be there ! :lol

And they definitely could be but I honestly don't see Cole dropping it until at least Global Wars but I'd predict BITW. I feel he'll work on a pay by appearance deal for a couple of months after April.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Volodor Jr. and Tacos :mark:


----------



## Corey

Knew The Rebellion would get a shot eventually.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Hardyz/Bucks confirmed.


----------



## Corey

I gotta post the pic, just because that's what I do.  Great match to make for Mania weekend and hopefully it sways some people into attending this over NXT. Keep in mind the titles are NOT at stake here though. Just billed as 'Dream Tag Team Match'










BUT, the belts are on the line here!


----------



## DGenerationMC

I waited so long for Bucks v War Machine that I'm not really excited for it now.


----------



## Corey

DGenerationMC said:


> I waited so long for Bucks v War Machine that I'm not really excited for it now.


Yep, that sounds like ROH booking to me. :lol

Speaking of the whole booking and contracts thing, it's looking like Dijak's deal is about to be up so he's probably not winning the TV Title.    If true, that one's gonna hit me deep... 

http://411mania.com/wrestling/roh-c...e-donovan-dijak-more-on-keith-lees-departure/


----------



## Natecore

Bought my SuperCard tickets yesterday. I'm not missing Bucks vs Hardyz! Should be match of the weekend. And watching Dalton Castle become ROH Champ is going to be awesome! :mark:

Also, everybody should enjoy the Atlanta Center Stage tapings. Some how my fav match of the night was Juice vs Scurll. It's the kind of wrestling ROH should be promoting in 2017. Juice was great and Scurll needs to be given everything ROH has to offer. He's great! Wasn't a perfect night because I did have to cut a promo on an obnoxious fan and Bull, being tired and many wrestlers being overexposed killed the crowd the final episode.


----------



## adamclark52

Because I became a ringside member this week (a one month membership) to get tickets early for the War of the Worlds show in Toronto I also got to take uber advantage of their DVD sale. I made out like a bandit. I got $155 worth of DVDs (thirteen DVDs) for $50. Then $32 shipping to Ontario.

But, after the Canadian exchange rate it came to $712 dollars


----------



## Corey

adamclark52 said:


> But, after the Canadian exchange rate it came to $712 dollars


Jesus christ WHY does that exist!? That's insane.


----------



## Natecore

Dub J said:


> I liked Cole better with the Kingdom. Cole being in the Bullet Club just doesn't feel right.


Well, in the Bullet Club he is surrounded by legitimate stars and in the Kingdom he was surrounded by two of the biggest losers ever in prowrestling...and Maria. It's a lot easier to stand out in one of those scenarios.


----------



## Natecore

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Hurts the tag division a bit as they were getting over but no huge loss.


We're closer to agreeing that Adam Cole is a charismatic, great wrestler than the idea that losing Keith Lee isn't a big deal. It's a HUGE deal!!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Natecore said:


> We're closer to agreeing that Adam Cole is a charismatic, great wrestler than the idea that losing Keith Lee isn't a big deal. It's a HUGE deal!!!


First, Cole is very charismatic and a great wrestler. Secondly, losing Keith Lee is no big deal, him a Taylor were starting to get over but the tag division is the least of ROH's concerns. I'm pretty sure you're the only one here who wanted him to get a singles main event push which is why you think it's a huge deal.


----------



## Dub J

Natecore said:


> Well, in the Bullet Club he is surrounded by legitimate stars and in the Kingdom he was surrounded by two of the biggest losers ever in prowrestling...and Maria. It's a lot easier to stand out in one of those scenarios.


Nah, he's more of an ROH guy. His relationship with the Bucks seems forced and artificial. Page being in Bullet Club is even more awkward.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Dub J said:


> Nah, he's more of an ROH guy. *His relationship with the Bucks seems forced and artificial.* Page being in Bullet Club is even more awkward.


Now I wouldn't say all of that, The Bucks are legitamitely two of his best friends. Their chemistry has always been great to me not just in ROH but PWG as well.


----------



## Dub J

Being best friends IRL doesn't necessarily translate to Cole fitting in with the Bullet Club. Creating an ROH branch of the Bullet Club reeks of the nWo expansion. We all know how that worked out.


----------



## adamclark52

Corey said:


> Jesus christ WHY does that exist!? That's insane.


I was joking about $712 but I think it's 130-135% now.


----------



## Corey

adamclark52 said:


> I was joking about $712 but I think it's 130-135% now.


:lmao

I legit believed you.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Dub J said:


> Being best friends IRL doesn't necessarily translate to Cole fitting in with the Bullet Club. Creating an ROH branch of the Bullet Club reeks of the nWo expansion. We all know how that worked out.


Well I personally think he fits extremely well and he's done some of his best work since joining BC, it seems extremely natural to me. In fact Cole can be a loose in BC rather than when he was in the kingdom where it was more calculated.


----------



## hbk826

Any mention in here that War Machine and Donovan Dijak seem to be getting WWE interest?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Is Adam Cole's NJPW theme supposed to be annoying? Why couldn't they use his superior ROH theme?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Rainmaka! said:


> Is Adam Cole's NJPW theme supposed to be annoying? Why couldn't they use his superior ROH theme?


His current ROH theme was used by The Kingdom (Bennett & Taven) in Japan. The NJPW theme also helps the catchphrase get over as the Japan crowds have been saying it with him.


----------



## Corey

hbk826 said:


> Any mention in here that War Machine and Donovan Dijak seem to be getting WWE interest?


Unfortunately for Dijak, yes (PLEASE stick around!). Not too worried about War Machine leaving. Not much else they can do.


----------



## Corey

So I mentioned this in the MOTYC thread but wanted to drop it here too. Came across O'Reilly's first match since leaving the company on Youtube (happened a week ago). It's an ECCW Title match against a guy named El Phantasmo and the match is honestly pretty damn good. Kyle looked really motivated which saddens me to see the way he went out, but the main reason I'm posting this was because postmatch he cut a promo of course. He essentially said he's gonna step away from wrestling for a while and who knows if this was his last hoorah or not. Not sure if I believe that at all, but then he said to make sure you support whatever wrestling you enjoy, whether that's ROH or PWG or WWE or whatever indy fed you're into. Obviously there wasn't any need for him to name ROH so hopefully there's no hard feelings there. Will be interesting to see what he does next.

Either way, if you wanna check the match out it's top notch stuff.


----------



## adamclark52

Cole in the Bullet Club just seems unnatural and forced to me. Like Bret in the nWo.


----------



## Even Flow

I legit forgot Bret was in the nWo until you mentioned it.


----------



## Corey

Poll is up for you to vote for the Rush vs. Scurll stipulation at _The Experience_. I voted for 2 out of 3 falls and that's currently in the lead. http://rohwrestling.com/news/lio-rush-faces-marty-scurll-and-you-choose-stipulation

Poll is up through the 29th.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

2 out of 3 falls in the lead :mark:


----------



## WWPNJB

Sorry for the crazy question but I recently got into ROH. Are there shows available on the website free Monday @ 7PM EST? Is that correct?


----------



## Corey

WWPNJB said:


> Sorry for the crazy question but I recently got into ROH. Are there shows available on the website free Monday @ 7PM EST? Is that correct?


It's on the FITE app for free at that time. The show airs at midnight Wednesday nights on Comet and can be found on the ROH website every Thursday for free.


----------



## WWPNJB

Corey said:


> It's on the FITE app for free at that time. The show airs at midnight Wednesday nights on Comet and can be found on the ROH website every Thursday for free.


I downloaded the FITE APP last night, so tonight at 7PM I can go on there and watch...anyone know if I can download the app for my PS4...I have it on my iphone currently.


----------



## Corey

WWPNJB said:


> I downloaded the FITE APP last night, so tonight at 7PM I can go on there and watch...anyone know if I can download the app for my PS4...I have it on my iphone currently.


Last I heard the FITE app isn't supported on PS4 (nor is it on my Xbox One from what I found). You can always stream it on your laptop and attach an HDMI cable from that to your television, assuming your laptop has an HDMI hookup. That's what I did with the TNA One Night Only PPV earlier this month.


----------



## WWPNJB

Corey said:


> Last I heard the FITE app isn't supported on PS4 (nor is it on my Xbox One from what I found). You can always stream it on your laptop and attach an HDMI cable from that to your television, assuming your laptop has an HDMI hookup. That's what I did with the TNA One Night Only PPV earlier this month.


Yes I am going to run it from my laptop, works out well. Thank you...now I need to figure out how I am going to watch REVPRO, PROGRESS & PWG lolz


----------



## Corey

So apparently the Top Prospect tournament is starting in Pittsburgh. Here's your first entrant, and a solid one at that:


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

(1000 posts AYYYYYY)


----------



## Corey

Possible winner?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Not the official picture but sh*t this is what we've been waiting for so I made one :lol


----------



## Corey

Starts at 3 PM Eastern tomorrow if you wanna check out the match.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> Starts at 3 PM Eastern tomorrow if you wanna check out the match.


On Youtube ?! Like a stream ?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/825802762692730880
cry:cry


----------



## Corey

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> On Youtube ?! Like a stream ?


Yes sir. WCPW's Youtube channel.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

So what's the deal with Mary Scurll?? He's _ok_ in the ring (though annoying as fuck), but I don't see title-holding material here. I greatly prefer ROH's overall product, as I find the wrestling is vastly superior to WWE. But I just can't figure out their most recent logic behind who gets the title pushes.


----------



## Hencheman_21

Corey said:


> Possible winner?


Wearing MCMG hand me downs so maybe :draper2


Speaking of MCMG, I try and keep up on ROH but so damn hard since the affiliate that carries them here screwed with the times they are shown a year ago or so. Thus I have a question. Did Dijak join the Guns or was he simply wearing their t-shirt this week?


----------



## Corey

The Cleaner said:


> So what's the deal with Mary Scurll?? He's _ok_ in the ring (though annoying as fuck), but I don't see title-holding material here. I greatly prefer ROH's overall product, as I find the wrestling is vastly superior to WWE. But I just can't figure out their most recent logic behind who gets the title pushes.


He's really over across the indy scene and obviously the UK and he's been really hot for the past year or two so that's pretty much why.



Hencheman_21 said:


> Speaking of MCMG, I try and keep up on ROH but so damn hard since the affiliate that carries them here screwed with the times they are shown a year ago or so. Thus I have a question. Did Dijak join the Guns or was he simply wearing their t-shirt this week?


He joined the Guns for a short period and tagged with them at Final Battle. I don't really know why and it's not much of a permanent thing.


----------



## Corey

Poll is open for you to vote for the stipulation of the Cole & Page vs. Lethal & Fish tag match at The Experience. Options are Tables Match, No DQ, and Falls Count Anywhere. FCA is currently in the lead and what I voted for.

http://rohwrestling.com/news/jay-lethal-and-bobby-fish-face-bullet-club-and-you-choose-type-match


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Corey said:


> Poll is open for you to vote for the stipulation of the Cole & Page vs. Lethal & Fish tag match at The Experience. Options are Tables Match, No DQ, and Falls Count Anywhere. FCA is currently in the lead and what I voted for.
> 
> http://rohwrestling.com/news/jay-lethal-and-bobby-fish-face-bullet-club-and-you-choose-type-match


Falls Count Anywhere I guess. Guess it could be an entertaining Schmoz.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Went with falls count anywhere cause that's basically no DQ as well :lol


----------



## Corey

ROH Title match about to start! @MarkyWhipwreck


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> ROH Title match about to start! @MarkyWhipwreck


It was a pretty fun match ! Not a MOTYC or anything but very enjoyable, always good to see Cole wrestle outside of ROH.


----------



## Corey

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> It was a pretty fun match ! Not a MOTYC or anything but very enjoyable, always good to see Cole wrestle outside of ROH.


Yeah I thought it was fun too. Ligero added a nice dynamic we haven't seen even though his top rope splash was weak as fuck.  *** 1/4


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> Yeah I thought it was fun too. Ligero added a nice dynamic we haven't seen *even though his top rope splash was weak as fuck.*  *** 1/4


Heck yeah :lol I thought he was gonna do a 450 or something and this MF does the weakest big splash I've ever seen. I can't even call that sh*t a big splash, that was a small splash :lmao


----------



## Natecore

Really liked Adam Cole on commentary during the Lethal/Briscoe match. He came off as an smarmy, arrogant, unbearable, POS ass hole. A great contrast from his awful Young Buck lite ripoff persona. Some good heeling.

Also disappointed with the Juice/Scurll tv presentation. A terribly mistimed commercial ruined the match's flow. Kevin Kelly mentioned how the crowd was rallying behind Juice and it's because we were. Some matches can just get lost in tv translation.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Big Dave on Kyle O'Reilly's current status with Ring of Honor/NJPW, possible WWE signing, and his health:


> *O'Reilly is in a "state of flux". He's believed to be headed to WWE but WWE have to take their time now, because rumors are ROH's lawyers sent WWE a letter warning them about tampering with contracted talent.
> 
> ROH are believed to have offered KOR in, "the range of $85,000", but that isn't viewed as a great offer like it was one year ago, with guys like Lethal and The Bucks on similar or more
> 
> Kyle was having issues with his type one diabetes a few months ago, which is why he was on-off ROH shows for awhile. He does find it difficult juggling that and his wrestling career
> 
> NJPW's owner Kidani is said to be a big fan of KOR, because of his style, but Meltz says that this is a sign of how things are nowadays when a guy like Kyle is waiting to join WWE when he fits the NJPW style perfectly, is well liked by the booker and owner, loves Japan yet is choosing WWE first.*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

He ain't touching that World Title even if he does come back that's all i know .............................. BAYBAY.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> He ain't touching that World Title even if he does come back that's all i know .............................. BAYBAY.


Cole is just keeping it warm because he knows my Boy has his number....


----------



## DGenerationMC

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> He ain't touching that World Title even if he does come back that's all i know .............................. BAYBAY.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Rainmaka! said:


> Cole is just keeping it warm because he knows my Boy has his number....


nope nope nope nope

Adam Cole v. Dalton Castle ends the same way every time :grin2:


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> nope nope nope nope
> 
> Adam Cole v. Dalton Castle ends the same way every time :grin2:


----------



## Corey

Holy hell that TV Title match this week between Scurll & my boy Juice was fuckin awesome. I wish that commercial break had never happened but even with it they crammed a bunch of good shit in the time they got and the crowd was HOT. *** 1/2

Lethal vs. Briscoe III was really good as well. Liked the story of Lethal taking the Jay Driller early on so he ended up losing in a different fashion later in the match. I actually wish it had gone longer because they were really hitting a hot streak there at the end, but oh well. Still some excellent stuff. *** 1/2

Nice to see some programming that was actually taped in 2017. :lol @Natecore you guys were hella loud in there. Hope it stays that way through the rest of the episodes.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

It was a great episode, Cole & The Bucks had a great promo in there too.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Welp, looks like Kevin Kelly is gone from ROH now too.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Yeah. We've lost Kevin Belly, he f*cking sucks but d*mn he's all we had.

Who can we get now? Veda Scott? Prince Nana? Whitmer ?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Honor Rising participants:
http://www.njpw.co.jp/82978

_*Ring of Honor*_
_Jay Lethal
Adam Cole
War Machine
The Briscoes
Dalton Castle
Delirious
Silas Young
Punisher Martinez_

_*Bullet Club*_
_Kenny Omega
Cody Rhodes
Bad Luck Fale
Guerrillas of Destiny
Hangman Page
The Young Bucks_

_*NJPW*_
_Juice Robinson_

_*CHAOS*_
_Will Ospreay_


MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Yeah. We've lost Kevin Belly, he f*cking sucks but d*mn he's all we had.
> 
> Who can we get now? Veda Scott? Prince Nana? Whitmer ?


Veda left in December. My guess is they'll move the Women of Honor commentator. to play-by-play


----------



## DGenerationMC

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Yeah. We've lost Kevin Belly, he f*cking sucks but d*mn he's all we had.
> 
> Who can we get now? Veda Scott? Prince Nana? Whitmer ?


It might be a long shot, but what about JR?

If ROH could get him, his partner can be a damn broom for all I care.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Ross is a freelancer kind of commentator and would be too expensive for a long term gig.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Rainmaka! said:


> Honor Rising participants:
> http://www.njpw.co.jp/82978
> 
> _*Ring of Honor*_
> _Jay Lethal
> Adam Cole
> War Machine
> The Briscoes
> Dalton Castle
> Delirious
> Silas Young
> Punisher Martinez_
> 
> _*Bullet Club*_
> _Kenny Omega
> Cody Rhodes
> Bad Luck Fale
> Guerrillas of Destiny
> Hangman Page
> The Young Bucks_
> 
> _*NJPW*_
> _Juice Robinson_
> 
> _*CHAOS*_
> _Will Ospreay_
> 
> 
> Veda left in December. My guess is they'll move the Women of Honor commentator. to play-by-play


F*ck so how do we get Cole/YOSHI ?!? And That's right Ian Riccaboni !! He's not great but sh*t I'll take it.



DGenerationMC said:


> It might be a long shot, but what about JR?
> 
> If ROH could get him, his partner can be a damn broom for all I care.


I know JR loves watching ROH maybe he'd be open to it.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> F*ck so how do we get Cole/YOSHI ?!? And That's right Ian Riccaboni !! He's not great but sh*t I'll take it.


Maybe they'll do Cole/Hashi during the NJ Cup finals? Assuming Yoshi isn't in the tournament. And remember, *card subject to change*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Rainmaka! said:


> Maybe they'll do Cole/Hashi during the NJ Cup finals? Assuming Yoshi isn't in the tournament. And remember, *card subject to change*


They shouldn't have teased it so early !! I've been waiting since New Years Dash !! :lol


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> They shouldn't have teased it so early !! I've been waiting since New Years Dash !! :lol


It's why I think they'll add Hashi to this event and do the match and get it over with now. 


BUT, to be fair, Fale pinned Okada in the G1 and still hasn't gotten a proper one on one Championship match so :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Rainmaka! said:


> It's why I think they'll add Hashi to this event and do the match and get it over with now.
> 
> 
> BUT, to be fair, Fale pinned Okada in the G1 and still hasn't gotten a proper one on one Championship match so :lol


Fale "The Uncrowned World Champ" :lol


----------



## Corey

Need to legit know why WWE would be interested in Kevin Kelly. He's not good at anything. :lol

I'd be cool with Kazarian doing permanent commentary and Riccaboni is alright I guess.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Corey said:


> Need to legit know why WWE would be interested in Kevin Kelly. He's not good at anything. :lol
> 
> I'd be cool with Kazarian doing permanent commentary and Riccaboni is alright I guess.


WWE has interest in Kevin Kelly?


----------



## DGenerationMC

Fuck it, just put The Addiction on commentary.

Appletinis, wallet chains and Nazi officer uniforms for everyone!


----------



## Natecore

I've longed for the day Kevin Kelly is off commentary. He isnt awful by any means but he offers nothing special to the broadcast. I still have nightmares of that Kelly and Nigel commentary team. Hopefully this isn't just an office departure but he keeps his commentary job. Change is good. 

I don't know who you get for play by play but Matt Taven needs to be barred from ever wrestling again and put as permanent color commentator. He was awesome in the role when he was injured last year. Like best in the business good.

I've heard a bit of the Riccajabroni guy but I guess thought nothing of him as I can't remember anything he's ever said.


----------



## Even Flow

Glad to see Omega is back on the Japan ROH shows. PWInsider is saying also, it look's like he'll be heading stateside a few times this year too for ROH.


----------



## hgr423

In all fairness, Kelly's role at talent liaison was made unnecessary after all the talent left


----------



## Hencheman_21

Even Flow said:


> Glad to see Omega is back on the Japan ROH shows. PWInsider is saying also, it look's like he'll be heading stateside a few times this year too for ROH.


If he is at Supercard of Honor along with the Hardys vs. Bucks of Youth match I will be so damn happy. The rest of the card will just be a ton of whipped cream on top :grin2:


----------



## DGenerationMC

I'm still waiting for that Omega/Castle match that was teased last year.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Just rewatched Cole vs O'Reilly from WrestleKingdom and realized how underrated this match is. In the midst of a great event the match just got lost in the shuffle. Its still not world beater or anything but with the short period they had there was really cool exchanges and spots. They even managed to get crowd (crowd that mostly don't know anything about them) care from middle to the ending. We already know how Kyle is suited for puroresu but I think we underestimate Cole's in-ring work. He was as hard as Kyle.

Hope that Kyle will end up in NJPW and maybe even Cole if he don't want to rush the move to WWE. If he spends more time in Japan like Bucks he can have a good stint there.


----------



## Corey

Rainmaka! said:


> WWE has interest in Kevin Kelly?


I just assumed he'd follow Corino & Nigel to NXT. Thought that's what he was leaving for but idk.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Just rewatched Cole vs O'Reilly from WrestleKingdom and realized how underrated this match is. In the midst of a great event the match just got lost in the shuffle. Its still not world beater or anything but with the short period they had there was really cool exchanges and spots. They even managed to get crowd (crowd that mostly don't know anything about them) care from middle to the ending. We already know how Kyle is suited for puroresu but I think we underestimate Cole's in-ring work. He was as hard as Kyle.
> 
> Hope that Kyle will end up in NJPW and maybe even Cole if he don't want to rush the move to WWE. If he spends more time in Japan like Bucks he can have a good stint there.


I thought it was extremely underrated. And yes I agree with you Cole was hitting hard as sh*t and his shoulder work was EXCELLENT. Gave it a whole ****


----------



## Even Flow

Is Sabin injured again? Just reading last night's ROH results, and saw Shelley's name but no Sabin.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Has anyone else here seen this ?










Not necessarily the whole show but the Main Event. It was *Roderick Strong v. Adam Cole* in a _Ringmaster's challenge_. I've seen this match a few times and always thought it was good but HOLY SH*T !! This match is incredible !! I know some people dislike Ringmaster's challenge as they say it's a hinderance but this didn't hinder anything. This guys worked a 30 minute match at almost cruiserweight pace it was absolutely incredible and they still told a story as well with Roddy's leg and Cole's slow burn heel turn. I recommend this match to anyone who hasn't seen it at all or in awhile. ***** 3/4* wtf my mind is blown :lol


----------



## Corey

Working out of state of the week. Was flipping through channels last night actually came across the show. :mark: Love it when that happens. Only saw the last half though but I can't imagine much else happened in the first (I came in as Cabana was walking out). Bucks vs. Tempura Boyz was whatever. I didn't pay attention. Six man scramble was fun but I wanted it to go longer. ***

Jay White made a challenge last night. A little surprised he hasn't tried to get a title shot or been offered one, but my guess is that this is where his first loss comes from:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/828100236581142528


----------



## adamclark52

On the subject of commentary: anyone but Joey Styles

I vote for the Briscoes. Since the TV show is pre-recorded they can even do their own matches.

For pay per views bring JR in.


----------



## Natecore

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Has anyone else here seen this ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily the whole show but the Main Event. It was *Roderick Strong v. Adam Cole* in a _Ringmaster's challenge_. I've seen this match a few times and always thought it was good but HOLY SH*T !! This match is incredible !! I know some people dislike Ringmaster's challenge as they say it's a hinderance but this didn't hinder anything. This guys worked a 30 minute match at almost cruiserweight pace it was absolutely incredible and they still told a story as well with Roddy's leg and Cole's slow burn heel turn. I recommend this match to anyone who hasn't seen it at all or in awhile. ***** 3/4* wtf my mind is blown :lol


 I've seen it. I was at the show. I don't know what was nearly 5 stars about the match. Michael Elgin vs Ray Rowe was easily MOTN and watching Davey Richards work his ass off in a match against Bennett we're easily the highlights of the show. I guess the Ringmaster's match had a unique finish from a crafty Cole but that's about it. And I guess Taven wasn't horrendous that night vs Lethal. Kinda good actually.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Natecore said:


> I've seen it. I was at the show. I don't know what was nearly 5 stars about the match. Michael Elgin vs Ray Rowe was easily MOTN and watching Davey Richards work his ass off in a match against Bennett we're easily the highlights of the show. I guess the Ringmaster's match had a unique finish from a crafty Cole but that's about it. And I guess Taven wasn't horrendous that night vs Lethal. Kinda good actually.


Different strokes for different folks. Maybe it came across better on DVD as well. Rowe/Elgin was just decent to me and the tag match was the 2nd best match after the main event. Nothing outside of Cole/Roddy I would consider above **** though, the tag match I've got at *** 1/4.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Good sh*t ! Manhattan Mayhem is looking awesome.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/829449742543364097


----------



## adamclark52

So I hear Donavan Dijack is finishing up with RoH this weekend now too. Normally that wouldn't be a huge loss but in this last year goddamn.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Judging by what he said at the beginning it sounds like ROH didn't want to keep him or something. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/829402244755947522
Now he could just be bs'ing and avoiding the fact that ROH lost him the minute he didn't be Bobby Fish for the TV Title at ASE :lol
@Corey how you feel about his remarks at the beginning ? :hmm:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Official 15th Poster


----------



## Corey

Man, I really hope this is all a work with Dijak just so people don't think he has an actual chance of winning the belt. I don't wanna see him go.  So much talent.  

And that promo was so damn good!


----------



## Corey

RPG Vice issued a challenge to the Young Bucks for a Las Vegas Street Fight at the Anniversary Show. Should be a great addition to the card assuming they accept.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Cole/Daniels
Lethal/Cody (I'm assuming)
RPG/Bucks
Briscoe/Jay White (again assuming)

Not a bad card thus far


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Can Sonjay still go at a high level ?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/830053746415697920


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck




----------



## Corey

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Can Sonjay still go at a high level ?


I saw him wrestle at an indy show in late 2015 and he looked good. Obviously not in the same shape as he was 10 years ago, but he can still go.


----------



## Hencheman_21

I would like him to win the TV title simply so he can defend it at Supercard. I know, I know. I am greedy. I already got Hardys vs. Bucks of Youth but still :grin2:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Okay I'm pretty sure Daniels is winning the World Title at this point because.....



Spoiler: Steel City Show



Frankie Kazarian joined Bullet Club.


----------



## Corey

Yeah, I'm thinking so too and I really hope so because he deserves it.


----------



## Donnie

:lol :lol :lol :lol FUCK the BC and FUCK Delirious. ROH needs to change their name so it doesn't break my fucking heart every time I read about the latest fuckery to take place.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I can still see Kaz costing Daniels the match at the 15th but I don't see why they would've did that at this show if that was the plan.


----------



## Donnie

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I can still see Kaz costing Daniels the match at the 15th but I don't see why they would've did that at this show if that was the plan.












You REALLY think this fucking idiot has any kind of plan? He's throwing shit at the wall and praying it sticks long enough to save his ass.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Donnie said:


> You REALLY think this fucking idiot has any kind of plan? He's throwing shit at the wall and praying it sticks long enough to save his ass.


:bjpenn good point, this is the same guy who put the world title on an uncontracted performer at the biggest show of the year :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Spoiler: TV Tapings from Steel City



Episode 1

Daniels on the mic talking about his upcoming title shot. Adam Cole comes out and distracts Daniels so Page can attack. Kaz comes out and we have an impromptu tag match

Hanging Bay-Bays d. The Addiction. Cole gets a clean pinfall on Daniels, leaving him flummoxed. 

TPT Round 1: John Skyler d. Sean Carr. First time seeing Carr. Both guys looked good and wouldn’t mind seeing them again.

Tempura Boyz vs. MCMG never occurs as the MCMG are ‘attacked’ backstage. 

TV Title Match: Marty Scrull d. Donovon Dijak Awesome match. Probably the best of the evening. Dijak can be hit or miss for me. He was definitely hitting everything perfectly tonight. 

Episode 2

Six Man Tag Title Match: Kingdom d. Rebellion. Titus ‘injures’ his knee, so Rush, whom the Rebellion had been trying to recruit, takes his place only to turn on them. Later in the night he explains they had been playing mindgames with him of late, so he returned the favor

TPT Round 1: Brian Milonas d. Rapheal King. Sadly, one of them had to advance as this match was as ‘meh’ as it gets. But I’m sure Milonas will get the ax.

Cody Rhodes gets a huge pop for his interview. Announces he will challenge Lethal to a Rhodes tradition, a Bullrope match, at the next big card.

Jay Briscoe d. Jay White. A bit surprised Briscoe won, but the streak for White is ended. He looks like he’s bulked up a bit as well, which gives him a better look overall. 

Episode 3

Young Bucks d. Coast to Coast. LSG and Ali impressed me again. YB taunt the Hardys by hitting Hardy moves post match on their foes. 

Dalton Castle d. Jon Gresham. This was pretty much a Gresham showcase. The man is incredible, but not sure if his style connects with the crowd. And his size does make it appear, as someone near me said, “It looks like Castle is wrestling a small child’. 

TPT Round 1: Curt Stallion d. Preston Quinn. Quinn has even less talent than QT. That is saying something.

Anything Goes No DQ match: Punishment Martinez and BJ Whitmer d. War Machine. Martinez with the win via vicious chokeslam on Hanson off the top rope and through a table. Punishment then does the same to Whitmer post match and leaves him lying. Hopefully the angle is dead and BJ becomes the regular partner to Ian. 

Episode 4

Silas Young and the Beer City Bruiser d. Cheeseburger and Will Ferrara. And they teased an impending break up in the underdog team. 

TPT First Round: Josh Woods d. Chris Larusso. Larusso is super over since it’s his hometown. Woods seems to be an MMA guy giving pro wrestling a go. He looked good. Definitely has the Matt Riddle vibe. Won via TKO. Am expecting the finals to be him and Skyler. 

Kenny King d. Lio Rush. Hey, the Rebellion got a win in something. Post match Shane Taylor comes out to help Lio, but turns on him. Now the Rebellion has some muscle and they found something for the Jannetty of the Lee/Taylor team. 

Bullet Club (Cody Rhodes, Adam Cole, Young Bucks) d. Briscoes and Jay Lethal and Bobby Fish. Lethal accidentily hits Fish on a suicide dive and the two argue, then attack one another, leaving the Briscoes to fend for themselves. 

Post match Cole is alone in the ring and Daniels comes out. Daniels quickly puts Cole down with a pair of Angels Wings and threatens to take his hair along with the belt when Kaz reveals a Bullet Club shirt and turns on Daniels. Yay! The US BC branch now has a Yujiro of their very own. I’m assuming it’s Daniels vs. Kaz in NY to build for the Cole Daniels showdown.


----------



## Donnie

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> :bjpenn good point, this is the same guy who put the world title on an uncontracted performer at the biggest show of the year :lol


I assume he thought if he put the belt on KOR he'd sign a new contract, but Kyle has bigger plans like NXT for example. There is a BIG part of me that thinks Delirious thought Kyle would stay because he's legit Delirious and thinks people don't hate his fucking guts and want him gone, and when they find out that Sincalir doesn't give a shit and he gets to keep his job, they leave.

I wonder how he's going to react when Cole leaves in May, and more guys decide to work full time in NJPW. 

He needs to be fired RIGHT NOW


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Donnie said:


> I assume he thought if he put the belt on KOR he'd sign a new contract, but Kyle has bigger plans like NXT for example. There is a BIG part of me that thinks Delirious thought Kyle would stay because he's legit Delirious and thinks people don't hate his fucking guts and want him gone, and when they find out that Sincalir doesn't give a shit and he gets to keep his job, they leave.
> 
> I wonder how he's going to react when Cole leaves in May, and more guys decide to work full time in NJPW.
> 
> He needs to be fired RIGHT NOW


That's exactly what he thought in reference to Kyle, which is idiotic and forced them to have to hot-potato the title back to Cole. When that could've been avoided by just keeping the title on Cole if Kyle hadn't re-signed by Final Battle.

And I wonder how he'll react to Cole leaving too, which makes me think will he try to keep the title on Cole to get him to stay longer or will he have learned from his mistake and put the title on CD :hmm: 

And if he puts the title on CD that's more hot-potatoing :lol cause Cole just won the sh*t back !


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

If I'm looking at this right though, the turn doesn't happen until a week after the PPV. Meaning Cole would still be champ :grin2:


----------



## Donnie

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> That's exactly what he thought in reference to Kyle, which is idiotic and forced them to have to hot-potato the title back to Cole. When that could've been avoided by just keeping the title on Cole if Kyle hadn't re-signed by Final Battle.
> 
> And I wonder how he'll react to Cole leaving too, which makes me think will he try to keep the title on Cole to get him to stay longer or will he have learned from his mistake and put the title on CD :hmm:
> 
> And if he puts the title on CD that's more hot-potatoing :lol cause Cole just won the sh*t back !


Delirious has turned the ROH main event into a compete dog's breakfast, he has NO clue to what he's doing or what he's going to do. Don't be shocked if somehow Jay Briscoe winds up with the belt because he's to much of a wildcard for WWE to touch (which really sucks because he's one of my favourite wrestlers :mj2) or he gives it to CODY so he can milk the BC, not that there is much left to milk at this point. Hell, I wouldn't be shocked if he gave the thing to Kevin Sullivan and reformed the Dungeon of Doom. NOTHING is impossible when it comes to this goof


----------



## Bland

Kaz's turn sounds good to me especially if it eventually leads to Daniels finally winning the world title. 

Bullet Club: ROH isnt to bad with Cole, Cody, Kaz & Young Bucks. I could easily see Cody or Kaz being excellent TV Champions.


----------



## Even Flow

I agree with Donnie. Delirious needs to be fired.


----------



## El Dandy

Twitter said it best: Delirious is killing ROH more than WWE is.


----------



## Heel To Face

can you imagine the money in a Daniels vs Kaz feud for ROH. what a joke Kaz better the first title defense win Daniels has and nothing more.


----------



## Heel To Face

Daniels deserve a long well booked title run more than anyone on that roster. He is not going leave at this point in his career and would bring back some honor to that belt. Never been a huge Adam Cole fan I just dont get why everyone is all jammed up in their shorts about this dude.


----------



## BornBad

Brillant booking... All the Bullet Club needed is a 14th member











Nice if finally Fallen Angel get his first ROH Championship at he's close to 47 and the future doesn't look bright at all for ROH


----------



## El Dandy

I remember making this at the start of last year. Not only does it live on but it just keeps spreading :lmao


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

ROH/NJPW Honor Rising cards announced.


> English Commentary by Kevin Kelly & Rocky Romero
> 
> February 26, 2017
> 
> Time: 1:30AM Pacific, 4:30AM Eastern, 9:30AM UK, 6:30PM Japan
> 
> Korakuen Hall, Tokyo, Japan
> 
> KUSHIDA, Juice Robinson & David Finlay vs. Silas Young, Gedo & Jado
> 
> Los Ingobernables de Japon (SANADA, EVIL & BUSHI) (c) vs. Delirious, Jushin Thunder Liger & Tiger Mask IV for the NEVER Openweight 6-Man Tag Team Championship Match
> 
> CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Hirooki Goto, YOSHI-HASHI & Will Ospreay) vs. Bullet Club (Bad Luck Fale, Yujiro Takahashi, Tama Tonga & Tanga Roa)
> 
> War Machine (Hanson & Ray Rowe) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson)
> 
> Hiroshi Tanahashi, Dalton Castle & Ryuske Taguchi vs. Tetsuya Naito, Hiromu Takahashi & Punisher Martinez
> 
> Katsuyori Shibata & Jay Lethal vs. Bullet Club (Cody & Hangman Page)
> 
> The Briscoes (Jay & Mark Briscoe) vs. Bullet Club (Kenny Omega & Adam Cole)
> 
> February 27, 2017
> 
> Time: 1:30AM Pacific, 4:30AM Eastern, 9:30AM UK, 6:30PM Japan
> 
> Korakuen Hall, Tokyo, Japan
> 
> KUSHIDA, David Finlay & Henare vs. Silas Young, Gedo & Jado
> 
> Delirious, Dalton Castle, Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask IV & Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (Tetsuya Naito, SANADA, EVIL, Hiromu Takahashi & BUSHI)
> 
> War Machine (Hanson & Ray Rowe) vs. Guerrillas of Destiny (Tama Tonga & Tanga Roa)
> 
> Hiroshi Tanahashi, Juice Robinson & Jay Lethal vs. Bullet Club (Bad Luck Fale, Yujiro Takahashi & Hangman Page)
> 
> Hirooki Goto (c) vs. Punisher Martinez for the NEVER Openweight Championship Match
> 
> Adam Cole (c) vs. YOSHI-HASHI for the ROH World Championship Match
> 
> Kazuchika Okada, Will Ospreay, Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe vs. Bullet Club (Kenny Omega, Cody, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Hah what did I tell you @MarkyWhipwreck?! I told you they would do Cole vs. Tacos at one of the Honor Rising shows!


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Rainmaka! said:


> Hah what did I tell you @MarkyWhipwreck?! I told you they would do Cole vs. Tacos at one of the Honor Rising shows!


So that is the famous Adam Cole mark of WF huh? I like him already!  <3


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

No Lio Rush or Scurll? :mj2


----------



## Corey

Well those cards are... decent I guess? Briscoes vs. Cole & Omega should be fantastic. 2 out of those 3 title matches looks pretty terrible though. :lol Why on earth is Punisher Martinez getting a title shot??


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Corey said:


> Well those cards are... decent I guess? Briscoes vs. Cole & Omega should be fantastic. 2 out of those 3 title matches looks pretty terrible though. :lol Why on earth is Punisher Martinez getting a title shot??


Besides the fact that he's BIG and the Japanese love their giant looking Gaijin?




I have no clue.


----------



## Corey

Lio Rush beat Scurll last night in a 2 out of 3 falls match at The Experience to earn a TV Title shot at the Anniversary Show. Will he win it? Probably not.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Rainmaka! said:


> Hah what did I tell you @MarkyWhipwreck?! I told you they would do Cole vs. Tacos at one of the Honor Rising shows!


Sh*t, give me a hug fam you were right.












HerNotThem said:


> So that is the famous Adam Cole mark of WF huh? I like him already!  <3


lol why thank you. I'm a fan of yours now too (Y)


----------



## Even Flow

Cyrus should be on commentary with Kevin Kelly for these shows, not Rocky Romero.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Really want Lio to win, he's one of the guys ROH needs to build around for the future. He won't win though unfortunately.


----------



## Corey

Lethal vs. Cody is a Texas Bullrope match btw. Thought it was gonna happen at the Anniversary Show but I guess not.

Also this 6-Man Title match. Surprise partner could be anyone.


----------



## adamclark52

when do they announce the date for Final Battle? My wife and I were going to go but a show I really want to got announced in TOronto for December 2nd, which I remember was the weekend Final Battle was on in 2016.


----------



## Hencheman_21

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Really want Lio to win, he's one of the guys ROH needs to build around for the future. He won't win though unfortunately.


What is that saying, "It is more important to get over than go over". He can be pushed without winning the belt. At this time either a dominating performance where he wins by DQ or CO thus not getting the belt or he loses but everyone can see he was the better wrestler can help build him. He is still young so long as he is over with the crowd and keeps getting booked better and better he will be fine. 

:mark: oh man I am getting more and more hyped for SoH. The next month and a half for me is going to be epic. So much going on and at the end there is this awesome card. Only thing I regret is not ordering my ticket earlier so I had 1st row. But 2nd row is nothing to sneeze at.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Hencheman_21 said:


> What is that saying, "It is more important to get over than go over". He can be pushed without winning the belt. At this time either a dominating performance where he wins by DQ or CO thus not getting the belt or he loses but everyone can see he was the better wrestler can help build him. He is still young so long as he is over with the crowd and keeps getting booked better and better he will be fine.


Thing is, every single Lio match is that way :lol he never wins big matches he's the new ACH. Problem is, I'm not sure how long Lio signed for last year if it was just a one year deal then that's why I need the belt on him if he signed for 2 then we're good he doesn't need to win.


----------



## Corey

Hencheman_21 said:


> What is that saying, "It is more important to get over than go over". He can be pushed without winning the belt. At this time either a dominating performance where he wins by DQ or CO thus not getting the belt or he loses but everyone can see he was the better wrestler can help build him. He is still young so long as he is over with the crowd and keeps getting booked better and better he will be fine.


Nah he's just gonna lose straight up. :lol It's your typical modern day ROH booking. The homegrown midcard guys never get out of the midcard. They don't put any belts on them or push them and then they end up leaving after their contract is up. Cedric, ACH, Dijak, etc.


----------



## Corey

adamclark52 said:


> when do they announce the date for Final Battle? My wife and I were going to go but a show I really want to got announced in TOronto for December 2nd, which I remember was the weekend Final Battle was on in 2016.


Should be early summer. It was in June/July last year iirc.


----------



## Hencheman_21

Corey said:


> Nah he's just gonna lose straight up. :lol It's your typical modern day ROH booking. The homegrown midcard guys never get out of the midcard. They don't put any belts on them or push them and then they end up leaving after their contract is up. Cedric, ACH, Dijak, etc.


Sad but true. I guess I was thinking logical booking and not current booking. Plus I have not kept up with ROH as much as in the past due to not working with my viewing habits lol


----------



## adamclark52

Corey said:


> Should be early summer. It was in June/July last year iirc.


Seems to me like they usually have it on the second or third weekend of December and for some reason moved it up to the first weekend last year.

Can you tell I have my fingers crossed that they move it back to the 8th or the 15th this year so I can make both shows?


----------



## Corey

adamclark52 said:


> Seems to me like they usually have it on the second or third weekend of December and for some reason moved it up to the first weekend last year.
> 
> Can you tell I have my fingers crossed that they move it back to the 8th or the 15th this year so I can make both shows?


I think you should be good. I really don't know why they had it so early last year tbh. The last show of the year being in the first couple days of December is a bit silly.


----------



## Corey

Vegas Street Fight for the Tag Titles is official:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

So tbh I'm thinking Cole goes over Daniels due to the Kaz turn airing after 15th anniversary (and Cole had the title in the EP) then I even think he goes over Castle because that match won't even main event the show.


----------



## Even Flow

I like the fact that RPG Vice are coming in to face The Young Bucks for the ROH Tag Titles, especially in a street fight. Wouldn't mind seeing them getting booked more this year if possible.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Lethal v. Fish sounds solid.



> On Friday, March 10, Ring of Honor celebrates a decade and a half of the Best Professional Wrestling on the Planet when the stars of ROH do battle live on Pay Per View at 15th Anniversary! This history-making event will be broadcast around the world on all traditional PPV outlets, ROHWrestling.com, the Fite App, and Playstation Network and the card is shaping up to be one of ROH’s best, ever!
> 
> One of the men that competed in the main event of the very first ROH card 15 years ago, “Almighty” Christopher Daniels, looks to fulfill his destiny and capture the ROH World Championship for the first time in his career. Daniels, who earned this opportunity by winning the Decade of Excellence Tournament, will face the winner of Bobby Fish and current champion Adam Cole, who meet at Manhattan Mayhem!
> 
> The ROH Board of Directors and Executive Committee have pledged that all championships will be on the line and all of the top stars will appear at Sam’s Town Live! in Las Vegas! The Board of Directors has announced that Jay Lethal has signed a contract contingent on the result of the Manhattan Mayhem main event guaranteed to pit two top ROH World Championship contenders against one another:
> 
> TOP CONTENDERS MATCH
> JAY LETHAL vs. ADAM COLE or BOBBY FISH (WHOEVER IS NOT CHAMPION FOLLOWING MANHATTAN MAYHEM)
> 
> For over two years, the man who calls himself “The Greatest First Generation Wrestler of All Time” Jay Lethal held either or both ROH World singles championships, establishing himself as one of the all-time great stars in ROH history. Lethal heads to Vegas looking to make more history, seeking a signature win against one of the top contenders live on Pay Per View!
> 
> Adam Cole and Bobby Fish will do battle for the ROH World Championship at Manhattan Mayhem on Saturday March 4. Both well-established stars, Cole is the only 3-time ROH World Champion while Fish is a former ROH World Television Champion and three-time ROH World Tag Team Champion coming off a win at Survival of the Fittest earning him a shot at Cole. With their histories and pedigrees, both remain two of ROH’s biggest regardless of the outcome in the Big Apple!
> 
> Looking for his first opportunity to challenge for the ROH World Championship since the Reach for the Sky Tour, Lethal is looking for a victory over a top-tier opponent to prove to the new Board of Directors that he is deserving of a shot to dethrone whomever the champion will be. While not an outright number one contender’s bout, whoever walks out of 15th Anniversary the winner of this match will surely be a top contender!
> 
> Will we see a rematch of the World Television title classic from All Star Extravaganza VII between Lethal and Fish, a duo that recently had dissention following a big win over Cole and Hangman Page at The Experience in a Falls Count Anywhere bout or will Lethal get an opportunity to gain more revenge on the man that humiliated him and shaved his head before taking his title? Lethal will be ready for either at the 15th Anniverary Pay Per View!


----------



## Corey

Lethal vs. Fish sounds fine... but that's it. Just fine.  I'd rather see a PPV match with Cody. :/


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> Lethal vs. Fish sounds fine... but that's it. Just fine.  I'd rather see a PPV match with Cody. :/


SCOH is a PPV this year right ?


----------



## Corey

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> SCOH is a PPV this year right ?


Nope, just a live event again for VOD.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> Nope, just a live event again for VOD.


That's so trash.


----------



## Corey

Really hope Dalton & The Boys don't win the belts. :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

This is the new Silas/Dalton


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/832348840216895490


----------



## DGenerationMC

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> This is the new Silas/Dalton
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/832348840216895490


And here I thought it was gonna be the new Homicide/Cabana fpalm


----------



## Corey

I really don't understand why ROH isn't taking advantage of iPPVs. They haven't done one since Global Wars two years ago and I feel like they could make so much more $$$ on Manhattan Mayhem and Supercard of Honor. Kinda dumb that you have all these storylines presented on TV and half of them are not being resolved on actual PPV (Cole/Fish, Lethal/Cody, and Castle/Cabana).


----------



## Corey

April 28th in Milwauke...












> A full night of unsanctioned action is on tap in the Beer City when Ring of Honor presents ROH UNAUTHORIZED on Friday April 28 in Milwaukee’s Turner Hall Ballroom! With all matches not officially sanctioned by the ROH Board of the Directors, ANYTHING can happen in Milwaukee. *Throughout the evening, specially appointed matchmakers will create stipulations.* Expect the unexpected!


Another cool little twist they're putting on the live events. Should've just called it Unscripted IV though.


----------



## Heel To Face

Corey said:


> I really don't understand why ROH isn't taking advantage of iPPVs. They haven't done one since Global Wars two years ago and I feel like they could make so much more $$$ on Manhattan Mayhem and Supercard of Honor. Kinda dumb that you have all these storylines presented on TV and half of them are not being resolved on actual PPV (Cole/Fish, Lethal/Cody, and Castle/Cabana).



Exactly with NXT kind of in a down period in everyones mind. This is the time for RING of Honor to step up and capitalize and make some big money. Who doesnt want to see the Bucks vs Hardyz and Lethal vs Cody. I cant imagine NXT having two better main event quality matches. I would buy a ippv wrestlemania weekend and the Manhattan show as well. 

This is why guys are leaving for better opportunities and Ring of Honor is just running in place.


----------



## Corey

*Undisputed Legacy - Dallas, TX - 2/3/17*​
*6-Man Tag Team Titles:* The Kingdom (c) vs. Jax Dane & War Machine - **** 3/4*

Fuckin awesome match from start to finish (maybe even before the bell rang? not sure). Complete chaos to start and to finish and the size dynamic was a great touch throughout. Jax Dane is a very large man.  Really sneaky little chickenshit finish that puts the icing on the cake too. I'm loving the addition of these new belts and they're already looking to be a WAY better inclusion than the NJPW ones. 

Jay Lethal vs. Bobby Fish vs. Dalton Castle - **** 1/2*

Really fun sprint where they wasted no time at all. Lethal hit 6 straight dives at one point and Castle's bumping was ridiculous all the way through. Super easy watch and a pleasant surprise in the finish. Lethal & Fish brawled postmatch so that at least helps build to their 15th Anniversary match.

The Briscoes vs. Keith Lee & Shane Taylor - *****

Cody Rhodes vs. Donovan Dijak - **** 1/2*

Really good match that probably could've been even better with a little cleaning up. I love Dijak but I wish sometimes he'd just use his size to his advantage more instead of trying to be fancy and do flips. There's no need to go for a top rope moonsault after you chokeslammed someone over your knee, dude! :frustrate Yeah but other than a couple small things like this they worked well off of each other and Cody continues to be an incredible heel in ROH. Loved the finish too. Postmatch Cody completely destroys him with a chair... not really sure why that was necessary but it happened.

Adam Cole, Hangman Page, & The Young Bucks vs. Jay White, Lio Rush, & The Motor City Machine Guns - **** 1/2*

Your typically fun and wild multi-man match with Cole & the Bucks. These types of matches generally have a ceiling with me because they do so many of them but they did some nifty stuff in this to set it apart, one of which being a pretty damn cool finish with like 5 guys involved.

All in all, a very strong house show effort from all the guys. (Y)


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Do you guys hear that sound ? It sounds like f*cking money being printed


----------



## Corey

^^ Something tells me that match won't happen in ROH cause... idk why would ROH book that? Feel like it'll happen somewhere in the UK but who knows.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> ^^ Something tells me that match won't happen in ROH cause... idk why would ROH book that? Feel like it'll happen somewhere in the UK but who knows.


Yeah if it were to happen it'd be in Progress or PWG. Just posted cause Cole posted it with optimism like it would happen soon :lol


----------



## JafarMustDie

Rhodes is unleashed :banderas


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

2014


----------



## Corey

^^ God damn there's some star power in that ring. Why did Alex Koslov retire? I can't remember.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Well this pretty much confirms CD isn't winning at 15th










He's facing Frankie at SCOH.


----------



## Corey

So The Briscoes were apparently supposed to face KES at the Anniversary show and then Archer got hurt, so now it's an open challenge!








MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Well this pretty much confirms CD isn't winning at 15th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's facing Frankie at SCOH.


Not so sure yet. SCOH is stacked enough to the point that if Daniels wins, they could be able to put two matches together and make it a 4 way for the title (Daniels vs. Kazarian vs. Cole vs. Castle). You'd have that along with Bucks/Hardys, Lethal/Cody Bullrope, Kingdom vs. Silas, Bruiser, & a mystery partner, plus shit with all the special guests. STACKED

I think Daniels probably has the best shot right now over Fish, Yoshi-Hashi and Castle to take the belt... but who knows.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I see what you're saying there but honestly, I don't see that happening. I do agree if Cole does lose it soon, it'll most likely be CD

Personally, I don't think he drops it until BITW though.


----------



## Corey

*ROH World Tag Team Titles - 2 out of 3 Falls Match:* The Young Bucks (c) vs. The Briscoes (_Honor Reigns Supreme 2/4_) **** 3/4*

I had no idea because I don't think they ever announced it, but this had three different stipulations for each fall. 1st fall was a standard tag, 2nd fall was Lucha rules, and the 3rd fall was No DQ. Didn't even know that until Ian brought it up on commentary.  Match was really good though. Briscoes _sort of_ had a smart strategy by winning the 1st fall and then purposely getting DQed immediately after that to lead us into the No DQ match in the 3rd. The last 10 minutes are an absolute blast. Refs are being laid out left and right as they brawled around the arena and there's some good nearfalls too. Definitely think I would've liked this even more if it had aired live on PPV so I didn't know who was actually gonna win.

I watched a fair portion of the rest show and skimmed through others. Nothing else was really worth writing about. 6 man title match was good but had a shitty DQ finish. Cole & Cody vs. The Addiction had another weak finish. I can see how someone could really like Fish vs. Rush but Lio's leg selling was pretty crappy so it was whatever to me. Honestly didn't think the venue looked good on camera either. It was really dark and the crowd volume should've been turned up. Preferred _Undisputed Legacy_ overall.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Gave *** 3/4 to Bucks/Briscoes as well, really enjoyed it. Cole/Cody v. Addiction was fun but Cody was pretty annoying tbh, Fish/Rush was good (*** 1/2)

The Experience is where it's at though bro.


----------



## Corey

Really strong episode this week. Good build in the beginning with both of Cole's next challengers and that Cole/Page vs. Addiction tag was red hot. Still don't understand why Daniels is losing in these weak ass ways to Cole though. Skyler vs. Carr was a good start to the Top Prospect Tournament and I'd be interested to hear Brutal Bob on commentary more.

Scurll vs. Dijak was damn good but could've been even better. Idk why they made Dijak look like a total fucking idiot by having him continuously ask Scurll to shake his hand. It NEVER worked. :lol And as I said in the Cody match, for the love of god stop going for a top rope moonsault after you just chokeslammed someone over your knee, dude. I don't really know how I feel about Scurll kicking out of Feast Your Eyes but I guess it doesn't really matter since Dijak is gone now.  I prefer the TV Title match with Juice but this gets the same rating because of the stuff in the first half being fun as hell. *** 1/2


----------



## Natecore

Honor Rising Night 1 was a good show with an awesome main event. The Briscoes are so damn good as a team, Omega is at the top of the wrestling world and Cole wasn't his usual bland/boring self and actually fed off Omega successfully. It only took him his entire career up to this point but he gets high praise from me. Easily the best performance I've seen from him. He wasn't putting on a phony act. He was as cocky and arrogant as Omega. All 4 men worked their asses off. Lots of action (a bit sloppy towards the end) but highly entertaining the entire time.

2 other observations: Shibata killing fools is always great; just massacred Cody. AND Tanahashi *mini spoiler* was one of Castle's boys and he was perfect.

Bring on night 2!


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Where Can I watch ROH?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Where Can I watch ROH?


Sinclair Brodcasting has the show in some local listings so check that. TV Network Comet airs it every Wednesday. And if you sign up to their website they upload them every thursday rohwrestling.com


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Sinclair Brodcasting has the show in some local listings so check that. TV Network Comet airs it every Wednesday. And if you sign up to their website they upload them every thursday rohwrestling.com


Okay Thanks.


----------



## Corey

*The Experience - Columbus, OH 2/12/17*​
*ROH World Tag Team Titles:* The Young Bucks vs. War Machine - **** 3/4*

Great tag match. Never knew these two teams had so much chemistry tbh. Kinda sick of the whole 300 superkicks finish though. That's like the 3rd straight defense they've done that.

Cody Rhodes vs. Dalton Castle - *****

Cody has been so god damn good as a heel in this company. This match was largely entertaining because of him. His antics were hilarious but there was way too much shit going on in the closing stretch. One of the boys dressed in Cody's attire, another being kidnapped by Cole & Page, feathers flying everywhere, etc. Too much. 

*Falls Count Anywhere:* Adam Cole & Adam Page vs. Jay Lethal & Bobby Fish - **** 3/4*

Pretty damn good brawl that went all over the place and didn't waste any time. Never a dull moment. Idk what he's doing differently but Fish seems like he's in the best shape of his life and I'm loving the way he's been carrying himself and working this year. He actually feels like one of the top guys now.

*2 out of 3 Falls Proving Ground Match:* TV Champion Marty Scurll vs. Lio Rush - *****

I wanted to like this one more but the first two falls being so quick were a bit deflating and they had some odd looking exchanges where the timing wasn't right. Finish was kinda weak too. Would've preferred Rush gotten a clean win since there's no way he's winning the title at the Anniversary Show.

*ROH 6-Man Tag Team Titles:* The Kingdom (c) vs. Jay Briscoe, Chris Sabin, & Cheeseburger - **** 1/4*

This was a ton of fun. Cheeseburger coming in off the hot tag was one of the more surprising performances I've seen in a while. Have I mentioned enough how much I love the Kingdom? They're such great douchebags that back it up in the ring and have defined characters. I'll never skip one of these titles matches as long as they're the champs. This was well worth my time.

_Definitely a good house show. Felt like there was a lot of variety and everything flew by. FCA match will definitely be one of the gems on the year._


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Great episode from ROH this week.

- The build to Cole's challengers was f*cking great, Cole is just amazing on the mic. 

- Cole/Page v. Addiction was action packed. Frankie was on fire, like the build to their split as well.

- My goodness Marty/Dijak was f*cking awesome, wanna rewatch it. Only complaint would be Dijak what the f*ck you doing fam? Stop tryna shake his hand !!!!


----------



## Corey

*ROH/NJPW - Honor Rising 2017, Night 1*​
*NEVER 6-Man Tag Team Titles:* BUSHI, EVIL, & SANADA (c) vs. Delirious, Jushin Liger, & Tiger Mask IV - *** 3/4*

The Young Bucks vs. War Machine - **** 3/4*

This was honestly a damn near carbon copy of their match from _The Experience_, but I still really enjoyed it for whatever reason. :lol Loved that War Machine went over too. Great finishing stretch to put over their dominance.

Jay Lethal & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Cody Rhodes & Hangman Page - *****

I thought this was really solid for the longest time but then they just botched a ton of stuff in the closing minutes that made me sour on it. Whatever submission Cody was trying to use looked awful and Shibata didn't know to stand farther back for Page's clothesline so he pretty much just fell over.  Lethal was working hard though, I'll give him that. Shibata was almost no help at times.

The Briscoes vs. Adam Cole & Kenny Omega - *****

This was a lot of fun in the opening minutes, especially with Cole's ridiculous fucking antics of constantly shouting his catchphrase. :lol For whatever reason though I just really lost interest in this the longer it went. There was some cool stuff down the stretch (especially that doomsday reversal from Kenny) but I felt like a bunch of nothing was happening in between time. Oh well.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Pumped for Manhattan Mayhem 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/837150735737454592 @Corey you made a really good point of ROH not capitalizing on IPPV's, didn't they use to do them ? They stopped when they went to traditional PPV's, why not do both though? Save traditionals for big PPV's and IPPV's for the smaller shows like Manhattan Mayhem. That's more money.


----------



## Corey

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> @Corey you made a really good point of ROH not capitalizing on IPPV's, didn't they use to do them ? They stopped when they went to traditional PPV's, why not do both though? Save traditionals for big PPV's and IPPV's for the smaller shows like Manhattan Mayhem. That's more money.


Exactly. In 2015 they put Global Wars (10 man tag) and Death Before Dishonor (the 60 minute draw with Roddy & Lethal) up for iPPV and they've completely dropped it since then. I bought both of course. Just put them up for $14.99 and make some damn money! Unless there's some kind of complication with getting a feed in certain arenas or it's too expensive or something, I don't get it.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> Exactly. In 2015 they put Global Wars (10 man tag) and Death Before Dishonor (the 60 minute draw with Roddy & Lethal) up for iPPV and they've completely dropped it since then. I bought both of course. Just put them up for $14.99 and make some damn money! Unless there's some kind of complication with getting a feed in certain arenas or it's too expensive or something, I don't get it.


It's a shame too because these non PPV shows look pretty d*mn appealing and nobody wants to look through twitter to see Adam Cole retained against Bobby Fish, I want to see it live d*mmit !


----------



## Even Flow

Since The Hardy's aren't under contract with TNA anymore, ROH should definitely take advantage and do a PPV/iPPV for WM weekend.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Well I FINALLY caught ROH weekly show and I liked it.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Well I FINALLY caught ROH weekly show and I liked it.


Glad to hear it ! Would love to hear your overall thoughts on who & what you enjoyed.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Glad to hear it ! Would love to hear your overall thoughts on who & what you enjoyed.


Well it was nice to see Adam Cole in action since the last time I saw that was on WrestleKingdom. He was in a Tag Match with another Adam and Christopher Daniels and another person(Forgot his name).

I also liked the TV title match too. 

Everything else was great too. I do wanna watch this Manhattan thing they got going on this saturday.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Well it was nice to see Adam Cole in action since the last time I saw that was on WrestleKingdom. He was in a Tag Match with another Adam and Christopher Daniels and another person(Forgot his name).
> 
> I also liked the TV title match too.
> 
> Everything else was great too. I do wanna watch this Manhattan thing they got going on this saturday.


Glad to hear you enjoyed it, they usually upload the VOD's on their Website a few days after the show happens for about 14.99. If you don't wanna pay look for it on XWT after it's uploaded to their website.


----------



## Corey

Two more matches for Manhattan Mayhem. A 6 man tag and a 15 man battle royal for a future World Title shot. Why is this not on iPPV man? I fuckin love Battle Royals!


----------



## Heel To Face

This is not on ippv because Ring of honor is allergic to money. Super Card wont be either. A huge money match like the Bucks vs Hardys and you will have to wait til the match is like a week or so old to maybe buy it on VOD.


----------



## Even Flow

Spoiler: Big Spoiler from Manhattan Mayhem VI



The Young Bucks retained. Then the lights go out & The Hardy's are in the ring. They challenge Matt & Nick then and there for the titles. Hardy's say they've signed ROH contracts. Bucks accept a match for the titles. And The Hardy's win the titles.


----------



## CretinHop138

Fucking lol, Hardys come in and win the titles and ruin the big SOH match, I want to here NOTHING about El Patron.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Nothing has changed. Except they are gonna make an extra buck on Sinclair's attempt to boost Mania weekend ticket sales. They are WWE bound.


----------



## Hencheman_21

CretinHop138 said:


> Fucking lol,


Hey now!!! He went and put stuff in spoilers and you go and post it. Put some spoilers on your post bro.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

CretinHop138 said:


> Fucking lol,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: fuck off for not spoiler tagging it
> 
> 
> 
> Hardys come in and win the titles
> 
> 
> and ruin the big SOH match, I want to here NOTHING about El Patron.


This is different. This won't affect SCOH at all.


----------



## Even Flow

They said they'd be at the PPV next week, TV & the Lakeland show.


----------



## Corey

I'm not sure why you guys are worried about spoilers. This wasn't a TV taping or a PPV so I'm sure this will be public in no time, especially since the actual PPV is in 6 days.  Good ol ROH couldn't just put this on iPPV?

This makes the SCOH match even bigger now. The titles weren't at stake originally but now I'm sure they will be. No clue what this means for the Bucks/RPG Vice Vegas Street Fight though.


----------



## JafarMustDie

I started watching this weekly last month and it's pretty good, I'm enjoying it. 

Bullet Club (Adam Cole) my favorite. ??


----------



## Even Flow

Bubba Ray is in ROH :mark:


----------



## Corey

Even Flow said:


> Bubba Ray is in ROH :mark:


What the FUCK is happening tonight!? :lol This shit is crazy.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Wouldn't be surprised if Ray pulls a switcheroo and joins the BC soon.


----------



## Even Flow

DGenerationMC said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if Ray pulls a switcheroo and joins the BC soon.


When I read the PWInsider live coverage, that's what I initially thought. He's turned heel, and joined BC.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Poor ROH.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Bubba better watch it nearly killing Goat Cole :lol


----------



## Even Flow

I wouldn't mind seeing Velvet added to the WOH division, if Bubba's sticking around.


----------



## Corey

This would be the type of show that would send waves throughout the wrestling world... ya know, if people could watch it.


----------



## JafarMustDie

I should start watching WOH too :yum:


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Even Flow said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing Velvet added to the WOH division, if Bubba's sticking around.


Why do you hate ROH so much?


----------



## CretinHop138

LOL Velvet vs Mandy Leon main event.

Its like the graveyard of old TNA (they are technically dead when Anthem folded the original holding company)


----------



## Even Flow

MTheBehemoth said:


> Why do you hate ROH so much?


Who says I hate ROH? 

I've never stated once I hate ROH.

All I did was make a suggestion for ROH to potentially use Velvet for their WOH division. Doesn't mean they will...


----------



## MTheBehemoth

This is a perfect tweet actually:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838240052979314688
Remember WWE rejects/fucking carnies trashing WWE on TNA shows while the dumb TNA marks were eating their bullshit up? Exactly the same.

Ray is the fucking pits, as far as carnies go.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Even Flow said:


> Bubba Ray is in ROH :mark:


What?!


----------



## Donnie

JESUS FUCKING CHRIST ROH, DO YOU WANT TO DIE?

Delirious is solidifying himself as the worst booker in wrestling. and Sinclair are the worst owners in the world, because they have NO idea what the idiots they have working for them are doing.


----------



## Even Flow

Rainmaka! said:


> What?!




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838239627303661568


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

MTheBehemoth said:


> This is a perfect tweet actually:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838240052979314688
> Remember WWE rejects/fucking carnies trashing WWE on TNA shows while the dumb TNA marks were eating their bullshit up? Exactly the same.
> 
> Ray is the fucking pits, as far as carnies go.


This is insanely apt. I don't want to be one of those "NOT MUH GABE" people but I'm going to be one of those "NOT MUH GABE" people. How the fuck is Delirious still in charge of booking and how is Sinclair still in charge of management? Do they hate money or something?


----------



## Even Flow

Delirious should've been fired ages ago. But for whatever reason, Sinclair likes him.


----------



## CretinHop138

I can't see ROH talent being happy with Bully/Bubba. He must have got something big from ROH at their expense.


----------



## Donnie

CretinHop138 said:


> I can't see ROH talent being happy with Bully/Bubba. He must have got something big from ROH at their expense.


Probably a title win over Cole in May to send him out of this Titanic.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Might as well hire Velvet Sky and Vince Russo at this point. Why the hell not right?


----------



## Donnie

Gabe getting fired was the best thing that ever happened to GABE. He got fired because he refused to book old man Jerry Lynn as world champ. He died because he saw the writing on the wall for his baby and now he's killing it with EVOVLE, whilst this company finds more and more unique and awful ways of killing themselves.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

ROH officially more TNA than TNA. Who would have thunk? :mj


----------



## DGenerationMC

Donnie said:


> Gabe getting fired was the best thing that ever happened to GABE. He got fired because he refused to book old man Jerry Lynn as world champ. He died because he saw the writing on the wall for his baby and now he's killing it with EVOVLE, whilst this company finds more and more unique and awful ways of killing themselves.


Yeah, you could tell Gabe was getting burnt out around 07-08 as things just weren't working as well as they once did with roster transitions and new ideas getting over. I just wish the company had let him finish out 2008 or at least carry out the last of his plans from October to December of that year. It's like they went in the complete opposite direction of what Gabe had spent most of the year getting the company at with Tyler Black becoming World Champion sooner and whatnot. 

From there it was just a domino effect of potential company flagbearers (like Black, Davey, Elgin) getting their due too late, people as champion who had no business being champion (like Aries, Lynn, WGTT & Edwards) and the company either waiting too long to fully get behind someone before they left (see Chris Hero, Claudio Castagnoli, Kenny Omega, Kenny King of ANX) or not getting behind them as much as they should have (see El Generico, The Young Bucks during their second run).

In my opinion, his departure started a 5 year free fall for ROH that mercifully came to an end in 2014 with a properly handled new pool of top stars (Steen, Cole, Lethal, Elgin, reDRagon, etc.) and the NJPW partnership leading to a resurgence for the country. Unfortunately, it looks like we're heading back to dark times again. Now, we have almost a year of weird programs and several potential future World Champions (O'Reilly, ACH, Dijak, Bennett, Cedric, etc.) handled improperly and gone elsewhere plus horribly playing bitch to NJPW whenever they come around to home turf.


----------



## Littbarski

Damn ROH that's how you make a statement!

Well done.


----------



## Donnie

DGenerationMC said:


> Yeah, you could tell Gabe was getting burnt out around 07-08 as things just weren't working as well as they once did with roster transitions and new ideas getting over. I just wish the company had let him finish out 2008 or at least carry out the last his plans from October to December of that year. It's like they went in the complete opposite direction of what Gabe had spent most of the year getting the company at with Black becoming World Champion sooner and whatnot.
> 
> In my opinion, his departure started a 5 year free fall for ROH that mercifully came to an end in 2014 with properly handled new pool of stars and the NJPW partnership leading to a resurgence for the country. Unfortunately, it looks like we're heading back to dark times again.


I agree with EVERYTHING you've said, dude. ROH was seemingly back on track a few months ago, then the fuckery with KOR and the world title happened. Then everyone started to leave and that son of a bitch Delirious is making things worse and worse with his horrible booking and terrible management. Plus Sinclair are horrible in their own right, so they are making shit worse. 

If the partnership with NJPW was to ever end I have no doubt ROH would die. And given how bad it is, I don't know if that would be a bad thing :mj2


----------



## Cliffy

Enjoying the heartbroken tna fans itt

Anyways, doubt both stick around for long

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Even Flow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838246815560577024


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Remember when ROH used to be about the wrestling


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

If they put the f*cking title on Bubba Ray fpalm


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Bubba Ray trying to be relevant by getting in a pic with The Hardys. lol Laughable. Bubba is long forgotten, just go away you worthless overrated hack


----------



## MajinTrunks

Honestly I think it's great Hardy's and Bully Ray both ended up in ROH at Wrestlemania season. Creates a little extra buzz for ROH going into the time of the year that the most eyes are on wrestling in general.


----------



## Even Flow

PWInsider said:


> Very few people were aware of the Bubba Ray Dudley and Hardy Boys appearances last night before they happened at ROH Manhattan Mayhem VI. ROH staffers were told to be ready for autograph sessions at intermission and after the show, but were not told with who. I don't believe anyone beyond Joe Koff, Delirious and Greg Gilliand were aware before the show, with perhaps the Young Bucks being the lone exception.
> 
> Bull James was backstage meeting with ROH officials last night.
> 
> Also backstage were Alex Reynolds, John Silver and Maxwell Jacob Feinstein, who are all good hands.
> 
> Ian Riccaboni and Silas Young did commentary.


Bull James fpalm


----------



## adamclark52

I'd much rather see Bully Ray in RoH then everyone's favourite G.O.A.T. (except for, y'know, the ten years he was in WWE) Cody Rhodes.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

adamclark52 said:


> I'd much rather see Bully Ray in RoH then everyone's favourite G.O.A.T. (except for, y'know, the ten years he was in WWE) Cody Rhodes.


I vote for neither. They can both disappear from wrestling all together and I dont think they'd be missed


----------



## Wrestling is Life

I see no issue with Bully Ray getting a short stint in ROH. I can't foresee it being a long stay. Manhattan was a perfect place to have him get involved (an old ECW stomping ground) and it gives them some additional buzz going into Wrestlemania weekend. We don't even know at this point if Bully is sticking around past that appearance.

The Hardys getting some additional time in ROH is delightdul!

To everyone complaining about the booking, if you don't like it then stop watching! It frustrates me so much that wrestling fans can't just be fans anymore and they believe they should be the bookers. I will admit I have been that way some in the past, but you know what? When you stop worrying so much about the backstage stuff you have a lot more fun watching. For fuck's sake!


----------



## CretinHop138

Wrestling is Life said:


> I see no issue with Bully Ray getting a short stint in ROH. I can't foresee it being a long stay. Manhattan was a perfect place to have him get involved (an old ECW stomping ground) and it gives them some additional buzz going into Wrestlemania weekend. We don't even know at this point if Bully is sticking around past that appearance.
> 
> The Hardys getting some additional time in ROH is delightdul!
> 
> To everyone complaining about the booking, if you don't like it then stop watching! It frustrates me so much that wrestling fans can't just be fans anymore and they believe they should be the bookers. I will admit I have been that way some in the past, but you know what? When you stop worrying so much about the backstage stuff you have a lot more fun watching. For fuck's sake!


Then don't rag on other companies when ROH have arguably done something worse.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Wrestling is Life said:


> I see no issue with Bully Ray getting a short stint in ROH. I can't foresee it being a long stay. Manhattan was a perfect place to have him get involved (an old ECW stomping ground) and it gives them some additional buzz going into Wrestlemania weekend. We don't even know at this point if Bully is sticking around past that appearance.
> 
> The Hardys getting some additional time in ROH is delightdul!
> 
> To everyone complaining about the booking, if you don't like it then stop watching! It frustrates me so much that wrestling fans can't just be fans anymore and they believe they should be the bookers. I will admit I have been that way some in the past, but you know what? When you stop worrying so much about the backstage stuff you have a lot more fun watching. For fuck's sake!


Funny you mention but when a product is actually GOOD like NJPW, Progress or EVOLVE then guess what, I don't complain about it. ROH for the better part of 2-3 years has been bad with talent leaving left right and centre, and before you ask, I have fully stopped watching ROH on a weekly bases except for the PPVs just like I did with the WWE, why, because the product was just bad but it also shows that I haven't fully given up, I had high hopes after Final Battle but more talent just kept leaving and they didn't do anything to help maintain my interest. They want fans, make us become fans, we shouldn't have to settle for mediocrity when a bunch of other promotions are doing so much better and are constantly improving and actually trying to gain new fans.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

CretinHop138 said:


> Then don't rag on other companies when ROH have arguably done something worse.


I don't believe I ragged on any company in my post???



ShadowSucks92 said:


> Funny you mention but when a product is actually GOOD like NJPW, Progress or EVOLVE then guess what, I don't complain about it. ROH for the better part of 2-3 years has been bad with talent leaving left right and centre, and before you ask, I have fully stopped watching ROH on a weekly bases except for the PPVs just like I did with the WWE, why, because the product was just bad but it also shows that I haven't fully given up, I had high hopes after Final Battle but more talent just kept leaving and they didn't do anything to help maintain my interest. They want fans, make us become fans, we shouldn't have to settle for mediocrity when a bunch of other promotions are doing so much better and are constantly improving and actually trying to gain new fans.


Matter of opinion, and I certainly wouldn't try to take yours away. I will agree that ROH hasn't had nearly as many MOTY caliber matches as I would wish, but I for one love the recent additions to their roster, even despite some notable losses. Will Ospreay, Marty Scurll, and Cody are all favorites of mine right now. 

I don't really like to compare companies too much since I don't have to choose to watch one over another. I watch them all. The fact that there are SO many great companies out there right now is amazing. A great time to be a fan in my opinion. So much wresting in fact that if you fall out of love with a promotion, there are a whole bunch others out there you could watch instead. I currently follow all of WWE's brands, Impact Wrestling, ROH, NJPW, EVOLVE, Beyond Wrestling, and PWG, plus occasional shows from RevPro, AIW, AAW, House of Hardcore and others. And one thing I love about following so many is that there are differences between them, different wrestling for different moods.


----------



## adamclark52

I feel like a putz because I've only started watching Ring of Honor in the last year and I've heard nothing but how bad the current product is. I've been loving the older DVDs though. I made a killing at that last insane sale they had.

Live it's still awesome. But I gotta agree that the NJPW partnership is what's keeping them afloat right now.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Sh*ttiest thing about these VOD's is that they don't even come out the next day after the show, that sh*t takes like 4-5 days.


----------



## Corey

Idk where the fuck all these people came from in this thread. Many of you don't post it in here on a regular basis but ROH has been in a far worse position than it is right now. They're making money. They're touring all over the world. They're back in the Hammerstein and selling it out after a few year absence. Could they improve on a lot of things? Hell yes. Their video quality could be a LOT better on the VODs, they could run more iPPVs to generate even more revenue, they could utilize their talent much better and not waste them and then see them do great in another company, etc. BUT the company is not drowning. This was literally one night and I see nothing wrong with anything that went down. Hardys coming in and winning the titles was a great swerve and excellent for business. No clue where the Bully thing goes from here, but I wish it had been saved for later unless he's helping Daniels win the title or something. Fallen Angel feels like an afterthought now, as does Castle. That's my two problems. Too many challengers and title matches lined up right now.

I completely understand if you don't like the product or the booking, but they're not dying or anything. They're touring in more places throughout the U.S. than ever before and making money. That's the biggest thing that matters.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## adamclark52

Corey said:


> Idk where the fuck all these people came from in this thread. Many of you don't post it in here on a regular basis but ROH has been in a far worse position than it is right now. They're making money. They're touring all over the world. They're back in the Hammerstein and selling it out after a few year absence. Could they improve on a lot of things? Hell yes. Their video quality could be a LOT better on the VODs, they could run more iPPVs to generate even more revenue, they could utilize their talent much better and not waste them and then see them do great in another company, etc. BUT the company is not drowning. This was literally one night and I see nothing wrong with anything that went down. Hardys coming in and winning the titles was a great swerve and excellent for business. No clue where the Bully thing goes from here, but I wish it had been saved for later unless he's helping Daniels win the title or something. Fallen Angel feels like an afterthought now, as does Castle. That's my two problems. Too many challengers and title matches lined up right now.
> 
> I completely understand if you don't like the product or the booking, but they're not dying or anything. They're touring in more places throughout the U.S. than ever before and making money. That's the biggest thing that matters.


Well that shows you the power of the Hardys these days and how DUMB TNA was in letting them go. People follow them. They move numbers. 

I don't see a problem at all with them or Bully coming over to RoH at all. From what I've heard Bully Rays heel run in TNA was great and one of the few bright spots in the last few years of TNA (I know there was some dumb shit with Hogan) and the Hardys were the only reason to watch TNA the last year. It's not like RoH brought in Crazzy Steve or Gunner. 

Bull Dempsy though is another story.


----------



## Corey

adamclark52 said:


> Well that shows you the power of the Hardys these days and how DUMB TNA was in letting them go. People follow them. They move numbers.
> 
> I don't see a problem at all with them or Bully coming over to RoH at all. From what I've heard Bully Rays heel run in TNA was great and one of the few bright spots in the last few years of TNA (I know there was some dumb shit with Hogan) and the Hardys were the only reason to watch TNA the last year. It's not like RoH brought in Crazzy Steve or Gunner.
> 
> Bull Dempsy though is another story.


I'll still leave the jury out on Bubba for now. His run as Bully in TNA was indeed great but god that feels like it was AGES ago. :lol It was actually 2012/13 but since then he's done nothing of note. Looked pretty washed up in the latest Dudleys run and then had a program in WCPW with Galloway that was pretty much nothing. He's definitely a better heel so I'll wait and see what they do with him.

Bull James can go the fuck away. Guy has no business in an ROH ring.


----------



## Natecore

Honor Rising Night 2's main event was so much fun. Easily the best ROH match of the year. Not sure if I'll see a better one.

And there is a ton to hate about ROH right now. Mainly they're no longer the cutting edge company pushing the gimmick of competitive prowrestling. They're just another wrestling company in the global market; no more, no less.


----------



## adamclark52

Corey said:


> I'll still leave the jury out on Bubba for now. His run as Bully in TNA was indeed great but god that feels like it was AGES ago. :lol It was actually 2012/13 but since then he's done nothing of note. Looked pretty washed up in the latest Dudleys run and then had a program in WCPW with Galloway that was pretty much nothing. He's definitely a better heel so I'll wait and see what they do with him.
> 
> Bull James can go the fuck away. Guy has no business in an ROH ring.


He was one of the "surprise entrants" during the Honor Rumble I saw in Lockport last fall. 

...yeah.


----------



## The High King

happy for the Hardys
We might even see them in NJPW


----------



## Corey

The High King said:


> happy for the Hardys
> We might even see them in NJPW


Didn't even think about that. Good call. (Y)


----------



## Even Flow

Look's like Bubba might be sticking around.



PWInsider said:


> For those who have asked, we are told that the debut of Bully Ray (Bubba Ray Dudley) in Ring of Honor over the weekend at Manhattan Mayhem VI was not a last second agreement, but something that had been in discussions for some time. We are told that ROH will be his priority going forward and that this is not planned to be a deal where he makes just a few appearances and finishes up.


----------



## The High King

Corey said:


> Didn't even think about that. Good call. (Y)


hardys and briscoes against bullets club G.O,D and young bucks would be sweet


----------



## CretinHop138

You won't be seeing the Hardys in Japan, Jeff isn't allowed there.



Even Flow said:


> Look's like Bubba might be sticking around.


Fucking lol :lol


----------



## Corey

CretinHop138 said:


> You won't be seeing the Hardys in Japan, Jeff isn't allowed there.


Another good point. Forgot about that.


----------



## Cliffy

Corey said:


> Idk where the fuck all these people came from in this thread. Many of you don't post it in here on a regular basis


It's just tna marks venting


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## El Dandy

Pls god keep the Hardy's away from NJPW.

If they had to, just go to DDT where their memes wouldn't be out of place. Hopefully Jeff won't be allowed in the country and it's a moot point (that sounds meaner than I want it to be. But keep the memes to a minimum pls. Bad enough we had Tana dressing as one of Dalton's boys).


----------



## Bryan Jericho

El Dandy said:


> Pls god keep the Hardy's away from NJPW.
> 
> If they had to, just go to DDT where their memes wouldn't be out of place. Hopefully Jeff won't be allowed in the country and it's a moot point (that sounds meaner than I want it to be. But keep the memes to a minimum pls. Bad enough we had Tana dressing as one of Dalton's boys).


Oh please NJPW isn't some high and mighty place. The New Japan fans kill me. Its just another promotion, get over yourselves


----------



## El Dandy

Bryan Jericho said:


> Oh please NJPW isn't some high and mighty place. The New Japan fans kill me. Its just another promotion, get over yourselves


Nah, I'm just over wrestling memes :leo

DELETE, Superkick Partys, James Ellsworth, BRAAAUUUUN, No Way Jose, Blue Pants, that Perfect 10 guy, GLORIOUS (it was explained to me Roode only has as good of a spot as he does because his theme is a meme, not because he's really fucking good. If true that's a shame because he's much more than a song) and on and on and on


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

BOYS
DELETE
OBSOLETE
SUPERKICK!!!!!!
E-LI-DRAKE
GLORIOUS!
BRAAAAAAAUN


----------



## Corey

Cole vs. Zack Sabre Jr. for the ROH Title was just announced for the 3/20 WCPW Bulletproof show. I do believe it'll be broadcast for free on Youtube that day. @MarkyWhipwreck

That gives Cole three challengers lined up in the next 4 weeks. TOO MUCH


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838845851871109121


----------



## Even Flow

Adam Cole vs ZSJ? :benson


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> Cole vs. Zack Sabre Jr. for the ROH Title was just announced for the 3/20 WCPW Bulletproof show. I do believe it'll be broadcast for free on Youtube that day. @MarkyWhipwreck
> 
> That gives Cole three challengers lined up in the next 4 weeks. TOO MUCH
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838845851871109121


kadakadakada

I f*cking love it though. Granted he wins all these defenses (which I think he will at this point) Cole is on route to have the best ROH Title run he's had.


----------



## Corey

Fantastic episode this week. 6-Man Title match was good progression of the Rebellion/Lio Rush storyline. The crowd ate it up too so that's a plus. In case I haven't mentioned it enough, I love The Kingdom.

Main event was great. Cole, Cody, & the Bucks vs. Lethal, Fish, & the Briscoes. Complete chaos at the start before it settled into the heat segment with Mark. Brawls everywhere and big spots all around. Loved how it effortlessly flowed into a Lethal/Fish story too. Ending sequence is crazy. *** 3/4

And then... it happens. How could you Kazarian?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> Fantastic episode this week. 6-Man Title match was good progression of the Rebellion/Lio Rush storyline. The crowd ate it up too so that's a plus. In case I haven't mentioned it enough, I love The Kingdom.
> 
> Main event was great. Cole, Cody, & the Bucks vs. Lethal, Fish, & the Briscoes. Complete chaos at the start before it settled into the heat segment with Mark. Brawls everywhere and big spots all around. Loved how it effortlessly flowed into a Lethal/Fish story too. Ending sequence is crazy. *** 3/4
> 
> And then... it happens. How could you Kazarian?


Oh sh*t, Kaz's turn aired this week ? I missed the show


----------



## Corey

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Oh sh*t, Kaz's turn aired this week ? I missed the show


Yeah I didn't know it was coming either. They're airing stuff out of order from how they taped them. The main event was actually the last match from the tapings but it makes sense to get the Kaz turn on air before the Anniversary Show.

It was really well done btw.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> Yeah I didn't know it was coming either. They're airing stuff out of order from how they taped them. The main event was actually the last match from the tapings but it makes sense to get the Kaz turn on air before the Anniversary Show.
> 
> It was really well done btw.


Cole is losing the d*mn belt :vincecry


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Yep, Cole is losing the belt :lol I'm even more sure of this than I was when Cole was up against O'Reilly. Cole v. ZSJ will be non-title meaning Cole will lose.


----------



## Even Flow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839123405047808001

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839153029270155269


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

War Machine with DBS Jr.? Yeah, they're so turning heel and joining Suzuki-Gun.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Man, ROH really doesn't make it easy for me to buy their PPVs with a $35 price tag


----------



## Hencheman_21

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Oh sh*t, Kaz's turn aired this week ? I missed the show


Yep and was about only thing I was able to see. By the time I got home I missed the first half as per ush and then the local network that carries ROH messed up and were playing one of those Access Hollywood or something like it programs for a bit. Luckly I decided to keep checking and they showed last few minutes of ROH. 

I agree with @Coreythat the turn was done real good. Perhaps Daniels over acted a tad when he first reacted to Kaz but not a big deal.


----------



## Corey

Working out of town again this week. Hoping I get home in time for the PPV. Not too overly hyped about it but Cole/Daniels should be interesting and it'll be cool to see the Hardys and Bully. Expecting lots of fuckery though.



ShadowSucks92 said:


> Man, ROH really doesn't make it easy for me to buy their PPVs with a $35 price tag


Yeah this is both a positive and a negative for them. It's a bit pricey considering the digital era we're in, but at the same time I imagine they make a nice profit since it's available through so many platforms (Cable/Satellite PPV, Website, FITE app, etc.)


----------



## The High King

so do we get to see the hardys and bucks of youth tag title match before the ppv?


----------



## adamclark52

I'm working hard to sell my ticket to a concert this Friday so I can stay home and watch the pay per view. By "working hard" I mean "I posted I am selling it on the concerts facebook page and am waiting for a response". But I gotta watch pay per views live.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

ROH is so slow with these VOD's, I would like to see Mahattan Mayhem before Friday's PPV.


----------



## The High King

is the hardys bucks of youth match available anywhere?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The High King said:


> is the hardys bucks of youth match available anywhere?


At Manhattan Mayhem ? Nope, gotta wait till ROH releases the VOD. Then it'll be everywhere.


----------



## The High King

this is what is retarded about ROH in that we will be watching appv but the stuff that happened prior won't be shown til after and then they wonder how they could increase viewership.


----------



## Corey

For the TV Taping. I think they'll likely end up making this a tag title match and then the Hardys will drop the titles back to YB at SCOH and head to WWE. My guess.












MarkyWhipwreck said:


> ROH is so slow with these VOD's, I would like to see Mahattan Mayhem before Friday's PPV.


Final Battle fucking JUST came out on DVD today. :lol 



The High King said:


> is the hardys bucks of youth match available anywhere?


Fancam footage is up on Youtube. Someone from the front row filmed it.


----------



## S.MACK

With all the new additions, hardys, bully ray etc and having young bucks, cole, dalton castle, cody all on the roster it's a shame that the show isn't seen by more people. Would love to see ROH grow and start filling out bigger arenas, getting more coverage and growing as a company.
Do people on here think that is possible? how would they go about it? what is holding them back?


----------



## Even Flow

Some news on Bubba. He seems to be sticking around for at least a year:



> Bully Ray (aka Bubba Ray Dudley) will be with Ring of Honor for "at least" one year, according to an interview with TVInsider's Scott Fishman that was published Wednesday evening.
> 
> Regarding his surprise debut this past Saturday, Bully commented, "I’ve been a fan of Ring of Honor since they started. The number one reason I liked the company is because it reminded me of ECW. Wrestlers in the company always had a passion to put on the best possible matches and product they could. The fans are also extremely passionate, as well. Ring of Honor is known for having a great energy and great vibe attached to it. I knew at some point in my career I wanted to be a part of it. This was a perfect opportunity for me. I’ve had a lot of offers come my way in the past couple of months. Nothing was a perfect fit. Then I started speaking with Ring of Honor, and it went really good.”
> 
> Ray and Impact Wrestling had been thisclose to a deal for him to return and be one of the top pushed personalities in the company. PWInsider.com has heard that creative differences as to how that return would go led to Impact Wrestling moving on and instead calling Alberto de Patron.
> 
> As far as how he wants to be used in ROH, Bully commented, "I want to tell some great stories with some of the guys there. Ring of Honor has some of the best wrestlers in the world. Those guys, when it comes to their athleticism and the moves they do, are the best. The one thing I think Ring of Honor can use help with is their storytelling. Guys who can take a microphone and bring a story forward. I don’t think anyone wants to see Bully Ray wrestle ever single night. I know I don’t want to see Bully Ray wrestle every single night. What I want to see Bully Ray do is the one thing he does just as well, if not better than anyone in the wrestling business: Tell stories that lead to fights that actually mean something.”


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Geez ROH, the PPV is tomorrow !! Where is Manhattan Mayhem ? :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## ShadowSucks92

S.MACK said:


> With all the new additions, hardys, bully ray etc and having young bucks, cole, dalton castle, cody all on the roster it's a shame that the show isn't seen by more people. Would love to see ROH grow and start filling out bigger arenas, getting more coverage and growing as a company.
> Do people on here think that is possible? how would they go about it? what is holding them back?


Delirious, we'd all love to see ROH grow but with the way the company is right now, I can't see it happening


----------



## Even Flow

@MarkyWhipwreck

Cole was talking to Bryan Alvarez earlier incase you didn't know.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

I'm too fixated on the New Japan Cup that I forgot there was a PPV tomorrow. :aries2


----------



## Corey

New match for the PPV:

*SIX MAN MAYHEM FOR ROH WORLD TELEVISION TITLE SHOT* 
HANGMAN PAGE vs. FRANKIE KAZARIAN vs. CHRIS SABIN vs. PUNISHMENT MARTINEZ vs. CHEESEBURGER vs. “PRO WRESTLING’S LAST REAL MAN” SILAS YOUNG

Assuming Scurll retains, my pick is Sabin.


----------



## Even Flow

My pick is Silas.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Even Flow said:


> @MarkyWhipwreck
> 
> Cole was talking to Bryan Alvarez earlier incase you didn't know.


Yeah, I saw. Gonna check it out tonight. Thanks fam (Y)



Corey said:


> New match for the PPV:
> 
> *SIX MAN MAYHEM FOR ROH WORLD TELEVISION TITLE SHOT*
> HANGMAN PAGE vs. FRANKIE KAZARIAN vs. CHRIS SABIN vs. PUNISHMENT MARTINEZ vs. CHEESEBURGER vs. “PRO WRESTLING’S LAST REAL MAN” SILAS YOUNG
> 
> Assuming Scurll retains, my pick is Sabin.


HANGMAN FTW !!


----------



## famicommander

S.MACK said:


> With all the new additions, hardys, bully ray etc and having young bucks, cole, dalton castle, cody all on the roster it's a shame that the show isn't seen by more people. Would love to see ROH grow and start filling out bigger arenas, getting more coverage and growing as a company.
> Do people on here think that is possible? how would they go about it? what is holding them back?


The three most successful years in ROH history were, in order, 2015, 2016, and 2014.

Right now they're still going through the growing pains of transitioning from a big indie to a truly global, major promotion. They're running more shows than ever, they're running more live PPVs than ever, they're touring more markets than ever, they're working with NJPW and CMLL, they're expanding their women's division, they recently updated their lighting rig and video board setup, they're signing guys to bigger and longer term deals, they're on in new countries, and their show is available on more outlets than ever (sinclair stations, comet TV, comettv.com, Fight Network, Fite TV, rohwrestling.com, etc).

The biggest thing they need is a complete website overhaul, including a brand new webplayer for their TV/VOD streaming. They also need an app, and a subscription service more like NJPWworld or WWE Network. If you buy every ROH VOD and PPV, it can be quite expensive even if you're a Ringside member. 

And as other have mentioned, they need to get the non-live iPPVs/VODs on the website the next day. No more of this 3-8 days crap.

And it's time for a new head booker. It's hard to replace a guy when the company is more successful than it's ever been, but most fans feel Delirious is holding the product back at this point.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Watched ROH again. Both Tag matches were the highlights. Can't wait for the PPV.


----------



## Corey

Honor Rising Night 2:

War Machine vs. Guerrillas of Destiny - *** 1/2 (This was really damn good. I hope War Machine can at least get a shot at the IWGP Tag belts)

NEVER Title: Goto (c) vs. Punisher Martinez - *** 1/2 (Absolute breakout performance from Martinez. He was awesome and while the finish was incredibly sudden, it didn't bother me too much since it puts over that move as being SUPER devastating. Still though, Goto's new gimmick must be getting outshined and outworked in all his matches and then getting lucky to win at the very end. :lol)

ROH Title: Adam Cole (c) vs. Yoshi-Hashi - **** (Top notch work from Cole and the best ROH Title match I've probably seen since Cole/Lethal last year tbh)

Main Event 8-Man Tag - **** (So much fun)

Really good and easy to watch show.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> ROH Title: Adam Cole (c) vs. Yoshi-Hashi - **** (Top notch work from Cole and the best ROH Title match I've probably seen since Cole/Lethal last year tbh).


Definitely my favorite match this year, it was f*cking awesome.


----------



## RRW

Was thinking of ordering 15th anniversary for tonight, but considering the price is a bit steep I was wandering do they still have any streaming problems or have they had them sorted out? Not ordered from RoH for a while.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Manhattan Mayhem* (The matches that mattered at least)

Marty Scrull (c) v. Sonjay Dutt - **** 3/4*

Will Ospreay v. Dragon Lee - ******

The Young Bucks (c) v. Lio Rush & Jay White - **** 1/2*

The Young Bucks (c) v. Broken Hardyz - **** 1/2*

Adam Cole (c) v. Bobby Fish - ******

The important matches listed above were really good, Ospreay/Lee was MOTN, Cole/Fish was great but the finish prevented it from being MOTN. The Hardyz arrival was done really well. Bubba's was done okay I guess. Overall it was a pretty good show though.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> *Manhattan Mayhem* (The matches that mattered at least)
> 
> Marty Scrull (c) v. Sonjay Dutt - **** 3/4*
> 
> Will Ospreay v. Dragon Lee - ******
> 
> The Young Bucks (c) v. Lio Rush & Jay White - **** 1/2*
> 
> The Young Bucks (c) v. Broken Hardyz - **** 1/2*
> 
> Adam Cole (c) v. Bobby Fish - ******
> 
> The important matches listed above were really good, Ospreay/Lee was MOTN, Cole/Fish was great but the finish prevented it from being MOTN. The Hardyz arrival was done really well. Bubba's was done okay I guess. Overall it was a pretty good show though.


Will check these out tomorrow. Ospreay vs. Lee sounds awesome.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Rainmaka! said:


> Will check these out tomorrow. Ospreay vs. Lee sounds awesome.


It really was, some of the sh*t they were doing was off the charts. A spot fest done perfectly.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*ROH: 15TH ANNIVERSARY* (My predictions)

*MAIN EVENT: ROH WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP:*

*ADAM COLE(c)* vs. “ALMIGHTY” CHRISTOPHER DANIELS 

*TRIPLE THREAT VEGAS STREET FIGHT FOR THE ROH WORLD TAG TEAM TITLES:*

*MATT AND JEFF HARDY(c)* vs. THE YOUNG BUCKS vs. ROPPONGI VICE (BERETTA & ROCKY ROMERO)

*ROH WORLD TELEVISION CHAMPIONSHIP:*

“THE VILLAIN” *MARTY SCURLL(c)* vs. LIO RUSH

*ROH WORLD SIX MAN TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSHIPS:*

*THE KINGDOM(c)* vs. DALTON CASTLE & THE BOYS

*TOP CONTENDERS MATCH:*
*
JAY LETHAL *vs. “THE INFAMOUS” BOBBY FISH

*A NOTHING MATCH JUST TO GET BULLY RAY ON THE CARD:*

*BULLY RAY & THE BRISCOES* vs. WAR MACHINE & DAVEY BOY SMITH JR.​


----------



## The High King

Choice of staying up late for ROH PPV or getting up early for NJPW, probably go with ROH if I can find Manhattan Mayhem now.


----------



## Corey

Made it home in time for the PPV. Hoping I can stay awake for all of it. Gonna order through the FITE app for the first time. Hope it goes smoothly.



RRW said:


> Was thinking of ordering 15th anniversary for tonight, but considering the price is a bit steep I was wandering do they still have any streaming problems or have they had them sorted out? Not ordered from RoH for a while.


I've ordered PPVs through my cable company and through their website and never had any problems with the streaming. I don't think those problems have been evident for at least the last 2+ years now.


----------



## RRW

Corey said:


> I've ordered it through my cable company and through their website and never had any problems with the streaming. I don't think those problems have been evident for at least the last 2+ years now.


Cheers, I may have to get it then, looking forward to every match on the card. The tag team triple threat street fight especially though, it's looking like one of those matches that is never going to be critically acclaimed but because of the spots and characters involved it just going to be a really fun match to watch.


----------



## sailord

This card looks good I think I'm going to have to order my first roh ppv


----------



## adamclark52

sailord said:


> This card looks good I think I'm going to have to order my first roh ppv


It's the second I've ever ordered. I have no problem giving them the full PPV price.


----------



## The High King

I put on taima only to see the episode they are showing is the same one on roh tv,
This is why ROH will always be small time and amateur when they cannot even get stuff out before the PPV


----------



## Corey

The High King said:


> I put on taima only to see the episode they are showing is the same one on roh tv,
> This is why ROH will always be small time and amateur when they cannot even get stuff out before the PPV


What do you mean? A new episode doesn't air until Saturday nights in the local markets. That one is then rebroadcast Monday night on FITE, Wednesday night on COMET, and then put up for free on the website on Thursday.


----------



## The High King

Corey said:


> What do you mean? A new episode doesn't air until Saturday nights in the local markets. That one is then rebroadcast Monday night on FITE, Wednesday night on COMET, and then put up for free on the website on Thursday.


I mean you would think the manhattan mayhem show would be available on ROH tv prior to the live PPV.
Yes excuses can be made but its like making an excuse for being amateur.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Caught the Kaz heel turn. Goddamn that was well done.


----------



## Corey

The High King said:


> I mean you would think the manhattan mayhem show would be available on ROH tv prior to the live PPV.
> Yes excuses can be made but its like making an excuse for being amateur.


As far as I know, nothing from Manhattan Mayhem will be on television. It was a live event for VOD. Should've been an iPPV imo.


----------



## The High King

Corey said:


> As far as I know, nothing from Manhattan Mayhem will be on television. It was a live event for VOD. Should've been an iPPV imo.


Roh signed the Hardys, decided to give them the titles, decided what show to do it on and therefore should have had footage or shown it.
If TNA or WWE did this they would be rightly slated


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

DELETE 
SUCK IT 
ROPPONGI 
DELETE 
SUCK IT 
ROPPONGI


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Hope the crowd is good tonight !


----------



## SWITCHBLADE




----------



## Corey

Riccaboni is so bland on commentary to me. Wish they had Kazarian out there instead of Cabana.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Library heat for The Rebellion.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Kevin Kelly is making only sporadic appearances?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The PPV is really skippy.


----------



## Corey

This is one random ass unannounced opening match.


----------



## Corey

Rainmaka! said:


> Kevin Kelly is making only sporadic appearances?


They made an agreement for him to work this show. Idk how many more he'll do in the future. Might be just PPVs or something, not sure.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Nice Honma tribute.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

KOKESHI FROM JAY WHITE!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Delrious wants White to be world champ this year I bet.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

I can't take Colt serious as a heel commentator.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Clever finish to protect both guys.


----------



## Corey

Solid opener! ***


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Seeing them show this promo makes me think Kaz swerves Bullet Club and helps CD win tonight.


----------



## Corey

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Seeing them show this promo makes me think Kaz swerves Bullet Club and helps CD win tonight.


:sodone


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

**1/2 A fine TV-style opener. 

LOL @ "more jacked"


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

BURRET CRUB


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

LET'S GO CHEESEBURGER!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

SILAS :mark:


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Goddamn!


----------



## Mordecay

That was impressive


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Big Match Goto has lit a fire under Punishment Martinez. :mark:


----------



## Corey

Punishment Martinez! :woo :woo


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Cheeseburger with that :sodone sell.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

That Kazarian Cutter kada


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

It's elimination, why are you breaking up the pin?!


----------



## Corey

Rainmaka! said:


> It's elimination, why are you breaking up the pin?!


Nah dude, one fall to a finish!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

This match and the opener should've swapped places on the card.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Great match *** 1/2

Hopefully this kills the thought that Kaz turns on BC tonight.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Corey said:


> Nah dude, one fall to a finish!


I just realized that 5 seconds after I sent it :lol


----------



## Corey

Kazarian wins!? Didn't expect that at all. Match was fun as hell though. That top rope german spot was NICE. *** 1/2

Kinda early for Lethal/Fish.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

***1/2 Entertaining clusterfuck with the right person going over.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Bobby Fish would be even more awesome if he was like 5-6 years younger. Well then again maybe not cause ROH might be putting the strap on a 47 year old tonight :lol


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

I'LL GIVE YOU A REASOOOOOON!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Lethal :mark: top 10 in the world.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

"Grabbing him right by the Fish" alright Colt :lol that was pretty funny.


----------



## The High King

the crowd is poor


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Lethal :mark: top 10 in the world.


One of my favorites!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

This has been damn good.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

HAIL TO THE KING


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Goddamnit and I was just giving out about Dean Ambrose's lack of leg selling....


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Great f*cking match.

****


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

***1/4 Good match but it hit a peak and just kept going.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The Kingdom v. Dalton and The Boys ? Meh


----------



## Corey

Son of a bitch that was fantastic. Was really rooting for Bobby by the end. He's been so fucking good this year. *** 3/4


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

>Inb4 speculation that Fish is leaving ROH


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Rainmaka! said:


> >Inb4 speculation that Fish is leaving ROH


He signed a new contract around Final Battle time.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

THE BOYS HAVE BOIS :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SWITCHBLADE




----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Weird to think but the next two World Title challengers are Dalton Castle & Matt Taven :lmao:lmao

Oh sh*t, is this match leading to something ?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The Vinny guy of the kingdom has the look of a star.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

They tried to recover from that botch :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Geez, TKO could've broken his ankles.


----------



## Mordecay

Well, he fucked his leg


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

BROKE HIS FUCKING ANKLES :bahgawd


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Wonder where the kingdom goes from here, Taven was clearly frustrated there.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I want Lio to win here, I just don't think he will.


----------



## Corey

Ah fuck, that looked really bad for O'Ryan.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Match had to be cut 5 minutes short cuz they went straight to the finish.


----------



## The High King

Rainmaka! said:


> HAIL TO THE KING



Damn right.
I am the king


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

"woop woop" :mark:


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

THE VILLAIN!!! :mark: This should be great.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Lio probably though he was showing out with that new all white outfit and then Marty shows up with that :lmao


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Mild reaction for Rush. Crowd knows what's up!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

I honestly see Scurll getting over in NJPW.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Lio hasn't even thought about selling the arm :lol


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

"His mouth just came out of his mouth." - Colt Cabana.

Owen Hart would be proud.



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Lio hasn't even thought about selling the arm :lol


Pulling a vintage :ambrose


----------



## SWITCHBLADE




----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Put the TV strap on Lio, turn Marty face and build to a huge BITW match with Cole.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

You fucking dumbass Lio


----------



## Corey

"This is overkill!" clap clap, clap clap clap


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Lio is gonna look like an absolute idiot when he loses.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

TOWER OF LONDON!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> "This is overkill!" clap clap, clap clap clap


And that's an understatement at this point.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE




----------



## Mordecay

Marty doing Marty things lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*** 1/4 - 1/2 had the potential to be great but they absolutely did way to much.


----------



## Corey

Who the hell in the back thought this match warranted any of what just happened? That was ridiculous.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

**3/4 Not only did they peak early but they went overboard and Lio looks like an idiot in defeat. Marty is still great though.


----------



## Mordecay

Barely a reaction for Bully Ray


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

@Coreythat was even more overkill than Dragon Lee/Kaimatachi from ASE last year.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Crowd is gonna be f*cking dead for Cole/Daniels fpalm. The tag title match should be here, not back to back with the world title match. They just don't learn.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

DBS looks like he's on some mean drugs rn :lol


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

It'd be so cool if War Machine joined Suzuki-Gun.


----------



## Corey

Bully Ray feels so out of place in this company right now. :lol


----------



## Mordecay

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> DBS looks like he's on some mean drugs rn :lol


He asked Jinder for his recipe >>>


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> DBS looks like he's on some mean drugs rn :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> Bully Ray feels so out of place in this company right now. :lol


And just to think he'll be main eventing a show in the future against Cole :lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Ray Rowe is f*cking Crazy Mary Dobson every night... let that sink in.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

THAT SPEED


----------



## Mordecay

That match was meh at best


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

The young upstarts win!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Mordecay said:


> That match was meh at best


Extremely meh.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

DBS just injured one of the security guys :lmao skull cracked on the apron.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

WAR MACHINE VS. KILLER ELITE SQUAD :mark:











in 6-7 months :hogan


----------



## Mordecay

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Ray Rowe is f*cking Crazy Mary Dobson every night... let that sink in.


Well, life isn't fair. Still hate Tye more lol


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

MAIN EVENT COMING UP


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Roppongi "We're just here to take the fall" Vice.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Mordecay said:


> Well, life isn't fair. Still hate Tye more lol


Who is Tye f*cking ? :lmao


----------



## Mordecay

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Who is Tye f*cking ? :lmao


My sig


----------



## SWITCHBLADE




----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Mordecay said:


> My sig


Tye nailing 10's in and out of the ring :bjpenn


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

TELEPORTATION


----------



## Mordecay

WTF Trent? You pulled a Dana Brooke


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Mordecay said:


> My sig


He's fucking all those people in your sig?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Trent has to die in every match :sasha3


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

>INB4 Vanguard 2


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Does ROH not realize putting these matches RIGHT BEFORE the main event burns the crowd out?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

LADDER


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Goddamn it Trent


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

SUPAKEK


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Crowd gonna be super dead for Cole/Daniels. No pop if CD wins.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

It's the current year and JEFF HARDY is being CHEERED in ROH


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

He actually cut Matt open with that thumbtack sleeve.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

ROH just turned into CZW :rusev


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Are we really gonna pull two thumbtack spots in a match that isn't the main event ?


----------



## Mordecay

Trent doesn't care about his body


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

GOD FUCKING DAMN IT TRENT


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Delirious is such an idiotic booker.


----------



## the_hound

holy fuck that was ouch


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

****3/4 Wasn't in the Tokyo Dome.


----------



## Corey

WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS MATCH JESUS CHRIST


----------



## Mordecay

Poor Trent, he got murdered in this match


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Goddamn that match :sodone


----------



## Mordecay

**** 1/4-****1/2 for me


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

WHAT A MAIN EVENT. ****1/4



Wait, there's another match?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Crowd already doesn't give a f*ck about the main event :fuck


----------



## Corey

Good god almighty I hope Trent made a pretty fucking penny for that match. That was absurdly and unnecessarily violent but wildly entertaining. I'm tempted to go **** 1/4


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

**** 1/4 match btw.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

If CD wins :fuckthis


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Goddamn I want Daniels to win.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Alright, Daniels, you can win. 

Just stop fucking crying.


----------



## sailord

Dam loving this promo


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Curry Man better be involved in this match!


----------



## Corey

Is Daniels... gonna win the belt tonight? I'm so conflicted on this.


----------



## the_hound

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Are we really gonna pull two thumbtack spots in a match that isn't the main event ?


king of the ring 98 says hello


----------



## Corey

Crowd firmly on the side of Daniels!

Mostly at least... I think...


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

"Adam Cole's Bullet Club"


Oh....


----------



## Even Flow

If Cole retains, they surely have something up their sleeve? (Kyle returning for his rematch, not that it's going to happen)


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Cole needs to get rid of the bump on his head before he fucks off to Haitch's vanity project


----------



## Even Flow

Rainmaka! said:


> Cole needs to get rid of the bump on his head before he fucks off to Haitch's vanity project


Blame Dalton.

But he said he's gotta have an op soon to get rid.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Gigging to get heat on a match in the current year :rockwut


----------



## Mordecay

This is really slow paced


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

No "ADAM COLE BAYBAY" for you


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

THE DISRESPECT


----------



## Mordecay

Crowd is dead


----------



## hgr423

Even Flow said:


> Blame Dalton.
> 
> But he said he's gotta have an op soon to get rid.


what did dalton do to cole? what operation do you need to get rid of it? i'll do the surgery for half the price of any md.


----------



## Even Flow

Dalton punched Cole in the head during a match in Detroit.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

An actual Fallen Angel


----------



## Mordecay

They keep burying the Styles Clash, not only on WWE


----------



## SWITCHBLADE




----------



## SWITCHBLADE

HERE COMES DA FUCERKY :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SWITCHBLADE




----------



## Mordecay

See ya at the "E" Adam


----------



## DGenerationMC

Never been happier to see Cole lose in my life.


----------



## sailord

That Was easy turn to call at least for me


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis


----------



## DGenerationMC

Holy fuck, that's the old ROH Title!


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Awful finish.

Fun show.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

40 Year old Bobby Roode is NXT Champ
50 Year old Goldberg is Universal Champ

And now 47 year old Christopher Daniels is ROH Champ!

Gotta love these young upstarts with gold!


----------



## Corey

YES OH MY GOD YES!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

THE OG ROH BELT!! THE ROH BELT TO END ALL ROH BELTS!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Gonna be cool to see Cole as another cog in the machine.


----------



## Even Flow

Mordecay said:


> See ya at the "E" Adam


His contract expires May 1st.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I need a lengthy NJPW run from Cole before he goes to the E.


----------



## Mordecay

Even Flow said:


> His contract expires May 1st.


I know, but they probably don't want to happen the same thing that happened with Kyle, who dropped the belt out of nowhere


----------



## Corey

Guys I have not had a reaction like that while watching wrestling in... I have no idea how long. I was beating the fuck out of myself screaming and cheering for Daniels to win it inside my god damn living room.

INCREDIBLE MOMENT. So happy for him. **** for the match as well. Wonderful story with the blood and styles clash helping immensely.


----------



## MajinTrunks

Ah man, definitely happy I ordered this ppv so I could see this moment as it happened. Daniels deserves it. He's been busting his ass forever. Seeing the guy who main evented the first ROH show close the 15th anniversary with the original ROH title was just awesome. I don't expect it to be a long reign, but it's a fun moment, and I'm glad it happened for him.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I need a lengthy NJPW run from Cole before he goes to the E.


Kevin Kelly did say it's "Adam Cole's Bullet Club" so something has to come from this.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Rainmaka! said:


> Kevin Kelly did say it's "Adam Cole's Bullet Club" so something has to come from this.


I'd love a IC Title reign from Cole tbh. 

My dream scenario would be Cole as the IC Champ v. Kenny as the IWGP World Champ :zayn3


----------



## Mad Max

Lmao, Cole's selling post-match was pretty on point.


----------



## Even Flow

Look's like Briscoes/Bully are going to be feuding with The Kingdom for the 6 man titles.


----------



## Donnie

:mj2 ok, I marked. FALLEN ANGEL HAS DONE IT


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

**** 1/4 to the triple threat tag & the main event.


----------



## Corey

Wonder what this means for Supercard of Honor @MarkyWhipwreck You'll remember I said that if Daniels won they could easily make that a 4 way but now with Kaz going back to face maybe they'll make it a triple threat with Cole and Castle? Don't think Daniels vs. Castle straight up would be that special but who knows.



Even Flow said:


> Look's like Briscoes/Bully are going to be feuding with The Kingdom for the 6 man titles.


I'll take it. I just hope TK is alright. That didn't look good.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> Wonder what this means for Supercard of Honor @markyWhipreck You'll remember I said that if Daniels won they could easily make that a 4 way but now with Kaz going back to face maybe they'll make it a triple threat with Cole and Castle? Don't think Daniels vs. Castle straight up would be that special but who knows.
> 
> 
> I'll take it. I just hope TK is alright. That didn't look good.


Yeah I'm guessing the just make it a triple threat.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I'd love a IC Title reign from Cole tbh.
> 
> My dream scenario would be Cole as the IC Champ v. Kenny as the IWGP World Champ :zayn3


They've never done a BC vs. BC feud before. Devitt left and Styles took over on the same night. Omega kicked out Styles and teased a feud but nothing ever came out of it when they were slowly teasing it in 2015. Now they have that chance with The Elite (Omega, Bucks, and I guess Cody) vs. Cole's Bullet Club. :rusev


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Rainmaka! said:


> They've never done a BC vs. BC feud before. Devitt left and Styles took over on the same night. Omega kicked out Styles and teased a feud but nothing ever came out of it when they were slowly teasing it in 2015. Now they have that chance with The Elite (Omega, Bucks, and I guess Cody) vs. Cole's Bullet Club. :rusev


Cole don't go to the E just yet !!! :fingerscrossed


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Cole don't go to the E just yet !!! :fingerscrossed


Agreed! Cole has to stay at least another 9 months before :trips2 makes him another cog in the machine!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Rainmaka! said:


> Agreed! Cole has to stay at least another 9 months before :trips2 makes him another cog in the machine!


He's only 27 anyways ! You know the E prefers there world champs to be 50 or older :jericho2


----------



## Corey

For the record I actually enjoyed that 6 man tag with Bully after not being interested in it at all in the beginning. ***+

The 6 man title match was the weakest of the night so that's a pretty good statement. Really good show that could've been even better if whatever the hell happened between Scurll & Rush just didn't occur. :lol


----------



## Even Flow

Ugh. I wanna goto bed, and tonight's show isn't up yet on XWT.

FFS


----------



## Mifune Jackson

Great show. Glad Daniels finally got his due. ROH always varies from hot to cold with me, but tonight it was on fire. Adam Cole's gonna be all right.


----------



## Corey

Even Flow said:


> Ugh. I wanna goto bed, and tonight's show isn't up yet on XWT.
> 
> FFS


What the hell time is it in the UK? Like 5:30 in the morning? Go to sleep! :lol


----------



## Even Flow

Corey said:


> What the hell time is it in the UK? Like 5:30 in the morning? Go to sleep! :lol


You'd be correct, lol.

I'll just hopefully d/l it when I get up. Since I got free leech still on everything at XWT for like another 6+ months.


----------



## adamclark52

I thought it was a great show. I know RoH gets the shitz for having so little continuity between their weekly TV show, their untelevised shows and their pay per views but I honestly don’t care. I want to watch a wrestling show that won’t leave me feeling angry, ripped off and questioning why I still watch once it’s over. 

*Kenny King w/Caprice Coleman vs. Jay White*
This wasn’t a very exciting match at all. Kenny King is good enough to carry a match on his own but I find he’s much more in his element when he’s tagging with Rhett Titus. Jay White really can’t hold my interest at all. 
Winner: Kenny King

To Determine the Number One Contender for the Ring of Honor World Television Title
*Frankie Kazarian vs. “Hangman” Adam Page vs. Chris Sabin vs. Punishment Martinez vs. Cheeseburger vs. Silas Young*
This was a much better match but I kinda wish it wasn’t sudden death. Had it been an elimination match it would’ve been given much more time and been a lot better. Even still I really enjoyed it. Everyone had their moment to shine but Punishment Martinez was really the “winner” in this match. That dude is a fucking beast and even though I was rooting for Silas Young I kinda wanted Martinez to win. Neither won though. 
Winner: Frankie Kazarian

To Determine the Number One Contender for the Ring of Honor World Heavyweight Championship
*Bobby Fish vs. Jay Lethal*
This was a really good match that will sadly be overlooked. I can’t say much more than that; that it was a really good match. Maybe MATCH OV DA NIGHT ov da week.
Winner: Jay Lethal

For the Ring of Honor World Six-Man Tag Team Championships
*Dalton Castle & the Boys vs. the Kingdom (champions)*
This match wasn’t as jokey as you’d think. The Boys were okay. Their purpose was just to get their asses kicked really and they did. One took a nasty bump at the beginning. But that nasty bump was nothing compared to how the match ended. Just as the match was gaining steam TK O’Ryan attempted a moonsault to the outside of the ring but his shins landed on the guardrail and he did a Sid on his left leg. It wasn’t quite as disgusting as Sids leg break at Sin in 2001 (since he wasn’t the focal point of the match) but if you watch it his boot (O’Ryans) is all that was holding his leg together too. Too bad. They had to improvise the ending.
Winners: the Kingdom (still Ring of Honor World Six-Man Tag Team Champions

For the Ring of Honor World Television Championship
*Lio Rush vs. Marty Scrull (champion)*
The ending of that last match kinda took the wind out of everything at the beginning of this match. But once attention was back on it this was another really good match. I don’t know what Lio was planning with the chairs on the outside of the ring but all I kept thinking was _“it’s okay Lio, we already had one guy DIE tonight”_.
Winner: Marty Scrull

War Machine & Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. the Briscoes & Bully Ray
This match was a decent match. Nothing too special and it felt really thrown together, which it was. I haven’t seen Smith in years and he seemed pretty good. I’d like to see him become a Ring of Honor regular. Jay Briscoe needs to get rid of that hairstyle. 
Winner: the Briscoes & Bully Ray

Las Vegas Street Fight for the Ring of Honor World Tag Team Championships
*The Young Bucks vs. Roppongi Vice vs. the Hardys (champions)*
On paper this match should have been great but there were a few things keeping it from being so. The biggest thing being the Hardys coming to Ring of Honor, winning the tag team titles and being added to the match all within the last six days. I felt really bad for Roppongi Vice because I’m sure they had this match booked for a while and they ended up just being in the way of the Bucks and the Hardys. It wasn’t even hidden a few times. There were some good spots and once the tacks came out the old violent mark in me got happy. And it was still really entertaining. I just felt bad for Roppongi Vice the entire time.
Winners: the Hardys

For the Ring of Honor World Heavyweight Championship
*Christopher Daniels vs. Adam Cole (champion)*
This was another really good match. I’ve known and respected Daniels for years but watching his promos leading up to it of him getting older and this being his last chance really struck with me. Any other time I wouldn’t have cared who won but after those I was firmly behind him. I really liked the double turn by Frankie Kazarian at the end. It gave me “the feels”. It was like Vader at the end of Return of the Jedi. 
Winner: Christopher Daniels (new Ring of Honor World Heavyweight Champion)
_______________________________________________________________________________________

Overall I thought this was a really good show. It started out slow with what should have been a dark match (King verses White) but from then on it had me. Well worth selling my ticket to Dinosaur Jr. to stay home tonight, well worth the full pay per view price and I’m typing positive words for a pay per view for the first time in a long time.

The commentary was kinda bad. I was really glad to see Kevin Kelly there. He’s probably on a pay per appearance deal and I hope they bring him in for pay per views or reconsider and resign him. I like the guy. Colt Cabana was fine. But that other guy Ian Riccaboni sucked total ass. After the first or second match Kevin Kelly pretty much took over lead announcing because Riccaboni sucked. It was pretty funny at the end when he was talking trying to make a point and Kevin Kelly completely cut him off.

So I wonder. Is this the last we’ve seen of Adam Cole as Ring of Honor Champion? His last two reigns really haven’t been the best and should have only been one (that Kyle O’Reily run was a waste of time). If he is WWE bound he’ll probably get a rematch at a house show and that will be it. Hopefully the WWE beautifiers can get that fucking lump off his forehead.

But I’d like to see Daniels get a good run. He’s not really as “over” as Cole but not many in the roster are. I think he’ll be a good champion and he deserves it.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

_Jay White vs. Kenny King-***1/2*
Frankie Kazarian vs. Hangman Page, Chris Sabin, Punishment Martinez, Cheeseburger and Silas Young in a Six-Man Mayhem Match-****1/2*
Bobby Fish vs. Jay Lethal-****1/4*
The Kingdom vs. Dalton Castle and The Boys for the ROH World Six-Man Tag Team Championship-****
Marty Scurll vs. Lio Rush for the ROH World TV Championship-***1/2*
The Briscoes and Bully Ray vs. War Machine and Davey Boy Smith Jr.-***1/4*
The Hardys vs. The Young Bucks vs. Roppongi Vice in a Las Vegas Street Fight for the ROH World Tag Team Championship-*****1/4*
Adam Cole vs. Christopher Daniels for the ROH World Championship-****3/4*_

White/King was an entertaining TV-style match. Really should've followed the 2nd match.

Six-Man Mayhem was very entertaining. Should've been the opener and wished it was elimination-style but glad Kaz won.

Fish/Lethal was solid but they hit a peak and they went 3 minutes longer past said peak.

Six-Man Championship was fine but the abrupt ending killed it. Hope TKO is okay.

Scurll/Rush was longer than it needed to be and way overkill in the moves/no-selling department. Rush looked stupid in defeat.

Six-Man Tag was okay. Nothing much to it.

Las Vegas Street Fight was insane. How Trent is still alive I will never know. MOTN by far.

Cole/Daniels started slow but it built up to a great finish.

Overall: 7.5/10 A very good, easy to watch show.


----------



## Heel To Face

Finish of the Cole Daniels match was perfect sucked they wasted on a shit crowd like Vegas.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Happy to see Daniels finally getting the title! As much as I love seeing Cole in ROH and everywhere else, I hope he does leave for WWE soon, because I'd hate for him to get an injury in the meantime. But I can't complain if he doesn't. Basically I'll enjoy Cole wherever he goes


----------



## Asuka842

All I can say it, it's about freaking time.


----------



## Corey

Heel To Face said:


> Finish of the Cole Daniels match was perfect sucked they wasted on a shit crowd like Vegas.


I thought the crowd was great all night tbh. Vegas has DEFINITELY been shit in the past though.


----------



## TD Stinger

The 15th anniversary show was the first full ROH show I’ve watched in a while.

White vs. King was a solid show opener.

The 6 man match was a lot of fun. Really becoming a fan of Martinez. This is just a small nitpick, but why do they even bother with the tag in or lucha rules? I mean, that lasted for all of a minute before the match turned into a wild free for all where it became impossible who the actual legal men were.

Lethal vs. Fish was a very good match.

The 6 Man Tag Championship had some colorful moments with a dull ending because TK’s injury.

Scurll vs. Rush was the best match I’ve seen from Scurll in my short time watching. Fun match that probably went a bit overboard at times.

The Bully Ray/Briscoes vs. War Machine/Smith match was fine for what it was.

The Triple Threat Tag Team Street Fight was just a war. Like others have said, Baretta better have gotten a good pay day after that one.

And Daniels vs. Cole was a main event that took it’s time building to the ultimate moment of Daniels winning the title. I thought the double cross by Kaz was weird because he could have just hit Cole with the belt though I guess this way Daniels win wasn’t tainted.


----------



## Corey

Everyone jumped the gun and wrote the company off when they signed Bully and the Hardys. First PPV into this new(ish) era and it's getting universal praise online:

http://www.pwtorch.com/site/2017/03...-cole-vs-daniels-hardys-vs-bucks-vs-rpg-vice/
http://411mania.com/wrestling/csonkas-roh-winner-takes-all-ppv-review-3-10-17/
http://www.pwponderings.com/2017/03/10/roh-15th-anniversary-live-review/

-------------------

Also a reminder that there's a TV taping tonight and Hardys vs. Briscoes is now officially for the ROH Tag Titles. Scurll is announced to be making a TV Title defense as well but no opponent given yet. Don't think Kazarian would get his shot this quickly but it could be possible.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Cole's gonna be at the tapings tonight, wonder what he does. Probably be wasted in a tag match.


----------



## Corey

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Cole's gonna be at the tapings tonight, wonder what he does. Probably be wasted in a tag match.


Probably something involving Bully.

EDIT: Or actually it would make sense to do Cole vs. Kazarian


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> Probably something involving Bully.
> 
> EDIT: Or actually it would make sense to do Cole vs. Kazarian


Cole/Kaz might be a fun match, I'm thinking they do that at SCOH now though. 

Cole/Bully is just meh.


----------



## Joe88

Even Flow said:


> His contract expires May 1st.


So he is winning the nxt title at Takeover Brooklyn 3?


----------



## adamclark52

Heel To Face said:


> Finish of the Cole Daniels match was perfect sucked they wasted on a shit crowd like Vegas.


Yeah, Vegas crowds can be lame no matter the event you're at. Concerts in Vegas can suck to. It's usually 50/50 fans verses people who are just there because they're in Vegas and it's something to do. I wouldn't say an RoH crowd is that bad though.


----------



## adamclark52

Corey said:


> Everyone jumped the gun and wrote the company off when they signed Bully and the Hardys. First PPV into this new(ish) era and it's getting universal praise online:
> 
> http://www.pwtorch.com/site/2017/03...-cole-vs-daniels-hardys-vs-bucks-vs-rpg-vice/
> http://411mania.com/wrestling/csonkas-roh-winner-takes-all-ppv-review-3-10-17/
> http://www.pwponderings.com/2017/03/10/roh-15th-anniversary-live-review/
> 
> -------------------
> 
> Also a reminder that there's a TV taping tonight and Hardys vs. Briscoes is now officially for the ROH Tag Titles. Scurll is announced to be making a TV Title defense as well but no opponent given yet. Don't think Kazarian would get his shot this quickly but it could be possible.


It'll be sweet to see him and Daniels holding both titles at once, but I think they're better as heels.


----------



## Heel To Face

Corey said:


> I thought the crowd was great all night tbh. Vegas has DEFINITELY been shit in the past though.


I just think if it was in Philly or Chicago or NY the fans there would have been louder and appreciated it more and known the history and felt like they were part of something truly awesome. 

I still dont understand why they choose to do the anniversary shows in vegas. Other than it being a newer market and expanding to the west but I feel like a nice triple shot of shows or even tv tapings would be fine but not the anniversary shows.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Heard the show was really good so decided to purchase it, and I can honestly say I thoroughly enjoyed it.

Kenny King vs Jay White - *** - Decent opener and Jay White continues to impress, I definitely see him as the next ROH TV Champion (unless Delirious fucks up again)

6 Man Mayhem - ***1/2- This was so much fun and it was the first time I really saw what Punisher Martinez could do, and I was really impressed, overall, just a very fun match

Jay Lethal vs Bobby Fish - ****1/4 - LOVED this match, Fish looked like a main event player here and I could easily see this match headlining an ROH PPV in the future

The Kingdom vs Dalton Castle & The Boys - ** - I liked Dalton's entrance and.........not sure what else, it was solid though

Marty Scurll vs Lio Rush - ***3/4- Good match but felt it went on for too long, not sure where ROH are going with Lio Rush but I do feel keeping the TV Title on Marty was the right decision.

Bully Ray & The Briscoes vs War Machine & Davey Boy Smith Jr - *** - Another good match, it was simple but effective and I wouldn't mind seeing Bully & Briscoes team up more, they seem to have good chemistry

Hardys vs Young Bucks vs RPG Vice - ****1/2 - This was AWESOME, a car crash and just so much fun. Hardys are awesome, Young Bucks are awesome, RPG Vice are awesome, wrestling is awesome. But the VIP is once again, Trent, seriously, someone should push this guy.

Adam Cole vs Christopher Daniels - **** - Great match, never been a huge Daniels fan and compared to some of the other posters on here, I'm not a huge Adam Cole as I've felt, with the hype he gets, his matches just tend to underwhelm me, I realise the guy is talented, but I guess I expect more. But this match may of been the best I've seen him since his match with AJ Styles, he really brought and he really made me root for Daniels to finally get his moment, as for the finish, I didn't love it nor hate it, knew it would happen and it didn't taint Daniels win. I also see this as the beginning of Cole getting kicked out of the Bullet Club.

Overall great show and was worth my $35, just wish ROH could hype up their product so I don't even need to think about buying their PPV, I don't mind paying the money if I feel it'll be worth it (like ASE and Final Battle 2016) but when your show has no buzz and your company seems to be struggling, it's hard to justify the price. 

Overall rating: 8.5/10

One final comment, I really enjoyed the commentary on the show as well.


----------



## Heel To Face

Has anyone seen any kind of info if Kenny Omega is coming state side for any of these war of the world shows. I tried to look at the New Japan upcoming schedule and it only goes til the end of April.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Heel To Face said:


> Has anyone seen any kind of info if Kenny Omega is coming state side for any of these war of the world shows. I tried to look at the New Japan upcoming schedule and it only goes til the end of April.


Most likely he will.


----------



## adamclark52

Heel To Face said:


> Has anyone seen any kind of info if Kenny Omega is coming state side for any of these war of the world shows. I tried to look at the New Japan upcoming schedule and it only goes til the end of April.


I hope he comes to the Toronto date because I got a front row ticket and this shirt to wear:










If you look up "stupid mark" in the dictionary you'll see the exact same picture.


----------



## SAMCRO

Anyone know the condition of TKO'Ryan? It looked like he fucked his shins up on that railing.


----------



## Corey

Heel To Face said:


> I just think if it was in Philly or Chicago or NY the fans there would have been louder and appreciated it more and known the history and felt like they were part of something truly awesome.
> 
> *I still dont understand why they choose to do the anniversary shows in vegas.* Other than it being a newer market and expanding to the west but I feel like a nice triple shot of shows or even tv tapings would be fine but not the anniversary shows.


Yeah completely agree on that. Never understood it. You'd think the Anniversary shows would be closer to where they first started like in Philly or something.



ShadowSucks92 said:


> One final comment, I really enjoyed the commentary on the show as well.


Yeah agreed on that, which surprised me. Colt was really strong on commentary with all the flashbacks to past matches and moments throughout the years of ROH. Something you would absolutely never see in WWE.



Heel To Face said:


> Has anyone seen any kind of info if Kenny Omega is coming state side for any of these war of the world shows. I tried to look at the New Japan upcoming schedule and it only goes til the end of April.


Last year he was only booked the Toronto show iirc, which ended up being a TV taping I believe. None of the rosters have been announced yet though.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Spoiler: Huge result from tonight's tapings



After losing a six man tag to The Addiction & Dalton Castle, Adam Cole attemped to fire The Young Bucks from Bullet Club. The Bucks retorted with saying The only BC leader is Kenny Omega.


----------



## Corey

^^ Yeah... I think he's on his way out.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Just at least give me Cole v. Omega before he goes :cry


----------



## Donnie

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Spoiler: Huge result from tonight's tapings
> 
> 
> 
> After losing a six man tag to The Addiction & Dalton Castle, Adam Cole attemped to fire The Young Bucks from Bullet Club. The Bucks retorted with saying The only BC leader is Kenny Omega.





Spoiler: thoughts on your spoiler



I hope/Assume this leads to Cole vs. Omega in ROH in one of the biggest dream matches I can think of. Kenny wins and Cole goes away to find what's NXT for him


----------



## Corey

Another big spoiler from tonight. This may or may not explain TK's situation as well.



Spoiler: this


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Oh yeah, Cole v. Omega is all but set in stone now. Where do we get it at though? I feel this HAS to main event a PPV.



Spoiler





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/840832035702824960


----------



## adamclark52

i for one am glad. this bullet club stuff in RoH has seemed too second rate/nWo b-team-ish

i heard there's a ppv at the end of the war of the worlds tour on May 12th, that seems like a good time and place to put a fork in it.


----------



## SAMCRO

I'm just glad Kazarian being in BC was just a swerve, cause for a minute i was thinking "Man they'll let anyone join nowadays wont they?".


----------



## Natecore

Adam Cole was the Ed Leslie of the Bullet Club. Some geek that never belonged but was friends with the top guy. Really hope the whole Bullet Club thing is over. It's stale and finished.

Now we're just a few short weeks from Adam Cole pissing off to E. He always belonged there instead of ROH. He'll be a moderate success there.

And haven't watched the PPV. Wasn't planning on it but the rave reviews means I gotta. ROH needed a buzz worthy show.


----------



## V-Trigger

Welp, there's your War of the Worlds main event.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Damn, I thought they were gonna draw this out longer like I fantasy booked but hey if Cole really is gonna fuck-off to :trips2 vanity project before the summer, I'll take it! :draper2


----------



## BornBad

Spoiler: tapings





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/840832035702824960


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Not sure if Cole is on his way out (wouldn't surprise me if he was, ROH aren't good at keeping talent and Cole has been on WWE's radar for some time) but he was never really gonna have a huge impact, from the get go it just didn't feel like he fitted in, I'm looking forward to Omega vs Cole, don't think it'll be the main event but it'll be a high profile match, that's for dam sure. As for Bullet Club, they're still over in the US (why, I have no idea), so splitting them up isn't a good idea for now, in NJPW, The Elite are carrying Bullet Club on their backs but even they can't help how hot Los Ingobernables de Japon and they have overtaken them so much, its laughable at this point.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

adamclark52 said:


> i for one am glad. this bullet club stuff in RoH has seemed too second rate/nWo b-team-ish
> 
> i heard there's a ppv at the end of the war of the worlds tour on May 12th, that seems like a good time and place to put a fork in it.


I think the Bullet Club as a whole is kind of played out at this point. The Bucks and Omega staying together fits, but I just don't see a need for everyone else they have at this point. It's gotten old. Other than the Bucks and Omega as I said


----------



## Corey

Oh shit guys. The Hardys and Bucks agreed at the tapings last night to make their SCOH match a Ladder Match! :mark:

Btw here's another super positive review on the Anniversary Show: http://www.voicesofwrestling.com/2017/03/11/roh-15th-anniversary-show-results-review/


----------



## Taroostyles

Are they ever gonna release a better way to see these shows streaming wise?

I'm interested in checking out the show but not for $35. I did the ringside member before but last I checked it's still only up to end of 2015.


----------



## Corey

Taroostyles said:


> Are they ever gonna release a better way to see these shows streaming wise?
> 
> I'm interested in checking out the show but not for $35. I did the ringside member before but last I checked it's still only up to end of 2015.


The ringside membership gets you 25% PPV when you order it through their website. So you could watch it live or whenever you wanted for $26.25. It won't be put up on the exclusive ringside VOD or whatever probably until next year.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Natecore said:


> Adam Cole was the Ed Leslie of the Bullet Club. Some geek that never belonged but was friends with the top guy. Really hope the whole Bullet Club thing is over. It's stale and finished.
> 
> Now we're just a few short weeks from Adam Cole pissing off to E. He always belonged there instead of ROH. He'll be a moderate success there.


Terrible & pathetic comparison. You're Cole hate never ceases to amaze me :lmao



ShadowSucks92 said:


> Not sure if Cole is on his way out (wouldn't surprise me if he was, ROH aren't good at keeping talent and Cole has been on WWE's radar for some time) but he was never really gonna have a huge impact, from the get go it just didn't feel like he fitted in, I'm looking forward to Omega vs Cole, don't think it'll be the main event but it'll be a high profile match, that's for dam sure. As for Bullet Club, they're still over in the US (why, I have no idea), so splitting them up isn't a good idea for now, in NJPW, The Elite are carrying Bullet Club on their backs but even they can't help how hot Los Ingobernables de Japon and they have overtaken them so much, its laughable at this point.


Him joining BC had a huge impact in America so I'm not really sure what you're getting at there. Took Cole to another level, even said himself that's the most buzz he ever had in his career. Pretty much dominated ROH up until now. And it absolutely should main event, it's quite possibly the biggest match outside of the E that has never happened.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Him joining BC had a huge impact in America so I'm not really sure what you're getting at there. Took Cole to another level, even said himself that's the most buzz he ever had in his career. Pretty much dominated ROH up until now. And it absolutely should main event, it's quite possibly the biggest match outside of the E that has never happened.


Here's the thing, the reason why am I saying it won't be the main event is because neither guys will be Champion, companies like ROH & NJPW always seem to put the World Title match on last the only exception I can think of, is the Ladder Match from ASE. If its built big enough then I'm sure it'll main event. Honestly, part of the problem is that I'm not a hardcore ROH fan and only really watch the PPVs which is why I'm failing to see the huge impact, if anything Bullet Club is still where they were in 2016, pretty much at the bottom, yeah they sell merch, but buzz wise, there's been very little. I still feel Bullet Club were way more over in 2015 and I feel Cole was on another level in 2014-2015. Most of this is just my opinion, but the last person to really make an impact for BC, was AJ Styles.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

ShadowSucks92 said:


> Here's the thing, the reason why am I saying it won't be the main event is because neither guys will be Champion, companies like ROH & NJPW always seem to put the World Title match on last the only exception I can think of, is the Ladder Match from ASE. If its built big enough then I'm sure it'll main event. Honestly, part of the problem is that I'm not a hardcore ROH fan and only really watch the PPVs which is why I'm failing to see the huge impact, if anything Bullet Club is still where they were in 2016, pretty much at the bottom, yeah they sell merch, but buzz wise, there's been very little. I still feel Bullet Club were way more over in 2015 and I feel Cole was on another level in 2014-2015. Most of this is just my opinion, but the last person to really make an impact for BC, was AJ Styles.


It all depends on what show they make it happen at. The next world title program seems to be CD v. Dalton Castle, hypothetically Cole v. Omega main events over that 10 times out of 10. Again it's the biggest match to do.

As for Cole, 2014 was absolutely his year. That was his rise to superstardom. 

2015 he did jacksh*t :lol he was injured the first half of the year, returned, teased a faceturn and then entered a solid feud with O'Reilly. His 2015 pales in comparision to what he did in 2016. 

In 2016, he set the wrestling world buzzing when he joined BC, entered what was ROH's best feud since Cole/Briscoe in his feud vs. Lethal again a feud that had the wrestling world talking, put on consistently great matches (got a list if you need see) and culminated the year by putting O'Reilly over on ROH's biggest show.

2014, 2016 & 2012 are Adam Cole's best years thus far into his career.


----------



## SAMCRO

Are they bringing back the old ROH title or was that just for that one time for Daniels celebration?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

SAMCRO said:


> Are they bringing back the old ROH title or was that just for that one time for Daniels celebration?


One time thing. Just a nice gesture by ROH.


----------



## SAMCRO

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> One time thing. Just a nice gesture by ROH.


Ah i see, that was such an awesome moment, i marked out when i saw him bring that title in the ring and give it to Daniels.


----------



## Corey

I'd love for Daniels to keep carrying around that title (or even both) as long as he's champion... which I don't expect to be too long.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Who does he drop it to is the question ? :hmm:

Matt Taven is the next challenger after Castle.


----------



## Corey

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Who does he drop it to is the question ? :hmm:
> 
> Matt Taven is the next challenger after Castle.


My money's on Lethal becoming a 2x champ.


----------



## SAMCRO

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Who does he drop it to is the question ? :hmm:
> 
> Matt Taven is the next challenger after Castle.


Yeah thats a very good question, if Cole leaves, ROH is gonna be lacking main event star power, cause i really don't see alot of options after Daniels. 

Personally i'd love to see Bobby Fish win the title.


----------



## DGenerationMC

If Cole is indeed leaving soon, this is how I see/hope ROH's hierarchy will pan out:

_- I really wanna like Taven but this Kingdom shit fpalm

- I see Fish taking Daniels' place as the wily veteran that can't win the big one

- If O'Reilly somehow comes back, he'll need a 2005-06 Danielson-like transformation to solidify himself as the company flagbearer I know he can be, especially with Cole gone and their feud been done to death while falling short of it's potential

- If Bennett comes back, I could see him and Taven being the two top heels respectively

- While I don't like the direction Adam Page has taken since splitting from BJ Whitmer (who he really reminds me of during the CZW War), I want him to be a top star as well as just a tough, non-nonsense bastard

- Scurll, Ospreay and Jay White being the nucleus of ROH re-establishing "foreign" talent as realistic threats to the World Title sounds good to me

- Cody can really work as the undisputed hated WWE-style "outsider" à la Matt Hardy from a few years ago

- If Lio Rush isn't snagged away, he'll be the young superstar to build around

- And of course, Dalton Castle running shit _


----------



## Bryan Jericho

I'd be up for another Jay Briscoe or Jay Lethal title run down the line. Or, and I doubt it happens but, I always enjoy Dalton Castle


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> My money's on Lethal becoming a 2x champ.


I see that too, which basically means ROH is back at step one where they were before Cole won it :lol



SAMCRO said:


> Yeah thats a very good question, if Cole leaves, ROH is gonna be lacking main event star power, cause i really don't see alot of options after Daniels.
> 
> Personally i'd love to see Bobby Fish win the title.


I could see Fish winning, they protected him in his loss against Cole but he did lose to Jay at 15th.


----------



## hgr423

It's time for me to say what has to be said: Adam Cole is not a very good wrestler.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

hgr423 said:


> It's time for me to say what has to be said: Adam Cole is not a very good wrestler.


Ooh... be prepared for an atomic-type backlash for that! :lol

I can't stand Cole myself. He's not a bad wrestler, I just hate watching him. He works just like the young bucks -- they get the shit beat out of them and then jump up and deliver a bunch of power moves like nothing ever happened. Which could work if he actually looked like a power-move wrestler. And it's not heel heat, it's go-away, Stephanie McMahon turn-the-channel heat. Just my opinion. I get that he has his legions of rabid fans and he's highly regarded in many corners of the business. I just don't like him.


----------



## The High King

Bullet Club the idea still has life in it, the problem is there was too many members who were inadequate, a spot of pruning to a tighter unit would actually help them and dumping Cole who is over rated and wont do much if he does end up on nxt means a decent storyline with Omega then thats the right way to go.
Get rid of page out of it too.


----------



## adamclark52

Is it bad that I don't want to see Taven win anything until he does something with that terrible hairstyle?

Like, that's brutal.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

hgr423 said:


> It's time for me to say what has to be said: Adam Cole is not a very good wrestler.


Based on ?



500 - Internal server error said:


> Ooh... be prepared for an atomic-type backlash for that! :lol
> 
> I can't stand Cole myself. He's not a bad wrestler, I just hate watching him. He works just like the young bucks -- they get the shit beat out of them and then jump up and deliver a bunch of power moves like nothing ever happened. Which could work if he actually looked like a power-move wrestler. And it's not heel heat, it's go-away, Stephanie McMahon turn-the-channel heat. Just my opinion. I get that he has his legions of rabid fans and he's highly regarded in many corners of the business. I just don't like him.


So you're sole reason for sh*tting on him is because you believe he no-sells and for when he does get heat it's somehow go-away heat? :hmm:


----------



## Bryan Jericho

adamclark52 said:


> Is it bad that I don't want to see Taven win anything until he does something with that terrible hairstyle?
> 
> Like, that's brutal.


I just don't like anything about Taven myself. Not sure why some are high on him


----------



## The High King

he must work cheap for ROH


----------



## Corey

Bryan Jericho said:


> I just don't like anything about Taven myself. Not sure why some are high on him


Tbf I don't think anyone is high on Matt Taven. I personally like the guy but he's not regarded very highly at all. At least he's doing his job in making people dislike him though. Buncha melvins.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I think Taven's cool, I thought he was fantastic on commentary while he was injured. He just doesn't have the it factor, he's got a cool rockstar-ish look but he isn't very good in the ring and struggles to connect.


----------



## hgr423

When ROH had a busier stage with Sydal, Strong, ACH, Cedric, Ciampa, and Elgin in the past couple of years, Taven failed to raise his game even though it appeared he had a ton of intrinsic talent from his prior tv title run when he was still green. With all those guys gone, he has another chance to prove he deserves the spotlight he's been given but he's quickly running out of time.


----------



## SAMCRO

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I see that too, which basically means ROH is back at step one where they were before Cole won it :lol
> 
> 
> 
> I could see Fish winning, they protected him in his loss against Cole but he did lose to Jay at 15th.


As much as i'm not of a fan of it, i see Lethal winning it back, but hopefully down the line Fish would be the one who takes it from Lethal after a long road of struggling to finally win the big one.


----------



## Donnie

ROH should put the belt on TRENT? because he's TRENT?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

SAMCRO said:


> As much as i'm not of a fan of it, i see Lethal winning it back, but hopefully down the line Fish would the one who takes it from Lethal after a long road of struggling to finally win the big one.


This CD title reign isn't looking good. You can tell this was a decision made just so what happened with O'Reilly doesn't happen again.

I don't think this reign will last long, I see him dropping it at BITW in June. It seems their building Lethal back up so that would be my pick at the moment, Fish is a great character the long struggle road is an option but I'd say if they do wanna put the strap on him have Fish be a heel that's when he's at his best tbh. 

One more option to win it soon could be Marty Scrull, he's been pretty impressive since debuting. He's over, hasn't lost yet I don't think and once he loses the TV title he could go straight for the world title.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

On another note, ROH really needs to overhaul their website. They really don't give a f*ck about it.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> So you're sole reason for sh*tting on him is because you believe he no-sells and for when he does get heat it's somehow go-away heat? :hmm:


No. I simply don't like the guy, that's just one of the reasons. Is that not ok with you? I could pen an entire chapter detailing all the reasons why, but who really cares. Why the fuck do you care? Are you offended that everybody doesn't idolize the star you've dedicated half a page of signature space to a shrine for? Do we all need to explicitly state every reason for who we do and don't like to your exacting satisfaction? Because we don't give a runny crap who you do and don't like or why and why not. At least I don't.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

500 - Internal server error said:


> No. I simply don't like the guy, that's just one of the reasons. Is that not ok with you? I could pen an entire chapter detailing all the reasons why, but who really cares. Why the fuck do you care? Are you offended that everybody doesn't idolize the star you've dedicated half a page of signature space to a shrine for? Do we all need to explicitly state every reason for who we do and don't like to your exacting satisfaction? Because we don't give a runny crap who you do and don't like or why and why not. At least I don't.


Someone got really offended that I just asked a question on his opinion :lol a pretty big portion of being on a forum. You could've ended it with your very first sentence.

Don't forget to tag me when discussing something about me either pal :becky2


----------



## Denny Crane

I'll predict Daniels drops it to a NJPW wrestler. I could see Goto, Shibata or Minoru win the title off of Daniels. If I had my choice it would be to give Alex Shelley a push.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Someone got really offended that I just asked a question on his opinion :lol a pretty big portion of being on a forum. You could've ended it with your very first sentence.
> 
> Don't forget to tag me when discussing something about me either pal :becky2


_Who's_ offended??? :lol

Yeah, sure. I'll try to keep that in mind. :heyman6


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Donnie said:


> ROH should put the belt on TRENT? because he's TRENT?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

500 - Internal server error said:


> _Who's_ offended??? :lol
> 
> Yeah, sure. I'll try to keep that in mind. :heyman6


Glad to hear it buddy :bayley2


----------



## DGenerationMC

Rainmaka! said:


>












*GREG FOR ROH CHAMP*


----------



## Corey

Denny Crane said:


> I'll predict Daniels drops it to a NJPW wrestler. I could see Goto, Shibata or Minoru win the title off of Daniels. If I had my choice it would be to give Alex Shelley a push.


Omega or bust. He and Daniels had a great match way back when in 2010.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Punisher Martinez face turn ? :hmm:


----------



## DGenerationMC

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Punisher Martinez face turn ? :hmm:


I'm still trying to decide whether to call him Punisher Martinez or Punishment Martinez :hmm:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

DGenerationMC said:


> I'm still trying to decide whether to call him Punisher Martinez or Punishment Martinez :hmm:


Both sound like a Street Fighter character :hmm:


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

DGenerationMC said:


> *GREG FOR ROH CHAMP*


----------



## DGenerationMC

Rainmaka! said:


>












Ladies and gentlemen, your Final Battle 2017 main event for the ROH World Championship.

*BOOK THAT SHIT*


----------



## Donnie

DGenerationMC said:


> *GREG FOR ROH CHAMP*












Best friends as World Champions for ROH and PWG :done


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

DGenerationMC said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, your Final Battle 2017 main event for the ROH World Championship.
> 
> *BOOK THAT SHIT*


That>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Adam Cole's 9th Championship run.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

I really liked The anniversary show. I felt every match delivered and for all the issues the company has this was a healthy reminder of what they can offer. Also it helped wash the taste of Fastlane out of my mouth.

I'm fine with Daniels winning the title it was a nice moment and lets be honest the ROH world title is a real conundrum. Put it on one of the hottest young stars in Indy wrestling and you might as well drive him to the performance centre yourself. Put it on someone WWE doesn't want, Lethal, Briscoe, Daniels and you might look low rent. Evolve solved that with Zack Sabre Jr. but there aren't many hot indy stars that can draw but aren't going to Orlando any time soon. Pentagon Jr?


----------



## The High King

I do not care who Daniels eventually drops it to as long as its not the dull Cole yet again.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Hangman's new shirt might've just topped Cole's as the best BC shirt imo


----------



## SAMCRO

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Hangman's new shirt might've just topped Cole's as the best BC shirt imo


That is a pretty bad ass shirt, its just i find Adam Page incredibly boring and imo he has no business being in Bullet Club.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

SAMCRO said:


> That is a pretty bad ass shirt, its just i find Adam Page incredibly boring and imo he has no business being in Bullet Club.


To each his own. I think Page really came into to his own after joining BC last year, he had a breakout performance against Jay Briscoe at Death Before Dishonor and I just think he works well as BC's most vicious and intense member.


----------



## SAMCRO

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> To each his own. I think Page really came into to his own after joining BC last year, he had a breakout performance against Jay Briscoe at Death Before Dishonor and I just think he works well as BC's most vicious and intense member.


He did have a great performance against Briscoe and he impressed me, but it seems like they've done nothing with him since then. If he talked on the mic more often and had more of a spotlight like the match against Briscoe, i'd be more of a fan of him. But right now he just hasn't been doing anything that gets me interested.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

SAMCRO said:


> He did have a great performance against Briscoe and he impressed me, but it seems like they've done nothing with him since then. If he talked on the mic more often and had more of a spotlight like the match against Briscoe i'd be more of a fan of him.


Oh I absolutely agree with that, when Cole won the belt at that same show I was 100% behind him winning the TV title so BC would've had all the gold but they refused to pull the trigger on him. Hopefully they'll push him once Cole is gone.


----------



## SAMCRO

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Oh I absolutely agree with that, when Cole won the belt at that same show I was 100% behind him winning the TV title so BC would've had all the gold but they refused to pull the trigger on him. Hopefully they'll push him once Cole is gone.


Yeah i wanted to like him back when he had that match against Briscoe, it was the first time i was starting to get behind Page, but then all his momentum just stopped and he became just a background sidekick with no big feud or anything going on. 

But yeah i could totally get behind him if they start putting more focus on him and allow him to do more. Its just him showing up in random tag matches making angry faces and not doing anything important has killed my interest in him.


----------



## Corey

*Manhattan Mayhem VI*​
*TV Title:* Marty Scurll (c) vs. Sonjay Dutt - **** 1/4*

Rock solid title match. This reminded me of the old days where they would just throw challengers at people and you know that the opponent wouldn't win but it still gave you a good match to watch. Dutt looked pretty good and got the crowd on his side after a rocky start. A couple sloppy sequences but no big deal. Good match.

Dragon Lee vs. Will Ospreay - **** 1/2*

I still think Dragon Lee has the worst ROH theme possibly ever. It's SO boring! :lol Anyway, this was exactly the match that it looks like on paper. Fun exhibition with some cool looking stuff. I was actually kinda letdown by the finish though. Ospreay goes on that HUGE spree and then gets beat with a powerbomb from a smaller opponent. Meh, wished it had gone longer.

*ROH Tag Team Titles:* The Young Bucks (c) vs. Jay White & Lio Rush - **** 3/4*

This was fucking GREAT. Color me shocked but I'd even say it was MOTN. No structure at all really but as an 11 minute sprint this did everything it needed to. Loved it.

*ROH Tag Team Titles:* The Young Bucks (c) vs. The Hardys - **** 1/2*

:woo :woo Yeah so this was definitely one of the best moments of the year. The ovation was DEAFENING when they appeared. Super fun match and moment. Definitely should be seen by any wrestling fan.

Jay Lethal & The Briscoes vs. Kazarian, Adam Page, & Cody Rhodes - **** 1/2*

Really good 6-man tag that got a lot of time. Good action all around and a nice little creative finish.

*ROH World Title:* Adam Cole (c) vs. Bobby Fish - **** 1/2*

I'm not gonna lie I was falling asleep by the end of this but I think I was able to still catch everything. :lol Fish made the match for me with his barrages of strikes and submissions. May have been a better story if he had just focused on one body part instead of all of them though. I don't think the crowd really thought he was gonna win either. Not the best finish in the world, but one that made sense considering how Cole had to fend off multiple submission attempts in any way possible. Strong ass show. Really enjoyed it despite not watching the other 3 matches.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Looks like we lost Lio too, he's working EVOLVE today or something.


----------



## DGenerationMC

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Looks like we lost Lio too, he's working EVOLVE today or something.


:fuckthis


----------



## The High King

ROH would improve if they lost Lio for good, along with the 2 Adams of Cole and Page,


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Looks like we lost Lio too, he's working EVOLVE today or something.


Eh no real loss.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The High King said:


> ROH would improve if they lost Lio for good, *along with the 2 Adams of Cole and Page*,


fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm This guy right here lmao.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm This guy right here lmao.


I might not be a huge fan of any of the guys but even I know that would be bad, Rush is a great wrestler who is constantly improving, Paige may not ever be a main event talent but he can be good in a tag team or as a TV title contender, and Cole, well outside of Lethal he's the best guy they have right now, losing talent is never good, and ROH have lost more than enough


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

ShadowSucks92 said:


> I might not be a huge fan of any of the guys but even I know that would be bad, Rush is a great wrestler who is constantly improving, Paige may not ever be a main event talent but he can be good in a tag team or as a TV title contender, and Cole, well outside of Lethal he's the best guy they have right now, losing talent is never good, and ROH have lost more than enough


Rush was definitely on the rise, Page when given time can defintely shine bright and he gets heat.

Then there's just a select 3 or 4 on this thread that periodically hate on Cole tbh and he's one of them :lmao


----------



## Hencheman_21

I am happy for Christopher Daniels but I was REALLY looking forward to Cole vs. Castle at Supercard. Daniels vs. Castle will still be good but still. 

Besides that I went to check Wiki to see if they added any matches to the 5 they already had and now it shows only 3. Those are the 3 I was most looking forward to minus the Cole part but still. What is up with that? ROH's website was not much help from what I could see. Does anyone know the full line up as it is right now?

Oh but in good news, I went to watch ROH on Saturday after work and Seinfeld was on. The reason that was good is the local network pushed ROH back from 11PM to 12AM meaning I can get home from work and watch the WHOLE episode. Woo woo :mark:


----------



## Corey

@Hencheman_21 Supercard of Honor looks like:

Hardys vs. Bucks of Youth LADDER MATCH for the Tag Titles

Some form of ROH Title match including Daniels and Castle. No idea if Cole will be added

The 6-man tag champions will defend against Silas, The Bruiser, and a mystery partner.

Cody vs. Lethal Bullrope match

Daniels was scheduled to face Kazarian, but that's out the door now so maybe Cole vs. Kazarian?

Nothing else has been announced to this point and they should probably get on that.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

@Corey Adam Cole v. Kenny Omega :jericho2

:lol:lol nah that's happening at WOTW


----------



## Hencheman_21

Corey said:


> @Hencheman_21 Supercard of Honor looks like:
> 
> Hardys vs. Bucks of Youth LADDER MATCH for the Tag Titles
> 
> Some form of ROH Title match including Daniels and Castle. No idea if Cole will be added
> 
> The 6-man tag champions will defend against Silas, The Bruiser, and a mystery partner.
> 
> Cody vs. Lethal Bullrope match
> 
> Daniels was scheduled to face Kazarian, but that's out the door now so maybe Cole vs. Kazarian?
> 
> Nothing else has been announced to this point and they should probably get on that.


Thanks :grin2:

Yea the Kingdom vs. Silas, Bruiser and mystery partner is one of the matches I saw earlier on Wiki that is gone now. Not sure why someone removed it. I think Daniels vs. Kaz was the other one. At least the 3 I was most excited for, Hardys/Bucks, World title with Castle and Cody/Lethal are still on. Hope nothing messes with those. Well beyond Daniels replacing Cole 

Either way, less than 3 weeks now :woo


----------



## DGenerationMC

I'm just gonna assume that Kaz is getting his TV Title shot at SCOH.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

ROH really hurt SCOH with the title change :lol

Cole/Kaz & Daniels/Castle don't sound nearly as appealing as Cole/Castle or Daniels/Kaz


----------



## Hencheman_21

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> ROH really hurt SCOH with the title change :lol
> 
> Cole/Kaz & Daniels/Castle don't sound nearly as appealing as Cole/Castle or Daniels/Kaz


Yep. Timing is everything and theirs is off. Heck they also ruined Hardys/Bucks of Youth somewhat due to the match at SCOH will not be their first match up in ROH. Oh will I will still mark out for the match >


----------



## Corey

DGenerationMC said:


> I'm just gonna assume that Kaz is getting his TV Title shot at SCOH.


That would make sense too. Good call.



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> ROH really hurt SCOH with the title change :lol
> 
> Cole/Kaz & Daniels/Castle don't sound nearly as appealing as Cole/Castle or Daniels/Kaz


Yeah true but I think the duo of Hardys/Bucks Ladder match and Cody/Lethal Bullrope should be enough to draw the excitement and sell tickets with the rest just falling into place. It would make the most sens and be the best looking match on paper to do Daniels/Castle/Cole for the title with Scurll/Kazarian.

Can't forget that we still have Dragon Lee, Volador, and Will Ospreay too. They'll probably just put those 3 together.


----------



## The High King

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm This guy right here lmao.


Put aside you mentally ill obsession for your hero who looks like a bobble doll with his skinny body that makes his lumpy head look huge and see him for what he is, a lightweight average wrestler.
Small, not that great in the ring and bit dull on the mic, him winning the title 3 times was a joke.

As for Page, he is boring and dull also.
And Lio might be good in the ring but seriously look at him, how can you take him serious when he is a midget


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The High King said:


> Put aside you mentally ill obsession for your hero who looks like a bobble doll with his skinny body that makes his lumpy head look huge and see him for what he is, a lightweight average wrestler.
> Small, not that great in the ring and bit dull on the mic, him winning the title 3 times was a joke.
> 
> As for Page, he is boring and dull also.
> And Lio might be good in the ring but seriously look at him, how can you take him serious when he is a midget


This whole post is just























Feel how you feel though fam lmao (Y)


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> This whole post is just
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel how you feel though fam lmao (Y)


This is the same HighKing who claims to be all about NJPW but thinks Okada is overrated and doesn't have a World subscription. :mj4


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Rainmaka! said:


> This is the same HighKing who claims to be all about NJPW but thinks Okada is overrated and doesn't have a World subscription. :mj4


:lmao:lmao:lmao holy sh*t that makes it funnier.


----------



## Donnie

Why is everyone attacking Marky? He's a good brother who supports his favourite and isn't an outright dickhead to other people. Leave him alone


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Donnie said:


> Why is everyone attacking Marky? He's a good brother who supports his favourite and isn't an outright dickhead to other people. Leave him alone



So they could shit on someone who likes someone who is getting a lot of exposure who isn't in WWE? 


Trust me, once Adam Cole comes to the 'E, everybody will be licking his ass.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Donnie said:


> Why is everyone attacking Marky? He's a good brother who supports his favourite and isn't an outright dickhead to other people. Leave him alone


Thanks bro (Y) ! I appreciate it, supporting favorites is frowned upon these days I guess :lol



Rainmaka! said:


> So they could shit on someone who likes someone who is getting a lot of exposure who isn't in WWE?
> 
> 
> Trust me, once Adam Cole comes to the 'E, everybody will be licking his ass.


:lol hit the nail on the head.


----------



## The High King

Rainmaka! said:


> This is the same HighKing who claims to be all about NJPW but thinks Okada is overrated and doesn't have a World subscription. :mj4



And Okada is a great wrestler and I never said he over rated, just not the god some people make him out to be, in fact I think Omega and Naito are better than Okada at present on in ring performances.

I know a stranger like me on the internet disliking your heroes must be difficult for ye to come to terms with.
The nerve of me to have my own opinion, how terrible is that, how will ye cope?
Cry to a mod cos I dont like your heroes.
As for your pathetic claim I can not be a fan of NJPW cos I dont subscribe to NJPW World, are you mentally stunted?
I watch everything I want via the live streams or download them later on torrents.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

The High King said:


> And Okada is a great wrestler and I never said he over rated, just not the god some people make him out to be, in fact I think Omega and Naito are better than Okada at present on in ring performances.
> 
> I know a stranger like me on the internet disliking your heroes must be difficult for ye to come to terms with.
> The nerve of me to have my own opinion, how terrible is that, how will ye cope?
> Cry to a mod cos I dont like your heroes.
> As for your pathetic claim I can not be a fan of NJPW cos I dont subscribe to NJPW World, are you mentally stunted?
> I watch everything I want via the live streams or download them later on torrents.


Ah so you're a freeloader, just like the crowd in the Impact Zone. Until you start paying for the product, your opinion=invalid. :mj


----------



## The High King

I am glad to have taught you something new today in that you can watch NJPW without needing NJPW World.
I like helping those who need it.

And if my opinion in invalid why are you upset with it?
I am going to let you in on a secret.There are other people out there that do not like Adam Cole, maybe others think Okada is not the god you make him out to be, and if you are going to be upset that easily I suggest you ask mommy to soundproof the basement so she wont have to listen to your cries when someone else hurts your feelings.
I will let you have the last word as precious little flowers like yourself feel that is very important.
Have a good night.


----------



## Hitman Hart

Rainmaka! said:


> So they could shit on someone who likes someone who is getting a lot of exposure who isn't in WWE?
> 
> 
> Trust me, once Adam Cole comes to the 'E, everybody will be licking his ass.


One of the most hilarious traditions on wrestling message boards.


----------



## El Dandy

Rainmaka! said:


> Until you start paying for the product, your opinion=invalid. :mj


At least he actually has an opinion

:toomanykobes

Don't know why he's jumping down Marky's throat, tho. Like who you like and dislike who you dislike. 

EDIT:

Also I do hope you're buying ROH Events and have never watched a stream, /wootube, downloaded from XWT etc. Would hate for you to be a freeloader who has an invalid opinion. Apparently investing time via watching matches and shows isn't a good way to form and articulate an opinion on a wrestler; turns out how much money one throws at a company is what validates an opinion.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The best story in wrestling right now







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842079207609925632


----------



## The High King

El Dandy said:


> At least he actually has an opinion
> 
> :toomanykobes
> 
> Don't know why he's jumping down Marky's throat, tho. Like who you like and dislike who you dislike.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Also I do hope you're buying ROH Events and have never watched a stream, /wootube, downloaded from XWT etc. Would hate for you to be a freeloader who has an invalid opinion. Apparently investing time via watching matches and shows isn't a good way to form and articulate an opinion on a wrestler; turns out how much money one throws at a company is what validates an opinion.


Yep, forget all the hours I have watched, the years I have done it, the time and effort I have put in, unless I stupidly pay for something I can get free anyway without paying my opinion is somehow invalid but at the same time valid enough for him to respond and complain about.


----------



## El Dandy

The High King said:


> Yep, forget all the hours I have watched, the years I have done it, the time and effort I have put in, unless I stupidly pay for something I can get free anyway without paying my opinion is somehow invalid but at the same time valid enough for him to respond and complain about.


At the same time, if someone can/wants to pay for something then obviously that's great, too. 

Only reason I ever bought a NJPW World sub was because of freeloading. Years ago had I not watched matches Bonski and guys like that illegally uploaded on Dailymotion or streamed on /woo, I would not have gone down the puro road, so to speak.

I just don't see the logic in how one's opinion is more valid than another based of the means in which they watch matches or shows. That shit is high horse on another whole level.


----------



## Even Flow

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> The best story in wrestling right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842079207609925632


I marked for Nick having the intro to Cole's New Japan theme as his ringtone for Cole.


----------



## BornBad

Adam Cole's Farewell Tour begin soon i guess... :mj2

Or maybe not ?


----------



## The High King

El Dandy said:


> At the same time, if someone can/wants to pay for something then obviously that's great, too.
> 
> Only reason I ever bought a NJPW World sub was because of freeloading. Years ago had I not watched matches Bonski and guys like that illegally uploaded on Dailymotion or streamed on /woo, I would not have gone down the puro road, so to speak.
> 
> I just don't see the logic in how one's opinion is more valid than another based of the means in which they watch matches or shows. That shit is high horse on another whole level.


Absolutely if for some reason my streams were not available or i could not get torrents then of course I would purchase NJPW World but when I have no problems getting what i need for free why pay?
If others want to pay good for them its their choice but this notion that because one pays more than another their opinion is somewhat more valued is tantamount to lunacy.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

BornBad said:


> Adam Cole's Farewell Tour begin soon i guess... :mj2
> 
> *Or maybe not ?*


Swerves the world and signs with New Japan :jericho2


----------



## BornBad

He still very young. If he wants to stick with NJPW or ROH for another year why not?


----------



## Even Flow

JR thinks he's signing with WWE


----------



## DGenerationMC

I don't see Cole leaving without doing a BC Wolfpac (Omega & Bucks) vs. BC Hollywood (Cole, Cody & Page) match.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

BornBad said:


> He still very young. If he wants to stick with NJPW or ROH for another year why not?


Injuries concern? That could be one reason.


----------



## The High King

I hope he goes to WWE
Don't want him stinking up NJPW


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Cole would be great in NJPW and he's gotten pretty over there.


----------



## Mordecay

Star ratings for the 15th Aniversary show

White/King **1/4
6 Man Mayhem ***
Fish/Lethal ****
Kingdom/Castle and the Boys ***
Scurll/Rush ****
Briscoes/Bully Ray vs War Machine/Davey Boy Smith Jr ***3/4
Young Bucks/RPG Vice/Hardys ****1/2
Cole/Daniels ***3/4


----------



## Corey

Wil No DQ brawl on TV this week. War Machine vs. Whitmer & Punishment Martinez. Martinez continues to impress. *** 1/4

Didn't watch anything else but there was 3 other matches and none looked appealing.


----------



## Corey

Oh no... just read that Bobby Fish's contract has expired or will do so in a couple weeks. He posted on Twitter that he's now accepting indy bookings. Looks like another one down...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> Oh no... just read that Bobby Fish's contract has expired or will do so in a couple weeks. He posted on Twitter that he's now accepting indy bookings. Looks like another one down...


I guess RedDragon really did ........ "Dance away"


----------



## RDEvans

Lio Rush is gone as well and Dalton Castle is likely leaving as well. Goddamn ROH get your shit together, you've lost a bunch of your guys in a year ( KOR, Roddy, Elgin, ACH, Cole, Nigel, Corino, Dijak)


----------



## DirectorsCut

Lio Rush in WWE would be very nice. I wonder if they'd pair him up with Patrick Clark they were on the indy's.


----------



## DGenerationMC

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I guess RedDragon really did ........ "Dance away"


_What ROH gave, they can't save
ReDragon had faith in their promises
Things they said, things they felt and now Delirious coping with the guilt
ROH gave Kyle and Bobby a reason to dance away_


----------



## adamclark52

I've been meaning to ask where Elgin is? I thought he was just "on loan" to NJPW?

Also, where was Rhett Titus at last Fridays pay per view?


----------



## El Dandy

So Fish, Lio, and maybe Cole and Castle are now leaving too?

ROH may have just had arguably their most successful year, but something is sour here. I wish certain dirt sheets wouldn't protect them as much as they do so more insight can be given. Imagine how fucked they would be if NJPW cancelled their partnership.



adamclark52 said:


> I've been meaning to ask where Elgin is? I thought he was just "on loan" to NJPW?


Signed a 2-year deal with NJPW last year iirc


----------



## captainzombie

El Dandy said:


> So Fish, Leo, and maybe Cole and Castle are now leaving too?
> 
> ROH may have just had arguably their most successful year, but something is sour here. I wish certain dirt sheets wouldn't protect them as much as they do so more insight can be given. Imagine how fucked they would be if NJPW cancelled their partnership.
> 
> 
> Signed a 2-year deal with NJPW last year iirc


It's crazy to think how much we complain about TNA/Impact being the worst run company that has more lives than a cat as to how much they have survived from going under. This isn't looking too good for ROH at all if they are losing more top stars. I didn't even realize that Elgin and Dijak were also gone. To think since last year, it has been NJPW that has been saving their shows by loaning out talent. Hopefully things turn around for ROH, and sometimes I wonder how things would be if they had owners that cared about making this a larger wrestling promotion than the syndication route where TV shows and PPV's half the time do not make any sense with their continuity of storylines.


----------



## adamclark52

I thought they were turning the page on talent exodus when the Hardys and Bully Ray came over.

And we're still not 100%that the Hardys aren't leaving in a few weeks.

Thank God the Briscoes aren't cosmetically pleasing.


----------



## El Dandy

captainzombie said:


> It's crazy to think how much we complain about TNA/Impact being the worst run company that has more lives than a cat as to how much they have survived from going under. This isn't looking too good for ROH at all if they are losing more top stars. I didn't even realize that Elgin and Dijak were also gone. To think since last year, it has been NJPW that has been saving their shows by loaning out talent. Hopefully things turn around for ROH, and sometimes I wonder how things would be if they had owners that cared about making this a larger wrestling promotion than the syndication route where TV shows and PPV's half the time do not make any sense with their continuity of storylines.


Like, I doubt there are any amusing stories attached to ROH's situation like there were for TNA's (getting evicted from HQ, moving into a warehouse, maybe being bought by Nazi's, etc) but something is awry. At this point it's just trying to piece together what's happening based on Twitter rumors and stuff like that.

EDIT: Dijak is gone too?! Fuck.


----------



## captainzombie

El Dandy said:


> Like, I doubt there are any amusing stories attached to ROH's situation like there were for TNA's (getting evicted from HQ, moving into a warehouse, maybe being bought by Nazi's, etc) but something is awry. At this point it's just trying to piece together what's happening based on Twitter rumors and stuff like that.
> 
> EDIT: Dijak is gone too?! Fuck.


LOL! Imagine if and when the day that Impact goes under, the book that gets released will be quite entertaining.

I think someone a few posts up said that Dijak was gone unless I misread his comment.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Dijak has been gone since last month. :mj2


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

This has @DGenerationMC written all over it


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Looks like they're trying to persuade Dalton Castle to stay. I like Castle, but like ACH, has really had that many memorable matches to warrant a DVD release?


----------



## DGenerationMC

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> This has @DGenerationMC written all over it


Well, I'm all caught up on PWG and haven't gotten an ROH DVD in a few years, so............................take my money 

In other news, has anyone else filled out their brackets?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842493754372243456
:mark: I got The Young Bucks making it to the finals :mark:

But I'm conflicted on the Joe/Dragon semi-finals on the other side of the bracket


----------



## Hencheman_21

El Dandy said:


> Like, I doubt there are any amusing stories attached to ROH's situation like there were for TNA's (*getting evicted from HQ*, moving into a warehouse, maybe being bought by Nazi's, etc) but something is awry. At this point it's just trying to piece together what's happening based on Twitter rumors and stuff like that.
> 
> EDIT: Dijak is gone too?! Fuck.


TNA/Impact has plenty bad to point out but let's keep it to the facts. They were not "evicted". Their lease was up and the building owners jacked the rent up a ton so they decided to move out, along with a few other businesses that were in that building.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Obvious coming from me but I wouldn't mind another Adam Cole DVD, recapping his comeback from injury and his road to becoming the first three time champ. Matches I'd put up there would be :

v. AJ Styles - War of the Worlds 2015

v. Shinsuke Nakamura - Aftershock 2015

v. Kyle O'Reilly - Final Battle 2015

v. KUSHIDA - 14th Anniversary Tapings 2016

v. ACH - Supercard of Honor night 1

v. Kyle O'Reilly - Supercard of Honor night 2

v. Lio Rush - Road to BITW 2016

w/ The Young Bucks v. Moose Machine - Best in the world 2016

v. Jay Lethal - Death Before Dishonor 2016

v. Jay Lethal v. Hiroshi Tanahashi v. Tetsuya Naito - Field of Honor 2016

v. Will Ospreay - Destruction in Hiroshima

v. Silas Young - Road to Final Battle 2016

v. Jay Lethal - Reach for the Sky Tour 2016

v. Kyle O'Reilly - Final Battle 2016

v. Kyle O'Reilly - Wrestlekingdom


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

What a meh looking world title match :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842858205583695872


----------



## Hencheman_21

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> What a meh looking world title match :lol
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842858205583695872


I have been working on retraining my brain so I say "Christopher Daniels....BABY"


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Hencheman_21 said:


> I have been working on retraining my brain so I say "Christopher Daniels....BABY"


It'll never feel the same :lol


----------



## Hencheman_21

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> It'll never feel the same :lol


Nope. That is why I am thinking of doing it more like "Christopher Daniels.....BABY?"


----------



## Bryan Jericho

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> What a meh looking world title match :lol
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842858205583695872


Still should be an amazing match


----------



## adamclark52

I like Dalton too but the only match of his that I'd say was DVD worthy is the Fight Without Honor against Silas.

Like, I was at the 9/17/16 show at that match WAS NOT DVD quality.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

My life is starting to complete


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843125158348955648


----------



## The High King

I am surprised ROH has any fans left at all bar the basic few hardcore fraction.
Another week where their weekly television show is stuff weeks out of date
I like the Hardys and plenty of others in ROH but I am done with that amatuer company and probably only watch the ppvs from now on anything else is simply a waster of time and effort.

At least TNA for all its flaws can manage to have a coherent tv weekly show


----------



## adamclark52

The should have just called the Dalton Castle DVD "Dalton Castle: 2016 Year-in-Review"


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Still not sure where or when it's gonna happen but it's gonna happen


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843236154719719424


----------



## Corey

The High King said:


> I am surprised ROH has any fans left at all bar the basic few hardcore fraction.
> Another week where their weekly television show is stuff weeks out of date
> I like the Hardys and plenty of others in ROH but I am done with that amatuer company and probably only watch the ppvs from now on anything else is simply a waster of time and effort.
> 
> At least TNA for all its flaws can manage to have a coherent tv weekly show


TNA tapes way more in advance than ROH does. The reason why it all appears coherent is because they don't run any live PPVs or do any touring whatsoever. They literally just tape television. 90% of their One Night Only PPVs are taped over a month in advance, which is why on Friday night they ran Drew Galloway vs. Matt Hardy and Lashley vs. Jeff Hardy.

People keep trying to dig up these big problems with ROH when this is exactly how they've been running for a few years now and they're doing just fine. Their business structure makes money and it works.


----------



## The High King

Corey said:


> TNA tapes way more in advance than ROH does. The reason why it all appears coherent is because they don't run any live PPVs or do any touring whatsoever. They literally just tape television. 90% of their One Night Only PPVs are taped over a month in advance, which is why on Friday night they ran Drew Galloway vs. Matt Hardy and Lashley vs. Jeff Hardy.
> 
> People keep trying to dig up these big problems with ROH when this is exactly how they've been running for a few years now and they're doing just fine. Their business structure makes money and it works.


If your product is portrayed as shit people will think its shit .
Its all about presentation and this is why ROH is in the same spot now as it was 10 years ago


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The High King said:


> If your product is portrayed as shit people will think its shit .
> *Its all about presentation and this is why ROH is in the same spot now as it was 10 years ago*


With 2014, 2015 & 2016 being their most overall successful years as a company


----------



## DGenerationMC

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Still not sure where or when it's gonna happen but it's gonna happen
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843236154719719424


Must be raining cats and dogs out there in Reseda, BAY-BAY!


----------



## The High King

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> With 2014, 2015 & 2016 being their most overall successful years as a don't
> 
> It dont mean their product is better,remember ten year back ROH was fresh and now look at where it sits when other promotions are as big if not bigger.
> 
> The WWE might be making more than ten years ago, dont mean the product is better


----------



## Corey

Really damn good match between Jay Briscoe and Jay White this week. Loved White's urgency out of the gate and then Briscoe having to get real mean and punish him because he felt disrespected. Idk if this was a sendoff for White but if it was, it definitely felt like it and it was a good one. He's not scheduled for SCOH according to their website.

Also a cool happening with Shane Taylor joining The Rebellion. Not sure if they're writing Titus off of TV or if he was legit injured but at least they've found something to do with Taylor now that Keith Lee is gone.

Gotta say, this set of tapings from Pittsburgh has gotta be one of the best all around ones they've had in a long time. Eventful stuff and really good matches all around:

Scurll vs. Dijak (*** 1/2+)
Briscoe vs. White (*** 1/2)
War Machine vs. Whitmer & Martinez No DQ (*** 1/4)
8-Man Tag (*** 3/4)


----------



## adamclark52

They should start announcing participants for the War of the Worlds shows within the next few weeks and I'm stoked already.

I'm also skipping another concert to watch that pay per view on the Friday (May 12th).


----------



## Even Flow

@MarkyWhipwreck Cole's had the surgery to remove the lump from his head.


----------



## TD Stinger

Even Flow said:


> @MarkyWhipwreck Cole's had the surgery to remove the lump from his head.


Eh, got to be aesthetically pleasing for his NXT debut right?

:kofi

I'll see myself out.


----------



## Heel To Face

adamclark52 said:


> They should start announcing participants for the War of the Worlds shows within the next few weeks and I'm stoked already.
> 
> I'm also skipping another concert to watch that pay per view on the Friday (May 12th).


I got 2nd row tickets for this show. Making the drive from Cleveland. I am praying Kenny Omega is on this show since I feel like it might be one of the few time I will be able to see him wrestle live. 

I looked at the new japan schedule on their website and they have shows past this date. There is a gap for all the war of the world shows so that is a good sign of all the big New Japan stars being on these shows.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Even Flow said:


> @MarkyWhipwreck Cole's had the surgery to remove the lump from his head.


Yeah I saw, the picture w/ Austin and him bandaged up is in my sig :lol


----------



## Even Flow

I didn't notice 

I heard Meltzer talk about it earlier, as he was meant to wrestle for PWG last night but couldn't.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Even Flow said:


> I didn't notice
> 
> I heard Meltzer talk about it earlier, as he was meant to wrestle for PWG last night but couldn't.


Yeah he was supposed to wrestle Sami Callihan one last time :cry

Hopefully he'll be able to wrestle ZSJ tomorrow.


----------



## Corey

@Hencheman_21 Jushin Liger and Yoshi-Hashi have been pulled from Supercard of Honor due to delays in U.S. Visa processing. The Guerrillas of Destiny will be their replacements and they've made this match official:

Bully Ray & The Briscoes vs. Hangman Page & The Guerrillas of Destiny



Spoiler: Explanation on a certain match



So Bully & The Briscoes won the 6-man tag team titles at the Vegas tapings, so I assume this will be a title match. It looks like the match with Silas, The Bruiser, and a mystery partner have been scrapped


----------



## Corey

Would much rather see this a 4-way instead of a tag match, but it should still be fun.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Cole's match gets announced tomorrow, I'm calling either inserted into the title match, Frankie or Marty.


And his match with ZSJ at Bulletproof today was turned into a triple threat with CD since Cole is healing.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

@Corey @DGenerationMC 

I called it ! The BayBay v. The Villain at SCOH !! :mark::mark:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844193730529841152


----------



## Corey

Damn... Cole is 100% on his way out and he's gonna put over everyone in the process.


----------



## adamclark52

no shit, i hope the War of the Worlds pay per view doesn't end with Omega, the Bucks and whoever else comes over for the Bullet Club throwing him into the back of a garbage truck.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

adamclark52 said:


> no shit, i hope the War of the Worlds pay per view doesn't end with Omega, the Bucks and whoever else comes over for the Bullet Club throwing him into the back of a garbage truck.


Omega will obvs go over Cole but I feel like they'll let Cole close the show cutting a sendoff promo or something, he has been the guy for ROH since 2013 he deserves that at least.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Badass


----------



## Wrestling is Life

I am happy to see Kenny King getting some solo shine. With all the negativity people have around the many talent departures I think there are a lot of potential stars that people are forgetting about that can be pulled from the tag team scene if need be. Kenny King has incredible potential, Caprice Coleman can talk and really go in the ring, both members of War Machine are solid (remember Hanson had a heck of a singles run while Rowe was injured) and both of the MCMG, especially Shelley could be solid upper midcard guys. Sure maybe none of them will be the face of the company, but there is ample talent available to hold up the top of the card while newer talent is developed.


----------



## Hencheman_21

Corey said:


> @Hencheman_21 Jushin Liger and Yoshi-Hashi have been pulled from Supercard of Honor due to delays in U.S. Visa processing. The Guerrillas of Destiny will be their replacements and they've made this match official:
> 
> Bully Ray & The Briscoes vs. Hangman Page & The Guerrillas of Destiny
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Explanation on a certain match
> 
> 
> 
> So Bully & The Briscoes won the 6-man tag team titles at the Vegas tapings, so I assume this will be a title match. It looks like the match with Silas, The Bruiser, and a mystery partner have been scrapped


Thanks for the info!!! I am torn. On one hand I am bummed I will not get to see Liger as I have never seen him live. On the other hand seeing GOD will be cool. And Ray and Bricoes will be a fun team. Oh well still gonna be a great card and guess I can not have EVERYTHING >


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Man I wish I could see this event live, if ROH continue to produce great cards and shows like this and the last couple of PPVs, I can easily get behind them again


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

@Corey Cole/Marty has gotta be the biggest TV Title match in years right?


----------



## famicommander

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> @Corey Cole/Marty has gotta be the biggest TV Title match in years right?


Not really. We pretty much know who's going to win because Cole is on the way out.

Plus, Lethal/Roddy.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

famicommander said:


> Not really. We pretty much know who's going to win because Cole is on the way out.
> 
> *Plus, Lethal/Roddy*.


That was also their 3rd match within a couple months. With a predictable outcome as well.

From an outcome perspective the match isn't that big but as far as a spectacle and a first time ever this match is pretty huge.


----------



## Corey

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> @Corey Cole/Marty has gotta be the biggest TV Title match in years right?





famicommander said:


> Not really. We pretty much know who's going to win because Cole is on the way out.
> 
> Plus, Lethal/Roddy.


Yeah the fact that Scurll is pretty much guaranteed to win kinda weighs it down but in terms of who's involved I could easily go with the argument saying this is the biggest since the Briscoe/Lethal unification. Lethal/Roddy was fine in terms of build but by that point Jay had already ran through everyone on the roster so it wasn't all that major. Somewhat expected.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Adam Cole v. Zack Sabre Jr v. Christopher Daniels was a pretty fun match *** 1/2


----------



## The High King

If true and the Hardys are gone by April 1st then I have zero reason to ever watch ROH again other than ppv's


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The High King said:


> If true and the Hardys are gone by April 1st then I have zero reason to ever watch ROH again other than ppv's


Then don't.


----------



## El Dandy

What do guys make of these WWE buyout rumors?


----------



## The High King

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Then don't.


Oh has spokesboy for all things ROH who gets offended personally got yet another bee in his bonnet?


----------



## Corey

El Dandy said:


> What do guys make of these WWE buyout rumors?


I hope to god it doesn't happen. :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The High King said:


> Oh has spokesboy for all things ROH who gets offended personally got yet another bee in his bonnet?


You come in this thread just to sh*t on ROH like give it a rest, do something better with your time on this forum.


----------



## The High King

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> You come in this thread just to sh*t on ROH like give it a rest, do something better with your time on this forum.


Are you even aware this is a discussion forum and if I feel the need to criticize ROH and its tv show which does more harm to their product than good , its lack of depth on genuine quality, and some of its over rated stars I will do so.
You are not a moderator to dictate to others.
I like certain individuals and teams in ROH but presently their tv shows are not worth the effort to watch.
I know your disturbing fascination and obsession with bumpy forehead the bobble doll and any criticism of him offends you deeply, but I think you need to stop acting like any comments on ROH is an attack on you personally.


----------



## The High King

Corey said:


> I hope to god it doesn't happen. :lol


no need to, anyone decent in ROH will eventually leave for the WWE.
Sad though as no one wants to see the WWE completely control all U.S. wrestling which is almost does


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The High King said:


> Are you even aware this is a discussion forum and if I feel the need to criticize ROH and its tv show which does more harm to their product than good , its lack of depth on genuine quality, and some of its over rated stars I will do so.
> You are not a moderator to dictate to others.
> I like certain individuals and teams in ROH but presently their tv shows are not worth the effort to watch.
> I know your disturbing fascination and obsession with bumpy forehead the bobble doll and any criticism of him offends you deeply, but I think you need to stop acting like any comments on ROH is an attack on you personally.


If you come in the thread just to sh*t on the product like you do, maybe it's time for you to do something better with yourself on this forum.

If TV show isn't worth watching then don't watch it and if you don't watch it then don't comment on it, simple as that :lmao no one made it seem like an attack on ROH was an attack on me, I gave you a simple solution to your constant complaining don't watch lmao.

I like how you brought up Adam Cole despite me not saying anything about him, your knack to bring up your dislike towards him at every mention towards me is more disturbing then anything :lol you might need to get a grip.

And the bump is gone by the way pal :becky2


----------



## Lariatoh!

I'm still :mark: out about the fact that after all this time Christopher Daniels is the ROH Champion!


----------



## Donnie

El Dandy said:


> What do guys make of these WWE buyout rumors?


I don't want it to happen :mj2 ROH can't die 

Problem is that given how many guys have left in the last 6 months and the constant rumours of backstage problems because Delirious is a complete and utter fuckhead. Sinclair might be thinking its not worth all the trouble to keep them in business if WWE is offering to buy it. 

Like I said, I hope it doesn't happen because the wrestling world needs ROH because its a place where wrestlers can become better, get more exposure and help keep ROH afloat. If that goes away I don't even want to think what that does to US wrestling :mj2


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

El Dandy said:


> What do guys make of these WWE buyout rumors?


As someone who has followed ROH since September 2003 with that Dog Collar Match between CM Punk and Raven, I am a little pissed I won't lie. But I'm holding out on a small glimmer of hope nothing will come of it.


----------



## adamclark52

El Dandy said:


> What do guys make of these WWE buyout rumors?


Since Disney buying Star Wars came out of left-field and was a done deal by time I heard about it I'm glad to get a chance to rage about something before it's official.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

El Dandy said:


> What do guys make of these WWE buyout rumors?


Hate it!!! I know ROH is just a company that exists now and that's it but still, it's better than not existing at all. It can't just die. :sasha3


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> And the bump is gone by the way pal :becky2


Wait Cole Jr. is gone. :regal

I'm gonna miss the little fella


----------



## The High King

the funny part is the roh fans who pride themselves on their independence and screamed fuck tna non stop recently will be crying when vince buys them out.
Its not like he actually wants this present version of roh but like when wcw closed he just wants the library to pad out his network.
As bad as roh is now with its awful tv shows, lack of depth since all its top stars are going to the wwe anyway I still hope its just a rumour and roh is not bought out but that is unlikely


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Final Card for SCOH.

ROH WORLD TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSHIP LADDER MATCH
ROH WORLD TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS THE HARDYS (JEFF & MATT HARDY) vs. THE YOUNG BUCKS (MATT & NICK JACKSON)

ROH WORLD TITLE MATCH
ROH WORLD CHAMPION CHRISTOPHER DANIELS vs. DALTON CASTLE

ROH WORLD TELEVISION CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH
ROH WORLD TELEVISION CHAMPION "THE VILLAIN" MARTY SCURLL vs. ADAM COLE

TEXAS BULLROPE MATCH
CODY vs. JAY LETHAL

THE BRISCOES (JAY & MARK) & BULLY RAY vs. HANGMAN PAGE & GUERRILLAS OF DESTINY (TAMA TONGA & TONGA ROA)

WILL OSPREAY & VOLADOR JR. vs. DRAGON LEE & JAY WHITE

"HEAVY METAL REBEL" FRANKIE KAZARIAN vs. PUNISHMENT MARTINEZ

THE KINGDOM (MATT TAVEN & VINNY MARSEGLIA) vs. BEER CITY BRUISER & "PRO WRESTLING'S LAST REAL MAN" SILAS YOUNG

Could be a great show, Cole/Marty has show stealer written all over it.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Now I really don't know what to watch

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845010090105192448


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Kyle O'Reilly is officially with EVOLVE.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Kyle O'Reilly is officially with EVOLVE.


Where are you seeing this?


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Wrestling is Life said:


> Where are you seeing this?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845050009724866560


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Good for O'Reilly! Any company would be lucky to have a guy like that on their roster.


----------



## Corey

Ah fuck... think I'll skip on giving them money this time since I'm gonna pay for Floslam for the weekend. Just stick with watching NXT Takeover live and the rest will fall in line after that.

Good news though, the price dropped.  Only $29.99.

The card itself looks solid but a bit unspectacular imo. Hardys/Bucks and Lethal/Cody should be tops along with Cole/Scurll (which unfortunately is predictable) but the rest is kinda meh. Daniels/Castle likely won't be anything special but I do like the 6-man match. Spotfest tag should be a spotfest 4 way imo.


----------



## Hencheman_21

Well a few drops from the card but overall I am excited and looking forward to it. Will not get to see Liger but Ospreay is a nice substitution for someone to knock off my list of "seen live". Sad that The Kingdom match went from 6 man to tag as I was looking forward to see who their opponents mystery partner was. I would like a match or two more but eight is fine. Now I just need to work out my work schedule so I do not have to work that day lol. Worse case I work the AM but damn I do not want to go to the show all tired.


----------



## adamclark52

My wife and I were thinking of taking the trip to New York to see Final Battle this year. Even though I'm from Toronto the prospect of taking a trip to a place that could have worse weather wasn't very appealing to me. So we've decided that we're going to try hit the Anniversary Show in Vegas next March instead.

Vegas in March should be nice. 

The question is is the Anniversary Show a Vegas thing now?


----------



## Corey

adamclark52 said:


> The question is is the Anniversary Show a Vegas thing now?


For some reason yeah it seems that way. 3 years in a row now when Vegas has nothing to do with the company's origins.


----------



## Donnie

BIG DAVE wrote this on the board 

Let me clear this up again. 

Satin's article is correct. 

Anything you hear publicly otherwise is as accurate as UFC was only selling 15% and TNA wasn't negotiating to sell the company when we reported the Toby Keith story.

Like those stories, this is not a story I'm going to be wrong on no matter how many people publicly say so. There is no telling if a deal will be made, but what they are negotiating is to get tapes and get rid of competition

:mj2 this might actually happen


----------



## DGenerationMC

Look, I'll take current and classic ROH content on The Network over Holy Foley re-runs (you know they're coming) anyday. 

If it happens, it happens, I guess.


----------



## Natecore

A ton of talent scheduled for SuperCard but no incredibly interesting matches. Volodor/Ospreay/White/Dragon easily will be the best match. Bucks/Hardyz a close second but the crowd might put it over the top. Hope all 4 men make it out alive.

Once again Beer City is absolutely misused. If I have to see him pinned by Taven or his tattooed clown partner I'll be one salty customer. Would have much preferred the mystery man 6-Man. Oh well.

Either way should be a good show and excited I'm going. Only 1 week to go! :mark:


----------



## Corey

For those that are unaware, Daniels had his first title defense earlier this week. I'll try and post the match in here whenever WCPW puts it up on Youtube.

*ROH World Title: *Christopher Daniels (c) vs. Adam Cole vs. Zack Sabre Jr. _(WCPW Bulletproof)_ **** 1/4

*I was REALLY happy to see the WCPW crowd give a nice ovation for Daniels as a surprise guy here. The match wasn't the most exciting thing in the world, but I kind of expected that because Daniels & Sabre aren't really the type of wrestlers who would make a 3-way fun with spots and shit. They did a good job of working around Cole's injury and still provided some solid excitement as an impromptu match.


----------



## The Nuke

Donnie said:


> BIG DAVE wrote this on the board
> 
> Let me clear this up again.
> 
> Satin's article is correct.
> 
> Anything you hear publicly otherwise is as accurate as UFC was only selling 15% and TNA wasn't negotiating to sell the company when we reported the Toby Keith story.
> 
> Like those stories, this is not a story I'm going to be wrong on no matter how many people publicly say so. There is no telling if a deal will be made, but what they are negotiating is to get tapes and get rid of competition
> 
> :mj2 this might actually happen


Well take into account that it also may never happen. Remember WWE approached ROH about this in August, long before WWE approached TNA about buying them out. It's March, and ROH is still owned by Sinclair.


----------



## Taroostyles

If you listen to the report he basically confirms it's all true but says he doesn't know if or when it will happen.

But yes the idea would be 2 fold, they get the tape library for the network and put their 2nd biggest competitor in the States out of business. 

Basically it all comes down to if Sinclair still wants to be in the wrestling business in the long run cause if they do wanna get out, Vince is by far gonna be the most interested buyer.


----------



## The High King

I am glad daniels got the strap but overall this ppv is looking pretty shit


----------



## famicommander

If Sinclair turned down 9 million from Flosports for the streaming rights, you've got to figure they have a decent valuation on ROH. It could just be that they're willing to listen to offers, but not necessarily trying to unload it. It's still profitable, though it's probably still peanuts to a media giant like Sinclair. And it's still cheap, low-risk content to air on their TV stations. If someone makes a really good offer they'll probably sell but if not, they're probably content to let ROH continue business as usual.


----------



## Hencheman_21

Donnie said:


> BIG DAVE wrote this on the board
> 
> Let me clear this up again.
> 
> Satin's article is correct.
> 
> Anything you hear publicly otherwise is as accurate as UFC was only selling 15% and TNA wasn't negotiating to sell the company when we reported the Toby Keith story.
> 
> Like those stories, this is not a story I'm going to be wrong on no matter how many people publicly say so. There is no telling if a deal will be made, but what they are negotiating is to get tapes and get rid of competition
> 
> :mj2 this might actually happen


Yep. And in related news I am negotiating with Natalie Portman to leave her husband and be with me. Granted I am sure the WWE/ROH talks are a bit further along than mine but I am guessing both negotiations will end up with the same amount of success. 

See it is easy to say something is happening when you do not go into to much detail but just use very general terms. That way if it happens you were right and if not well talks just broke down.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Why wouldn't ROH air Cole firing the bucks from BC at the end of this episode?


----------



## adamclark52

Our greatest hope for it remaining independent is that at least one person who is in-charge or the Ring of Honor business at Sinclair is actually a wrestling fan and it's not all just TV execs.


----------



## Corey

Top notch fucking episode this week! Loved every second of it and we only had two matches. Kinda shocking that Hardys/Briscoes didn't main event but man that was a damn good match. That nearfall off of Mark's flash rollup was CRAZY close (*** 3/4). Easy setup for Scurll vs. Kenny King for the TV Title in the coming weeks with that backstage promo. Main event 6-man was quality stuff too and a lot of fun (*** 1/2).

TV has been fantastic for this company all year. Two thumbs up for that.



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Why wouldn't ROH air Cole firing the bucks from BC at the end of this episode?


Not sure honestly unless they wanted to focus on SCOH build (which was smart) or they just didn't have enough time. I am kinda puzzled that they didn't get the 6-man title switch on this episode but Hardys/Briscoes was a necessity so I assume that's coming next week.

I liked that TV spot they put at the end of the episode for Supercard though. Easy way to build and hype.


----------



## BornBad

7:30... :hmm:


----------



## TD Stinger

BornBad said:


> 7:30... :hmm:


Lol. I'm not even the biggest Young Bucks fans but I always like these videos.

So, Omega vs. Cole at Global Wars or whatever they're calling it in May, right?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TD Stinger said:


> Lol. I'm not even the biggest Young Bucks fans but I always like these videos.
> 
> *So, Omega vs. Cole at Global Wars or whatever they're calling it in May, right?*


Yep, they're just calling it War of the Worlds this year and on May 12th I believe.

Cole v. Omega will easily be the best ROH match in years, I could see them each having one Buck ringside for them.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/846483673058807809
:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Corey

FINALLY a new attendance record! :mark:

Can't wait to see what it looks like on camera.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

HerNotThem said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/846483673058807809
> :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## hgr423

What was the old ROH attendance record?


----------



## Hencheman_21

Man I wish I could be there to see the attendance record set and this amazing match. Oh wait...I will be. :mark: :mark: > :mark: :mark:


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

hgr423 said:


> What was the old ROH attendance record?


I remember a show they did in 2008 did their highest attendance ever to that point but I'm sure there's a few Hammerstein shows that Rainmaka! has attended that surpassed them. :hmmm


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

hgr423 said:


> What was the old ROH attendance record?


A New Level in 2008 was their debut show on iPPV and that was their most attended ever until I believe Final Battle 2010 (still my favorite ROH event I've ever attended), which was then surpassed by Final Battle 2011. Those are the shows that have had record attendance to my knowledge but I can totally believe Supercard of Honor 2017 will have the biggest attendance for any show they've ever done.



HerNotThem said:


> I remember a show they did in 2008 did their highest attendance ever to that point but I'm sure there's a few Hammerstein shows that Rainmaka! has attended that surpassed them. :hmmm


See above.  :grin2:


----------



## Corey

Here's Daniels' 2nd title defense. It's not a very good match though tbh.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> Here's Daniels' 2nd title defense. *It's not a very good match though tbh.*


Were gonna have to possibly get use to that :lol Cole was cranking out great match after great match (2016 run was awesome) and while CD can be great he's 47 and those performances will be few and far between.


----------



## Corey

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Were gonna have to possibly get use to that :lol Cole was cranking out great match after great match (2016 run was awesome) and while CD can be great he's 47 and those performances will be few and far between.


Yeah they need to attach him to a big storyline in order for the match to be really good/great it seems. Daniels isn't much of an exhibition wrestler these days and they're not in a good spot right now in terms of having opponents set up for him. Idk how they'd get to it but I'd love to see him face off against Cody. I feel like they could have some damn good promos together. Omega too if he ever works more time in the states.

Btw if anyone forgot, the next challenger lined up after Castle is Matt Taven. :lol In all honesty though should be a fine challenger for a match at a TV taping.
Save​


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

I'm really excited for Bucks vs. Hardyz. In fact, it's my most anticipated show/match of the weekend.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> Yeah they need to attach him to a big storyline in order for the match to be really good/great it seems. Daniels isn't much of an exhibition wrestler these days and they're not in a good spot right now in terms of having opponents set up for him. Idk how they'd get to it but I'd love to see him face off against Cody. I feel like they could have some damn good promos together. Omega too if he ever works more time in the states.
> 
> Btw if anyone forgot, the next challenger lined up after Castle is Matt Taven. :lol In all honesty though should be a fine challenger for a match at a TV taping.
> Save​


I think the next big storyline has to be Marty v. CD, but who takes the TV Title off of Marty ? :hmmm


----------



## Corey

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I think the next big storyline has to be Marty v. CD, but who takes the TV Title off of Marty ? :hmmm


That does nothing for me tbh. Marty can be very hit or miss for me and I don't personally want to see him in the main event scene yet. 

Still think Castle should get the TV Title sometime though but at this fucking rate his contract is gonna expire too and he'll be out the door like everyone else. :$
Save​


----------



## DGenerationMC

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I think the next big storyline has to be Marty v. CD, but who takes the TV Title off of Marty ? :hmmm


Jesus, there's almost nobody left. I don't know, Kazarian does have that title shot in his backpocket. If not him, Jay White? Hangman Page? Maybe Dalton as a last resort, because I think he's past the TV Title at this point in my opinion.



Corey said:


> Still think Castle should get the TV Title sometime though but *at this fucking rate his contract is gonna expire too and he'll be out the door like everyone else*. :$


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Maybe Push Hangman as the BC's new USA leader after Cole loses to Omega ? :draper2


----------



## DGenerationMC

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Maybe Push Hangman as the BC's new USA leader after Cole loses to Omega ? :draper2












_**ahem**_


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Employing Page, let alone using him will make think less of the product.


DGenerationMC said:


> _**ahem**_


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

DGenerationMC said:


> _**ahem**_


Touche :lol


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847790718106173440


----------



## Corey

I've decided that this year's NXT Takeover doesn't look good enough to miss Supercard. Paying the $29.99 and tuning in tomorrow. (Y)


----------



## Hencheman_21

Corey said:


> I've decided that this year's NXT Takeover doesn't look good enough to miss Supercard. Paying the $29.99 and tuning in tomorrow. (Y)


Tell you what, if the ladder match does not live up to the potential and seems tame I will do a run in and just superkick everybody, climb the ladder and claim the titles in the name of WF


----------



## famicommander

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I think the next big storyline has to be Marty v. CD, but who takes the TV Title off of Marty ? :hmmm


Possible TV title contenders:
Frankie Kazarian
Kenny King
Mark Briscoe
Jay White
Dragon Lee
Silas Young
Dalton Castle
Punishment Martinez
Matt Taven
Cody Rhodes

I'd be happy with any of them.


----------



## adamclark52

Corey said:


> I've decided that this year's NXT Takeover doesn't look good enough to miss Supercard. Paying the $29.99 and tuning in tomorrow. (Y)


I'm kinda peeved that I have a concert to go to again tomorrow night. I'm going with a friend and it's a small promoter who I really want to support. If not I'd be figuring out how to get iPPVs on my TV.

First world problems man, I tells ya.


----------



## Corey

We're live form Lakeland for Supercard! Can't wait to hear the attendance number.

Cole vs. Scurll is the opener!?!?! @MarkyWhipwreck


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable




----------



## adamclark52

I heard a rumour that the Hardy's have signed with Ring of Honor through August? 

I guess we'll know for sure in like an hour once the match against the Bucks is over


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Man this match is freaking great, to no ones surprise


----------



## TD Stinger

adamclark52 said:


> I heard a rumour that the Hardy's have signed with Ring of Honor through August?
> 
> I guess we'll know for sure in like an hour once the match against the Bucks is over


Jeff said himself they've signed through the Summer. I guess we'll find out soon enough whether it's true or just a smokescreen.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Cole really f*cked up that tombstone spot fpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

IF Jeff's statement is true, they could still very well drop the belts back to The Bucks.


----------



## Corey

That was a hell of a lot of fun until the last 2 or 3 minutes. Idk why this company keeps booking so much overkill in these TV Title matches. *** 1/2 though. Crowd loved it.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Pretty damn good opener. ***1/4


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

You can't rewind this iPPV ? I legit only caught the last 6 mintues of Cole/Marty because I thought it started at 7:30


----------



## Corey

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> You can't rewind this iPPV ? I legit only caught the last 6 mintues of Cole/Marty because I thought it started at 7:30


C'mon Marky! Know your stuff! :lol

Nah you can't rewind it though.


----------



## Corey

Holy hell that was awesome! 8 minutes of pure workrate with no wasted time. Best way to keep the crowd into it. *** 1/4


----------



## Corey

Oh so NOW the 6-man tag titles are on the line? 

Love that Bully Ray promo.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Great Bully Ray promo.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

I thought the belts weren't on the line?


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Ugh, Texas Bullrope Match? Hate those.




AND IT'S ORLANDO.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I think ROH is starting to do blood in matches a little too much :lol


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

ROH going back to their roots with the amount of blood.



:mj4


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

#2Bloody4Me


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Good match *** 1/2


----------



## richyque

That match ended too fast. Good none the less.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Damn good match!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Really good match! ***1/2


----------



## Corey

That Bullrope match felt really long but no real complaints. Good blowoff to the feud. Hope Cody didn't break his nose on that snap injection. *** 1/2


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

I'm enjoying this more than I should.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Disappointed I didn't get to see Cole/Marty in full. Heard positive reviews on it surprisingly since the finish was sloppy.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Don't die Cheeseburger!


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Disappointed I didn't get to see Cole/Marty in full. Heard positive reviews on it surprisingly since the finish was sloppy.


It really good but they kind of went overboard near the end. Crowd was flames for it though.


----------



## Hencheman_21

Fun show so far. Intermission right now so showing the opening matches that were recorded. Only 3 matches left I think. 6 man and bullrope are my fave so far


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

I love Cheeseburger so much. :x


----------



## richyque

why an intermission?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

What's the Fish doing here?


----------



## Corey

Not sure why this intermission has gone over 30 minutes but I'm cool with it becaise it gives me time to watch Takeover in between. Hero and Roddy both in the opener. (Y)


----------



## richyque

ROH>>>>>>>>>>>>>>NXT any day of the week for me. Great ppv so far.


----------



## Corey

.... why is this happening right now?


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

What is happening?


----------



## Corey

I have no idea what the point of that Fish & Silas segment was. None whatsoever. :lol


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

OF COURSE this match had to be at the same time as the DIY match on NXT.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Holy fuck Ospreay!


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Ospreay is trying to die.


----------



## Corey

Holy fuck the level of danger in that match was way too high. :lol White couldn't keep up and almost killed Volador at the end! MOTN thus far. ****


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

HOLY FUCK


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

BTW, I meant "HOLY FUCK" at that match and the match currently happening on NXT.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Awesome fucking match. ****1/4


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Dalton :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*** 3/4 for the tag, MOTN from what I've seen.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

MY BOY DALTON kada


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Finally an ROH show without Adam Cole in the main event. Bless kada


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

I would absolutely LOVE a Castle win tonight.


----------



## Corey

Hey motherfuckers! There's my Daniels/Cody program.

YOU'RE WELCOME

Didn't really get into that match with Castle though.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

MAIN EVENT :mark: :mark:


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

YOUNG BUCKS
:clap

YOUNG BUCKS
:clap


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

DOUBLE TWIST OF FATE


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

DELETE OBSOLETE


----------



## richyque

That was a hell of a spot by the bucks


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

:hogan It doesn't have the same feel whenever Kelly says "SUPERKIIIIICK!"


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

DEAD


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Well that looked like it hurt.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

RIP MATT JACKSON


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

This won't top their 3 way w/ RPG at the 15th Anni, still good though.


----------



## Corey

This is 100% living up to the hype.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Everybody gets a table!


----------



## DGenerationMC

Looks like we're picking up where we left off at All Star Extravaganza.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

This match rules!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

**** 1/4


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Matt Jackson :flair


----------



## Corey

That was on the same level as the Vegas Street Fight, it just didn't have that same shock factor. Nothing short of a war though. Amazing **** 1/4


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I'll post my final ratings once I see Cole/Marty in it's entirety, great show though.


----------



## Hitman Hart

Pretty good PPV. Nice moment at the end between the Hardys and the Bucks.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Incredible match! Definitely lived up to the hype and then some. 



So see you Hardys tomorrow?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

****1/4 Insane match. About the same as the Anniversary match. Great show.


----------



## Corey

Little disappointed we didn't get an official attendance number, but that was a another great PPV from this company. Very happy withe their in-ring product this year. My only complaint is that they need to start getting more creative with how matches play out. Too often they simply rely on kicking out of a finisher to make things feel "big". We saw it several times tonight.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

The Hardyz have declared themselves "obsolete." There's only one destination for them now.......


----------



## DGenerationMC

HerNotThem said:


> The Hardyz have declared themselves "obsolete." There's only one destination for them now.......


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

DGenerationMC said:


>


:evilmatt :evilmatt :evilmatt :evilmatt :evilmatt :evilmatt :evilmatt


----------



## Hencheman_21

The Hardys did not declare themselves obsolete. They CLASSIFIED themselves obsolete lol. Now onto the Down of Smack. That or court lol. 

Awesome show. So glad WM was in Orlando this year so I got this card in my backyard. It was so amazing. That main event :mark:


----------



## Corey

Hencheman_21 said:


> The Hardys did not declare themselves obsolete. They CLASSIFIED themselves obsolete lol. Now onto the Down of Smack. That or court lol.
> 
> Awesome show. So glad WM was in Orlando this year so I got this card in my backyard. It was so amazing. That main event :mark:


BRUH what's your best guess on an attendance number? Jenkins Arena says it has a capacity of 8,000 and I wouldn't go that high but 4-5,000 seems definitely reasonable, if not more.
Save​


----------



## Hencheman_21

Yea I think 4-5K sounds right. I went to a spring training game last Sunday and their attendance was a tad over 8K and there was not that many people tonight. They had a good crowd upstairs but did not seem too full. I know about a week or so ago they still had tickets to sell so pretty sure it was not sold out. Funny thing is I was in the 2nd row, main floor and the seat next to me was empty the whole show. So not sure if it just did not get sold or someone did not show. 

Oh a funny note, when Kaz came out for his match he was on the stage and tossed his gum and it flew over people a couple seats to my right and hit a guy in the first row in the back of the head as he was leaning over doing something. I do not think he even knew.


----------



## DGenerationMC

While I was disappointed Dalton didn't get the belt tonight, if things are going the way I think they're going (Cody beating Daniels, setting up for Castle chasing him for the title), my interest is piqued.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

_Adam Cole in a Q&A before SCOH tonight :_



> "Kenny's upset because Kenny's jealous of the relationship I have with the Young Bucks, Kenny wishes he could be as tight with the Young Bucks as I am, so obviously Kenny was a little flustered by that. But yeah, once Kenny Omega gets his head out of his ass everything will be fine."


:mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> _Adam Cole in a Q&A before SCOH tonight :_
> 
> 
> 
> :mark::mark::mark::mark:


OH HELL NO


----------



## Corey

@MarkyWhipwreck they aired Cole "firing" the Young Bucks at the beginnign of this week's episode, saying that it happened after last week's show off the air. Nice to way to start the episode off with a bang but that's pretty much where it peaked. Scurll/King for the TV Title was solid but nothing special.

They have another taping in 5 days and the only thing announced is Scurll vs. Kazarian...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> @MarkyWhipwreck they aired Cole "firing" the Young Bucks at the beginnign of this week's episode, saying that it happened after last week's show off the air. Nice to way to start the episode off with a bang but that's pretty much where it peaked. Scurll/King for the TV Title was solid but nothing special.
> 
> They have another taping in 5 days and the only thing announced is Scurll vs. Kazarian...


Yeah, I heard. Hopefully we'll get some Cole/Omega development at the taping.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## december_blue

Taeler Hendrix gone now too.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849331395545767940


----------



## Natecore

SuperCard was such an awesome live show. 3 matches stood out above the rest:

1) Briscoes/Bully vs GOD/Page: these motherfuckers came to hit and hit hard. This match wasn't for the weak. A match this hard hitting doesn't happen on American soil often. Not sure we'll see a stiffer match all year. So great. Seeing GOD upclose and personal you can easily see how great these guys are and still getting better.

2) Foreigners tag of Volodor/Dragon Lee/Osprey/White: Don't even remember the pairings and it doesn't matter. Watching these men fly around was what's important. A Pure exhibition/showcase prowrestling match and I loved it. White clearly a step behind the other three while the rest are easily in the upper talent echelon worldwide.

3) Bucks vs Hardyz: what else can be said? This match was pure magic and jaw dropping spectacle. I'll never forget it. I still wish I was chanting too sweet, delete, suck it, young bucks, obsolete and elite. So much fun and why I go to prowrestling shows.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

december_blue said:


> Taeler Hendrix gone now too.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849331395545767940


:fuckthis


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

There was nothing for Taeler to do once Lethal turned face. 

And WOH doesn't even have a title.


----------



## adamclark52

I could live with Strong, McGuinness, Moose and all the other guys who left leaving. I was prepared to live with life without Cole. I could move past the possible WWE purchase.

But a life without Taelers breasts isn't a life worth living.


----------



## Saintpat

adamclark52 said:


> I could live with Strong, McGuinness, Moose and all the other guys who left leaving. I was prepared to live with life without Cole. I could move past the possible WWE purchase.
> 
> But a life without Taelers breasts isn't a life worth living.


Chatted with her briefly at WrestleCon. I maintained eye discipline far beyond my own expectations.


----------



## Hencheman_21

Natecore said:


> SuperCard was such an awesome live show. 3 matches stood out above the rest:
> 
> 1) Briscoes/Bully vs GOD/Page: these motherfuckers came to hit and hit hard. This match wasn't for the weak. A match this hard hitting doesn't happen on American soil often. Not sure we'll see a stiffer match all year. So great. Seeing GOD upclose and personal you can easily see how great these guys are and still getting better.
> 
> 2) Foreigners tag of Volodor/Dragon Lee/Osprey/White: Don't even remember the pairings and it doesn't matter. Watching these men fly around was what's important. A Pure exhibition/showcase prowrestling match and I loved it. White clearly a step behind the other three while the rest are easily in the upper talent echelon worldwide.
> 
> 3) Bucks vs Hardyz: what else can be said? This match was pure magic and jaw dropping spectacle. I'll never forget it. I still wish I was chanting too sweet, delete, suck it, young bucks, obsolete and elite. So much fun and why I go to prowrestling shows.


Where were you sitting? I was in 2nd row to the right of the ramp while looking at the entrance near the end of my row.


----------



## Hencheman_21

Hmm Taeler Hendrix liked a Brandi Rhodes tweet about how will be the new #1 contender to KO title in Impact. Could be she is just friends with Brandi but...


----------



## Natecore

Hencheman_21 said:


> Where were you sitting? I was in 2nd row to the right of the ramp while looking at the entrance near the end of my row.


If you're a wrestler walking to the ring I was left of the ramp on the first row not on the floor About 7 rows from the ring. Loved my seat as I'm usually just a General Admission back of the row kind of guy. I've been to 15 ROH shows and it was fantastic being part of the largest crowd in ROH history.


----------



## Corey

Jonathan Gresham has signed a full time contract with ROH.

Meh


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

ROH filling the void of Lio Rush I guess, they're not gonna do sh*t with him tho. Wouldn't mind seeing him v. Cole at one of these upcoming events though.


----------



## Hencheman_21

Natecore said:


> If you're a wrestler walking to the ring I was left of the ramp on the first row not on the floor About 7 rows from the ring. Loved my seat as I'm usually just a General Admission back of the row kind of guy. I've been to 15 ROH shows and it was fantastic being part of the largest crowd in ROH history.


Then you were probably not to far from me. When Cody rode his bike to the ring he was to my left as I was sitting. If I get what you are saying he would have been more to your right. 

Yes it was. I am just miffed I did not realize, which I should have, that they would have concessions more than just snacks. When I went to the show in October they only had snacks. Not really a problem of course cause the show was so epic.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Gresham has the potential to be the next Bryan Danielson, or at least the next Zack Sabre Jr. He may not have the charisma of Danielson, but people always used to say Danielson didn't have charisma either and look how he turned out. If you want to see how good Gresham can be check out his recent work in Beyond Wrestling including his trilogy of matches against Sabre.


----------



## Corey

With literally one day to spare, we've finally got matches set for tomorrow's TV tapings. Top two are both title matches and they're also doing the finals of the Top Prospect Tournament (which is Josh Woods vs. either Curt Stallion or John Skyler). I'm not really sure where Kenny King is for that 6-man match.



































Save​


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Corey said:


> With literally one day to spare, we've finally got matches set for tomorrow's TV tapings. Top two are both title matches and they're also doing the finals of the Top Prospect Tournament (which is Josh Woods vs. either Curt Stallion or John Skyler). I'm not really sure where Kenny King is for that 6-man match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Save​


It seems Kenny King is currently mostly working singles, which I think is a great move. Shane Taylor is a good fit for The Rebellion, and keeping King with them but sort of separate allows him to shine a bit brighter. Plus a TV title reign down the line with The Rebellion backing him up could be great.


----------



## Corey

Wrestling is Life said:


> It seems Kenny King is currently mostly working singles, which I think is a great move. Shane Taylor is a good fit for The Rebellion, and keeping King with them but sort of separate allows him to shine a bit brighter. Plus a TV title reign down the line with The Rebellion backing him up could be great.


Oh yeah I agree I'd just rather see King wrestling over Caprice Coleman. He's better suited as the manager.


----------



## JafarMustDie

About to watch Supercard of Honor. Hype!


----------



## adamclark52

Corey said:


> Oh yeah I agree I'd just rather see King wrestling over Caprice Coleman. He's better suited as the manager.


Caprice has always done something during a match to pop me. He's becoming one of "my guys". 

But Kenny was with him at the Anniversary show while Rhett was M.I.A. that night.

It is odd.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Spoiler: Charm City Excellence



* Dark Matche: Joey Diesel Daddiego defeated J-Roc via pinfall after a Death Valley Driver.

* Bobby Cruz welcomes the crowd and introduces Christopher Daniels to start the show. He begins by recapping his victory over Castle as Supercard of Honor. He then spoke about facing off against Matt Taven in Detroit. Daniels then said that he will face the winner of a fourway between Adam Page, Jay White, Jay Lethal and Silas Young. He then addressed Cody blindsiding him at Supercard and Cody promptly came out.

* Cody came out and called Daniels out on not being involved in the match. Daniels implied it isn’t up to him and Cody mocked him for not making the call himself.

* Shane Taylor defeated Lio Rush via pinfall with a Sirius choke bomb after a distraction from Caprice Coleman. MCMG came down for the save but were attacked by Taylor and Coleman for their efforts. Taylor crushed Sabin with a splash from the second rope before leaving the ring.

* Top Prospect Tournament Finals – John Skyler vs Josh Woods: Woods won via anklelock submission. After the match David Starr attacked Woods and introduced himself to the audience with his numerous monikers.

* Television Main Event – ROH World Television Championship Match: Marty Scurll defeated Kazarian via pinfall after interference from Adam Page. As Paul Turner tried to take An umbrella from Kaz Scurll grabbed a handful of powder and tossed it at Kaz who ducked it. While Turner was blinded Kaz had Scurll pinned. Page came out and hit Kaz with a chair, allowing Scurll to get the roll. Up. As Scurll floated, Matt Sydal’s music hit and he chased Scurll to the back.

* WOH Wednesday Match: Faye Jackson vs Deonna Purrazo vs. Jenny Rose vs. Mandy Leon: Purrazo won via submission after locking in the fujiarwa arm bar on Faye Jackson.

* Second Episode:
* Coast to Coast( Leon St. Giovanni & Shaeem Ali) vs. The Kingdom (Matt Taven & Vinny Marseglia) – The Kingdom won via pinfall after Taven hit the Angels’ wings on Shaheem Ali, sending a message to Christopher Daniels.

* The Young Bucks came out and spoke about regaining their titles and how their issues with Cole have been settled. Matt then issued an open challenge to any team in the back. Mike Mondo and Kenny Dykstra (the Spirit Squad) came out to answer the challenge and said they didn’t want to wait until next week.

* Matt Sydal defeated Flip Gordon via pinfall after hitting Air Borne. Scurll snuck in and tried to lock the chicken wing on but Sydal was able to shake him off before intimating the title would be his soon.

* Adam Cole came out for an interview with Ian Riccaboni. During this story time with Adam Cole (Bay Bay) Cole said that everything is well with Bullet Club and that next week they will be taking on Castle and Daniels the following week.

* Tornado Rules 4 Corners Match: Winner becomes number one contender – Silas Young vs. Jay White Vs. Adam Page vs. Jay Lethal: Lethal won via pinfall after a Lethal Injection on Silas Young.

* Women of Honor match: Karen Q defeated Kelly Klein via count out when Deonna Purrazzo distracted her on the outside.

* Third Episode:
* The Young Bucks defeated The Spirit Squad via pinfall when Matt pinned Mikey after a 5 Star Meltzer Driver.

* Punishment Martinez defeated The Beer City Bruiser via pinfall after hitting a sit out chokeslam.

* Adam Cole & Cody defeated Dalton Castle & Christopher Daniels via pinfall after Cody hit Cross Rhodes on Daniels. Cole had left Cody after Rhodes accidentally hit Cole with a disaster kick but returned to hit a Last Shot in Daniels. The Bucks came out afterwards and all seemed well with the group. Lethal came down to ring and the and Daniels had words until Cody blindsided them. Lethal recovered and took out both Cody and Daniels with a Lethal Injection.

* Fourth Episode:
* Search & Destroy (Chris Sabin & Jonathan Gresham) w/ Alex Shelley defeated Cheeseburger & Will Ferrara w/Joey Daddiego via submission when Gresham locked an octopus on Cheeseburger. During the match Cheeseburger inadvertently hit Ferrara with a Shotei and he wakes off after the loss.

* Silas Young defeated Bobby Fish via pinfall after he used his knee brace to bash Fish in the head while Bruiser distracted Todd Sinclair.

* ROH 6-Man Tag Team Championship: Bully Ray & The Briscoes defeated The Rebellion (Caprice Coleman, Shane Taylor Rhett Titus)



Maybe this means Cole is going to New Japan, I just don't see any way he stays in ROH.


----------



## Corey

(Y) for the amount of completely different names they used on these tapings. Glad to see that _______ is back and that ________ debuted. He should be a nice addition to the roster.Save​


----------



## adamclark52

I'm by no means a professional writer, and I've only been watching RoH for a little over a year, but would you guys be interested in reading my reviews of the RoH DVDs I've been collecting if I started posted them here in this thread?

I know there's a thread for indy DVDs on this forum somewhere but they'd just get absorbed and forgotten quicker in that.


----------



## Corey

adamclark52 said:


> I'm by no means a professional writer, and I've only been watching RoH for a little over a year, but would you guys be interested in reading my reviews of the RoH DVDs I've been collecting if I started posted them here in this thread?
> 
> I know there's a thread for indy DVDs on this forum somewhere but they'd just get absorbed and forgotten quicker in that.


Absolutely, go for it.

But, if you do post them in the Indy DVD Thread and you use star ratings, Platt will post them in the Official Star Ratings Thread (http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/1017249-official-dvd-star-ratings-thread.html) and the review will be indexed for everyone to see. It's pretty cool actually.


----------



## adamclark52

Corey said:


> Absolutely, go for it.
> 
> But, if you do post them in the Indy DVD Thread and you use star ratings, Platt will post them in the Official Star Ratings Thread (http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/1017249-official-dvd-star-ratings-thread.html) and the review will be indexed for everyone to see. It's pretty cool actually.


I don't bother with stars myself.  I tend to keep it to one or two sentences (unless something really sticks with me) and it usually comes down to just wether or not I like it.

I'll start with this one I wrote in January of last year (2016). It was the first Ring of Honor DVD I ever watched and my opinions on a lot has changed since the writing but I'm not going to change it. I'm not even going to fix grammatical errors or spelling mistakes.











ROH: Briscoe Brothers Since Day One

From Era of Honor Begins on February 23rd, 2002
*Jay Briscoe w/Mark Briscoe vs. the Amazing Red*
‎This match was nice, stiff and sloppy. The Jay-Driver is a pretty brutal move. Mark still had his teeth at this point.
Winner:‎ the Amazing Red

From Scramble Madness on November 11th, 2002
*Jay Briscoe & the Amazing Red vs. Christopher Daniels & Mark Briscoe*
There was a lot more actual wrestling from the Briscoes than I expected. I thought they were brawlers but I think I’m aboot to think differently. Mark (who still had his teeth at this point) really impressed me. But this was thirteen years ago and they'd been wrestling for a year or two. The commentary really annoyed me during this match. It wasn't like the WWEs mindless pandering but there was just too much talking.
Winners: Christopher Daniels & Mark Briscoe

From One Year Anniversary on February 3rd, 2003
*Jay Briscoe vs. Mark Briscoe*
This bored me a little because they weren't feuding at the time. It was billed as their last match against one another. But towards the end that animosity that only two brothers close in age can have showed up. It got better after that. Mark still had his teeth.‎ But after the three Jay Drivers at the end I think I know now why he has that droopy eye.
Winner: Jay Briscoe

From Night of the Champions on March 22nd, 2003
For the Ring of Honor Tag Team Championships
*AJ Styles & the Amazing Red (champions) Alexis Laree vs. the Briscoe Brothers*
‎This was a great, fast-paced match mainly because (y'know) AJ Styles. Incredible match, actually. Mark still had his teeth.
‎Winners: AJ Styles

From Main Event Spectacles on November 1st, 2003
For the Ring of Honor Tag Team Championships
*Special K (champions) w/a whole bunch of people I don't know vs. the Briscoes w/Jim Cornette*
‎This was an okay match. I'm not sure who Special K were but they pretty much got punk'd out in this match. They were presented like a PG-13 version of Adam Rose. And by the camera work I couldn't tell if Mark was missing a tooth by this point.
Winners: the Briscoes (new Ring of Honor Tag Team Champions)

From the Conclusion on November 28th, 2003
For the Ring of Honor Tag Team Championships
*The Briscoes (champions) vs. Samoa Joe & AJ Styles*
K, I was wrong in the last match: Mark still has all his teeth. This match was okay. Some of the better spots from the earlier match with AJ were repeated but not quite as impressive because this match wasn't as off the hook. But Joe's always great. Basically, this match was okay but it was infinitely better than any tag team match from the WWE in whatever year you're reading this.
Winners: the Briscoes

From Final Battle on December 27th, 2003
For the Ring of Honor World Heavyweight Championship
*Mark Briscoe w/Jay Briscoe vs. Samoa Joe (champion)*
‎I like Joe in singles matches much better. CM Punk was working commentary this match and it made things much easier to listen to. Joe really made this match. It was pretty one-sided. Mark still had all his teeth and I noticed a big "M" tattoo on his arm, probably so he could remember which one he was.
Winner: Samoa Joe

From the Battle Lines are Drawn on January 10th, 2004
For the Ring of Honor Tag Team Championships
*Samoa Joe & Bryan Danielson vs. the Briscoes (champions)*
Truth be told: this is the first Brian Danielson match I've seen outside of the WWE. Looking at him I was wondering what whatever Bella he married saw in him but when I really looked at his trunks I could see it. This match was a little slow and didn't really do it for me. Mark still had his teeth and judging by a couple camera angles he was juicing pretty hard too.
Winner: the Briscoes

From At Our Best on March 13th, 2004
Steel Cage Match for the Ring of Honor World Heavyweight Championship
*Samoa‎ Joe (champion) vs. Jay Briscoe w/Mark Briscoe*
The armature-ish camera work of this older RoH stuff never really bothered me on this DVD until this match. It was hard to see what was going on. ‎Too bad because it was VERY entertaining. I could see that there was A LOT of fucking blood pouring out of Jays face this match. Despite the fact that it was hard to see what was going on...this was fucking awesome and it was what I signed up for!
Winner: Samoa Joe

I AIN'T EVEN BLEEDING!

From Death Before Dishonor II pt. 2 on July 24th, 2004
*Mark Briscoe vs. Low Ki w/Homicide, Julius Smokes(?) and ? the Rottweiler’s?*
‎The lighting in this match was really harsh and made things hard to watch. And after that last match...‎ Oh well, Mark still had all his teeth at this point.  Oh, the match. Mark pretty much jobbed the whole time. It was still good though. This was the first match on the whole set that ended with shenanigans, which made me appreciate this DVD even more. 
Winner: ‎Low Ki

From Testing the Limit on August 7th, 2004
*The Briscoes vs. Low Ki & Homicide w/Julius Smokes*
The lighting in this match was bad but it was a different kind of bad. ‎But the fact that the ceiling was so low wherever they were and there were these gawdy chandeliers really made me feel respectful for what I was watching. I'm so glad I'm watching something that's not under Vince McMahons umbrella. This was a great match and I'm marking out so hard by this point that I clapped my hands together at the end.
Winners: the Briscoes 

Disc 2

From the 100th Show on April 22nd, 2006
*The Briscoes vs. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal*
This match was okay. There was some partularily brutal stuff at the end. Despite this being after his motorcycle accident Mark still had all his teeth. His backne was off the charts too. And by this point he'd adopted the technique of making funny noises whenever he hit specific big moves and that made me love the guy even more.
Winners: the Briscoes 

From Glory by Honor V Night 1 on September 15th, 2006
*The Briscoes vs. KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji*
I couldn't get over this match being in a tent and the roof of the tent looking like it was maybe three feet higher than the ring. The camera was really tight to the ring too and I was able to make out the guys calling the spots a lot more than I ever have before. I was looking forward to seeing this KENTA guy that everyone's been gaga over. ‎He didn't do much to impress me though. Mark still had his teeth.
Winners: KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji

From Dedicated on January 26th, 2007
2 out of 3 Falls Match
*The Briscoes vs. Generation Next*
‎This match really did nothing for me. The Briscoes hit Total Elimination, which is always welcomed. But the crowd was dead and it drained me too. Marks teeth were gone by this point.
Winners of the first fall: the Briscoes 
It did pick up after the first fall but that's the way these types of matches usually flow.
Winners of the second fall:‎ the Briscoes 

From Fifth Year Festival: Liverpool on Match 3rd, 2007
for the Ring of Honor World Tag Team Championships
*The Briscoes (champions) vs. SHINGO & Naruki DOI*
‎This match started slow but got really fun midway. Mark did a wicked springboard Moonsault into a leg drop that was pretty wicked. I was NOT expecting the finish.
Winners: SHINGO & Naruki DOI (new ROH World Tag Team champions)

From Fifth Year Festival: Finale on March 4th, 2007
*Jay Briscoe vs. Mark Briscoe*
The brothers gave the ending of this match away in a pre-match interview so it was a little hard for me to be one hundred percent invested. But even knowing how it ended it was pretty great watching them get there. This match was pretty rough. They took it outside the ring for quite a bit, which was something that hasn't really happened too much at all in this video.‎ This was an awesome match.
Winners: double knockout

From Driven on June 23rd, 2007
For the Ring of Honor Tag Team Championships
*The Briscoes (champions) vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico*
This match was fucking insane. That's the best way I can describe it. I only wish it were five minutes longer.
Winners: the Briscoes

From Manhattan Mayhem II on August 8th, 2007
2 out of 3 Falls match for the Ring of Honor World Tag Team Championships
*The Briscoes (champions) vs. El Generico & Kevin Steen*
Well, whaddaya know. Ask and ye shall receive. ‎This match started with the same insanity the last one ended with. It never even let up once the teams settled down and there were only two guys in the ring at a time. In a cruel bit of irony there was a guy in the front row wearing a Terrell Owens jersey.
Winners of the first fall: the Briscoes
It never let up during the second‎ part. It was fucking crazy and it's one of the few times you'll ever see me type that I wished a _ out of _ falls match went to the final fall.
Winners of the second fall: the Briscoes

From Man Up! on September 15th, 2007
The Age of the Fall (Tyler Black, Jimmy Jacobs and the Necrobutcher) attacks the Briscoe Brothers after a ladder match. They bloody them up pretty bad and hang Jay up by his feet on that thing they hang the belts from. Jimmy Jacobs cut a promo but I'm paying more attention to the pints of blood that are pouring out of Jays head as he hangs there.

From the Battle of the Best on September 13th, 2008
For the Ring of Honor World Tag Team Championships
*The Age of the Fall (champions) vs. the Briscoes* 
I can't help but feel like a lot was skipped over during the past year. The Brothers alluded to the Japanese crowd not responding to this type of hardcore bloodfeud match as well as the American crowds. So I think they could've chosen a better match. Especially to close out the DVD set. ‎Because the lack of crowd reaction really killed this match. It was like watching an ECW match at an old folks home. Disappointing finish, just like sex.
Winners: the Age of the Fall
_______________________________________________________

I usually hate compilations of single wrestlers (or teams) since I get bored watching the same guys have matches with a lot of the same high spots over an over. Even guys I love like Chris Jericho or the Undertaker; I’ve seen HUNDREDS of their matches. So what can a set of twenty or twenty-five really offer me. But since I’ve seen very little of any of these people (even the Briscoes themselves) it was all new to me and infinitely better. It didn’t hurt that it covered a pretty large timeframe and even the Briscoe style changed quite a bit over the course of the matches. They did something in every match that made me stand up and take notice.

I would have liked more of their singles matches on this set. The tag matches were good but a couple of the singles matches were awesome. Seriously the match Jay had against Samoa Joe and the second match the brothers had against one another were some of the best stuff I've seen from the last fifteen years. That said, the matches against AJ Style and the Amazing Red, Low Ki and Homicide, SHINGO and Naruki DOI and Kevin Steen and el Generico were all fucking fantastic too.

Maybe my favourite aspect of the whole videos was in between matches they had portions of an interview with the brothers talking aboot the match they’d just shown or were aboot to show. They gave away some of what was to come in a couple of them but that didn’t matter. Something aboot Jay irks me wrong. He comes across as this one cousin I’m not very fond of mixed with your typical MMA alpha male. But he did break the character a few times and it was cool. But Mark. Dear God Mark. I don’t know if it’s an act or the real Mark Briscoe but that guy is a fucking riot. It was probably best that the interview was cut up and spaced out to one-minute blocks but I could watch those two interact and talk for an hour. 

Some of the commentary was sleep inducing. I’m not sure who these guys were for the most part. It sounded like the one guy was in every match and he had a couple different partners. I don’t think it was Kevin Kelly but what would I know?

If I were to change anything aboot this video I'd have included a bit more of the pre- and post-match stuff. Entrances, announcements, celebration, fallout. It pretty much started every match with the second after the Bell rang and ended every one within seconds of the pinfall. Entrances can get a bit boring but it would have been cool to see. But, I guess by cutting all that stuff out they were able to include one more match. And the Briscoes seem like the type who wouldn't want any of that stuff. "Jus git to the wrasslin'". And at the same time the Briscoes don’t seem like the types that need a storyline or an angle. There was only one angle-piece on this whole set (the one with the Age of the Fall towards the end) and it was just…stupid. So entrances and a little post-match celebration is fine. That’s it. 

It was pretty funny that there were nineteen matches on this set. Jay had maybe one tattoo during the first match. I think he had a new one for every match, except the two in March 2007 that were on consecutive nights.

‎Overall…this is seriously one of the best DVD sets I’ve ever owned. I haven’t been this impressed by a compilation of a single wrestler or team since the first Mick Foley one the WWE released in 2004. And this is better. If you have any passing interest in the Briscoe Brothers or Ring of Honor wrestling pick this up no matter the cost. I loved every second of this video and I’ll probably be getting it’s sequel ‘Sandy Forks Originals’ very soon.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## adamclark52

It only makes sense to follow my review of the first Briscoes DVD up with my review of the second Briscoes DVD. I think I wrote this one within the last three or four months.










The Briscoe Brothers: Sandy Fork Originals

From the Second Navigation on March 2nd, 2008
For the GHC Heavyweight Championships 
*Takashi Sugiura & Naomichi Marufuji (champions) vs. the Briscoes*
This was an incredible match. About eleven minutes in Mark missed a jump off the ropes and almost broke his neck. He was fine though and the match actually got s bit more even after that. It got less technical and more roughhouse brutal. The ending was odd but awesome. I was going to make a "this match happened in Japan so it gets five stars joke". But the joke is too close to the truth. First match in the set and I'm already about to cancel the WWE Network.
Winners: Takashi Sugiura & Naomichi Marufuji

From Northern Navigation on July 25th, 2008
No Disqualifications
*Jay Briscoe & Austin Aries vs. the Age of the Fall*
This was your classic off the hooks brawl. But I haven't seen on of those in a while so I was glad. Necrobutcher and Mark Briscoe came in early to make it a three-on-three match. Then it was chaos. Necrobutcher is a nut. 
Winners: Jay Briscoe & Austin Aries

From Death Before Dishonor VI on August 2nd, 2008
*The Briscoes vs. Jigsaw & Ruckus w/Julius Smokes*
This was a pretty entertaining, hype match but it was only about five minutes long. Jigsaw and Ruckus seem like they could be entertaining but they try to be a little too flashy too.
Winners: the Briscoes

From Ring of Homicide 2 on October 25th, 2008
*The Briscoes vs. LAX w/Julius Smokes*
The biggest part of this match was Mark getting a vicious head-butt in the right eye five or six minutes in. Now you know where he gets those dashing good looks. This was another excellent match. Not as perfect as the first one on the set or as insane as the second but damn...
Winners: the Briscoes

From Final Battle 2008 on December 27th, 2008
*The Briscoes vs. Kensuke Sasaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima*
This was ANOTHER awesome match. I love seeing these guys from overseas who I've never heard of. I get something I'm familiar with in the Briscoes and something I never know what to expect. There was an INSANE super-kick flurry about twelve or thirteen minutes into this one that sold me. The camera work on this match was excellent too. It really showed how hard these guys hit.
Winners: the Briscoes
After the match the American Wolves attack the Briscoes. Kevin Steen and el Generico come to the rescue but too late.

From Tag Title Classic on April 18th, 2009
*Jay Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong*
This was an okay match. There were moments but the previous five matches made it look not as impressive by comparison. The ending was very sudden and flat too.
Winner: Jay Briscoe

From Validation on May 9th, 2009
For the Ring of Honor World Heavyweight Championship
*Jerry Lynn (champion) vs. Jay Briscoe w/Mark Briscoe*
This match was all right. After seeing so many matches I've just never been too sold on Jerry Lynn. He's good but his matches are always the ones on sets that I tune out during and forget even happened.
Winner: Jerry Lynn

From Ring of Honor on HDNet #25
*The Briscoes vs. Kevin Steen & el Generico*
This was a TV match so obviously it was structured a bit differently. It was still good (better than whatever you'll see Monday) but these teams are capable of and can do (and did) much better. The commentary was horrid too. It ends when the American Wolves interfere.
Winners: no contest

From the Final Countdown: Dayton on September 18th, 2009
*The Briscoes vs. the Young Bucks*
This was definitely a different Young Bucks during this match. There were glimmers of the showboating twerps that divide the crowd so much nowadays but they more or less just went hold for hold and move for move with the Briscoes here. I believe they were still very new on the scene here and didn't have the crowd behind them like they do in 2017. I didn't like the commentators during this match either. Okay match.
Winners: the Briscoes

From Final Battle on December 19th, 2009
For the Ring of Honor World Tag Team Championships
*The American Wolves (champions) w/Shane Hagadorn vs. the Briscoes*
This match was okay. But for being in Hammerstein Ballroom and at Final Battle the crowd really didn't seem to care at all. I've seen way better from both teams.
Winners: the Briscoes (new Ring of Honor World Tag Team Champions)
After the match the Kings of Wrestling attacked the Briscoes.

Disc 2

From Ring of Honor on HDNet #48
For the Ring of Honor World Tag Team Championships
*The Briscoes (champions) vs. the Young Bucks*
Much like the previous match with the Bucks this was a different Young Bucks. They still have the high flying crazy offense but they didn’t have the showmanship (some say "spotlight stealing") and they sold the Briscoes offense. The crowd was firmly getting behind them at this stage. This was a really good match.
Winners: the Briscoes

From the Big Bang on April 3rd, 2010
For the Ring of Honor World Tag Team Championships
*The Briscoes (champions) vs. the Kings of Wrestling w/Shane Hagadorn*
This wasn't even a full match? It came in towards the end with the crowd on their feet chanting, "this is awesome". It ends after five minutes and I feel ripped off.
Winners: the Kings of Wrestling (new Ring of Honor World Tag Team Champions)
The final shot before the next match is Jay puking.

From Supercard of Honor V on May 8th, 2010
*The Briscoes vs. the All-Night Express*
Rhett Titus was wearing a chip'n'dale bow tie during this match. They played up the male-stripper/gigolo angle a bit with him. I swear I kept thinking he was Steven Richards. This match was solid but not essential.
Winners: the Briscoes

*the commentators said during that match that Jay had suffered a concussion during the previous match due to s loaded elbow shot from Chris Hero. So that explains the vomit*

From Death Before Dishonor VIII on June 19th, 2010
No Disqualifications Match for the Ring of Honor World Tag Team Championships
*The Kings of Wrestling (champions) w/Shane Hagadorn vs. the Briscoes*
Everyone bled like a fucking pigs during this match. Mark got especially mauled. I've seen crazier no disqualification matches but this one seemed especially rough. It was extremely enjoyable except for the annoying kid close to the commentary booth screaming and swearing his head off for most of the match.
Winners: the Kings of Wrestling

From Bluegrass Brawl on July 22nd, 2010
*The American Wolves vs. the Briscoes*
That last match was a hard one to follow. This was a good match but I found my mind wandering and wanting to see the conclusion to the feud with the Kings of Wrestling.
Winners: the Briscoes

Pretty nice promo setting-up the following match: a six-man match with the Kings of Wrestling and Shane Hagadorn facing Mark, Jay AND POPPA BRISCOE! I FUCKING LOVE POPPA BRISCOE!

From Final Battle on December 18th, 2010
*The Kings of Wrestling & Shane Hagadorn w/Sara Del Ray vs. the Briscoes*
Fuck, Poppa Briscoe is pretty built. The crowd wasn't very behind him though. I dunno; I've seen worse untrained family members in the ring. Well...maybe not many. This wasn't a very good match.
Winners: the Briscoes

From Manhattan Mayhem IV on March 19th, 2011
*The Briscoes vs. the All-Night Express*
This was another match that they came into towards the end. I don't feel as ripped off as I do about the earlier Kings of Wrestling match (since in every match after that the commentators were saying what a great match that was) but still...
Winners: the All-Night Express
After the match the Briscoes aren't happy they lost so they beat down the All-Night Express and a bunch of other wrestlers who come from backstage to break it up. I guess this was a heel turn. After one and a half Briscoes DVDs there's finally some character building on the two.

From Honor Takes Center Stage 1 on April 1st, 2011
*The Briscoes vs. Future Shock*
There was some good stuff in here from the Future Shock guys. Good match.
Winners: the Briscoes
After the match the All-Night Express ran in and attacked the Briscoes. The lockeroom emptied to break them up.

From Honor Takes Center Stage 2 on April 2nd, 2011
*The Briscoes vs. the All-Night Express*
I wonder if this was around the time of Jays idiotic tweet and they turned them heel because cheering them wasn't going to happen much those days? The Briscoes as heels isn't my thing but ANX as faces is even less to my liking. With the way these teams were fighting after the last few matches I don't see why this shouldn't have been No Disqualifications? They still pulled out some rough shit though. And there was some sick blood from both teams. So it still ended up being a good match to watch.
Winners: the Briscoes

From Supercard of Honor VI on May 21st, 2011
Chicago Street Fight
*The Briscoes vs. the All-Night Express*
This was another good brawling match. There wasn't quite the spark the earlier ones had but it was just as if not more brutal. The ending was kinda dumb though.
Winners: the Briscoes

From Death Before Dishonor IX on September 17th, 2011
Ladder War III
*The Briscoes vs. the All-Night Express*
They should have just released a DVD dedicated to this feud and it's matches. Thankfully they've entertained me more as they've gone on. I've seen this one before but have no problem watching it again. It's fucking mayhem. That's the only way to describe it. Each of the matches in this feud on this set built up on the one before and it climaxed here. So much blood. 
Winners: the All-Night Express

From Glory by Honor X on November 19th, 2011
*The Briscoes vs. the Young Bucks*
It's pretty impossible to follow that last match and they should've ended the DVD there. The Bucks were more "the Bucks" here but still not quite the team people loath. This was a good match but not a good end to a DVD.
Winners: the Briscoes
_________________________________________________________
I found myself tuning out about half way through disc one and during the first bit of disc two. I think the problem was that on their first DVD every match was with a different person or team and that DVD covered a much longer era of Ring of Honor. There were a lot of guys on that one I’d never heard of. This one focused on just a couple of years and just a couple of feuds. I mean, four matches against All-Night Express, three against the Kings of Wrestling, three against the Young Bucks; that’s thirteen out of twenty-two matches against three teams. But the abundance of hardcore-based matches on the second disc got my attention again. Even though that was a lot of HxCx wrestling they all offered a little bit more for me. Like the All-Night Express ones, which kept building on the previous one.

What really pissed me off those was just showing the final five minutes of those matches with the Kings of Wrestling and the All-Night Express. The second disc was all about those two feuds so I don’t know why they didn’t cut the two Young Bucks matches and the American Wolves match (none of which were essential) and show those matches in full. Especially the Kings of Wrestling one because all the other matches in the feud the commentators were glowing about that match. The only thing I can think of is the Young Bucks were really gaining steam in 2012 and they wanted to include them on the DVD to increase sales?

I liked on their first DVD how they had little interviews between the matches with the Briscoes talking about the upcoming match. They didn’t have that on this set and I wished that they did. But since most of the matches were with the same teams I can see why it wasn’t as needed.

The only other complaint I have is how quickly matches faded in and out. I’d have like a bit of pomp at the beginnings and a little celebration or aftermath at the ends. 

I’d heard that this wasn’t a very good compilation compared to their first one. And while I did enjoy the first one more because of the reasons I stated (the variation in opponents and the fact that the earliest Ring of Honor stuff interests me most) I still really enjoyed this. It’s worth buy just for the first five matches on the first disc and the Ladder War on the second disc.


----------



## adamclark52

the final comp I've written a review for was the Homicide one, which I did at the beginning of March this year.








Homicide: the Notorious 187

Starts with a promo leading up to his match at the anniversary show against Steve Corino.

Grudge March from the Ring of Honor One-Year Anniversary Show on February 8th, 2003
*Homicide vs. Steve Corino w/CW Anderson, Michael Shane, Samoa Joe and Simply Luscious*
Wow, the crowd at this show in Queen, New York really didn't like Corinos group. I miss that kind of heat. This match started out okay but Homicide took a sick bump only a few minutes in and was dead weight for the rest of it. It could've been way better. 
Winner: Steve Corino
After the match Corino and his group (who I think were simply called "the Group") taunt the crowd and continue to beat on Homicide. Then some members of the crowd jump the ring and I realize I've been worked. A long brawl with certain members of the crowd and the entire Ring of Honor lockeroom ensues. This was only really worth showing because of implications it had for the rest of the DVD.

From Round Robin Challenge on April 26th, 2003
For the #1 Contenders Trophy
*Homicide w/Julius Smokes vs. CM Punk w/Lucy*
"Lucy" is WCWs Daffney so I'm already sold. A match like this is why I like Homicide and why I was interested in this set. He can brawl and (while this was not a five star classic by any means) he can have a really good, rough match too. This got sloppy at times but I can appreciate that. I'm fucking sick of choreographed shit. 
Winner: Homicide

From Do or Die on May 31st, 2003
For the Ring of Honor World Championship
*Homicide w/Julius Smokes vs. Samoa Joe (champion)*
This was a really nice, brutal match. But it was mostly a mauling from Joe on Homicide. Until Low Ki comes out to cheer Homicide on. It evens out then but that also led to distraction and a vicious top rope Muscle Buster.
Winner: Samoa Joe

Grudge Match from Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies on August 16th, 2003
*Homicide w/Julius Smokes vs. Steve Corino w/Gabe LaGrande and the Young Boys*
There's a slap from Homicide on Corino towards the beginning of this match that hurt ME (the infamous one that left Corino deaf to this day). Then things get gory with Homicide taking a fork and barbed wire to Corinos left bicep. But don't think Homicide didn't bleed like a pig either. And take a fall the barricade (near a girl clearly not wearing a bra) that was fucking insane. This match had its slow moments but when it got going it was a great brutal grudge match. The ending was a bit weak when Gabe threw the towel in.
Winner: Homicide

but...

No Rope Barbed Wire Match from Born to Be Wired on November 29th, 2003
*Homicide w/Julius Smokes vs. Steve Corino w/Gabe LaGrande and the Young Boys*
Isn't "Born to Be Wired" the name of an old ECW event? Whatever. This was a typical barbed wire match. But it seemed much slower than the few others I've seen. Mostly because the beginning had all the action and big spots and then it died off for the last five or ten minutes with a lot of writing in pain. It ended with Julius Smokes throwing the towel in.
Winner: Steve Corino

From Final Battle 2003 on December 27th, 2003
*Homicide w/Julius Smokes and Low Ki vs. Satoshi Kojima*
I've never heard of Satoshi Kojima before but he won me over with his antics early in this match. I think Homicide may have been concussed or knocked out early in this match and it suffered. Not very good.
Winner: Satoshi Kojima

From Reborn Stage 1 on April 23rd, 2004
For the Ring of Honor World Championship
*Homicide vs. Samoa Joe (champion)*
This match was...okay. It definitely didn't live up to their match earlier on in the set. The end was very wonky with a questionable three count that was clearly a two count. Then Homicide went a bit nuts, punched out the referee and threw a fireball in Joe's face.
Winner: no contest

From Reborn Stage 2 on April 24th, 2004
*Homicide vs. Brian Danielson*
I'm glad they included this match alongside the last one. I'm sure what happened the previous night with Homicide was lost to some of the people live in attendance that night but me the viewer thirteen years later gets what was going on with him. Regardless this was a good match. I make a lot of fun of Danielson but I really enjoy watching his matches outside the WWE. It's not hard to see why he's a wreck now though. 
Winner: Homicide

From Death Before Dishonor II part 1 on July 23rd, 2004
For the Ring of Honor World Championship
*Homicide w/Julius Smokes, Low Ki and Rocky Romero vs. Samoa Joe (champion)*
There were a couple of times in this match where these two were legit slapping the fuck out of one another. Homicide hit one that looked as rough as the one that made Steve Corino deaf a few matches ago. This match had its moments. It wasn't as good as their first match on this set but definitely better than the second one. The ending was pretty hyper and made Homicide still look good even in defeat.
Winner: Samoa Joe

Disc 2

From Scramble Cage Melee on August 28th, 2004
*Homicide w/the Rottweilers vs. Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk*
This was a good, sloppy match that could've gone on for much longer than it did.
Winner: Homicide

Ghetto Street Fight (I Quit Match) from the Fourth Anniversary Show on February 25th, 2006
*Homicide w/the Rottweilers vs. Colt Cabana*
Cabana just took a very one-sided BEATING during this match. The referee actually stopped it twice out of fear for Cabanas safety but Cabana had him restart it twice. The referee finally stopped it a third time after Cabana was out cold from a Piledriver thought a table.
Winner: referee stoppage

Video package highlighting Homicides very violent feud with Colt Cabana. There's one clip of Cabana being force-fed Draino that's particularly revolting.

Chicago Street Fight from Better Than Our Best on April 1st, 2006
*Homicide w/Julius Smokes vs. Colt Cabana*
So this match was...insane. It wasn't as bloody as the previous one but the roles were reversed with Homicide taking more of the beating. Many weapons were utilized but the highlight was most of the crowd throwing their chairs into the ring and the guys wrestling around them. It wasn't a technical or scientific match at all but for a Street Fight brawl it was pretty fucking awesome.
Winner: Colt Cabana
After the match the Rottweilers are about to hang Cabana by a noose from the ring but Homicide stopped them, shock Cabanas hand and they embraced to end their feud.

From Ring of Homicide on May 13th, 2006
*Homicide vs. The Necro Butcher*
This match started off with the ring full of guys brawling but they're cleared out before any names are mentioned. The only one I recognized was Chris Hero. Homicide and Necro Butcher then fight all over the place. The funniest moment being when they're fighting in the crowd and Necro Butcher pulls the chair out from under an unsuspecting fan who's sitting on it. Then the crowd throws their chairs into the ring again onto Necro Butcher and things remained crazy for this matches short duration.
Winner: Homicide

From Destiny on June 3rd, 2006
For the Ring of Honor World Championship
*Homicide w/Julius Smokes vs. Bryan Danielson (champion)*
I'm honestly really glad to move onto actual wrestling after those last three matches. This was a good, solid match but didn't do much for me. Danielson was playing heel and that guy's such a goody two-shoes numptie I can't buy it. The match ended with referee stoppage from some elbows.
Winner: referee stoppage

Cage of Death Match from Death Before Dishonor IV on July 15th, 2006
*RoH (Ace Steel, Adam Pearce, BJ Whitmer, Bryan Danielson, Homicide and Samoa Joe) vs. CZW (Chris Hero, Claudio Castagnoli, Eddie Kingston, Nate Webb and Necro Butcher)*
This must have been joined in progress because Necro Butcher and a few other guys were already bleeding like pigs by the time Homicide was coming out. This was definitely more CZW than RoH, Ines's just mayhem, blood, people jumping off stuff and tacks. There wasn't any commentary and I'm not sure who some of the guys in it even were. I know I saw Homicide and BJ Whitmer on team RoH and Chris Hero, the Necro Butcher and maybe Eddie Kingston on team CZW. The listing I read online said Samoa Joe and Bryan Danielson were on Team RoH but I didn’t see them here. It was also a forty minute matches and there definitely wasn’t forty minutes here, so they must have been eliminated or something. Ten minutes of this is more than enough for me. It ended with Homicide hitting the Cop Killer on some homeless guy (Nate Webb) on a barbed wire board. It was the first successful Cop Killer of the entire DVD.
Winners: RoH
Jim Cornette comes out to the ring and kicks the “garbage wrestlers” and their “garbage wrestling” out of Ring of Honor. He thanks the Ring of Honor guys then offers Homicide any three wishes he desires. Homicide asks for another match with Steve Corino. He gets it. Then he asks for another title shot, which he gets. Finally he asks for Low Ki to be reinstated. Cornette is apprehensive about that one since Low Ki knocked his teeth out in January. He asks Homicide if his name is "Homocide" and Homicide doesn't like that. He spits in Cornettes face but then Adam Pearce attacks him from behind. They handcuff Homicide to the turnbuckle and whip him. 

Falls Count Anywhere Street Fight from Dethroned on November 25th, 2006
*Homicide & Samoa Joe w/Julius Smokes vs. the Briscoes*
This was obviously another brawl but it was a lot more manageable and enjoyable than the CZW stuff. The Briscoes got manhandled and I don't like seeing my favorites get slaughtered like that.
Winners: Homicide & Samoa Joe

From Final Battle 2006 on December 23rd, 2006
For the Ring of Honor World Championship
*Homicide w/Julius Smokes vs. Bryan Danielson*
This match was going fine for about ten minutes until Adam Pearce and Shane Hagadorn rush the ring and cause a disqualification. But referee Todd Sinclair won't let the match end that way and restarts it. It was a little slow at times but was a very good match. It was nice seeing Homicide win it in the end.
Winner: Homicide (new Ring of Honor World Champion)
The Ring of Honor lockeroom comes out to celebrate with Homicide. Danielson shakes his hand and gives him the belt.

Promo highlighting Homicides Ring of Honor career leading up to Final Battle 2006, which really should have been shown before that match.

Promo recapping the Final Battle 2006 match.

Bonus:
Homicides farewell speech from Respect is Earned on May 7th, 2007.
_______________________________________________________

So my reasoning for wanting to watch this set isn't so much I'm a huge Homicide fan (although I do like him) as I have a lot of interest in early Ring of Honor material. I knew exactly what I was getting when I ordered it and was very happy with what I got. Some hardcore insanity and some good wrestling, all from the same guy. I’d say there was a perfect mix of both. There were a few points where I got a little bored seeing some of the same guys over and over but I spread watching this set out over enough time to not let it wear on me too much. The Cabana matches really surprised me because I didn’t know Cabana had that in him. I’ve grown to like the guy.

It made me happy that Julius Smokes was with Homicide the entire time. He was one of the “fans” during the first match on the set. 

Recommended. 







I've got a bunch of full show DVD reviews left (ten or fifteen, I think) and I'll sporadically post them. I don't want to flood the board.


----------



## T0M

So I've been looking to expand my wrestling horizons recently, and ROH is broadcast on ABC every Sunday evening in my area. I recorded the episode and quite enjoyed it, actually.

The main event was The Kingdom and Silas Young vs The Briscoes and Bully Ray. Is that the right episode for this week?

As an ROH noob, can someone explain how they work? Is it like WWE where they have this one hour weekly show and a PPV every month or is it different?


----------



## Corey

T0M said:


> So I've been looking to expand my wrestling horizons recently, and ROH is broadcast on ABC every Sunday evening in my area. I recorded the episode and quite enjoyed it, actually.
> 
> The main event was The Kingdom and Silas Young vs The Briscoes and Bully Ray. Is that the right episode for this week?
> 
> As an ROH noob, can someone explain how they work? Is it like WWE where they have this one hour weekly show and a PPV every month or is it different?


Yeah that's the most recent episode. Haven't seen that one yet, personally.

ROH has one weekly show and then they run a ppv every 2 months or so roughly. The first one this year wasn't until early March (Anniversary Show), but they've already had another one last weekend (Supercard of Honor) and the next is in May (War of the Worlds). Every other show is essentially a house show but it's released and available for VOD purchase.


----------



## T0M

That's great, thanks.

Are the pay per views iPPV?


----------



## Corey

T0M said:


> That's great, thanks.
> 
> Are the pay per views iPPV?


You can buy them through multiple platforms. Cable/satellite companies, the ROH website, and the FITE app.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851137148354953216
Another ROH to Evolve defection. Seems like it's becoming the new big thing to do.


----------



## Corey

Matches being made for Unauthorized in Milwaukee on the 28th. All matches are "relaxed rules" and the main event tag is non-title.

















Save​


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851538075431952384
:hmmm


----------



## Corey

Another non-title match for whatever reason. Will we see War Machine dressed as boys though? :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Hangman in a spot Cole's usually in, Cole is still booked for the show tho. Must be getting a singles match which is great.


----------



## Hencheman_21

Corey said:


> Another non-title match for whatever reason. Will we see War Machine dressed as boys though? :lol


For some reason I would find it amusing if the boys got down to make the steps and War Machine did too but as Dalton walked across the boys War Machine got up so he stumbled with a misstep.


----------



## Corey

Capping off Milwaukee with one more non-title match. Hopkins getting the rubber match for Briscoes/Guns.

















Save​


----------



## adamclark52

I decided not to post any of my old DVD reviews because...just "because".

Here's two that I watched last weekend:








Ring of Honor: "Relentless"
May 18th, 2013
From the Greater Richmond Convention Center in Richmond, Virginia
Commentators: Joe Dembrowski and Steve Corino

*Kyle Matthews vs. Michael Elgin*
This wasn't too bad a match. Kyle Matthews had a much better showing than you'd think. This was far from a jobber squash match.
Winner: Michael Elgin
Code of Honor afterwards.

*Adam Page vs. Adam Cole*
This wasn't too bad a match at all. I can't say much more than that.
Winner: Adam Cole

*Roderick Strong vs. Mark Briscoe*
Watching this match I can't help but feel like I've seen a few of the shows that followed this one. I remember the two feuding quite a bit but there was a more vehemence behind those matches. I also remember making comments about “my guy” facing “John The Drummer 's guy”. This wasn't a bad match at all but this show hasn't done much to really "pop" me just yet. Pretty good finish though.
Winner: Mark Briscoe
Code of Honor afterwards, and Mark falling off the turnbuckle backwards as only Mark can.

*Chris Larusso vs. Tommaso Ciampa*
Now this was a jobber squash. I swear I've seen Larusso somewhere before.
Winner: Tommaso Ciampa

Steve Corino takes over for the ring announcer on this one.

*S.C.U.M. (Cliff Compton and Rhett Titus) vs. the American Wolves*
There was one move about ten minutes into this match where Davey Richards made Cliff Compton DDT Rhett Titus that really interested me. That was something I've never seen. This was no six-star classic but it was a solid match fo' sho'.
Winners: the American Wolves

Steve Corino gets back into the ring an announces that that on June 23rd Matt Hardy will get a World Championship match. He also challenges Nigel McGuinness to get four of Ring of Honors best guys together to face four of S.C.U.M.s best guys for a winner take all match for control of Ring of Honor.

*reDRagon & Matt Taven vs. C+C Wrestlefactory & Jay Lethal*
This wasn't a bad match at all but for some reason I zoned out and ten minutes into it I realized I was watching it. I don't know what happened there. Caprice Coleman always does something to impress me and he hit a wicked springboard...”thing”…at the end of this one. That guy (Caprice) is becoming one of "my guys".
Winners: C+C Wrestlefactory & Jay Lethal

Steve Corino tells Joe Dembrowski that Jimmy Jacobs is about to "take it" to Kevin Steen

*Jimmy Jacobs vs. Kevin Steen*
This match doesn't even last a couple minutes until the referee disqualifies Jacobs, which is weird because I thought it was an "anything goes" match.
Winner: Kevin Steen via DQ

Kevin Steen gets on the microphone and calls for the match to be restarted as a No Disqualifications match. Thankfully it is.

No Disqualifications
*Jimmy Jacobs vs. Kevin Steen*
The show had been gaining steam for the last couple matches but it needed this match to happen to finally give it that "pop" I mentioned earlier. There have been brutaller matches and bloodier brawls but it happened at just the bright time.
Winner: Kevin Steen
Afterwards Steen hits a vicious F-5 on a chair on Jacobs.

A promo where BJ Whitmer says that this match and the title are more than a match and a title to him: it's redemption after years of bad decisions.

Steve Corino has left so Mark Briscoe joins Joe Dembrowski on commentary.

For the Ring of Honor World Heavyweight Championship
*BJ Whitmer vs. Jay Briscoe (champion)*
The last match was a hard act to follow but this match did the job. BJ took maybe the worst fall through a table outside of the ring that I've ever seen in my life (and I've seen a long of falls through tables outside rings). The guy had never amounted to much but you have to respect him. 
Winner: Jay Briscoe
BJ Whitmer gets an ovation from the crowd afterward...he can barely stand on his own though.
__________________________________________________________

This show started off slow but finally picked up with the Ciampa match, which wasn't a good match at all but gave the show the gas it needed. I was worried at first that I’d be giving this show a negative review but this show reinforced my love for the art of professional wrestling after a week of hearing nothing but venom over an over-pushed boob possibly retiring an icon.

The commentary wasn't too bad. It wasn't just Kevin Kelly who was M.I.A. tonight but ring announcer Bobby Cruise and Nigel McGuiness (who was contacted "by phone" during the Jacobs-Steen match). Joe Dembrowski was fine when he had Corino with him but things dropped off whenever he left. There were times though when I thought Joe Dembrowski was Kevin Kelly.

Bonus content:
*Aden Chambers & Brandon Day vs. A-1*
...I don't know what was going on here but A-1 got a bigger pop and more streamers than almost anyone on the main card. They must have been locals. Neither team was really bad though and both used some interesting offence.
...this would have been a better opening match to the main card than what was...
Winners: A-1

Some 'Honor Roll' promos I didn't watch.

A 'Best in the World' hype video I didn't watch.












Ring of Honor/New Japan Pro Wrestling "Global Wars"
May 10th, 2014
From the Ted Reeve Arena in Toronto, Ontario
Commentators: Kevin Kelly and Steve Corino

Tonight: Kevin Steen finally gets his rematch for the Ring of Honor World Heavyweight Championship against Adam Cole. And the stars of New Japan Pro Wrestling are in the house too!

*Michael Bennett w/Maria Kanellis vs. ACH*
This match was okay. Like any Michael Bennett match the only really good part was Maria's ass.
Winner: Michael Bennett

*Takaaki Watanabe vs. Michael Elgin*
This match was just okay too. I find Elgin is best in matches that go at least twenty minutes and I don't think this one lasted ten.
Winner: Michael Elgin
Code of Honor adhered to.

*The Decade w/TaDarius Thomas vs. reDRagon vs. the Briscoes*
Again, another okay match that ended very early.
Winners: the Briscoes

Recap of the recent issues between Cedric Alexander and Roderick Strong.

*Roderick Strong vs. Cedric Alexander*
This match was nothing too special either but it at least got some time to work itself through.
Winner: Cedric Alexander
After the match the rest of Roderick's running buddies the Decade (who were banned from ringside for this match) rush the ring and attack Cedric.

Ad for the upcoming Ring of Honor live events...usually they cut that stuff out.

Ad for the replay of Supercard of Honor VIII.

For the IWGP Junior Tag Team Championships
*Forever Hooligans vs. the Time Splitters vs. the Young Bucks (champions)*
This is the first match of the show where I can say in good confidence that when I see the RoH/NJPW tour live next month that most of these guys will likely be there. In fact, Alex Kozlov was the only guy in this match who was not at last year's show. This was the first match I'd say is worth watching on this show, as long as you don't hate the Bucks and their style of match. It still could've gone a bit longer.
Winners: the Young Bucks

Nigel McGuiness joins the commentary team.

RD Evans comes out for his match with his personal sign keeper Ramon (who I’m pretty sure was Stokely Hathaway). Apparently he's on a one hundred and four match winning streak. He pulls out an envelop with the name of his opponent and gives it to ring announcer Bobby Cruise.

*RD Evans w/Ramon vs. Bobby Cruise*
Quick roll-up and it's over.
Winner: RD Evans

That segment was actually really funny.

*Jado & Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Jushin Thunder Liger & Hiroshi Tanahashi*
This match was...good. I know there are a lot of guys to "mark" for in it but there was nothing really worth marking out for.
Winners: Jushin

For the Ring of Honor World Television Championship
*Silas Young vs. Matt Taven vs. Tommaso Ciampa vs. Jay Lethal (champion) w/Truth Martini*
This match was going along well and fine until the theme of the evening kicked in and it ended way too early. It could have been a lot better with ten more minutes. Too bad. 
Winner: Jay Lethal

Promo for the upcoming Ring of Honor/NJPW show in New York.

Nigel McGuiness leaves and Michael Elgin joins the commentary team. He's facing AJ Styles for the IWJP World Heavyweight Championship at that New York show.

*Okada & Gedo vs. the Bullet Club (AJ Styles & Karl Anderson)*
SEVENTEEN STARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

...

I'm still not sold on Okada at all. He's a good wrestler. But he's not an incredible wrestler, maybe not even a great wrestler. This match was just okay again.
Winners: the Bullet Club
After the match Michael Elgin gets in the ring and stares face-to-face with AJ Styles.

For the Ring of Honor World Heavyweight Championship
*Kevin Steen vs. Adam Cole (champion)*
Kevin Steen is always good but I don't really care for him as a face, as he was here. And honestly keeping my attention focused on this DVD as I watched was a struggle. This match was good, not great and I'm ready to move on. There was a nice Super-Brainbuster on the too turnbuckle in the last two minutes.
Winner: Adam Cole
________________________________________________

A lot of this show seemed like a precursor to something more important than it being a show that stood on its own. This was like watching a weekly episodic TV show. There was a big Ring of Honor/NJPW show in New York the following weekend and a lot was building to that. But that seems to usually be the case with the annual early-May NJPW shows and I expect the same thing this year. I really only wanted to watch this show because I'm seeing Ring of Honor on their 2017 War of the World's tour in the same arena next month, and I saw them in the same arena on the same tour last May. I was spoiled with that show last May since it was a TV taping. This year's is another "house show" leading to a pay per view (in New York, none-the-less) the coming Friday afterwards.

The commentary audio was a little low on this DVD but the ring noise and music was really quite and took a bit from the show. The filming, however, was very crisp and looked very nice. 

DVD bonus features:
A Kevin Steen vignette, promos from Adam Cole, Roderick Strong and Jimmy Jacobs and a show recap video; none of which I had any desire to watch.

There were a couple of matches that could have been “Best of” DVD worthy (the match for the IWGP Junior Tag Team Championships and the match for the World Television Championship) but the rest was just a showcase. In the end this is one of those DVDs that’s a great keepsake if you were there live but not worth bothering with if you weren’t. It was the first of these cross-promotional shows that Ring of Honor had with New Japan Pro Wrestling so I guess there’s a bit of historical significance there.

Read more: http://newwrestlecrap.proboards.com/thread/28576/review-ring-honor-njpw-global#ixzz4e1IE0MR1


----------



## NastyYaffa

Corey said:


> Save​


A pretty cool fact - it happens (April 29th, 2017) 10 years & one day after their match @ Good Times, Great Memories (April 28th, 2007).


----------



## Corey

@adamclark52 it's a shame that some of those matches on the Best Of dvds are joined in progress. That ROH vs CZW Cage of Death match is one of the best things in one of the best angles in company history. Briscoes/KOW at Big Bang is a classic too.

@MarkyWhipwreck here's one of your singles matches








Save​


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> @MarkyWhipwreck here's one of your singles matches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Save​


I'm loving ROH (feels like awhile since I've said that) This has "classic" written all over it.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Woah


----------



## Corey

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I'm loving ROH (feels like awhile since I've said that) This has "classic" written all over it.


That should've been a World Title match a while back imo. Could've had Jay's undefeated streak vs. the title. Would've been a nice main event for a house show or TV taping.


----------



## adamclark52

Corey said:


> @adamclark52 it's a shame that some of those matches on the Best Of dvds are joined in progress. That ROH vs CZW Cage of Death match is one of the best things in one of the best angles in company history. Briscoes/KOW at Big Bang is a classic too.


That Kings of Wrestling one pissed me off so much. Especially when that match was mentioned in a few of the matches afterwards and the commentators were going on about how awesome it was. They could've cut a few matches out that served no real purpose (like on of the three Bucks matches that weren't that great) and put it in. Or not even shown that five minutes. I'd rather have not see the five minutes then heard the commentators talking about it and been clueless as to what they were talking about. 

The CZW one...I can only handle so much of that kind of wrestling. And I read that match was forty-five minutes, so with the Cornette stuff at the end it would've been almost an hour. But they probably could have cut the matche against Satoshi Kojima (it wasn't very good), the match against Punk and Joe and the match against the Briscoes and left it in.

But that first Briscoes one I watched early last year made me love wrestling again.


----------



## Corey

World Title match for May 10th in Dearborn. It's a live event... 2 days before the PPV.


----------



## adamclark52

Corey said:


> World Title match for May 10th in Dearborn. It's a live event... 2 days before the PPV.


nice. I emailed their website on a whim asking when they were going to start announcing who was coming over for the tour and the response was early next week.


----------



## Corey

adamclark52 said:


> nice. I emailed their website on a whim asking when they were going to start announcing who was coming over for the tour and the response was early next week.


If they announced Omega ahead of time I guarantee they'd sell all the shows out real quick and could even run bigger venues in the Detroit & Toronto areas.

As it is now though, I'd like to see Cole vs. Okada before he's gone.


----------



## adamclark52

Corey said:


> If they announced Omega ahead of time I guarantee they'd sell all the shows out real quick and could even run bigger venues in the Detroit & Toronto areas.
> 
> As it is now though, I'd like to see Cole vs. Okada before he's gone.


I think the Toronto show is already sold out. Pretty sure GA bleachers are all that's left!


----------



## Corey

adamclark52 said:


> the Toronto show is already sold out


Jesus! Well there ya go ROH, time to start aiming bigger.


----------



## adamclark52

Corey said:


> Jesus! Well there ya go ROH, time to start aiming bigger.


sorry, had to edit my post. There is still space in GA bleachers


----------



## Hencheman_21

Corey said:


> Jesus! Well there ya go ROH, time to start aiming bigger.


Maybe but there are some things to consider. Like actual attendance vs. sold seats as you do not want to have to tape off sections or have big gaps on TV. The other is how many tickets are actually sold and how many are giveaways to TV and radio stations for giveaways. If they do not sell out, even if 99% full, you have to subtract the giveaways to see how full they actually are. Now if they are 100% sold weeks in advance and not to many giveaways tickets they can start looking at bigger venues as long as they are sure extra cost to rent can be covered by extra tickets sold. The last thing they want to do is copy old TNA by trying to book to big of venues that just gobble up revenue.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> If they announced Omega ahead of time I guarantee they'd sell all the shows out real quick and could even run bigger venues in the Detroit & Toronto areas.
> 
> As it is now though, I'd like to see *Cole vs. Okada* before he's gone.


Crazy you bring that up bro :lol look at my sig, the tease that never happened.


----------



## Corey

Hencheman_21 said:


> Maybe but there are some things to consider. Like actual attendance vs. sold seats as you do not want to have to tape off sections or have big gaps on TV. The other is how many tickets are actually sold and how many are giveaways to TV and radio stations for giveaways. If they do not sell out, even if 99% full, you have to subtract the giveaways to see how full they actually are. Now if they are 100% sold weeks in advance and not to many giveaways tickets they can start looking at bigger venues as long as they are sure extra cost to rent can be covered by extra tickets sold. The last thing they want to do is copy old TNA by trying to book to big of venues that just gobble up revenue.


I mean, I obviously don't know the exact numbers but I really can't imagine very many of these tickets are freebies. It's just a damn good sign when you're basically 90% sold out weeks in advance of a show with no announced roster. Toronto and Dearborn both only have GA standing room only left. I think they should explore options for a bigger venue in those areas when you have shows like this (NYC and Philly are fine). 

You saw what the Hardys did for one night and I think ROH should be looking at what New Japan did with their venue in Long Beach and saying to themselves that they can do nearly the same. I think at this point, they really can.


----------



## adamclark52

Ring of Honor "Best in the World 2014"
June 22nd, 2014
From the Tennessee State Fairgrounds in Nashville, Tennessee
Commentators: Kevin Kelly and Steve Corino

Pretty good opening promo.

Tonight Michael Elgin challenges Adam Cole for the Ring of Honor World Heavyweight Championship and the Tag Team and Television Titles will be defended.

Six Man Mayhem to determine the number one contender for the Ring of Honor World Television Championship
*ACH vs. Watanabe vs. Caprice Coleman vs. BJ Whitmer w/Adam Page vs. TaDarius Thomas vs. Tommaso Ciampa*
So BJ Whitmer and TaDarius Thomas were both members of the Decade at this time. I figured I'd just point that out. This Six Man Mayhem match has some weird rules like only two guys in the ring at once, tagging in other guys and something about guys leaving the ring and another guy being allowed to enter the ring. But it's one fall to a finish. Whatever. It should have just been a six-man match since I'm sure without the commentators there to explain it the crowd was probably just confused at why people were tagging each other in. All that said this was an entertaining match and a good opener. All the guys looked as good as you'd expect.
Winner: ACH (new number one contender for the Ring of Honor World Television Championship)
Code of Honor between adhered ACH and Tommaso Ciampa. Then BJ Whitmer and Steve Corino argue.

Recap of the feud between Matt Taven and the House of Truth. Truth Martini will be handcuffed to the ring for the following match to prevent him from interfering.

For the Ring of Honor World Television Championship
*Matt Taven vs. Jay Lethal (champion) w/Truth Martini and Seleziya*
Not to much to get excited about here except Joey Diesel/Daddiego getting involved to keep Taven away from Martini.
Winner: Jay Lethal

Recap of the feud between Cedric Alexander and Roderick Strong/the Decade.

Submission Match
*Roderick Strong w/the Decade vs. Cedric Alexander*
This match was pretty boring until an insane Monkey Flip outside the ring that ended with Cedric's back getting smoked by the hardest part of the ring. Aside from that and a fan throwing a streamer into the ring mid-match this wasn’t to thrilling. Not bad but whatever.
Winner: Cedric Alexander
Roderick denies Cedric the Code of Honor afterwards.

Recap of Matt Hardy, the Kingdom, the ICON title and the Briscoes.

*Michael Bennett & Matt Hardy w/Maria Kanellis and Nick Searcy vs. the Briscoes*
This match was really going nowhere when “my favourite” Michael Bennett ended it early with a shot from the ICON title.
Winners: the Briscoes via disqualification

Nigel McGuinness comes out and restarts the match as a No Disqualifications match (and joins the commentary team).

No Disqualifications
*Michael Bennett & Matt Hardy w/Maria Kanellis and Nick Searcy vs. the Briscoes*
THANK GOD! This show needed my actual favourites (the Briscoes) brutalizing my most loathed (Bennett). This wasn't too insane but this show has been really boring so I'll take it.
Winners: the Briscoes

Recap of a recent event where Adam Cole shaved Michael Elgins head and put his wife in a submission move. The submission move was bad...but cutting that mullet off was probably doing Elgin a favour.

Larry Mercer and Mandy Leon are with the latest Ring of Honor signee Moose. He's willing to work his butt off to get to the too. Veda Scott and Ramon come out to offer their services to Moose. He says they'll "talk later". I may as well make a joke or something…I’ve seen porn start off like this. Was that funny? Whatever.

Recap of the history between Kevin Steen and Silas Young. Gee, I wonder who's going to win this match?

*Silas Young vs. Kevin Steen*
This was okay. When I saw "Silas Young verses (rumoured to be leaving soon at the time) Kevin Steen" I pretty much knew how it was going to end.
Winner: Kevin Steen
Steen gets a mic and compliments Young for his wrestling skills and for going out to make a name for himself. He then announces that his contract with Ring of Honor is up in a month and a half. Him and Silas shake hands. He thanks the crowd then Silas attacks him from behind.

Silas rules.

For the Ring of Honor World Tag Team Championships
*Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian vs. reDRagon (champions)*
This was a good match. I'm pretty "out" of this show now though and I missed a lot by just “vegging”.
Winners: reDRagon
Code of Honor adhered to.

Recap of what led to tonight's title match, featuring some horrible readings by _ and Mandy Leon.

For the Ring of Honor World Heavyweight Championship
*Michael Elgin vs. Adam Cole (champion)*
This was a really good match. Not groundbreaking but it made the show worth watching. I liked the "we fucked up" chant from the crowd during the premature celebration. The ending was really vicious. 
Winner: Michael Elgin (new Ring of Honor World Heavyweight Champion)
____________________________________________________

I can’t say much tonight. This really wasn’t a very good show. And apparently this was Ring of Honors first actual "pay per view". I dunno, you'd think they'd have pulled a bit more out. ...especially with the WWE giving away and making pay pre views obsolete three months earlier. The main event was really good and the Briscoes matches was entertaining once it became no disqualifications. But I bought this show during one of those crazy Ring of Honor DVD sales so it cost me something like three dollars. I think if I’d have payed forty dollars for this I’d have felt a little ripped off.

DVD bonus features:
A ton of promos I don't feel like watching.


----------

